# Hilo oficial de Bitcoin XV - Comienza la adopción estatal



## Red Star (9 Jun 2021)

Venimos de:

Hilo oficial bitcoin (I)
Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (II)
Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (III)
Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (IV)
Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (V)
Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (VI)
Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (VII)
Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (VIII)
Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (IX) - Ahora con más burbujas ™
Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (X) - To the MOON!!!!
Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (XI) - Shitcoiners OUT!!!!
Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XII
Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII
Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIV

*Abrimos este nuevo hilo celebrando la adopción de Bitcoin como moneda de curso legal en El Salvador.* Una nueva era está surgiendo en el mundo de las finanzas, y tendrá a Bitcoin como protagonista.

Próximos eventos importantes y actualidad:


La Asamblea Legislativa de la República de El Salvador rompe en aplausos al aprobarse la ley por la cual el país adopta Bitcoin como moneda de curso legal.
El presidente de El Salvador, Nayib Bukele anuncia que se utilizará la energía eléctrica geotérmica producida gracias al vulcanismo para facilitar la minería de Bitcoin a bajo coste.
Políticos de Paraguay, Panamá, Brasil, México y Tonga han anunciado su intención de trabajar para que sus países no se queden atrás en la adopción de Bitcoin, inspirados por la medidas salvadoreñas.
El Salvador facilitará un wallet estatal opcional y voluntario a sus ciudadanos, que permitirá realizar pagos a través de la Lightning Network, con transferencias instantáneas y comisiones irrisorias (1 céntimo de dólar o menos), lo cual posibilitará que se puedan hacer micropagos de chicles, alcayatas y cafeses. Strike ha asesorado al gobierno de El Salvador.
Adopción de Taproot: https://taproot.watch/

Otros hilos de obligada lectura:






BITCOIN: aplicaciones no monetarias


Bueno, pues estrenando nuevo subforo y, al hilo de los acontecimientos de los últimos días en el mundillo de Bitcoin con respecto a la cotización, pues veo la oportunidad de iniciar un hilo que llevo mucho tiempo queriendo abrir y que creo que es muy necesario: EL HILO DE LAS APLICACIONES NO...




www.burbuja.info









Por qué no debes comprar Bitcoin


ACTUALIZACIÓN 2017-05-24: Menos mal que no habéis comprado Bitcoins porque, desde que escribí este primer post, hace casi exáctamente 1 año, el precio de Bitcoin sólamente se ha quintuplicado... lo cual, como todo el mundo sabe, es una puta miseria. No compréis, bitcoin es un esquema...




www.burbuja.info





Estado de la MemPool de Bitcoin:









The Mempool Open Source Project™


Explore the full Bitcoin ecosystem with mempool.space™




mempool.space





Cómo funciona la Blockchain de Bitcoin, explicado para tontos y para los que querían esperarse al DVD:




Unos memes:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Jun 2021)

Brvtal las adopciones en cadena que se están sucediendo, y taproot a días de hacer lock in. Pillo sitio en hilo mítico.


----------



## Polonia Viva (9 Jun 2021)

Dejo otro par de hilos de obligada lectura:






BITCOIN: aplicaciones no monetarias


Bueno, pues estrenando nuevo subforo y, al hilo de los acontecimientos de los últimos días en el mundillo de Bitcoin con respecto a la cotización, pues veo la oportunidad de iniciar un hilo que llevo mucho tiempo queriendo abrir y que creo que es muy necesario: EL HILO DE LAS APLICACIONES NO...




www.burbuja.info










Por qué no debes comprar Bitcoin


ACTUALIZACIÓN 2017-05-24: Menos mal que no habéis comprado Bitcoins porque, desde que escribí este primer post, hace casi exáctamente 1 año, el precio de Bitcoin sólamente se ha quintuplicado... lo cual, como todo el mundo sabe, es una puta miseria. No compréis, bitcoin es un esquema...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jun 2021)

Qué honor!
Estoy en la primera página de este hilo mítico!!
Viva viva!! Bravo bravo!! Bien!

Recordemos que hoy, tras aprobar El Salvador sus leyes, Bitcoin se encuentra cotizando a 36.000 Dólares.
Para la posteridad.
@calopez chincheta


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Jun 2021)

Sé que es el hilo de la adopción estatal y se agradecerían testimonios de los pioneros, de vuestro viaje hasta aquí y cómo veis estos nuevos timpos que nos esperan...

¡Qué tiempos!


----------



## Llorón (9 Jun 2021)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Porestar (9 Jun 2021)

P.D:


----------



## jm666 (9 Jun 2021)

yup
empezamos aquí:


----------



## barborico (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## ChosLive (9 Jun 2021)

Vamos Bitcoin, un poco mas y ya lo tienes!!


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (9 Jun 2021)

El BTC se tiene que convertir en el reserva de valor de la tesorería de los estados, no soy ningún maximalista del BTC (sobre otras monedas como ETH) pero las ventajas sobre el oro son evidentes: auditabilidad y escasez absoluta.


El primer estado que sume el BTC a sus reservas y ponga la dirección a la vista para que cualquiera pueda comprobar en tiempo real cuales son las reservas del país lo habrá conseguido y pasará a la historia, es entonces cuando todo el mundo se dará cuenta de que el rey está desnudo: de que el oro no es auditable y que un estado puede afirmar que tiene 1000 toneladas o un millón de toneladas y es igual, es un sinsentido porque el oro *no *es auditable.


----------



## veismuler (9 Jun 2021)

Pillo sitiooooooooooooo.
Thanks Bitcoin


----------



## Red Star (9 Jun 2021)

Pasadme enlaces y movidas para poner en el mensaje principal, plis.


----------



## waukegan (9 Jun 2021)

Esto empieza a ser una cosa seria ya. Me pregunto que repercusiones legales tiene. ¿Tendrá que ser considerado una divisa al ser moneda de curso legal en un país soberano?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (9 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Pasadme enlaces y movidas para poner en el mensaje principal, plis.












Panamá y Paraguay seguirían los pasos de El Salvador en la adopción de bitcoin


Legisladores de ambos países plantearon la necesidad de regular el uso de BTC, mientras políticos de Argentina y Brasil muestran respaldo.




www.criptonoticias.com


----------



## brunstark (9 Jun 2021)

Compro unos satoshis y me paso por aquí.
Hola coiners.


----------



## Red Star (9 Jun 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Panamá y Paraguay seguirían los pasos de El Salvador en la adopción de bitcoin
> 
> 
> Legisladores de ambos países plantearon la necesidad de regular el uso de BTC, mientras políticos de Argentina y Brasil muestran respaldo.
> ...



Añadido el enlace en el punto 3, gracias.


----------



## Carlos París (9 Jun 2021)

Maricón el último. Próximamente Europa.


----------



## Red Star (9 Jun 2021)

@calopez, mamonazo, pon chincheta. ¡¡Gánate el pan!!


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Jun 2021)

Hoy hemos ganado una gran batalla pero la guerra continúa. Al final, el resultado esperado será inevitable.


----------



## Porestar (9 Jun 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> El BTC se tiene que convertir en el reserva de valor de la tesorería de los estados, no soy ningún maximalista del BTC (sobre otras monedas como ETH) pero las ventajas sobre el oro son evidentes: auditabilidad y escasez absoluta.
> 
> 
> El primer estado que sume el BTC a sus reservas y ponga la dirección a la vista para que cualquiera pueda comprobar en tiempo real cuales son las reservas del país lo habrá conseguido y pasará a la historia, es entonces cuando todo el mundo se dará cuenta de que el rey está desnudo: de que el oro no es auditable y que un estado puede afirmar que tiene 1000 toneladas o un millón de toneladas y es igual, es un sinsentido porque el oro *no *es auditable.



Lo que no es auditable es Fort Knox y otras mierdas, pero eso es otro tema con el que no conviene ensuciar el hilo.


----------



## Lord Vader (9 Jun 2021)

El Salvador da luz verde al Bitcoin como moneda de curso legal, ¿qué implicaciones tiene? | Forbes España

El Salvador ofrece residencia permanente por 3 BTC


_Por otra parte, reiteró en su tuit que en su país «no hay impuesto sobre las ganancias de capital en bitcoin, ya que será moneda de curso legal». Ofrece además «residencia permanente inmediata para emprendedores criptográficos».

El Salvador espera que otros países sigan el ejemplo de El Salvador._


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (9 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Lo que no es auditable es Fort Knox y otras mierdas, pero eso es otro tema con el que no conviene ensuciar el hilo.




Es que ninguna "bóveda acorazada con reservas de oro" lo es, ese problema (más bien engaño) lo resuelve hoy por hoy el BTC, el primer país que se atreva a terminar con esa estafa hará historia.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## Red Star (9 Jun 2021)

Si Maduro tiene realmente dos dedos de frente tiene que hacer lo mismo que El Salvador. Pero todavía no nos conviene, claro, porque eso desencadenaría un ataque brutal de los EEUU contra Bitcoin. Es mejor que lo haga dentro de un tiempo, cuando muchos más países hayan adoptado Bitcoin.


----------



## Porestar (9 Jun 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Es que ninguna "bóveda acorazada con reservas de oro" lo es, ese problema (más bien engaño) lo resuelve hoy por hoy el BTC, el primer país que se atreva a terminar con esa estafa hará historia.



La de España sí, todos sabemos cuánto oro desperdició Solbes


----------



## Al-paquia (9 Jun 2021)

Pillo sitio en el hilo de la adopción masiva y los 200k-1.000k


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Jun 2021)

En la puta vida pensé que iba a ver a un país soberano adoptar Bitcoin como moneda de curso legal. Estamos viviendo momentos históricos.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jun 2021)

El CEO de Strike dejándole claras las cosas a los pringaos de la CNBC.
Pedazo de mini entrevista.

Nota: No os perdáis su indumentaria, con la camiseta de El Salvador


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (9 Jun 2021)

Momentos históricos, sí.

Pero está claro que USA va a mover pieza ahora. Es incluso bastante probable que El Salvador se tire para atrás por presiones. Es un pais muy dependiente de los USA.

Pero habrá más países que sigan estos pasos, no hay duda.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jun 2021)

Ojo, que los americanos están en pánico total. Y todo por un país que es la economía 104 del Mundo jojo.
Menudo momento histórico



Utilizando todo el FUD que pueden.
Pero da igual, bajarán la cotización lo que haga falta.

Pero BTC es inevitable.


----------



## Red Star (9 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo, que los americanos están en pánico total. Y todo por un país que es la economía 104 del Mundo jojo.
> Menudo momento histórico
> 
> 
> ...



*¡¡ME NVTRE!!*


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (9 Jun 2021)

Pillo sitio antes de que suba


----------



## Pirro (9 Jun 2021)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Momentos históricos, sí.
> 
> Pero está claro que USA va a mover pieza ahora. Es incluso bastante probable que El Salvador se tire para atrás por presiones. Es un pais muy dependiente de los USA.
> 
> Pero habrá más países que sigan estos pasos, no hay duda.



Pues yo tengo la teoría de que ha confluído un personaje valiente -no conocía a Bukele y su trayectoria es más que interesante- con la anuencia de los poderes fácticos globales. 

Vamos a permitir el experimento en un sitio acotado, -como lo eran las regiones especiales chinas cuando transitaron a un sistema capitalista-, y a extraer conclusiones para una ulterior implementación.

En cualquier caso el tiempo dirá. A Bukele ya le están dando cera desde ONGs progreglobalistas. Para mí eso es indicio de que debe ser un buen hombre.


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Jun 2021)

La nutrición de hoy encima dándoles en toda la boca a los ecolojetas y a Felon Musk es demasiada...


----------



## Burbujístico (9 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Si Maduro tiene realmente dos dedos de frente tiene que hacer lo mismo que El Salvador. Pero todavía no nos conviene, claro, porque eso desencadenaría un ataque brutal de los EEUU contra Bitcoin. Es mejor que lo haga dentro de un tiempo, cuando muchos más países hayan adoptado Bitcoin.



Oí hace un tiempo que Venezuela lleva ya unos años minando Bitcoin, es posible?

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## jm666 (9 Jun 2021)

joer macho que estamos en el siglo XXI y aunque sea en el culo del mundo seguro que pueden montar una antena o tirar un cable de conexión, seguro que los mineros se lo pueden permitir


----------



## Red Star (9 Jun 2021)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Oí hace un tiempo que Venezuela lleva ya unos años minando Bitcoin, es posible?
> 
> Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk



Sí, se supone que tras prohibiciones o metemiedos iniciales, el gobierno finalmente aceptó la minería, y creó un marco regulatorio por el cual los mineros tienen que registrarse en una movida llamada sunacrip. Creo que controlan tu gasto eléctrico y te dan una licencia o algo así. De todas formas, existe cierto intervencionismo que no sé hasta qué niveles llegará. No sé si se obliga a los mineros a vender sus Bitcoins minados en Venezuela al gobierno y cosas así (como se hace en Irán). https://sunacrip.gob.ve

Digamos que se puede minar pero hay control. No sé hasta qué punto y cómo de inquisitorio es el control y cómo afecta eso a los beneficios.

Vamos, yo no soy chavista ni rojo, pero entiendo que el gobierno de Venezuela está bajo un acoso brutal y un ataque constante por parte de los EEUU, que quieren derrocar al chavismo a toda costa por cuestiones geopolíticas. A Venezuela le están haciendo una guerra económica bestial impidiéndole el acceso a los mercados internacionales, impidiendo que puedan comprar dólares para los pagos internacionales de las empresas, intentando devaluar su moneda de muchas maneras (en lo cual están teniendo bastante éxito), etc. Frente a esto, las medidas del gobierno Venezolano se han mostrado poco eficaces, pero al menos están, por ahora, resistiendo y manteniendo su independencia.

No soy un talibán ideológico. Incluso Franco ayudó a Cuba cuando los EEUU iniciaron el embargo, porque lo último que quería Franco es que Cuba cayese en manos yankis. Es decir, esto es un juego muy complejo y lo importante, por ahora, es evitar que los globalistas consigan el control total.


----------



## Red Star (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## Pirro (9 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo, que los americanos están en pánico total. Y todo por un país que es la economía 104 del Mundo jojo.
> Menudo momento histórico
> 
> 
> ...



La consecuencia lógica de lo que propone el luminaria empanado ese “vamos a poner de acuerdo a n estados para que prohiban intercambiar Bitcoin por sus monedas locales” sólo servirá para darle un pedazo del pastel más grande a los que no se sumen a ese acuerdo. Y ahí tienen mucho que decir estados verdaderamente soberanos, no sólo del tipo de Irán o El Salvador, sino otros como Suiza o Singapur.


----------



## Porestar (9 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Sí, se supone que tras prohibiciones o metemiedos iniciales, el gobierno finalmente aceptó la minería, y creó un marco regulatorio por el cual los mineros tienen que registrarse en una movida llamada sunacrip. Creo que controlan tu gasto eléctrico y te dan una licencia o algo así. De todas formas, existe cierto intervencionismo que no sé hasta qué niveles llegará. No sé si se obliga a los mineros a vender sus Bitcoins minados en Venezuela al gobierno y cosas así (como se hace en Irán). https://sunacrip.gob.ve
> 
> Digamos que se puede minar pero hay control. No sé hasta qué punto y cómo de inquisitorio es el control y cómo afecta eso a los beneficios.
> 
> ...



No sólo eso


----------



## Pirro (10 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> No sólo eso



Alucinante. Y enemillonésimo ejemplo de que en los países socialistas hardcore -antigus URSS, Corea del Norte, Cuba...- todo funciona como el puto culo menos sus fuerzas armadas. Eso son maquinarias de precisión, siempre temibles y respetables.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojo, que los americanos están en pánico total. Y todo por un país que es la economía 104 del Mundo jojo.
> Menudo momento histórico
> 
> 
> ...



He vuelto a ver esto y me imagino al salvadoreño medio de esos que venden verduras o tienen un puesto de comida en la playa yendo a cambiar sus 28800 sats por unos cuantos papelitos verdes y luego por colones o los papelitos de colores que usen ahí... 

Que por cierto, los que hayáis estado por letrinoamerica, sabréis que en los bancos no suelen tener billetes de 1 dólar, ni monedas de centavos... Así que si te estás ganando el pan en satoshis y ganas, yo que sé, 21000 sats al día en estos países, lo mismo ni te conviene volver a tu mísera anterior moneda o buscarte la vida para tener unos dólares. Porque eso mismo lo vas a usar para comprar la harina. 

Y suena lejano, sí, pero lo del patrón Bitcoin, lo de poner precios satoshis, lo mismo no es una utopía si 4 mamonazos boomers amenazan con no poder volver a sus papelitos.


----------



## MIP (10 Jun 2021)

A mi me preocupa que si lo del experimento de El Salvador sale mal, aunque sea por circunstancias ajenas a Bitcoin, se va a desatar la Madre de Todos los FUD, más en un mundo podrido donde el fracaso de la economía planificada de los bancos centrales se está vendiendo como un fracaso del capitalismo.


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Jun 2021)

Pero el palestino este es de fiar o es un fantoche? Algún tiraflechas que nos ilumine.


----------



## Red Star (10 Jun 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Pero el palestino este es de fiar o es un fantoche? Algún tiraflechas que nos ilumine.



Hombre, yo creo que es un tío serio. Ha reducido la delincuencia. Ha ganado con mayoría absoluta. Le ha dicho a la OEA que le puede comer los huevos. Ha señalado directamente a George Soros por los intentos de interferencia en el país y por obstaculizar la lucha contra la corrupción, las maras y la violencia... Vamos, es un kamikaze con un par de cojones y muy inteligente. Y lo mejor de todo es que el HIJO DE PVTA es más rápido que un rayo. Cosa que dice, cosa que hace IPSO FACTO.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Jun 2021)

De cumplirse... 
¿Está yendo Paraguay demasiado lejos?


----------



## Red Star (10 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> De cumplirse...
> ¿Está yendo Paraguay demasiado lejos?



*¡¡¡BROOooOoOOoOoOOOOTAL!!!*

Pero esa no es política, es escritora, ¿no?


----------



## Red Star (10 Jun 2021)

Tengo la intuición de que de repente a los chinos se les va a olvidar toda la mierda esa de ponerle problemas a la minería y amenazar con prohibirla y blah blah blah y van a hacer como si nunca hubiera ocurrido. Ahora los chinos no querrán que toda la minería se mude a Hispanoamérica. Ya, a estas alturas, creo que tendrán claro que no van a poder impedir la adopción de bitcoin en otros países, y que perder parte del pastel es tontería si Bitcoin va a sobrevivir.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> He vuelto a ver esto y me imagino al salvadoreño medio de esos que venden verduras o tienen un puesto de comida en la playa yendo a cambiar sus 28800 sats por unos cuantos papelitos verdes y luego por colones o los papelitos de colores que usen ahí...
> 
> Que por cierto, los que hayáis estado por letrinoamerica, sabréis que en los bancos no suelen tener billetes de 1 dólar, ni monedas de centavos... Así que si te estás ganando el pan en satoshis y ganas, yo que sé, 21000 sats al día en estos países, lo mismo ni te conviene volver a tu mísera anterior moneda o buscarte la vida para tener unos dólares. Porque eso mismo lo vas a usar para comprar la harina.
> 
> Y suena lejano, sí, pero lo del patrón Bitcoin, lo de poner precios satoshis, lo mismo no es una utopía si 4 mamonazos boomers amenazan con no poder volver a sus papelitos.



Efectivamente.
Pero lo interesante del tema es que El Salvador no tiene otros papelitos de colores...salvo el dolar. No tienen moneda propia.
Por eso han dado el paso.

Y esto enlaza con lo que comentas sobre los billetes de 1 dólar.
No es que no haya billetes de 1 dolar en estos países...es que no hay dólares en físico, directamente. Falta cash.
Y ésto, cuando tu país tiene además el dolar como moneda oficial, es doblemente grave.

Por mi trabajo lo he vivido durante varios años.
Mi empresa, a través de nuestra filial mexicana (porque México es de los pocos países sudamericanos que permiten la exportación física de dólares), les hemos tenido que vender dólares en cash a los principales bancos de varios países sudamericanos, que literalmente no tenían billetes (a un precio de mafia total).

Y en algún caso, el Bank of América les prohibió, a varios bancos de estos países, importarnos a nosotros.
El control Usano es absoluto y con mano de hierro en ciertos lugares.

Por eso este movimiento tiene una trascendencia que no nos imaginamos.
Veremos cómo acaba.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Jun 2021)

Esto es como todo. Al ser humano le gusta poner una fecha y buscar momentos, pero lo del BTC son cambios continuos y los hitos se prolongan en el tiempo.

Nadie sabe que va a pasar, pero lo cierto es que cada día, cada mes, cada año, muy despacio, va introduciéndose silenciosamente en el planeta Tierra.

Yo sigo haciendo la analogía con Internet. Estamos entrando en una nueva fase y ni nos estamos enterando. No se si llegaremos al, ¿te acuerdas cuando antes se podía pagar con papeles de colores?, pero mira que dudo mucho que las criptomonedas no se queden entre nosotros décadas.

El que tenga BTC que los conserve o que los invierta para aumentarlos, y como leí una vez "esto es como ganar a la lotería, pero poco a poco".

Suerte y éxito.


----------



## dcisneros (10 Jun 2021)

Siguiendo con interés el nuevo hilo


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Jun 2021)

Me hace gracia que haya gente que se tome a risa la noticia de la adopción del Salvador. Igual que cuando compró Microstrategy, no se dan cuenta de lo que va detrás, que es el efecto dominó. Podemos hacer apuestas de cual va a ser el siguiente país en hacer esto, la mía es Panamá.

Y ojito no se traslade a África este fenómeno.


----------



## Arctic (10 Jun 2021)

La presión sobre El Salvador y el resto de países que han mostrado interés en BTC va a ser bestial. Vamos a ver tácticas mafiosas a un nivel vergonzoso por parte de Estados Unidos y el FMI entre otros. No las tengo todas conmigo, ojalá aguanten.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (10 Jun 2021)

Vamos Dorado Lidl @calopez , ponga chincheta a este hilo y cierre el número XIV.


----------



## ertitoagus (10 Jun 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Me hace gracia que haya gente que se tome a risa la noticia de la adopción del Salvador. Igual que cuando compró Microstrategy, no se dan cuenta de lo que va detrás, que es el efecto dominó. Podemos hacer apuestas de cual va a ser el siguiente país en hacer esto, la mía es Panamá.
> 
> Y ojito no se traslade a África este fenómeno.



Sin duda serían los siguientes más interesados, aunque esos paises africanos generalmente están varios niveles por debajo del infiernod e las republicas bananeras latinoamericanas.

Yo apuesto más por paises/islas del índico como los siguientes.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Jun 2021)

Esto es como en una carrera de F1, el que va el 17° y ve que caen 4 gotas, mete ruedas de lluvia, si luego cae el chaparrón gana 10 posiciones. El que va lider no se inmuta.

Luego ya veremos como acaba la carrera.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jun 2021)

Para todos aquellos que entran al hilo y no están aquí por la tecnología, hago un resumen rápido de cómo está la rentabilidad del BTC vs resto de inversiones financieras, en tres periodos:

a) A un año vista desde hoy, 10 de junio 2021




b) A 5 años vista, 2016 (Coincidente con la publicación de los Hilos 9-10 de Bitcoin en el foro)




c) A 8 años vista, coincidente con la publicación en el foro, del Hilo I oficial del BTC, en burbuja





Sobran las palabras.


----------



## ninfireblade (10 Jun 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Me hace gracia que haya gente que se tome a risa la noticia de la adopción del Salvador. Igual que cuando compró Microstrategy, no se dan cuenta de lo que va detrás, que es el efecto dominó. Podemos hacer apuestas de cual va a ser el siguiente país en hacer esto, la mía es Panamá.
> 
> Y ojito no se traslade a África este fenómeno.




El problema que veo con África es que sus gobernantes son demasiado corruptos y además los diferentes países tienen su propia moneda, que aunque son monedas de mierda, disponen de la impresora para poder crear más. Evidentemente ya todos sabemos que tirar de la impresora devalúa aun más la moneda pero los primeros en recibir dicha emisión se benefician de ello ya que pueden gastarla antes de que se devalúe. Y esos que mas se benefician son precisamente los gobernantes corruptos que son los que podrían tomar la decisión de cambiar, por eso dudo que lo hagan.

En El Salvador, además de estar gobernados por un gobierno no corrupto y que mira por el desarrollo del país (esa conclusión la saco viendo lo que han hecho desde que están en el poder, hace 3 años) hay que añadirle que NO tienen el poder de la impresora ya que funcionan en su mayoría con dólares.

Desconozco si hay algun pais africano que funcione con moneda extranjera y no tenga su propia impresora. Si es el caso entonces sí seria un buen candidato.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jun 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> El problema que veo con África es que sus gobernantes son demasiado corruptos y además los diferentes países tienen su propia moneda, que aunque son monedas de mierda, disponen de la impresora para poder crear más. Evidentemente ya todos sabemos que tirar de la impresora devalúa aun más la moneda pero los primeros en recibir dicha emisión se benefician de ello ya que pueden gastarla antes de que se devalúe. Y esos que mas se benefician son precisamente los gobernantes corruptos que son los que podrían tomar la decisión de cambiar, por eso dudo que lo hagan.
> 
> En El Salvador, además de estar gobernados por un gobierno no corrupto y que mira por el desarrollo del país (esa conclusión la saco viendo lo que han hecho desde que están en el poder, hace 3 años) hay que añadirle que NO tienen el poder de la impresora ya que funcionan en su mayoría con dólares.
> 
> Desconozco si hay algun pais africano que funcione con moneda extranjera y no tenga su propia impresora. Si es el caso entonces sí seria un buen candidato.



Siendo cierto lo que dices, también lo es que cuando llegue la hiperinflación del dólar, que ya se está produciendo, de momento en los USA, muchos países con moneda propia (pero que realmente están fijadas al dolar), van a empezar a sufrir de lo lindo.
Y con ello, sus ciudadanos.
E incluso los más déspotas, van a comprobar que siguiendo los pasos de El Salvador, pueden salvar el cuello, lo cuál para muchos es más importante que tener uno o dos millones más de dólares en la cuenta.
Y que si siguen las recetas tradicionales de imprimir moneda local, sus cabezas irán igualmente a las tradicionales picas.

Yo creo que el punto de inflexión de El Salvador es brutal.
Ojalá se consolide.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Jun 2021)

Escuchad la voz del HOMBRE, escuchad con qué empaque pronuncia el inglés y comparadlo con el inglés paco de Aznar, Zapatero, Rajoy, PIT, Pedrito, etc:


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## Thera (10 Jun 2021)

Parece que el futuro está ya aquí, atropellando hasta a la mayoría de millenials.
En línea con lo que serán los futuros paises con jóvenes, que excluye por completo a "occidente" que vamos para geriátrico, es posible que se imponga la ola descentralizada para tratar de liberarse del colonialismo económico de las primeras potencias y de la dependencia de terceros.

También apuesto porque cada vez más paises apostarán por Bitcoin, y cuidado con los viejos con resistencia al cambio que van a ver como el mundo cambia y les deja fuera de juego como se empeñen en no adaptarse.


----------



## Polonia Viva (10 Jun 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Desconozco si hay algun pais africano que funcione con moneda extranjera y no tenga su propia impresora. Si es el caso entonces sí seria un buen candidato.



Zimbabwe. 

Llevan un lustro movidito, eso sí. Su divisa colapsó (creo que todos los bitcoiners conocemos el billete de 100 trillones de dólares) y el propio mercado empezó a usar varias divisas extranjeras. No había divisa oficial, aunque la de facto era el Rand sudafricano.

En junio de 2019 hicieron otro intento de tener su propia divisa que duró... 9 meses. La inflación se volvió a desbocar y la población dejó de usar la divisa, volviendo al sistema multidivisa que tenían antes de 2019.


----------



## Aksturiax (10 Jun 2021)

Pues con mejoras pendientes en la privacidad no me parece muy buena noticia, demasiado rápido. Si se meten los estados harán presión ante cualquier "ofuscamiento" de las transacciones. Y sin privacidad el bitcoin se parte a la larga. 
Hoy son los bitcoins bloqueados y sin salida de hackeos como el de Binance, o los "embargados" por el FBI del rescate pedido por el oleoducto.
Mañana serán sanciones o discriminaciones según el origen, con lo cual un bitcoin ya no será igual (ni valdrá lo mismo) que otro, no es fungible.


----------



## Beborn (10 Jun 2021)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Pues con mejoras pendientes en la privacidad no me parece muy buena noticia, demasiado rápido. Si se meten los estados harán presión ante cualquier "ofuscamiento" de las transacciones. Y sin privacidad el bitcoin se parte a la larga.
> Hoy son los bitcoins bloqueados y sin salida de hackeos como el de Binance, o los "embargados" por el FBI del rescate pedido por el oleoducto.
> Mañana serán sanciones o discriminaciones según el origen, con lo cual un bitcoin ya no será igual (ni valdrá lo mismo) que otro, no es fungible.



Puedes tener toda la privacidad que quieras en la capa 2.

En la capa 1, es decir el ledger propiamente dicho, a mi entender es fantastico que sea abierto, y completamente rastreable. Y de hecho es muy posible que esto le beneficie al bitcoin mas que le perjudique a la larga ahora que empiezan a entrar gobiernos.


----------



## MIP (10 Jun 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Puedes tener toda la privacidad que quieras en la capa 2.
> 
> En la capa 1, es decir el ledger propiamente dicho, a mi entender es fantastico que sea abierto, y completamente rastreable. Y de hecho es muy posible que esto le beneficie al bitcoin mas que le perjudique a la larga ahora que empiezan a entrar gobiernos.



Cuantos settlements entre estados se habrán cerrado en la opacidad de los despachos del BIS que de ser públicos habrían arrasado con varios gobiernos. 

Con BTC esto se acabaría (pero buscarían otros medios claro)


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jun 2021)

Ojito, que ya tenemos la tasa de inflación oficial en Usa
Escala a un 5% jojojojo, la mayor tasa en una década.

Y recordemos que en la inflación oficial norteamericana no computa ni la vivienda (alquiler y compra), ni lo sanitario.

Economía: - Inflación Oficial Usana en Mayo: 5%. Recordad que no incluye ni Sanidad, ni Vivienda


----------



## Red Star (10 Jun 2021)

Bitcoin jumps above $37,000 after El Salvador passes law to adopt it as legal tender


On Wednesday, lawmakers in El Salvador passed a law that made bitcoin legal tender, making it the first country in the world to do so.




www.cnbc.com












El Salvador Enacts Bitcoin Law, Ushering In New Era Of Global Monetary Inclusion


The new law could transform El Salvador into one of the world’s most important financial centers, and affect the way people around the globe use digital currencies.




www.forbes.com


----------



## Red Star (10 Jun 2021)

Money printer go BRRR


Print it, baby!




brrr.money


----------



## The Grasshopper (10 Jun 2021)

Ojo que se viene India también y estos son 1500 millones de almas (de cagaplayas)









After El Salvador, India may move to classify Bitcoin as an asset class


Top sources tracking the industry told this publication that the government has moved away from its earlier hostile stance towards virtual currencies.




www.newindianexpress.com


----------



## jm666 (10 Jun 2021)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Algunos en USA se están poniendo nerviosos y ya están mandando mensajes a los países que pretendan abrazar bitcoin.



cuidao que los usanos son capaces de erupcionarles los volcanos xDDDD

(me rio pero que a lo peor no es broma)


----------



## ksa100 (10 Jun 2021)

La flexibilización cuantitativa necesita al Bitcoin como elemento destructor de masa monetaria, concentrador de riqueza y por lo tanto limitador de la inflación. Me temo que la matanza se producirá cuando el cerdo esté bien gordo y encima daremos las gracias como si nos hubieran hecho un favor.


----------



## The Grasshopper (10 Jun 2021)

Si admitimos que el bitcoin es reserva de valor, similar al oro, ¿no sería un activo a tener durante un periodo inflacionario como el que se viene encima?


----------



## Red Star (10 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Si admitimos que el bitcoin es reserva de valor, similar al oro, ¿no sería un activo a tener durante un periodo inflacionario como el que se viene encima?



Eso es lo que llevamos diciendo cienes y cienes de años.


----------



## vpsn (10 Jun 2021)

Bie


The Grasshopper dijo:


> Si admitimos que el bitcoin es reserva de valor, similar al oro, ¿no sería un activo a tener durante un periodo inflacionario como el que se viene encima?



Bienvenido a 2021 caballero, encontrara la respuesta a su pregunta en los hilos de hace mas de 5 años.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ojito, que ya tenemos la tasa de inflación oficial en Usa
> Escala a un 5% jojojojo, la mayor tasa en una década.
> 
> Y recordemos que en la inflación oficial norteamericana no computa ni la vivienda (alquiler y compra), ni lo sanitario.
> ...



Se va a liar pardísima.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Jun 2021)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Pues con mejoras pendientes en la privacidad no me parece muy buena noticia, demasiado rápido. Si se meten los estados harán presión ante cualquier "ofuscamiento" de las transacciones. Y sin privacidad el bitcoin se parte a la larga.
> Hoy son los bitcoins bloqueados y sin salida de hackeos como el de Binance, o los "embargados" por el FBI del rescate pedido por el oleoducto.
> Mañana serán sanciones o discriminaciones según el origen, con lo cual un bitcoin ya no será igual (ni valdrá lo mismo) que otro, no es fungible.



Actores más grandes en la red han intentado imponer "su visión" de Bitcoin y han recibido hostias como panes. Recordad el User Activated Sof Fork que le metimos por el culo a Jihan Wu y Bitmain en 2017.

Los Estados, los grandes pools de minado, las grandes empresas que deciden adoptar Bitcoin, etc... no son más que nodos y su nodo es igual de importante a la hora de imponer las reglas del protocolo que el nodo de tu casa o el que pueda tener yo.

Esa es la verdadera fuerza de Bitcoin.


----------



## _______ (10 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Se va a liar pardísima.



por?


----------



## Polonia Viva (10 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Si admitimos que el bitcoin es reserva de valor, similar al oro, ¿no sería un activo a tener durante un periodo inflacionario como el que se viene encima?



El bitcoin es demasiado volátil aún como para asegurar que puede ser una buena reserva de valor a corto plazo, a largo plazo no solo es una buenísima reserva de valor, sino que se va a continuar apreciando a medida que el stock to flow vaya subiendo con cada halving.

Si tomamos como referencia al oro, los datos nos dicen que no es una buena reserva de valor con inflación baja o alta (hiperinflación), pero sí que se comporta muy bien con inflación moderada como la que vamos a empezar a ver.


----------



## ksa100 (10 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Si admitimos que el bitcoin es reserva de valor, similar al oro, ¿no sería un activo a tener durante un periodo inflacionario como el que se viene encima?



El Bitcoin puede ser profundamente deflacionario, el oro también aunque te digan lo contrario. Tampoco está claro que vayamos a ver una gran inflación, pero los vendedores de activos "refugio" te dirán que viene el fin del mundo. La expansión de dinero-deuda y bajos tipos ha afectado a todos los activos, incluidas las criptomonedas y el oro, así que ahora lo más prudente es tener cash. Los bancos centrales tienen la sartén por el mango, cuando suban tipos o cuando amenacen con ello el bajón de los activos será tremendo y entonces sí que valdrá la pena invertir. Ahora mismo llagamos tarde a cualquier inversión.
El Mecanismo de subida de precios de bitcoin no aguanta ningún tipo de regulación, que es lo que veremos en los próximos meses.

Mecanismo de subida de cryptos:
1.- Los dueños mayoritarios de la moneda van acumulando, comprando parcialmente con moneda estable falsa, es decir, gratis. En el caso de shitcoins y memecoins las monedas ya son de la empresa creadora aunque parezca que no.
2.- Los dueños mayoritarios de la moneda ( exchanges y empresuchas que no quiero nombrar) crean fomo en sus medios propios exagerando noticias e incluso inventándolas, eso sí, con dibujitos y tal que normalmente personifican a las monedas. Es todo un género las viñetas de esos medios de manipulación, merece un análisis aparte.
3.- Los dueños de la moneda y los exchanges crean volúmenes falsos y aumentan el precio, vemos las primeras velas verdes. Recordemos que Coinbase declaró haber creado volúmenes falsos y fue multado por ello. Si ellos lo hacían imagina los demás.
4.- El fomo está creado, acuden compradores llevados por la codicia
5.- Los creadores de falsos volúmenes van retirando órdenes conforme ven que acuden compradores.
6.- Sube el precio y rápidamente se empiezan a liquidar posiciones cortas obligándoles a comprar a un precio muy superior.
7.- La compra por parte de los que apostaron a la baja crea una gran retroalimentación positiva que hace subir en vertical a la monedita.

Todo esto y mucho más, con un marco regulatorio mínimo se va a la mierda en dos telediarios.


----------



## The Grasshopper (10 Jun 2021)

-


----------



## _______ (10 Jun 2021)

ksa100 dijo:


> El Bitcoin puede ser profundamente deflacionario, el oro también aunque te digan lo contrario. Tampoco está claro que vayamos a ver una gran inflación, pero los vendedores de activos "refugio" te dirán que viene el fin del mundo. La expansión de dinero-deuda y bajos tipos ha afectado a todos los activos, incluidas las criptomonedas y el oro, así que ahora lo más prudente es tener cash. Los bancos centrales tienen la sartén por el mango, cuando suban tipos o cuando amenacen con ello el bajón de los activos será tremendo y entonces sí que valdrá la pena invertir. Ahora mismo llagamos tarde a cualquier inversión.
> El Mecanismo de subida de precios de bitcoin no aguanta ningún tipo de regulación, que es lo que veremos en los próximos meses.
> 
> Mecanismo de subida de cryptos:
> ...



:q

señores dejen de buscar

hemos encontrado al tonto de burbuja


----------



## Nailuj2000 (10 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> por?



Porque desde mas o menos 1970 el patrón económico del mundo es el dólar, el precio del petroleo se mide en dólares, y el euro y cualquier otra moneda y cualquier materia prima y cualquier cosa que pueda venderse o comprarse, todo. El dólar es la medida de todas las cosas.
Y todos los paises y toda la gente que vive en este planeta tiene que trabajar y producir para obtener dólares, excepto los americanos. Los americanos le dan a un botón y listo.
Y se va a liar pardísima porque parece que, bitcoin mediante, se les acaba el chollo y no parece que puedan invadir a medio mundo. Aunque también puede ser que en realidad esto les beneficie.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Jun 2021)

Georgia y Ucrania. 
Más de uno está con el culo en llamas.
Se entiende mejor el vídeo de anoche pidiendo alianzas e intentar parar lo imparable de la forma más autoritaria posible.



Edit : como bien señala seronoser, editado.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Jun 2021)

Aquí van a empezar a mentir todos como cerdos con los datos...

Una inflación en China por debajo del 2%. Vamos para bingo.


----------



## Red Star (10 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Georgia y Ucrania en Europa.
> Más de uno está con el culo en llamas.
> Se entiende mejor el vídeo de anoche pidiendo alianzas e intentar parar lo imparable de la forma más autoritaria posible.



POLLA EN MANO ME HALLO.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jun 2021)

ksa100 dijo:


> El Bitcoin puede ser profundamente deflacionario, el oro también aunque te digan lo contrario. Tampoco está claro que vayamos a ver una gran inflación, pero los vendedores de activos "refugio" te dirán que viene el fin del mundo. La expansión de dinero-deuda y bajos tipos ha afectado a todos los activos, incluidas las criptomonedas y el oro, así que ahora lo más prudente es tener cash.



Leí hasta ahí.
El resto no me interesa, porque esa premisa es absolutamente errónea, y por tanto el resto de lo que comentes, pasa automáticamente a ser UNA POLLADA.
Suerte con tu cash


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Jun 2021)

ksa100 dijo:


> El Bitcoin puede ser profundamente deflacionario, el oro también aunque te digan lo contrario. Tampoco está claro que vayamos a ver una gran inflación, pero los vendedores de activos "refugio" te dirán que viene el fin del mundo. La expansión de dinero-deuda y bajos tipos ha afectado a todos los activos, incluidas las criptomonedas y el oro, así que ahora lo más prudente es tener cash. Los bancos centrales tienen la sartén por el mango, cuando suban tipos o cuando amenacen con ello el bajón de los activos será tremendo y entonces sí que valdrá la pena invertir. Ahora mismo llagamos tarde a cualquier inversión.
> El Mecanismo de subida de precios de bitcoin no aguanta ningún tipo de regulación, que es lo que veremos en los próximos meses.
> 
> Mecanismo de subida de cryptos:
> ...



A ver. Siendo una opción el "tener cash" para comprar más bitcoins, si es que baja respecto al dólar o al euro. 
Es una buena ocasión para acumular más en DCA. 

El otro día leía un comentario de alguien que creía tener suficientes bitcoñitos. Pero era estaba siendo sarcástico porque lo que hacía era seguir acumulando en estas correcciones. 

Mucha gente no está especulando con shitcoins para comprar bajo y vender alto porque eso es inmoral. Querer encontrar a un tontico para venderle su shitcoin. 
Oye, que hay gente que lo hace y hasta se inventa su propio token y engaña a avariciosos. Pues "haber estudiao". 

Podrás tachar de ingenuo a alguien que acumula BTC para defenderse de la hiperinflación, para poder tener libertad frente a los Estados, para detener el terrorismo económico en el que hemos vivido. 

La verdad es que aquí cada uno ya es mayorcito y sabrá cómo ahorra o no.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Jun 2021)

¿Qué está pasando con los países? Parece que están aplicando el "si no puedes con el enemigo únete a él". No se lo veo raro, como si estuvieran todos coordinados.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Georgia y Ucrania en Europa.
> Más de uno está con el culo en llamas.
> Se entiende mejor el vídeo de anoche pidiendo alianzas e intentar parar lo imparable de la forma más autoritaria posible.



Georgia y Ucrania tienen de europeas lo que yo de santo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Jun 2021)

Uy, ¡pero qué rápido se está moviendo el FMI!
Probablemente esto del Bitcoin no sea nada...

Rice dijo que el Fondo se reunirá más tarde el jueves con Bukele para discutir la ley de bitcoin. El Salvador está en conversaciones con el FMI en busca de un programa de casi mil millones de dólares.








IMF sees legal, economic issues with El Salvador bitcoin move


NEW YORK — The International Monetary Fund said on Thursday it has a number of economic and legal concerns regarding the move from El Salvador to make bitcoin…




financialpost.com


----------



## Red Star (10 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Uy, ¡pero qué rápido se está moviendo el FMI!
> Probablemente esto del Bitcoin no sea nada...
> 
> Rice dijo que el Fondo se reunirá más tarde el jueves con Bukele para discutir la ley de bitcoin. El Salvador está en conversaciones con el FMI en busca de un programa de casi mil millones de dólares.
> ...



Se huele el miedo.


----------



## Llorón (10 Jun 2021)

Huele como a mierda, no?


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (10 Jun 2021)

Llorón dijo:


> Huele como a mierda, no?



pues no sé, a mi me huele como a *VICTORIA*


----------



## fjsanchezgil (10 Jun 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Pillo sitio en el hilo de la adopción masiva y los 200k-1.000k



Yo también pillo sitio


----------



## Red Star (10 Jun 2021)

__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com





Bitcoin hit highs above $38,000 on Thursday after the Basel Committee’s proposal gave banks a green light to hold the leading cryptocurrency and other digital assets.









Bitcoin Peeps Above $38K on Basel News


The top cryptocurrency hit a high of $38,461 during the European hours, extending Wednesday's double-digit rally.




www.coindesk.com


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Jun 2021)

Una cosa que le escuché decir a Andreas Antonopoulos hace tiempo es que la LN es tan rápida, potente y llena de posibilidades que ya no tendría sentido cobrar la nómina una vez al mes mediante transferencia bancaria paco, sino que se podría hacer por la LN y recibir saldo cada X segundos. Pues bien, eso ya es una realidad para algunos:


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Jun 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> pues no sé, a mi me huele como a *VICTORIA*


----------



## Red Star (10 Jun 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Una cosa que le escuché decir a Andreas Antonopoulos hace tiempo es que la LN es tan rápida, potente y llena de posibilidades que ya no tendría sentido cobrar la nómina una vez al mes mediante transferencia bancaria paco, sino que se podría hacer por la LN y recibir saldo cada X segundos. Pues bien, eso ya es una realidad para algunos:



Se me ha ocurrido que igual sería buena idea hablar con algunos youtubers tipo David Santos, Javi Oliveira, InfoVlogger, Wall Street Wolverine o Juan Ramón Rallo, y sugerirles que acepten donaciones mediante la Lightning Network, usando strike.me o similar. Eso podría hacer bastante publicidad. Total, muchos de ellos ya están monetizando a lo bestia a través de superchats de Youtube, con Twitch, Amazon Prime, etc.

Seguro que Wall Street Wolverine y Juan Ramón Rallo lo harían.


----------



## calaminox (10 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> POLLA EN MANO ME HALLO.



Como lo pongan en Ucrania.. Ni pensarlo quiero...


----------



## _______ (10 Jun 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (10 Jun 2021)

La India pasa de banear BTC, a pensar en aceptarlo como activo financiero


----------



## Llorón (10 Jun 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> pues no sé, a mi me huele como a *VICTORIA*



A mi a mierda del FMI


----------



## Red Star (10 Jun 2021)

Ya empieza de nuevo la presión bajista. Perece que hay manos fuertes interesadas en hacer que el precio caiga a toda costa.


----------



## Red Star (10 Jun 2021)

En Japón nunca ha sido obligatoria la aceptación de Bitcoin por parte de los comercios. Siempre ha sido algo opcional.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jun 2021)

Si os pensábais que una noticia HISTÓRICA como la de El Salvador, iba a ocupar la primera plana de los periódicos económicos españoles...seguid soñando.

Claramente este movimiento ha hecho una pupa enorme en los escépticos, en los antis, en los nocoiners, en la banca tradicional.
Sólo hay que ver cómo disparan hoy los diarios digitales.

Expansión:
Dos noticias en portada digital







Cinco Días:

Una noticia en portada




El Economista:

Una entrevista en portada





Están, literalmente, ACOJONADOS.

HODL!!!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> por?



Inflación


----------



## _______ (10 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Inflación



ya esta ahi pero no es la hiperinflacion bestial de la que se ha hablado porque la estan tratando de controlar con restricciones, si se ve la grafica de 1918-1923 de weimar sucedio algo parecido, la hiperinflacion empezo en 2022







bozales en 1918-1919


----------



## Red Star (10 Jun 2021)

La evolución del precio de Ethereum se está desacoplando de la de Bitcoin. Curiosamente Bitcoin ha pegado una buena subida desde mínimos en tan solo un par de días, mientras que Ethereum no. ¿Por qué? Entre otras razones porque Ethereum no ha sido tomada en serio cuando, por primera ver en la historia, una criptomoneda ha sido declarada moneda de curso legal por un estado soberano. El Salvador ha elegido Bitcoin y NINGUNA más, lo cual es un claro mensaje: *"Sólo Bitcoin es suficientemente serio, estable y seguro como para poder ser la moneda de un país"*.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> La evolución del precio de Ethereum se está desacoplando de la de Bitcoin. Curiosamente Bitcoin ha pegado una buena subida desde mínimos, en tan solo un par de días mientras que Ethereum no. ¿Por qué? Entre otras razones, porque Ethereum no ha sido tomada en serio cuando, por primera ver en la historia, una criptomoneda ha sido declarada moneda de curso legal por un estado soberano. El Salvador ha elegido Bitcoin y NINGUNA más, lo cual es un claro mensaje: *"Sólo Bitcoin es suficientemente serio, estable y seguro como para poder ser la moneda de un país"*.



Con las otras capas de y sobre Bitcoin, sigo sin entender el afán del pump de Ethereum.
Hay un hilo por ahí en el que ya se discute el PoW vs Pos, en español, todo un lujo, por cierto.
Su supply infinito.
El preminado.
Vitalik...

En fin, que podría perder más tiempo en este hilo hablando de ello pero hay gente que lo sabe (y lo explica) mejor que yo. Pero no viene mal, de vez en cuando, recordar que todo lo que no sea bitcoin es una shitcoin.

Taproot is coming.


----------



## _______ (10 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Con las otras capas de y sobre Bitcoin, sigo sin entender el afán del pump de Ethereum.
> Hay un hilo por ahí en el que ya se discute el PoW vs Pos, en español, todo un lujo, por cierto.
> Su supply infinito.
> El preminado.
> ...



EXCEPTO MONERO

monero es los que tienen bitcoin piensan que tienen


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (10 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Con las otras capas de y sobre Bitcoin, sigo sin entender el afán del pump de Ethereum.
> Hay un hilo por ahí en el que ya se discute el PoW vs Pos, en español, todo un lujo, por cierto.
> Su supply infinito.
> El preminado.
> ...




Madre mia con los Bitcoin maximalists del foro. Sois más cerrados de mente que los propios no-coiners.

y por cierto, el taproot, aunque muy interesante, no es la venida del nuevo Mesias...


----------



## brent (10 Jun 2021)

Me he metido alcista


----------



## DEREC (10 Jun 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Madre mia con los Bitcoin maximalists del foro. Sois más cerrados de mente que los propios no-coiners.
> 
> y por cierto, el taproot, aunque muy interesante, no es la venida del nuevo Mesias...



*SUPPLY INFINITO

SUPPLY INFINITO

SUPPLY INFINITO

SUPPLY INFINITO

SUPPLY INFINITO 

SUPPLY INFINITO 

SUPPLY INFINITO *




No es que seamos cerrados. Es que veo esto y salgo corriendo.


----------



## _______ (10 Jun 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> *SUPPLY INFINITO
> 
> SUPPLY INFINITO
> 
> ...



Supply infinito per se no dice nada 

Bitcoin tiene inflación de emisión de moneda hasta 2140. Si una emisión diferente digamos que con 18.4 millones de monedas minadas sigue minando desde el año que viene a razón de 184000 al año se infinito...para el año 2140 el porcentaje de nuevas monedas minadas será tan bajo que la inflación será del 0,4% respecto al 0%.

Contando las monedas pérdidas o lo que sea sería aún menor que 0,4%.

Depende del tipo de emision.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (10 Jun 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> *SUPPLY INFINITO
> 
> SUPPLY INFINITO
> 
> ...



te lo rebato rápido: ETH no es una divisa como Bitcoin, el ETH es necesario para correr cada contrato inteligente. Hay toda una industria corriendo en la blockchain de Ethereum (DeFi) y necesita ETH para correr, como un coche necesita petroleo para moverse. 

Y por ultimo y mas importante: *EIP-1559 = supply deflacionario*.

Y ya, que esto es el hilo de Bitcoin, yo no he sacado el tema ethereum aquí, han sido los maxis, que lo tienen siempre presente, como si lo temieran...


----------



## _______ (10 Jun 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> te lo rebato rápido: ETH no es una divisa como Bitcoin, el ETH es necesario para correr cada contrato inteligente. Hay toda una industria corriendo en la blockchain de Ethereum (DeFi) y necesita ETH para correr, como un coche necesita petroleo para moverse.
> 
> Y por ultimo y mas importante: *EIP-1559 = supply deflacionario*.
> 
> Y ya, que esto es el hilo de Bitcoin, yo no he sacado el tema ethereum aquí, han sido los maxis, que lo tienen siempre presente, como si lo temieran...



Tranquilos no os peleeis no ha lugar a pelea entre ethereum y bitcoin solo hay otro lugar para monero


----------



## Red Star (10 Jun 2021)

¡¡Más madera!! ¡¡Que no pare la fiesta!!





__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





Evidentemente no se puede ser tan subnormal. Tiene que estar obedeciendo órdenes. O eso el guantazo que le dieron el otro día le ha provocado un coágulo en el cerebro o algún tipo de aneurisma.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¡¡Más madera!! ¡¡Que no pare la fiesta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



También había dicho algo de regular los comentarios en internet o alguna chorrada parecida...



Va a haber lamida de huevos a Biden y de las reuniones que haya estos días, no va a salir nada bueno. 

Ayer encima la commie esta y sus amiguetes también hablando de regular y el otro de prohibir...



Ya nos ignoraron. 
Se rieron... Y ahora sabemos lo que toca.


----------



## Roninn (11 Jun 2021)

MIP dijo:


> A mi me preocupa que si lo del experimento de El Salvador sale mal, aunque sea por circunstancias ajenas a Bitcoin, se va a desatar la Madre de Todos los FUD, más en un mundo podrido donde el fracaso de la economía planificada de los bancos centrales se está vendiendo como un fracaso del capitalismo.



En un momento dado, faltan unos meses, en el momento de mayor exhuberancia irracional, soltarán un cisne negro que desencadenará el nuevo ciclo bajista de 3 años.

_É un poné -_ que diria mi abuelo


----------



## Burbruxista (11 Jun 2021)

La caída del imperio de los últimos 200 años en directo. Un auténtico privilegio estar viviendo esto.

Aunque permitidme que sea un poco escéptico.  Más que nada porque por motivos históricos sabemos que las puntadas siempre suelen llevar hilo.

No puede ser que este hombre de El Salvador vaya sin ningún apoyo detrás. Con todos los respetos, pero ¿qué es El Salvador? ¿Cuánto le dura ese país a los intereses del dólar? No llega ni a segundos. ¿Cómo segundos?, es que sin hacer el anuncio ya le habría dado un infarto.

Tiene que tener una red de protección. Y una red gruesa.


----------



## kynes (11 Jun 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> En un momento dado, faltan unos meses, en el momento de mayor exhuberancia irracional, soltarán un cisne negro que desencadenará el nuevo ciclo bajista de 3 años.
> 
> _É un poné -_ que diria mi abuelo



El cisne que viene esta vez no es negro sino verde y es cosa de los bancos centrales. La Green Swam conference tuvo lugar la semana pasada. Los bancos vienen de nuevo a rescatar el sistema, haciendo algunos cambios.


----------



## Pirro (11 Jun 2021)

Burbruxista dijo:


> Tiene que tener una red de protección. Y una red gruesa.


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Jun 2021)

Nos espera otro día de mierda.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¡¡Más madera!! ¡¡Que no pare la fiesta!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguien que se casa con una mujer 25 años mayor que él, tiene problemas y complejos graves.


----------



## Wattman (11 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Alguien que se casa con una mujer 25 años mayor que él, tiene problemas y complejos graves.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 682114



Pues yo creo que tiene que ver algo con el Franco CFA :









Franco CFA - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si os pensábais que una noticia HISTÓRICA como la de El Salvador, iba a ocupar la primera plana de los periódicos económicos españoles...seguid soñando.
> 
> Claramente este movimiento ha hecho una pupa enorme en los escépticos, en los antis, en los nocoiners, en la banca tradicional.
> Sólo hay que ver cómo disparan hoy los diarios digitales.
> ...



Señales alcistas.


----------



## Josar (11 Jun 2021)




----------



## sociedadponzi (11 Jun 2021)

Pirro dijo:


>



como se encaja esa foto con la prohibicion a las empresas chinas?









Más presión para el Bitcoin: China le prohibió a los bancos y aplicaciones operar con criptomonedas


El gobierno del gigante asiático impedirá a las instituciones financieras brindar servicios relativos a divisas virtuales y advirtió a los usuarios sobre los riesgos de estas inversiones




www.infobae.com


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jun 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> como se encaja esa foto con la prohibicion a las empresas chinas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lo mejor a China le interesa fastidiar al dólar en los países dolarizados, en su territorio quiere la supremacía del yuan, pero fuera le importa menos. Yo lo que creo es que si los países pequeños se bitcoinizan, van a pasar de dólares y yuanes.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Jun 2021)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Jun 2021)

¿El nuevo FUD será que en vez de "X" país ha prohibido el BTC "x" país lo ha legalizado?

Va a ser un lolazo.


----------



## circodelia2 (11 Jun 2021)

Las criptomonedas no se las pueden cargar los gobiernos, las pueden prohibir, pero los exchanges están fuera de los paises donde las pasas a fiat.
Si quieren acometer eso deberían cargarse internet y lo que conlleva eso. 
....


----------



## Red Star (11 Jun 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (11 Jun 2021)

Acordaros de Miami, que no se os olvide.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (11 Jun 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Acordaros de Miami, que no se os olvide.



Miami te lo confirmó?


----------



## Porestar (11 Jun 2021)

Todo online, pero luego querrán ponerle puertas al campo...

BBVA cerrará dos tercios de la red que le sobra en España


_La filial española tendrá 1.886 sucursales. El cierre de 480 oficinas previsto en el ajuste se hará de forma escalonada este año.

*BBVA* reducirá su red en España a 1.886 oficinas tras aplicar el *expediente de regulación de empleo (ERE)* que acaba de cerrar. El *banco* tendrá el número de sucursales más bajo desde 2002,los últimos datos disponibles, y ya habrá echado el cierre..._


----------



## kynes (11 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Todo online, pero luego querrán ponerle puertas al campo...
> 
> BBVA cerrará dos tercios de la red que le sobra en España
> 
> ...



Si se reemplaza el fiat por una "criptomoneda" ¿qué sentido tiene tener sucursales bancarias? 

Las puertas al campo nos las traen con el monedero digital Europeo que será de uso voluntario de momento... como las vacunas.


----------



## Red Star (11 Jun 2021)

Deutsche Bank avisa de que el bitcoin y las criptomonedas ''han cruzado un umbral que ya no se puede ignorar''


La creciente popularidad de las criptodivisas está alcanzando un punto que podría incomodar a gobiernos y banca central. La voces que claman por una regulación de este mercado crecen entre políticos, autoridades, banqueros centrales o economistas. Esta regulación tiene como fin proteger a los...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jun 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> ¿El nuevo FUD será que en vez de "X" país ha prohibido el BTC "x" país lo ha legalizado?
> 
> Va a ser un lolazo.



Este podría ser otro de los candidatos a adoptar completamente BTC.


----------



## kynes (11 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Deutsche Bank avisa de que el bitcoin y las criptomonedas ''han cruzado un umbral que ya no se puede ignorar''
> 
> 
> La creciente popularidad de las criptodivisas está alcanzando un punto que podría incomodar a gobiernos y banca central. La voces que claman por una regulación de este mercado crecen entre políticos, autoridades, banqueros centrales o economistas. Esta regulación tiene como fin proteger a los...
> ...



Recomiendo un poco de DYOR, o en Español, BLV . https://www.cib.db.com/docs_new/The_Banker_Cash_Management_Guide_July2018.pdf

Están metiendo el Turbo...

Binance India parece estar caido y la están "investigando" también.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Jun 2021)

Pues la cosa tiene pinta de que acaba parecido a lo que dije el otro dia.

Con dirigentes acojonados por amenazas y suerte si salen vivos de esta.

Como en las series de netflix de narcos y esas cosas vaya..............

No les interesa algo y van directos a por el que les toca los huevos.

Aunque el otro dia yo lo que pensaba es que en realidad el que le toca los huevos esta de parte de ellos y iba a ser todo un teatro para luego dar marcha atras de algun modo.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Deutsche Bank avisa de que el bitcoin y las criptomonedas ''han cruzado un umbral que ya no se puede ignorar''
> 
> 
> La creciente popularidad de las criptodivisas está alcanzando un punto que podría incomodar a gobiernos y banca central. La voces que claman por una regulación de este mercado crecen entre políticos, autoridades, banqueros centrales o economistas. Esta regulación tiene como fin proteger a los...
> ...





"Las criptomonedas representan cada vez más *una amenaza para la estabilidad monetaria y financiera"*



Pues de puta madre, me llena de orgullo y satisfacción que reconozcan ese potencial.


----------



## Red Star (11 Jun 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Recomiendo un poco de DYOR, o en Español, BLV . https://www.cib.db.com/docs_new/The_Banker_Cash_Management_Guide_July2018.pdf
> 
> Están metiendo el Turbo...
> 
> Binance India parece estar caido y la están "investigando" también.



Hay que mantener el precio bajo como sea, no vaya a sacar de pobre a algún plebeyo.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jun 2021)

Bitcoin es inevitable, amigos.

El CEO de Twitter también lo confirma

Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey Says It’s Only “A Matter Of Time” Before Twitter Integrates Bitcoin Lightning Network


----------



## Al-paquia (11 Jun 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Miami te lo confirmó?



La gozadera?


----------



## Red Star (11 Jun 2021)

Dadle meneillos a la chavala:









El CEO de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, dice que es solo "cuestión de tiempo" que Twitter se integre con la Lightning Network de Bitcoin [ENG]


El CEO de Twitter, Jack Dorsey, afirma que es solo "cuestión de tiempo" que el gigante de las redes sociales Twitter integre la Lightning Network, una solución de escalado de capa 2 construida sobre la blockchain de Bitcoin. El...




www.meneame.net


----------



## Red Star (11 Jun 2021)

Por qué no debes comprar Bitcoin


ACTUALIZACIÓN 2017-05-24: Menos mal que no habéis comprado Bitcoins porque, desde que escribí este primer post, hace casi exáctamente 1 año, el precio de Bitcoin sólamente se ha quintuplicado... lo cual, como todo el mundo sabe, es una puta miseria. No compréis, bitcoin es un esquema...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## MIP (11 Jun 2021)

Loading...


Loading Bitcoin: Bitcoin World Map: Population, Area, GDP




www.loadingbitcoin.com


----------



## Red Star (11 Jun 2021)

Que lo prohiban. Aquí les esperamos. ¿Qué piensas, que lo van a prohibir en todos los países a la vez o que la gente lo va a dejar de usar por eso? Lo han prohido ya en varios países y no les ha servido de nada. La gente siguió usando Bitcoin e incluso subió de precio. Mira el reciente caso de Nigeria, lo intentaron prohibir y los nigerianos se liaron a comprar como locos: El Banco Central de Nigeria ordena a los bancos cerrar las cuentas de todos los usuarios de criptomonedas. Ya os lo dije: acabarán prohibiendo su uso

PD: Cómeme el rabo.


----------



## Beborn (11 Jun 2021)

Claro que si, una ley mundial, universal, y digo más, interplanetaria. Una ley que se sacará USA del culo y que tendra efecto en todos los universos y planetas conocidos y por conocer.

Asi de estupida es tu propuesta.


----------



## Red Star (11 Jun 2021)

Yo tengo un trust en la Isla Nieves y todavía no me lo han cerrado.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Que lo prohiban. Aquí les esperamos. ¿Qué piensas, que lo van a prohibir en todos los países a la vez o que la gente lo va a dejar de usar por eso? Lo han prohido ya en varios países y no les ha servido de nada. La gente siguió usando Bitcoin e incluso subió de precio. Mira el reciente caso de Nigeria, lo intentaron prohibir y los nigerianos se liaron a comprar como locos: El Banco Central de Nigeria ordena a los bancos cerrar las cuentas de todos los usuarios de criptomonedas. Ya os lo dije: acabarán prohibiendo su uso
> 
> PD: Cómeme el rabo.



Yo debería estar en la cárcel, condenado a 4 años, por posesión y no comunicación de criptos, según las leyes nacionales.
Y la verdad es que muy nervioso no estoy


----------



## Red Star (11 Jun 2021)

CooooooOooOooMeeeeeeMeeeeee eeeEeeEeel RaaaAaaBooOooO


----------



## Registrador (11 Jun 2021)

G7 ? Que coño es eso? Un jugador portugues de fútbol?


----------



## elKaiser (11 Jun 2021)

Estas tu bueno, si piensas que lo que comentan de verdadera importancia en el G-7 se hace público.


----------



## Red Star (11 Jun 2021)

De lo que no se dan cuenta a estas alturas todos estos trolls y nocoiners descerebrados es de que ya hemos cruzado el Rubicón y, por tanto, dado que esto se ha vuelto IMPARAPLA, nos importan un carajo su FUD y sus estupideces.

Lo siento nocoiners, esto ya no depende de vosotros. Como dijeron hace tiempo por aquí: *"BITCOIN NO OS NECESITA"* y además *"LO ACABARÉIS USANDO"*. Sufriréis la triple humillación de no haberos hecho millonarios por vuestra estupidez supina, de que se caguen en vuestros muertos todos aquellos a los que convencísteis de que Bitcoin era un timo y, lo peor de todo, de acabar teniendo que usar aquello que tanto detestáis.


----------



## Pirro (11 Jun 2021)

Me temo que no te enteras de qué va esto.

Si no lo han prohibido es porque no pueden prohibir un código, ni los nodos, ni las wallets, ni los asic ni que la gente se monte un sistema paralelo sobre esos pilares.

A lo más que pueden aspirar los mamócratas *es a prohibir a los bancos *-que no a los bitcoñeros- que sus clientes envían o reciban dinero de exchangers. Y una política de ese tipo se viene abajo desde el momento en el que haya alguna jurisdicción discordante de las cientos que existen dispuesta a llevarse su parte de la demanda mundial de Bitcoin. 

Pueden retardar, gravar, limitar, influir en el precio, pero no pueden prohibir porque de hacerlo, quedaría patente la inutilidad de la prohibición. No pueden impedir que existan jurisdicciones que abracen a Bitcoin, no pueden impedir que la gente cambie sus satoshis por bienes y derechos, y es que el poder sólo prohíbe cuando sabe de antemano que su prohibición será abrumadoramente acatada porque de lo contrario, el poder perece y cambia de manos.

Los asustaditos por perder una peseta pueden irse bajando del tren de la Historia.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Jun 2021)

Todo el mundo sabe que cuando un diario oficial publica una prohibición, la demanda del bien o servicio prohibido cae inmediatamente a cero, su precio también y la sociedad borra el producto o servicio de su memoria colectiva como hacían en el antiguo Egipto cuando un faraón les salía rana. Claro que sí. Sobretodo los productos o servicios digitales, que son facilísimos de bloquear y censurar.

Drogas
Alcohol
Pornografía
Investigación con células madre
Hacerlo a pelito en el cine porno
Piratería de películas
Piratería de videojuegos
Ventas en corto
Falsificaciones de marcas
Tenencia de horo
Prostitución
Hablar dialectos
Adulterio
.
.

Prohibiciones todas que se mantienen hoy en día debido al 100% de efectividad que tuvieron al disminuir a cero la demanda, desplomarse el precio del producto o servicio, desaparecer de la memoria colectiva y suponer un gran avance.


----------



## Red Star (11 Jun 2021)

Lo que creo es que es más fácil cargarse Bitcoin que curar tu estupidez.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Jun 2021)

Creo que eso debería preocupar más a los metaleros. 
¿No dicen que vamos a volver a un patrón oro?


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Jun 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> te lo rebato rápido: ETH no es una divisa como Bitcoin, el ETH es necesario para correr cada contrato inteligente. Hay toda una industria corriendo en la blockchain de Ethereum (DeFi) y necesita ETH para correr, como un coche necesita petroleo para moverse.
> 
> Y ya, que esto es el hilo de Bitcoin, yo no he sacado el tema ethereum aquí, han sido los maxis, que lo tienen siempre presente, como si lo temieran...




Si el ETH solo es necesario para correr cada contrato inteligente, como dices... qué pasará con ETH cuando toda esa industria DeFi se mueva a la moneda más sólida jamás conocida por la humanidad ? Algo que, por cierto, ya está pasando pero que tampoco hay prisa.


----------



## Registrador (11 Jun 2021)

Prohibir el bitcion es facilisimo de hecho China ya lo ha hecho 7 u 8 veces...


----------



## Nailuj2000 (11 Jun 2021)

Hay un paraiso fiscal que no han cerrado ni lo cerrarán, simplemente porque no pueden. Se llama "Protocolo Bitcoin".


----------



## Registrador (11 Jun 2021)

No entiendo por que, si nos dices que es facilisimo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Jun 2021)

A ver si nos aclaramos...


----------



## MIP (11 Jun 2021)

Vuelve el servicio bittr ahora desde Suiza. Ideal para ahorrar sats 









the sweetest way to stack sats and buy bitcoin | BITTR AG


Bittr offers an easy and convenient way to buy bitcoin repeatedly (dollar-cost-averaging) to consumers in Europe. Simply sign up on our website by telling us your email address, IBAN, and bitcoin address.




getbittr.com


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Jun 2021)

Si te crees tú eso, peor para ti. Pero te aseguro que estás muy equivocado. No se ha acabado una mierda con los paraísos fiscales. Ni mucho menos. Hay muchos agujeros y subterfugios a los que agarrarse para continuar casi como se hacía antes de 2017, solo que un pelín más caro. Hecha la ley, hecha la trampa.

Ahora exigen notificar en el CRS las cuentas de extranjeros con más del 25% de titularidad. Pues lo que se hace ahora es fundar tres empresas en distintos paraísos y meterlas como cotitulares en la cuenta que no quieres que sea comunicada. Solucionado.

Ahora exigen "sustrato económico" a las empresas radicadas en el extranjero, pues tienes que contratar una empresa local que proporciona servicios de dirección y administración de empresas y alquilarte un local.

Y siguen existiendo programas muy asequibles de obtención de pasaportes en naciones con sistema de fiscalidad territorial en los que, incluso, puedes cambiarte el nombre, o los apellidos, o el sexo, y ya con esa documentación puedes abrir cuentas y sociedades en países que notifican mediante el CRS.

Los paraísos siguen funcionando casi como siempre.


----------



## Porestar (11 Jun 2021)

Que bien les va a las verdes PoS.

El oro no fue "prohibido" como si fuera una droga de mierda, sino EXPROPIADO por lo valioso y estratégico que es. ¿Estás reconociendo que Bitcoin sería tan importante que el gobierno usano lo querría todo para sí? Vaya ejemplo has puesto.


----------



## _______ (11 Jun 2021)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Creo que eso debería preocupar más a los metaleros.
> ¿No dicen que vamos a volver a un patrón oro?




No olvides las penas de muerte, ha pasado varias veces por ejemplo en la guerra civil paso por ambos bandos que el que tuviera oro y no lo entregara era bajo responsabilidad de pena de muerte.

Pero vaya que eso mismo lo pueden hacer para el bitcoin de igual forma.

Otra cosa, muy pocas familias entregaron el oro.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Jun 2021)

Tenia un par de preguntas a los habituales del hilo que no han querido responder en el principal, a ver si aqui hay mas suerte:

1. Porque China y Rusia e Iran dicen que van a acabar con el dolar como divisa de referencia mundial y la van a sustituir por oro?

2. Porque el 85% de la "mineria" de criptos se concentra en China, Rusia e Irán mientras prohiben su uso como medio de pago?

3. Porque oro y no con Bitcoin si tienen el 85% de la capacidad de minado de criptomonedas entre los tres?

Cuantos paises van a estar interesados en adoptar Bitcoin si con la capacidad de minado que tiene China podria hacer lo que quisiera con la blockchain?

Hace mucho que no estaba por el hilo del Bitcoin, seguro que es señal de que en breve valdra millones asi que no os enfadeis ni os riais de mi que vengo por aqui para haceros ricos a todos


----------



## Red Star (11 Jun 2021)

Hombre, ya está aquí el pesao del @Spielzeug, el que faltaba. @Sr.Mojón, @remonster, dadle lo suyo y lo de su prima al tarado éste como antaño, pa que se pierda otro par de añitos y nos deje tranquilos.


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Hombre, ya está aquí el pesao del @Spielzeug, el que faltaba. @Sr.Mojón, @remonster, dadle lo suyo y lo de su prima al tarado éste como antaño, pa que se pierda otro par de añitos y nos deje tranquilos.



me vais a dar de todo menos respuestas a las preguntas, no?


----------



## Red Star (11 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> me vais a dar de todo menos respuestas a las preguntas, no?



A estas alturas ya no me hace falta explicarte nada. Te he dado memes, y mucho es.


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tenia un par de preguntas a los habituales del hilo que no han querido responder en el principal, a ver si aqui hay mas suerte:
> 
> Porque China y Rusia e Iran dicen que van a acabar con el dolar como divisa de referencia mundial y la van a sustituir por oro?
> 
> ...



He pasado antes por allí pero quizás haya caído y no lo he visto. Al menos no sé a cuál te refieres.
Que por cierto, ya no me llegan notificaciones del hilo de que estamos en guerra... Personalmente lo considero uno de los mejores hilos.

Desconocía que China dijese lo de sustituir el dólar por oro.
Sabemos que es una opción respaldar su cirptoyuan, o como se llame, en oro. Pero desconozco a día de hoy que entre dentro del plan quinquenal de Xi Jinping.
Y no lo descarto, más viniendo de un régimen como el suyo.

Validar miles de transacciones en oro y hacerlo por medio de un token, en una posibilidad en la que transaccionar con oro entre particulares esté prohibido. Sí, suena a algo que podría entrar dentro de su régimen.

Bueno, China cada vez más está baneando el minado allí.
Pero particulares en otros países siguen minando.
Que caiga la cantidad de mineros en China, ¿por qué debería ser una mala noticia?


----------



## Spielzeug (11 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> A estas alturas ya no me hace falta explicarte nada. Te he dado memes, y mucho es.



No, a mi no me lo tienes que explicar se lo tienes que explicar al resto. Yo sería incapaz de entender tus razonamientos.

venga, tres preguntas son muchas, las dejo en dos:

1. Cuantos paises van a adoptar bitcoin si China, Rusia e Irán controlan el 85% del minado?

2. Hay alguien en el hilo que sepa responder sin memes?



Burbujerofc dijo:


> He pasado antes por allí pero quizás haya caído y no lo he visto. Al menos no sé a cuál te refieres.
> Que por cierto, ya no me llegan notificaciones del hilo de que estamos en guerra...



Me referia a este hilo:




__





Todas las potencias tienen una estrategia respecto al oro (y respecto a los miles de pretendientes a "oro 2.0") Sabes cual es?


Todas las potencias tienen una estrategia respecto al oro por ser la base del sistema monetario. Todas, sin excepción. Has visto en la "prensa libre" (publica o privada) que tanto Rusia como China se deshacen del dólar para sustituirlo por oro? No ha aparecido porque ha sido ignorado...




www.burbuja.info





Ultimamente escribo mas en este:








*Tema mítico* : - Las "medidas sanitarias" camuflan la guerra hibrida que estamos sufriendo


Bloqueo de la producción y el cosumo, paralización de la cadena de distribución y creación de valor añadido, ruptura de la cadena de pagos, barcos bloqueados cuando llegaban a los puertos y sin permisos aduaneros para descargar en destino... Son medidas de una ofensiva economica sin precedentes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jun 2021)

De esta reunión van a salir decisiones que afectarán al dolar a lo grande. Putin hablará también por China. 
Yo creo que la pinza está lista.

Los americanos ya están jaleando al pederasta a través de sus medios, con portadas realmente ridículas y obscenas como la de Time:




La reunión es en 5 días.
Ojo a lo que pase después.


----------



## Porestar (11 Jun 2021)

He leído que no funcionó tan bien, en esa época no había detectores de metales y me parece que hasta los 160g podías guardarlo y facilitarle la vida a tus descendientes. Aparte el gobierno guarreó con el precio, y a muchos, un banco suizo incluido, les pilló de sorpresa la devaluación de los papelitos que les dieron a cambio.

Pero si he dicho algo que no sea cierto corrígeme.

Otra cosa, ¿a cuánto cotizará bitcoin cuando EEUU lo quiera expropiar? Creo que hasta con la estafa del -40% que perpetró con el oro nos haría un buen apaño.


----------



## Red Star (11 Jun 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (11 Jun 2021)

Mi opinión es que podrán prohibir el BTC, pero es imposible que acaben con él.

Ya un forero previamente ha puesto varios ejemplos de cosas "malas y chungas, que estan prohibidas", pero que existen. Las criptomonedas han venido para quedarse. Y si no puedes con el enemigo, únete a él. Eso es lo más inteligente a medio plazo.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No, a mi no me lo tienes que explicar se lo tienes que explicar al resto. Yo sería incapaz de entender tus razonamientos.
> 
> venga, tres preguntas son muchas, las dejo en dos:
> 
> ...




China no controla nada. En China hay mineros/empresarios que se dedican a minar porque les resulta rentable. Les es rentable porque en China consiguen energía muy barata comparada con otras partes del mundo.


----------



## Red Star (11 Jun 2021)

Creo que ya lo han puesto antes, pero atentos a esto:


----------



## gapema (11 Jun 2021)

Salvo sorpresa mayúscula, mañana a mediodía se alcanza el 90% de conformidad por parte de los mineros con la activación Taproot.


----------



## Porestar (11 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tenia un par de preguntas a los habituales del hilo que no han querido responder en el principal, a ver si aqui hay mas suerte:
> 
> 1. Porque China y Rusia e Iran dicen que van a acabar con el dolar como divisa de referencia mundial y la van a sustituir por oro?
> 
> ...



Igual estoy diciendo una tontería pero una vez reventado el "patrón" dólar y reinstaurado el oro no veo muy difícil promover una equivalencia oro/bitcoin debido a que queda poco por minar de ambos.


----------



## nandin83 (12 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Que bien les va a las verdes PoS.



Cryptocurrency Prices, Charts And Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap ahora mismo es una pelicula de terror.



Edu.R dijo:


> Y si no puedes con el enemigo, únete a él. Eso es lo más inteligente a medio plazo.



Eso es lo que están haciendo ahora, y nos están jodiendo vivos en el proceso lol


----------



## Red Star (12 Jun 2021)




----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> China no controla nada. En China hay mineros/empresarios que se dedican a minar porque les resulta rentable. Les es rentable porque en China consiguen energía muy barata comparada con otras partes del mundo.



Crees que EEUU confiaria en que esos mineros/empresarios preferiran sacrificarse por el bien de BTC si su Gobierno les pide amablemente que se organicen en todos en un pool para poder controlar que transacciones se validan y cuales no? Eso por las buenas, por las malas les requisan los equipos y ya son del Gobierno...


----------



## _______ (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tenia un par de preguntas a los habituales del hilo que no han querido responder en el principal, a ver si aqui hay mas suerte:
> 
> 1. Porque China y Rusia e Iran dicen que van a acabar con el dolar como divisa de referencia mundial y la van a sustituir por oro?
> 
> ...



Ya te contesto yo, que te veo algo nervioso. Vamos a ver tu unico argumento se basa en el ya archiconocido pero FALSO argumento de que como LA MAYOR CAPACIDAD DE MINADO la administran pools CHINOS eso podria hacer que el regimen tomara control... PERO ES FALSO y no sabes lo que significa lo que dices:

Un ataque del 51% no permite robar los bitcoins de los hodlers, no permite cambiar las reglas de consenso, no permite revertir transacciones, lo unico que podria llegar a permitir es EL DOBLE GASTO DE LOS ATACANTES

Lo que el atacante podria hacer seria hacer cash out a traves de exchanges pero tendrian que ir a traves de KYC y ademas no tendria sentido vender muchos porque perderia el valor del resto de sus btc.

Y ADEMAS lo que hay en china son los administradores de los pools es INMENSAMENTE FACil CAMBIAR EL poder de MINADO DE ESOS POOLS de un pais a otro en cuestion de mninutos si eso sucediese.

Conclusion no sabes de lo que hablas.

El oro sin embargo acarrea muchisimos mas problemas que el bitcoin, entre ellos LA AUDITABILIDAD


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> De esta reunión van a salir decisiones que afectarán al dolar a lo grande. Putin hablará también por China.
> Yo creo que la pinza está lista.
> 
> Los americanos ya están jaleando al pederasta a través de sus medios, con portadas realmente ridículas y obscenas como la de Time:
> ...



Tengo mucho hype con eso


Portada Paco del Time.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (12 Jun 2021)

Primer ETF aprobado en Brasil, recordemos que en Canadá ya funcionan y en USA hay pendientes de aprobación por parte de la SEC como media docena o así.


----------



## Porestar (12 Jun 2021)




----------



## Red Star (12 Jun 2021)




----------



## Porestar (12 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Ya te contesto yo, que te veo algo nervioso. Vamos a ver tu unico argumento se basa en el ya archiconocido pero FALSO argumento de que como LA MAYOR CAPACIDAD DE MINADO la administran pools CHINOS eso podria hacer que el regimen tomara control... PERO ES FALSO y no sabes lo que significa lo que dices:
> 
> Un ataque del 51% no permite robar los bitcoins de los hodlers, no permite cambiar las reglas de consenso, no permite revertir transacciones, lo unico que podria llegar a permitir es EL DOBLE GASTO DE LOS ATACANTES
> 
> ...



Actualmente auditar el oro sería fácil, pero sería una revolución. Y si cayeran Fort Knox y el tinglado inglés del oro-papel tanto el físico como bitcoin se dispararían. ¿Quién coño quiere vales pudiendo tener su riqueza en las manos o en la blockchain?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Igual estoy diciendo una tontería pero una vez reventado el "patrón" dólar y reinstaurado el oro no veo muy difícil promover una equivalencia oro/bitcoin debido a que queda poco por minar de ambos.



Siento decir que las 144.000 transacciones diarias que tiene BTC por protocolo son insuficientes para cualquier proposito realista:

No es posible una adopcion masiva; para que cada Chino hiciese su primera transaccion para tener algo de Bitcoin harian falta 10 años con la red dedicada en exclusiva a ellos.

No sirve como medio de pago cotidiano. 144.000 transacciones apenas podrian dar servicio a una ciudad de 50.000 habitantes.

El sistema monetario se esta rompiendo precisamente porque la validacion de las transacciones depende del sistema SWIFT controlado por EEUU. No creo que haya mucho interes en un sistema que a dia de hoy podria controlar China facilmente


----------



## Red Star (12 Jun 2021)

Menudo nivel... lo tuyo es de juzgado de guardia. Hay multitud de exchanges y diariamente la gente ingresa, retira, compra y vende. Estás hablando por hablar, diciendo tonterías, balbuceando gilipolleces. Que vida más triste la tuya, hacer el ridículo por placer de esa manera...


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Tengo mucho hype con eso
> 
> 
> Portada Paco del Time.



Personalmente creo que Putin le va contar a Kamala o a quien esté en la reunión con mayor rango (Biden si no se duerme, tendrá bastante), que el dolar está muerto. Y que se vayan preparando para lo que viene.
Y que si quiere evitar una confrontación económica mayor con China, tiene que parar de tocarle los cojones, para poder mediar, como hizo con Corea del Norte y Trump.

Veremos.
Estaré atento a lo que dicen los medios rusos.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 682862



Realmente, El Salvador quiere un crédito de 826 millones de euros.
Recordemos que los billones americanos son miles de millones europeos.


----------



## _______ (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Siento decir que las 144.000 transacciones diarias que tiene BTC por protocolo son insuficientes para cualquier proposito realista:
> 
> No es posible una adopcion masiva; para que cada Chino hiciese su primera transaccion para tener algo de Bitcoin harian falta 10 años con la red dedicada en exclusiva a ellos.
> 
> ...



:ROTO2: Y dale, te quejas de que te contestan con memes pero a ti te da igual que te respondan con argumentos, que el 70% de poder de minado este administrado por pools chinas no quiere decir que ese poder de minado sea de chinos se puede cambiar de un pais a otro faicl.

lo de lightning network lo dejamos para otro dia ya


----------



## Edu.R (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Siento decir que las 144.000 transacciones diarias que tiene BTC por protocolo son insuficientes para cualquier proposito realista:
> 
> No es posible una adopcion masiva; para que cada Chino hiciese su primera transaccion para tener algo de Bitcoin harian falta 10 años con la red dedicada en exclusiva a ellos.
> 
> ...



Con todas las monedas que hay en el mundo, hacerlas todas de oro sería una locura. No habría oro suficiente.

Pero no veo que el oro pierda su valor.

Pero durante siglos, las monedas eran de oro.

Ahi lo dejo para reflexionar.


----------



## Porestar (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Siento decir que las 144.000 transacciones diarias que tiene BTC por protocolo son insuficientes para cualquier proposito realista:
> 
> No es posible una adopcion masiva; para que cada Chino hiciese su primera transaccion para tener algo de Bitcoin harian falta 10 años con la red dedicada en exclusiva a ellos.
> 
> ...



¿Y repartir lingotillos a cada chino? Y sin embargo no es necesario para considerarlo reserva de valor. De todas formas, ¿cuánta gente querría una cosa u otra?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> :ROTO2: Y dale, te quejas de que te contestan con memes pero a ti te da igual que te respondan con argumentos, que el 70% de poder de minado este administrado por pools chinas no quiere decir que ese poder de minado sea de chinos se puede cambiar de un pais a otro faicl.
> 
> lo de lightning network lo dejamos para otro dia ya



La LN requiere una primera transaccion validada en la blockchain para establecer el puente que permita futuros pagos offchain entre ambas direcciones.

Lo de la adopcion masiva lo dejamos tambien, no? haz cuentas 144.000 transacciones y 1.400 millones de Chinos adoptandolo, cuanto tardarian con la red dedicada en exclusiva a ellos?


----------



## _______ (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La LN requiere una primera transaccion validada en la blockchain para establecer el puente que permita futuros pagos offchain entre ambas direcciones.
> 
> Lo de la adopcion masiva lo dejamos tambien, no? haz cuentas 144.000 transacciones y 1.400 millones de Chinos adoptandolo, cuanto tardarian con la red dedicada en exclusiva a ellos?



si pero no tienes que crear un puente con cada destinatario puedes hacerlo con un nodo que a su vez tenga muchos puentes con diferentes destinatarios. Y para sumas grandes siempre se puede hacer en la capa principal sin prisas


----------



## elKaiser (12 Jun 2021)

No es que se prohibiera, se expropió y funcionó bien con sociedades de inversión que lo habían declarado previamente (no les quedaba otra).

Los particulares, no entregaron ni el 1%.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Ya te contesto yo, que te veo algo nervioso. Vamos a ver tu unico argumento se basa en el ya archiconocido pero FALSO argumento de que como LA MAYOR CAPACIDAD DE MINADO la administran pools CHINOS eso podria hacer que el regimen tomara control... PERO ES FALSO y no sabes lo que significa lo que dices:
> 
> Un ataque del 51% no permite robar los bitcoins de los hodlers, no permite cambiar las reglas de consenso, no permite revertir transacciones, lo unico que podria llegar a permitir es EL DOBLE GASTO DE LOS ATACANTES
> 
> ...



Las maquinas de minado estan en China... y el gobierno Chino sabe donde, las puede requisar e cualqiuer momento (eso si no son parte de su politica estatal respecto al BTC):

Cuantos paises iban a querer usar una plataforma en la que China pude hacer una ataque 51% y duplicar gasto a su voluntad.

Con la potencia de minado que tienen pueden tambien decidir que transacciones se validan y cuales no un 85% de las veces:

Cuantos paises iban a querer usar una plataforma en la que en un 85% de las veces dependen de que China quiera incluir sus transacciones en el siguien bloque?


----------



## Red Star (12 Jun 2021)

@Spielzeug, *estamos en el hilo XV de Bitcoin. Llevas con el mismo rollo DESDE EL HILO PRIMERO* de Bitcoin *de 2013*. Es decir, *8 putos años* dejando pasar la oportunidad de tu vida de hacerte millonario y salir de la carrera de la rata.

¿Qué quieres que te digamos? No tenemos que explicarte nada. Si no te convence Bitcoin, pues no compres. Nadie te obliga. Aquí no estamos para repetirte lo mismo 100 veces más. Ya se te ha explicado absolutamente todo en hilos pasados. Relee los mensajes. Ten un poco de vergüenza y deja ya de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## _______ (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las maquinas de minado estan en China... y el gobierno Chino sabe donde, las puede requisar e cualqiuer momento (eso si no son parte de su politica estatal respecto al BTC):
> 
> Cuantos paises iban a querer usar una plataforma en la que China pude hacer una ataque 51% y duplicar gasto a su voluntad.
> 
> ...



sigues sin enterarte, las maquinitas que estan en china, la electricidad que consumen, un gran porcentaje esta pagado por gente fuera de china, basta con darse de baja y empezar a pagar en otro pool en otro pais en cuestion de minutos. 

Que vayan al lugar fisico a requisar las maquinitas no significa nada, el poder de minado de esos pools caeria inmediatamente


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> si pero no tienes que crear un puente con cada destinatario puedes hacerlo con un nodo que a su vez tenga muchos puentes con diferentes destinatarios. Y para sumas grandes siempre se puede hacer en la capa principal sin prisas



En los diez años que tardarian los Chinos en tener su primer bitcoin, sumamos otros diez entre que se van creando los diferentes puentes que necesitaran para hacer sus transacciones offchain. 20 años para tener una economia basada en BTC, como medio de pago legal. Y solo hablamos de China...

Muy realista todo


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Que vayan al lugar fisico a requisar las maquinitas no significa nada, el poder de minado de esos pools caeria inmediatamente



El protocolo de BTC impide que las vuelvan a enchufar??


----------



## Red Star (12 Jun 2021)

Claro que sí, está obsoleto... Mira hay a día de hoy, aproximadamente, 6.500 criptomonedas que son más "avanzadas". Puedes elegir cualquiera de ellas. Suerte. Ánimo guapísimo.

¿Alguien en la historia se ha enfrentado contra 6.500 competidores o enemigos que tuvieran a su disposición la misma o mejor tecnología y ha salido invicto? ¿Alguien ha desafiado la autoridad de todos los estados del mundo y ha conseguido salir vivo?


----------



## _______ (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El protocolo de BTC impide que las vuelvan a enchufar??




no pero todos los mineros que pertenecen a esos pools empezarian a minar en otras pools y el poder de minado de esos pools en porcentaje caeria muy bajo. Aparte de que si eso ocurre tambien tardaria poco que gestionado por el gobierno funcionase mal, porque crees que las empresas de la COMUNIHTTAH china son dirigidas no como en el comunismo sovietico sino que por empresarios con ciertas directrices del pcc porque de otro modo no funciona


----------



## _______ (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En los diez años que tardarian los Chinos en tener su primer bitcoin, sumamos otros diez entre que se van creando los diferentes puentes que necesitaran para hacer sus transacciones offchain. 20 años para tener una economia basada en BTC, como medio de pago legal. Y solo hablamos de China...
> 
> Muy realista todo



osea que segun tu no se puede empezar hasta que todo chino tenga un bitcoin :q

claro 10 años en crearse canales, los chinos no comen ni hacen actividad economica durante el año, que tardarian 10 años en establecer los canales necesarios para sus transacciones :q


----------



## Polonia Viva (12 Jun 2021)

Seguro que la gente prefiere 1 kg de cocaína a 2 BTC.

 



El bitcoin es código abierto, así que cuando salga una cripto con alguna cosa interesante, Bitcoin lo puede adoptar en su protocolo, como de hecho ya ha pasado.

Menudas intervenciones, colega. Mira que soy el primero que le gusta escuchar opiniones contrarias, pero es que esto no hay por donde cogerlo.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> no pero todos los mineros que pertenecen a esos pools empezarian a minar en otras pools y el poder de minado de esos pools en porcentaje caeria muy bajo. Aparte de que si eso ocurre tambien tardaria poco que gestionado por el gobierno funcionase mal, porque crees que las empresas de la COMUNIHTTAH china son dirigidas no como en el comunismo sovietico sino que por empresarios con ciertas directrices del pcc porque de otro modo no funciona



Aqui lo que importa es a quien pertenecen los equipos y pertenecen a los "mineros" mientras el gobierno Chino tenga a bien.



_______ dijo:


> osea que segun tu no se puede empezar hasta que todo chino tenga un bitcoin :q
> 
> claro 10 años en crearse canales, los chinos no comen ni hacen actividad economica durante el año, que tardarian 10 años en establecer los canales necesarios para sus transacciones :q



Si es imposible la adopcion en China porque no se puede tener la red bloqueada en exclusiva para ello imaginate una adopcion mundial... 

Para una adopcion masiva serian necesario procesar millones de transacciones por segundo para que sea viable su uso como medio de pago mientras va ganando adeptos. La adopcion masiva de Bitcoin es un mito que os habeis creado vosotros mismos, es imposible que ocurra, lo limita su protocolo


----------



## gapema (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aqui lo que importa es a quien pertenecen los equipos y pertenecen a los "mineros" mientras el gobierno Chino tenga a bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fíjate si el protocolo evoluciona y tú estás desfasado, que actualmente se procesan entre 2000 y 3000 transacciones por bloque, mientras tú dices que se hacen 1000, como sucedía hace años. Además , con el taproot el número de transacciones por bloques vuelve a aumentar , así que el btc da otro pasito más . Y mientras tú piensas en suicidarte por haber sido tan retrasado de no haberlo visto venir. Serías millonario si no fuera por tu ego.


----------



## _______ (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aqui lo que importa es a quien pertenecen los equipos y pertenecen a los "mineros" mientras el gobierno Chino tenga a bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ehkee aki lo que importa es a quien pertenecen los mediooh de produccioon TIPICA MENTALIDAD COMUNISTA DEGENERADA. El ingenio el esfuerzo el incentivo del individuo poco importa verdad?? Pero vamos a ver porque crees que las empresas chinas no funcionan como las de la urss? porque las dirigen empresarios, si se adueña el gobierno para hacer lo que ellos digan dejarian de funcionar. Y en cuantro el gobienro incautase esas maquinas mineras las personas que hay ahi y las persornas que tienen comprado ese poder de minado de fuera de china empezarian a minar en otros pools. Asi que no QUIEN ES EL DUEÑO DE LAS COSAS SOLO NO IMPORTA tambien quien hace y mantiene las cosas.

7 transacciones por segundo son 220 millones en un año, sin contar los canales ln que ya estan abiertos en china ni contar los menores de edad ni los ancianos que seguramente no adaptarian 10 años te lo sacas de la manga, aparte que siempre podrian usar el bitcoin como colateral


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> ehkee aki lo que importa es a quien pertenecen los mediooh de produccioon TIPICA MENTALIDAD COMUNISTA DEGENERADA. El ingenio el esfuerzo el incentivo del individuo poco importa verdad?? Pero vamos a ver porque crees que las empresas chinas no funcionan como las de la urss? porque las dirigen empresarios, si se adueña el gobierno para hacer lo que ellos digan dejarian de funcionar. Y en cuantro el gobienro incautase esas maquinas mineras las personas que hay ahi y las persornas que tienen comprado ese poder de minado de fuera de china empezarian a minar en otros pools. Asi que no QUIEN ES EL DUEÑO DE LAS COSAS SOLO NO IMPORTA tambien quien hace y mantiene las cosas.
> 
> 7 transacciones por segundo son 220 millones en un año, sin contar los canales ln que ya estan abiertos en china ni contar los menores de edad ni los ancianos que seguramente no adaptarian 10 años te lo sacas de la manga, aparte que siempre podrian usar el bitcoin como colateral



Oiga, yo no estoy diciendo que me parezca bien que China confiscase los equipos para minar bitcoin de sus legitimos dueños.

Digo que es una posibilidad que echa para atras a cualquier nacion que se plantee seriamente adoptar bitcoin.



gapema dijo:


> Fíjate si el protocolo evoluciona y tú estás desfasado, que actualmente se procesan entre 2000 y 3000 transacciones por bloque, mientras tú dices que se hacen 1000, como sucedía hace años. Además , con el taproot el número de transacciones por bloques vuelve a aumentar , así que el btc da otro pasito más . Y mientras tú piensas en suicidarte por haber sido tan retrasado de no haberlo visto venir. Serías millonario si no fuera por tu ego.



Venga, redondeamos a 5000 transacciones por bloque, 720.000 al dia. SOLO son cinco años para que cada chino tenga su primer satoshi.

Los cambios de sistema monetario son rapidos, el ultimo de un dia para otro. El cambio de sistema monetario tiene que realizarse con un medio de pago o más medios de pago que permitan una adopcion masiva.

Mi ego no necesita ser millonario ni pienso en suicidarme. El hilo trata de Bitcoin, no de mi, centrese en el tema por favor. Le recuerdo que es sobre la adopcion estatal de bitcoin, de eso esto hablando


----------



## Red Star (12 Jun 2021)

Ojo a esto: Western Companies "Shocked" After China Rushes Through Anti-Sanctions Law | ZeroHedge






*Tema mítico* : - CHINA se pone seria y asesta un duro golpe a los EEUU y la UE: Contraataque feroz y sanciones económicas


https://www.zerohedge.com/economics/western-companies-shocked-after-china-rushes-through-anti-sanctions-law Las empresas occidentales, "escandalizadas" tras la aprobación precipitada de la ley antisanciones por parte de China. There should be little doubt that the timing is intentional: China...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2021)

Vengo de fiesta de un cabaret donde unas chicas muy guapas salieron a escena a bailar el can can, he jugado al faro en una mesa con un crupier de mostacho generoso y me dieron de beber para atontarme un whysky bien cargado de metanol.

Cuando el dolor de cabeza me dijo basta y el metanol empezaba a formolar mis órganos internos acudí con urgencia a la barbería del pueblo para que el dentista atendiese mis problemas de salud, cosa que hizo con un mejunje de infusión de plantas desconocidas y extrayéndome dos muelas. Con los bolsillos vacíos por las sucesivas partidas de faro que había jugado intoxicado sólo pude negociar con el dentista el pago de sus servicios entregándole la silla de mi caballo y unas pieles de marta.

Sin la posibilidad de montar de vuelta a casa hube de esperar hasta el amanecer para tomar la primera diligencia que salía del pueblo y conseguí llegar sano y salvo a casa. He desayunado una porción generosa de bacon seco, me he pegado un buen baño en la tina que heredé de mi abuelo y que construyó con sus propias manos con madera reutilizada de los viejos barriles que le quedaban de cuando en su juventud destilaba whisky en las montañas, encendí los candiles de comedor y me he dispuesto a entrar en el hilo del patrón horo de burbuja.info a través de mi imponente telégrafo último modelo.

Spielzeug, estoy plenamente de acuerdo contigo, vamos a volver al patrón horo. No me cabe ninguna duda de que el horo es el presente y el futuro inmediato.

Y ahora os dejo una gráfica que a Spielzeug le encanta y me marcho, que no paro de oir ruídos en el granero y creo que se me han vuelto a colar los tejones dentro.


----------



## Red Star (12 Jun 2021)

Bienvenidos a la era de pagar un café con Bitcoin. Bueno, un café, un chicle, una alcayata o un sello de correos:


----------



## orbeo (12 Jun 2021)

Siguen habiendo un huevo de paraísos fiscales. Es más, hasta van a volver a meter en la lista a Andorra.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (12 Jun 2021)

Una pregunta igual estúpida para los expertos pero que me suscita mucha curiosidad por las consecuencias a todos los niveles que podría tener.

¿Veis posible que en un futuro más o menos lejano, casi todo el mundo tuviese una estación de minado en casa con un rendimiento equivalente más o menos a una simple renta mínima? Que ya sé que lo rentable es especular, pero eso está fuera del alcance de muchos y no es lo que me provoca curiosidad.


----------



## kynes (12 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bienvenidos a la era de pagar un café con Bitcoin. Bueno, un café, un chicle, una alcayata o un sello de correos:









La LN parece que ha mejorado y seguirá haciéndolo pero tened en cuenta que al usarla pasamos a un sistema centralizado, menos seguro , los gobiernos podrán rastrear transacciones más fácilmente. 

Si las transacciones son más rápidas y con menor coste en esa Network es porque en realidad no sé transfieren BTC, sino que se establecen contratos.

Dicho esto, pienso que ni Bitcoin ni ningún blockchain nos hace libres mientras requiera una Network centralizada para funcionar.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vengo de fiesta de un cabaret donde unas chicas muy guapas salieron a escena a bailar el can can, he jugado al faro en una mesa con un crupier de mostacho generoso y me dieron de beber para atontarme un whysky bien cargado de metanol.
> 
> Cuando el dolor de cabeza me dijo basta y el metanol empezaba a formolar mis órganos internos acudí con urgencia a la barbería del pueblo para que el dentista atendiese mis problemas de salud, cosa que hizo con un mejunje de infusión de plantas desconocidas y extrayéndome dos muelas. Con los bolsillos vacíos por las sucesivas partidas de faro que había jugado intoxicado sólo pude negociar con el dentista el pago de sus servicios entregándole la silla de mi caballo y unas pieles de marta.
> 
> ...



Crees que el ministerio de transporte Chino se dedica a criar caballos para las diligencias? No, hace trenes de alta velocidad

Crees que el ministerio ruso de defensa se dedica a forjar espadas? No, hace misiles balisticos hipersonicos

Pero ambos coinciden en desplazar el dolar con una reliquia barbara cosa del pasado, porque? Son tan tontos y anticuados?

Mira el organigrama de poder Chino:



La China Gold Association es la encargada de decidir la composicion del banco central y de la elaboracion de los planes quiquenales junto con el gobierno. Porque?
El fondo estatal ruso, dijo que dejaba el dolar y que iba a incluir un 20% de oro, no de bitcoin. Porque?

La reserva de la valor sigue siendo la misma, en el terreno monetario la innovacion se produce en los medios de pago. Rusia y China acumulan oro mientras desarrollan nuevos medios de pago con los que sustituir al dolar. No acumulan Bitcoin, acumulan oro.

Se desarrollan medios de pago capaces de gestionar millones de pagos por segundo de manera inmediata para poder ser utilizados en transacciones cotidianas dentro y fuera de sus fronteras. Sistemas de pago que permitan tanto microtransacciones como grandes cantidades incluso sin conexion a internet. Pero la reserva de valor sigue siendo el oro.

Te dejo la misma grafica en escala linear:



Ese precio esta descontando una adopcion masiva que es matematicamente imposible que se produzca por la limitada cantidad de transacciones que permite el protocolo de Bitcoin. Tambien descuenta que los diferentes estados seguiran los pasos de el Salvador aunque eso no vaya a ocurrir por la concentracion de la mineria en un pais que tiene por tanto el potencial para controlar la cadena de bloques con su potencia de calculo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2021)

Toma Spielzeug, yo te dejo aquí también unas imágenes de lo que les gusta hacer también a los chinos con tus cilindritos brillantes













Ahora enséñame tú la imagen o envíame un link a la cadena de bloques con algún bitcoin falsificado, por favor


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2021)

Por cierto, te quejas de que la capa 0 de Bitcoin ofrece "pocas transacciones por minuto". Habría que ver cuántas transacciones por minuto ofrece el horo para comprar por internet o para enviarlo al extranjero.

Ah, y no te olvides de calcular también los costes, tanto en tiempo como en dinero, de verificar hasta el último miligramo de horo de todas y cada una de las transacciones con un 99'999999% de certidumbre en la autenticidad que tenemos nosotros en cualquiera de cada una de esas "escasas" transacciones que dices que tiene nuestra red.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Toma Spielzeug, yo te dejo aquí también unas imágenes de lo que les gusta hacer también a los chinos con tus cilindritos brillantes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agradeceria que respondas a las preguntas que hago antes de formular las tuyas, gracias.

Se pueden crear un lingotes con otros metales para que parezcan oro y algún incauto puede picar si no tiene medios para ver la diferencia.

Se pueden crear otras criptos con otras blockchains para que parezcan bitcoin y algún incauto puede picar su no ve la diferencia.









How Many Cryptocurrencies Are There In 2021? - E-Crypto News


The number of cryptocurrencies varies with every passing day with some exiting while others join the ever-growing and ever-changing market.




e-cryptonews.com





La diferencia es que todo el mundo sabe cual es el metal bueno y cual el fake aunque te la puedan colar. Con las criptos no, ni siquiera podeis poneros de acuerdo entre vosotros como paraque haya un acuerdo entre naciones para adoptar una cripto como referencia mundial como sugiere el titulo del hilo. Otra diferencia es que el numero de metales que pueden parecer oro es finito, el de criptos que pueden parecer bitcoin es potencialmente infinito.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por cierto, te quejas de que la capa 0 de Bitcoin ofrece "pocas transacciones por minuto". Habría que ver cuántas transacciones por minuto ofrece el horo para comprar por internet o para enviarlo al extranjero.
> 
> Ah, y no te olvides de calcular también los costes, tanto en tiempo como en dinero, de verificar hasta el último miligramo de horo de todas y cada una de las transacciones con un 99'999999% de certidumbre en la autenticidad que tenemos nosotros en cualquiera de cada una de esas "escasas" transacciones que dices que tiene nuestra red.



EL oro no tiene un protocolo que limite el numero de transacciones que se pueden procesar y no requiere de validadores externos que pueden tener suficiente potencia de calculo como para decidir que transacciones se validan y cuales no.

La supuestas ventajas que enumeras, las ofrece casi cualquier medio de pago digital de los que se usan en la actualidad o cualquier otra cripto, no son cosas exclusivas de Bitcoin que puedan justificar su precio al ser el unico que las ofrece


----------



## _______ (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Agradeceria que respondas a las preguntas que hago antes de formular las tuyas, gracias.
> 
> Se pueden crear un lingotes con otros metales para que parezcan oro y algún incauto puede picar si no tiene medios para ver la diferencia.
> 
> ...



Esa es tu forma de mal entenderlo. Una vez tengo una transacción BTC todo lo que entre o salga de esa wallet será BTC por cojones* mientras que con el oro no es asi*


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2021)

Por ahora, Japón y El Salvador han coincidido en declarar como dinero legal la misma criptomoneda. ¿Qué casualidad, eh?

Y te recuerdo que, cada diez minutos como promedio y de forma casi unánime, todos los participantes de la red decidimos qué es un bitcoin, qué no lo es y en qué direcciones están guardados. No sé dónde ves ahí la dificultad de saber distinguir qué es un bitcoin cuando toda la red te lo está diciendo de forma unánime, cada diez minutos y con niveles de certidumbre astronómicos.


----------



## MIP (12 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> La LN parece que ha mejorado y seguirá haciéndolo pero tened en cuenta que al usarla pasamos a un sistema centralizado, menos seguro , los gobiernos podrán rastrear transacciones más fácilmente.



Menos seguro puede ser. Pero ni es centralizado ni se pueden rastrear transacciones fácilmente.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por ahora, Japón y El Salvador han coincidido en declarar como dinero legal la misma criptomoneda. ¿Qué casualidad, eh?











Crypto Regulations in Japan


Japan cryptocurrency regulations are progressive, being the world’s biggest market for Bitcoin. Learn more about cryptocurrency in Japan.




complyadvantage.com





_Japan currently has the world’s most progressive regulatory climate for cryptocurrencies and recognizes Bitcoin *and other digital currencies as legal property *under the Payment Services Act (PSA). ollowing those regulations, crypto exchanges in Japan are required to be registered and comply with traditional AML/CFT obligations. Japan is the world’s biggest market for Bitcoin and, in December 2017, the National Tax Agency ruled that gains on cryptocurrencies should be categorized as ‘miscellaneous income’ and investors taxed accordingly._

Japon reconoce que eres propietario legal de las criptos en general no solo bitcoin, (para cargar impuestos) igual que aqui. No es moneda de curso legal que esten obligadas las tiendas aceptar en los intercambios y son gravadas con impuestos a su venta. Otra cosa es el Salvador que al declararlo como divisa oficial no tenga impuestos asociados su venta.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y te recuerdo que, *cada diez minutos como promedio *y de forma casi unánime, todos los participantes de la red decidimos qué es un bitcoin, qué no lo es y en qué direcciones están guardados. No sé dónde ves ahí la dificultad de saber distinguir qué es un bitcoin cuando toda la red te lo está diciendo de forma unánime, cada diez minutos y con niveles de certidumbre astronómicos.



Un medio de pago eficiente es inmediato y permite millones de transaccciones por segundo. Validaciones cada diez minutos hacen inviable su uso en multitud de operaciones que requieren inmediatez. SI tienes que esperar 10 minutos para ver un video de youtube, te vas a otra plataforma mas rapida.


----------



## _______ (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Crypto Regulations in Japan
> 
> 
> Japan cryptocurrency regulations are progressive, being the world’s biggest market for Bitcoin. Learn more about cryptocurrency in Japan.
> ...



Desde luego que el oro es mucho peor a, ese respecto. Infinitamente más lento


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Un medio de pago eficiente es inmediato y permite millones de transaccciones por segundo. Validaciones cada diez minutos hacen inviable su uso en multitud de operaciones que requieren inmediatez. SI tienes que esperar 10 minutos para ver un video de youtube, te vas a otra plataforma mas rapida.



Ya existían antes de 2009 esos medios de pago digitales y relativamente rápidos. Lo que no existían eran medios de pago digitales globales (visa y mastercard no dan servicio a 1/3 de los países del planeta), ni seguros, ni descentralizados, ni irreversibles, ni incensurables, ni que eliminasen por completo las barreras de entrada (Bitcoin puede ser utilizado incluso por software autónomo).

Eso sí que es un "medio de pago eficiente". Tan eficiente que incluso elimina por completo la dependencia de intermediarios humanos. Dime tú si eso no es eficiencia máxima.

Pero nada, discutíamos sobre todo esto en 2013 cuando Bitcoin estaba a 100$ y lo usábamos cuatro frikis , discutíamos exactamente de lo mismo en 2017 cuando Bitcoin estaba a 10.000$ y empezaban a hacerse ecos los grandes medios de comunicación, y discutimos también sobre lo mismo en 2021 cuando Bitcoin está en 35.000$ y ya hay directamente países declarándolo moneda de curso legal.

Espero que sigas viniendo por aquí en 2025 y nos seguimos echando unas risas desde el yate.


----------



## MIP (12 Jun 2021)

Había una shitcoin llamada SanchezCoin (no es broma) que era fork de PivX creo. No se que sería de ella.

Así que hasta eso ya está pillado.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pero nada, discutíamos sobre todo esto en 2013 cuando Bitcoin estaba a 100$ y lo usábamos cuatro frikis , discutíamos exactamente de lo mismo en 2017 cuando Bitcoin estaba a 10.000$ y empezaban a hacerse ecos los grandes medios de comunicación, y discutimos también sobre lo mismo en 2021 cuando Bitcoin está en 35.000$ y ya hay directamente países declarándolo moneda de curso legal.



En 2013 asegurabas que el efecto red haría imposible la proliferación de criptos. La realidad es que las otras criptos van ganando terreno al Bitcoin:




En 2017 la promoción en los medios de comunicación fomentando que la gente lo compre ha sido descarada. La misma prensa que ha ignorado que China y Rusia acumulan oro para sustituir al dólar como referencia mundial, habla de Bitcoin con "la alternativa monetaria temida por los bancos centrales".

Ya te pregunté en este hilo que porqué la prensa habla de la adopción de Bitcoin en El Salvador como un hito histórico mientras ignora la estrategia de China y de Rusia respecto al oro. Sigo esperando respuesta, por eso estoy en este hilo:






Todas las potencias tienen una estrategia respecto al oro (y respecto a los miles de pretendientes a "oro 2.0") Sabes cual es?


Todas las potencias tienen una estrategia respecto al oro por ser la base del sistema monetario. Todas, sin excepción. Has visto en la "prensa libre" (publica o privada) que tanto Rusia como China se deshacen del dólar para sustituirlo por oro? No ha aparecido porque ha sido ignorado...




www.burbuja.info





En 2025, creo que tendremos ya otro sistema monetario. Si finalmente se basa en Bitcoin y China decide utilizar su potencia de calculo para que sus ciudadanos lo adopten, en 2025 todavía quedarán varios cientos de millones de Chinos esperando para pasarse al "dinero del futuro". 

No os preocupéis que eso no va a ocurrir, sólo es posible lo que es implementable de forma realista y Bitcoin no lo es. China no va a adoptar BTC pese a ser la mayor potencia de "minería", y el resto, siendo China quién tiene potencial para controlar la blockchain, no van a estar interesados por el riesgo que tiene dicha situación.

Bueno, nos vemos en 2025, entonces. Reza para que aguante hasta entonces el sistema monetario basado en el dólar y no sea sustituido por el oro como pretenden China y Rusia.


----------



## digipl (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En 2017 la promoción en los medios de comunicación fomentando que la gente lo compre ha sido descarada. La misma prensa que ha ignorado que China y Rusia acumulan oro para sustituir al dólar como referencia mundial, habla de Bitcoin con "la alternativa monetaria temida por los bancos centrales".
> 
> Ya te pregunté en este hilo que porqué la prensa habla de la adopción de Bitcoin en El Salvador como un hito histórico mientras ignora la estrategia de China y de Rusia respecto al oro. Sigo esperando respuesta, por eso estoy en este hilo:
> 
> ...



¿Que coño tiene que ver que china y rusia adopten su sistema monetario al bitcoin o no con que este se convierta, que ya lo es, en una figura importante del sistema financiero mundial?

Tu maximalismo te acaba matando y te ha impedido participar en la mayor oportunidad de tu vida.


----------



## MIP (12 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Cuan dificil o improbable crees que es? No ya vender y comprar durante el ciclo, sino vender alrededor del ATH de este ciclo, la mayoria de la gente estima que esto pueda ser al rededor de septiembre octubre, mas o menos mismos dias que el ciclo de 2017 desde que se alcanzó el ath anterior



Para empezar estamos suponiendo que se va a repetir un ciclo tipo 2017. Puede que sea mucho suponer o puede que no. 

Lo segundo, si finalmente sucede, va a ser complicado cazar el maximo. Una estrategia es plantearse cuanto piensas soltar (por ej el 10% de los BTC). Pongamos que ese 10% es 1BTC para ilustrar. 

De ahí te fijas objetivos para vender. 
0,25 btc a 100k
0,25 btc a 200k
0,25 btc a 300k
0,25 btc a 400k

Si sube a 1M pues sigues teniendo el 90% de los BTC y $250k, que tampoco es un drama. 

Si la subida se para por ej en 210k, has vendido 0,5btc por un total de $75k. Si después de ese ATH bajamos de nuevo al entorno de 60k, con eso puedes re comprar 1,25btc que no está nada mal. 

La estrategia se puede adaptar a otros niveles y porcentajes, es solo un ejemplo de cómo hacer un plan y atenerse a el. 

También un buen plan puede ser hodlear, hay muchas formas de enfocar el tema.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

Según la necesidad de certidumbre que necesites... Con tus propios sentidos (vista, oído y tacto) alcanzas un grado de certidumbre bastante alto, gratis y sin protocolos que no garantizan que la transacción vaya a ser validada. Con medios suficientes alcanzas un grado de certidumbre más alto que no todas las transacciones requieren.

Los metales preciosos no requieren de un tercero que valide las transacciones. 
Si hubiese un corralito en España y tenemos que usar Bitcoin como medio de pago, podríamos hacer con las transacciones actuales de la blockchain unas 500.000 al día. Con la red dedicada en exclusiva a España, tardaríamos casi diez días en tener todos unos satoshis con los que comprar. Y luego podríamos hacer una sola transacción cada diez días con todos los habitantes que hay.

En serio, haced números. La supuesta adopción masiva que justifica las expectativas que tenéis sobre su futuro precio es una utopía. Si ocurriese, la red colapsaría y Bitcoin moriría de éxito.

Ante un cambio de sistema monetario, triunfará aquella opción que sea implementable de forma realista en un corto periodo de tiempo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2021)

Coinmarketcap.com es una patraña, macho. Fijarse en ess página para argumentar algo es absurdo.

¿Por qué cojones dices que Bitcoin pierde market cap cuando allí tienen en cuenta como competidoras el tether, ripple, binance coin, etc. que no son ni siquiera criptomonedas?

Ya para eso que incluyan también el yuan digital, el Petro, el dinero del WOW, los créditos del EVE Online, el dinero del Second Life y que declaren oficialmente ya la dominancia del Bitcoin en el 1%.

Qué gilipollada de página, por favor.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si hubiese un corralito en España y tenemos que usar Bitcoin como medio de pago, podríamos hacer con las transacciones actuales de la blockchain unas 500.000 al día. Con la red dedicada en exclusiva a España, tardaríamos casi diez días en tener todos unos satoshis con los que comprar. Y luego podríamos hacer una sola transacción cada diez días con todos los habitantes que hay.
> 
> En serio, haced números.



Los únicos números que me hacen falta para hundiros a los golbbugs en el caso de que hubiera un corralito en España es que a cualquier bitcoinero le sobraría y le bastaría con "colar" en la red Bitcoin una única transacción cuando ya hubiese atravesado el arco de seguridad del aeropuerto, desde la comodidad del asiento de primera clase mientras viajamos a algún lugar libre y seguro, mientras escuchamos los pitidos de los arcos de seguridad de los goldbugs, los quejidos cuando exploran vuestras cavidades corporales y los lamentos de las expropiaciones cuando os incautan los cilindritos amarillos.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jun 2021)

Propuestas naming:

Sociatacoin
Hambreypiojoscoin
monedamonedomonedecoin


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Jun 2021)

El tema de la escalabilidad se ha debatido ya muchas veces, pero se ve que el tipo vuelve siempre con lo mismo cada X tiempo.

Es un error pensar que los 8.000 millones de almas que hay en el mundo van a querer entrar todos de golpe en la red Bitcoin. Para empezar has de quitar a los menores de 10-12 años, ya que son sus padres los que les pagan todo a esas edades. Luego están todos los boomers de 50, 60, 70, 80 y 90 años que no quieren saber nada de Bitcoin ni así se los regales. Solo con eso ya reducimos mucho la cantidad de potenciales participantes. De los que quedan, hay todavía una gran parte que ve todo esto con muchos recelos y suspicacias (timo ponzi, esquema piramidal, estafa, a mí dame euros y déjate de tonterías, etc), es decir esa gente en un principio tampoco va a entrar a la red al menos en el corto plazo. Y luego están casos especiales de gente que querrá entrar pero no podrá por X motivos (no tener smartphone, población reclusa, etc). Como vemos la cosa se ha reducido bastante respecto a los 8.000 millones iniciales. Siendo así las cosas creo que sí será posible una adopción escalonada y gradual para abrirse un canal y empezar a usar la LN, y si esto tarda 50 o 100 años pues que así sea.


----------



## Al-paquia (12 Jun 2021)

Claro que pueden prohibir el bitcoin, como pudieron prohibirle a la gente salir de casa por un resfriado, no dejaría de existir, obviamente. Pero prohibir un avance civilizatorio, no se quien quiere ser el guapo que haga ese ridículo.

La peña puede ser tonta pero no gilipollas, por mucho que quisieran enmierdar la imagen de bitcoin, cualquiera se dará cuenta de que al lado del bitcoin cualquier shitcoin gov parece un sucio gitano.

Hace años Nico nos decía que el bitcoin no valía para nada, que era la blockchain como concpeto lo interesante. La realidad es que conforme el bitcoin ha ido creciendo ha ido adquiriendo valor, es algo intrínseco al proof of work y bastante sencillo de entender, y lo ha hecho de forma orgánica o con la suficiente apariencia de organicidad como para que sirva de mito fundacional. No hay shitcoin que pueda con la legitimidad de bitcoin y el que vaya en contra de este consenso quedará en los anales de la historia como un burdo delincuente.


----------



## kynes (12 Jun 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Menos seguro puede ser. Pero ni es centralizado ni se pueden rastrear transacciones fácilmente.



Supongo que te refieres a que la LN no es totalmente centralizada hoy pero tengo entendido que cada vez está más centralizada. Hace tiempo lei algo de que un sistema totalmente distribuido con LN directamente no es posible, siempre tiene que haber hubs y la tendencia sería la reducción del número de hubs.

Hay compañias que están construyendo sus plataformas y wallet Bitcoin sobre XRP Ledger en lugar de Lightning Network, y estos son sus argumentos de venta:



"Ever wonder why we choose to build our platform on the #XRPLedger as opposed to #LightningNetwork? Here's three reasons why!

⚡ In order to get a payment, Lightning Network requires both parties to be online, whereas the XRP Ledger doesn't need you to be present to receive

Lightning Network has MANY constrains on the amount of funds you can send, but XRP supports all types of transactions

Still in its experimental phase, Lightning Network is not battle tested whereas over 62 Million settled transactions have trusted XRP Ledger

The truth is, the capabilities and trustworthiness of the XRP Ledger puts it well above the status of Lightning Network."


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los metales preciosos no requieren de un tercero que valide las transacciones.



Todo el mundo sabe que cualquier goldbug guarda en el armario de la ropa de invierno una balanza analítica de precisión a la décima de miligramo, reactivos químicos para analizar la pureza del metal y un espectrógrafo de rayos X que se necesitarían para tener el mismo grado de certidumbre que tenemos nosotros. Toooodos los goldbugs tienen esos materiales en su sótano, los conocimientos para usarlos correctamente y el tiempo suficiente de ponerse a verificar todas y cada una de las unidades monetarias que intervienen en una transacción mientras tienes delante de ti a un tío que no conoces de nada viendo cómo muerdes, limas, rayas y sumerges en ácido sus cilindritos brillantes. Claro que sí. ¿Sabes cuál es el equivalente de eso en el mundillo Bitcoin? Esperar diez minutos en una cafetería mientras te terminas el café con leche y charláis amigablemente sobre quién demonios podría ser Satoshi Nakamoto


----------



## CBDC (12 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Coinmarketcap.com es una patraña, macho. Fijarse en ess página para argumentar algo es absurdo.
> 
> ¿Por qué cojones dices que Bitcoin pierde market cap cuando allí tienen en cuenta como competidoras el tether, ripple, binance coin, etc. que no son ni siquiera criptomonedas?
> 
> ...



No solo eso, también compite contra sí mismo, como ejemplo Wrapped Bitcoin.
Creo que ninguna altcoin ha alcanzado su ATH de 2017 respecto Bitcoin.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

digipl dijo:


> ¿Que coño tiene que ver que china y rusia adopten su sistema monetario al bitcoin o no con que este se convierta, que ya lo es, en una figura importante del sistema financiero mundial?



Se ha convertido en una figura importante bajo supuestos falsos:

-Va a ser adoptado de forma masiva (haciendo números se ve que es imposible con su capacidad para validar transacciones)

-Los bancos centrales temen al Bitcoin. Si fuera cierto, no saldría en la prensa calificado como hecho de relevancia histórica la adopción de Bitcoin en el Salvador. Lo que si que ocultan son las intenciones de China y Rusia respecto al oro. 

-Bitcoin es mainstream porque así lo han querido los medios de masas que lo han promocionado y lo han permitido las autoridades monetarias hasta el momento. El oro no es mainstream, no hay más que ver este 

-No hay alternativas que ofrecen un producto de similares características a Bitcoin. Las criptos forman parte de un conjunto potencialmente infinito mientras que los elementos de la tabla periódica con características monetarias se limitan al oro y la plata.




digipl dijo:


> Tu maximalismo te acaba matando y te ha impedido participar en la mayor oportunidad de tu vida.



El precio del oro se va a tener que redefinir según vaya desplazando al dólar como colateral de las transacciones internacionales. Todos los intentos para deprimir su precio han fracasado y está vez no va a ser diferente.

En un mundo donde los bancos centrales occidentales han hinchado todo tipo de burbujas hasta límites grotescos mientras intentan deprimir por todos los medios el precio del oro, dónde está la oportunidad de tú vida?


----------



## Digamelon (12 Jun 2021)

¿Soy el único que entiende que BTC y metales son COMPLEMENTARIOS?


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que cualquier goldbug guarda en el armario de la ropa de invierno una balanza analítica de precisión a la décima de miligramo, reactivos químicos para analizar la pureza del metal y un espectrógrafo de rayos X que se necesitarían para tener el mismo grado de certidumbre que tenemos nosotros. Toooodos los goldbugs tienen esos materiales en su sótano, los conocimientos para usarlos correctamente y el tiempo suficiente de ponerse a verificar todas y cada una de las unidades monetarias que intervienen en una transacción mientras tienes delante de ti a un tío que no conoces de nada viendo cómo muerdes, limas, rayas y sumerges en ácido sus cilindritos brillantes. Claro que sí. ¿Sabes cuál es el equivalente de eso en el mundillo Bitcoin? Esperar diez minutos en una cafetería mientras te terminas el café con leche y charláis amigablemente sobre quién demonios podría ser Satoshi Nakamoto



Ya te he explicado que el ministerio de defensa ruso no se dedica a hacer hachas de sílex, ni el ministerio de transporte de comunicaciones a la cría de palomas mensajeras si no que desarrolla redes 5g.

Los medios de pago actuales que están desarrollando permiten pagos instantáneos desde el móvil aunque no haya conexión a internet con la intención de que sea utilizado también fuera de China. Eso es lo que desarrolla el banco central no tablas de arcilla o papiros.

La gente no suele tener diez minutos para hablar del señor Nakamoto cada vez que hagan una transacción... eso sí que es volver a la edad media en un mundo que requiere inmediatez para todo. Y si hubiera adopción masiva no serían diez minutos


----------



## Digamelon (12 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que cualquier goldbug guarda en el armario de la ropa de invierno una balanza analítica de precisión a la décima de miligramo, reactivos químicos para analizar la pureza del metal y un espectrógrafo de rayos X que se necesitarían para tener el mismo grado de certidumbre que tenemos nosotros. Toooodos los goldbugs tienen esos materiales en su sótano, los conocimientos para usarlos correctamente y el tiempo suficiente de ponerse a verificar todas y cada una de las unidades monetarias que intervienen en una transacción mientras tienes delante de ti a un tío que no conoces de nada viendo cómo muerdes, limas, rayas y sumerges en ácido sus cilindritos brillantes. Claro que sí. ¿Sabes cuál es el equivalente de eso en el mundillo Bitcoin? Esperar diez minutos en una cafetería mientras te terminas el café con leche y charláis amigablemente sobre quién demonios podría ser Satoshi Nakamoto



Si hablamos de monedas de oro o plata, basta una aplicación en el teléfono para verificar la moneda.


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Jun 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que entiende que BTC y metales son COMPLEMENTARIOS?



No, yo también lo entiendo, y la inversión en acciones y real estate también son muy útiles.

Como también entiendo que los rojos son todos unos hijos de puta


----------



## Digamelon (12 Jun 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> No, yo también lo entiendo, y la inversión en acciones y real estate también son muy útiles.
> 
> Como también entiendo que los rojos son todos unos hijos de puta


----------



## Edu.R (12 Jun 2021)

Estoy convencido de que, si hubiese adopción masiva, al final el BTC se iría adaptando. Como todo.

Vamos, es que se puede hacer un hard fork, que ya lo han intentado (Hola Cash). Que el BTC original de 2009 va a ser: Pues alomejor no. Pero que las criptomonedas han venido para quedarse, no tengo ninguna duda.


----------



## digipl (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Se ha convertido en una figura importante bajo supuestos falsos



Indiferente. El hecho es que lo es.



Spielzeug dijo:


> ¿dónde está la oportunidad de tú vida?



Que alguien que entró dando la matraca cuando el bitcoin estaba a dos cifras se haga esta pregunta es difícil de definir. 

Eres alguien que lleva dándose cabezazos contra la pared ocho años y sigue insistiendo. En estos momentos ya resulta hasta enternecedor. 

Debieras cambiar la foto de tu avatar a esto....


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Soy el único que entiende que BTC y metales son COMPLEMENTARIOS?



Nada en contra de las criptos si se entiende que e estáen un mercado que se basa en premisas falsas como una supuesta adopción masiva que es imposible.

El que se haga rico por el camino, estupendo por el. Quién aproveche las falsas expectativas de las criptos para aumentar sus posiciones en metales y cubrirse así del riesgo creo que hace buen negocio si maneja bien los tiempos.


Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El tema de la escalabilidad se ha debatido ya muchas veces, pero se ve que el tipo vuelve siempre con lo mismo cada X tiempo.
> 
> Es un error pensar que los 8.000 millones de almas que hay en el mundo van a querer entrar todos de golpe en la red Bitcoin. Para empezar has de quitar a los menores de 10-12 años, ya que son sus padres los que les pagan todo a esas edades. Luego están todos los boomers de 50, 60, 70, 80 y 90 años que no quieren saber nada de Bitcoin ni así se los regales. Solo con eso ya reducimos mucho la cantidad de potenciales participantes. De los que quedan, hay todavía una gran parte que ve todo esto con muchos recelos y suspicacias (timo ponzi, esquema piramidal, estafa, a mí dame euros y déjate de tonterías, etc), es decir esa gente en un principio tampoco va a entrar a la red al menos en el corto plazo. Y luego están casos especiales de gente que querrá entrar pero no podrá por X motivos (no tener smartphone, población reclusa, etc). Como vemos la cosa se ha reducido bastante respecto a los 8.000 millones iniciales. Siendo así las cosas creo que sí será posible una adopción escalonada y gradual para abrirse un canal y empezar a usar la LN, y si esto tarda 50 o 100 años pues que así sea.



El hilo va de la adopción estatal. 

Ser un medio de pago reconocido por el Estado implica que tiene que ser aceptado por todos los comercios y la gente lo necesitaría para hacer sus compras. En un país de muchos habitantes eso es inviable con las transacciones que puede procesar BTC.

La escalabilidad y la inmediatez son imprescindibles para que sea viable como medio de pago capaz de gestionar los millones de transacciones diarias que se producen en la economía de un país. Ni siquiera sería posible que todos los habitantes de El Salvador lo usasen de forma cotidiana.


----------



## _______ (12 Jun 2021)

Uno de los PRINCIPALES MAXIMALISTAS DE BITCOIN (MAX KEISER) hablando de posible DUOPOLIO BITCOIN/MONERO si bitcoin no solucioona en problema de fungibilidad a nivel de protocolo:



monero es lo que los que tienen bitocin creen que tienen


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Si hablamos de monedas de oro o plata, basta una aplicación en el teléfono para verificar la moneda.



Sí, vamos, que lo que en principio vendéis como "no dependiente de confiar en terceros" termina siendo dependiente de lo que te diga el Google Play. Claro que sí. Y además con el mismo grado de certidumbre que te da Bitcoin, la comodidad, verificando desde la primera hasta la última unidad monetaria interviniente en la transacción, igual de rápidamente, etc.

Y luego cuando queráis hablamos de la verdadera fungibilidad que tienen las monedas de horo. Cuando queráis hablamos de cuando quedas cara a cara con un tío que no conoces de nada y te da un montoncito de monedas de horo en el que algunas están abolladas, o tienen rallajos de piedras de toque o tienen manchas. Que no sé por qué cojones pueden tener manchas las monedas de horo, pero yo las he visto. He sido cocinero antes que fraile.

Ale, ponte a discutir con ese tío que sus monedas no tienen el mismo valor unas que otras.

Bitcoin es incluso más fungible que el horo.


----------



## nandin83 (12 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a que la LN no es totalmente centralizada hoy pero tengo entendido que cada vez está más centralizada. Hace tiempo lei algo de que un sistema totalmente distribuido con LN directamente no es posible, siempre tiene que haber hubs y la tendencia sería la reducción del número de hubs.
> 
> Hay compañias que están construyendo sus plataformas y wallet Bitcoin sobre XRP Ledger en lugar de Lightning Network, y estos son sus argumentos de venta:
> 
> ...



XRP es una estafa.

Escasez controlada, ese concepto que tanto gusta a nuestras amadas élites y que XRP copia punto por punto.


----------



## Digamelon (12 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sí, vamos, que lo que en principio vendéis como "no dependiente de confiar en terceros" termina siendo dependiente de lo que te diga el Google Play. Claro que sí. Y además con el mismo grado de certidumbre que te da Bitcoin, la comodidad, verificando desde la primera hasta la última unidad monetaria interviniente en la transacción, igual de rápidamente, etc.
> 
> Y luego cuando queráis hablamos de la verdadera fungibilidad que tienen las monedas de horo. Cuando queráis hablamos de cuando quedas cara a cara con un tío que no conoces de nada y te da un montoncito de monedas de horo en el que algunas están abolladas, o tienen rallajos de piedras de toque o tienen manchas. Que no sé por qué cojones pueden tener manchas las monedas de horo, pero yo las he visto. He sido cocinero antes que fraile.
> 
> ...



Actualmente es fácil y rápido verificar las monedas de oro, es un hecho.

Oro y criptos son complementarios, no veo por qué escuece tanto esta afirmación.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Nada en contra de las criptos si se entiende que e estáen un mercado que se basa en premisas falsas como una supuesta adopción masiva que es imposible.
> 
> El que se haga rico por el camino, estupendo por el. Quién aproveche las falsas expectativas de las criptos para aumentar sus posiciones en metales y cubrirse así del riesgo creo que hace buen negocio si maneja bien los tiempos.
> 
> ...



Eres don erre que erre, madre mía qué tipo más subnormal. Olvídate de la blockchain, las compras del día a día de la gente se van a hacer por la LN, que permite la escalabilidad e inmediatez necesaria para todo eso que dices. Parece que te has quedado estancado en la narrativa de 2012 y no sales de ahí.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Actualmente es fácil y rápido verificar las monedas de oro, es un hecho.



No es cierto. Ni es fácil, ni es rápido y, lo más importante, no es seguro. Para verificar cada unidad monetaria la otra persona tiene que manipularla y eso ya supone un riesgo notable de que te pegue el cambiazo, por ponerte un ejemplo. Ese riesgo no existe en Bitcoin.

Y, además, en el improbable caso de que el horo se revalorice, pongamos que un x5 del precio actual, eso ya incentivaría mucho la falsificación incluso de las onzas por parte de los chinos, cosa que haría mucho más difícil la verificación de las moneditas.

Eso con Bitcoin tampoco pasaría por mucho que se revalorizase, tal y como ya podemos comprobarlo hoy en día.


----------



## Polonia Viva (12 Jun 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Una pregunta igual estúpida para los expertos pero que me suscita mucha curiosidad por las consecuencias a todos los niveles que podría tener.
> 
> ¿Veis posible que en un futuro más o menos lejano, casi todo el mundo tuviese una estación de minado en casa con un rendimiento equivalente más o menos a una simple renta mínima? Que ya sé que lo rentable es especular, pero eso está fuera del alcance de muchos y no es lo que me provoca curiosidad.



Te contesto yo que veo que tu mensaje ha pasado desapercibido.

Yo no lo veo posible para nada que casi todo el mundo lo tenga, porque hay sitios en los que la energía es más barata y otros en donde es más cara, como España. Y los primeros van a expulsar del mercado de minado a los segundos, ya que los mineros están moviéndose constantemente a donde es más favorable y barato minar.


----------



## Digamelon (12 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No es cierto. Ni es fácil, ni es rápido y, lo más importante, no es seguro. Para verificar cada unidad monetaria la otra persona tiene que manipularla y eso ya supone un riesgo notable de que te pegue el cambiazo, por ponerte un ejemplo. Ese riesgo no existe en Bitcoin.
> 
> Y, además, en el improbable caso de que el horo se revalorice, pongamos que un x5 del precio actual, eso ya incentivaría mucho la falsificación incluso de las onzas por parte de los chinos, cosa que haría mucho más difícil la verificación de las moneditas.
> 
> Eso con Bitcoin tampoco pasaría por mucho que se revalorizase, tal y como ya podemos comprobarlo hoy en día.



Que los chinos falsiquen monedas no complicaría el proceso de verificación, lo único que provocaría es que circularan más falsificaciones.

Lo del cambiazo es un riesgo, como lo es que te olvides de la contraseña o pierdas la clave pública. Tanto los metales como el btc tienen sus ventajas y sus desventajas.

Y sabes qué? SON COMPLEMENTARIOS


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2021)

No lo son en absoluto. Por muy cabezón que te pongas.

La única complementariedad que puede existir es a la hora de emplear los metales como semiconductores para la fabricación del hardware sobre el que funcionarán los protocolos de Bitcoin. Nada más.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jun 2021)

Hace unos días el CEO de Twitter comentaba que la Lightning Network sería próximamente utilizada en Twitter.

El CEO de Twitter dice que es "cuestión de tiempo" hasta que la red acepte Bitcoin - Olhar Digital

Y ya sabemos por qué.
Actualmente Twitter tiene un servicio de propinas, donde el 80% usa PayPal:

Propinas de Twitter: una nueva forma de ganar dinero

El gran problema de Pay Pal, es que al realizar el pago, se dan demasiados datos del que da la propina, una información además, que podría llegar a ser pública. Usuarios se han quejado en las últimas semanas.

Aquí es donde entra BTC y su red...
Es cuestión de tiempo que den el paso.

Expectación


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Jun 2021)

Jojojo

 

Ahora a esperar hasta noviembre.


----------



## Digamelon (12 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No lo son en absoluto. Por muy cabezón que te pongas.
> 
> La única complementariedad que puede existir es a la hora de emplear los metales como semiconductores para la fabricación del hardware sobre el que funcionarán los protocolos de Bitcoin. Nada más.



Claro que lo son. Los metales son reserva de valor. El btc, con 10 años de historia, no lo sabemos todavía. ¿Y si en 15 años el btc se ha ido a tomar por culo y lo ha reemplazado una shitcoin?


----------



## MIP (12 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a que la LN no es totalmente centralizada hoy pero tengo entendido que cada vez está más centralizada. Hace tiempo lei algo de que un sistema totalmente distribuido con LN directamente no es posible, siempre tiene que haber hubs y la tendencia sería la reducción del número de hubs.
> 
> Hay compañias que están construyendo sus plataformas y wallet Bitcoin sobre XRP Ledger en lugar de Lightning Network, y estos son sus argumentos de venta:



El ledger de XRP es una mierda preminada y centralizada así que cualquier cosa que construyas sobre ella, aunque lleve diamantes y esmeraldas, seguirá siendo una mierda preminada y centralizada. 

Mientras tanto cualquiera se puede montar un nodo bitcoin+LN propios por 6€ al mes y conectarlo a los hubs que quieras. 

Y eso sin contar cuando se implementen channel factories, o canales custodial para el que duerma más tranquilo así... será por soluciones técnicas. 

Lo que es curioso es que haya que recodar ciertas cosas a estas alturas de 2021.


----------



## _______ (12 Jun 2021)

MIP dijo:


> El ledger de XRP es una mierda preminada y centralizada así que cualquier cosa que construyas sobre ella, aunque lleve diamantes y esmeraldas, seguirá siendo una mierda preminada y centralizada.
> 
> Mientras tanto cualquiera se puede montar un nodo bitcoin+LN propios por 6€ al mes y conectarlo a los hubs que quieras.
> 
> ...



que opinas de lo que dice Max Keiser en el video que he puesto acerca de Bitcoin Vs Monero? Max keiser es uno de los primeros early adopters, maximalista bitcoin, minimalista shitcoin, ethereum para el es shitcoin, sin embargo admite que si bitocin no soluciona el problema e fungibilidad a nivel 0 de protocolo entonce podria haber un duopolio bitocin-monero


----------



## Registrador (12 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> que opinas de lo que dice Max Keiser en el video que he puesto acerca de Bitcoin Vs Monero? Max keiser es uno de los primeros early adopters, maximalista bitcoin, minimalista shitcoin, ethereum para el es shitcoin, sin embargo admite que si bitocin no soluciona el problema e fungibilidad a nivel 0 de protocolo entonce podria haber un duopolio bitocin-monero



Bitcoin - monero se complementan bien porque monero le da a bitcoin la anonimidad que le falta. La caña seria que se crease uniswap entre las dos monedas de tal manera que pudieras cambiar la una por la otra de manera automatica sin tener que pasar por exchanges.


----------



## _______ (12 Jun 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Bitcoin - monero se complementan bien porque monero le da a bitcoin la anonimidad que le falta. La caña seria que se crease uniswap entre las dos monedas de tal manera que pudieras cambiar la una por la otra de manera automatica sin tener que pasar por exchanges.



ya vienen, los atomic sewaps estan al caer y secretswap esta en testnet, se podra hacer SECRET DEFI con monero y ya existen bridges de bitcoin a ethereum etc


----------



## nandin83 (12 Jun 2021)

Monero está bien si:

1- Quieres comprar chuches en la darknet
2- Te vas a dedicar como modo de vida al fraude online
3- El mundo acaba convertido en el paraíso comunista que tanto le va a Soros y compañía

El anonimato que ofrece Bitcoin y el resto de criptomonedas es más que suficiente para el común de los mortales, incluso si decides no declarar tus cripto. Hacienda es muy estúpida.


----------



## _______ (12 Jun 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> Monero está bien si:
> 
> 1- Quieres comprar chuches en la darknet
> 2- Te vas a dedicar como modo de vida al fraude online
> ...



Monero es el caso Digital, y que Hacienda sea estúpida si en general pero decir cuando estúpida y si te pueden dar o no problemas es otra cosa. Hay mucha gente que con el anonimato no les sirve prefieren la no trazabilidad y ergo más seguridad en ese aspecto


----------



## Porestar (12 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Monero es el caso Digital, y que Hacienda sea estúpida si en general pero decir cuando estúpida y si te pueden dar o no problemas es otra cosa. Hay mucha gente que con el anonimato no les sirve prefieren la no trazabilidad y ergo más seguridad en ese aspecto



Hacienda puede pedir perdón por el retraso. Hasta el oro se les escapa sin tener que hacer nada especial.


----------



## Red Star (12 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sí, vamos, que lo que en principio vendéis como "no dependiente de confiar en terceros" termina siendo dependiente de lo que te diga el Google Play. Claro que sí. Y además con el mismo grado de certidumbre que te da Bitcoin, la comodidad, verificando desde la primera hasta la última unidad monetaria interviniente en la transacción, igual de rápidamente, etc.
> 
> Y luego cuando queráis hablamos de la verdadera fungibilidad que tienen las monedas de horo. Cuando queráis hablamos de cuando quedas cara a cara con un tío que no conoces de nada y te da un montoncito de monedas de horo en el que algunas están abolladas, o tienen rallajos de piedras de toque o tienen manchas. Que no sé por qué cojones pueden tener manchas las monedas de horo, pero yo las he visto. He sido cocinero antes que fraile.
> 
> ...



Las manchas son COBRE. Siempre hay, aunque sea poco, algo de impureza en el oro puro. Cuando el oro está fundido, el cobre tiende a desplazarse hasta la superficie, dado que pesa menos. Tiene también un punto de fusión un pelín más alto y una tensión superficial en estado líquido distinta a la del oro. Eso hace que se pueda condensar en "gotitas" bajo ciertas condiciones. La cantidad es mínima normalmente, pero suficiente para oscurecer la superficie del oro apareciendo como pequeñas motitas o manchurrones. Lo mejor es meter la moneda o lingote en un tarro cerrado con lejía pura. En una semana o como mucho 15 días, todo el cobre será disuelto por la lejía, y la moneda quedará impecable.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Las manchas son COBRE. Siempre hay, aunque sea poco, algo de impureza en el oro puro. Cuando el oro está fundido, el cobre tiende a desplazarse hasta la superficie, dado que pesa menos. Tiene también un punto de fusión un pelín más alto y una tensión superficial en estado líquido distinta a la del oro. Eso hace que se pueda condensar en "gotitas" bajo ciertas condiciones. La cantidad es mínima normalmente, pero suficiente para oscurecer la superficie del oro apareciendo como pequeñas motitas o manchurrones. Lo mejor es meter la moneda o lingote en un tarro cerrado con lejía pura. En una semana o como mucho 15 días, todo el cobre será disuelto por la lejía, y la moneda quedará impecable.



Pues eso también me imaginé yo porque tenían el tono verdoso del cobre en el estado más oxidado, pero maldita la gracia de estar ahí delante y empezar a ver abolladuras, rayajos, limaduras, etc.


----------



## Spielzeug (12 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Las manchas son COBRE. Siempre hay, aunque sea poco, algo de impureza en el oro puro. Cuando el oro está fundido, el cobre tiende a desplazarse hasta la superficie, dado que pesa menos. Tiene también un punto de fusión un pelín más alto y una tensión superficial en estado líquido distinta a la del oro. Eso hace que se pueda condensar en "gotitas" bajo ciertas condiciones. La cantidad es mínima normalmente, pero suficiente para oscurecer la superficie del oro apareciendo como pequeñas motitas o manchurrones. Lo mejor es meter la moneda o lingote en un tarro cerrado con lejía pura. En una semana o como mucho 15 días, todo el cobre será disuelto por la lejía, y la moneda quedará impecable.



En que afecta eso al valor del oro? Un billete de diez euros no pierde valor por tener manchas de, por ejemplo, cafe. Lo intangible, obviamente no puede tener manchas. Os engañais vosotros mismos ha base de falacias.

Mientras tanto, en el mundo real (el que no sale en los medios de la "prensa libre"), Rusia anuncia que deja el dólar y lo cambia por oro que adquirira en el mercado que lo acepten (el COMEX), tambien reduce su proporcion de libras esterlinas que liquidara presumiblemente en el mercado de Londres.









Central Bank does not plan to buy gold on domestic market amid changes in NWF structure


Earlier, Finance Minister Anton Siluanov said that Russia would completely abandon the US dollar in the structure of the National Wealth Fund




tass.com





La última vez que un pais anuncio algo similar, fue Francia en 1971 lo que obligo a Nixon a cerrar la ventana del oro y cambio el sistema monetario de un dia para otro. Que pasara esta vez? Parece que comienza la adopcion estatal y no es El Salvador, es Rusia.

Bueno, os dejo para que suba en breve al millon cuando lo acepte EEUU como divisa oficial sin miedo a que China no valide sus transacciones con su capacidad de mineria.


----------



## MIP (12 Jun 2021)

Bloque 687284, Taproot bloqueado, que no activado.

Se activará en el bloque 709,632 allá por Noviembre.


----------



## Red Star (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En que afecta eso al valor del oro? Un billete de diez euros no pierde valor por tener manchas de, por ejemplo, cafe. Lo intangible, obviamente no puede tener manchas. Os engañais vosotros mismos ha base de falacias.
> 
> Mientras tanto, en el mundo real (el que no sale en los medios de la "prensa libre"), Rusia anuncia que deja el dólar y lo cambia por oro que adquirira en el mercado que lo acepten (el COMEX), tambien reduce su proporcion de libras esterlinas que liquidara presumiblemente en el mercado de Londres.
> 
> ...



Podrías tener 100, 1000 o 10000 veces más oro del que tienes ahora si hace 8 años no hubieras dejado pasar la oportunidad de tu vida. Tu problema es que eres un extremista con CERO adaptabilidad a las circunstancias y CERO capacidad para tomar decisiones estratégicas o arriesgar.

Y encima vienes a comernos la olla y darnos la brasa, mierdecilla. Este hilo está lleno de millonarios que le echaron cojones. No tienes autoridad moral. Aquí la gente ha ayudado, desde hace 8 años, a cambiar su vida para bien a las miles de personas que nos leen. Mientras que tus mensajes lo único que han podido conseguir es consolidar la carrera de la rata de los incautos y su condición de esclavos.


----------



## MIP (12 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> que opinas de lo que dice Max Keiser en el video que he puesto acerca de Bitcoin Vs Monero? Max keiser es uno de los primeros early adopters, maximalista bitcoin, minimalista shitcoin, ethereum para el es shitcoin, sin embargo admite que si bitocin no soluciona el problema e fungibilidad a nivel 0 de protocolo entonce podria haber un duopolio bitocin-monero



Luego lo miro que acabe saturado en su día de Max y ahora le veo solo una vez al mes para no fatigar las neuronas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a que la LN no es totalmente centralizada hoy pero tengo entendido que cada vez está más centralizada. Hace tiempo lei algo de que un sistema totalmente distribuido con LN directamente no es posible, siempre tiene que haber hubs y la tendencia sería la reducción del número de hubs.
> 
> Hay compañias que están construyendo sus plataformas y wallet Bitcoin sobre XRP Ledger en lugar de Lightning Network, y estos son sus argumentos de venta:
> 
> ...



Ripple, XRP... 
Ya hice un recopilatorio de esa mierda en su día, cuando lo de Flare y demás. 
El que siga engañado con Ripple es porque quiere. 





__





¿Por qué Ripple, XRP... Todavía no están acabados? CBDCs, Yuan Digital, ISO20022. Es parte del NWO


Inicialmente, la introducción del yuan digital hará poca diferencia. Pero con el tiempo podría cambiar la forma en que los bancos centrales llevan a cabo la política monetaria # TheWorldIn2021 China prepares to launch the world’s first official e-currency Sociedades, interoperabilidad y...




www.burbuja.info









__





Los Bancos Centrales saben que todo va a colapsar. ISO20022. Blockchain. Ripple.


Un único enfoque de estandarización (metodología, proceso, repositorio) para ser utilizado por todas las iniciativas de estándares financieros. ISO 20022 es una norma internacional de varias partes preparada por el Comité Técnico de ISO TC68 Financial Services Describe una plataforma común...




www.burbuja.info





Si alguien apoya a Ripple es que quiere el continuismo de los de siempre o no entiende Bitcoin.


----------



## Josar (12 Jun 2021)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Ripple, XRP...
> Ya hice un recopilatorio de esa mierda en su día, cuando lo de Flare y demás.
> El que siga engañado con Ripple es porque quiere.
> 
> ...




Simplemente queremos forrarnos, nos da igual el continuismo de todo y nos da igual entender el bitcoin, basicamente es eso, no te lo digo con mala leche es simplemente para que entiendas que en este caso no hay nada que entender, es lo mas basico de todo, queremos forrarnos lo demas da igual.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pues eso también me imaginé yo porque tenían el tono verdoso del cobre en el estado más oxidado, pero maldita la gracia de estar ahí delante y empezar a ver abolladuras, rayajos, limaduras, etc.



Yo he quedado con bastante gente del foro.

De momento todos son buena gente y no he tenido ningun percance.

Normalmente todos llegan algo desconfiados y te miran lo que vayan a comprar de 1000 maneras posibles.

Al final el mas tontopollas soy yo que muchas veces llego cojo lo que sea lo miro medio por encima y fuera.

me parece que es mas dificil dar con un hijo de puta timador que con uno que venga con buenas intenciones.

En el mundo de las monedas antiguas la cosa cambia, aqui lo que es dificil es dar con el tio que vaya con buenas intenciones y sea buena gente.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Jun 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En que afecta eso al valor del oro? Un billete de diez euros no pierde valor por tener manchas de, por ejemplo, cafe. Lo intangible, obviamente no puede tener manchas. Os engañais vosotros mismos ha base de falacias.
> 
> Mientras tanto, en el mundo real (el que no sale en los medios de la "prensa libre"), Rusia anuncia que deja el dólar y lo cambia por oro que adquirira en el mercado que lo acepten (el COMEX), tambien reduce su proporcion de libras esterlinas que liquidara presumiblemente en el mercado de Londres.
> 
> ...



Yo no veo la vuelta al patrón oro, es un sistema centralizado, donde hay que confiar en la buena voluntad de las auditorias que quieran contarnos los BC. Al final lo que quiere China es poder estafar como lo lleva haciendo USA con sus dólares. Bitcoin podrá o no ser un patrón global en el futuro, pero no hay que confiar en nadie y por eso creo que se impondrá.


----------



## kynes (12 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Ripple, XRP...
> Ya hice un recopilatorio de esa mierda en su día, cuando lo de Flare y demás.
> El que siga engañado con Ripple es porque quiere.
> ...
> ...



Respeto tu pasión pero no entiendo bien el "apoyo" a la cripto, como si se trataran de equipos de fútbol, o partidos políticos a los que hay que seguir, apoyar o defender. Te puede gustar alguna cripto más o menos por tal o cual razón pero al fin y al cabo la mayoría en este mundillo está metido con fines especulativos. Compro a x y quiero vender a 2x, 10x o 100x. La emoción es lo primero que hay que dejar a un lado.

Quién compra XRP o Bitcoin o Perritos es porque la ve buena opción para trading o simplemente hace hold porque piensa que su valor puede multiplicar por X en cierto tiempo. 

El caso es que Ripple (no XRP) Está apoyada por los bancos centrales. Algo les habrá gustado, y muchos están desarrollando proyectos sobre Ripplenet (BankofEngland+Ripple por ejemplo). 

Para no desviar más el tema. Bitcoin seguirá existiendo con fines especulativos pero no puede ser utilizada como divisa digital global por las limitaciones de escalabilidad y coste de transacciones. 

LN por lo que he visto (artículos de investigación que he leído por encima) no puede ser descentralizada. Dicen los desarrolladores que en un futuro quizás eso lo podrían corregir. Entiendo que si se tiende a la centralización la libertad de BTC queda eliminada, se pierde en seguridad y privacidad. 

¿Creéis que LN puede llegar a funcionar algún día de forma descentralizada o acabaría BTC asimilada por otra Network como Flare?


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Respeto tu pasión pero no entiendo bien el "apoyo" a la cripto, como si se trataran de equipos de fútbol, o partidos políticos a los que hay que seguir, apoyar o defender. Te puede gustar alguna cripto más o menos por tal o cual razón pero al fin y al cabo la mayoría en este mundillo está metido con fines especulativos. Compro a x y quiero vender a 2x, 10x o 100x. La emoción es lo primero que hay que dejar a un lado.
> 
> Quién compra XRP o Bitcoin o Perritos es porque la ve buena opción para trading o simplemente hace hold porque piensa que su valor puede multiplicar por X en cierto tiempo.
> 
> ...



Ripple no está apoyada por los bancos centrales. Una cosa es tener bancos comerciales asociados que apoyen su tecnología (que no implica el uso del token) y otra que salga Powell hablando de Ripple.


----------



## kynes (12 Jun 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ripple no está apoyada por los bancos centrales. Una cosa es tener bancos comerciales asociados que apoyen su tecnología (que no implica el uso del token) y otra que salga Powell hablando de Ripple.



DYOR. 









Bank of England pick Ripple partner Accenture to create payments network


Financial services consultant Accenture has been selected to work on the Bank of England's real Time Gross Settlement Service Renewal Programme




coinrivet.com


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Simplemente queremos forrarnos, nos da igual el continuismo de todo y nos da igual entender el bitcoin, basicamente es eso, no te lo digo con mala leche es simplemente para que entiendas que en este caso no hay nada que entender, es lo mas basico de todo, queremos forrarnos lo demas da igual.



Sí, vale. Que entiendo tu postura. Solo no la comparto.
Aquí cada uno se forra a su manera.
Tampoco voy a discutir con los metaleros por ello.



kynes dijo:


> Respeto tu pasión pero no entiendo bien el "apoyo" a la cripto, como si se trataran de equipos de fútbol, o partidos políticos a los que hay que seguir, apoyar o defender. Te puede gustar alguna cripto más o menos por tal o cual razón pero al fin y al cabo la mayoría en este mundillo está metido con fines especulativos. Compro a x y quiero vender a 2x, 10x o 100x. La emoción es lo primero que hay que dejar a un lado.
> 
> Quién compra XRP o Bitcoin o Perritos es porque la ve buena opción para trading o simplemente hace hold porque piensa que su valor puede multiplicar por X en cierto tiempo.
> 
> ...



Si yo os entiendo. Si especular con una divisa no es algo nuevo.
Y oye, que si eso ayuda a su adopción, yo que me alegro.

Trabajo con un chiquillo que me lleva la distribución y empezó siendo Maximalista, de alguna forma, luego pasó a tradear otras shitcoins para acumular satoshis y luego tethers y euros... Pues vale. No es el primero, ni el último.

Hasta gente como Roger Ver, Gavin Andresen o Craig Wright han cambiado su forma de pensar.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Hasta gente como Roger Ver, Gavin Andresen o Craig Wright han cambiado su forma de pensar.



Uno un criminal con antecedentes en los EEUU, otro una putilla al servicio de la CIA y el último un estafador megalómano.

Creo que tienes que empezar a reorientar tus referencias en el mundillo cripto. Sin acritud.


----------



## ksa100 (12 Jun 2021)

El Salvador passes its Bitcoin Law — and it’s a Tether scam


The El Salvador Bitcoin scheme is a barely-planned smash-and-grab.




davidgerard.co.uk


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Uno un criminal con antecedentes en los EEUU, otro una putilla al servicio de la CIA y el último un estafador megalómano.
> 
> Creo que tienes que empezar a reorientar tus referencias en el mundillo cripto. Sin acritud.



No son mis referentes. 

He tenido buen rollo estos días con algunos en la app del pajarillo y debates entorno a lo que está sucediendo con Bitclout. Al igual que en su día con gemini, binance y lo que hace (o mejor dicho no hace) en el fondo coinbase respecto a Bitcoin. 

Incluso cuando me han pedido opinión sobre Andreas Antonopoulos o el propio Vitalik. Mi opinión ha cambiado con el paso del tiempo por sus acciones. 

Hasta el gordo de Mega me respondió de forma alterada y me bloqueó por hacerle unas preguntas sobre bitcoin cash...
Lo que no quita que le reconozca todo lo que hizo en su día.


----------



## Seronoser (12 Jun 2021)

ksa100 dijo:


> El Salvador passes its Bitcoin Law — and it’s a Tether scam
> 
> 
> The El Salvador Bitcoin scheme is a barely-planned smash-and-grab.
> ...



Este subnormal lleva escribiendo polladas sobre BTC varios años.
Te dejo este otro artículo, para que le conozcáis:

El Salvador passes its Bitcoin Law — and it’s a Tether scam

Aquí tenéis su facebook, donde os podéis descojonar de él.
Tiene menos seguidores que mi perro     

David Gerard

Posdata: Es tu padre, pompero? O eres tú usando google translator?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (12 Jun 2021)

ksa100 dijo:


> El Salvador passes its Bitcoin Law — and it’s a Tether scam
> 
> 
> The El Salvador Bitcoin scheme is a barely-planned smash-and-grab.
> ...





No entiendo el FUD continuo sobre el bitcoin que se hace a través de Tether, que sí, que esta última será una estafa y tal, pero su capitalización no es ni una décima parte de la del BTC y además que se utilizará para todo no solo para pumpear el BTC ¿no?


A ver si alguien puede aclarlo porque yo no lo entiendo.


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Jun 2021)

No encuentro la respuesta, pero había alguien que decía que si en El Salvador no hay buena red 4G, que no llegaría a muchos sitios...

Luego decía algo del costo para instalarlo...



Por si para rebatir lo segundo, se refiere a los kits. DIY.





__





SDR Receiver


Blockstream Satellite




blockstream.github.io


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (12 Jun 2021)

El FBI revienta 800 cajas de seguridad y se apodera de millones en cash, joyas, plata y *ORO.










FBI Seizes 800 Beverly Hills Safety Deposit Boxes With $86M, Attorneys Claim Fed's Raid 'Unconstitutional' – Bitcoin News


U.S. lawyers are calling out the FBI for lacking sufficient proof that the boxes held evidence of being tied to specific crimes.




news.bitcoin.com




*

@Spielzeug


----------



## sirpask (12 Jun 2021)

Gran hilo del maestro.


----------



## Burbujerofc (12 Jun 2021)

La realidad es que a Bitcoin se la suda lo que piense.


----------



## Red Star (13 Jun 2021)

Llega a España Starlink, el internet vía satélite de Elon Musk: en qué consiste, funcionamiento y precios


España contará en los próximos meses con una nueva vía de acceso a Internet. No se trata de una compañia nueva que haga una competencia al uso a las tradicionales como Movistar, Orange o Vodafone...sino un proyecto mucho más ambicioso: el servicio de Internet vía satélite de Starlink, la empresa...



www.eleconomista.es





_¿Qué *precio* tiene *Starlink*? Así, *Starlink* puede surgir como una alternativa que, sin embargo, en *España* aparecerá "a mediados de año", en 2021. La empresa sí permite ya reservar sus servicios. Para ello hay que pagar 499 euros por el equipo, 60 euros de gastos de envío y *99 euros al mes por el servicio*._

Y esos son los precios de ahora, que está en fase de prueba más o menos.

Si es que eres un bocazas metemierda que cada vez que abres la boca te cagan en ella...


----------



## Red Star (13 Jun 2021)

El HIJO DE PVTA de @calopez me ha censurado, o ha permitido que me censuren las imágenes que subí de posibles depósitos de ORO sobre la superficie de Marte. ¿Es que algún admin tiene miedo de que el precio del oro se desplome o qué pasa aquí?

Ejemplo:

Imagen original:



La han sustituido por esta mierda con colores retocados:











Pregunta: - ME HAN CENSURADO IMÁGENES de posibles depósitos de ORO en MARTE (¿a qué están jugando los admins de este foro?)


El HIJO DE PVTA de @calopez me ha censurado, o ha permitido que me censuren las imágenes que subí de posibles depósitos de ORO sobre la superficie de Marte. ¿Es que algún admin tiene miedo de que el precio del oro se desplome o qué pasa aquí? Ejemplo: Imagen original: La han sustituido por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Registrador (13 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Llega a España Starlink, el internet vía satélite de Elon Musk: en qué consiste, funcionamiento y precios
> 
> 
> España contará en los próximos meses con una nueva vía de acceso a Internet. No se trata de una compañia nueva que haga una competencia al uso a las tradicionales como Movistar, Orange o Vodafone...sino un proyecto mucho más ambicioso: el servicio de Internet vía satélite de Starlink, la empresa...
> ...



Vaya zasca!


----------



## brent (13 Jun 2021)

To the moon


----------



## nandin83 (13 Jun 2021)

lololololololololol

Vamos Lagardita, sigue dándole a la impresora, que quiero hacerme rico.


----------



## sirpask (13 Jun 2021)

¿Cuál será el siguiente pais en adoptar oficialmente el Bitcoin como moneda?

Paraguay? Panamá? O Mexico?


----------



## Llorón (13 Jun 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Cuál será el siguiente pais en adoptar oficialmente el Bitcoin como moneda?
> 
> Paraguay? Panamá? O Mexico?



Catalunya. Espero que Panamá


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2021)

Llorón dijo:


> Catalunya. Espero que Panamá



Catetoluña nunca implantará una moneda que no fije un mínimo de 3% de comisión.


----------



## kikepm (13 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Si es que eres un bocazas metemierda que cada vez que abres la boca te cagan en ella...en



No hombre. La gente tan insistente, no son bocazas, o no solo eso. Ante todo, son CMs a sueldo. Pueblan el foro, desde los "expertos" en tarifa eléctrica, covidiotas que responden incansablemente, el Promotor, los fanboys ppsoeros de hace 10 años, y demás fauna.

El foro es una fuente de ideas y opiniones argumentadas, al poder político y a las organizaciones les interesa depositar sus escrecencias para intentar modificar la opinión general.


----------



## brent (13 Jun 2021)

Vamos subiendo


----------



## Burbujerofc (13 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> El HIJO DE PVTA de @calopez me ha censurado, o ha permitido que me censuren las imágenes que subí de posibles depósitos de ORO sobre la superficie de Marte. ¿Es que algún admin tiene miedo de que el precio del oro se desplome o qué pasa aquí?
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> ...



¿Y lo de la chincheta?


----------



## Burbujerofc (13 Jun 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Cuál será el siguiente pais en adoptar oficialmente el Bitcoin como moneda?
> 
> Paraguay? Panamá? O Mexico?



Sería muy iluso decir Cuba. Pero el golpe por ser Cuba... 

Cuba suspende depósitos bancarios en efectivo en dólares, citando sanciones de EE. UU.









Cuba suspending cash bank deposits in dollars, citing U.S. sanctions


Cuba said on Thursday it would temporarily stop accepting cash bank deposits in dollars, blaming tighter U.S. sanctions that are restricting its ability to use greenbacks abroad, although it will still accept transfers.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Burbujerofc (13 Jun 2021)

Esto es lo que pasa lejos de la doritocueva de Albacete. 











Lebanon currency drops to new low as financial meltdown deepens


Lebanon's currency crashed past a milestone on Sunday reaching a new low against the dollar, as the country's financial meltdown and political deadlock linger.




www.reuters.com





A los depositantes, bloqueados de sus cuentas en dólares desde el año pasado, se les ha prometido cierto acceso a partir de julio, y cada cliente recibe 400 dólares en efectivo y un equivalente en libras libanesas a una tasa cercana al valor de mercado.


Pero, eh, es mejor ahorrar en dólares...


----------



## nandin83 (13 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Esto es lo que pasa lejos de la doritocueva de Albacete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y el gilipollas follamascarillas de Taleb (libanés) llamando a bitcoin estafa Ponzi. En fin...


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2021)

África empieza a ponerse nerviosa


----------



## alward (13 Jun 2021)

China's cryptocurrency-mining crackdown spreads to Yunnan in southwest - media


China's crackdown on cryptocurrencies has spread to the country's southwest with a campaign against misuse of electricity by bitcoin miners in Yunnan province, local media reported on Saturday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## landlady (13 Jun 2021)

alward dijo:


> China's cryptocurrency-mining crackdown spreads to Yunnan in southwest - media
> 
> 
> China's crackdown on cryptocurrencies has spread to the country's southwest with a campaign against misuse of electricity by bitcoin miners in Yunnan province, local media reported on Saturday.
> ...



¿No lo habían prohibido ya?


----------



## alward (13 Jun 2021)

landlady dijo:


> ¿No lo habían prohibido ya?



Habian prohibido que las instituciones financieras y empresas operasen con cryptos, ahora van por los mineros por el consumo de energía.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Jun 2021)

landlady dijo:


> ¿No lo habían prohibido ya?







Cada semana prohíben algo relacionado con el BTC en China, y lo mejor es que a nadie le importa ya.


----------



## nandin83 (13 Jun 2021)

landlady dijo:


> ¿No lo habían prohibido ya?



Será como la séptima u octava vez que China prohibe el bitcoin lol

El camarada Xi Jinping haciendo su parte del trabajo para tumbar la cotización de las cripto


----------



## kynes (13 Jun 2021)

Elon Musk Reveals When Tesla Will Resume Allowing Bitcoin Payments


Here’s when Tesla plans to give Bitcoin payments another go




u.today





Atención al último párrafo
".... China's ongoing crackdown on the crypto mining industry is expected to accelerate Bitcoin's transition to green power."


----------



## Burbujerofc (13 Jun 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Cada semana prohíben algo relacionado con el BTC en China, y lo mejor es que a nadie le importa ya.


----------



## Burbujerofc (13 Jun 2021)

Cuando nos preguntan a los Bitcoiners si vamos a forrarnos cambiando a dólares/euros.


----------



## nandin83 (13 Jun 2021)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Jun 2021)

Ya te adelanto por donde van a ir los tiros...


A


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Jun 2021)




----------



## kynes (13 Jun 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


>



Habla de Bitcoin?









RippleNet’s Nium Expands to Four Major African Countries with New Ways of Remitting Funds | Titulares | Noticias | CoinMarketCap


A press release states that payments platform Nium, a member of RippleNet, now operates in South Africa, Kenya, Ghana and Tanzania and intends …




coinmarketcap.com


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Habla de Bitcoin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Ni idea, mi suajili está bastante oxidado.


----------



## Al-paquia (14 Jun 2021)

Haber si rompemoh ya la tendensia.

Por lo visto el Calvo de paypal ha dicho que cuando bitcoin se mine con un 50% de energia renovable volvera a aceptar bitcoins como pago pa los telsas.

Imagino que después habrá cursado unas ordenes para que parezca que es muy importante su FUD.


----------



## paketazo (14 Jun 2021)

Si los ciclos continúan como años atrás, podríamos estar en el inicio de una inflexión hacia BTC season.

Esto se puede dar por dos vías:

1- BTC sube más que el resto de altcoins

2-BTC baja menos que el resto de altcoins.

Si se cumple de nuevo el ciclo (siempre se ha cumplido en el pasado), BTC debería al menos aumentar un 1,5X la dominancia respecto al pico altcoin de hace unas semanas.

O sea hasta un 60%

Todo son posibilidades, pero hay que tenerlas en cuenta.

Un saludo


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Jun 2021)

Las dos únicas gráficas de Bitcoin que necesitarás. 



¿Es esto bueno para Bitcoin? Sí. 

Cómo decidir si necesitas una blockchain

¿Necesitas dinero electrónico? 
No-> No necesitas una blockchain 
Sí-> Usa Bitcoin: la única blockchain que funciona


----------



## Ds_84 (14 Jun 2021)

ni se os ocurra VENDER...haréis el pardillo.

HODL bien fuerte....lo que dije hace dias.....le van a lavar la cara al BTC y lo adaptaran a la agenda 2030 en terminos de energy consumption...


----------



## kynes (14 Jun 2021)

Los intereses de Musk son desleales. Manipulación clara del mercado. Es un títere. A ver de donde sacan volumen para mantener este pump artificial.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Los intereses de Musk son desleales. Manipulación clara del mercado. Es un títere. A ver de donde sacan volumen para mantener este pump artificial.



Los mismos intereses desleales que crearon un dump con excusas patéticas para que pudieran salir bitcoins a la venta.


----------



## kynes (14 Jun 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Los mismos intereses desleales que crearon un dump con excusas patéticas para que pudieran salir bitcoins a la venta.



El colmo ya sería que fuesen los mismos los que se aprovechan para hacer pump and dump cuando saben lo que viene...





__





Quantify Crypto


Designed to Assist Cryptocurrency Traders with Superior Visual Displays




quantifycrypto.com


----------



## Edu.R (14 Jun 2021)

Hemos vuelto a los 40k.


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Jun 2021)

“#Bitcoin es matemáticas. Las matemáticas han existido durante miles de años. Quiero tener un 5% en Bitcoin ". - Paul Tudor Jones a CNBC


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Jun 2021)

Lo que ha dicho de Bitcoin y lo que tiene frente al oro y commodities, es como ahora mismo alguna gente piensa, diversificando.

5%,5%,5%.

Pero...
El año pasado dijo que tenía sobre un 2% en bitcoins.

Va a llegar el momento en el que ese % en bitcoins va a subir del 5%.


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Jun 2021)

Y llegó el día.
El Megachad va a comprar 500 milloncejos de nada




Edit:



Si inviertes el 5% de tu cartera en #bitcoin, has tomado la decisión de invertir el 95% de tu cartera en activos que serán desmonetizados por bitcoin.


----------



## The Grasshopper (14 Jun 2021)

Max Keiser acaba de decir en Twitter que esta semana hace ATH.


----------



## barborico (14 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


>


----------



## kit1004 (14 Jun 2021)




----------



## Pimp (14 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Max Keiser acaba de decir en Twitter que esta semana hace ATH.




Todos queremos eso, pero esta volviendo a caer a los infiernos sin freno


----------



## jm666 (14 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Todos queremos eso, pero esta volviendo a caer a los infiernos sin freno



kesajerao killo xD


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (14 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Todos queremos eso, pero esta volviendo a caer a los infiernos sin freno



Debería de haber una edad mínima para postear en el hilo de Bitcoin...


----------



## paketazo (14 Jun 2021)

Parece que BTC va a ser inevitable.

Se repitió cienes de veces que todo el que pudiera se hiciera al menos con 1 cuando rondaba los 200$, luego se repitió a los 1000$

Espero que todo forero del 2015 para atrás tenga al menos 1 para HODL eterno.


----------



## Pimp (14 Jun 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Debería de haber una edad mínima para postear en el hilo de Bitcoin...




Desde que lo he dicho en caída en picado din din


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (15 Jun 2021)

Con respuesta de Peter Schiff llamándolo loco, esta claro que las apuestas están muy altas, va a por todas, y Adam Back respondiendo a Peter que no sabe lo que es el Internet


Ni idea de como va a acabar todo esto pero el circo es de lo más entretenido.


----------



## vpsn (15 Jun 2021)

Tu da mun summer edition 2021


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jun 2021)

Y mientras BTC ya es incluso moneda oficial en un país, con los millonarios mundiales invirtiendo en él...llegamos a Hispañistán, y sus ejjjjpertos os cuentan que...

El 'trilema' del bitcoin y el historial de ciclos que amenaza con más caídas

"su atractivo como alternativa de inversión para las grandes firmas se disipa"


----------



## MIP (15 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y mientras BTC ya es incluso moneda oficial en un país, con los millonarios mundiales invirtiendo en él...llegamos a Hispañistán, y sus ejjjjpertos os cuentan que...
> 
> El 'trilema' del bitcoin y el historial de ciclos que amenaza con más caídas
> 
> "su atractivo como alternativa de inversión para las grandes firmas se disipa"



En España tenemos un gen cateto que por desgracia predomina, y por eso a nada que valgas un poco tiendes a escapar del terruño como de la peste. 

En mis grupos de colegas “mainstream” no les sacas de las Iberdrolas y los Santanderes (siendo ellos a veces empleados de dichas empresas) y del pisito en Laredo o Gandía. 

Solo un colega de cada 10 está en este asunto como yo. Por eso creo que aún estamos muy pronto, no se de qué, pero pronto.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y mientras BTC ya es incluso moneda oficial en un país, con los millonarios mundiales invirtiendo en él...llegamos a Hispañistán, y sus ejjjjpertos os cuentan que...
> 
> El 'trilema' del bitcoin y el historial de ciclos que amenaza con más caídas
> 
> "su atractivo como alternativa de inversión para las grandes firmas se disipa"



Expansión, el panfleto publicitario de la banca española dirigido fundamentalmente a langostas.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Jun 2021)

Hombre, 40k = el infierno alomejor en 2024.


----------



## Beborn (15 Jun 2021)




----------



## CBDC (15 Jun 2021)

Crece el número de transacciones Segwit, ha alcanzado el 70%


----------



## Pimp (15 Jun 2021)

Lo que toca la polla no es que esta basura caiga, es lo que esta basura arrastra hay miles de proyectos guardándose los listados, el avance de el proyecto para no sacar las cosas ahora por el mal tiempo de esta shit. Cuando he empezado a ver el partido estaba en 41.5 ya esta rozando los 38 k, ya podían seguir el resto a shiba y no cagarse cuando esto baje y baje.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Jun 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Crece el número de transacciones Segwit, ha alcanzado el 70%
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 686333




Lo que no entiendo es como no está rozando ya el 100% a estas alturas de la película.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (16 Jun 2021)

Supongo que no se le pone chincheta a este hilo a causa del puñao de retrasados mentales que lo llenan de mierda.


----------



## Porestar (16 Jun 2021)

Con la que está cayendo y en lugar de subir el oro ha perdido casi más que todo lo ganado el último mes.

Edit: nada de casi, hostia brvtal.


----------



## The Grasshopper (17 Jun 2021)

Ojo lo que se lleva un influencer por promocionar shitcoins


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Ojo lo que se lleva un influencer por promocionar shitcoins
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 687998




Y no sabes la de pasta que hay que dar a los exchanges para que listen las monedas se habla incluso de 500.000 euros por los exchanges top y 30.000 euros por los malillos.


----------



## mr_nobody (17 Jun 2021)

Pillo sitio


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Jun 2021)

No es que sea nutrición pero los shitcoiners no aprenden...

Luego la mala y merecida fama de "laj crijtoj son una ejjjtafaaa".

Os lo venimos diciendo en el hilo de Bitcoin.

Luego salen las gilipolleces de que si secta, que si cerrados...









Entusiastas de DeFi cuando son rentables: "¡Esto es lo mejor que ha existido!"

Entusiastas de DeFi cuando están perdiendo dinero: "¿Dónde están los putos reguladores? ¿Cómo puede existir esta mierda?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Y no sabes la de pasta que hay que dar a los exchanges para que listen las monedas se habla incluso de 500.000 euros por los exchanges top y 30.000 euros por los malillos.



Menuda estafa tienen montada con las shitcoins, tanto los desarrolladores sin escrúpulos, como los shitxchanges, madre mía.

El flujo de novatos avariciosos al mundillo debe de ser inmenso para sostener todo el tinglado que hay montado para robarles los bitcoins.


----------



## Al-paquia (17 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Menuda estafa tienen montada con las shitcoins, tanto los desarrolladores sin escrúpulos, como los shitxchanges, madre mía.
> 
> El flujo de novatos avariciosos al mundillo debe de ser inmenso para sostener todo el tinglado que hay montado para robarles los bitcoins.



Creo que habrá un momento en el que haya limpia de coins, puede que no quede ninguno o sólo bitcoin, como pasó con las primeras videoconsolas o las puntocom.


----------



## Josar (17 Jun 2021)




----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Jun 2021)

Cointelegraph.
Los que tienen una línea bastante shitcoinera.
Los mismos que esparcieron el bulo de que hubo doble gasto en Bitcoin.









BitMEX Research ha identificado lo que cree que es una transacción de Bitcoin de doble gasto


BitMEX Research ha identificado lo que cree que es una transacción de Bitcoin de doble gasto... valorada en $21.




es.cointelegraph.com





Por otro lado. ¿Obligar a usar Bitcoin?
Pueden seguir usando sus papelitos de colores sin problemas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Jun 2021)

Es una consecuencia de ser considerada moneda de curso legal. Lo mismo pasa con el dólar. 


Además, esa crítica ya venía desde el mismo día de su aprobación. Gente que se quedó en el artículo 7 y no llegó al 12...


----------



## Arctic (17 Jun 2021)

La norma salvadoreña obliga a los comercios del país y autónomos que vendan productos o servicios a aceptar bitcoin como método de pago, aunque excluye a quienes "de manera evidente no tengan acceso a las tecnologías que permitan ejecutar transacciones en bitcoin".

Te iba a soltar alguna sobre tu escasa capacidad lectora pero es que quitáis las ganas de todo con tanta chorrada.


----------



## kynes (17 Jun 2021)

Que disfruten lo votado y lo volcanizado

“...A la gente no le molesta que no les haya dicho nada del Bitcoin. Lo que él dice en general es palabra bendita. Así lo toma la gente. Él ha logrado constituir no un Gobierno, sino una secta objeto de culto a su personalidad...”.









El precio que Bukele está dispuesto a pagar por ‘bitcoinizar’ El Salvador


Un anuncio en inglés en una conferencia en Miami y la aprobación exprés de la criptomoneda han vuelto a Bukele en un héroe geek. Pero la volatilidad y el crimen cibernético preocupan a los expertos




elpais.com


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (17 Jun 2021)

La criptomoneda que puede hundir el mercado es más oscura de lo que crees


Tether es toda una institución en el mercado, la 'stablecoin' más conocida y usada a nivel global. Pero su estructura hace que muchos duden de su futuro y su caída puede romper el sistema




www.elconfidencial.com














¿Es TETHER el caballo de Troya que ha preparado el NWO para cargarse el CRYPTO MUNDO cuando lo necesite hacer?


Toda la formación en trading y criptomonedas que necesitas A coste 0. Consulta nuestras ofertas. Haz clic en cada curso y podrás ver todo el contenido: https://showlanding.com/page/8c2089c0-c39e-11...




odysee.com


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Jun 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> La criptomoneda que puede hundir el mercado es más oscura de lo que crees
> 
> 
> Tether es toda una institución en el mercado, la 'stablecoin' más conocida y usada a nivel global. Pero su estructura hace que muchos duden de su futuro y su caída puede romper el sistema
> ...



He vuelto a ver algunos mensajes del FUD de Tether hoy.
Mr Whale lleva años con eso. 

Recomendaría este artículo a los que escribieron esos:








Tether’s commercial paper disclosure places it among global giants


JPMorgan estimates stablecoin operator would be one of the largest investors in the US market




www.ft.com





Ayer era la Fed, antes de ayer Elon Musk, China... 
Mañana puede que toque algo de la energía que se gasta.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (17 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> He vuelto a ver algunos mensajes del FUD de Tether hoy.
> Mr Whale lleva años con eso.
> 
> Recomendaría este artículo a los que escribieron esos:
> ...




Mr Whale es que es eso, todos los días con lo mismo, algún día acertará claro, pero es un metemiedos profesional y dicen que un estafador, además muy en la onda del payaso de Musk, ese tío no es trigo limpio.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 Jun 2021)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (18 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Con la que está cayendo y en lugar de subir el oro ha perdido casi más que todo lo ganado el último mes.
> 
> Edit: nada de casi, hostia brvtal.



La vela envolvente bajista que ha dejado es horrorosa. Sin duda tiene la pinta de que vamos a volver al patrón horo... jajaja


----------



## Josar (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## digipl (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## Porestar (18 Jun 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La vela envolvente bajista que ha dejado es horrorosa. Sin duda tiene la pinta de que vamos a volver al patrón horo... jajaja



Lagarde, ECB President: ’We Should Be Happier to Have a Job Than to Have Our Savings Protected’ 

Cuando las barbas de tu vecino...


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jun 2021)

digipl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 688790



Shhhhh que dicen los ejjjjpertos que una cartera de papel es una gilipollez, que lo bueno es ledger y tal.
Gente que busca anonimato financiero con BTC...y compra por amazon con sus datos físicos y bancarios, un ledger o trezor 

Tras la carta de Ledger, les llegará la carta de Hacienda.
Y mañana tal vez les visiten unos albañiles albano-kosovares.

Moraleja: A-N-O-N-I-M-A-T-O.
No le deis vuestros datos a nadie; Porque no tiene por qué pasar nada pero...¿y si?...


----------



## niso (18 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Shhhhh que dicen los ejjjjpertos que una cartera de papel es una gilipollez, que lo bueno es ledger y tal.
> Gente que busca anonimato financiero con BTC...y compra por amazon con sus datos físicos y bancarios, un ledger o trezor
> 
> Tras la carta de Ledger, les llegará la carta de Hacienda.
> ...



El ledger es para un regalo .
A ver que te dice Azienda.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jun 2021)

niso dijo:


> El ledger es para un regalo .
> A ver que te dice Azienda.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Cree en Dios y no corras


----------



## digipl (18 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Shhhhh que dicen los ejjjjpertos que una cartera de papel es una gilipollez, que lo bueno es ledger y tal.
> Gente que busca anonimato financiero con BTC...y compra por amazon con sus datos físicos y bancarios, un ledger o trezor
> 
> Tras la carta de Ledger, les llegará la carta de Hacienda.
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo. El enorme fallo de los hardware wallet es que o lo compras de forma relativamente segura y quedas marcado para siempre (a expensas además de una filtración como la de Ledger que te puede dejar a los pies de los caballos) o lo compras de extranjis y te la pueden colar. Susto o muerte.


----------



## ninfireblade (18 Jun 2021)

No es así. En realidad solo está obligando a los vendedores a disponer de los medios necesarios (un simple móvil con una app) para que el cliente pueda pagar en bitcoin si quiere. Pero el vendedor si no quiere bitcoin no verá ni un satoshi en su wallet en ningún momento, automáticamente se le hará la conversión a dólar. Es similar a obligar a tener un TPV para que los clientes puedan pagar con tarjetas.

Curiosamente justo eso que criticas es lo que pasa con el dólar, euro, etc. Si tu montas un negocio en Europa, estas obligado a aceptar euros. Y los euros que recibas te los comes, ya es cosa tuya buscarte la vida para deshacerte de ellos si no los quieres.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (18 Jun 2021)

Grandisima noticia.









BBVA Suiza abre su servicio de compraventa de bitcoin a todos sus clientes de banca privada


Su extensión a nuevos países u otro tipo de clientes dependerá de si los mercados cumplen las condiciones de...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Lord Vader (18 Jun 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (18 Jun 2021)

Mientras en España, el mismo Banco te dice:

BBVA va en contra de la corriente y desaconseja a los inversores a comprar Bitcoin


----------



## Elbrujo (18 Jun 2021)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Grandisima noticia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joder pues sigue bajando telita.

Y el bitcoin de momento se mantiene entorno a los 30k. Pero el resto de criptomonedas siguen bajando como si no hubiera un mañana.

Es preocupante la verdad


----------



## _______ (18 Jun 2021)

los futuros de bitcoin SON PARA IDIOTAS Y PARA SUPRIMIR EL PRECIO DEL BITCOIN lo mismo que han hecho con el oro

si alguien se queda atrapado con futuros que no llore


----------



## cholesfer (18 Jun 2021)

En la temporalidad de 1h acaba de hacer el cruce de la ema 50 con 200.

Death Cross.


----------



## Eyman (18 Jun 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> En la temporalidad de 1h acaba de hacer el cruce de la ema 50 con 200.
> 
> Death Cross.




¿Puedes ampliar qué supone la Death Cross y cuándo?


----------



## cholesfer (18 Jun 2021)

Eyman dijo:


> ¿Puedes ampliar qué supone la Death Cross y cuándo?



The death cross is a chart pattern that indicates the transition from a bull market to a bear market. This technical indicator occurs when a security’s short-term moving average (e.g., 50-day) crosses from above to below a long-term moving average (e.g., 200-day).









Death Cross


The death cross is a chart pattern that is believed to indicate the transition from a bull market to a bear market. This technical indicator occurs when a




corporatefinanceinstitute.com






Aunque ha sido en el de 1h, el diario debe estar al caer en 48-72h.

No es un indicador positivo, es bastante importante, pero tampoco es infalible.


----------



## Satoshi (18 Jun 2021)

Os cuento una anécdota, hoy me ha llamado mi asesor del banco (ING), para "avisarme" de que la inflación se esta disparando por encima del 3% (poco me parece) y que han sacado un producto el cual están recomendando a todos sus clientes con cierto capital para protegerse, cuando le he dicho que ya lo protegía yo cambiando mis euros a una moneda mucha más dura (el bitcoin) se ha quedado 30 segundos en silencio para decirme que me dejase de cuentos y metiera mi dinero en el fondo que me recomendaba...hahahaha, le he colgado por supuesto. Los bancos andan en panico y la economía se va a la mierda, protejanse amigos, pero de la forma correcta.


----------



## uhnitas (18 Jun 2021)

Las death cross, las velas de una hora, los futuros, Goldman Sachs, el BBVA, las shitcoins, los yo creo que subirá, bajará o dará vueltas en espiral...me sudan la polla. From my cold dead hands.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jun 2021)

Que nadie pierda la perspectiva...
Rentabilidad por activos en 1 año:





Buen fin de semana


----------



## Satoshi (18 Jun 2021)

Atentos a la secta..hablando de la "estafa de las criptomonedas"


----------



## Gusman (18 Jun 2021)

A
Si es como 1 se queda fuera. Ojo...


----------



## Edu.R (19 Jun 2021)

Se avecinan tiempos interesantes. El bloque financiero y político va moviendo ficha.

Lo mismo es toda una celada, pero parece que la fase de negación ha pasado.


----------



## Beborn (19 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Y no sabes la de pasta que hay que dar a los exchanges para que listen las monedas se habla incluso de 500.000 euros por los exchanges top y 30.000 euros por los malillos.



Falso. En Binance este es el proceso.

En particular:


> We donate all listing fees to Binance Charity Foundation, a 100% transparent charity tracked on the blockchain. There is no fixed number. Just propose a number you are comfortable with. Show your willingness to contribute to social impact.











Binance Listing Tips from CZ | Binance Blog


At Binance, we aim to provide more access to crypto and always make best efforts to list high quality tokens. Token listing on Binance goes through rigorous due diligence. Here are some tips for listing your coin on Binance.com, from me (CZ) personally.




www.binance.com


----------



## kalemania (20 Jun 2021)

¿Alguien sabría decirme de un broker de confianza que opere con opciones call de Bitcoin?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Jun 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Falso. En Binance este es el proceso.
> 
> En particular:
> 
> ...




Falso el que ?

He hablado con creadores de monedas y dicen que uno de los requisitos es pagar para entrar en exchanges, luego que si la moneda es de fiar, que si lo que sea, pero hay que pagar para entrar, en algunos casos listan monedas sin pagar por que ven que pueden tener potencial o beneficio en otros sentidos ya no sabria decir.


----------



## debianita (20 Jun 2021)

kalemania dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabría decirme de un broker de confianza que opere con opciones call de Bitcoin?



En Binance hay opciones, hace un mes las estuve estudiando. Al final me tiró para atras el bajo volumen que se movia. Los spreads eran grandes.


----------



## kalemania (20 Jun 2021)

debianita dijo:


> En Binance hay opciones, hace un mes las estuve estudiando. Al final me tiró para atras el bajo volumen que se movia. Los spreads eran grandes.



He abierto una cuenta para verlas, y solo veo futuros. ¿Me puedes decir que ves p.e. para vencimiento Dic.21?


----------



## Arctic (20 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Falso el que ?
> 
> He hablado con creadores de monedas y dicen que uno de los requisitos es pagar para entrar en exchanges, luego que si la moneda es de fiar, que si lo que sea, pero hay que pagar para entrar, en algunos casos listan monedas sin pagar por que ven que pueden tener potencial o beneficio en otros sentidos ya no sabria decir.



Ha sido ponerme a pensar en el nivel que deben tener las monedas cuyos creadores hablan contigo y se me ha dislocado la mandíbula de las carcajadas. Como el día que contaste que tus padres tienen un millón de euros de patrimonio y con eso “enterrabas a medio foro”. Eres un mago del humor, gracias por estos ratitos.


----------



## 2B-san (20 Jun 2021)

Arctic dijo:


> Ha sido ponerme a pensar en el *nivel que deben tener las monedas *cuyos creadores hablan contigo y se me ha dislocado la mandíbula de las carcajadas. Como el día que contaste que tus padres tienen un millón de euros de patrimonio y con eso “enterrabas a medio foro”. Eres un mago del humor, gracias por estos ratitos.



Tienes razon en lo que dices, pero vamos, en telegram puedes meterte en los grupos de cualquier moneda y no es dificil que hables con el desarrollador de cualquier shitcoin nueva que se vaya a lanzar, luego una vez tienen exito pues ya es otro tema, pero hablar con un "creador" pues es como ir a comprar el pan a la panaderia de barrio...

Y lo que dice el forero es cierto, hay que pagar al exchange para que liste la moneda.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Jun 2021)

Arctic dijo:


> Ha sido ponerme a pensar en el nivel que deben tener las monedas cuyos creadores hablan contigo y se me ha dislocado la mandíbula de las carcajadas. Como el día que contaste que tus padres tienen un millón de euros de patrimonio y con eso “enterrabas a medio foro”. Eres un mago del humor, gracias por estos ratitos.



Posiblemente tenga mas de un millon de euros en patrimonio, riete lo que quieras, sabes cuando me entran a mi las risas pues el mismo dia que empiezan a entrarme al banco el pago de los alquileres, en fin..........

Es muy normal que en monedas recien creadas haya gente del equipo de esa moneda que haga amas y les puedes preguntar cualquier tipo de pregunta.

Digo yo que si todos coinciden en las cantidades que les piden los exchanges por listarlas sera verdad.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Jun 2021)

2B-san dijo:


> Tienes razon en lo que dices, pero vamos, en telegram puedes meterte en los grupos de cualquier moneda y no es dificil que hables con el desarrollador de cualquier shitcoin nueva que se vaya a lanzar, luego una vez tienen exito pues ya es otro tema, pero hablar con un "creador" pues es como ir a comprar el pan a la panaderia de barrio...
> 
> Y lo que dice el forero es cierto, hay que pagar al exchange para que liste la moneda.




Este me parece a mi que ya se de que palo va.

No quiere que sepais en el foro que hay que pagar a los exchanges para que penseis que las monedas son totalmente libres de cualquier cosa y tienen una limpieza que nunca tendra el dinero fiar.

A los exchanges hay que pagar de 30.000 euros a 500.000 euros segun el tipo de exchange en el que quieras listar tus monedas, se puede llegar a tratos de pagar con moneda tuya si les interesa para que tengan liquidez, incluso te pueden hacer rebaja si tu moneda piensan ellos que va a ser la ostia puta en verso y que ganaran mucho dinero con ella con comisiones de tradeos, compras, ventas....... pero vaya que hay que pagar por que todos los creadores, desarroyadores o como querais llamarlos coinciden en eso y en las cantidades.

Si viene alguien a decir que es mentira es por que o no sabe de que va el tema y se las da de iluminado o prefiere que creais que todo esto es un ambiente limpio y sano.


----------



## Edu.R (20 Jun 2021)

Arte Surfside, el edificio de lujo de Miami que puedes pagar con criptomonedas


Este increíble complejo cuenta con 16 apartamentos, situados en primera línea de playa, que ofrecen todo tipo de comodidades e interiores de diseño que han conquistado ya a celebrities como Ivanka Trump y Jared Kushner




www.abc.es


----------



## Roninn (20 Jun 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Posiblemente tenga mas de un millon de euros en patrimonio, riete lo que quieras, sabes cuando me entran a mi las risas pues el mismo dia que empiezan a entrarme al banco el pago de los alquileres, en fin..........
> 
> Es muy normal que en monedas recien creadas haya gente del equipo de esa moneda que haga amas y les puedes preguntar cualquier tipo de pregunta.
> 
> Digo yo que si todos coinciden en las cantidades que les piden los exchanges por listarlas sera verdad.



Un millon en patrimonio no da para muchos lujos. Vivir de hidalgo "no me lo superes igualamelo" a lo Mota si, vale... pero ya

Derramas,pisos viejos, impagos, reformas, irpfs bleh el patrimonio inmo esta sobrevalorado en este pais... eh que mejor tenerlo que no pero tampoco es para tirar cohetes


----------



## nandin83 (20 Jun 2021)

Un artículo sobre la manipulación del precio del Bitcoin. A ver que os parece.

4th Dimension: Bitcoin-Manipulation-Cartel — Price-Suppression is the Goal


----------



## Red Star (20 Jun 2021)

Ya he salido de la nevera. El amado LIDL ha tenido a bien banearme una semana por denunciar sus prácticas mafiosas dándole el cambiazo a las fotos que colgué de posibles depósitos de oro sobre la superficie de Marte.

¡¡CALOPEZ DIMISIÓN!!


----------



## MIP (20 Jun 2021)

Arctic dijo:


> Ha sido ponerme a pensar en el nivel que deben tener las monedas cuyos creadores hablan contigo y se me ha dislocado la mandíbula de las carcajadas.



Yo le pregunté una vez una cosa a Andrew Chow por Twitter y me contestó al poco en plan la mar de majo. 

Y he visto también a P. Weuille contestar a gente en Reddit y Twitter con naturalidad y cercanía. 

Hay mucha gente top por ahí en el mundillo que no van de divos (y otros que si claro)


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Jun 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Un millon en patrimonio no da para muchos lujos. Vivir de hidalgo "no me lo superes igualamelo" a lo Mota si, vale... pero ya
> 
> Derramas,pisos viejos, impagos, reformas, irpfs bleh el patrimonio inmo esta sobrevalorado en este pais... eh que mejor tenerlo que no pero tampoco es para tirar cohetes




Hay que ir viendolo todo, en parte tienes mucha razon.

Derramas pues te digo la verdad de momento ninguna, el dia que salga pues ya veremos.

Impagos, de momento nada, hay uno que aun no me ha pagado el mes que le queda de junio, pero solo le queda este mes y tengo la fianza, ademas supongo que pagara, de momento nunca me han dejado nada sin pagar.

He pasado un par de años viviendo a lo justo pero por que se ha juntado todo, era imposible juntar mas cosas negativas, muerte de familiares, estudiantes que salieron pitando con el coronavirus, deuda de uno de los pisos.......

Pero al final se sale de todo, la verdad es que vino muy bien la subida del oro pues mis ahorros en oro me lo pusieron todo mucho mas facil, si no llega a ser por esos ahorros me veo en un serio problema, tambien me ayudo mucho el que quitaran los impuestos a las herencias en andalucia, eso habria sido otro problema, solo en notarios me gaste un puto dineral aun siendo los impuestos muy reducidos, en entierros otro dineral, yo no se la gente que no tiene dinero y se le muere alguien como cojones pagan esos putos pastizales.

Hace un par de meses me llega de hacienda un taco que no os podeis hacer ni idea, aquello acojonaba solo ver el volumen que tenia, digo que cojones sera esto ........... eran mas de 20 facturas a pagar en el banco por que decian que habia pagado menos en los impuestos de herencia y que habia una diferencia a subsanar, iban casi inmueble por inmueble, aquello acojonaba aun cuando lo pude abrir y ver de que se trataba, cuando ya me sente con calma y me puse a mirar todo bien quede bastante tranquilo eran unos 300 y pico euros pero en facturas que iban desde los 2 euros a los 40, digo joder si les habra costado mas dinero poner a un funcionario a ponerse a hacer estas cuentas cosa por cosa.

Estuve hablando con el abogado, me dijo que era todo muy raro pero que pagara que me salia mas caro reclamar y que el mismo abogado me lo mirase todo, supuestamente ellos me lo habian puesto todo como para que yo pagara de mas y no saliera esto.

Ahora ya he podido salir de ese asqueroso bache, todo vuelve a la normalidad e incluso he podido adquirir mas cosas a precio de saldo por el coronavirus.

Te soy sincero yo gano mas dinero que si trabajara con los alquileres.

Ademas ya estoy quitandome cosillas de enmedio que no me son de utilidad y que me pueden dar una vida mas holgada, poco a poco ire reduciendo patrimonio que no es util a efectos de que me produzca dinero.

Siempre es mejor poder tener posibilidades que no tenerlas.


----------



## _______ (20 Jun 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Yo le pregunté una vez una cosa a Andrew Chow por Twitter y me contestó al poco en plan la mar de majo.
> 
> Y he visto también a P. Weuille contestar a gente en Reddit y Twitter con naturalidad y cercanía.
> 
> Hay mucha gente top por ahí en el mundillo que no van de divos (y otros que si claro)



te han comentado alguna perla crypto que haya salido o vaya a salir?


----------



## Porestar (21 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ya he salido de la nevera. El amado LIDL ha tenido a bien banearme una semana por denunciar sus prácticas mafiosas dándole el cambiazo a las fotos que colgué de posibles depósitos de oro sobre la superficie de Marte.
> 
> ¡¡CALOPEZ DIMISIÓN!!



Deja en paz al oro que ya tenemos bastante, eso es latón marciano.


----------



## Porestar (21 Jun 2021)

‘Millionaire’ whales gobble up 90,000 Bitcoin over the past 25 days (cointelegraph.com) 


_Bitcoin (BTC) whales are stocking up, with “millionaire” addresses accumulating around 90,000 Bitcoin worth $367 billion over the past 25 days.

The accumulation was identified by crypto market data aggregator Santiment, which identified that wallets holding between 100 and 10,000 BTC — described by the company as “millionaire tier” addresses — are now the largest segment of Bitcoin hodlers and currently account for 48.7% of Bitcoin’s supply._


----------



## Le Truhan (21 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Shhhhh que dicen los ejjjjpertos que una cartera de papel es una gilipollez, que lo bueno es ledger y tal.
> Gente que busca anonimato financiero con BTC...y compra por amazon con sus datos físicos y bancarios, un ledger o trezor
> 
> Tras la carta de Ledger, les llegará la carta de Hacienda.
> ...



cual es la mejor cold wallet que aconsejas, ahora tengo poco Bitcoin pero llegara un momento, que me va a interesar.


----------



## kynes (21 Jun 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> XRP es una estafa.
> 
> Escasez controlada, ese concepto que tanto gusta a nuestras amadas élites y que XRP copia punto por punto.



Sería gracioso que XRP Ledger sea el que venga a salvar a BTC de todos sus males.



Igual acabáis siendo fanboys y todo ;-)


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jun 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> cual es la mejor cold wallet que aconsejas, ahora tengo poco Bitcoin pero llegara un momento, que me va a interesar.



Si no vas a tocar estas criptos en mucho tiempo (años), para mí la mejor cartera fría es la que te generes tú offline.
Sin darle datos a nadie, sin comprar aparatos a terceros; tan solo tú tendrás la info.

Te generas tu dirección de BTC, y te imprimes las claves, aunque aún mejor que imprimir es que:

a) Te memorices la clave privada
b) Te la escribas en papel en varios sitios y lugares diferentes, SIEMPRE A LÁPIZ, no a boli.

Y a esperar unos años a que la magia, se haga realidad.


----------



## Porestar (21 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si no vas a tocar estas criptos en mucho tiempo (años), para mí la mejor cartera fría es la que te generes tú offline.
> Sin darle datos a nadie, sin comprar aparatos a terceros; tan solo tú tendrás la info.
> 
> Te generas tu dirección de BTC, y te imprimes las claves, aunque aún mejor que imprimir es que:
> ...



¿Por qué no a boli?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (21 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Sería gracioso que XRP Ledger sea el que venga a salvar a BTC de todos sus males.
> 
> 
> 
> Igual acabáis siendo fanboys y todo ;-)






Si la esperanza para el BTC es la estafa centralizada de XRP, ese criptofetiche para los esquizos garrafapalianos entonces...


...vended o no ya dará igual.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Por qué no a boli?



La tinta se degrada mucho antes, y se puede llegar a borrar con el paso del tiempo por el calor, la humedad, etc.
El lápiz es más resistente.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jun 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> cual es la mejor cold wallet que aconsejas, ahora tengo poco Bitcoin pero llegara un momento, que me va a interesar.



Mira, esta noticia es de esta semana:

Los hackers tienen un nuevo método para robar Bitcoin: enviando a los usuarios monederos físicos de criptomonedas falsos

Pero el tema es grave no por lo que dice Xataka...sino porque saben las direcciones de quiénes las compraron.
Hoy les mandan ledgers para ver si pican...pero mañana pueden presentarse perfectamente en persona.
El riesgo de darle a terceros, tus datos.


----------



## The Grasshopper (21 Jun 2021)

Yo uso wallets frías por software en las que de momento, confío.

como se genera esa clave? En las de papel he visto mucho scam. Si sabéis de algún sitio fiable para crear una cold wallet en papel porfa compartid.


----------



## digipl (21 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Yo uso wallets frías por software en las que de momento, confío.
> 
> como se genera esa clave? En las de papel he visto mucho scam. Si sabéis de algún sitio fiable para crear una cold wallet en papel porfa compartid.



Bitaddress.org es el generador mas usado y verificado. En lugar de usarlo online, descárgalo desde Github y utiliza un ordenador sin conexión. 

Mejor si arrancas desde un liveCD sin ninguna conexión activa. Si lo imprimes, intenta usar una impresora tonta sin memoria....









Releases · pointbiz/bitaddress.org


JavaScript Client-Side Bitcoin Wallet Generator. Contribute to pointbiz/bitaddress.org development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## Porestar (21 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> La tinta se degrada mucho antes, y se puede llegar a borrar con el paso del tiempo por el calor, la humedad, etc.
> El lápiz es más resistente.



He visto anotaciones en lápiz casi desaparecer al envejecer el papel en unos 20 - 30 años y las de tinta de boli bic aguantar perfectamente.


----------



## MIP (21 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> te han comentado alguna perla crypto que haya salido o vaya a salir?



Pues no. Aunque si andas buscando “chicharros” tipo tokens de chuchos y mierdas de esas, no seré yo el que te de señales de nada. 

Proyectos buenos salen muy pocos al año, y ni siquiera que sean buenos te garantiza que vayan a tener éxito.


----------



## Beborn (21 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> He visto anotaciones en lápiz casi desaparecer al envejecer el papel en unos 20 - 30 años y las de tinta de boli bic aguantar perfectamente.



Yo lo que haria es revisar cada X meses o al menos 1 vez al año mis copias de seguridad en papel, no vaya a ser que se esten degradando y tal. Y repasarlas o copiarlas a un nuevo papel/cartulina o bien grabarlas como hacen algunos en metal.

Los wallets cripto todavia son relativamente nuevos (unos 10 años) pero si alguien creó un wallet en 2011 y escribió a boli o lapiz la semilla, y no la ha vuelto a mirar a ver que tal esta (y si esta donde la dejo o cree que la dejo) yo me preocuparia.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (21 Jun 2021)

[]


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (21 Jun 2021)




----------



## Okjito (21 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Mira, esta noticia es de esta semana:
> 
> Los hackers tienen un nuevo método para robar Bitcoin: enviando a los usuarios monederos físicos de criptomonedas falsos
> 
> ...



El LEDGER cuando lo ocmpras, tienes que mandar que lo entreguen en las tipicas Amazon Lockers o similar. Yo compré directamente a LEDGER (no me fio de AMAZON en esto) y lo mande a una libreria cercana. LEDGER no tiene registro de donde vivo ya que metí una direccion falsa


----------



## Okjito (21 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> He visto anotaciones en lápiz casi desaparecer al envejecer el papel en unos 20 - 30 años y las de tinta de boli bic aguantar perfectamente.



La clave son las chapas de metal con la semilla grabada. Compras la chapa y que el texto lo hagan en una ferretería...el Paco de turno no tendrá ni zorra de que va el tema. Haces 5 palabras en cada ferretería y punto


----------



## Porestar (21 Jun 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> La clave son las chapas de metal con la semilla grabada. Compras la chapa y que el texto lo hagan en una ferretería...el Paco de turno no tendrá ni zorra de que va el tema. Haces 5 palabras en cada ferretería y punto



Vaya riesgo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Jun 2021)

El que tenga mucha pasta y quiera dormir tranquilo, nada mejor que hardware wallet + cryptosteel, a veces te lo venden todo como un pack en ciertos sitios. Es caro, pero cuando vas a asegurar algo tan importante como tus bitcoñitos más te vale hacer las cosas bien y no andar mirando la pela o aplicando soluciones temporales paco.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> He visto anotaciones en lápiz casi desaparecer al envejecer el papel en unos 20 - 30 años y las de tinta de boli bic aguantar perfectamente.



Depende de muchos factores.
No es lo mismo vivir en Madrid, que en zonas húmedas de Costa o el Caribe.
Hay muchos condicionantes.
Pero por lo general, la tinta de los bolis desaparece mucho antes.

Cada uno que siga su propia aventura!


----------



## Polonia Viva (21 Jun 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


>



Pues esta noticia es importantísima. Si China decide pegarse un tiro en el pie desmantelando una industria en la que son los líderes, los mineros deciden irse a prados más verdes. Y los hodlers encantados con la deslocalización, yo por lo menos, que no me hacía nada de gracia depender tanto de China.


----------



## The Grasshopper (21 Jun 2021)

O sea que en el reparto mundial de tarta los USA se queda con el Bitcoin trayéndose a los mineros para respaldar su dólar y los chinos el yuan digital construido bajo la red de Vechain y respaldado por oro. Me parece entender de los últimos acontecimientos.


----------



## nandin83 (21 Jun 2021)

Lo más sencillo: varias copias de papel plastificadas en distintos sitios. Las plastificadoras cuestan 4 duros, y si teneis algun colega que haya hecho una oposición a magisterio probablemente la podeis pedir prestada.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Jun 2021)

La seguridad está bien, pero algunos llegáis a un nivel de obsesión "llamativo", la verdad.

Lo de la ferretería me ha matado


----------



## Beborn (21 Jun 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> Lo más sencillo: varias copias de papel plastificadas en distintos sitios. Las plastificadoras cuestan 4 duros, y si teneis algun colega que haya hecho una oposición a magisterio probablemente la podeis pedir prestada.



Y ademas si las plastificas, las puedes "plantar" en tiestos con tierra y asi haces honor a la palabra "semilla". Todo muy poetico.


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Jun 2021)

O tatuarselo en la polla con un bolibic, para el burbujo medio es perfectamente valido.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Jun 2021)

Incendios, inundaciones, vendavales o tornados, etc, acaban con el papel en cero coma, por mucho que plastifiques.


----------



## Porestar (21 Jun 2021)

Creo que con tinta china ya sólo dependería de que el papel no se destruyera.


----------



## BudSpencer (21 Jun 2021)

Esto parece el cuento del pastorcillo. Al final sí ha venido el lobo y el gobierno chino echa el cierre a la minería de Bitcoin. Es evidente que va a haber una caída brutal en la capacidad de procesamiento y sale a la luz la situación real: el consumo energético de Bitcoin es tan grande que la minería sólo es viable cuando el coste de la electricidad está subvencionado por el Estado.


----------



## Porestar (21 Jun 2021)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Esto parece el cuento del pastorcillo. Al final sí ha venido el lobo y el gobierno chino echa el cierre a la minería de Bitcoin. Es evidente que va a haber una caída brutal en la capacidad de procesamiento y sale a la luz la situación real: el consumo energético de Bitcoin es tan grande que la minería sólo es viable cuando el coste de la electricidad está subvencionado por el Estado.



¿Y el hostión del oro la semana pasada con los chinos supuestamente comprando toneladas a qué se debió?

Sólo tendrás bisutería amarilla y una dirección inútil desparramada por internet y serás feliz.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (21 Jun 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> La seguridad está bien, pero algunos llegáis a un nivel de obsesión "llamativo", la verdad.
> 
> Lo de la ferretería me ha matado




Lo de la ferretería es una idea muy válida. No es ninguna "obsesión por la seguridad".

Ponte tú en el lugar de tener que guardar varios BTCs de manera segura y a largo plazo. Y lo más importante, bajo tu única responsabilidad.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> O sea que en el reparto mundial de tarta los USA se queda con el Bitcoin trayéndose a los mineros para respaldar su dólar y los chinos el yuan digital construido bajo la red de Vechain y respaldado por oro. Me parece entender de los últimos acontecimientos.



Y es por esto que Bitcoin no va a desaparecer nunca. 

Los chinos y los rusos que acumulen todo el oro que quieran. 
Que respalden su yuan digital, DCEP o lo que sea con el oro que quieran. 

Pero mientras pueda negarme a usar una wallet que me otorgue un bobierno, en la que sepan todo lo que compro y que me puedan bloquear si no soy un "buen ciudadano", lo haré. 

Que van a intentar jugar con el discurso de que si el precio, de que si los mineros que si el clima y demás chorradas, de nuevo y ponernos otra etiqueta de terroristas. Está claro. 

El otro día salió la noticia de que habían pillado a unos individuos que compartían material de pornografía infantil, poco tardaron en soltar que si cobraban en bitcoins... 

Les sigue jodiendo Silk Road. Se acojonaron con Ross y es cierto que eso metió mucho miedo. Pero aquí muchos no vamos a quedarnos quietos mientras nos imponen lo que les venga en gana.


----------



## Polonia Viva (21 Jun 2021)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Esto parece el cuento del pastorcillo. Al final sí ha venido el lobo y el gobierno chino echa el cierre a la minería de Bitcoin. Es evidente que va a haber una caída brutal en la capacidad de procesamiento y sale a la luz la situación real: el consumo energético de Bitcoin es tan grande que la minería sólo es viable cuando el coste de la electricidad está subvencionado por el Estado.



Por si alguien se ha puesto nervioso con la caída de estas últimas semanas, algo razonable teniendo en cuenta que ha caído más del 50%, recordar el secreto del éxito:

1. Buy and HODL. Añade sats periódicamente sin preocuparte del precio
2. No hagas trading. Muy pocos baten al mercado, la mayoría no lo consigue.
3. No uses apalancamiento/leverage. En un activo tan volátil estás comprando todas las papeletas para que te liquiden la posición.
4. Ignora el FUD

y el más importante de todos:

5. TEN PACIENCIA


----------



## ENRABATOR (21 Jun 2021)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Esto parece el cuento del pastorcillo. Al final sí ha venido el lobo y el gobierno chino echa el cierre a la minería de Bitcoin. Es evidente que va a haber una caída brutal en la capacidad de procesamiento y sale a la luz la situación real: el consumo energético de Bitcoin es tan grande que la minería sólo es viable cuando el coste de la electricidad está subvencionado por el Estado.



La mineria siempre es viable para algunos y no viable para otros. Como la mineria de cualquier cosa, si no te sale a cuenta pues chapas. Los mineros que hacen negocio siguen, los otros quiebran. No existe la situacion que comentas porque la dificultad se ajustara a la baja o al alza segun haya mas capacidad de hashing y con ella el coste. Eso es todo


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (21 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> O sea que en el reparto mundial de tarta los USA se queda con el Bitcoin trayéndose a los mineros para respaldar su dólar y los chinos el yuan digital construido bajo la red de Vechain y respaldado por oro. Me parece entender de los últimos acontecimientos.




El oro NO es auditable ni trazable como lo es el BTC así que difícil veo que pueda respaldar nada, mucho menos el yuan digital. China puede decir que tiene 8000 toneladas, pues como si dice 8 millones , solo ellos lo saben y nadie más.

Si en un acto de fe nos creemos que hay países que están acumulando oro masivamente, como puede ser el caso de China, pues aquel se utilizará como mucho para intercambios directos entre países, en los años ochenta la URSS compraba cereal a USA y pagaba con lingotes de oro y platino que eran debidamente comprobados.


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Jun 2021)

El 90% de la capacidad minera de China se ha cerrado durante las últimas 72 horas.

Es probable que veamos el mayor ajuste de dificultad a la baja en la historia de Bitcoin el 30 de junio.

Tiempos históricos y emocionantes.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jun 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Incendios, inundaciones, vendavales o tornados, etc, acaban con el papel en cero coma, por mucho que plastifiques.



Y con los ledger y los trazor. Y con tu vida.


----------



## BudSpencer (21 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El 90% de la capacidad minera de China se ha cerrado durante las últimas 72 horas.
> 
> Es probable que veamos el mayor ajuste de dificultad a la baja en la historia de Bitcoin el 30 de junio.
> 
> Tiempos históricos y emocionantes.



Todavía no.











__





Bitcoin Network Hash Rate


In depth view into Bitcoin Network Hash Rate including historical data from 2009, charts and stats.




ycharts.com


----------



## Porestar (21 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El 90% de la capacidad minera de China se ha cerrado durante las últimas 72 horas.
> 
> Es probable que veamos el mayor ajuste de dificultad a la baja en la historia de Bitcoin el 30 de junio.
> 
> Tiempos históricos y emocionantes.



¿Vamos preparando el PC?


----------



## Red Star (21 Jun 2021)

Un poquito de FUD ruso para condimentar la ensalada: La jefa del Banco Central de Rusia da consejos a los inversores y explica cuál es "la más peligrosa de todas las estrategias"


----------



## The Grasshopper (21 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Un poquito de FUD ruso para condimentar la ensalada: La jefa del Banco Central de Rusia da consejos a los inversores y explica cuál es "la más peligrosa de todas las estrategias"



Es un ataque coordinado China Rusia al Bitcoin. Y los mineros mudándose a USA donde minarán con renovables y nuclear sin impacto en el co2. El CO2 es el nuevo petróleo.


----------



## nandin83 (21 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Vamos preparando el PC?



El próximo bloque se minará con un Pentium 4, como en 2010.


----------



## Seronoser (21 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Un poquito de FUD ruso para condimentar la ensalada: La jefa del Banco Central de Rusia da consejos a los inversores y explica cuál es "la más peligrosa de todas las estrategias"



Recordad que aquí en Rusia, la tenencia de criptos sin comunicar fiscalmente, por valor de más de 150.000 dólares (creo recordar que era esa cantidad), supone 4 años de cárcel en las lujosas instalaciones de la Federación Rusa.

Espero tener internet allá, para poder conectarme a burbuja cuando venga el FSB a buscarme 

Que la jefa del Banco Central, gracias a la cuál el rublo ha perdido un 40% de su valor en menos de un año, nos cuente qué es o no arriesgado...es una broma. Y los rusos lo saben. Por eso no le hacen ni puto caso


----------



## Digamelon (22 Jun 2021)

Es para un amigo que quiere comprar y vender a diario para sacarse unos beneficios: ¿Cuál es el mejor exchange actualmente para comprar y vender BTC rapidito y sin problemas con bancos?


----------



## Seronoser (22 Jun 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Es para un amigo que quiere comprar y vender a diario para sacarse unos beneficios: ¿Cuál es el mejor exchange actualmente para comprar y vender BTC rapidito y sin problemas con bancos?



a) Bisq
b) En persona
c) Localbitcoin y similares
d) Cajeros

El mejor exchange, es el que no existe


----------



## Digamelon (22 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> a) Bisq
> b) En persona
> c) Localbitcoin y similares
> d) Cajeros
> ...



Al colega no le sirve esto, quiere hacer compraventa para pagarse las facturas, el IBI, para poderse comprar un coche quense quiere comprar, el seguro del coche, etc... no es para hacer hodl. Tiene que ser un exchange que vaya rápido y pueda declarar el tema a Hacienda.


----------



## Arctic (22 Jun 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Al colega no le sirve esto, quiere hacer compraventa para pagarse las facturas, el IBI, para poderse comprar un coche quense quiere comprar, el seguro del coche, etc... no es para hacer hodl. Tiene que ser un exchange que vaya rápido y pueda declarar el tema a Hacienda.



Que yo me entere. No conoce ningún exchange pero haciendo trading se va a pagar el coche, el seguro y lo que se ponga por delante. Es así, no?


----------



## Digamelon (22 Jun 2021)

Arctic dijo:


> Que yo me entere. No conoce ningún exchange pero haciendo trading se va a pagar el coche, el seguro y lo que se ponga por delante. Es así, no?



El cabrón acierta todas las bajadas y subidas, parece el puto oráculo de Delfos.


----------



## kynes (22 Jun 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Al colega no le sirve esto, quiere hacer compraventa para pagarse las facturas, el IBI, para poderse comprar un coche quense quiere comprar, el seguro del coche, etc... no es para hacer hodl. Tiene que ser un exchange que vaya rápido y pueda declarar el tema a Hacienda.



Un amigo que quiere hacer trading y te necesita a ti para preguntar a un foro. Dile que empiece a estudiar o mejor que se dedique a otra cosa. 

Si quiere aprovechar las rebajas y meter algo en un exchange, Binance es de los más usados, pero como bien dicen más arriba ningún exchange es seguro y con cambios de regulación de un día para otro te puedes llevar una sorpresa. La misma que te puedes llevar si los bancos rompen puentes con los exchanges, hacking, colapso de USDT, etc.

Los media a la mínima bajada ya hablan de Apocalipsis, Crash de las criptos, y siempre cuando estamos en fases finales de corrección. Lo más probable es que luego venga subida pronunciada pero hay mucha manipulación y planes de futuro de la Fed y Bancos Centrales que podrian traer a las cripto un cisne negro (o verde). Personalmente creo que a BTC le queda al menos un ciclo de mercado de libertad.

Sabiendo eso, especular con criptos es una aventura de riesgo por lo que lo mejor es que cada cual se informe y tome decisiones según su propio criterio y el riesgo que puede y esté dispuesto a asumir.


----------



## Digamelon (22 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Un amigo que quiere hacer trading y te necesita a ti para preguntar a un foro. Dile que empiece a estudiar o mejor que se dedique a otra cosa.
> 
> Si quiere aprovechar las rebajas y meter algo en un exchange, Binance es de los más usados, pero como bien dicen más arriba ningún exchange es seguro y con cambios de regulación de un día para otro te puedes llevar una sorpresa. La misma que te puedes llevar si los bancos rompen puentes con los exchanges, hacking, colapso de USDT, etc.
> 
> ...



El amigo tiene conocimientos de trading pero sus estudios se remontan a hace 15 años y hace mucho que está desconectado del tema.


----------



## Porestar (22 Jun 2021)

El imán más poderoso del mundo ya está listo para lograr la fusión nuclear


Confinará el plasma supercaliente del reactor de fusión ITER, que se construye en el sur de Francia para obtener la energía de las estrellas



www.abc.es


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Jun 2021)

“Los gobiernos son buenos cortando las cabezas de una red centralizada como Napster, pero las redes P2P puras como Gnutella y Tor parecen mantenerse”.

Satoshi Nakamoto.




Mientras tanto... 



Después de cerrar en Sichuan, una empresa china ha enviado con éxito 300 mineros #Bitcoin a Kazajstán.

Más de 2.000 más están en camino.


----------



## pivonazo (22 Jun 2021)

Ha perdido los 30k y ha llegado a 29500$


----------



## _______ (22 Jun 2021)

joder que mal ha bajado de 30 k

voy a dar la batallas hasta la muerte si hace falta

pero wque mal


----------



## Porestar (22 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> “Los gobiernos son buenos cortando las cabezas de una red centralizada como Napster, pero las redes P2P puras como Gnutella y Tor parecen mantenerse”.
> 
> Satoshi Nakamoto.
> 
> ...



Y la CNBC dice que se vayan a texas, perdón por no poner la fuente, igual se va al guano o son las rebajas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Y la CNBC dice que se vayan a texas, perdón por no poner la fuente, igual se va al guano o son las rebajas.



Cada cual compra bitcoin al precio que se merece.


----------



## Pimp (22 Jun 2021)

Comprar btc pro encima de 300 dólares es un suicidio


----------



## basura_inmunda (22 Jun 2021)

pivonazo dijo:


> Ha perdido los 30k y ha llegado a 29500$



Si pasa de los 28, decían que va a 20.000.


----------



## Red Star (22 Jun 2021)

Si no tenéis cerebro ni cojones, no invirtáis en Bitcoin. Esto no es para subnormales ni para cobardes de mierda. @Pimp cómeme el nabo.


----------



## Pimp (22 Jun 2021)

Justo estaba escuchando un tema que refleja a que precio se va el BTC


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Jun 2021)

El Lidl diciendo a su gente que compre bitcoin pero sigue sin ponernos chincheta. 
Piensa que si el hilo es interesante estará siempre el primero... O quizás...


----------



## Okjito (22 Jun 2021)

Sinceramente...seguir pensando que BTC se comporta como un valor tradicional e intentar aplicarle los análisis estadísticos de siempre me parece un error. Pero bueno... me meteré en la cueva hasta que recuperé valor.


----------



## TercioVascongado (22 Jun 2021)

No sé si en este hilo o en otro he leído a alguien recomendar el exchange Oceanex por no pedir KYC. Me he registrado y para operar tanto via Banxa como Simplex piden KYC. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.


----------



## BudSpencer (22 Jun 2021)

La gente está perdiendo la perspectiva totalmente y se dicen a sí mismos que bajadas del 50% ya ha habido en Bitcoin. Señores, no es lo mismo el 50% de $8.000 que el 50% de $60.000  El nivel de locura que ha alcanzado BTC es total.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Jun 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Comprar btc pro encima de 300 dólares es un suicidio



Jaja te quoteo.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 Jun 2021)




----------



## Red Star (22 Jun 2021)

Ya llegan todos los nocoiners a celebrar que "ellos tenían razón" no haciéndose millonarios. Sí guapis sí, nos habéis convencido, la hemos cagado multiplicando x1000 nuestro patrimonio.

Quien ríe el último ríe 2 veces, y a nosotros todavía nos quedan muchas carcajadas, recordadlo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Jun 2021)

A pesar de todo lo que está pasando yo sigo pensando que el bullrun no ha terminado todavía, quedan medio año de margen y pueden ocurrir muchas cosas.


----------



## Polonia Viva (22 Jun 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> El cabrón acierta todas las bajadas y subidas, parece el puto oráculo de Delfos.



Un consejo: cuidado con los gurús del trading. Ten en cuenta que acertar el movimiento del precio de un activo 4, 5, 6 veces seguidas no es imposible. En concreto hacerlo 6 veces seguidas es una posibilidad entre 64. O sea que estadísticamente 1 de cada 64 gurús van a acertar, no porque tengan conocimientos, sino porque no es una posibilidad remota. 

Tengo los huevos pelados de ver a gente así que empiezan a acertar, atrae atención de gente que tiene pasta para quemar pero no le apetece leer, empiezan a seguir sus consejos masivamente y el mercado les acaba reventando el culo cuando inevitablemente el gurú se equivoque con su predicción.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Jun 2021)

A las duras y a las maduras.

2013-2017-2021

Pues ya sabéis de que va esto.


----------



## Pimp (22 Jun 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> A pesar de todo lo que está pasando yo sigo pensando que el bullrun no ha terminado todavía, quedan medio año de margen y pueden ocurrir muchas cosas.



Duki te escuche hermano, pero yo creo que si esta donete la bullrun por desgracia estamos a nada de caer del ath de el año anterior que es la peor noticia posible, pero a todos nos gusta el cachin y tengas razón.


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Jun 2021)

al final el guano ha sido en las moneditas humo estas.

todo lo que sube artificialmente acaba bajando.

elon musk calladito con sus doggycoin y sus mierdas que ya debe haber vendido todo hace semanas


----------



## elKaiser (22 Jun 2021)

BudSpencer dijo:


> Esto parece el cuento del pastorcillo. Al final sí ha venido el lobo y el gobierno chino echa el cierre a la minería de Bitcoin. Es evidente que va a haber una caída brutal en la capacidad de procesamiento y sale a la luz la situación real: el consumo energético de Bitcoin es tan grande que la minería sólo es viable cuando el coste de la electricidad está subvencionado por el Estado.



Claro, todas las TV y los mass media que nos adoctrinan con basura por el mundo, resulta que no consumen energia, ni emiten CO2.


----------



## elKaiser (22 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El 90% de la capacidad minera de China se ha cerrado durante las últimas 72 horas.
> 
> Es probable que veamos el mayor ajuste de dificultad a la baja en la historia de Bitcoin el 30 de junio.
> 
> Tiempos históricos y emocionantes.



Sí la información es verídica, me pregunto que sentido estrategico tiene esto, dentro de la guerra que estamos viviendo.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Jun 2021)

comprados 500 ADA (0,87) y 500 MATIC (0,83) en el dip.

saludoCs


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Jun 2021)

biba el POS


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Jun 2021)

en ciertas webs de noticias de pago con suscripción, hacen eventos con capos de la City y cuentan como va todo el Exchange Crypto que han montado y el estado del arte de los ETFs y las licencias de USA.

USA va absorber toda la mineria crypto, pero primero le van a lavar la cara para adaptarla a la agenda 2030...y hacerla enviromentally friendly.

Wells Fargo, BoA, Sotheby's, VISA, American Express, la empresa que gestiona las transacciones en Wall Street, el propio 'alcalde' de La City....todos reman en la misma dirección...USA institucionalizará las cryptos y hará un 'peg' legal de los productos financieros bajo paraguas de la SEC con todas las cyptos radicadas en US soil.

Decían que la tasa global del G7 iba en la dirección de 'capar' a nivel geopolítico a Coinbase y todo lo que pudiera salir.

meteros en twitter, gab, parler y poneros a leer....

están pasando muchas cosas y no van precisamente en la dirección de que BTC vaya a valer $25,000 por los siglos de los siglos.

el grafico NUPL es vuestro amigo, en Setiembre podría empezar el despegue.

saludos,


----------



## Nailuj2000 (22 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> en Setiembre podría empezar el despegue.



Puede que no tarde tanto


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> en ciertas webs de noticias de pago con suscripción, hacen eventos con capos de la City y cuentan como va todo el Exchange Crypto que han montado y el estado del arte de los ETFs y las licencias de USA.
> 
> USA va absorber toda la mineria crypto, pero primero le van a lavar la cara para adaptarla a la agenda 2030...y hacerla enviromentally friendly.
> 
> ...



No sabría si esto merece un megahilo aparte, con los metaleros, los shitcoiners de XRP, la guerra comercial y económica entre USA y China, el BIS, Blackrock, HSBC, el USDC y su puta madre. 
O seguir el hilo que hay en conspiraciones sobre Bitcoin. 

El caso es que la mayoría de noticias suenan a FUD porque luego hacen lo contrario de lo que dicen. 

Leía hoy en Forbes que cuando no pueden con el sistema, van contra la persona. Y eso ha metido mucho miedo. 

Sabemos que van a morir matando.

Personalmente no me gusta eso del "mundo cripto". Acaba siendo una excusa para quedarse con los bitcoñitos.


----------



## Mpg80 (22 Jun 2021)

This is how easy and simple it is to send a Bitcoin payment in El Salvador. It really feels like magic internet money.


----------



## Digamelon (22 Jun 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Un consejo: cuidado con los gurús del trading. Ten en cuenta que acertar el movimiento del precio de un activo 4, 5, 6 veces seguidas no es imposible. En concreto hacerlo 6 veces seguidas es una posibilidad entre 64. O sea que estadísticamente 1 de cada 64 gurús van a acertar, no porque tengan conocimientos, sino porque no es una posibilidad remota.
> 
> Tengo los huevos pelados de ver a gente así que empiezan a acertar, atrae atención de gente que tiene pasta para quemar pero no le apetece leer, empiezan a seguir sus consejos masivamente y el mercado les acaba reventando el culo cuando inevitablemente el gurú se equivoque con su predicción.



Que no es un gurú, y es él mismo el que va a tradear con su propio dinero.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Jun 2021)

joder la ha clavado con el timing al meterme en ADA y MATIC hoy.

fucking king  jajajja


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Jun 2021)

“Estoy seguro de que dentro de 20 años habrá un gran volumen de transacciones o no habrá volumen”.

Satoshi Nakamoto. 


Veremos...


----------



## Seronoser (22 Jun 2021)

Yo creo que China está cagada de miedo con el BTC. Hace 6 años, en 2015, cuando el Partido Comunista Chino presentó las líneas maestras del próximo quinquenio para el país, no pudo ni imaginarse que el BTC podría joderles los planes de control absoluto.

Todo su esfuerzo en estos años, se ha basado en destruir el dolar, su mayor enemigo. Para ello han ideado y ya puesto en práctica, el e-yuan.
Pero de repente, ha surgido el BTC con una fuerza descomunal. Inimaginable para ellos.

Ahora, están jodidos. Los que tienen pasta (hay más de mil multimillonarios en China), ya han abierto la vía de escape.
Y ya sabemos que a BTC le importa poco las trabas que le pongan.
Es Inevitable.
Esté a 1000 dólares, o a 100.000 dólares.


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Jun 2021)

China acaba de matar su cripto industria. Seguramente esto hará que el yuan digital sea mucho más atractivo para todos.




Bitcoin sigue funcionando perfectamente. 


El que no vea el trasfondo, o no quiere verlo o cuando lo haga será demasiado tarde para él.


----------



## The Grasshopper (22 Jun 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Puede que no tarde tanto



hemos tocado fondo y despegamos aunque habrá alguna caída por delante como siempre. A mi me ha parecido un wyckoff de libro.


----------



## Porestar (22 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> hemos tocado fondo y despegamos aunque habrá alguna caída por delante como siempre. A mi me ha parecido un wyckoff de libro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 692719



No puede ser


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (22 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> hemos tocado fondo y despegamos aunque habrá alguna caída por delante como siempre. A mi me ha parecido un wyckoff de libro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 692719



Ese grafico de wycoff, si lo entiendo bien, es una representacion de los puntos criticos que las manos fuertes usan para manipular y para testear el mercado, no necesariamente un plano del grafico que se pueda superponer (aunque supongo que hay casos en los que se puede). Es decir, puede haber varios secondary test y puede haber mas de un spring.

Creo que podriamos estar en una fase de acumulacion, de hecho es en lo que me estoy basando para operar, pero me falta ver la caida de volumen en las ventas, que al final es lo importante en todo esto, ellos acumulan hasta que ven que la oferta dispuesta a vender se agota y es entonces cuando lanzan el rally alcista y la fase de distribucion.

Por otro lado wyckoff es algo de bastante largo plazo, me parece un poco aventurado aplicarlo a graficos diarios y con todo tan comprimido, aunque puede ser dado que todo en las criptos se mueve mil veces mas rapido.


----------



## el cabrero (22 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> China acaba de matar su cripto industria. Seguramente esto hará que el yuan digital sea mucho más atractivo para todos.



Recuerdo la brasa que daba @easyridergs con este tema en el hilo


----------



## Red Star (22 Jun 2021)

38 páginas y el hilo sin chincheta...

¡CALOPEZ DIMISIÓN!


----------



## The Grasshopper (22 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> 38 páginas y el hilo sin chincheta...
> 
> ¡CALOPEZ DIMISIÓN!



Así no Calopez…


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Jun 2021)

aprovechad para comprar cryptos POS....hay una barbaridad de proyectos de venture capital basados en POS en Europa ahpra mismo.

Canadá acaba de invertir $100 millones de dolares en empresas de blockchain y cryptos POS tipo ADA y MATIC este lunes mismo a través de la bolsa de Ámsterdam.

echarle 500eu a cada una..que os arrepentiréis.

he dicho.


----------



## Polonia Viva (23 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> aprovechad para comprar cryptos POS....hay una barbaridad de proyectos de venture capital basados en POS en Europa ahpra mismo.
> 
> Canadá acaba de invertir $100 millones de dolares en empresas de blockchain y cryptos POS tipo ADA y MATIC este lunes mismo a través de la bolsa de Ámsterdam.
> 
> ...



POS es una estafa y además está bastante más centralizado que el POW. El que más tiene, más recibe, sin gastar nada de energía. La energía es el centro de absolutamente todo en esta vida.

Por ejemplo, en una situación cotidiana, imagina una persona que te dice que X cosa no le gusta, algo que sea embarazoso reconocer para una persona, por ejemplo ir a un club de striptease. Sin embargo, te encuentras por casualidad a esa persona saliendo de un club de striptease varias veces. ¿De qué te fías más? ¿De lo que dice o de lo que hace? Instintivamente sabemos que nos tenemos que fijar en lo que hace. ¿Por qué es así? Probablemente lo habrás deducido: por la energía que gasta hablando y por la que gasta actuando, tanto en forma de tiempo como en forma de dinero.

Una vez que entiendes el concepto de energía monetaria es muy fácil entender por qué el POW añade valor y el POS no lo hace.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Jun 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> POS es una estafa y además está bastante más centralizado que el POW. El que más tiene, más recibe, sin gastar nada de energía. La energía es el centro de absolutamente todo en esta vida.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en una situación cotidiana, imagina una persona que te dice que X cosa no le gusta, algo que sea embarazoso reconocer para una persona, por ejemplo ir a un club de striptease. Sin embargo, te encuentras por casualidad a esa persona saliendo de un club de striptease varias veces. ¿De qué te fías más? ¿De lo que dice o de lo que hace? Instintivamente sabemos que nos tenemos que fijar en lo que hace. ¿Por qué es así? Probablemente lo habrás deducido: por la energía que gasta hablando y por la que gasta actuando, tanto en forma de tiempo como en forma de dinero.
> 
> Una vez que entiendes el concepto de energía monetaria es muy fácil entender por qué el POW añade valor y el POS no lo hace.



hay un valle entero en Suiza...el Crypto Valley..basado todo en startups derivadas de aplicaciones con cryptos POS como core-business.

Llámalos y diles que bajen la persiana...que has visto a fulanito salir del club de striptease 

enfin.


----------



## Red Star (23 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> hay un valle entero en Suiza...el Crypto Valley..basado todo en startups derivadas de aplicaciones con cryptos POS como core-business.
> 
> Llámalos y diles que bajen la persiana...que has visto a fulanito salir del club de striptease
> 
> enfin.



Hay un montón de gente hablando de física cuántica que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla. Muchas de esas startups van a acabar en el guano.

Fíjate en el multimillonario al cual le acaban de desaparecer 17.000 millones de dólares por invertirlos en una shitcoin.

La mayoría de startups no se fundan para crear un nuevo producto que pegue el pelotazo y sea rentable, sino para que los fundadores consigan rondas de financiación millonarias vendiendo humo y luego puedan vender su empresa cuando "valga" millones.


----------



## Polonia Viva (23 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> hay un valle entero en Suiza...el Crypto Valley..basado todo en startups derivadas de aplicaciones con cryptos POS como core-business.
> 
> Llámalos y diles que bajen la persiana...que has visto a fulanito salir del club de striptease
> 
> enfin.



Yo no he dicho que no pueda haber alguna aplicación interesante de alguna alt-coin, que los hay, pero su valor no viene del POS. Pero bueno, respeto tu opinión y el tiempo dará y quitará razones.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Jun 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que no pueda haber alguna aplicación interesante de alguna alt-coin, que los hay, pero su valor no viene del POS. Pero bueno, respeto tu opinión y el tiempo dará y quitará razones.



de momento tienes a ADA y MATIC con un aplome en la cotizacion (relativa) bestial...mientras BTC caia a los infiernos habia y hay ostias para comprar ADA y MATIC.


----------



## _______ (23 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> de momento tienes a ADA y MATIC con un aplome en la cotizacion (relativa) bestial...mientras BTC caia a los infiernos habia y hay ostias para comprar ADA y MATIC.


----------



## Thomas Flare (23 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> hemos tocado fondo y despegamos aunque habrá alguna caída por delante como siempre. A mi me ha parecido un wyckoff de libro.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 692719



Como cojones consiguieron romper todas las ordenes de compra a 30k hasta llegar a 29k? Me suena a que los chinos no quieren bajar el precio todavia para seguir liquidando a precios mas competitivos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Jun 2021)

Otro ejemplo de cómo les jode Bitcoin a los castuzos de siempre.

En El Salvador se han unido los comunistoides y los oligarquillas para pedir que se derogue la Ley Bitcoin.

Entre los "argumentos", dicen que no le van a prestar dinero a El Salvador.

Vamos, que estos hijos de puta, seguramente keynesianos, y los comunistas, tenían pensado endeudarse a morir, como han hecho siempre, tener trólares para ellos y sus amiguetes a coste 0, prestar a los demás a un %, y bien que iban a subir impuestos al resto para luego pagar la fiesta. ¿De qué me suena eso?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> de momento tienes a ADA y MATIC con un aplome en la cotizacion (relativa) bestial...mientras BTC caia a los infiernos habia y hay ostias para comprar ADA y MATIC.



La discusión entre PoS y PoW lleva cinco años ya más que superada.

1) El PoS no sirve para nada puesto que es mucho más inseguro en todos los aspectos (expone grandes cantidades de moneda en billeteras calientes conectadas a hinternec, tiende a centralizar mucho más la red al premiar al que más tokens acumula, los early adopters pueden atacar el sistema en cualquier momento futuro porque, aunque vendiesen tiempo atrás su stake, todavía mantendrían en su poder las claves privadas que reorganizarían la cadena de bloques, etc)

2) El PoS no elimina las barreras de entrada al sistema porque, en caso de que aparezcan cadenas competidoras (=atacantes), se debe acudir a un canal de comunicación externo para alcanzar un consenso sobre cuál de todas ellas es la "legítima". Esto rompe por completo el axioma de la no dependencia de confianza en un tercero y, además, impide que ningún software autónomo o descentralizado pueda emplear esa criptodivisa en el futuro. La red Bitcoin, sin embargo, es en sí misma un propio canal de comunicación seguro.

Así que te pediría que dejases ya de hacer proselitismo de tus mierdas PoS en el hilo de Bitcoin. Aquí hablamos de cosas más serias.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (23 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La discusión entre PoS y PoW lleva cinco años ya más que superada.
> 
> 1) El PoS no sirve para nada puesto que es mucho más inseguro en todos los aspectos (expone grandes cantidades de moneda en billeteras calientes conectadas a hinternec, tiende a centralizar mucho más la red al premiar al que más tokens acumula, los early adopters pueden atacar el sistema en cualquier momento futuro porque, aunque vendiesen tiempo atrás su stake, todavía mantendrían en su poder las claves privadas que reorganizarían la cadena de bloques, etc)
> 
> ...



Podría rebatirte uno a uno los puntos que mencionas pero me da pereza. El primero el más facil: la mayoria de protocolos de PoS tiene un par de claves para firmar bloques y otro par para mover fondos (firmar transacciones).

Pero me gustaría darte un dato para que te des cuenta de como de _inseguro_ o _fallido_ es PoS:

Cuando Ethereum pase a ETH2.0, asumiendo una dominancia de Bitcoin similar a la actual, habra *más capitalización de mercado en protocolos PoS que en protocolos PoW*.


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La discusión entre PoS y PoW lleva cinco años ya más que superada.
> 
> 1) El PoS no sirve para nada puesto que es mucho más inseguro en todos los aspectos (expone grandes cantidades de moneda en billeteras calientes conectadas a hinternec, tiende a centralizar mucho más la red al premiar al que más tokens acumula, los early adopters pueden atacar el sistema en cualquier momento futuro porque, aunque vendiesen tiempo atrás su stake, todavía mantendrían en su poder las claves privadas que reorganizarían la cadena de bloques, etc)
> 
> ...



mierdas las tuyas, que por eso te llamas Sr.Mojón.

yo sólo digo que mientras BTC caía a los infiernos en 2 dias (no entraré si era un ataque coordinado, Musk, los chinos, o una 'correción sana') ..esas dos monedas de mierda (para tí)..entraba dinero a espuertas,

Que son humo? Pues no lo sé, porque resulta que detrás están los mismos que dán la brasa con el stock2flow, el halving, etc.

Me parece arrogante decir 'el PoS no sirve pa ná'..te ha faltado decir 'Arquilar eh tiar er dinero..gnyeee'.

Habéis montado una echo chamber que tela, se os tiene que bailar el agua sino los nenes se enfadan y no respiran 

entre los nocoiners culo en llamasny los talibánes como tú..tela nene jajaj


----------



## kynes (23 Jun 2021)

Se está forjando una nueva raza, los *noPoScoiners*


----------



## gapema (23 Jun 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Podría rebatirte uno a uno los puntos que mencionas pero me da pereza. El primero el más facil: la mayoria de protocolos de PoS tiene un par de claves para firmar bloques y otro par para mover fondos (firmar transacciones).
> 
> Pero me gustaría darte un dato para que te des cuenta de como de _inseguro_ o _fallido_ es PoS:
> 
> Cuando Ethereum pase a ETH2.0, asumiendo una dominancia de Bitcoin similar a la actual, habra *más capitalización de mercado en protocolos PoS que en protocolos PoW*.




El truco de "Podría rebatirte pero me da pereza" es más viejo que el cagar. Si no se lo rebates es porque no puedes. Crees que no sabes, pero no, es porque no puedes, ni tu ni nadie.


----------



## Pimp (23 Jun 2021)

Cuando ves quienes están en contra de las cryptos y que aparecen solo cuando las cosas van mal ves que las cryptos es el barco ganador, menuda panda de muertos de hambre que sigan con su dinero tangible pagando paguitas y chocho charlas. Todo el dinero que voy sacando del trabajo y parte de bolsa lo estoy metiendo en ofertones mientras la gente tacha de timo todo el mundo crypto lo tendran que aceptar si o si.

On topic si es verdad lo de las granjas chinas camino a U.S.A con energía renovable el autista musk tendra que aceptar y el precio subirá otra vez, de nuevo desaparecerán los nocoiners.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Jun 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Podría rebatirte uno a uno los puntos que mencionas pero me da pereza. El primero el más facil: la mayoria de protocolos de PoS tiene un par de claves para firmar bloques y otro par para mover fondos (firmar transacciones).
> 
> Pero me gustaría darte un dato para que te des cuenta de como de _inseguro_ o _fallido_ es PoS:
> 
> Cuando Ethereum pase a ETH2.0, asumiendo una dominancia de Bitcoin similar a la actual, habra *más capitalización de mercado en protocolos PoS que en protocolos PoW*.



Me importa bien poco lo que le vaya a ocurrir a Ethereum. Yo te digo lo que hay. El PoS es demasiado inseguro como para albergar un sistema monetario de miles de millones de dólares, así que el ajuste se terminará haciendo... os guste o no. O bien tendréis que poner checkpoints periódicos en la red para protegerla, que es exactamente lo que hace Bitcoin cada diez minutos, o bien los ataques y la centralización tirarán el precio. No hay "soluciones mágicas".

El problema fundamental del PoS es que no dispone de un canal de comunicación seguro para poder alcanzar un consenso sobre qué cadena es la "legítima" y esto implica que, en cuanto aparecen cadenas atacantes (que, recordemos, no cuestan nada de producir), hay que acudir a algún canal de comunicación seguro para poder empezar a consensuar allí cuál es la cadena válida.

Y ese problema es, específicamente, al que Satoshi Nakamoto encontró solución mediante Bitcoin: que un grupo indeterminado de nodos pueda establecer un consenso a través de un canal de comunicación inseguro (=internet).

Así pues, las "soluciones" a este problema que las shitcoins PoS ofrecen, o bien vulneran la parte de "grupo indeterminado de nodos" convirtiéndolo mágicamente en un grupo determinado, por ejemplo sacándose de la manga nodos maestros, coordinadores, o mierdas similares, y que implican claramente una centralización, o bien vulneran la parte de "a través de un canal de comunicación inseguro", que implica necesariamente la pérdida del anonimato a través de sistemas de puntos de prestigio o de identificación de usuarios, lo que implica muchos problemas de seguridad.


----------



## Pimp (23 Jun 2021)

Vi este video hace mucho este buen chino a día de hoy será giga billonario


----------



## landlady (23 Jun 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Podría rebatirte uno a uno los puntos que mencionas pero me da pereza. El primero el más facil: la mayoria de protocolos de PoS tiene un par de claves para firmar bloques y otro par para mover fondos (firmar transacciones).
> 
> Pero me gustaría darte un dato para que te des cuenta de como de _inseguro_ o _fallido_ es PoS:
> 
> Cuando Ethereum pase a ETH2.0, asumiendo una dominancia de Bitcoin similar a la actual, habra *más capitalización de mercado en protocolos PoS que en protocolos PoW*.



¿Cuál es la capitalización de ethereum?

¿Cómo se calcula su capitalización si ni siquiera tiene un supply definido?


----------



## Lord Vader (23 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Por qué no a boli?




Duración:

_El grafito es la parte con que dibujamos, su nombre viene del griego (graphein) que significa dibujar y es una forma de carbono como los diamantes y el grafeno, su resistencia es impresionante, no se degrada por el paso del tiempo y tiene propiedades lubricantes, un dibujo realizado a lápiz sobre un muro puede durar todo lo que dure el muro manteniendo la frescura del primer día, también se denomina al grafito plumbagina y plomo negro._


----------



## Edu.R (23 Jun 2021)

Me alegro que la última página tenga debate técnico. Hacía falta.


----------



## Beborn (23 Jun 2021)

No se podia saber.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (23 Jun 2021)

landlady dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la capitalización de ethereum?
> 
> ¿Cómo se calcula su capitalización si ni siquiera tiene un supply definido?



La capitalización de Ethereum ahora mismo es de 230,973,469,546$ según coinmarketcap. Que Ethereum no tenga tope en el supply máximo no quiere decir que no tenga supply definido. Puedes contar cuantos ETH hay en circulación en cada momento tú mismo.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El problema fundamental del PoS es que no dispone de un canal de comunicación seguro para poder alcanzar un consenso sobre qué cadena es la "legítima" y esto implica que, en cuanto aparecen cadenas atacantes (que, recordemos, no cuestan nada de producir), hay que acudir a algún canal de comunicación seguro para poder empezar a consensuar allí cuál es la cadena válida.
> 
> Y ese problema es, específicamente, al que Satoshi Nakamoto encontró solución mediante Bitcoin: que un grupo indeterminado de nodos pueda establecer un consenso a través de un canal de comunicación inseguro (=internet).
> 
> Así pues, las "soluciones" a este problema que las shitcoins PoS ofrecen, o bien vulneran la parte de "grupo indeterminado de nodos" convirtiéndolo mágicamente en un grupo determinado, por ejemplo sacándose de la manga nodos maestros, coordinadores, o mierdas similares, y que implican claramente una centralización, o bien vulneran la parte de "a través de un canal de comunicación inseguro", que implica necesariamente la pérdida del anonimato a través de sistemas de puntos de prestigio o de identificación de usuarios, lo que implica muchos problemas de seguridad.



hay varias formas de solucionar el problema de que un grupo indeterminado de nodos pueda establecer un consenso a través de un canal de comunicación inseguro. Una de ellas es el Nakamoto consensus en Bitcoin, otra forma es mediante un protocolo Byzantine Fault Tolerant (BFT) que existen desde hace años. 

Lo diíicil no es establecer consenso sobre un canal inseguro (cosa ya solucionada teóricamente desde los años 70), lo dificil es elegir a un lider de una manera decentralizada y aleatoria para que proponga sobre que información establecer ese consenso (es decir, el creador del siguiente bloque). Ahi es donde PoW tiene una solución elegante y sencilla. Pero últimamente los nuevos protocolos de PoS proponen soluciones que funcionan (Verifiable Random Functions, BLS signatures, etc) y todas ellas requiriendo un consumo de recursos varios ordenes de magnitud por debajo de PoW. 

Por supuesto esto es una conversación que se nos va de las manos para este hilo, pero la cosa es que la tecnología evoluciona y PoS es una opción tan válida o más (para ciertas funcionalidades) que PoW. Y si no, mira la tendencia de la industria blockchain.


----------



## Porestar (23 Jun 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Duración:
> 
> _El grafito es la parte con que dibujamos, su nombre viene del griego (graphein) que significa dibujar y es una forma de carbono como los diamantes y el grafeno, su resistencia es impresionante, no se degrada por el paso del tiempo y tiene propiedades lubricantes, un dibujo realizado a lápiz sobre un muro puede durar todo lo que dure el muro manteniendo la frescura del primer día, también se denomina al grafito plumbagina y plomo negro._



Si, pero como decía después he visto papel amarillento, deteriorado con los años, en los que la escritura esa casi ilegible, creo que al ser tan superficial está muy expuesto a que el papel se deteriore. Creo que la tinta china sería mejor solución.


----------



## WN62 (23 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Si, pero como decía después he visto papel amarillento, deteriorado con los años, en los que la escritura esa casi ilegible, creo que al ser tan superficial está muy expuesto a que el papel se deteriore. Creo que la tinta china sería mejor solución.



Una mejora a escribir con grafito sería hacerlo con minas duras, digamos a partir de dureza 3H, con lo que aparte de escrito, el papel quedaría con un grabado más duradero.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Jun 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> lo dificil es elegir a un lider de una manera decentralizada y aleatoria para que proponga sobre que información establecer ese consenso (es decir, el creador del siguiente bloque).



Es que "elegir al creador del siguiente bloque" ya es un problema de consenso por un número indeterminado de nodos a través de un canal de comunicación inseguro.



Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Pero últimamente los nuevos protocolos de PoS proponen soluciones que funcionan (Verifiable Random Functions, BLS signatures, etc) y todas ellas requiriendo un consumo de recursos varios ordenes de magnitud por debajo de PoW.



Todos esos sistemas son vulnerables a los ataques Sybil


----------



## España1 (23 Jun 2021)

A cuanto el kilo?

Yo es que aún no estoy empapado en el mercado


----------



## The Grasshopper (23 Jun 2021)

Las criptos de las que llevo la bolsa más grande son un paso más allá del PoS, son PoA, proof of authority. Las validaciones las dan nodos que cualquiera puede comprar y recompensan con gas cada transacción. Según sea la cantidad de monedas de ese nodo, se tiene más o menos poder de voto en la comunidad.


----------



## MIP (23 Jun 2021)

Interesante post de como van a actuar los países combinadamente para regular, que no prohibir, las criptomonedas. 



En algunos casos da algo de miedito, pero creo que es una fase que hay que pasar tarde o temprano.


----------



## nandin83 (23 Jun 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es que "elegir al creador del siguiente bloque" ya es un problema de consenso por un número indeterminado de nodos a través de un canal de comunicación inseguro.
> 
> 
> 
> Todos esos sistemas son vulnerables a los ataques Sybil



Tanto bitcoin como la red Tor se comieron ataques Sybil, y aquí seguimos.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Jun 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Interesante post de como van a actuar los países combinadamente para regular, que no prohibir, las criptomonedas.
> 
> 
> 
> En algunos casos da algo de miedito, pero creo que es una fase que hay que pasar tarde o temprano.



A mí lo que me da miedo es pensar que si ahorro 1 millón de euros, mis hijos verán, entre inflación e impuestos, menos de 1/4 de lo ahorrado.
Y eso, si en los próximos 40 años todo sigue igual, que lo dudo.


----------



## Red Star (23 Jun 2021)




----------



## The Grasshopper (23 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


>



No habrá en España un emprendedor que transforme el sol que nos castiga en bitcoins?


----------



## Red Star (23 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> No habrá en España un emprendedor que transforme el sol que nos castiga en bitcoins?



Aquí es mejor no meterse en estas movidas. No hay seguridad jurídica para hacer nada. Igual te desmantela el tinglado la guardia civil porque a alguien de arriba le sale de las pelotas joderte, te llevas años pleiteando para que te devuelvan los equipos y cuando lo hacen ya están desfasados.

Eso sí, mientras tanto, los <GRUPO ÉTNICO QUE TODOS SABEMOS> chupando electricidad de gratis para cultivar dronjas impunemente con la permisividad de las autoridades.


----------



## The Grasshopper (23 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Aquí es mejor no meterse en estas movidas. No hay seguridad jurídica para hacer nada. Igual te desmantela el tinglado la guardia civil porque a alguien de arriba le sale de las pelotas joderte, te llevas años pleiteando para que te devuelvan los equipos y cuando lo hacen ya están desfasados.
> 
> Eso sí, mientras tantos, los <GRUPO ÉTNICO QUE TODOS SABEMOS> chupando electricidad de gratis para cultivar dronjas impunemente con la permisividad de las autoridades.



Permisividad no, complicidad.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Jun 2021)

Posteo un extracto de este artículo de la DeFi en Bitcoin.



DeFi: es hora de que realmente comencemos a mirar blockchains más allá de Ethereum

[...]

Estos contratos se introdujeron por primera vez como "contratos ricardianos" en 1994 por Nick Szabo, un científico informático, jurista y criptógrafo. DeFi se inspira en blockchain, la tecnología detrás de la moneda digital Bitcoin, y permite que varias entidades mantengan sin permiso una copia de un historial de transacciones, lo que significa que no está controlado por una sola fuente central.

[...]

Trascendiendo a un mundo de DeFi basado en Bitcoin inspirado en la idea original de Satoshi Nakomoto

La solución de Bitcoin para DeFi que estoy a punto de describir necesita enfrentar tres paradojas de Bitcoin que tiene actualmente el BTC.

1) Hasta finales de 2020, las plataformas DeFi para Bitcoin no fueron ampliamente aceptadas. Los poseedores y partidarios de Bitcoin no podían operar de una manera segura y fácil de usar con su Bitcoin mientras permanecían en la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin. Irónicamente, con Bitcoin, tiene un increíble instrumento financiero descentralizado, pero cada vez que quiera usarlo, debe ingresar a un servicio centralizado. Estos servicios centralizados ya no son lo suficientemente buenos.

2) A pesar de que Bitcoin tiene el grupo de liquidez más extenso de todas las criptomonedas, el 90% de esta liquidez no está conectado a DeFi. Todo este Bitcoin se encuentra en intercambios centralizados o billeteras frías. Bitcoin no está perdiendo su poder contra ETH; más bien, el uso de BTC que experimentamos actualmente es solo la punta de un iceberg que se revelará con una solución DeFi adecuada que utiliza el poder de otras cadenas laterales de Bitcoin. Allí, las personas podrán obtener beneficios de sus activos proporcionando liquidez, stackeando, prestando su BTC a otros usuarios. Y todo esto por tarifas muy reducidas.

3) La red Ethereum domina DeFi. El deseo de usar Bitcoin en DeFi resultó en que BTC se envolviera en tokens ERC-20 nativos de Ethereum para convertirse en parte del esquema DeFi. Como resultado, BTC se ejecuta, de manera incómoda, en la red Ethereum y en los contratos inteligentes de Ethereum. Por lo tanto, los bitcoins "envueltos" (WBTC) como una forma de participación de Bitcoin en el sistema DeFi de Ethereum crean una tasa de transacción significativamente más alta que la red Lightning nativa de Bitcoin.


*¿Por qué Bitcoin debería tener DeFi nativo?*

Una persona puede ser libre si, y solo si, tiene el poder de tomar una decisión sobre su futuro y si tiene libertad sobre sus activos. Después de todo, esa fue la razón por la que se inventó Bitcoin en primer lugar. El estado actual de DeFi, en el que, debido a las tarifas, las personas se muestran reacias a usar blockchain para cualquier cosa que no sea el comercio, es insoportable y pide a gritos una solución. Una solución que hará que esos honorarios vuelvan a ser "Yo sé sobre ellos y estoy de acuerdo con ellos", en lugar de "Estoy tan frustrado que necesito desahogarme con mis amigos con una cerveza".

Otra cosa a considerar es el espíritu indomable de Bitcoin. En Bitcoin, no hay CEO, CTO, CMO ni propietario. Es una tecnología creada por la gente para la gente. Fue concebido por un autor anónimo (“Satoshi Nakamoto”), que eligió la oscuridad sobre la gloria y dejó que la tecnología evolucionara en un entorno de código abierto. 21 millones de Satoshi se esparcieron por ahí para que cualquiera pudiera alcanzarlos; almacenar, compartir y utilizar para cambiar para siempre la vida de sus propietarios. Bitcoin es una reforma y revolución para la libertad financiera, disfrazado como un esquema de "hacerse rico rápidamente", que encendió el fuego y crea impulso. Hay grandes esperanzas para el futuro de BTC, tanto de quienes creen en la idea como de quienes ya se han beneficiado de ella 

Como la "madre de todas las cadenas", Bitcoin es el poder detrás de todos los mercados de criptomonedas. Cuando Bitcoin sube, todo lo demás prospera también. Cuando Bitcoin cae, arrastra todo con él. Llama la atención de los grandes gobiernos y atrae a los mayores inversores de todos los tiempos. Es un elemento imposible de matar, sin censura e imparable, que incluso tiene una página web dedicada a registrar cuántas veces en la historia de Bitcoin la gente lo llamó burbuja y una tecnología oficialmente muerta que no lleva a ninguna parte. Es un esplendor digital de código abierto que motivó a Vitalik Buterin a crear Ethereum, y la plataforma de Bitcoin le permite adoptar todas estas otras tecnologías creadas en todas las demás cadenas. 

Todo lo que se ejecuta en Bitcoin está asegurado por su consenso de Prueba de trabajo (PoW) que no tiene rival en el campo de juego del nivel de seguridad. La gente puede argumentar que ese es el precio que paga este mundo por tener una red Bitcoin, que es muy cara de mantener y consume tanta energía.

Sin embargo, piense por un momento en todos esos rascacielos y grandes edificios de oficinas en los que residen los bancos o instituciones financieras. ¿Cuánta energía consumen? ¿Cuál fue la huella de carbono de su construcción? ¿Cuánta energía se necesita para simplemente calentar estos edificios en un día frío? ¿Es, entonces, el consenso de Bitcoin PoW realmente un problema para Greenpeace? La huella de carbono actual de Bitcoin causada por la minería, donde gran parte de la electricidad consumida es suministrada por planes de energía de carbón, no es culpa de Bitcoin. Supongamos que un consenso mundial estaría de acuerdo con el uso de la energía atómica sobre el consumo de carbón, y todos los países se inspiraron en los pioneros del movimiento "independiente del carbón", como Islandia.
En ese caso, nadie podría culpar a Bitcoin por tener hambre de electricidad.


En la historia de la humanidad, nunca ha existido una tecnología como Bitcoin: a la vez tan empoderadora para las personas y tan completamente no violenta. Si le preocupa su consumo eléctrico, cuestiono seriamente sus prioridades. - Edan Yago



*Entonces, si volvemos a ETH DeFi, ¿suena esto como una historia en la que Bitcoin está copiando y pegando Ethereum? *Para nada. Simplemente recupera lo que se pidió prestado y se gana el interés de ser el primero de su tipo: un interés en forma de intercambio mutuo de tecnologías. Sin Bitcoin, no habría Ethereum. Sin Ethereum, Bitcoin no sería tan poderoso como es. Además, la narrativa actual de que BTC y ETH son competidores no es cierta, incluso si algunas personas lo creen. Ethereum, que se cree que es la madre de DeFi, cuando se aísla sin la influencia de Bitcoin pierde su poder, y lo mismo ocurre con Bitcoin.

Ethereum demostró conceptos que podrían descentralizarse y aplicarse a capas monetarias y financieras construidas en Bitcoin y proporcionadas a un usuario a través de una plataforma nativa de Bitcoin. Esta plataforma, en lugar de envolver BTC en un ERC-20 en una cadena diferente, haría esto de una manera nativa de Bitcoin, utilizando una aplicación descentralizada, por lo que los usuarios nunca tendrían que usar un intercambio centralizado nuevamente. Después de todo, ¿por qué deberíamos usar BTC envuelto en Ethereum DeFi y pagar altas tarifas en ETH cuando un Bitcoin puede ejecutarse en Bitcoin blockchain DeFi donde un usuario pagaría una fracción de las tarifas actuales en Satoshi?


Desde el uso intensivo de BTC envuelto en la red ETH, el hambre de Bitcoin DeFi es casi palpable. Es más, ya existe una plataforma que supera todos los bloques antes mencionados y abre el camino para resolver las paradojas de Bitcoin.

Con DeFi basado en Bitcoin, el mundo de las finanzas tal como lo conocemos está a punto de cambiar. Y ese cambio podría desarrollarse por completo en los próximos 10 años.



Texto completo en inglés:








DeFi: It's Time We Really Started Looking At Blockchains Beyond Ethereum | HackerNoon


The mother of DeFi is Etheurem, but the true DeFi platform the world needs now is Bitcoin-based, which follows the original idea of Satoshi Nakomoto.



hackernoon.com


----------



## _______ (23 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El 90% de la capacidad minera de China se ha cerrado durante las últimas 72 horas.
> 
> Es probable que veamos el mayor ajuste de dificultad a la baja en la historia de Bitcoin el 30 de junio.
> 
> Tiempos históricos y emocionantes.



Por qué justo el 30 ? Y después del 3 durante todo julio?


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Por qué justo el 30 ? Y después del 3 durante todo julio?



Los cálculos que hace después del reajuste de 2016 bloques. Quizás sea justo esa fecha a la que hace referencia.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Jun 2021)

Los nocoiners y todos los que se aprovecharon del efecto Cantillon pueden seguir llorando. 
Llorad más fuerte.


----------



## _______ (23 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Los cálculos que hace después del reajuste de 2016 bloques. Quizás sea justo esa fecha a la que hace referencia.



Entonces seguirá en este rango hasta el 30 y despegara en julio?


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Jun 2021)

No les beneficia en nada. Por eso digo que sigan llorando.

Me baso en artículos como este:

Efecto Cantillon 2.0: Bitcoin es el primer dinero verdaderamente justo del mundo

Bitcoin cambia una dinámica económica heredada que otorgó a aquellos cercanos a la impresora de dinero una clara ventaja sobre el resto de nosotros.
El puesto Efecto Cantillon 2.0: Bitcoin es el primer dinero verdaderamente justo del mundo apareció por primera vez en Bitcoin Magazine.

Este ensayo se esfuerza por explicar el Efecto Cantillon y cómo la injusticia natural de todos los dineros anteriores siempre ha creado un mundo en el que unos pocos privilegiados podrían aprovecharse de los muchos desfavorecidos. Exploramos cómo bitcoin, como el dinero más justo del mundo, alivia la prevalencia del efecto Cantillon y crea un mundo más justo, equitativo y próspero para todos.

¿Qué es el efecto Cantillon?
“El efecto Cantillon se refiere al cambio en los precios relativos que resulta de un cambio en la oferta monetaria. El cambio en los precios relativos ocurre porque el cambio en la oferta monetaria tiene un punto de inyección específico y, por lo tanto, una trayectoria de flujo específica a través de la economía. El primer destinatario de la nueva oferta de dinero se encuentra en la conveniente posición de poder gastar dólares adicionales antes de que los precios hayan aumentado. Pero quien sea el último en la fila recibe su parte de los nuevos dólares después de que los precios hayan aumentado ".

Vimos el efecto Cantillon en 2008 y 2020 cuando los bancos y otras empresas recibieron rescates para evitar la quiebra. Estos son estudios de casos prácticos que demuestran la efectividad de tener conexiones directas con Wall Street y la Reserva Federal. Solo aquellos más cercanos a las personas que controlan la oferta monetaria pudieron beneficiarse enormemente de cada recesión, mientras que muchos de las clases media y baja no lo hicieron.

Hoy, esto se puede observar fácilmente en el reciente paquete de estímulo que se está debatiendo en los Estados Unidos. Si bien los senadores discutieron durante meses sobre la cantidad de dinero que recibirían los ciudadanos, no hay nada más que un consenso bipartidista y silencioso sobre los miles de millones de dólares en dinero fresco que se destinarán a apoyar organizaciones e intereses masivos fuera de los propósitos directos declarados del proyecto de ley.

El efecto Cantillon gobierna el mundo.


El dinero nunca ha sido justo
La no neutralidad del dinero significa que el dinero no se crea ni se distribuye entre una población de manera equitativa o justa. Existe una injusticia inherente a la creación de dinero y cuanto más fácil es crear dinero, más injusto es para quienes no tienen autoridad y acceso a ciertas conexiones.

Para decirlo francamente, avanzar en la vida puede catalizarse acercándose a la impresora de dinero. Cuando la gente habla de institucionalización, a lo que realmente se refiere es a las reglas para acercarse a la impresora de dinero hoy.

Para el ojo inexperto, Estados Unidos parece la tierra de la prosperidad, pero una vez que se han quitado las anteojeras, la realidad muestra que es simplemente la tierra más cercana a la impresora de dinero.

Si se aleja aún más, queda claro que todos los que viven en los EE. UU. Y reciben dólares estadounidenses directamente, viven inherentemente en una posición privilegiada en comparación con cualquier otra persona en una posición similar, pero no reciben USD directamente. Esto se escala hacia las élites, que están realmente cerca de la impresora, y hacia los pobres.

El efecto Cantillon no solo es cierto para el fiat, sino que también es cierto para los metales preciosos.

Los metales preciosos (principalmente oro y plata) han sido históricamente los mejores bienes monetarios disponibles que la humanidad podía aprovechar. Desafortunadamente, los procesos de minería, custodia y validación necesarios para una economía de metales preciosos que funcionara adecuadamente crearon debilidad para que los operadores centrales oportunistas se beneficiaran de una posición privilegiada.

[...]

La historia está plagada de casos de degradaciones, recortes de monedas y otras violaciones de la justicia de un sistema de metales preciosos. En última instancia, las fallas de los metales preciosos para escalar a un mundo global digital, así como la incapacidad para defenderse de la centralización, la confiscación y el nuevo suministro, han llevado a la introducción de los sistemas monetarios fiduciarios mucho más injustos con los que vivimos hoy.


Ingrese Bitcoin

El 3 de enero de 2009, Satoshi Nakomoto extrajo el primer bloque de la cadena de bloques de Bitcoin con el mensaje "The Times 03 / Jan / 2009 Canciller al borde del segundo rescate para los bancos" - el titular de The Times periódico de Londres esa mañana. Este no fue solo un mensaje de Nakamoto sobre sus intenciones de crear un dinero más justo, sino que también marcó el tiempo y demostró el lanzamiento justo de la moneda bitcoin.

Debido a las acciones deliberadas de Nakamoto y la naturaleza sin permiso, libre y de código abierto de Bitcoin, Bitcoin es el primer dinero verdaderamente neutral. Bitcoin elimina la injusticia inherente que viene con todo el dinero anterior, así como la necesidad de confiar en un tercero para usar Bitcoin.

Bitcoin alinea incentivos

El efecto Cantillon 2.0 es presentado al mundo por Bitcoin. En un mundo de Bitcoin, en lugar de ser recompensados por privilegios, estatus y geografía, solo aquellos que viven más cerca de la verdad pueden cosechar los frutos de la creación de valor.

*“La única forma de obtener bitcoins es adquiriéndolo de otra persona, prácticamente no puedes robar bitcoins, tienes que proporcionar algo de valor y alguien más tiene que separarse voluntariamente de su bitcoin. Creo que no se puede subestimar la profundidad de eso. No hay otra forma de extraer valor de los mercados globales que ser productivo y creo que este es un cambio enorme para la sociedad ”*

La transición hacia un estándar de Bitcoin es un despertar de la verdad y la realidad. 

Bitcoin elimina la posibilidad de que las instituciones vayan contra el mercado porque no se puede crear bitcoin de la nada sin una cantidad exorbitante de energía para extraerlo. Crear más de 21 millones de bitcoins es imposible porque el límite de suministro de 21 millones es impuesto por una red distribuida de nodos independientes. Por primera vez en la historia, Bitcoin ofrece a las personas un medio para realizar cálculos económicos precisos. 

Bitcoin hace que el uso de la violencia para extraer valor sea mucho menos escalable. 

Debido a que Bitcoin permite una custodia y validación sencillas de su propio bitcoin, los usuarios de Bitcoin ya no necesitan depender de instituciones centrales para mantener su patrimonio. Debido a esta distribución de claves y al hecho de que no hay forma de mover monedas sin tener realmente el control de una clave privada de Bitcoin (clave de gasto), los censores o ladrones ahora deben pasar de poseedor de clave a poseedor de clave y extorsionar cada clave individual. 

Estamos viendo que la tecnología cambia la lógica de la violencia a un nivel fundamental. Atrás quedaron los días en que un gobierno podía simplemente congelar la cuenta bancaria de uno. Este aumento del costo de la extorsión y el control de la riqueza de una población es un cambio fundamental en la forma en que el mundo está organizado en la actualidad. 

La capacidad de defensa que ofrece bitcoin a individuos y empresas se analiza en profundidad en los últimos Bitcoin Magazine artículo "The Sovereign Company Thesis".

Un futuro transparente permite más oportunidades
Todos somos muy conscientes de lo que conduce a un sistema monetario cerrado y centralizado porque lo vivimos todos los días. La centralización ciertamente tiene sus casos de uso, pero no cuando hay una falta de responsabilidad por la dilución del trabajo de un individuo. Crear dinero a partir de la nada sigue afectando la productividad y la capacidad de una persona para salir adelante en la vida.

Con Bitcoin, la responsabilidad recae en el individuo en lugar de en una institución o en burócratas autoproclamados que están demasiado alejados de las realidades de las situaciones de la mayoría de las personas. Hay muy pocas personas que entienden cómo se crea el dinero y cómo los gobernadores de las sucursales de la Reserva Federal deciden las tasas de inflación "aceptables". ¿Cuánto es demasiada inflación versus qué poco es demasiado poco? Fiat se parece más al teatro de improvisación que a la ciencia real. Las reglas se rompen cuando los que están en el poder lo consideran necesario, mientras que los ciudadanos de las naciones no tienen voz en lo que es mejor para sus intereses monetarios. 

Por el contrario, las reglas de consenso de Bitcoin no cambian y su código se actualiza extremadamente lentamente con una revisión por pares de clase mundial. A diferencia de su iPhone, que se descompone si no se actualiza, las actualizaciones de Bitcoin son opcionales y los usuarios optan por participar de forma voluntaria. El consenso de la red Bitcoin es más puro que la democracia. No busca quitarle lo productivo para sustentar al buscador de rentas o al parasitario. Continúa incentivando los mejores resultados para todos los participantes, especialmente cuando eso significa obligar a las personas a ser más productivas para adquirir más bitcoins. 

En los últimos 12 años de existencia de Bitcoin, sería difícil encontrar a alguien que aún no haya oído hablar de la moneda digital. Sin embargo, hasta este punto, se ha necesitado una cantidad anormal de curiosidad para descubrir qué es realmente el dinero, cómo se crea, cómo se ha utilizado a lo largo de la historia y qué hace con éxito una moneda o una reserva de valor frente a lo que no. Hoy, Bitcoin es la píldora naranja viral que despierta al mundo sobre lo que es nuestro sistema monetario actual y cómo afecta nuestra vida diaria. 

En un mundo basado en Bitcoin, en lugar de un mundo donde los beneficios se acumulan injustamente para aquellos que tienen el posicionamiento y el apalancamiento social adecuados, los que crean valor acumulan valor; los que están más cerca de la verdad. 

En última instancia, Bitcoin permite a las personas optar por no participar y construir fuera de las construcciones de control existentes. Estos beneficios no se experimentan por igual. Cuanto antes sea un adoptante, más recompensado será, como debería ser dentro de un sistema verdaderamente justo. Bitcoin premia a los curiosos. 

Todos encontramos Bitcoin en el momento que más lo merecemos. Hay quienes tenían bitcoin muy temprano pero ya no están involucrados con el espacio. Algunas personas tienen que emprender el viaje más insoportable de encontrar Bitcoin muy temprano, para cobrar solo de su posición antes de que se desbloquee un gran valor, no solo con el precio de Bitcoin, sino para desbloquear el verdadero potencial de las personas productivas que no están en la situación ideal. situaciones. Bitcoin cambia eso al ser accesible para cualquier persona con conexión a Internet. Con la introducción de Internet y el acceso a la información, Bitcoin jugará un papel similar al continuar exponiendo las prácticas opacas de las redes bancarias centralizadas. 









Efecto Cantillon 2.0: Bitcoin es el primer dinero verdaderamente justo del mundo


Bitcoin cambia una dinámica económica heredada que otorgó a aquellos cercanos a la impresora de dinero una clara ventaja sobre el resto de nosotros. La publicación Efecto Cantillon 2.0: Bitcoin es el primer dinero verdaderamente justo del mundo apareció primero en la revista Bitcoin.



zephyrnet.com


----------



## Thomas Flare (23 Jun 2021)

El POS


Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La discusión entre PoS y PoW lleva cinco años ya más que superada.
> 
> 1) El PoS no sirve para nada puesto que es mucho más inseguro en todos los aspectos (expone grandes cantidades de moneda en billeteras calientes conectadas a hinternec, tiende a centralizar mucho más la red al premiar al que más tokens acumula, los early adopters pueden atacar el sistema en cualquier momento futuro porque, aunque vendiesen tiempo atrás su stake, todavía mantendrían en su poder las claves privadas que reorganizarían la cadena de bloques, etc)
> 
> ...



El POS es simplemente "Central Banking"; está totalmente en contra del movimiento bitcoin.

El POS es burocracia; nadie debería poder determinar la naturaleza del dinero (independientemente de su stake).

Por esto mismo, parear la emisión con una prueba de trabajo es lo más parecido a la segunda Ley de la Termodinámica y lo que debería ser el fundamento del dinero libre.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (23 Jun 2021)

RIP


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Entonces seguirá en este rango hasta el 30 y despegara en julio?



si es sobre la cotización, no sabría decirte.



KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> RIP



edit:

joder, justo ayer leía que lo extraditaban y hoy esto.
Vale que era un scammer y tal. 
Pero le seguía en Twitter y se veía que estaba en la mierda.
No sé hasta qué punto le han perseguido y es otra forma de meter miedo.

¿Le seguirá Elon Musk? Sería demasiado cantoso.
¿Vitalik?



Con Assange, que se puede estar más o menos de acuerdo con ciertas cosas. Con Snowden, con Ross Ulbritch... Buscaré algún hilo en conspiraciones.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Jun 2021)

Un clásico de años pasados, McAfee, ha muerto hoy.
Le han suicidado

Recordemos aquellos tiempos de fama

El fundador de McAfee se “comerá su pene” si el bitcoin no alcanza el millón de dólares en 2020


----------



## _______ (23 Jun 2021)

Thomas Flare dijo:


> El POS
> 
> El POS es simplemente "Central Banking"; está totalmente en contra del movimiento bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Y híbrido POW+POS? 

DAG?


----------



## Red Star (23 Jun 2021)

Encuentran muerto al magnate John McAfee en una prisión catalana tras aprobarse su extradición


El Departamento de Justicia catalán asegura en un comunicado que "todo apunta a que podría tratarse de una muerte por suicidio"




www.eldiario.es





¡¡QUE FUERTE!!

¿Se lo habrán cargado?


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Encuentran muerto al magnate John McAfee en una prisión catalana tras aprobarse su extradición
> 
> 
> El Departamento de Justicia catalán asegura en un comunicado que "todo apunta a que podría tratarse de una muerte por suicidio"
> ...



En mi anterior post cuando digo que "se encontraba en la mierda", me refería a unos tuits algo extraños y que también pasó por enfermería. 
Realmente no parecía ni ser él. 
En otros divagaba por echar de menos a su mujer. 

Hay varios tuits de no hace mucho en los que dice que él no se suicidaría, en otros que le han amenazado y que se esperaba un "Epstein". 

Sus videos criticando la democracia, el poder y los corruptos eran muy molestos para algunos. 

Además, parece que sabía algo de más bastante incómodo y tampoco lo sabremos.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Jun 2021)

Si el POS fuese una solución mejor que el POW ya se habría incluido en Bitcoin.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Jun 2021)

"Imagine someone who has been attacking Bitcoin for over a decade and now to see it succeed would be very hard for them." - Nayib Bukele, 2021

Seguro que muchos nocoiners se van a ver reflejados en esa frase.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (24 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Encuentran muerto al magnate John McAfee en una prisión catalana tras aprobarse su extradición
> 
> 
> El Departamento de Justicia catalán asegura en un comunicado que "todo apunta a que podría tratarse de una muerte por suicidio"
> ...




Este es el k iba a comer sus cojones con cuchillo y tenedor si BTC no subia a 1 millon, no?

O algo asi era.
En fin, descanse en paz.

Y no os olvideis de hacer caja de vez en cuando.
Tempus fugit.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (24 Jun 2021)

A todo esto, voy corto... no en btc sino en shits.... Vamos a ver si rasco algo, volvemos a probar los 30 k. Dentro desde 33200 en shitcoins

Os deseo suerte a los HODLers, pero necesito dinero.

Tan solo soy un vulgar especulador, carezco de pedigrí


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Jun 2021)




----------



## kynes (24 Jun 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si el POS fuese una solución mejor que el POW ya se habría incluido en Bitcoin.



¿Y si POW resulta ser BETA y POS se corona como VHS? La "tecnología" importa poco cuando la "industria" decide quien gana la batalla.

La Banca siempre gana y su apuesta de caballo ganador es para los CBDCs con tokens propios que "transformarán la historia del dinero". La historia de libertad financiera de BTC es muy romántica pero como todo sistema es atacable con los recursos y el tiempo necesario, y "la banca" los tiene.

En mi opinión, lo que queda por ver es qué rol jugará Bitcoin en todo esto, si es que le dejan jugar alguno y no fue construido como un mero Caballo de Troya para colarnos el nuevo sistema monetario internacional.

Aún estamos a tiempo de estudiar, prepararnos y posicionarnos lo mejor posible.


----------



## Polonia Viva (24 Jun 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> A todo esto, voy corto... no en btc sino en shits.... Vamos a ver si rasco algo, volvemos a probar los 30 k. Dentro desde 33200 en shitcoins
> 
> Os deseo suerte a los HODLers, pero necesito dinero.
> 
> Tan solo soy un vulgar especulador, carezco de pedigrí



Intentar hacer dinero rápido mediante trading suele ser la forma más rápida de perder el que tienes. No obstante te deseo suerte, a lo mejor eres parte del pequeño porcentaje de gente que tiene éxito haciendo trading.


----------



## Al-paquia (24 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Y si POW resulta ser BETA y POS se corona como VHS? La "tecnología" importa poco cuando la "industria" decide quien gana la batalla.
> 
> La Banca siempre gana y su apuesta de caballo ganador es para los CBDCs con tokens propios que "transformarán la historia del dinero". La historia de libertad financiera de BTC es muy romántica pero como todo sistema es atacable con los recursos y el tiempo necesario, y "la banca" los tiene.
> 
> ...



Puede ser, pero entonces nos valen los government coins perfectamente, así nos follan los de siempre no los Vitaliks de la vida.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (24 Jun 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Puede ser, pero entonces nos valen los government coins perfectamente, así nos follan los de siempre no los Vitaliks de la vida.



Exacto.

Es mucho mas eficiente usar cosas como Oracle o SAPR3 que una cosa basada en POS. Bueno, mucho no. Muchísimo.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Y si POW resulta ser BETA y POS se corona como VHS? La "tecnología" importa poco cuando la "industria" decide quien gana la batalla.
> 
> La Banca siempre gana y su apuesta de caballo ganador es para los CBDCs con tokens propios que "transformarán la historia del dinero". La historia de libertad financiera de BTC es muy romántica pero como todo sistema es atacable con los recursos y el tiempo necesario, y "la banca" los tiene.
> 
> ...




1. VHS ganó al BETA porque fue el primero en salir. Siguiendo con esa metáfora entonces Bitcoin sería el VHS por cuestión de ser el primero y al mismo tiempo seria el BETA por ser el mejor.

2. Si tú te hubieras comprado en su momento un video VHS seguiría toda su vida siendo VHS, nunca podrías convertirlo en BETA porque es un cacharro físico, hardware. Bitcoin es software y nada le impide cambiar su tecnología si se considera necesario. Bitcoin podría haberse pasado a POS si eso se considerara una mejora y puede hacerlo en cualquier momento en el futuro si es necesario. 

Ya se ha explicado en muchas ocasiones en este hilo por qué el POS no funciona. Entenderlo requiere un esfuerzo de estudio y mental que muchos no están dispuestos a hacer. Y precisamente de eso se aprovechan los estafadores que quieren tus bitcoins, vendiéndote su shitcoin de turno y prometiéndote que han descubierto la pólvora con el POS. A la gente le gusta que le cuenten lo que quiere escuchar por eso hay tantos que se creen esas promesas en vez de cuestionárselo y estudiar la verdad. Es lo mismo que le pasa a los calvos cuando alguien le quiere vender un crecepelo. Es más fácil y reconfortarte comprarlo con la esperanza que te crezca el pelo que estudiar todos los procesos químicos y biológicos relacionados con el tema.


----------



## The Grasshopper (24 Jun 2021)

Curva de adopción de Bitcoin Vs Internet


----------



## _______ (24 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Curva de adopción de Bitcoin Vs Internet
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 693979


----------



## landlady (24 Jun 2021)

Los datos que pueda dar la FED cualquiera con dos dedos de frente sabe que han sido, son y van a ser todos mentira. No va a subir los tipos porque si lo hace se va todo a tomar por culo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (24 Jun 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Intentar hacer dinero rápido mediante trading suele ser la forma más rápida de perder el que tienes. No obstante te deseo suerte, a lo mejor eres parte del pequeño porcentaje de gente que tiene éxito haciendo trading.



Es duro la verdad
pero cuando necesito dinero, hay k trabajar y especular.

No es un trabajo para siempre, pero a temporadas puede ser rentable si eres fino, en epocas "faciles"

Holdear no es facil tampoco, la ruina te mira a los ojos y tu sin moverte... Un modelo mixto es mejor


----------



## The Grasshopper (24 Jun 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Es duro la verdad
> pero cuando necesito dinero, hay k trabajar y especular.
> 
> No es un trabajo para siempre, pero a temporadas puede ser rentable si eres fino, en epocas "faciles"
> ...



Yo también tradeo de vez en cuando. Como siempre con cantidades modestas y me vengo a sacar unos 500$ en un par de días. Pero el tradeo pudre el cerebro y el alma y no aguanto más y lo dejo, muchas veces con un error producido por ese mismo cansancio que muchas veces no es más que mono de dopamina. Recuerdo una noche de tradeo espectacular en el que mis ganancias en ese momento eran un X3 y estaba completamente pedo de dopamina, pero pedísimo.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Jun 2021)

RIP McAfee que no verá el BTC al millón. Al menos en el planeta tierra. Seguramente no ha querido afrontar lo que le venía, total con 75 años ya prácticamente solo le quedaba penar, porque chungamente iba a salir de la cárcel.

Para mi el tradeo con criptomonedas a corto plazo es equivalente a irte al casino, puedes saber perfectamente lo que estás haciendo, pero hay una parte que no controlas. Puedes tener 20 y la banca un 6, y perder. O al revés, claro.


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Yo también tradeo de vez en cuando. Como siempre con cantidades modestas y me vengo a sacar unos 500$ en un par de días. Pero el tradeo pudre el cerebro y el alma y no aguanto más y lo dejo, muchas veces con un error producido por ese mismo cansancio que muchas veces no es más que mono de dopamina. Recuerdo una noche de tradeo espectacular en el que mis ganancias en ese momento eran un X3 y estaba completamente pedo de dopamina, pero pedísimo.



Perdón por ensuciar el hilo. 
Así estuve un tiempo y recuerdo estar en el hilo de shitcoins especulando para sacarme usdt, euros y luego satoshis. 

Todavía no sabía que me estaban engañando, como a todos los n00bs, me sacaba unos satoshis pero era gambleo puro y duro. 



Por otro lado. No está de más recordar: Not your keys, not your bitcoin. 









South African Brothers Disappear, Along With $2.2 Billion Worth Of Bitcoin


The founding brothers of cryptocurrency investment platform Africrypt are nowhere to be found and neither is $2.2 billion worth of their client’s bitcoin.




www.forbes.com





Sé que todo parece muy bonito. Niñatos que se forran en 2 días. 
Pero a la larga dejar los bitcoñitos en un exchange random, o cualquiera centralizado y adiós. 

La gente aprende cuando le tocan el bolsillo.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Jun 2021)

Eso demuestra la importancia que tiene para la economía de un país de disponer de una moneda fuerte. Y el dólar es una moneda relativamente fuerte si la comparamos con las monedas de esos 3 países. Evidentemente es mejor para sus habitantes perder un 5-10% anual de sus ahorros debido a la inflación del dólar que perder 10 veces más en caso de que usaran sus monedas locales.

Pues ahora imagínate la repercusión que puede tener en sus economías la adopción de una moneda aun más fuerte que el dólar, el bitcoin, cuya inflación anual es cercana al 0% y conocida por todos previamente con años de antelación.


----------



## Mpg80 (24 Jun 2021)

Paraguay announces a bill that would make Bitcoin legal tender and also to encourage mining (with renewable energy sources).









Paraguay in a race for second place to make Bitcoin official currency


El Salvador was the first. But if Paraguay succeeds in following suit, it may not be the last in Latin America to put its faith in crypto.




www.euronews.com


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Jun 2021)




----------



## Josar (24 Jun 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (24 Jun 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 694262



Y aquí no entra que con todas las demás, tendrías que :

- Descontar mínimo, un 20% de impuestos al sacar el beneficio
- Los Estados saben que has ganado pasta. Tienes nombre y apellido, teléfono, dirección y email.


----------



## Burbujerofc (24 Jun 2021)

¿Por qué no valdría para nada?
Interpreto de tu comentario que, ¿la gente ahorraría BTC y seguiría subiendo frente al dólar en ese caso?

Yo como comercio me conviene que me paguen en BTC en ese caso y no en dólares.
Podrías decir, ya pero con la volatilidad lo mismo tu producto ahora lo vendes en 15000 satoshis que equivalen a x dólares pero mañana lo mismo son x-n dólar. ¡Menudo negocio, nene!
Es el riesgo que corro.
Al igual que el compra mi producto por x satoshis que equivalen a x dólares y puede que en 4 días su equivalencia sea x-n. Corre el riesgo. 

Es por eso que estamos en una fase muy temprana.
Sí, entiendo al que dice "ejke es una utopía", ejke sois unos ingenuos".

Bueno, los mismo se pensaba de los 4 frikis hace 10 años.

"Ejke las élites han permitido esto para disminuir la masa monetaria".

Pues no haberlo hecho. ¿Ahora cómo lo paras? ¿Regulando el intercambio entre BTC y papelitos de colores?
Pero la gente quiere seguir ahorrando en BTC, ¿no cabía la posibilidad de que según la Ley de Gresham la gente prefiera deshacerse de los papelitos para ahorrar BTC?
Pues ya encontrará una forma.

Estamos lejos de un patrón Bitcoin, de poner precios cada vez más en Bitcoin.
Hay 4 locos que lo hacen.
Y ya te digo que fuera del foro, y dentro, más de uno ha vendido servicios en BTC. Y productos.
Puede ser que por las risas.
Pero hay formas.

PD: señores de Hacienda, un saludo.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Jun 2021)

No, no se ha impuesto ninguna obligación, ni para usar ni para aceptar bitcoin en El Salvador. Se han aumentado las libertades del comprador, que ahora tiene la OPCIÓN de pagar con Bitcoin allá donde quiera, cosa que no podía hacer antes. Y el vendedor tiene la libertad de seguir recibiendo dólares por sus productos aunque el cliente le pague en bitcoin, ya que el gobierno le hará el *cambio automático e inmediato*. Si el vendedor vende su producto por 5 dólares va a recibir 5 dólares si así lo desea, aunque el comprador le pague en bitcoin

A lo único que se le obliga al vendedor es a disponer de los medios necesarios para que el comprador pueda pagar en bitcoin si así lo desea. Pero el vendedor es libre de recibir esos bitcoins o los dólares correspondientes, tal y como estaba haciendo hasta ahora.


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Jun 2021)

Estás malinterpretando la ley de Gresham. En El Salvador desde hace tiempo hay 2 monedas, el dólar americano y el colon salvadoreño. Y ha sido el dólar precisamente el que ha desplazado al colon, habiendo este último desaparecido casi por completo. Según tu interpretación de ley de Gresham el dólar es la moneda mala ya que es la que se ha implantado y evidentemente eso no es así.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y aquí no entra que con todas las demás, tendrías que :
> 
> - Descontar mínimo, un 20% de impuestos al sacar el beneficio
> - Los Estados saben que has ganado pasta. Tienes nombre y apellido, teléfono, dirección y email.



No si tradeas con criptos en el mercado negro ...pero si hablando de inversión


----------



## ninfireblade (24 Jun 2021)

La ley es superclara y concisa. Redactada de forma que todo el mundo la puede entender y sin lugar a equivocos ni confusiones. Cualquier artículo del BOE es mas confuso que esa ley.

Pero si aun así te quedan dudas, aquí tienes explicaciones de primera mano


----------



## Pimp (24 Jun 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 694262



Si lo llegas a hacer en shiba tendrías mas de 20 millones de euros y no en 10 años con que fuese en enero de 2021 valdría y en safemoon igual.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Jun 2021)

Se me parte el corazón..pobre tío ..terminar así..k hdps


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Jun 2021)




----------



## Lord Vader (24 Jun 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> No habrá en España un emprendedor que transforme el sol que nos castiga en bitcoins?



No será por falta de sol, desde luego.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jun 2021)

El Salvador va a saco con la adopción de BTC. Va a ser muy interesante ver cómo funciona el experimento en los próximos años y ver si prospera el país, yo creo que lo hará con fuerza, el uso de dinero duro históricamente fue positivo para quienes lo usaron.


----------



## The Grasshopper (25 Jun 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> No será por falta de sol, desde luego.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 694503



Uno de los mejores y más antiguos ingenieros de centrales solares del país, bueno obviamente no vive en España, es muy buen amigo. Le preguntaré si le parece rentable.


----------



## Pirro (25 Jun 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El Salvador va a saco con la adopción de BTC. Va a ser muy interesante ver cómo funciona el experimento en los próximos años y ver si prospera el país, yo creo que lo hará con fuerza, el uso de dinero duro históricamente fue positivo para quienes lo usaron.



Bukele es más revolucionario que cualquier puto rojo de mierda.


----------



## Mopois (25 Jun 2021)

Me he visto el video y me surgen varias dudas...

Habla de transferencias instantáneas a la vez que es compatible con cualquier wallet, ¿Cómo van a gestionar eso?

No hay fees, ¿Lo asume el gobierno en transferencias usando la misma app? Supongo que podrían intentar cubrirlo minando.

Sobre wallets externas, pues entiendo que puedes sacar y meter, al fin y al cabo, si puedes pagar o recibir desde otras wallets sería hacerte la transferencia


----------



## dcisneros (25 Jun 2021)

Pues por esto mismo que dices: son patrios. Estamos en Ejapñistán. Antes va el pelotazo de amigotes a una contribución real para el mundo.


----------



## Red Star (25 Jun 2021)

666 mensajes, 45 páginas, ni rastro de la chincheta...

¡¡CALOPEZ DIMISIÓN!!


----------



## Red Star (25 Jun 2021)




----------



## Red Star (25 Jun 2021)

La CNMV y el Banco de España regularán las criptomonedas según la ley Mica - BeInCrypto


La Unión Europea avanza con la legislación que regulará los criptoactivos en Europa, la versión actualizada del borrador inicial fue redactado el pasado septiembre, en el nuevo borrador se retira de la cobertura de la norma a los tokens no fungibles, se endurece la concesión de licencias a los...




es.beincrypto.com


----------



## vpsn (25 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> La CNMV y el Banco de España regularán las criptomonedas según la ley Mica - BeInCrypto
> 
> 
> La Unión Europea avanza con la legislación que regulará los criptoactivos en Europa, la versión actualizada del borrador inicial fue redactado el pasado septiembre, en el nuevo borrador se retira de la cobertura de la norma a los tokens no fungibles, se endurece la concesión de licencias a los...
> ...



Esta gente aun no se ha dado cuenta que va a tener complicado regular algo que precisamente va contra ellos, mas bien protege a la gente de ellos. Es como si los mongoles se hubiesen quejado a china de que la muralla era muy alta, que la bajaran 5 metros.


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Jun 2021)

Mopois dijo:


> Me he visto el video y me surgen varias dudas...
> 
> Habla de transferencias instantáneas a la vez que es compatible con cualquier wallet, ¿Cómo van a gestionar eso?
> 
> ...



1. Las transferencias se hacen por LN (lightning network) es una tecnologia estandarizada y que muchas wallets ya lo implementan desde hace tiempo. Con cualquier wallet LN podras enviar y recibir pagos.

2. En LN las fees son ridículas (1-2 satoshis por transaccion). Las transacciones echas entre usuarios de la wallet del gobierno ni siquiera tendran ese coste ya que no tienen que saltar por diferentes nodos, son totalmente gratis.

3. Si te refieres a hacer el cambio automatico de bitcoin a dolar, eso solo se puede hacer con la wallet del gobierno. Ellos hacen de contraparte comprandote tus bitcoins. Tienen destinado un fondo inicial de 150 millones de dolares para ello.


----------



## Mopois (25 Jun 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> 1. Las transferencias se hacen por LN (lightning network) es una tecnologia estandarizada y que muchas wallets ya lo implementan desde hace tiempo. Con cualquier wallet LN podras enviar y recibir pagos.
> 
> 2. En LN las fees son ridículas (1-2 satoshis por transaccion). Las transacciones echas entre usuarios de la wallet del gobierno ni siquiera tendran ese coste ya que no tienen que saltar por diferentes nodos, son totalmente gratis.
> 
> 3. Si te refieres a hacer el cambio automatico de bitcoin a dolar, eso solo se puede hacer con la wallet del gobierno. Ellos hacen de contraparte comprandote tus bitcoins. Tienen destinado un fondo inicial de 150 millones de dolares para ello.



Claro, pero el tema es que es compatible con cualquier wallet, no solo con LN. Además del engorro del tema de gestionar el canal de pago y demás, no suele ser transparente. Por eso no me encaja con LN.


----------



## ninfireblade (25 Jun 2021)

Mopois dijo:


> Claro, pero el tema es que es compatible con cualquier wallet, no solo con LN. Además del engorro del tema de gestionar el canal de pago y demás, no suele ser transparente. Por eso no me encaja con LN.



No es compatible con cualquier wallet. Es compatible con cualquier wallet que soporte LN (hay muchas disponibles). Un wallet que solo haga transacciones onchain no es compatible.

Hoy en día y desde hace ya tiempo no tienes que preocuparte de gestionar canales de pago, los wallets lo hacen ya de manera interna sin que ni siquiera te enteres.


----------



## Mopois (25 Jun 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> No es compatible con cualquier wallet. Es compatible con cualquier wallet que soporte LN (hay muchas disponibles). Un wallet que solo haga transacciones onchain no es compatible.
> 
> Hoy en día y desde hace ya tiempo no tienes que preocuparte de gestionar canales de pago, los wallets lo hacen ya de manera interna sin que ni siquiera te enteres.



Échale un ojo al video de Bukele, en ningún momento habla de LN y dice que es compatible con cualquier wallet


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Jun 2021)

Cada adulto de El Salvador recibirá 30 dólares en bitcoines al descargar la 'app' de criptomonedas del Gobierno

Cada ciudadano adulto de El Salvador recibirá 30 dólares en bitcoines al descargar y registrarse en la aplicación de criptomonedas creada por el Gobierno, anunció el presidente Nayib Bukele durante un discurso retransmitido este jueves.

"El uso del bitcóin será opcional, nadie recibirá bitcoines si no lo quiere", explicó el mandatario. "Si alguien recibe un pago en bitcoines, puede optar por recibirlo automáticamente en dólares", agregó.

Asimismo, indicó que los sueldos y las pensiones seguirán pagándose en dólares estadounidenses, si bien no especificó si esto incluye los salarios que perciben los trabajadores estatales y los empleados del sector privado.

Bukele señaló que la ley aprobada recientemente por el Congreso salvadoreño que convierte al bitcóin en una moneda de curso legal entrará en vigor a partir del próximo 7 de septiembre, convirtiendo a la nación centroamericana en la primera del mundo en dar un paso de este tipo.

"Una de las razones por las que aprobamos la ley de bitcoines es precisamente para ayudar a las personas que envían remesas", dijo el presidente, argumentando que los altos costos de las comisiones tradicionalmente asociadas con el envío de dinero al país se eliminarían mediante el uso de la moneda digital.

La economía de El Salvador depende, en una parte importante, del dinero que envían desde el extranjero los trabajadores emigrados. Según datos del Banco Mundial, las remesas que recibe el país representaron en 2019 casi 6.000 millones de dólares, lo que equivale a alrededor de una quinta parte del PIB de la nación.

Horas antes del anuncio de Bukele, la compañía Athena Bitcoin comunicó que planea invertir más de un millón de dólares para instalar unos 1.500 cajeros automáticos de criptomonedas en El Salvador, que podrán ser usados tanto para comprar dichos activos como para cambiarlos por dinero en efectivo.









Cada adulto de El Salvador recibirá 30 dólares en bitcoines al descargar la 'app' de criptomonedas del Gobierno


A partir del 7 de septiembre, la criptodivisa se convertirá en moneda de curso legal en la nación centroamericana.




actualidad.rt.com





Habría que educar a los que se descarguen esa App del bobierno para pasarse a Muun wallet, por ejemplo. 

Edit: aunque quizás tengas buenas intenciones (implementar y difundir el uso de Bitcoin) lo de regalar satoshis por registrarse en una aplicación gubernamental... Imagino que será la wallet en la que les va a ayudar Jack a programar. Para registrarse supongo que pedirán KYC. 
Recibir, enviar, samurai, Muun. Y a disfrutar de la LN.


----------



## Red Star (25 Jun 2021)

Ya está otra vez el HIJO de PVTA de Elon Fuck intentando manipular el mercado.


----------



## _______ (25 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Ya está otra vez el HIJO de PVTA de Elon Fuck intentando manipular el mercado.



Link


----------



## Red Star (25 Jun 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Link


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Jun 2021)

Red Star dijo:


>



Ojito no acabe como McAfee o peor


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Jun 2021)

Lo de este tío es muy fuerte y me desconcierta.


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Jun 2021)

Paraguay, Tanzania, Nigeria...? 

Ahora la excusa será "ejjjjjjke esos países bla bla bla". 



Gradually, then suddenly.


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Jun 2021)

Y esto lo posteo en el hilo de Bitcoin por si viene algún shitcoiner, que por suerte de BSV y BCH por el foro ya han plegado. Creo. 




Y como esto, pronto, vuestros queridos smart contracts.


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Jun 2021)

KYC directo del gobierno. No me mola. Pero el que investigue un poco puede salir de ahí con unos satoshis y si te he visto no me acuerdo.


----------



## vacutator (26 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> KYC directo del gobierno. No me mola. Pero el que investigue un poco puede salir de ahí con unos satoshis y si te he visto no me acuerdo.



No creo que esa App permita retirada de BTC a wallets que no estén dentro del circuito de su sistema.

Solo permitirá depositar.

La cuestión es bancarizar a la población y que el gobierno se vaya quedando los satoshis .

A parte que sirve como país piloto para que cualquier otro gobierno mundial implante su moneda digital 

Mientras tanto hacen creer que los salvadoreños se han salido del sistema, pero ahora todos sus movimientos monetarios van a estar más controlados que nunca y no habrá posibilidad de trabajar en B a no ser que lo hagas con sus dólares que van perdiendo valor día a día.


----------



## MIP (26 Jun 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> No creo que esa App permita retirada de BTC a wallets que no estén dentro del circuito de su sistema.
> 
> Solo permitirá depositar.



Si se puede usar cualquier cartera LN, se podrá depositar y se podrá retirar. 

Algunas permiten elegir el nodo al que conectarse, lo cual permitiría usar una LN “privada”, pero muchas otras conectan directamente a nodos públicos y no dejan cambiar.


----------



## vacutator (26 Jun 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Si se puede usar cualquier cartera LN, se podrá depositar y se podrá retirar.
> 
> Algunas permiten elegir el nodo al que conectarse, lo cual permitiría usar una LN “privada”, pero muchas otras conectan directamente a nodos públicos y no dejan cambiar.



¿ Pero seguro que se podrá retirar el bono inicial de "bienvenida" de $30 ?

Lo desconozco pero se me hace raro que el gobierno lo permita


----------



## The Grasshopper (26 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Lo de este tío es muy fuerte y me desconcierta.



toda mi vida laboral he explicado las cosas así. Por qué no hay un solo político en España que sea capaz de hacer una presentación o exposición sobre lo que sea hablando sin leer?


----------



## MIP (26 Jun 2021)

vacutator dijo:


> ¿ Pero seguro que se podrá retirar el bono inicial de "bienvenida" de $30 ?
> 
> Lo desconozco pero se me hace raro que el gobierno lo permita



Había otra noticia que no se si habrán puesto ya más arriba, que una compañía iba a desplegar no se cuantos cajeros BTC en el país. 

De todos modos si yo fuera ellos, no lo canjearía salvo que lo necesitase para comer, porque a la larga saldrían perdiendo seguramente.


----------



## The Grasshopper (26 Jun 2021)

Políticos que son muy pobres intelectualmente y no son capaces de hacer una exposición de ideas y conceptos.


----------



## elKaiser (26 Jun 2021)

Por dinero baila el perro.


----------



## Pirro (26 Jun 2021)

Satanás no está en el nombre de la wallet oficial, sino justo debajo, donde pone App Store y Google Play.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (26 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Ojito no acabe como McAfee o peor




Ojalá pero por ahora no termino de verlo, McAfee iba por libre y eso tiene el peligro que tiene, Musk es un empleado del gobierno americano al que han asignado un papel y mientras no se salga del guión todo irá ok.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jun 2021)

Hablando de Méjico...


----------



## Josar (27 Jun 2021)




----------



## Polonia Viva (27 Jun 2021)

Está a tope el tío de maximalismo.

Solo recordar que su fortuna es 7 veces la de Saylor. Como estos billonarios se pongan a meterse masivamente, ojo.


----------



## Divad (27 Jun 2021)

Se viene una gran semana...

Un saludo a los lectores estafados por seguir los grandes consejos bitcoñitos por hacer hold




__





(HILO CERRADO) Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIV (HILO CERRADO)


Busquedas mundiales de bitcoin en google trends al 61% respecto al pico de 2017-2018




www.burbuja.info





Para los estafados y se nieguen a aceptar la realidad... disfruten leyendo la estafa de LN Bitcoins (BTC) Lightning Network Impractical Even For Highly Technical Users

Es una pena que existan manipuladores dedicándose en arruinar a personas que buscan de buena FE acumular más riqueza... pero ya sabéis, la información gratuita acaba saliendo cara... y una de dos; te formas para aprender como se manipulan los mercados o te unes en otros foros donde te den más puntos de vistas de la estafa en la que estamos para que por ti mismo decidas que hacer en cada momento.


----------



## nandin83 (27 Jun 2021)

Divad dijo:


> Se viene una gran semana...
> 
> Un saludo a los lectores estafados por seguir los grandes consejos bitcoñitos por hacer hold
> 
> ...



El artículo es de 2018...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jun 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> El artículo es de 2018...



Déjalo. Divad está aquí por la cuota de discapacitados. ¿Qué, cómo va ese IOTA to reshulon por ahí, Divad? Me parto. Vaya estafa tenéis montada allí :XX: 

Voy a ver esa mierda en qué puesto está ya del coinmarketcap, que no es indicativo de nada, pero aun así me voy a pegar unas risas. A ver a ver... IOTA está el 42 y cayendo. La última vez que lo vi hace dos o tres meses estaba el 30 o por ahí. Vais de puta madre, seguid así chicos.

El otro día había un pobre diablo llorando en el hilo diciendo que con todas esas marcas que se anunciaban como colaboradoras... que con todos esos proyectos fantabulosos que se publicitaban... cómo podía ser que el volumen fuese una mierda y el precio estuvira cayendo hacia los infiernos.

Ya ves, chico, con lo fácil que es leer el principio del hilo cuando yo ya destapaba el fraude de IOTA y su DAG.


----------



## Divad (27 Jun 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> El artículo es de 2018...



Has visto algún cambio en Bitcoin que mejore la LN? Te escudas en la fecha para no rebatir los argumentos que deja la LN como una mierda que no vale para nada y aquí se está vendiendo como la solución para pagar el café  

@Sr.Mojón ya no invitas a birras al foro? claro, te sale más caro pagar la comisión que la birra    te escuece que IOTA acabe cepillándose la blockchain? Cualquiera que os lea verá que solo os dedicáis a comeros el nardo y daros por el ano sin argumentos tecnológicos que demuestren que el abuelo BTC este evolucionando para una adopción masiva..

Aportar noticias de países queriendo aceptar el abuelo cuyo PIB es una risa solo demuestra la bajeza que mostráis para manipular a los lectores.

Ahora BTC quiere pasarse a smartcontracts.... llega tarde y mal... para hacerlo se va a tener que pasar a PoS y para eso ya existe el rey ETH y demás plataformas que se van a follar a los bitcoñitos.

El tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar y cuando visitemos los 9600 los estafadores sirviendo al sistema para empobrecer/arruinar a la sociedad habrán cumplido con su objetivo.

No me caso con ninguna crypto, TODO está manipulado y solo me interesa tradear cada soporte y resistencia para ganarme la pasta.... cosa que un HOLD no ganará nunca nada porque no hace nada, al contrario, lo va a perder todo si está en el caballo equivocado.

Muchos estáis aprendiendo lo que es hacer hold... esos sudores fríos cada vez que miras el valor y lo ves bajando no es sano para nadie... pero es una lección que os lleváis por dejaros llevar por manipuladores que van de profesionales y millonarios en un foro de internete....


----------



## el cabrero (27 Jun 2021)

Divad dijo:


> cosa que un HOLD no ganará nunca nada porque no hace nada, al contrario, lo va a perder todo si está en el caballo equivocado.


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Jun 2021)

"Bitcoin no está aquí para que usted opine al respecto. Bitcoin está aquí para cambiar su vida profunda y, a menudo, dolorosamente. Ya sea que esté de acuerdo o no, que dé permiso o no, que lo considere" aceptable "o" requerido ". o lo que sea. Nadie te preguntó ".

"Me gusta Bitcoin porque me gusta la libertad. Tan simple como eso".

Mircea Popescu (1980-2021)

DEP


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Jun 2021)

A su ritmo... 

JPMorgan: "la represión de las operaciones mineras en China debe considerarse positiva para bitcoin a mediano plazo, ya que acelera el alejamiento de la alta participación de China en la tasa de hash de bitcoin, reduciendo la concentración".

Finalmente se pusieron al día.


----------



## Burbujerofc (28 Jun 2021)

¿No lo iban a prohibir o algo así decían los nocoiners? 









Even Gold-Obsessed Indians Are Pouring Into Crypto


The cryptocurrency aficionados’ mantra that Bitcoin is equivalent to digital gold is winning converts among the world’s biggest holders of the precious metal.




www.bloomberg.com













Indians Are Happily Giving Up their Gold Obsession for Bitcoin (BTC) & Crypto


It looks like the uncertainty and the regulatory talks of a crypto ban have little affected Indian crypto investors. Indians, popular as one of the




coingape.com





Las nuevas generaciones ven los bitcoñitos cada vez más atractivos.

Algunos ya dicen que ofrece mejor liquidez que el oro físico.

Tienen un largo camino por delante, pero todo se andará...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Jun 2021)

Pasen y vean hamijos, puro LOL:









El PSOE prepara un Bitcoin público para ''un control directo del dinero''


El Partido Socialista (PSOE) prepara la creación de una criptomoneda pública. El Grupo Parlamentario Socialista ha presentado en el Congreso una Proposición no de Ley (PNL) para impulsar la creación de una moneda pública ante "la paulatina desaparición del dinero en efectivo". Los socialistas...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Al-paquia (28 Jun 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pasen y vean hamijos, puro LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que le pongan "el PACO", te obligarán a usarlo para pagar impuestos y cobrar ayudas, necesitarás tener instalado el Internet Explorer del Windows XP para manjar tu wallet


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Jun 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Que le pongan "el PACO", te obligarán a usarlo para pagar impuestos y cobrar ayudas, necesitarás tener instalado el Internet Explorer del Windows XP para manjar tu wallet



"pacoin", me gusta.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> "Bitcoin no está aquí para que usted opine al respecto. Bitcoin está aquí para cambiar su vida profunda y, a menudo, dolorosamente. Ya sea que esté de acuerdo o no, que dé permiso o no, que lo considere" aceptable "o" requerido ". o lo que sea. Nadie te preguntó ".
> 
> "Me gusta Bitcoin porque me gusta la libertad. Tan simple como eso".
> 
> ...



Hostia, no sabía que Mircea Popescu había muerto.

Recuerdo a ese usuario de Bitcoin y a su MPEX. El tío tuvo un enfrentamiento muy serio con la SEC y le importaba tres cojones lo que le amenazaran. :XX: 

Era cañerísimo y de un estilo muy agresivo. Me caía bien.

Descanse en paz. Leyendo veo que se ahogó en el mar.

Edito:
"Popescu was an eccentric of some intellect with a brash style that includes a one bitcoin bounty, then worth about $500, on core developer Pieter Wuille after the latter suggested an automatic 17% increase in bitcoin’s blocksize every four years during the blocksize wars."

Le puso 500$ de recompensa nada menos que a la cabeza del mismísimo Pieter Wuille por sugerir un incremento del tamaño de bloque. Jajajajaja. Qué puta leyenda. Un día triste, sin ninguna duda.


----------



## Mpg80 (28 Jun 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pasen y vean hamijos, puro LOL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que pasa que ahora españa se desliga de la politica monetaria europea? En vez de un euro digital cada pais de la UE va a crear la suya propia? 

Vaya pedazo de noticia patetica y fuera de sitio. El economista… vaya unos…


----------



## Thomas Flare (28 Jun 2021)

Estos movimientos bruscos en la infraestructura no son nada buenos. El hashrate ha bajado un 60%. 

"Y que?" Os preguntareis muchos. La seguridad de la red bitcoin está directamente relacionada con el hashrate o dificultad.


----------



## kynes (28 Jun 2021)

_" El PSOE impulsa esta medida *después de que el Banco Central de Europeo (BCE) anunciara sus intenciones de crear un Euro digital. * "
" *Si esta propuesta prospera *en los términos que proponen los socialistas, la criptomoneda española serviría al Gobierno para eliminar el mecanismo de freno que limita la inflación -la demanda de crédito-,* eliminar el control sobre la oferta de dinero y establecer un control político de todo el dinero. *"_

Saben que no prosperará pero usan la noticia "señuelo" para que los medios hablen del tema de los dineros digitales e ir preparando a la gente para que no les pille demasiado de sorpresa. Total el reunirse y hacer propuestas con dinero público sale gratis.


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Jun 2021)

lo dijimos.....le van a lavar la cara a BTC y lo adaptarán a la agenda 2030....en unos meses ya será super limpio y no consumirá tantiiiiiiiiiiisima energia como decía el subnormal mentiroso y copión de Musk









Bitcoin’s Energy Consumption Has Nosedived Since China’s Mining Crackdown - Decrypt


Bitcoin has been consuming less and less energy ever since China cracked down on the Bitcoin mining industry.




decrypt.co


----------



## Ds_84 (28 Jun 2021)

sabéis quien es nocoiner con el ass on fire?

Varoufakis!

balla no me lo experaba....defendiendo el tinglado FIAT ajajajaja.

tanto bramar contra el BCE bla bla bla...y Bruselas...bla bla bla....y ahora resulta que el FIAT es bien 

que se creará feudalijmoo......hoygaN









Bitcoin Creates 'Feudalism': Yanis Varoufakis - Decrypt


Bitcoin “can never be a currency and it should never be a currency”—unlike CBDCs, argued Greece’s former finance minister.




decrypt.co


----------



## CBDC (28 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> sabéis quien es nocoiner con el ass on fire?
> 
> Varoufakis!
> 
> ...



El problema de Varoufakis con el Euro es que él no tenía la impresora. Con el Bitcoin tendría el mismo problema.
Lo que quieren es controlar ellos el dinero, no que éste sea más justo o haya mayor libertad.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Jun 2021)

China ha cometido una cagada inmensa, lo van a lamentar en los próximos años. Estos totalitarios se creen que pueden controlar todo como hacen en su país y les va a pasar factura.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Jun 2021)

Pasado mañana, más de 4000 fondos institucionales alemanes pueden invertir en cryptos si así lo desean. Esta ley no se la saca el gobierno alemán de la manga porque si, la han debido solicitar los fondos. Esta noticia ha sido convenientemente silenciada por los medios.









'Damn Huge': Germany Opens Up to Institutional Crypto Funds - Decrypt


A new law means that around 4,000 existing institutional investment funds will now be eligible to invest in crypto assets.




decrypt.co


----------



## kynes (28 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> lo dijimos.....le van a lavar la cara a BTC y lo adaptarán a la agenda 2030....en unos meses ya será super limpio y no consumirá tantiiiiiiiiiiisima energia como decía el subnormal mentiroso y copión de Musk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los futuros medios de pago serán digitales pero no serán Bitcoin, ni en unos meses, ni en unos años. Eso es de lo poco que tengo claro a estas alturas. Lo demás es todo incertidumbre.

No es que lo diga yo. El Doctor Michael Burry, si el tío que predijo la crisis de 2007, ve tanto a Tesla como a BTC como megaburbujones que nos llevan a un escenario 'BigShort 2'. Eso supondría un crash mucho mayor que el del 29 y nos lleva a un escenario forzado de Gran Reset en un momento global jodido, donde mucah gente ya está dividida, enfrentada, controlada, vigilada, anulada... Quizás no del todo aún lo que nos da un poco de tiempo para hacer algo. 

No veo a BTC siendo moneda de reserva mundial. Las CDBC requieren una estabilidad y un marco de confianza que BTC no tiene. Igual tiene algún uso futuro y acaba valiendo millones de lo que sea , quien sabe, pero no como CBDC ni e-money.


----------



## gapema (28 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Los futuros medios de pago serán digitales pero no serán Bitcoin, ni en unos meses, ni en unos años. Eso es de lo poco que tengo claro a estas alturas. Lo demás es todo incertidumbre.
> 
> No es que lo diga yo. El Doctor Michael Burry, si el tío que predijo la crisis de 2007, ve tanto a Tesla como a BTC como megaburbujones que nos llevan a un escenario 'BigShort 2'. Eso supondría un crash mucho mayor que el del 29 y nos lleva a un escenario forzado de Gran Reset en un momento global jodido, donde mucah gente ya está dividida, enfrentada, controlada, vigilada, anulada... Quizás no del todo aún lo que nos da un poco de tiempo para hacer algo.
> 
> No veo a BTC siendo moneda de reserva mundial. Las CDBC requieren una estabilidad y un marco de confianza que BTC no tiene. Igual tiene algún uso futuro y acaba valiendo millones de lo que sea , quien sabe, pero no como CBDC ni e-money.



Cuando haya un short squeeze de verdad y el btc se multiplique x100 en una semana vendrán los amargos lloros


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> "pacoin", me gusta.



Y se dividirá en 100 millones de charoshis


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> sabéis quien es nocoiner con el ass on fire?
> 
> Varoufakis!
> 
> ...



El socialismo no aceptará nunca el BTC, porque significa libertad.
Sin más.


----------



## vpsn (29 Jun 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> China ha cometido una cagada inmensa, lo van a lamentar en los próximos años. Estos totalitarios se creen que pueden controlar todo como hacen en su país y les va a pasar factura.



Te explico como funciona Asia en general. Las decisiones las toma el dictador del pais, todas las decisiones son buenas, porque si alguien le dice al semidios militar que rige el pais que la decision es mala, es automaticamente despedido y enviado al gulag.

Asi pues a China siempre se la sudara la decision, ya que siempre habra sido buena. De echo si algun dia BTC acaba siendo la moneda mundial, sera mas facil gastarse trillones para capar toda noticia relacionada con el tema y hacer como que no existe que reconocer el error. De echo, la decision siempre habra sido la mejor posible.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Jun 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Te explico como funciona Asia en general. Las decisiones las toma el dictador del pais, todas las decisiones son buenas, porque si alguien le dice al semidios militar que rige el pais que la decision es mala, es automaticamente despedido y enviado al gulag.
> 
> Asi pues a China siempre se la sudara la decision, ya que siempre habra sido buena. De echo si algun dia BTC acaba siendo la moneda mundial, sera mas facil gastarse trillones para capar toda noticia relacionada con el tema y hacer como que no existe que reconocer el error. De echo, la decision siempre habra sido la mejor posible.



La decisión no la toman un grupo de funcionarios que elaboran los planes quinquenales? A alguien le puede costar caro, aunque siempre a puerta cerrada, de cara a su público dirán lo que has puesto.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Jun 2021)




----------



## vpsn (29 Jun 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La decisión no la toman un grupo de funcionarios que elaboran los planes quinquenales? A alguien le puede costar caro, aunque siempre a puerta cerrada, de cara a su público dirán lo que has puesto.



La decision la toma el de arriba, los funcionarios solo estan ahi para obedecer y chupar culo. Seguramente si alguno le pregunta sobre bitcoin al de mas arriba, que todo su conocimiento vendra de los 4 dinosaurios con los que se va de putas, se pondra a chillar: ESO ES UN TIMO! VENGA PUTA SIGUE CHUPANDO!
En ese momento la politica del pais sobre bitcoin sera la mas agresiva posible contra el.


----------



## kynes (29 Jun 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



¿Se pueden abrir posiciones en corto de ese ETF? Atención porque esto conecta el crypto mercado con el stock market.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Se pueden abrir posiciones en corto de ese ETF? Atención porque esto conecta el crypto mercado con el stock market.



No está aprobado ese etf aún, pero se pueden abrir cortos en los exchanges. Ahora, yo no lo recomiendo...


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (29 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Se pueden abrir posiciones en corto de ese ETF? Atención porque esto conecta el crypto mercado con el stock market.



si quieres ponerte en corto con BTC tienes bitfinex desde hace años donde puedes ponerte con un apalancamiento de 100x. Si tienes cojones claro. 

Te pasaría mi referido pero me da vergu.


----------



## kynes (29 Jun 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No está aprobado ese etf aún, pero se pueden abrir cortos en los exchanges. Ahora, yo no lo recomiendo...



Es que me resulta curioso que precisamente otro de los fondos que gestiona Cathie Wood es ARKK que invierte en TESLA. 









Michael Burry vs Cathie Wood: ¿Inflación o Deflación? | Dolarhoy.com


Dos personalidades reconocidas dentro de la comunidad de los inversores tienen una postura diametralmente opuesta sobre el futuro de los mercados financieros y la economía en los próximos meses. ¿Cuál de ellos tendrá la razón?




www.dolarhoy.com


----------



## kynes (29 Jun 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> si quieres ponerte en corto con BTC tienes bitfinex desde hace años donde puedes ponerte con un apalancamiento de 100x. Si tienes cojones claro.
> 
> Te pasaría mi referido pero me da vergu.



No gracias, no estoy tan loco  

Es sólo curiosidad porque un ETF referenciado a cryptos me parece una amenaza grande para Bitcoin y para todo el mundo crypto. No porque el apalancamiento en BTC sea algo nuevo, que no lo es, sino por el puente que abre el ETF con otros mercados y su impacto potencial llevando la volatilidad de las cryptos a stocks markets. Si la SEC aprueba eso es que están descontando una regulación rígida.

Y justo lanzan la noticia apenas una semana después de que sacaran la de Dr. Burry advirtiendo de un "inminente" Crash.


----------



## Burbujerofc (29 Jun 2021)

¿Estos datos para prevenir robos y pérdida del dinero? 
Si es tu dinero, es tu responsabilidad tenerlo seguro. 
No termino de ver que el estado quiera protegerme. 
Pero bueno, es cierto que si me dan satoshis "gratis", algo me pedirán a cambio. 



Vale, esto ya tiene más lógica. 



De acuerdo. 





Bueno... Nada es perfecto. Esto es debatible. Pero mejor esto que los PSOEcoin...


----------



## Burbujerofc (29 Jun 2021)

El siguiente FUD. 
Prepárense cómodamente para ver hilos troll en el foro.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Se pueden abrir posiciones en corto de ese ETF? Atención porque esto conecta el crypto mercado con el stock market.



Para abrir cortos necesitas que alguien te preste sus bitcoins para poder venderlos. Y en bitcoin no es como las acciones, que estan en custodia del broker de turno y presta y despresta a su antojo. En bitcoin están directamente en los wallets de sus dueños y solo ellos decidiran si quieren prestarlos o no.

En resumen: que no es tan facil conseguir bitcoins para venderlos a corto.


----------



## Porestar (29 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> El siguiente FUD.
> Prepárense cómodamente para ver hilos troll en el foro.



Y como todos sabemos hace 2 años bitcoin sufrió un fuerte problema de seguridad.

Lo que se está yendo a los infiernos es el oro, y este sigue siendo el mismo de siempre.


----------



## kynes (29 Jun 2021)

FUD? No creo que BTC se esté moviendo ahora por las noticias. 

Hasta Max Keiser piensa que el precio sigue al Hash Rate. 

Pero BTC está subiendo y si se consolida 34K como soporte puede seguir subiendo. 

¿Por qué?


----------



## _______ (29 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> FUD? No creo que BTC se esté moviendo ahora por las noticias.
> 
> Hasta Max Keiser piensa que el precio sigue al Hash Rate.
> 
> ...



porque nadie va a vender por debajo de lo que le ha costado minar, asi que los hodlers no van a vender y de mientras los mineros se reconfirugran en otros paises, el hash rate empiezara a subir y el precio de nuevo, PERO INSISTO, NADIE VA A VENDER POR DEBAJO DEL COSTE DE MINADO

Tratan de crear FUD para que la gente venda y caiga, pero como nadie va a vender por debajo del coste de minado pues simplemente no ocurrira y de mientras los mineros se instalaran en otros paises y todo ira para arriba DE NUEVO AUN MAS DESCENTRALIZADO QUE ANTES


ES IMPARABLE


----------



## ktini (29 Jun 2021)

Más info de cómo lo van a declarar? Supongo que cómo si fuera en especie? Como van a fijar el precio? Media mensual o en algún punto establecido?


----------



## ktini (29 Jun 2021)

Sector?


----------



## _______ (29 Jun 2021)

hombre yo creo que lo unico que hay que sopesar es:

sabes que el btc esta aqui para quedarse y se lo va a comer todo? 

entonces da igual que te lo paguen en btc que en euros porque todo lo que no vayas a gastar en un plazzo corto o corto-medio lo quieres en btc con lo cual si tu sueldo da mas que para lo que vayas a gastar en un plazo corto corto-medio eso de mas lo pondras en btc aunque te paguen en euros con lo cual si esa parte o menos que eso si tienes que ser asi te pagan en btc pues bien


----------



## nandin83 (29 Jun 2021)

Parece que es algo que está empezando a despegar poco a poco

Sacramento Kings Will Offer Bitcoin As Salary To Players


----------



## Polonia Viva (29 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> FUD? No creo que BTC se esté moviendo ahora por las noticias.
> 
> Hasta Max Keiser piensa que el precio sigue al Hash Rate.
> 
> ...



Porque es una bajada temporal del hashrate y el mercado lo sabe. El hardware de minado chino sigue estando ahí afuera y esperando a relocalizarse para volver a estar activo y reentrar en la red. Una cantidad tan inmensa de hardware no se mueve de un día para otro, requiere de mucho estudio, planes de viabilidad y toma de decisiones. Puede tardar meses en resolverse algo de esta envergadura.

Si lo piensas bien, la única consecuencia que tiene esto es que minar ahora resulta el doble de rentable para los mineros existentes.


----------



## nandin83 (29 Jun 2021)

Si además hay estados en USA pegándose por acoger a esos mineros. Texas, Florida, Wyoming y Maryland son los que han hecho declaraciones públicas al respecto que yo haya leído.


----------



## Mopois (30 Jun 2021)

Yo no se hasta que punto los btcs minados mueven el precio, se minan 900 al día y el volumen diario es siempre mucho mayor y dudo que vendan el 100% de lo que minan.

Aún así, a menor hashrate btcs minados mas baratos y a menor precio pueden venderlos, pero por ahora no parece estar afectando. 

Y aún así el seguimos rozando los 100 eH/s


----------



## kynes (30 Jun 2021)

Vamos a ver, esto de la caida del Hashrate es algo serio no es para tomárselo a la ligera.

Max Keiser es, o al menos era, defensor de "el precio sigue al hashrate". 








Max Keiser: Bitcoin (BTC) to Hit $220,000 in 2021 As per Hash-Rate Adjustments | Titulares | Noticias | CoinMarketCap


Just as Bitcoin (BTC) hits a new all-time high above $35,500 a few hours back, industry veterans have started making fresh predictions for BTC price …




coinmarketcap.com





Keiser, who predicted $36,000 BTC price based on hash-rate adjustments notes that BTC price will hit $220,000 by the end of this year. In his latest tweet, he writes:​


> _“$36,000 BTC was the hashrate-adjusted-price I flagged last summer (Hashrate leads price) *With HR hitting new highs; 2021 target of $220,000 comes into focus”.*_



Ahora mismo, *Bitcoin tiene la caída de hashrate más grande de su historia *








Bitcoin tiene la caída de hashrate más grande de su historia


El hashrate o poder de minado de la red de Bitcoin ha caído drásticamente desde abril de 2021 ante las prohibiciones de China.




www.criptonoticias.com





Al parecer, en China se estaba haciendo un 65% de la minería de Bitcoin, y ahora que han parado la producción allí algunos *equipos de minería están migrando fuera de China* BTC.com moviliza sus equipos de minería fuera de China 

Los fabricantes de Antminers s*uspenden venta de equipos de minería* Bitmain suspende venta de equipos de minería tras embestida de China contra bitcoin - Cripto Savia

Por otra parte, la *caida del hashrate afecta seriamente a la seguridad de la red.* Su diseño es el que es:


Con un Hasrate más bajo, *un ataque del 51% sería menos costoso y fácil de implementar. *Nada que no pueda hacer un gobierno o un grupo de instituciones: How Much Would it Cost to 51% Attack Bitcoin? | Braiins

Ahora mismo con un HashRate de aproximadamente 89.18M TH/S el coste un ataque del 51% a BTC podría ser de poco más de $800K la hora, menor que el coste de atacar a ETH. Cost of a 51% Attack for Different Cryptocurrencies | Crypto51

*EEUU quiere acaparar al menos ese 51%* pero no está claro cuánto se tardaría en volver a los niveles de HashRate previos.








Bitcoin Mining Hashrate Drops to 1-Year Low; Difficulty Set for 25% Decrease


Concerns about the extent of the China crackdown have contributed to the past months' decline in bitcoin's price to about $34,200.




www.coindesk.com





_“I think in the course of the *next 12 to 18 months, over 50% of the hashrate* will be in North America,” according to Perrill. _​
However, the migration takes time, and infrastructure could be a bottleneck.​“We’ll see a lot of machines hitting the North American shores and some are just going to be offline for a while until the hosting infrastructure can catch up,” Perrill said.​According to BitOoda’s Doctor, “the concern is that not every miner in China could find a hosting site outside of China.”​
Conclusiones:

- El precio de BTC va a seguir a la baja un tiempo. Veremos a ver si soporta los 34K o sigue cayendo.
- EEUU (la FED?) está moviendo fichas para controlar BTC. 
- El rey está desnudo.


[MODO conspiranoide = ON] El Evento Cyber Polygon comienza en 10 días. Muchos bancos son Partners. Una de las charlas en la agenda: "New world — new currency. How to make the financial system resilient as digital currencies proliferate? " Hay quienes habla de cyberplandemia[OFF]


----------



## barborico (30 Jun 2021)

Bitcoin 51% Attack is Unrealistic, New Study Concludes | Bitcoinist.com


A Bitcoin 51% attack would be futile for attackers as it would require "significant expenditure" and "little financial returns," according to a new study, which concluded that Bitcoin is secure. A Bitcoin 51% attack would would be futile for attackers as it would require "significant...




bitcoinist.com





La "gracia" de conseguir un doble gasto en bitcoin es que si el receptor no quiere, no puedes.

Es decir, si espero 6 confirmaciones (en lugar de una), el "ataque" del 51% me lame las pelotas.

Sobre el precio y su relación con el hashrate, solo diré que el precio máximo fue el 14 de abril y el hr maximo fue el 13 de mayo...


----------



## Beborn (30 Jun 2021)

No merece la pena ni rebatir el argumento tan absurdo de que el precio sigue el hashrate.
No hay ni por donde cogerlo. Absurdo hasta decir basta.

Al nivel de, si hace calor sube el precio, si hace frío, baja. Churras con merinas.


----------



## kynes (30 Jun 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> No merece la pena ni rebatir el argumento tan absurdo de que el precio sigue el hashrate.
> No hay ni por donde cogerlo. Absurdo hasta decir basta.
> 
> Al nivel de, si hace calor sube el precio, si hace frío, baja. Churras con merinas.



Si , por favor, yo sí estoy interesado en que expongas tus argumentos. ¿Entonces Max Keiser estaba o sigue estando equivocado cuando decía que a mayor hashrate mayor precio y más seguridad en la red? No se si ha cambiado de opinión.

No es ninguna trampa  sólo intento entender que está pasando con BTC porque es la que actualmente marca el ritmo del resto de cryptos.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Jun 2021)

El hash va a recuperarse en cuanto terminen de mudarse los mineros a los que han echado. Por otro lado, por lo visto esto está haciendo daño a centrales hidroeléctricas chinas, que ya no cobran de los ingresos mineros. Un plan sin fisuras el chino.


----------



## gapema (30 Jun 2021)

Claro que el hashrate afecta al precio. Por eso estamos a mitad de precio, la caída que se ha producido es fundamentalmente por eso, por mucho que en la prensa digan que es por 4 tweets de musk fumado.
El que los mineros tengan que apagar, mudarse y encender, es un riesgo. En cuanto se empiece a recuperar el hashrate volveremos a máximos , y de ahí para arriba. Esto es lo que está descontando el mercado con la recuperación de estos días. Pero hay incertidumbre y puede tardarse 2 semanas o 6 meses.
Y por cierto, para el anumerico retrasado, si el hashrate está en 100, para hacer un ataque del 51% no te hacen falta 51, si no 101.


----------



## el cabrero (30 Jun 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> El socialismo no aceptará nunca el BTC, porque significa libertad.





Burbujerofc dijo:


> "Me gusta Bitcoin porque me gusta la libertad. Tan simple como eso".
> 
> Mircea Popescu (1980-2021)




#Bitcoin "will tear authoritarian countries apart."












Why Bitcoin Matters for Freedom


It could make a real difference for the 4 billion people who can’t trust their leaders or access the banking system




time.com


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Jun 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Claro que el hashrate afecta al precio. Por eso estamos a mitad de precio, la caída que se ha producido es fundamentalmente por eso, por mucho que en la prensa digan que es por 4 tweets de musk fumado.
> El que los mineros tengan que apagar, mudarse y encender, es un riesgo. En cuanto se empiece a recuperar el hashrate volveremos a máximos , y de ahí para arriba. Esto es lo que está descontando el mercado con la recuperación de estos días. Pero hay incertidumbre y puede tardarse 2 semanas o 6 meses.



Y ya sin los chinos subnormales "mente de colmena" en el barco. A tomar por culo los comerratas de los cojones.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Y como todos sabemos hace 2 años bitcoin sufrió un fuerte problema de seguridad.
> 
> Lo que se está yendo a los infiernos es el oro, y este sigue siendo el mismo de siempre.



Lo que ocurre con el oro, es una clara muestra de manipulación, vía papel oro.
Con una inflación real en más de dos dígitos en Usa y en Europa, y el precio del oro está casi un 5% por debajo del 2020.





Así que sumándole la inflación, que el oro esté un -15%...es totalmente irreal.
Me río de los que hablan de manipulación del mercado de BTC, viendo el mercado del oro.
HODL! y que no os arranquen vuestros btc de la mano.


----------



## The Grasshopper (30 Jun 2021)

_El tribunal británico impidió que el sitio web Bitcoin.org alojara el libro blanco de Bitcoin (BTC). Con eso, el matemático Craig Wright ganó la demanda presentada contra Cøbra, propietario y responsable principal del sitio. La decisión fue presentada este lunes (28) por Ontier, la oficina encargada de defender a Wright. Según la oficina, Cøbra se negó a presentar su defensa ante el tribunal. Por ello, el juicio se desarrolló in absentia, es decir, sin la presencia del imputado. Como resultado, a Bitcoin.org se le prohibió publicar el documento técnico escrito por Satoshi Nakamoto en 2008. Wright, quien afirma ser el verdadero Satoshi, ha presentado una serie de demandas contra los sitios web que alojan el documento sin autorización. La demanda de Bitcoin.org fue la primera victoria de Wright_.

Me suena el pájaro de un docu de primevideo sobre el bitcoin. Es el del bitcoin cash no?









Malas noticias: Bitcoin.org tiene prohibido mostrar el libro blanco de BTC


El tribunal británico impidió que el sitio web Bitcoin.org alojara el libro blanco de Bitcoin (BTC). Con eso, el matemático Craig Wright ganó la demanda presentada contra Cøbra, propietario y responsable principal del sitio. La decisión fue presentada este lunes (28) por Ontier, la oficina...




criptopasion.com


----------



## Rajoy (30 Jun 2021)

El hashrate y el precio (en fíat) del bitcoin está claro que están correlacionados. La cuestión es en que sentido. Es decir si es el precio el que determina el hashrate o viceversa, el hashrate determina el precio.
La segunda opción está por demostrar. En cambio la primera, que el precio determina el hashrate, es la pura dinámica de mercado que rige bitcoin. Si cuando baja el precio los mineros menos eficientes tienen que apagar máquinas, es lógico que cuando sube el precio el mecanismo funcione a la inversa. El incentivo aumenta y, con él, los mineros que ponen sus equipos a minar bitcoin con el consiguiente aumento del hashrate.

Resumiendo, correlación si pero en con el precio como causa y el hashrate como efecto.

La actual reducción del hashrate, sin embargo, no viene ocasionada por dinámicas de mercado sino por una acción externa al mismo como es la prohibición china. La eliminación de un 50% de la minería debilita la red pero hace mucho más rentable el minado del 50% restante.
Teóricamente, si a los niveles de precio que hemos visto las últimas semanas salía rentable minar, puesto que ahí estaban esos 200 Th/s minando bitcoin, ahora los 100 Th/s que siguen minando están haciendo su agosto y eso, obviamente, tiene que atraer nueva potencia de minado. Es decir que si el precio se mantiene, el hashrate se recuperará tan pronto como se reconecten todos esos equipos en sus nuevas localizaciones y/o se añadan nuevos equipos.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (30 Jun 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Y por cierto, para el anumerico retrasado, si el hashrate está en 100, para hacer un ataque del 51% no te hacen falta 51, si no 101.



Tampoco te pases con @kynes porque todo depende de como definas el problema. Si asumes que el hashrate total es 100 unidades y que dentro de ese hashrate, una parte de los mineros se vuelven maliciosos, entonces "solo" necesitan 51unidades para hacer el ataque.


----------



## kynes (30 Jun 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Tampoco te pases con @kynes porque todo depende de como definas el problema. Si asumes que el hashrate total es 100 unidades y que dentro de ese hashrate, una parte de los mineros se vuelven maliciosos, entonces "solo" necesitan 51unidades para hacer el ataque.



Ya lo he dicho muchas veces, no pretendo llevar razón. Ni siquiera se si las noticias e información que tenemos disponible nos permiten hacernos una idea de la realidad del tema.

Hay muchos escenarios posibles. Eso es lo que hay gente aquí que se niega a ver.








The Future of Bitcoin: 12 Scenarios From Bullish to Bearish


Global reserve currency? Attacked from all sides? Bitcoin on Mars? Here are 12 ways Bitcoin could evolve.




www.coindesk.com





Si estais en las cryptos para ganar dinero, mejor analizar todos los escenarios posibles, te gusten más o menos.

Siendo un talibán, si resulta que el escenario que elegiste no es el bueno, sólo te queda Holdear hasta la muerte. Lo de los huevos en distintas cestas parece que no os aplica para el Bitcoin.




gapema dijo:


> Y por cierto, para el anumerico retrasado, si el hashrate está en 100, para hacer un ataque del 51% no te hacen falta 51, si no 101.



Eso iba por mi? No me ofendes chico en absoluto. Son números de los artículos que he encontrado, no he hecho ni suma ni interpretación alguna de ese 51% que yo sepa. No se si es tu capacidad lectoro o es que no me explicado bien pero es que la verdad es que me la suda.

Me llama la atención es el dato de que EEUU pretende acaparar el 50% de la capacidad de minado, nodos o lo que sea. No hace falta ser matemático ni hingeniero para intuir por dónde van los tiros.

Deja de dar pena, como decís por estos lares, y si de verdad tienes algo interesante que compartir explícate un poco mejor y dejate de "ad hominem".

Repito, hay múltiples escenarios que os negáis a ver. A mi me da igual que BTC suba o baje, soy BTCneutral, pero si estuviera "pillado" con más motivo me interesaría en estudiar todos los distintos puntos de vista.


----------



## Polonia Viva (30 Jun 2021)

Seguro que ya han aprendido la lección y que incluso dentro de una misma pool veremos diversas deslocalizaciones.

Al final Bitcoin es una tecnología muy joven y esto le servirá a la red para aprender del mundo empresarial cuando distribuyen incluso un mismo proceso en 3 o 4 localizaciones diferentes para minimizar el country risk. Business continuity plan (BCP) se llama.


----------



## _______ (30 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Vamos a ver, esto de la caida del Hashrate es algo serio no es para tomárselo a la ligera.
> 
> Max Keiser es, o al menos era, defensor de "el precio sigue al hashrate".
> 
> ...



En octubre el hashtag este cayó un 33% que hizo el precio del BTC? SUBIR

No esperes más caidas no las habrá


----------



## Beborn (30 Jun 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Si , por favor, yo sí estoy interesado en que expongas tus argumentos. ¿Entonces Max Keiser estaba o sigue estando equivocado cuando decía que a mayor hashrate mayor precio y más seguridad en la red? No se si ha cambiado de opinión.



No hay nada que exponer. Tu creencia parte de lo que ha dicho un personaje, Keiser. Nada mas, y nada menos.

Si crees su argumento, me parece muy bien, pero no pretendas que sea verdad universal porque no lo es.

El precio no esta relacionado con el hashrate. No asi la seguridad, eso si esta relacionado y no lo rebato. Pero el precio NO.

Si nos atenemos a una logica pura de mercado, a mayor hashrate, bloques se minan mas rapido, recompensas se obtienen mas rapidamente, mas bitcoins en manos de mineros, que pueden decidir sacarlos al mercado: mayor oferta, igual demanda = precios caen.
Y en cualquier caso eso solo durante 2 semanas hasta que la dificultad es reajustada y los bloques otra vez se minen a uno cada ~10 minutos y se estabiliza la oferta de nuevo.

Como ves, intentar asociar hashrate con precio es absurdo porque siempre puedes torcer los argumentos para que te de tanto una cosa como la contraria.


----------



## kynes (30 Jun 2021)

@Beborn No creo en Max Keiser ni en nadie. Es otro manipulador al igual que Musk.


----------



## elKaiser (30 Jun 2021)

Me da en la nariz, que hay un acuerdo soterrado entre China y Usa sobre la localización de los centros de minado de Bitcoin y los consiguientes porcentajes de hashrate entre ambos paises; los medios de incomunicación, por supuesto no nos van a informar de ello.

De otra forma no se entiende la deslocalización que se está produciendo. Por supuesto China habrá obtenido otras contrapartidas.


----------



## Edu.R (30 Jun 2021)

Se dice JASREIT.

Esta revolución silenciosa sigue adelante.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Jun 2021)

A la venta las centrales hidroeléctricas, jajaja


----------



## nandin83 (30 Jun 2021)

Están ACOJONADOS

Government must have power to reverse crypto transactions, says co-chair of blockchain caucus

Por cierto, del partido demócrata. Ya sabemos que bitcoin no gusta a los globalistas (aunque era fácil de intuir)


----------



## Polonia Viva (30 Jun 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A la venta las centrales hidroeléctricas, jajaja



Imposible. Me ha dicho Biden que cuando se prohibiese Bitcoin se iba a seguir produciendo la misma energía y se iba a comercializar a pérdidas.


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> Están ACOJONADOS
> 
> Government must have power to reverse crypto transactions, says co-chair of blockchain caucus
> 
> Por cierto, del partido demócrata. Ya sabemos que bitcoin no gusta a los globalistas (aunque era fácil de intuir)



_"You have to be able to go to a court to unmask participants under some circumstances" _
No se enteran de nada estos viejunos políticos!!


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Jun 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Teóricamente, si a los niveles de precio que hemos visto las últimas semanas salía rentable minar, puesto que ahí estaban esos 200 Th/s minando bitcoin, ahora los 100 Th/s que siguen minando están haciendo su agosto y eso, obviamente, tiene que atraer nueva potencia de minado.




De momento, mientras no haya un ajuste de dificultad, esos 100 Th/s de mineros que continúan minando no tienen ningún beneficio extra. Siguen sacando los mismos bitcoins por kwh consumido que los que sacaban hace 15 dias cuando habia 200 Th/s. La prevision es que la sábado se ajuste la dificultad a la baja, a partir de ese momento los mineros que sigan se veran beneficiados.

De todos modos esto es algo temporal. Las máquinas solo están paradas a la espera de ser relocalizadas, lo cual lleva tiempo, mover un negocio fisicamente no es instantaneo y más cuando se trata de ir otros paises. Además del transporte en sí, tambien hay asuntos burocraticos que resolver, busqueda de localizaciones idoneas, construccion de infraestructuras, etc.


----------



## Burbujerofc (30 Jun 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> Están ACOJONADOS
> 
> Government must have power to reverse crypto transactions, says co-chair of blockchain caucus
> 
> Por cierto, del partido demócrata. Ya sabemos que bitcoin no gusta a los globalistas (aunque era fácil de intuir)



El "chaval" nos acusa de conspiración criminal.



Mientras, China ya está probando su @CBDC con pagos en el transporte público, sigue "regalando" sus mierdas a sus ciudadanos...

Pero este hijo de pvta se preocupa de Bitcoin.
Van a poner a toda vela su USDC o "dólarcomosellame" pronto.


----------



## Burbujerofc (30 Jun 2021)

"Tenemos que seguir el ritmo de China. China está cerca de prohibir todas las criptomonedas ... Si no logramos mantener el ritmo de China, nos quedaremos atrás".

- @ BradSherman, congresista estadounidense (y, sorprendentemente, no comediante)





Para mear y no echar gota.

Edit: se les oye venir a los de "ejjjjjjke ban a proivir bitcoin"


----------



## nandin83 (30 Jun 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> "Tenemos que seguir el ritmo de China. China está cerca de prohibir todas las criptomonedas ... Si no logramos mantener el ritmo de China, nos quedaremos atrás".
> 
> - @ BradSherman, congresista estadounidense (y, sorprendentemente, no comediante)
> 
> ...



Vaya cara de tolai que gasta. Y del partido demócrata, para variar. Y de California. A saber cuanto dinero ha recibido de China por convertir California en un estercolero.


----------



## |SNaKe| (30 Jun 2021)

Buenas Noches a todos,

Me uno a vuestra comunidad. 

Tengo una experiencia dilatada en bitcoin y sobre todo en practicas de privacidad, espero poder aportar y que crezcamos juntos en este apasionante mundo.


----------



## |SNaKe| (30 Jun 2021)

Gráfica del hashrate actual para quien este interesado:


----------



## |SNaKe| (30 Jun 2021)

Os recomiendo dos proyectos imprescindibles si queréis salvaguardar vuestra privacidad.

☂ Umbrel — your personal Bitcoin node.

Sparrow Bitcoin Wallet

Umbrel es un nodo de bitcoin, lnd, y electrs todo en uno, a partir de containers con docker. Es muy fácil de instalar en una raspberry.

Sparrow es un wallet enfocado en la privacidad, con el cual podéis usar vuestro hardware wallet, y a su vez conectáis sparrow con vuestro nodo, de esta forma no dependéis de un tercero para verificar las transacciones. Todo ello por supuesto detrás de TOR.

Si quieres que amplié info estaré encantado.

Por hoy suficiente


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Os recomiendo dos proyectos imprescindibles si queréis salvaguardar vuestra privacidad.
> 
> ☂ Umbrel — your personal Bitcoin node.
> 
> ...




Parece ser que el desarrollador de Umbrel ha abandonado el proyecto. Un niño de 14 años cansado de que le dieran órdenes. Desconozco si en el equipo hay mas desarrolladores.

Por otro lado no me gustan este tipo de frameworks, prefiero instalar a mano y manejar cada uno de los componentes (basicamente bitcoin core y lnd). Aunque para gente que lo quiere todo hecho y no molestarse en entender como funcionan las cosas le facilita la instalacion.


----------



## |SNaKe| (1 Jul 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Parece ser que el desarrollador de Umbrel ha abandonado el proyecto. Un niño de 14 años cansado de que le dieran órdenes. Desconozco si en el equipo hay mas desarrolladores.
> 
> Por otro lado no me gustan este tipo de frameworks, prefiero instalar a mano y manejar cada uno de los componentes (basicamente bitcoin core y lnd). Aunque para gente que lo quiere todo hecho y no molestarse en entender como funcionan las cosas le facilita la instalacion.



Este es el desarrollador principal...dudo que tenga 14 años...tampoco se de donde has sacado lo de que ha abandonado...







Por otro lado es un proyecto de software libre a si que todo el mundo puede contribuir.







Entiendo que prefieras montartelo tu si tienes los conocimientos, pero el 99% de la gente no, y por eso creo importante que la gente conozca estos proyectos porque desde mi punto de vista, si no tienes tu propio nodo, no has entendido bitcoin.

Hay que educar a la gente a que ejecute su propio nodo.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Jul 2021)

Obligación de declarar cuantas puertas tienes en la pradera al lado de tu casa.

Si no están en un exchange, no pueden saber lo que tienes o dejas de tener.


----------



## |SNaKe| (1 Jul 2021)

Este sábado tendrá lugar el mayor ajuste de dificultad a la baja en la red Bitcoin, un -27% casi nada:


----------



## elKaiser (1 Jul 2021)

Lo de "las monedas virtuales situadas en el extranjero", solo puede escribirlo un analfabeto.


----------



## kynes (1 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Este sábado tendrá lugar el mayor ajuste de dificultad a la baja en la red Bitcoin, un -27% casi nada:



¿Hay alguna estimación disponible de cómo puede contribuir esta medida a incrementar el hashrate? Entiendo que sería lo esperable. Y el aumento de hashrate puede influir en subida de precio. 

Ahora mismo parece que está más cerca de testear los 32k que de romper la resistencia en 35k y aún quedan algunos días para que se vea el efecto de la bajada de dificultad. ¿Qué tendencia veis más posible en el corto plazo?


----------



## sirpask (1 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Este sábado tendrá lugar el mayor ajuste de dificultad a la baja en la red Bitcoin, un -27% casi nada:



Está relacionado con la grafica de hastrate que hay un poco mas arriba, no pasa nada, ya subirá


----------



## |SNaKe| (1 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna estimación disponible de cómo puede contribuir esta medida a incrementar el hashrate? Entiendo que sería lo esperable. Y el aumento de hashrate puede influir en subida de precio.
> 
> Ahora mismo parece que está más cerca de testear los 32k que de romper la resistencia en 35k y aún quedan algunos días para que se vea el efecto de la bajada de dificultad. ¿Qué tendencia veis más posible en el corto plazo?



La red de bitcoin ajusta la dificultad cada 2016 bloques para garantizar que cada 10 minutos se mina un bloque. El reajuste a la baja es debido a la parada de los mineros de china que estaban obteniendo la energia con carbón, no todos los mineros han parado solo una parte ( el gobierno chino se ha vuelto ecologista).

A largo plazo es una medida positiva porque terminaremos con el mantra de la centralización de la minera en china.

A corto plazo, bitcoin ha roto una parábola, y las parábolas en bitcoin siempre tienen correcciones de más del 70% y suelen acabar buscando la ma 20 semanal, podríamos ir a buscar la zona de los 20k. Por otra parte la situación macro creo que es más favorable que nunca, así que...quien sabe.

Es imposible predecir el precio a corto plazo.

Lo que esta claro, es que con bitcoin a 4 años tienes beneficios y estas protegido contra la inflación, bitcoin es dinero duro. Tener tus ahorros en fiat si que es una locura, con una inflación totalmente disparada a más del 10% anual, en 10 años tus ahorros en FIAT no valen nada.


----------



## Polonia Viva (1 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna estimación disponible de cómo puede contribuir esta medida a incrementar el hashrate? Entiendo que sería lo esperable. Y el aumento de hashrate puede influir en subida de precio.



El hashrate es la cantidad de soluciones al problema criptográfico que toda la red bitcoin intenta por segundo, por lo que la dificultad es consecuencia del hashrate, y no al revés. El algoritmo está diseñado para que haya un bloque minado cada 10 minutos *de media*. Y para que esto sea así, se ajusta la dificultad cada 2016 bloques, directamente proporcional al cambio en el hashrate.

Por ejemplo, con el fin del minado en China, si suponemos que el hashrate ha bajado exactamente a la mitad, nos encontramos con que, hasta el próximo ajuste de dificultad se mina un bloque cada 20 minutos de media.

EDIT: Cabe destacar que como el apagón chino ha ocurrido a mitad de ciclo y para ajustar la dificultad se toma el hashrate medio del periodo, con casi total seguridad vamos a tener otro ajuste grande de dificultad a la baja inmediatamente después.



Klapaucius dijo:


> Para que se confirmen transacciones de bitcoin hace falta que haya minadores en la red? Qué pasa si los precios bajan tanto que ya no sale rentable minar y nadie lo hace? No habría manera de usar la moneda?



Sí, hacen falta mineros para confirmar las transacciones. Si los precios bajan, una parte de los mineros dejará de minar, pero no todos, salvo que el precio caiga a cero, y ni aún así es probable que la red Bitcoin pierda al 100% de los mineros.


----------



## |SNaKe| (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## kynes (1 Jul 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> El hashrate es la cantidad de soluciones al problema criptográfico que toda la red bitcoin intenta por segundo, por lo que la dificultad es consecuencia del hashrate, y no al revés.



Entonces, si he entendido bien, al disminuir la dificultad y hacer más asequible la recompensa, sería esperable que entren más mineros. El HR debería aumentar al haber más mineros, lo que desencadena también un aumento de la dificultad en la siguiente revisión. A mayor HR mayor estabilidad y seguridad de la red.




|SNaKe| dijo:


> *Es imposible predecir el precio a corto plazo*.
> 
> *Lo que esta claro, es que con bitcoin a 4 años* tienes beneficios y estas protegido contra la inflación, bitcoin es dinero duro. Tener tus ahorros en fiat si que es una locura, con una inflación totalmente disparada a más del 10% anual, en 10 años tus ahorros en FIAT no valen nada.



Si, por desgracia es imposible saber con un 100% de certeza que pasará mañana. Veo más incertidumbre en el largo plazo que en el corto ahora mismo. Pienso que Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas puede ser un valor refugio pero también puede que no. Hay que valorar todos los escenarios posibles. Sabemos poco sobre la regulación del mercado cripto que viene. Ante la incertidumbre, lo de siempre: huevos en distintas cestas, rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras, ....


----------



## Beborn (1 Jul 2021)

Alguien sabe que ocurre si el uso de mempool llega a los 300 MB? Es ese su limite?

Ahora esta en 251 MB y hay un atasco de tres pares... la dificultad se reajustara el 3 de Julio.


----------



## Polonia Viva (1 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Entonces, si he entendido bien, al disminuir la dificultad y hacer más asequible la recompensa, sería esperable que entren más mineros. El HR debería aumentar al haber más mineros, lo que desencadena también un aumento de la dificultad en la siguiente revisión. A mayor HR mayor estabilidad y seguridad de la red.



Sí, es más o menos así.

Al disminuir la dificultad con el apagón chino, los mineros existentes tienen un porcentaje mayor del hashrate total, por lo que minarán un número mayor de bloques por ciclo, lo que aumenta el incentivo para que entren nuevos mineros.

Un minero X es capaz de generar 0,2 EH/s. Con el hashrate a 200 EH/s estaría minando unos 2 bloques por ciclo, 12,5 BTC + fees cada 2 semanas, no le sale rentable y está fuera. Pero con el nuevo ajuste de dificultad a 100 EH/s, es capaz de minar 4 bloques, es decir, gana 25 BTC cada 2 semanas. Eso sí es rentable, por lo que decide entrar en la red.

Libertad y descentralización en estado puro. Mineros entrando, saliendo y deslocalizándose sin que nadie les diga nada.


----------



## nandin83 (1 Jul 2021)

Hacienda se puede ir a tomar por culo.


----------



## CBDC (1 Jul 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> Hacienda se puede ir a tomar por culo.



Yo pienso declarar todas y cada una de las criptos que tengo en el extranjero.


----------



## Polonia Viva (1 Jul 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Yo pienso declarar todas y cada una de las criptos que tengo en el extranjero.





Muy fino.



> En concreto, la ley exige "la obligación de informar sobre las monedas virtuales situadas en el extranjero"



No hay ni uno de sus señorías y asesores que entienda que Bitcoin no está centralizado y que por lo tanto no "está" en ningún sitio.


----------



## Roninn (1 Jul 2021)

@calopez_ Y la chincheta pacuaaaando_


----------



## Roninn (1 Jul 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Yo pienso declarar todas y cada una de las criptos que tengo en el extranjero.



Yo igual.

Edit: Ahora lo pillo :S

Hasta las permutas que es donde me duele. Que cada uno haga lo que le salga de la polla pero ando superexpuesto a critpos y no puedo permitirme aumentar el riesgo de que un dia el exchange KYC regulado X le pase toda la info a hacienda y ser el cabeza de turco de un gobierno socialista

Para pequeñas cantidades vale...

De todas formas la autentica pirula esta en los prestamos defi interes cercano al 0% con deuda colaterilazada en cripto


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Jul 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Muy fino.
> 
> 
> 
> No hay ni uno de sus señorías y asesores que entienda que Bitcoin no está centralizado y que por lo tanto no "está" en ningún sitio.



No es motivo de risa que no lo entiendan, sino de preocupación mayuscula para los que viven en Spain.

Porqué la ley ya está escrita...y no vale recurso 

Osea, poca broma..que os reís pero son más listos que el hambre. Ya saben que es descentralizado, pero acabas antea diciendo 'en el extranjero'


----------



## _______ (1 Jul 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Yo igual.
> 
> Hasta las permutas que es donde me duele. Que cada uno haga lo que le salga de la polla pero ando superexpuesto a critpos y no puedo permitirme aumentar el riesgo de que un dia el exchange KYC regulado X le pase toda la info a hacienda y ser el cabeza de turco de un gobierno socialista
> 
> ...



por supuesto amigos, HAY QUE PAGAR TODOS Y CADA UNO DE LOS IMPUESTOS, por eso se llaman IMPUESTOS oh wait

Incluido el IMPUESTO (PORQUE NO ES OTRA COSA) de la inflacion, por eso nos pasamos a BTC... oh wait....

AMIGOS ESO ES SER RESPONSABLE, PAGAR TODOS LOS IMPUESTOS incluido el de la inflacion FITAT, el btc es solo tecnologia por tecnologia ninguna otra intencion.

AMIGOS NADA DE HIPOCRESIA, HACIENDA SOMOS TODOS, UNOS MAS QUE OTROS


Claro que si nosotros no pagamos otros tendran que pagar mas y los pobres tendran que asumir la miseriocordiosa caridad de carreteras y hospitales del estado, O ES AL REVES? SI ELLOS NO PAGAN alguien tendra que pagar?

QUE LIO MUCHACHOS


----------



## _______ (1 Jul 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Yo pienso declarar todas y cada una de las criptos que tengo en el extranjero.



HAY QUE PAGAR HAY QUE PAGAR

MUCHACHOS HAY QUE PAGAR CARRETERAS HOSPITALES EH'?

QUE PORQUE NOS PASAMOS A BITCOIN? A CRIPTO DESCENTRALIZADO en vez de ASUMIR GOSTOSAMENTE el IMPUESTO DE LA INFLACION? que conspiranoicos sois jejeje


amigos hay que pagar

pagar

pagar 

pagar

PAGAR TODOS LOS IMPUESTOS EH?? YO SI YO SIII YO SI PAGO


----------



## kynes (1 Jul 2021)

Hace unas horas se hablaba de hombro-cabeza-hombro inverso y ahora es un claro HCH


----------



## uhnitas (1 Jul 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Yo pienso declarar todas y cada una de las criptos que tengo en el extranjero.



La ley habla de los que proporcionen servicios en nombre de terceros.


----------



## Piturco (1 Jul 2021)

Divad dijo:


> Has visto algún cambio en Bitcoin que mejore la LN? Te escudas en la fecha para no rebatir los argumentos que deja la LN como una mierda que no vale para nada y aquí se está vendiendo como la solución para pagar el café
> 
> @Sr.Mojón ya no invitas a birras al foro? claro, te sale más caro pagar la comisión que la birra    te escuece que IOTA acabe cepillándose la blockchain? Cualquiera que os lea verá que solo os dedicáis a comeros el nardo y daros por el ano sin argumentos tecnológicos que demuestren que el abuelo BTC este evolucionando para una adopción masiva..




Venga, voy a invitar yo a una caña... eso sí, solo disponible para los más espabilados. Solo algunos lo entenderán...

Por tanto, el patán de Divad está excluido. A ver si por lo menos le sirve para aprender un poquito sobre las posibilidades de LN y deja de ponerse en ridículo que da mucha penita. Pobre, es evidente que donde no hay, no se puede sacar...

Ahí la tiene señores






Lightning Gifts







lightning.gifts


----------



## elKaiser (1 Jul 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> La ley habla de los que proporcionen servicios en nombre de terceros.



¿Que quiere decir exactamente eso?. 

¿Binance o Coinbase proporcionan servicios en nombre de terceros?.


----------



## landlady (1 Jul 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Venga, voy a invitar yo a una caña... eso sí, solo disponible para los más espabilados. Solo algunos lo entenderán...
> 
> Por tanto, el patán de Divad está excluido. A ver si por lo menos le sirve para aprender un poquito sobre las posibilidades de LN y deja de ponerse en ridículo que da mucha penita. Pobre, es evidente que donde no hay, no se puede sacar...
> 
> ...



¡Canjeado! ¡Gracias!

No tenia nada en LN. Voy hacer alguna prueba con ello.

¿Cuál es la forma más sencilla para pasar de LN a onchain y viceversa?


----------



## Piturco (1 Jul 2021)

landlady dijo:


> ¡Canjeado! ¡Gracias!
> 
> No tenia nada en LN. Voy hacer alguna prueba con ello.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la forma más sencilla para pasar de LN a onchain y viceversa?



Hay diferentes posibilidades y niveles de complejidad. Desde montarte un nodo y abrir canales hasta descargarte una wallet para operar inmediatamente. 

Para empezar te recomendaría la wallet Phoenix. Ah... y acuérdate de guardar la semilla por si pierdes el móvil!


----------



## |SNaKe| (1 Jul 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Venga, voy a invitar yo a una caña... eso sí, solo disponible para los más espabilados. Solo algunos lo entenderán...
> 
> Por tanto, el patán de Divad está excluido. A ver si por lo menos le sirve para aprender un poquito sobre las posibilidades de LN y deja de ponerse en ridículo que da mucha penita. Pobre, es evidente que donde no hay, no se puede sacar...
> 
> ...



Grande! Así se educa!


----------



## |SNaKe| (1 Jul 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Hay diferentes posibilidades y niveles de complejidad. Desde montarte un nodo y abrir canales hasta descargarte una wallet para operar inmediatamente.
> 
> Para empezar te recomendaría la wallet Phoenix. Ah... y acuérdate de guardar la semilla por si pierdes el móvil!



Añadiría también breez wallet

Breez Wallet


----------



## Seronoser (1 Jul 2021)

Estas leyes Paco intentan que la gente pique, se acojone, y le cuente a Hacienda lo que tiene en criptos, algo que Hacienda JAMÁS podrá saber, salvo que le des tú la información, que es precisamente, lo que quiere que hagas. Si no, no necesitaría amedrentarte con multas y polladas. Directamente te diría. sabemos que con los 1.000 euros de la última transferencia de ING, compró 0,03 eth, 240 Ada y 24.000 Dent.
Pero como no tienen ni puta idea, te manda el: "sabemos que tienes criptos"  

Mi consejo es que si te has mandado dinero a un exchange, para comprar criptos, y tu Banco se ha chivado, y Hacienda te ha mandado el aviso lo que tienes que hacer es... aprender la lección y:

a) Sacar absolutamente todo lo que tengas en el Exchange (not your keys not your bitcoin; esto es válido incluso para las shitcoins).s

b) Si quieres tradear, lo cuál me parece una gilipollez, o volver a comprar, cambia de exchange y sobre todo, CAMBIA LA MANERA DE COMPRAR CRIPTOS. Porque el Banco te la ha jugado, y lo seguirá haciendo en el futuro.

Y si Hacienda no te ha mandado ningún aviso...disfruta de la vida.

Siempre lo cuento.
Aquí en el país donde soy residente fiscal, no hay multas por no comunicar que tienes criptos...lo que hay es 4 años de cárcel, directamente.
Y no sirve de nada, porque la fortaleza de BTC es su indetectabilidad y anonimato.
Sólo tú puedes joderla, comunicándole a los Estados que tienes criptos.


----------



## Piturco (1 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Añadiría también breez wallet
> 
> Breez Wallet



Blue Wallet también está bien. Afortunadamente cada día que pasa hay más posibilidades


----------



## elKaiser (1 Jul 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Blue Wallet también está bien. Afortunadamente cada día que pasa hay más posibilidades



Los que controláis el tema, ¿es aconsejable MetaMask?


----------



## nandin83 (1 Jul 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> b) Si quieres tradear, lo cuál me parece una gilipollez, o volver a comprar, cambia de exchange y sobre todo, CAMBIA LA MANERA DE COMPRAR CRIPTOS. Porque el Banco te la ha jugado, y lo seguirá haciendo en el futuro.



Bisq + tarjeta Amazon comprada en tu quiosco/supermercado/gasolinera de confianza manda.


----------



## nandin83 (1 Jul 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> Los que controláis el tema, ¿es aconsejable MetaMask?



Si

Edito para darle un poco más de lustre al mensaje: Es la que uso para todo lo que tengo en la red ethereum y funciona bien, excepto los iconos de las shitcoins jaja (no todas)


----------



## Red Star (1 Jul 2021)

Estaba claro que los gUSAnos no iban a perdonarle a El Salvador que declarara Bitcoin moneda de curso legal:









EE.UU. impone sanciones a funcionarios "corruptos" de Guatemala, Honduras y El Salvador


El secretario de Estado, Antony Blinken, aseguró que se trata de personas que supuestamente participaron "en actos de corrupción importantes" o que obstruyeron "las investigaciones" en esos casos.




actualidad.rt.com





En la lista publicada, se encuentran varios funcionarios y colaboradores del presidente de El Salvador, *Nayib Bukele*. 


*Oscar Rolando Castro*: actual ministro de Trabajo de El Salvador, quien presuntamente obstaculizó investigaciones sobre corrupción y perjudicó a opositores políticos.
*Martha Carolina Recinos de Bernal*: jefa del Gabinete gubernamental, a quien se le señala por participar en un mecanismo de lavado de dinero.
*Conan Tonathiu Castro Ramírez*: asesor legal de Bukele. EE.UU. lo acusa de colaborar en la "destitución irregular" de cinco magistrados de la Corte Suprema y del fiscal general, Raúl Melara, que fue concretada por la Asamblea Legislativa, de mayoría oficialista.
*Osiris Luna Meza*: viceministro de Justicia y Seguridad Pública y director general de Centros Penales. Durante su gestión, presuntamente ha estado vinculado con coimas y corrupción en contratos públicos.


----------



## jorgitonew (2 Jul 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> Bisq + tarjeta Amazon comprada en tu quiosco/supermercado/gasolinera de confianza manda.



Puedes explicar un poco más a fondo está idea, por favor??


----------



## Piturco (2 Jul 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> Los que controláis el tema, ¿es aconsejable MetaMask?



Es de las más populares pero no es una wallet donde puedas mandar o recibir bitcoins.


----------



## The Grasshopper (2 Jul 2021)

Piturco dijo:


> Es de las más populares pero no es una wallet donde puedas mandar o recibir bitcoins.



Yo uso trust wallet. Tienes además incluido en la app un swap propio y un Exchange y acceso a aplicaciones DeFi vía wallet connect que lee un QR en pantalla y te permite operar en uniswap y similares.

Metamask lo tengo y lo he usado pero me parece menos usable que Trust


----------



## Registrador (2 Jul 2021)

Metamask se puede utilizar para tener bitcoin???


----------



## kynes (2 Jul 2021)

Parece que el Webinar calmó un poco los ánimos y coincide con un rebote en los 32K. Parece que puede venir tendencia en VERDE, a ver como se desarrolla hoy el día.


----------



## Pimp (2 Jul 2021)

El judio soros ayer compro btc miedito que esta rata este dentro Fondo de George Soros habría comenzado a invertir en bitcoin


----------



## Piturco (2 Jul 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Metamask se puede utilizar para tener bitcoin???



No


----------



## The Grasshopper (2 Jul 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> El judio soros ayer compro btc miedito que esta rata este dentro Fondo de George Soros habría comenzado a invertir en bitcoin



Soy yo o esta semana se está notando especialmente el juego sucio y la manipulación? No te puedes posicionar ni tradear por los meneos que están metiendo


----------



## Olivander's (2 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Os recomiendo dos proyectos imprescindibles si queréis salvaguardar vuestra privacidad.
> 
> ☂ Umbrel — your personal Bitcoin node.
> 
> ...



En otro mensaje has dicho que todos tendriamos que tener un nodo. Podrías abrir un post ampliando información acerca de esto?


----------



## |SNaKe| (2 Jul 2021)

Olivander's dijo:


> En otro mensaje has dicho que todos tendriamos que tener un nodo. Podrías abrir un post ampliando información acerca de esto?



Tener tu propio nodo tiene implicaciones de privacidad, seguridad y soberanía:

- Privacidad: Si usas wallets spv como electrum, estos se conectan a servidores electrum y consultan el saldo de todas tus direcciones, por lo tanto si no tomas alguna medida preventiva, el servidor electrum donde te has conectado ya sabe tu ip y tus saldos. Dicho servidor electrum podría ser fácilmente un servidor del gobierno, de hacienda o de un ente malicioso ya que todo el mundo puede montarse un servidor electrum. Lo mismo se aplica a los hardware wallets, estos se conectan a un servidor del fabricante para consultar tus saldos, y de nuevo saben tu ip, direcciones y saldos. El servidor del fabricante podría ser comprometido o tener un requerimiento legal de algún gobierno. Si usas tu propio nodo, tienes una copia de la cadena de bloques, y consultas directamente tus saldos en la cadena, sin intervención de un tercero, y de la misma forma cuando envías una transacción nadie puede asociarla a tu ip, porque un nodo de bitcoin core realiza un relay de todas las transacciones que le llegan, haciendo indistinguible su origen. También es recomendable que el nodo se ejecute detrás de tor, para que nadie pueda asociar tu ip a un nodo, dando pistas de que tienes bitcoins.

- Seguridad: Si usas el servidor de un tercero, podría darse el caso de que falsifiquen el saldo de las direcciones consultadas, o al saber tu ip y direcciones ya eres un blanco fácil, saben que tienes bitcoin y detrás de que ip estas, como he comentado antes, ejecutando un nodo detrás de tor evitas este problema, eres invisible para el resto del mundo.

- Soberanía: Si no tienes tu propio nodo no eres realmente participe de bitcoin, estas obviando una de sus principales características que es su soberanía, el no depender de un tercero, el ser dueño de tu dinero. Si dependes del servidor de un tercero este podría dejar de darte el servicio o bloquearte. Si tienes un nodo, nadie puede impedirte que envíes una transacción, bitcoin funciona incluso a través de una red de satélites con un protocolo distinto de tpc/ip.

Bitcoin se creo para ser tu propio banco, para que nunca tengas que confiar en terceros, no tiene mucho sentido usar bitcoin dependiendo de la verificación de un tercero. Para mi, un usuario que no ejecuta un nodo bitcoin, no es un usuario de bitcoin.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (2 Jul 2021)

Puedes hacer esto mismo (o con minimas diferencias) con la mayoria de altcoins, a qué shitcoins te refieres? al Petro?


----------



## |SNaKe| (2 Jul 2021)

Specter wallet ha tenido un problema en su ultima versión para windows, tiene un troyano inyectado en el binario, recomiendo que uséis sparrow, tiene las mismas características y es mucho mas liviano y claro:


----------



## |SNaKe| (2 Jul 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Puedes hacer esto mismo (o con minimas diferencias) con la mayoria de altcoins, a qué shitcoins te refieres? al Petro?



Te animo a que compares los requisitos minimos de cpu, memoria y almacenamiento entre bitcoin y las distintas alts...

+ requisitos - descentralización


----------



## Pirro (2 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Tener tu propio nodo tiene implicaciones de privacidad, seguridad y soberanía:
> 
> - Privacidad: Si usas wallets spv como electrum, estos se conectan a servidores electrum y consultan el saldo de todas tus direcciones, por lo tanto si no tomas alguna medida preventiva, el servidor electrum donde te has conectado ya sabe tu ip y tus saldos. Dicho servidor electrum podría ser fácilmente un servidor del gobierno, de hacienda o de un ente malicioso ya que todo el mundo puede montarse un servidor electrum. Lo mismo se aplica a los hardware wallets, estos se conectan a un servidor del fabricante para consultar tus saldos, y de nuevo saben tu ip, direcciones y saldos. El servidor del fabricante podría ser comprometido o tener un requerimiento legal de algún gobierno. Si usas tu propio nodo, tienes una copia de la cadena de bloques, y consultas directamente tus saldos en la cadena, sin intervención de un tercero, y de la misma forma cuando envías una transacción nadie puede asociarla a tu ip, porque un nodo de bitcoin core realiza un relay de todas las transacciones que le llegan, haciendo indistinguible su origen. También es recomendable que el nodo se ejecute detrás de tor, para que nadie pueda asociar tu ip a un nodo, dando pistas de que tienes bitcoins.
> 
> ...



¿Y qué opinas de Wasabi? La wallet corre sobre TOR, digo yo que si se le añade un VPN habrá un nivel de anonimato razonable.


----------



## Beborn (2 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Lo mismo se aplica a los hardware wallets, estos se conectan a un servidor del fabricante para consultar tus saldos, y de nuevo saben tu ip, direcciones y saldos. El servidor del fabricante podría ser comprometido o tener un requerimiento legal de algún gobierno.



Si bien es cierto todo lo que dices, ya algunos hardware wallet permiten conectar por Tor para consultar los saldos, lo cual, al menos, mitiga un poco el tema de privacidad de tu IP. Por ejemplo Trezor lo permite en su desktop suite.

Obviamente lo mejor siempre va a ser tener tu propio nodo.


----------



## |SNaKe| (2 Jul 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> ¿Y qué opinas de Wasabi? La wallet corre sobre TOR, digo yo que si se le añade un VPN habrá un nivel de anonimato razonable.



Wasabi es una de las mejores wallets en cuanto a privacidad, usa un protocolo llamado neutrino que lo que hace es bajarse el bloque entero donde esta tu transaccion, por lo tanto no consulta los saldos especificos de tu cartera si no que se descarga un bloque, y el mismo consulta en el bloque la transacción asociada a tu dirección, además funciona a traves de tor, con lo cual el nodo al cual se conecta para descargar el bloque tampoco sabe tu ip. El problema de los wallets que usan neutrino es que necesitan un servidor central de donde descargarse el indice de transacciones y si este servidor es atacado como le ocurrió recientemente a wasabi con un ataque ddos, el wallet es inusable.

Wasabi lo que tiene bueno es el coinjoin y si no quieres montarte tu propio nodo es el wallet más privado que hay pero no llega al nivel de nodo + sparrow.

Post: el Coinjoin es un requisito indispensable si has comprado tus btc en un servicio KYC.


----------



## The Grasshopper (2 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Wasabi es una de las mejores wallets en cuanto a privacidad, usa un protocolo llamado neutrino que lo que hace es bajarse el bloque entero donde esta tu transaccion, por lo tanto no consulta los saldos especificos de tu cartera si no que se descarga un bloque, y el mismo consulta en el bloque la transacción asociada a tu dirección, además funciona a traves de tor, con lo cual el nodo al cual se conecta para descargar el bloque tampoco sabe tu ip. El problema de los wallets que usan neutrino es que necesitan un servidor central de donde descargarse el indice de transacciones y si este servidor es atacado como le ocurrió recientemente a wasabi con un ataque ddos, el wallet es inusable.
> 
> Wasabi lo que tiene bueno es el coinjoin y si no quieres montarte tu propio nodo es el wallet más privado que hay pero no llega al nivel de nodo + sparrow.
> 
> Post: el Coinjoin es un requisito indispensable si has comprado tus btc en un servicio KYC.



Posts muy interesantes e instructivos @|SNaKe| muchas gracias


----------



## Beborn (2 Jul 2021)

Y good luck intentando meter de nuevo los bitcoins con coinjoin en algunos exchanges y servicios, porque los van a denegar. Los consideran high risk... dinero de la mafia rusa, lavado de dinero, terrorismo, etc. (simplificando).


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (2 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Te animo a que compares los requisitos minimos de cpu, memoria y almacenamiento entre bitcoin y las distintas alts...
> 
> + requisitos - descentralización



Hablamos de requisitos para ser generadores de bloques, full nodes, light nodes, archive nodes...?


----------



## |SNaKe| (2 Jul 2021)

Por supuesto, pero si no lo haces te podrán seguir los movimientos al dedillo, con coinjoin, si sabes usarlo claro y sobre todo tienes en cuenta los requisitos de postmezcla, tu rastro se pierde.

No creo que sea conveniente que el Exchange de turno sepa donde has enviado las monedas no crees? Una vez realizado el coinjoin si te acusan serán falsas acusaciones porque ya no se puede saber si lo ha gastado o no.


----------



## |SNaKe| (2 Jul 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Y good luck intentando meter de nuevo los bitcoins con coinjoin en algunos exchanges y servicios, porque los van a denegar. Los consideran high risk... dinero de la mafia rusa, lavado de dinero, terrorismo, etc. (simplificando).



Falso, están documentados todos los casos y apenas llegan a 10.

Exchanges como kraken incluso participan en el desarrollo de payjoin y tienen su propia instancia con lo cual no van a banear ninguna transacción proveniente de coinjoin.

Otros Exchanges como bull bitcoin lo ejecutan por defecto tanto a la entrada como en la salida de fondos.

Y por último se sabe que los algoritmos de análisis como chainalysis solo detectan hasta 4 saltos de profundidad porque si no fuera así saldrían millones de transacciones marcadas, por lo tanto ante la duda coinjoin y 4 saltos. También se pueden “limpiar” con un simple pago enrutado con LN.

No caigáis en el error del miedo que os quieren imponer, y menos por servicios centralizados.


----------



## Beborn (2 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Falso, están documentados todos los casos y apenas llegan a 10.



Casos publicos habra "apenas 10". Y cuantos que no se hayan divulgado?

El problema de los coinjoin es que tus monedas quedan marcadas para el futuro. Que ahora no se pongan los exchanges tontos no quiere decir que dentro de un tiempo no lo hagan por norma general.

Las herramientas de analitica de la blockchain van varios pasos por delante de lo que nos creemos. O de lo que nos quieren hacer creer. Ahora son 4 saltos (o eso creemos, porque yo no tengo acceso a auditar la herramienta, no se tu?) y si mañana son 5, o 7? No me cabe duda que a futuro saldra todo.

Es lo bueno, y tambien lo malo de la blockchain de bitcoin. Es abierta como un libro. Literalmente un ledger publico.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Jul 2021)

Tengo entendido que con Taproot las transacciones coinjoin son indistinguibles de las transacciones normales, ¿no?


----------



## |SNaKe| (2 Jul 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Casos publicos habra "apenas 10". Y cuantos que no se hayan divulgado?
> 
> El problema de los coinjoin es que tus monedas quedan marcadas para el futuro. Que ahora no se pongan los exchanges tontos no quiere decir que dentro de un tiempo no lo hagan por norma general.
> 
> ...



Que cada uno evalúe el riesgo, para mí es preferible que las monedas estén fuera del alcance de los ojos del gobierno.

Y como te digo con un simple enrutado con LN quedan más que limpias, otra forma es con Liquid Network.

No creo que sea conveniente criminalizar al coinjoin.


----------



## MIP (2 Jul 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Tengo entendido que con Taproot las transacciones coinjoin son indistinguibles de las transacciones normales, ¿no?



No es así. Taproot hace indistinguibles transacciones multifirma y de tipo script, pero coinjoin solo usa transacciones de firma única con lo cual no se ven beneficiados.

La confusión viene de que en el primer draft de Taproot figuraba el dar soporte a agregación de firmas en transacciones multientrada, lo cual hubiese reducido el coste del coinjoin, pero no mejora la privacidad. 

Con todo esta función fue finalmente eliminada de la propuesta de Taproot por una serie de complejidades técnicas que acarreaba.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (2 Jul 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Metamask se puede utilizar para tener bitcoin???






No, pero existe esto WBTC Wrapped Bitcoin an ERC20 token backed 1:1 with Bitcoin


----------



## |SNaKe| (2 Jul 2021)

Léete este artículo:

Address reuse - Bitcoin Wiki


----------



## nandin83 (2 Jul 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Puedes explicar un poco más a fondo está idea, por favor??



Por supuesto. Abres una cuenta en Bisq (es anónima, no requiere ningún dato personal tuyo)
Uno de sus métodos para ingresar dinero son las tarjetas de Amazon que venden en supermercados, gasolineras, etc...
Compras una con dinero en efectivo y la usas en Bisq para comprar bitcoin.
En cuanto a anonimato no se me ocurren opciones mejores. Ojo, no digo que no las haya.
Hay tutoriales que lo explican paso a paso, por si tienes dudas o te parece arriesgado.


----------



## nandin83 (2 Jul 2021)

Una cosa @|SNaKe| 
¿Qué diferencia hay entre coinjoin y un tumbler o mixer?
Recuerdo que éstos últimos se pusieron de moda allá por 2014 si querías hacer el indio en la darkweb.
Yo nunca los usé, pero si recuerdo haber leído en los foros de Evolution y AlphaBay que no eran muy efectivos.


----------



## _______ (2 Jul 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> Por supuesto. Abres una cuenta en Bisq (es anónima, no requiere ningún dato personal tuyo)
> Uno de sus métodos para ingresar dinero son las tarjetas de Amazon que venden en supermercados, gasolineras, etc...
> Compras una con dinero en efectivo y la usas en Bisq para comprar bitcoin.
> En cuanto a anonimato no se me ocurren opciones mejores. Ojo, no digo que no las haya.
> Hay tutoriales que lo explican paso a paso, por si tienes dudas o te parece arriesgado.



A, ver las tarjetas amazon las usarlas en un momento con tu nombre.


----------



## CBDC (2 Jul 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> No, pero existe esto WBTC Wrapped Bitcoin an ERC20 token backed 1:1 with Bitcoin



Y que otro gestione tus Bitcoin, algunos no aprendéis.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (3 Jul 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Y que otro gestione tus Bitcoin, algunos no aprendéis.




Je, ya me gustaría ya, pero no tengo como para ir por esos caminos tan artiesgados, pero que quede constancia que a día de hoy el uno 1% de los bitcoinos ya estan envueltos y se mueven en esa red y en el mundo DeFi.


Para los maxis es una herejía pero creo que no está de más conocer este tipo de tendencias.


----------



## arangul00 (3 Jul 2021)




----------



## |SNaKe| (3 Jul 2021)

Estos días os voy a ir dejando recursos interesantes.

En esta web podéis ver todas las compañías que han adquirido bitcoin y que cantidad tienen:

Bitcoin Treasuries: 59 Companies Holding BTC (Public/Private)


----------



## |SNaKe| (3 Jul 2021)

Vuestros ahorros en el banco se os van a quedar bonitos:


----------



## Rajoy (3 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> ....
> 
> - Privacidad: Si usas wallets spv como electrum, estos se conectan a servidores electrum y consultan el saldo de todas tus direcciones, por lo tanto si no tomas alguna medida preventiva, el servidor electrum donde te has conectado ya sabe tu ip y tus saldos.
> 
> ....



Eso no es exactamente así. Un uso racional de electrum supone el uso de un ordenador online con un wallet "watch only" y otro offline con un wallet con las claves privadas. En el watch only puedes añadir tantas direcciones como quieras. Yo, de hecho, tengo un wallet con cientos de miles de bitcoins en sus direcciones. Otra cosa es cuales de esas direcciones son mías ...


----------



## |SNaKe| (3 Jul 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Eso no es exactamente así. Un uso racional de electrum supone el uso de un ordenador online con un wallet "watch only" y otro offline con un wallet con las claves privadas. En el watch only puedes añadir tantas direcciones como quieras. Yo, de hecho, tengo un wallet con cientos de miles de bitcoins en sus direcciones. Otra cosa es cuales de esas direcciones son mías ...



No entiendo tu respuesta, que es lo que no es exactamente así?

si usas electrum y te conectas a sus servidores sin ningún tipo de protección como tor, estás exponiendo todas tus direcciones a un tercero.

Un tercero sabra tus direcciones, saldos e ip.

Estamos hablando en este caso de privacidad, no de seguridad. Y la falta de privacidad puede comprometer tu seguridad, porque si se que tienes bitcoins y se tu ip, siendo por ejemplo el estado, puedo usar métodos violentos para que cantes tu seed.


----------



## Rajoy (3 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> No entiendo tu respuesta, que es lo que no es exactamente así?
> 
> si usas electrum y te conectas a sus servidores sin ningún tipo de protección como tor, estás exponiendo todas tus direcciones a un tercero.
> 
> ...



Lo que quiero decir es que si en tu wallet "watch only" incluyes direcciones que no son tuyas, ese tercero no sabe casi nada. Puede saber que muy probablemente algunas direcciones sean tuyas pero puede ver fácilmente que otras no lo son y, obviamente, eso no le permite sacar ninguna conclusión. Puedes incluir direcciones de quien se te ocurra ...


----------



## |SNaKe| (3 Jul 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que si en tu wallet "watch only" incluyes direcciones que no son tuyas, ese tercero no sabe casi nada. Puede saber que muy probablemente algunas direcciones sean tuyas pero puede ver fácilmente que otras no lo son y, obviamente, eso no le permite sacar ninguna conclusión. Puedes incluir direcciones de quien se te ocurra ...



¿Y ves lógico hacer esa chapuza?

¿No crees que es mejor tener tu propio nodo y un wallet enfocado en la privacidad como sparrow? incluso sin tener tu propio nodo puedes usar un wallet como wasabi.

Y si quieres usar electrum por el movito que sea al menos hazlo tras TOR o VPN (de vpn no me fiaría mucho, al final estas cediendo el resgistro de conexiónes a un tercero).

Os recuerdo que con bitcoin sois vuestro propio banco.


----------



## |SNaKe| (3 Jul 2021)

Gráfica con nuevos usuarios de bitcoin:


----------



## |SNaKe| (3 Jul 2021)

El troyano de specter al final fue un falso positivo:


----------



## MIP (3 Jul 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que si en tu wallet "watch only" incluyes direcciones que no son tuyas, ese tercero no sabe casi nada. Puede saber que muy probablemente algunas direcciones sean tuyas pero puede ver fácilmente que otras no lo son y, obviamente, eso no le permite sacar ninguna conclusión. Puedes incluir direcciones de quien se te ocurra ...



Hay sistemas que analizan las transacciones de un conjunto de direcciones y saben cuáles son de un individuo y cuáles de otro, y mucho más si lo que expones es la clave pública maestra (xpub) de tu cartera deterministica BIP39 (que es el sistema que usan las hardware wallets habituales del mercado). 

De hecho a la tercera o cuarta transacción que hagas con tu hardware wallet ya lo ven más fácil que quitarle un caramelo a un niño.

Es mejor no confiarse a la “seguridad por oscuridad” y hacer las cosas bien desde el principio, al menos si tienes mucha cantidad en juego.


----------



## Rajoy (3 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> ¿Y ves lógico hacer esa chapuza?
> 
> ¿No crees que es mejor tener tu propio nodo y un wallet enfocado en la privacidad como sparrow? incluso sin tener tu propio nodo puedes usar un wallet como wasabi.
> 
> ...



Yo en ningún momento he dicho que sea mejor o peor. Solamente te indicaba que tu afirmación no era correcta, en lo que a las direcciones se refiere.

En cuanto a si es una chapuza o no, en mi caso me interesaba conocer el saldo de otras direcciones (convenientemente etiquetadas) y me resultaba cómodo hacerlo desde un único wallet. Si además eso sirve para opacar las mías, miel sobre hojuelas.


----------



## |SNaKe| (3 Jul 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Yo en ningún momento he dicho que sea mejor o peor. Solamente te indicaba que tu afirmación no era correcta, en lo que a las direcciones se refiere.
> 
> En cuanto a si es una chapuza o no, en mi caso me interesaba conocer el saldo de otras direcciones (convenientemente etiquetadas) y me resultaba cómodo hacerlo desde un único wallet. Si además eso sirve para opacar las mías, miel sobre hojuelas.



Indica exactamente que afirmación mía no es correcta, porque lo que he dicho es totalmente correcto.

Que tu pongas direcciones que no son tuyas no evita que ya sepan tu ip y las direcciones que son tuyas.


----------



## Rajoy (3 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Indica exactamente que afirmación mía no es correcta, porque lo que he dicho es totalmente correcto.
> 
> Que tu pongas direcciones que no son tuyas no evita que ya sepan tu ip y las direcciones que son tuyas.



Llevo varios posts intentándolo ... me rindo.


----------



## Polonia Viva (3 Jul 2021)

Bueno, pues ya se ha producido el ajuste de dificultad a la baja record del -28%. Aumentan los incentivos a la minería.

Probablemente este siguiente ciclo de 2016 bloques tarde en completarse más cerca de 3 semanas que de 2 y volvamos a ver otro ajuste de dificultad a la baja bastante grande de un 15-20%.


----------



## |SNaKe| (3 Jul 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Llevo varios posts intentándolo ... me rindo.



Mejor porque estas dando información incorrecta.

Tu has citado esta afirmación mía que es totalmente correcta:

....

*- Privacidad: Si usas wallets spv como electrum, estos se conectan a servidores electrum y consultan el saldo de todas tus direcciones, por lo tanto si no tomas alguna medida preventiva, el servidor electrum donde te has conectado ya sabe tu ip y tus saldos. *

....

Que tu introduzcas direcciones falsas de consulta, no evitan que ya sepan tu ip y el saldo de tus direcciones. Simplemente estudiando el cambio ya pueden asociar todas tus direcciones si no usas coincontrol.

Y que tu pongas direcciones falsas no implica que esas direcciones puedan ser de otra persona que tambien esta usando servidores electrum y por lo tanto se sabe que ip tienen asociada.

Bitcoin es algo muy serio, tenéis que ser mas rigurosos.

Si usas ese sistema pensando que eres anónimo, no lo eres.


----------



## |SNaKe| (3 Jul 2021)

Web con recursos sobre criptoanarquía: 

Teneis todas las listas de correo de los cypherpunks originales.

cryptoanarchy.wiki


----------



## Beborn (3 Jul 2021)

De todas formas, vosotros estais todo el dia jugando con la cold wallet o que?

Porque igual yo soy un bicho raro pero lo que hago es comprar en exchange (si amigos, para cantidades GRANDES no veo otra forma, necesito liquidez, inmediatez, que no me timen, minimo spread, y variedad de pares... esto descarta Bisq y mayoria de P2P).

Y cuando acumulo una cantidad con la que no me veo confortable en el exchange, los transfiero a mi Trezor y esa es la unica operacion que hago con el hardware wallet.

Despues lo desconecto, y no lo vuelvo a tocar hasta la proxima vez, que podria ser en un mes o mas. No necesito estar mirando mi balance, porque uso una app portfolio donde he metido mis compras, a que precios, y cantidades y me da el average cost, etc. que es lo unico que necesito.

Que otros usos le estais dando a vuestras hardware wallets?


----------



## _______ (3 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Mejor porque estas dando información incorrecta.
> 
> Tu has citado esta afirmación mía que es totalmente correcta:
> 
> ...



el tema es que la mayoria de la gente jamas usara ese tipo de cosas donde lo puedes complicar cada vez mas, no tener fungibilidad e intracabilidad a nivel de protocolo es un problema


----------



## |SNaKe| (3 Jul 2021)

_______ dijo:


> el tema es que la mayoria de la gente jamas usara ese tipo de cosas donde lo puedes complicar cada vez mas, no tener fungibilidad e intracabilidad a nivel de protocolo es un problema



¿Que diferencia hay entre usar por ejemplo electrum, wasabi o sparrow? Es solo una decisión. Los tres tienen la misma dificultad de uso. Yo veo el problema en que la gente no está educada y desconoce otra opciones. Tanto wasabi como sparrow tienen tor integrado.

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo en que a nivel de protocolo tendríamos que tener solucionado el problema de la fungibilidad y la trazabilidad pero por suerte lo tendremos solucionado en la capa 2.


----------



## _______ (3 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> ¿Que diferencia hay entre usar por ejemplo electrum, wasabi o sparrow? Es solo una decisión. Los tres tienen la misma dificultad de uso. Yo veo el problema en que la gente no está educada y desconoce otra opciones. Tanto wasabi como sparrow tienen tor integrado.
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo en que a nivel de protocolo tendríamos que tener solucionado el problema de la fungibilidad y la trazabilidad pero por suerte lo tendremos solucionado en la capa 2.



si uso wasabi con ledger puedo generar la seed en ledger? igual que con ledger live? estas wallets hacen coinjoin por defecto? o es solo clickar la opcion? tienen LN?


wasabi no es coldwallet, hardware ledger si lo es, quiza por eso la gente prefiere esa seguridad? lmucha gente no tiene el tiempo para estar aprendiendo todo en esto, y llegan hasta un punto, mientras que si la intracabilidad y fungibilidad fuersa por defecto no tendrian que hacer nada


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Jul 2021)

En el principal se está hablando de esto:









Todos los mayores de edad podrán ser movilizados en España en caso de crisis


El Gobierno tendrá potestad para imponer “prestaciones personales” a los ciudadanos, según la reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional




elpais.com





Se especula con que el bobierno puede requisar lo que sea por motivos de seguridad nacional, y eso incluye dineros en cuentas bancarias. ¿Hora de convertir el confeti del BCE que todavía tengamos en bitcoñitos?


----------



## |SNaKe| (3 Jul 2021)

_______ dijo:


> si uso wasabi con ledger puedo generar la seed en ledger? igual que con ledger live? estas wallets hacen coinjoin por defecto? o es solo clickar la opcion? tienen LN?
> 
> 
> wasabi no es coldwallet, hardware ledger si lo es, quiza por eso la gente prefiere esa seguridad? lmucha gente no tiene el tiempo para estar aprendiendo todo en esto, y llegan hasta un punto, mientras que si la intracabilidad y fungibilidad fuersa por defecto no tendrian que hacer nada



Bueno siempre que hablo de wasabi o sparrow me refiero a usarlos como interfaz del hardware wallet, por lo tanto si son coldwallets, solo que en vez de usar el software del fabricante que no es privado, usas este software que si te permiten operar con privacidad. 

Trezor por ejemplo está avanzando mucho con esto con su trezor suite y algunos hardware wallets no ofrecen interfaz software como coldcard así que tienes que usar un software de terceros como wasabi, sparrow, electrum, o specter.

Yo al menos no me cansaré de promocionar buenas prácticas, primero porque me dedico a ello profesionalmente y mi ética me impide realizar malas recomendaciones y segundo porque ahora más que nunca Bitcoin es nuestra arma.


----------



## _______ (3 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Bueno siempre que hablo de wasabi o sparrow me refiero a usarlos como interfaz del hardware wallet, por lo tanto si son coldwallets, solo que en vez de usar el software del fabricante que no es privado, usas este software que si te permiten operar con privacidad.
> 
> Trezor por ejemplo está avanzando mucho con esto con su trezor suite y algunos hardware wallets no ofrecen interfaz software como coldcard así que tienes que usar un software de terceros como wasabi, sparrow, electrum, o specter.
> 
> Yo al menos no me cansaré de promocionar buenas prácticas, primero porque me dedico a ello profesionalmente y mi ética me impide realizar malas recomendaciones y segundo porque ahora más que nunca Bitcoin es nuestra arma.



entonces si uso ledger hardware con wasabi, generare una seed en ledger ? 

tiene wasabi LN?


----------



## |SNaKe| (3 Jul 2021)

_______ dijo:


> entonces si uso ledger hardware con wasabi, generare una seed en ledger ?
> 
> tiene wasabi LN?



Personalmente nunca he usado ledger. Con trezor por ejemplo la seed la puedes generar desde el cmd con trezorctl, entiendo que ledger tendrá algo parecido, en coldcard que personalmente es el wallet que recomiendo desde el propio hw wallet se genera.

Ninguno de los wallets que he comentando tienen LN. Para LN solo uso wallets 100% LN, como breez o phoenix.

En cuanto al coinjoin con wasabi es tan fácil como darle a un botón, por cierto, en el roadmap de trezor suite está la opción de coinjoin, espero que para finales o principios de 2022 esté implementada.

Entiendo la complejidad que tiene todo esto,y soy consciente de que se ha de simplificar todo. Por eso siempre recomiendo umbrel + sparrow + hw wallet.

Si te quieres complicar menos con wasabi + hw wallet tienes un nivel de privacidad muy alto por defecto.

Y para LN phoenix o breez y te olvidas de gestionar canales y de liquidez entrante y saliente.

Si estáis interesados en algo en concreto no tengo problema en ampliar información o realizar un pequeño tutoríal.

Llevo muchos años difundiendo el uso y los beneficios de Bitcoin, lo hago de forma desinteresada. Todo sea por joder al sistema corrupto en el que vivimos.


----------



## _______ (3 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Personalmente nunca he usado ledger. Con trezor por ejemplo la seed la puedes generar desde el cmd con trezorctl, entiendo que ledger tendrá algo parecido, en coldcard que personalmente es el wallet que recomiendo desde el propio hw wallet se genera.
> 
> Ninguno de los wallets que he comentando tienen LN. Para LN solo uso wallets 100% LN, como breez o phoenix.
> 
> ...



yo tengo un trezor tambien pero en el ledger tengo mas aactivos. Al final la discusion ledger trezor me parece que la misma del auditabilidad btc-xmr por ejemplo

La gente dice la emision de bitcoin es auditable (pero claro a la mayoria se lo han dicho porque ellos no han auditado nada, nisiquiera el codigo) mientras que la emision de xmr no es auditable (tambien la mayoria no ha auditado nada y los que han auditado el codigo dicne que esta bien uy que no es posible generar xmr de mas) Y ademas incluso los mejores auditores tienen margen de error

lo mismo con ledger trezor me ha parecido que si que el sw de ledger es privado el de trezor no pero he leido que al final por no se que razon el sw de trezor tampoco es garantia 100% de seguridad no me acuerdo el motivo.

Es decir donde pones el umbral del confort en seguridad? Sabes que, no lo hay nunca, siempre vas a querer mas seguridad a nivel tecnologico, a nivel legal, moverte de pais o lo que sea y de mientras que? LA VIDA PASA Y SOLO ESTAS ENSIMISMADO EN SEGURIDAD Y EN PROTEGER TU RIQUEZA SIN REALMENTE VIVIR ::

Es decir, siempre con "miedo" no realmente miedo porque no es el mismo fenomeno que sucede cuando te encuentras un tigre, pero siempre con la paranoia proyectando en el futuro. Y ese fenomeno impide vivir en el presente y VER AQUELLO QUE ES, LO REAL, dios o como quiera que otros lo hayan llamado.

ESTO SI QUE ES JODIDO, LLEGAR AL LECHO DE MUERTE RICO, CON CONFORT, PERO SIN VIDA E IGNORANTE de AQUELLO QUE ES y aun CON ESE MIEDO. Y todo para que para extender tu vida un poco mas? O evitar si es que eso es posible, el dolor algo? porque llegará igual. Creo que "vivimos"" en la superficie de algo INMENSO , todo esto, el dinero, las criptos, NO OS DA LA SENSACION DE QUE ES ALGO TAN PEQUEÑO, ALGO TAN INSIGNIFICANTE, comparado con lo que DEBE DE HABER? y que sin embargo centrar tu atencion tants horas en esto, te impide ver ESO QUE ES, y asi año tras año hasta morir en el mismo estado de ignorancia y SOMNOLENCIA


----------



## Satoshi (3 Jul 2021)

He abierto un hilo especifico, pero aprovechando que hablais de cold wallets. Que opinais de los implantes subcutaneos como forma de almacenar las claves privadas, (chip de 2mm imperceptible, accesible desde cualquier movil, protegido con clave y con capacidad de almacenar hasta 4000 letras) creeis que es un buen metodo o una locura?
un saludo!


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (3 Jul 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> En el principal se está hablando de esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hora de que los metaleros (sé que mos leen) pasen buena parte de su oro y plata que tengan en España a BTC,.


----------



## nandin83 (3 Jul 2021)

lololololololol

Subscribe to read | Financial Times


----------



## HOOOR (3 Jul 2021)

Lo que está claro es que hacerse con grandes cantidades de btc de forma segura y anonima fácil fácil no es. Lo de las tarjetas de Amazon sirve para 100 o 200 euros no mucho más.


----------



## Beborn (3 Jul 2021)

HOOOR dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que hacerse con grandes cantidades de btc de forma segura y anonima fácil fácil no es. Lo de las tarjetas de Amazon sirve para 100 o 200 euros no mucho más.



Este es el panorama ahora mismo en Bisq. Lo se de buena tinta porque yo lo uso de vez en cuando y es de risa.

Solamente hay 4 ofertas publicadas para comprar BTC con tarjeta Amazon. Y de esas solo 1 es en euros. Y la cantidad total de TODAS las ofertas no llega a 0.03


----------



## Porestar (3 Jul 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Hora de que los metaleros (sé que mos leen) pasen buena parte de su oro y plata que tengan en España a BTC,.



No será necesario pero gracias por preocuparte. Prefiero seguir cambiando fiat por ambos.


----------



## |SNaKe| (3 Jul 2021)

La pregunta sería, en un esfinter que cabe más oro o Bitcoin?


----------



## Porestar (3 Jul 2021)

En ese caso tendría familia a quien dejárselo y bitcoin. Aparte ya he colado por ejemplo navajas en cabinas de aviones, por despiste, y alguna otra cosa aún peor de niño, no sería difícil.


----------



## Porestar (3 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> La pregunta sería, en un esfinter que cabe más oro o Bitcoin?



Otro problema es lo que pesa, no sé si eso será fácil de sujetar  

Pero no voy a jugármela a una carta, el oro from my cold dead hands igual.


----------



## |SNaKe| (3 Jul 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Otro problema es lo que pesa, no sé si eso será fácil de sujetar
> 
> Pero no voy a jugármela a una carta, el oro from my cold dead hands igual.



De todas formas bitconianos y goldianos somos hermanos ya que lo compartimos todo excepto el formato.


----------



## |SNaKe| (4 Jul 2021)

Capitalización del bitcoin con respecto a otras monedas y países:

Fiat Market Capitalizations | FiatMarketCap


----------



## Edu.R (4 Jul 2021)

En España la riqueza media es 1BTC por persona. Si tenéis más de 1BTC, sois más ricos que la media.


----------



## mr_nobody (4 Jul 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> En España la riqueza media es 1BTC por persona. Si tenéis más de 1BTC, sois más ricos que la media.



Supongo que al precio de hoy, no? 35k


----------



## Josar (4 Jul 2021)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (4 Jul 2021)

Ya se están haciendo eco en el extranjero...


----------



## hyperburned (4 Jul 2021)

por que este hilo no tiene chincheta?


----------



## Edu.R (4 Jul 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> Supongo que al precio de hoy, no? 35k



Claro, al precio actual. El PIB de España es de 47'7 millones de BTC, según esa imagen.


----------



## |SNaKe| (4 Jul 2021)




----------



## Ds_84 (4 Jul 2021)

∞ / 21,000,0000


----------



## kynes (4 Jul 2021)




----------



## _______ (4 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


>



Ruso judío diciendo chorradas

El 19 de mayo cayó a 30 y el 22 de junio apenas 29

Vamos que no hay presión venta 

Si quieren vender que vendan ellos y pierdan posición lol


----------



## Pablo Villa (4 Jul 2021)

Bitstamp esta bloqueando retiros si no aportas documentación del origen de tus cryptos?


----------



## Red Star (5 Jul 2021)

Desde luego @calopez tiene tiempo para ponerme un ban, pero parece que nunca saca tiempo para poner una PVTA CHINCHETA a este hilo.

¿¿Nos estás haciendo el boicot o qué pasa @calopez??

¡¡CALOPEZ DIMISIÓN!!


----------



## Porestar (5 Jul 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Desde luego @calopez tiene tiempo para ponerme un ban, pero parece que nunca saca tiempo para poner una PVTA CHINCHETA a este hilo.
> 
> ¿¿Nos estás haciendo el boicot o qué pasa @calopez??
> 
> ¡¡CALOPEZ DIMISIÓN!!



Creo que le hace gracia verte cabreado por esto.


----------



## Red Star (5 Jul 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Creo que le hace gracia verte cabreado por esto.



Seguramente.

¡¡CALOPEZ DIMISIÓN!!


----------



## Pimp (5 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Capitalización del bitcoin con respecto a otras monedas y países:
> 
> Fiat Market Capitalizations | FiatMarketCap



Donde se puede ver de otras monedas ????


----------



## |SNaKe| (5 Jul 2021)

Más recursos educativos de Bitcoin:





__





Projects


Everything here is OpenSource. Please feel free to fork anything you like. Websites Project Name Description Bitcoin-Only.com Resources. Read More Bitcoin-Intro.com Learning. Read More txCast.org Break Timing Analysis. Read Mode BitcoinFixes.org Problems Bitcoin Solves...




6102bitcoin.com


----------



## Pimp (5 Jul 2021)

Pues nada ni un día feliz colega y hoy no abren los mercados para hacerse unos dineros en bolsa, solo puedo ver el mercado sangrando como un cerdo desde el 12 de mayo, menuda mierda de meses.


----------



## |SNaKe| (5 Jul 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Pues nada ni un día feliz colega y hoy no abren los mercados para hacerse unos dineros en bolsa, solo puedo ver el mercado sangrando como un cerdo desde el 12 de mayo, menuda mierda de meses.



Hay que tener paciencia, venimos de la rotura de una parábola y todavía podemos hacer nuevos mínimos.


----------



## Pimp (5 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Hay que tener paciencia, venimos de la rotura de una parábola y todavía podemos hacer nuevos mínimos.



Por supuesto pero como hacia siglos que no había un finde bueno pues me imaginaba una happy semana, pero parece que vienen cosas malisimas el calvo de coinbase Reunión con J powell tema regulaciones y así... esta la cosa difícil aunque se habla mucho de un pico tipo el de 2013 y que nos queda una bullrun de libro, pero veo demasiada negatividad para ello.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Jul 2021)




----------



## kynes (5 Jul 2021)

El mercado está asimilando las demandas de revil group. Parecía que venía semana en verde pero esto puede hacer mucho daño y acelerar conversaciones de regulación Ransomware Group REvil Strikes Again, Demands $70M in Bitcoin From 200 US Firms - CoinDesk


----------



## Edu.R (5 Jul 2021)

30-35K estables está genial.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Jul 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> 30-35K estables está genial.



Está genial un rato, pero llevamos ya 2 meses así y queremos meneo.


----------



## Novatohimbersor (5 Jul 2021)

cuando hay volatilidad. Porque hay volatilidad. Cuando está lateral. Porque está lateral.
los cryptoboys y los no-coiners en el mismo lado


----------



## Beborn (5 Jul 2021)

Jajajaja, es que lo queremos todo.

- Que sea un store of value: o sea, que como minimo bata la inflacion y un poco mas.
- Que sea dinero: o sea, que pueda comprar cosas con ello, sin que se me devalue a mitad de camino al concesionario (a por el lambo).
- Que haga un x100 en pocas semanas, o sea, que cojones, yo he venido aqui a ganar dinero, sino me meto en el oro.
- Que caiga a $10,000 para poderle meter mas, que esta muy caro.

La cuadratura del circulo.

Me dejo algo?


----------



## |SNaKe| (5 Jul 2021)

La mejor estrategia es dca, compras caro pero también barato. He realizado mucho backtesting y no he encontrado ninguna estrategia que la supere, hablando de bitcoin claro.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (5 Jul 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Jajajaja, es que lo queremos todo.
> 
> - Que sea un store of value: o sea, que como minimo bata la inflacion y un poco mas.
> - Que sea dinero: o sea, que pueda comprar cosas con ello, sin que se me devalue a mitad de camino al concesionario (a por el lambo).
> ...



Un 200% anual en staking no estaria mal.


----------



## Beborn (5 Jul 2021)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Un 200% anual en staking no estaria mal.



Cierto, me he dejado eso y es importante: interes compuesto anual solo por tenerlo. Pero con 0 riesgos. Y que no sea centralizado como "otros". Y que las claves privadas sean mias.

Y con estos pequeños "tweaks" creo que bitcoin seria ya la hostia.


----------



## Al-paquia (5 Jul 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



La peor pesadilla del comunista.


----------



## |SNaKe| (5 Jul 2021)

Web con muchas métricas de la cadena:

Investor Bitcoin and Altcoin Charts : Woobull Charts


----------



## Pimp (5 Jul 2021)

Nos están asesinando sin pudor vuelta a los 27 k


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (5 Jul 2021)




----------



## Digamelon (6 Jul 2021)

Cuando sube y baja: "Bitcoin nunca será nada blablabla porque es demasiado inestable"
Cuando es estable: "Bitcoin es un coñazo porque no se mueve"

SOIS COMO EL PERRO DEL HORTELANO


----------



## Josar (6 Jul 2021)

RSK - Preguntas frecuentes


----------



## |SNaKe| (6 Jul 2021)

Josar dijo:


> RSK - Preguntas frecuentes



RSK me parece una pasada porque te ofrece toda la funcionalidad de ethereum en la capa 2 de bitcoin y más rápido que ethereum.

Dicho esto, actualmente lo estas usando? alguna aplicación sobre RSK interesante?


----------



## |SNaKe| (6 Jul 2021)

Web de Jameson Lopp con un montón de recursos sobre Bitcoin y Lightning Network:

Jameson Lopp's Bitcoin Resources


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (6 Jul 2021)

Sobre la adaptación de criptos en el balance de caja de algunas empresas españolas. Sobre todo a partir del minuto 8:








Bitcoin Markets: Bitcoin Vs monedas digitales de los Bancos Centrales 06/07/2021 - myconomy - Podcast en iVoox


Escucha y descarga los episodios de myconomy gratis. En myconomy Bitcoin Markets con Javier García Viviani y Jesús Pérez hoy centramos el programa en el bitcoin vs monedas digitales de los Bancos Cen... Programa: myconomy. Canal: Radio Intereconomía. Tiempo: 55:05 Subido 06/07 a las 16:01:08...




www.ivoox.com


----------



## Josar (6 Jul 2021)




----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (7 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> RSK me parece una pasada porque te ofrece toda la funcionalidad de ethereum en la capa 2 de bitcoin y más rápido que ethereum.
> 
> Dicho esto, actualmente lo estas usando? alguna aplicación sobre RSK interesante?



El problema es que su mecanismo para convertir de BTC a (rsk)BTC huele a muy centralizado... A ver quien tiene los H de transferir a RSK varios BTCs...


----------



## Ds_84 (7 Jul 2021)

agosto pinta genial para empezar a ir to the moon ..


----------



## Beborn (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## |SNaKe| (8 Jul 2021)

Es normal, ellos saben muy bien que el 99,99% de la gente es retrasada. A sabiendas de que la inflación ya ha superado con creces el 10% anual, se permiten el lujo de anunciar estas medidas para que los borregos ni se lo cuestionen.

Psicópatas y borregos de manual.

Nunca mejor dicho, el lobo cuidando del gallinero.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Jul 2021)

En 2017 el quilombo de verdad no empezó hasta finales de noviembre/principios de diciembre, así que bien podríamos estar laterales hasta esas fechas, hay que tener paciencia.


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Jul 2021)

El Bitcoin está acabado porque Pedro Sánchez ha anunciado que el gobierno va a sacar su propia criptodivisa 
Vended todo y guardad el efectivo para invertir en Criptoviruelos, y mientras sale al mercado, ponedlo todo en Petros


----------



## Beborn (8 Jul 2021)

Balla, no me lo hesperava.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 Jul 2021)

__





Nueva ley antifraude en España exige declarar tenencias en criptomonedas, dentro y fuera del país


Los ciudadanos españoles ahora se ven obligados a informar sobre sus tenencias y operaciones con Bitcoin y otras criptomonedas en el extranjero. La nueva ley también incluye límites a pagos con efectivo Hace unos días, España aprobó finalmente la ampliamente discutida ley antifraude que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (8 Jul 2021)

Binance, obligado por las circunstancias, comenzará a dar parte a Hacienda de los usuarios verificados


Eso nos cuenta un forero experto en el tema Kim Dotcom: En este foro se habla mucho, pero con poco criterio. Esto tiene origen en que Binance no cumple con la FAFT que los está investigando por blanqueo de capitales y actividades no reguladas. Esa investigación los llevó a perder el acceso a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## |SNaKe| (8 Jul 2021)

Web para calcular los beneficios con estrategia DCA:

Dollar Cost Averaging Bitcoin - dcaBTC


----------



## Burbujístico (8 Jul 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Balla, no me lo hesperava.



Menuda morsa 

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Desaconsejable (8 Jul 2021)

Inverti unos 700€, llegue a tener 1200€ en abril, y ahora estoy con lo que invertí o menos… Espero que suba de nuevo pronto jajajaja


----------



## Seronoser (8 Jul 2021)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> Inverti unos 700€, llegue a tener 1200€ en abril, y ahora estoy con lo que invertí o menos… Espero que suba de nuevo pronto jajajaja



Interésate más por entender lo que significa BTC, en vez de seguir una cutre inversión de 700 euros.
Cuando lo hagas, entenderás todo mucho mejor


----------



## |SNaKe| (9 Jul 2021)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> Inverti unos 700€, llegue a tener 1200€ en abril, y ahora estoy con lo que invertí o menos… Espero que suba de nuevo pronto jajajaja



Bitcoin no te sirve para ganar dinero a corto plazo y en su comportamiento tiene una dualidad. La explicación es muy simple:

Es un mercado no regulado que funciona 24x7, 365 días al año en todos los países del mundo. Es el único mercado con estas características y no esta regulado, con exchangues que permiten apalancamientos de x100. Estos apalancamientos provocan liquidaciones en cascada que son los causantes de la gran volatilidad de bitcoin en ambos sentidos. Tontos los que se meten en un mercado altamente especulativo a corto plazo a jugar con las ballenas siempre acaban perdiendo, pero bueno, es como el casino, supongo que son ludópatas.

La otra cara de bitcoin es a medio-largo plazo, mirando en un horizonte temporal de 4 años, bitcoin es el activo que más se revaloriza y esto viene dado por su escasez y el creciente número de nuevos usuarios que se incorporan a la red. Al ser un suministro fijo, es el activo más escaso del planeta, nunca podrán haber más de 21 millones de bitcoins y por lo tanto a no ser que ocurra una catástrofe, bitcoin en lapsos de tiempo de 4 años seguirá creciendo, por lo tanto es la mejor forma de ahorro que tenemos ahora mismo en el planeta tierra.

La estrategia para protegerte de esta volatilidad es realizar un DCA semanal, todas las semanas comprar una pequeña cantidad, compraras caro pero también barato, nunca tienes que entrar de golpe a no ser que sea un punto de entrada muy bueno como una gran corrección como la que tuvimos por el covid en marzo de 2020.


----------



## kynes (9 Jul 2021)

Posible o locura? 



**


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Jul 2021)

Creo que esto ya se comentó hace unos meses, pero ahí lo dejo:









Visa se alía con más de 50 crypto exchanges: los usuarios podrán pagar con criptomonedas en cualquier lugar que acepte Visa


La apuesta de Visa por las criptomonedas es más fuerte que nunca. La compañía ha estado tanteando la idea y planteando qué esperan de las criptomonedas en su...




www.xataka.com


----------



## |SNaKe| (9 Jul 2021)

Steve Wozniak, cofundador de Apple: “Bitcoin es el milagro matemático más asombroso”


----------



## Red Star (9 Jul 2021)

2022 - EU draft wants to ban possession of anonymous crypto wallets


2022- EU draft wants to ban possession of anonymous crypto wallets - The Latest News




gettotext.com





Ya está aquí el NWO intentando que no puedas custodiar tú mismo tu dinero.

Dicen que fuera de la UE también se vive bien... habrá que averiguarlo.


----------



## _______ (9 Jul 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> 2022 - EU draft wants to ban possession of anonymous crypto wallets
> 
> 
> 2022- EU draft wants to ban possession of anonymous crypto wallets - The Latest News
> ...



lo vengo diciendo desde hace años al final 

-gobierno: okay btc good

-tambien gobierno: xmr bad

nada mas k disi señorias

las cartas están echadas

puertas campo

xmr despegará como un cohete


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jul 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> 2022 - EU draft wants to ban possession of anonymous crypto wallets
> 
> 
> 2022- EU draft wants to ban possession of anonymous crypto wallets - The Latest News
> ...



Mucho mejor que dentro, te lo aseguro ))


----------



## Polonia Viva (9 Jul 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> 2022 - EU draft wants to ban possession of anonymous crypto wallets
> 
> 
> 2022- EU draft wants to ban possession of anonymous crypto wallets - The Latest News
> ...



Asco de UE. Lo que empezó siendo una idea cojonuda eliminando fronteras y estableciendo libertad de movimiento de personas y capitales ha acabado siendo una montaña extrema de regulación absurda y liberticida. De momento la libertad de movimiento está derogada de facto, y la de capitales va camino de ello.

China baneando el minado, ahora sale la UE con esto... Que USA sea la primera potencia mundial no es casualidad, y otra vez se van a llevar el premio gordo con el minado de Bitcoin. Ya hay hasta democrats apoyando la industria, como el prácticamente seguro próximo alcalde de New York


----------



## |SNaKe| (9 Jul 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Asco de UE. Lo que empezó siendo una idea cojonuda eliminando fronteras y estableciendo libertad de movimiento de personas y capitales ha acabado siendo una montaña extrema de regulación absurda y liberticida. De momento la libertad de movimiento está derogada de facto, y la de capitales va camino de ello.
> 
> China baneando el minado, ahora sale la UE con esto... Que USA sea la primera potencia mundial no es casualidad, y otra vez se van a llevar el premio gordo con el minado de Bitcoin. Ya hay hasta democrats apoyando la industria, como el prácticamente seguro próximo alcalde de New York



Si, aunque detrás de EEUU hay algo que no sabemos, me extraña que a pesar de la política monetaria de la fed (quiero decir que no creo que estados unidos quiera que el dólar deje de ser la moneda de reserva mundial), se este incentivando tanto el tema del minado.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (9 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Si, aunque detrás de EEUU hay algo que no sabemos, me extraña que a pesar de la política monetaria de la fed (quiero decir que no creo que estados unidos quiera que el dólar deje de ser la moneda de reserva mundial), se este incentivando tanto el tema del minado.



Quizá quieran que buena parte de los bitcoins y de la mineria estén en manos americanas, y que vayan consiguiéndolo con el mayor disimulo posible. Y cuando el resto del mundo se vaya a dar cuenta resultará que ellos controlan (teniendo las mayores reservas) el nuevo patrón monetario. El patrón bitcoin.


----------



## kynes (9 Jul 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Quizá quieran que buena parte de los bitcoins y de la mineria estén en manos americanas, y que vayan consiguiéndolo* con el mayor disimulo* posible. Y cuando el resto del mundo se vaya a dar cuenta resultará que ellos controlan (teniendo las mayores reservas) el nuevo patrón monetario. El patrón bitcoin.



No hace falta disimular nada.



kynes dijo:


> *EEUU quiere acaparar al menos ese 51%* pero no está claro cuánto se tardaría en volver a los niveles de HashRate previos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rajoy (9 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> No hace falta disimular nada.



El dólar suele machacar a su competencia. No se si me fío menos de los norteamericanos o de los chinos ...

De momento parece que los mineros chinos que han hecho las maletas son los que consumían energía derivada del carbón, no ? Quiero decir que China no ha prohibido la minería en si, sino aquella que consume energía derivada del carbón.

Para mi mejor que una parte del minado siga en China. Cuánto más repartida, mejor.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jul 2021)

Como siempre, para los que no están aquí por la tecnología, allá va un resumen de revalorizaciones, a un año vista.
Sorprendente que el Oro todavía esté en negativo (y sin sumarle la inflación...):


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Jul 2021)

He estado estos días haciendo un repaso de la historia del Bitcoin, su inicio, su forma de darse a conocer al mundo en ese pequeño grupo de criptografía, como poco a poco fue permeando a foros, blogs, etc, hasta llegar a lo que es hoy en día donde todo kiski está hablando de él, o al menos le suena el concepto.

Y me he dado cuenta de que la campaña de marketing que surgió al principio era muy "nerd-oriented" por así decirlo, ensalzando valores como la descentralización, la resistencia a la censura, el anonimato, etc, lo que todos ya sabemos. Pero si queremos que esto llegue a la gran masa de joaquines y charos, la campaña de marketing tiene que ser muy distinta, tiene que ser más "paco-oriented". Tú dile al ciudadano medio "eh tío, ha surgido una nueva forma de dinero p2p, descentralizada, sin censura, sin barreras, con mucha criptografía y teoría de juegos y poderes y contrapoderes y bla bla bla", y verás como no te escuchan, o sí te escuchan pero no entienden una mierda, y como es lógico pasan del tema.

Ahora bien, diles "mira tío bájate esta app gratuita al móvil y podrás enviar y recibir dinero de forma instantánea a cualquier tipo, esté donde esté, y sin que Hacienda ni bancos se enteren de nada", y obviamente ahí la cosa cambia, la campaña de marketing ha de amoldarse necesariamente a tu target, no puedes andar con tecnicismos ni complicaciones.

Y eso es lo que creo que debería hacerse a partir de ahora, porque a los nerds ya los hemos captado y no necesitan que los convenzamos, ahora el trabajo hay que hacerlo enfocado hacia la gran masa gris y mediocre que no se entera de nada a no ser que se lo expliques de otra forma.


----------



## |SNaKe| (9 Jul 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> He estado estos días haciendo un repaso de la historia del Bitcoin, su inicio, su forma de darse a conocer al mundo en ese pequeño grupo de criptografía, como poco a poco fue permeando a foros, blogs, etc, hasta llegar a lo que es hoy en día donde todo kiski está hablando de él, o al menos le suena el concepto.
> 
> Y me he dado cuenta de que la campaña de marketing que surgió al principio era muy "nerd-oriented" por así decirlo, ensalzando valores como la descentralización, la resistencia a la censura, el anonimato, etc, lo que todos ya sabemos. Pero si queremos que esto llegue a la gran masa de joaquines y charos, la campaña de marketing tiene que ser muy distinta, tiene que ser más "paco-oriented". Tú dile al ciudadano medio "eh tío, ha surgido una nueva forma de dinero p2p, descentralizada, sin censura, sin barreras, con mucha criptografía y teoría de juegos y poderes y contrapoderes y bla bla bla", y verás como no te escuchan, o sí te escuchan pero no entienden una mierda, y como es lógico pasan del tema.
> 
> ...



No podria estar más de acuerdo


----------



## ninfireblade (9 Jul 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> He estado estos días haciendo un repaso de la historia del Bitcoin, su inicio, su forma de darse a conocer al mundo en ese pequeño grupo de criptografía, como poco a poco fue permeando a foros, blogs, etc, hasta llegar a lo que es hoy en día donde todo kiski está hablando de él, o al menos le suena el concepto.
> 
> Y me he dado cuenta de que la campaña de marketing que surgió al principio era muy "nerd-oriented" por así decirlo, ensalzando valores como la descentralización, la resistencia a la censura, el anonimato, etc, lo que todos ya sabemos. Pero si queremos que esto llegue a la gran masa de joaquines y charos, la campaña de marketing tiene que ser muy distinta, tiene que ser más "paco-oriented". Tú dile al ciudadano medio "eh tío, ha surgido una nueva forma de dinero p2p, descentralizada, sin censura, sin barreras, con mucha criptografía y teoría de juegos y poderes y contrapoderes y bla bla bla", y verás como no te escuchan, o sí te escuchan pero no entienden una mierda, y como es lógico pasan del tema.
> 
> ...




Lo que no tengo claro es si queremos que los pacos y las charos se metan en bitcoin. Al menos no todavía.

Onchain no tiene sentido porque no está diseñado para soportar ese volumen. Y offchain, aunque se ha progresado mucho, los wallets actuales aun están en fase beta. Estamos creciendo ya a buen ritmo, no hace falta acelerarlo. Pensad que es un crecimiento exponencial, no hay necesidad de aumentarlo.


----------



## DEREC (9 Jul 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> He estado estos días haciendo un repaso de la historia del Bitcoin, su inicio, su forma de darse a conocer al mundo en ese pequeño grupo de criptografía, como poco a poco fue permeando a foros, blogs, etc, hasta llegar a lo que es hoy en día donde todo kiski está hablando de él, o al menos le suena el concepto.
> 
> Y me he dado cuenta de que la campaña de marketing que surgió al principio era muy "nerd-oriented" por así decirlo, ensalzando valores como la descentralización, la resistencia a la censura, el anonimato, etc, lo que todos ya sabemos. Pero si queremos que esto llegue a la gran masa de joaquines y charos, la campaña de marketing tiene que ser muy distinta, tiene que ser más "paco-oriented". Tú dile al ciudadano medio "eh tío, ha surgido una nueva forma de dinero p2p, descentralizada, sin censura, sin barreras, con mucha criptografía y teoría de juegos y poderes y contrapoderes y bla bla bla", y verás como no te escuchan, o sí te escuchan pero no entienden una mierda, y como es lógico pasan del tema.
> 
> ...



A la masa borrega eso le da igual, ya tienen su Bizum que envía dinero al momento. Siguen con su cash en la cuenta corriente sin importarles que la inflación les robe dinero cada año. Comprarán Bitcoin cuando se lo digan por la tele.


----------



## CBDC (9 Jul 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> He estado estos días haciendo un repaso de la historia del Bitcoin, su inicio, su forma de darse a conocer al mundo en ese pequeño grupo de criptografía, como poco a poco fue permeando a foros, blogs, etc, hasta llegar a lo que es hoy en día donde todo kiski está hablando de él, o al menos le suena el concepto.
> 
> Y me he dado cuenta de que la campaña de marketing que surgió al principio era muy "nerd-oriented" por así decirlo, ensalzando valores como la descentralización, la resistencia a la censura, el anonimato, etc, lo que todos ya sabemos. Pero si queremos que esto llegue a la gran masa de joaquines y charos, la campaña de marketing tiene que ser muy distinta, tiene que ser más "paco-oriented". Tú dile al ciudadano medio "eh tío, ha surgido una nueva forma de dinero p2p, descentralizada, sin censura, sin barreras, con mucha criptografía y teoría de juegos y poderes y contrapoderes y bla bla bla", y verás como no te escuchan, o sí te escuchan pero no entienden una mierda, y como es lógico pasan del tema.
> 
> ...



Si hasta en países como Venezuela o Argentina no ha llegado a la gran masa, no tengas ninguna fe en ésta. Cuando lo haga será a través de bancos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Jul 2021)

Bueno creo que todos deseamos que aumente la adopción, y eso no ocurrirá a menos que se meta toda la borregada. Que puedas ir al Mercadona o al Carrefour y pagar directamente con BTC, nada de soluciones intermedias como bitrefill. Pero supongo que para eso todavía quedan bastantes años.


----------



## Rajoy (10 Jul 2021)

La borregada (y la no tan borregada) ha sido conducida, eso si, como borregos, al mata... quiero decir a la vacunación masiva.
Ahora van a por los jóvenes, todo son noticias de contagios en botellones. Y después a por los niños.
Este otoño/invierno (y los próximos años) empezaremos a ver el resultado ... como ya lo están viendo en Chile, en UK y en otros países donde se ha vacunado masivamente.
Quizá lo que está y va a seguir ocurriendo, sea un factor muy a tener en cuenta en cualquier plan o inversión de futuro. Desde la evolución del precio de la vivienda hasta el del bitcoin.

Por cierto, hoy está teniendo lugar el “cyber polygon”, al igual que se celebró el evento 201 antes de la pandemia. Estoy curioso por ver como digerimos un apagón masivo en internet, incluyendo a bitcoin ...


----------



## Novatohimbersor (10 Jul 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> He estado estos días haciendo un repaso de la historia del Bitcoin, su inicio, su forma de darse a conocer al mundo en ese pequeño grupo de criptografía, como poco a poco fue permeando a foros, blogs, etc, hasta llegar a lo que es hoy en día donde todo kiski está hablando de él, o al menos le suena el concepto.
> 
> Y me he dado cuenta de que la campaña de marketing que surgió al principio era muy "nerd-oriented" por así decirlo, ensalzando valores como la descentralización, la resistencia a la censura, el anonimato, etc, lo que todos ya sabemos. Pero si queremos que esto llegue a la gran masa de joaquines y charos, la campaña de marketing tiene que ser muy distinta, tiene que ser más "paco-oriented". Tú dile al ciudadano medio "eh tío, ha surgido una nueva forma de dinero p2p, descentralizada, sin censura, sin barreras, con mucha criptografía y teoría de juegos y poderes y contrapoderes y bla bla bla", y verás como no te escuchan, o sí te escuchan pero no entienden una mierda, y como es lógico pasan del tema.
> 
> ...



Y así señores. Es como se hicieron populares las shitcoins.


----------



## Porestar (10 Jul 2021)

Parece que tanta prohibición no está haciendo efecto. Quizás esté provocando que algunos estemos pasando de considerarlo un valor especulativo a una cuestión de principios.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Jul 2021)




----------



## Red Star (10 Jul 2021)




----------



## nandin83 (10 Jul 2021)

Red Star dijo:


>



Asustaviejismo. Meter miedo a ver si alguien pringa. 
Hacienda me puede comer los cojones.


----------



## DEREC (10 Jul 2021)

Red Star dijo:


>




Veo complicado que puedan prohibir una mierda cuando con un simple script te puedes generar tu par de claves publico-privada. ¿Van a prohibir la programación también?

Estos son los mismos que querían prohibir la encriptación hace 20 años. Que prohíban las matemáticas y así acaban antes.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Jul 2021)

Red Star dijo:


>



A BTC le importa poco lo que diga Usa o la UE.
BTC depende de sus usuarios, y es INEVITABLE su expansión por todo el mundo, hagan lo que hagan.
El crecimiento es exponencial e imparable.
Aunque el 100% de los estados del mundo, 195 países, lo prohibieran, seguiría existiendo y creciendo.

Pero es que además...no va a ocurrir.
El FUD se extiende para impedir que la gente de la calle se haga con satoshis en estos años, que son CLAVE, para posicionarse.

Hace tiempo que es evidente que no estar metido en BTC, por poco que sea, es mucho más arriesgado, financieramente, que poseer satoshis.

Allá cada cual.


----------



## Polonia Viva (10 Jul 2021)

Yo también estoy de acuerdo en que no es necesario para nada que Bitcoin llegue al ciudadano medio para que tenga éxito, igual que tampoco tienen oro por ejemplo. La razón es que es un activo escaso que con el paso de los años va a ser tremendamente más escaso, por lo que se revalorizará aunque la demanda se quede como está, que no suba.

Ahora mismo tan solo hay un puñado de empresas que tienen parte de su tesorería en BTC, y cero países. Es aquí, en la adopción institucional donde estamos ahora:




Todavía queda mucho por recorrer para la adopción.


----------



## kit1004 (10 Jul 2021)

Publicada la ley por la que hay que informar a hacienda de las criptomonedas que posees en exchanges extranjeros:









Entra en vigor la ley antifraude


Reduce los pagos en efectivo a 1.000 entre profesionales y 2.500 entre particulares, y prohíbe las amnistías fiscales




cincodias.elpais.com






Buen momento para comprarse una hardware wallet, si aun no tienes una:









Ledger - Home of the first and only certified Hardware wallets


Ledger offers certified crypto asset hardware wallets bringing optimal protection level to your bitcoins, ethereums, XRP and more - without sacrificing usability or control.




shop.ledger.com


----------



## |SNaKe| (11 Jul 2021)

kit1004 dijo:


> Publicada la ley por la que hay que informar a hacienda de las criptomonedas que posees en exchanges extranjeros:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os adjunto este video donde se explica bien:


----------



## |SNaKe| (11 Jul 2021)

Generador de configuración para Bitcoin Core con todas las opciones disponibles:

Bitcoin Core Config Generator


----------



## |SNaKe| (11 Jul 2021)

Las bandas de bolinguer se están comprimiendo mucho, ¿Es la antesala de un gran movimiento?


----------



## isidro666 (11 Jul 2021)

Después de lo de Él salvador Lo siguiente que va a ser, comprar petróleo con bitcoin?

Los poseedores de bitcoin no tenéis miedo de ser fusilados o internados en campos de concentración?


----------



## |SNaKe| (11 Jul 2021)

isidro666 dijo:


> Después de lo de Él salvador Lo siguiente que va a ser, comprar petróleo con bitcoin?
> 
> Los poseedores de bitcoin no tenéis miedo de ser fusilados o internados en campos de concentración?



Me da más miedo ver como mis ahorros cada vez valen menos, porque tu afirmación es una fantasía, mi afirmación es objetivamente cierta:


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jul 2021)

isidro666 dijo:


> Después de lo de Él salvador Lo siguiente que va a ser, comprar petróleo con bitcoin?
> 
> Los poseedores de bitcoin no tenéis miedo de ser fusilados o internados en campos de concentración?



Yo debería estar cumpliendo 4 años de cárcel en Rusia por posesión y no comunicación de tenencia de criptos
Y aquí estoy, casi recién levantado, después de una buena follada mañanera, y ahora en burbuja mientras desayuno.

Preocupadísimo me hallo


----------



## Red Star (11 Jul 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo debería estar cumpliendo 4 años de cárcel en Rusia por posesión y no comunicación de tenencia de criptos
> Y aquí estoy, casi recién levantado, después de una buena follada mañanera, y ahora en burbuja mientras desayuno.
> 
> Preocupadísimo me hallo



Follada mañanera... tú sí que sabes.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jul 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Follada mañanera... tú sí que sabes.



Rusas mandan! Yo me dejo hacer...


----------



## calaminox (11 Jul 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Follada mañanera... tú sí que sabes.



Cuando abre Don Vladimiro? aunque sea En Grecia me tocara imitarte...


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jul 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Cuando abre Don Vladimiro? aunque sea En Grecia me tocara imitarte...



Creo que ya han abierto con algunos países, como Francia, Grecia, etc.
Pero no sé cómo están las normativas ahora, si hay cuarentena, pcr...ni idea


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 Jul 2021)

El mundo va a quedar claramente dividido en dos bandos:

- Nocoiners a los que se les prohibirá usar dinero en efectivo y se verán obligados a usar los CBDC de los cojones, hiper controlados e hiper vigilados, sufriendo inflaciones brutales y comiéndosela con patatas, con la espada de Damocles de que con un click te bloqueen las cuentas y te dejen fuera del sistema, por no hablar de corralitos, o que directamente te digan lo que puedes comprar y lo que no. Pagando una burrada de impuestos para financiar al Estado comunista, remando cada vez más fuerte para mantener a todo ese ejército de charos funcivagas y políticos ladrones.

- Bitcoñeros que sudan de todo lo escrito arriba, y viendo como su dinero cada año vale más y más.

Ustedes verán que qué bando quieren estar.


----------



## calaminox (11 Jul 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo debería estar cumpliendo 4 años de cárcel en Rusia por posesión y no comunicación de tenencia de criptos
> Y aquí estoy, casi recién levantado, después de una buena follada mañanera, y ahora en burbuja mientras desayuno.
> 
> Preocupadísimo me hallo



Me acaba de decir mi chica que han metido en chirona a una vecina suya de spb con 1,7 btc sin declarar...joder...


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jul 2021)

calaminox dijo:


> Me acaba de decir mi chica que han metido en chirona a una vecina suya de spb con 1,7 btc sin declarar...joder...



No tiene otra cosa que hacer el FSB 
Le habrán metido por otras razones...por todos conocidas jeje.
El que pisa la cárcel en este país, o es pobre, o es político. No hay más.


----------



## jorgitonew (12 Jul 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo debería estar cumpliendo 4 años de cárcel en Rusia por posesión y no comunicación de tenencia de criptos
> Y aquí estoy, casi recién levantado, después de una buena follada mañanera, y ahora en burbuja mientras desayuno.
> 
> Preocupadísimo me hallo



Manda fotos de la follada


----------



## Beborn (12 Jul 2021)

The Potential Orwellian Horror of Central Bank Digital Currencies


As citizens around the world are confronted with the severe curtailment of political, economic and cultural freedoms associated with COVID-19 risk mitigation strategies (e.g., lockdowns, mandatory vaccinations and/or vaccine passports), new risks to economic freedom and prosperity are quickly...




www.adamseconomics.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Jul 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El mundo va a quedar claramente dividido en dos bandos:
> 
> - Nocoiners a los que se les prohibirá usar dinero en efectivo y se verán obligados a usar los CBDC de los cojones, hiper controlados e hiper vigilados, sufriendo inflaciones brutales y comiéndosela con patatas, con la espada de Damocles de que con un click te bloqueen las cuentas y te dejen fuera del sistema, por no hablar de corralitos, o que directamente te digan lo que puedes comprar y lo que no. Pagando una burrada de impuestos para financiar al Estado comunista, remando cada vez más fuerte para mantener a todo ese ejército de charos funcivagas y políticos ladrones.
> 
> ...



Eso esta por ver que Bitcoño vuelva a subir....hace tiempo que no veo x aqui al Sr. Mojón.....mal asunto...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jul 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Eso esta por ver que Bitcoño vuelva a subir....hace tiempo que no veo x aqui al Sr. Mojón.....mal asunto...



Estoy muy liado, pero os leo entre las sombras.


----------



## |SNaKe| (12 Jul 2021)

Major Korean bank Woori enters digital asset custody services


----------



## kynes (12 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Major Korean bank Woori enters digital asset custody services



Con RippleNet, no? 

@|SNaKe| ¿Tienes alguna previsión de qué podría pasar tras el desbloqueo de GBTC?


----------



## |SNaKe| (13 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Con RippleNet, no?
> 
> @|SNaKe| ¿Tienes alguna previsión de qué podría pasar tras el desbloqueo de GBTC?



De momento seguimos en el rango, bandas de bolinguer muy comprimidas. El precio creo que no tardara en romper, ¿2 semanas? desde luego la estructura del precio no es muy bonita. Por otro lado hay métricas en cadena que sugieren acumulación y record de usuarios diarios. Es muy difícil predecir el precio de la misma forma que es muy difícil predecir el clima, ambos son sistemas caóticos.

El otro dia me dio por ver predicciones que se hacian de 2012 a 2014 y eran simplemente ridículas, al final nadie acierta nada. Lo único cierto es que bitcoin es un activo escaso y dinero fiat es ilimitado.


----------



## kynes (13 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> De momento seguimos en el rango, bandas de bolinguer muy comprimidas. El precio creo que no tardara en romper, ¿2 semanas? desde luego la estructura del precio no es muy bonita. Por otro lado hay métricas en cadena que sugieren acumulación y record de usuarios diarios. Es muy difícil predecir el precio de la misma forma que es muy difícil predecir el clima, ambos son sistemas caóticos.
> 
> El otro dia me dio por ver predicciones que se hacian de 2012 a 2014 y eran simplemente ridículas, al final nadie acierta nada. Lo único cierto es que bitcoin es un activo escaso y dinero fiat es ilimitado.



Exacto, nadie sabe al 100%, pero BTC se ha marcado una divergencia alcista. Veremos hasta donde llega y como afecta el desbloqueo de Bitcoins de Grayscale.


----------



## Red Star (13 Jul 2021)

Camaradas, cuidado con el Tinder y con las sorras babosas:









Fue a una cita de Tinder y lo drogaron para robar sus ahorros en bitcoin


Los encuentros con desconocidos pueden ser riesgosos, y más si te topas con una ladrona de criptomonedas que te droga para ingresar a tus cuentas.




www.criptonoticias.com


----------



## Porestar (13 Jul 2021)

Nuevo hachazo al tipo de interés en una de mis cuentas de ahorro, del 0.30% al 0.20%. Cuando la contraté el año pasado creo que estaba al 0.50%.

Y el oro y bitcoin arrastrándose mientras. Basilea III perdonando a los piratas ingleses del oro papel para no provocar una debacle y los gobiernos dando palos de ciego intentando poner puertas al campo.


----------



## |SNaKe| (13 Jul 2021)

Es cuestión de tiempo que Bitcoin se dispare


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Jul 2021)

El Líbano, uno de los lugares del mundo donde más sentido tiene tener bitcoin.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jul 2021)

La inflación usana se dispara casi un 6% en Junio. Y eso que no incluye vivienda (alquileres, compra), ni sanidad (medicamentos, servicios hospitalarios, etc).

Inflation climbs higher than expected in June as price index rises 5.4%


Se viene la fiesta de la inflación.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jul 2021)

Por cierto, hoy hace 4 años de este vídeo y esta foto, mientras hablaba la vieja del visillo Yellen, Presidenta de la Reserva Federal.
Espero que el tipo del cartel sea rico.
Por entonces, 1 BTC= 2.000 dólares.


----------



## nandin83 (13 Jul 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Camaradas, cuidado con el Tinder y con las sorras babosas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fui a que me comieran el coño y me robaron el bitcoño.

Curiosa noticia. Como la de hace unas semanas que supuestamente pillaron a un tío que se dedicaba a vender pornografía infantil y la cadena Ser se hartó de repetir que habían encontrado "trazas" de uso de criptomonedas.

Se ve que todavía vamos a tener que aguantar este festival de caca bajista al menos unas semanas más.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jul 2021)

Si te fijas bien, verás que esta mujer tibetana, y por tanto china (a su pesar), no sostiene un ramo de flores.
Esta gente es a la que ha jodido China con sus leyes anti minería.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (14 Jul 2021)

La hora de la verdad se acerca...La regulación se ha consumado. ¿DECLARARÁ EL FORO SUS CRIPTOS POR PRIMERA VEZ?


Hacienda al fin se ha puesto firme, con una ley clara y espartana. Tienes dos opciones. No ser saqueado (a no ser que tengas perdidas, que te conviene declarar) y dormir mal todas las noches Abrazar el saqueo y pasar a ser totalmente monitorizado por Hacienda tras darle tus datos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Jul 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (14 Jul 2021)

Los americanos se van a quedar con el pastel, los chinos con sus medidas totalitarias han cometido un error que creo que les va a costar muy caro.


----------



## |SNaKe| (15 Jul 2021)

Phoenix wallet ya disponible para IOS y Android, Lightning al alcance de cualquiera:

Phoenix Wallet


----------



## kynes (15 Jul 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



Es curioso porque ya están argumentando que la tecnología no es tan importante. Justo ayer, ojeaba el paper de Nassim Taleb, el de los cisnes negros... "Nassim Nicholas Taleb es un ensayista, investigador y financiero libanés nacionalizado estadounidense. Es también miembro del Instituto de Ciencias Matemáticas de la Universidad de Nueva York." El tío tiene impacto mediático por el rollo de "black swam" y lo han llevado a la CNBC. Supongo que estará promocionando su próximo libro. 'Black Swan' author Nassim Taleb says bitcoin is worth zero and fails as a currency and a hedge

Este es el paper:


https://www.fooledbyrandomness.com/BTC-QF.pdf



Para ser sinceros, sólo lei el último párrafo:

CONCLUSION We have presented the attributes of the blockchain in general and bitcoin in particular. Few assets in financial history have been more fragile than bitcoin. The customary standard argument is that "bitcoin has its flaws but we are getting a great technology; we will do wonders with the blockchain". No, there is no evidence that we are getting a great technology — unless "great technology" doesn’t mean "useful". And at the time of writing —in spite of all the fanfare — we have done still close to nothing with the blockchain. So we close with a Damascus joke. One vendor was selling the exact same variety of cucumbers at two different prices. "Why is this one twice the price?", the merchant was asked. "They came on higher quality mules" was the answer. *We only judge a technology by how it solves problems, not by what technological attributes it has.*


----------



## |SNaKe| (15 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Es curioso porque ya están argumentando que la tecnología no es tan importante. Justo ayer, ojeaba el paper de Nassim Taleb, el de los cisnes negros... "Nassim Nicholas Taleb es un ensayista, investigador y financiero libanés nacionalizado estadounidense. Es también miembro del Instituto de Ciencias Matemáticas de la Universidad de Nueva York." El tío tiene impacto mediático por el rollo de "black swam" y lo han llevado a la CNBC. Supongo que estará promocionando su próximo libro. 'Black Swan' author Nassim Taleb says bitcoin is worth zero and fails as a currency and a hedge
> 
> Este es el paper:
> 
> ...



Curioso que Taleb dijera hace una par de años que en el Libano todo correcto que viva su banco central, lo puedes encontrar en su twitter.

¿Este tio ahora viene dando lecciones? encima de algo que no entiende, bueno si que lo entiende, pero el vive del dinero FIAT, no muerdas la mano que te da de comer.

Post: hace unas semanas lei el paper de Taleb y es basura intelectual.

Siento hablar así, pero como Mircea Popescu soy un maximalista toxico, estoy harto de aguantar a los deficientes mentales del FIAT.


----------



## Registrador (15 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Es curioso porque ya están argumentando que la tecnología no es tan importante. Justo ayer, ojeaba el paper de Nassim Taleb, el de los cisnes negros... "Nassim Nicholas Taleb es un ensayista, investigador y financiero libanés nacionalizado estadounidense. Es también miembro del Instituto de Ciencias Matemáticas de la Universidad de Nueva York." El tío tiene impacto mediático por el rollo de "black swam" y lo han llevado a la CNBC. Supongo que estará promocionando su próximo libro. 'Black Swan' author Nassim Taleb says bitcoin is worth zero and fails as a currency and a hedge
> 
> Este es el paper:
> 
> ...



Taleb se ha vuelto loco y todo porque tuvo un par de peleas por twiter con gente con bitcoin, ahora se ha propuesto echar mierda contra bitcoin cada dia. Taleb antes molaba.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Curioso que Taleb dijera hace una par de años que en el Libano todo correcto que viva su banco central, lo puedes encontrar en su twitter.
> 
> ¿Este tio ahora viene dando lecciones? encima de algo que no entiende, bueno si que lo entiende, pero el vive del dinero FIAT, no muerdas la mano que te da de comer.
> 
> ...



¿No fue Taleb quien escribió el prólogo en el patrón Bitcoin? Y ahora habla de fragilidad, vaya incongruencia.


----------



## |SNaKe| (15 Jul 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿No fue Taleb quien escribió el prólogo en el patrón Bitcoin? Y ahora habla de fragilidad, vaya incongruencia.



Escribió el prologo sin leerse el libro, Saifedean se lo recrimino y ahí empezó todo.

De todas formas sigo diciendo lo de antes, me da igual que escriba el prologo de la biblia, un tío que defendió la política del banco Libanes hace apenas 24 meses y que ahora no se digna ni a admitir su error. Ya me dirás que moneda prefieren los libaneses, si el sucio fiat del banco central o bitcoin.

El problema de estos parásitos intelectuales es que ellos saben que están mintiendo, peor también saben que la gente es retrasada y los creerá.

Algunos días dudo de mi estrategia, pero cuando dudo miro el balance de la FED y del BCE y entonces se que hago lo correcto.


----------



## |SNaKe| (15 Jul 2021)

Y aquí la prueba:


----------



## Registrador (15 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Escribió el prologo sin leerse el libro, Saifedean se lo recrimino y ahí empezó todo.
> 
> De todas formas sigo diciendo lo de antes, me da igual que escriba el prologo de la biblia, un tío que defendió la política del banco Libanes hace apenas 24 meses y que ahora no se digna ni a admitir su error. Ya me dirás que moneda prefieren los libaneses, si el sucio fiat del banco central o bitcoin.



La moneda fiat del Libano se ha depreciado un 90% desde Taleb la defendio. Un 90% !



> Market dealers said the Lebanese pound was trading at around 15,150 to the dollar, losing around 90% of what it was worth in late 2019, when Lebanon's economic and financial crisis erupted.











Lebanon currency drops to new low as financial meltdown deepens


Lebanon's currency crashed past a milestone on Sunday reaching a new low against the dollar, as the country's financial meltdown and political deadlock linger.




www.reuters.com


----------



## |SNaKe| (15 Jul 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> La moneda fiat del Libano se ha depreciado un 90% desde Taleb la defendio. Un 90% !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo prefiero tener mi dinero en algo donde las reglas son claras, las reglas están escritas y plasmadas en un código inmutable por el consenso de los usuarios.

No quiero que sepan cuanto dinero tengo, ni que me lo puedan embargar, ni cambiar la oferta monetaria depreciando mis ahorros, ni que puedan evitar que se lo envié a quien me plazca, ni tener que esperar a un lunes para que mi transferencia sea efectiva.

Que le jodan al sistema bancario, y que les jodan a todos los deficientes mentales que no quieren entender.


----------



## Registrador (15 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Yo prefiero tener mi dinero en algo donde las reglas son claras, las reglas están escritas y plasmadas en un código inmutable por el consenso de los usuarios.
> 
> No quiero que sepan cuanto dinero tengo, ni que me lo puedan embargar, ni cambiar la oferta monetaria depreciando mis ahorros, ni que puedan evitar que se lo envié a quien me plazca, ni tener que esperar a un lunes para que mi transferencia sea efectiva.
> 
> Que le jodan al sistema bancario, y que les jodan a todos los deficientes mentales que no quieren entender.



You are preaching to the choir, bro


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jul 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Los americanos se van a quedar con el pastel, los chinos con sus medidas totalitarias han cometido un error que creo que les va a costar muy caro.



Sí, pero el siguiente gran FUD será cuando vayan a por los mineros americanos...vía impuestos, vía vete a saber.
Lo mejor es que la red sea lo más descentralizada posible.
Pasar de China a Usa puede ser incluso peor.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Jul 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sí, pero el siguiente gran FUD será cuando vayan a por los mineros americanos...vía impuestos, vía vete a saber.
> Lo mejor es que la red sea lo más descentralizada posible.
> Pasar de China a Usa puede ser incluso peor.



Yo creo que allí va a ser más complicado joderles, es un estado de derecho a pesar de sus defectos. Allí además cada estado actua como le conviene, por ejemplo Texas o Wyoming son muy amigables con la industria crypto.


----------



## el cabrero (15 Jul 2021)

Bitcoin es el mayor contrapoder del que dispone el pueblo usano para detener el avance del PCC chino









29-year-old crypto billionaire Sam Bankman-Fried said in a recent interview that buying Goldman Sachs is 'not out of the question'


Bankman-Fried, who is worth some $8.7 billion, has taken a warmer tone toward regulation, noting that it is both inevitable and potentially beneficial.




markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## Porestar (15 Jul 2021)

Lástima que el precio sea un despropósito.









1 oz Bitcoin Oro (2021) | coininvest


The 1 oz Gold Bitcoin (2021) You asked...we listened! Following the success of our last exclusive design, the 2021 Silver bitcoin, we are delighted to introduce our latest...




www.coininvest.com


----------



## |SNaKe| (15 Jul 2021)

Veo que no tienes ni puta idea, cállate antes de soltar chorradas.

Los mineros pueden cantar misa, tú ejecutas el nodo con las reglas que tú aceptas, si los mineros incumplen esas reglas los bloques no se añaden a la cadena de bloques.

Anda estudia primero que son las reglas de consenso en Bitcoin.

Los mineros tienen dos funciones, la primera la creación de bloques (procesar las transacciones) y la segunda dar seguridad a la red pero en ningún caso son los encargados de verificar los bloques, esa función la tienen los nodos y si un minero actúa de forma maliciosa esos bloques no se añaden.

Y si tuvieras algo de idea sabrías que todos los días se crean bloques “erróneos” o “maliciosos” y son descartados, pero como en la puta vida has ejecutado un nodo y vienes aquí a soltar lo primero que te sale por la boca no espero que lo comprendas.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jul 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Lástima que el precio sea un despropósito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De Niue.
2.500 euros, ¿qué se han fumado?


----------



## Porestar (15 Jul 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> De Niue.
> 2.500 euros, ¿qué se han fumado?



Y las de plata 51. Querrían pillar cacho del ATH y que a algunos no les importara pagar un 50% de sobreprecio, y ahora van tarde y acabarán teniendo que ponerlas a spot.


----------



## Ronald Reagan (15 Jul 2021)

Sigues haciendo el ridículo AMIGO.


----------



## |SNaKe| (15 Jul 2021)

Te repito que no tienes ni idea de como funciona bitcoin.

¿No quieres usar taproot? simplemente usa una versión que no lo soporte, ese es tu voto, la mayoría de la red decide los cambios, si los nodos no actualizan a taproot simplemente no se usara.

Deja de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## |SNaKe| (15 Jul 2021)

Aprovechando que en otro hilo se esta comentando la nueva legislación europea para poder espiar las comunicaciones "chatcontrol", os adjunto apps de comunicación privadas.

Todas estas apps son opensource, requisito indispensable.

En primer lugar tenéis Threema, los servidores están en suiza y tiene las mismas funcionalidades que Signal, incluido videollamada y llamadas encriptadas. La ventaja sobre Signal es que no necesitas número de teléfono para usarla, por lo tanto aparte de privada es anónima.

Threema - Secure and Private Messenger

La segunda app es Session. Esta app no tiene un servidor central, los mensajes se envían cifrados a traves de una blockchain que es un fork de Monero y con enrutamiento múltiple como Tor. Es anonima y privada, ademas de ocultar tu ip con Tor.

Session | Send Messages, Not Metadata. | Private Messenger

Por ultimo Berty, para mi es la más prometedora porque es una red p2p y por lo tanto no hay servidores. También enruta a través de Tor y es anónima. El problema que todavía esta en versión Alpha.

Berty · Berty Technologies


----------



## |SNaKe| (15 Jul 2021)

Te vuelvo a repetir no tienes ni idea y paso de discutir contigo porque das información falsa.

No entiendes el concepto de red distribuida, no entiendes como se almacena la cadena de bloques, no entiendes como se validan los bloques, simplemente no entiendes nada.

No entiendes la función de los mineros, no entiendes las función de los nodos. Los nodos verifican los bloques y almacenan la copia de la cadena, si los nodos no actualizan a cierta función, esta no se propaga por la red. ¿Te pareze poco voto? ¿Entiendes porque todavia todas las transacciones no son segwit?

¿Revertir la cadena? eso es un ataque del 51% y nadie tiene la capacidad para hacerlo, menudo retraso te calzas.

Lee esto primero y hablamos

bitcoinbook/bitcoinbook


----------



## barborico (15 Jul 2021)

¿Y porqué crees que solo robaron BTC teniendo otras tantas monedas disponibles?

Leete todos los hilos de bitcoin, papanatas





(HILO CERRADO) Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIV (HILO CERRADO)


A mi lo que me tiene hablando solo, es pensar en quién coño se mete en tether. Tiene lo malo del fiat, ya que no varía en precio respecto al moribundo dólar y lo malo del cripto cutre, que es la opacidad. Cualquier cosa que pase ahí, bien merecida está. En un bear market tiene más sentido, con...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## |SNaKe| (15 Jul 2021)

Te pongo en ignorados

No te das cuenta que se están riendo de ti? Anda pírate al banco.


----------



## CBDC (16 Jul 2021)

¿Como llegan las transacciones al minero si los nodos las bloquean?
¿Como llegan los bloques minados al resto de la red si los nodos los bloquean?

En 2017 uno de los mayores mineros y fabricantes de ASICs hizo su propio fork llamado Bitcoin Cash. Puedes ver el resultado.
No se hizo rollback porque no se puede, se quedaría con un fork.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Jul 2021)

__





Bitcoin Is Absurd, Part II: Struggles For Satoshi | Bitcoin Magazine - Bitcoin News, Articles and Expert Insights






bitcoinmagazine.com





Un artículo muy interesante sobre el Bitcoin y el comunismo.


----------



## alopecio (16 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Aprovechando que en otro hilo se esta comentando la nueva legislación europea para poder espiar las comunicaciones "chatcontrol", os adjunto apps de comunicación privadas.
> 
> Todas estas apps son opensource, requisito indispensable.
> 
> ...



Y este: TOX: A New Kind of Instant Messaging


----------



## CBDC (16 Jul 2021)

Obviamente los mineros y exchanges tienen nodos, pero tienen que recibir las transacciones y emitir los bloques. Ésta información se va propagando por la red y el resto de nodos, si muchos se unen la pueden bloquear, o que un bloque minado tarde más en propagarse por la red y quede huérfano.
Que Bitmain, creador y promotor de Bitcoin Cash, que durante un tiempo lo llamó Bitcoin (a secas), sea de los mayores mineros de Bitcoin normal te puede dar una idea de su fracaso. ¿Por qué mina Bitcoin y no su moneda? ¿Por qué pasó de llamarla Bitcoin a Bitcoin Cash?


----------



## el cabrero (16 Jul 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Bitcoin Is Absurd, Part II: Struggles For Satoshi | Bitcoin Magazine: Bitcoin News, Articles, Charts, and Guides
> Un artículo muy interesante sobre el Bitcoin y el comunismo.



Gracias, muy bueno para entender la dimensión geopolítica del advenimiento de btc, enlazo la parte primera del artículo también:









Bitcoin Is Absurd, Part I: Volcano Mining And The Banana Republic


A philosophical dive into how truly absurd the slow but sure monetary takeover bitcoin has been experiencing is.




bitcoinmagazine.com





Y pego dos párrafos, uno de cada:


"El Salvador’s sudden move to make bitcoin legal tender might be the seed that grows into a major ideological camp in global politics. A new frame of reference to measure the world against and try to make sense out of it. A world in which the battles of capitalism and socialism are transcended by a competing system built on Bitcoin. A system providing historically unique property rights, capabilities and power to the individual as well as communities alienated by centuries of colonization and imperialism. And doing so while at the same time strengthening the hard-fought gains of the Enlightenment currently under attack from both the radical left and right."


"The first nation-state to make bitcoin legal tender is run by a president that disassociated from the dominant leftist party, won the presidency and after the most recent legislative election has super-majority control over Salvadoran politics and overwhelming popular support. This is a consequential set up for Bitcoin’s true entrance into geopolitics. Political power in the developing world has alternated from neoliberal to socialist and back again for decades, often accompanied by large-scale violence. Developing countries have plenty of battle scars to show for it. Because of El Salvador’s decision, a new option could be emerging that provides an alternative source of hope to the broken politics of the 20th century. No longer are ultra-conservative authoritarians like Jair Bolsonaro of Brazil or neoliberal marionettes like Juan Guaidó of Venezuela the only available opposition to the popularity of socialism in Latin America. Now, there’s a new choice: the bitcoin standard."


EDITO y añado:

*"Revolution is absurd, right up until the moment it happens. A true revolution is a paradigm shift in ideology, a change in the ideas which shape how human beings assign meaning to the situation we all find ourselves in. With this, social structures are shaken to the ground and rebuilt in entirely new forms or left to deteriorate and crumble. States are overthrown, reorganized and founded. Power is reshuffled and wealth redistributed among ethnicities, classes and cliques. Kings lose their l. Mobs lose their minds. The daily life of the common plebian is forever changed by a new sovereignty, and the old way of looking at the world no longer makes any sense. The old way falls back into total absurdity.*


----------



## nandin83 (16 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Y aquí la prueba:



Ese hilo es HORO. Retrata a Taleb como lo que es, un fraude.
Una imagen vale más que mil palabras:







"Bitcoin es una estafa ponzi y su valor es cero, pero el coronavirus es muy peligroso y mortífero y apocalíptico"

Si algo bueno trajo el 2020 es que destapó a auténticos fraudes como Taleb.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Jul 2021)

Ya empiezan los alemanes a asomar la patita.


----------



## Mpg80 (17 Jul 2021)

Por USA la cosa la tienen mas clara, por aquí habrá que seguir aguantando gilipolleces


----------



## |SNaKe| (17 Jul 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Por USA la cosa la tienen mas clara, por aquí habrá que seguir aguantando gilipolleces



Bueno, la capacidad intelectual del común de los mortales es bastante limitada, con la pandemia me he dado cuenta. Uno puede ser muy bueno en su trabajo o estudiando pero después son NPCs, no tienen percepción de la realidad y simplemente son borregos que siguen las indicaciones del gobierno.

Han tenido la inflación delante de sus morros durante décadas y no se dan cuenta aunque se lo expliques.

Con todo esto quiero decir que al final seremos unos pocos los que nos salvaremos gracias a Bitcoin, la miel no está hecha para la boca del asno.

Sin ir más lejos el otro día un conocido me decía que se está matando a hacer horas extras sábado y domingo porque no tendremos jubilación y hay que ahorrar. El tío lo decía todo convencido como si fuera un genio de las finanzas, lo que no sabía es que todo lo que está ahorrando con una inflación de 2% habrá perdido el 40% de su valor en 20 años y el 60% en 30 años. Actualmente la inflación real está por encima de 10% anual…imaginaros lo que valdrán sus ahorros dentro de 20 años.

Bitcoin es una idea feliz, y las ideas felices no las entiende todo el mundo.

Muchos critican a Bitcoin diciendo que no todo el mundo puede ser rico y tienen toda la razón del mundo, hacerse rico no es tan fácil, de ser así todo el mundo compraría Bitcoin ahora mismo y solucionado. Una gran parte de ellos nunca comprarán Bitcoin porque no lo entienden y siempre serán pobres, otra gran parte lo comprarán pero seguirán sin entenderlo y acabarán cambiándolo en algún momento por papeles sin valor alguno y solo una pequeña parte entiende Bitcoin y son los que compran y retienen, solo esa pequeña parte conseguirá la libertad financiera.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Jul 2021)

Dos meses laterales, esto es una rareza creo yo, nunca se había dado tal periodo de estabilidad.


----------



## Red Star (17 Jul 2021)

VIDEO: Aplastan con una apisonadora más de 1.000 equipos de minado de bitcoines en Malasia


Los dispositivos fueron incautadas entre febrero y abril en una operación policial contra el robo de electricidad.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## |SNaKe| (17 Jul 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> VIDEO: Aplastan con una apisonadora más de 1.000 equipos de minado de bitcoines en Malasia
> 
> 
> Los dispositivos fueron incautadas entre febrero y abril en una operación policial contra el robo de electricidad.
> ...



Comunistas haciendo de las suyas, me recuerda a cuando se quemaban los libros en la inquisición.

Es curioso el comunismo, promulga la igualdad, pero hay dos grupos, el pueblo y los gobernantes, el pueblo jodidos como siempre y los gobernantes de mariscada.

Muy subnormal hay que ser para creer en el comunismo, dame tu dinero que ya te lo gestiono yo, eso nunca ha funcionado y es lo que tenemos hoy en las sociedades occidentes, el neocomunismo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Jul 2021)

Vi esta perla de Mike Tyson y este hilo a mi mente


----------



## |SNaKe| (18 Jul 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Vi esta perla de Mike Tyson y este hilo a mi mente



Ni si quiera se puede saber con certeza cuantos eth hay emitidos, y se emitirán los que quiera Buterin, la reina de las shitcoins.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Jul 2021)

Bitcoin SV está en serios problemas.


----------



## Al-paquia (18 Jul 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Dos meses laterales, esto es una rareza creo yo, nunca se había dado tal periodo de estabilidad.



A mi me da la impresión de mercado intervenido.


----------



## SPQR (18 Jul 2021)

Oye, a ver si el BTC va a ser anti-viogenización.


----------



## |SNaKe| (18 Jul 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Oye, a ver si el BTC va a ser anti-viogenización.



Aquí una de las principales propiedades de Bitcoin en acción, es inconfiscable, la mejor forma de protegerte contra las lagartas.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jul 2021)

Quien iba a decir, hace tan solo un año, que veríamos estas publicidades en la Fórmula 1


----------



## CBDC (18 Jul 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Oye, a ver si el BTC va a ser anti-viogenización.



No solo el desconocimiento sobre si los tienes, aunque sepa que tienes Bitcoin tampoco puede hacer nada.
Solo tu tienes poder sobre tus Bitcoin. Es la mayor de sus cualidades.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jul 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> No solo el desconocimiento sobre si los tienes, aunque sepa que tienes Bitcoin tampoco puede hacer nada.
> Solo tu tienes poder sobre tus Bitcoin. Es la mayor de sus cualidades.



De hecho es lo que más puede joder.
Que sabe que tienes, pero jamás podrá acceder a ellos


----------



## Nailuj2000 (18 Jul 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Quien iba a decir, hace tan solo un año, que veríamos estas publicidades en la Fórmula 1
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 716507



Hoy he ido a recargar mi cuenta de crypto.com, cuya tarjeta funciona cojonudamente, y los hdlgp de mi banco no me dejan comprar en crypto.com. Así que ando buscando un banco para llevarme las cuentas. Se aceptan recomendaciones.


----------



## mr nobody (18 Jul 2021)

El 28 de julio pinta que van pasar cosas









Elizabeth Warren Gives SEC July 28 Deadline to Figure Out Crypto Regulation - CoinDesk


Crypto skeptic U.S. Sen. Elizabeth Warren gave the SEC until the end of this month to figure out its role in regulating digital assets.




www.coindesk.com


----------



## sirpask (18 Jul 2021)

¿Alguien tiene el gráfico de mineros por hashrate? A ver como ha quedado tras el apagon verde?


----------



## gapema (18 Jul 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene el gráfico de mineros por hashrate? A ver como ha quedado tras el apagon verde?











Blockchain.com | Charts - Total Hash Rate (TH/s)


The most trusted source for data on the bitcoin blockchain.




www.blockchain.com













pools


An estimation of hashrate distribution amongst the largest mining pools.




www.blockchain.com


----------



## sirpask (18 Jul 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Blockchain.com | Charts - Total Hash Rate (TH/s)
> 
> 
> The most trusted source for data on the bitcoin blockchain.
> ...



Gracias, ¿Alguna especulación de quien son los desconocidos que casi llegan al 50%?


----------



## Polonia Viva (18 Jul 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Gracias, ¿Alguna especulación de quien son los desconocidos que casi llegan al 50%?



Es el conjunto del resto de los mineros aparte de las pools que salen en el gráfico, no es una sola pool.


----------



## sirpask (18 Jul 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Es el conjunto del resto de los mineros aparte de las pools que salen en el gráfico, no es una sola pool.



Pues ya queda poco para que se cumpla aquella premisa del 5% maximo.

Eso es bueno.


----------



## uhnitas (19 Jul 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Alguien tiene el gráfico de mineros por hashrate? A ver como ha quedado tras el apagon verde?



El hashrate, como era de esperar, está ganando. Fundamental.


----------



## vpsn (19 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Comunistas haciendo de las suyas, me recuerda a cuando se quemaban los libros en la inquisición.
> 
> Es curioso el comunismo, promulga la igualdad, pero hay dos grupos, el pueblo y los gobernantes, el pueblo jodidos como siempre y los gobernantes de mariscada.
> 
> Muy subnormal hay que ser para creer en el comunismo, dame tu dinero que ya te lo gestiono yo, eso nunca ha funcionado y es lo que tenemos hoy en las sociedades occidentes, el neocomunismo.



Malaysia no es comunista. Es una dictadura autoritaria capitalista como casi todos los paises del sudeste asiatico, de echo es de los mas liberales. Pero de comunistas nada. Vietnam, Myanmar y Laos si que son comunistas (en teoria, en la practica son mucho mas liberales que estados unidos).


----------



## gapema (19 Jul 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Malaysia no es comunista. Es una dictadura autoritaria capitalista como casi todos los paises del sudeste asiatico, de echo es de los mas liberales. Pero de comunistas nada. Vietnam, Myanmar y Laos si que son comunistas (en teoria, en la practica son mucho mas liberales que estados unidos).



Si el precio del dinero de curso legal lo fija una institución central, es economía central planificada, por tanto no es ni capitalismo ni liberal


----------



## vpsn (19 Jul 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Si el precio del dinero de curso legal lo fija una institución central, es economía central planificada, por tanto no es ni capitalismo ni liberal



Hombre, reducir comunismo vs capitalismo a el cambio fijo o no de una moneda es un poco hacer trampas no?


----------



## |SNaKe| (19 Jul 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Malaysia no es comunista. Es una dictadura autoritaria capitalista como casi todos los paises del sudeste asiatico, de echo es de los mas liberales. Pero de comunistas nada. Vietnam, Myanmar y Laos si que son comunistas (en teoria, en la practica son mucho mas liberales que estados unidos).



Pensé que la foto era de china.


----------



## |SNaKe| (19 Jul 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Hombre, reducir comunismo vs capitalismo a el cambio fijo o no de una moneda es un poco hacer trampas no?



¿Hay algo más comunista que un banco central?


----------



## gapema (19 Jul 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Hombre, reducir comunismo vs capitalismo a el cambio fijo o no de una moneda es un poco hacer trampas no?



No hagas un hombre de paja que yo no he hablado de comunismo. Eso si es trampas


----------



## vpsn (19 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Pensé que la foto era de china.



No lo es pero como si lo fuera, al final es mentalidad asiatica 100%, alguien de arriba le ha cogido mania al btc pues todos a obedecer. Ademas el acto se hace de manera espectacular para los medios que tienen para que el pueblo vea que si intenta minar criptos sus caros cacharros seran apisoteados por el unico vehiculo caro del pueblo. 

El pueblo como es incapaz de acatar ninguna orden seguira haciendo lo que le sale de las pelotas y el dia que alguien se niegue a pasar unos sobres al govenador de turno, pues tendremos una imagenes parecidas. En malaysia la energia no debe ser barata y con los sistemas de refrigeracion que harian falta para minar, no creo que haya muchos mineros.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jul 2021)

se cae paraguay

Jarro de agua fría sobre las expectativas de que la nueva legislación que se votará entre este miércoles y este jueves en Paraguay para regular el bitcoin y las criptodivisas siga los pasos de El Salvador y convierta el activo digital en moneda de curso legal. Un borrador de la norma que se ha filtrado en Internet y del que se han hecho eco varios medios refleja que la legislación busca fiscalizar las operaciones con 'criptos' y someterlas al pago de impuestos.









Paraguay desconcierta con su ley del bitcoin: busca fiscalizar las 'criptos' por el Estado


Jarro de agua fría sobre las expectativas de que la nueva legislación que se votará entre este miércoles y este jueves en Paraguay para regular el bitcoin y las criptodivisas siga los pasos de El Salvador y convierta el activo digital en moneda de curso legal. Un borrador de la norma que se ha...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Jul 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> se cae paraguay
> 
> Jarro de agua fría sobre las expectativas de que la nueva legislación que se votará entre este miércoles y este jueves en Paraguay para regular el bitcoin y las criptodivisas siga los pasos de El Salvador y convierta el activo digital en moneda de curso legal. Un borrador de la norma que se ha filtrado en Internet y del que se han hecho eco varios medios refleja que la legislación busca fiscalizar las operaciones con 'criptos' y someterlas al pago de impuestos.
> 
> ...



Siempre me ha inquietado el banner superior de burbuja donde ponia Bolsamanía, ahora me entero que es una web.


----------



## sociedadponzi (19 Jul 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Siempre me ha inquietado el banner superior de burbuja donde ponia Bolsamanía, ahora me entero que es una web.



son los negosios del glan lidel


----------



## Red Star (19 Jul 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> son los negosios del glan lidel



del *GLANDE* LIDL


----------



## vpsn (20 Jul 2021)

Para los nietos, no tengo hijos, tendre que adoptar mas gatos


----------



## vacutator (20 Jul 2021)

¿Con qué cantidad de $$ y apalancamiento te has puesto corto ?


----------



## INE (20 Jul 2021)

Estaba navegando en la página Tokyo on demand de venta de potingues para la mugera y para mi 
sorpresa (positiva) se puede pagar con BTC.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Jul 2021)

Nada hamijos, no hay forma de bajarlo de 30.000


----------



## _______ (21 Jul 2021)

30k es suelo ahora, veremos el suelo en un año o 5... Barrunto que suelo de 60k y 700k respectivamente


----------



## Mpg80 (21 Jul 2021)

_______ dijo:


> 30k es suelo ahora, veremos el suelo en un año o 5... Barrunto que suelo de 60k y 700k respectivamente



Totalmente de acuerdo. Comprar ahora y olvidarse. El dia de mañana BTC triplicando seguro. Cuanto mas largo plazo mas beneficio. Decir que si ahora bajara o subirá da igual, es rasgarse las vestiduras. A largo plazo seguro q se sale en holgados beneficios.


----------



## nandin83 (21 Jul 2021)

200.000$ a final de año. Con todos los bancos empezando a ofrecer productos en bitcoin, con todos los bancos poniendo dificil para el remero medio hacer transferencias a mercados centralizados, quiere decir que nuestra amada élite se lo está tomando muy en serio.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Jul 2021)

Por reddit se está rumoreando que Amazon podrían estar interesados en aceptar BTC como forma de pago, pero es solo un rumor.


----------



## Satoshi (23 Jul 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por reddit se está rumoreando que Amazon podrían estar interesados en aceptar BTC como forma de pago, pero es solo un rumor.



viene todo por este anuncio de trabajo que subieron el jueves pasado


----------



## farang (24 Jul 2021)

noviembre-diciembre 350k


----------



## el cabrero (24 Jul 2021)

Yo creo que podemos entrar en un super ciclo

Hay muchas probabilidades de que ocurran eventos que dispararían la cotización como nunca hemos visto antes, por ejemplo:

- un banco central creando moneda y metiéndole a btc (a costa de empobrecer a su población). Carrera de bancos centrales por adquirir btc
- las petroleras dejando de aceptar dolares y cambiando el petroleo (nergía real) por bitcoin (energía real), en vez de cambiarlo por papeles de colores
- Una tecnológica como apple o amazon aceptan btc y lo integra en su modelo de negocio. Todos sus competidores por fuerza tienen que entrar porque sino se quedan fuera del mercado.
- Adopción de un país al que sigan otro, iniciando de nuevo una carrera por los recursos (bitcoin). Por ejemplo adopción de un país grande como Irán.
- Inflación fuerte o hiperinflación del dólar y el euro

Y además:

- Cualquiera de estos eventos eliminaría también las caídas en la cotización que han estado produciéndose los años anteriores tras los pasados bull run. Nadie vendería sus btc, disparando el precio por la escasez de oferta. (cuidado con intentar vender arriba por sucio fiat porque lo mismo no hay techo, piensa que el dolar tiende a cero)
- Cualquiera de estos eventos, puede disparar el resto de eventos y que todo ocurra a la vez

Ahora mismo hay una especie de acuerdo tácito entre estados, bancos, empresas tecnológicas, etc... por el que hacen como si btc no existiese. Incluso han creadfo el follón del virus para ganar tiempo mientras ven si hay alguna forma de detenerlo, aunque sea encerrándonos a medio mundo en nuestra casa. Pero es imposible y la atención ya no se puede distraer más, y cuando caiga el engaño todos se lanzarán a conseguir bitcoin por una cuestión de lucha por los recursos y la supervivencia.

Ojo que el día 7 de septiembre entra en vigor la ley bitcoin de El Salvador y con ello el fenómeno pasa a hacerse visible a nivel oficial. Estamos a las puertas de algo grande, no lo sentís?

Dar previsiones de precio es de parguelas, pero así desde la barra del bar:
- 300k finales 2021
- 5 millones 2025
- 10 millones 2030

Que refloten los nocoiners y vendré a recoger mi owned si me equivoco


----------



## _______ (24 Jul 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Yo creo que podemos entrar en un super ciclo
> 
> Hay muchas probabilidades de que ocurran eventos que dispararían la cotización como nunca hemos visto antes, por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



400-600k cuarto trimestre 2021
60-120k Finales de 2022
9 millones 4Q de 2025
1,5 millones -3 millones finales de 2026
20 millones finales de 2029
7 millones finales de 2030


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Jul 2021)

En reddit también se palpa el sentimiento bullish. Lo que va a ocurrir en los próximos meses nadie lo sabe, pero algo me dice que no durará mucho la lateralidad:


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Jul 2021)




----------



## gapema (25 Jul 2021)

Si queréis forraros ya sabéis, haced lo contrario a lo que dice este.

vaya forma de antiacertar


----------



## MIP (25 Jul 2021)

Masivas manifestaciones rogelias en El Salvador en contra del “Bircoin” ese …


----------



## INE (25 Jul 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Masivas manifestaciones rogelias en El Salvador en contra del “Bircoin” ese …



Aún lo sacarán en La Secta como una rebolusión popular en contra del BTC.


----------



## CBDC (25 Jul 2021)

Es por el covid, no pueden reunirse más de 10 personas.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (25 Jul 2021)




----------



## Josar (25 Jul 2021)

GitHub - CommanderPoe/nodo_bitcoin_castellano: Un lugar para recopilar el hardware y software necesario para construir tu propio nodo Bitcoin. ₿


----------



## Porestar (26 Jul 2021)

30.000 eypos al fin otra vez.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (26 Jul 2021)




----------



## gapema (26 Jul 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



35?
no he visto ni los 35 ni los 36, y si me descuido no veo los 37
Me encanta el olor a margin call por la mañana


----------



## Red Star (26 Jul 2021)

gapema dijo:


> 35?
> no he visto ni los 35 ni los 36, y si me descuido no veo los 37
> Me encanta el olor a margin call por la mañana



Snifff, sniffff!!! mmmmmmmMmmmm.... ¡que rico!


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (26 Jul 2021)

Se le ha ido la pinza y ha llegado a 40K


----------



## vacutator (26 Jul 2021)

Parece que algunos gordos se han comido un Short Squeeze brutal


----------



## The Grasshopper (26 Jul 2021)

Los permabears se va van a dar una…


----------



## vpsn (26 Jul 2021)

Tu da mun summer 2022 edition


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Jul 2021)

Ayer estaba pensando en meter los pocos ahorros que tengo en el banco, llevo toda la noche sin dormir rezando para que no subiera el precio y ahora esto jajaja.


----------



## Edu.R (26 Jul 2021)

Y esta apaja mañanera de que.


----------



## Hasta_los_huevos_ (26 Jul 2021)

Yo me he salido ya de casi todas, ahora a esperar el suelo para volver


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jul 2021)

Aquí tenéis a dos de los mayores enemigos del BTC, que consideran al mismo...una ilusión...

Tienen pinta de no saber ni mandar un email 

Contra estos lucha el BTC...


----------



## faraico (26 Jul 2021)

Madre mía.... Estoy palote... Por los memes... Venga!!


----------



## Jony (26 Jul 2021)

Joder q bueno.. jaaajjjaaaajjj..


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Jul 2021)

Aquí dan a entender que Amazon quiere crear *su propia shitcoin*:









Amazon tantea las criptomonedas: busca un experto en blockchain para desarrollar su propia moneda digital


En el imperio de Amazon también van a haber criptomonedas. Al menos eso es lo que deja ver una nueva oferta de trabajo publicada por la propia compañía. En...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Jul 2021)

Por cierto los 4chaneros se adelantaron a los acontecimientos:






/biz/ - You will witness the biggest short squeeze in hist - Business & Finance - 4chan


You will witness the biggest short squeeze in history for BTC in roughly 4 hours and you will like i... - "/biz/ - Business & Finance" is 4chan's imageboard for the discussion of business and finance, and cryptocurrencies such as Bitcoin and Dogecoin.




boards.4channel.org







> 07/25/21(Sun)22:12:57
> You will witness the biggest short squeeze in history for BTC in roughly 4 hours and you will like it.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Jul 2021)

Yo mismo he creado mi propia hinternec en casa interconectando mediante el ruter wireless el microondas, la nevera el ordenador y el móvil. ¿Cuánto me pagas por la hinternec que he montado? ¿Cómo crees que vamos a interconectar todas las redes que cada uno de nosotros vayamos creando? ¿Una vez exista una tecnología capaz de interconectar cada una de las intranets... crees que tendrá algún sentido desarrollar tecnología propia de cada una de las intranets?


----------



## |SNaKe| (26 Jul 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Por cierto los 4chaneros se adelantaron a los acontecimientos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No era muy difícil de ver, estábamos en la situación contraria que en los 50k, financiación negativa, los cortos pagaban a los largos, si eres un market maker es dinero fácil.

Ahora lo curioso es que sale los "to the moon" cuando ni si quiera hemos roto el rango, ni la Ema 200 diaria.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (26 Jul 2021)




----------



## kit1004 (26 Jul 2021)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (26 Jul 2021)




----------



## Porestar (26 Jul 2021)

Visto por un compañero del hilo de metales. El CM del BCE haciendo el ridículo, no os perdáis las respuestas.


----------



## Novatohimbersor (26 Jul 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Visto por un compañero del hilo de metales. El CM del BCE haciendo el ridículo, no os perdáis las respuestas.




trolear al BCE, al FMI o al BIS es algo tan fácil porque lo están haciendo ellos solitos


----------



## Ancient Warrior (26 Jul 2021)




----------



## CBDC (26 Jul 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Justo acaba de pegar un bajonazo a 38K
Pero me da que los que vendieron esperando llegar a 20k ahora están con el culo escocido.


----------



## _______ (26 Jul 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Justo acaba de pegar un bajonazo a 38K
> Pero me da que los que vendieron esperando llegar a 20k ahora están con el culo escocido.



Movimiento desesperado de los de la impresora


----------



## Ds_84 (26 Jul 2021)

nocoiners ass on fire


----------



## Seronoser (27 Jul 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> nocoiners ass on fire



Siempre es lo mismo, es cíclico:
"Me espero a la corrección, cuando baje a 20.000".

Y así se les pasa la vida.


----------



## ivest2 (27 Jul 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (27 Jul 2021)

Y mientras tanto, los ahorradores que tengan su dinero en renta fija, incluido los planes de pensiones privados, van a perder el 20% de lo invertido en los próximos 10 años, calculando la inflación "oficial" prevista.  

Un inversor con planes de pensiones de renta fija perderá el 20% en 10 años

Por tanto fácilmente hablamos de que dichos inversores y ahorradores de renta fija, perderán más de un 30% de lo que tienen invertido hoy, en 2031, por culpa de la inflación y de las bajas rentabilidades asociadas.


----------



## Ds_84 (27 Jul 2021)

4k en un dia manda betillas


----------



## Jony (28 Jul 2021)

Se ha roto la muralla,señor.


----------



## el cabrero (28 Jul 2021)




----------



## faraico (28 Jul 2021)

Se anima el bicho....


----------



## Edu.R (28 Jul 2021)

Este invierno, por una situación personal, aprendí una cosa.

El que resiste, gana. 

También vale para BTC.


----------



## JordanXXIII (28 Jul 2021)

Después de 3 meses la cosa ya no esta en rojo, el que resiste gana.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (28 Jul 2021)

hemos `pasado el muro


----------



## Al-paquia (28 Jul 2021)

hodl


----------



## Josar (28 Jul 2021)




----------



## Novatohimbersor (29 Jul 2021)

por qué hay tanta gente en contra del proof of work? 

en qué se basan para decir que ciertas altcoins son mejores que Bitcoin? 

son gente que todavía no han entendido Bitcoin?


----------



## Polonia Viva (29 Jul 2021)

Novatohimbersor dijo:


> por qué hay tanta gente en contra del proof of work?
> 
> en qué se basan para decir que ciertas altcoins son mejores que Bitcoin?
> 
> son gente que todavía no han entendido Bitcoin?



Se quejan porque ven gráficos de la energía que gasta la red en comparación con ciertos países como Argentina y concluyen que "gasta demasiada energía", sin tener en cuenta el valor que se asegura con ese gasto de energía. Quiero pensar que muchos te lo dicen por desconocimiento, no saben que Bitcoin es una reserva de valor tremendamente eficiente, pero otros te lo dicen desde una atalaya moral como si ellos no gastaran energía, además de forma infinitamente menos eficiente. Son personas que en su vida privada conducen coches privados, gastando una cantidad ingente de energía en mover 1 tonelada para transportar a una persona de 80 kg. O ponen el aire acondicionado/calefacción en vez de refrescarse con agua o abrigarse. O tienen un frigorífico funcionando 24/7 en vez de ir a comprar al super cada vez que tienen que comer.

Podría llegar a comprender esas quejas si vinieran de Amish, pero no de alguien que vive con todas las comodidades de la vida contemporánea.


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Jul 2021)

Novatohimbersor dijo:


> por qué hay tanta gente en contra del proof of work?



Por ignorancia.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jul 2021)

Joder, cómo está empujando BTC para arrollar la barrera de los 40-41...cuarto intento en dos días...
Es...inevitable


----------



## Red Star (30 Jul 2021)

Atentos a los folladores monetarios internacionales:









"La revolución del dinero digital debe funcionar para todos": El FMI plantea los desafíos que impone la "compleja transición" hacia formatos virtuales


El Fondo Monetario Internacional destaca que estas innovaciones pueden hacer que los pagos sean más accesibles, rápidos y baratos, aunque su uso debe ser regulado.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Registrador (30 Jul 2021)

Novatohimbersor dijo:


> por qué hay tanta gente en contra del proof of work?



Los socialistas están en contra de cualquier cosa que requiera trabajo (work)


----------



## calaminox (30 Jul 2021)

Frank T.J. Mackey dijo:


> hemos `pasado el muro



Alea iacta est


----------



## kynes (30 Jul 2021)

Bitcoin Fails to Go Through $40,000 While On-Chain Data Suggests Price Reversal


Bitcoin is consolidating at the $40,000 mark for three days, which might mean that the growth is slowing down




u.today





Parece que se puede ir a los 35-36K antes de seguir subiendo?


----------



## Jony (30 Jul 2021)




----------



## kynes (30 Jul 2021)

Novatohimbersor dijo:


> por qué hay tanta gente en contra del proof of work?



¿En contra del uso de PoW para qué?

Si te refieres a su "utilidad" como "dinero digital" yo diría que el problema principal actual es energético. 

Si es cierto que hemos llegado a un "peak everything" (What to expect if ‘peak everything’ already has happened and markets feel the force of gravity again) el consumo energético de Proof of Work no es rentable para un uso masivo. Hay quienes piensan que esos límites al crecimiento se solventan con instalaciones fotovoltaicas, volcanes etc. pero la solución no es tan fácil. 

En este otro post "peakoileros" dejan algunos datos interesantes sobre la disponibilidad actual de las fuentes primarias de energía ¿Quién cree que todo esto es el peak oil y por qué lo piensa?



McFly dijo:


> NO HAY CREEME
> Ver archivo adjunto 727518


----------



## Polonia Viva (30 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Si es cierto que hemos llegado a un "peak everything" (What to expect if ‘peak everything’ already has happened and markets feel the force of gravity again) el consumo energético de Proof of Work no es rentable para un uso masivo. Hay quienes piensan que esos límites al crecimiento se solventan con instalaciones fotovoltaicas, volcanes etc. pero la solución no es tan fácil.



¿Pero como qué no es rentable? El propio sistema se autoregula haciendo que sea siempre rentable.

La falacia del gasto energético como he dicho antes viene de noticias como esta:









Bitcoin consumes 'more electricity than Argentina'


The rising value of Bitcoin leads to ever-higher energy consumption, researchers say.



www.bbc.com





Sin embargo se olvidan muy convenientemente de que Argentina es un país de 45 millones de habitantes y Bitcoin se estima que ya es usado por 114 millones de personas, en continuo crecimiento (crece a un ritmo más alto que la adopción de internet, casi nada) y que la totalidad de esos 114 millones usan la red Bitcoin para almacenar valor.


----------



## kynes (30 Jul 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> ¿Pero como qué no es rentable? El propio sistema se autoregula haciendo que sea siempre rentable.



¿Si no hay energía para mantenerlo sigue siendo "rentable"? Ese es el principal problema que le veo a PoW. Y la crisis que llevamos viviendo en las últimas décadas y ahora se acentúa va sobre la escasez de energía primaria "barata". Pero no desviemos el tema de conversación de este hilo sobre BTC, ya hay muchos debates sobre "peakoil" y demás en este foro.


----------



## Polonia Viva (30 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Si no hay energía para mantenerlo sigue siendo "rentable"? Ese es el principal problema que le veo a PoW. Y la crisis que llevamos viviendo en las últimas décadas y ahora se acentúa va sobre la escasez de energía primaria "barata". Pero no desviemos el tema de conversación de este hilo sobre BTC, ya hay muchos debates sobre "peakoil" y demás en este foro.



Por supuesto que seguiría siendo rentable, porque se autoregula.

Si la energía escasea, lógicamente el precio de la energía se dispararía, haciendo que el minado dejase de ser rentable, lo que expulsaría de la red a todos los mineros necesarios hasta que vuelva a ser rentable. El ejemplo lo tienes en España: la energía es tan cara que no hay prácticamente mineros de Bitcoin. Si te interesa minar Bitcoin, lo lógico es hacerte con tu propio ASIC en una pool de Islandia o Rusia, no minar desde tu apartamento de Getafe.


----------



## kynes (30 Jul 2021)

Aunque me creyera esa noticia y esta otra Bitcoin mining isn’t nearly as bad for the environment as it used to be, new data shows , lo que se está cuestionando no es sólo el consumo actual de PoW sino la escalabilidad en términos energéticos. 

¿Cuántos usuarios tiene Bitcoin hoy en día y a cuántos podría llegar (o TPSs) en un mundo como el nuestro con recursos finitos con los límites de diseño que impone PoW? ¿Tiene algún sentido preguntarse eso? A lo mejor no.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Si no hay energía para mantenerlo sigue siendo "rentable"? Ese es el principal problema que le veo a PoW. Y la crisis que llevamos viviendo en las últimas décadas y ahora se acentúa va sobre la escasez de energía primaria "barata". Pero no desviemos el tema de conversación de este hilo sobre BTC, ya hay muchos debates sobre "peakoil" y demás en este foro.



Siempre habrá energía para mantenerlo porque el POW en Bitcoin funciona tanto con tropecientos mil megawatios como con 0.001 millliwatios. Son sus usuarios quienes libremente deciden cuanta energía quieren gastar.


----------



## McFly (30 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> ¿En contra del uso de PoW para qué?
> 
> Si te refieres a su "utilidad" como "dinero digital" yo diría que el problema principal actual es energético.
> 
> ...



Ten en cuenta una cosa y es contra quien pelea bitcoin
Es intensivo energéticamente? si! pero mas lo es el sistema fiat con. miles de trabajadores en oficinas cliomatizadas en los centros de las ciudades y con salario buenos mientras que bitcoin funciona descentralizado y sin intervencion humana
La blockçchain es insuperable por un sistema fiat que es del siglo pasado


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Jul 2021)

Lo de la energía es polémico porque mucha gente no entiende el concepto PoW, piensan que es tirar energía a la basura, no se dan cuenta de que ese gasto energético es imprescindible para el protocolo, es lo que le da toda la seguridad. Y resulta curioso que critiquen el uso de energía de Bitcoin y exijan que se usen energías limpias, sin embargo no vemos esas críticas y esas exigencias por ejemplo con la minería de oro. Toda esa maquinaria pesada no funciona con energías limpias precisamente, luego separar la tierra del oro también es costoso, por no hablar del transporte del mismo... Es decir hay una vara de medir brutal con todo esto, en plan que a lo legacy le está todo permitido, porque "ej que ziempre ha funzionao azín", pero a lo nuevo no se le permite nada.

Y luego ya entramos en debates filosóficos como que nadie te tiene que decir en que vas a usar la energía, mientras pagues por ella puedes hacer lo que quieras con ella. ¿A caso protestamos contra la industria bancaria y toda la energía que usa? ¿Protestamos contra Facebook, Microsoft, Amazon, Netflix y toda la cantidad brutal de energía que usan para mantener todo el tinglado? No, ahí nadie dice ni mu, sin embargo es mencionar la palabra Bitcoin y todos se rasgan las vestiduras y empiezan con exigencias.


----------



## McFly (30 Jul 2021)

El sistema fiat en su funcionamiento en INMENSAMENTE mas ineficiente por los salarios y costes sociales que de una u otra forma tambien vienen del consumo de petroleo y que a su vez GENERAN mas consumo de petroleo
El bitcoin va a arrasar el sector bancario como lo hizo la revolucion industrial con los agricultores en andalucia que donde habia 50 tios segando ahora hay una maquina y como prueba te dejo esta noticia del 22 de junio y esto solo acaba de empezar








CaixaBank reduce a 6.950 los despidos por el ERE y vuelve a mejorar las condiciones


CaixaBank apura los últimos días de negociación para tratar de pactar el Expediente de Regulación de Empleo (ERE) por la fusión con Bankia. En la reunión de este martes con los sin




www.expansion.com


----------



## CBDC (30 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Aunque me creyera esa noticia y esta otra Bitcoin mining isn’t nearly as bad for the environment as it used to be, new data shows , lo que se está cuestionando no es sólo el consumo actual de PoW sino la escalabilidad en términos energéticos.
> 
> ¿Cuántos usuarios tiene Bitcoin hoy en día y a cuántos podría llegar (o TPSs) en un mundo como el nuestro con recursos finitos con los límites de diseño que impone PoW? ¿Tiene algún sentido preguntarse eso? A lo mejor no.



La cantidad de energía es la misma haya 0 transacciones o millones.
La escalabilidad de la primera capa de Bitcoin (que no del Bitcoin) depende del tiempo entre bloques y el tamaño de éstos, pero no tiene nada que ver con el PoW. Puedes hacer bloques de 100MB o que se mine a cada minuto y la cantidad de energía aumentaría menos del 1%.


----------



## gapema (30 Jul 2021)

Un consejo, dejad de dar coba al retrasado de kynes que lo único que viene es a trollear y a soltar fud paco.

Tiene que ser jodido haber perdido la oportunidad de la vida de uno por ser tonto y además creerse muy listo


----------



## kynes (30 Jul 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> La cantidad de energía es la misma haya 0 transacciones o millones.
> La escalabilidad de la primera capa de Bitcoin (que no del Bitcoin) depende del tiempo entre bloques y el tamaño de éstos, pero no tiene nada que ver con el PoW. Puedes hacer bloques de 100MB o que se mine a cada minuto y la cantidad de energía aumentaría menos del 1%.



Gracias, por las orientaciones, voy a leer un poco en como funciona el procesado de bloques. Creo que además, si no me equivoco, hay que distinguir entre energía de minado y de coste de transacción. 



gapema dijo:


> Un consejo, dejad de dar coba al retrasado de kynes que lo único que viene es a trollear y a soltar fud paco.
> 
> Tiene que ser jodido haber perdido la oportunidad de la vida de uno por ser tonto y además creerse muy listo



Si, llego tarde pero no estoy jodido. No tengo BTC, pero si tengo otras coins que tradeo/holdeo y que ahora mismo siguen el ritmo de BTC. Si te molesta que intente entender un poco más sobre BTC y las criptos, simplemente puedes ignorar.

Este es de los pocos foros en Español donde he encontrado gente que controla algo de Bitcoin. No he venido aqui a hacer amigos, ni me importa que haya gente como tu que no sepa distinguir entre una argumentación, una pregunta o un ataque a su inteligencia.

FUD, lo tienes a diario a poco que te informes, no hace falta que lo traiga yo. Pero sería de muy corto de miras el mirar y comentar sólo las noticias positivas


----------



## gapema (30 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Gracias, por las orientaciones, voy a leer un poco en como funciona el procesado de bloques. Creo que además, si no me equivoco, hay que distinguir entre energía de minado y de coste de transacción.
> 
> 
> Si, llego tarde pero no estoy jodido. No tengo BTC, pero si tengo otras coins que tradeo/holdeo y que ahora mismo siguen el ritmo de BTC. Si te molesta que intente entender un poco más sobre BTC y las criptos, simplemente puedes ignorar.
> ...



No, no vienes a aprender. Vienes a soltar mierda. Cítame un solo comentario tuyo positivo en este hilo. Yo te puedo citar 20 en los que sueltas fud.

No seas mentiroso que se te tiene calado


----------



## kynes (30 Jul 2021)

gapema dijo:


> No, no vienes a aprender. Vienes a soltar mierda. Cítame un solo comentario tuyo positivo en este hilo. Yo te puedo citar 20 en los que sueltas fud.
> 
> No seas mentiroso que se te tiene calado



Pues puedes tener algo de razón y todo en lo de los comentarios negativos.Pero es que el catastrofismo es la tónica de este foro , no? Algo se me habrá pegado en todos estos años. Aquí se viene llorado, y si te molesta leer noticias negativas sobre BTC o lo que sea siempre puedes ponerme en IGNORE o pasar el rato en forocoches o enfemenino. ¿O es que para hablar BTC tengo que cambiarse la camisa y volverme happyflower? 



kynes dijo:


> Bitcoin Fails to Go Through $40,000 While On-Chain Data Suggests Price Reversal
> 
> 
> Bitcoin is consolidating at the $40,000 mark for three days, which might mean that the growth is slowing down
> ...



Para mi saber que BTC puede bajar aún un poco es positivo. Así quizás podemos recargar un poco más abajo. Para el que sepa invertir en cortos es una buena noticia, pero si lo tuyo es el HODL simplemente espera. 

Después de tocar los 39 puede irse a los 37K y la mayoría de ALTs le acompañaría.

Pero tranquilo hombre que creo que seguimos en tendencia alcista.


----------



## Beborn (30 Jul 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Si, llego tarde pero no estoy jodido. No tengo BTC, pero si tengo otras coins que tradeo/holdeo y que ahora mismo siguen el ritmo de BTC. *Si te molesta que intente entender un poco más sobre BTC y las criptos*, simplemente puedes ignorar.



Debes ser bastante lerdo chaval porque llevas meses con las mismas preguntas y dando siempre vueltas a lo mismo y mareando la perdiz.

Apruebo totalmente lo que ha dicho el anterior conforero, creo que eres bastante trollaco y siempre con FUD hacia Bitcoin (curiosamente luego hablas maravillas y defiendes a muerte tus shitcoins como XRP etc.)


----------



## Beborn (30 Jul 2021)

Por supuesto, me ha bloqueado. Ha quedado retratado como el troll de mierda que es.
Cuando le descubren le jode. Pues a pastar subnormal. Have fun staying poor.


----------



## Le Truhan (31 Jul 2021)

Entre 41 a 42k hoy


----------



## |SNaKe| (31 Jul 2021)

Si algo me he dado cuenta en la pandemia es que la gente es muy retrasada y se lo traga todo.

La gente se ha tragado el teatro de la pandemia y eso que es muy evidente, ya no te quiero decir como se tragan el FUD de cosas que no entienden como bitcoin.

BItcoin es muy peligroso para las elites, muy peligroso, ya que acaba con el negocio de los bancos centrales, los auténticos amos del mundo. Como ejemplo de hasta donde llega el nivel de maldad de esta gente tenéis el proyecto chainanchor para terminar con el anonimato de bitcoin:

MIT ChainAnchor - Bribing Miners to Regulate Bitcoin

Cuando alguien habla del consumo energético de bitcoin, automáticamente me vienen a la cabeza los covidiotas y sus estúpidas medidas. ¿Sois conscientes de lo que contamina y la destrucción que provoca al medio por ejemplo una mina de oro? ¿Y decís que bitcoin no es energéticamente sostenible?

No voy a molestarme en explicar nada porque muchos foreros ya lo han hecho bastante bien.

Solo dire que a los que crean en el FUD energético de bitcoin (programado por las elites) que se pongan una mascarilla, se encierren en casa y se vacunen, y mientras tanto observar cómo vuestros ahorros se diluyen.


----------



## |SNaKe| (31 Jul 2021)

Para que seas conscientes de contra quien estamos luchando.

¿Conocéis el banco de pagos internacionales?

Banco de Pagos Internacionales - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Es el banco de los bancos centrales, estudiar quien lo fundo, intentar sacar información de quién es su dueño o dueños actuales, es imposible. Lo mismo es aplicable a los bancos centrales, los presidentes tantos del bpi como de los bancos centrales solo son empleados de esas instituciones que siguen las ordenes de sus amos, ¿pero quién son? En su día fueron los rothschild, ¿siguen siendo ellos? De verdad creéis que los politicos mandan? ¿sois conscientes de la ostia que es bitcoin para estos psicopatas?

Este dibujo ilustra perfectamente la pirámide de poder, bitcoin esta jodiendo a todos esos hijos de puta, porque ya nunca podrán financiarse a vuestra costa, ya nunca os podrán robar, no importa la cantidad de bitcoin que tengáis, ese bitcoin es vuestro, es la maxima expresión de la propiedad privada.







Estamos en una guerra informativa, pagada por las elites donde todo es desinformación para conducir al rebaño de borregos donde ellos quieren. No creas nunca nada, siempre verifica.

Ellos van a intentar terminar con bitcoin por todos los medios.


----------



## nandin83 (31 Jul 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Para que seas conscientes de contra quien estamos luchando.
> 
> ¿Conocéis el banco de pagos internacionales?
> 
> ...



Hace poco el gran forero @El Gran Cid abrió un hilo sobre el BPI.

LA INDIGNANTE INMUNIDAD DEL BPI: No elegido, no rinde cuentas, policía propia, archivos inviolables, no tiene actas etc, etc, etc


----------



## Polonia Viva (31 Jul 2021)

Un poquito de FOMO veraniego


----------



## kynes (1 Ago 2021)

Sigo pensando que debería tocar los 36k antes de seguir subiendo.


----------



## Rajoy (2 Ago 2021)

Si, porque lo de robar un 1% menos, que sería más que suficiente, ni se lo plantean ...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Ago 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Sigo pensando que debería tocar los 36k antes de seguir subiendo.



Yo voy corto desde el domingo!

Cada dos horas están haciendo una soltada... y hace un rato ha tocado los 38k$ largos... tiene pinta de seguir bajando durante todo el día de hoy.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Ago 2021)

Si ese 10% ya lo están quitando vía inflación...no hace falta que te lo roben físicamente


----------



## Red Star (2 Ago 2021)

El PP pretende regularizar el pago de hipotecas con criptomonedas en España


El principal partido de la oposición de la política española ha lanzado dos medidas para la proposición de ley para la transformación digital de España. Aparte del calor habitual de los veranos en España, la política está también al rojo vivo sobre cómo administrar los fondos europeos destinados...




es.beincrypto.com


----------



## Edu.R (2 Ago 2021)

35-40k estables están bien, la verdad. En general, la estabilidad es positiva.

No se si los 40k son los nuevos 4k, pero se da un aire. Habrá que esperar a otoño, que suele ser la época donde BTC luce más.

Sigo pensando que las criptomonedas desconciertan aun a mucha gente "con conocimiento de causa". A veces pienso que es como la mecánica cuántica.


----------



## Polonia Viva (2 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Sigo pensando que las criptomonedas desconciertan aun a mucha gente "con conocimiento de causa". A veces pienso que es como la mecánica cuántica.



El argumento que suelen dar es que "no tiene ninguna utilidad" porque no es tangible, que en una vivienda se puede vivir y el oro se puede usar para joyería o componentes electrónicos. Deben pensar que su banco tiene sus euros en un fajo de billetes dentro de un cajón de la oficina  

Muchos no se han dado cuenta de que la vida se está volviendo cada vez más digital, con la pandemia haciendo de catalizador brutal y acelerando la transformación. Más les vale darse cuenta de que los activos digitales pueden ser tanto o incluso más valiosos que uno tangible.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Ago 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> El argumento que suelen dar es que "no tiene ninguna utilidad" porque no es tangible, que en una vivienda se puede vivir y el oro se puede usar para joyería o componentes electrónicos. Deben pensar que su banco tiene sus euros en un fajo de billetes dentro de un cajón de la oficina
> 
> Muchos no se han dado cuenta de que la vida se está volviendo cada vez más digital, con la pandemia haciendo de catalizador brutal y acelerando la transformación. Más les vale darse cuenta de que los activos digitales pueden ser tanto o incluso más valiosos que uno tangible.



Con los eBooks pasa lo mismo "ej que el tacto y el olor del papel, ejque la sensación mágica de pasar páginas y sostener un libro en tus manos, ejque el arte de la portada". La gente que dice esas cosas le da casi más importancia al continente que al contenido. Con un eBook te ahorras talar árboles, transportarlos, complicados procesos químicos para hacer papel, imprimirlos, transportarlo y que finalmente llegue a tu casa, por no hablar de que no va a durar toda la vida, las hojas amarillearán y se resquebrajarán de forma inevitable. Con un libro digital te ahorras todo eso, una vez más lo electrónico supera lo tangible, brvtal.


----------



## kynes (2 Ago 2021)

Ojo , a estas dos empresas que prentenden liderar la "Green Bitcoin mining" en los EE.UU. 









Bitcoin Miner Greenidge Generation Holdings Inc. and Support.com, Inc. (Nasdaq: SPRT) Announce Merger Agreement


Greenidge Generation Holdings Inc. (“Greenidge” or the “Company”), a holding company that includes Greenidge Generation LLC, a vertically integrated b



www.businesswire.com







https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/stronghold-digital-mining-files-for-%24100m-ipo-2021-07-27



Salen Hoy en Forbes ‘Green Bitcoin Mining’: The Big Profits In Clean Crypto


----------



## |SNaKe| (2 Ago 2021)

BITCOIN es la única salvación:

Llevamos más de un siglo siendo engañados, siendo vilipendiados, el patrón oro fallo porque fue centralizado, escondido tras las bóvedas de los bancos y falsificado con el dinero FIAT.

Ahora es nuestro momento, ahora es el momento de mostrar los huevos que tenemos, ahorrar en bitcoin, sacar lo que tengáis del banco, joderlos donde más daño les hace, joderlos en su financiación, pagar en bitcoin, cobrar en bitcoin y si cobráis en fiat transformadlo a BITCOIN y nunca pagar impuestos con BITCOIN, joderlos, matarlos de hambre.

BITCOIN es el arma, el arma definitiva contra los estados despóticos, contras los parásitos de los políticos, contra los funcivagos que viven de nuestro trabajo, ahora es el momento de usarlo.

¿Pensáis vivir toda la vida de rodillas? ¿toda la vida manteniendo al mantenido del monarca? Se ríen en vuestra cara cuando sacan por la televisión sus vacaciones pagadas, se ríen en vuestra puta cara.

¿Vivir de rodillas? ¿vivir en la carrera de la rata? NO, prefiero morir habiéndolo intentado, aunque fracase, no me perdonaría estar en mi lecho de muerte y saber que no lo he intentado, lo intentare hasta la muerte, todo sea por joder a esa panda de hijos de puta llamados políticos y estados que nos oprimen.


----------



## Novatohimbersor (2 Ago 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> BITCOIN es la única salvación:
> 
> Llevamos más de un siglo siendo engañados, siendo vilipendiados, el patrón oro fallo porque fue centralizado, escondido tras las bóvedas de los bancos y falsificado con el dinero FIAT.
> 
> ...



El Patrón Bitcoin se acerca


----------



## nandin83 (2 Ago 2021)

Mirad que noticia más cuqui me encontré esta mañana en el diario de León

León es un importante lecho de estafas en criptomonedas sin denuncia por vergüenza


----------



## Porestar (2 Ago 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> Mirad que noticia más cuqui me encontré esta mañana en el diario de León
> 
> León es un importante lecho de estafas en criptomonedas sin denuncia por vergüenza



Es más difícil contactar con una empresa nisupu que descargar Electrum o comprar un Trezor


----------



## soldadodedios (2 Ago 2021)

BITCOIN über allen


----------



## The Grasshopper (2 Ago 2021)

Casado quiere saber quién sois y cuantas tenéis…









El PP quiere permitir la utilización de criptomonedas para el pago de una hipoteca


El PP quiere fomentar la utilización de las criptomonedas, y para ello propone permitir su utilización para el pago de una hipoteca por parte del propietario de una vivienda, pero




www.expansion.com


----------



## Burbujístico (2 Ago 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Casado quiere saber quién sois y cuantas tenéis…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta gente del R78 lo relaciona todo con pisitos e hipotecas. No hay más uso al Bitcoin que eso?

Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Ancient Warrior (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Al-paquia (3 Ago 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Con los eBooks pasa lo mismo "ej que el tacto y el olor del papel, ejque la sensación mágica de pasar páginas y sostener un libro en tus manos, ejque el arte de la portada". La gente que dice esas cosas le da casi más importancia al continente que al contenido. Con un eBook te ahorras talar árboles, transportarlos, complicados procesos químicos para hacer papel, imprimirlos, transportarlo y que finalmente llegue a tu casa, por no hablar de que no va a durar toda la vida, las hojas amarillearán y se resquebrajarán de forma inevitable. Con un libro digital te ahorras todo eso, una vez más lo electrónico supera lo tangible, brvtal.



Pero con libros de verdad se trabaja mucho mejor.


----------



## gapema (3 Ago 2021)

Luego vienen los nocoiners lloricas a decir que a ver como haces para pasarlo a fiat, q meterlo en el banco es un marron jajaja


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Ago 2021)

Pues después del pinchazo en los 42$ K, continúa muy bajista...


----------



## kynes (3 Ago 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Pues después del pinchazo en los 42$ K, continúa muy bajista...



Un posible escenario es que estemos en comienzo de corrección en 5 olas descendentes?

Hay una resistencia gorda en algún lugar entre BTC/USD 35-36K, ese puede ser el nivel crítico donde se decida hacia dónde va.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Ago 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Un posible escenario es que estemos en comienzo de corrección en 5 olas descendentes?
> 
> Hay una resistencia gorda en algún lugar entre BTC/USD 35-36K, ese puede ser el nivel crítico donde se decida hacia dónde va.



Encontré esta noticia del 9 de Julio, y tiene bastante pinta de suceder:





__





El precio de Bitcoin está a 3-4 semanas de caer en un nuevo rango de USD 24,000 a USD 29,000


La noticia es del 9 de Julio... para mí que este señor lo ha clavado: https://es.cointelegraph.com/news/bitcoin-price-is-3-4-weeks-away-from-new-24k-29k-range-market-analyst-warns El precio de Bitcoin está a 3-4 semanas de caer en un nuevo rango de USD 24,000 a USD 29,000, advierte un analista...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Josar (3 Ago 2021)

‎Power to the People: Sergio Lerner explica Sidechain, Powpeg y Drivechain en Apple Podcasts


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (3 Ago 2021)

A 32.165 euros y bajando suavemente. Algunas altcoins como SOL o LUNA aguantan y suben.


----------



## barborico (3 Ago 2021)

Leonardo of Biz(onacci)


----------



## Porestar (3 Ago 2021)

Está quedando una página de lo más interesante con tanta aportación de calidac.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Ago 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Está quedando una página de lo más interesante con tanta aportación de calidac.




Pues yo no veo ni un solo post... debo de tenerlos a todos en ignorados


----------



## Josar (3 Ago 2021)




----------



## Josar (5 Ago 2021)




----------



## Polonia Viva (5 Ago 2021)

Esto es lo que puede ocurrir cuando aumentar el activo en circulación de una divisa no cuesta energía y está controlado desde una entidad centralizada, que tienes que quitarle ceros cada ciertos años para que no se te vean las costuras:









Venezuela le quita 6 ceros a su moneda y el bolívar soberano se convierte en bolívar digital - BBC News Mundo


Con esta nueva reconversión, ya son 14 los ceros que se han quitado al bolívar en 14 años.




www.bbc.com





Ya le eliminaron 5 ceros hace tan solo 3 años:









Venezuela anuncia que le quitará 5 ceros a su moneda en medio de una galopante inflación que el FMI prevé que llegue al 1.000.000% este año - BBC News Mundo


El mandatario venezolano aseguró que el nuevo bolívar soberano tendrá una nueva modalidad de anclaje al petro, la criptomoneda venezolana, y que estará en circulación el próximo 20 de agosto.




www.bbc.com





Pero eh, dile a un venezolano que el Bitcoin es caca porque es demasiado volátil.

Bonus:


----------



## Porestar (5 Ago 2021)

Menos mal que los del análisis técnico avisaron


----------



## DEREC (5 Ago 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Pues después del pinchazo en los 42$ K, continúa muy bajista...



No dais una macho  . Espero que tradeeis a la contra o algo.


----------



## Polonia Viva (5 Ago 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> No dais una macho  . Espero que tradeeis a la contra o algo.



El 99% de los traders no baten al mercado a largo plazo, pero el 1% de los que sí lo hacen están todos en burbuja


----------



## Porestar (5 Ago 2021)

Otra vez el arreón de hoy coincide con una bajada repentina del oro. Ballenas trapicheando con oro papel y bitcoin.


----------



## sociedadponzi (5 Ago 2021)

Josar dijo:


> ‎Power to the People: Sergio Lerner explica Sidechain, Powpeg y Drivechain en Apple Podcasts



el dia que las startups de cryptos se financien emitiendo su moneda en vez de desde la red clientelar sera la senyal de que todo ha cobrado sentido

aun no ha llegado ese momento


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Ago 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> No dais una macho  . Espero que tradeeis a la contra o algo.






Polonia Viva dijo:


> El 99% de los traders no baten al mercado a largo plazo, pero el 1% de los que sí lo hacen están todos en burbuja




Mi mensaje es del pasado martes por la mañana, almas de cántaro, de hecho, después de pegársela contra el 42K$ cayó hasta los 37,5K$ para volver a subir después.

Yo negocio en el intradía, apalancado a la baja cuando cae y al alza cuando sube. No me gusta ir a largo plazo porque con la volatilidad de las criptos no merece la pena dejar el dinero metido en ninguna moneda, a no ser de que sea stakeada en alguna una stablecoin: un día puedes tener mucho, y al día siguiente, nada.

Habré tradeado en total unos 30k€ en todo este tiempo. Y más de 1300 € que gané tradeando sólo en uno de los exchanges (Binance) durante el dia de ayer:




Si en lugar de trollear y hacer el idiota y el subnormal decidís a invertir y ganar pasta en el intradía, buscadme y os daré algunos buenos consejos.


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Ago 2021)

Fed governor says CBDCs remain 'a solution in search of a problem'


A member of the Board of Governors of the Federal Reserve System, Chris Waller said the U.S. government should only intervene with a CBDC if there were significant market failures.




cointelegraph.com





ellos mismos son el problema


----------



## Polonia Viva (6 Ago 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Mi mensaje es del pasado martes por la mañana, almas de cántaro, de hecho, después de pegársela contra el 42K$ cayó hasta los 37,5K$ para volver a subir después.
> 
> Yo negocio en el intradía, apalancado a la baja cuando cae y al alza cuando sube. No me gusta ir a largo plazo porque con la volatilidad de las criptos no merece la pena dejar el dinero metido en ninguna moneda, a no ser de que sea stakeada en alguna una stablecoin: un día puedes tener mucho, y al día siguiente, nada.
> 
> ...



"Ayer", "estos meses" no es largo plazo. Si sigues haciendo intradía durante una década y dentro de 10 años has conseguido batir mi estrategia de sentarme fumando un puro sin hacer nada te felicitaré, porque estarás en el percentil 99 de traders


----------



## mr nobody (6 Ago 2021)

Cuidadin con esto bitconheris









Apple 'escaneará' las fotos de los iPhones para detectar abuso sexual infantil


El sistema funcionaría de manera local en el móvil y antes de subir las fotos a iCloud. Aunque persigue combatir esta práctica ilegal, la decisión ha provocado preocupación entre los expertos en privacidad y seguridad




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## Novatohimbersor (6 Ago 2021)

las shitcoins están muy bien hasta que entiendes que no aportan nada que no se pueda con o sobre Bitcoin

son satoshis sanos a la salud de los novatos


----------



## uhnitas (6 Ago 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Mi mensaje es del pasado martes por la mañana, almas de cántaro, de hecho, después de pegársela contra el 42K$ cayó hasta los 37,5K$ para volver a subir después.
> 
> Yo negocio en el intradía, apalancado a la baja cuando cae y al alza cuando sube. No me gusta ir a largo plazo porque con la volatilidad de las criptos no merece la pena dejar el dinero metido en ninguna moneda, a no ser de que sea stakeada en alguna una stablecoin: un día puedes tener mucho, y al día siguiente, nada.
> 
> ...



Si vas a alardear, al menos no pongas números para hormigas.


----------



## HOOOR (6 Ago 2021)

Bueno volviendo a los 43k


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ago 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Mi mensaje es del pasado martes por la mañana, almas de cántaro, de hecho, después de pegársela contra el 42K$ cayó hasta los 37,5K$ para volver a subir después.
> 
> Yo negocio en el intradía, apalancado a la baja cuando cae y al alza cuando sube. No me gusta ir a largo plazo porque con la volatilidad de las criptos no merece la pena dejar el dinero metido en ninguna moneda, a no ser de que sea stakeada en alguna una stablecoin: un día puedes tener mucho, y al día siguiente, nada.
> 
> ...



Pamplinas, en BTC hold manda a largo plazo y destroza cualquier estrategia de trading a corto, que seran siempre perdedoras contra el holdeo durante años.


----------



## Edu.R (6 Ago 2021)

¿Está la cosa para el lorazepam, o todavía con unas tilas se aguanta bien?


----------



## kynes (6 Ago 2021)

Parece que el fin de semana se presenta muy movido


----------



## Novatohimbersor (6 Ago 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pamplinas, en BTC hold manda a largo plazo y destroza cualquier estrategia de trading a corto, que seran siempre perdedoras contra el holdeo durante años.



hasta los hodlers de iota puede que destrocen a los niños rata o scalpers estos que se levantan 1300 merkelios en un exchange que a la mínima os va a dejar con el culo al aire

es por eso que hay no-coiners que nos meten a todos en el mismo saco y no. No somos lo mismo.


----------



## Novatohimbersor (6 Ago 2021)

lo dices porque diga que hasta los de iota pueden pintarle la cara a los scalpers? 
mi mensaje no es ensalzar nunca a una shitcoin. 

EMPEZANDO POR ETHEREUM. 

ESTE ES EL HILO DE BITCOIN. 

CUALQUIER MIERDA COIN TIENE TODO EL SUBFORO PARA ESTAFAR O QUITARLES SATOSHIS A NOVATOS. 

Lo pongo en mayúsculas porque no llevo laser eyes en el avatar. 


sí maximalista tóxico. Al que no le guste puede usar el ignore.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Ago 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pamplinas, en BTC hold manda a largo plazo y destroza cualquier estrategia de trading a corto, que seran siempre perdedoras contra el holdeo durante años.



No sé qué cuentas manejas tú, pero ni en broma es es así. Ni de lejos. Ni por casualidad.


----------



## Rallo (6 Ago 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Si en lugar de trollear y hacer el idiota y el subnormal decidís a invertir y ganar pasta en el intradía, buscadme y os daré algunos buenos consejos.



Dentro de 5 años nos cuentas cuanto has ganado con tus intradias. Ve guardando todas las "operacoines" y sumandolas


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Ago 2021)

Rallo dijo:


> Dentro de 5 años nos cuentas cuanto has ganado con tus intradias. Ve guardando todas las "operacoines" y sumandolas



En eso estoy, y lo haré, no tengas dudas.


----------



## Polonia Viva (7 Ago 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> No sé qué cuentas manejas tú, pero ni en broma es es así. Ni de lejos. Ni por casualidad.



Las cuentas que maneja es información pública y bastante conocida:









Most investment pros can't beat the stock market, so why do everyday investors think they can win?


Over a 15-year period, nearly 90% of actively managed investment funds failed to beat the market. Passive investing is a better option for most of us.




www.businessinsider.com





Y en el artículo están hablando de traders profesionales.

En este vídeo Mark Yusko, uno de los gestores de carteras más prestigiosos también te lo dice: que los portfolios con mejores rentabilidades son aquellos que están abandonados:



Y oye, que a lo mejor tú eres uno de esos traders capaces de batir al mercado de forma sostenible. Si es así, tienes mis más sinceras felicitaciones, yo personalmente admiro a la gente hábil y exitosa. Pero que ahí afuera la inmensa mayoría de los traders no sean capaces de batir al mercado mientras que en Burbuja y Forocoches la mayoría sí lo consigan es una anomalía estadística muy difícil de creer.


----------



## gapema (7 Ago 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Las cuentas que maneja es información pública y bastante conocida:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el % de traders que son ganadores tiende a 0 a medida que la muestra temporal es más grande. El mito de que el 1% gana es solo eso, un mito, es como la ruleta del casino, que muchos pueden tener un buen dia o unos pocos pueden tener incluso unos buenos meses, pero a la larga todos pierden .

Lo que pasa es que tanto a los casinos como a los "brokers" les interesa perpetuar esos mitos. El que tiene suerte lo pierde todo el primer día. El auténtico desgraciado es el que empieza ganando , se cree que el sistema funciona y al final acaba debajo de un puente.


----------



## calaminox (7 Ago 2021)

HOOOR dijo:


> Bueno volviendo a los 43k



Saludos gran HOOR


----------



## Red Star (7 Ago 2021)

Bueno camaradas, os tengo que confesar una cosa: Soy una tía (y sí, biológica).

No sé si os importará, supongo que no. Hasta ahora me estaba haciendo pasar por tío porque este foro es un pelín misógino o, mejor dicho, garrulo. Tampoco es que haya contado mucho de mi vida aquí, pero bueno, algo sí, sobre todo al principio de la pandemia, sobre detalles de mi choza. Todo es cierto, excepto la parte masculina.

En fin, lo dejo caer en este JILO que yo misma he cagado porque creo que es donde más se leen mis comentarios.

Con respecto a mis aficiones, decir que me gusta la astronomía, como ya comenté, y la inversión. Lo que dije de que era ingenier*o*, no es cierto, era parte de mi tapadera. En realidad he sido contable la mayor parte de mi vida laboral, aunque ahora me dedico a la informática.

¿Por qué me registré en burbuja? Pues porque llevaba leyendo de vez en cuando este foro muchos años, dado que aquí es donde se condensa la mayor cantidad de locos de atar y, según creo, además siempre se comenta todo antes que en ningún otro sitio. Cuando empezó la pandemia quise discutir el tema del coronavirus y participar en el gran JILO que cagó ULTRAPACO, que con gran clarividencia pronosticó la pandemia mucho tiempo antes.

No iba a desvelar el secreto nunca, pero hoy me he despertado con un ataque de sinceridac.

Y poco más. Espero que ahora que he desvelado el secreo sigáis tratándome con amabilidac, aunque supongo que, como mi usuario no es muy conocido, no le importará a _náide_.


----------



## Llorón (7 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bueno camaradas, os tengo que confesar una cosa: Soy una tía (y sí, biológica).
> 
> No sé si os importará, supongo que no. Hasta ahora me estaba haciendo pasar por tío porque este foro es un pelín misógino o, mejor dicho, garrulo. Tampoco es que haya contado mucho de mi vida aquí, pero bueno, algo sí, sobre todo al principio de la pandemia, sobre detalles de mi choza. Todo es cierto, excepto la parte masculina.
> 
> ...



Nadie te va a creer hasta que te hagas una foto enseñando las tetas y con un papelito con tu nick.


----------



## Red Star (7 Ago 2021)

Llorón dijo:


> Nadie te va a creer hasta que te hagas una foto enseñando las tetas y con un papelito con tu nick.



Tengo poco pecho, soy un poco como la tarifa del Internec: Plana.


----------



## MIP (7 Ago 2021)

No tenias que haber dicho nada. 

Es curioso las pocas “mugeres” que hay en el mundillo, la gran parte directamente desconoce, las pocas que saben algo creen que es un timo así sin investigar más, y las que lo valoran y siguen son unicornios.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (7 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bueno camaradas, os tengo que confesar una cosa: Soy una tía (y sí, biológica).
> 
> No sé si os importará, supongo que no. Hasta ahora me estaba haciendo pasar por tío porque este foro es un pelín misógino o, mejor dicho, garrulo. Tampoco es que haya contado mucho de mi vida aquí, pero bueno, algo sí, sobre todo al principio de la pandemia, sobre detalles de mi choza. Todo es cierto, excepto la parte masculina.
> 
> ...




No seas trolazo que todos sabemos que en el interné no existen las mujeres.


----------



## Lord Vader (7 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> os tengo que confesar una cosa: Soy una tía (y sí, biológica).



Ola juapa!
¿Te apetece tomar ̶u̶n̶a̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶t̶a̶ algo?


----------



## Seronoser (7 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bueno camaradas, os tengo que confesar una cosa: Soy una tía (y sí, biológica).
> 
> No sé si os importará, supongo que no. Hasta ahora me estaba haciendo pasar por tío porque este foro es un pelín misógino o, mejor dicho, garrulo. Tampoco es que haya contado mucho de mi vida aquí, pero bueno, algo sí, sobre todo al principio de la pandemia, sobre detalles de mi choza. Todo es cierto, excepto la parte masculina.
> 
> ...



Y la foto?


----------



## Red Star (7 Ago 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y la foto?



Hay que estar mal de la cabeza pa subir una foto a burbuja. No voy a postear ninguna. Sobre todo con el querido LIDL chivando IPeses tan alegremente cuando se tercia.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Ago 2021)

A ver si es la mugera de Bluearrow


----------



## Red Star (7 Ago 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> A ver si es la mugera de Bluearrow



Por enésima vez: *NO SOY BLUEARROW*.


----------



## Red Star (7 Ago 2021)

Usad la lógica. BlueArrow tiene que tener ahora cientos de minolles. Si yo fuera BlueArrow estaría ahora mismo haciendo otras cosas en vez de forear. Seguramente remonster también es muchimillonetis y por eso ya no forea apenas.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Usad la lógica. BlueArrow tiene que tener ahora cientos de minolles. Si yo fuera BlueArrow estaría ahora mismo haciendo otras cosas en vez de forear. Seguramente remonster también es muchimillonetis y por eso ya no forea apenas.



Al contrario, yo creo que haces lo que te gusta. Así que si te mola forear...lo haces más.
Tal vez con otro nombre de usuario, como Red Star, y tal vez desde Maldivas o Bahamas, y por supuesto, con una vpn, porque el calvo de los cojones no nos deja entrar de otra manera a los exiliados.


----------



## Red Star (7 Ago 2021)

Puede ser, pero vamos, que no soy yo. Y no sé por qué se os ha metido eso en la cabeza.


----------



## nandin83 (7 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bueno camaradas, os tengo que confesar una cosa: Soy una tía (y sí, biológica).
> 
> No sé si os importará, supongo que no. Hasta ahora me estaba haciendo pasar por tío porque este foro es un pelín misógino o, mejor dicho, garrulo. Tampoco es que haya contado mucho de mi vida aquí, pero bueno, algo sí, sobre todo al principio de la pandemia, sobre detalles de mi choza. Todo es cierto, excepto la parte masculina.
> 
> ...



Mientras no seas un CM del ministerio de Hacienda como si eres un marciano trisexual transgénero. 

Deben estar de vacaciones, están muy callados en los últimos días. Supongo que a partir de Septiembre volverán a dar por culo y a enmierdar hilos.

Por cierto, que gustirrinin da en la entrepierna ver esas gráficas tan verdes. Que dure.


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (7 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Hay que estar mal de la cabeza pa subir una foto a burbuja. No voy a postear ninguna. Sobre todo con el querido LIDL chivando IPeses tan alegremente cuando se tercia.



No nos importa que seas gorda. Puedes subir la foto sin problema, estamos en confianza.


----------



## Llorón (7 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Tengo poco pecho, soy un poco como la tarifa del Internec: Plana.



Bueno pues con el culo en pompa y un cartelito con tu nick.


----------



## Porestar (7 Ago 2021)

Con la B pintada con pintalabios en una nalga. Si la pone en el OP igual @calopez pone por fin la chincheta.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ago 2021)

Bitfinex ha puesto el par Satoshi - USD. Igual hay que acostumbrarse a calcular en sats...


----------



## Edu.R (7 Ago 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Bitfinex ha puesto el par Satoshi - USD. Igual hay que acostumbrarse a calcular en sats...



Bueno, aun es muy pronto, pero al final si se llega a que 1 centavo sea 1 satoshi (1$ = 100 satoshi) sería ya una auténtica bomba.


----------



## hyperburned (7 Ago 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Bitfinex ha puesto el par Satoshi - USD. Igual hay que acostumbrarse a calcular en sats...



eso es un golpe bajo uff


----------



## Novatohimbersor (8 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bueno camaradas, os tengo que confesar una cosa: Soy una tía (y sí, biológica).
> 
> No sé si os importará, supongo que no. Hasta ahora me estaba haciendo pasar por tío porque este foro es un pelín misógino o, mejor dicho, garrulo. Tampoco es que haya contado mucho de mi vida aquí, pero bueno, algo sí, sobre todo al principio de la pandemia, sobre detalles de mi choza. Todo es cierto, excepto la parte masculina.
> 
> ...



daba más morbo pensar que hustec era bluearrow


----------



## Bimbo (8 Ago 2021)

Le he metido 5k durisimo bro


----------



## Red Star (8 Ago 2021)

45K recuperados, betillas. Tiene pinta de que se consolida el bull market.


----------



## Porestar (8 Ago 2021)

Menos mal que el "trading" lo hago con gaseosa, vaya forma de perder la posición.


----------



## Red Star (8 Ago 2021)

En El Salvador tienen que estar dando gritos de alegría y besando los pies de Bukele por haberlos metido en el tema de Bitcoin. Ahora mismo, todos los que tengan allí la pasta en Bitcoin han visto como su dinero se ha revalorizado un 50% en cuestión de un par de semanas.


----------



## Porestar (8 Ago 2021)

@chindasvintus ¿que tal ese BTCdown?

Binance Leveraged Tokens | BLVTs | Binance Futures


----------



## DEREC (8 Ago 2021)

ME NVTRE


----------



## elKaiser (8 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Bueno camaradas, os tengo que confesar una cosa: Soy una tía (y sí, biológica).
> 
> No sé si os importará, supongo que no. Hasta ahora me estaba haciendo pasar por tío porque este foro es un pelín misógino o, mejor dicho, garrulo. Tampoco es que haya contado mucho de mi vida aquí, pero bueno, algo sí, sobre todo al principio de la pandemia, sobre detalles de mi choza. Todo es cierto, excepto la parte masculina.
> 
> ...



Confesar eso, es totalmente innecesario y te hace mas mal que bien; eso suponiendo que no nos esté troleando.


----------



## Red Star (8 Ago 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> Confesar eso, es totalmente innecesario y te hace mas mal que bien; eso suponiendo que no nos esté troleando.



Pos yastá dicho.


----------



## DEREC (8 Ago 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> Confesar eso, es totalmente innecesario y te hace mas mal que bien; eso suponiendo que no nos esté troleando.



A estas horas debe ya tener el buzón petado de Fantas.


----------



## Red Star (8 Ago 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> A estas horas debe ya tener el buzón petado de Fantas.



Pos alguna que otra fanta me han ofrecido. No daré nicks...


----------



## Red Star (8 Ago 2021)

Enséñanos tú tu micropene.

O mejor, enséaños tu ANO carbonizado de shitcoiner.


----------



## Red Star (8 Ago 2021)

Lo borraré antes de verlo. No me gustan los guisantes.


----------



## CBDC (8 Ago 2021)

Para lo que ha quedado el hilo de Bitcoin...


----------



## Red Star (8 Ago 2021)

Bueno, te vas al ignore. El ignore es la auténtica saluc.


----------



## Beborn (8 Ago 2021)

Por que no os vais a un puto hotel y dejáis el hilo de bitcoin para lo que es.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ago 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Para lo que ha quedado el hilo de Bitcoin...



Pechitos McTetis. 

Lamentable.


----------



## Silverado72 (8 Ago 2021)

Chidasvintus al ignore. Y no mando al OP al ignore porque pierdo el hilo.


----------



## Skull & Bones (8 Ago 2021)

entonces los muebles no fue tu hermana, fuistes tu...... no?


----------



## Porestar (9 Ago 2021)

Oro, el nuevo bitcoin. Vaya hostión.


----------



## Red Star (9 Ago 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> entonces los muebles no fue tu hermana, fuistes tu...... no?



Sí que fue mi hermana.


----------



## aventurero artritico (9 Ago 2021)

menudo pelotazo eth, es venta. obviamente no compré.

la veremos a 1200 en unos meses.


----------



## Skull & Bones (9 Ago 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Oro, el nuevo bitcoin. Vaya hostión.


----------



## Porestar (9 Ago 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


>



¿Eso se interpreta como oso guanoso? El rebote posterior me ha parecido de gato reventado. Menos mal que entré en bitcoin y cuando uno baja el otro sube...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ago 2021)

Sr. MOjoooooooonnnnn.....


----------



## Novatohimbersor (9 Ago 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Eso se interpreta como oso guanoso? El rebote posterior me ha parecido de gato reventado. Menos mal que entré en bitcoin y cuando uno baja el otro sube...



el precio del horo estará todo lo manipulado que uno se pueda imaginar pero que cada vez más gente ve con mejores ojos la inversión en bitcoñitos... No se puede negar.

es cuestión de tiempo que las viejas glorias se vayan dando cuenta y claudiquen dejando paso al futuro. Un ejemplo es el hijo de Peter Schiff


----------



## hyperburned (9 Ago 2021)

El grafico de del precio del bitcoin vs la señal de compra Hash Ribbon desde 2015, te puede ayudar visualmente para determinar su efectividad en el mediano plazo


----------



## hyperburned (9 Ago 2021)

por cierto....*CHINCHETA YA!*


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Ago 2021)

Que cosa cuando en un día ganas mas que trabajando todo el año, y todo por haberle echado unos eurillos hace años.


----------



## Red Star (10 Ago 2021)

Lo de @calopez con este hilo no tiene nombre. 87 páginas y todavía no hay chincheta. Es imposible que no se haya enterado de que hemos abierto otro hilo nuevo. Evidentemente nos está puteando. La pregunta es: ¿por qué lo está haciendo?


----------



## Edu.R (10 Ago 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Que cosa cuando en un día ganas mas que trabajando todo el año, y todo por haberle echado unos eurillos hace años.



Tu diversifica, ingresos activos y pasivos. Rendimientos por trabajo y de capital. Y asi todo.


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (10 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Lo de @calopez con este hilo no tiene nombre. 87 páginas y todavía no hay chincheta. Es imposible que no se haya enterado de que hemos abierto otro hilo nuevo. Evidentemente nos está puteando. La pregunta es: ¿por qué lo está haciendo?



Una pista: Calvopez yo no es Calvopez. Nos vendió por un puñado de monedas de plata. Al nuevo Calvo y sus jefes no les interesa este subforo ni les interesa que las criptoj sean el cambio de paradigma social que podría salvarnos del abismo al que nos dirigimos los occidentales.


----------



## Red Star (10 Ago 2021)

zqAb2dk6 dijo:


> Una pista: Calvopez yo no es Calvopez. Nos vendió por un puñado de monedas de plata. Al nuevo Calvo y sus jefes no les interesa este subforo ni les interesa que las criptoj sean el cambio de paradigma social que podría salvarnos del abismo al que nos dirigimos los occidentales.



No me había enterado de eso. ¿calopez ha vendido el foro? ¿en serio?


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (10 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> No me había enterado de eso. ¿calopez ha vendido el foro? ¿en serio?



No lo sabemos seguro. Es evidente que cuando empezó la Plandemia hubo grandes cambios en el foro. Calopez jamás se hubiera posicionado como hizo en el sub del coronatimo. O se vendió a la Plandemia por un buen saco de monedas de plata o nos vendió a nosotros por cuatro monedicas cuando nos enteramos que el foro ahora forma parte de un conglomerado empresarial de cuyo nombre no logro acordarme.


----------



## elKaiser (10 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> No me había enterado de eso. ¿calopez ha vendido el foro? ¿en serio?



Esto es un Honey Pot; postea solo lo que te convenga y no te metas en lios como paso a alguien con la manada, el yate de Gates o el caso Conde Pumpido.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (10 Ago 2021)

Si hasta maxis convencidos e inteligentes como Willy Woo empiezan a tuitear bullish sobre Ethereum, a los maxis de este hilo que os queda? Max Keiser?


----------



## Novatohimbersor (10 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Lo de @calopez con este hilo no tiene nombre. 87 páginas y todavía no hay chincheta. Es imposible que no se haya enterado de que hemos abierto otro hilo nuevo. Evidentemente nos está puteando. La pregunta es: ¿por qué lo está haciendo?



pero bien que puso chincheta a su hilo mierder de exchange Paco. 
a este paso otros foros le van a comer la tostada en este tema y en actualidad sobre Bitcoin. 
que foreros como Sr Mojón dejen el foro poco a poco es señal de que Burbuja ya no es referente. 

siempre nos quedarán los hilos del pasado. La auténtica saluc. Por cierto.


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Ago 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Si hasta maxis convencidos e inteligentes como Willy Woo empiezan a tuitear bullish sobre Ethereum, a los maxis de este hilo que os queda? Max Keiser?



No espero que lo entiendas, pero supongo que otros si

The Problem with Ethereum


----------



## Novatohimbersor (10 Ago 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Si hasta maxis convencidos e inteligentes como Willy Woo empiezan a tuitear bullish sobre Ethereum, a los maxis de este hilo que os queda? Max Keiser?



ni es el primer ni último maximalista que podría acabar así 

Roger Ver, Craig Wright, Antonopoulos... 

cuando Adam Back se vuelva shitcoiner puede que afecte un poco


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Ago 2021)

Y en el mundo real las shitcoins siendo hackeadas día tras día, después os preguntáis porque las instituciones serias y personas serias no compran ethereum


----------



## Edu.R (10 Ago 2021)

Novatohimbersor dijo:


> pero bien que puso chincheta a su hilo mierder de exchange Paco.
> a este paso otros foros le van a comer la tostada en este tema y en actualidad sobre Bitcoin.
> que foreros como Sr Mojón dejen el foro poco a poco es señal de que Burbuja ya no es referente.
> 
> siempre nos quedarán los hilos del pasado. La auténtica saluc. Por cierto.



Para mi sigue habiendo calidac, lo que pasa que antes (Hace 6-7 años) de 10 temas, 8 eran de calidac. Siguen estando esos 8 temas, pero ahora se abren 50 más que no dan el nivel y la calidac se diluye.

Yo conoci burbuja.info por las criptomonedas y su tecnología disruptiva. Estuve un año leyendo antes de registrarme, luego ya empecé a catar otras secciones derroyentes a mil, pero esta es la razón principal de mi estadía.

Estoy siendo un privilegiado de vivir un cambio brvtal de paradigma histórico, y quiero aportar mi granito de arena.


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Ago 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Si hasta maxis convencidos e inteligentes como Willy Woo empiezan a tuitear bullish sobre Ethereum, a los maxis de este hilo que os queda? Max Keiser?



Mira si eres tonto que has elegido el peor día para defender a mierdorum


----------



## nandin83 (10 Ago 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> No espero que lo entiendas, pero supongo que otros si
> 
> The Problem with Ethereum



Vaya estupidez de artículo.

¿Te preguntaron a ti si querías Taproot? A mi no desde luego, y tengo una generosa colección de bitcoños.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (10 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Lo de @calopez con este hilo no tiene nombre. 87 páginas y todavía no hay chincheta. Es imposible que no se haya enterado de que hemos abierto otro hilo nuevo. Evidentemente nos está puteando. La pregunta es: ¿por qué lo está haciendo?



Calvopex pasa de todo. Se habra enriquecido con las criptos y estara disfrutando de sus putes, de sus yates, y de su enésimo transplante capilar.


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Ago 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> Vaya estupidez de artículo.
> 
> ¿Te preguntaron a ti si querías Taproot? A mi no desde luego, y tengo una generosa colección de bitcoños.



No te enteras de nada, por mi parte a ignorados porque tienes un coeficiente intelectual bastante bajo


----------



## Porestar (10 Ago 2021)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Calvopex pasa de todo. Se habra enriquecido con las criptos y estara disfrutando de sus putes, de sus yates, y de su enésimo transplante capilar.



Qué va, lo que pasa es que le ha cogido tirria a la op, hasta la castigó una semana si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## Red Star (10 Ago 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Qué va, lo que pasa es que le ha cogido tirria a la op, hasta la castigó una semana si no recuerdo mal.



Una semana no, 3 o 4 semanas. Y todo por llamarle HIJO DE P*** por darle el cambiazo a las fotos que había subido de posibles depósitos de horo en Marte. Se ve que es metalero...


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (10 Ago 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Y en el mundo real las shitcoins siendo hackeadas día tras día, después os preguntáis porque las instituciones serias y personas serias no compran ethereum



veo que te has dado por aludido con mi mensaje y el "insulto" de Maxi te escuece de verdad. 

Respecto a lo que linkas, supongo que tienes inteligencia suficiente para entender que ese hackeo no tiene nada que ver con la seguridad y el protocolo de Ethereum. Es como culpar a Bitcoin de que alguien se quede con los BTC de un canal de la Lightning network.


----------



## nandin83 (10 Ago 2021)

_No te enteras de nada, por mi parte a ignorados porque tienes un coeficiente intelectual bastante bajo_

LOL menudo subnormal, que me ignora por una respuesta a un artículo de mierda.

Otro mongol que se dedica a repetir como un loro todas las chorradas que suelta Saifedean. Ya verás la comedia cuando empiecen las estafas con los smart contracts sobre la Lightning Network. A más de un maximalista del bitcoño le va a dar un patatús jaja

Decidle que me_ designore_ por un momento para que pueda leer esta respuesta.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Tu diversifica, ingresos activos y pasivos. Rendimientos por trabajo y de capital. Y asi todo.



Completamente de acuerdo. Y activos inmobiliarios, que para eso estamos en el foro de burbuja.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Ago 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Lo de @calopez con este hilo no tiene nombre. 87 páginas y todavía no hay chincheta. Es imposible que no se haya enterado de que hemos abierto otro hilo nuevo. Evidentemente nos está puteando. La pregunta es: ¿por qué lo está haciendo?





No es nada casual, este subforo está hecho unos zorros: spammers, estafas, retrasados mentales con acceso a internet, trolazos profesionales, etc. etc., imagina cual puede ser la primera impresión de alguien que llega aquí queriendo informarse sobre el BTc o las _cristos _en general, pues la impresión no podría ser más negativa y desalentadora, y ya digo que es a propósito, de eso se trata, es como cuando el payaso de Elon Musk se puso a promocionar Doge o las otras mierdas de perro, la intención era ridiculizar el BTC y mundo cripto ante la población general.


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Ago 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> veo que te has dado por aludido con mi mensaje y el "insulto" de Maxi te escuece de verdad.
> 
> Respecto a lo que linkas, supongo que tienes inteligencia suficiente para entender que ese hackeo no tiene nada que ver con la seguridad y el protocolo de Ethereum. Es como culpar a Bitcoin de que alguien se quede con los BTC de un canal de la Lightning network.



No tengo tiempo que perder contigo

A ignorados


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Ago 2021)

Hay que ser un auténtico retrasado mental para ser un maxi de Bitcoin. Mismo retraso que ser un maxi de cualquier otra cosa.

Indica ceguera, escasez de miras, mente cerrada. Todo esto conduce a desaprovechar oportunidades de hacer crecer el patrimonio personal


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (11 Ago 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> LOL menudo subnormal, que me ignora por una respuesta a un artículo de mierda.



A mi tambien me ha bloqueado el de la serpiente. La gente con la piel muy fina, como dicen justo arriba, mismo retraso que ser hincha de un equipo de futbol, como si te fuera la vida en ello.

En fin, yo seguiré aquí feliz, intentando difundir que Bitcoin (y otras criptos) pueden cambiar el mundo para bien. Y de hecho a mi me cambiaron la vida desde hace años.


----------



## MIP (11 Ago 2021)

El artículo tiene toda la razón sobre ETH, no veo que diga ninguna mentira. 

En Bitcoin al menos la gente puede “votar” con sus nodos, que en 24-48h puedes tener sincronizado. 

De ETH monte uno y lo apague a las tres semanas porque aún no había sincronizado.


----------



## el cabrero (11 Ago 2021)

Jack Mallers, el que pronto será el hombre del momento en el mundo bitcoin, os lo explica..


----------



## Edu.R (11 Ago 2021)

Hace más o menos un año que el BTC se metió en 5 cifras y no volvió a las 4.


----------



## |SNaKe| (11 Ago 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Hay que ser un auténtico retrasado mental para ser un maxi de Bitcoin. Mismo retraso que ser un maxi de cualquier otra cosa.
> 
> Indica ceguera, escasez de miras, mente cerrada. Todo esto conduce a desaprovechar oportunidades de hacer crecer el patrimonio personal



Hay que ser retrasado para no ver que ninguna shitcoin le ha comido la tostada a Bitcoin, si has invertido en cualquier shitcoin has perdido dinero respecto a btc, pero claro vais de listos.

Soy así de duro porque discutir con vosotros es como discutir con los subnormales que se piensan que la tierra es plana.

Llevo en el mundo de las inversiones desde 1999, me comí toda la burbuja de las .com, algo se al respecto de maximizar mi patrimonio.

venga subnormal a ignorados


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (11 Ago 2021)

Es nuestra forma personal de mantener este hilo visible, ya que el calvo ese no quiere ponerle chincheta


----------



## el cabrero (11 Ago 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Hay que ser retrasado para no ver que ninguna shitcoin le ha comido la tostada a Bitcoin, si has invertido en cualquier shitcoin has perdido dinero respecto a btc, pero claro vais de listos.



Realmente va más allá. Cualquier activo sobre la faz de la tierra se deprecia y se depreciará frente a Bitcoin.

Quién invertirá en planes de pensiones? en bonos? fondos? sector inmobiliario? comoditties? acciones? divisas?
Pensar un inmueble por ejemplo, se deteriora y se deprecia, lo pueden ocupar, te lo pueden expropiar, embargar o grabar a impuestos, puede ser destruido.. Yo he trabajado en Siria en 2018 y 19 y te aseguro que lo último que querría es tener allí un inmueble. Hoy en día invertir en el sector inmobiliario solo tiene sentido si posee valor emocional para ti, como una casa familiar o algo así. Sino, es mejor apalancarse en btc y aguantar un ciclo de 4 años.

Te diría incluso que todos aquellos que van a montar empresas y negocios valoren primero si la inversión que van a acometer va a tener un retorno superior a bitcoin... Ya lo han dicho en el hilo, se gana más dinero holdeando que trabajando y emprendiendo. Y es que al final los bitcoiners trabajarán o montarán empresas si lo que buscan es dar un servicio a la sociedad, conocer gente, aprender, entretenerse, moverse... la nueva élite no trabajará por dinero.

Bitcoin viene a cambiar las reglas del juego y ahora es más rentable DECRECER y DESLOCALIZARSE
No habrá propiedad privada salvo Bitcoin y lo que necesites mejor lo alquilas, pensarlo bien...

Este es el modelo mixto del que hablan (mezcla de comunismo-capitalismo). En cuanto se les acabe la impresora, los estados pasarán de ser nuestros amos a ser nuestros servidores. Porque la única forma que tendrán de conseguir liquidez e ingresos será dando buenos servicios a los ciudadanos. Sino los bitcoiners haremos las maletas y nos iremos a otros países con regulaciones más amables. Aunque las fronteras y las regulaciones nacionales con el tiempo también acabarán desapareciendo en el nuevo mundo global.


----------



## |SNaKe| (11 Ago 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Realmente va más allá. Cualquier activo sobre la faz de la tierra se deprecia y se depreciará frente a Bitcoin.
> 
> Quién invertirá en planes de pensiones? en bonos? fondos? sector inmobiliario? comoditties? acciones? divisas?
> Pensar un inmueble por ejemplo, se deteriora y se deprecia, lo pueden ocupar, te lo pueden expropiar, puede ser destruido.. Yo he trabajado en Siria en 2018 y 19 y te aseguro que lo último que querría es tener allí un inmueble. Hoy en día invertir en el sector inmobiliario solo tiene sentido si posee valor emocional para ti, como una casa familiar o algo así. Sino, es mejor apalancarse en btc y aguantar un ciclo de 4 años.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

Una cosa que has dicho es muy importante, bitcoin es valor digital, no se deteriora con el tiempo y permanece invariable.

Es algo muy simple pero que al ser tan simple (es una idea feliz, la resolución elegante y simple de un problema muy complejo) la gente "común" no llega a entenderlo o les costara sudor, lagrimas y tiempo entenderlo.


----------



## el cabrero (11 Ago 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Es algo muy simple pero que al ser tan simple (es una idea feliz, la resolución elegante y simple de un problema muy complejo) la gente "común" no llega a entenderlo o les costara sudor, lagrimas y tiempo entenderlo.



Por eso es necesario permanecer un tiempo aquí junto a shitcoiners y nocoiners para tratar de aportar un poco de luz; así como otros se tomaron el tiempo y las molestias en explicárnoslo a nosotros cuando no sabíamos.

Todos merecemos una oportunidad,
esa es la generosidad del bitcoñero


----------



## nandin83 (11 Ago 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Por eso es necesario permanecer un tiempo aquí junto a shitcoiners y nocoiners para tratar de aportar un poco de luz; así como otros se tomaron el tiempo y las molestias en explicárnoslo a nosotros cuando no sabíamos.
> 
> Todos merecemos una oportunidad,
> esa es la generosidad del bitcoñero


----------



## Novatohimbersor (11 Ago 2021)

los mismos shitcoiners admiten que sus shitcoins son para pegar el pelotazo. 

hasta hace unos días se quejaban amargamente de que btc estaba lateral y era aburrido... 

luego ves a los mismos nicks y a los nocoiners diciendo que btc no vale porque ejjjjjjke ejjjjj muuuuu bolatil!!!!


----------



## nandin83 (11 Ago 2021)

MIP dijo:


> El artículo tiene toda la razón sobre ETH, no veo que diga ninguna mentira.
> 
> En Bitcoin al menos la gente puede “votar” con sus nodos, que en 24-48h puedes tener sincronizado.
> 
> De ETH monte uno y lo apague a las tres semanas porque aún no había sincronizado.



No dice ninguna mentira pero el tono apocalíptico se lo puede meter por el culo. Que llevamos desde 2011 aguantando esa mierda con Bitcoin. Y seguimos, es un no parar, el último en sumarse a "Bitcoin es una estafa Ponzi" ha sido ese fraude llamado Taleb. 

¿Qué cliente usaste para el nodo de ETH? Estaba pensando en montarme uno. ¿Una Raspberry Pi + disco duro SSD valdría? Para un nodo de Bitcoin va de sobra tengo entendido (otra cosa que quiero hacer), pero ni idea si sirve para ETH.


----------



## DEREC (11 Ago 2021)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Hay que ser un auténtico retrasado mental para ser un maxi de Bitcoin. Mismo retraso que ser un maxi de cualquier otra cosa.
> 
> Indica ceguera, escasez de miras, mente cerrada. Todo esto conduce a desaprovechar oportunidades de hacer crecer el patrimonio personal


----------



## el cabrero (11 Ago 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


>



Tenemos un profeta, una inmaculada concepción, textos sagrados, primeros discípulos, cismas, odio hacia los no creyentes, la tierra prometida, el bien contra el mal, la salvación y el juicio final...

Como aquellos pastores, hemos venido a glorificar al nuevo dios tecno-trascendente de la Era de Acuario


----------



## jorgitonew (11 Ago 2021)

DEREC dijo:


>



Pues lo que he dicho, retrasado mental


----------



## faraico (12 Ago 2021)

Que duros son los 46k coño!!


----------



## Satoshi (12 Ago 2021)

alguien tiene alguna experiencia con Bottlepay, para compras recurrentes? fee de 1% y se pueden programar desde de forma horaria, diaria, semanal.... alguien ha comprado con ellos BTC? es segura?


----------



## el cabrero (12 Ago 2021)

Pego hilo....









BITCOIN ES EL NUEVO DIOS TECNOTRASCENDENTE DE LA ERA DE ACUARIO


“Nada es más poderoso que una idea a la que le ha llegado su tiempo” Víctor Hugo INTRODUCCIÓN Lo traigo al principal por considerar que sobrepasa el alcance del subforo de criptomonedas. Mi intención es señalar que ciertas propiedades de las que participa Bitcoin son inherentes al concepto...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Ago 2021)

Tras un descanso, en breve atacando de nuevo los 48k$!


----------



## Edu.R (13 Ago 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Tras un descanso, en breve atacando de nuevo los 48k$!



Mira, después del subidón, no da la sensación de burbujote. No al menos como en 2013 o 2017. Otoño suele ser una buena época, yo no descarto nada, pero si alguien quiere ser optimista, tendría que mirar el ATH o incluso las 6 cifras.

Que valga 45k o 50k es irrelevante, hace años una diferencia de 1k, incluso de 100$, era un mundo, pero es que ahora eso lo gana o lo pierde en 30 minutos.

Al final muchas previsiones se basan en deseos. Los holders de ver que su inversión se revaloriza y los nocoiners de ver que se va al guano para no ir al psiquiatra y estar a base de lorazepam.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Mira, después del subidón, no da la sensación de burbujote. No al menos como en 2013 o 2017. Otoño suele ser una buena época, yo no descarto nada, pero si alguien quiere ser optimista, tendría que mirar el ATH o incluso las 6 cifras.
> 
> Que valga 45k o 50k es irrelevante, hace años una diferencia de 1k, incluso de 100$, era un mundo, pero es que ahora eso lo gana o lo pierde en 30 minutos.
> 
> Al final muchas previsiones se basan en deseos. Los holders de ver que su inversión se revaloriza y los nocoiners de ver que se va al guano para no ir al psiquiatra y estar a base de lorazepam.



Aún están a tiempo: unos de meter más, y otros de entrar: estamos en el nuevo GC (Golden Cross) por un lado, y para final de año se espera chupinazo de los buenos, por otro lado.


----------



## el cabrero (13 Ago 2021)

"¿Quién es lo bastante grande como para permanecer oculto?
¿Quién es lo bastante conocido como para permanecer en el anonimato?
¿Quién es lo bastante generoso como para poseerlo todo?
¿Quién es lo bastante poderoso como para no exigir nada?"



Satoshi Nakamoto


----------



## DEREC (13 Ago 2021)

faraico dijo:


> Que duros son los 46k coño!!


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (13 Ago 2021)

DEREC dijo:


>



Hoy caen, me lo ha dicho JL


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Ago 2021)

¿50k o k ase?


----------



## hyperburned (13 Ago 2021)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Hoy caen, me lo ha dicho JL



han caído


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ago 2021)




----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (14 Ago 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> han caído



acaban de volver.


----------



## hyperburned (14 Ago 2021)

A falta de chinchetas, buenos son ups


----------



## el cabrero (14 Ago 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> me vais a dar de todo menos respuestas a las preguntas, no?



"Juzgáis con vuestra malicia, creyendo sorprender la vigilancia del Señor, pero vuestra malicia os ciega y os conduce a la fosa de perdición, y reís sarcástica y estúpidamente cuando se os habla de la simplicidad rectísima que engendra la luz de vida.
Vuestra razón se ha vuelto como un veneno mortal, y vuestra inteligencia es como un escorpión que se inocula a sí mismo".

Ahora, hablamos claramente y nadie escucha, pero cuando todos pregunten, permaneceremos mudo como un tocón, y los que ahora desdeñan, estarán furiosos al no obtener respuesta, pues el peligro estará aquí y los oprimirá por todas partes, y la angustia del miedo los llevará a interesarse por las cosas que despreciaban en el tiempo de su seguridad impía."


----------



## el cabrero (14 Ago 2021)

"Mucha gente sencilla que no sabe discernir la buena herramienta de los malos obreros, lo condena todo en bloque y se retira para siempre de la fe y del amor de Dios. La suerte de los imbéciles no es envidiable, ciertamente, pero la de los engañadores está inexorablemente inscrita en el hedor del infierno."


----------



## Elvensen (15 Ago 2021)

80k en diciembre.


----------



## Josar (15 Ago 2021)




----------



## MIP (15 Ago 2021)

Lista de los avances tecnológicos que desembocaron en la creación de Bitcoin


----------



## Red Star (16 Ago 2021)

Apoyad con un ZANX la petición de chincheta para este hilo, plis:






Solicito MERECIDA CHINCHETA para estos 2 hilos


La última edición del Hilo Oficial de Bitcoin, que lleva ya 2 meses habierto sin chincheta: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/hilo-oficial-de-bitcoin-xv-comienza-la-adopcion-estatal.1565240/ Y el hilo que abrí ayer sobre la toma de Kabul por parte de los talibanes...




www.burbuja.info





Si podéis dejar comentarios, muchas gracias.


----------



## kynes (16 Ago 2021)

Una teoría un poco loca, pero vivimos en tiempos locos , no?


----------



## Seronoser (16 Ago 2021)

¿16 años para ver los 400.000?...
No estoy para nada de acuerdo.
Creo que no sois conscientes de lo que está pasando en el mundo real, ahí protegidos en Albacete de las devaluaciones y las inflaciones mundiales...

400.000 dolares por Bitcoin supondrían, a día de hoy, un crecimiento igual al que ha tenido BTC...cuando estaba a 5.500 dolares, exactamente hace menos de 4 años, en el 2017.
Reformulando el tema, la pregunta sería: Te parecen lejanos los 5.500 dólares por Btc?...Te parece lejano 2017?...pues así de lejos están los 400.000.
Las matemáticas son unas putillas eh?

Y si bien rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras, parece evidente que la situación económica mundial y política actual, es bastante peor que la de 2017. Inflación, Pib negativos, Deuda desbocada, emisión de papel moneda galopante, COVID, control de masas, monedas digitales de los bancos centrales...menos bitcoins disponibles, gente en el tercer mundo que ya sabe lo que significa guardar sus pesitos dominicanos, rublos, balboas O DÓLARES (gran novedad) vs Bitcoin; mundo btc más accesible, empresas entrando, países con BTC como moneda legal!!!!...

Y además, no parece que el futuro a corto plazo sea alentador; porque a la miseria económica del 90% del mundo, se le va a sumar la tensión de alguna guerra en algún punto caliente del globo, que ya verás qué risa nos da a todos. Y esto va a ocurrir antes o después, y no necesariamente va a ser Usa el culpable, porque los norteamericanos se están descomponiendo militar y geopolíticamente, como hemos visto, solo en un año, en Siria, Libia o Afganistán.

Y eso por no hablar tampoco de la inflación galopante asociada a los tipos bajos y a la emisión de moneda, (que va a seguir durante al menos una década), y que hará que esos 400.000 dolares del 2037, sean, en poder adquisitivo, algo menos del doble de lo que ya hoy vale un BTc en dólares. Por tanto solo pueden pasar dos cosas, en mi opinión:

a) Que el BTC se vaya a tomar por culo, porque sus usuarios quieran que se vaya a tomar por culo, por las razones que sea (y sinceramente...si no ha ocurrido en los primeros años de vida de la cripto, no va a ocurrir ahora)

b) Que, como estamos viendo, aquellos que criticaban, baneaban, amenazaban y metían Fud a tope contra el Bitcoin, acaben abrazándolo...pero obviamente no al precio de 46.000 dólares...

Por cierto, cuando esté en 400.000 dolares, tengo la certeza de que se hablará más bien del precio satoshi, y no del precio Bitcoin.
Lo que hoy no tengo tan claro es si dentro de, por ejemplo, 5 años, el par comparativo será Bitcoin/Dolar.
Tengo muy serias dudas.

En cualquier caso, son tiempos apasionantes, donde cada uno tendrá sus satoshis, al precio que se merezca.


----------



## Satoshi (16 Ago 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> ¿16 años para ver los 400.000?...
> No estoy para nada de acuerdo.
> Creo que no sois conscientes de lo que está pasando en el mundo real, ahí protegidos en Albacete de las devaluaciones y las inflaciones mundiales...
> 
> ...



Chapeau por tu post, tendemos a pensar que el mundo es nuestro barrio y no pensamos que el 90% de la población vive bajo el yugo de monedas en continua devaluación....


----------



## Josar (16 Ago 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (16 Ago 2021)

Y cómo me van a expropiar lo que no saben que tengo? 
Según la ley rusa, debería llevar un año en la cárcel por no comunicar que tengo criptos.
Y bah, no estoy muy preocupado, la verdad


----------



## MIP (16 Ago 2021)

Como no sea con coacción o porque la gente lo deje en un Exchange, no veo forma de expropiar Bitcoin.


----------



## Porestar (16 Ago 2021)

Otra vez la misma monserga: expropiaron lo que había en las cajas de los bancos, los particulares no entregaron una mierda. Es más, tener unas pocas onzas o joyería estaba permitido.

Y ya me dirás como se van a poner a expropiar satoshis.


----------



## el cabrero (16 Ago 2021)

MIP dijo:


> no veo forma de expropiar Bitcoin.



Los Estados están bien jodidos


----------



## Al-paquia (17 Ago 2021)

Bitcoin es mi pastor, nada me falta.

Bitcoin es la única verdad humana.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ago 2021)

Yo creo que 400k los toca en próximo halving y que todo se puede alargar décadas, solo hay que mirar Japón.


----------



## Elvensen (17 Ago 2021)

Es muy viable 80k para finales de año, y que se vayan viendo los 100k a inicios del 2022.
Seguramente despues retroceda a los 55k aprox en el verano y se quede en esos valores un año mas.
Suele ser su patron de comportamiento y hasta ahora no ha hecho otra cosa, asique estadisticamente es probable que vuelva a hacerlo, pero con nuevos maximos y minimos mas altos que los anteriores.


----------



## el cabrero (17 Ago 2021)

Yo creo que se va a desatar la locura con lo de bukele, 300k en octubre
500k en primavera del 22

el anterior ath fueron 20k dic 2017 (18 meses tras el halving de julio del 2016), estamos a 40k... esto está muy por debajo del precio . Son 18 meses tras el halving, mayo del 20 - octubre del 21
Es así en cada ciclo

Luego si en dic2017 el ath fue un x20 respecto al anterior que eran 1000, ahora tendriamos que hacer un x20 respecto a 20k= 400k, le quitas 100k por rendimientos decrecientes y sale 300k, 18 meses después del halving, osea oct de 2021. Y a partir de ahora con la inlfación del dolar y el euro perderíamos el patrón este de los anteriores ciclos, dando pie al superciclo

ese es mi analisis tecnico paco
no se si me explico


----------



## Novatohimbersor (17 Ago 2021)

el 7 de septiembre se espera subidón


----------



## Polonia Viva (17 Ago 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Yo creo que se va a desatar la locura con lo de bukele, 300k en octubre
> 500k en primavera del 22
> 
> el anterior ath fueron 20k dic 2017 (18 meses tras el halving de julio del 2016), estamos a 40k... esto está muy por debajo del precio . Son 18 meses tras el halving, mayo del 20 - octubre del 21
> ...



Te dejo mi nutrizanks por wishful thinking más que otra cosa, yo no soy tan optimista. Veo el pico en poco más de 100k, que no está nada mal tampoco, ojo. Seguiría siendo un rendimiento anual de +400%, poca broma.

En cuanto al análisis no es tan paco. De hecho coincide con el S2FX model de PlanB, uno de los analistas más reputados del mundillo Bitcoin.


----------



## el cabrero (17 Ago 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> En cuanto al análisis no es tan paco. De hecho coincide con el S2FX model de PlanB, uno de los analistas más reputados del mundillo Bitcoin.


----------



## Skull & Bones (18 Ago 2021)

habiais visto que hay Layer 3 en bitcoin ya?









Impervious.ai


Impervious API: Infrastructure for the p2p internet




www.impervious.ai


----------



## Porestar (18 Ago 2021)

Novatohimbersor dijo:


> el 7 de septiembre se espera subidón



¿Por qué?


----------



## Novatohimbersor (18 Ago 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Por qué?



Airdrop en El Salvador









El Salvador's Bitcoin Law Effective September, E-Wallets to Get $30 Worth of Crypto


President Nayib Bukele made the announcement during a national address on Thursday.




www.coindesk.com





hay una campaña por ahí para una compra masiva a nivel mundial de 30 dólares por persona


----------



## el cabrero (18 Ago 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Por qué?



Lo de junio fue el anuncio de lo que pasaría el 7 de septiembre, que btc entrará en la oficialidad y ya no será sólo una cosa de raritos. Para mi es una de las fechas más importantes en todo el recorrido de btc, sino la que más desde su nacimiento
.btc cumplirá la mayoría de edad

Luego otra cosa también es en noviembre la activación de Taproot. Podría ser un otoño interesante


----------



## Edu.R (18 Ago 2021)

Mecano uniendo a gobierno y BTC con su 7 de Septiembre.


----------



## MIP (19 Ago 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> habiais visto que hay Layer 3 en bitcoin ya?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 746001
> 
> ...



Para ser justos ya había una capa 3 en RIF token, pero claro, basado en la capa 2 de RSK no en LN.


----------



## nandin83 (19 Ago 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Lo de junio fue el anuncio de lo que pasaría el 7 de septiembre, que btc entrará en la oficialidad y ya no será sólo una cosa de raritos. Para mi es una de las fechas más importantes en todo el recorrido de btc, sino la que más desde su nacimiento
> .btc cumplirá la mayoría de edad
> 
> Luego otra cosa también es en noviembre la activación de Taproot. Podría ser un otoño interesante



Estoy de acuerdo. Ver un país entero usando bitcoin para todo, desde comprar el pan a tomarse una cerveza o a pagar impuestos o multas, va a ser la hostia. 

Sería poético que ese mismo día se volviese a alcanzar el ATH de Mayo y de ahí palante un bull run que se caga la perra.


----------



## kynes (19 Ago 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Ver un país entero usando bitcoin para todo, desde comprar el pan a tomarse una cerveza o a pagar impuestos o multas, va a ser la hostia.
> 
> Sería poético que ese mismo día se volviese a alcanzar el ATH de Mayo y de ahí palante un bull run que se caga la perra.



Deben estar trabajando a revienta calderas


El Hanke este debe ser un nocoiner porque no ve bien la adopción de BTC


----------



## nandin83 (20 Ago 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Deben estar trabajando a revienta calderas
> 
> 
> El Hanke este debe ser un nocoiner porque no ve bien la adopción de BTC



Steve Hanke, un gran soplapollas al nivel de Paul Krugman



Que la sigan chupando, que diría Maradona.


----------



## barborico (20 Ago 2021)




----------



## cholesfer (20 Ago 2021)

Novatohimbersor dijo:


> Airdrop en El Salvador
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me suena a la Elonestafa de Doge a $1


----------



## Edu.R (20 Ago 2021)

50k este finde, ¿si o no?


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (20 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> 50k este finde, ¿si o no?



easy


----------



## Red Star (20 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> 50k este finde, ¿si o no?



¡Apoyo la mosión!

¡¡HÁGASE, CÚMPLASE!!


----------



## DEREC (20 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> 50k este finde, ¿si o no?



Hoy


----------



## _______ (20 Ago 2021)

A volar


----------



## _______ (20 Ago 2021)




----------



## Elvensen (20 Ago 2021)

No ha necesitado llegar el finde para los 50k. Hoy viernes se ha cumplido.


----------



## cholesfer (21 Ago 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> No ha necesitado llegar el finde para los 50k. Hoy viernes se ha cumplido.



Mmmmm mm... No.

TaLuec.


----------



## Elvensen (21 Ago 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Mmmmm mm... No.
> 
> TaLuec.



Con Dios!


----------



## Edu.R (22 Ago 2021)

Los clubes de fútbol cambian las apuestas como patrocinadores por las criptomonedas


Trece equipos la Liga han tenido que romper con las casas de juegos este año



www.abc.es





Es verdad que hay mucha publicidad de portales relacionados con Criptomonedas. Curioso.


----------



## Red Star (23 Ago 2021)

Ya podéis relajar los esfínteres. Estamos en *50K* de nuevo.


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (23 Ago 2021)




----------



## Elvensen (23 Ago 2021)

Da para paja.


----------



## Polonia Viva (23 Ago 2021)

Hace tiempo que no aparecen los traders por aquí. Espero que estén bien


----------



## ertitoagus (23 Ago 2021)

ya estamos a un simple x2 de las 6 cifras por bitcoño.


----------



## Porestar (23 Ago 2021)

Estoy por comprar BTCdown como @chindasvintus, ahora que está a 1 centavo.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> 50k este finde, ¿si o no?



Creo que ha sido un no, pero tiene que entrar el VAR a tirar las lineas.


----------



## Josar (23 Ago 2021)

Bitcoin Gratis - Lightning Network Faucet - Wallets


----------



## Ds_84 (23 Ago 2021)

acaba de saltarme la alarma tengo mi portfolio en ATH.

no solo BTC ha recuperado el momentum.sino que el.soporte se consolida.

To the moon betillas!


----------



## _______ (23 Ago 2021)

@Maverick1984


----------



## Red Star (23 Ago 2021)




----------



## vpsn (24 Ago 2021)

a ver cuando llegamos a los 100.000 que esto de trabajar es una mierda


----------



## Porestar (24 Ago 2021)

Irán Levantará Prohibición a Minería de Bitcoin en Septiembre - Decrypt


----------



## Edu.R (24 Ago 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> a ver cuando llegamos a los 100.000 que esto de trabajar es una mierda



Y 2 cifras en BTC.


----------



## el cabrero (24 Ago 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> To the moon betillas!



No sé por qué se asocia la luna a las criptos... Más bien nos vamos a Urano, el planeta que rige btc. 

Esto está a punto de empezar
Por eso ahora más que nunca:

...HODL!!


----------



## kynes (24 Ago 2021)

Parece que está cerca de otra subidilla rápida pero en 51K o antes debe encontrar resistencia fuerte. Mucho volumen, seguramente ventas.

No veo noticias fundamentales de momento que apoyen subida fuerte por encima de esa resistencia, más bien lo contrario. Sigo pensando que viene corrección después del fin de esta ola, aunque apuesto en las dos direcciones por lo que pueda pasar, que nadie sabe.


----------



## dx3 (24 Ago 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Parece que está cerca de otra subidilla rápida pero en 51K o antes debe encontrar resistencia fuerte. Mucho volumen, seguramente ventas.
> 
> No veo noticias fundamentales de momento que apoyen subida fuerte por encima de esa resistencia, más bien lo contrario. Sigo pensando que viene corrección después del fin de esta ola, aunque apuesto en las dos direcciones por lo que pueda pasar, que nadie sabe.



Pleno


----------



## vpsn (25 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Y 2 cifras en BTC.



como?


----------



## Edu.R (25 Ago 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> como?



Que tienes que tener 10 BTC, al menos.


----------



## Mpg80 (25 Ago 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> como?



Con 100K no hace nada hoy en dia. Necesitaras un par de milloncetes para vivir en paz.


----------



## kynes (25 Ago 2021)

Doble suelo?


----------



## vpsn (26 Ago 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Con 100K no hace nada hoy en dia. Necesitaras un par de milloncetes para vivir en paz.



Quien ha dicho que con 100K me conformo. Eso de que necesitas varios millones tampoco es verdad. Tu en toda tu vida laboral no vas a producir ni uno casi.


----------



## mr nobody (26 Ago 2021)

BTC desde el punto de vista de un publicista


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Ago 2021)




----------



## Porestar (26 Ago 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> BTC desde el punto de vista de un publicista



resume, a ver quien se traga al tonto y la puta de palique.


----------



## Red Star (26 Ago 2021)

Más tocamiento de cojones:









El Banco de España controlará que la plusvalía por criptodivisas pague impuestos


Urge a los brókeres especializados a registrarse en las próximas semanas La medida se suma a las iniciativas ya emprendidas por CNMV y Bruselas




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## Mpg80 (26 Ago 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Quien ha dicho que con 100K me conformo. Eso de que necesitas varios millones tampoco es verdad. Tu en toda tu vida laboral no vas a producir ni uno casi.



Eres muy lanzado hablando. Espero seas mas cauto invirtiendo.


----------



## Elvensen (26 Ago 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> BTC desde el punto de vista de un publicista



Los publicistas y todo el sector del marketing son el diablo personificado, no les respeto. Ojala todos mueran entre terribles sufrimientos. Son los responsables de que todo se venda como ellos quieren y no como el cliente demanda.
Les deseo todas las maldiciones gitanas que existan a la vez a todos y cada uno de ellos.


----------



## The Grasshopper (27 Ago 2021)

Elvensen dijo:


> Los publicistas y todo el sector del marketing son el diablo personificado, no les respeto. Ojala todos mueran entre terribles sufrimientos. Son los responsables de que todo se venda como ellos quieren y no como el cliente demanda.
> Les deseo todas las maldiciones gitanas que existan a la vez a todos y cada uno de ellos.



No es el hilo, perdonen las molestias, pero poco sabe usted de marketing leyéndole. El marketing no es publicidad y esta confusión, la suya, es muy habitual en España y así nos luce el pelo.

Aprovecho para agradecer la ausencia de troles y fuders en este hilo, ahora que han asaltado el subforo.


----------



## Elvensen (27 Ago 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> No es el hilo, perdonen las molestias, pero poco sabe usted de marketing leyéndole. El marketing no es publicidad y esta confusión, la suya, es muy habitual en España y así nos luce el pelo.
> 
> Aprovecho para agradecer la ausencia de troles y fuders en este hilo, ahora que han asaltado el subforo.



Si ustec defiende de esa manera el sector, es que forma parte de el, y como tal, debe morir.
Le deseo la muerte.


----------



## uhnitas (27 Ago 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> BTC desde el punto de vista de un publicista



Segundo 30: "La gente invierte en ella incluso cuando no es la moneda con mejores prestaciones" y.... OFF. Sin tiempo para chorradas.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2021)

Este gráfico es tremendo. Representa al Bitcoin contra el oro y el SP 500. ¿Alguien tiene alguna duda hacia donde se dirige el futuro?


----------



## Edu.R (27 Ago 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Este gráfico es tremendo. Representa al Bitcoin contra el oro y el SP 500. ¿Alguien tiene alguna duda hacia donde se dirige el futuro?



Estafapiramidaltulipanessoissucnors.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Estafapiramidaltulipanessoissucnors.



Uf, ya está durando mucho el ponzi, jajaja


----------



## Novatohimbersor (27 Ago 2021)

siendo el dinero que además de ser inconfiscable, infalsificable, de fácil intercambio y divisible, deflacionario... 

hay algunos abriendo hilos diciendo que van a prohibir su conversión a FIAT... Podrán dificultarlo un poquito pero anda que no hay maneras de hacerlo. 
Solo con los ejemplos de Nigeria o Argentina o Líbano ya pueden tener el culo en llamas los nocoiners. 

Ah que son países de mierda? Y en qué se está convirtiendo medio mundo? El que lo pille tarde ya podrá pensar en la forma de escapar al control de las CBDCs y seguir remando pensando que bitcoin no tiene valor en el mundo hacia el que estamos yendo


----------



## kynes (27 Ago 2021)

BTC=Todo el dinero del mundo y más ¿Es posible?


----------



## _______ (27 Ago 2021)

kynes dijo:


> BTC=Todo el dinero del mundo y más ¿Es posible?



414 trillion por mis cojones, los derivados hay que meterlos en alguna lado. 

Nocoiners con el ass on fire


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2021)

Cuba to authorise and regulate the use of cryptos for payments


The decision to regulate cryptocurrencies in Cuba comes as El Salvador makes history when its Bitcoin law comes into effect on September 7.




www.euronews.com





Cuba va a terminar adoptando el BTC, al tiempo.


----------



## CBDC (27 Ago 2021)

kynes dijo:


> BTC=Todo el dinero del mundo y más ¿Es posible?



Eso sí es optimismo  
Si se llega a eso es porque la FED le ha dado a la impresora a tope y esos 100 millones son como 1 millón actual.


----------



## ninfireblade (27 Ago 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Cuba to authorise and regulate the use of cryptos for payments
> 
> 
> The decision to regulate cryptocurrencies in Cuba comes as El Salvador makes history when its Bitcoin law comes into effect on September 7.
> ...




Cuba lo dudo, los cubanos seguramente


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Cuba lo dudo, los cubanos seguramente



La noticia habla del régimen, quieren usar cryptos, aunque controlar todo.


----------



## Red Star (28 Ago 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Cuba lo dudo, los cubanos seguramente



Esto es ya el acabose.


----------



## Novatohimbersor (28 Ago 2021)

la gente de bien que haya hecho los deberes y esté haciendo DCA estará tranquila pero veo a mucha gente inquieta con que si entrar ya o no...

puede que sean tiralíneas o gente que lea a los shitcoiners respectivos haciendo caso a su consejo de entrar ya a una shitcoin random...

Yo les diría que recapaciten y pierdan el miedo de entrar y comprar btc con una cantidad pequeña aunque sea en un exchange centralizado. Dejaros las shitcoins por ahora. Luego viene un desplome y le cogéis miedo a btc. 

Es posible que esta semana que viene el precio vuelva a bajar. Coger fuerza y comenzar a subir hasta la fecha que todos sabemos.

Sí. Habrá correcciones. Pero ahí es donde debéis aprender que el DCA manda.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Ago 2021)

kynes dijo:


> BTC=Todo el dinero del mundo y más ¿Es posible?



Mucho me parece. Es verdad que aunque sigue siendo algo "muy exótico" para el 95% de la población mundial, un precio de 1 millón de dólares supone que 1 satoshi = 1 céntimo. Obviamente nadie sabe cual es el techo ni el suelo, pero creo que hay que ser razonables.

El mundo cambia muy rápido, aunque el BTC siempre será el BTC. Pero nadie te dice que no pueda salir algo mejor a nivel de criptomoneda. De hecho quizás ya lo haya, pero al BTC le pasa como a la Coca-Cola. La marca la tiene y no la va a perder nunca.


----------



## uhnitas (28 Ago 2021)

Yo leí en algún sitio que la riqueza total mundial era de 900 Trillones.

Si bitcoin alcanzase un 5% de esa riqueza, 45 trillones, pondría a cada btc en 2 millones dólares, números de gruesos. 

Ponle al evento anterior una probabilidad del 10%. Si das por buena esta probabilidad, el trato correcto sitúa el precio en 200.000 dólares por btc. 

Ahora está 4 veces más barato que eso, luego es un trato que hay que coger. 

Así se juega al poker.


----------



## MIP (28 Ago 2021)

El día que BTC valga 10 millones de $, eso querrá decir probablemente que el $ y las demás estampitas valdrán menos que el papel en que están impresos.


----------



## faraico (28 Ago 2021)

Joder me habéis cortado el rollo.... Yo esperaba llegase esto a los 2 kilos en un par de años o tres..... Y mandar a tomar por culo a mi jefe...


----------



## Mpg80 (28 Ago 2021)

faraico dijo:


> Joder me habéis cortado el rollo.... Yo esperaba llegase esto a los 2 kilos en un par de años o tres..... Y mandar a tomar por culo a mi jefe...



Compra mas de 1 btc y lo tendrás tarde o temprano


----------



## elKaiser (28 Ago 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Yo leí en algún sitio que la riqueza total mundial era de 900 Trillones.
> 
> Si bitcoin alcanzase un 5% de esa riqueza, 45 trillones, pondría a cada btc en 2 millones dólares, números de gruesos.
> 
> ...



Voy a poner un objetivo realista, que Bitcoin alcance un 10% de la capitalización del mercado del oro.

Entonces cada Bitcoin debiera valer 150.000$ aproximadamente.


----------



## Novatohimbersor (28 Ago 2021)

no es que bitcoin suba

es que el dólar y el euro bajan respecto a btc


----------



## _______ (28 Ago 2021)

Novatohimbersor dijo:


> no es que bitcoin suba
> 
> es que el dólar y el euro bajan respecto a btc



La misma tonteria de siempre. Por que no dices tambien? No es que el bitcoin suba, es, que el oro los inmuebles la gasolina la comida la electricidad los coaches la electronica baja respecto a bitcoin

Si eso es asi entonces eliminemos la palabra subir y hablemos solo con la palabra bajar... No es que suba en el ascensor es que la plants baja baja respecto a mi posicion


----------



## Novatohimbersor (28 Ago 2021)

_______ dijo:


> La misma tonteria de siempre. Por que no dices tambien? No es que el bitcoin suba, es, que el oro los inmuebles la gasolina la comida la electricidad los coaches la electronica baja respecto a bitcoin
> 
> Si eso es asi entonces eliminemos la palabra subir y hablemos solo con la palabra bajar... No es que suba en el ascensor es que la plants baja baja respecto a mi posicion



Bla bla bla tonterías las tuyas


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Ago 2021)

_______ dijo:


> La misma tonteria de siempre. Por que no dices tambien? No es que el bitcoin suba, es, que el oro los inmuebles la gasolina la comida la electricidad los coaches la electronica baja respecto a bitcoin
> 
> Si eso es asi entonces eliminemos la palabra subir y hablemos solo con la palabra bajar... No es que suba en el ascensor es que la plants baja baja respecto a mi posicion



El dólar es mala referencia, lo suyo sería comparar BTC con una cesta de bienes básicos.


----------



## |SNaKe| (29 Ago 2021)

La mejor forma de joder a los gobiernos es ahorrar en BITCOIN descapitalizando su moneda. Que los funcivagos cobren en FIAT que no vale una mierda mermando su poder adquisitivo.

No es lo mismo pagar impuestos con un sistema FIAT donde tus ahorros pueden ser expropiados que en BITCOIN donde no te lo pueden expropiar.

Joder donde más daño les hace, joderlos en su financiación. Hay que intentar crear una economía paralela a pequeña escala para que los parasitos del gobierno no trinquen.


----------



## |SNaKe| (29 Ago 2021)

Me encanta ver lo lerda que es la gente, todos preguntándose porque sube la luz, carburantes, materias primas, alimentación, coches, viviendas, seguros...

Aunque en el tema de la luz una parte sustancial de culpa la tiene el gobierno por el cambio de tarifa, tampoco podrían frenar la cascada monetaria, pero claro los desinformativos de estas cosas no informan...nunca veréis estas gráficas en vuestro desinformativo preferido.


----------



## |SNaKe| (29 Ago 2021)

Y lo que esta por llegar, pobre de aquel que tenga sus ahorros en fiat:


----------



## orbeo (29 Ago 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El dólar es mala referencia, lo suyo sería comparar BTC con una cesta de bienes básicos.



"BTC es el bien básico"


----------



## Polonia Viva (29 Ago 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> La mejor forma de joder a los gobiernos es ahorrar en BITCOIN descapitalizando su moneda. Que los funcivagos cobren en FIAT que no vale una mierda mermando su poder adquisitivo.
> 
> No es lo mismo pagar impuestos con un sistema FIAT donde tus ahorros pueden ser expropiados que en BITCOIN donde no te lo pueden expropiar.
> 
> Joder donde más daño les hace, joderlos en su financiación. Hay que intentar crear una economía paralela a pequeña escala para que los parasitos del gobierno no trinquen.



Realmente la gente de a pie no tiene mucho poder para descapitalizar un estado. Los principales inversores en deuda pública suelen ser empresas que necesitan un sitio seguro para almacenar sus reservas de cash. Dentro de la UE, los estados te garantizan poder devolverte hasta 100.000€ en caso de quiebra de tu banco. Esto es algo que nos puede servir a los foreros, pero para una multinacional que tiene cientos de millones (o más) en reservas no les vale ya que es demasiado arriesgado, deben invertir en deuda pública. Por esta razón se sigue emitiendo y se sigue comprando deuda pública en el presente entorno de alta inflación y tipos negativos, porque la deuda de un estado occidental se considera el tipo de inversión más segura que existe.

Pese a ello, y hecho aumentado por la crisis derivada de la pandemia, los estados, que ya estaban tremendamente endeudados, se han endeudado todavía más. Eso añadido al tremendo envejecimiento de la población, va a poner en jaque a la estabilidad presupuestaria de los países, y muchos inversores (principalmente las multinacionales de las que hablaba antes) van a empezar a no ver tan segura la inversión en deuda soberana, todo esto unido a la más que posible disminución en la volatilidad de Bitcoin con el paso del tiempo, es muy posible que muchas empresas empiecen a valorar mantener su cash en Bitcoin. Michael Saylor ha sabido verlo antes que nadie y ha sido un pionero en esto (No hay que olvidar que el mercado de deuda es el más grande que existe, mucho más que el de valores). Este proceso es algo que va a ir ocurriendo muy despacio, por eso invertir en Bitcoin con un horizonte temporal de menos de 5 años no tiene ningún sentido. Idealmente al menos una década.


----------



## kynes (30 Ago 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> ... Este proceso* es algo que va a ir ocurriendo muy despacio*, por eso invertir en Bitcoin con un horizonte temporal de menos de 5 años no tiene ningún sentido. Idealmente al menos una década.



¿Te refieres a la tokenización de la deuda pública? ¿Global? ¿Todo? *¿Por qué despacio?* 

Si se hace despacio el caos podría ser total. Si hay transición a nuevo sistema tiene que ser ordenada y muy muy rápida de cara a la plebe. La cantidad de agentes implicados no permite hacer las cosas a la ligera, y se llevaría planeando e implementando desde hace años, décadas. La única otra alternativa que veo es el caos más total y absoluto, y eso pienso que no interesa a nadie. Quemar para renacer pero con un plan es lo que está pasando.

Igual no soy muy optimista, pero tengo la impresión de que a nivel individual el tiempo se acaba y que hayamos o no hecho los deberes, el tablero y las reglas del juego nos las pueden cambiar en cualquier momento ("No tendrás nada y serás féliz como una perdiz"). Por supuesto, mejor tener los deberes bien hechos y no confiar en un sistema que puede estar viviendo sus últimos días.


----------



## el cabrero (30 Ago 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Me encanta ver lo lerda que es la gente, todos preguntándose porque sube la luz, carburantes, materias primas, alimentación, coches, viviendas, seguros...
> 
> Aunque en el tema de la luz una parte sustancial de culpa la tiene el gobierno por el cambio de tarifa, tampoco podrían frenar la cascada monetaria, pero claro los desinformativos de estas cosas no informan...nunca veréis estas gráficas en vuestro desinformativo preferido.




"¿Hay algo más estúpido que la máquina? Y ¿no estamos bajo el reinado de la máquina ciega y sorda? Y ¿no adoramos la máquina que nos mastica bestialmente?

¿Hay algo más estúpido que el Estado anónimo? Y ¿no estamos bajo el reinado de la Bestia ciega y sorda? Y ¿no adoramos a la Bestia que nos tritura ciegamente?

Los magos oficiales de Faraón son más fuertes que nunca en el mundo. Sólo han cambiado de apariencias y de astucias, de nombres y de métodos, pero sus prodigios siguen asombrando al mundo y lo mantienen en la esclavitud de la muerte."



orbeo dijo:


> "BTC es el bien básico"



"Los poderosos, los sabios, los ricos y los inteligentes del mundo han despreciado y rechazado el don del cielo. ¿Acaso no seréis más sagaces y no estaréis más agradecidos al Señor que os ofrece gratuitamente la vida imperecedera? ¡Oh, la faz de los poderosos cuando descubran que están sin fuerza! ¡Oh, el rostro de los sabios cuando descubran que son imbéciles! ¡Oh, la cara de los ricos cuando descubran que son miserables! ¡Oh, la cabeza de los inteligentes cuando descubran que son estúpidos!"


----------



## Polonia Viva (30 Ago 2021)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a la tokenización de la deuda pública? ¿Global? ¿Todo? *¿Por qué despacio?*
> 
> Si se hace despacio el caos podría ser total. Si hay transición a nuevo sistema tiene que ser ordenada y muy muy rápida de cara a la plebe. La cantidad de agentes implicados no permite hacer las cosas a la ligera, y se llevaría planeando e implementando desde hace años, décadas. La única otra alternativa que veo es el caos más total y absoluto, y eso pienso que no interesa a nadie. Quemar para renacer pero con un plan es lo que está pasando.
> 
> Igual no soy muy optimista, pero tengo la impresión de que a nivel individual el tiempo se acaba y que hayamos o no hecho los deberes, el tablero y las reglas del juego nos las pueden cambiar en cualquier momento ("No tendrás nada y serás féliz como una perdiz"). Por supuesto, mejor tener los deberes bien hechos y no confiar en un sistema que puede estar viviendo sus últimos días.



Va a ser despacio porque para que las empresas grandes guarden sus reservas en forma de Bitcoin, éste debe perder volatilidad. Una empresa no puede arriesgarse a tener su cash en Bitcoin y que cuando lo necesiten que puede ser en cualquier momento, éste tenga un valor 30%, 40%, 50% inferior a cuando lo compraron. Por el momento para la mayoría de las empresas es preferible mantener las reservas en USD o EUR, perdiendo un 2-3% de valor cada año de media entre rentabilidad nominal de los bonos soberanos + inflación que exponerse a la volatilidad de Bitcoin.

Personalmente creo que la adopción institucional comenzará con las empresas pasando una pequeña parte del cash que crean que no van a necesitar a corto plazo a Bitcoin, manteniendo el resto en fiat, algo similar a lo que ha hecho Tesla.


----------



## kynes (30 Ago 2021)

@Polonia Viva Hay que tener en cuenta que no son los intereses institucionales, ni nacionales los que dirigen este cambio. El nuevo sistema monetario mundial es supranacional y lo define la "ONU". Para reducir volatilidad hace falta regulación y estandarización y eso no cuadra mucho con el espíritu libre de BTC.

Dicen que Bitcoin podría sustituir al oro y no veo porqué no. Se convertiría en una reserva de valor de algo cada vez más escaso y caro, la energía? POW? Yo que se, quien sabe? Pero eso sólo será si realmente está en la agenda 2030 y no lo están usando como mera distracción o cabeza de turco. Sabiendo que viene una cyberplandemia, actualmente me decanto más por la segunda opción ya que por suerte y por desgracia Bitcoin de lo que casi todo el mundo ha oido hablar. Bitcoin sustituirá al oro, indica un estratega de Bloomberg en el 50º aniversario de Bretton Woods Ante el nuevo Bretton Woods que sugiere el FMI, Bitcoin sería una alternativa

Lo que sea que hayan planeado para Bitcoin y Blockchain lo vamos a empezar a ver pronto. El bull run que viene o su corrección posterior pueden ser momentos críticos.


----------



## barborico (31 Ago 2021)




----------



## Llorón (31 Ago 2021)

barborico dijo:


>



Me han entrado escalofríos al escuchar “La wallet del gobierno”


----------



## ninfireblade (31 Ago 2021)

Llorón dijo:


> Me han entrado escalofríos al escuchar “La wallet del gobierno”



Estamos hablando de una red monetaria abierta, Lightning Network. Al ser una red abierta no hace falta permiso para usarla, cualquiera puede implementar el protocolo y unirse. El gobierno, como cualquier otro individuo puede implementar su propio cliente y el usuario es libre de elegir qué software quiere usar. Los diferentes softwares competirán entre sí en un libre mercado y este decidirá cual elegir.

Es como el protocolo http y los diferentes navegadores. Cualquiera puede conectarse a la web implementando el protocolo HTTP, no hay que pedir permiso a nadie. Desde Mosaic, pasando por Mozilla, Internet Explorer, Firefox, Chrome, Safari y cientos de navegadores más, han competido entre ellos por ofrecer características a sus usuarios que los hicieran destacar sobre los demás. Y el usuario elige el que mas le guste.


----------



## Porestar (1 Sep 2021)

Abren hoy hilo "Solana to the moon", baja a niveles de hace 2 días y lo borran  Estos shitcoiners...

Pregunté sobre el "proof of history" que incorpora, porque soy un tarugo y no lo entiendo, pero nadie respondió.


----------



## farang (2 Sep 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Y lo que esta por llegar, pobre de aquel que tenga sus ahorros en fiat:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 757740



Bien dicho!


----------



## MIP (2 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Abren hoy hilo "Solana to the moon", baja a niveles de hace 2 días y lo borran  Estos shitcoiners...
> 
> Pregunté sobre el "proof of history" que incorpora, porque soy un tarugo y no lo entiendo, pero nadie respondió.



Lo tienes fácil, lo explica en el paper, en 5 segundos de googlear lo tienes. 

Yo lo veo ingenioso pero es un algoritmo de consenso que tiende a la centralización, como todos los que prometen bloques cada x segundos. 

Posiblemente esas redes las puedan cerrar los gobiernos en 5 minutos o incluso pulsando un botón. Cosa que con Bitcoin no pueden.


----------



## _______ (2 Sep 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Lo tienes fácil, lo explica en el paper, en 5 segundos de googlear lo tienes.
> 
> Yo lo veo ingenioso pero es un algoritmo de consenso que tiende a la centralización, como todos los que prometen bloques cada x segundos.
> 
> Posiblemente esas redes las puedan cerrar los gobiernos en 5 minutos o incluso pulsando un botón. Cosa que con Bitcoin no pueden.



Ethereum y cardano tambien?


----------



## ertitoagus (2 Sep 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Ethereum y cardano tambien?



¿Con casi todo corriendo sobre servidores de amazon? en minutos tras la orden van esas dos a tomar por culo si lo desean.


----------



## _______ (2 Sep 2021)

ertitoagus dijo:


> ¿Con casi todo corriendo sobre servidores de amazon? en minutos tras la orden van esas dos a tomar por culo si lo desean.



Como que en servidores de Amazon?


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (2 Sep 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Como que en servidores de Amazon?



el colega @ertitoagus defiende que la mayoria de nodos de las redes de Ethereum o de Cardano corren en un servidor de AWS (propiedad de Amazon). Y si Amazon quiere, puede tumbar esas redes cortando el acceso a sus servidores. 

Algo de razòn tiene, pero no tanta como su mensaje deja entrever.


----------



## _______ (2 Sep 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> el colega @ertitoagus defiende que la mayoria de nodos de las redes de Ethereum o de Cardano corren en un servidor de AWS (propiedad de Amazon). Y si Amazon quiere, puede tumbar esas redes cortando el acceso a sus servidores.
> 
> Algo de razòn tiene, pero no tanta como su mensaje deja entrever.



Y cuales de las top 50 no corren en servidores centraoizados?


----------



## kynes (2 Sep 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> el colega @ertitoagus defiende que la mayoria de nodos de las redes de Ethereum o de Cardano corren en un servidor de AWS (propiedad de Amazon). Y si Amazon quiere, puede tumbar esas redes cortando el acceso a sus servidores.
> 
> Algo de razòn tiene, pero no tanta como su mensaje deja entrever.



¿Y por qué razón iba a querer Amazon tumbar su servicio de Cadena de Bloques?


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (2 Sep 2021)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Y por qué razón iba a querer Amazon tumbar su servicio de Cadena de Bloques?



No lo sé, eso preguntaselo a @ertitoagus.



_______ dijo:


> Y cuales de las top 50 no corren en servidores centraoizados?



Esa es la clave. Es que incluso para Bitcoin, los guarros de Amazon te ofrecen un servicio de minado y de full-node "out-of-the-box" a cambio de un módico precio:









AWS Marketplace: Bitcoin Fullnode







aws.amazon.com





Los servicios en la nube centralizados son un problema para todos los proyectos de blockchain, sin excepción.


----------



## kynes (2 Sep 2021)

Era una pregunta retórica. Veo infinitamente más probable, un improbable ataque hacker o un apagón 'accidental' de AWS antes que una suspensión de servicio unidireccional por parte de Amazon.

Ahora mismo una amenaza real para Ethereum es el Caso SEC vs Ripple. La juez ha reclamado el tener acceso antes de medidados de este mes a documentación que la SEC era muy reacia a mostrar y que puede comprometer a ETH. A saber que quieren mover con esto...


----------



## el cabrero (2 Sep 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Y cuales de las top 50 no corren en servidores centraoizados?





ertitoagus dijo:


> ¿Con casi todo corriendo sobre servidores de amazon? en minutos tras la orden van esas dos a tomar por culo si lo desean.



Y estamos hablando de errores de diseño de ETH, la segunda criptodivisa del coinmarketcap ni mas ni menos. Es un ejercicio interesante cogerse el TOP10 de la lista y mirar a grandes rasgos cual es la función de cada una de ellas y a que problema da solución. Así de simple.

La primera es btc: todo está claro y cristalino desde el minuto uno. Pero a partir de ahí...... stablecoins centralizadas, monedas meme, una de los bancos, otra shitcoin de un exchange centralizado, etc, etc.... ya las nuevas ni las miro porque a los que llevamos un tiempo aquí nos aburre siempre lo mismo y no vas a estar investigando ya cada mierda como iota por ejemplo que llegó al 3 creo recordar y ahora andará por el 50.. y sigue sin whitpaper y hablando de descentralización futura y la gente sigue ahí y no lo capta.

Estamos hablando del top10 mundial de criptoactivos...imaginaros que hablamos del top10 de activos o el top10 de compañías y aparece por ahí entre google, amazon y apple una empresa meme llamada dogecoin.. el coinmarketcap es todo jodido humo!!! salvo BTC, que es puto dinero digital (así para entendernos) el resto qué coño es? a qué da solución? Eth mismamente no se sabe el supply y es como un futurible de una sociedad con smartcontracts y como para expertos y tal y cual, si si ...son futuribles y humo existiendo btc.

Btc con la lighting network pulveriza a todas las shitcoins (y todos los exchanges). Y es porque Bitcoin YA está aquí SOLUCIONANDO un PROBLEMÓN que tenemos como humanidad; el que compra lo demás que cojones está haciendo? como diría uno que sabía un huevo pero cada vez pasa menos por aquí: "son novatos avariciosos..."


----------



## _______ (2 Sep 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Y estamos hablando de errores de diseño de ETH, la segunda criptodivisa del coinmarketcap ni mas ni menos. Es un ejercicio interesante cogerse el TOP10 de la lista y mirar a grandes rasgos cual es la función de cada una de ellas y a que problema da solución. Así de simple.
> 
> La primera es btc: todo está claro y cristalino desde el minuto uno. Pero a partir de ahí...... stablecoins centralizadas, monedas meme, una de los bancos, otra shitcoin de un exchange centralizado, etc, etc.... ya las nuevas ni las miro porque a los que llevamos un tiempo aquí nos aburre siempre lo mismo y no vas a estar investigando ya cada mierda como iota por ejemplo que llegó al 3 creo recordar y ahora andará por el 50.. y sigue sin whitpaper y hablando de descentralización futura y la gente sigue ahí y no lo capta.
> 
> ...



btc falla en fungibilidad por defecto, monero lo soluciona


----------



## el cabrero (2 Sep 2021)

_______ dijo:


> btc falla en fungibilidad por defecto, monero lo soluciona



La fungibilidad y la anonimicidad la soluciona Taproot 

y "No tendrás dioses ajenos delante de mí. " Ex20:3


----------



## _______ (2 Sep 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> La fungibilidad y la anonimicidad la soluciona Taproot
> 
> y "No tendrás dioses ajenos delante de mí. " Ex20:3



no no lo soluciona porque no es a nivel de protocolo


----------



## MIP (2 Sep 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> La fungibilidad y la anonimicidad la soluciona Taproot
> 
> y "No tendrás dioses ajenos delante de mí. " Ex20:3



Taproot lo único que hace es que un gasto desde una dirección multifirma sea indistinguible de uno hecho desde una dirección “normal”, ya que no revela datos relevantes de la condición de desbloqueo, cosa que si hace el actual multisig.

Esto es particularmente interesante para protocolos que usan este tipo de scripts complejos como LN o CoinSwap, ya que sus movimientos se harán “invisibles” a los analizadores de patrones de cadena. 

Pero no proporciona anonimato en si, ya que las transacciones siguen siendo públicas y a la vista.


----------



## MIP (2 Sep 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Ethereum y cardano tambien?



Cardano también y ETH en cuanto se pase al PoS estará igual.


----------



## ninfireblade (3 Sep 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Taproot lo único que hace es que un gasto desde una dirección multifirma sea indistinguible de uno hecho desde una dirección “normal”, ya que no revela datos relevantes de la condición de desbloqueo, cosa que si hace el actual multisig.
> 
> Esto es particularmente interesante para protocolos que usan este tipo de scripts complejos como LN o CoinSwap, ya que sus movimientos se harán “invisibles” a los analizadores de patrones de cadena.
> 
> Pero no proporciona anonimato en si, ya que las transacciones siguen siendo públicas y a la vista.




Precisamente Taproot te permite hacer scripts de gasto complejos, como los multifirma, al coste de una transaccion normal (ya que no tienes que guardar todo el script en la transaccion)

Es más Taproot incentiva el uso de Coinjoin ya que hacer una transaccion coinjoin seria aun mas barato que hacer una transaccion normal, ya que, como con las transacciones multifirma, no hace falta guardar el script entero en la transaccion y el coste total de la transaccion se divide entre todos los participantes del coinjoin.

Entonces, si te sale mas barato hacer una transaccion coinjoin que una normal y encima te aporta mas privacidad, que crees que va a pasar en cuanto taproot entre en funcionamiento ?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Sep 2021)

Sí joder ya no me acordaba de Taproot, se pasó el hype pero se activará de forma definitiva a mediados de noviembre.


----------



## MIP (3 Sep 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Precisamente Taproot te permite hacer scripts de gasto complejos, como los multifirma, al coste de una transaccion normal (ya que no tienes que guardar todo el script en la transaccion)
> 
> Es más Taproot incentiva el uso de Coinjoin ya que hacer una transaccion coinjoin seria aun mas barato que hacer una transaccion normal, ya que, como con las transacciones multifirma, no hace falta guardar el script entero en la transaccion y el coste total de la transaccion se divide entre todos los participantes del coinjoin.
> 
> Entonces, si te sale mas barato hacer una transaccion coinjoin que una normal y encima te aporta mas privacidad, que crees que va a pasar en cuanto taproot entre en funcionamiento ?



Sale más barata proporcionalmente no en términos absolutos. Por eso el que tenga que hacer una transacción sencilla, que van a seguir siendo la mayoría, no la va a complicar más solo por darse el gusto.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (3 Sep 2021)

Twitter Product Lead Confirms Bitcoin Lightning Beta Test


Twitter product lead Kayvon Beykpour today appeared to confirm rumors circulating this week that the company would soon launch a Bitcoin Lightning tipping service.




bitcoinmagazine.com


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (3 Sep 2021)

Gente, que validador recomendais para hacer Staking BNB en TrustWallet?


----------



## Nailuj2000 (3 Sep 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Gente, que validador recomendais para hacer Staking BNB en TrustWallet?



Eso tendrías que preguntarlo en un hilo de shitcoins.


----------



## Polonia Viva (5 Sep 2021)




----------



## |SNaKe| (5 Sep 2021)

La ignorancia se cura, la vagancia es permanente.

La carrera de la rata, sumidos en ella nunca alcanzáis la meta, vuestra vagancia agranda vuestra ignorancia, consumís contenido de mierda programado por las grandes elites, incapaces de leer a Hayek, incapaces de discernir ficción de realidad, vuestra tercera dosis os espera, nocoiners convencidos de ello, shitcoiners de nacimiento.

Como sociedad sois una basura, vuestra triste vida se ciñe a “despertar”, desayunar e ir a trabajar, esclavos del siglo XXI, incapaces de preguntarse el porque, incapaces de mirar al cielo y buscar el sentido, el significado de vuestra existencia. Si alguno despierta a medias, es engañado con cantos de sirena y llenándose los bolsillos con mierda.

Vuestra vagancia os impide entender BITCOIN, os impide ser conscientes del robo al que sois sometidos día a día, es vuestra decisión, sois dueños de vuestro cuerpo, queréis vivir engañador, así sea. Pero vergüenza os debería dar a aquellos que sois padres, aquellos que habéis dado a luz y formado a pequeños esclavos para el sistema, vergüenza de no educarlos con pensamiento critico, vergüenza de no darles esperanza, meros robots productivos.

Pensar cual es el sentido de la vida, el sentido de la existencia, tenéis la obligación moral de usar el don que se os ha dado, la inteligencia. Pero no lo haréis porque estáis dormidos y dominados por vuestra vagancia. Os levantáis por la mañana, pero nunca despertáis, solo seguís el guion que vuestros amos os inculcan. La vagancia el gran mal del siglo XXI, toda la información disponible a golde de click y la ignoráis, hombres incompletos y mujeres indignas, la decadencia de nuestra civilización.

Se ha suprimido la culta del esfuerzo, hazte trader con un cursillo y trabaja dos horas al día, hazte cantante con autotune y mejora tus problemas de sobrepeso, defiende el feminazismo y hazte puta con onlyfans, hazte comunicador con youtube sujetando un monster con la mano derecha y un donuts con la izquierda, donde han quedado aquellos Schabacker, Sinatra, Curie, o Hemingway.

Os deseo surte vagos, a vosotros y a vuestros hijos, día a día agrandáis el agujero de vuestra tumba. No se trata de fracasar, se trata de intentarlo, intentar no vivir de rodillas, levantarte si te caes, y golpear si te golpean, la dignidad se tiene que defender a toda costa, sin dignidad no sois mas que seres inertes sin ningún propósito ni función más que beneficiar a vuestro amo.

BITCOIN me dio una razón por la que luchar, una razón por la que despertarme todas las mañanas, una forma de guardar el esfuerzo de mi trabajo sin que pueda ser expropiada o falsificada, una forma de joder a los parásitos. Puede que fracase, pero lo habré intentado, moriré sabiendo que no me quede de rodillas aceptando con resignación el destino que los amos me han fabricado.


Como dijo William Wallace, LIBERTAD!!!


----------



## Novatohimbersor (5 Sep 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Se ha suprimido la culta del esfuerzo, hazte trader con un cursillo y trabaja dos horas al día, hazte cantante con autotune y mejora tus problemas de sobrepeso, defiende el feminazismo y hazte puta con onlyfans, hazte comunicador con youtube sujetando un monster con la mano derecha y un donuts con la izquierda, donde han quedado aquellos Schabacker, Sinatra, Curie, o Hemingway.



Compra shitcoins y pega el pelotazo...

Una lástima que todavía no lleguen a entender Bitcoin. Aunque algunos lo entienden bastante bien pero pecan de avariciosos...


----------



## Edu.R (5 Sep 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> La ignorancia se cura, la vagancia es permanente.
> 
> La carrera de la rata, sumidos en ella nunca alcanzáis la meta, vuestra vagancia agranda vuestra ignorancia, consumís contenido de mierda programado por las grandes elites, incapaces de leer a Hayek, incapaces de discernir ficción de realidad, vuestra tercera dosis os espera, nocoiners convencidos de ello, shitcoiners de nacimiento.
> 
> ...



Nos vamos a morir todos igual y los BTC se van a quedar en el planeta Tierra, pero me ha gustado mucho tu post.

Aunque alomejor si se memoriza la clave son accesibles en el más allá.


----------



## Porestar (5 Sep 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> La ignorancia se cura, la vagancia es permanente.
> 
> La carrera de la rata, sumidos en ella nunca alcanzáis la meta, vuestra vagancia agranda vuestra ignorancia, consumís contenido de mierda programado por las grandes elites, incapaces de leer a Hayek, incapaces de discernir ficción de realidad, vuestra tercera dosis os espera, nocoiners convencidos de ello, shitcoiners de nacimiento.
> 
> ...



No te calientes la cabeza. ¿No has visto los videos del tío con el lingote de plata y las chocolatinas?


----------



## kynes (5 Sep 2021)

Ni idea de dónde de saca el patrón , pero si es cierto BTC podría de una vez romper los 51k y tirar para arriba

Por cierto, nadie habla de QNT en este foro?


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (5 Sep 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Ni idea de dónde de saca el patrón , pero si es cierto BTC podría de una vez romper los 51k y tirar para arriba
> 
> Por cierto, nadie habla de QNT en este foro?



Joe macho, menuda correlacion de mierda, no se cree esto ni el que aso la manteca.
Esto me recuerda a la correlacion de la desaparicion de piratas con el calentamiento global.









True Fact: The Lack of Pirates Is Causing Global Warming


It's true. This extremely scientific graph proves it: Photo via http://bama.ua.edu/ You can see that as the number of pirates in the world has decreased over the past 130 years, global warming has gotten steadily worse. In fact, this makes it entirely clear that if you truly want to stop global...




www.forbes.com


----------



## kynes (5 Sep 2021)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Joe macho, menuda correlacion de mierda, no se cree esto ni el que aso la manteca.
> Esto me recuerda a la correlacion de la desaparicion de piratas con el calentamiento global.
> 
> 
> ...



La correlación era una mierda , pero lo ha clavado, 51.800 BTC/USD . Veremos si se mantiene por encima de 51k.


----------



## Nostalgia (6 Sep 2021)

moon?


----------



## Edu.R (6 Sep 2021)

El BTC se tira unos días en valores estables, y ya "es una resistencia".

En fin. Que ansia.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Sep 2021)

Lo que demuestra todo esto es que el bull-run todavía no ha terminado, se palpa en el ambiente que a finales de año habrá el clásico tudemún


----------



## Polonia Viva (6 Sep 2021)

A mí lo que me llama más la atención es que ha subido de $29.000 a $51.000 despacito, sin hacer ruido y con poquísimo volumen, velas diarias de 3-4% como mucho, será quizás porque el mercado está limpio de manos blandas. Además, ningún medio se ha hecho eco de la subida. La última noticia que tienen todos es el "desplome de mayo".


----------



## Porestar (6 Sep 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> A mí lo que me llama más la atención es que ha subido de $29.000 a $51.000 despacito, sin hacer ruido y con poquísimo volumen, velas diarias de 3-4% como mucho, será quizás porque el mercado está limpio de manos blandas. Además, ningún medio se ha hecho eco de la subida. La última noticia que tienen todos es el "desplome de mayo".



Ojalá siguiera así, veremos esta noche con el tinglado que se está montando en las redes por lo de El Salvador si no se jode otra vez.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2021)

Es oficial, la nación del El Salvador es la primera en comprar bitcoin.


----------



## Polonia Viva (6 Sep 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Es oficial, la nación del El Salvador es la primera en comprar bitcoin.



¿Solo 200 BTC? La población son 6,5 millones de habitantes. Teniendo en cuenta que regalan $30 por persona, lo van a pedir 5 millones de personas como poco. Eso son $150 millones, algo menos de 3000 BTC al precio actual. Mucho le queda por comprar.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> ¿Solo 200 BTC? La población son 6,5 millones de habitantes. Teniendo en cuenta que regalan $30 por persona, lo van a pedir 5 millones de personas como poco. Eso son $150 millones, algo menos de 3000 BTC al precio actual. Mucho le queda por comprar.



Es la primera compra, vendrán más.


----------



## ivest2 (7 Sep 2021)

Hay que reconocer que se trata de un hito. El tiempo dirá el recorrido y el empuje que provoque, pero que un Estado adopte el BTC …. Es poco menos que importante


----------



## el cabrero (7 Sep 2021)

ivest2 dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que se trata de un hito. El tiempo dirá el recorrido y el empuje que provoque, pero que un Estado adopte el BTC …. Es poco menos que importante



Un tipo cuyo nombre significa "Dios está aquí" y es Presidente de "El Salvador" introduce BTC en la oficialidad.

Desde luego que es significativo, y van a ocurrir cosas seguro. Empieza ya lo que hemos estado esperando tanto tiempo

Feliz viaje a todos


----------



## nandin83 (7 Sep 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Un tipo cuyo nombre significa "Dios está aquí" y es Presidente de "El Salvador" introduce BTC en la oficialidad.
> 
> Desde luego que es significativo, y van a ocurrir cosas seguro. Empieza ya lo que hemos estado esperando tanto tiempo
> 
> Feliz viaje a todos



Y por lo visto la familia paterna es de la zona de Belén y Jerusalen.

Toma coincidencia.


----------



## Porestar (7 Sep 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> ¿Solo 200 BTC? La población son 6,5 millones de habitantes. Teniendo en cuenta que regalan $30 por persona, lo van a pedir 5 millones de personas como poco. Eso son $150 millones, algo menos de 3000 BTC al precio actual. Mucho le queda por comprar.



¿Se sabe cómo es el proceso de reparto? ¿Lo sortean?


----------



## Novatohimbersor (7 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Se sabe cómo es el proceso de reparto? ¿Lo sortean?



En teoría sólo deben descargarse la Chivo wallet. A cambio de sus datos recibirán sus satoshis


----------



## Porestar (7 Sep 2021)

Novatohimbersor dijo:


> En teoría sólo deben descargarse la Chivo wallet. A cambio de sus datos recibirán sus satoshis



Pues se va a colapsar.


----------



## kynes (7 Sep 2021)

Planean enorme bomba de precios de bitcoin para celebrar su llegada a El Salvador


Los usuarios de Reddit y Twitter piden que el 7 de septiembre sea el “Día mundial de Bitcoin”




www.independentespanol.com







¿Cómo se puede tomar estas acciones la SEC? 

¿Qué pensáis que puede ocurrir HOY? 

BTC/USDT a 52,290 ahora mismo.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Sep 2021)

Pues 30$ en El Salvador es dinero.

Alomejor el presidente es BlueArrow y con sus 1300 BTC ya tiene medio camino andado .


----------



## Red Star (7 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues 30$ en El Salvador es dinero.
> 
> Alomejor el presidente es BlueArrow y con sus 1300 BTC ya tiene medio camino andado .



¿1300? ¿No dijo BlueArrow que tenía 10.000 o algo así?


----------



## sirpask (7 Sep 2021)

Hoy estamos de fiesta chavales.

Dia historico. Primer pais en adoptar Bitcoin como moneda oficial.

Felicidades a todos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Sep 2021)

El de los 1.300 BTC era "bitcoñero", BlueArrow debe tener 4.000 y pico.

En fin eso no importa, lo importante es que ya no hay quien pare el fenómeno BTC, está cogiendo ya una inercia que va a arrasar con todo.


----------



## Registrador (7 Sep 2021)

Expertos, que impide ahora que abras una cuenta en un banco del Salvador, te den una tarjeta mastercard/visa, deposites Bitcoin y puedas usar esa tarjeta en cualquier parte del mundo (sin pagar impuestos) ?


----------



## cholesfer (7 Sep 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Expertos, que impide ahora que abras una cuenta en un banco del Salvador, te den una tarjeta mastercard/visa, deposites Bitcoin y puedas usar esa tarjeta en cualquier parte del mundo (sin pagar impuestos) ?



Es que eso lo puedes hacer ya con la Binance card y otras tarjetas que hay por ahí.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Sep 2021)

Yo he aprovechado la clásica corrección de todos los inicios de semana para volver a entrar.


----------



## kynes (7 Sep 2021)

En el WSJ podéis ver los Cajeros Chivos What El Salvador's Bitcoin Experiment Looks Like


----------



## Lord Vader (7 Sep 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Expertos, que impide ahora que abras una cuenta en un banco del Salvador, te den una tarjeta mastercard/visa, deposites Bitcoin y puedas usar esa tarjeta en cualquier parte del mundo (sin pagar impuestos) ?



Que nadie piense mal. 
No se trata de ser insolidario. Se trata de pagar los impuestos que El Salvador estipule para ese tipo de operaciones.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Sep 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El de los 1.300 BTC era "bitcoñero", BlueArrow debe tener 4.000 y pico.
> 
> En fin eso no importa, lo importante es que ya no hay quien pare el fenómeno BTC, está cogiendo ya una inercia que va a arrasar con todo.



Perdonadme todos.


----------



## Registrador (7 Sep 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Que nadie piense mal.
> No se trata de ser insolidario. Se trata de pagar los impuestos que El Salvador estipule para ese tipo de operaciones.



Si no eres residente en el Salvador pocos impuestos vas a pagar allí...


----------



## Registrador (7 Sep 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Es que eso lo puedes hacer ya con la Binance card y otras tarjetas que hay por ahí.



De los bancos me fio poco pero de los exchanges no me fio nada.


----------



## digipl (7 Sep 2021)

Algunos se quieren unir a la fiesta......


----------



## sociedadponzi (7 Sep 2021)

parece que los perros del sistema dan la bienvenida a el salvador

hostiazo del BTC Del 9% de momento

llego a -18%

a las 5, hora de salir del trabajo en europa?


----------



## Porestar (7 Sep 2021)

13% su puta madre


----------



## zepolac (7 Sep 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> parece que los perros del sistema dan la bienvenida a el salvador
> 
> hostiazo del BTC Del 9% de momento



Es normal. Lo que no puede ser es que en los medios se recoja una noticia tal que así: " El salvador adopta desde hoy el BTC como moneda de curso legal" y le sigue el comentario, y la cotización del Bitcoin sube un 10%.
Lo normal, es que todo lo que rodee a la notica sea negativo ( la poblacion de El Salvador no quiere la moneda, manifestaciones en directo, desplome de BTC, el presidente de El Salvador es un dictador, el presidente de El Salvador es amigo del presidente de Venezuela, etc)


----------



## Polonia Viva (7 Sep 2021)

No viene mal para la compra de $30 en 45 minutos


----------



## Porestar (7 Sep 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> No viene mal para la compra de $30 en 45 minutos



Pero eso no fue ayer?


----------



## Polonia Viva (7 Sep 2021)




----------



## Porestar (7 Sep 2021)

PVTO AMO


----------



## ivest2 (7 Sep 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


>



Increíble


----------



## ktini (7 Sep 2021)

Desde luego es un tipo valiente el Presidente Bukele. Mis dieces.


----------



## Blackmoon (7 Sep 2021)

Bueno, cada cierto tiempo hay que ponerlo:


----------



## Novatohimbersor (7 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> PVTO AMO



este hombre pasará a la historia.

ya me veo a los nocoiners y a los amantes de la impresora haciéndole la vida imposible.

ojalá pronto se les acabe el chollo y acaben comprando nuestros satoshis a 100,000 trólares x btc


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (7 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> PVTO AMO



Venía a poner esto, épico el joputa


----------



## kynes (7 Sep 2021)

3,2,1...


----------



## HOOOR (7 Sep 2021)

Jojojo y la primera réplica en tuiter del capullo del shiff, jejejeje no se puede ser mas patetico...


----------



## Red Star (7 Sep 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> parece que los perros del sistema dan la bienvenida a el salvador
> 
> hostiazo del BTC Del 9% de momento
> 
> ...



Mejor pa los salvadoreños, así pueden comprar bitcoñitos baratitos ahora que está empezando la cosa.


----------



## Red Star (7 Sep 2021)

La verdad es que Bukele es un PVTO MAESTRO del márketing, los videos explicativos de Chivo Wallet son geniales. Directos al grano, explicaciones útiles y muy alegres.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (7 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> PVTO AMO



Menuda sacada de rabo, no se puede ser mas jefe.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Sep 2021)

Esto es muy grande.


----------



## Novatohimbersor (7 Sep 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Esto es muy grande.



pero si a mí en este foro me han dicho que no se puede comprar nada con bitcoin!

así empieza. 

Gradually, then suddenly


----------



## orbeo (7 Sep 2021)

Lloro de emoción


----------



## sociedadponzi (7 Sep 2021)




----------



## HOOOR (7 Sep 2021)

Hoy si algun nocoiner entra al foro, será desesperante para ellos, ver la parsimonia con la que los bitcoiners, encajan el bajón del 18% en solo una hora. Se deben arrancar los ojos, al ver que en vez de comentar eso, la atención está el el Salvador.


----------



## ivest2 (7 Sep 2021)

HOOOR dijo:


> Hoy si algun nocoiner entra al foro, debe ser desesperante ver la parsimonia con la que los bitcoiners, encajan el bajón del 18% en solo una hora. Se deben arrancar los ojos, al ver que en vez de comentar eso, la atención está el el Salvador.



Exacto, pero es que es bastante evidente para qué ha bajado ese 18% (que ahora mismo es ya un 8%)


----------



## Bimbo (7 Sep 2021)

Viva honduras!!!


----------



## ivest2 (7 Sep 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Viva honduras!!!


----------



## Edu.R (7 Sep 2021)

Bukele >>>> Musk


----------



## Bimbo (7 Sep 2021)

HOOOR dijo:


> Jojojo y la primera réplica en tuiter del capullo del shiff, jejejeje no se puede ser mas patetico...



Que peste a polla de viejo follametales


----------



## Red Star (7 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Bukele >>>> Musk



Querrás decir Bukele ###||======> Musk


----------



## ruber et impius (8 Sep 2021)

ivest2 dijo:


> Exacto, pero es que es bastante evidente para qué ha bajado ese 18% (que ahora mismo es ya un 8%)



Ha sido la tormenta perfecta. 
Hoy se superaban los 51K y rebotaba en (supuesto) soporte. Muchos inversores se han puesto largos con apalancamiento, demasiado largos (overleveraged). 
Los han barrido. 



Es un barrido de posiciones derivadas de libro. Alguien tiene un especial control de estos temas y su simulación le dijo: "a saco, se puede tirar abajo", probablemete se puso fino antes con posiciones cortas.


----------



## kynes (8 Sep 2021)

Ya están con el cachondeo


Y Saylor haciéndose el loco


----------



## Polonia Viva (8 Sep 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Ha sido la tormenta perfecta.
> Hoy se superaban los 51K y rebotaba en (supuesto) soporte. Muchos inversores se han puesto largos con apalancamiento, demasiado largos (overleveraged).
> Los han barrido.
> 
> ...



Se lo merecen. Se lleva diciendo eones que no hay que apalancarse en activos tan volátiles como las criptomonedas si no quieres que te revienten el ojete.



kynes dijo:


> Ya están con el cachondeo
> 
> 
> Y Saylor haciéndose el loco



Saylor es un holder duro. Ni ha dicho nada cuando el precio ha estado subiendo ni ha dicho nada ahora, los movimientos a corto plazo son irracionales y le importan poco.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Sep 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Ya están con el cachondeo
> 
> 
> Y Saylor haciéndose el loco






MR Whale es un estafador y un metemiedos profesional, sigue en su línea.


Saylor no sé porque debería dejar de comentar eso en un día histórico para el BTC, la volatilidad no es histórica la adopción nacional sí.


----------



## kynes (8 Sep 2021)

Personalmente no estoy a favor de ninguno. Objetivamente, creo que el Sr. Saylor tiene mucho más que ganar que Mr. Whale . Lo que hizo este personaje fue destapar las intenciones de Saylor. Pero no dejan de ser sospechas. No se puede afirmar que sea un estafador aunque la evidencia indique que podría haber salido muy beneficiado de una manipulación clara del mercado timando a miles de usuarios con la escusa del Bitcoin day. Lo de que Saylor es un holder no se lo cree ni él, que esté acumulando no lo dudo pero vende y compra.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Sep 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Personalmente no estoy a favor de ninguno. Objetivamente, creo que el Sr. Saylor tiene mucho más que ganar que Mr. Whale . Lo que hizo este personaje fue destapar las intenciones de Saylor. Pero no dejan de ser sospechas. No se puede afirmar que sea un estafador aunque la evidencia indique que podría haber salido muy beneficiado de una manipulación clara del mercado timando a miles de usuarios con la escusa del Bitcoin day. Lo de que Saylor es un holder no se lo cree ni él, que esté acumulando no lo dudo pero vende y compra.




El texto citado en su propio tweet no tiene nada que ver con los comentarios que hace el estafador profesional de Mr whale.

Lo dicho.


----------



## Novatohimbersor (8 Sep 2021)

Mr Whale. Otro shiller de XRP.
De vez en cuando se puede ver que hace airdrops y sorteos.

Que Saylor pueda tener una doble contabilidad o que compre y venda bitcoñitos de manera personal no opaca los libros de Microstrategy y las compras de btc

Las noticias de hoy a nivel mundial son resaltando a los detractores de bitcoin y hablando de un verdadero estafador como Brock Pierce...


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Sep 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (8 Sep 2021)




----------



## Porestar (8 Sep 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



Pues ya serían 4 estados intentando sacar a su gente de la carrera de la rata.


----------



## nandin83 (8 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pues ya serían 4 estados intentando sacar a su gente de la carrera de la rata.



El Salvador, Panama, Ucrania y cual es el cuarto?


----------



## calaminox (8 Sep 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



Se me está poniendo como el cemento...


----------



## Porestar (8 Sep 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> El Salvador, Panama, Ucrania y cual es el cuarto?



Kazajistán. No es con Bitcoin pero la intención es lo que cuenta









Kazakhstan discloses volume of gold bars bought by people in...


BAKU, Azerbaijan, March 17</p> <p>Trend:</p> <p>Some 2,309 bars of gold with a total weight of 59.2 kg were purchased by Kazakh people from second-t




menafn.com


----------



## hyperburned (8 Sep 2021)

Soy un asqueroso 2021 que exige chincheta a este hilo @calopez


----------



## Seronoser (8 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Kazajistán. No es con Bitcoin pero la intención es lo que cuenta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kazajistán nunca va a implementar Bitcoin, sin el permiso de Rusia.
Conforman un libre mercado con Rusia y Bielorrusia, y no lo van a mover hasta que Putin dé el Ok. Y de momento, Rusia tiene otras prioridades...que también benefician al BTC, de manera indirecta, como la venta masiva de las reservas en dólares.

En cuanto a Ucrania...en fin, no tienen ni para pipas. En especial ahora, con el Nord Stream 2 que Rusia ha terminado de construir, y que va a dejar a los ucranianos-amigos-de-usa, sin miles de millones de dólares que recibían los ucras por transportar gas ruso a Europa...y que los rusos ya no necesitan.

Por tanto lo de Ucrania suena más bien a critpto-scam, a Mt. Gox.


----------



## Porestar (9 Sep 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Kazajistán nunca va a implementar Bitcoin, sin el permiso de Rusia.
> Conforman un libre mercado con Rusia y Bielorrusia, y no lo van a mover hasta que Putin dé el Ok. Y de momento, Rusia tiene otras prioridades...que también benefician al BTC, de manera indirecta, como la venta masiva de las reservas en dólares.
> 
> En cuanto a Ucrania...en fin, no tienen ni para pipas. En especial ahora, con el Nord Stream 2 que Rusia ha terminado de construir, y que va a dejar a los ucranianos-amigos-de-usa, sin miles de millones de dólares que recibían los ucras por transportar gas ruso a Europa...y que los rusos ya no necesitan.
> ...



No me refería a que implementaran Bitcoin, sino que allí el gobierno al menos también promueve que la gente ahorre en dinero de verdad. No me imagino a la lagarde o la calviño diciendo que dejemos de ahorrar en cuentas bancarias (porque ya ni papelitos quieren que guardemos) y que mejor vayamos al satander, que allí nos cambian sus cupones por un metal escaso.

Lo de Ucrania pues qué bajón, pero El Salvador tampoco es que sea gran cosa y ahí está.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Sep 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> El Salvador, Panama, Ucrania y cual es el cuarto?



Georgia


----------



## Porestar (9 Sep 2021)




----------



## kynes (9 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


>



¿Amiga del Bukele la Argentina?


----------



## Josar (10 Sep 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2021)

El crecimiento de LN está siendo exponencial.


----------



## _______ (10 Sep 2021)




----------



## CBDC (10 Sep 2021)

_______ dijo:


>



No creo que suceda, pero si fuera el caso se demostraría la superioridad del PoW frente a los sucedáneos.
Conforme los mineros y nodos se fueran conectando otra vez a la red se seguiría la cadena con mayor trabajo.


----------



## kynes (10 Sep 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> No creo que suceda, pero si fuera el caso se demostraría la superioridad del PoW frente a los sucedáneos.
> Conforme los mineros y nodos se fueran conectando otra vez a la red se seguiría la cadena con mayor trabajo.



Hay quién ha experimentado ya el envío de BTC sin Internet. Por Radio. Seguro no es y dicen que no es legal encriptar pero poder en teoría se puede








Usan sistema de radio aficionado para transmitir bitcoins


Un usuario canadiense utilizó la aplicación js8call, una antena y una brain wallet, para transmitir BTC entre Toronto y Michigan.




www.criptonoticias.com


----------



## _______ (10 Sep 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> No creo que suceda, pero si fuera el caso se demostraría la superioridad del PoW frente a los sucedáneos.
> Conforme los mineros y nodos se fueran conectando otra vez a la red se seguiría la cadena con mayor trabajo.



Pues? Y que le pasaría al pos? 

Y sucediera que efecto tendria en el bull Run? Nos quedaríamos sin bull Run

Y si tuvieras monedas en exchanges centralizados o descentralizados? Perderías el acceso


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Sep 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Pues? Y que le pasaría al pos?
> 
> Y sucediera que efecto tendria en el bull Run? Nos quedaríamos sin bull Run
> 
> Y si tuvieras monedas en exchanges centralizados o descentralizados? Perderías el acceso



Ya hay una red de satélites que ademas no usa el protocolo tcp ip, si internet se cae, btc continua funcionado con todos los nodos y mineros que están conectados a esta red de satélites.

Blockstream Satellite: Bitcoin blockchain broadcasts


----------



## _______ (10 Sep 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Ya hay una red de satélites que ademas no usa el protocolo tcp ip, si internet se cae, btc continua funcionado con todos los nodos y mineros que están conectados a esta red de satélites.
> 
> Blockstream Satellite: Bitcoin blockchain broadcasts



Pero la, compraventa?


----------



## CBDC (10 Sep 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Pues? Y que le pasaría al pos?
> 
> Y sucediera que efecto tendria en el bull Run? Nos quedaríamos sin bull Run
> 
> Y si tuvieras monedas en exchanges centralizados o descentralizados? Perderías el acceso



El PoS es un algoritmo de consenso, todos tienen que estar de acuerdo. Si no hay red ¿Como se ponen de acuerdo?
Eso provocaría que cuando se volviera a restablecer internet de forma global habría varias bifurcaciones de la cadena. ¿Cual es la buena?
Tampoco tiene flecha temporal, ésta se decide entre todos los participantes, y sería muy fácil hacer un ataque del 51%.

Si se apaga internet, el bull run y los exchanges sería el menor de tus problemas. 
Y se ha repetido mil veces, not your keys not your Bitcoin.


----------



## Porestar (10 Sep 2021)

Lo malo es que con tormenta solar las radios y los satélites también se fríen.

Me pregunto qué sistema tienen en lo bancos para salvaguardar los datos en ese caso.


----------



## jm666 (10 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Lo malo es que con tormenta solar las radios y los satélites también se fríen.
> 
> Me pregunto qué sistema tienen en lo bancos para salvaguardar los datos en ese caso.


----------



## kynes (10 Sep 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Pues? Y que le pasaría al pos?
> 
> Y sucediera que efecto tendria en el bull Run? Nos quedaríamos sin bull Run
> 
> Y si tuvieras monedas en exchanges centralizados o descentralizados? Perderías el acceso



Este tema se trata ya en Conspiraciones. Tener tus criptos en un cold wallet es lo más recomendado en la mayoría de escenarios, pero en uno apocalíptico tampoco te garantizaría nada.


----------



## jm666 (10 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Lo malo es que con tormenta solar las radios y los satélites también se fríen.
> 
> Me pregunto qué sistema tienen en lo bancos para salvaguardar los datos en ese caso.



La verd<d no tengo ni idea, pero se me escurre que poner varios ordenadores, algunas radios y material importante en una jaula de Faraday conectada a tierra los salvaría de un PEM o la actividad solar esta q dicen, una vez pasado el mal rollo se pueden volver a conectar sin problemas.


----------



## kynes (10 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Me pregunto qué sistema tienen en lo bancos para salvaguardar los datos en ese caso.



El problema no es tanto el respaldo de datos, que deben tenerlo en sistemas resistentes a EMP, sino el impacto en las comunicaciones. 

Dicen que el cableado oceánico más afectado sería el que conecta US con EU. Curiosamente Asia no se vería tan afectada. https://www.ics.uci.edu/~sabdujyo/papers/sigcomm21-cme.pdf






Submarine Cable Map


TeleGeography's comprehensive and regularly updated interactive map of the world's major submarine cable systems and landing stations.




www.submarinecablemap.com


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Sep 2021)

kit1004 dijo:


> Sabias que ya puedes utilizar tus bitoin para pagar en El corte ingles, MediaMarkt, Amazon, Carrefour, Cepsa, Ikea, Decathlon, Netflix....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso existe desde hace la hueva, y cada mes se van sumando más comercios. Quizá habría que abrir hilo oficial de Bitrefill y que la gente que lo ha usado comparta sus trucos, curiosidades, etc.


----------



## kit1004 (10 Sep 2021)

Sabias que ya puedes utilizar tus bitoin para pagar en El Corte Inglés, MediaMarkt, Amazon, Carrefour, Cepsa, Ikea, Decathlon, Netflix....


*www.bitrefill.com*


----------



## ChosLive (10 Sep 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Ya hay una red de satélites que ademas no usa el protocolo tcp ip, si internet se cae, btc continua funcionado con todos los nodos y mineros que están conectados a esta red de satélites.
> 
> Blockstream Satellite: Bitcoin blockchain broadcasts



Esto no lo sabía muy interesante. Sabrías explicarme como hace esta red de satelites y de nodos, para recibir la información de la cadena de bloques Bitcoin en tiempo real, y realizar comprobaciones de la integridad de las ultimas transacciones, si no tienen conexion a Internet?

No entiendo muy bien como puede funcionar ésto sin conectarte al resto de nodos que si hay en Internet,

Un saludo


----------



## kynes (10 Sep 2021)

ChosLive dijo:


> Esto no lo sabía muy interesante. Sabrías explicarme como hace esta red de satelites y de nodos, para recibir la información de la cadena de bloques Bitcoin en tiempo real, y realizar comprobaciones de la integridad de las ultimas transacciones, si no tienen conexion a Internet?
> 
> No entiendo muy bien *como puede funcionar ésto sin conectarte al resto de nodos que si hay en Internet,*
> 
> Un saludo



Me he acordado al leer esto de un dato curioso, e inquietante. Los próximos iPhone13 traen una nueva funcionalidad para "salvar vidas", la conexión satelital. La venden como algo que sólo se podría usar para cuestiones de emergencia. Ahora mismo esto no deja de ser una anécdota y seguramente esa funcionalidad venga supercapada pero abre un campo nuevo para muchos usos.


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Sep 2021)

ChosLive dijo:


> Esto no lo sabía muy interesante. Sabrías explicarme como hace esta red de satelites y de nodos, para recibir la información de la cadena de bloques Bitcoin en tiempo real, y realizar comprobaciones de la integridad de las ultimas transacciones, si no tienen conexion a Internet?
> 
> No entiendo muy bien como puede funcionar ésto sin conectarte al resto de nodos que si hay en Internet,
> 
> Un saludo



Es exactamente el mismo funcionamiento que los nodos sobre Tor. En bitcoin core puedes configurar la red Tor para que conecte solo a nodos Tor o a nodos Tor y nodos convencionales. Los nodos que conectan a ambas redes hacen de puente entre ambas redes, realizan la función de Gateway para que los cambios se propaguen en ambas red, Internet y Tor.

La red de satélites funciona de la misma forma. Se usa un fork de Bitcoin Core llamado Bitcoin Satellite (GitHub - Blockstream/bitcoinsatellite: Bitcoin Satellite) que puede conectar tanto a la red de satélites como a internet. Puedes configurar dicho cliente para que solo conecte a la red de satélites o a ambas, de esta forma los nodos que conectan a ambas hacen de relay.

Con la versión de bitcoin core 0.22 que van a sacar en breve también se puede conectar a la red i2p, con lo cual ahora mismo bitcoin soporta 4 protocolos de aplicación:

- Internet convencional
- TOR
- I2P
- Satelite (realmente esta no es un protocolo de aplicación porque no funciona sobre tcp/ip tal cual, es un protocolo UDP especifico para transmisión sobre satélite, por lo tanto es una modificación del protocolo de transporte.)

Los tres primeros son como he comentado, protocolos de aplicación y funcionan sobre TCP/IP, es decir sobre el internet que conocemos, por lo tanto si muere internet no podemos usar ninguna de estos protocolos, la red de satélites usa su propio protocolo de transporte y no es dependiente de internet, por lo tanto es autónomo, si internet muere, la red de Satélites continua funcionando, no es dependiente de servicios de resolución de nombres ni ningún otro servicio alojado en la internet convencional, además la red lleva cifrado por defecto.

Y ahora viene cuando os follo la mente, existe una quinta red que es una modificación de la red de satélites llamada LAVA para la conexión interplanetaria (es necesaria la modificación del protocolo por el delay que causaría transmitir las transacciones entre planetas).

Lava Product | Blockstream

Mientras tanto en el sistema bancario no puedes realizar una transacción a partir de las 2 de la tarde y te llega al cabo de 1 o dos días, fines de semana y festivos cerrado. Dentro de 10 años los empleados de banca se preguntaran porque están en paro.

Aquí se dijo primero.


----------



## jkaza (10 Sep 2021)

jm666 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 770621



Y la tía sale de la cabina y te la follas ahí en medio, o cómo es la cosa?


----------



## road runner (10 Sep 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Y la tía sale de la cabina y te la follas ahí en medio, o cómo es la cosa?



La escaneas.


----------



## ninfireblade (11 Sep 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Ya hay una red de satélites que ademas no usa el protocolo tcp ip, si internet se cae, btc continua funcionado con todos los nodos y mineros que están conectados a esta red de satélites.
> 
> Blockstream Satellite: Bitcoin blockchain broadcasts



Ojo porque esa red de satélites solo te sirve para descargarte la blockchain. Pero no puedes ni retransmitir transacciones, ni los mineros pueden retransmitir nuevos bloques. Es decir, solo sirve para download, pero no para upload. 

También es cierto que para upload no hace falta gran cosa, una transaccion anda sobre los 200 bytes, podrías transmitirla por ejemplo con un par de SMS


----------



## Porestar (13 Sep 2021)

Rescato hilo sin chincheta desde la 3ª página


----------



## vpsn (13 Sep 2021)

Ayer unos colegas me decian que estan pensando en entrarle al BTC, que esto en unos anhos va a subir seguro. Es el momento de vender.


----------



## Turilly (13 Sep 2021)

A mí lo que me da miedo de Bitcoin es que ya se ha demostrado que manipulan el precio como quieren. Tanto hablar de economia descentralizada y va a ser peor que el manejo de los bancos centrales.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (13 Sep 2021)

Turilly dijo:


> A mí lo que me da miedo de Bitcoin es que ya *se ha demostrado que manipulan el precio como quieren*. Tanto hablar de economia descentralizada y va a ser peor que el manejo de los bancos centrales.




Se ha demostrado? dónde?

Si acaso el precio de BTC se manipula a corto plazo para estrujar a los traders y a los apalancados. La valoración del precio de BTC a largo plazo es perfectamente natural para lo esperado de una tecnología disruptiva (mira la gráfica histórica en logaritmico). No te quedes mirando a la gráfica a dos meses vista, sino a 4 años vista.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Sep 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (13 Sep 2021)

vpsn dijo:


> Ayer unos colegas me decian que estan pensando en entrarle al BTC, que esto en unos anhos va a subir seguro. Es el momento de vender.



Al menos dicen que van a años vista. Los peligrosos son los que quieren lucrarse rápido.


----------



## Turilly (13 Sep 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Se ha demostrado? dónde?
> 
> Si acaso el precio de BTC se manipula a corto plazo para estrujar a los traders y a los apalancados. La valoración del precio de BTC a largo plazo es perfectamente natural para lo esperado de una tecnología disruptiva (mira la gráfica histórica en logaritmico). No te quedes mirando a la gráfica a dos meses vista, sino a 4 años vista.



Claro claro, no hablo de años vista, donde yo creo q el Bitcoin va a ocupar la posición del oro en cuanto a patrón inversión. Me refiero a los descuelgues parecidos al de la semana pasada, donde se evidencia que cuando quieren recogen sedal, atrapan a unos cuantos, y luego vuelta a subir


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Sep 2021)




----------



## barborico (13 Sep 2021)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Sep 2021)

Redios a este paso MicroStrategy van a superar a los gemelos Winklevoss en bitcoñitos en su haber.


----------



## alopecio (13 Sep 2021)

Van a ir a por él...


> Bukele acabó con la democracia y lo peor está por venir
> 
> 
> Pocas veces en El Salvador la ciudadanía organizada y el periodismo habían sido tan necesarios. Ahora son el único rincón crítico que sobrevive.
> ...


----------



## elKaiser (13 Sep 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Lo malo es que con tormenta solar las radios y los satélites también se fríen.
> 
> Me pregunto qué sistema tienen en lo bancos para salvaguardar los datos en ese caso.



Las redes militares están apantalladas por aquello de un ataque EMP.

Las civiles imagino que en su mayoría no.


----------



## ChosLive (13 Sep 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ojo porque esa red de satélites solo te sirve para descargarte la blockchain. Pero no puedes ni retransmitir transacciones, ni los mineros pueden retransmitir nuevos bloques. Es decir, solo sirve para download, pero no para upload.
> 
> También es cierto que para upload no hace falta gran cosa, una transaccion anda sobre los 200 bytes, podrías transmitirla por ejemplo con un par de SMS



Entonces si se cayera Internet, no se podría utilizar Bitcoin por mucho satélite que hubiera no?

Un saludo


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (13 Sep 2021)

El lobby de Botín pide a Basilea que deje a los bancos entrar en el negocio de las criptomonedas


https://www.elboletin.com/el-lobby-de-botin-pide-a-basilea-que-deje-a-los-bancos-entrar-en-el-negocio-de-las-criptomonedas/ La Federación Bancaria Europea (EBF por sus siglas en inglés), lobby bancario que preside Ana Botín desde febrero de este año, no quiere que las entidades se queden fuera...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Sep 2021)

barborico dijo:


>








Va a por todas, como le salga bien la jugada para el halving del 2024 será el tío más rico y famoso del mundo.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Sep 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Ya hay una red de satélites que ademas no usa el protocolo tcp ip, si internet se cae, btc continua funcionado con todos los nodos y mineros que están conectados a esta red de satélites.
> 
> Blockstream Satellite: Bitcoin blockchain broadcasts




Brvtal.

¿Sabemos si Visa o la banca tradicional podrían seguir funcionando sin internet?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Sep 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Eso existe desde hace la hueva, y cada mes se van sumando más comercios. Quizá habría que abrir hilo oficial de Bitrefill y que la gente que lo ha usado comparta sus trucos, curiosidades, etc.





Con Bitrefill se puede vivir y funcionar ya prácticamente con BTC y otras criptos, por lo menos en España, desde gasolina, alimentación y todo lo que pueda ofrecer empresas como Carrefour, el Corteinglés o Amazon.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Sep 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Con Bitrefill se puede vivir y funcionar ya prácticamente con BTC y otras criptos, por lo menos en España, desde gasolina, alimentación y todo lo que pueda ofrecer empresas como Carrefour, el Corteinglés o Amazon.



Sí, esa es la teoría, pero se echan en falta testimonios de gente que lo use en su día a día de verdad. Si tú estás en ese caso te animo a que abras el hilo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Sep 2021)

Hablamos de testimonios de gente que haya usado o use en su día a día los servicios de Bitrefill.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Sep 2021)

ChosLive dijo:


> Entonces si se cayera Internet, no se podría utilizar Bitcoin por mucho satélite que hubiera no?
> 
> Un saludo



Si se cae Internet a nivel mundial, el menor de tus problemas será saber qué ocurre con tus btc


----------



## Nailuj2000 (14 Sep 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Hablamos de testimonios de gente que haya usado o use en su día a día los servicios de Bitrefill.



Yo lo he usado bastante. Es fácil y rápido.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (14 Sep 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Sí, esa es la teoría, pero se echan en falta testimonios de gente que lo use en su día a día de verdad. Si tú estás en ese caso te animo a que abras el hilo.




He comprado los vales de Cepsa y todo perfecto, son "al portador", ni siquiera tienes que identificarte en la gasolinera cuando repostas.


----------



## Mpg80 (14 Sep 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Si se cae Internet a nivel mundial, el menor de tus problemas será saber qué ocurre con tus btc



Pero como se va a caer internet! Ya lo han intentado tumbar varias veces los ultimos años y no han podido


----------



## Rajoy (14 Sep 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Pero como se va a caer internet! Ya lo han intentado tumbar varias veces los ultimos años y no han podido



Yo no lo tendría tan claro.
Te sugiero leer un poco acerca del proyecto Cyber Poligon del World Economic Forum.
Te suena lo de “The Great Reset” ?


----------



## Edu.R (14 Sep 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Pero como se va a caer internet! Ya lo han intentado tumbar varias veces los ultimos años y no han podido



Para matar al BTC necesitas que se desaparezca Internet. Pero es que eso hoy en día sería el apocalipsis.

Es como lo de que los ordenadores cuánticos podrían "crackear" el BTC. Cuando eso suceda, las cuentas bancarías normales habrían de haberlo sido 100 veces.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Sep 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Pero como se va a caer internet! Ya lo han intentado tumbar varias veces los ultimos años y no han podido



A nivel local sí es posible.
Rusia ya lo ha probado con éxito durante el 2020 y sobre todo, durante el 2021. 
Pero eso no significa nada realmente, solo que un país de 194, puede cerrar internet, a los usuarios medios.
Seguro que también hay formas de saltárselo.


----------



## kynes (14 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Para matar al BTC necesitas que se desaparezca Internet. Pero es que eso hoy en día sería el apocalipsis.
> 
> Es como lo de que los ordenadores cuánticos podrían "crackear" el BTC. Cuando eso suceda, las cuentas bancarías normales habrían de haberlo sido 100 veces.



¿Has oído hablar de ILP (Interledger Protocol) y la Internet del Valor? https://www.w3.org/2018/Talks/es-ilp-20180430.pdf 

ILPv4 ya está implementado y funcionando Interledger: Interledger Protocol V4 (ILPv4)

El cambio es urgente, dicen ellos.


----------



## calaminox (14 Sep 2021)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Yo lo he usado bastante. Es fácil y rápido.



Abre hilo paio... Heredia te lo agradecerá..


----------



## el cabrero (14 Sep 2021)

Vamos Bitcoin joder...

"Tus holders andan apurados, Bitcoin, y apenas pueden mantener su casa como por un milagro siempre por renovar, aunque observen tu código y trabajen para la vida de todos.

Mientras, los nocoiners y shitcoiners son mantenidos con holgura por el mundo proporcionalmente a su inutilidad e incluso a su nocividad, porque las mejores prebendas están reservadas a los que trabajan para la muerte de todos.

¡Oh, Señor de inteligencia!, ¿hasta cuándo dejarás pasar por idiotas e incapaces a los que te sirven y te buscan aquí abajo con las lágrimas de la agonía y de la esperanza?

¡Oh, Señor todopoderoso!, ¿hasta cuándo abandonarás a la mendicidad a los que descuidan asegurar su fortuna en este mundo para buscarte mejor en sí mismos?

¡Oh, Señor de justicia!, ¿hasta cuándo dejarás hollar y reducir a nada a los que prefieren rogarte y alabarte, antes que arreglárselas en este mundo infectado por la muerte?"


----------



## jm666 (14 Sep 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Vamos Bitcoin joder...
> 
> "Tus holders andan apurados, Bitcoin, y apenas pueden mantener su casa como por un milagro siempre por renovar, aunque observen tu código y trabajen para la vida de todos.
> 
> ...



Madre mia, es hora de vender sin duda


----------



## el cabrero (14 Sep 2021)

Algunos se encontrarán con bitcoin a través de su identificación con lo divino; otros se encontrarán con lo divino a través de su identifcación con bitcoin


----------



## calaminox (14 Sep 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Algunos se encontrarán con bitcoin a través de su identificación con lo divino; otros se encontrarán con lo divino a través de su identifcación con bitcoin



Yo realize un pacto con el todopoderoso...done en febreo un poco de eth a un amigo de Peru, le dije que con eso y la intervencioin divina...en Diciembre poagaria su deuda en soles...El TP subio ETH y los comunistas devaluan su moneda...en Diciembre pacto hecho...


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Sep 2021)

Una pregunta, ¿Alguien sabe cómo va el desarrollo de contratos inteligentes sobre LN?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Sep 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿Alguien sabe cómo va el desarrollo de contratos inteligentes sobre LN?



Supongo que veremos cosas interesantes al respecto cuando se active el próximo softfork llamado *SIGHASH_ANYPREVOUT*.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Sep 2021)

Yo pienso lo mismo, si europeos y americanos nos han impresionado con la impresora, ahora vamos a flipar con los chinos, que tienen un problema y muy gordo con la burbuja inmobiliaria.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Sep 2021)

No me imagino un mundo deflaccionario, donde los precios bajen y ahorrar te haga más rico.

Supongo que nadie gastaría más de lo que debe.

Oh wait.


----------



## Vigilante117 (15 Sep 2021)




----------



## el cabrero (15 Sep 2021)

Vigilante117 dijo:


>



Me autocito del hilo de los tiralíneas:



el cabrero dijo:


> Los griegos llamaban al universo kosmos y lo contraponían al caos por estar el primero ordenado. El Caos es una masa amorfa pero el Kosmos es orden; de esta manera los cambios en los estados de las cosas siguen patrones regulares a los que es posible adelantarse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Sep 2021)




----------



## calaminox (16 Sep 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Me autocito del hilo de los tiralíneas:



Gracias.. Pero no es lo mismo Kosmos con K que Cosmos con C... Te refieres al Cosmos.. Joder lo has escrito con K y viendo lo que has expuesto... Abajo sale con C.. Entiendo que lo de la K es una errata..


----------



## Josar (16 Sep 2021)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Sep 2021)

Hilazo del Principal:






*Tema mítico* : - En ESPAÑA NO REMA NI DIOS - LOS JOVENES YA NO QUIEREN REMAR EN NINGUN EMPLEO


Repito, yo no estoy en contra de su actitud. Yo he sido nini algunos años de hecho/ no ocupado ni buscando curro https://www.elconfidencial.com/economia/2021-09-10/ninis-aumento-16-pandemia-espana-doble-europa_3283354/...




www.burbuja.info





Ahora imaginad a toda esa masa de jóvenes y no tan jóvenes que se han dado cuenta de que trabajar ya no sale rentable ni en dinero ni en salud mental, como digo imaginad que descubren Bitcoin, que descubren que pueden hacer su vida y sus compras al margen del estado, sin que nadie les sise nada. Que se pueden enviar y recibir dinero de tú a tú sin que nadie se entere de nada, que se acabó el pagar IVAs, IRPFs, tasas y mierdas.

Todavía no se ha prendido esa mecha, todavía quedan algunos años, pero cuando prenda...


----------



## farang (17 Sep 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Hilazo del Principal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí es donde entro yo ☺, menos mal que soy un nini pionero

Satoshi,no te pido que me lo mejores, igualamelo.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Sep 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo pienso lo mismo, si europeos y americanos nos han impresionado con la impresora, ahora vamos a flipar con los chinos, que tienen un problema y muy gordo con la burbuja inmobiliaria.



Es también uno de los problemas que tiene Rusia, o al menos Moscú, la burbuja inmobiliaria.
Eso sí, el Banco Central lo sabe, y tiene los tipos de interés ya casi al 7%, a diferencia de China, que los tiene al 3%.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Sep 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es también uno de los problemas que tiene Rusia, o al menos Moscú, la burbuja inmobiliaria.
> Eso sí, el Banco Central lo sabe, y tiene los tipos de interés ya casi al 7%, a diferencia de China, que los tiene al 3%.



Alli pueden permitirselo porque no han endeudado al Estado como están haciendo en occidente. Dan ganas de huir de esta cloaca e ir allí aunque haga frío.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Sep 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Alli pueden permitirselo porque no han endeudado al Estado como están haciendo en occidente. Dan ganas de huir de esta cloaca e ir allí aunque haga frío.



En Sochi y Crimea, tienes la misma temperatura que Madrid en invierno, y en verano 25 grados.
Sólo como info jeje


----------



## Novatohimbersor (17 Sep 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Hilazo del Principal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya les vale aprender a comprar bitcoñitos sin KYC y no meterse en cantos de sirena de shitcoins en exchanges centralizados.

más de uno entrará tarde y mal


----------



## el cabrero (17 Sep 2021)

Vigilante117 dijo:


>



Vuelvo a citar el mensaje del forero porque esto de los ETFs está pasando por el hilo sin pena ni gloria pero es IMPORTANTÍSIMO. Creo que van a intentar tirar abajo el precio con lo de Evergrande para después irnos a la luna con los ETFs. Os dejo un vídeo que merece la pena ver entero:



Lo leísteis primero en Burbuja.info


----------



## Novatohimbersor (17 Sep 2021)

alguien así en España??


----------



## Polonia Viva (17 Sep 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Hilazo del Principal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias a internet la información se está volviendo más accesible y muchos se están dando cuenta de que entre cotizaciones sociales de la empresa y el empleado, IRPF, IVA y otros impuestos especiales les están rapiñeando la mitad del sueldo si ganan el salario mínimo. Una cifra que sube al 60%-70% si es gente que se esfuerza o tiene fortuna y ganan un sueldo decente. Unos porcentajes que, por cierto, tiene pinta de que van a aumentar.



el cabrero dijo:


> Vuelvo a citar el mensaje del forero porque esto de los ETFs está pasando por el hilo sin pena ni gloria pero es IMPORTANTÍSIMO. Creo que van a intentar tirar abajo el precio con lo de Evergrande para después irnos a la luna con los ETFs. Os dejo un vídeo que merece la pena ver entero:
> 
> 
> 
> Lo leísteis primero en Burbuja.info



Estoy de acuerdo, esto es importantísimo y no se le está dando importancia. Hay muchos institucionales que están deseando invertir en Bitcoin pero no pueden hacerlo directamente por temas de KYC, y la única forma que tienen es via ETF.

Personalmente creo que esta vez no vamos a ver el ciclo típico de bull market y corrección brutal en el criptoinvierno, precisamente porque es lo que todo el mundo espera que pase.


----------



## CBDC (17 Sep 2021)

Novatohimbersor dijo:


> alguien así en España??



Somos un país de cigarras, y las pocas hormigas que hay son analfabetas financieras, así que no lo votaría ni el tato.

Ej ke ezo del bicó é una estafa.


----------



## |SNaKe| (17 Sep 2021)

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Sep 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder



Vaya LOL el Ciprián.


----------



## Polonia Viva (18 Sep 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder



Menudas risas


----------



## farang (18 Sep 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder



jajaj eres el mejor!

ya hace algo de tiempo de este audio.


----------



## Novatohimbersor (18 Sep 2021)

El documental está en inglés. 

Resumiendo: Bitcoin es el presente y el futuro como civilización con la escala de Kardashov. 

Argumentos contra la falacia de los que dicen que "gasta mucha energía"

tambien para los que están en contra del Proof of Work y porqué se compara con otras formas de dinero del pasado como piedras, conchas o el oro

y sobre todo para los nocoiners defensores del petrodolar y que difaman Bitcoin diciendo que contamina cuando en realidad se investigan formas de obtener energía más baratas y ahí entran desde la nuclear hasta la geotermica


----------



## Edu.R (18 Sep 2021)

Se llama BIT-COIN.


----------



## |SNaKe| (18 Sep 2021)

*10 minutos*

Un día más, los segundos pasan, la estafa se agranda, pero se que dentro de 10 minutos se minara un bloque más. Soy un guerrero, un guerreo digital, mi dignidad no se falsifica, mi dignidad no se vende, puede que no tenga una espada, puede que no tenga un escudo, pero tengo BITCOIN.

La rabia corre por mis venas, la sed de venganza se hace más intensa, pero espero paciente, espero el día de la semana que cambio vuestros papeles de mierda por energía monetaria, cada semana vosotros sois más pequeños, mi espíritu más grande y BITCOIN continúa minado un bloque cada 10 minutos.

Solo necesito 10 minutos para estrangularte, a ti político miserable que vives de mi esfuerzo, a ti funcivago de mierda que vives de mi sudor, a ti banquero inmundo que falsificas mi trabajo, mientras tanto BITCOIN habrá minado otro bloque, no lo podéis parar, no me podéis parar, no nos podéis parar.

*10 minutos que cambiaran el mundo.

*


----------



## faraico (18 Sep 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> *10 minutos*
> 
> Un día más, los segundos pasan, la estafa se agranda, pero se que dentro de 10 minutos se minara un bloque más. Soy un guerrero, un guerreo digital, mi dignidad no se falsifica, mi dignidad no se vende, puede que no tenga una espada, puede que no tenga un escudo, pero tengo BITCOIN.
> 
> ...



When lambo?


----------



## zepolac (18 Sep 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> *10 minutos*
> 
> Un día más, los segundos pasan, la estafa se agranda, pero se que dentro de 10 minutos se minara un bloque más. Soy un guerrero, un guerreo digital, mi dignidad no se falsifica, mi dignidad no se vende, puede que no tenga una espada, puede que no tenga un escudo, pero tengo BITCOIN.
> 
> ...



Jajaja. Estás bien? De vez en cuando, echar un polvo, hace que todo se vea con otra perspectiva. 
Al menos, esa rabia que tienes, desaparece.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Sep 2021)

Al loro con esto:



> This new protocol (named *Inherited IDs*) would completely replace the proposed Eltoo protocol, and greatly improves it by allowing multiple Lightning channels to be opened (or modified) with a single on-chain transaction, saving thousands or millions of transactions.



La documentación técnica *aquí*.


----------



## MIP (18 Sep 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Supongo que veremos cosas interesantes al respecto cuando se active el próximo softfork llamado *SIGHASH_ANYPREVOUT*.



En este paper técnico también hablan de BIP118 y otras propuestas para mejorar la operatividad de las soluciones de capa 2, en concreto pensando en LN pero no limitadas a esta. 

Una sola transacción para abrir miles de canales, o actualizar canales existentes sin tener que cerrar y abrir uno nuevo, eliminar la necesidad de watchtowers… 

Es muy probable que en poco tiempo todo el FUD de los nocoiners respecto a LN quede anulado (una vez más) por las soluciones técnicas. 









btc-iids/iids13.pdf at main · JohnLaw2/btc-iids


Contribute to JohnLaw2/btc-iids development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com


----------



## Vigilante117 (18 Sep 2021)

Felices sueños.


----------



## Burbruxista (19 Sep 2021)

Dejo por aquí este tweet, más que nada por la originalidad del gráfico y la animación


----------



## Josar (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## barborico (20 Sep 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (20 Sep 2021)

Joder con el volcán, nos está guanizando el valor.


----------



## ertitoagus (20 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Joder con el volcán, nos está guanizando el valor.



Diría que es más por Evergrande y las bolsas chinas, que siempre nos salpica algo las caidas.


----------



## Le Truhan (20 Sep 2021)

Hoy he comprado, los dips siempre son buenos.


----------



## kynes (20 Sep 2021)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Diría que es más por Evergrande y las bolsas chinas, que siempre nos salpica algo las caidas.



El impacto del crash Evergrande se empieza a notar ahora. El dip puede ser mayor. Cuidado con la Bull trap.


----------



## Al-paquia (20 Sep 2021)

Va a haber que pagar muchas deudas en FIAT, el dip puede ser bastante profundo y prolongado.

Que alguien me ilumine.


----------



## elKaiser (20 Sep 2021)

Un buscador se suelos, que nos diga hasta donde puede caer Bitcoin. 

Ojo! que esta cayendo todo: Elrond, Terra, Avalanche, VeChain, Iota, Aave, Chainlink ..... en torno al 15%.


----------



## kynes (20 Sep 2021)

elKaiser dijo:


> Un buscador se suelos, que nos diga hasta donde puede caer Bitcoin.
> 
> Ojo! que esta cayendo todo: Elrond, Terra, Avalanche, VeChain, Iota, Aave, Chainlink ..... en torno al 15%.



Cuando el Presi del Salvador deje de comprar el Dip es indicador infalible de que vamos para arriba.

¿Os imagináis a Sanchez , Biden o Putin (salvando las distancias) diciendo que ha hecho un "buy the dip"? ...








La Justicia de El Salvador investigará las compras de bitcoins del Gobierno de Bukele


El organismo de control de la gestión pública de El Salvador investigará una denuncia sobre el manejo del gobierno de las compras de bitcoin, que efectuó antes y después de la entrada en vigor de la 'cripto' como moneda de curso legal, y los posteriores cajeros automáticos de criptomonedas...




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## ivest2 (20 Sep 2021)

Cosmos se mantiene


----------



## cholesfer (20 Sep 2021)

Hoy es luna llena, bitcoin actúa así en estas fechas.

Cuidado porque queda 1 semana para entrar en Mercurio retrógrado, los movimientos serán fuertes.

Saludos.


----------



## elKaiser (20 Sep 2021)

*30K €?*


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Sep 2021)

Ojalá baje a 30k y le meto tó lo gordo. A finales de julio estuve a punto a puntísimo de meterle y justo cuando ya lo tenía meditado se puso a subir. El dinero en los bancos ya no está seguro ahí, es mejor tenerlo en la blockchain.


----------



## hyperburned (20 Sep 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Cuando el Presi del Salvador deje de comprar el Dip es indicador infalible de que vamos para arriba.
> 
> ¿Os imagináis a Sanchez , Biden o Putin (salvando las distancias) diciendo que ha hecho un "buy the dip"? ...
> 
> ...



Estaria bien que los de La Palma se pusieran a minar. Los ecolojetas iban a rabiar...


----------



## hyperburned (20 Sep 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ojalá baje a 30k y le meto tó lo gordo. A finales de julio estuve a punto a puntísimo de meterle y justo cuando ya lo tenía meditado se puso a subir. El dinero en los bancos ya no está seguro ahí, es mejor tenerlo en la blockchain.



Mete en una stable hasta ETH 2.0 y luego ya si eso...


----------



## hyperburned (20 Sep 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Hoy es luna llena, bitcoin actúa así en estas fechas.
> 
> Cuidado porque queda 1 semana para entrar en Mercurio retrógrado, los movimientos serán fuertes.
> 
> Saludos.



saludos a Rodri


----------



## kynes (20 Sep 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Estaria bien que los de La Palma se pusieran a minar. Los ecolojetas iban a rabiar...



El Salvador es la primera potencia en minería de Bitcoin mundial. Que le pregunten a ellos...



Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ojalá baje a 30k y le meto tó lo gordo. A finales de julio estuve a punto a puntísimo de meterle y justo cuando ya lo tenía meditado se puso a subir. El dinero en los bancos ya no está seguro ahí, es mejor tenerlo en la blockchain.



Lo más bajo que estoy viendo en estimaciones es 31,5-32k. Algunos gráficos bajan sólo hasta 38k asumiendo que esto sea una onda 2 (2 de 5 de 5).


----------



## Alarkos (20 Sep 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Hoy es luna llena, bitcoin actúa así en estas fechas.
> 
> Cuidado porque queda 1 semana para entrar en Mercurio retrógrado, los movimientos serán fuertes.
> 
> Saludos.



Me has convencido, otros 10 k


----------



## Davi7 (20 Sep 2021)

hyperburned dijo:


> Mete en una stable hasta ETH 2.0 y luego ya si eso...



Stablecoin? Cómo tenga la red de eth lo puedes flipar con las comisiones. O que pasa por ejemplo si la sec le mete mano a tether?
Alternativa medio segura y sin altas comisiones?
Por ejemplo 40$ el otro día que estuve mirando...


----------



## hyperburned (20 Sep 2021)

Yo pagué ayer $9.7 hacia USDC 
Hay que mirar un poco, si.


----------



## hyperburned (20 Sep 2021)

Lo de la SEC se puede contrarrestar con UST. Pero hay que estudiarlo un poco. O meter en oro con PAXG. Pero esto yo lo digo por lo bajini, no vaya a ser que vengan...


----------



## farang (20 Sep 2021)

Vigilante117 dijo:


> Felices sueños.



350K el próximo 1 de diciembre, hacedme caso. 

Eso si, hasta el 1 de octubre vamos a estar en lateralidad.


----------



## hyperburned (20 Sep 2021)

y ETH en los 50k


----------



## Edu.R (21 Sep 2021)

farang dijo:


> 350K el próximo 1 de diciembre, hacedme caso.
> 
> Eso si, hasta el 1 de octubre vamos a estar en lateralidad.



Mucho me parece


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Sep 2021)




----------



## Burbujístico (21 Sep 2021)

__





Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## |SNaKe| (22 Sep 2021)

Vista la pasividad del español medio para salir a la calle y pelear, entiendo que muchos estéis desesperados por la situación social y económica del país. A todos aquellos que os sintáis solos, solo os queda abrazar la forma de vida cripto-anarquista. En ella se busca la forma de ser libre en ciertas parcelas de la vida por medio de la criptografía, asumiendo que es imposible la libertad total, al menos de momento. En este caso tenéis en vuestras manos la libertad económica a través de bitcoin, es la única forma de protestar contra los estados despóticos sin utilizar la violencia física, golpeándolos donde más daño les hace:

Cortas la financiación del estado. Los estados son ineficientes, gastan más de lo que recaudan, usan el dinero fiat para financiarse por medio de la compra de bonos por parte de los bancos centrales. Es decir, los bancos centrales compran deuda de los estados y para ello emiten dinero de la nada. Esto se corta de raíz con bitcoin ya que no se pude falsificar, no se puede emitir por un tercero.
El dinero FIAT es confiscable, el estado puede cancelar tus cuentas bancarias, o embargarte el dinero en ellas, por una multa de tráfico o cualquier sanción. Bitcoin es inconfiscable, no pueden requisártelo a menos que tu se lo entregues voluntariamente.
Debido a la naturaleza falsificable del dinero fiat, este pierde su valor con el tiempo, al contrario que bitcoin que no se puede falsificar y tiene un suministro fijo, con lo cual es la mejor reserva de valor a largo plazo.
Es incensurable, puedes realizar una transacción a nivel mundial las 24 horas del día con quien quieras sin que nadie pueda impedirlo.
Si todos usamos bitcoin, forzaremos al estado a ofrecer buenos servicios para que paguemos impuestos por ellos, de no ser así, tenemos la fuerza para ahogar al estado, impidiendo su financiación. Esto no es de un día para otro, es una guerra larga, pero llevamos 12 años ganando batallas.


----------



## el cabrero (22 Sep 2021)

__





Crisis: Telediarios manipulados y mínimas noticias financieras ¿Canario en la mina?


Hola a todos, Escribo este post porque estoy teniendo un Deja vu de los fuertes. La situación que vivimos actualmente me recuerda mucho a 2012 cuando estábamos al borde del rescate bancario y Grecia estaba completamente intervenida. Por aquel verano de 2012 los telediarios solo hablaban del...




www.burbuja.info







Todos los que apostamos por bitcoin en realidad lo que hacíamos era ponernos en corto contra el sistema fiat corrupto que nos esclaviza y nos devora, pues parece que el momento de la verdad ha llegado: El volcán fiduciario va a estallar y provocará un tsunami financiero.

Lo de siempre..., tranquilidad, sólo bitcoin, fuera de los exchanges y HOLD pase lo que pase

"Pero tu permanece firme en lo que has aprendido y de lo cual estás convencido, pues sabes de quienes lo aprendiste" 2 timoteo 3:14


----------



## mmm (22 Sep 2021)

Btc a 100mil para Navidad 

Fuente? Mis cojones morenos


----------



## kynes (23 Sep 2021)

Ya se que aquí estáis ya muy espabilados y no picais con estas cosas, pero mucho ojo con los 2x1 y todo el Scam, hackeos, ... que está por venir . A mayor precio más interés habrá por estafar al personal.

Dicen que ayer hackearon bitcoin.org la web de la fundación bitcoin, metieron un reclamo SCAM y "rompieron" el sitio , entre ellos bloqueando acceso al sitio blanco El sitio web de la Fundación Bitcoin, Bitcoin.org, ha sido atacado por piratas informáticos


----------



## Seronoser (23 Sep 2021)

The Economist también os lo está diciendo a la cara:

"Incluir Bitcoin en tu cartera de inversión, es una sabia decisión"...

Why it is wise to add bitcoin to an investment portfolio


----------



## Satoshi (23 Sep 2021)

PAAAM! Twitter activo los micropagos en btc en su red.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Sep 2021)

Lo de Twitter y los micropagos por la LN tiene pinta de que va a ser un bombazo. A ver si calopez lo pone aquí también y monetizamos los thankitos.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (23 Sep 2021)

BTC cada vez más incensurable, ahora a prueba de cortes de internet y otros cisnes negros.


----------



## barborico (23 Sep 2021)

Announcing the Strike API


Yo. Today I am unbelievably excited to announce the Strike API and Strike’s first API customer, Twitter. Today, Twitter enables free…




jimmymow.medium.com


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Sep 2021)

La FED sigue a lo suyo, en lugar de disminuir la impresión de dinero la está aumentando.


----------



## Novatohimbersor (24 Sep 2021)

Tras lo de las propinas de bitcoñitos en Twitter en iOS. Esto acerca a Apple a algo grande con sus bitcoños.

El majara de Jack tiene un par de locuras en foros descentralizados. No sólo en Mastodont.

Después de la generalización de la LN. Quién quiere una shitcoin random?

Smarts contracts sobre Bitcoin.
Exchanges descentralizados.
Préstamos con cadenas laterales.
Tenemos hasta NFTs en Liquid. 

Sin pre minado.

Etherdards. It's over.


----------



## sirpask (24 Sep 2021)

Novatohimbersor dijo:


> Tras lo de las propinas de bitcoñitos en Twitter en iOS. Esto acerca a Apple a algo grande con sus bitcoños.
> 
> El majara de Jack tiene un par de locuras en foros descentralizados. No sólo en Mastodont.
> 
> ...



Lo de las LN llevamos diciendolo aquí desde 2014..... Y que putada.... Va y se cumple....


Despues de Twitter... Tiene que venir Twich (Amazon)

P.d: ¿Alguien sabe si en el super monedero que ha implantado Paypal en EEUU ya se puede operar con BTC con normalidad?


----------



## Beborn (24 Sep 2021)




----------



## _______ (24 Sep 2021)

Beborn dijo:


>


----------



## cholesfer (24 Sep 2021)

"Nuevo mazazo: China declara ilegal todo lo relacionado con las cripto"









Nuevo mazazo: China declara ilegal todo lo relacionado con las cripto Por Investing.com


Nuevo mazazo: China declara ilegal todo lo relacionado con las cripto




es.investing.com


----------



## ivest2 (24 Sep 2021)

Putos chinos


----------



## Ethan20 (24 Sep 2021)

jaja esto es un cachondeo, cuantas veces han baneado las criptos los chinos?

Se podrían inventar un FUD nuevo digo yo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Sep 2021)

Para qué inventar FUD nuevo si el viejo sigue funcionando como un reloj suizo. Ahí está el precio bajando.


----------



## kynes (24 Sep 2021)

¿Qué quiere decir eso de que el banco popular chino declara ilegales las transacciones con Cryptomonedas?

¿Impiden el sacar a fiat desde los exchanges, o también el acceder y usar Exchanges?

¿cómo afecta esto a la minería?


----------



## Edu.R (24 Sep 2021)

Lo de que China prohibe BTC es como el cuento del "que viene el lobo". Cuando sea verdad, no se lo va a creer nadie.

Probablemente porque nunca lo sea.


----------



## sirpask (24 Sep 2021)

China que se preocupe de sus inmobiliarias, que el martes probablemente peta todo. ¿y que pasa cuando peta todo?... Que BTC sube.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Sep 2021)




----------



## kynes (24 Sep 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



Esa noticia coincidiendo con la ilegalización de crytpos en China me da muy mal rollo porque me recuerda a las predicciones de Kendra Hill (sea quien sea el personaje)


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Sep 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Esa noticia coincidiendo con la ilegalización de crytpos en China me da muy mal rollo porque me recuerda a las predicciones de Kendra Hill (sea quien sea el personaje)



Los grandes pools de minería eran chinos y el gobierno no pudo hacer nada, ahora la minería está más distribuida en el mundo. De nuevo ver al partido comunista chino pataleando como un niño pequeño, se me hace algo muy gratificante, demuestra la impotencia que tienen para poder acabar con Bitcoin. Se han cargado la lucrativa industria del minado y el hash ya está en máximos...


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Sep 2021)

Jaja, puñetero Saylor, verdades como puños, vaya cagada están cometiendo los chinos.


----------



## jkaza (24 Sep 2021)

Como está el precio de la energía, y los criptomonguers usándola para minar


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Sep 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Como está el precio de la energía, y los criptomonguers usándola para minar



Se mina donde es barato, evidentemente no en España, no sé por qué hay que explicarlo todo...


----------



## jkaza (24 Sep 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se mina donde es barato, evidentemente no en España, no sé por qué hay que explicarlo todo...



En Venezuela, donde el petróleo no se puede ni refinar de lo malo que es.

Vamos, que vuestro futuro está en el tercer mundo y las repúblicas bananeras.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Sep 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> En Venezuela, donde el petróleo no se puede ni refinar de lo malo que es.



Hay muchos sitios, no solo en Venezuela, en cualquier lugar que no haya firmado los contratos de emisiones de CO2.


----------



## jkaza (24 Sep 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Hay muchos sitios, no solo en Venezuela, en cualquier lugar que no haya firmado los contratos de emisiones de CO2.



Dinos dónde


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Sep 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Dinos dónde



Kazajistán, Rusia, El Salvador, Venezuela, Irán, África, muchos países del sudeste asiático, Texas, donde minan con renovables... No te preocupes por los mineros de BTC, que viven mejor que la mayoría de foreros.


----------



## jkaza (24 Sep 2021)

Kazajistán no sabes ni ubicarla en el mapa. Esos están con el negocio del uranio.
Rusia? Los amigos de China?
El Salvador? Con la energía de los volcanes? Pues que aprovechen en Canarias para minar.
Venezuela? Allí no tienen ni para mantener viva a su población. Su petróleo es tan malo que no se puede ni refinar.
Irán? Esa gente no sabe ni qué son las criptomonedas. Están entretenidos con sus conflictos geopolíticos.
Texas?  Allí no han regulado ni a Binance US




Estoy yo más informado que vosotros.


----------



## jkaza (24 Sep 2021)

Y África ya es de chiste, allí no ha empezado ni la electrificación. Se hablaba de que China iba a electrificar aquello, y a China se le derrumba el castillo de naipes.


----------



## kynes (24 Sep 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Dinos dónde



TEXAS












Why bitcoin entrepreneurs are flocking to rural Texas


Mining cryptocurrency requires lots of cheap energy and many miners have settled on Texas as their destination




www.theguardian.com





".... Also making the state attractive to miners is that 20% of its energy comes from wind power, making mining in Texas a much greener alternative than mining in China, where about two-thirds of electricity comes from coal. Tesla’s CEO, Elon Musk, halted his company’s acceptance of bitcoin transactions, citing the “rapidly increasing use of fossil fuels for bitcoin mining and transactions, especially coal, which has the worst emissions of any fuel”. Musk said that Tesla will resume accepting bitcoin once there’s confirmation that about half of the energy used by miners will be from clean energy. ..."


----------



## iDom (24 Sep 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se mina donde es barato, evidentemente no en España, no sé por qué hay que explicarlo todo...



No te molestes en contestarle, solo hay que verle en todos los hilos echando mierda, un tipo resentido que habrá visto como ha perdido la mejor oportunidad de su vida...


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Sep 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Kazajistán no sabes ni ubicarla en el mapa. Esos están con el negocio del uranio.
> Rusia? Los amigos de China?
> El Salvador? Con la energía de los volcanes? Pues que aprovechen en Canarias para minar.
> Venezuela? Allí no tienen ni para mantener viva a su población. Su petróleo es tan malo que no se puede ni refinar.
> ...



Estas tan informado que sigues siendo pobre.


----------



## Seronoser (24 Sep 2021)

La ostia está siendo tremenda 




Y a 5 años éstos son los números (incluyo la devaluación de la moneda donde vivo + la inflación acumulada PERO NO LOS IMPUESTOS que habrían de pagarse por cualquier activo, al hacerse líquidos...salvo el BTC):




El Putibex-35 sería la única inversión AÚN PEOR que tener el dinero debajo del colchón  .

Por eso en BTC entran en juego muchos factores, no solo el precio que uno ve en dólares en coinmarket y similares...


----------



## Polonia Viva (24 Sep 2021)

FUD chino en abril: -50%
FUD chino septiembre: -9%

Pues tampoco ha sido para tanto esta vez, no? Parece que cada vez tiene menos efecto, como es de esperar


----------



## Furillo (24 Sep 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> FUD chino en abril: -50%
> FUD chino septiembre: -9%
> 
> Pues tampoco ha sido para tanto esta vez, no? Parece que cada vez tiene menos efecto, como es de esperar



Yo esta mañana pensaba que a estas horas estaría testeando el soporte de los 30K trólares... así que el cuento del lobo ya no cuela.
También me parece que veremos más campañas de marketing como éstas de aquí a final de año.


----------



## |SNaKe| (25 Sep 2021)

Análisis de la situación: 

Como muchos sabéis la wma 20 es un indicador muy importante para bitcoin. Esta media a determinado los ciclos alcistas y los ciclos bajistas. Ahora mismo la estamos testeando, si queremos más resolución podemos usar la dma 128 que es equivalente a la wma 20.







Como podemos ver también en la acción del precio estamos en una zona muy importante de soporte resistencia:




Van a ser semanas clave, el movimiento será violento sea cual sea la resolución. Sí aguantamos en el diario la ma 128 seria muy buena señal, pero creo que más todavía que cerremos por encima de 42200 por las implicaciones que tiene en la acción del precio. 

Si estamos en un nuevo ciclo alcista el precio necesita testear la media como actualmente lo esta haciendo. Por el contrario sí caemos por debajo de la ma 20, no significa que tengamos otro criptoiniverno pero si meses de recuperación y posiblemente un colapso hasta 20k. Esos ciclos tan limpios que tuvimos en el pasado de 4 años creo que se han terminado, estamos ante un nuevo paradigma. 

Mi opinión personal, es que si caemos por debajo de la media y vamos a buscar los 20k seria una gran decepción dado el contexto macro. Es la hora de bitcoin, como lo fue en septiembre de 2020:


----------



## jaimitoabogado (25 Sep 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Como está el precio de la energía, y los criptomonguers usándola para minar



Los que minamos en españa nos pagáis la luz los pringados como tú.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (25 Sep 2021)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Los que minamos en españa nos pagáis la luz los pringados como tú.



Sale rentable minar en España?. Hace años ya pensaba que no, pero ahora encima con el desmadre de la subida de la factura energética, me cuesta creer que sea rentable.

Claro que supongo que se puede minar a pérdidas, aguantando hasta que suba.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jaimitoabogado (25 Sep 2021)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Sale rentable minar en España?. Hace años ya pensaba que no, pero ahora encima con el desmadre de la subida de la factura energética, me cuesta creer que sea rentable.
> 
> Claro que supongo que se puede minar a pérdidas, aguantando hasta que suba.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk



Para sacar ahora mismo 1800 en Btc , estarías pagando casi 4k de luz


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Sep 2021)

Gordon signs bill exempting Wyoming natural gas flared for cryptocurrency mining from taxation


CASPER, Wyo. — Wyoming Governor Mark Gordon signed House Bill 189 into law on Thursday, April 15, legislation which will exempt the use of natural gas




oilcity.news





Hablando de minería, en Wyoming se la pela minar con gas, aprueban ley para hacerlo más fácil, ahora minar con gas no tiene costes en impuestos.


----------



## HOOOR (25 Sep 2021)

Alguien aquí aún no se ha enterado que la mayor parte de la energía para el minado son, y serán todavía más, los sobrantes de la energía industrial y doméstica.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (25 Sep 2021)

Odysee se apunta al carro de twitter.










Odysee


Explore a whole universe of videos on Odysee from regular people just like you!




odysee.com


----------



## Edu.R (26 Sep 2021)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Para sacar ahora mismo 1800 en Btc , estarías pagando casi 4k de luz



Recuerdo que, cuando empezó todo decían: Es que para sacar 50 BTC al mes, tienes que pagar 200€ de luz. No compensa.

No, en aquel momento no compensaba NADA, pero joder, ojalá haberme gastado 1.000€ en luz


----------



## jaimitoabogado (26 Sep 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Recuerdo que, cuando empezó todo decían: Es que para sacar 50 BTC al mes, tienes que pagar 200€ de luz. No compensa.
> 
> No, en aquel momento no compensaba NADA, pero joder, ojalá haberme gastado 1.000€ en luz



Alomejor con esos 1000€ abría comprado 400btc


----------



## fjsanchezgil (26 Sep 2021)

jaimitoabogado dijo:


> Alomejor con esos 1000€ abría comprado 400btc



Lo único bueno es que esos 50btcs mindados serían sin kyc; pero sí, yo siempre he leido eso mismo: te sale mas rentable comprar que minar.

Supongo que en otros países con la factura de la luz mas razonable, te puede salir económicamente mas rentable minar que comprar, pero en Spain...

Otra cosa mas a favor de minar, es que estás ayudando a aumentar la seguridad de la red Bitcoin, y que si nadie minara, no habria Bitcoin 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## loveyou9102 (27 Sep 2021)

BUena y top


----------



## kynes (27 Sep 2021)

No veo hilo específico de Lightning Network y para no abrir uno nuevo pregunto por aquí.

¿Sabéis si existe alguna web de análisis en tiempo real de transacciones parecida a esta del XRPL? Threexrp No soy capaz de encontrar nada similar sólo algunas análiticas en Bitcoin Visuals - Extensive Charts and Statistics pero nada dinámico. Si no existe, que me extraña, ¿pensáis sería posible crear una web/app similar para LN?


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Sep 2021)

El que dijo que BTC era una estafa ahora dice que puede multiplicar X10 en los próximos 5 años.


----------



## jkaza (27 Sep 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El que dijo que BTC era una estafa ahora dice que puede multiplicar X10 en los próximos 5 años.



Con la cantidad de criptomonguers que está viendo que se van a arruinar, es normal que quiera que entren más.


----------



## jkaza (27 Sep 2021)

Os lo voy a explicar con una gráfica a ver si sois más hintelijentes que un ratón


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Sep 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Os lo voy a explicar con una gráfica a ver si sois más hintelijentes que un ratón
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 788843



Llegó el tonto de los memes, ya sabemos cómo funciona el mercado. ¿Por qué no te vas a trolear a otro sitio o a comprar Shivas y nos dejas a los demás hablar de cosas de mayores?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 Sep 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El que dijo que BTC era una estafa ahora dice que puede multiplicar X10 en los próximos 5 años.



Otro converso al saco cripto.


----------



## kynes (27 Sep 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El que dijo que BTC era una estafa ahora dice que puede multiplicar X10 en los próximos 5 años.



Hace 4 días JPMorgan apostaba en contra de Bitcoin diciendo que los inversores en futuros se estaban pasando de BTC a ETH. Unos pocos días después dice lo contrario.

Si dice JPMorgan "compra ahora", seguramente a corto plazo haya que hacer lo contrario. Pero la cuestión es saber qué están diciendo si ni ellos mismos se aclaran.

¿No tendrá esto Biggest U.S. And European Banks Oppose Basel’s New Strict Bitcoin Rules algo que ver? Los grandes bancos quieren oponerse a cumplir con Basilea III ya que no lo quieren considerar activos de alto riesgo " They added that such a high-risk weight was not necessarily for Bitcoin. "


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Sep 2021)

Tengo entendido que el quilombo que ha hecho Twitter con los pagos LN implica usar una "custodial wallet" y ahora la gente anda descontenta con eso.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Sep 2021)




----------



## Beborn (28 Sep 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Tengo entendido que el quilombo que ha hecho Twitter con los pagos LN implica usar una "custodial wallet" y ahora la gente anda descontenta con eso.



Para enviar puedes usar cualquier wallet, custodial o no.

Para recibir, han comenzado con strike que es custodial, pero tambien se puede añadir directamente una dirección BTC y supongo que LN.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Sep 2021)

Sobre el famoso tema de la escalabilidad, hay una corriente de pensamiento que dice que la red de BTC, incluso con la capa LN, no está preparada para que entren de golpe los ≈8.000 millones de almas que hay en el mundo, y eso es cierto. Pero también es cierto que no todos van a querer entrar de golpe, se podría dar una entrada gradual y escalonada a lo largo de varias décadas. Y siempre está la opción de usar "custodial wallets", que la idea en un principio genera rechazo, pero pensemos que la inmensa mayoría del planeta es pobre como las ratas y solo tiene calderilla para pasar el día y poco más, así que una custodial le basta y le sobra. Otro tema es que tengas millones y millones y no duermas tranquilo sin tener tú las claves privadas, pero seamos serios, gente con tanta pasta es una minoría, y esa minoría sí podrá entrar perfectamente en la red. Joder si hasta en España, país supuestamente perteneciente al primer mundo, hay gente que en el banco tiene 2.000 € si es que llega, para esa mierda les basta y les sobra con una custodial. Y si Twitter va a ser su punto de entrada pues bienvenido sea.


----------



## kynes (28 Sep 2021)

Objetivamente, lo de Twitter-Strike es sólo un testing. Strike sólo está disponible en US y El Salvador, por el momento.

Leo que .. LN es layer 2 , centralizada, transacciones tienen que ser prefinanciadas (pre-funded). No es segura para transacciones grandes. No es escalable. Los dos lados de la Tx (emisor y receptor) deben estar online para que se efectúe la transferencia.

O se ponen mucho las pilas o puede "morir de éxito".


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Sep 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Los dos lados de la Tx (emisor y receptor) deben estar online para que se efectúe la transferencia.



No me jodas hamijo, hoy en día raro es el tipo que se compra un smartphone y no se pone tarifa de datos.


----------



## Polonia Viva (28 Sep 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Joder si hasta en España, país supuestamente perteneciente al primer mundo, hay gente que en el banco tiene 2.000 € si es que llega



El 65% de los estadounidenses no puede hacer frente ni a una factura inesperada de $500









A $500 surprise expense would put most Americans into debt


Six out of 10 in the U.S. lack the savings to cover a modest emergency expense, highlighting their financial insecurity




www.cbsnews.com





No creo que en España sea muy diferente. Perdón por el off-topic


----------



## kynes (28 Sep 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No me jodas hamijo, hoy en día raro es el tipo que se compra un smartphone y no se pone tarifa de datos.



Si, y qué? A día de hoy me parece una limitación importante. Limita mucho los casos de uso y me hace dudar seriamente sobre la seguridad del canal, sobre todo cuando leo que LN no considera importante que la Wallet tenga que estar permanentemente conectada a Internet. 

*Can I receive payments while being offline?*

To perform a Lightning Network transaction, *both peers as well as all routing nodes in between need to be online. *For mobile wallets, this often *requires keeping the wallet running until the payment is settled,* after which the application or device can be turned off. From a safety perspective it is not important to keep a Lightning wallet permanently connected to the internet.
FAQ 


No te digo que LN no tenga sus casos de uso pero por lo que estoy leyendo parece estar bastante limitada.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Sep 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Si, y qué? A día de hoy me parece una limitación importante. Limita mucho los casos de uso y me hace dudar seriamente sobre la seguridad del canal, sobre todo cuando leo que LN no considera importante que la Wallet tenga que estar permanentemente conectada a Internet.
> 
> *Can I receive payments while being offline?*
> 
> ...



Me parece que se diseñó algo específico para la seguridad de los canales LN offline, "altruistic watchtowers", pero pronto quedará obsoleto cuando llegue el softfork *sighash_anyprevout* y su "eltoo". Incluso se habla de que "eltoo" también ha quedado obsoleto en favor de las *Inherited IDs*.


----------



## barborico (30 Sep 2021)

Excelente


----------



## mmm (30 Sep 2021)

Btc a 100mil en navidad

fuente?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Sep 2021)

@calopez quita ya el hilo viejo y chinchetea este, mermao.


----------



## The Grasshopper (30 Sep 2021)

Creo que no se ha compartido por aquí aún pero Powell ha dicho que no piensa prohibir el Bitcoin ni las stable coins


----------



## vacutator (30 Sep 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Creo que no se ha compartido por aquí aún pero Powell ha dicho que no piensa prohibir el Bitcoin ni las stable coins



Y también ha dicho que no tienen intención de poner puertas al campo. Menos mal !!


----------



## Seronoser (30 Sep 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Creo que no se ha compartido por aquí aún pero Powell ha dicho que no piensa prohibir el Bitcoin ni las stable coins



Como si al BTC le importara lo que hagan los norteamericanos...o los chinos...o los rusos....
Bitcoin es inevitable.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Sep 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Como si al BTC le importara lo que hagan los norteamericanos...o los chinos...o los rusos....
> Bitcoin es inevitable.



De todos modos es mejor que no molesten con eso, lo veo positivo. Los que la están cagando son los chinos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Oct 2021)

Al señor Powell habría que decirle que aunque tuviera intenciones no podría hacer absolutamente nada, así que se meta su declaración por el ojal.


----------



## Porestar (1 Oct 2021)

¿Quién ha sido?


----------



## cholesfer (1 Oct 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Quién ha sido?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 793261



Davitin, ha vendido sus IOTAs.


----------



## Edu.R (1 Oct 2021)

Kapasao, joer.


----------



## Satoshi (1 Oct 2021)

UPTOBER ya se nota. empezamos bien el bullrun


----------



## veismuler (1 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Kapasao, joer.



Pues ya lo sabes si no baja... El que tenga un btc le ha apañado el mes.


----------



## nandin83 (1 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Kapasao, joer.



Ha pasado Octubre. Alabado sea Tochovista.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Kapasao, joer.



Que VISA se ha dado cuenta que el dinero FIAT ya no es una buena inversión... más bien todo lo contrario, es una inversión ruinosa en tiempos de inflación como la que nos espera, y apuesta por las stablecoins:

*Visa Working on Interoperability Platform for Stablecoins, CBDCs — CoinDesk*


----------



## farang (1 Oct 2021)

A efectos de inversión, las criptos "estables" son igual o peor que el fiar. Si el dolar baja las monedas estables tambien.

Con criptos estables dependes de la entidad centralizada que te respalda la paridad con un activo (dolar) que a su vez depende de la impresora de la fed.

A mi me interesan algo mas las ancladas al oro.


----------



## CBDC (1 Oct 2021)

Visa hará de intermediario a cambio de una comisión, como ya hace ahora con el fiat.
No invertirá en stablecoins propiamente dichas, lo cual no tendría sentido. A no ser que saque la suya, que también podría ser.


----------



## kynes (1 Oct 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Visa hará de intermediario a cambio de una comisión, como ya hace ahora con el fiat.
> No invertirá en stablecoins propiamente dichas, lo cual no tendría sentido. A no ser que saque la suya, que también podría ser.



A lo que no le veo sentido es al desarrollo de un protocolo o plataforma nuevo desde cero. A lo mejor lo estoy entendiendo mal ¿Es de eso de lo que están hablando? En cuanto a los costes, toda transacción tiene costes, pero el uso de blockchain teóricamente los debería eliminar (reducir casi a 0).


----------



## Novatohimbersor (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (1 Oct 2021)

Otro estado en USA que se suma. Permitirá por ley a las empresas tener BTC en sus balances.


----------



## el cabrero (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## Al-paquia (1 Oct 2021)

Boomtubre


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 Oct 2021)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Oct 2021)

Jack Mallers hablando en la CNN nada menos:



Quizá se esté exponiendo demasiado al igual que Andreas, a los de la nariz no les debe hacer mucha gracia lo que están haciendo y puede que tengan un accidente. Nakamoto lo sabía y por eso llegado un determinado momento desapareció.


----------



## jkaza (2 Oct 2021)

Y todavía los criptomonguers piensan que el estado y la CNN son sus amigüitos


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Oct 2021)




----------



## Novatohimbersor (2 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Jack Mallers hablando en la CNN nada menos:
> 
> 
> 
> Quizá se esté exponiendo demasiado al igual que Andreas, a los de la nariz no les debe hacer mucha gracia lo que están haciendo y puede que tengan un accidente. Nakamoto lo sabía y por eso llegado un determinado momento desapareció.



puede que en otra medida lo mismo que a estos... 








Aquí ya se ha dicho mucho sobre Bukele y el riesgo que corre



El dictador más cool de mundo mundial


----------



## HOOOR (2 Oct 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Otro estado en USA que se suma. Permitirá por ley a las empresas tener BTC en sus balances.



Pues ojo que Illinois no es nebraska ni idaho, ahí esta nada menos que el mercado de Futuros de materias primas...


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Oct 2021)

BlackRock’s Hildebrand Says Higher Inflation Is Here to Stay







www.bloomberg.com





Los que mandan avisan de que la alta inflación ha llegado para quedarse.


----------



## Novatohimbersor (3 Oct 2021)

alguien ha probado este bot para enviar/recibir sats? 



https://twitter.com/satoshi_LN_bot?s=09



se supone que es escribiendo en un mensaje de su tuiter... 


1. @satoshi_LN_bot !Tip 1000 - Will TIP pleb 1,000 Sats.

2. @satoshi_LN_bot !GivePowerOfSatoshi - Will give pleb the power to TIP others

3. @satoshi_LN_bot !Donate 1000 - Will allow you to donate 1,000 Sats to the bot so everyone can enjoy the power of Layer 2

y los recibes y luego puedes enviar tú?


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Oct 2021)

El hash ya no echa de menos a China. Pobres comunistas fracasados.


----------



## _______ (3 Oct 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El hash ya no echa de menos a China. Pobres comunistas fracasados.



Que se Jordan cojones puto winnie de poo


----------



## Red Star (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (3 Oct 2021)

50k?
Deja-vu?
Es octubre.

Mi impresión es que si no se marca un ATH antes de final de año, es que lo pegó antes de tiempo (Principios de 2021), y seguiremos laterales bastante.

Pero es solo una impresión basada en sensaciones subjetivas.


----------



## Novatohimbersor (3 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> 50k?
> Deja-vu?
> Es octubre.
> 
> ...



Por mantener un poco el hilo arriba ya que @calopez no quiere ponerle xinxeta...

por ahí varios tiralíneas dicen que si superamos pronto los 53-54K dólares nos vamos a un nuevo ATH.

van a encender las impresoras hasta/desde el 18 de octubre los usanos?

si hay una nueva caída del Sp500 no van a empezar a comprar?

Ante una nueva "crisis de suministros" qué soluciones proponen además de que no compremos?
Imprimir y comprar más caro...

Tendrán que volver a enviar cheques a cada usano? Esta vez hasta al perro...

Ellos mismos están propiciando el escenario para que todo eso acabe en el dinero más duro que existe. Y aquí sabemos cuál es.

No descarto ningún escenario pero intuimos por dónde pueden ir las cosas estos meses hasta Navidad...


----------



## Rallo (3 Oct 2021)

Aja. Si, seguramente.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Oct 2021)




----------



## Silver94 (4 Oct 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



Sí, claro. El Salvador, con 6 millones de personas, la mitad no tienen ni cuenta corriente, el 35% vive bajo el umbral de la pobreza, pero han conseguido casi 3 millones de usuarios en un mes. Por supuesto.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Oct 2021)

Hay que tener fe hamijos, observemos lo ocurrido en ciclos anteriores:




En 2013 la mayor parte del año estuvo tranquila lateral-alcista y hasta noviembre no empezó el quilombo.




En 2017 pasó algo muy similar, año lateral alcista hasta que llega noviembre-diciembre y BOOM.

Es decir todavía queda, en teoría, 1 o 2 meses hasta que la cosa empiece a animarse.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Oct 2021)




----------



## ninfireblade (4 Oct 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Sí, claro. El Salvador, con 6 millones de personas, la mitad no tienen ni cuenta corriente, el 35% vive bajo el umbral de la pobreza, pero han conseguido casi 3 millones de usuarios en un mes. Por supuesto.




Es más fácil comprar un teléfono móvil que abrir una cuenta corriente.


----------



## The Grasshopper (4 Oct 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Es más fácil comprar un teléfono móvil que abrir una cuenta corriente.



De hecho en Africa y demás áreas tercermundistas , las criptos abren un paranoma desconocido de “bancarizar” sin bancos a millones y millones de personas. Es una revolución y el que no lo vea está ciego


----------



## |SNaKe| (4 Oct 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Sí, claro. El Salvador, con 6 millones de personas, la mitad no tienen ni cuenta corriente, el 35% vive bajo el umbral de la pobreza, pero han conseguido casi 3 millones de usuarios en un mes. Por supuesto.



El gobierno regalo 30 dólares en btc a cada ciudadano.

Eres un buen cuñado.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (4 Oct 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> la mitad no tienen ni cuenta corriente,




Es que de eso se trata, en países donde buena parte de la población no tiene acceso a bancos, y no solo por falta de fondos, es donde el BTC entra en juego de manera históricamente disruptiva.





__





Bitcoin Beach







www.bitcoinbeach.com


----------



## barborico (4 Oct 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Sí, claro. El Salvador, con 6 millones de personas, la mitad no tienen ni cuenta corriente, el 35% vive bajo el umbral de la pobreza, pero han conseguido casi 3 millones de usuarios en un mes. Por supuesto.



A rabiar tocan


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Oct 2021)

No sé si se ha comentado ya en este hilo pero que no se nos pase por alto esto:









"Bitcoin será moeda corrente no Brasil em breve", diz Dep. federal Aureo Ribeiro


O deputado federal Aureo Ribeiro disse em uma entrevista que o Bitcoin vai comprar casa, carro e mais após aprovação de sua lei.




livecoins.com.br





200 y pico millones de habitantes no son moco de pavo.


----------



## gapema (4 Oct 2021)

¿Bitcoin se ha caído como fb y whatsapp?

ahh que nunca se ha caído...¿por qué será?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (4 Oct 2021)

Juo juo juo juo


----------



## kynes (4 Oct 2021)

Análisis lunar Paco. A ver qué hace BTC a partir del 8-10.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## vpsn (5 Oct 2021)

Silver94 dijo:


> Sí, claro. El Salvador, con 6 millones de personas, la mitad no tienen ni cuenta corriente, el 35% vive bajo el umbral de la pobreza, pero han conseguido casi 3 millones de usuarios en un mes. Por supuesto.



Se nota que has viajado mucho. Aunque el 90% de un pais viva bajo el umbral de la pobreza para los estandares occidentales, no significa que esta gente no tenga un smartphone, que es basicamente todo lo que hace falta para tener un wallet operativo. 

De echo, muchas veces tienen un mobil mejor que el mio, ya que al ser poblacion muy deficiente intelectual (por iq y por educacion) el aparentar fortuna con cosas caras es una prioridad absoluta (luego comen un plato de arroz 3 veces al dia, que es practicamente gratis, y pista)


----------



## Furillo (5 Oct 2021)

barborico dijo:


> A rabiar tocan



Yo le diría al lumbreras de Jaime, que terminó el mes de septiembre con 0.045 btc y ha empezado octubre con 0.044
Si sigue pensando en trólares, mal camino ha escogido.


----------



## mr nobody (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (5 Oct 2021)

Los 50k otra vez, de tranquis tomándose un chato de vino tinto Ribera del Duero.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Oct 2021)

Bienvenidos sean los 50k de nuevo jojojo.

Sobre el tema de el Salvador y al supuesta aceptación masiva de BTC, ¿está la población salvadoreña preparada para hacerse cargo de la seed, de hacer backups, en definitiva de hacerse responsable de su dinero? Está muy bien que el gobierno les haya regalado una wallet y 30 $, pero creo que no basta con eso, también debería haber iniciado una fuerte campaña de educación antes de darles esa herramienta tan potente. Al parecer Chivo Wallet es custodial, pero supongo que mucha gente querrá solo pillar los 30 pavos y meterlos en Electrum o lo que sea. Aunque bueno, supongo que alguien que da ese paso está al tanto de lo que es la seed y la importancia que tiene.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Análisis lunar Paco. A ver qué hace BTC a partir del 8-10.



DESENVOLUPA esa idea cabrón, ¿la luna llena es buena o mala para el precio?


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> DESELVOLUPA esa idea cabrón, ¿la luna llena es buena o mala para el precio?



Llena buena.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## kynes (5 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> DESELVOLUPA esa idea cabrón, ¿la luna llena es buena o mala para el precio?



Luna Llena parece correlacionar con techo local. 

Básicamente:

Full Moon = Luna llena --> VENDER
New Moon = Luna Nueva --> COMPRAR

Se puede añadir el indicador de fases lunares a los charts de tradingview fácilmente. Por lo visto es un indicador que se usa en otros mercados desde hace tiempo aunque parezca una tontería 

¿Es una estrategia "tradeable" o rentable? Ni idea, no estoy dando consejos financieros, aunque parece que si hubiese usado esa estrategia en 2021 no me hubiera ido mal. 

Luna LLena (BLANCA) 
Luna Nueva (GRIS)




Mañana día 6 de octubre viene Luna Nueva. Debería haber cambio de tendencia a la baja.


*Fases de la Luna para 2021 y 2022*

Fase de la LunaFechaHora de Inicio Cuarto Menguante29 de Septiembre de 202103:58* Luna Nueva**06 de Octubre de 2021*13:05 Cuarto Creciente13 de Octubre de 202105:27* Luna Llena**20 de Octubre de 2021*16:57 Cuarto Menguante28 de Octubre de 202122:06 Luna Nueva04 de Noviembre de 202122:15 Cuarto Creciente11 de Noviembre de 202113:48 Luna Llena19 de Noviembre de 202109:59 Cuarto Menguante27 de Noviembre de 202113:29 Luna Nueva04 de Diciembre de 202108:44 Cuarto Creciente11 de Diciembre de 202102:37 Luna Llena19 de Diciembre de 202105:37 Cuarto Menguante27 de Diciembre de 202103:26 Luna Nueva02 de Enero de 202219:35


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (5 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Luna Llena parece correlacionar con techo local.
> 
> Básicamente:
> 
> ...



Jodidas profecias auto-realizadas, espero no nos rompan este ciclo alcista.


----------



## Porestar (5 Oct 2021)

Cuando llegas a casa, miras la cotización y ves que hoy has ganado mucho más con BTC que con los remos.


----------



## el cabrero (5 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Full Moon = Luna llena --> VENDER
> New Moon = Luna Nueva --> COMPRAR



No es tan sencillo, la luna por si sola no dice nada. Hay que mirar también el resto de cuerpos celestes: sol, mercurio, venus, marte, júpirter, saturno, urano que rige a las criptos, etc, todos. Además la carta de nacimiento de bitcoin de 2009, la de uno mismo para ver como interactúan y si está contemplado en tu radix ganar dinero con esto; progresiones, revoluciones solares, lunares, eclipses, etc.. de ambas. Y así con todo hasta los mejores fallan, no es tan sencillo como mirar la luna y si esta llena bitcoin va arriba y si es nueva va para abajo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Oct 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> No es tan sencillo, la luna por si sola no dice nada. Hay que mirar también el resto de cuerpos celestes: sol, mercurio, venus, marte, júpirter, saturno, urano que rige a las criptos, etc, todos. Además la carta de nacimiento de bitcoin de 2009, la de uno mismo para ver como interactúan y si está contemplado en tu radix ganar dinero con esto; progresiones, revoluciones solares, lunares, eclipses, etc.. de ambas. Y así con todo hasta los mejores fallan, no es tan sencillo como mirar la luna y si esta llena bitcoin va arriba y si es nueva va para abajo.



Fíjate qué hilo abrí hace poco, del astrólogo más reputado de España:






Entendidos en astrología a mí, ¿el bitcoñito va a subir o bajar? Francisco Lojo habla pero no aclara nada


Se supone que es de los mejores astrólogos de España por no decir el mejor, según muchos... Hace un par de meses subió esto a Youtube: Básicamente se dedica a relacionar noticias publicadas en prensa digital con las subidas y bajadas del bitcoñito, cosa que a toro pasado todos podemos hacer...




www.burbuja.info





Por cierto interviene un forero hablando también de la Luna llena y las bajadas.


----------



## Seronoser (5 Oct 2021)

Ya esta BTC solo a un 20% de su máximo histórico.


----------



## mmm (6 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Fíjate qué hilo abrí hace poco, del astrólogo más reputado de España:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nos haremos de oro con el btc, camarada?


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2021)

Un dato llamativo.

Aun estando con un valor en dólares bastante gostoso de casi 52k, la dominancia está bajísima. Apenas llega al 43%, es de las más bajas en los últimos 3 años. Lo digo porque, aunque nunca va a volver a aquellas dominancias del 85-90%, un 60-65% suele ser un valor bastante normal, y estamos lejos.

Solo para dar perspectiva de que, a poco que lo de las alts se vuelva al BTC, que suele acabar pasando, el ATH es cuasi-inevitable.

Eso no quita que aunque haya un nuevo ATH (Lo cual supone que cualquier inversión de cualquier tipo en cualquier momento es rentable), siga habiendo mensajes nocoineros.


----------



## Novatohimbersor (6 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Un dato llamativo.
> 
> Aun estando con un valor en dólares bastante gostoso de casi 52k, la dominancia está bajísima. Apenas llega al 43%, es de las más bajas en los últimos 3 años. Lo digo porque, aunque nunca va a volver a aquellas dominancias del 85-90%, un 60-65% suele ser un valor bastante normal, y estamos lejos.
> 
> ...



Bitcoin es inevitable


----------



## Novatohimbersor (6 Oct 2021)

en ocasiones me preocupo demasiado pero es que ves como va todo, los impuestos que se nos vienen, la inflación, que si vas a heredar algo más, que las ventas no van igual, si China, USA y dices...

Si no tuviera bitcoñitos la verdad es que estaría totalmente amargao...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Oct 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Nos haremos de oro con el btc, camarada?



Sí, pero la expresión nueva que hay que acuñar no es "hacerse de oro" sino "hacerse de satoshis" o algo así.


----------



## CBDC (6 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Un dato llamativo.
> 
> Aun estando con un valor en dólares bastante gostoso de casi 52k, la dominancia está bajísima. Apenas llega al 43%, es de las más bajas en los últimos 3 años. Lo digo porque, aunque nunca va a volver a aquellas dominancias del 85-90%, un 60-65% suele ser un valor bastante normal, y estamos lejos.
> 
> ...



Es normal que la dominancia de Bitcoin se reduzca a lo largo del tiempo.
Cada vez hay más alts. Si las juntas todas, aunque la mayoría sean mierda, suman una gran capitalización.


----------



## kynes (6 Oct 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Jodidas profecias auto-realizadas, espero no nos rompan este ciclo alcista.



La tendencia sigue siendo alcista, aunque la corrección puede no haber acabado. 

No veo ruptura de tendencia alcista salvo evento cisne negro muy serio, que pienso no debe ocurrir en este ciclo de mercado. Ahora mismo pienso que interesa que el Market CAP aumente todo lo posible.

Hay olas y hay mareas. Que merezca la pena o no tradearlas eso ya es cuestión de cada uno y el riesgo que esté dispuesto a asumir.



el cabrero dijo:


> No es tan sencillo, la luna por si sola no dice nada. Hay que mirar también el resto de cuerpos celestes: sol, mercurio, venus, marte, júpirter, saturno, urano que rige a las criptos, etc, todos. Además la carta de nacimiento de bitcoin de 2009, la de uno mismo para ver como interactúan y si está contemplado en tu radix ganar dinero con esto; progresiones, revoluciones solares, lunares, eclipses, etc.. de ambas. Y así con todo hasta los mejores fallan, no es tan sencillo como mirar la luna y si esta llena bitcoin va arriba y si es nueva va para abajo.



Añadiendo astrología ya debe ser supercomplejo. No me gustan los modelos predictivos tan complejos. 

En tradingview hay algo de información sobre este indicador, dice que algunos inversores y traders lo tienen en cuenta como indicador (no único por supuesto):









Moon Phases — TradingView







es.tradingview.com





*Moon Phases*
*Definition*
The Moon Phases indicator displays moon phases on the chart. A dark circle indicates a full moon, a bright circle, a new moon. Bars between full and new moons are colored accordingly, as growing or waning.
*Summary*
*Some investors and traders believe lunar cycles can impact markets because of their subtle gravitational impacts on Earth and market participants. T*he Moon Phases indicator is a tool for watching that. It displays moon phases on the chart. A dark circle indicates a full moon, a bright circle, a new moon. Bars between full and new moons are colored accordingly, as growing or waning.


----------



## barborico (6 Oct 2021)

Que envidia de presidente


----------



## Bimbo (6 Oct 2021)

To the moon


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2021)

Los otoños son calientes y gostosos con BTC.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Elvensen (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## |SNaKe| (6 Oct 2021)

La hiperinflación esta aquí!!!! vamos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## |SNaKe| (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## |SNaKe| (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## |SNaKe| (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## |SNaKe| (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## |SNaKe| (6 Oct 2021)

Bienvenidos a la jungla!!!! Años advirtiéndolo, BITCOIN era vuestra salvación!!!!


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (6 Oct 2021)

Sat Symbol - Support the design initiative to make this the universal Satoshi symbol. Open, free, and unrestricted as Satoshi would have wanted. Please share. Satoshi Symbol, Sats Symbol.






satsymbol.com


----------



## Elvensen (6 Oct 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Sat Symbol - Support the design initiative to make this the universal Satoshi symbol. Open, free, and unrestricted as Satoshi would have wanted. Please share. Satoshi Symbol, Sats Symbol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues esta de puta madre el diseño


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2021)

Ahora mismo, 20 satoshis son más o menos un centavo de dólar.

Para cantidades del día a día, si el BTC sube un poco más, el satoshi vale perfectamente.

Cuidado pues.


----------



## _______ (6 Oct 2021)

Los 100 k estan descontados te plantas en una semana. 500 k mas bien


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Los 100 k estan descontados te plantas en una semana. 500 k mas bien


----------



## Edu.R (6 Oct 2021)

Las 6 cifras antes de cerrar 2021 las veo posibles, pero no creo que luego se vaya mucho más arriba. Alomejor 110-120k, luego corregirá y empezará un nuevo ciclo.

Son unos valores ya per se terriblemente BESTIAS, estamos aquí hablando de 100.000$ como del que habla del menú del día. Poca broma.


----------



## _______ (6 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Las 6 cifras antes de cerrar 2021 las veo posibles, pero no creo que luego se vaya mucho más arriba. Alomejor 110-120k, luego corregirá y empezará un nuevo ciclo.
> 
> Son unos valores ya per se terriblemente BESTIAS, estamos aquí hablando de 100.000$ como del que habla del menú del día. Poca broma.



Decir que son terriblemente bestias denota LA falta de consciencia de los mal que esta todo


----------



## Elvensen (7 Oct 2021)

Yo ya he calculado que para jubilarme antes de los 40 solo necesito que llegue a los 200k


----------



## sirpask (7 Oct 2021)

Si siguen así las cosas veo el BTC a 1M. 

Corregirme si me confundo en estas cuentas:

1M$ = 1 BTC 
1 BTC = 100.000.000 de shatoshis.
1M$=100.000.000 shatosis.
1$=100 shatosis.
1c$=1 shatoshi.

Pues estos numeros simplificarian muchas operaciones.


----------



## Seronoser (7 Oct 2021)

De momento la capitalización vuelve a sobrepasar el billón de dólares...y la plata ya está "solo" a 200.000 dólares.
Se viene sorpasso si esto sigue así.

Y por cierto, el dólar apreciándose desde hace semanas...


----------



## sirpask (7 Oct 2021)

Ayuda please.
Me hicieron ayer una pregunta que no supe contestar, me preguntaron si se puede hacer transacciones entre monederos segwit que empiezan por el 3, y direcciones que empiezan por bc1, y si se pueden intercambiar BTC entre ellas y como. 

Yo ni idea, creia que los monederos aceptaban todo. ¿No?


----------



## MIP (7 Oct 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Ayuda please.
> Me hicieron ayer una pregunta que no supe contestar, me preguntaron si se puede hacer transacciones entre monederos segwit que empiezan por el 3, y direcciones que empiezan por bc1, y si se pueden intercambiar BTC entre ellas y como.
> 
> Yo ni idea, creia que los monederos aceptaban todo. ¿No?



Si, no hay ningún problema, siempre que el programa que uses soporte envíos a direcciones Segwit nativo (direcciones bc1), cosa que salvo que sea muy antiguo, lo va a soportar sin problemas.

De todos modos asegúrate de ello. Por ej el monedero de Trezor soporta envíos a direcciones bc1


----------



## Elvensen (7 Oct 2021)

Ahora mismo en tele5 estan sacando entrevista a un etniano sobre criptos.


----------



## hyperburned (7 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ahora mismo, 20 satoshis son más o menos un centavo de dólar.
> 
> Para cantidades del día a día, si el BTC sube un poco más, el satoshi vale perfectamente.
> 
> Cuidado pues.



Hay varias billeteras de BTC que funcionan con sats. Al principio parecían optimistas pero luego han sido visionarios


----------



## hyperburned (7 Oct 2021)

1€ = 2.130 sats

1 peseta = 12,80 sats


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Oct 2021)

En el Salvador acaban de descubrir el timofiat.


----------



## Edu.R (7 Oct 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Si siguen así las cosas veo el BTC a 1M.
> 
> Corregirme si me confundo en estas cuentas:
> 
> ...



Si llegamos a las 7 cifras, tal cual. 1 satoshi = 1 centavo.

Que si hiciese falta, se le pueden meter ceros e introducir el centavo de satoshi  . Alomejor podría llamarse un Nakamoto.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Oct 2021)

Como Nakamoto era un tipo muy listo seguro que calculó las cosas para que más o menos 1 céntimo fuera equivalente a 1 satoshi. Pero como los bancos centrales no paran de darle al manubrio de la impresora pues se joderá esta maravillosa equivalencia y habrá que meterle más decimales.


----------



## Indignado (7 Oct 2021)

¿Tiene potencial BTC para llegar a 100k al final del año? no creo que nadie lo dude , pero si algo he aprendido con el poco tiempo que llevo en las cryptos que siempre hay intereses para tumbar la moneda (China,Elon ...)


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Como Nakamoto era un tipo muy listo seguro que calculó las cosas para que más o menos 1 céntimo fuera equivalente a 1 satoshi. Pero como los bancos centrales no paran de darle al manubrio de la impresora pues se joderá esta maravillosa equivalencia y habrá que meterle más decimales.



los bitcoin wrapped suelen tener hasta 18 ceros....

si quieres tradear con poco pues pillas el BTC en Polygon.... y ahorras en tasas y tal...
(PoS) Wrapped BTC (WBTC) Token Tracker | PolygonScan




con estos de bitcoin standard hashrate estas minando BTC de verdad... mirar el hilo...
NUEVO PELOTAZO: BTCST (BITCOIN STANDARD HASHRATE) | Burbuja.info


----------



## Skull & Bones (7 Oct 2021)

Bank of America 'bendice' los criptoactivos y lanza una apuesta rotunda por el blockchain | Mercados | Cinco Días (elpais.com)


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Oct 2021)

A mi lo que más me ha impresionado de estos días ha sido la última noticia que he posteado. Ciudadanos en el Salvador que están cambiando sus dólares a BTC. Lo veo premonitorio para el dólar.


----------



## Beborn (7 Oct 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> En el Salvador acaban de descubrir el timofiat.



Mientras BTC suba, todos los salvadoreños se creeran unas cracks de las finanzas.

Eso si, cuando baje (corrija) un poco y los que han comprado ayer y hoy entren en rojo, seguro que van a llorarle al gobierno y a organizar manifas otra vez contra el bitcoin y el Chivo, porque la gente es asi de subnormal.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Oct 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Mientras BTC suba, todos los salvadoreños se creeran unas cracks de las finanzas.
> 
> Eso si, cuando baje (corrija) un poco y los que han comprado ayer y hoy entren en rojo, seguro que van a llorarle al gobierno y a organizar manifas otra vez contra el bitcoin y el Chivo, porque la gente es asi de subnormal.



Cierto, y más cuando se carece de cultura financiera. Pero muchos van a empezar a apreciar al Bitcoin y serán holders que llegan para quedarse. Al final la moneda buena destruirá a la mala, ese proceso está ya en marcha y es inevitable.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Oct 2021)




----------



## nandin83 (7 Oct 2021)

Skull & Bones dijo:


> Bank of America 'bendice' los criptoactivos y lanza una apuesta rotunda por el blockchain | Mercados | Cinco Días (elpais.com)



Del Bank of America "Global Research":







Enhorabuena señoras y caballeros, vamos a ser todos millonarios. Estamos compitiendo contra auténticos subnormales.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Oct 2021)

Uyyyy, lo que han dicho estos...


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Oct 2021)

Estos ya van hasta las trancas y quieren que empiece la fiesta.


----------



## farang (8 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Como Nakamoto era un tipo muy listo seguro que calculó las cosas para que más o menos 1 céntimo fuera equivalente a 1 satoshi. Pero como los bancos centrales no paran de darle al manubrio de la impresora pues se joderá esta maravillosa equivalencia y habrá que meterle más decimales.



Eso no tiene sentido, no afecta, ademas, no todos los paises usan el euro o el dolar. El fiat es independiente al bitcoin de la misma forma que bitcoin es independiente al fiat, se podria decir que satoshi calculó que 5 satoshis equivalgan a 1 bolsa de plastico o un chicle. Si despues el precio de un chicle en euros son 5 euros eso despues dará igual, en el caso del euro las monedas de centimos se eliminarian.

De todas formas, yo digo mas bien que fué diseñado de forma que un satoshi equivalga a 10 céntimos de euro de hoy en dia, (mejor dicho 1 satoshi dos chicles.).
Que eso seria bitcon a 10 millones de euros de hoy, de hecho, desde los inicios de bitcoin ya se estaba hablando de que 1 bitcoin tiene el potencial de llegar a 10 millones de dolares (dolares de 2009, que son mas de 10 millones de euros de hoy en dia).









Computer Scientist Projected $10m Bitcoin Price Ten Years Ago


Just a week after the bitcoin genesis block in January 2009, computer scientist Hal Finney published a price prediction model of ten million




bitcoinist.com





Yo le doy 10-15 años para que bitcoin llegue a ese nivel de poder adquisitivo, llegados a ese punto veo la barra de pan a 100 euros, (1btc = 1.000 millones de euros de la próxima década, que son 10 millones de hoy), y en 20 años la desaparición por completo del fiat.
Estas cifras las digo siendo muy muy conservador, eso es el precio mínimo aspirable, puede llegar a mucho mas ya que bitcoin es un agujero negro que absorvirá todos los activos practicamente en su totalidad (todo el fiat mundial, acciones, bienes inmuebles, metales, etc), y esto sin contar el aumento de población mundial que va en crecimiento. Cuando la mayoria de nosotros estemos muertos, van a tener que añadir como mínimo dos o tres ceros a la derecha. (absorción de poder de casi todos los activos, bitcoin hará que la sociedad se eduque para ahorrar, aumento de la población mundial y pérdida de bitcoins).


----------



## Josar (8 Oct 2021)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Oct 2021)

@farang aquí en 2015 se hizo un análisis groso modo de qué ocurriría si Bitcoin tumbara por completo el sistema fiat, y hay un límite teórico de 47 millones de $ por BTC:









Futuro precio del bitcoin: entre 47 millones y 143.000 dólares


Cinco escenarios posibles en los que la cotización de la criptomoneda oscila entre los 43 millones de dólares y los 143.000 dólares.




elbitcoin.org





Y ojo que han pasado 6 años desde ese análisis y los bancos centrales han estado imprimiendo dinero como si no hubiera un mañana, entiendo pues que habría que recalcular todo y que el límite sería bastante superior a 47 millones de $.


----------



## |SNaKe| (8 Oct 2021)

¿Vamos?


----------



## kynes (8 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> @farang aquí en 2015 se hizo un análisis groso modo de qué ocurriría si Bitcoin tumbara por completo el sistema fiat, y hay un límite teórico de 47 millones de $ por BTC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1BTC = $47M en el Escenario 1 donde Bitcoin se apodera del mundo entero. No quiero matar la ilusión pero es, por decir algo, altamente improbable con lo que sabemos hoy en día. El mercado de las divisas digitales, CBDC, se está definiendo y algunos países las comienzan a adoptar.

En el escenario 5 de ese post, Bitcoin se convierte en la moneda dominante del comercio electrónico, 1BTC = $143K. Ni siquiera necesita convertirse en dominante en e-Commerce. Su valor especulativo debe ser suficiente. Hay muchas predicciones más actuales que lo ponen por encima de 150k en el próximo ciclo de mercado. Se irá viendo.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Oct 2021)

¿60k para el finde, si o no?


----------



## |SNaKe| (8 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿60k para el finde, si o no?



Paciencia, el timing es lo más complicado, pero la estructura de la acción del precio ahora mismo es simplemente preciosa. Es como ver un huracán de categoría 5 formándose.

Post: hablo en intervalo de meses.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> @farang aquí en 2015 se hizo un análisis groso modo de qué ocurriría si Bitcoin tumbara por completo el sistema fiat, y hay un límite teórico de 47 millones de $ por BTC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace poco salió un informe de fidelity que daba 80 kilos por Bitcoin para dentro de 15 años, igual piensan en el colapso del dinero fiduciario.


----------



## ertitoagus (8 Oct 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Paciencia, el timing es lo más complicado, pero la estructura de la acción del precio ahora mismo es simplemente preciosa. Es como ver un huracán de categoría 5 formándose.
> 
> Post: hablo en intervalo de meses.



está cogiendo una pinta de ultimo trimestre de 2017....


----------



## Edu.R (8 Oct 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Paciencia, el timing es lo más complicado, pero la estructura de la acción del precio ahora mismo es simplemente preciosa. Es como ver un huracán de categoría 5 formándose.
> 
> Post: hablo en intervalo de meses.



No, si paciencia toda la del mundo, era un sondeo de opinión para testar las ganas de ATH.


----------



## |SNaKe| (8 Oct 2021)

ertitoagus dijo:


> está cogiendo una pinta de ultimo trimestre de 2017....



Tiene muchas similitud con el ciclo de 2013.

Ciclo 2013 nube ichimoku:




Ciclo 2021 nube Ichimoku:


----------



## kynes (8 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿60k para el finde, si o no?



Los tiempos nadie los sabe. En el escenario en el que supera los 57k debería encontrar siguiente resistencia sobre los 63k.


----------



## kynes (8 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> No, si paciencia toda la del mundo, era un sondeo de opinión para testar las ganas de ATH.



Lo que me mosquea es que las masas está apostando por cifras por encimas de 100k o incluso 200k EOY. Y ya sabemos lo que hace el mercado cuando la masa quiere anticipar un movimiento... Paciencia, verlas venir, e intentar aprender, es lo que nos queda.


----------



## sirpask (8 Oct 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> ¿Tiene potencial BTC para llegar a 100k al final del año? no creo que nadie lo dude , pero si algo he aprendido con el poco tiempo que llevo en las cryptos que siempre hay intereses para tumbar la moneda (China,Elon ...)



Moooccc!!! estas equivocado, no hay intereses para tumbar el BTC, hay intereses para comprarlo mas balato.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Oct 2021)

Pues postea el informe ese borrando los datos que te comprometan.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (8 Oct 2021)

Creas una herramienta para predecir con certeza el precio de Bitcoin y en vez de hacerte muchimillonario con ella, la presentas en una practica de la Uni...


----------



## kynes (8 Oct 2021)

En tradingview se pueden ver las "ideas" que publica el personal BTCUSD — Bitcoin Chart and Price — TradingView 

Advierto, hay para todos los gustos.

Desde mi limitado conocimiento, mucho "tiralinea" total, sin base metodológica.


----------



## SUPERTECNICO (9 Oct 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Paciencia, el timing es lo más complicado, pero la estructura de la acción del precio ahora mismo es simplemente preciosa. Es como ver un huracán de categoría 5 formándose.
> 
> Post: hablo en intervalo de meses.



Crees que volveremos a tocar la MA20 semanal?
Apoyó varias veces durante las últimas semanas, yo veo esto muy bullish como para volver a tocarla.


----------



## |SNaKe| (9 Oct 2021)

SUPERTECNICO dijo:


> Crees que volveremos a tocar la MA20 semanal?
> Apoyó varias veces durante las últimas semanas, yo veo esto muy bullish como para volver a tocarla.



La ma 20 la podríamos volver a tocar perfectamente y mientras no la perforemos no ocurriría nada. Esta siendo un ciclo atípico y es muy difícil por no decir imposible de predecir. Por otro lado creo que en 2022/2023 iremos a por la SMA 200 semanal.

Siempre aposté porque este ciclo seria parecido a 2013 como así se esta confirmando, aunque me confundió el agotamiento de la tendencia en la primera parte, cosa que no sucedió en 2013.

Existe una posibilidad de que nunca volvamos a tener esas correcciones del 80% que nos llevan a buscar la SMA 200 semanal aunque desde mi punto de vista es remota todavía. Los mineros todavía tienen mucho peso. Date cuenta que en este ciclo a 900 bitcoins minados al día son 328500 bitcoins minados al año que todavía es una cantidad considerable, estamos hablando de 1314000 bitcoin minados en 4 años, lo cual es una cifra que puede desencadenar unas cascada de liquidaciones.

No significa que los mineros acumulen todos esos bitcoins ya que necesitan vender para mantener la infraestructura y ampliarla, pero esta demostrado que la acumulación de los mineros y su posterior venta tiene gran influencia en los ciclos bajistas de bitcoin.

Hay un factor a nuestro favor y es que china en este ciclo ya no tiene el peso de antaño en la minería, y es posible que los mineros del resto de países tengan una mentalidad distinta, entiendan bitcoin y por lo tanto lo usen como reserva de valor. En el fondo los chinos solo querían FIAT y utilizaban bitcoin para eso, no les culpo, son retrasados llevan más de 100 años con un régimen comunista y están contentos.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## kynes (9 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Creando FUD?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (9 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Creando FUD?





Lo contrario, "can´t", le ha dado la vuelta a la frase del ú_nicamente invierte lo que puedas permitirte perder._


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Creando FUD?



al contrario.

solo invierte lo que NO te puedes permitir perder.

es una invitacion a un ALL IN


----------



## MIP (9 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Creando FUD?



Creo que te refieres más bien a FOMO.


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



Llevo diciendo esto desde el verano de 2017 cuando Japón regulo (legalizo) los pagos con Bitcoin (que no moneda de curso legal) y regulo a los exchanges como entidades bancarias. Ese fue el momento disruptivo, esa fue la señal de que bitcoin ya no era un activo de riesgo y había que ir con todo. Cuatro años después hay quien no se ha enterado de la película y esta pensando en el salvador que es una nación pequeña y ni si quiera son conscientes de la regulación existente en Japón que viene a ser que si la contraparte acepta bitcoin como pago es totalmente legal, por lo tanto puedes comprar un coche, una casa, un barco o los servicios de una puta con bitcoin si la otra parte acepta, sin el atraco fiscal que se produce en España que tratan el intercambio de Bitcoin como una ganancia patrimonial (o perdida) sea cual sea el caso del intercambio. Básicamente la diferencia con la regulación del Salvador es que en este es obligado aceptar los pagos con Bitcoin y en Japón es voluntario.

Y lo dicho, aquí hay quien todavía no se han enterado de la película y están pensando en las regulaciones del país miercomunista de China. Seguir con vuestro dinero en el banco, cada día más pobres.

Exactamente el mismo momento de la historia que ocurrió con el ferrocarril y el motor de combustión frente a los vendedores de caballos y carros. Cuando surge una tecnología disruptiva se repite siempre la misma historia, la idea se van filtrando según la capacidad cerebral de cada persona, siendo los últimos los más tontos del lugar.

Me reitero, hace años que se dio esta señal, años, y algunos todavía están dando vueltas sobre sí mismos.

Suerte y que las impresoras sigan retumbando.


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Oct 2021)

Como ejemplo:



Bitcoin lleva 12 años y ya ha superado en cotización a los principales bancos americanos, VISA y MASTERCARD, también en volumen FIAT movido al día.

17 años tardo el coche de combustión en sustituir a los caballos, 5-10 años le quedan a Bitcoin para sustituir por completo al sistema bancario tradicional. 

De nuevo os deseo suerte NOCOINERS.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Oct 2021)

Quizá tarde un poco más, porque ver a un caballo y ver al lado un coche en marcha supone un impacto visual y sensorial que no deja lugar a dudas qué modelo está caduco y qué modelo es revolucionario. Sin embargo lo de Bitcoin no es tan obvio, requiere desprenderse de ideas, principios y concepciones sobre el dinero que están muy arraigados en la gente, amén de un mínimo de conocimientos técnicos para que al menos no te produzca rechazo el protocolo.


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Quizá tarde un poco más, porque ver a un caballo y ver al lado un coche en marcha supone un impacto visual y sensorial que no deja lugar a dudas qué modelo está caduco y qué modelo es recolucionario. Sin embargo lo de Bitcoin no es tan obvio, requiere desprenderse de ideas, principios y concepciones sobre el dinero que están muy arraigados en la gente, amén de un mínimo de conocimientos técnicos para que al menos no te produzca rechazo la idea.



Totalmente de acuerdo, por eso he puesto una horquilla de 5-10 años, pero ten en cuenta una cosa, la adopción esta creciendo de forma exponencial, llegara un momento en que tu vecino vera que tú prosperas y él se hunde en la mierda. Cómo bien dices es solo una cuestión de "marketing" solo que en este caso no harán falta agencias de publicidad, será la vida misma de la gente la que hará el marketing necesario.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Quizá tarde un poco más, porque ver a un caballo y ver al lado un coche en marcha supone un impacto visual y sensorial que no deja lugar a dudas qué modelo está caduco y qué modelo es recolucionario. Sin embargo lo de Bitcoin no es tan obvio, requiere desprenderse de ideas, principios y concepciones sobre el dinero que están muy arraigados en la gente, amén de un mínimo de conocimientos técnicos para que al menos no te produzca rechazo la idea.



Internet surgió en 1969 como tal, se empezó a expandir en 1989-1990, y yo diría que hasta que se impuso del todo como forma de comunicación desplazando a todo lo demás, fueron unos 20 años (2010 o asi).

BTC lleva más o menos una década, y yo creo que estamos empezando a entrar en la época donde empieza a poder ser relevante y la gente ya ha oido hablar de ello, pero le queda muy lejos. Como si en 1994 o 1995 oyeses que alguien tiene Internet en casa, pero que "eso es para frikis y piratas informáticos".

Para mi hay mucho paralelismo entre Internet y las Criptomonedas.


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Internet surgió en 1969 como tal, se empezó a expandir en 1989-1990, y yo diría que hasta que se impuso del todo como forma de comunicación desplazando a todo lo demás, fueron unos 20 años (2010 o asi).
> 
> BTC lleva más o menos una década, y yo creo que estamos empezando a entrar en la época donde empieza a poder ser relevante y la gente ya ha oido hablar de ello, pero le queda muy lejos. Como si en 1994 o 1995 oyeses que alguien tiene Internet en casa, pero que "eso es para frikis y piratas informáticos".
> 
> Para mi hay mucho paralelismo entre Internet y las Criptomonedas.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Oct 2021)

Sí, yo de hecho no tuve internec hasta 2003, cuando se popularizó el ADSL y las tarifas planas. Andreas también habla mucho de paralelismos entre la internet y el Bitcoin, y hace unos años decía que estábamos como a principios de los 90. Así que bueno ahora quizá andemos por 1995 o 1996.


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

Este era el uso de Internet en el mundo en 2016. Fijaros que aunque para nosotros Internet forma parte total y absoluta del día a día, muchas partes del mundo aun andan a dos velas:







Internet a día de hoy aun tiene algo de margen de crecimiento, imaginaros, si seguimos el paralelismo, lo que puede pasar con las criptomonedas.


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Este era el uso de Internet en el mundo en 2016. Fijaros que aunque para nosotros Internet forma parte total y absoluta del día a día, muchas partes del mundo aun andan a dos velas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echale un ojo a esta web:

World Internet Users Statistics and 2021 World Population Stats


----------



## Edu.R (10 Oct 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Echale un ojo a esta web:
> 
> World Internet Users Statistics and 2021 World Population Stats



Gracias. Datos más relevantes:

América del Norte: 93%
Europa: 88%
---
África: 43%

Desde el año 2000, Internet ha crecido en el mundo un 1.332%. Es decir 14 veces lo que había.

Haciendo el paralelismo, imaginaros el BTC haciendo un x14 de su valor actual, estaríamos hablando de unos 800.000$ por unidad. Es mucho, pero a medio plazo, imposible no parece.


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Oct 2021)

Your Money AND Your Life


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Oct 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, por eso he puesto una horquilla de 5-10 años, pero ten en cuenta una cosa, la adopción esta creciendo de forma exponencial, llegara un momento en que tu vecino vera que tú prosperas y él se hunde en la mierda. Cómo bien dices es solo una cuestión de "marketing" solo que en este caso no harán falta agencias de publicidad, será la vida misma de la gente la que hará el marketing necesario.



Eso lo vamos a ver rápidamente en el Salvador, donde la gente en cuanto ha visto que el bitcoin renta más que eso dólar, ha ido corriendo a cambiar dólares por bitcoin.


----------



## pinay7 (10 Oct 2021)

una pregunta sobre el exchange coinbase pro, según dicen ellos, las comisiones son de 0,35% a partir de un tradeo con volumen de equivalente a mas de 10.000 dolare, sin embargo yo he hecho un trade de un volumen de una tirada de 11000 euros y me han cobrado el 0,5% que es la comisión habitual, alguien sabe por qué?


----------



## landlady (10 Oct 2021)

pinay7 dijo:


> una pregunta sobre el exchange coinbase pro, según dicen ellos, las comisiones son de 0,35% a partir de un tradeo con volumen de equivalente a mas de 10.000 dolare, sin embargo yo he hecho un trade de un volumen de una tirada de 11000 euros y me han cobrado el 0,5% que es la comisión habitual, alguien sabe por qué?



Creo que a partir de ahora te cobrarán el 0,35%, aunque lo hagas con 10 euros. Haz la prueba.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Porestar (11 Oct 2021)

1 BTC > 1Kg Au

Y las shitcoins penando.


----------



## Seronoser (11 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Quizá tarde un poco más, porque ver a un caballo y ver al lado un coche en marcha supone un impacto visual y sensorial que no deja lugar a dudas qué modelo está caduco y qué modelo es revolucionario. Sin embargo lo de Bitcoin no es tan obvio, requiere desprenderse de ideas, principios y concepciones sobre el dinero que están muy arraigados en la gente, amén de un mínimo de conocimientos técnicos para que al menos no te produzca rechazo el protocolo.



Así es...en el primer mundo.
Lejos del manto del euro/dolar/yen/franco suizo, es muy fácil de entender.
Por eso el crecimiento está siendo exponencial en sudamérica y áfrica.
Aunque como siempre, el dinero no está allí, sino en zona dolar.

Pero es que...es inevitable.
Es cuestión de tiempo que los ciudadanos lo entiendan.
Algunos lo harán a la fuerza, otros se están dando cuenta ahora. 
Pocos, se dieron cuenta hace tiempo.
Cada uno tendrá BTC al precio que se merece, sin duda.


----------



## |SNaKe| (11 Oct 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Así es...en el primer mundo.
> Lejos del manto del euro/dolar/yen/franco suizo, es muy fácil de entender.
> Por eso el crecimiento está siendo exponencial en sudamérica y áfrica.
> Aunque como siempre, el dinero no está allí, sino en zona dolar.
> ...



*"Cada uno tendrá BTC al precio que se merece, sin duda."

BY SERONOSER

*


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Oct 2021)

Yo veo subidas por encima de 100, tal vez 200, ahora, ese terreno será peligroso.


----------



## CBDC (11 Oct 2021)

¿ATH en breve?
Las alts no la están siguiendo en esta subida.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Oct 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> ¿ATH en breve?
> Las alts no la están siguiendo en esta subida.



Alguna como Stellar si, pero es verdad que la mayoría no.

Huele a azufre que no veas, ¿habrá erupción?


----------



## golden graham (11 Oct 2021)

Hueles eso hijo? Es Ath, nada en el mundo huele igual


----------



## kynes (11 Oct 2021)

Ha roto los 57k. Si los mantiene se puede ir a los 59k y pico. 

Hay quienes piensan que esto es una onda 5 y luego esperan corrección ABC. 

Otros que podemos estar en 3.

Sea donde sea que esté en el rango 59-60 puede haber corrección (menor o mayor) y empezar a fluir dinero hacia las ALTs.

¿Seguirá la tendencia bajando en luna llena (21/10/2021)?


----------



## barborico (11 Oct 2021)

Pero que coñio acaba de pasar


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Oct 2021)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Oct 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (12 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Ha roto los 57k. Si los mantiene se puede ir a los 59k y pico.
> 
> Hay quienes piensan que esto es una onda 5 y luego esperan corrección ABC.
> 
> ...



Todos los elliotistas se están comiendo un mojón, todas esas teorías de ondas siempre funcionan A POSTERIORI.


----------



## kynes (12 Oct 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Todos los elliotistas se están comiendo un mojón, todas esas teorías de ondas siempre funcionan A POSTERIORI.



Pues tienes parte de razón pero me da la impresión de que hablas desde una postura maximalista que no te deja ver otra cosa. Holdear también es un apuesta que puede funcionar o no *a posteriori.*

Surfear las olas de mayor tamaño no tiene demasiado riesgo, ni requiere mucho conocimiento, pero requiere paciencia y muy poca gente la tiene. 

La cuestión del éxito puede estar en saber manejar el riesgo de la forma que mejor se te adapte, porque tanto riesgo tiene ser un Maxi, un sólo holder como un trader al 100%. Para mi la fórmula es hacer aprox 80%-20%. Holdear un 80-85% y no jugar con más de un 20-15%. 

Conozco gente que ha duplicado sus criptos en este ciclo, y también a quién ha perdido todo por dejarse y tratar de tradear sub-olas con tanta fe ciega en Elliot que iban fuertemente apalancados.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Pues tienes parte de razón pero me da la impresión de que hablas desde una postura maximalista que no te deja ver otra cosa. Holdear también es un apuesta que puede funcionar o no *a posteriori.*
> 
> Surfear las olas de mayor tamaño no tiene demasiado riesgo, ni requiere mucho conocimiento, pero requiere paciencia y muy poca gente la tiene.
> 
> ...



Yo uso el modelo S2TF para saber dónde estamos, no tradeo pero tomaré una parte de beneficios según como vea el mercado. Respecto a Bitcoin, cuanto más maximalista se es, mejores retornos, ahora mismo estamos en un momento histórico para quien quiera verlo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (12 Oct 2021)

Están desesperados y ya no saben cómo frenar al BTC ....ay Jamie no aprendes no ?


----------



## mmm (12 Oct 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo uso el modelo S2TF para saber dónde estamos, no tradeo pero tomaré una parte de beneficios según como vea el mercado. Respecto a Bitcoin, cuanto más maximalista se es, mejores retornos, ahora mismo estamos en un momento histórico para quien quiera verlo.



Aconsejas meter 10mil leuros ahora cerca de máximos? 

Es arriesgado


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Oct 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Aconsejas meter 10mil leuros ahora cerca de máximos?
> 
> Es arriesgado



Eso es cuestión de cada uno, puede tener una corrección, pero pienso que más pronto que tarde va a triturarlos con contundencia.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Oct 2021)

Entre 130k y algo más de 300k. Sobre 200 y pico es muy posible. 

Aunque existe la posibilidad que suba más lento y más pausado en plan Amazon, al ser ya dinero institucional el que está dentro, eso piensan algunos analistas, pero yo me resisto a pensarlo ya que la avaricia es muy humana y aparecerá con la rotura de máximos.


----------



## CBDC (12 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Están desesperados y ya no saben cómo frenar al BTC ....ay Jamie no aprendes no ?



Que si es una estafa, que si es el futuro, que los empleados no compren, que ahora compramos, que se va a la luna, que no vale nada...
Han pasado por todas esas fases. 
Si hubiera un mínimo de criterio ya habrían perdido toda credibilidad y nadie les haría caso.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Oct 2021)

Yo intentaré lo mismo, aunque una parte se queda a hold eterno por si se da un escenario de hiperinflación e hiperbitcoinización. Yo los máximos los veo a finales de diciembre o por enero.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Oct 2021)

Con eso tienes más que de sobra, si se cumplen los informes de fidelity, en 10 años un solo bitcoin será una fortuna.


----------



## Pirro (12 Oct 2021)

Ahora que vuelve a salir a la palestra esa brillante y genial idea, ese derroche de ingenio humano de tallar un puto trozo de metal redondo, asignarle un valor de 1 billón de dólares porque sí, guardarlo en una cámara acorazada como si fuera una gran cosa y hacer que los demás agentes económicos se lo crean, Bitcoin se acerca a máximos. 

Cada vez parece más plausible la hiperbitcoinización. Y no será tanto por las cualidades de Bitcoin como por el derrumbe moral del sistema.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Porestar (12 Oct 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> Ahora que vuelve a salir a la palestra esa brillante y genial idea, ese derroche de ingenio humano de tallar un puto trozo de metal redondo, asignarle un valor de 1 billón de dólares porque sí, guardarlo en una cámara acorazada como si fuera una gran cosa y hacer que los demás agentes económicos se lo crean, Bitcoin se acerca a máximos.
> 
> Cada vez parece más plausible la hiperbitcoinización. Y no será tanto por las cualidades de Bitcoin como por el derrumbe moral del sistema.



¿Lo de la moneda de platino era en serio?


----------



## kynes (12 Oct 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Lo de la moneda de platino era en serio?



Si, pero de es de $1T o incluso $100T. Es eso *O* el Amageddon dicen The trillion dollar coin idea is back as a wacky way to prevent financial Armageddon


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Oct 2021)




----------



## Porestar (12 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Si, pero de es de $1T o incluso $100T. Es eso el Amageddon dicen The trillion dollar coin idea is back as a wacky way to prevent financial Armageddon



Increíble. Ni siquiera lo entiendo, la verdad.


----------



## CBDC (12 Oct 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Lo de la moneda de platino era en serio?



¿Acaso la economía actual no parece una broma?


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (12 Oct 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



Esto si que es un game over para BTC, de cualquier cosa cercana a chimpanzuela hay que huir como de la peste


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Oct 2021)

Andreas Katsulas dijo:


> Esto si que es un game over para BTC, de cualquier cosa cercana a chimpanzuela hay que huir como de la peste



A Bitcoin le importa un bledo quien lo utilice, es inmutable, está por encima de lo que piensen los seres humanos.


----------



## Edu.R (12 Oct 2021)

En poco más de un mes, llega Taproot. La estimación es el 14 de Noviembre.

Habrá que estar atentos, este soft fork es el más potente desde Segwit. Menos información en los bloques, lo que permitirá más transacciones y un poquito más de escalabilidad.


----------



## cholesfer (12 Oct 2021)

Venía a deciros que iba a romper para abajo pero me he entretenido con la merienda.


----------



## MIP (12 Oct 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Aconsejas meter 10mil leuros ahora cerca de máximos?
> 
> Es arriesgado



En mis 24 años viendo gráficas, no he conocido ningún valor que haya llegado a nuevos máximos sin superar antes los anteriores. 

O dicho de otro modo con un ejemplo, cuando estuvo a 19000 hace poco, estaba cerca de máximos (entonces 20000), y ya sabemos lo que paso después.

Dicho esto, que cada uno haga lo que crea mejor, esto no es ningún consejo.


----------



## nandin83 (12 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Están desesperados y ya no saben cómo frenar al BTC ....ay Jamie no aprendes no ?



El CEO de jotapémorgan o es un troll o es directamente subnormal


----------



## Edu.R (12 Oct 2021)

nandin83 dijo:


> El CEO de jotapémorgan o es un troll o es directamente subnormal



¿Esta gente que ha estudiado?


----------



## Burbujístico (12 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> ¿Esta gente que ha estudiado?



O es retrasado o más bien hacen estas cosas para confundir. 

Conozco a gente joven en la treintena que ha estudiado finanzas y economía. Se dedican a tradear e inversiones, son de ideología liberal, y no quieren saber nada de Bitcoin, no lo entienden, dicen que no es un activo ni saben lo que es. 


La desinformación y jugar a despistar les está sirviendo. 




Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Oct 2021)

Esperen un momento ....






Aquí hay algo muy raro ....son estas las ballenas que abren la boca para sus maniobras....


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## hyperburned (13 Oct 2021)

Tu también piensas que se puede manipular el supply de Bitcoin? Ay madre...


----------



## nandin83 (13 Oct 2021)

@El_anarquistamualdina es un multi de @jkaza

Que puto cansino.


----------



## HOOOR (13 Oct 2021)

Burbujístico dijo:


> O es retrasado o más bien hacen estas cosas para confundir.
> 
> Conozco a gente joven en la treintena que ha estudiado finanzas y economía. Se dedican a tradear e inversiones, son de ideología liberal, y no quieren saber nada de Bitcoin, no lo entienden, dicen que no es un activo ni saben lo que es.
> 
> ...



Gente como Alejandro Estebaranz...


----------



## Spielzeug (13 Oct 2021)

Invitación cordial para participar a todos:





__





Alquimia moderna: transformando ceros y unos en oro


Bitcoin es una genialidad del neuromarketing que ha conmutado conceptos para sugerir la tangibilidad de lo virtual, en concreto del oro. Esto ha posibilitado el surgimiento de una convención entre un grupo de personas que lo consideran el futuro del dinero gracias al mapa mental creado gracias a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Oct 2021)

Estados Unidos ya es el rey del hash. Sigo pensando que China va a lamentar dar la patada a su industria minera.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Oct 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Estados Unidos ya es el rey del hash. Sigo pensando que China va a lamentar dar la patada a su industria minera.




Muy interesante, ¿llegará algun día el BTC a respaldar al dolar? ¿El patrón Bitcoin-dolar sustituirá al petrodolar?


----------



## Edu.R (13 Oct 2021)

Pues este cambio no lo supimos ver ninguno, de hecho ha sido raro de cojones... muchos decían que "descentralización de que, si son los chinos los únicos que minan"


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## kynes (13 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues este cambio no lo supimos ver ninguno, de hecho ha sido raro de cojones... muchos decían que "descentralización de que, si son los chinos los únicos que minan"



Menos mal que los mineros de USA y Canada aseguran que ellos nunca harán como China y que no llegarán al 51%. Y que si llegan total son dos jurisdicciones distintas y aquí no pasa nada. Sigue siendo Descentralizada si o si


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Oct 2021)

Parece ser que ya hay dinero de gobiernos entrando de lleno en criptos, de momento, en stablecoins:

"Alerta Ballena de compra de USDT por 1,6 mil millones | Estrategias de Inversión"









Alerta: ballena de compra en la criptodivisa tether por 1.600 millones


Whale Alert, o lo que podríamos traducir Alerta Ballena, ha informado de importantes compras de USDT en las últimas 24hs por un valor de 1.600 millones de dólares.




www.estrategiasdeinversion.com


----------



## tolomeo (13 Oct 2021)

no recuerdo ni desde cuando llevas dando la turra


----------



## barborico (13 Oct 2021)

tolomeo dijo:


> no recuerdo ni desde cuando llevas dando la turra



Es una gozada que me haya metido en el ignore el estatista subnormalina


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Oct 2021)

Efectivamente, no entiendes NADA,


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Pues este cambio no lo supimos ver ninguno, de hecho ha sido raro de cojones... muchos decían que "descentralización de que, si son los chinos los únicos que minan"





El cambio ha sido brutal y a mejor, hemos pasado de las granjas chinas semiclandestinas, con un aire como a cutre, sucio y cyberpunk de tienda de chinos de barrio a Texas, donde los mineros han encontrado unos políticos amigables y muy conscientes de lo que se traen entee manos, han construido los centros de minado más grandes del mundo, asépticos, luminosos y presentados por relaciones públicas, y además funcionando con cada vez energía más sostenible.

Quién no quiera ver el cambio de modelo está bien ciego.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Oct 2021)

Mi refrito sobre lo que dice Michael Saylor sobre las diferentes capas de seguridad que protegen BTC, creo que no se ha comentado nada al respecto en este foro:


Sobre el consumo de energía:

Esas cantidades industriales de energía, esas decenas de miles de équipos carísimos, esas instalaciones mastodónticas que se utilizan para producir BTC mediante Prueba de Trabajo es lo que le ha hecho triunfar en USA.


Esa circunstancia es el puente entre la realidad y el mundo virtual, el ancla en la realidad física de un un mundo virtual que de otra manera sería algo marginal, un mundo imaginario como miles de criptomonedas que ahí están sin hacer nada como Cardano o Solana, es tambien un elemento clave para evitar que sea fácilmente copiable por cualquier otro proyecto en solo unas horas.


De este modo los mineros necesitan sí o sí inversores, necesitan financiación, necesitan bancos, necesitan relacionarse con las empresas productoras de energía y sobre todo necesitan asegurar sus inversiones de modo que precisan a los políticos locales, estatales y federales a su lado o al menos que no estorben mucho, necesitan abogados, relaciones públicas y lobistas que velen por sus inversiones cada vez más gigantescas.


Ahí es donde está la superioridad de la Prueba de trabajo sobre otras formas de producción de criptos como la Prueba de participación, que aquella entra, influye, moviliza, ¡y de qué manera! El mundo real para ponerlo a su servicio.



De como el BTC va a ser un elemento disruptivo e histórico sobre la forma de crear energia hablaré en otro comentario.


----------



## kynes (13 Oct 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> ...a Texas, donde los mineros han encontrado unos políticos amigables y muy conscientes de lo que se traen entee manos, han construido los centros de minado más grandes del mundo, asépticos, luminosos y presentados por relaciones públicas, y además funcionando con cada vez energía más sostenible.
> 
> Quién no quiera ver el cambio de modelo está bien ciego.



Siguen usando carbón , y del malo, y electricidad barata. Aunque creo haber leído que afirman que más del 50% del consumo energético viene de renovables. No tengo datos pero me cuesta creerlo, por temas de ROI. Las ASICs se quedan obsoletas rápido y si añadimos coste de instalaciones, de paneles fotovoltaicos, aerogeneradores, escasez de procesadores y demás .... el márgen de beneficios no debe ser muy alto, aunque estén minando apostando a posibles futuros precios de 10x o 200x. ¿Quién paga la fiesta AHORA? Me cuesta muchísimo creer que siga descentralizada y en manos privadas. Ojalá me equivoque.

Lo que nos debe preocupar más es que como le de a "La Greta" por pasarse por Texas y cantar su blah blah blah, la ostia puede ser buena.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Siguen usando carbón , y del malo, y electricidad barata. Aunque creo haber leído que afirman que más del 50% del consumo energético viene de renovables. No tengo datos pero me cuesta creerlo, por temas de ROI. Las ASICs se quedan obsoletas rápido y si añadimos coste de instalaciones, de paneles fotovoltaicos, aerogeneradores, escasez de procesadores y demás .... el márgen de beneficios no debe ser muy alto, aunque estén minando apostando a posibles futuros precios de 10x o 200x. ¿Quién paga la fiesta AHORA? Me cuesta muchísimo creer que siga descentralizada y en manos privadas. Ojalá me equivoque.
> 
> Lo que nos debe preocupar más es que como le de a "La Greta" por pasarse por Texas y cantar su blah blah blah, la ostia puede ser buena.













Cipher Mining invierte USD 350 millones en equipos de minería de Bitcoin fabricados por Bitfury


La empresa estadounidense de minería de Bitcoin tiene previsto adquirir un total de entre 28.000 y 56.000 equipos de minería de última generación




es.cointelegraph.com





Es USA, hay financiación de sobra.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Oct 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Las ASICs se quedan obsoletas rápido y si añadimos coste de instalaciones, de paneles fotovoltaicos, aerogeneradores, escasez de procesadores y demás .... el márgen de beneficios no debe ser muy alto, aunque estén minando apostando a posibles futuros precios de 10x o 200x. ¿Quién paga la fiesta AHORA? Me cuesta muchísimo creer que siga descentralizada y en manos privadas. Ojalá me equivoque.



Cuanto menos tiempo tarden las ASICs en quedarse obsoletas antes llegará el momento en que no haya margen de mejora y la cosa se estabilice. No se puede mejorar el rendimiento hasta el infinito. Y ya estamos cerca, creo que estamos con tecnología de 3 nm, poco se puede mejorar ya. Desde luego no al ritmo de los últimos años.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Porestar (14 Oct 2021)

50.000 eypos


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Oct 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> De como el BTC va a ser un elemento disruptivo e histórico sobre la forma de crear energia hablaré en otro comentario



Estoy intrigadisimo... Bitcoin creando energía. 

Se refiere a crear "energía 2.0" de la nada o de la que hace saltar chispas de verdad?

Y lo ha descubierto usted, dice?


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Oct 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estoy intrigadisimo... Bitcoin creando energía.
> 
> Se refiere a crear "energía 2.0" de la nada o de la que hace saltar chispas de verdad?
> 
> Y lo ha descubierto usted, dice?



¿Os estáis poniendo nerviosos los metaleros? A ver si sube ya el oro y somos todos felices, pero va a paso de tortuga oiga.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Oct 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Os estáis poniendo nerviosos los metaleros? A ver si sube ya el oro y somos todos felices, pero va a paso de tortuga oiga.



No, sólo estoy intrigado con el descubrimiento de @KOLETA PODRIDA 

Ya le pedí ayer en este hilo que contase más sobre el tema:





__





Alquimia moderna: transformando ceros y unos en oro


Bitcoin es una genialidad del neuromarketing que ha conmutado conceptos para sugerir la tangibilidad de lo virtual, en concreto del oro. Esto ha posibilitado el surgimiento de una convención entre un grupo de personas que lo consideran el futuro del dinero gracias al mapa mental creado gracias a...




www.burbuja.info





Aunque entiendo que quiera ser discreto con un descubrimiento de tal magnitud justo en un momento en el que se avecina una crisis energética.


----------



## Hamster (14 Oct 2021)

Buenos días a todo el mundo.
Una pregunta a ver si alguien me puede contestar:
Si instalo una versión nueva de Bitcoin core en un ordenador que tiene una vieja, la cadena de bloques que tengo en ese ordenador ¿debo actualizarla antes? ¿se borra y debo empezar desde cero? ¿La nueva versión me respeta la cadena que tengo?
Sé que soy un vurro, pero si alguien me aconseja sobre la mejor forma de actualizar la versión quedaré agradecido.
Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Oct 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No, sólo estoy intrigado con el descubrimiento de @KOLETA PODRIDA
> 
> Ya le pedí ayer en este hilo que contase más sobre el tema:
> 
> ...



No creo que se refiera a crear energía, supongo que se referirá a monetizar fuentes de energía donde por circunstancias no se pueden aprovechar totalmente para distribuirla. La fusión fría aún no está inventada que yo sepa...


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (14 Oct 2021)

Hamster dijo:


> Buenos días a todo el mundo.
> Una pregunta a ver si alguien me puede contestar:
> Si instalo una versión nueva de Bitcoin core en un ordenador que tiene una vieja, la cadena de bloques que tengo en ese ordenador ¿debo actualizarla antes? ¿se borra y debo empezar desde cero? ¿La nueva versión me respeta la cadena que tengo?
> Sé que soy un vurro, pero si alguien me aconseja sobre la mejor forma de actualizar la versión quedaré agradecido.
> Gracias de antebrazo.



El cliente debería de identificar que tienes una cadena pendiente de actualizar y empezaría a bajarse los bloques.


----------



## ninfireblade (14 Oct 2021)

Parece que los rusos han producido un giro dramático de los acontecimientos.

De prohibirlo con penas de cárcel a aceptarlo. Se agradece información actualizada de nuestro compañero desplazado en primera línea @Seronoser


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Oct 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Parece que los rusos han producido un giro dramático de los acontecimientos.
> 
> De prohibirlo con penas de cárcel a aceptarlo. Se agradece información actualizada de nuestro compañero desplazado en primera línea @Seronoser



Bueno, dice que las cryptos son legítimas como medio de pago, supongo que se refiere al bitcoin, pero de momento no van a vender gas o petróleo por crypto. De momento. La verdad es que parece un paso adelante muy importante, puede que ya mismo cambien las cosas en Rusia en ese sentido.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Oct 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Parece que los rusos han producido un giro dramático de los acontecimientos.
> 
> De prohibirlo con penas de cárcel a aceptarlo. Se agradece información actualizada de nuestro compañero desplazado en primera línea @Seronoser



Al final todo el mundo (literalmente) pasará por el aro y se subirá al carro de las criptos. Unos antes... y otros después, incluído China.


----------



## kynes (14 Oct 2021)

Lo están llamando Cryptos cuando quieren decir CBDC








Edward Snowden: CBDC Is a Perversion of Cryptocurrency


The centralized nature of central bank digital currencies makes them entirely different than private digital assets, according to Edward Snowden.




cryptopotato.com


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (14 Oct 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Estoy intrigadisimo... Bitcoin creando energía.
> 
> Se refiere a crear "energía 2.0" de la nada o de la que hace saltar chispas de verdad?
> 
> Y lo ha descubierto usted, dice?


----------



## mr nobody (14 Oct 2021)

Curiosa imagen han elegido en el As para su mierda reportage:








5 futbolistas con cláusulas de rescisión locas y desorbitadas


La de 1000 millones de Pedri no es la única cantidad llamativa en el mundo del fútbol. A veces los presidentes pierden la cabeza y colocan cláusulas sorprendentes.



as.com


----------



## nandin83 (14 Oct 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La fusión fría aún no está inventada que yo sepa...



Poco le queda. Para el que le interese, que busque en google "Low Energy Nuclear Reactions"

Yo también veo a bitcoin y su proof of work como un incentivo para buscar nuevas fuentes de energía.


----------



## nandin83 (14 Oct 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> Curiosa imagen han elegido en el As para su mierda reportage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es como hace 10 años durante el rescate bancario, que parecía que USA y el dólar se iban a tomar por culo, cuando salieron algunos videoclips de raperos manejando fajos de billetes de 500 euros. De aquella se veía que el euro iba a ser LA MONEDA, así con mayúsculas, y símbolo de riqueza.

Ahora es el bitcoin. Afortunadamente, bitcoin no tiene nada que ver con el euro y el resto de basura fiat.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Oct 2021)

RGB, smart contracts sobre Bitcoin y Lightning Network


RGB es un desarrollo que busca dotar de smart contracts Turing Completos a Bitcoin y Lightning Network para desarrollar Dapps avanzadas.




es.cointelegraph.com





Interesante lo que se está desarrollando para Bitcoin en LN y red principal. A ver qué opinan los expertos al respecto.


----------



## Josar (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Spielzeug (14 Oct 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


>



Eso no es producir energía, es consumirla  

Vaya cacao mental....


----------



## nandin83 (14 Oct 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Eso no es producir energía, es consumirla
> 
> Vaya cacao mental....



La única energía que se consume es la que se produce.

Vaya cacao mental...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> En poco más de un mes, llega Taproot. La estimación es el 14 de Noviembre.
> 
> Habrá que estar atentos, este soft fork es el más potente desde Segwit. Menos información en los bloques, lo que permitirá más transacciones y un poquito más de escalabilidad.



Parece que se nos ha olvidado Taproot, pero sí la activación definitiva caerá a mediados de noviembre. De todas formas tengo entendido que esto no es un "se activa y magia", ahora toca el trabajo duro de todos los desarrolladores de monederos para integrarlo en su software.

Y ahora en lo que habría que centrarse también es en el próximo soft-fork molón, el *sighash_anyprevout*, pero ni idea de si ya hay gente escribiendo código, previsión de fecha de salida, etc. En que controla mogollón estas novedades técnicas es Mojón, pero está desaparecido. Hable ustec @Sr.Mojón


----------



## Josar (14 Oct 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (14 Oct 2021)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Parece que los rusos han producido un giro dramático de los acontecimientos.
> 
> De prohibirlo con penas de cárcel a aceptarlo. Se agradece información actualizada de nuestro compañero desplazado en primera línea @Seronoser



Bueno por ser exactos, las criptos no están prohibidas. Nunca lo han estado.
Lo que exigen en Rusia es que se declare la posesión de criptos, por encima de 150.000 dólares.
Y esa norma sigue vigente.
Y si no lo haces, y te pillan,son 4 años de cárcel.

Pero esta claro que empieza la batalla por el control de BTC. Rusia sabe que Usa ha cambiado el discurso, y yo creo que ellos tambien van a hacerlo. La palabra de Putin es palabra De Dios (nada que ver con las palabras de los presidentes europeos). Putin habla poco, pero cuando lo hace es bastante claro y las cosas se hacen.
Al final Se va a quedar China aislada por haber hecho el imbecil prohibiéndolo todo.

Personalmente creo que China volverá a recular en un futuro no lejano.
Se pone esto interesante!


----------



## uhnitas (14 Oct 2021)

A mi es que los analistas me comen la polla. Las propiedades de bitcoin y su construcción no.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Oct 2021)

En Texas van a muerte con Bitcoin.


----------



## MIP (14 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Parece que se nos ha olvidado Taproot, pero sí la activación definitiva caerá a mediados de noviembre. De todas formas tengo entendido que esto no es un "se activa y magia", ahora toca el trabajo duro de todos los desarrolladores de monederos para integrarlo en su software.
> 
> Y ahora en lo que habría que centrarse también es en el próximo soft-fork molón, el *sighash_anyprevout*, pero ni idea de si ya hay gente escribiendo código, previsión de fecha de salida, etc. En que controla mogollón estas novedades técnicas es Mojón, pero está desaparecido. Hable ustec @Sr.Mojón



Aquí tienes el estatus, al final de la página. Aparentemente no han empezado con el código aún. Supongo que se pondrán con ello cuando Taproot arranque con éxito. 



BIP-118: SIGHASH_ANYPREVOUT and SIGHASH_ANYPREVOUTANYSCRIPT


----------



## gapema (15 Oct 2021)

Spielzeug si escuece, pomadita


----------



## MIP (15 Oct 2021)

Senadora Lummis sobre Bitcoin y políticas irresponsables


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Oct 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Aquí tienes el estatus, al final de la página. Aparentemente no han empezado con el código aún. Supongo que se pondrán con ello cuando Taproot arranque con éxito.
> 
> 
> 
> BIP-118: SIGHASH_ANYPREVOUT and SIGHASH_ANYPREVOUTANYSCRIPT



Si pinchas en el interrogante te dirige al código. Ni idea de si está pulido o no.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Oct 2021)

Por cierto 60k, bizcocho a punto de romperse.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (15 Oct 2021)

ETF americano aprobado.

Primeros damnificados por la subida de bitcoin:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Oct 2021)

Ahora me explico un poco más los lloros de Spielzeug y Genegoísta-Putinrereloaded (Vilux) en el hilo del general


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Parece que se nos ha olvidado Taproot, pero sí la activación definitiva caerá a mediados de noviembre. De todas formas tengo entendido que esto no es un "se activa y magia", ahora toca el trabajo duro de todos los desarrolladores de monederos para integrarlo en su software.
> 
> Y ahora en lo que habría que centrarse también es en el próximo soft-fork molón, el *sighash_anyprevout*, pero ni idea de si ya hay gente escribiendo código, previsión de fecha de salida, etc. En que controla mogollón estas novedades técnicas es Mojón, pero está desaparecido. Hable ustec @Sr.Mojón



La verdad es que no tengoni zorra idea de lo que se puede construir con ese sighash_anyprevout. Hace tiempo que no me meto en las frikadas de las aplicaciones del scripting de Bitcoin. Ahora estoy liado con otras cosas y no tengo tiempo.


----------



## Lord Vader (15 Oct 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ahora estoy liado con otras cosas y no tengo tiempo.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Oct 2021)




----------



## Parlakistan (15 Oct 2021)

Mejor dicho no inviertas contra lo que no entiendes.


----------



## _______ (15 Oct 2021)

@Spielzeug Bitcoinity.org


----------



## _______ (15 Oct 2021)

*61k*


----------



## _______ (15 Oct 2021)

Si de marzo abril de 2016 a November de 2016 hubiese metido en btc lo que meti en metales ahora tendria 5 veces mas


----------



## _______ (15 Oct 2021)

@DEREC ya has Cazado el oso para irte a Portugal?


----------



## _______ (15 Oct 2021)

Entonces que es eso de que "bastante tienen" Refirtiendite a @Spielzeug . Tiene que hacer se responsable de sus accioens


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Oct 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Entonces que es eso de que "bastante tienen" Refirtiendite a @Spielzeug . Tiene que hacer se responsable de sus accioens



Yo recomiendo tierra con agua y animales lejos de grandes ciudades antes de cualquier otra cosa. Luego herramientas y por último metales, incluido el plomo. Y no, no recomiendo Bitcoin por muchos motivos.

Si alguien me hizo caso paso por la cuarentena con gran tranquilidad y el desabastecimiento que viene también lo verá desde la barrera. 

Pero yo sólo me responsabilizo de mis acciones, lo que haga cada uno con sus decisiones es cosa suya. Quien se sienta más seguro con ceros y unos en su wallet hace muy bien, por supuesto.

Saludos


----------



## digipl (15 Oct 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Yo recomiendo tierra con agua y animales lejos de grandes ciudades antes de cualquier otra cosa. Luego herramientas y por último metales, incluido el plomo. Y no, no recomiendo Bitcoin por muchos motivos.
> 
> Si alguien me hizo caso paso por la cuarentena con gran tranquilidad y el desabastecimiento que viene también lo verá desde la barrera.
> 
> ...



Hombre....Si hubieras gastado un poquito en "ceros y unos", posiblemente hubieras podido asegurar mas tierra, agua, animales, herramientas, metales y tranquilidad. En lugar de ello empezaste una cruzada que, con una infinita incapacidad de reconocer tu falta de visión, sigue en la actualidad.


----------



## Edu.R (15 Oct 2021)

El forero Juguete no ha querido jugar y se ha mantenido fiel a sus ideas, no veo el problema.


----------



## DEREC (15 Oct 2021)

_______ dijo:


> @DEREC ya has Cazado el oso para irte a Portugal?



No hombre, si la fiesta acaba de empezar.

HODL !!!


----------



## Spielzeug (15 Oct 2021)

digipl dijo:


> Hombre....Si hubieras gastado un poquito en "ceros y unos", posiblemente hubieras podido asegurar mas tierra, agua, animales, herramientas, metales y tranquilidad. En lugar de ello empezaste una cruzada que, con una infinita incapacidad de reconocer tu falta de visión, sigue en la actualidad.



Tengo todo lo que necesito, gracias por su interés.


----------



## dx3 (15 Oct 2021)

Eso le ha pasado a muchos.

Un conocido vendió a 3000 haciendo el negocio de su vida.
Hoy tiene una depresión de cuidado, si hubiera aguantado hoy sería multimillonario.

Dice que desde que pasó de 30.000 no puede dormir.


----------



## Beborn (15 Oct 2021)

Otra vez estamos casi en maximos, y este hilo sin chincheta.
Esto es una vergüenza @calopez


----------



## ivest2 (15 Oct 2021)

Es el síndrome del Monday morning quarterback (grande Sinatra). O en castizo “a toro pasado”. El que aguante ahora si se va a cero dirá “si hubiera vendido”. El que venda ahora si se va a 1 millón dirá “si hubiera aguantado”. Y el que venda ahora si luego se va a cero o aguante si luego va al millón dirá “es que yo lo sabía”. Cuando en realidad nadie tiene ni idea. 

Dicho eso, hodl cabrones! Jajajaj


----------



## MIP (15 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Si pinchas en el interrogante te dirige al código. Ni idea de si está pulido o no.



Si no tiene el check es que no lo consideran “working code”. Pero lo más gordo que es la activación y el intérprete de script ya lo tiene hecho. El pull request tampoco se puede integrar tal y como está ahora porque habrá algún conflicto. 

El caso es que no parece que sea un tema técnico, sino que lo tendrán parado por falta de consenso o por esperar a ver como arranca taproot. Por más que busco no he encontrado explicaciones.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Oct 2021)

Bitcoin ya está sólamente, a 130.000 millones de la capitalización de la Plata.
El sorpasso está cerca


----------



## aventurero artritico (15 Oct 2021)

una pena no haber comprado más en 30000

los 100k para 2022.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Oct 2021)

Marquen con una X su respuesta:

[ ] Es una burbuja
[ ] Es un timo
[ ] Es un esquema ponzi
[ ] Es una estafa piramidal
[ ] Es como lo de los tulipanes o los sellos
[ ] Sois unos ilusos
[ ] Jamás va a funcionar
[ ] Los gobiernos no permitirán que exista algo así
[ ] Sois una panda de autistas sin puta idea de cómo funciona el mundo real
[ ] Esto lo ha creado la élite para hacerse con más control todavía y jodernos a todos, lo suben y lo bajan cuando quieren, lo manipulan a su antojo y cuando quieran se lo cargarán
[ ] Todas son correctas


----------



## _______ (15 Oct 2021)

mah o menoh 2026 suelo de 1500000


----------



## Indignado (16 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Marquen con una X su respuesta:
> 
> [ ] Es una burbuja
> [ ] Es un timo
> ...



Te falta la opción de los tulipanes o los sellos , todo un clásico entre los nocoiners


----------



## Roninn (16 Oct 2021)

ETF aprobado. Nos vamos


----------



## gapema (16 Oct 2021)

El fundador de Victoria Secret, montó una merceria, la hizo crecer, la vendió por 5 millones de dolares... y unos años después se suicidó porque no podía aguantar haber vendido por 5 millones algo que luego valía miles de millones. Que no os pase lo mismo


----------



## Porestar (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## el cabrero (16 Oct 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tengo todo lo que necesito, gracias por su interés.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Oct 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 808616



No conocía este meme, es genial  


_“El que posee mucho dinero puede especular; el que tiene poco no debe hacerlo; el que está sin blanca se ve obligado a ello.”_
ANDRÉ KOSTOLANY

Ni tengo mucho dinero como para poder especular, ni me veo obligado a especular por estar sin blanca.

Tengo dinero suficiente para lo que necesito (casa, tierras, animales y armas) por lo que no me hace falta especular para conseguirlo, como a la mayoría de los lectores de este hilo.


----------



## gapema (16 Oct 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No conocía este meme, es genial
> 
> 
> _“El que posee mucho dinero puede especular; el que tiene poco no debe hacerlo; el que está sin blanca se ve obligado a ello.”_
> ...



Primero, esa frase es una estupidez y segundo, ese fulano era anti oro a muerte, así que no sé que haces citándolo como si tuvierais algo en común.


----------



## Spielzeug (16 Oct 2021)

gapema dijo:


> Primero, esa frase es una estupidez y segundo, ese fulano era anti oro a muerte, así que no sé que haces citándolo como si tuvierais algo en común.






Sea anti oro o no (ni lo sabía, ni me importa), tiene frases muy buenas y muy ciertas.

Igual que Stalin con quién tampoco tengo nada que ver:



De igual forma, aplicado a BTC, no importa quién hace transacciones si no quien las valida.

Pero, no estáis en máximos? Venga a celebrarlo que sois ricos, no os hagáis mala sangre con quién prefiere no jugar y seguir tranquilamente siendo un pobretón como yo con su casa, sus tierras, sus animales...

Nos necesitaréis para cuando queráis un kg de tomates, una docena de huevos o un litro de leche que, si los validadores tienen a bien incluir nuestra transacción en la base de datos, os venderemos gustosos a cambio de un par de Satoshis de vuestro gualet


----------



## barborico (16 Oct 2021)

Con el culo en llamas.

Me disculpé después de insultar y edité el mensaje, pero ni por esas me sacó del ignore: ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL

Luego cai que abriendo en modo incognito podía leerle.

Se llevará el oro a la tumba y morirá. Ah no, que eso solo lo puedes hacer con BTC, porque los muertos no se quejan y sin un tercero que haga cumplir su deseo probablemente no se pueda hacer, como enviar oro a través de un cable sin confiar en terceros.


----------



## el cabrero (16 Oct 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No conocía este meme, es genial
> 
> 
> _“El que posee mucho dinero puede especular; el que tiene poco no debe hacerlo; el que está sin blanca se ve obligado a ello.”_
> ...



Algunos se hacen el Sabio y sólo responden meneando la cabeza con gravedad o retirándose con sutileza, pero, generalmente, es para ocultar su ignorancia, su impotencia y su banalidad de mediocres incurables.

Otros ensalzan la vida bestial de la que gozan actualmente y se burlan de la vida espiritual que ignoran.
En lugar de decir humildemente: "No vemos nada", afirman orgullosamente: "No hay nada".


----------



## nucken (16 Oct 2021)

A partir de qué cantidad de dinero en Euros os planteariais cambiar de residencia fiscal? (Portugal, Andorra , Estonia ...)

Tributar en España, es de locos con todos los cambios , airdrops...


----------



## faraico (16 Oct 2021)

nucken dijo:


> A partir de qué cantidad de dinero en Euros os planteariais cambiar de residencia fiscal? (Portugal, Andorra , Estonia ...)
> 
> Tributar en España, es de locos con todos los cambios , airdrops...



Es que depende de si tienes casa en propiedad, hijos, trabajo.... Etc..... 

Se tendría que poner el btc en 2kilos para poder plantearmelo.... Algo imposible


----------



## nucken (16 Oct 2021)

Si tienes familia puedes vivir en Portugal la mitad del año. La clave a partir de qué cantidad de capital sería algo sensato


----------



## Josar (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Oct 2021)

gapema dijo:


> El fundador de Victoria Secret, montó una merceria, la hizo crecer, la vendió por 5 millones de dolares... y unos años después se suicidó porque no podía aguantar haber vendido por 5 millones algo que luego valía miles de millones. Que no os pase lo mismo



Jeje esa historia la cual es completamente verídica sale en la película de La Red Social. Se llamaba Roy Raymond:
Roy Raymond - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Lo mismo le pasó a Facebook (Zuckerberg no vendió, ojo, se quedó con la mayoría de las acciones de la empresa), y lo mismo le pasará a las criptos (salvando distancias conceptuales, puesto que las criptomonedas no son una empresa).

Las criptos han venido para quedarse, y si cada vez se imprime más y más dinero y suben los precios de todo... ya te puedes imaginar qué les va a pasar a las criptomonedas, al menos, a las principales.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Las criptos han venido para quedarse, y si cada vez se imprime más y más dinero y suben los precios de todo... ya te puedes imaginar qué les va a pasar a las criptomonedas, al menos, a las principales.



Cada vez se imprime más dinero FIAT, cada vez hay menos BTCs y similares... que podría salir mal. 

Ley de oferta y demanda que conoce toda persona que haya estudiado la ESO.


----------



## Edu.R (16 Oct 2021)

gapema dijo:


> El fundador de Victoria Secret, montó una merceria, la hizo crecer, la vendió por 5 millones de dolares... y unos años después se suicidó porque no podía aguantar haber vendido por 5 millones algo que luego valía miles de millones. Que no os pase lo mismo



Realmente lo que pasó fue que su primera idea le salió redonda, entonces aunque tenía bastante pasta (facturaba algunos millones de $ al año + la venta, y eso en los años 80), empezó a llevar a cabo otras, pero ninguna le volvió a funcionar. 

Él tenía claro que su error había sido vender su 1º idea "por demasiado poco", entonces intentó repetir. Al final, de tanto invertir sin éxito, perdió todo el dinero, se endeudó, y ante las deudas y el fracaso, entró en depresión y se tiró por el Golden Gate de San Francisco mediada la cuarentena. Nadie debería suicidarse, pero lo cierto es que cuando te sale todo redondo al principio y luego todo mal, te puede quedar una falsa sensación de que "ya has cumplido" y que esos tiempos no volverán.

Aquí el pararlelismo sería invertir en BTC (O alguna potente) "pronto", venderlo todo por una suma moderada de dinero, y luego empezar a meter caudales de pasta en altcoins, y que no funcione ninguna. Pero si, que no le pase a nadie.


----------



## pinay7 (16 Oct 2021)

nucken dijo:


> A partir de qué cantidad de dinero en Euros os planteariais cambiar de residencia fiscal? (Portugal, Andorra , Estonia ...)
> 
> Tributar en España, es de locos con todos los cambios , airdrops...



Con las criptomonedas yo no lo veo necesario, 

¿quieres tradear sin pasar a fiat ya sea a altcoins o stable coins? -Kucoin

¿quieres pasar a fiat para gastar? cajeros shitcoins.club y vendes sin kyc y sin pasar por bancos a metálico.


----------



## pinay7 (16 Oct 2021)

Para la gente que se está iniciando con el tema de bitcoin, veis útil pagar por cursos? Es para un familiar, no se si autodidacta sabrá formarse


----------



## nucken (16 Oct 2021)

pinay7 dijo:


> Con las criptomonedas yo no lo veo necesario,
> 
> ¿quieres tradear sin pasar a fiat ya sea a altcoins o stable coins? -Kucoin
> 
> ¿quieres pasar a fiat para gastar? cajeros shitcoins.club y vendes sin kyc y sin pasar por bancos a metálico.




Me refiero a sacar cantidades de seis cifras


----------



## INE (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## nucken (17 Oct 2021)

Yo también me lo estoy planteando pero en mi caso resulta más complicado porque tengo familia


----------



## pinay7 (17 Oct 2021)

compensa con cualquier cantidad, incluso a cualquier persona de clase media y baja con 50.000 euros de beneficio que al 19% serian 9500 euros de ahorro en impuestos por estar seis meses , 1600 de ahorro al mes.

Y el suedo que dejas de ganar en españa te coges otro trabajo en portugal.

Pero para cantidades bajas compensa mas tirar de cajeros bitcoin y para tradear exchanges sin kyc (dex y kucoin)


----------



## orbeo (17 Oct 2021)

pinay7 dijo:


> compensa con cualquier cantidad, incluso a cualquier persona de clase media y baja con 50.000 euros de beneficio que al 19% serian 9500 euros de ahorro en impuestos por estar seis meses , 1600 de ahorro al mes.
> 
> Y el suedo que dejas de ganar en españa te coges otro trabajo en portugal.
> 
> Pero para cantidades bajas compensa mas tirar de cajeros bitcoin y para tradear exchanges sin kyc (dex y kucoin)



Kucoin te manda euros?


----------



## Rajoy (17 Oct 2021)

El tema de Portugal mirároslo bien. Actualmente en Portugal los beneficios por la venta criptos no tributan salvo que sean producto de una actividad profesional. Es decir, que hagas trading no solo por tu cuenta sino para terceros, porque eso constituye una actividad profesional.

Pero tendríais que tener muy presente que eso será así hasta el 31 de diciembre de este año. A partir del año próximo Portugal se sumará a una nueva normativa comunitaria que seguramente unificará un poco el tratamiento fiscal de las criptos a nivel de la UE.
En Portugal el tipo impositivo en el impuesto sobre la renta para las rentas de capital es del 28% y, presumiblemente, es el que se aplicará a la venta de criptos a partir del año próximo.

Aún así, para capitales de cierta importancia, Portugal puede ser muy ventajoso puesto que el impuesto sobre el patrimonio se aplica únicamente al patrimonio inmobiliario situado en Portugal. Tampoco existe el atraco del modelo 720 y, finalmente, la Hacienda portuguesa tiene muuuuchos menos medios que la española ...

Lo que ocurre en Portugal lo controlan bien. Pero de lo que pasa fuera de sus fronteras no tienen npi.


----------



## Edu.R (17 Oct 2021)

En Alemania si holdeas un año, es todo tax-free.

De hecho no sé incluso si no tienes que declararlo, al ser dinero privado.


----------



## pinay7 (17 Oct 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Kucoin te manda euros?



no, kucoin es para tradear, para obtener euros los cajeros


----------



## pinay7 (17 Oct 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> El tema de Portugal mirároslo bien. Actualmente en Portugal los beneficios por la venta criptos no tributan salvo que sean producto de una actividad profesional. Es decir, que hagas trading no solo por tu cuenta sino para terceros, porque eso constituye una actividad profesional.
> 
> Pero tendríais que tener muy presente que eso será así hasta el 31 de diciembre de este año. A partir del año próximo Portugal se sumará a una nueva normativa comunitaria que seguramente unificará un poco el tratamiento fiscal de las criptos a nivel de la UE.
> En Portugal el tipo impositivo en el impuesto sobre la renta para las rentas de capital es del 28% y, presumiblemente, es el que se aplicará a la venta de criptos a partir del año próximo.
> ...



Podrias indicar la fuente de que portuga se sumará a determinada normativa europea?

Con la hacienda portuguesa, crees que podrias utilizar exchanges con kyc y bancos europeos sin que se enteren de los movimientos que haces en ellas?


----------



## digipl (17 Oct 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> Pero tendríais que tener muy presente que eso será así hasta el 31 de diciembre de este año. A partir del año próximo Portugal se sumará a una nueva normativa comunitaria que seguramente unificará un poco el tratamiento fiscal de las criptos a nivel de la UE.
> En Portugal el tipo impositivo en el impuesto sobre la renta para las rentas de capital es del 28% y, presumiblemente, es el que se aplicará a la venta de criptos a partir del año próximo.



El cambio de ley debiera plantearse antes de finalizar 2021 sino se crea una clara inseguridad jurídica y, lo mas normal, es que se trasladara a las ventas del 2023. 

No obstante, y para el que pueda conseguir el estatus de residente no habitual, siguen estando no tasadas los beneficios obtenidos en el extranjero por lo que las ventas de criptos en cualquier exchange extranjero seguirían sin pagar impuestos en Portugal.

No obstante ir mirando los estatus Non-Dom de Malta y Chipre que pueden ser otra posible solución.


----------



## el cabrero (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Rajoy (17 Oct 2021)

pinay7 dijo:


> Podrias indicar la fuente de que portuga se sumará a determinada normativa europea?
> 
> Con la hacienda portuguesa, crees que podrias utilizar exchanges con kyc y bancos europeos sin que se enteren de los movimientos que haces en ellas?



Por ejemplo aquí:








Criptomoedas: Como legislar? Portugal está à espera da União Europeia


Têm surgido leis para acomodar as criptomoedas em vários pontos do globo. Neste canto da Europa, aguarda-se um enquadramento a nível europeu. Conheça algumas das hipóteses que estão a ser levantadas no que toca à legislação destes ativos.




amp.expresso.pt





La segunda pregunta depende del exchange escogido, de que el banco no sea portugués y de que el intercambio de información no sea “automático”. Demasiadas variables. Pregunta a un especialista.

En cuanto a lo de fijar la residencia en Malta o Chipre que sugiere digipl, yo, además de ver cuales son los requisitos, me iría allí un par de meses de vacaciones. Comida, idioma, cultura, calorazo y gentío en verano, restricciones de movilidad plandémicas, vuelos con Hispanistán, vivir en una isla pequeña, ...


----------



## Seronoser (18 Oct 2021)

Pasar 6 meses fuera no es suficiente.
Necesitas ser residente fiscal y residir físicamente en el país por 183 días.
Y para Hacienda, solo valen los países con convenio de doble imposición. 
Y generalmente para ser residente en estos países, necesitas un trabajo, o estar casado o tener un hijo con nacionales, para poder recibir la residencia. O pagarla, claro, pero ya no sale tan rentable.

Os recomiendo que vayáis echándole una ojeada a los países con convenio con Hispañistán.
Y luego que veáis en cuáles hay normas incluso más restrictivas que en España.

Aquí en Rusia ya he contado que la tenencia y no comunicación, por encima de 150.000 dólares, son 4 años de cárcel.
Preparaos ahora que aún estáis a tiempo...


----------



## digipl (18 Oct 2021)

Rajoy dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de fijar la residencia en Malta o Chipre que sugiere digipl, yo, además de ver cuales son los requisitos, me iría allí un par de meses de vacaciones. Comida, idioma, cultura, calorazo y gentío en verano, restricciones de movilidad plandémicas, vuelos con Hispanistán, vivir en una isla pequeña, ...



Chipre tiene un sistema Non-Dom que te permite residir solo dos meses al año condicionado a que no vivas en otro país mas de seis meses y un día y tengas una vivienda allí todo el año. Te da una flexibilidad bastante interesante comparado, por ejemplo, con Malta que si te exige vivir medio año allí.

Podría ser una opción a considerar si portugal cambia las reglas actuales.

Y pertenece a la UE con lo que los problemas de residencia se reducen enormemente.

El convenio de doble imposición lo tenéis aquí:





__





BOE.es - BOE-A-2014-5485 Convenio entre el Reino de España y la República de Chipre para evitar la doble imposición y prevenir la evasión fiscal en materia de impuestos sobre la renta y sobre el patrimonio, y su Protocolo, hechos en Nicosia el 14 de febrero de 2013.







www.boe.es





Parece bastante estándar y en lo que nos interesa cumple las condiciones básicas.



> a) dicha persona será considerada residente del Estado donde tenga una vivienda permanente a su disposición; si tuviera una vivienda permanente a su disposición en ambos Estados, se considerará residente únicamente del Estado con el que mantenga relaciones personales y económicas más estrechas (centro de intereses vitales)



Y



> 5. Las ganancias derivadas de la enajenación de cualquier otro bien distinto de los mencionados en los apartados 1, 2, 3 y 4 sólo pueden someterse a imposición en el Estado contratante en que resida el transmitente


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (18 Oct 2021)

Cierre semanal mas alto de la historia.

ATH en 9,8,7....


----------



## kynes (18 Oct 2021)

el cabrero dijo:


>



¿El mundo es demasiado grande según Bukele, o le han escrito el discurso?

¿De qué me suena eso? Ah si, del peakoilero Jeff Rubin y su libro 2009.









ADIOS GLOBALIZACIÓN. Entrevista a Jeff Rubin, economista jefe del banco CIBC despedido por anunciar este hecho y la vuelta de la vida local como antes: "El petróleo caro hará inviable el low cost y la globalización" - El Blog Alternativo


«He descubierto que el petróleo va a ponerse en 100 dólares en seis meses y que ese barril a tres dígitos acabará con la cultura low cost y demostrará que la globalización ha sido un…



www.elblogalternativo.com











Siempre les quedarán los volcanes.


----------



## _______ (19 Oct 2021)

*63400*


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Oct 2021)

Costará lo suyo, pero el ojete del anterior ATH será taladrado con furia, y de paso el de los nocoiners también.


----------



## MIP (19 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Costará lo suyo, pero el ojete del anterior ATH será taladrado con furia, y de paso el de los nocoiners también.



Cuanto más cuesta romper una resistencia o un maximo, con más fuerza sube cuando lo consigue. 

Esto es porque en el momento de ruptura los vendedores se han quedado sin municion y finalmente se rinden (o son liquidados si iban a margen)


----------



## ivest2 (19 Oct 2021)

63860


----------



## bauldepetete (19 Oct 2021)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Oct 2021)

Id preparando los GIFs, a ver quién duerme esta noche.


----------



## Llorón (19 Oct 2021)

Esta noche toca disfrutar


----------



## golden graham (19 Oct 2021)

Ya ha hecho ath??


----------



## Lord Vader (19 Oct 2021)

Pues venga, que no tengo toda la noche!


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (19 Oct 2021)

Dispersense, esto es clarisimamente un rebote del gato muerto.


----------



## golden graham (19 Oct 2021)

En euros si no?


----------



## vpsn (20 Oct 2021)

Next stop 100.000, os acordais cuando Bluearrow nos decia que inviertarmos a 300, que no nos preocuparamos que a 10.000 llegaria seguro.

Vaya puto visionario. Donde estas Bluearrow? Alli donde estes, estaremos eternamente agradecidos.


----------



## gapema (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Oct 2021)

Un día histórico


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Oct 2021)

Tenía posiciones apalancadas al alza en varias monedas (BTCUP, ETHUP y BNBUP) y las acabo de vender, espero ligera corrección para volver a entrar.

Los objetivos han sido cumplido sobradamente... joder menudo regalazo de navidad el subidón de esta última semana y en general de todo el mes de Octubre.


----------



## Thundercat (20 Oct 2021)

Ya veo a El Salvador a la par con Luxemburgo en unos años.


----------



## mr nobody (20 Oct 2021)

*A quien no le alegra el dia un ATH?


*


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Oct 2021)

Nuevo ATH, que comience el superciclo.
¿Habéis esperado tranquilamente? Ya estáis todos en verde, tomadlo en cuenta.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Oct 2021)

1 Bitcoin equals
65,977.40 United States Dollar


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2021)

Bueno. Nuevo ATH confirmado, a esta hora es 66'2K. Seguramente quede el listón más arriba hasta nueva corrección futura, que llegará.

Luego es posible que entremos en un terreno de calma. 

Luego es 2022, por cierto.


----------



## barborico (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## _______ (20 Oct 2021)

*65900*


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2021)

En este foro hay gente que es millonaria en diferido. Yo creo que debe ser una sensación única, no es "soñar con que quizás suceda", es que " va a suceder", pero no sabes cuando.

No puedes mandarlo todo a la mierda, pero sabes que un día podrás hacerlo.


----------



## rupertaaa (20 Oct 2021)

Viendo que eres un veterano, podrías decir qué va a pasar los próximos meses?. Llevo desde abril en este mundo y voy acojonado porque sigo siendo algo escéptico con los ciclos de BTC, es decir, con que se repitan la misma historia cada 4 años casi de manera matemática. Entiendo que puede llegar a 100k, dará bajón para una altseason gorda y luego todo a tomar por culo en un criptoinvierno de 4 años?.

Ando con altcoins para recoger profits en el bull run y meterlo todo a BTC cuando corrija a lo bestia.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Polonia Viva (20 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> En este foro hay gente que es millonaria en diferido. Yo creo que debe ser una sensación única, no es "soñar con que quizás suceda", es que " va a suceder", pero no sabes cuando.
> 
> No puedes mandarlo todo a la mierda, pero sabes que un día podrás hacerlo.



El Bitcoin es el segundo activo deflacionario más valioso que existe. El primero es tu tiempo. Para ser el dueño absoluto de los dos solo tienes que comprar uno de ellos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Oct 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> El Bitcoin es el segundo activo deflacionario más valioso que existe. El primero es tu tiempo. Para ser el dueño absoluto de los dos solo tienes que comprar uno de ellos.



Toda la puta razón... me lo apunto!

Esta frase hará historia... si eres el autor original de la misma, te citaré.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (20 Oct 2021)

Idem yo... de hecho me he salido esta mañana, por precaución... pero contento, después de todo el mes qe llevamos era una brutalidad, en torno a un 65% de ganancias...


----------



## hyperburned (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Polonia Viva (20 Oct 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Toda la puta razón... me lo apunto!
> 
> Esta frase hará historia... si eres el autor original de la misma, te citaré.



Sí, la verdad es que se me acaba de ocurrir ahora mismo  Se agradece


----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2021)

Casi 67K


----------



## mr nobody (20 Oct 2021)

BTC perforando el ATH y el ojete de nocoiners por enesima vez


----------



## _______ (20 Oct 2021)

@jkaza @PokemonVilnius
@maverick1984


----------



## Al-paquia (20 Oct 2021)

Hodl o derroición.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Lord Vader (20 Oct 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> El Bitcoin es el segundo activo deflacionario más valioso que existe. El primero es tu tiempo. Para ser el dueño absoluto de los dos solo tienes que comprar uno de ellos.



Bien visto. Toda la razón.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (20 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


>


----------



## novatohimbersorI (20 Oct 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> El Bitcoin es el segundo activo deflacionario más valioso que existe. El primero es tu tiempo. Para ser el dueño absoluto de los dos solo tienes que comprar uno de ellos.



mis respetos por este post.


----------



## The Grasshopper (20 Oct 2021)

novatohimbersorI dijo:


> mis respetos por este post.



de lo más mejor que he leído en este foro. Mis dieses


----------



## mr nobody (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 Oct 2021)

Gobierno de Rusia estudia una propuesta para minar Bitcoin con gas asociado


El proyecto plantea utilizar los equipos de los yacimientos petrolíferos del país y el gas asociado para alimentar la minería de Bitcoin




es.cointelegraph.com






Tiene pinta que el gobierno ruso ya está tomando posiciones.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Oct 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


>








¿No os parece muy buena la canción "Rufino" de Luz Casal?


Buena letra, música cañera y desenfadada, que te hace generar endorfinas sanas: Hace algún tiempo en un bar conocí a un buen señor de cierta edad un ejecutivo jefe de una empresa de publicidad vestía traje de tweed olía a un perfume de "Givenchy" y sin ningún motivo se acerco hasta mi mesa y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Thundercat (20 Oct 2021)

momento de comprar más y escalar stops para los que les gusta jugar


----------



## Burbujístico (21 Oct 2021)

Y las langostas a sus pisitos!






Enviat des del meu POCOPHONE F1 usant Tapatalk


----------



## novatohimbersorI (21 Oct 2021)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Y las langostas a sus pisitos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es lo que tiene ver bitcoin como una inversión en la que solo esperas retorno en euros a corto plazo
los pollaviejas llevan años en rojo con sus santanderes y telefónicas de mierda.

quizás algún día entiendan bitcoin y compren unos cientos de miles de satoshis con el culo en llamas acordándose de lo que es la verdadera burbuja


----------



## novatohimbersorI (21 Oct 2021)

Profesor Titular de Economía de la Universidad Barcelona. Socio de l'Espanyol. Autor de 35 libros...

que se pase por Burbuja con su titulito y sus 35 libros... Huele a keynesiano que apesta


----------



## Red Star (21 Oct 2021)

*OLA KE ASE, HODLEA O KE ASE*

Felicidades camaradas. No soltéis vuestros preciados satoshis. Recordad las santísimas escrituras del *HILO OFICIAL DE BITCOIN*, los comentarios de los antiguos profetas que ahora nos observan desde sus yates, daikiri en mano y rodeados de putas. Sus palabras eternas, en estas horas triunfales, embriagan nuestros corazones y nos causan regocijo:

_Cuando llegue el día y la hora, no tendremos que venderlos, porque _*PODREMOS USARLOS.

HAZ QUE PASE, ESTÁ PASANDO*


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Oct 2021)

De momento dependemos demasiado de Bitrefill, estaría bien que surgieran empresas parecidas y sobretodo que se ubicaran en países distintos. Hace poco un forero comentó que se estaban iniciando gestiones por parte de la UE para exigir KYC o incluso cerrar Bitrefill, y como están en Suecia tendrán que claudicar. Espero que sus fundadores estén tomando medidas y tengan un plan de migración de servidores, estoy seguro que Bukele se encargaría personalmente de facilitarles todo. O en Japón o cualquier otro país amigable con los bitcoñitos.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (21 Oct 2021)

Burbujístico dijo:


> Y las langostas a sus pisitos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Acojonante el nivel putapénico de los economistas oficiales, o son unos intoxicadores o van con más de diez años de retraso en el mejor de los casos.

Además que los niños rata no compran BTC sino mierda de perro.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (21 Oct 2021)

novatohimbersorI dijo:


> Profesor Titular de Economía de la Universidad Barcelona. Socio de l'Espanyol. Autor de 35 libros...
> 
> que se pase por Burbuja con su titulito y sus 35 libros... Huele a keynesiano que apesta




Lo dicho, no tienen ni puta idea, el otro día escuchaba a otro que va de gurú económico alternativo como Francisco llinares en el que seguía desechando el BTC en favor de la plata


----------



## Porestar (21 Oct 2021)

@chindasvintus cómo va eso








KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Lo dicho, no tienen ni puta idea, el otro día escuchaba a otro que va de gurú económico alternativo como Francisco llinares en el que seguía desechando el BTC en favor de la plata



Si recomendó también munición y latunes lo veo correcto, un buen prepper tiene que tener monedas de verdad.


----------



## Silverado72 (21 Oct 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> @chindasvintus cómo va eso
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 813938
> 
> ...



Efectivamente nunca hay que poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## Nostalgia (21 Oct 2021)

alguno ve este canal también??



esta rebotando por fuera pero si lo rompe y vuelve a entrar el techo del mismo para fin de año sería alrededor de los 200-250k que concuerda con muchos otros analisis que se ven y lo que se espera para este ciclo


----------



## barborico (21 Oct 2021)

reculando, así podrán volverlo a banear









China seeks public opinion to unban Bitcoin and crypto mining activities - The Daily Sats


China's National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) recently published a report soliciting opinions from the public. The NDRC...




thedailysats.com


----------



## Edu.R (21 Oct 2021)

Ha sido un la puntita nada más


----------



## Josar (21 Oct 2021)




----------



## HaCHa (21 Oct 2021)

Cinco meses después, la cifra de estados que han adoptado BTC se ha disparado tu de mún.


----------



## mmm (21 Oct 2021)

Pues hoy le están dando una buena hostia


----------



## iDom (22 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


>





novatohimbersorI dijo:


> es lo que tiene ver bitcoin como una inversión en la que solo esperas retorno en euros a corto plazo
> los pollaviejas llevan años en rojo con sus santanderes y telefónicas de mierda.
> 
> quizás algún día entiendan bitcoin y compren unos cientos de miles de satoshis con el culo en llamas acordándose de lo que es la verdadera burbuja



No se puede decir más claro…


----------



## iDom (22 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> De momento dependemos demasiado de Bitrefill, estaría bien que surgieran empresas parecidas y sobretodo que se ubicaran en países distintos. Hace poco un forero comentó que se estaban iniciando gestiones por parte de la UE para exigir KYC o incluso cerrar Bitrefill, y como están en Suecia tendrán que claudicar. Espero que sus fundadores estén tomando medidas y tengan un plan de migración de servidores, estoy seguro que Bukele se encargaría personalmente de facilitarles todo. O en Japón o cualquier otro país amigable con los bitcoñitos.



Estamos estudiando el modelo de negocio de Bitrefill, para poder hacer algo similar junto a otras opciones. Pero ahora que casi todas las tarjetas están a un 0% de comisión, supongo que comprarán grandes cantidades directamente del establecimiento, y ahí ya se llevarán el profit.


----------



## The Grasshopper (22 Oct 2021)

Habemus chincheta


----------



## Furillo (22 Oct 2021)

Ya era puta hora, joder! Desde junio pidiéndola


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Oct 2021)

Puto calopez, contrata esbirros para que adecenten un poco esto, 5 putos meses para una chincheta.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (22 Oct 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Ya era puta hora, joder! Desde junio pidiéndola



No tenia excusa, no podia anunciar su chicharrete sin ponerle chincheta a este hilo.


----------



## Edu.R (22 Oct 2021)

Ha tenido que haber un ATH para la chincheta Paco de mierda. Pero una irrefutable verdad: Todo llega en la vida.

Seguid disfrutando del camino.


----------



## NormanMan (22 Oct 2021)

buenas, creeis en una corrección a los 56k? parece factible no? para liquidar al panadero y al taxista


----------



## Polonia Viva (22 Oct 2021)

He tenido que recurrir al historial de Chrome para entrar al hilo porque no lo encontraba navegando por el subforo. No se me había ocurrido mirar arriba donde los hilos con chincheta  

ATH y chincheta en la misma semana. What a time to be alive


----------



## uhnitas (22 Oct 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> buenas, creeis en una corrección a los 56k? parece factible no? para liquidar al panadero y al taxista



Con esa pregunta no difieres mucho del panadero y el taxista que menosprecias.


----------



## mmm (22 Oct 2021)

Menuda hostia hoy


----------



## novatohimbersorI (22 Oct 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Menuda hostia hoy



esto es un dip para hormigas


----------



## farang (22 Oct 2021)

No durará mas de 10 dias sin volver a marcar nuevos maximos. Estamos al lado de la gran subida para concluir el ciclo.


----------



## Roninn (22 Oct 2021)

Furillo dijo:


> Ya era puta hora, joder! Desde junio pidiéndola



Esperate que ahora el hilo llegara al tope y habrá que abrir uno nuevo sin chincheta


----------



## Red Star (23 Oct 2021)

Parece ser que el Amado LIDL por fin se ha apiadado de nosotros, humildes floreros (y florera), y nos ha bendecido con una chincheta.

Gracias calopez, creo que ya puedo empezar a perdornarte por lo de censurar mi descubrimiento de horo en Marte.


----------



## NormanMan (23 Oct 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Con esa pregunta no difieres mucho del panadero y el taxista que menosprecias.





uhnitas dijo:


> Con esa pregunta no difieres mucho del panadero y el taxista que menosprecias.



no opero rupturas ni me mantengo dentro cuando el precio hace doble techo, un saludo al panadero al que le voy a comprar su btc en 56 58k


----------



## Josar (23 Oct 2021)

Un podcast sobre bitcoin


----------



## |SNaKe| (23 Oct 2021)

Disfrutar lo votado, a NO que a los bancos centrales no se les vota.

Algunos retrasados de burbuja alegando que para protegerse contra la inflación hay invertir en el sp500 o el oro. No hay que protegerse de la inflación hay que protegerse de BITCOIN putos retrasados, a remar!!!!!!


----------



## GarfielD147 (23 Oct 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Menuda hostia hoy



Bah. No es nada. Decís hostia y yo pienso que se ha ido a los 45k.

Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## uhnitas (24 Oct 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> no opero rupturas ni me mantengo dentro cuando el precio hace doble techo, un saludo al panadero al que le voy a comprar su btc en 56 58k



Ah! que eres un tiralíneas,  puede que lo pilles en 56, o no, las ods están en tu contra.


----------



## MIP (24 Oct 2021)

Una serie de artículos más o menos técnicos hablando de la preparación para Taproot y las posibles implementaciones que aprovechen las nuevas características. 









Preparing for taproot


Copies of all published parts of our weekly series on preparing for taproot activation at block 709,632.



bitcoinops.org


----------



## NormanMan (24 Oct 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Ah! que eres un tiralíneas,  puede que lo pilles en 56, o no, las ods están en tu contra.



hago compras escalonadas no espero a ser el ultimo en comprar.


----------



## Edu.R (24 Oct 2021)

Como en cualquier ámbito tecnológico, muchas actualizaciones no suponen "nada" de cara al usuario. Cuando se te actualiza el sistema operativo del móvil, el móvil a tus ojos sigue funcionando igual.

Taproot es un soft fork, pero por no complicarlo mucho, digamos que permite agrupar transacciones en determinadas circustancias, con lo que esto "libera" un poco de espacio en los bloques, con lo que se pueden meter más transacciones por bloque (Ya que algunas se agrupan en una sola), y eso puede repercutir en que las comisiones sean más bajas. Además de temas de privacidad.

Es una mejora que no es la panacea absoluta, pero al menos va en la dirección correcta.

ETH por ejemplo ahora mismo tiene la mempool saturada y las comisiones son altísimas. Se supone que con el ETH 2.0, esto quedará muy mejorado. Le pasó a BTC, había momentos que en FIAT eran 15€ de comisión por una transacción.


----------



## Josar (24 Oct 2021)

¿Por qué tienen valor otros tokens distintos a bitcoin?


----------



## MIP (24 Oct 2021)

Adicionalmente esta mejora permite que una transacción multifirma sea indistinguible de una simple. 

Esto que parece inocente es en realidad una gran ayuda para mejorar la seguridad y privacidad en protocolos construidos sobre Bitcoin que se basan en multifirma, como Lightning Network o coinswaps. 

Por ejemplo ahora mismo se puede deducir que prácticamente cualquier transacción de multifirma 2-2 con Segwit nativo es un canal de LN abriéndose o cerrándose. 

Si además el “espía” monta su nodo LN y consigue ponerse en una ruta frecuentada por este canal que ha descubierto, podría en teoría deducir aún más información. 

Sin embargo cuando los canales LN implementen transacciones de apertura y cierre con el formato Taproot, el espía se quedará completamente a oscuras.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (25 Oct 2021)

Joder ya no me acordaba de este personaje, daba mucha guerra allá por 2013 cuando me inicié en esto de Bitcoin. DEP. 









Mircea Popescu: La fortuna de un billonario «bitcoiner» que puede perderse tras su inesperada muerte


Mircea Popescu, de 41 años, falleció repentinamente el 23 de junio en Costa Rica, arrastrando consigo una fortuna estimada de 2 mil millones de dólares en bitcoin.




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## aventurero artritico (25 Oct 2021)

este año nos tomamos las uvas con el btc en 70-80k


----------



## _______ (25 Oct 2021)

aventurero artritico dijo:


> este año nos tomamos las uvas con el btc en 70-80k



:: pero si 70 estuvo casi el otro día. 

Mejor t vas preprameo para los 400k y subidas de 20k diarias


----------



## bubba_zanetti (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## novatohimbersorI (25 Oct 2021)

¿Podría revisar China su postura contraria a la minería de criptomonedas tras prohibirla en su territorio?









¿Podría revisar China su postura contraria a la minería de criptomonedas tras prohibirla en su territorio?


La Comisión Nacional para el Desarrollo y Reformas de China recogerá opiniones de todos los círculos sociales en un estudio que durará un mes.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Oct 2021)

Os presento mi nuevo avatar laser eyes en honor al movimiento bitcoñero que nos identifica y hermana a todos en esta cruzada.

_#LaserRayUntil100K_


----------



## mmm (25 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Os presento mi nuevo avatar laser eyes en honor al movimiento bitcoñero que nos identifica y hermana a todos en esta cruzada.
> 
> _#LaserRayUntil100K_



Camarada, estaremos en 100mil para el turrón?

Guíanos!!!!


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Oct 2021)

mmm dijo:


> Camarada, estaremos en 100mil para el turrón?
> 
> Guíanos!!!!



No sé, hay analistas que dicen que el ciclo natural de 4 años se rompió debido al covid de los cojones así que puede que este año no sea un diciembre mágico sino para algo más adelante, primer trimestre de 2022. Pero tampoco descarto un diciembre mágico.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Oct 2021)

Para magia los más de 60k que ya tenemos ahora.


----------



## _______ (26 Oct 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No sé, hay analistas que dicen que el ciclo natural de 4 años se rompió debido al covid de los cojones así que puede que este año no sea un diciembre mágico sino para algo más adelante, primer trimestre de 2022. Pero tampoco descarto un diciembre mágico.





ninfireblade dijo:


> Para magia los más de 60k que ya tenemos ahora.



60 k son el suelo. Nadie volverá a comprar BTC por debajo de los 60k aprox


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Oct 2021)

novatohimbersorI dijo:


> ¿Podría revisar China su postura contraria a la minería de criptomonedas tras prohibirla en su territorio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya están reculando acojonados tras ver que no solo no han logrado nada, sino que su rival se ha llevado todo el pastel y sigue avanzando en ese terreno.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (26 Oct 2021)

Apuntando alto, muy alto, mensaje muy revelador.


----------



## CBDC (26 Oct 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Apuntando alto, muy alto, mensaje muy revelador.



Valdeande siempre un paso por delante





Anclando dolar al btc, se garantiza la dominancia del dolar.


https://odysee.com/@valdeandemagico:c/dolarbtc:5 Brutal.




www.burbuja.info





Es un magufo de cuidado, pero respecto las criptos lo clava el cabrón


----------



## novatohimbersorI (26 Oct 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Valdeande siempre un paso por delante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigue erre que erre con Ethereum y IOTA?

Desde el maximalismo ya no le sigo y quizás Valdeande haya cambiado de discurso y parecer...


----------



## mr nobody (26 Oct 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Valdeande siempre un paso por delante
> 
> 
> 
> ...



al cesar lo que es del cesar, cuando hubo el crash del 2017 me motivo a comprar mas vitcoin a 3k


----------



## novatohimbersorI (26 Oct 2021)

Argentina



Nigeria



Canada



Estados Unidos



Ecuador?


----------



## Seronoser (27 Oct 2021)

Entro después de unos dias y veo que por fin hay chincheta!
Mis 10.


----------



## mmm (27 Oct 2021)

Parecía que al superar los máximos se iría muy arriba

Y precisamente por eso no pasó. Lo típico en bolsa o esporculaciones varias


----------



## Seronoser (27 Oct 2021)

Por cierto, Coinbase caído.
Alguno estará con sudores fríos.
Not your keys, not your bitcoin.


----------



## Josar (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## Leo Viridis (28 Oct 2021)

Escuché la entrevista hasta que dijo "bitcoin es como una cizaña que te rompe las cadenas"


----------



## vpsn (29 Oct 2021)

62000 no esta nada mal


----------



## Red Star (29 Oct 2021)

Se activa un misterioso monedero de bitcoines de la era de Satoshi Nikamoto que permaneció dormido durante 11 años


La suma que contiene pasó de valer unos pocos dólares a millones.




actualidad.rt.com


----------



## HaCHa (29 Oct 2021)

La adopción estatal lo está petando, sí.
En nada adoptarán bitcoin los estados de Lesotho, Bután y también el estado gaseoso y el estado de alarma.


----------



## Rajoy (29 Oct 2021)

Hay imbéciles que creen que las cosas se hacen en un día.
Lerdos que son incapaces de fijarse en los pequeños detalles que marcan una tendencia en sus inicios.
Nocoiners reciclados en visionarios del dogecoin, condenados a remar toda su puta vida …


----------



## Josar (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## HaCHa (30 Oct 2021)

Eso es de hace meses y no es adopción estatal sino legalización.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Oct 2021)

Comienza la cuenta atrás de Taproot, 15 días quedan, podéis seguirlo por aquí:



Taproot activation


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Oct 2021)

Josar dijo:


>



Lo acabo de ver y me ha encantado. Pon más vídeos de ese estilo hamijo.


----------



## rayban00 (30 Oct 2021)

El día 3 de noviembre se reúne la FED para decidir si inicia el tapering o lo posponen para mediados de diciembre. También podría darse el caso que fuera un tapering "suave". Con una rebaja pequeña de reducción de la compra de bonos.

¿Qué pensáis que pasará?


----------



## Seronoser (31 Oct 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> El día 3 de noviembre se reúne la FED para decidir si inicia el tapering o lo posponen para mediados de diciembre. También podría darse el caso que fuera un tapering "suave". Con una rebaja pequeña de reducción de la compra de bonos.
> 
> ¿Qué pensáis que pasará?



Yo creo que no va a pasar nada todavía, acaban de aprobar aumentar el gasto en medio billón de dólares, hace tan sólo unos días.
Aún les queda huir de Irak a los americanos, algo que ocurrirá en unas semanas. Eso sí va a ser un acontecimiento, porque Irak no son las montañitas de garrulos de Afganistán.

Irán va a mover ficha fijo, y los Usa no van a poder ni mover un mísero batallón; ya han salido de todo Oriente Medio expulsados.
Creo que el año que viene el mundo va a estar agitado, y no precisamente por el mierda covid. Y cuando hay miedo, el dolar es refugio, no lo olvidemos.


----------



## novatohimbersorI (31 Oct 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo creo que no va a pasar nada todavía, acaban de aprobar aumentar el gasto en medio billón de dólares, hace tan sólo unos días.
> Aún les queda huir de Irak a los americanos, algo que ocurrirá en unas semanas. Eso sí va a ser un acontecimiento, porque Irak no son las montañitas de garrulos de Afganistán.
> 
> Irán va a mover ficha fijo, y los Usa no van a poder ni mover un mísero batallón; ya han salido de todo Oriente Medio expulsados.
> Creo que el año que viene el mundo va a estar agitado, y no precisamente por el mierda covid. Y cuando hay miedo, el dolar es refugio, no lo olvidemos.



ya no te pasas mucho por el hilo

cómo vamos respecto al horo?

eran ciertos unos rumores de que Rusia iba a adquirir bitcoños o algo relacionado con la minería?


----------



## Seronoser (31 Oct 2021)

novatohimbersorI dijo:


> ya no te pasas mucho por el hilo
> 
> cómo vamos respecto al horo?
> 
> eran ciertos unos rumores de que Rusia iba a adquirir bitcoños o algo relacionado con la minería?



No he leído nada al respecto.
No creo que Rusia dé ese paso. Hace un año se rumoreaba que el e-rublo iba a basarse en las reservas de oro. Pero yo creo que se han echado atrás, como todos los gobiernos, y prefieren tener un e-rublo que puedan manejar a su antojo. Lo mismo ha ocurrido con China.

Sobre minería, yo creo que lo único que puede hacerles cambiar de opinión a los rusos es el tema de Kazajistán, que ya va a sacar unos pingües beneficios de la minería. Y hay que recordar que Rusia, Kazajistán y Bielorrusia, conforman la Unión Económica Euroasiática.
Quizá por ahí Rusia se abra más.

Pero sobre todo, si ven que con BTC van a lograr hundir al dolar, entonces sí que habrá un apoyo masivo.
Tiempos interesantes en cualquier caso.
Eso sí, en Rusia sigue siendo delito de cárcel no comunicar la tenencia de criptos por encima de 150.000 dólares.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 Oct 2021)

31 de octubre, día del whitepaper. El mítico mail que cambió el mundo:


----------



## |SNaKe| (31 Oct 2021)

Por cierto, la predicción de planb son simplemente los cierres mensuales de los mismos meses en 2017 multiplicados por 10, un troleo de cojones.

Agosto 2017 > 4700
Septiembre 2017 > 4300
Octubre 2017 > 6300
Noviembre 2017 > 9800
Diciembre 2017 > 13500


----------



## Nostalgia (31 Oct 2021)

me da que esta noche van a darle caña los bots para dejar un buen cierre mensual


----------



## Red Star (2 Nov 2021)

¿Qué opináis de lo de Amazon? ¿Es un game changer? ¿Se están cumpliendo las profecías? ¿Podremos usarlos sin necesidad de venderlos?

Yo lo compro casi todo en Amazon. Si puedo hacer mis pedidos y pagar con bitcoñitos, sin intermediarios, tarjetas de prepago ni pollas en vinagre... me omociono sólo de pensarlo...

Si amazon lo acepta, toda la competencia se verá forzada a hacerlo también, para no quedarse atrás.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Nov 2021)

Lo de Amazon ya se comentó hace unos meses cuando se supo que estaban buscando a alguien en el anuncio ese, pero todo quedó en nada. Ocurrirá en el futuro, creo que de forma inevitable, pero no ahora, de hecho en ningún medio anglosajón ni en reddit ni en ningún lugar se está comentando nada sobre la noticia esa de computerhoy.


----------



## Nostalgia (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (2 Nov 2021)

por mantener vivo el hilo, abro pregunta:

Con BTC tocando el techo de los 60 y pico mil pero sin atreverse a romperlo, cual creeis que puede ser la narrativa que lo rompa finalmente y nos haga volar a los 100k?


----------



## Nostalgia (2 Nov 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> por mantener vivo el hilo, abro pregunta:
> 
> Con BTC tocando el techo de los 60 y pico mil pero sin atreverse a romperlo, cual creeis que puede ser la narrativa que lo rompa finalmente y nos haga volar a los 100k?



el foooooomo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Nov 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> por mantener vivo el hilo, abro pregunta:
> 
> Con BTC tocando el techo de los 60 y pico mil pero sin atreverse a romperlo, cual creeis que puede ser la narrativa que lo rompa finalmente y nos haga volar a los 100k?



No va a romper nada, los fondos de bitcoin poco a poco empezaran a pasarse a shiba que al final mira por donde ha resultado ser la moneda elegida por las elites para ser moneda mundial.

Muchos no querran verlo y esperaran al final pero acabaran claudicando cuando vean que sus bitcoins cada vez valen mas shibas, al final llegara el sorpazo y shiba sobrepasara en valor individual a bitcoin, en ese momento ya no habra vueltra atras bitcoin empezara a comerse ceros pero por atras mientras que shiba sube no se sabe a donde.


----------



## Nostalgia (2 Nov 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No va a romper nada, los fondos de bitcoin poco a poco empezaran a pasarse a shiba que al final mira por donde ha resultado ser la moneda elegida por las elites para ser moneda mundial.
> 
> Muchos no querran verlo y esperaran al final pero acabaran claudicando cuando vean que sus bitcoins cada vez valen mas shibas, al final llegara el sorpazo y shiba sobrepasara en valor individual a bitcoin, en ese momento ya no habra vueltra atras bitcoin empezara a comerse ceros pero por atras mientras que shiba sube no se sabe a donde.


----------



## CBDC (2 Nov 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No va a romper nada, los fondos de bitcoin poco a poco empezaran a pasarse a shiba que al final mira por donde ha resultado ser la moneda elegida por las elites para ser moneda mundial.
> 
> Muchos no querran verlo y esperaran al final pero acabaran claudicando cuando vean que sus bitcoins cada vez valen mas shibas, al final llegara el sorpazo y shiba sobrepasara en valor individual a bitcoin, en ese momento ya no habra vueltra atras bitcoin empezara a comerse ceros pero por atras mientras que shiba sube no se sabe a donde.



Admito que me hr reído. Ahí va mi zanks.


----------



## uhnitas (2 Nov 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No va a romper nada, los fondos de bitcoin poco a poco empezaran a pasarse a shiba que al final mira por donde ha resultado ser la moneda elegida por las elites para ser moneda mundial.
> 
> Muchos no querran verlo y esperaran al final pero acabaran claudicando cuando vean que sus bitcoins cada vez valen mas shibas, al final llegara el sorpazo y shiba sobrepasara en valor individual a bitcoin, en ese momento ya no habra vueltra atras bitcoin empezara a comerse ceros pero por atras mientras que shiba sube no se sabe a donde.



Jajajaja, me despollo.


----------



## Polonia Viva (2 Nov 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Muchos no querran verlo y esperaran al final pero acabaran claudicando cuando vean que sus bitcoins cada vez valen mas shibas



Aquí lo has clavado, conforero. Aunque probablemente haya sido casualidad


----------



## Abeja Asesina (2 Nov 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de lo de Amazon? ¿Es un game changer? ¿Se están cumpliendo las profecías? ¿Podremos usarlos sin necesidad de venderlos?
> 
> Yo lo compro casi todo en Amazon. Si puedo hacer mis pedidos y pagar con bitcoñitos, sin intermediarios, tarjetas de prepago ni pollas en vinagre... me omociono sólo de pensarlo...
> 
> Si amazon lo acepta, toda la competencia se verá forzada a hacerlo también, para no quedarse atrás.



Con bitrefill puedes comprar tarjetas Amazon con Bitcoin.

Yo hace tiempo que lo hago.


----------



## Red Star (3 Nov 2021)

Encapuchados torturan al fundador de Tuenti en Madrid para robarle su fortuna en bitcoins


La Policía Nacional investiga desde última hora de la tarde de este martes este suceso denunciado por el empresario en el centro de Madrid.




www.elespanol.com





Tened cuidado y no le digáis a nadie que tenéis bitcoños.


----------



## vpsn (3 Nov 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Encapuchados torturan al fundador de Tuenti en Madrid para robarle su fortuna en bitcoins
> 
> 
> La Policía Nacional investiga desde última hora de la tarde de este martes este suceso denunciado por el empresario en el centro de Madrid.
> ...



y aqui hay mas de uno que quiere contarselo a un asesor de el salvador xD


----------



## Josar (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## ninfireblade (3 Nov 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 826020




¿ Bitcoin al día ? Pero si ese además de ser un shitcoiner no acierta ni una en sus predicciones. Hace ya más de 1 año que no veo sus videos pero no creo que haya cambiado


----------



## Seronoser (3 Nov 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Encapuchados torturan al fundador de Tuenti en Madrid para robarle su fortuna en bitcoins
> 
> 
> La Policía Nacional investiga desde última hora de la tarde de este martes este suceso denunciado por el empresario en el centro de Madrid.
> ...



Joder, lo mismo es culpa de mi doble vpn, una de ellas redirecciona a madrid.
Lo siento por el de tuenti si tengo algo que ver


----------



## Edu.R (3 Nov 2021)

Técnicamente puedes seguir todo el rastro de los BTC desde una dirección dada, lo que pasa que en el momento que salen del exchange la cosa es mucho más difusa.

De hecho los puedes mandar, por dar un ejemplo, a una plataforma de juegos de estas que están surgiendo ahora, y alomejor al solicitar el pago, los BTC vienen de otra dirección que no es la tuya del depósito. En un monedero Electrum creo que tienes varias direcciones, entonces al final, si huyes un poco de la basicada, es muy complicado seguir el rastro.

De todas formas si esta gentuza te coge y te "tortura"... anda que en el pasado no hubo reos que acabaron "confesando" que habían sido ellos simplemente para que los matasen y dejar de sufrir.  Parece un poco de película. A este tio le cogieron porque en el fondo creó una plataforma importante, no es un anónimo random como el burbujo medio que tiene sus BTC guardados y alomejor solo lo saben sus allegados.


----------



## farang (4 Nov 2021)

Para eso atracar necesitan varios datos, si tiene btc, que cantidad exacta tiene, donde vive, etc.

Y ademas, la gente que tiene millones en btc, yo creo que todos todos habran pensado de dejarse una billetera aparte con una cantidad asumible a perder en caso de atraco.

Yo a los que me conocen les tendré que decir que ahora dentro de poco lo voy a vender casi todo para gastarmelo en asia. Así cuando btc valga varios millones "tengo 0,1 btc" (todo el mundo pregunta cuanto tienes).
Me fastidia porque soy una persona a la que le gusta mucho lucir del dinero que ha conseguido, y mas de esta forma que tiene mérito, sobretodo delante de conocidos que la mayoria son rojos.


----------



## farang (4 Nov 2021)

Tema aparte, el modo cohete es muy probable que empiece a arrancar entre hoy dia 4 y mañana. Los 350k los veo para finales de este mes, o antes del 15 del siguiente como muy tarde.


----------



## Cetero (4 Nov 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Encapuchados torturan al fundador de Tuenti en Madrid para robarle su fortuna en bitcoins
> 
> 
> La Policía Nacional investiga desde última hora de la tarde de este martes este suceso denunciado por el empresario en el centro de Madrid.
> ...











El fundador de Tuenti cambia la versión ante la policía y excluye el robo de bitcoines en el asalto a su casa


Zaryn Dentzel mantiene que varios encapuchados lo retuvieron durante horas en su domicilio y le agredieron




elpais.com





Parece que al final no está tan claro


----------



## _______ (4 Nov 2021)

farang dijo:


> Tema aparte, el modo cohete es muy probable que empiece a arrancar entre hoy dia 4 y mañana. Los 350k los veo para finales de este mes, o antes del 15 del siguiente como muy tarde.



Por qué?


----------



## _______ (4 Nov 2021)

farang dijo:


> Para eso atracar necesitan varios datos, si tiene btc, que cantidad exacta tiene, donde vive, etc.
> 
> Y ademas, la gente que tiene millones en btc, yo creo que todos todos habran pensado de dejarse una billetera aparte con una cantidad asumible a perder en caso de atraco.
> 
> ...



Vender todo? No dijiste una parte? Que sentido tiene vender todo?


----------



## farang (4 Nov 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Vender todo? No dijiste una parte? Que sentido tiene vender todo?



Si, solo una parte. Pero a los conocidos que saben quien eres y donde vives se les dice que has vendido casi todo, y despues de 4 años cuando vuelva a haber otra fiesta y seas ya bastante rico les recuerdas que vendiste hace tiempo y te lo has estado fundiendo todo en viajes y señoritas. Aunque sean amigos de confianza y familiares, que si es mucha pasta la gente va corriendo la voz de unos a otros.


----------



## rayban00 (5 Nov 2021)

¿No os extraña los vencimientos de futuros de BTC? Deribit Metrics - Deribit

El precio máximo de dolor a finales de noviembre es de 56k


----------



## Josar (5 Nov 2021)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (7 Nov 2021)

La actualización Taproot de Bitcoin está a solo días de su implementación


La actualización de Taproot se estableció para su implementación después de lograr un consenso del 90% entre los mineros de Bitcoin (nodos de minería)




es.cointelegraph.com


----------



## Leo Viridis (7 Nov 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> La actualización Taproot de Bitcoin está a solo días de su implementación
> 
> 
> La actualización de Taproot se estableció para su implementación después de lograr un consenso del 90% entre los mineros de Bitcoin (nodos de minería)
> ...



¿Se prevé subida fuerte con la implementación de taproot?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (7 Nov 2021)

Leo Viridis dijo:


> ¿Se prevé subida fuerte con la implementación de taproot?




Ni idea, eso es una pregunta para los tiralíneas del foro.


----------



## vpsn (8 Nov 2021)

Leo Viridis dijo:


> ¿Se prevé subida fuerte con la implementación de taproot?



no creo, el bitcoin sube cuando sale en los medios generalistas. El taproot queda muy lejos.


----------



## mr_nobody (8 Nov 2021)

farang dijo:


> Si, solo una parte. Pero a los conocidos que saben quien eres y donde vives se les dice que has vendido casi todo, y despues de 4 años cuando vuelva a haber otra fiesta y seas ya bastante rico les recuerdas que vendiste hace tiempo y te lo has estado fundiendo todo en viajes y señoritas. Aunque sean amigos de confianza y familiares, que si es mucha pasta la gente va corriendo la voz de unos a otros.



tu sabes proteger la riqueza compi. La gente es muy hija puta y no te puedes fiar ni de tu sombra. Ojala te caiga un milloncito con el
BTC sino lo tienes ya..


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Nov 2021)

¿Se viene otro pump? Tras 2 semanas con 60k estables se agradecería. El taproot supongo que ya está descontado del precio porque su fecha de activación es conocida por todos, pero vete a saber.


----------



## Polonia Viva (8 Nov 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> tu sabes proteger la riqueza compi. La gente es muy hija puta y no te puedes fiar ni de tu sombra. Ojala te caiga un milloncito con el
> BTC sino lo tienes ya..



Ocultar tu patrimonio, siendo esta otra de las ventajas de Bitcoin, es de las mejores decisiones que se pueden tomar, te ahorra muchos problemas. Además, te ayuda a formar mejores relaciones humanas, ya que sabes que la gente que se acerca a ti no lo hace por interés económico.


----------



## Seronoser (8 Nov 2021)

La plata, a tan solo 100.000.000.000 de dólares de Bitcoin en capitalización.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿Se viene otro pump? Tras 2 semanas con 60k estables se agradecería. El taproot supongo que ya está descontado del precio porque su fecha de activación es conocida por todos, pero vete a saber.



Mejoras técnicas = revalorización.

A corto y largo plazo.


----------



## Al-paquia (8 Nov 2021)

Me he puesto palote. Hodl.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Nov 2021)

Aviso de redirección



Tio listo. Si señor.


----------



## iDom (8 Nov 2021)

Si tienes que contarle algo a alguien es mejor decirle que te ha tocado una herencia o algo parecido, hay que ser prudente chavales. Nuestros BTC’s son muy preciados

actualmente el mercado crypto esta a unos 3T$ en capitalización, un 3% de lo que es el mercado de valores tradicional, todavía estamos en una fase muy temprana.


----------



## mr nobody (8 Nov 2021)

iDom dijo:


> Si tienes que contarle algo a alguien es mejor decirle que te ha tocado una herencia o algo parecido, hay que ser prudente chavales. Nuestros BTC’s son muy preciados



yo no entiendo la penha que va con camisetas de btc o cosas por el estilo, se estan jugando que unos albanokosovares entren a su casa un dia y les den una alegria


----------



## _______ (9 Nov 2021)

*67k*


----------



## ruber et impius (9 Nov 2021)

Nuevo ATH, y con fuerte impulso alcista. 
Va camino de batir los 70K$.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Nov 2021)

68k, brvtal.


----------



## vpsn (9 Nov 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> 68k, brvtal.



TU DA MOON WINTER 2021 edition


----------



## Al-paquia (9 Nov 2021)

Vaya erecciones mañaneras.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Nov 2021)

Pobres no coiners. Ruego Una oración por su alma Derroida


----------



## Al-paquia (9 Nov 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pobres no coiners. Ruego Una oración por su alma Derroida


----------



## faraico (9 Nov 2021)

Ufffff... Que tranquilidad da esto... Jeje


----------



## Seronoser (9 Nov 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


>







Unfortunately I'm not in the party mood because of a boating accident.
Lástima...


----------



## Edu.R (9 Nov 2021)

Nuevo ATH en 68'5K. 

ETH también logró nuevo máximo con 4.837$.

Se lo quitan de las manos  .


----------



## pivonazo (9 Nov 2021)

90k principios de enero , luego crash y para finales de 2022 140k . Esa es mi predicción . Vendo todo , hago cash , dejo que se desplome , vendo cardano que me da mala espina , y hago un 50% BTC , 30%Ethereum , 10% Polygon , 10% HBAR


----------



## uhnitas (9 Nov 2021)

pivonazo dijo:


> 90k principios de enero , luego crash y para finales de 2022 140k . Esa es mi predicción . Vendo todo , hago cash , dejo que se desplome , vendo cardano que me da mala espina , y hago un 50% BTC , 30%Ethereum , 10% Polygon , 10% HBAR



Y yo preocupado buceando por aquí:
Security Budget II, Low Fees, and Merged Mining | Truthcoin.Info 

llegando rebotado de aquí:


Y tu lo tienes todo atado. Un plan sin fisuras. Qué envidia joder.


----------



## kynes (9 Nov 2021)

Esta mañana al entrar en un bar salía un grupito de desayunar con apariencia de funcionarios de más de 40-50 años. Se ve que continuando con el tema de conversación uno de ellos decía muy convencido que este año sin falta se metía en BTC.


----------



## Llorón (9 Nov 2021)

Dios te oiga.


----------



## uhnitas (9 Nov 2021)

Me comen la polla los analistas.

Esto sí es bueno de verdad:

https://gist.github.com/fernandonm/ef9721bacf7284e039caf39ba2a07258


----------



## mr nobody (9 Nov 2021)

Señales de implosión. Hacia la desintegración del sistema global


El hundimiento del centro del mundo como detonador de la depresión económica significa el despliegue de una cadena global de crisis (económicas, políticas, sociales)




www.lahaine.org





El sistema bursatil esta a punto de implosionar, ira parte del dinero a BTC?


----------



## Edu.R (9 Nov 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Uno de ellos decía muy convencido que este año sin falta se metía en BTC.



No ha tenido tiempo


----------



## mr nobody (9 Nov 2021)

Josar dijo:


> ¿Por qué tienen valor otros tokens distintos a bitcoin?



son las altcoins, que utilizan una technologia diferente: defi, erc20, nft, perritos de los cojones, etc. todo blockchain por eso


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Nov 2021)

Ojo... chupinazo del BTC, nuevo ATH 68,7K y los 70K$ ya a la vista...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (10 Nov 2021)

69k, parece que se anima la cosa y habrá navidades mágicas.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (10 Nov 2021)

Caida general de todas las cristos, que ha pasao paco??


----------



## Polonia Viva (10 Nov 2021)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Caida general de todas las cristos, que ha pasao paco??



Se ha confirmado el default de Evergrande y está cayendo absolutamente todo


----------



## CBDC (10 Nov 2021)

Cuando abran las bolsas más va a caer


----------



## Silverado72 (10 Nov 2021)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Caida general de todas las cristos, que ha pasao paco??



También puede haber influido esto, la UE hace gestos antimineria:






Europa podría prohibir la minería de Bitcoin


https://www-criptonoticias-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.criptonoticias.com/regulacion/europa-podria-prohibir-mineria-bitcoin/amp/?amp_gsa=1&amp_js_v=a6&usqp=mq331AQIKAGwASCAAgM%3D#amp_tf=De%20%251%24s&aoh=16364716102650&csi=0&referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.crip...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Seronoser (10 Nov 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Se ha confirmado el default de Evergrande y está cayendo absolutamente todo



El dólar se ha fortalecido más de un 1% en unas horas vs eur y otras monedas, consecuencia del miedo por lo de Evergrade y la inflación.
Respecto al BTC, ese 1% de revalorización son casi 1000 dólares de corrección automática.
Esperemos que sea una trampa para osos.


----------



## vpsn (11 Nov 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> También puede haber influido esto, la UE hace gestos antimineria:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con lo cara que va la energia en europa, solo deben de minar los que les sale gratis la energia como antiguos trabajadores de fecsa, y demas casta. Esos ademas pueden follarse las leyes que quieran. No nos perdemos nada.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2021)

A cualquier cosa le llamáis caida.


----------



## Porestar (11 Nov 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> Cuando abran las bolsas más va a caer



Ya lo vemos, sí. Y el oro repuntando. Nadie quiere cupones.


----------



## Josar (11 Nov 2021)

La filosofía de bitcoin, Álvaro D. María


----------



## CBDC (11 Nov 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Ya lo vemos, sí. Y el oro repuntando. Nadie quiere cupones.



Lo siento mucho, me he equivocado no volverá a ocurrir.

Nadie quiere cupones, pero normalmente ante una noticia negativa todo baja (incluso las reservas de valor), aunque luego se recupere en pocas horas/días.
Al final ha pagado en el último momento.


----------



## orbeo (11 Nov 2021)

Josar dijo:


> La filosofía de bitcoin, Álvaro D. María



Vamos, que conoció a BTC cuando valía 1000 pavos y no compró. En vez de eso estuvo haciéndose HENORMES pajas mentales hasta que ya no pudo comprar y ahora quiere vender un libro que no leerá ni el editor.


----------



## Josar (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Nov 2021)

Solo un día para Taproot, aquí la cuenta atrás de bloques:



Taproot activation


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (12 Nov 2021)

https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2021/11/is-bitcoin-killing-gold.html




No me lo he leido aún pero lo comentaré cuando lo haga.


----------



## rayban00 (14 Nov 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Solo un día para Taproot, aquí la cuenta atrás de bloques:
> 
> 
> 
> Taproot activation




Ya fue activado esta madrugada. Coincide con el movimiento alcista, puede que en diciembre llegue a 80 k o se le acerque.

Pero también pienso que caerá el 50% o más después de este periodo alcista.


----------



## ertitoagus (15 Nov 2021)

Esto tiene que corregir. CORTO x50 EN BTC


----------



## paketazo (15 Nov 2021)

ertitoagus dijo:


> Esto tiene que corregir. CORTO x50 EN BTC



Apalancarse x50 para más de unas horas, ya de entrada es dar el dinero casi por perdido.

Lo segundo, si lo vas a hacer, hazlo con un movimiento automático, si cae por ejemplo de 60K, abres el corto en 59999, y con autosell en 59500 por ejemplo, pero nunca en plena escalada alcista y a varios días, pensando que por mis cojones va a hacer lo que a mi me parece.

Estas cosas suelen salir mal nueve de cada diez veces.

Si ahora tuviera que operar en 50X abriría largo en 65500 y lo cerraría en 66200, stop 62000, el chart no indica otra cosa

Espero no perdiera mucho


----------



## barborico (15 Nov 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Apalancarse x50 para más de unas horas, ya de entrada es dar el dinero casi por perdido.
> 
> Lo segundo, si lo vas a hacer, hazlo con un movimiento automático, si cae por ejemplo de 60K, abres el corto en 5999, y con autosell en 59500 por ejemplo, pero nunca en plena escalada alcista y a varios días, pensando que por mis cojones va a hacer lo que a mi me parece.
> 
> ...



1000€ ha perdido

Como decían por ahí: DEP, siempre shorteaba


----------



## landlady (15 Nov 2021)

Lo dejo por aquí por si alguien no ve la televisión. Yo no la suelo ver, pero he tenido comida familiar este fin de semana, estaba puesta y salió este anuncio:



No lo conocía. Matt Damon en un anuncio de televisión en prime time anunciando en exchange... Pasito a pasito.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Nov 2021)

Subnormales de forocoches, haciendo subnormaladas.
Qué podía salir mal.

Aquí también tenemos a los foreros de 2020, la hornada más parguela de burbuja en toda su Historia.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Nov 2021)

landlady dijo:


> Lo dejo por aquí por si alguien no ve la televisión. Yo no la suelo ver, pero he tenido comida familiar este fin de semana, estaba puesta y salió este anuncio:
> 
> 
> 
> No lo conocía. Matt Damon en un anuncio de televisión en prime time anunciando en exchange... Pasito a pasito.



No he visto un anuncio con más simbología masónica y transhumanista que ese. Ese exchange es de la élite.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Nov 2021)

Josar dijo:


>



Lo vi ayer y me sorprendió que ambos opinaran que Bitcoin llegará un momento en que dejará de generar el hype que genera ahora, la gente se aburrirá de él y preferirá tener la liquidez en otros asuntos. Por lo tanto dicen que dudan que llegue a valer varios millones de € por BTC como nos gusta pronosticar por aquí.


----------



## Polonia Viva (15 Nov 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Lo vi ayer y me sorprendió que ambos opinaran que Bitcoin llegará un momento en que dejará de generar el hype que genera ahora, la gente se aburrirá de él y preferirá tener la liquidez en otros asuntos. Por lo tanto dicen que dudan que llegue a valer varios millones de € por BTC como nos gusta pronosticar por aquí.



Según lo veo yo, no es incompatible una cosa con otra. Llegará un momento en el que la adopción sea masiva y el precio se estabilice, no existe ningún activo que pueda estar revalorizándose exponencialmente de forma indefinida. Especialmente en el caso de Bitcoin, que no genera nada, y cuya revalorización masiva se debe a que está en plena fase de descubrimiento de precio y apenas una pequeña parte de la gente lo hemos adoptado. ¿Cuándo llegará ese momento en el que se vuelva aburrido? Puede ser en 10, 20 o 50 años, pero llegará.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Nov 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Según lo veo yo, no es incompatible una cosa con otra. Llegará un momento en el que la adopción sea masiva y el precio se estabilice, no existe ningún activo que pueda estar revalorizándose exponencialmente de forma indefinida. Especialmente en el caso de Bitcoin, que no genera nada, y cuya revalorización masiva se debe a que está en plena fase de descubrimiento de precio y apenas una pequeña parte de la gente lo hemos adoptado. ¿Cuándo llegará ese momento en el que se vuelva aburrido? Puede ser en 10, 20 o 50 años, pero llegará.



Personalmente, y desde mi perspectiva económica, no veo que sea un tema de aburrimiento. Vosotros le véis las ganancias, donde otros ven protección. Vosotros en el primer mundo, pensáis en meterle unos euros que os saquen de esta carrera de la rata y podáis dejar de trabajar.
Pero en el 95% del mundo, la gente que ha metido su dinero fiat en btc, no es para hacerse rico, sino para sobrevivir hoy, y para, el día de mañana, poder comerciar sus productos en todo el mundo, sin aranceles y sin impuestos; para prosperar y generar capital, que les augure sobre todo a sus hijos, un futuro mejor que el suyo.

Ésto va a pasar en El Salvador; de hecho está pasando. Creéis que la gente va a volver al dolar???? Ni de coña.
Y aquellos que no creen en el btc en este pequeño país...verán que los que han apostado por él tienen un mejor presente y sobre todo, futuro.
Esto está ocurriendo ya.

Por tanto, yo solo veo factible que el precio de BTC se estabilice, cuando vuelva el patrón oro o se desarrolle el patrón bitcoin, y con ello la expansión monetaria se termine de una vez, ajustando las Economías de los países al Oro que tienen o a los Bitcoin que posean en sus reservas.

Y como eso aún está lejos (pero no tanto), el precio subirá hasta números que no imaginamos...pero ello solo demostrará que el dolar basado en la expansión cuantitativa y el gasto público, está muerto.


----------



## novatohimbersorI (15 Nov 2021)

Los dos youtubers esos se pueden hacer las pajas que quieran con que si la gente se aburrirá y se irá a la shitcoin random más cercana o a una memecoin cualquiera. Sigue sin haber nada que iguale a Bitcoin. Con lo de Taproot es otro pasito más.

La gente sigue sin entender que lo que no sea Bitcoin es Shitcoin. 

No serán los primeros ni los últimos que acaben shilleando un fork, etherium o una que les pague para anunciarla.

El que se deje llevar por el FUD antiBitcoin NGMI.


----------



## Rajoy (15 Nov 2021)

Bitcoin tiene varias cualidades que lo hacen la mejor reserva de valor que existe:

- No se puede inflacionar a voluntad como, por ejemplo, ethereum. Tiene un número predefinido (conocido) y limitado de unidades. A diferencia del 99 % de shitcoins.
- No tiene dueño. No hay una empresa o unos desarrolladores muy concretos detrás.
- No está sujeto a controles de capital. Puedes llevártelo de un país a otro sin pedir ningún permiso ni pagar ningún pillaje ... digo peaje. A diferencia de cualquier acción, título, producto financiero, bien físico o moneda fiat.
- Es fácilmente transportable/almacenable. A diferencia los metales.
- Es inembargable puesto que el poder no tiene donde llamar para embargártelos, siempre que estén en direcciones de tu propiedad.
- Es sumamente resiliente. A diferencia de cualquier shitcoin centralizada. Las dependientes de una empresa o "residentes" en unos pocos servidores dado el peso de su blockchain, son especialmente vulnerables.
- Es la única cripto realmente descentralizada. Por el número de nodos y su distribución geográfica, por la descentralización de la minería y por la descentralización de los desarrolladores.

No es una moda. El día que otro activo o cripto supere eso, hablamos ...

En cuanto a los títulos que aseguran la propiedad o el derecho sobre un bien concreto, en algún momento muchos van a aprender con dolor lo que es el riesgo de contrapartida.

Por no hablar de las leyes de tipo confiscatorio como nuestra nueva y flamante "Ley de Seguridad Nacional", en virtud de la cual el poder te puede confiscar hasta los gayumbos y, además, obligarte a lavarlos y plancharlos cada vez que los use Pedro Sánchez.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (16 Nov 2021)

Que ha pasao se han hundio todas las cristos un 5%? Mas FUD chinaca?


----------



## Seronoser (16 Nov 2021)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Que ha pasao se han hundio todas las cristos un 5%? Mas FUD chinaca?



Tienes un concepto muy particular de lo que es hundirse


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (16 Nov 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tienes un concepto muy particular de lo que es hundirse



A ver coño, que tenéis la piel muy fina, "hundirse", bajar, como lo quieras llamar. Que yo tengo cristos también, coño.

Solo preguntaba el porqué del movimiento a la baja esta noche.


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Nov 2021)

Crypto poses imminent threat to financial stability: Bank of England Deputy Governor


The Deputy Governor for Financial Stability at the Bank of England has warned that crypto could threaten the stability of traditional financial markets.




cointelegraph.com


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Nov 2021)

pues a china se le estan acabando las balas


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Nov 2021)

China prohibe por enésima vez las criptos... el puto día de la marmota, joder.

Aunque no es mala noticia: yo voy a sacar mis criptos del stake y aprovechar este bajón para recomprar como suelo hacer en estos casos.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Nov 2021)

Imaginaos como deben estar comprando los del Partido Comunista chino con cada caída provocada por ellos mismos


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Nov 2021)

Israel reportedly adopts new AML rules for crypto


Israel has reportedly enacted new regulations related to the cryptocurrency industry in order to combat illegal activities like money laundering and terrorism financing.




cointelegraph.com













China warns state-owned enterprises to cease involvement in Bitcoin mining


China is pressuring its government-owned companies to stop mining cryptocurrencies, and it's considering handing down harsh penalties on firms that continue, including extra energy costs.




cointelegraph.com


----------



## CBDC (16 Nov 2021)

No entiendo como la prohibición de Bitcoin por parte de China sigue influyendo en el precio.


----------



## _______ (16 Nov 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> No entiendo como la prohibición de Bitcoin por parte de China sigue influyendo en el precio.





aqui lo explican


----------



## CBDC (16 Nov 2021)

Esa es China


----------



## Seronoser (16 Nov 2021)

Por un momento pensé que me habían pillado.
He metido la puntita a los 59.800, en el dca mensual programado habitualmente.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Nov 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> No entiendo como la prohibición de Bitcoin por parte de China sigue influyendo en el precio.



Yo creo que tiene que ver más con la apreciación del dólar, pero los analistas no se enteran mucho.


----------



## Polonia Viva (16 Nov 2021)

Bueno pues unos satos más que he comprado en $60300 aprovechando el dip, y mandados al wallet


----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Nov 2021)

Crypto Carnage Erases 10% Of Global Market Cap | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Edu.R (17 Nov 2021)

Hombre, tocando máximos la expectativa era una rotura de bizcocho mítica, pero si se queda por los 55-60k, no se acaba el mundo.


----------



## MIP (17 Nov 2021)

Una vez leí por ahí a alguien preguntando “¿que podrían hacer los gobiernos para destruir Bitcoin?”

Y la mejor respuesta para mi fue una que decía: “mantener una moneda fiat no manipulada y cuya emisión fuese honesta y acorde a la riqueza del país emisor”. 

Al final todos sabemos que eso no va a pasar, y eso es lo que le da vida a Bitcoin.


----------



## farang (17 Nov 2021)

Que es eso de emision honesta? No existe emision honesta, cada unidad de moneda que sea emitida es robar, da igual que la economia vaya creciendo


----------



## Polonia Viva (17 Nov 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Una vez leí por ahí a alguien preguntando “¿que podrían hacer los gobiernos para destruir Bitcoin?”
> 
> Y la mejor respuesta para mi fue una que decía: “mantener una moneda fiat no manipulada y cuya emisión fuese honesta y acorde a la riqueza del país emisor”.
> 
> Al final todos sabemos que eso no va a pasar, y eso es lo que le da vida a Bitcoin.



Y añadiría mantener unos tipos de interés razonables de entre el 3% y el 5% (suponiendo inflación baja-moderada, no la actual), lo suficientemente bajos como para buscar financiación en los mercados pero lo suficientemente altos como para ser atractivos para invertir.

Hay una cosa que cuando me puse a pensarla me hizo click en la cabeza y vi que aún estamos muy temprano en la adopción de bitcoin. El tamaño del mercado de bonos/deuda es de 130 billones de dólares, siendo *el de tipos negativos de 16 billones de dólares*. En cualquier mercado si hay alguien que vende algo, por muy malo que nos parezca a los demás, es porque otro lo compra. ¿Pero quién coño compra bonos de deuda a intereses negativos en vez de dejar parado el dinero en el banco? Bueno, en los mercados financieros todo ocurre por una razón, y esto no es una excepción.

Tu dinero en el banco es un activo financiero, es decir, que es el pasivo de otra contraparte, en este caso del propio banco. ¿Qué pasa si el banco quiebra y no puede devolverte tu dinero? Existe una cámara de compensación en la UE que te garantiza recuperar hasta 100.000€ (que en caso de que se produzca estaría por ver si cumplen con lo pactado), y eso nos puede valer a ti o a mí que tenemos unos pocos miles en el banco. Pero a una empresa que tenga millones, decenas de millones o cientos de millones en tesorería puede considerar que dejar tanto dinero en el banco es estar expuesto a un riesgo que hay que suprimir. Y es ahí donde entran los bonos gubernamentales a tipos negativos: prefieren comprar estos bonos para devengar una obligación de cobro de un estado solvente que de un banco, aunque reciban menos dinero. Es decir, es un *movimiento táctico cuyo objetivo no es generar ganancias, sino proteger el capital*, invirtiéndolo en un activo solvente y tremendamente líquido. ¿Y por qué no eligen el oro físico para proteger ese capital? El oro no es tan líquido como los bonos, y cuesta dinero almacenarlo y protegerlo.

¿Como entra Bitcoin en este juego? Muy sencillo, la red Bitcoin permite que tú seas el custodio de tu propio dinero sin tener que depender de la confianza de nadie. Por esta razón, considero que en cuanto bitcoin pierda volatilidad negativa, es decir, que las caídas en su valor desde máximos sean más pequeñas, todos estos inversores que simplemente buscan refugio cambiarán los bonos de tipos negativos por Bitcoin, lo que llevaría el market cap de Bitcoin a los 16 billones, es decir, que *el precio de un Bitcoin sería de $800.000*. Este precio para mí es el absoluto mínimo de su valor real. Eso sin contar a inversores de bonos con tipos positivos pero bajos que también son otro pico, y otro tipo de inversores.


----------



## Teuro (17 Nov 2021)

Creo que las cryptos son a día de hoy los sustitutos naturales de las acciones de las sociedades. Es una forma de capitalizarse estas y el valor de la cripto el reflejo de la robusted y expectativas de esa empresa. Imaginaros una cripto que fuese respaldada por el valor de Amazon.


----------



## kynes (17 Nov 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Una vez leí por ahí a alguien preguntando “¿que podrían hacer los gobiernos para destruir Bitcoin?”



¿Has leido la historieta de ciencia ficción de Gavin? *








A Possible BTC Future


Take this as a little piece of science fiction; the chances the future looks like this are small, but of all the possible futures I think this has as good a chance of any of happening: Imagine: it is the year 2061. The BTC price is six million US...




gavinandresen.ninja




*
Resumo lo que yo he entendido.
_
Gavin Andresen imagina un precio para BTC de 6M USD (equivalentes a 1M USD actuales) en 2061._
​_La red Bitcoin como algo cada vez más residual, mantenida por pocas ballenas. BTC (wrapped BTC) pasa a ser usada en otras redes con mayor velocidad de transacción, menores fees, más privacidad, etc. 

En 2100 la ballena pierden el interés al alcanzarse el peak-bitcoin. La ballena que acapara el 100% decide quemar los BTCs que quedaban en la blockchain de Bitcoin. Cómo tiene el control de la red puede hacer lo que le salga de los cojones. La cadena se para, pero quedan aún unos 20 Millones circulando en otros blockchains que preservan algún valor por ser recursos limitads y el primer activo digital escaso._​
Eso piensa Gavin.

Por si acaso no HOLDEEIS más allá de 2099.


----------



## Arctic (17 Nov 2021)

Teuro dijo:


> Creo que las cryptos son a día de hoy los sustitutos naturales de las acciones de las sociedades. Es una forma de capitalizarse estas y el valor de la cripto el reflejo de la robusted y expectativas de esa empresa. Imaginaros una cripto que fuese respaldada por el valor de Amazon.



De verdad que decís unas cosas que son para nota. Sabes lo que está respaldado por el valor de Amazon? Las acciones de Amazon. Sí, sí. Como lo oyes. No hace falta ninguna criptobasura para hacer eso. No sé si es tu caso, pero ya empieza a oler el querer buscar una utilidad para las burras que os están intentando vender. El que usa el término criptomoneda ya va mal. Sólo existe Bitcoin. Cuanto antes lo entendáis, mejor os irá.


----------



## Polonia Viva (17 Nov 2021)

Arctic dijo:


> De verdad que decís unas cosas que son para nota. Sabes lo que está respaldado por el valor de Amazon? Las acciones de Amazon. Sí, sí. Como lo oyes. No hace falta ninguna criptobasura para hacer eso. No sé si es tu caso, pero ya empieza a oler el querer buscar una utilidad para las burras que os están intentando vender. El que usa el término criptomoneda ya va mal. Sólo existe Bitcoin. Cuanto antes lo entendáis, mejor os irá.



Yo creo que lo que ha dicho es bastante interesante. Las acciones salvo casos contados se compran con cuentas omnibus, no eres el propietario de las acciones a ojos de la empresa. Tu vas a Degiro por ejemplo a comprar tus acciones de Amazon y en ningún sitio aparece que seas el dueño salvo en la contabilidad de Degiro, y te tienes que fiar de que estén haciendo las cosas correctamente. Poder correr un criptoactivo en la blockchain en el que tienes garantías de ser el propietario de esas acciones y poder custodiarlas tú mismo abre un abanico de opciones muy interesante en el que cada empresa cotizada tenga su propia blockchain. El problemón que tiene (y no menor) es que deberán ser criptoactivos centralizados para poder hacer ampliaciones y reducciones de capital, splits, countersplits, etc, aunque personalmente me parece bastante mejor que fiarte del broker de turno.


----------



## Teuro (17 Nov 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que ha dicho es bastante interesante. Las acciones salvo casos contados se compran con cuentas omnibus, no eres el propietario de las acciones a ojos de la empresa. Tu vas a Degiro por ejemplo a comprar tus acciones de Amazon y en ningún sitio aparece que seas el dueño salvo en la contabilidad de Degiro, y te tienes que fiar de que estén haciendo las cosas correctamente. Poder correr un criptoactivo en la blockchain en el que tienes garantías de ser el propietario de esas acciones y poder custodiarlas tú mismo abre un abanico de opciones muy interesante en el que cada empresa cotizada tenga su propia blockchain. El problemón que tiene (y no menor) es que deberán ser criptoactivos centralizados para poder hacer ampliaciones y reducciones de capital, splits, countersplits, etc, aunque personalmente me parece bastante mejor que fiarte del broker de turno.




Estoy de acuerdo, es que es el mecanismo perfecto para capitalizar empresas, el valor de la cripto es real pues es el valor de la empresa, la gente puede comprar y vender las acciones de las empresas mediante el blockchain, y el regulador del mercado de valores debe vigilar que la empresa cumple con los requisitos mercantiles y cuanta "moneda" ha emitido para reducir estafas. Vamos, lo veo mucho mejor que el sistema actual de valores.


----------



## novatohimbersorI (17 Nov 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que ha dicho es bastante interesante. Las acciones salvo casos contados se compran con cuentas omnibus, no eres el propietario de las acciones a ojos de la empresa. Tu vas a Degiro por ejemplo a comprar tus acciones de Amazon y en ningún sitio aparece que seas el dueño salvo en la contabilidad de Degiro, y te tienes que fiar de que estén haciendo las cosas correctamente. Poder correr un criptoactivo en la blockchain en el que tienes garantías de ser el propietario de esas acciones y poder custodiarlas tú mismo abre un abanico de opciones muy interesante en el que cada empresa cotizada tenga su propia blockchain. El problemón que tiene (y no menor) es que deberán ser criptoactivos centralizados para poder hacer ampliaciones y reducciones de capital, splits, countersplits, etc, aunque personalmente me parece bastante mejor que fiarte del broker de turno.



Sigue siendo centralizada.
Es como el ejemplo de alimentos certificados por una criptomoneda random que supuestamente te garantiza la originalidad, la materia prima... Sigue siendo dependiente de una empresa certificadora. ¿Quién certifica a la certificadora?

Que algún defensor de VET y la trazabilidad cree un hilo en el general si quiere. Esto está muy debatido ya en internet.
No hace falta un token para cada cosa.

Coincido completamente con Arctic y eso es lo que algún día mucha gente acabará entendiendo de una forma u otra.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (17 Nov 2021)

Arctic dijo:


> De verdad que decís unas cosas que son para nota. Sabes lo que está respaldado por el valor de Amazon? Las acciones de Amazon. Sí, sí. Como lo oyes. No hace falta ninguna criptobasura para hacer eso. No sé si es tu caso, pero ya empieza a oler el querer buscar una utilidad para las burras que os están intentando vender. El que usa el término criptomoneda ya va mal. Sólo existe Bitcoin. Cuanto antes lo entendáis, mejor os irá.





Pues no es tontería, ya existen los token sintéticos y van a tener mucho recorrido, el tema DeFi no es tema de este hilo pero va a ser una realidad dentro de nada como quien dice.


----------



## sirpask (18 Nov 2021)

En 2030 el BTC a 1M$


----------



## barborico (18 Nov 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (19 Nov 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> En 2030 el BTC a 1M$



Eso sí, 1 millón de 2030 equivaldrá a 500.000 de hoy, que no se os olvide )


----------



## kynes (19 Nov 2021)

Zero no. No os asustéis, son ondas sanas. No debe caer más allá de 52k-44k . Si falla en esa zona ya si se pone la cosa seria.


----------



## _______ (19 Nov 2021)

Menudas risas con los que piensas que está oscilación son bajadas importantes ...cuando se ponga a subir 10k 20k al día hasta 400k al rededor de navidades


----------



## farang (19 Nov 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Eso sí, 1 millón de 2030 equivaldrá a 500.000 de hoy, que no se os olvide )



Mas bien yo digo que en la siguiente década bitcoin llegará a 1000 millones de euros, que serán 10 millones de hoy (barra de pan a 100€).


----------



## Ancient Warrior (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## NormanMan (19 Nov 2021)

Ya están metiendo miedo, yo aquí ya estoy comprando para acumular


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Nov 2021)

entré....detrás de esta ballena que compró 207 BTC.....
luego en el curro vi que todavia seguía bajando 









Bitcoin bargain: 3rd-biggest whale address adds 207 BTC at $62K


Bitcoin whales add to their positions in classic BTC bull market behavior.




cointelegraph.com





tan mal no lo hice, por ser un mindungi que rema 40h semanales, tampoco tengo tiempo de monitorizar el mercado.

estoy satisfecho, por ser que no me dedico a esto profesionalmente.

0,3 BTC pa la saca a $61,6K

to the moon!


----------



## Teuro (20 Nov 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Una vez leí por ahí a alguien preguntando “¿que podrían hacer los gobiernos para destruir Bitcoin?”
> 
> Y la mejor respuesta para mi fue una que decía: “mantener una moneda fiat no manipulada y cuya emisión fuese honesta y acorde a la riqueza del país emisor”.
> 
> Al final todos sabemos que eso no va a pasar, y eso es lo que le da vida a Bitcoin.



La economía internacinal es un juego de tramposos donde gana quien mejor hace las trampas.


----------



## MIP (21 Nov 2021)

Teuro dijo:


> La economía internacinal es un juego de tramposos donde gana quien mejor hace las trampas.



Ya, pero parte de la economía cripto se está convirtiendo en lo mismo, y eso no es bueno. 

A ver cuando viene el criptoguano que separe de una vez el polvo de la paja.


----------



## Red Star (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (21 Nov 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Ya, pero parte de la economía cripto se está convirtiendo en lo mismo, y eso no es bueno.
> 
> A ver cuando viene el criptoguano que separe de una vez el polvo de la paja.




Una pregunta respecto a esto. ¿Qué se considera una cosa y otra? Leo a algunos que dicen que solo es Bitcoin. Otros que si el 99% de proyectos podrían sobrevivir. Por lo que, deja un 1% como proyectos cripto con valor


----------



## Red Star (21 Nov 2021)

Esto es muy jeby...









El Salvador government strikes deal with Bitfinex, Blockstream to issue $1 billion bitcoin bond


El Salvador has struck a deal with crypto firms Blockstream and iFinex to advance its efforts in the bitcoin market. The country is set to issue




www.theblockcrypto.com





* El Salvador government strikes deal with Bitfinex, Blockstream to issue $1 billion bitcoin bond *

by Frank Chaparro
* November 20, 2021, 11:30PM EST · 1 min read *



El Salvador has struck a deal with crypto firms Blockstream and iFinex to advance its efforts in the bitcoin market.
The country is set to issue so-called Bitcoin bonds to "accelerate hyperbitcoinization and bring about a new financial system on top of Bitcoin," according to Blockstream.
El Salvador could issue $1 billion worth of bitcoin bonds via Blockstream's Liquid Network. The proceeds of the bond issuance could support the development of volcano-powered bitcoin mining.
"This bond offering is something we think will be attractive to a wide range of investors ranging from cryptocurrency investors, investors seeking yield, HODLers, and ordinary people," Blockstream said in a blog post.
El Salvador, which deemed Bitcoin legal tender in the country earlier this year, is set to grant Bitfinex's parent company the country's first crypto license.
"Finex is focusing on helping the government of writing a digital tokenized securities law and the government will provide to iFinex the first license in that new regulatory framework so that the ES government will issue and launch their volcano mining bond on bitfinex securities," Paolo Ardoino of Bitfinex said in a statement to The Block.
El Salvador President Nayib Bukele said this past summer that he would leverage the country's volcanos to mine bitcoin via "100% clean, 100% renewable, 0 emissions energy."









"Bitcoin City": El Salvador anuncia la construcción de la primera 'ciudad del bitcóin' del mundo, respaldada con bonos de la criptomoneda


Será construida en el este del país en forma de círculo, emulando una moneda, y sus residentes estarán exentos de impuestos, excepto del IVA.




actualidad.rt.com





* "Bitcoin City": El Salvador anuncia la construcción de la primera 'ciudad del bitcóin' del mundo, respaldada con bonos de la criptomoneda *
Publicado: 21 nov 2021 06:41 GMT 

Será construida en el este del país en forma de círculo, emulando una moneda, y sus residentes estarán exentos de impuestos, excepto del IVA.





Nayib Bukele anuncia la construcción de la primera 'ciudad del bitcóin' en el mundo durante la conferencia de la 'semana del bitcóin', Teotepeque (El Salvador), el 20 de noviembre de 2021.JOSE CABEZAS / Reuters
El Salvador planea construir "Bitcoin City", la primera 'ciudad del bitcóin' del mundo, que será financiada con bonos, respaldados con la criptomoneda, reveló este sábado el presidente del país, Nayib Bukele, al final de la conferencia dedicada a la promoción de la divisa digital.
"Pensé que teníamos que dar un anuncio grande en esta 'Semana del bitcóin'. Así que hoy quiero anunciar que vamos a construir la primera 'Bitcoin City'", declaró el mandatario.
*Será construida *entre la ciudad de La Unión y Conchagua* en forma de círculo*, emulando una moneda. El proyecto incluye una *"gran plaza central" que "celebrará la creación del bitcóin*", precisaron desde la Casa Presidencial de El Salvador. "Habrá una plaza con la 'B' del bitcóin tallada en ella, lo que permitirá que la luz ingrese a las salas de exhibición del museo del bitcóin. Aquí es donde la gente aprenderá sobre la evolución del dinero: desde las piedras hasta la perfección de blockchain", señaló el organismo.


> Habrá una plaza con la "B" de #Bitcoin tallada en ella, lo que permitirá que la luz ingrese a las salas de exhibición del museo del Bitcoin. Aquí es donde la gente aprenderá sobre la evolución del dinero: desde las piedras hasta la perfección de Blockchain. pic.twitter.com/1A72Kwg67U
> — Casa Presidencial (@PresidenciaSV) November 21, 2021



Según Bukele, será una nueva metrópolis con zonas residenciales, centros comerciales, restaurantes, un puerto, un aeropuerto, un tren, "de todo en torno al bitcóin".
Sus residentes *estarán exentos de impuestos, excepto del IVA*. "La mitad se usará para pagar los bonos de la municipalidad y lo demás para la infraestructura pública y el mantenimiento de la ciudad", dijo el presidente.
La energía la obtendrá de una central geotérmica local en el volcán de Conchagua, en el departamento de La Unión.


> El diseño de esta gran plaza tendrá las geometrías y el contorno del ahora icónico logo de #Bitcoin. La "B" de Bitcoin proyectará una luz que representa el poder del volcán. ⚡ pic.twitter.com/a8zDrMQ3mI
> — Casa Presidencial (@PresidenciaSV) November 21, 2021



Samson Mow, director de estrategia de Blockstream, proveedor de tecnología 'blockchain', informó que inicialmente las autoridades salvadoreñas *emitirán bonos de 1.000 millones de dólares respaldados por bitcoines* a fin de comenzar a recaudar fondos para levantar la planificada ciudad.
Bukele anunció que en el 2022 iniciará la emisión de bonos dentro del "ecosistema bitcóin", mientras que el proyecto iniciará 60 días después del financiamiento.
"Bitcoin City será la ciudad más avanzada de su tipo, más famosa que las ciudades y metrópolis más grandes de todo el mundo. Es el comienzo de lo que se llamará 'Área Metropolitana de la Ciudad de Bitcoin'", comunicaron desde la Casa Presidencial.


> Así cerramos la #BitcoinWeek en El Salvador.Y esto apenas empieza. ⚡ pic.twitter.com/Tp6LuPPKFX
> — Casa Presidencial (@PresidenciaSV) November 21, 2021



En septiembre del 2021 El Salvador se convirtió en el primer país del mundo en adoptar el bitcóin como moneda de curso legal. Esta semana, el país latinoamericano ha sido sede de la 'Semana del bitcóin', conferencia anual que se celebra desde el 2013, organizada por los interesados en la expansión de la criptodivisa. Con la decisión de la construcción de la citada ciudad, las autoridades avanzan en su apuesta por las innovaciones financieras.


----------



## rayban00 (21 Nov 2021)

Tengo varias dudas, a ver si me respondéis algunos:

Todo el mundo habla, que va a llegar en diciembre a nuevos máximos, yo no creo que llegue a más de 75K o 78K. 

Mi pregunta es: ¿llegará los famosos inviernos cripto? Me refiero 2022 y 2023

Y otra pregunta por si alguien ya lo ha vivido, al margen de una gran caída, ¿Cómo se comporta BTC y el mercado en esos años?

¿Qué porcentaje puede que caiga? En caídas anteriores han sido más del 80% y del 60%. Dudo muchísimo ver de nuevo a BTC en menos de 30k. Puede que baje a 45k como mucho, ¿y luego qué? 

¿En un invierno cripto no oscila el precio o lo hace muy poco? Pega el gran bajón y ahí se queda moviéndose en un rango pequeño?


----------



## kynes (21 Nov 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Tengo varias dudas, a ver si me respondéis algunos:
> 
> Todo el mundo habla, que va a llegar en diciembre a nuevos máximos, yo no creo que llegue a más de 75K o 78K.
> 
> ...



Debe subir mucho más arriba de 78K y luego entrar en fase correctiva del ciclo completo. Llámalo invierno cripto o como quieras... Muchos pensarán que es el fin



kynes dijo:


> No, si no me equivoco estamos completando onda (4) de 5 de este ciclo de mercado (2010-2021), así que aún queda un último arreón hacia arriba.
> 
> Muchas ALTs están aún en 3.
> Ver archivo adjunto 843653



El ciclo de impulso de 1 a 5 llevará más de 11 años (2010-2022).


----------



## orbeo (21 Nov 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Tengo varias dudas, a ver si me respondéis algunos:
> 
> Todo el mundo habla, que va a llegar en diciembre a nuevos máximos, yo no creo que llegue a más de 75K o 78K.
> 
> ...



En 2018 se tiro meses y meses lateral moviéndose en un rango cada vez más y más estrecho. 

Y cuando ya parecía que no podía caer y todo Dios había acumulado pego otro rejón abajo que dejó el culo roto a todos los largos apalancados.

Luego se recuperó un poco y llegó el halving, volvió a subir y llegó el covid y a tpc. Y hasta hoy.


----------



## rayban00 (21 Nov 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> En 2018 se tiro meses y meses lateral moviéndose en un rango cada vez más y más estrecho.
> 
> Y cuando ya parecía que no podía caer y todo Dios había acumulado pego otro rejón abajo que dejó el culo roto a todos los largos apalancados.
> 
> Luego se recuperó un poco y llegó el halving, volvió a subir y llegó el covid y a tpc. Y hasta hoy.



Como ha crecido el btc, con empresas enormes como tesla, fondos de inversión de futuros, ahora llegan los de spot, y meta de facebook, los nfts , y tanto como ha crecido, me llama la atención que todo se vaya ala mierda.

Me puedo imaginar un escenario como en marzo que cayó mucho, más del 50% y hay menos interés, pero no a esos niveles.


----------



## orbeo (21 Nov 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Como ha crecido el btc, con empresas enormes como tesla, fondos de inversión de futuros, ahora llegan los de spot, y meta de facebook, los nfts , y tanto como ha crecido, me llama la atención que todo se vaya ala mierda.
> 
> Me puedo imaginar un escenario como en marzo que cayó mucho, más del 50% y hay menos interés, pero no a esos niveles.



Pero es que nadie tiene ni puta idea de cómo va a evolucionar. En el anterior ciclo, si cuentas días, por estas fechas ya se habría terminado todo hasta después del próximo halving.

Pero igual engancha uno con otro y vuelven los meme lambos.


----------



## rayban00 (21 Nov 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero es que nadie tiene ni puta idea de cómo va a evolucionar. En el anterior ciclo, si cuentas días, por estas fechas ya se habría terminado todo hasta después del próximo halving.
> 
> Pero igual engancha uno con otro y vuelven los meme lambos.



Eso es cierto, se supone que en marzo, cuando cayó todo más del 50% y se dice pronto, del 64 a 29, y ahora ya hablan del si llegamos a los 100k.

Bueno, va a ser divertido.


----------



## MIP (21 Nov 2021)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Una pregunta respecto a esto. ¿Qué se considera una cosa y otra? Leo a algunos que dicen que solo es Bitcoin. Otros que si el 99% de proyectos podrían sobrevivir. Por lo que, deja un 1% como proyectos cripto con valor



Teniendo en cuenta que hay 15000 monedas/tokens/proyectos, un 1% serían 150, que con todo me sigue pareciendo un número excesivamente generoso. 

Para mi el grano es descentralizado y la paja es centralizado. Pero no se cuando ocurrirá el evento, podríamos verlo pronto o estar 2 o 3 ciclos más mareando la perdiz tranquilamente.


----------



## _______ (21 Nov 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que hay 15000 monedas/tokens/proyectos, un 1% serían 150, que con todo me sigue pareciendo un número excesivamente generoso.
> 
> Para mi el grano es descentralizado y la paja es centralizado. Pero no se cuando ocurrirá el evento, podríamos verlo pronto o estar 2 o 3 ciclos más mareando la perdiz tranquilamente.



Y de 150 cuántos son descentralizados


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## uhnitas (21 Nov 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Tengo varias dudas, a ver si me respondéis algunos:
> 
> Todo el mundo habla, que va a llegar en diciembre a nuevos máximos, yo no creo que llegue a más de 75K o 78K.
> 
> ...



Lo que ha hecho lo tienes en la gráfica del pasado.
Lo que va a hacer en un futuro próximo o no tan próximo, no lo sabe nadie. En ocasiones hace lo contrario a lo que 'todo lo el mundo' cree.
Lo único que está en tu mano es averiguar qué es, como funciona y si crees que eso a la larga de verdad tendrá valor o no. Esto último requiere un gran trabajo. Tu propio proof of work. Infalsificable y que marca la diferencia bien sea para descartarlo o abrazarlo.


----------



## sirpask (22 Nov 2021)

Es increible lo del salvador.

Será un experimento, pero esta funcionando de puta madre.


----------



## MIP (22 Nov 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Y de 150 cuántos son descentralizados



Es ir uno a uno mirando a ver. Pero ya te digo que seguramente los puedes contar con los dedos de la mano.


----------



## kynes (22 Nov 2021)

Para Gavin el futuro de Bitcoin es totalmente centralizado Hilo oficial de Bitcoin XV - Comienza la adopción estatal

Y ese futuro no está nada lejano viendo las tendencias y estimaciones pools Sólo hay que ver cómo actualmente mucho más de un 50% de la minería parece estar controlada por grupos mineros chinos a pesar de la supuesta prohibición. El trozo de la tarta "unknown" me resulta algo inquietante.






El argumento de la descentralización - centralización por supuesto que es el más importante o de los más importante en una crypto, pero por si mismo no creo que sea suficiente para definir el futuro de una u otra.

En teoría, los blockchain Cardano, Tezos, Holo, IOTA tienen una mucha mejor descentralización que Bitcoin y no por ello van a llegar a valer más que BTC, incluso aunque pudieran llegar a tener más utilidad.


----------



## Josar (22 Nov 2021)

Un análisis value de las criptomonedas


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Nov 2021)

Red Star dijo:


> Esto es muy jeby...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es todo muy bonito pero no me fio del moro.


----------



## Seronoser (22 Nov 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Tengo varias dudas, a ver si me respondéis algunos:
> 
> Todo el mundo habla, que va a llegar en diciembre a nuevos máximos, yo no creo que llegue a más de 75K o 78K.
> 
> ...



No lo sabe ni Satoshi Nakamoto.
Lo único que está claro, es que la expansión cuantitativa monetaria de Usa y de la UE y Japón, va a seguir creciendo, sin subida de tipos.
Eso sí está claro.
Saca tus conclusiones de ahí.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (22 Nov 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Un análisis value de las criptomonedas



"... *al igual que la inmensa mayor parte del mercado todavía no es consciente del valor de Bitcoin, buena parte del mercado tampoco es consciente de lo poco que valen las otras criptomonedas*."

Acertadísimo y muy recomendable artículo.


----------



## novatohimbersorI (22 Nov 2021)

Josar dijo:


> Un análisis value de las criptomonedas



Menuda joya de artículo

Algunas perlas:



> Algunos me decís que esto lo sabéis pero que no os importa porque estimáis que sóis capaces de entrar y de salir (comprar y vender) con el timing correcto luego sois capaces de ganar dinero y con ello comprar BTC.
> 
> Si esto es así, chapeau, no tengo más que decir.





> No voy a defender lo que hace Bitcoin especial, pues creo que hasta el más acérrimo shitcoiner tiene bitcoin, mientras que los más acérrimos bitcoiners si que es cierto que no tienen ninguna shitcoin.





> Tenemos por lo tanto entonces *criptomonedas fácilmente copiables en las que su demanda REAL tenderá a dividirse entre cada vez más diferentes players que tratarán de competir, además de las capas superiores de Bitcoin en las que se podrán proveer todas esas funcionalidades*.



Un meme para acompañar el camino:


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2021)

¿Es que no lo hizo?


----------



## kynes (23 Nov 2021)

El ATH de 2017 fue final de onda 3, ahora debemos andar a punto de empezar(3) de 5. Aún queda mucho recorrido hasta el nuevo ATH de BTC y podría ser rápido. Veremos. 

Luego se espera que empiece una larga ALTcoin season.


----------



## Edu.R (23 Nov 2021)

Ah vale, que no ganó el partido 5-0. Fue 1-0 y de penalty.

Todo ok, Jose Luis.


----------



## Josar (23 Nov 2021)

Bitcoin Gratis - Lightning Network Faucet - Wallets


----------



## Seronoser (23 Nov 2021)

Los turcos que protegieran sus ahorros con BTC, están de enhorabuena.

Turquía arrastra una inflación anual del 20% y una devaluación del 40% vs el dolar.
Y creciendo.

Frente a eso, el BTC ha crecido un 100% este año.
Imaginad quienes tuvieran ahorrado algo en liras, lo que tienen ahora.

La lira turca se desploma un 7 % y vuelve a caer a un mínimo histórico


----------



## farang (23 Nov 2021)

En turquia no quieren su moneda ni ellos, en los transplantes capilares te piden el precio y pago en euros directamente.


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Nov 2021)

Con furia porcina hace tiempo ya que bitcoin superó los $1000 que según tú era un precio demasiado alto.


----------



## Seronoser (23 Nov 2021)

farang dijo:


> En turquia no quieren su moneda ni ellos, en los transplantes capilares te piden el precio y pago en euros directamente.



Eso pasa en el 90% de los países, no solo en Turquía. O tienes dólares, o a cagar. Pero los turcos no son muy listos, y quieren euros.


----------



## sirpask (24 Nov 2021)

Binance abre nueva entidad en Irlanda y se cree que será su sede mundial y no Singapur - DiarioBitcoin


Binance ha registrado una nueva entidad corporativa, Binance Exchange, en Irlanda y no en Singapur como se había dicho inicialmente.




www.diariobitcoin.com





No me creo que una empresa quiera venir a un mercado tan regulado y con tantos impuestos


----------



## farang (24 Nov 2021)

Dolarizado

Euroizados


Seronoser dijo:


> Eso pasa en el 90% de los países, no solo en Turquía. O tienes dólares, o a cagar. Pero los turcos no son muy listos, y quieren euros.



Que mas da euros que dolares? Para turquia tiene mas sentido estando al lado de europa.

El 90% de paises prefiere dolares a moneda nacional??


----------



## vpsn (24 Nov 2021)

Lo que se hace normalmente en estos casos es prohibir toda transaccion con otra moneda que no sea la local. Si no lo han hecho ya, lo haran,


----------



## Seronoser (24 Nov 2021)

farang dijo:


> Dolarizado
> 
> Euroizados
> 
> ...



No da igual, el euro no se usa en ningún sitio salvo periferias de la UE. Y es una puta mierda de moneda.

Sí, el dólar se usa en el 90% de los países.
Yo he trabajado y vivido en 4 países fuera de la Ue y en los 4 la gente pasaba a dolares en cuanto cobraba. 
Ahora lo hacen a dolares…y Bitcoin.


----------



## Polonia Viva (24 Nov 2021)

farang dijo:


> Dolarizado
> 
> Euroizados
> 
> ...



Mira lo que ha pasado en los mercados desde los rumores de impagos de Evergrande: la demanda de USD se disparó muy por encima del Euro, por eso el EURUSD ha bajado tanto estas semanas. El USD no deja de ser mierda fiat, pero de todo el fiat, es la mejor con mucha diferencia al ser la que por ahora usa el mercado como moneda de reserva global. El EUR es la número 2, sin duda, pero a mucha diferencia del dólar.


----------



## kynes (24 Nov 2021)

IMF warns against using bitcoin as legal tender


The International Monetary Fund has warned that bitcoin poses “significant risks” to consumers, citing El Salvador’s recent move to make the e-token legal tender as the country prepares to launch a crypto-funded “Bitcoin City.”




www.rt.com


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (24 Nov 2021)

kynes dijo:


> IMF warns against using bitcoin as legal tender
> 
> 
> The International Monetary Fund has warned that bitcoin poses “significant risks” to consumers, citing El Salvador’s recent move to make the e-token legal tender as the country prepares to launch a crypto-funded “Bitcoin City.”
> ...



¿El FMI? 

No me lo hexperava


----------



## kynes (24 Nov 2021)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> ¿El FMI?
> 
> No me lo hexperava



El FMI lleva años "asesorándoles". También les advierten de nuevo sobre la deuda pública que sigue creciendo y podría alcanzar según dicen el 95% del PIB. 

Lo podrían estar usando como Cabeza de Turco. Modelo de lo que no se debe hacer. Sigo pensando que BTC debe alcanzar los 100K + antes de comenzar corrección ABC, así que no debería pasar nada de forma inminente.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (24 Nov 2021)

kynes dijo:


> El FMI lleva años "asesorándoles". También les advierten de nuevo sobre la deuda pública que sigue creciendo y podría alcanzar según dicen el 95% del PIB.
> 
> Lo podrían estar usando como Cabeza de Turco. Modelo de lo que no se debe hacer. Sigo pensando que BTC debe alcanzar los 100K + antes de comenzar corrección ABC, así que no debería pasar nada de forma inminente.



Bukele no sólo ha dicho lo que piensa del FMI, sino que ha actuado. 

Lo que aconseje y deje de aconsejar el FMI ya se sabe el camino al que conduce


----------



## kit1004 (24 Nov 2021)

*20% de descuento en las carteras hardware de Ledger con el siguiente código:


FRIEND-5SMX8TS*


----------



## Josar (24 Nov 2021)




----------



## sociedadponzi (24 Nov 2021)

Indian parliament's agenda for winter session includes bill on banning 'private cryptocurrencies'


India's Lok Sabha will consider legislation that creates “a facilitative framework for creation of the official digital currency” issued by the country’s central bank as well as a proposal to prohibit “all private cryptocurrencies.”




cointelegraph.com


----------



## zqAb2dk6 (25 Nov 2021)

No saben que es inevitable, anon.


----------



## pinay7 (25 Nov 2021)

¿Pero a ti como comerciante local que mas te da que el dolar sea la moneda mas adoptada a nivel internacional?

Tanto dolar como euro caen para abajo en igual medida, eso es lo unico que importa,la inflación, yo en eso pienso igual que farang, si estan al lado de europa tiene mas sentido que usen euros.
Otro ejemplo podria ser el de andorra, no usaban dolares ni antes del euro, usaban la peseta y la moneda de francia.

Yo puestos a elegir moneda fiat, dentro de la mierda, como usuario local, me quedaba con el franco suizo, esa es la mejor fiat para mi, la que menos inflación tenga, y no la que mas adopción internacional tenga.

Tampoco me gusta darle mucha publicidad al dolar, la fed con su maquinita ahí imprimiendo (es una forma de cobrarse impuestos encubiertamente), y los demas tontos que nisiquiera viven en el pais ahí estan trabajando por esos papelitos verdes porque "ejque es la potencia mundial".
Para grandes operaciones de comercio internacional tiene sentido porque el dolar es un activo con mucha liquidez (de la que carece suiza al ser pais pequeño), pero para operaciones locales o reserva de valor personal da igual una que otra.


----------



## vpsn (25 Nov 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> Indian parliament's agenda for winter session includes bill on banning 'private cryptocurrencies'
> 
> 
> India's Lok Sabha will consider legislation that creates “a facilitative framework for creation of the official digital currency” issued by the country’s central bank as well as a proposal to prohibit “all private cryptocurrencies.”
> ...



Entonces bitcoin esta a salvo porque no hay nada mas publico.


----------



## kynes (26 Nov 2021)

¿Sigue claro el soporte? Creo que aún puede bajar algo más pero espero que si es así ya sea rápido y Diciembre sea de subida. La luna nos dice lo mismo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Nov 2021)

Redios qué bajada, ahora empiezo a pensar que no habrá el clásico bull run de diciembre.


----------



## kynes (26 Nov 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Redios qué bajada, ahora empiezo a pensar que no habrá el clásico bull run de diciembre.



No Hombre, no!!! No FUD! La bajada es necesaria para luego seguir subiendo a (3). 



kynes dijo:


> El ATH de 2017 fue final de onda 3, ahora debemos andar a punto de empezar(3) de 5. Aún queda mucho recorrido hasta el nuevo ATH de BTC y podría ser rápido. Veremos.
> 
> Luego se espera que empiece una larga ALTcoin season.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 846847


----------



## Edu.R (26 Nov 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Redios qué bajada, ahora empiezo a pensar que no habrá el clásico bull run de diciembre.



Yo creo que lo repartieron entre abril y octubre.


----------



## MIP (26 Nov 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Redios qué bajada, ahora empiezo a pensar que no habrá el clásico bull run de diciembre.



Si ha de pasar, será cuando la gente menos se lo espere.


----------



## Josar (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (26 Nov 2021)

Tras el descalabro general de hoy, así van las inversiones a un año vista:




Aún sin contar con la inflación, que este año será de dos dígitos, aunque la oficial dirán que es de un 5%, el Oro y la Plata están en NEGATIVO.

De momento no ha sido mal año para las criptos eh?...


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (26 Nov 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Tras el descalabro general de hoy, así van las inversiones a un año vista:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 850913
> 
> ...




Vaya estafa que es la plata, y eso que en los foritos yanquis, y en este, llevan meses comprando y animando a comprar masivamente esa mierda y lo único que han conseguido es que caiga el precio y que las tiendas vendedoras hayan dado el pelotazo de su vida.


----------



## Silverado72 (27 Nov 2021)

El Salvador Buys 100 More Bitcoins as Crypto Market Falls


El Salvador’s President Nayib Bukele said in a tweet he bought the coins at “a discount.”




www.coindesk.com





El gobierno de El Salvador compró 100 bitcoins más, twiteo el presidente Bukelele el viernes, mientras el precio de la mayor cripto del mercado cayó a cerca de 54.000 dólares.

“El Salvador ha comprado justo en la bajada. 100 monedas adquiridas con descuento" dijo Bukele.
El precio de Bitcoin cayo cerca de un 8% el viernes a cerca de 54.237 dólares, por los temores del mercado a una nueva variante del covid-19
Bitcoin officially became legal tender in El Salvador in September, three months after the country’s legislature passed the Bitcoin Law.
On Nov. 20, Bukele said that the country is going to build an entire city based on bitcoin, during a presentation at Bitcoin Week in El Salvador.


----------



## MIP (28 Nov 2021)

Interesante listado de razones por las que Len Sassaman (conocido criptografo y compañero de Hal Finney en PGP) podría ser Satoshi



Len se quitó la vida dos meses después de que Satoshi desapareciese para siempre.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Nov 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Interesante listado de razones por las que Len Sassaman (conocido criptografo y compañero de Hal Finney en PGP) podría ser Satoshi
> 
> 
> 
> Len se quitó la vida dos meses después de que Satoshi desapareciese para siempre.



Se quitó la vida en un bote en el mar?…


----------



## MIP (28 Nov 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Se quitó la vida en un bote en el mar?…



Al parecer tenía fuertes depresiones. 

A destacar, 
- tenia buenos conocimientos de criptografia, economía y P2P
- es posiblemente la única persona que ha trabajado con Hal (PGP y pionero del concepto PoW aplicado a una moneda), David Chaum (Digicash e inventor del concepto blockchain) y Bram Cohen (BitTorrent e inventor del protocolo P2P más usado)
- la frecuencia de posteo de Satoshi coincide con la de sus tweets

Y unas cuantas más coincidencias sorprendentes.

Os dejo otro interesante artículo 






Proof of stake is a scam and the people promoting it are scammers


Blog.




yanmaani.github.io


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Nov 2021)

Está claro que esos dos, junto con Zsabo, nunca tramaron nada bueno :XD: :XD:


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## sirpask (29 Nov 2021)

El dólar americano es a países petroleros como Bitcoin es a países con fuentes de energía renovable remotas. Todo país que no podía monetizar fuentes de energía renovables limpias remotas dada la imposibilidad de exportar esa energía, ahora pueden hacerlo con Bitcoin.

Tuiter.


----------



## Costa2439 (29 Nov 2021)

Me da que los crypto shit inversores han interiorizado que btc se pega una ostia a principio de todos los años, y estan esperando para comprar, porque claro, todos los años se pega una ostia, cosas del año nuevo chino. La realidad les pegara la ostia de verdad, cuando contra todo pronostico, este primcipio se año empiece el bullrun

Enviado desde mi SM-N950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (29 Nov 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Vaya estafa que es la plata, y eso que en los foritos yanquis, y en este, llevan meses comprando y animando a comprar masivamente esa mierda y lo único que han conseguido es que caiga el precio y que las tiendas vendedoras hayan dado el pelotazo de su vida.


----------



## Josar (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## Seronoser (1 Dic 2021)

Los usuarios de 2021 vais por el mismo camino que los de 2020.
Vaya panda de subnormales


----------



## NormanMan (1 Dic 2021)

comprar mas barato? no entiendo el debate


----------



## kynes (2 Dic 2021)

Y qué pasa con la invalidación de S2F?? EW también queda invalidado?


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Dic 2021)

También se ha invalidado tu frase de que bitcoin no podía pasar de $1000 y aquí estamos en los $50.000


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (3 Dic 2021)

La frase abajo citada por @El_anarquistamualdina puede ser de *lo más estúpido* dicho en este foro. Siendo objetivos y mirando únicamente a su precio, comprar y NO VENDER Bitcoin ha sido, desde su nacimiento, una estrategia ganadora en términos financieros.


----------



## cholesfer (3 Dic 2021)

Bueno, hasta donde caemos?


----------



## kit1004 (3 Dic 2021)

Ahora puede comprar 0.01 btc (1.000.000 sat) por menos de 500 euros!!!


----------



## sociedadponzi (4 Dic 2021)

no es mucho una caida diaria de un 5% en capitalizacion global de las cripto? 

a que se debe?

*The global cryptocurrency market cap today is $2.61 Trillion, **a -4.9% change in the last 24 hours.* Read More


----------



## farang (4 Dic 2021)

7% en una hora, vaya ostia me estoy dando.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (4 Dic 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> *Up, Up!*





























RED CANDLES CRYPT BITCOIN 

Y ESPERA A VER EVERGRANDE O BLACKROCK O ALGO DE ESO xD​


----------



## Pirro (4 Dic 2021)

Entiendo tu jolgorio. Esta bajada de 50000 a 40000 le da todo el sentido del mundo a tu decisión de no haber comprado cuando estaba a $1000 

Bitcoin es una apisonadora de egos.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Dic 2021)

A veces es adecuado tener algo de perspectiva...a un año por ejemplo:


----------



## Edu.R (4 Dic 2021)

Sa mataó PACO.


----------



## kynes (4 Dic 2021)

Ahora es cuando esto se pone interesante . O sube y se confirma destino a (5) por encima de 100k o el recuento está mal hecho y la caída puede continuar. Nada es imposible. Luna nueva y eclipse solar.


----------



## sociedadponzi (4 Dic 2021)

hombre he llegado a ver un 17% de caida en 24horas de la capitalizacion mundial de las criptos

sin causa aparente no me parece normal

que menos que preguntarse capasao!!!!


----------



## CBDC (4 Dic 2021)

La causa puede ser lo Evergrande.
Ya ha dejado de pagar (hasta ahora pagaba in extremis) y se espera que la semana que viene se declare oficialmente en quiebra.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (4 Dic 2021)

¿Sabes lo que va a pasar con toda la mierda de perro cuando el BTC corrija un 50% o 70%?


Y no hace falta irse a las mierdas shilleadas por el payaso de Musk, BCH llegó a valer 3000€ y el número 2 o tres y míralo ahora.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Dic 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> hombre he llegado a ver un 17% de caida en 24horas de la capitalizacion mundial de las criptos
> 
> sin causa aparente no me parece normal
> 
> que menos que preguntarse capasao!!!!



Para mí esta caída es beneficiosa para el medio plazo del BTC.

Una grandísima parte del mercado, sobre todo USA, estaba esperando el bull run de diciembre para sacar tajada la última semana, y pagar sus impuestos antes fin de año. Sin embargo, les acaban de joder, porque los que pensaban vender la última semana de diciembre (y salvo que BTC se dispare otra vez por encima de los 60.000, que todo puede ser), ya no lo van a hacer, porque las ganancias cortoplacistas no son tan grandes. Y no compensa fiscalmente.Se han quedado con cara de gilipollas, incluyendo famosos youtubers que nos hablaban de 100.000 antes de fin de año, como Chicocrypto, que decía que iba a vender el 60% de todo lo que tenía. A ver si lo hace hoy

Por eso considero que es positiva esta caída del 15%. Va a evitar la caída mayor histórica, de la última semana de diciembre, y además va a alargar el bullrun en el 2022, porque la gente que piensa en vender en diciembre no lo va a hacer ahora...ni tampoco en enero, al ser ya otro año fiscal y no compensar.

En cualquier caso, los movimientos en fin de semana son siempre engañosos, y hay que esperar al lunes para confirmar subidas o bajadas.
Eso sí, a los Hodlers nos importa un cojón el precio desde hace años.


----------



## sociedadponzi (4 Dic 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> La causa puede ser lo Evergrande.
> Ya ha dejado de pagar (hasta ahora pagaba in extremis) y se espera que la semana que viene se declare oficialmente en quiebra.



que la causa viene de Asia es seguro porque ha empeza pasar por la noche

pero Evergrande deberia perjudicar al fiat no al crypto creo yo


----------



## Pirro (4 Dic 2021)

Y hoy, en cosas que os importan una puta mierda, ayer vendí unos centimillos para pagar pufos varios. WIN.


----------



## Beborn (4 Dic 2021)

La explicacion que yo le doy es la siguiente (desde la barra del bar, claro):

Nos estan metiendo otra vez miedo con la nueva variante COVID, las bolsas estaban en maximos, han comenzado a corregir, hay mucha gente apalancada, estas correcciones en bolsa significan margin calls a mansalva y liquidaciones, y para hacer frente a esto, se saca el dinero de activos menos tradicionales como cripto, para tener liquidez. Se saca el dinero de donde haga falta vaya, asi que todo cae, es una bola de nieve que se hace mas grande y arrastra todo.

Donde esta el suelo? Ni idea, estas caidas no son debidas a fundamentales, es simple panico en los mercados, miedo. Nada ha cambiado en el Bitcoin pero esta siendo arrastrado por los mercados tradicionales. Pero desde luego bolsas estaban en maximos, infladisimas con el dinero de la impresora.


----------



## rayban00 (4 Dic 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> La explicacion que yo le doy es la siguiente (desde la barra del bar, claro):
> 
> Nos estan metiendo otra vez miedo con la nueva variante COVID, las bolsas estaban en maximos, han comenzado a corregir, hay mucha gente apalancada, estas correcciones en bolsa significan margin calls a mansalva y liquidaciones, y para hacer frente a esto, se saca el dinero de activos menos tradicionales como cripto, para tener liquidez. Se saca el dinero de donde haga falta vaya, asi que todo cae, es una bola de nieve que se hace mas grande y arrastra todo.
> 
> Donde esta el suelo? Ni idea, estas caidas no son debidas a fundamentales, es simple panico en los mercados, miedo. Nada ha cambiado en el Bitcoin pero esta siendo arrastrado por los mercados tradicionales. Pero desde luego bolsas estaban en maximos, infladisimas con el dinero de la impresora.



Con el cuento del covid lo controlas TODO, la economía incluida.

En unas semanas, Pfizer dice tener vacuna para la omicron y todo para arriba.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (4 Dic 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Para mí esta caída es beneficiosa para el medio plazo del BTC.
> 
> Una grandísima parte del mercado, sobre todo USA, estaba esperando el bull run de diciembre para sacar tajada la última semana, y pagar sus impuestos antes fin de año. Sin embargo, les acaban de joder, porque los que pensaban vender la última semana de diciembre (y salvo que BTC se dispare otra vez por encima de los 60.000, que todo puede ser), ya no lo van a hacer, porque las ganancias cortoplacistas no son tan grandes. Y no compensa fiscalmente.Se han quedado con cara de gilipollas, incluyendo famosos youtubers que nos hablaban de 100.000 antes de fin de año, como Chicocrypto, que decía que iba a vender el 60% de todo lo que tenía. A ver si lo hace hoy
> 
> ...





El esquizo flipao de chicocrypto es la risa, ya en junio hablaba de su plan de vender BTC para pasarlo a stablecoin para el subidón a 100.000 $ que anunciaba inminente.

Vaya owned que se ha comido.


----------



## hyperburned (4 Dic 2021)

a punto de romper la resistencia decia...


----------



## Pirro (4 Dic 2021)

La verdad que tiene cojones. Ha amarrado todo su crédito político y la suerte de su país a Bitcoin. Y por ahora, va ganando.


----------



## Carlos París (4 Dic 2021)

El lunes espero que haya bajado más porque me voy a poner a comprar como un hijoputa.


----------



## uhnitas (4 Dic 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Para mí esta caída es beneficiosa para el medio plazo del BTC.
> 
> Una grandísima parte del mercado, sobre todo USA, estaba esperando el bull run de diciembre para sacar tajada la última semana, y pagar sus impuestos antes fin de año. Sin embargo, les acaban de joder, porque los que pensaban vender la última semana de diciembre (y salvo que BTC se dispare otra vez por encima de los 60.000, que todo puede ser), ya no lo van a hacer, porque las ganancias cortoplacistas no son tan grandes. Y no compensa fiscalmente.Se han quedado con cara de gilipollas, incluyendo famosos youtubers que nos hablaban de 100.000 antes de fin de año, como Chicocrypto, que decía que iba a vender el 60% de todo lo que tenía. A ver si lo hace hoy
> 
> ...



En caídas así, cuando pienso en la cantidad de dinero Fiat que se me ha evaporado en unas horas, me cuesta reconocerme.

Luego pienso que la tesis que sostengo de que su apreciación futura es inevitable sigue intacta, me pillo unos sats más y se me pasa.

Como ya me ha pasado muchas veces cada vez es más llevadero.


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Dic 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> que la causa viene de Asia es seguro porque ha empeza pasar por la noche
> 
> pero Evergrande deberia perjudicar al fiat no al crypto creo yo



futuros venciendo en Asia


----------



## Carlos París (4 Dic 2021)

Nos ha jodido mayo, y a mí me hubiese gustado pedir un préstamo personal para comprar en 2011 todo lo que pudiera.


----------



## sociedadponzi (4 Dic 2021)

Ver archivo adjunto 858986


Ver archivo adjunto 858987



Pirro dijo:


> La verdad que tiene cojones. Ha amarrado todo su crédito político y la suerte de su país a Bitcoin. Y por ahora, va ganando.



se podria leer entre lineas que Bukele esta diciendo, venir venir a por mi que aqui os espero...

o es echarle mucha imaginacion?

es que no entiendo la finalidad de su mensaje


----------



## cholesfer (4 Dic 2021)

CBDC dijo:


> La causa puede ser lo Evergrande.
> Ya ha dejado de pagar (hasta ahora pagaba in extremis) y se espera que la semana que viene se declare oficialmente en quiebra.



Pues más motivo para que la gente meta el valor de los billetitos inexistentes creados por los bancos, en una herramienta real de pago, incosfiscable y deflacionaria.


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Dic 2021)

Me flipa que Bukele se haya ´equivocado´ en tan solo 7minutos del minimo del BTC..dip de hoy.

como conyo haces tal market timing tan perfecto?


----------



## ninfireblade (4 Dic 2021)

No si tú avisar llevas avisando desde los $1000. Suerte que no te conoce nadie en la vida real porque los que te hayan hecho caso vendiendo o no comprando en los $1000 seguro que te tienen en gran aprecio.

Y volviste a avisar a los 5k, a los 10k, a los 30k... vamos rara es la cifra por encima de $1000 en la que no hayas "avisado".


----------



## CBDC (4 Dic 2021)

cholesfer dijo:


> Pues más motivo para que la gente meta el valor de los billetitos inexistentes creados por los bancos, en una herramienta real de pago, incosfiscable y deflacionaria.



Ante noticias negativas siempre hay pánico vendedor, aunque a la larga sea beneficioso.


----------



## kynes (4 Dic 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Me flipa que Bukele se haya ´equivocado´ en tan solo 7minutos del minimo del BTC..dip de hoy.
> 
> como conyo haces tal market timing tan perfecto?



No entiendo de qué habla Bukele ¿él mismo gestiona la cuenta de el Salvador de millones de dólares? No hay nadie con más tiempo ni más cualificado para eso? 

A 7 minutos del Dip? No me jodas Qué pasa que está pendiente de cuando darle a BUY? Nada de compras escalonadas ni un mínimo de estrategia?


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Dic 2021)

kynes dijo:


> No entiendo de qué habla Bukele ¿él mismo gestiona la cuenta de el Salvador de millones de dólares? No hay nadie con más tiempo ni más cualificado para eso?
> 
> A 7 minutos del Dip? No me jodas Qué pasa que está pendiente de cuando darle a BUY? Nada de compras escalonadas ni un mínimo de estrategia?



Si, a 7 minutos DEL DIP! Que para mi es todavía de ser más el puto amo! 

Ya hacen DCA si miras su TL de twitter...pero parece que tienen buena info y cuando marca mínimos compran BTCs de 100 en 100 xD


----------



## kynes (4 Dic 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Si, a 7 minutos DEL DIP! Que para mi es todavía de ser más el puto amo!
> 
> Ya hacen DCA si miras su TL de twitter...pero parece que tienen buena info y cuando marca mínimos compran BTCs de 100 en 100 xD



Si eso es así , me parece una irresponsabilidad absoluta tratándose de dinero público. Le veo más sentido a que tuviera compras programadas y consensuadas con sus hejpertos.

Si él es el único que le da al botón estaríamos hablando de darle carta blanca a una sola persona para que haga inversiones de 7 millones de dólares cuando le venga en gana. Pero por supuesto que cada país que haga lo que quiera y lo que pueda. Igual tiene suerte y le salen bien sus inversiones.


----------



## Mig29 (4 Dic 2021)

Pues yo he comprado mas, 1000 eypos en ETH y 500 en BTC.
En 10 años hablamos.


----------



## cholesfer (4 Dic 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Pues yo he comprado mas, 1000 eypos en ETH y 500 en BTC.
> En 10 años hablamos.



Esas palabras solo las puede decir un no inoculado.


----------



## jm666 (4 Dic 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Si, a 7 minutos DEL DIP! Que para mi es todavía de ser más el puto amo!
> 
> Ya hacen DCA si miras su TL de twitter...pero parece que tienen buena info y cuando marca mínimos compran BTCs de 100 en 100 xD



pues tendrá su equipo atento y le llaman para confirmar, qué estrategia se puede seguir que la de estar atento, yo no me sé ninguna mejor


----------



## Pirro (4 Dic 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Si eso es así , me parece una irresponsabilidad absoluta tratándose de dinero público. Le veo más sentido a que tuviera compras programadas y consensuadas con sus hejpertos.
> 
> Si él es el único que le da al botón estaríamos hablando de darle carta blanca a una sola persona para que haga inversiones de 7 millones de dólares cuando le venga en gana. Pero por supuesto que cada país que haga lo que quiera y lo que pueda. Igual tiene suerte y le salen bien sus inversiones.



Mira el BOE un día cualquiera. Millones para las más variadas gilipolleces con mucho control administrativo. El resultado es dinero del contribuyente volatilizado y sin retorno futuro, más allá de la lealtad política de los beneficiarios.

Me quedo con el de la gorra para atrás, indudablemente.


----------



## Survivorman. (4 Dic 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Si eso es así , me parece una irresponsabilidad absoluta tratándose de dinero público. Le veo más sentido a que tuviera compras programadas y consensuadas con sus hejpertos.
> 
> Si él es el único que le da al botón estaríamos hablando de darle carta blanca a una sola persona para que haga inversiones de 7 millones de dólares cuando le venga en gana. Pero por supuesto que cada país que haga lo que quiera y lo que pueda. Igual tiene suerte y le salen bien sus inversiones.



La verdad es que analizandolo bien, es algo muy raro que se maneje asi y que lo dejen manejarse asi mas raro aun.

Supuestamente dicen que compran btc con energia que generan de sus volcanes... pero anda a saber si no estaran lavando guita de otro lados...

Lo de que compre justo a "7" minutos del botton tambien, parece todo un ejjperto el presi.


Se puede saber la direccion que usan para comprar? Sera una wallet propia del pais, o donde lo hacen, no creo que use binance jajaj y con que par lo tradeara? Tienen una partida declarada y aprobada por el congreso donde se especifique el dinero destinado a criptomonedas? 

Un experimento interesante este del bukelele


----------



## sociedadponzi (4 Dic 2021)

lo del DIP de bukele me parece tan chavacano que pienso que le estaba dejando un recado al FMI de decir no podeis conmigo

de lo contrario, hostia, hazte un cron joder, sera por dinero


----------



## Polonia Viva (4 Dic 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> Mira el BOE un día cualquiera. Millones para las más variadas gilipolleces con mucho control administrativo. El resultado es dinero del contribuyente volatilizado y sin retorno futuro, más allá de la lealtad política de los beneficiarios.
> 
> Me quedo con el de la gorra para atrás, indudablemente.



Yo aquí estoy con kynes.

Evidentemente, es a todas luces más rentable gastarse el dinero público en comprar Bitcoin que en paridas varias en las que se las gasta nuestro gobierno, como bien has mencionado, por ejemplo esto:









El Gobierno da 1 millón de euros al "empoderamiento femenino y la resiliencia socioecológica" en Etiopía


El programa ha levantado críticas en las redes sociales por el enunciado, pero la iniciativa se suma a otras como las del Banco Mundial.




www.elespanol.com





Pero no hay que perder de vista que darle demasiado poder a una sola persona (o entidad) es extremadamente peligroso, por mucho que sus intereses estén, por el momento, alineados con los nuestros. Y es que ese es el problema del dinero público, que se va a gastar en cosas con las que muchos contribuyentes estarán en desacuerdo. Por eso el sector público debe ser lo más pequeño posible, y que cada uno gaste su dinero en lo que quiera.


----------



## Pirro (4 Dic 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Yo aquí estoy con kynes.
> 
> Evidentemente, es a todas luces más rentable gastarse el dinero público en comprar Bitcoin que en paridas varias en las que se las gasta nuestro gobierno, como bien has mencionado, por ejemplo esto:
> 
> ...



Entiendo y comparto el planteamiento, el poder concentrado en una sola persona es peligroso y por tanto, indeseable. Pero si lo circunscribimos a un sitio como El Salvador, otrora pudridero de centroamérica, con una clase política bregada en la guerra civil, una corrupción que deja a la nuestra como ejemplo de civismo y unos índices de miseria sin parangón en Europa quizá un caudillo de derechas, independiente y con un proyecto definido sea la opción menos mala. Más que nada porque la alternativa no es ningún tipo de sistema democrático de contrapeso de poderes, sino una marabunta de caudillitos acaparando una riqueza menguante y una miseria creciente que nunca sacaron a su país de la derroición.

Por otro lado, en el Singapur que todos ponen como referencia para El Salvador, bajo la forma de una democracia formal hubo un poder cuasidictatorial, un liderazgo fuerte por más de cincuenta años y unas políticas tan represivas como claras. No les ha ido mal.

De momento Bukele tiene mis respetos. Preocuparse por el contrapeso de poderes en un país que siempre nos importó un huevo y en el que nunca hubo un respeto escrupuloso por las leyes tampoco le veo demasiado sentido la verdad.


----------



## |SNaKe| (5 Dic 2021)

Si a estas alturas todavía creéis en el que cuento de las democracias...

Una democracia es como una dictadura, simplemente que votas a 4 o 5 dictadores, y el dictador cambia cada cuatro años, pero el sistema sigue siendo el mismo votes a quien votes y el sistema es una dictadura. El ciudadano no manda una mierda, es más, las democracias son mucho más caras que las dictaduras y el poder extractivo de una dictadura la mama a la de una democracia, solo hace falta comparar los impuestos en la época de Franco y ahora. 

La tasa impositiva en franco no llegaría ni el 10%, no tenia IVA, ni IRPF ni ostias, ahora la tasa impositiva para un ciudadano normal supera con creces el 50%, si esto no es comunismo que venga el hijo de puta de Lenin y lo vea.

Una dictadura viene dada por la falta de libertad, pensar dónde había más libertad ahora o en Franco, porque en época de Franco la única precaución a seguir era no hablar mal del caudillo.

Y no estoy defendiendo a Franco, estoy totalmente en contra de las dictaduras pero también de las democracias representativas, pero joder, la deriva que han tomado las falsasdemocracias occidentales es ya un cachondeo represivo y extractorio.


----------



## sirpask (5 Dic 2021)

Meta amplía opciones de publicidad cripto de Facebook porque "el panorama de las criptomonedas ha madurado" - DiarioBitcoin


Facebook inicialmente prohibió los anuncios cripto en enero de 2018 cuando el mercado de activos digitales implosionó después de que estalló la burbuja de la ICO.




www.diariobitcoin.com


----------



## Ds_84 (5 Dic 2021)

Nacion Soberana = No CobiC


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (5 Dic 2021)

Cerrando bocas a metaleros con peste a polla de viejo


----------



## Carlos París (5 Dic 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Cerrando bocas a metaleros con peste a polla de viejo



Peter Schiff abjuró hace tiempo del nocoinerismo y ha reconocido arrepentirse de no haber comprado antes. Su hijo tiene todo su patrimonio en BTC.


----------



## Lord Vader (5 Dic 2021)

Carlos París dijo:


> Peter Schiff abjuró hace tiempo del nocoinerismo


----------



## Carlos París (5 Dic 2021)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 860230



Joder y es que además, tener todo su negocio basado en metales le impide incluso hablar más abiertamente sobre BTC porque tiene que mantener el chiringo.


----------



## CBDC (6 Dic 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Nacion Soberana = No CobiC



Lastima que actualmente sea un shithole country, pero desde la llegada de Bukele está mejorando mucho.
Como siga así puede ser un buen sitio para refugiarse de la psyop en la que se está convirtiendo el mundo occidental.


----------



## NormanMan (6 Dic 2021)




----------



## Polonia Viva (6 Dic 2021)

Unos memes para amenizar estas semanas en rojo


----------



## Porestar (6 Dic 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Cerrando bocas a metaleros con peste a polla de viejo



Pero mira como sigue sin venderlo.

Esa expresión siempre me ha perturbado, parece que hubieras olido alguna.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (6 Dic 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Pero mira como sigue sin venderlo.
> 
> Esa expresión siempre me ha perturbado, parece que hubieras olido alguna.


----------



## Porestar (6 Dic 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 861775



No tengo ese aspecto y durante el "squeeze" de los retrasados sólo he comprado bitcoin.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (6 Dic 2021)




----------



## Edu.R (7 Dic 2021)

Ya ha rebotado.


----------



## kynes (7 Dic 2021)

Al parecer mañana hay una reunión del _*House Banking Committee*_ (*Comité de la Cámara de Servicios Financieros de los Estados Unidos*) Es un comité de la Cámara de Representantes de los Estados Unidos que supervisa toda la industria de servicios financieros, incluyendo valores, seguros, el sector bancario, e industrias de vivienda.



Los "invitados" a testificar son:
Witness List: • Jeremy Allaire, CEO, 
@circlepay
• Sam Bankman-Fried, CEO, 
@ftx_us
• Brian Brooks, CEO, 
@BitfuryGroup
• Chad Cascarilla, CEO, 
@PaxosGlobal
• Denelle Dixon, CEO, 
@StellarOrg
Development Foundation • Alesia Haas, CEO, 
@coinbase
Inc. & CFO, Coinbase Global Inc. 

Ron Hammond advierte que uno de los temas a tratar puede ser el "impacto climático" de Bitcoin.



Esta gente no trama nada bueno...


----------



## kit1004 (7 Dic 2021)

Veo que ya estamos en el nivel " con Franco se vivía mejor"


----------



## Polonia Viva (7 Dic 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Al parecer mañana hay una reunión del _*House Banking Committee*_ (*Comité de la Cámara de Servicios Financieros de los Estados Unidos*) Es un comité de la Cámara de Representantes de los Estados Unidos que supervisa toda la industria de servicios financieros, incluyendo valores, seguros, el sector bancario, e industrias de vivienda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tengo curiosidad por saber donde viven y como se desplazan todos estos salvadores del mundo tan preocupados por el impacto climático de Bitcoin. Algo me dice que no viven en pisos de 60 metros cuadrados, sino en viviendas unifamiliares energéticamente mucho menos eficientes, y que no se desplazan precisamente en transporte público.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (8 Dic 2021)

Vuelve a caer


----------



## vpsn (8 Dic 2021)

son correcciones sanas


----------



## Edu.R (8 Dic 2021)

50k está bien, creo que es buen valor. Puede moverse un poco, obviamente.


----------



## Arctic (8 Dic 2021)

Alguien tiene hechos números sobre minería o conoce alguna fuente fiable para obtenerlos? Inversión recomendable, vida útil de los equipos, etc.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Arctic (8 Dic 2021)

Gracias por la respuesta. He encontrado esta página, tienen sentido los números? Se puede cambiar el coste de la luz en la parte de abajo. Cuanto puede durar un equipo de estos sin romperse?









Bitmain Antminer S19j Pro (100Th) profitability | ASIC Miner Value


Live income estimation updated every minute.




www.asicminervalue.com


----------



## orbeo (8 Dic 2021)

Sale mejor comprar acciones de una minera. O BTC directamente, claro.


----------



## Pimp (9 Dic 2021)

el btc lleva menos de un 35 % anual ósea lleva menos subida que acciones boomeres como microsfot, tesla, nvidia o apple, rozando las rentabilidades de los fondos indexados, es una puta broma de mierda y un scam de los mas grandes. 

Años donde algunas moneas como shiba se han hecho mas de un x53535353535353553 como axie, shiba, solana, elon o el propio BNB.... me parece una aberración seguir invirtiendo en algo muy boomer con rentabilidad de fondo indexado.


----------



## uhnitas (9 Dic 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> el btc lleva menos de un 35 % anual ósea lleva menos subida que acciones boomeres como microsfot, tesla, nvidia o apple, rozando las rentabilidades de los fondos indexados, es una puta broma de mierda y un scam de los mas grandes.
> 
> Años donde algunas moneas como shiba se han hecho mas de un x53535353535353553 como axie, shiba, solana, elon o el propio BNB.... me parece una aberración seguir invirtiendo en algo muy boomer con rentabilidad de fondo indexado.



Primero, dato falso, lleva un 183% en el último año. 

Segundo, por cada x535353 de esas mierdas hay miles de -95% . Suerte poniendo tu dinero en ese casino.

Yo no juego con el ahorro de mis hijos. Antes boomer con Tesla y BTC que imbécil escribiendo imbecilidades.


----------



## Pimp (9 Dic 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Primero, dato falso, lleva un 183% en el último año.
> 
> Segundo, por cada x535353 de esas mierdas hay miles de -95% . Suerte poniendo tu dinero en ese casino.
> 
> Yo no juego con el ahorro de mis hijos. Antes boomer con Tesla y BTC que imbécil escribiendo imbecilidades.



Ya por eso tus hijos tienen un padre mediocre pobrecitos me he farmeado en un año con shiba lo que toda tu generación de fracasados en toda su existencia, segundo desde enero lleva subida de 15 k ponzoñosos, de 33 k a 47 k actuales, el 183 % te lo sacas de los santos cojones, he dicho enero de 2021...

Ni un 50 % de mierda, eth la ha reventado bnb la ha reventado todas las monedas del top 2 mil la han reventado quitando iota que es scam el resto ha rendido mejor desde enero, sois unos sectarios de mierda y viejos con la artritis desarrollados que os conformáis con migajas por eso vuestra generacion de mierda ha hecho RUG a el resto de generación con vuestros fracasos.


----------



## Edu.R (9 Dic 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Ya por eso tus hijos tienen un padre mediocre pobrecitos me he farmeado en un año con shiba lo que toda tu generación de fracasados en toda su existencia, segundo desde enero lleva subida de 15 k ponzoñosos, de 33 k a 47 k actuales, el 183 % te lo sacas de los santos cojones, he dicho enero de 2021...
> 
> Ni un 50 % de mierda, eth la ha reventado bnb la ha reventado todas las monedas del top 2 mil la han reventado quitando iota que es scam el resto ha rendido mejor desde enero, sois unos sectarios de mierda y viejos con la artritis desarrollados que os conformáis con migajas por eso vuestra generacion de mierda ha hecho RUG a el resto de generación con vuestros fracasos.



Una persona dialogante a todas luces.


----------



## uhnitas (9 Dic 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Ya por eso tus hijos tienen un padre mediocre pobrecitos me he farmeado en un año con shiba lo que toda tu generación de fracasados en toda su existencia, segundo desde enero lleva subida de 15 k ponzoñosos, de 33 k a 47 k actuales, el 183 % te lo sacas de los santos cojones, he dicho enero de 2021...
> 
> Ni un 50 % de mierda, eth la ha reventado bnb la ha reventado todas las monedas del top 2 mil la han reventado quitando iota que es scam el resto ha rendido mejor desde enero, sois unos sectarios de mierda y viejos con la artritis desarrollados que os conformáis con migajas por eso vuestra generacion de mierda ha hecho RUG a el resto de generación con vuestros fracasos.



Falso de nuevo, escribes '35% anual', no escribes nada de Enero de 2021. No sabes distinguir rentabilidad YTD de rentabilidad anual.

No pasa nada seguramente acabas de llegar a los mercados, llevas unos pocos meses, como en Burbuja, y te bailan los conceptos. 

Por eso no ves diferencia de btc con el resto.
¿No crees que minimiza los costes de fricción, al eliminar, entre otras cosas, el riesgo de contraparte? Lee para atrás en este hilo a los boomers, te hará bien seguro. 

Igual has tenido mucha suerte, que a la larga no será así, y te crees el lobo de las shitcoins. Si no la has tenido, que es lo normal, te pilló el Fomo y tranquilamente puedes estar en un -50%, con el culo en llamas y alardeando aquí ante desconocidos.


----------



## Pimp (9 Dic 2021)

uhnitas dijo:


> Falso de nuevo, escribes '35% anual', no escribes nada de Enero de 2021. No sabes distinguir rentabilidad YTD de rentabilidad anual.
> 
> No pasa nada seguramente acabas de llegar a los mercados, llevas unos pocos meses, como en Burbuja, y te bailan los conceptos.
> 
> ...



La puse en marzo lmao que va, además he entrado en casi todos los juegos nft que es lo que mueve ahora la lana, este año he pagado toda la hipoteca de mis padres y me he jubilado super joven.


Si hubiese hecho caso a charlatanes como tu que solo hablan del boomercoin cuando empecé a invertir en finales de enero y principios de febrero no tendria ni un cochino 30 %, porque el btc es scam ya que no tiene valor ninguno mas que lo que digan 4 tontos como salylor, pomp, elon musk y vosotros repetir el zzzz de la ReCeRvA dE baLoR maS gRaNdE eL hOro Dijital.

Hace falta gente como yo que le borra a la gente la idea de invertir en este scam, porque con lo que rento este 2021 para eso que lo deje en el banco para el caso es lo mismo prácticamente o sino que invierta en una acción de mierda de big tech que rinde mas que este scam.

El fomo de el btc va muriendo miras desde enero con cualquier, el flippering esta cerca hasta la basura de eth tiene mas sentido la dominancia del btc se tambalea, ya no engañáis a nadie.


----------



## Digamelon (10 Dic 2021)

@Seronoser
@Sr.Mojón 
@Red Star 

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## _______ (10 Dic 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> @Seronoser
> @Sr.Mojón
> @Red Star
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?



Toda la razón del mundo.

Monero manda


----------



## Red Star (10 Dic 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> @Seronoser
> @Sr.Mojón
> @Red Star
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?



Ahora cuando salga de la reunión con la junta directiva lo miro y te digo algo...


----------



## Digamelon (10 Dic 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Toda la razón del mundo.
> 
> Monero manda



El problema es que en 5 años (por decir algo), los que dicen "Monero manda" echarán pestes de Monero y hablarán maravillas de lo siguiente que aparezca. Si cada 2, 5 o 10 años hay que cambiar de crypto, es que hay algo que va terriblemente mal.

Esto con el oro no pasa.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (10 Dic 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> @Seronoser
> @Sr.Mojón
> @Red Star
> 
> ¿Qué opináis?



Dice más de una vez que Bitcoin es el nuevo internet.
Entonces, ¿qué hacemos?
Buen vídeo para debate más allá del precio.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Dic 2021)

Un poco de humor...









El presidente de Ripple tiene un plan para convencer a los mineros de BTC de que adopten Proof of Stake


El multimillonario Chris Larsen dijo que los mineros deberían ver el alejarse de PoW como "un positivo neto para su longevidad".




es.cointelegraph.com





*El presidente de Ripple tiene un plan para convencer a los mineros de BTC de que adopten Proof of Stake*

El multimillonario Chris Larsen dijo que los mineros deberían ver el alejarse de PoW como "un positivo neto para su longevidad".



El presidente ejecutivo y cofundador de Ripple, *Chris Larsen, ha desvelado su plan para que los mineros de Bitcoin se alejen de Proof of Work (PoW), diciendo que deberían verlo como "un positivo neto para su longevidad".

Sostiene que podría proporcionar un gran impulso a los precios de las acciones de las empresas mineras que cotizan en bolsa*, "ya que cualquier propuesta de nuevo código tendría que incluir, casi con toda seguridad, incentivos lucrativos para obtener su apoyo."


----------



## kynes (11 Dic 2021)

Y si la SEC nunca fue a por Ripple? 

The SEC is NOW arguing it has not officially declared #BTC[https://abs] #ETH compliant cryptos, according to testimony in the SEC v 

@Ripple

That appears to be a 180 from not just Bill Hinman's speech, but the regulatory approach of former chair Jay Clayton. GaryGensler


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (11 Dic 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Y si la SEC nunca fue a por Ripple?
> 
> The SEC is NOW arguing it has not officially declared #BTC[https://abs] #ETH compliant cryptos, according to testimony in the SEC v
> 
> ...



El shiller de XRP junto con Mr Whale. El XRP army en el hilo de Bitcoin. 
Como si prohiben esa shitcoin centralizada.


----------



## digipl (11 Dic 2021)

Los inversores no declararán sus criptodivisas en 2021 por el retraso de Hacienda


Los inversores no tendrán que declarar sus criptodivisas en 2021 por el retraso de Hacienda, lo que no está reñido con el pago de impuestos.




okdiario.com


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Dic 2021)

kynes dijo:


> Y si la SEC nunca fue a por Ripple?
> 
> The SEC is NOW arguing it has not officially declared #BTC[https://abs] #ETH compliant cryptos, according to testimony in the SEC v
> 
> ...



Que nos importa cero esa mierda centralizada por la que lubrican duro los frikis esquizos, a ver si os enteráis de una vez.


----------



## kynes (11 Dic 2021)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> El shiller de XRP junto con Mr Whale. El XRP army en el hilo de Bitcoin.
> Como si prohiben esa shitcoin centralizada.



La noticia es muy relevante para Bitcoin , aunque pudiera quedar en una anécdota, quién sabe? No lo creo, están preparando el terreno 

Lo que están sugiriendo es que ETH, y la Crypto creada por Satoshi "Nakamura"  no están registradas con la SEC. Y que ambas en algún momento, al inicio, fueron centralizas por lo que podrían ser sometidas al mismo proceso que está pasando Ripple. Una locura vamos. Pero de la SEC cualquier cosa te puedes esperar. 

Pero si quisieran ir a por Bitcoin, quién daría la cara? Wright? El que la semana pasada se autoproclamó Satoshi por el fallo de su juicio contra los Kleimans? 

Advertidos estáis. Regulaciones vienen nos gusten o no.

Ojalá que el fondo ya esté tocado y tire para arriba antes. Veremos en estas semanas próximas.


----------



## sociedadponzi (11 Dic 2021)

independientemente de que suban o bajen estoy empezando a ver sobre las cryptos una sombra de que no pueden cumplir su funcion

no hay ninguna red ahora mismo que funcione bien

y el mercado se esta descapitalizando antes de nacer

no descarto que salga algo que cumpla con las expectativas pero de momento no me parece que exista

me refiero a fundamentales del mercado completo

eso si, por _himbersiones_ millonarias, que no falten


----------



## Pimp (11 Dic 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> independientemente de que suban o bajen estoy empezando a ver sobre las cryptos una sombra de que no pueden cumplir su funcion
> 
> no hay ninguna red ahora mismo que funcione bien
> 
> ...



La red bsc funciona bien y es el futuro como que no hay red, ERC ES MALA, LENTA, SCAM Y MUY CARA !!! Pero en la bsc están saliendo proyectazos y juegos que nada que envidiar a los triple AAA de toda la vida.



Los videojuegos van a ser todos ya por redes de crypto y con NFT, el lastre de las cryptos es el Btc, ubisoft trabajando con tezos, shiba con ativision como el Vicepresidente de la misma fichado por shiba y shiba haciendo la mayor inversión de la historia de las cryptos en metaverso en conjunto.

Comprando un estudio tier 1 shiba




Contrato al exitoso vp de Activision



Tezos con ubisoft





Las cryptos ahora ya empiezan a tener de verdad utilidad, el problema es la dependencia de el BTC que es humo judio pumpeado por giga empresas y 0 utilidad... pero es muy osado decir que no tienen utilidad cuando hay proyectos que están revolucionando todo por completo y estan en el buen camino.

Supongo que algunos por edad no tenéis ni idea de que la industria del videojuego es la industria de entretenimiento que mas dinero recauda y que se encamina a ser full crypto.


----------



## sociedadponzi (11 Dic 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Supongo que algunos por edad no tenéis ni idea de que la industria del videojuego es la industria de entretenimiento que mas dinero recauda y que se encamina a ser full crypto.



la industria del video juego por si sola no puede sostener las criptomonedas

por otro lado, como no se controlen los rug pulls y honeypots y demas, no va a invertir ni blas. No se si hay ya algun ERC que los tokens que tengan compliance con el se garantice que no habra rug pull o honeypots o mecanismo similar... pero de momento las criptos son un mecanismo legal de pegar el palo y salir corriendo, y esa percepcion se esta trasladando a la gente que va a ir sacando su dinero


----------



## Pimp (11 Dic 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> la industria del video juego por si sola no puede sostener las criptomonedas
> 
> por otro lado, como no se controlen los rug pulls y honeypots y demas, no va a invertir ni blas. No se si hay ya algun ERC que los tokens que tengan compliance con el se garantice que no habra rug pull o honeypots o mecanismo similar... pero de momento las criptos son un mecanismo legal de pegar el palo y salir corriendo, y esa percepcion se esta trasladando a la gente que va a ir sacando su dinero



Tienes toda la razon en lo de rug y en lo de honeypots yo las se analizar de todas las maneras hay una aplicación que pago 40 duros al mes que te las detecta el problema es que solo la primera hora y muchas que pone pueden ser scams luego son chicharros, asi que si, se deberia hacer algo con las rugs y honeys.


----------



## sociedadponzi (11 Dic 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> se deberia hacer algo con las rugs y honeys.



conoces alguna iniciativa? yo solo se de 2 cosas:

* una moneda que asegura inversiones, seguramente haya mas inSure DeFi (SURE) price today, chart, market cap & news | CoinGecko

* las politicas anti whale que no es lo mismo

pero no se de nada que se este haciendo en anti scam


----------



## Pimp (11 Dic 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> conoces alguna iniciativa? yo solo se de 2 cosas:
> 
> * una moneda que asegura inversiones, seguramente haya mas inSure DeFi (SURE) price today, chart, market cap & news | CoinGecko
> 
> ...






En esa cuenta te explican todo brother


----------



## Rauxa (11 Dic 2021)

No sé si alguien ha puesto este hilo de tuiter pero lo veo muy interesante:


----------



## sociedadponzi (11 Dic 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> En esa cuenta te explican todo brother



tiene que ser mainstream para que las criptomonedas tengan futuro


----------



## _______ (11 Dic 2021)

Rauxa dijo:


> No sé si alguien ha puesto este hilo de tuiter pero lo veo muy interesante:



Nada que no supieramos


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Dic 2021)

esperemos que a Bukele no se le escapen estos suelos


----------



## Survivorman. (13 Dic 2021)

Esta esperando el dip bukelele


----------



## Pimp (13 Dic 2021)

btc scam de mierda


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Dic 2021)

caidita del 8% hoy de momento en la capitalizacion mundial


----------



## faraico (13 Dic 2021)

Kalandrakas agarradas


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2021)

digipl dijo:


> Los inversores no declararán sus criptodivisas en 2021 por el retraso de Hacienda
> 
> 
> Los inversores no tendrán que declarar sus criptodivisas en 2021 por el retraso de Hacienda, lo que no está reñido con el pago de impuestos.
> ...



"Como en el extranjero no pueden pedir esa información, la solicitan directamente a los *contribuyentes*”.

A ver si se da por enterado el populacho.
Que Hacienda no se entera de una puta mierda. Son funcis.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> independientemente de que suban o bajen estoy empezando a ver sobre las cryptos una sombra de que no pueden cumplir su funcion
> 
> no hay ninguna red ahora mismo que funcione bien
> 
> ...



El mercado se está descapitalizando?
Tu eres de letras? 

Llevas varios dias posteando polladas variopintas.
Relájate, cógete un libro de economía, y luego nos ilustras.


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Dic 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> El mercado se está descapitalizando?
> Tu eres de letras?
> 
> Llevas varios dias posteando polladas variopintas.
> Relájate, cógete un libro de economía, y luego nos ilustras.



gracias por tus valiosos argumentos y tu gran aportacion al debate

un libro de economia? pero tu sabes lo que eso piltrafilla? ah, que estas diciendo que como el dinero fiat se va a autodestruir habra criptomonedas si o si. Pues al paso que van no lo veo sinceramente, no ya por la capitalizacion, sino por la falta de calidad que se ve en los proyectos, cuando no rug pulls directamente


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2021)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> gracias por tus valiosos argumentos y tu gran aportacion al debate
> 
> un libro de economia? pero tu sabes lo que eso piltrafilla? ah, que estas diciendo que como el dinero fiat se va a autodestruir habra criptomonedas si o si. Pues al paso que van no lo veo sinceramente, no ya por la capitalizacion, sino por la falta de calidad que se ve en los proyectos, cuando no rug pulls directamente



A ver tontaina. Necesitas que te de los datos porque no sabes ni buscarlos?
Pasar de 500.000.000.000 de dólares de capitalización a 850.000.000.000 es descapitalizares? En serio eres tan estupido como aparentas? Jojojo

Eres ridiculo en tus comentarios, hasta decir basta.
Ahora ya no hablas de capitalización sino de proyectos..si eres tan cáteto de no entender lo que significa BTC, al menos no hagas el ridiculo. O vete al hilo de las altcoins y comentas ahí lo de los proyectos Juas! Y así no ensucias este hilo con tus mamarrachadas


----------



## laresial (14 Dic 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> A ver tontaina. Necesitas que te de los datos porque no sabes ni buscarlos?
> Pasar de 500.000.000.000 de dólares de capitalización a 850.000.000.000 es descapitalizares? En serio eres tan estupido como aparentas? Jojojo
> 
> Eres ridiculo en tus comentarios, hasta decir basta.
> Ahora ya no hablas de capitalización sino de proyectos..si eres tan cáteto de no entender lo que significa BTC, al menos no hagas el ridiculo. O vete al hilo de las altcoins y comentas ahí lo de los proyectos Juas! Y así no ensucias este hilo con tus mamarrachadas



¿Hasta dónde va a caer el Bitcoin?
¿Dónde sería un buen nivel para comprar Bitcoin como moneda refugio?
40.000 €?
30.000 €?

Pregunto.
Estamos hablando de que alcanzó los 66.000 $ y se pegó un batacazo... En €. 58.000 €
Gracias un saludo.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2021)

laresial dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde va a caer el Bitcoin?
> ¿Dónde sería un buen nivel para comprar Bitcoin como moneda refugio?
> 40.000 €?
> 30.000 €?
> ...



No tengo ni idea.
Ni yo ni nadie. Ni Satoshi Nakamoto.
Refugio es en cualquier valor. Al actual precio, ya le has ganado un 70% a la inflación vs 2020.
Más que ningún otro activo del mundo.

Si lo que quieres es pelotazo, no te puedo ayudar.


----------



## Survivorman. (14 Dic 2021)

laresial dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde va a caer el Bitcoin?
> ¿Dónde sería un buen nivel para comprar Bitcoin como moneda refugio?
> 40.000 €?
> 30.000 €?
> ...



El 19 de Julio de este año estuvo alrededor de 30.000 usd. A fines del año 2020, tambien estaba alrededor de 30k... fueron algunos pocos dias.
Por debajo de los 40.000 usd, estuvo mucho mas tiempo aun, un par de meses de este año anduvo en ese rango..


----------



## kynes (14 Dic 2021)

Bitcoin could become ‘worthless’, Bank of England warns


People investing in the cryptocurrency should be aware of risks, central bank says




www.theguardian.com





Atención... Señal de compra fuerte para gente con rayos láser en los ojos

Mientras no pierda los 44k todo en orden. No FUD


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2021)

El becario de Binance ha tocado donde no debia


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Dic 2021)

No sé si es un fallo de Yahoo Finanzas o es que ha pasado algo gordo:

Precio, valor, noticias e historial de Bitcoin EUR (BTC-EUR) - Yahoo Finanzas

BTC -30%
CMC Crypto 200 -17%

De golpe y hace unos minutos.


----------



## paketazo (14 Dic 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No sé si es un fallo de Yahoo Finanzas o es que ha pasado algo gordo:
> 
> Precio, valor, noticias e historial de Bitcoin EUR (BTC-EUR) - Yahoo Finanzas
> 
> ...



Han hackeado la web. Hasta ha subido USDT y USDC 

¿premonición futura?


----------



## Edu.R (14 Dic 2021)

Joder, va a meter una corrección de un 99%, de esta no salimos.


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Dic 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Han hackeado la web. Hasta ha subido USDT y USDC
> 
> ¿premonición futura?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 870373



Por la gráfica parece un troleo, un error o que ha empezado la tercera guerra mundial


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2021)

Cocos es el nuevo BTc!! Compren!!!


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Dic 2021)

Vale, en Yahoo Finances ya han corregido la cotización.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (14 Dic 2021)

Encima en Estados Unidos acaban de aprobar subir el límite de deuda.
No saben hacer otra cosa.
A ver lo que les dura lo del tapering adelantado ese...









Congress votes to increase debt limit by $2.5 trillion extending into 2023


Congress has acted to raise the national debt limit by $2.5 trillion and extend it into 2023 after lawmakers raced to avert a catastrophic default ahead of a critical midweek deadline.




edition.cnn.com


----------



## Josar (15 Dic 2021)

Cómo una sociedad supera las crisis con bitcoin


----------



## Seronoser (15 Dic 2021)

Me parece bien que te lo creas, estás en tu derecho.
Yo después de haber trabajado y vivido en 5 países diferentes, te digo que no tienen ni puta idea.
Pero allá cada cual con sus miedos


----------



## MIP (15 Dic 2021)

Interesante serie de posts (por ahora van 6 de 12) publicados en un lugar poco sospechoso de apoyar Bitcoin como es /r/Buttcoin 

Contiene reflexiones sobre el papel de los exchanges, los ciclos y los alt coins. 

Este es el sexto y último por el momento (contiene índice a los anteriores)


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (16 Dic 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Interesante serie de posts (por ahora van 6 de 12) publicados en un lugar poco sospechoso de apoyar Bitcoin como es /r/Buttcoin
> 
> Contiene reflexiones sobre el papel de los exchanges, los ciclos y los alt coins.
> 
> Este es el sexto y último por el momento (contiene índice a los anteriores)



Es muy bueno en general. Desconocía lo de Jed McCaleb y MtGox...

Lo del papel de los exchanges centralizados es algo que junto con Tether tendría mucho sentido tal y como lo plantea.
En el fondo (y en la superficie) duras declaraciones contra las Altcoins (shitcoins). Incluso en un post enlaza a este hilo de Bitcointalk Bitcoin is not as advertised y si se sigue el hilo completo, ya en 2010 estaban vaticinando lo que pasaría.
Incluso con el mismo Gavin Andressen de por medio...

Está claro que el negocio no está en ir al casino, sino en montar el casino. Y llego a ver un atisbo conspirativo en una "red de casinos" (CEX).


Estas partes dan para reflexionar:


> Satoshi's greatest mistake was to underestimate the imagination of the human mind. If he had understood that people will worship a turd if it promises them wealth we may not have SHIBA INU.





> El mayor error de Satoshi fue subestimar la imaginación de la mente humana. Si hubiera entendido que la gente adorará un excremento si les promete riqueza, es posible que no tuieramos SHIBA INU.





> "Dices eso ahora, pero si bitcoin realmente despega, puedo ver muchos imitadores de hacerse rico rápidamente en escena: gitcoin, nitcoin, witcoin, titcoin, shitcoin ... Algunos de ellos seguramente atraerán a los usuarios con promesas como "¿Por qué usar bitcoins, donde solo se pueden generar 50 bitcoins cada pocos meses? Utilice shitcoin en su lugar y obtendrá 51 shitcoins cada 2 minutos ".





> If the user base of BTC had rejected the offer of quick money and trading that Mt. Gox offered and instead maintained the Peer to Peer model Satoshi envisioned we may not have found ourselves in this situation. Websites such as local Bitcoins offered users the ability to sell and purchase BTC for fiat. However they only promised the financial freedom to make final settlement outside of traditional markets. Mt Gox and centralized exchanges offered financial freedom in Lamborghinis and million dollar suits. As ridiculous as it sounds millions of people have fallen for this. They play the great game in hopes of becoming wealthy. While some do the majority an estimated 80% + based off traditional markets lose all or nearly all their starting capital in the long run.





> Si la base de usuarios de BTC hubiera rechazado la oferta de dinero rápido y comercio que ofreció Mt. Gox y, en cambio, hubiera mantenido el modelo Peer to Peer que Satoshi imaginó, es posible que no nos hubiéramos encontrado en esta situación. Los sitios web como LocalBitcoins ofrecían a los usuarios la posibilidad de vender y comprar BTC por dinero fiduciario. Sin embargo, solo prometieron la libertad financiera para llegar a un acuerdo final fuera de los mercados tradicionales. Mt Gox y los intercambios centralizados ofrecieron libertad financiera en Lamborghinis y trajes de un millón de dólares. Por ridículo que parezca, millones de personas han caído en esto. Juegan el gran juego con la esperanza de hacerse ricos. Mientras que algunos lo hacen, la mayoría, se estima que 80% + basados en los mercados tradicionales pierden todo o casi todo su capital inicial a largo plazo.





> The problem is that Satoshi both did and didn't understand that BTC, or more broadly cryptocurrency democratized the issuance of value.


----------



## Seronoser (16 Dic 2021)

te aparece porque tu banco se ha chivado de que has hecho una transferencia a uno de los Exchanges que tienen controlados.
A qué Hacienda no te ha dicho: Compró 25 bitcoins con la transferencia en euros que usted hizo .a qué no eh?

si no entiendes la gran diferencia entre un mensaje y otro, te mereces todo lo que pueda pasarte con hacienda.
De todas formas se te ve bastante cretino, así que yo que tu, llamaba mañana a paco a la agencia tributaria, y le comentaba todo, para quedarte tranquilo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Dic 2021)

Se me estropeó el PC y estuve 2 semanas y pico sin entrar al foro, que algún forero de bien me explique rápida y sucintamente novedades importantes que hayan ocurrido durante estos últimos días y por qué no está ya aquí nuestro querido bullrun taluec


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (17 Dic 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se me estropeó el PC y estuve 2 semanas y pico sin entrar al foro, que algún forero de bien me explique rápida y sucintamente novedades importantes que hayan ocurrido durante estos últimos días y por qué no está ya aquí nuestro querido bullrun taluec



La adopción de *Taproot* ha sido masiva en la red de *Bitcoin* y todos somos felices con >100k per BTC tal y como el modelo *StackToFlow* predijo tan acertadamente.


----------



## NormanMan (17 Dic 2021)

TradingView Chart


See more on tradingview.com




www.tradingview.com





Se os ve nerviosos


----------



## kynes (17 Dic 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se me estropeó el PC y estuve 2 semanas y pico sin entrar al foro, que algún forero de bien me explique rápida y sucintamente novedades importantes que hayan ocurrido durante estos últimos días y por qué no está ya aquí nuestro querido bullrun taluec



Diría que no ha pasado nada, todo sigue igual. Pero la corrección ha hecho que el pequeño inversor pase a tener miedo y aún puede caer un poco más antes de poner la directa hacia (5). 




El pequeño inversor no pesa nada en estos mercados por mucho que Saylor pretenda ahora hacernos creer 

Mientras no llegue regulaciones que desestabilicen todo el mercado crypto las tendencias deben seguir según lo previsto, los tiempos de cada ola ya son otra cosa muy dificil de predecir. Yo apostaría a que las regulaciones llegarán cuando BTC alcance nuevo ATH en 5 de (5) y eso puede tardar en llegar aún meses.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Dic 2021)

Sí, me cuadra ahora bastante la teoría que considera que el covid de los cojones ha ralentizado o incluso descuadrado los tiempos del bullrun y que más bien se espera para marzo.


----------



## NormanMan (17 Dic 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Sí, me cuadra ahora bastante la teoría que considera que el covid de los cojones ha ralentizado o incluso descuadrado los tiempos del bullrun y que más bien se espera para marzo.



tu crees que el bullrun no se ha producido ya? o es que has tenido mala suerte y no has pillado los proyectos buenos? porque vamos a ver, queda un coletazo mas, quien sabe si dos pero si te fijas cada vez entra menos volumen al mercado, el bullrun fue en abril mayo y estar al dia de los tops proyectos que salen y pillarlos de primeras.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Dic 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> tu crees que el bullrun no se ha producido ya? o es que has tenido mala suerte y no has pillado los proyectos buenos? porque vamos a ver, queda un coletazo mas, quien sabe si dos pero si te fijas cada vez entra menos volumen al mercado, el bullrun fue en abril mayo y estar al dia de los tops proyectos que salen y pillarlos de primeras.



El bullrun no se ha producido ya ni de coña, esto tiene que pegar un petardazo brutal hacia arriba para que encaje con la definición de bullrun. Sobre los "proyectos buenos", el único proyecto que me interesa es Bitcoin. Un x3 que es lo que ha hecho (20.000 x 3 = 60.000) es una miseria para lo que estamos acostumbrados.


----------



## NormanMan (17 Dic 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El bullrun no se ha producido ya ni de coña, esto tiene que pegar un petardazo brutal hacia arriba para que encaje con la definición de bullrun. Sobre los "proyectos buenos", el único proyecto que me interesa es Bitcoin. Un x3 que es lo que ha hecho (20.000 x 3 = 60.000) es una miseria para lo que estamos acostumbrados.



el bullrun comenzó en marzo de 2020, justo en el inicio de halving coincidiendo con el dip del covid, llegas tarde, lo de ahora son movimiento en ondas dentro de un gráfico semanal


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (17 Dic 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Bah. No es nada. Decís hostia y yo pienso que se ha ido a los 45k.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk




y ahora qué piensas?


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 Dic 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se me estropeó el PC y estuve 2 semanas y pico sin entrar al foro, que algún forero de bien me explique rápida y sucintamente novedades importantes que hayan ocurrido durante estos últimos días y por qué no está ya aquí nuestro querido bullrun taluec



En ese pc tenías una copia de tu wallet. 
Ahora tienes 0 btc. 

Taluec.


----------



## Digamelon (18 Dic 2021)

Joder, no os enteráis de nada. 

Estamos a las puertas del siguiente pico, que será descomunal. 

Al ser tan grande, también necesita de más tiempo para que aparezca. Algo así como un año.


----------



## ChosLive (18 Dic 2021)

Yo creo que la fiesta se ha acabo hasta 2025, muchos "tothemoon" todavía, ésto no subirá hasta que la mayoría haya soltado todo.


----------



## Al-paquia (18 Dic 2021)

ChosLive dijo:


> Yo creo que la fiesta se ha acabo hasta 2025, muchos "tothemoon" todavía, ésto no subirá hasta que la mayoría haya soltado todo.



No pasa nada hasta que pasa.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 Dic 2021)




----------



## Survivorman. (19 Dic 2021)

JAJAJAJ ese meme es muy argento, hay un producto tipico ahi, yerba "Taragui" en el medio del carrito del super... generaciones viviendo con la inflación arriba de 2 cifras, producto de los chantas de los politicos que mandan en Argentina, pero eso si la yerba pal mate nunca falta!


----------



## GarfielD147 (19 Dic 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> y ahora qué piensas?



Pues nada, una putada, está claro. A holdear y ya está. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N9860 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Josar (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (23 Dic 2021)

En este año de inflación galopante el oro no ha respondido a las expectativas, comportamiennto plano, ya no sirve ni para protegerse de la inflación.

Pero es que la plata es ya directamente una ESTAFA.


----------



## shinobu magiøsa (23 Dic 2021)

Survivorman. dijo:


> JAJAJAJ ese meme es muy argento, hay un producto tipico ahi, yerba "Taragui" en el medio del carrito del super... generaciones viviendo con la inflación arriba de 2 cifras, producto de los chantas de los politicos que mandan en Argentina, pero eso si la yerba pal mate nunca falta!



Que tienes en contra de argentina maldito hijo de puta

El btc en unos dias o semanas lo tendfemos otra vez tocando los +60.000 usd acuerdence de lo que les digo


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (23 Dic 2021)

Si meto 2000 euros de nada hacienda me va a tocar los huevos? 

En todo caso a la hora de vender no?


----------



## faraico (23 Dic 2021)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Si meto 2000 euros de nada hacienda me va a tocar los huevos?
> 
> En todo caso a la hora de vender no?



Eso es. 

El tema es que hacienda no se si se enterará si vendes


----------



## faraico (23 Dic 2021)

shinobu magiøsa dijo:


> Que tienes en contra de argentina maldito hijo de puta
> 
> El btc en unos dias o semanas lo tendfemos otra vez tocando los +60.000 usd acuerdence de lo que les digo



Pues yo le digo que no vemos 60k hasta 2025.


----------



## laresial (23 Dic 2021)

faraico dijo:


> Pues yo le digo que no vemos 60k hasta 2025.



Si de nuevo hay una nueva crisis quiebra abierta como en 2020 Marzo, el Bitcoin puede volver a tocar "minimos" de 6.000 o menos...


----------



## Survivorman. (23 Dic 2021)

shinobu magiøsa dijo:


> Que tienes en contra de argentina maldito hijo de puta
> 
> El btc en unos dias o semanas lo tendfemos otra vez tocando los +60.000 usd acuerdence de lo que les digo



Y quien carajos dijo q tengo algo en contra de ese pais? 
Sabes leer? 

Mugroso oligofrenico hijo de un container de putas


----------



## Red Star (23 Dic 2021)

Malditos hijos de pvta subnormales, comportaos con educación. En este jilo no se insulta, me cago en la puta de oros...


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (23 Dic 2021)




----------



## kynes (23 Dic 2021)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


>



Bonos volcánicos para pagar la deuda contraida con el FMI!!! Plan sin fisuras. 

Cuidado que Bukele está haciendo de agente doble. 

De tapadillo están construyendo su infrastructura blockchain con ALGO. Mi sospecha es que el chivo wallet está funcionando en Algorand desde el día 1.

A ver si al final no están apostando tanto por Bitcoin y son un mero títere... No se podía saber.


----------



## landlady (24 Dic 2021)

¿Quién de vosotros le ha donado 10 millones de euros en Bitcoin a Dallas?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Dic 2021)

Se anima la cosa jojojo.


----------



## Josar (25 Dic 2021)




----------



## Sansipuedes (25 Dic 2021)

Sindrogasninadapaqué! dijo:


> Si meto 2000 euros de nada hacienda me va a tocar los huevos?
> 
> En todo caso a la hora de vender no?



Exacto, cuando vendas y tambien cuando intercambies por otra moneda


----------



## Josar (25 Dic 2021)

Hablemos de Bitcoin


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Dic 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Fíjate qué hilo abrí hace poco, del astrólogo más reputado de España:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se puede estar de acuerdo con la astrología o no, pero lo cierto es que el cabrón de Lojo acertó en su análisis. Ahora se supone que con la llegada del nuevo año la cosa mejorará.


----------



## _______ (26 Dic 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Se puede estar de acuerdo con la astrología o no, pero lo cierto es que el cabrón de Lojo acertó en su análisis. Ahora se supone que con la llegada del nuevo año la cosa mejorará.



cuál fue su análisis


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Dic 2021)

_______ dijo:


> cuál fue su análisis



Dijo algo así como "en agosto sube algo, en octubre sube algo, pero a partir de ahí nada y hasta pasado diciembre no se deshace esa racha". No lo dijo de forma tan explícita pero se lee entre líneas.




El vídeo es este (mira los últimos 5 minutos del vídeo):


----------



## Thundercat (29 Dic 2021)

A BTC ya no le queda nada más que aportar, ya está terminado.


----------



## ksa100 (29 Dic 2021)

¿todavía sigue esto de Bitcoin?


----------



## Locoderemate (29 Dic 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Dijo algo así como "en agosto sube algo, en octubre sube algo, pero a partir de ahí nada y hasta pasado diciembre no se deshace esa racha". No lo dijo de forma tan explícita pero se lee entre líneas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 883021
> 
> ...





Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Dijo algo así como "en agosto sube algo, en octubre sube algo, pero a partir de ahí nada y hasta pasado diciembre no se deshace esa racha". No lo dijo de forma tan explícita pero se lee entre líneas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 883021
> 
> ...



Menudo hch se esta marcando btc


----------



## Pimp (29 Dic 2021)

135 k es el floor y 250 k es lo que los análisis dicen,!!! 46 k y camino a ir en negativo anualmente ya, el oro digital el giga futuro !!! el día 9 de enero de 2021 se tocaron los 41 k, literalmente esta a punto de ponerse en negativo la basura inmunda esta.


----------



## Red Star (29 Dic 2021)

Qué patéticos son los cochinos envidiosos con su discursito de que Bitcoin no tiene futuro, que está muerto ya, que no tiene nada que aportar... cómo se nota que no compraron a tiempo y ahora intentan aliviar su frustración autoengañándose a sí mismos e intentando convencer a los demás de sus estupideces...

En fin, seguid remando pardillos.


----------



## Pimp (29 Dic 2021)

Si están llorando los que compraron en enero BnB a 30 pavos, solana a 60 céntimos, los que compramos shiba a 00000000004 y kadena a 30 céntimos, estamos completamente destrozados de no hacernos un 10 % anual como el BTC y que esta apunto de entrar en el negativo anual.

Nos has pillado cabron, ese 10 % es muchisimo dinero están a punto de entrar en perdidas todos los que compraron btc en enero de 2021, es una pena ser rico en un año invirtiendo sin haber tocado el BTC en ningun momento por no ser un NPC que compra lo que cuatro boomers y corporaciones dicen.

La dominancia del BTC no para de caer y cada vez hay menos retail inversors, hasta la boomerada de ETH ha pasado de 700 pavos a 4 k mientras el BTC el 9 de enero ya estaba en 41 k. 

Todo el que en enero comprase cualquier mierda ha hecho mas de 5 veces mas que si hubiese comprado la peor opción (BTC) por eso la dominancia el btc esta cerca de mínimos, no engañáis a nadie ya.


----------



## Seronoser (29 Dic 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> A BTC ya no le queda nada más que aportar, ya está terminado.



Jojojo y te quedas tan ancho, parguelazo

La subnormalidad de algunos usuarios de burbuja es antológica!


----------



## |SNaKe| (29 Dic 2021)

Si no hacemos nada y nos quedamos en nuestras casas escribiendo detrás de un teclado la situación será bastante sombría. 

No me voy a cortar un pelo, si me quieren tirar la cuenta adelante.

Hay dos pilares fundamentales sobre los que se esta ejerciendo el control social:

- Cambio climático
- Coronavirus

Se han producido en la tierra 5 grandes extinciones, todas debidos a dos fenómenos:

- Meteoritos
- Supervolcanes

Siempre recordare la frase de Carl Sagan cuando un periodista le pregunto sobre el cambio climático, y dijo, el hombre podrá destrozar la humanidad pero no la tierra. 

Por supuesto que es importante cuidar el planeta y darle a la naturaleza el respeto que se merece, vivimos en un mundo cerrado del que por el momento no podemos escapar, y la naturaleza es nuestra madre. Pero de ahí a utilizar el cambio climático como pretexto para que unos pocos controlen a todos, y además, con mentiras, va un trecho. 

¿Porque cuento lo del cambio climático? Porque esta directamente relacionado con el coronavirus. El coronavirus es la piedra angular para el control social, pero tiene un fin, no podrán aguantar la mentira durante años. Una vez establecido el pasaporte covid, será cuestión de tiempo que ese carnet por puntos se amplíe a por ejemplo tu huella de carbono. 

El temido co2 que es absorbido por las plantas y fijado en sus estructuras.

Os han estado engañando durante años y la mentira se hace más gorda. Visitar Alicante y comprobar por vosotros mismos la cuota 0 del mar, con fotos de hace 100 años a ver si ha subido.

Solo el volcán de la palma a emitido más acido sulfúrico a la atmósfera, co2 y co que todas la humanidad en años. 

Tenerlo estas palabras en cuenta, porque después del covid, viene el cambio climático.

¿Sabéis qué ha pasado? La democracias han fracasado, el objetivo de una democracia es limitar el poder del estado, no aumentarlo, y hemos llegado al punto de no retorno, nuestros lideres están borrachos de poder.

Bienvenidos al tecnocomunismo, donde somos controlados las 24 horas del día, por un dispositivo llamado smartphone. Quieren limitar vuestra actividad social, han roto el núcleo familiar, solo quieren que trabajéis y calléis, ya ni si quiera queréis tener hijos, quizás ese es un plan, reducir la población porque algún megalómano lo ha decidido. Os meten mierda en la cabeza para dividiros, hombre contra mujeres con el feminismo, homosexuales contra heterosexuales con las políticas que priman a las minorías, inmigrantes contra autóctonos con las medidas del gobierno que favorecen de forma descarada a los de fuera, y todo esto es global, pasa en todo el mundo occidental, es su plan, divide y vencerás, nada es adrede, todo es planeado.

Nuestros antepasados no los hubieran permitido, pero hemos llegado a un nivel de control social inaudito, la television, propaganda 24 horas donde las mentes débiles se derriten. Luchando contra un virus que apenas es un resfriado, dejando morir a la gente de cancer, todos los que trabajáis para el estado sois unos putos sinverguenzas sin criterio alguno más que mamar del estado. 

Vais a eliminar el dinero en efectivo porque ese es el verdadero plan, dinero digital vinculado a tu carnet de buen ciudadano, eso es lo que queréis, controlar el comercio, controlar a la gente, obligar a que se comporten como vosotros queréis, porque vosotros, el estado, no tenéis fin, necesitáis todo el dinero del universo para sobrevivir porque sois el ente más ineficiente jamas creado.

Necesitamos a BITCOIN más que nunca, pero también necesitamos que BITCOIN sea privado y esto es un llamamiento a los desarrolladores. La única forma de ganar es cortar la financiación de esos xupasangres y recordar de ningún derecho se ha ganado con manifestaciones y batucadas, los derechos se ganan con sangre.

Nos espera un futuro sombrío pero tengo la esperanza de que lucharemos.

Post: https://github.com/bitcoin-teleport/...t-transactions


----------



## Pimp (29 Dic 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Si no hacemos nada y nos quedamos en nuestras casas escribiendo detrás de un teclado la situación será bastante sombría.
> 
> No me voy a cortar un pelo, si me quieren tirar la cuenta adelante.
> 
> ...



EL BTC es una mierda bro pero el post cambiando cryptos por btc quedaria de puta madre


----------



## |SNaKe| (29 Dic 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> EL BTC es una mierda bro pero el post cambiando cryptos por btc quedaria de puta madre



Sigue con tus scams


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (29 Dic 2021)

Blockchain.com | Charts - Total Hash Rate (TH/s)


The most trusted source for data on the bitcoin blockchain.




www.blockchain.com





Admirad este maravilloso gráfico. Han pasado varios meses desde las medidas represoras del gobierno chino hacia los centros de minado. A fecha de hoy, el hash rate ya esta totalmente recuperado después de la abrupta caída. Pero lo mejor de todo, es que ahora la capacidad de cálculo de la red se ha distribuido entre otros muchos países con lo que la descentralización de bitcoin ha aumentado enormemente.


----------



## Al-paquia (29 Dic 2021)

Pero si bitcoin es la única crypto que tiene alguna posibilidad de sobrevivir al crash de las cryptos.


----------



## Pimp (30 Dic 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Pero si bitcoin es la única crypto que tiene alguna posibilidad de sobrevivir al crash de las cryptos.



Pon el Anual y me dices si es la unica si es la que menos sube anualmente, menos rendimiento que una acción paco del ibex


----------



## Al-paquia (30 Dic 2021)

Pimp dijo:


> Pon el Anual y me dices si es la unica si es la que menos sube anualmente, menos rendimiento que una acción paco del ibex



Ahá, muy interesante.


----------



## Pimp (30 Dic 2021)

El scam


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Dic 2021)

Es un ETF de derivados del Bitcoin. No mantiene en su poder, ni por supuesto entrega, bitcoins reales. Los ETFs similares de metales también se desvían bastante del comportamiento de la cotización del activo que representan.

Resumen: not your keys, not your coins.


----------



## el cabrero (30 Dic 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Necesitamos a BITCOIN más que nunca, pero también necesitamos que BITCOIN sea privado y esto es un llamamiento a los desarrolladores. La única forma de ganar es cortar la financiación de esos xupasangres y recordar de ningún derecho se ha ganado con manifestaciones y batucadas, los derechos se ganan con sangre.
> 
> Nos espera un futuro sombrío pero tengo la esperanza de que lucharemos.



*El jinete del caballo blanco*

*11 Entonces vi el cielo abierto; y he aquí un caballo blanco, y el que lo montaba se llamaba Fiel y Verdadero, y con justicia juzga y pelea.*

El caballo blanco (purasangre) es el cuerpo del no vacunado que lucha del lado de la verdad contra la dictadura covidiota.

*12 Sus ojos eran como llama de fuego, y había en su cabeza muchas diademas; *

Sus ojos eran como llama de fuego quiere decir LASER-EYES

*y tenía un nombre escrito que ninguno conocía sino él mismo.*

"Not your keys, not yout bitcoin"

*13 Estaba vestido de una ropa teñida en sangre; y su nombre es: EL VERBO DE DIOS.*

Bitcoin es el verbo objetivado en codigo matemático como expliqué un poco atrás en alguno de mis hilos.

*14 Y los ejércitos celestiales, vestidos de lino finísimo, blanco y limpio, le seguían en caballos blancos. *

Aquí está hablando de holders, purasangres y demás

*15 De su boca sale una espada aguda, para herir con ella a las naciones, y él las regirá con vara de hierro; y él pisa el lagar del vino del furor y de la ira del Dios Todopoderoso. 16 Y en su vestidura y en su muslo tiene escrito este nombre: REY DE REYES Y SEÑOR DE SEÑORES.*

Estos holders y purasangres holdeando el veebo derrotarán las naciones, esto es la caída de los estados al perder el control monetario.

A partir de ahora regirá el código matemático con bara de hierro., qué código?? Shiba inu!! No pvto beta, en su muslo lo pone: *EL REY DE REYES Y SEÑOR DE SEÑORES: BITCOIN*


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Dic 2021)

La barra de hierro de la que tanto ha hablado Markkus, todo encaja joder. Me ha gustado la loleante lectura del Apocalipsis.


----------



## Donald Draper (30 Dic 2021)

Quienes sólo miran la apreciación en un periodo de tiempo tan cortoplacista como es el año, están mirando el dedo y no la luna que se está señalando. Mirad qué crecimientos hubo en la burbuja punto com, y luego qué players quedaron, y cómo han quedado.


Mira, en mi ejemplo, yo al principio tampoco creía en esto, veía % de crecimiento y pensaba que era una estafa. Eso al principio. Luego pensaba que era una suerte de divisa digital, y bueno, tampoco me parecía gran cosa. Pero seguía sin enterarme de qué iba. Ya hay formas de enviar dinero de un lugar a otro, de forma digital de forma instantánea y sin pagar, pero es que Bitcoin no es eso.

El día en que os enteréis de qué es realmente Bitcoin se os van a caer las bragas al suelo. Yo lo entendí hace sólo 4 años. Y creedme, no es ni una estafa, ni dinero digital, es una cosa loquísima que no tiene rival.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Dic 2021)

Bitcoin es un marco jurídico autónomo ultraseguro y descentralizado en el que construir y ejecutar contratos. El de dinero es uno de los posibles "contratos" que se pueden construir y ejecutar en dicha red, pero no es el único uso que puede dársele. Al fin y al cabo, Bitcoin es todo aquello que consigas programar en él.

Por cierto, que con Taproot ya se puede desarrollar RGB directamente en Bitcoin y, sobretodo, en la Lightning Network. Y RGB implica, directamente, la muerte de Ethereum y de las demás shitcoins que se publicitan por ahí como plataformas de smart contracts. RGB es la manera en la que los smart contracts debieran haber existido desde un principio.

Vayan saliendo de Ethereum ordenadamente, por favor.


----------



## ChosLive (30 Dic 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin es un marco jurídico autónomo ultraseguro y descentralizado en el construir y ejecutar contratos. El de dinero es uno de los posibles "contratos" que se pueden construir y ejecutar en dicha red, pero no es el único uso que puede dársele. Al fin y al cabo, Bitcoin es todo aquello que consigas programar en él.
> 
> Por cierto, que con Taproot ya se puede desarrollar RGB directamente en Bitcoin y, sobretodo, en la Lightning Network. Y RGB implica, directamente, la muerte de Ethereum y de las demás shitcoins que se publicitan por ahí como plataformas de smart contracts. RGB es la manera en la que los smart contracts debieran haber existido desde un principio.
> 
> Vayan saliendo de Ethereum ordenadamente, por favor.



Primero RGB tiene que demostrar que es capaz de hacer lo que dice. Aún ni lo han lanzado, y no tiene pinta de que lo lancen ni siquiera en 2022


----------



## DEREC (30 Dic 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> A BTC ya no le queda nada más que aportar, ya está terminado.





ksa100 dijo:


> ¿todavía sigue esto de Bitcoin?





Locoderemate dijo:


> Menudo hch se esta marcando btc





Pimp dijo:


> EL BTC es una mierda bro pero el post cambiando cryptos por btc quedaria de puta madre




Confirmado: El suelo está ya hecho o le queda muy poco.


----------



## Thundercat (30 Dic 2021)

Yo no he dicho que es una mierda y que no valga nada, he dicho que ya está terminado. ¿Pa qué va a servir más?


----------



## Thundercat (30 Dic 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bitcoin es un marco jurídico autónomo ultraseguro y descentralizado en el construir y ejecutar contratos. El de dinero es uno de los posibles "contratos" que se pueden construir y ejecutar en dicha red, pero no es el único uso que puede dársele. Al fin y al cabo, Bitcoin es todo aquello que consigas programar en él.
> 
> Por cierto, que con Taproot ya se puede desarrollar RGB directamente en Bitcoin y, sobretodo, en la Lightning Network. Y RGB implica, directamente, la muerte de Ethereum y de las demás shitcoins que se publicitan por ahí como plataformas de smart contracts. RGB es la manera en la que los smart contracts debieran haber existido desde un principio.
> 
> Vayan saliendo de Ethereum ordenadamente, por favor.



Y es escalable?? Según leo no almacena nada en la blockchain, pero no tengo ni idea. ¿Es esta la ventaja frente a Ethereum?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Dic 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Y es escalable?? Según leo no almacena nada en la blockchain, pero no tengo ni idea. ¿Es esta la ventaja frente a Ethereum?



No solo es muchos más órdenes de magnitud escalable sino que, también, es mucho más privado y, al tratarse de transacciones indistinguibles de Bitcoin (si se construye en Bitcoin) o de transacciones de la Lightning Network (si se construyen sobre ésta), los mineros no pueden censurarlas o coaccionar con hacerlo en el caso en el que los tokens emitidos o los contratos adquiriesen demasiado valor "externo" comparado con las comisiones a pagar. Digamos que no existiría un "conflicto de intereses" con los usos monetarios de Bitcoin y, sobretodo, ese hipotético desalineamiento de intereses entre el uso para smart contracts/emisión de tokens/Defi y los intereses de los mineros de la capa 0 de Bitcoin nunca podrá ser utilizado por éstos últimos para coaccionar la red amenazando con la censura, puesto que las transacciones serán indistinguibles de las ordinarias.

Realmente se trata de la forma en la que siempre debió de diseñarse la construcción y ejecución de smart contracts en una red descentralizada. Y que sólamente ha sido posible gracias a la evolución SEGWIT-Schnorr Signatures-Taproot.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Dic 2021)

ChosLive dijo:


> Primero RGB tiene que demostrar que es capaz de hacer lo que dice. Aún ni lo han lanzado, y no tiene pinta de que lo lancen ni siquiera en 2022



Hacía falta el Taproot. Ahora ya hay vía libre para implementarlo incluso vía Lightning Network como "capa3", cosa que es completamente disruptiva.


----------



## mr nobody (30 Dic 2021)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Si no hacemos nada y nos quedamos en nuestras casas escribiendo detrás de un teclado la situación será bastante sombría.
> 
> No me voy a cortar un pelo, si me quieren tirar la cuenta adelante.
> 
> ...



Se cargaron Libra (si la de facebook) de un plumazo porque no les hacia ni pizca de gracia, lo mismo con la shitcoin de telegram cuando fue a sacar su ICO. Porque no se han cargado BTC?? Piensalo

En lo del control social demencial, las bainas del chichivirus y el cambio climatico como pilares para pastorear al rebanho y lo del carnet de buen suicididano de acuerdo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 Dic 2021)

Pues a mí el próximo softfork que me mola es *este*, aunque *dicen *que con la llegada de las Inherited IDs queda medio obsoleto.


----------



## elKaiser (30 Dic 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> Se cargaron Libra (si la de facebook) de un plumazo porque no les hacia ni pizca de gracia, lo mismo con la shitcoin de telegram cuando fue a sacar su ICO. Porque no se han cargado BTC?? Piensalo
> 
> En lo del control social demencial, las bainas del chichivirus y el cambio climatico como pilares para pastorear al rebanho y lo del carnet de buen suicididano de acuerdo.



Supongo que o bién era un producto suyo, o pensaron que era más práctico preñar bien sus carteras, a la alternativa de sudar la gota gorda para cargárselo.


----------



## el cabrero (30 Dic 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> La barra de hierro de la que tanto ha hablado Markkus, todo encaja joder.



Un pequeño tributo a markkus, gran forero y mejor persona

Aprovecho también para recoger mi owned por el pico del bull run en oct-nov que no sucedió y para dejar un vídeo interesante con una vision peculiar de lo que está pasando:



Todo esto está muy relacionado con un libro mítico llamado el individuo soberano. Tiene mucho que ver con el holder, el purasangre, el nomadismo digital, el transmundismo (que no transhumanismo), ecoaldeas, ciudadelas, etc..y en definitiva la nueva cultura global




Os dejo por aquí otro par de vídeos del chaval





Y aprovechar también para desearos a todos felices navidades y feliz fin de año. Y que si no pudo ser en 2021, entonces que sea en 2022 el momento del gran tudamún


Nos vemos en la ciudadela


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Dic 2021)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pues a mí el próximo softfork que me mola es *este*, aunque *dicen *que con la llegada de las Inherited IDs queda medio obsoleto.



Creo que ese BIP y el que permite las firmas "Eltoo" podrían dar paso a las StateChains ( y a las SpaceChains también).




La verdad es que nos encontramos ahora mismo en un período de bullicio desarrollador.


----------



## |SNaKe| (30 Dic 2021)

mr nobody dijo:


> Se cargaron Libra (si la de facebook) de un plumazo porque no les hacia ni pizca de gracia, lo mismo con la shitcoin de telegram cuando fue a sacar su ICO. Porque no se han cargado BTC?? Piensalo
> 
> En lo del control social demencial, las bainas del chichivirus y el cambio climatico como pilares para pastorear al rebanho y lo del carnet de buen suicididano de acuerdo.



¿Porque eran productos centralizados?

¿Entiendes el concepto de red distribuida?

Algunos soltáis la primera chorrada que os viene por la boca, llevo más de 30 como desarrollador, algo se de redes distribuidas.

Ni si quiera pueden atacar al creador porque no tienen ni puta idea de quien es.

Un poco más de seriedad que algunos aquí ya peinamos canas.

Asi que quizás el que tiene que pensar eres tú.

¿Han podido terminar con bittorrent? ¿emule? sabes que son redes distribuidas? vaya vaya

A bitcoin lo llevan atacando desde el día 1 y desde dentro, tampoco sabrás la historia de Gavin Andresen y la CIA verdad? tampoco sabes quien financio la campaña del aumento del tamaño de bloque en favor de la centralización? tampoco sabes quien esta detrás de Craig Wright? pues si no sabes todas estas cosas mejor no opines.

Más ataques que ha recibido, recibe y recibirá bitcoin, no lo ha hecho ningún protocolo conocido y ahí esta, cada día que pasa, cada bloque que se genera es una victoria.

La única opción para que la gente no lo use es apagar internet o es que la DEA junto con la CIA y el FBI han conseguido terminar con los DarkMarkets y la DeepWeb? no verdad? pues ya sabes y eso que Tor no es propiamente una red distribuida por pares.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 Dic 2021)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por cierto, que con Taproot ya se puede desarrollar RGB directamente en Bitcoin y, sobretodo, en la Lightning Network.



Pues *según leo* tiene buena pinta, ¿por qué no se ha hablado antes de eso? Por aquí digo, supongo que en Bitcointalk ya se habrá hablado varias veces.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Ene 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pues *según leo* tiene buena pinta, ¿por qué no se ha hablado antes de eso? Por aquí digo, supongo que en Bitcointalk ya se habrá hablado varias veces.



Porque la gente suele mirar únicamente la grafiquita de los cojones y nada más. Y a todos los novatos avariciosos que usan el foro para pumpear sus mierdas no les interesa mentar la soga en casa del ahorcado.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Porque la gente suele mirar únicamente la grafiquita de los cojones y nada más. Y a todos los novatos avariciosos que usan el foro para pumpear sus mierdas no les interesa mentar la soga en casa del ahorcado.



Ya pero ni siquiera tú lo habías mencionado, y el quilombo RGB se propuso en 2016.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Ene 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ya pero ni siquiera tú lo habías mencionado, y el quilombo RGB se propuso en 2016.



¿Nunca me has oído decir que Bitcoin se terminaría convirtiendo en un agujero negro que absorvería todas las shitcoins gracias a las sidechains?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Nunca me has oído decir que Bitcoin se terminaría convirtiendo en un agujero negro que absorvería todas las shitcoins gracias a las sidechains?



Eso sí te lo he escuchado, me refería a algo más concreto como "eh muchachos echadle un ojo a este proyecto de Giacomo Zucco que propone tal y cual cosa". No sé, es como si el proyecto hubiera estado ahí desde 2016 pero nos enteramos ahora, supongo que lo de Taproot era necesario y por eso sale ahora a la luz.


----------



## juli (1 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Nunca me has oído decir que Bitcoin se terminaría convirtiendo en un agujero negro que absorvería todas las shitcoins gracias a las sidechains?



JUASSSSSSSSSS !!!

Pues por este hylo entoavía hay luminancias k no sólo reniegan, sino k se pican y se lían a arañazos de gata fundamentalixta con el más leve apunte al Canibalismo de Nakamoto.

Resulta k ahora se oficializan bujeros negros...y hasta se le guiña un ojo a Tether. Has abrazáo el budismo, t´has imbuído d´espíritu Navideño...o come vai, cherie ???


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Ene 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Eso sí te lo he escuchado, me refería a algo más concreto como "eh muchachos echadle un ojo a este proyecto de Giacomo Zucco que propone tal y cual cosa". No sé, es como si el proyecto hubiera estado ahí desde 2016 pero nos enteramos ahora, supongo que lo de Taproot era necesario y por eso sale ahora a la luz.



Correcto


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (2 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Creo que ese BIP y el que permite las firmas "Eltoo" podrían dar paso a las StateChains ( y a las SpaceChains también).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me he visto el segundo video y vaya decepción eso de las SpaceChains...

Empezando porque es un sistema "1-way peg". Es decir, una vez que quemas tus BTCs ya no puedes volver atras. Es un protocolo unidireccional. Quien coño va a querer usar eso?


Y segundo, la inventada esa del "spacecoin", que suena muy forzado como incentivo para que haya "mineros" en la Spacechain...

Me huele a que esto no va tener ningun exito, y mas sabiendo que todo lo que "podria hacer una Spacechain" ya lo hacen la mayoria de plataformas de contratos inteligentes.


----------



## MIP (2 Ene 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pues a mí el próximo softfork que me mola es *este*, aunque *dicen *que con la llegada de las Inherited IDs queda medio obsoleto.



Parece que hay alguna novedad acerca del posible timeline de este BIP118 y del BIP119 (CTV)






RoadMap or Load o' Crap? · Jeremy Rubin







rubin.io


----------



## ChosLive (3 Ene 2022)

No os hagáis muchas pajas todavía con RGB que está en pañales… el DeFi en Bitcoin se está moviendo por RSK y por el Token Stacks (STX) miraros este último porque se mina con prueba de transferencia, que es un sistema ingenioso el que tienes que gastar Bitcoin para poder obtener STX, y digo gastar, no stackear, lo que uses para minar no te va a volver.

Es como reutilizar la energía gastada en crear Bitcoin en crear otras monedas


----------



## Arctic (3 Ene 2022)

Feliz cumpleaños, querido. Que cumplas muchos más.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Ene 2022)

Josar dijo:


>



Lo acabo de ver y me ha gustado mucho. Aunque los dos siguen viendo BTC con moderación, no creen que vaya a destruir a las monedas FIAT, más bien convivir con ellas, y dicen que la inflación que tenemos no es para tanto, que se puede sortear fácilmente con diversos instrumentos LOL.


----------



## Skull & Bones (3 Ene 2022)

Arctic dijo:


> Feliz cumpleaños, querido. Que cumplas muchos más.



se lanzo hoy bitcoin? es verdad FELICIDADES BITCOIN!!!! ya tienes 13 añitos.... todo un moceton...

la casualidad que hoy estreno Burbuja Finance tambien.... jajajajja

asi nos acordaremos de su cumple a la par con BBank/BTC









Burbuja Finance


* Exchande DEX super rapido y muy barato, ni llega al centimo una transferencia... * Bloqueador de Tokens y Vesting. * DEX Puente Multicadena con todas las cadenas, HASTA BITCOIN puedes puentear. * Inversiones y mas Dapps despues.....




www.burbuja.info





aqui podeis comprar BTC con transferencias de 0.00000001$


----------



## kynes (4 Ene 2022)

Si, hoy es el *Genesis Block Day, *

Tal día como hoy hace 13 años, el 3 de Enero de 2009 nació Bitcoin y dió origen a al era Crypto








It's Genesis Block Day. Do You Know Where Your Bitcoin Keys Are?


"Not your keys, not your bitcoin." This week, two events want to help you on your road to financial self-sovereignty.




www.coindesk.com





La recompensa por el minado del primer bloque fue una Tx de 50BTC. Por lo visto esos BTC no pueden ser gastados.





Transaction 4a5e1e4baab89f3a32518a88c31bc87f618f76673e2cc77ab2127b7afdeda33b - Bitcoin(BTC) - BTC.com Professional Data Service for Global Blockchain Enthusiasts


BTC.com explorer provides an easy to search block,transaction,address, and insights blockchain data stats.



btc.com





Esa dirección de "Satoshi Nakamoto" ha recibido muchas transferencias desde entonces. Alguna de Coinbase, de la propia SEC, y de una direccion marcada como de "alto riesgo" relacionadas con actividad en la DarkNet y vinculada al hackeo de mtgox . ¿Cuál podría ser la motivación para marcarse en esa dirección histórica?


----------



## Josar (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## Josar (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (5 Ene 2022)

Qué cojonacos que tienen, esto es ser un maxi del BTC y lo demás son tonterías.


----------



## |SNaKe| (5 Ene 2022)

Que no pare la fiesta:


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (6 Ene 2022)

Vaivén. Pierde un 5,65%. Algunas altcoin aguantan, la mayoría ceden también.


----------



## Ponix (6 Ene 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Vaivén. Pierde un 5,65%. Algunas altcoin aguantan, la mayoría ceden también.



Dan ganas de entrar con algo de pasta. Pero no esta claro el motivo de tanta venta.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Ene 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Dan ganas de entrar con algo de pasta. Pero no esta claro el motivo de tanta venta.




Hay guerraza en cienes, se masca la tercera guerra mundial, rusia apunto de entrar a por todas.


----------



## Red Star (6 Ene 2022)

Ponix dijo:


> Dan ganas de entrar con algo de pasta. Pero no esta claro el motivo de tanta venta.



Es por la revolución de colorines en Kazajistán. Allí está radicado una parte importante del hashrate de la red de Bitcoin.


----------



## NormanMan (6 Ene 2022)

no vendais y no comentáis el error de atribuir la bajada a una noticia, estamos casi en el punto mas bajo, 39k~42k es importante que aguantes, ánimo a todos.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (6 Ene 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Es por la revolución de colorines en Kazajistán. Allí está radicado una parte importante del hashrate de la red de Bitcoin.



Y que tengamos que depender de Irán, Kazajistán... Curioso.
Por lo visto ya alertaban de cortes de luz y que en enero entrarían nuevas medidas en Kazajistán









Kazajistán se queda sin luz por los mineros de criptomonedas de China: racionará la energía y cobrará cuotas para controlar la demanda


Los mineros de criptomonedas ubicados en Kazajistán se encuentran con un gran problema, una escasez generalizada en la electricidad mientras cruzan por un...




www.xataka.com.mx








__





Subscribe to read | Financial Times


News, analysis and comment from the Financial Times, the worldʼs leading global business publication




www.ft.com












Kazakhstan’s Power Shortages: Crypto Miners and Geopolitics


Data centers caused a spike in electricity demand, while the country is still dependent on coal.



thediplomat.com





Pero lo de la revolución esta ya huele hasta por estos lares...


----------



## |SNaKe| (6 Ene 2022)

Y aquí tenéis la inflación real, nos esta mal casi un 24%.


----------



## Klapaucius (6 Ene 2022)

Yo opinaba lo mismo pero resulta que la dificultad de minado baja cuando hay menos mineros. Así que nunca ocurrirá que solo un conglomerado de empresas monopolicen el minado.


----------



## 21creciente (6 Ene 2022)

guano para 6 meses mínimo, hold pacooooooooooo hold


----------



## Ponix (6 Ene 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Es por la revolución de colorines en Kazajistán. Allí está radicado una parte importante del hashrate de la red de Bitcoin.



Ya veo ya. El precio de la electricidad solo va a hacer que subir, eso tengámoslo claro.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Ene 2022)

No sé si os acordáis, pero en julio bajó también a niveles peligrosos, 29k, y justo cuando iba a meterle todo lo gordo con los pocos € que me quedan en el banco, se puso a subir y subir hasta llegar a 70k. Veremos si ahora baja lo suficiente y veremos también si tengo huevos a meterme, porque depender únicamente de bitrefill no me hace mucha gracia, pero tener el dinero en el banco tampoco es que me haga mucha.


----------



## faraico (6 Ene 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Y aquí tenéis la inflación real, nos esta mal casi un 24%.



No será que es un 24% más respecto al mes de Nov 2020


----------



## sirpask (6 Ene 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Y aquí tenéis la inflación real, nos esta mal casi un 24%.



Vaya to the moon!


----------



## DEREC (7 Ene 2022)

Ha hablado Schiff







Hora de comprar


----------



## _______ (7 Ene 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Ha hablado Schiff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Ene 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No sé si os acordáis, pero en julio bajó también a niveles peligrosos, 29k, y justo cuando iba a meterle todo lo gordo con los pocos € que me quedan en el banco, se puso a subir y subir hasta llegar a 70k. Veremos si ahora baja lo suficiente y veremos también si tengo huevos a meterme, porque depender únicamente de bitrefill no me hace mucha gracia, pero tener el dinero en el banco tampoco es que me haga mucha.



¿Qué comisiones te clava bitrefill?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Qué comisiones te clava bitrefill?



Ni idea, no lo he usado nunca, de momento me apaño con los € del banco. Estaría bien que alguien abriera hilo oficial de Bitrefill y nos contara sus peculiaridades, consejos, etc.


----------



## jm666 (7 Ene 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Ha hablado Schiff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y este elemento quién es? , es de fiar?


----------



## kynes (7 Ene 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Ha hablado Schiff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo veo tan claro. Este set parece ganarlo Burry. 









La gestora estrella de Wall Street pierde parte de su brillo


Su fondo Ark Innovation cede casi un 40% desde máximos




cincodias.elpais.com





Puede seguir bajando y mientras aguante los 29-30k no hay que preocuparse demasiado.


----------



## tolomeo (7 Ene 2022)

Me suda el nardo que baje ahora, es mi jubilación


----------



## NormanMan (8 Ene 2022)

jm666 dijo:


> y este elemento quién es? , es de fiar?



Cuando los carrozas estos lo mandan a 0 es hora de comprar


----------



## |SNaKe| (8 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Qué comisiones te clava bitrefill?





Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Ni idea, no lo he usado nunca, de momento me apaño con los € del banco. Estaría bien que alguien abriera hilo oficial de Bitrefill y nos contara sus peculiaridades, consejos, etc.



Pues no tiene comisiones, es una gozada. Yo lo uso con Lightning:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Ene 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Pues no tiene comisiones, es una gozada. Yo lo uso con Lightning:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 898089



¿Pueden comprarse bitcoins a través de bitrefill o sólo se pueden vender a cambio de tarjetas regalo?


----------



## |SNaKe| (8 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Pueden comprarse bitcoins a través de bitrefill o sólo se pueden vender a cambio de tarjetas regalo?



Solo tarjetas regalo, y de forma anónima ya que no necesitas registrarte, solo poner un correo para que te envíen la tarjeta.


----------



## Pirrakas (8 Ene 2022)

Gonzalo Bernardos hace un par de días twiteó que el Bitcoin se iba al guano. El indicador Bernardos es la luz que nos guía.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Pueden comprarse bitcoins a través de bitrefill o sólo se pueden vender a cambio de tarjetas regalo?



Yo la forma de comprar Bitcoins que encontré al margen de exchanges, fue purse.io






Purse


[2018 Data] 200,000+ people have saved $6.1M on Amazon with Purse, a 20% average discount! Spend Bitcoin or Bitcoin Cash. Save $$$ on Amazon.




purse.io





Alguien sube su lista de deseos de Amazon, tú se lo compras, él te envía BTC, y ahí se acaba la cosa.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (8 Ene 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Yo la forma de comprar Bitcoins que encontré al margen de exchanges, fue purse.io
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hay una cosilla que quiero comprar y cuyo precio en amazon es de 329€ pero está en oferta por 299€.
He puetso la url en purse.io y me dice que me cuesta 175$

¿esto es normal?

EDITO: He hecho el pedido en purse, y a los 175$ se les ha añadido la comisión de purse y las feed, o sea, 192$ en total. Ahora creo que falta que algún otrro usuario (si es que lo entendido bien) haga la compra y, creo que es purse quien lo envía.

No se, demasiado bonito para ser cierto. Aunque lo de comprar los btc a 50$ también lo era


----------



## |SNaKe| (8 Ene 2022)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Hay una cosilla que quiero comprar y cuyo precio en amazon es de 329€ pero está en oferta por 299€.
> He puetso la url en purse.io y me dice que me cuesta 175$
> 
> ¿esto es normal?
> ...



Lo vas a comprar en eeuu, suerte con aduanas


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Ene 2022)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Hay una cosilla que quiero comprar y cuyo precio en amazon es de 329€ pero está en oferta por 299€.
> He puetso la url en purse.io y me dice que me cuesta 175$
> 
> ¿esto es normal?



Para que la gente lo use han de poner un caramelito, en este caso el que quiere comprar un producto de amazon obtiene un suculento descuento y el que obtiene BTC lo hace sin KYC y sin límites de retirada, al menos así era hace unos años cuando lo usé. De todas formas acabo de entrar y veo que la mayoría de productos llevan un premium en el precio con BTC del 20% para arriba, una barbaridad. Para eso mejor te metes en Bisq.


----------



## _______ (8 Ene 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Pues no tiene comisiones, es una gozada. Yo lo uso con Lightning:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 898089



Que cartera usas para lightning 

Otra forma es préstamos del 90% de tu btc como colateral


----------



## Nailuj2000 (8 Ene 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Lo vas a comprar en eeuu, suerte con aduanas



Hace poco compré en USA unas válvulas para el amplificador y me cobraron 8€ de aduanas, sobre unos 60$ que costaron las válvulas. Si el porcentaje es similar merece la pena. En todo caso sirve para saciar mi curiosidad


----------



## |SNaKe| (8 Ene 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Que cartera usas para lightning
> 
> Otra forma es préstamos del 90% de tu btc como colateral



Phoenix

Phoenix Wallet


----------



## |SNaKe| (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (8 Ene 2022)

Cuanto tarda una transferencia de bitcoin desde coinmotion?


----------



## NormanMan (8 Ene 2022)

resiste mi rey


----------



## Carlos París (8 Ene 2022)

Tiempo de compra pues.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Ene 2022)

hodlear con cojones! no me seais paperhands!


----------



## gapema (8 Ene 2022)

A posteriori siempre se ha demostrado que hacer DCA es la mejor estrategia. Se obtiene una rentabilidad altísima, sin estrés y con paz mental.

No veo ninguna razón para creer que esta vez será diferente

Eso si, es importantísimo no dejar lo que se compra en el Exchange.


----------



## Digamelon (8 Ene 2022)

gapema dijo:


> A posteriori siempre se ha demostrado que hacer DCA es la mejor estrategia. Se obtiene una rentabilidad altísima, sin estrés y con paz mental.
> 
> No veo ninguna razón para creer que esta vez será diferente
> 
> Eso si, es importantísimo no dejar lo que se compra en el Exchange.



¿Qué es DCA? Hodl?


----------



## gapema (8 Ene 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Qué es DCA? Hodl?



Dollar Cost Average .

En cristiano, ir haciendo compras periódicamente sin preocuparte del precio, lo sacas a tu wallet fría y Hodl


----------



## Seronoser (9 Ene 2022)

Me encanta el olor a fud.
Es buena señal. Limpia, purga y a seguir.

Mi horizonte personal es mediados del 2025, tres-cuatro trimestres, tras el próximo halving.
Cada uno debería plantearse el suyo y dejarse mecer por las olas de la incertidumbre, del fomo y del fud, y disfrutar del camino.
Bitcoin es inevitable, al fin y al cabo.


----------



## 21creciente (9 Ene 2022)

Cuesta abajo y sin frenos, hold paco hold


----------



## sirpask (9 Ene 2022)

Yo la gente que conozco que tiene Bitcoin los compró alla por el 2013 o 2014. Cuando les pregunto por este tipo de bajadas, se descojonan de mi.


----------



## |SNaKe| (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## Nailuj2000 (9 Ene 2022)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Hay una cosilla que quiero comprar y cuyo precio en amazon es de 329€ pero está en oferta por 299€.
> He puetso la url en purse.io y me dice que me cuesta 175$
> 
> ¿esto es normal?
> ...



Menuda puta mierda es eso de purse.io
Cancelan el pedido porque "amazon no envía a este destino", cosa totalmente lógica. El error es mio, claro, por no darme cuenta de que esta mierda aquí en españistán no la usa ni perry y lo que hay es mucho tontolpijo que habla de tal o cual cosa sin haberla visto ni de lejos. Al menos no ha salido cara la prueba pues sólo tengo que volver a enviarme mis btc desde el mionedero de purse.

En resumen:
purse.io: Una mierda.
bitrefill: una maravilla. 

Ambas cosas comprobadas personalmente, la de bitrefill muuuchas veces.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (9 Ene 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Phoenix
> 
> Phoenix Wallet



Yo uso Pohenix y alguno mas, útimamante bluewallet que tiene una cosa chula: Puede "enlazarse" con un bot de telegram que permite enviar y recibir satoshis a cualquier usuario desde el mismo telegram. Lo he usando bastante para enviarle sus primeros satoshis a amigos o conocidos que no saben del tema.

Supongo que habrá mas bot como esos, y "conectables" a otros wallets, claro.


----------



## Josar (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## 21creciente (9 Ene 2022)

Holdea paco holdea


----------



## _______ (9 Ene 2022)

Según PLAN b SF2 MODELO aún está intacto fin de este ciclo pueden ser los 300k el siguiente ciclo rango 500k-5M

En 2029 se iría a los 10 millones por btc 


Normal que estemos a las puertas de la gran tribulacion


----------



## zepolac (9 Ene 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


>



A ver, no se si sois nuevos en los mercados, en la vida o en estudiar economía. Los bancos centrales no son la contrapartida de nadie. Pueden aumentar balance lo que les de la real gana. Es que no habéis visto lo que pasó a partir de 2008? Es que no habéis visto lo que pasó en 2020, es que no habéis visto lo que pasó en Japón en los años 90??? Esa es la realidad, eso es empírico, no teorías.
Los mercados de capitales, harán lo que tengan que hacer, normalmente subir, a largo plazo. 
Y lo que parece venir, posiblemente, no tengo la bola de cristal, es un cambio tecnólogico en varios sectores, ya sea automotriz, realidad aumentada y energías verdes, apoyado por las grandes potencias del mundo que puede llevar a los mercados muy muy arriba en los próximos años.
Así que, estas historias de que la inflacion es el horror, crisis mundial, la FED malísima o diversas teorías de gorro de plata, están muy bonitas para pasar el tiempo. Pero la REALIDAD, es otra.


----------



## |SNaKe| (9 Ene 2022)

zepolac dijo:


> A ver, no se si sois nuevos en los mercados, en la vida o en estudiar economía. Los bancos centrales no son la contrapartida de nadie. Pueden aumentar balance lo que les de la real gana. Es que no habéis visto lo que pasó a partir de 2008? Es que no habéis visto lo que pasó en 2020, es que no habéis visto lo que pasó en Japón en los años 90??? Esa es la realidad, eso es empírico, no teorías.
> Los mercados de capitales, harán lo que tengan que hacer, normalmente subir, a largo plazo.
> Y lo que parece venir, posiblemente, no tengo la bola de cristal, es un cambio tecnólogico en varios sectores, ya sea automotriz, realidad aumentada y energías verdes, apoyado por las grandes potencias del mundo que puede llevar a los mercados muy muy arriba en los próximos años.
> Así que, estas historias de que la inflacion es el horror, crisis mundial, la FED malísima o diversas teorías de gorro de plata, están muy bonitas para pasar el tiempo. Pero la REALIDAD, es otra.




El que parece nuevo eres tu con tu cuñadez y esa forma grosera de hablar, estoy yo para aguantar a maleducados.

Venga a ignorados.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## cholesfer (9 Ene 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Según PLAN b SF2 MODELO aún está intacto fin de este ciclo pueden ser los 300k el siguiente ciclo rango 500k-5M
> 
> En 2029 se iría a los 10 millones por btc
> 
> ...



Así hasta 1 trillion de dólares cada bitcoin.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Ene 2022)

zepolac dijo:


> A ver, no se si sois nuevos en los mercados, en la vida o en estudiar economía. Los bancos centrales no son la contrapartida de nadie. Pueden aumentar balance lo que les de la real gana. Es que no habéis visto lo que pasó a partir de 2008? Es que no habéis visto lo que pasó en 2020, es que no habéis visto lo que pasó en Japón en los años 90??? Esa es la realidad, eso es empírico, no teorías.
> Los mercados de capitales, harán lo que tengan que hacer, normalmente subir, a largo plazo.
> Y lo que parece venir, posiblemente, no tengo la bola de cristal, es un cambio tecnólogico en varios sectores, ya sea automotriz, realidad aumentada y energías verdes, apoyado por las grandes potencias del mundo que puede llevar a los mercados muy muy arriba en los próximos años.
> Así que, estas historias de que la inflacion es el horror, crisis mundial, la FED malísima o diversas teorías de gorro de plata, están muy bonitas para pasar el tiempo. Pero la REALIDAD, es otra.



Joder, otro licenciado en derecho como Lagarde, contándonos las bondades de la inflación.
Vete a tomar por culo hijo de puta.
Gentuza como tú y como Keynes o Friedman, han arruinado a los ciudadanos de occidente.
Paleto


----------



## nandin83 (10 Ene 2022)

zepolac dijo:


> A ver, no se si sois nuevos en los mercados, en la vida o en estudiar economía. Los bancos centrales no son la contrapartida de nadie. Pueden aumentar balance lo que les de la real gana. Es que no habéis visto lo que pasó a partir de 2008? Es que no habéis visto lo que pasó en 2020, es que no habéis visto lo que pasó en Japón en los años 90??? Esa es la realidad, eso es empírico, no teorías.
> Los mercados de capitales, harán lo que tengan que hacer, normalmente subir, a largo plazo.
> Y lo que parece venir, posiblemente, no tengo la bola de cristal, es un cambio tecnólogico en varios sectores, ya sea automotriz, realidad aumentada y energías verdes, apoyado por las grandes potencias del mundo que puede llevar a los mercados muy muy arriba en los próximos años.
> Así que, estas historias de que la inflacion es el horror, crisis mundial, la FED malísima o diversas teorías de gorro de plata, están muy bonitas para pasar el tiempo. Pero la REALIDAD, es otra.



Vaya mensaje de mierda.

Hay que currarselo más CMs, que esto es burbuja.


----------



## antoniussss (10 Ene 2022)

El problema de estas mierdas (santa mierda dirian algunos que entraron bien) es, como en el resto de activos que se han hipermegaburbujeado, que nunca sabes cuando es el "techo" último.

Y mucho Hold Hold a muerte sin vender absolutamente nada, tienes el "techo" último, y te haces un -95% para los siguientes 20 años o para siempre.
Pase esto hoy o en un par de años, simplemente es jugar a la ruleta.

Y esto ha pasado, pasa y pasará, y que no haya pasado anteriores años, no quiere decir que no pase para la próxima, y más cuando ahora SI es mundialmente conocido y hasta la abuelita que no sabe usar un movil, tiene bitcoins.

En cualquier caso, suerte.


----------



## vpsn (10 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> El problema de estas mierdas (santa mierda dirian algunos que entraron bien) es, como en el resto de activos que se han hipermegaburbujeado, que nunca sabes cuando es el "techo" último.
> 
> Y mucho Hold Hold a muerte sin vender absolutamente nada, tienes el "techo" último, y te haces un -95% para los siguientes 20 años o para siempre.
> Pase esto hoy o en un par de años, simplemente es jugar a la ruleta.
> ...



la base de usuaros aun es infima, estas muy lejos de la abuelita y sus bitcoins


----------



## vpsn (10 Ene 2022)

yo lo llevo usando mes a mes desde hace mas de 5 años, me arrepiento bastante la verdad, podria habermelos quedado tal cual. Otra cosa es que tu no lo uses.


----------



## MIP (10 Ene 2022)

zepolac dijo:


> A ver, no se si sois nuevos en los mercados, en la vida o en estudiar economía. Los bancos centrales no son la contrapartida de nadie. Pueden aumentar balance lo que les de la real gana.



Los demás no se pero tú de economía vas muy flojito. El dinero que imprime la FED es un pasivo que tiene como activo de contrapartida los bonos que emite el Tesoro de Estados Unidos y otros instrumentos de deuda como los MBS y los RRA. 

De ahí que estén atrapados y no puedan subir los tipos, porque eso hundiría la valoración de dichos activos en el mark to market, y como por ley la FED no puede tener pérdidas, el marronazo le caería al gobierno USA e indirectamente al contribuyente.


----------



## zepolac (10 Ene 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Los demás no se pero tú de economía vas muy flojito. El *dinero que imprime la FED* es un pasivo que tiene como activo de contrapartida los bonos que emite el Tesoro de Estados Unidos y otros instrumentos de deuda como los MBS y los RRA.
> 
> De ahí que estén atrapados y no puedan subir los tipos, porque eso hundiría la valoración de dichos activos en el mark to market, y como por ley la FED no puede tener pérdidas, el marronazo le caería al gobierno USA e indirectamente al contribuyente.



Bueno.... 









'Quantitative Easing' Isn't Stimulus, and Never Has Been


Upside down and backwards! Nearly 13 years since the Fed launched “quantitative easing” (aka “QE”), it is still misunderstood, both upside down and backwards. One major camp be




www.realclearmarkets.com


----------



## antoniussss (10 Ene 2022)

vpsn dijo:


> la base de usuaros aun es infima, estas muy lejos de la abuelita y sus bitcoins




Bueno, eso de que es infima lo diréis vosotros, ha habido un hype brutal y todo dios ha comprado para especular.

Ínfimo ha sido la aceptación como medio de pago en tiendas en todo el mundo, sólo algunas que han querido especular, pero a dia de hoy es imposible concebir que de manera generalizada se establezca como medio de pago, hasta que la maxima variación en el día sea solo de un 1% hacia abajo.

En el mundo real hay que pagar proveedores, luz, empleados y no se puede cobrar las cosas a 60.000 euros al cambio a los clientes y cuando te toca pagar a final de mes a empleados y proveedores, que tus bitcoin valgan 40.000.

O que el cliente vaya a comprar en el día, y según la hora pueda comprar un 7% más de productos, pero la siguiente hora un 7% menos.

Si ya es dificil hacer una empresa, que salga bien, los riesgos que existen fuera de tu buen proceder, incluir un nuevo riesgo que es la fluctuación de la cotizacion del bitcoin......


----------



## MIP (10 Ene 2022)

zepolac dijo:


> Bueno....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente es lo que digo, no es estímulo y nunca lo ha sido, sino monetización de deuda. 

Pero esa deuda es la contrapartida a la impresora y no va a desaparecer a menos que hagan una pirula, que ya a estas alturas de la prórroga tampoco me sorprendería, e igual es a eso a lo que te refieres. 

Pero hasta entonces 2+3 siguen siendo 5 y cada día les queda menos agujeros donde esconderse.


----------



## fary (10 Ene 2022)

me atrevo a decir que el 99,9% de los poseedores de BTC y de cualquier otra cripto solo tienen interes en el mundillo como casino especulativo, la adopcion estatal de algo que no controlan los estados no tiene sentido alguno, si eso estuviera pasando no estariamos en 40k, ya veremos donde esta el suelo para poder recargar y tirarlo de nuevo cuando suba, usarlo lo usan cuatro para pagar en bitrefill


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Ene 2022)

‘Seized The Opportunity’: Canada’s Bitfarms Bought $43 Million In Bitcoin During $300 Billion Crypto Crash


Bitcoin prices have fallen about 12% this year but have skyrocketed nearly 4,300% over the past five years.




www.forbes.com






Ahora buscad ejemplos de alguna minera de oro o plata que se dediquen a comprar esos metales en vez de venderlos.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Ene 2022)

Jack Dorsey’s Block Is Hiring To Develop Next-Gen Bitcoin Mining ASIC


A job posting by Block shows they are looking to hire a team dedicated to launching the “next generation” of bitcoin mining ASIC.




bitcoinmagazine.com


----------



## Seronoser (10 Ene 2022)

fary dijo:


> me atrevo a decir que el 99,9% de los poseedores de BTC y de cualquier otra cripto solo tienen interes en el mundillo como casino especulativo, la adopcion estatal de algo que no controlan los estados no tiene sentido alguno, si eso estuviera pasando no estariamos en 40k, ya veremos donde esta el suelo para poder recargar y tirarlo de nuevo cuando suba, usarlo lo usan cuatro para pagar en bitrefill



Cuando dejes los doritos y salgas de tu cueva en Albacete, te darás cuenta de que el mundo es enorme y de que además de pajas, puedes hasta follar.


----------



## fary (11 Ene 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuando dejes los doritos y salgas de tu cueva en Albacete, te darás cuenta de que el mundo es enorme y de que además de pajas, puedes hasta follar.



Gran argumentacion, no has dado ni una, espero que aciertes mas con btc


----------



## vpsn (11 Ene 2022)

fary dijo:


> me atrevo a decir que el 99,9% de los poseedores de BTC y de cualquier otra cripto solo tienen interes en el mundillo como casino especulativo, la adopcion estatal de algo que no controlan los estados no tiene sentido alguno, si eso estuviera pasando no estariamos en 40k, ya veremos donde esta el suelo para poder recargar y tirarlo de nuevo cuando suba, usarlo lo usan cuatro para pagar en bitrefill



Y que ineteres tiene alguien con acciones de endesa?


----------



## fary (11 Ene 2022)

vpsn dijo:


> Y que ineteres tiene alguien con acciones de endesa?



En mi caso compre endesa por la tecnologia disruptiva


----------



## Carlos París (11 Ene 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Bueno, eso de que es infima lo diréis vosotros, ha habido un hype brutal y todo dios ha comprado para especular.
> 
> Ínfimo ha sido la aceptación como medio de pago en tiendas en todo el mundo, sólo algunas que han querido especular, pero a dia de hoy es imposible concebir que de manera generalizada se establezca como medio de pago, hasta que la maxima variación en el día sea solo de un 1% hacia abajo.
> 
> ...



Eso no es problema, existen pasarelas de pago que permiten pagar mediante BTC convirtiéndolo en euros o dólares.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## antoniussss (11 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Eso no es problema, existen pasarelas de pago que permiten pagar mediante BTC convirtiéndolo en euros o dólares.



Si eso se implanta masivamente, entonces todo el rato las pasarelas estaría "vendiendo" Bitcoin, para transformarlo en cash en el momento.


----------



## Porestar (12 Ene 2022)

fary dijo:


> me atrevo a decir que el 99,9% de los poseedores de BTC y de cualquier otra cripto solo tienen interes en el mundillo como casino especulativo, la adopcion estatal de algo que no controlan los estados no tiene sentido alguno, si eso estuviera pasando no estariamos en 40k, ya veremos donde esta el suelo para poder recargar y tirarlo de nuevo cuando suba, usarlo lo usan cuatro para pagar en bitrefill





antoniussss dijo:


> Bueno, eso de que es infima lo diréis vosotros, ha habido un hype brutal y todo dios ha comprado para especular.
> 
> Ínfimo ha sido la aceptación como medio de pago en tiendas en todo el mundo, sólo algunas que han querido especular, pero a dia de hoy es imposible concebir que de manera generalizada se establezca como medio de pago, hasta que la maxima variación en el día sea solo de un 1% hacia abajo.
> 
> ...



Mi hijo pequeño está de acuerdo, le di un pakillo para la hucha, y con eso de que fuera raro y no le valiera para comprarse cochecitos ni gominolas, en lugar de guardarlo lo tiró por ahí.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (12 Ene 2022)

Turks Pile Into Bitcoin and Tether to Escape Plunging Lira


Cryptocurrencies are embraced in Turkey and parts of the developing world where government economic policies are met with significant distrust.




www.wsj.com







@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha


----------



## kynes (13 Ene 2022)

Se repite la hazaña: minero solitario resuelve bloque de Bitcoin y gana 6,35 BTC


Es la segunda vez en menos de un año que un minero con un pequeño poder de minado encuentra la solución a un bloque Bitcoin.




www.criptonoticias.com





A este le ha tocado la lotería


----------



## Teuro (13 Ene 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Se repite la hazaña: minero solitario resuelve bloque de Bitcoin y gana 6,35 BTC
> 
> 
> Es la segunda vez en menos de un año que un minero con un pequeño poder de minado encuentra la solución a un bloque Bitcoin.
> ...



Es posible que estemos hablando de posibilidades menores a que te toque la euromillones. Asumismos que en el mundo deben haber ya más mineros que jugadores de euromillones y el premio obtenido es considerablemente inferior al que sacarías con la euromillones.


----------



## Josar (15 Ene 2022)

Bitcoin es libertad


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Ene 2022)

No sé si os pasa pero hasta la persona menos esperada habla ya en la calle o en conversaciones banales de Bitcoin y criptomonedas. ¿Están hablando de ellas en la TV y de ahí el interés de la borregada? Lo pregunto por curiosidad ya que yo nunca o casi nunca veo la TV ni las noticias ni nada.


----------



## el cabrero (16 Ene 2022)

Os dejo un ensayo interesante para explorar la profundidad filosófica del "fenómeno btc", o el "movimiento btc" o la "revolución btc", como queráis llamarlo:









Isaiah’s Job


This essay first appeared in The Atlantic Monthly in 1936. Compare Nock’s description of the masses to Eric Hoffer’s in The True Believer. Nock (as am I) was a man of faith, but wrote a…




albertjaynock.org





pego un fragmento traducido cortesía de google que podría hacer de introducción al texto:

"En el año de la muerte de Uzías, el Señor comisionó al profeta para que saliera y advirtiera al pueblo de la ira venidera. "Dígales qué suerte sin valor son". Él dijo: "Dígales qué está mal, y por qué y qué va a suceder a menos que tengan un cambio de corazón y se enderecen. No te andes con rodeos. Deja en claro que están positivamente hasta su última oportunidad. Dáselo bien y fuerte y sigue dándoselo. Supongo que tal vez debería decirles -agregó- que no servirá de nada. La clase oficial y su intelectualidad te mostrarán la nariz y las masas ni siquiera te escucharán. Todos seguirán adelante a su manera hasta que lleven todo a la destrucción, y probablemente tendrás suerte si sales con tu vida".

Isaías había estado muy dispuesto a asumir el trabajo, de hecho, lo había pedido, pero la perspectiva puso una nueva cara a la situación. Planteó la pregunta obvia: ¿Por qué, si todo eso fuera así, si la empresa iba a ser un fracaso desde el principio, tenía algún sentido iniciarla? "Ah", dijo el Señor, "no entiendes el punto. *Hay un Remanente allí del que no sabes nada. Son oscuros, desorganizados, inarticulados, cada uno frotando lo mejor que puede. Necesitan ser alentados y preparados porque cuando todo ha ido completamente a los perros, ellos son los que volverán y construirán una nueva sociedad; y mientras tanto, su predicación los tranquilizará y los mantendrá aferrados. *Tu trabajo es cuidar del Remanente, así que vete ahora y ponte a ello".

II
Aparentemente, entonces, si la palabra del Señor es buena para algo – no ofrezco ninguna opinión al respecto, – el único elemento en la sociedad de Judea que valía la pena preocuparse particularmente era el Remanente. Isaías parece finalmente haber pasado por su cabeza que este era el caso; que no se esperaba nada de las masas, pero que si alguna vez se hiciera algo sustancial en Judea, el Remanente tendría que hacerlo. Esta es una idea muy llamativa y sugerente; pero antes de pasar a explorarlo, tenemos que ser bastante claros sobre nuestros términos.* ¿Qué queremos decir con las masas, y qué con el Remanente?"*

(...)

"Como la palabra masas se usa comúnmente, sugiere aglomeraciones de personas pobres y desfavorecidas, trabajadores, proletarios, y no significa nada de eso; significa simplemente la mayoría. El hombre de masas es aquel que no tiene ni la fuerza del intelecto para aprehender los principios que emanan en lo que conocemos como la vida humana, ni la fuerza del carácter para adherirse a esos principios de manera constante y estricta como leyes de conducta; y debido a que tales personas constituyen la gran y abrumadora mayoría de la humanidad, se les llama colectivamente las masas. La línea de diferenciación entre las masas y el Remanente se establece invariablemente por la calidad, no por las circunstancias. *El Remanente son aquellos que por la fuerza del intelecto son capaces de aprehender estos principios, y por la fuerza del carácter son capaces, al menos mensurablemente, de adherirse a ellos. Las masas son las que no pueden hacer ninguna de las dos cosas."*

Fin de la cita

Los holders y los profetas del código que abundan desde hace años en este hilo entenderán bien quienes son Remanente y quienes son masa.

No sabemos cuánto tiempo llevará, pero finalmente Bitcoin unirá al mundo


----------



## landlady (16 Ene 2022)

JAN 13, 2022
Tonga to copy El Salvador’s bill making Bitcoin legal tender, says former MP









Tonga to copy El Salvador’s bill making Bitcoin legal tender, says former MP


Bitcoin Bull Lord Fusitu’a set the wheels in motion for his country Tonga to follow El Salvador’s lead.




cointelegraph.com





16/01/2022 02:27
Un tsunami provocado por una erupción en Tonga golpea las costas de Japón, EEUU, Canadá y Chile









Un tsunami provocado por una erupción en Tonga golpea las costas de Japón, EEUU, Canadá y Chile


Un tsunami derivado de la erupción de un volcán submarino en Tonga golpeó este sábado la costa oeste de Estados Unidos y Canadá, con olas que al menos un caso superaron el metro de




amp.elmundo.es


----------



## el cabrero (16 Ene 2022)

Cuanta más impresora
Cuanta más crisis
Cuanta más inflación
Cuanto más coronatimo
Cuanto más control


Más claro veo que en 2008 Satoshi metió sus 24cms de rabo rocoso en el culo de los globalistas y está cerca de preñarles el nvcleo de su alma derroida a pelito

Por mucho que os resistáis; de vuestras cenizas satánicas nacerá el nuevo mundo,, que nos pertenece.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (16 Ene 2022)

‘Astonishing’—An Investment Giant Just Advised Countries And Central Banks To Buy Bitcoin While The Price Is Low


Wall Street giant Fidelity has said other countries and even a central bank could follow El Salvador and Tesla into bitcoin this year...




www.forbes.com





*‘Astonishing’—An Investment Giant Just Advised Countries And Central Banks To Buy Bitcoin While The Price Is Low*

Wall Street giant Fidelity has said other countries and even a central bank could follow El Salvador and Tesla into bitcoin this year—predicting those that buy bitcoin while the price is low "will be better off competitively than their peers."


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (16 Ene 2022)

A partir del 12:50 explican el tema de los bonos volcánicos.


----------



## el cabrero (17 Ene 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> A partir del 12:50 explican el tema de los bonos volcánicos.



Una reflexión acerca de Bitcoin City y su importancia en la recuperación de sentido en el mundo post-coronacirco:

- Si la distopía es la dictadura covidiota
- La utopía es la ciudadela

La utopía es otra constante en el despliegue de la verdad filosófica a través de las eras. De la cual estamos entrando en una nueva fasd. El Arca de Noé, La tierra prometida de los judíos, La República de Platón para los griegos, La Ciudad de Dios de San Agustín para los cristianos, etc

Como en el nuevo paradigma es tan importante la comunidad (Satoshi se inmola), no es extraño que fuese un forero de redit el primero en concebir el lugar ideal en el mundo Bitcoin: “La Ciudadela”.

Las utopías nunca se realizan. No se si Bitcoin city será una ciudadela (desconfiemos por el momento de todos los Estados. ) pero podría hacer la funcion orientadora de la utopía.

En cualquier caso es un intento de realizar el nuevo ideal, de hacerlo concreto. Por eso es importante el proyecto de Bukele.

Y es que hoy en día estamos inmersos en una profundísima crisis de sentido y la solución podría estar en Bitcoin.

No se puede creer ya en las instituciones, matrimonio, el estado , ni la justicia, ni en la religión, ni en tu país, los hijos…. hay una crisis de sentido bestial, en que creer?

Ves a los chavales jóvenes en la doritocueva, el casapapismo, el nuncafollismo. Aparecen asi la pseudoreligiónes aberrantes de los follaperros o los follabicis, los ecologetas, el veganismo, el abrazaarboles, inclusonel covid....Y en definitiva los progres….como llenar ese vacío de sentido?

Cuando holdeas (4 años) y avanzas en su comprensión Bitcoin permite establecer esa nueva base de significado ((tomar la orange pill). Vuelves a hacer una resignificación del mundo y te permite articular el pesimismo de nuestra era con el optimismo y la esperanza.

Entonces entiendes el mundo de una manera nueva y más positiva.

Bitcoin es humanitario
Bitcoin es libertad
Bitcoin es independencia
Bitcoin es una comunidad global
Bitcoin es heroico
Bitcoin cambia tu estructura de incentivos al postergar el placer
Bitcoin cambia tu estado mental
Bitcoin es una bomba de amor









Max Keiser Thinks a Bitcoin Singularity Is Approaching — And It's a 'Love Bomb'


#628 Bitcoin Is Inevitable with Max Keiser




podclips.com


----------



## El Diente de Echenique (17 Ene 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No sé si os pasa pero hasta la persona menos esperada habla ya en la calle o en conversaciones banales de Bitcoin y criptomonedas. ¿Están hablando de ellas en la TV y de ahí el interés de la borregada? Lo pregunto por curiosidad ya que yo nunca o casi nunca veo la TV ni las noticias ni nada.



En mi círculo la gente habla pero refiriéndose a las cryptos como una cosa de frikis, estafa, humo etc etc etc

Aun estamos lejos a que el manolito tenga unas cuantas cryptos... Pero tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## saa12121 (18 Ene 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


>



No sabía que se podían fabricar placas solares con Bitcoins. Gracias por el aporte.

Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (18 Ene 2022)

saa12121 dijo:


> No sabía que se podían fabricar placas solares con Bitcoins. Gracias por el aporte.
> 
> Enviat des del meu Redmi Note 8 Pro usant Tapatalk



Sigue mirando el dedo parguela


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 Ene 2022)

¿Estará BTC en la agenda de la reunión? 




@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha


----------



## Al-paquia (18 Ene 2022)

Intel To Unveil Bitcoin-mining 'Bonanza Mine' Chip at Upcoming Conference (Updated)


Intel enters the Bitcoin chat




www.tomshardware.com


----------



## kynes (19 Ene 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Sigue mirando el dedo parguela



No es ninguna tontería lo que comenta el forero. Otro aviso.



Aviso de redirección



EU should ban energy-intensive mode of crypto mining, regulator says

Esma vice-chair criticises method of minting bitcoin that is using more renewable energy


January 19, 2022 5:01 am by Eva Szalay in London

A top EU financial regulator has renewed calls for a bloc-wide “ban” on the main form of bitcoin mining and sounded the alarm over the rising proportion of renewable energy devoted to crypto mining.

Erik Thedéen, vice-chair of the European Securities and Markets Authority, told the Financial Times that bitcoin mining had become a “national issue” for his native country Sweden and warned that cryptocurrencies posed a risk to meeting climate change goals in the Paris agreement.

Thedéen said that European regulators should consider banning a mining method known as “proof of work” and instead nudge the industry towards the less energy-intensive “proof of stake” model to cut down on the sector’s vast power usage.


...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Ene 2022)

No sé qué forero dijo "veo imposible que baje de 42k" y se está cumpliendo más o menos, hay ahí una barrera obvia.


----------



## uhnitas (19 Ene 2022)

kynes dijo:


> No es ninguna tontería lo que comenta el forero. Otro aviso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O sea que el problema que ahora señalan es el uso excesivo de energía RENOVABLE, ¿no?.

¿Y qué pasa entonces con la narrativa de la contaminación de CO2 por usar Carbón? Con lo me gustaba...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (19 Ene 2022)

kynes dijo:


> No es ninguna tontería lo que comenta el forero. Otro aviso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bitcoin favorece que se agudice el ingenio humano.

Podéis seguir con noticias de reguladores, regulaciones y demás...


----------



## tolomeo (19 Ene 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> O sea que el problema que ahora señalan es el uso excesivo de energía RENOVABLE, ¿no?.
> 
> ¿Y qué pasa entonces con la narrativa de la contaminación de CO2 por usar Carbón? Con lo me gustaba...



Están achicando agua a todo lo que dan, pero ven impotentes que se les van abriendo nuevas vías de agua, y que el titanic se va a fondo guanoso inexorablemente


----------



## uhnitas (19 Ene 2022)

¿Habéis leído este paper?



Me ha sembrado dudas. Tenía comprado el relato de que la volatilidad fuera función inversa de la adopción.

Sin embargo, si se da por buena la tesis, ante una oferta inelástica, escribe que el valor es función exclusiva de la demanda. Aumento de demanda, aumento de valor y viceversa. Con lo que la volatilidad sigue igual.

El propio Satoshi escribía que no se le ocurría forma de que el algoritmo pudiera saber el valor de Bitcoin y que por eso decidió esa política de suministro predefinada.

Algunos, y me parece acertado, escriben que un medio de intercambio en el largo plazo es un sinónimo de reserva de valor pero que además de esas definiciones (y la de unidad de cuenta), un buen dinero debe de poder ser un medio de pago comúnmente aceptado.

El paper que justifica la volatilidad inherente de bitcoin se da de bruces con que pueda ser un medio de pago comúnmente aceptado y por lo tanto dinero. Dejándolo 'solo' en la categoría de activo.

Si a bitcoin se le valoraba por su utilidad y esta procedía de sus propiedades objetivas superiores a cualquier otro tipo de tecnología que se haya utilizado como dinero, este enfoque en el que la volatilidad sea inherente le resta condiciones para ser dinero.

Un poquito de luz de alguien?


----------



## kynes (19 Ene 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> O sea que el problema que ahora señalan es el uso excesivo de energía RENOVABLE, ¿no?.



Si, ahora y siempre ha sido un problema.

Pero el problema más gordo es el de industria del Carbón que es la más perseguida por las políticas "verdes" de cambio climático.

Y, ahora dicen los suecos al Financial Times que la energía renovable que se usa para minar Bitcoin se podría usar para mover otras industrias a un modelo menos dependiente del Carbón. Y piden intervención...

_"... Without intervention, he warned that a significant amount of renewable energy would be directed towards creating Bitcoin units rather than moving traditional services away from coal-powered energy sources. "_​​_ ”[We call for] The EU will consider an EU-level ban on proof of work with energy-intensive mining methods. “ _​
Europa va a apostar fuerte por "las tasas al carbono" y el EU Green Deal en los próximos años. La Unión Europea pretende reducir un 55% las emisiones de Carbono para 2030. Volver a niveles de 1990. Casi nada. Si el blockchain basado en "proof of work" les estorba por la razón que sea tendrán herramientas para limitarlo, prohibirlo o vete a saber.

Por ahí van los tiros, y esas políticas y todo el decrecimiento que traeran por desgracia son INEVITABLES.


----------



## uhnitas (19 Ene 2022)

Soy medio corto y no consigo poner el link al paper.


----------



## stacksats (19 Ene 2022)

noKYC only


Avoid the creep




bitcoiner.guide





tic tac tic tac






Reloj de la deuda pública española | EUROSCI Network


Este reloj estima la evolución de la deuda pública española en tiempo real, en términos totales, per cápita y por hogar, extrapolando los datos de deuda pública (calculada según el Procedimiento de Déficit Excesivo) y de población del último año publicado. Deuda pública total:1000000000000 euros...




www.eurosci.net













La reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional impone una reserva estratégica para afrontar crisis y pandemias


El Gobierno podrá requisar temporalmente bienes privados en caso de emergencia, según el anteproyecto




elpais.com


----------



## asilei (20 Ene 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> ¿Habéis leído este paper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El BTC deflacionario e incorruptible implica un cambio de referencia: Si el activo de referencia es BTC donde está la volatilldad?


----------



## uhnitas (20 Ene 2022)

asilei dijo:


> El BTC deflacionario e incorruptible implica un cambio de referencia: Si el activo de referencia es BTC donde está la volatilldad?



En que antes de ser la unidad de referencia hay que pasar una transición y de esa transición expreso mis dudas de que salga con la categoría de dinero por no poder ser un medio de intercambio comúnmente aceptado puesto que su volatilidad es inherente.


----------



## uhnitas (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## Porestar (20 Ene 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> ¿Habéis leído este paper?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El oro es similar y sin embargo tiene una volatilidad mínima. Y porque existe el chanchullo del oro papel, si no sería aún mas inelástica.


----------



## uhnitas (20 Ene 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> El oro es similar y sin embargo tiene una volatilidad mínima. Y porque existe el chanchullo del oro papel, si no sería aún mas inelástica.



Yo aquí discrepo, su oferta no es inelástica como la de bitcoin, si la demanda de oro sube, sube su precio y compensa picar 'más abajo' a por más oro, al poder aumentar su oferta, su precio baja de nuevo. Por eso la volatilidad del oro es mucho menor que la de bitcoin. Satoshi escribía no saber cómo actuar sobre la oferta.


----------



## Porestar (20 Ene 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> Yo aquí discrepo, su oferta no es inelástica como la de bitcoin, si la demanda de oro sube, sube su precio y compensa picar 'más abajo' a por más oro, al poder aumentar su oferta, su precio baja de nuevo. Por eso la volatilidad del oro es mucho menor que la de bitcoin. Satoshi escribía no saber cómo actuar sobre la oferta.



EL oro que se está extrayendo actualmente y el que previsiblemente queda minable es una minucia en comparación con la masa almacenada.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 Ene 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> EL oro que se está extrayendo actualmente y el que previsiblemente queda minable es una minucia en comparación con la masa almacenada.




Absolutamente indemostrable, puedes afirmar eso y lo contrario sin despeinarte porque el oro NO es auditable.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Ene 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> El oro es similar y sin embargo tiene una volatilidad mínima. Y porque existe el chanchullo del oro papel, si no sería aún mas inelástica.




El oro tiene actualmente una capitalización 10 veces mayor que bitcoin. Según vaya aumentando la capitalización de bitcoin su volatilidad también disminuirá


----------



## uhnitas (20 Ene 2022)

ninfireblade dijo:


> El oro tiene actualmente una capitalización 10 veces mayor que bitcoin. Según vaya aumentando la capitalización de bitcoin su volatilidad también disminuirá



Esa es exactamente la asunción que yo tenía y que ahora creo que es errónea.
¿En qué te basas?


----------



## Josar (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## Porestar (20 Ene 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Absolutamente indemostrable, puedes afirmar eso y lo contrario sin despeinarte porque el oro NO es auditable.



Lo que se extrae físicamente no es como lo que se dice uqe está guardado, y los estudios geológicos es lo que muestran.



ninfireblade dijo:


> El oro tiene actualmente una capitalización 10 veces mayor que bitcoin. Según vaya aumentando la capitalización de bitcoin su volatilidad también disminuirá



A eso me refiero.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## juli (20 Ene 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> En que antes de ser la unidad de referencia hay que pasar una transición y de esa transición expreso mis dudas de que salga con la categoría de dinero por no poder ser un medio de intercambio comúnmente aceptado puesto que su volatilidad es inherente.



Wen punto, muy interesante. Creo haberte leído - no sé si en un post tuyo u otro reciente - k aludías a Rallo y me ha hecho gracia, pues él se ha referido alguna vez a proyectos posteriores complementarios y/o alternativos a Bitcoin como "tribales" - por contestatarios , de intereses comunes y populares - ...cuando lo único k me sugiere éso es su incapacidá en percibir a BTC como una moneda "tribal" o "popular" k pudiese abordar iwalmente alternativas a casaputax instituídas - proyectos k no tendrían k ser necesariamente "menores" ni "locales" -.

En fin...éso - la volatilidá perpetua de BTC - no tiene porké ser mala. Imo, sería algo positivo y además, ya se estaría viendo ahora mismo un Bitcoin "definitivo". ( El dinero futuro nahide sabe cómo será, se está redefiniendo y faltan actores como las CBDC o la Reserva de valor global - la simultaneidá de las cualidades monetarias del dinero k los más dogmáticos dan por supuesta no tiene porké ser asínn - imo, no debería serlo ...sería preferible para un WEN DINERO una especie de "separación de poderes" similar a la política respecto a los 3 poderes del estado , tanto para la integridá de cada una de ellas como del "konzéto global" ...ello terminaría tanto con el desekilibrio perpetuo del dinero fiat a cuenta de un conflicto ineludible entre k deudores y acreedores...como con los "riesgos de infección/deterioro" k acarrea la impresión disparatada de las admin públicas en la prostitución de sus respectivas unidades de pago . En un planteamiento de ese tipo, una Reserva de Valor global FLOTANTE estaría siempre preservada de chanchullos y no sería envilecida- ). En ese sentido, faltaría contemplar un "kapital especulativo/de himbersión, sin la menor connotación peyorativa " - también estanco a otras clases de "dineros". En este último perfil encajaría BTC tal como yo lo entiendo ( y esos tres tipos monetarios responderían a los tres tipos de usuarios actuales del dinero : consumidores , ahorradores e himbersoreh ).

K BTC no sea dinero "cotidiano" ( LN NO es Bitcoin, sino una extensión suya ) es una opción clara desde siempre. De hecho, el Canibalismo de Nakamoto lo evidencia como tal en ese sentido y es una característica de lo más personal del engendro de Satoshi...cuando gran parte del personal se emperra en k BTC vaya a ser la próxima Reserva de Valor global - hay mucho cateto k ya lo defiende como tal "porke sube máj k el Horo" cuando su ADN espontáneo indica exactamente TODO lo contrario -.

Si kieres darle forma a la parrafada - e imo, sin un ápice de perversión de los ideales éticos y sociales de Bitcoin - piensa en el proyecto bitcoñero como un fondo de inversión global COLOSAL. Un Black Rock libertario ajeno a cualkier estado. A ese modelo le conviene un Bitcoin tan volátil como ha sido para siempre - personalmente, k BTC acabe en Reserva de Valor sería tremendamente decepcionante siendo la deslumbrante y sofisticada arma de destrucción masiva k es - . Un catalizador armado hasta la coronilla de kapital amenazando constantemente los bujeros de un sistema korrúto k no ha hecho más k dar gas a cualkier burbuja de mierda para arruinar toda disidencia del establishment político-monetario. Agujeros k pueden ser asaltados , bien por interés económico...o ético...y siempre bajo una clave social meritocrática, k no es poco.

Filofóxika y libertariamente no sería una bomba menor k un "dinero cotidiano"...y podría tener una proyección rotundamente humanista . Dále una welta a éso, si te apetece.

Imo, el suelo del siguiente tramo bajista - y sobre todo, ver cómo keda ETH en proporción - dirá si esa opción es palpable o no. BTC puede boicotear mediante pumps cualkier propuesta crypto y hacerle imposible a ninguna ser una referencia monetaria cotidiana masticable ( mientras va desarrollando sucesivas capas donde realizarse en aspectos ajenos al de ese fondo de kapital libertario hasta hacerse con un mercáo k convertiría en imposible e inaccesible a cualkier otro proyecto ).

La clave en los ATL de cada ciclo es ir subiendo en proporción al segundo . En esos términos, el volumen de "kapital libertario mundial" sería cada vez mayor y más determinante. Un proyecto radical y ético contra la especulación Kastuza de las admin públicas y los poderes de grandes estados/blokes...en el k volcar activos de valor A VOLUNTÁ.

Alcanzar a ser una Reserva de Valor, un dinero cotidiano...o hacerse con cualkier otro gilipodium digno de proyectos k pueden aplicarse en esas tareas y minoyes más de ellas k bien se encargarán trillones de nuevas cryptos de optimizar...me parecería tanto un objetivo como una guerra absolutamente menor para un BTC k podría ser "Kapital en néctar" ...y como tal paradigma kapitalixta , el DON k pusiera el cazo a cualkier proyecto futuro digno de himbersión ...por dejarle prosperar en su jardín.

Y es k hablando de números , el del precio de BTC ( indivivual , Lamborghiano y socialmente irrelevante ) es filfa al lado del de su kapitalización ( global , rebolusionaria y humanixta ) k puede ser una brújula evolutiva - y no involutiva - de la humanidá**, *algo muuuusho más acorde a los evangelios largamente cacareados.




** *_Un fondo de kapital no sería necesariamente un gorrón especulativo devorador de proyectos legítimos y meritorios...podría - y debería ser , imo - un elemento de coacción muy `positivo para k las grietas korrútas del kapitalixmo de hamijetes - léase chanchullos - no fuesen demasiáo descaradas...y una invitación, pues, a crecimientos de interés general - por los carísimos contraatakes y pérdidas de kapital REAL k los listillos k los planteasen pudiesen sufrir -. Espero k esos y otros tipos de perspectiva política tengan k ver con los derroteros del proyecto...más viendo lo amortizado del aberrante , exprimido y ultra prostituído sistema de vigilancia social global imperante._


----------



## kynes (21 Ene 2022)

Se lleva esperando esta corrección por meses. Culpar a Putin de ello es un sinsentido, pero si puede haber influido mínimamente en propiciar el momento




En mi opinión ayer pasó algo más importante que eso ... mirar el cartel de expertos Hearing on "Cleaning Up Cryptocurrency: The Energy Impacts of Blockchains". 

EEUU también está cerrando el cerco a las cripto basadas en Proof of Work








Congress weighs cleaning up cryptocurrency mining in the US


Crypto mining’s huge appetite for energy is only growing




www.theverge.com





Y eso ocurre el mismo día que la FED se pronuncia sobre las CBDCs Fed expone en documento riesgos y beneficios de moneda digital del banco central; no adopta postura

Sin decantarse por nada pero diciendo que "no procedería a crear una “sin un apoyo claro del poder ejecutivo y del Congreso, idealmente en forma de una ley específica de autorización"

No tienen prisa dicen ... 

Que opináis , nos vamos a nuevo ATH o seguirá cayendo?


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (21 Ene 2022)

HODL


----------



## Llorón (21 Ene 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> HODL



Y preparen sus carteras


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2022)

Parece, parece... k el Canibalismo de Nakamoto sale de piknik d´una puta vez ya. Recuperando pa´la causa minas sembradas en ATL , maybe ??? 

BTC marcándose ATHs es efektixta & pizpireto y acaparaór de titulares & neoconversos, ok, "son sólo negocios" ...pero portentoso ?... portentoso como la puta k lo parió , lo es BAJANDO.

La dominancia al fin parece empezar a girarse...a ver si se pone en un par de puntitos y subiendo ...y tinta el ranking de puritita Anorexia."El weso es bello", maifrén...

Vamox viendo, pero ya era hora . Tanto mundo de yupi pastelero y tanta poya , ya...


----------



## Red Star (21 Ene 2022)

juli dijo:


> Parece, parece... k el Canibalismo de Nakamoto sale de piknik d´una puta vez ya. Recuperando pa´la causa minas sembradas en ATL , maybe ???
> 
> BTC marcándose ATHs es efektixta & pizpireto y acaparaór de titulares & neoconversos, ok, "son sólo negocios" ...pero portentoso ?... portentoso como la puta k lo parió , lo es BAJANDO.
> 
> ...



ké dise loko?


----------



## juli (21 Ene 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> ké dise loko?



Nada multi, estoy comiendo.

Y en boca cerrada no entran moscas...


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Ene 2022)

Bukele y el bitcoin


Las criptomonedas atraen a inversores e incluso a algunos Estados pese a la vulnerabilidad de ese sistema de pago




elpais.com


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (21 Ene 2022)

Parece que la gente ya se va enterado de que *TapRoot* ha sido activado.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que toca invierno cripto, meses de "pocas cosas relevantes a nivel de precio", y en el futuro se verá. Entre 2018 y 2020 no pasaron muchas cosas y aquí seguimos.


----------



## Porestar (21 Ene 2022)




----------



## Pimp (21 Ene 2022)

hahaha


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Ene 2022)

Porestar dijo:


>




Ese tio es retrasado, se pone a comprar ahora que se va todo a tomar porculo y que estamos casi a punto de entrar en tercera guerra mundial ?


----------



## Porestar (21 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ese tio es retrasado, se pone a comprar ahora que se va todo a tomar porculo y que estamos casi a punto de entrar en tercera guerra mundial ?



Yo k se tio, el sabrá.

Igual si hay guerra acaba valiendo más.


----------



## Silverado72 (21 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ese tio es retrasado, se pone a comprar ahora que se va todo a tomar porculo y que estamos casi a punto de entrar en tercera guerra mundial ?



Si quiere bitcoinizar ampliamente el pais, le interesa comprar barato una cierta masa de BTC.


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (21 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ese tio es retrasado, se pone a comprar ahora que se va todo a tomar porculo y que estamos casi a punto de entrar en tercera guerra mundial ?




Es que el dinero no es suyo, es del contribuyente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Ene 2022)

Esto ya ni tiene nada que ver con 2018, habria llegado a 2018 sin duda alguna pero todo se va a la mierda ante la inminente guerra, ahora mismo lo unico que compraria es comida y mas comida, luego igual tampoco sirve pero es la mejor opcion ahora mismo.


----------



## Silverado72 (21 Ene 2022)

Es mas barato que el ATH, sin duda. Para sus planes le interesa que este mas barato para hacerse con la cantidad que necesita El Salvador.


----------



## Kartoffeln (21 Ene 2022)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Es que el dinero no es suyo, es del contribuyente.



El dinero público no es de nadie.


----------



## 21creciente (22 Ene 2022)

Se acabó la fiesta


----------



## Porestar (22 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto ya ni tiene nada que ver con 2018, habria llegado a 2018 sin duda alguna pero todo se va a la mierda ante la inminente guerra, ahora mismo lo unico que compraria es comida y mas comida, luego igual tampoco sirve pero es la mejor opcion ahora mismo.



Tampoco puede comprar latunes para todo el país.


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2022)

90.000 kilotrones de demanda de confeti yankee agonizante k se han mamáo HOY sólo Tether y USDC. La mitá del PIB anual portugués. Con 2 kojonazos.

Y el personal dando por cerrado bajo 7 llaves k Satoshi Nakamoto es Robin Hood.

( otra cosa es k BTC esté invitado a la próxima pantalla monetaria global- y k asínnn sea - peroooo...ni una duda razonableeee...a verrrr...  )


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (22 Ene 2022)

Pensad a largo plazo hamijos. En unos años el btc habrá recuperado y se pondrá a 100k o mas, no me seais paperhands cortoplacistas, coño pareceis nuevos, me acuerdo cuando valia menos de 10k, panicselleando la peña como locos. Que coño, si llegó a valer 2 o 3k hace 4 años o así...

Regla imprescindible, meted lo que no necesiteis, y olvidaos de las subidas y bajadas, imaginaos que vuestro trezor o ledger es un cerditohucha y cada mes le meteis 100 eurillos con bisq. O lo que podais. A la larga y si no vuelan los nukes y morimos todos, subirá. 

Y hoygan, si no sube, pues nada a otra cosa, pero no os habréis dejado los calzones. Al fin y al cabo es una inversión.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ene 2022)

Estoy siendo tan felid viendo como se va todo a la mierda.

Si mañana me levanto, el bitcoin ha caido casi totalmente, la bolsa esta con caidas del 60% y empiezan los nukes de la tercera guerra mundial no se donde voy a poder meter tanta puta felicidad.


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estoy siendo tan felid viendo como se va todo a la mierda.
> 
> Si mañana me levanto, el bitcoin ha caido casi totalmente, la bolsa esta con caidas del 60% y empiezan los nukes de la tercera guerra mundial no se donde voy a poder meter tanta puta felicidad.



Pues así estoy yo tb.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ene 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pues así estoy yo tb.



Pensaba que el bitcoin iria a la mierda y aunque yo tuviera un poco me daba igual perderlo todo si los demas perdian mas que yo, pensaba en ese momento como un momento inmenso de felicidad.

Pero se le suma a esto las caidas en bolsa y la posible guerra de guerras y no quepo en mi.

Llevo desde ayer con un puto subidon de la ostia.

No se como voy a celebrar si mañana empiezan a caer nukes, quiero ver como arde todo.


----------



## Porestar (22 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pensaba que el bitcoin iria a la mierda y aunque yo tuviera un poco me daba igual perderlo todo si los demas perdian mas que yo, pensaba en ese momento como un momento inmenso de felicidad.
> 
> Pero se le suma a esto las caidas en bolsa y la posible guerra de guerras y no quepo en mi.
> 
> ...



¿Pero tú no querías ser madero?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Ene 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿Pero tú no querías ser madero?




Entiendeme, tengo actualmente mas emocion en ver el apocalipsis que otra cosa, en mi orden de prioridades la aniquilacion total estaria la primera.


----------



## stacksats (22 Ene 2022)

Pimp dijo:


> hahaha



Como te gusta el boomer, si muere btc se acaba la fiesta


----------



## nandin83 (22 Ene 2022)

Pimp dijo:


> hahaha


----------



## nandin83 (22 Ene 2022)

Parece que Blackrock quería crear comprar el dip. Quién lo hubiese imaginado.


----------



## veismuler (22 Ene 2022)

La adopción estatal está bien. Pero con estas rebajas y las que vienen la acumulación personal está mejor.


----------



## juli (22 Ene 2022)

Vivir fácil, amar libre
Billete de temporada en un viaje de ida
No pidas nada, déjame
tomármelo todo con calma
No necesito razón, ni rimas
No hay nada que prefiera hacer
Bajannnndooo... tiempo de juergón !!!
Mis amigos van a estar allí también, sí

Míra mami, estoy camino de la tierra prometida.

En la carretera al puto infierno.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Ene 2022)

Supongo que está bajando por esta noticia:








El cerco al minado de bitcoin se intensifica: Rusia y la Unión Europa ya se plantean prohibirlo


Qué bonito era todo para los mineros de bitcoin. Uno se compraba unos cuantos miles de máquinas, las ponía a trabajar en algún país —con energía gratis o muy...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Porestar (22 Ene 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Supongo que está bajando por esta noticia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



También dicen que ha pasado algo chungo con el subnormal de Michael Saylor, el que decía que se iba a nosecuanto a finales de año y que el oro sería como el aluminio. Otro cabrón liando a los tontos que le hacen caso, como Musk.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ene 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Supongo que está bajando por esta noticia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mañana lo desmienten y vuelve a subir, y los de siempre, los que manejan información privilegiada, SE VUELVEN A FORRAR.


----------



## Ensaladilla (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Arctic (22 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estoy siendo tan felid viendo como se va todo a la mierda.
> 
> Si mañana me levanto, el bitcoin ha caido casi totalmente, la bolsa esta con caidas del 60% y empiezan los nukes de la tercera guerra mundial no se donde voy a poder meter tanta puta felicidad.



Y seguirás siendo el paleto de siempre. Aunque reconozco que paleto y “felid” es mejor que paleto a secas, que es como naciste y como morirás.


----------



## kynes (22 Ene 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Supongo que está bajando por esta noticia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noticias No mueven mercados.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (22 Ene 2022)

En estos momentos, como en los de ATH no viene mal recordar que cada cual compra bitcoin al precio que se merece.


----------



## Al-paquia (22 Ene 2022)

Vended pringaos que blackrock quiere comprar barato


----------



## Beborn (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Pimp (22 Ene 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Como te gusta el boomer, si muere btc se acaba la fiesta



Ya salve los muebles en octubre obviamente me gustaría ser billonario pero mi labor cumplida ya quedo, ahora que esta basura se pire a 0 y nazca algo con proyectos de verdad serios y no una moneda controlada por la elite como lo son los bancos normales.


----------



## Red Star (22 Ene 2022)

Pimp dijo:


> Ya salve los muebles en octubre obviamente me gustaría ser billonario pero mi labor cumplida ya quedo, ahora que esta basura se pire a 0 y nazca algo con proyectos de verdad serios y no una moneda controlada por la elite como lo son los bancos normales.



Ahhh, eso es lo que te molesta... no ser parte de la élite porque no compraste a tiempo... puto envidioso amargado.

Sigue remando bien fuerte y no olvides untarte tu dosis diaria de HEMOAL en ese ano carbonizado que tienes.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (22 Ene 2022)

Jajajjaja como salen los nocoiners en cuanto btc empieza a bajar. 

En cuanto recupere de aqui a unos meses desaparecerán como lagrimas en la lluvia.


----------



## Labibi (22 Ene 2022)

Sinceramente no sé a que vienen tantos lloriqueos ni burlas. Cuando entro al foro y veo diez hilos nuevos de que las criptos y BTC se han ido al guano me imagino que es porque la susodicha ha caído hasta los 15k, y resulta que sólo ha bajado un par de miles de dólares/euros...

No asustéis a la gente así coñe, que uno se hace ilusiones para nada. Ahora en serio, BTC no creo que levante cabeza hasta mínimo septiembre de este año... Si es que la levanta. Yo sigo esperando, tengo un par de criptos en el punto de mira por si bajan mucho meterles hasta el alma. Si no se da el caso pues nada, a seguir como hasta ahora.


----------



## TradingMetales (22 Ene 2022)

Pimp dijo:


> Ya salve los muebles en octubre obviamente me gustaría ser billonario pero mi labor cumplida ya quedo, ahora que esta basura se pire a 0 y nazca algo con proyectos de verdad serios y no una moneda controlada por la elite como lo son los bancos normales.



Ya compraste algo de plata? Monedas de 30 € en BDE.


----------



## Pimp (23 Ene 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Ahhh, eso es lo que te molesta... no ser parte de la élite porque no compraste a tiempo... puto envidioso amargado.
> 
> Sigue remando bien fuerte y no olvides untarte tu dosis diaria de HEMOAL en ese ano carbonizado que tienes.




Nunca tendré que remar en mi vida gracias a las monedas de perros a diferencia de ti viejo de mierda he hecho mas lana que tu en solo un año comprando shiba en marzo, dps, blok, saitama, safemoon entre otras cosas y tengo el USDT suficiente por no tener que remar en la vida.

Os observo como viejos pringados que sois trapeados en el JudioCoin intentando vender las bondades, pero nada os vais a la mierda mientras yo tengo tether suficiente para comprar toda España, cuanto odio tenéis los putos maxi boomers. Odiais a todo el que se ha hecho rico 100 veces mas rápido que vosotros invirtiendo en lo que vosotros llamáis "shitcoins"


Lleváis todo el año mamando con vuestra mierda de BTC eL sUpEr OrO dIGitAL y EL rEsTO soN sCAMs LA Realidad que del top 100 btc de monedas es la que peor ha rendido de todas y estáis escocidos de apostar por el caballo con artrosis. & medio lelo.

Mantente pobre y envidioso


----------



## Pimp (23 Ene 2022)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Ya compraste algo de plata? Monedas de 30 € en BDE.



Si compre algo de plata y he invertido en gas como un degenerado, la verdad de momento me ha ido muy bien, pero mi gran HOLD de este año es #Leafty 250 K in


----------



## TradingMetales (23 Ene 2022)

Pimp dijo:


> Si compre algo de plata y he invertido en gas como un degenerado, la verdad de momento me ha ido muy bien, pero mi gran HOLD de este año es #Leafty 250 K in



Cómo has invertido en Gas? ¿Comprando bombonas? No me jodas, si te compras tú solo una estación de Gas. 

Recuerda que del gas papel, y de la plata papel, te tienes que olvidar. Eso es tan papel como el cripto.


----------



## kynes (23 Ene 2022)

Porestar dijo:


>



Un país haciendo DCA a golpe de click de su presidente. Entraron en máximos no muy bien asesorados o asesorados para destruir del todo su economía.

Quizás debería vender algunos en este fake pump y recomprar cuando toque suelo en 1-2 semanas. Si baja de 29-30k, poco probable, ya la cosa se pone muy fea.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (23 Ene 2022)

Por lo que he leido hay bastante interés de inversores, los bonos se van a vender todos y además masivamente, Bukele no es tonto y ha dejado el tema técnico y estratégico a blockstream (Adam Back) y posiblemente se comercialicen en fracciones de 100 € en Bitfinex.

Igual me como el owned del siglo y son un fracaso total, otro experimento financiero fracasadio más, pero si triunfan va a ser algo histórico, disruptivo, puede que el ejemplo se propague a otro pequeños paises endeudados que quieran financiarse fuera de las garras del FMI, en cualquier caso lo vamos a saber pronto, dicen que para febrero empiezan a venderlos.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (23 Ene 2022)

Además que dos mil millones no es ni calderilla para los inversores usanos.

La idea fue de Max Keiser que tiene unos 10.000 millones de $ en BTC, Adam Back a saber, mi previsión es que todos los maxis va a ir a por todas en este tema.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 Ene 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Además que dos mil millones no es ni calderilla para los inversores usanos.
> 
> La idea fue de Max Keiser que tiene unos 10.000 millones de $ en BTC, Adam Back a saber, mi previsión es que todos los maxis va a ir a por todas en este tema.



Cómo sabes que Keiser tiene todo ese dineral en Bitcoin?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (23 Ene 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cómo sabes que Keiser tiene todo ese dineral en Bitcoin?




No recuerdo donde lo leí, creo que fue en reddit, todos los datos que aportaron algunos foreros eran muy verosímiles, además de algunas compras como el castillo que se compró en Francia, los 10000 bitcoins que regaló a Alex Jones y cosas así, puede que más.


----------



## el cabrero (23 Ene 2022)

Os dejo un resumen de un libro escrito en 1997 y que será reconocido como obra de culto en la nueva era de la información:

"The Sovereign Individual: How to Survive and Thrive during the Collapse of the Welfare State" de James Dale Davidson

Es lo que muchos necesitan para acabar de comprender el interesantísimo momento en el que estamos, que lo disfrutéis:









El individuo soberano: lo que necesita saber y por qué


El individuo soberano: dominar la transición a la era de la información proporciona una hoja de ruta increíblemente precisa de la era de la información hasta ahora. ¡Sin embargo, el libro fue escrito hace 20 años! Antes de la invención de Internet móvil, antes del trabajo remoto y antes de las...




ichi.pro





Y lo siento por los nocoiners, este es un post duro para ellos ya que serán los principales perdedores de la transición, ser fuertes chicos, mucho ánimo


----------



## donetereo (23 Ene 2022)

Sería muy fácil firmar un mensaje con una clave privada. Pero quién te dice luego que calopez no le pasa la ip a la Agencia Tributaria por usar bloqueador de anuncios.


----------



## el cabrero (23 Ene 2022)

En realidad los individuos soberanos serán muy pocos. La nueva élite de la Era de la Información se compone de aquellos indivíduos que descubrieron el potencial de btc en prácticamente los 10 primeros años, cuando todavía una persona normal podía adquirir una unidad completa. Es un periodo muy breve de tiempo.

No se valorará que seas millonario sino como organizas tu vida para tener el máximo de soberanía, independencia y autonomía personal. Se valorará a las personas de ideas brillantes e innovadoras; cualquiera que piense de manera clara será potencialmente rico.

Ciertamente los individuos soberanos serán muy apreciados en el futuro por su visión, su carácter libertario y su autonomía.

Se que algunos de ellos leen este hilo. Y que serán de los primeros en soltar amarras para tratar de encarnar el nuevo tipo humano, el nuevo ideal de excelencia.


----------



## Satoshi (23 Ene 2022)

el cabrero dijo:


> En realidad los individuos soberanos serán muy pocos. La nueva élite de la Era de la Información se compone de aquellos indivíduos que descubrieron el potencial de btc en prácticamente los 10 primeros años, cuando todavía una persona normal podía adquirir una unidad completa. Es un periodo muy breve de tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy bastante deacuerdo


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (23 Ene 2022)

el cabrero dijo:


> En realidad los individuos soberanos serán muy pocos. La nueva élite de la Era de la Información se compone de aquellos indivíduos que descubrieron el potencial de btc en prácticamente los 10 primeros años, cuando todavía una persona normal podía adquirir una unidad completa. Es un periodo muy breve de tiempo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Has leído el libro ese de Gracias a Dios por el Bitcoin?

Yo no, no sé si vale la pena la verdad.


----------



## el cabrero (23 Ene 2022)

el cabrero dijo:


> Se valorará a las personas de ideas brillantes e innovadoras; cualquiera que piense de manera clara será potencialmente rico.



No habrá freno para el talento.

En la era de la información, un niño pobre del áfrica subsahariana con su smartphone tendrá:

- acceso gratuito a la red global de pagos (btc) en la cual podrá acumular su energía de trabajo sin ser afectada por la inflación.

- acceso con internet a todo el conocimiento humano.

- total hiperconectividad para encontrarse con personas afines de todo el mundo, aprender y montar comunidades. Para comerciar, aprender unos de otros, resolver problemas, etc..

- por la universalización del idioma inglés podrá comunicarse con todo el mundo.

Las posibilidades que se abren con la irrupción del espacio digital son infinitas. ahora lo que marca la diferencia es la iniciativa personal, la creatividad, la vision propia, el trabajo, etc... Los Estados Nación se verán superados porque no pueden regular el nuevo espacio digital. No serán capaces de grabar la actividad profesional hipercreativa de estos individuos para "redistribuir la riqueza". Los estados no pueden sancionar económicamente al holder que tiene todo su patrimonio en btc. Si el estado ejerce violencia de cualquier tipo el individuo soberano se va con sus activos hipermóviles a otra jurisdiccion mas amigable.

Es el fin de la democracia. Entraríamos en una especie de meritocracia, de aquí viene la famosa frase: "cada uno compra bitcoin al precio que merece" . Pero habría grandes desigualdades. Yo creo que estos individuos soberanos promoverán con sus recursos grandes actos filantrópicos. Financiarían las artes y las ciencias y proyectos innovadores, de carácter social y humanitario.

Los más brillantes quizás monten sus propias ciudades estado para atraer talento y alcanzar quizás las más altas cotas de excelencia humana. Las famosas ciudadelas...




KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> ¿Has leído el libro ese de Gracias a Dios por el Bitcoin?
> 
> Yo no, no sé si vale la pena la verdad.



No lo conocía. Le dedicaré un tiempo estos días porque me interesa especialmente como se va a articular la religiosidad y la espiritualidad

Para mi también hay una mística con esto del btc, aunque de terminología más laica, los holders serían como los guerreros jedi de George Lucas quizás? No lo sé...


----------



## stacksats (23 Ene 2022)

La reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional impone una reserva estratégica para afrontar crisis y pandemias


El Gobierno podrá requisar temporalmente bienes privados en caso de emergencia, según el anteproyecto




elpais.com


----------



## stacksats (23 Ene 2022)

Pimp dijo:


> Ya salve los muebles en octubre obviamente me gustaría ser billonario pero mi labor cumplida ya quedo, ahora que esta basura se pire a 0 y nazca algo con proyectos de verdad serios y no una moneda controlada por la elite como lo son los bancos normales.



Antes que bitcoin se vaya a 0 se iran las mierdas centralizadas que tanto te gustan  Veremos en los proximos meses


----------



## MIP (23 Ene 2022)

El estado globalista no va a ceder todo el poder robado a los ciudadanos en los últimos siglos tan fácilmente. 

Habrá batalla.


----------



## Pirro (24 Ene 2022)

Algunos llevamos aquí desde el primer puto hilo. Después de 2013, vino un criptoinvierno que duró casi cuatro años en los que BTC estuvo comatoso, las shitcoin de la época se fueron a la mierda y sin embargo sucedieron eventos que cambiaron para siempre el mapa como la ICO de Ethereum.

Después de 2017 vino otro criptoinvierno con un Bitcoin que pasó de $20.000 a $3500 y con un ETH que cayó desde un máximo de $1400 a menos de $100 a finales de 2018. Esa ostia sí que me dolió. Empecé el año montado en el dólar y lo terminé pobre y endeudado.

Ahora, después de un 2021 espectacular, raro sería que no tuviéramos un 2022 lateral-bajista y que la situación perdure hasta el próximo halving. La cuestión es que tras cada máximo especulativo se toca un mínimo muchos meses después que está por encima del máximo del ciclo anterior, de lo que se infiere que no sería raro ver a Bitcoin coqueteando con los $20-25.000 si siguen apretando con el FUD y quieren poner contra las cuerdas a los estados y grandes entes que apostaron por BTC, pero no apostaría a que caiga mucho más.

En lo personal, a base de palos aprende uno y tuve el buen criterio de pasar el año pasado un porcentaje de la cartera a ETFs de oro físico, con la potra de haber hecho las ventas tochas en máximos. Ahí quedan esos fondos para que me los robe el Estado, mi parienta o para comprar como un hijo de puta si se pone a $25.000.

Y en cualquier caso quien no entienda que BTC no existe para hacer ganar dinero a sus holders, que eso es un sano efecto efecto colateral que se da en momentos muy limitados en el tiempo, y que su principal virtud deriva de la incofiscabilidad y de su libertad de uso, mejor que se dedique a comprar acciones de Tesla o vaya a ponerse la cuarta dosis de la pacuna.


----------



## kynes (24 Ene 2022)

Un par de semanas de caídas y ya todo el mundo hablando de osos y Crypto inviernos. Que pronto capítulais!!

Ni siquiera por las ondas que cuenta este tipo ha terminado la onda impulsiva aún. 



Lo que si es cierto es que la estrategia de HOLD HOLD HOLD puede dejar con un palmo de narices a más de uno porque BTC se acerca a su fin de ciclo de mercado. 

Llámalo cripto invierno si quieres , son correcciones sanas que para el ciclo completo, pueden durar años. Me cuesta mucho creer que BTC pueda sobrevivir a una corrección ABC de varios años donde POW va a estar cada vez más perseguida. 

Es sólo una teoría que ya he comentado antes: Bitcoin no se creó para dar libertad financiera a nadie sino todo lo contrario. Las noticias no mueven mercados pero las regulaciones, estándares de obligada aplicación , leyes ... Si.

Los próximos años nos lo dirán. Si yo fuera maximalista, intentaría recuperar lo metido en próximo ATH y dejar el resto a ver qué pasa.


----------



## el cabrero (24 Ene 2022)

Los Estados como forma de organización política han sido heridos de muerte. Es un hecho que ya no pueden ejercer la violencia contra aquellos que generan ingresos independientemente de su ubicación geográfica. Y esto tendrá consecuencias importantísimas en el orden mundial.

Los primeros serán los early adopters, holders, influencers, trabajadores remotos, artistas digitales, etc... Éstos serían los pioneros que muestran el camino de salida a la lamentable situación social y política de principios de siglo XXI. Lo estamos viendo con los youtubers que se van a Andorra o foreros que se están moviendo a Portugal. Repito que no estamos hablando de hacerse millonario con btc, sino de empezar a organizar tu vida para ganar autonomía personal e independencia frente a la deriva totalitaria de los Estados. Un chaval en la veintena que se niegue a hipotecarse a 30 años en hez-pain y haga páginas web desde indonesia cobrando a sus clientes en criptos quizás será mas soberano, encarne el ideal y ayude a catalizar el cambio mejor que un bitcoñero con 40btc encerrado en su dorito cueva de albacete y que diversifica su patrimonio en ladrillo.

Igual que en la era industrial los estados utilizan sus potentes medios propagandísticos para crear los ídolos del deporte, las estrellas del cine y la televison, etc ... los próximos referentes culturales serán los individuos soberanos. Ya lo vemos con los youtubers. Ellos serán los creadores de tendencias, agotada la hegemonía cultural de los estados nación.

Simplemente se pondrá de moda. Será un sangrado constante para los Estados. Al principio unos pocos, después abandonarán por millones. Al final los estados tendrán que capitular y modificar su relación con el ciudadano si quieren sobrevivir. Entonces pasarán de considerar a los ciudadanos clientes en vez de vasallos a los que exprimir.

No estamos hablando de 2013, estamos hablando de un movimiento cultural que abre la llegada de internet en los años 70. La universalización de la informática en los 90, los teléfonos móviles en el 00, la aparición de btc en 09, etc.. Con el coronavirus en 2020 y la adopción en El Salvador se hace mucho mas patente este proceso alcanzando un nuevo estado de maduración. Pero piensa que sólo llevamos 1 o 2 años en sentido estricto de andadura por el nuevo mundo. Así desde la barra del bar, necesitaremos seguramente al menos 2 décadas más, hasta bien entrado 2040 para rebasar la mitad de la transición y hasta 2070 para completarla.

Aunque todo se podría acelerar en función de como nos golpee la crisis, del envilecimiento de las divisas fiduciarias y la gestión que hagan de todo este proceso los Estados Nación.

Yo no creo que estemos entrando en un criptoinvierno, sino en una criptoprimavera...


----------



## kynes (24 Ene 2022)

el cabrero dijo:


> Pero piensa que sólo llevamos 1 o 2 años de recorrido. Así desde la barra del bar, necesitaremos seguramente al menos 2 décadas más, hasta bien entrado 2040 para rebasar la mitad de la transición y hasta 2070 para completarla.



Entiendo tu punto de vista, y me gustaría compartirlo pero no lo veo tan claro. ¿Qué piensa qué pasará con esos "nómadas digitales" cuando las criptos oficiales (CBDCs) sean el único medio de pago aceptado en medio mundo?

BTC no es una amenaza para el sistema financiero ni es una cosa ni de 1 ni 2 ni 3 años, ni 10... En 1988 ya estaban trabajando en ello. Sería muy ingenuo pensar que "los estados" están dando palos de ciego a ver que pasa, y dejando el futuro de las "monedas digitales" a expensas de lo que pueda hacer un pais quebrado con dirigente "innovador" y muchos volcanes. Para no desviar el propósito principal de este hilo, en conspiraciones puedes encontrar un tema muy interesante sobre todo esto.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Ene 2022)

el cabrero dijo:


> Los Estados como forma de organización política han sido heridos de muerte. Es un hecho que ya no pueden ejercer la violencia contra aquellos que generan ingresos independientemente de su ubicación geográfica. Y esto tendrá consecuencias importantísimas en el orden mundial.
> 
> Los primeros serán los early adopters, holders, influencers, trabajadores remotos, artistas digitales, etc... Éstos serían los pioneros que muestran el camino de salida a la lamentable situación social y política de principios de siglo XXI. Lo estamos viendo con los youtubers que se van a Andorra o foreros que se están moviendo a Portugal. Repito que no estamos hablando de hacerse millonario con btc, sino de empezar a organizar tu vida para ganar autonomía personal e independencia frente a la deriva totalitaria de los Estados. Un chaval en la veintena que se niegue a hipotecarse a 30 años en hez-pain y haga páginas web desde indonesia cobrando a sus clientes en criptos quizás será mas soberano, encarne el ideal y ayude a catalizar el cambio mejor que un bitcoñero con 40btc encerrado en su dorito cueva de albacete y que diversifica su patrimonio en ladrillo.
> 
> ...



ASÍ HA DE SER.


----------



## juli (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## juli (24 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Algunos llevamos aquí desde el primer puto hilo. Después de 2013, vino un criptoinvierno que duró casi cuatro años en los que BTC estuvo comatoso, las shitcoin de la época se fueron a la mierda y sin embargo sucedieron eventos que cambiaron para siempre el mapa como la ICO de Ethereum.
> 
> Después de 2017 vino otro criptoinvierno con un Bitcoin que pasó de $20.000 a $3500 y con un ETH que cayó desde un máximo de $1400 a menos de $100 a finales de 2018. Esa ostia sí que me dolió. Empecé el año montado en el dólar y lo terminé pobre y endeudado.
> 
> ...



No se salva un puto ETF , Pirro. NI UNO.

Coleman es el tipo más sobrio y menos piniculero en el PM´s Chow. Y hasta la poya anda de Sprott, Macguire y la puta k los parió ( k se suponen el paradigma de la custodia y la pureza de contraparte y tal y tal...)


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Ene 2022)

Suena decepcionante que el bullrun se produjera en 2021 y llegara solo a 70k.


----------



## juli (24 Ene 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Suena decepcionante que el bullrun se produjera en 2021 y llegara solo a 70k.



Pues el cruce de tendencias entre el Catalizador y la Reserva de Valor de la próxima pantalla coñómica mundial pinta k ha salido nikeláo, mirusté.

No seas materialixta y cóbratelo en koñocimiento, maifrén. Muchos ojitos láser maximalixtax y mucha oxtia y sois los primeros en pajearos o deprimiros con el puto confeti de la FED.


----------



## MIP (24 Ene 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Suena decepcionante que el bullrun se produjera en 2021 y llegara solo a 70k.



Bitcoin ya no va a ir a su bola independientemente de los hechos geopolíticos como paso en 2013 y 2017. 

A estas valoraciones y con la adopción que tiene, cualquier hecho a escala global le puede influir. 

Pero precisamente por eso mismo creo que hay más posibilidades de que triunfe, porque todas las premisas bajo las que Bitcoin fue creado (autoritarismo, estatalismo, economía planificada, etc) no han desaparecido, sino que han aumentado en los últimos años. 

En resumen, que habrá movimientos violentos y mas impredecibles.


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Ene 2022)

Espero que caiga mucho mas para entrar, yo lo veo a 10K haciendo caso de las caidas anteriores.


----------



## farang (25 Ene 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Algunos llevamos aquí desde el primer puto hilo. Después de 2013, vino un criptoinvierno que duró casi cuatro años en los que BTC estuvo comatoso, las shitcoin de la época se fueron a la mierda y sin embargo sucedieron eventos que cambiaron para siempre el mapa como la ICO de Ethereum.
> 
> Después de 2017 vino otro criptoinvierno con un Bitcoin que pasó de $20.000 a $3500 y con un ETH que cayó desde un máximo de $1400 a menos de $100 a finales de 2018. Esa ostia sí que me dolió. Empecé el año montado en el dólar y lo terminé pobre y endeudado.
> 
> ...



A mi no me parece normal que despues de un ciclo de bitcoin que son 4 años, el tope vaya desde 20k de diciembre de 2017 hasta los 70k de diciembre de 2021, ahora que deberia de haber una corección hasta cuando? hasta rozar el ath del ciclo anterior? eso nunca lo ha hecho

Despues del ath del ciclo anterior llegamos a los 3k, que es casi el triple del ath de diciembre 2013. Si lo comparamos a ahora, el triple de los ath del ciclo pasado (20k) son 60k, 60k es el punto mínimo de lo que se deberia llegar en este supuesto mercado bajista que ya veremos. ¿enserio esto va así de lento? de 2017 a 2021 se ha marcado un mísero x3. Eso seria un 180k en 2025 y 540k en 2029 (y ojo estamos contando los picos). El potencial de bitcoin es alrededor de 50M de euros sin contar inflación, y las divisas fiat de esta década no van a salir vivas.


----------



## faraico (25 Ene 2022)

50MM por btc.... Jajajaajajananan


----------



## farang (25 Ene 2022)

No, no, las cifras las digo sin contar la inflación (está bien puesto en el comentario, no lo saltes), podra comprar lo que hoy en dia pueden comprar 50 millones (alrededor, entre 10-100M)

Envidentemente en ningún sitio se vera 1btc= 50 millones de euros, el euro o habrá desaparecido o no valdrá casi nada, en cuyo caso el precio en euros será 1btc= 5.000 millones.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (25 Ene 2022)

Dice que ya sabe cual va a ser el próximo país en adoptar el BTC como moneda de curso legal pero que aún no puede decirlo.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## kynes (26 Ene 2022)




----------



## el cabrero (26 Ene 2022)

@farang no permitas que la infame pequeñez de los mediocres y la envidia corrosiva de los malvados te desanimen:

“Cuando pones la proa visionaria hacia una estrella y tiendes el ala hacia tal excelsitud inasible, afanoso de perfección y rebelde a la mediocridad, llevas en ti el resorte misterioso de un Ideal. Es ascua sagrada, capaz de templarte para grandes acciones. Custódiala; si la dejas apagar no se reenciende jamás. Y si ella muere en ti, quedas inerte: fría bazofia humana. Sólo vives por esa partícula de ensueño que te sobrepone a lo real. Ella es el lis de tu blasón, el penacho de tu temperamento. Innumerables signos la revelan: cuando se te anuda la garganta al recordar la cicuta impuesta a Sócrates, la cruz izada para Cristo y la hoguera encendida a Bruno; -cuando te abstraes en lo infinito leyendo un diálogo de Platón, un ensayo de Montaigne o un discurso de Helvecio; -cuando el corazón se te estremece pensando en la desigual fortuna de esas pasiones en que fuiste, alternativamente, el romeo de tal Julieta y el Werther de tal Carlota; - cuando tus sienes se hielan de emoción al declamar una estrofa de Musset que rima acorde con tu sentir; - y cuando, en suma, admiras la mente preclara de los genios, la sublime virtud de los santos, la magna gesta de los héroes, inclinándote con igual veneración ante los creadores de Verdad o de Belleza.

Todos no se extasían, como tú, ante un crepúsculo, no sueñan frente a una aurora ni cimbran en una tempestad; ni gustan de pasear con Dante, reír con Moliere, temblar con Shakespeare, crujir con Wagner ni enmudecer ante el David, la Cena o el Partenón. Es de pocos esa inquietud de perseguir ávidamente alguna quimera, venerando a filósofos, artistas y pensadores que fundieron en síntesis supremas sus visiones del ser y la eternidad, volando más allá de lo real. Los seres de tu estirpe, cuya imaginación se puebla de ideales y cuyo sentimiento polariza hacia ellos la personalidad entera, forman raza aparte en la humanidad: son los idealistas.

Definiendo su propia emoción, podría decir quien se sintiera poeta: el Ideal es un gesto del espíritu hacia alguna perfección.”

50 millones por btc.. poco me parece

AQUÍ SE HANVICIONA CON COJONES


----------



## Pirro (26 Ene 2022)

Con independencia de lo que pase, BTC comprará más mortadela que IOTA.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Ene 2022)

¿ Y qué más da lo que tú digas si llevas haciendo el ridículo desde hace años, cuando el bitcoin estaba por debajo de $1000 y decías que tenía que bajar ? Ya vamos por los 40k (habiendo tocado incluso los ¡¡ 60k !!) y sigues erre que erre diciendo lo mismo. Algunos no aprendéis ni después de todas las patadas en la boca que os ha dado bitcoin durante los últimos 5 años.

¿ O vas a decir que los 40k de ahora son menos que los 1000 de hace 5 años por culpa de la inflación ? ¿ Ahora te compras menos bocadillos de mortadela con $40k que los que te comprabas hace 5 años con $1000 ? XDD


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (26 Ene 2022)

Al súcnor de anarquistamualdina lo tengo en el ignore de hace años, y ahora veo que lo citáis y sigue diciendo las mismas patrañas de siempre el pobre desgraciado.


----------



## Beborn (26 Ene 2022)

Hay gente que prefiere estar 10 años diciendo que BTC es una burbuja, que se va a hundir, que no vale nada etc. a admitir que todos y cada uno de los dias durante esos 10 años ha estado equivocado.

Y que desea la ruina y el mal de todos, a la ganancia que el nunca tuvo por necio, ignorante o simplemente retard.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Ene 2022)

¿ Te refieres a cuando avisaste de que bitcoin no superaría los 1000 ? Porque "avisar" llevas avisando a los 1000, a los 2000, 5000, 10000 y a saber ya cuantos avisos llevas. Alguno te habrá hecho caso y seguro que te está muy "agradecido". 

Solo quiero dejar constancia para los nuevos que te lean por si acaso pretenden tomar en serio lo que dices.


----------



## ninfireblade (26 Ene 2022)

Beborn dijo:


> Hay gente que prefiere estar 10 años diciendo que BTC es una burbuja, que se va a hundir, que no vale nada etc. a admitir que todos y cada uno de los dias durante esos 10 años ha estado equivocado.
> 
> Y que desea la ruina y el mal de todos, a la ganancia que el nunca tuvo por necio, ignorante o simplemente retard.




La verdad es que intento ponerme en su situación y debe de ser duro. Ahora mismo podría ser millonario de no haber dejado escapar la oportunidad de su vida. Otros simplemente no sabían de la existencia de bitcoin pero él lo ha tenido años delante de sus ojos, le ha dedicado tiempo y aun así lo ha dejado escapar.

Supongo que será un mecanismo de defensa, el intentar engañarse a sí mismo día tras día para no tener ese sentimiento de fracaso, de lo que podría haber sido su vida si no hubiera cometido ese error.


----------



## tolomeo (26 Ene 2022)

ninfireblade dijo:


> La verdad es que intento ponerme en su situación y debe de ser duro. Ahora mismo podría ser millonario de no haber dejado escapar la oportunidad de su vida. Otros simplemente no sabían de la existencia de bitcoin pero él lo ha tenido años delante de sus ojos, le ha dedicado tiempo y aun así lo ha dejado escapar.
> 
> Supongo que será un mecanismo de defensa, el intentar engañarse a sí mismo día tras día para no tener ese sentimiento de fracaso, de lo que podría haber sido su vida si no hubiera cometido ese error.



Básicamente, es gilipollas.
Lo digo sin acritud, aplicando la definición de la RAE:

gilipollas
1. adj. malson. Esp. Necio o estúpido. Apl. a pers., u. t. c. s.
------------

Le aplican varias, pero la 3 le viene al dedo:

necio, cia
Del lat. _nescius._

1. adj. Ignorante y que no sabe lo que podía o debía saber. U. t. c. s.

2. adj. Falto de inteligencia o de razón. U. t. c. s.

3. adj. Terco y porfiado en lo que hace o dice. U. t. c. s.

4. adj. Propio de la persona necia.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Ene 2022)

Ojo que la cosa se pone interesante.

Putin pumps the brakes on Russian Central Bank's push to ban crypto, sees future in mining

No he escuchado el original, pero esto confirma que la guerra por el minado y por BTC va mucho más allá de lo que imaginamos.


----------



## ivest2 (26 Ene 2022)

Ha recuperado unos $6k desde el mínimo de estos días.


----------



## cholesfer (26 Ene 2022)

Manipulaciones sanas del mercado en escasos periodos de 15-25'. Que barbaridad.

En fin los exchanges son la nueva banca y la banca siempre gana...solo que a este paso nos vamos a pirar el resto.


----------



## stacksats (26 Ene 2022)

para cuando iota a 5 y que no falle la red cada año?

tambien estaban quemadetes la gente aqui no?





__





Bitcoin alcanza los 1000 USD. Troles with the ASS ON FIRE por doquier.


Aquí nadie que habla ha comprado bitcoins a 1000 $, lo que quieren es que los compres tú a ese precio los comprados a 4$ por ellos. Una cosa es especular con pequeñas cantidades y otra el sueldo mensual de un trabajador. Si aquí nadie compra bitcoins a 1000 entonces carecen de autoridad...




www.burbuja.info





Cuidado con las mierdas centralizadas y los sats con KYC, esto esta por llegar









La reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional impone una reserva estratégica para afrontar crisis y pandemias


El Gobierno podrá requisar temporalmente bienes privados en caso de emergencia, según el anteproyecto




elpais.com


----------



## Josar (27 Ene 2022)

Por supuesto que España y muchos otros países se van a desintegrar


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Ene 2022)

Cuidado con lo que se viene


----------



## kynes (27 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Cuidado con lo que se viene



La FED y lo que no es la FED


----------



## Josar (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## |SNaKe| (28 Ene 2022)

Arizona y BITCOIN!!!

https://www.azleg.gov/legtext/55leg/2R/bills/sb1341p.pdf


----------



## Rajoy (28 Ene 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Arizona y BITCOIN!!!
> 
> https://www.azleg.gov/legtext/55leg/2R/bills/sb1341p.pdf



Medio de pago en Arizona ?!

Si eso es cierto, es la noticia más bullish para la cotización de bitcoin que he visto en años …


----------



## Carlos París (29 Ene 2022)

El FMI empieza a amenazar a El Salvador. Será Bukele el próximo Gadafi?








Si bitcoin es moneda de curso legal no hay préstamos: la advertencia del FMI a El Salvador


En septiembre del año pasado, El Salvador se convirtió en el primer país del mundo en adoptar el bitcoin como moneda de curso legal, pero esta medida ha...




www.xataka.com


----------



## nandin83 (29 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> El FMI empieza a amenazar a El Salvador. Será Bukele el próximo Gadafi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La respuesta de Bukele



No parece muy preocupado.


----------



## Carlos París (29 Ene 2022)

nandin83 dijo:


> La respuesta de Bukele
> 
> 
> 
> No parece muy preocupado.



Ya. Lincoln y Kennedy tampoco estaban muy preocupados cuando intervinieron la política monetaria. Y Gadafi tenía un país muy próspero con el dinar referenciado al oro. Ya se inventarán algo para buscarle las vueltas a Bukele, no por la importancia que pueda tener El Salvador, sino para evitar que sirva de ejemplo. Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## el cabrero (29 Ene 2022)

Es de entender que a los estates les interese mucho más la adopción de bitcoin antes que la supremacía monetaria china a través del yuan digital (el cual debe estár próximo a aparecer)

No se a quien leí por aquí que Saylor era el tapado de usa en btc.. también están las granjas de texas, ahora lo de arizona, etc...

Por lo tanto no creo que toquen a Bukele.

Vamos, que por paradojas de la vida, al final pueden ser los propios americanos los que abracen la descentralización monetaria antes de que su dolar se vaya al carajo.... "el enemigo de mi enemigo es mi amigo"

El gran perjudicado por la adopción de bitcoin son los chinos, de los cuales niblos propios rusos se fían


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (29 Ene 2022)

el cabrero dijo:


> Es de entender que a los estates les interese mucho más la adopción de bitcoin antes que la supremacía monetaria china a través del yuan digital (el cual debe estár próximo a aparecer)
> 
> No se a quien leí por aquí que Saylor era el tapado de usa en btc.. también están las granjas de texas, ahora lo de arizona, etc...
> 
> ...




Es una de las teorías que he escuchado, después del patrón dolar-oro vino el petrodolar y ahora, la siguiente fase es el Bitcoin-dolar, es decir que seguirá siendo el dolar la moneda fiat hegemónica mundial y respaldada por el Bitcoin creado y mantenido por energia verde cara y escasa, estas últimas características son necesarias, ya fue así con el oro y petróleo. El nexo entre BTC y dolar será encauzado por las stablecoins como Tether.

Hoy por hoy no lo termino de ver que vaya a ser así, la capitalización del BTC sigue siendo una gota en el océano financiero mundial pero quien sabe, en cualquier caso esta claro que USA lleva la delantera mundial mientras que China se ha pegado un histórico tiro en el pie con la prohibición.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ene 2022)

Hoy leí en algún sitio que también Mississippi se sumaba a legislar a favor de Bitcoin, pero no sé si será algo como lo que pretende Arizona, estilo el Salvador. En cualquier caso algo se está moviendo en Estados Unidos, pudiera ser el detonante del rally que lo lleve a más de 100k.

Cuando la gente lo da por muerto es cuando se llevan las sorpresas. Y por cierto, China la está cagando inmensamente.


----------



## stacksats (30 Ene 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Dice que ya sabe cual va a ser el próximo país en adoptar el BTC como moneda de curso legal pero que aún no puede decirlo.


----------



## barborico (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## kynes (30 Ene 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Ya. Lincoln y Kennedy tampoco estaban muy preocupados cuando intervinieron la política monetaria. Y Gadafi tenía un país muy próspero con el dinar referenciado al oro. Ya se inventarán algo para buscarle las vueltas a Bukele, no por la importancia que pueda tener El Salvador, sino para evitar que sirva de ejemplo. Ojalá me equivoque.



El Salvador para el FMI va a ser un ejemplo de lo que no se debe hacer. Un cabeza de turco voluntario.

Debe estar todo pactado desde el principio, la aprobación Overnight de la Ley Bitcoin, supuestamente oponiéndose a las recomendaciones dictadas por el FMI. Un montaje de mucho cuidado. 

Pronto sabremos.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ene 2022)

El NWO está amenazando con sanciones a los oligarcas rusos, cosa que está molestando mucho. Estos oligarcas harían bien en empezar a proteger su capital en BTC. De hecho ya debe haber algunos que lo hacen.


----------



## kynes (1 Feb 2022)

Los juakers no tendrán problemas para sacarlos legalmente por los países que se han puesto al servicio del capital.

El problema ahora para los nobeles son los "no estudiados" que no podrán pegarse un viajecito a El Salvador. 








Krugman ve en las criptomonedas las nuevas subprime: ''Las familias vulnerables pagarán el precio''


Las criptomonedas llevan años siendo sometidas a escrutinio y a críticas constantes. El último en advertir de su peligro es Paul Krugman, premio Nobel de Economía en 2008 y divulgador, quien ve paralelismos entre lo que está sucediendo en el mercado de las criptodivisas y lo que ocurrió hace más...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## juli (1 Feb 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> El FMI empieza a amenazar a El Salvador.



Empieza a promocionar.

Tras más de una docena de años...aún con ésas ?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## kynes (1 Feb 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El NWO está amenazando con sanciones a los oligarcas rusos, cosa que está molestando mucho. Estos oligarcas harían bien en empezar a proteger su capital en BTC. De hecho ya debe haber algunos que lo hacen.



Obvio. Los oligarcas tendrán BTCs de sobra. Pero lo que les interesa de verdad es otra cosa que no les da BTC, el control total y absoluto, de su parcelita al menos.

El piloto del rublo digital ya está aquí
Russia launches digital ruble pilot with 12 banks 

Al mismo tiempo, no prohiben pero limitan de alguna forma la circulación de criptomonedas (exchanges, p2p, etc.) Están preocupados por la inestabilidad financiera de las criptos Russia is planning to restrict cryptos but not outright ban them " According to a Central Bank report, *Russia is home to 11.2 per cent of Bitcoin’s global mining hashrate* and there are over $5 billion (€4.4 billion) worth of crypto transactions conducted every year. "

Dice el artículo sobre Rusia que el CBDC ruso será sólo para uso doméstico "The bank has also stated that the pilot will focus on using the CBDC for domestic transactions and that it will not be trialling cross-border payments at this stage." ¿Por qué razón Rusia no quiere pensar ahora, y deja para el futuro las transferencias transfronterizas? 

EEUU parece que va con retraso, o no?


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Feb 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


>



Este si que es un buen maximalista, Saylor, no le importa emitir los bonos que hagan falta para comprar más BTC.


----------



## Leo Viridis (2 Feb 2022)

Yanis Varoufakis sobre bitcoin:







Cuando los 'maximalistas del Bitcoin', como usted los llama, se abocan a la lírica para describir la incapacidad de imprimir dinero (y celebran esta incapacidad como una característica del Bitcoin, en lugar de un error), están siendo terriblemente poco originales; banales, me atrevo a decir. El capitalismo casi muere en 1929, y decenas de millones de personas murieron en la guerra posterior, en parte debido a la falacia tóxica que sustentaba el patrón oro en ese momento y del Bitcoin ahora. ¿Cuál es la falacia? La falacia de la composición, como la llamó John Maynard Keynes.

Su esencia es una tendencia a extrapolar el ámbito personal al macroeconómico. Decir que si algo es bueno para mí, si una práctica es buena a nivel de mi familia, negocio, etc., también debe ser bueno para el Estado, el gobierno, la humanidad en general. Por ejemplo, sí, la parsimonia es algo bueno para mí, personalmente. Si no puedo llegar a fin de mes, necesito apretarme el cinturón; de lo contrario, me hundiré más y más en deudas. Sin embargo, ocurre exactamente lo contrario en macroeconomía: si, en medio de una recesión, el gobierno trata de apretarse el cinturón como un medio para eliminar su déficit presupuestario, entonces el gasto público disminuirá en un momento de caída del gasto privado. Y dado que la suma del gasto público y privado es igual al ingreso agregado, el gobierno estará, sin darse cuenta, magnificando la recesión y, sí, también su propio déficit (a medida que caen los ingresos del gobierno). Este es un ejemplo de una cosa (ajustarse el cinturón) que es buena a nivel micro y catastrófica a nivel macro.

De manera similar a como ocurre con el oro, el Bitcoin y todas las demás 'cosas' que tienen valor de cambio: si tiene oro, es bueno para usted si su suministro es limitado, fijo si es posible. Lo mismo con el Bitcoin, plata, dólares. (es por esto que los ricos y poderosos tradicionalmente se opusieron a la política monetaria expansiva, gritando sobre la 'hiperinflación' en un abrir y cerrar de ojos). Entonces, si usted está invirtiendo en Bitcoin, o por alguna razón se pone eufórico cada vez que el dólar sube el tipo de cambio, tiene todas las razones para pensar que el suministro algorítmico fijo es una buena característica. Pero eso tiene un precio: una oferta monetaria fija se traduce en una dinámica deflacionaria que, en un sistema propenso a subemplear a su gente y a invertir poco en las cosas que la sociedad necesita (es decir, bajo el capitalismo), estamos ante una catástrofe en ciernes.
















Yanis Varoufakis: “Cuando el Bitcoin se integra en un sistema oligárquico e inhumano de explotación este orden se convierte en feudal”


El economista griego brinda una visión panorámica y crítica de lo que sucede en la intersección entre el dinero, la macroeconomía y el mundo digital.




www.elsaltodiario.com


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (2 Feb 2022)

Varufakis es el Garzón griego, ni puto caso


----------



## Carlos París (2 Feb 2022)

Varufakis es el gilipollas que acabó sirviendo a Grecia en bandeja al FMI, mientras había flipaos que se pajeaban con él. Lo que salga de su boca es como un ojete soltando pedos y mierda líquida.


----------



## Leo Viridis (2 Feb 2022)

Vale, nos cae mal y es gilipollas. Pero yo no controlo tanto sobre economía y me gustaría leer a alguien que rebate lo que dice con buenos argumentos.


----------



## Carlos París (2 Feb 2022)

Leo Viridis dijo:


> Vale, nos cae mal y es gilipollas. Pero yo no controlo tanto sobre economía y me gustaría leer a alguien que rebate lo que dice con buenos argumentos.



Viene, en esencia, a defender el gasto público de los estados, es decir , impresora y más impresora.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Feb 2022)

Leo Viridis dijo:


> Vale, nos cae mal y es gilipollas. Pero yo no controlo tanto sobre economía y me gustaría leer a alguien que rebate lo que dice con buenos argumentos.



Está soltando garzonadas de neocomunistas subnormales


----------



## juli (2 Feb 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Está soltando garzonadas de neocomunistas subnormales



Se puede pasar una wallet normal a multifirma ? ( Se pueden añadir firmas ? )

O sabes si se ha propuesto algo similar ?


----------



## gusti (2 Feb 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Viene, en esencia, a defender el gasto público de los estados, es decir , impresora y más impresora.



El keynesianismo es el sueño húmedo de los políticos, gasto y más gasto hasta que la impresora haga BRRRRR ...


----------



## juli (2 Feb 2022)

Carlos París dijo:


> Viene, en esencia, a defender el gasto público de los estados, es decir , impresora y más impresora.



Lo cual no implica necesariamente nada malo. Siempre k separes esa dinámica de otros formatos monetarios.




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Está soltando garzonadas de neocomunistas subnormales



Garzón no le llega a ése al puto ojete.

Una atención irrenunciable a la especie puede encajar ferpektamente en un contrato social legítimo y digno. Nahide debe renunciar a respirar porke a otro le dé por ser minoyario. Se vela por ambos derechos y kadakualo a su vaina.

Si es a costa de fiat infinito sin salpicar a otros sistemas, cero problemas. Salvo para kienes hagan un puto Madrí-Farsa de cualkier exposición monetaria. La polarización intelestuá es filofoxía tipo test. Indigencia konzetual & kuñadixmo.


----------



## donetereo (2 Feb 2022)

Leo Viridis dijo:


> Vale, nos cae mal y es gilipollas.



Pero si es primo hermano de Huerta de Soto. Ejemplo:


Spoiler



La situación suena compleja pero es muy, muy simple. La mayoría de dólares, libras, euros y yenes ya son digitales. La digitalización del dinero no es el problema. El tema es el monopolio del sistema de pagos. Hoy en día, cada persona usa dinero digital (aplicaciones telefónicas o tarjetas de plástico) para comprar una taza de café en su Starbucks local. Pero, para hacerlo, primero necesita una cuenta en un banco comercial. En otras palabras, para otorgarle acceso a dinero fiduciario digital, el Estado lo obliga a caer en los brazos de los bancos comerciales.

A día de hoy, el Estado garantiza que el monopolio sobre los pagos esté en manos de los bancos comerciales. Y eso es solo uno de los regalos que le hace a la oligarquía. Un segundo regalo, aún mayor, es que solo los bancos comerciales pueden tener una cuenta en el banco central. Por lo tanto, cuando llega una recesión y el banco central decide estimular la economía, el banco central reduce la tasa de interés del sobregiro que otorga a los bancos comerciales, quienes luego explotan esta reducción para beneficiarse del arbitraje con el usuario (prestando el dinero a los clientes a un tasa de interés más alta). Y cuando la recesión empeora aún más (como ha sido el caso desde 2008 y ahora con la pandemia), el banco central imprime dólares o euros digitales y los acredita directamente en las cuentas que los bancos comerciales tienen con el banco central. ¡Esta es la definición de tener un privilegio exorbitante!

Tal es la razón por la que Wall Street prefiere ver explotar el mundo, asistir al fin del tiempo o la llegada del Armagedón, en lugar de permitir que la FED proceda con el dólar digital: porque un dólar digital significa que todos los residentes de los Estados Unidos y cualquiera que resida fuera pero lleve a cabo un comercio fronterizo con estadounidenses, reciba una billetera digital. Eso sería increíblemente perjudicial para el poder de los bancos comerciales. Primero, porque la gente ya no estaría obligada a abrir una cuenta bancaria con ellos (¡piense en todas las tarifas perdidas!). En segundo lugar, porque ya no existirá una justificación de por qué la Fed o el BCE, etc., no pueden, cuando creen que deben estimular la economía, lanzar dinero de helicóptero para todos. ¿Por qué acreditar dólares solo a las cuentas que los bancos comerciales mantienen en la Reserva Federal y no acreditar las billeteras digitales de las personas directamente? De hecho, ¿existe alguna razón para dar dinero a los bancos comerciales?


La segunda parte de la entrevista es la parte más interesante donde habla sobre los conceptos de "tecnofeudalismo" y "capital de comando".


Spoiler



Hipótesis 1: el dinero del banco central reemplazó a las ganancias privadas como motor del sistema.

La rentabilidad ya no impulsa el sistema como un todo, a pesar de que ello sigue siendo el principio y el fin para los empresarios individuales. Considere lo que sucedió en Londres el 12 de agosto de 2020. Fue el día en que los mercados se enteraron de que la economía británica se contrajo desastrosamente, y mucho más de lo que esperaban los analistas (se había perdido más del 20% del ingreso nacional en los primeros siete meses de 2020). Al escuchar la sombría noticia, los financieros pensaron: '¡Genial! El Banco de Inglaterra, presa del pánico, imprimirá aún más libras y las canalizará hacia nosotros para comprar acciones. ¡Es hora de comprar acciones!’

Esta es solo una de las innumerables manifestaciones que dan cuenta sobre una nueva realidad global: en los Estados Unidos y en todo Occidente, los bancos centrales imprimen dinero que los financieros prestan a las corporaciones, quienes luego lo usan para recomprar sus acciones –cuyos precios se desvinculan de las ganancias. Los nuevos barones, como resultado, expanden sus feudos, cortesía del dinero del estado, ¡aunque nunca obtengan un centavo de ganancia!

Además, dictan términos sobre el supuesto último del Soberano: los bancos centrales que los mantienen 'líquidos'. Si bien la Fed, por ejemplo, se enorgullece de su poder e independencia, hoy en día se muestra completamente impotente para detener lo que comenzó en 2008: imprimir dinero en nombre de banqueros y corporaciones. Incluso si la Fed sospecha que, al mantener la liquidez de los barones corporativos, está precipitando la inflación, pero también sabe que poner fin a la impresión de dinero hará que la casa se derrumbe. El terror a provocar una avalancha de deudas incobrables y quiebras convierte a la Fed en rehén de su propia decisión de imprimir y asegura que seguirá imprimiendo billetes para mantener con liquidez a los magnates. Esto nunca ha sucedido antes. Los poderosos bancos centrales, que hoy en día mantienen el sistema funcionando por sí solos, nunca han ejercido tan poco poder. Y así volvemos al argumento inicial: solo es bajo el feudalismo cómo el soberano se siente subordinado a sus barones, mientras sigue siendo responsable de mantener en pie todo el edificio.

Hipótesis 2: Las plataformas digitales están reemplazando a los mercados

Amazon.com, Facebook, etc. no son mercados. Al entrar en ellos, dejan atrás el capitalismo. Dentro de estas plataformas, un algoritmo (perteneciente a una persona o a muy pocas personas) decide qué está a la venta, quién ve qué mercancías están disponibles y cuánto se quedará en concepto de alquiler el propietario de la plataforma sobre las ganancias de los capitalistas vasallos a los que se permite comerciar dentro de la plataforma. En resumen, cada vez más la actividad económica se desplaza de los mercados a los feudos digitales. Y eso no es todo.

Durante el siglo XX y hasta el día de hoy, los trabajadores de las grandes empresas capitalistas oligopólicas (como General Electric, Exxon-Mobil o General Motors) recibían aproximadamente el 80% de los ingresos de la empresa. Los trabajadores de las Big Tech ni siquiera recaudan el 1% de los ingresos de sus empleadores. Esto se debe a que el trabajo remunerado realiza solo una fracción del trabajo del que se benefician las grandes tecnologías. ¿Quién realiza la mayor parte del trabajo? ¡La mayoría del resto de nosotros! Por primera vez en la historia, casi todo el mundo produce de forma gratuita (a menudo con entusiasmo), aumentando el capital social de las Big Tech (eso es lo que significa subir cosas a Facebook o moverse mientras uno está conectado a Google Maps). Y, además, este capital adopta una forma nueva, mucho más poderosa (véase más adelante, donde hablo del capital de comando).

Al mismo tiempo, las empresas que operan en mercados capitalistas normales –fuera de las grandes tecnologías y las grandes finanzas– están viendo colapsar su rentabilidad de todos modos, su dependencia del dinero del banco central crecer exponencialmente y su propiedad ser engullidas por capital privado y las SPAC (una compañía con un propósito especial de compra). Ergo, mientras las relaciones sociales de producción feudales estaban en decadencia (y reemplazadas por relaciones sociales capitalistas) en la década de 1780, hoy son las relaciones sociales de producción capitalistas las que están siendo reemplazadas por lo que yo llamo relaciones sociales tecnofeudales.

Resumiendo: el capital se está fortaleciendo pero el capitalismo está muriendo. Está asumiendo un sistema en el que una nueva clase dominante posee y administra tanto el dinero estatal que lo lubrica (en lugar de las ganancias capitalistas) como los nuevos reinos no mercantiles en los que muy pocos hacen que muchos trabajen en su nombre. Las ganancias capitalistas (en el sentido de las ganancias empresariales entendidas por Adam Smith y Karl Marx) están desapareciendo, mientras que nuevas formas de renta se acumulan en las cuentas de los nuevos tecno-señores que controlan tanto el Estado como los feudos digitales, en los que el trabajo no remunerado o precario es realizado por las masas, quienes empiezan a parecerse a tecnocampesinos.


----------



## Porestar (2 Feb 2022)

_"Los inversores deben considerar ir en largo en cardano, solana y polkadot"





_


----------



## CBDC (2 Feb 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> _"Los inversores deben considerar ir en largo en cardano, solana y polkadot"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_"Las redes que funcionan con proof of stake son mucho más eficientes"_

Si se trata de eficiencia ya tenemos las bases de datos centralizadas, no es necesario tener miles de copias de lo mismo en AWS.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Feb 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> _"Los inversores deben considerar ir en largo en cardano, solana y polkadot"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haber si se esperan un poco y se va a la mierda todo para el lunes que ya estare mas tranquilo, 

Le voy a meter mas salvajemente aun al XRP voy a dejar carteras con XRP por todos lados por si luego la lio con alguna o me hakean o yo que se........ esa es en la que mas fe sigo teniendo para el futuro.


----------



## Cui Bono (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## laresial (3 Feb 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> _"Los inversores deben considerar ir en largo en cardano, solana y polkadot"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algunos le ponen por 15.000 €
y otros dicen que puede llegar a 10.000 €

Hubo hace un año, en la crisis de la Estafa Covid en los momentos de mayor terror mediatico que llego a 4.500 €


----------



## Porestar (3 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Haber si se esperan un poco y se va a la mierda todo para el lunes que ya estare mas tranquilo,
> 
> Le voy a meter mas salvajemente aun al XRP voy a dejar carteras con XRP por todos lados por si luego la lio con alguna o me hakean o yo que se........ esa es en la que mas fe sigo teniendo para el futuro.



No te referirás a dejarlo en exchanges no?


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Parlakistan (3 Feb 2022)

Los listos llevan muchísimo tiempo acumulando.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Feb 2022)

BTC acaba de pasar en volumen de transacciones de capitales a un gigante como American Express, continua creciendo a un ritmo vertiginoso, me da la sensación de que el precio actual es una olla a presión a punto de explotar y están haciendo esfuerzos titánicos para tratar de contenerlo.


----------



## Rajoy (3 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ...
> 
> Dice el artículo sobre Rusia que el CBDC ruso será sólo para uso doméstico "The bank has also stated that the pilot will focus on using the CBDC for domestic transactions and that it will not be trialling cross-border payments at this stage." ¿Por qué razón Rusia no quiere pensar ahora, y deja para el futuro las transferencias transfronterizas?
> 
> EEUU parece que va con retraso, o no?




Las CBDC's tienen detrás la fuerza de los bancos centrales que las emiten, pero esa fortaleza es tambien su mayor debilidad. Solo pueden funcionar en sus respectivas áreas de influencia. O es que alguien cree que EEUU va a atesorar Yuanes digitales anulables a voluntad por el Pcch ?
Por eso no tienen demasiado sentido las transferencias transfronterizas o, al menos, no lo tienen fuera del área de influencia del banco central de turno.

Bitcoin es otra cosa. Nadie te los puede confiscar o anular. Las CBDC's no van a ir más allá de lo que van ahora las monedas fiat. Todo lo contrario, puesto que sus poseedores van a ser más fácilmente controlables y expoliables. Quien con dos dedos de frente quiere esa mierda ?

Y la estúpida discusión de Pow vs. Pos ya aburre. Es tan falsa como el cambio climático. Cualquiera que lleve un tiempo por aquí sabe lo que han sufrido algunos proyectos basados en Pos. Es muy sencillo. Un castillo es mucho más fácil de asaltar si tiene 3 soldaditos defendiéndolo que si tiene 30 mil. El Pow, la prueba de trabajo, no es más que eso: potencia de cálculo que garantiza la seguridad. Lo demás son atajos que tarde o temprano pueden fallar estrepitosamente.


----------



## el cabrero (3 Feb 2022)

“Desde nuestro punto de vista, estás presenciando nada menos que el declive de la Edad Moderna. Es un desarrollo impulsado por una lógica despiadada pero oculta. Más de lo que comúnmente entendemos, el próximo milenio ya no será’moderno’. Decimos esto no para implicar que se enfrente a un futuro salvaje o atrasado, aunque eso es posible, sino para enfatizar que la etapa de la historia que ahora se abre será cualitativamente diferente de aquello en lo que naciste.
Se acerca algo nuevo. Así como las sociedades agrícolas diferían en especie de las bandas de caza y recolección, y las sociedades industriales diferían radicalmente de los sistemas agrícolas feudales o campesinos, el Nuevo Mundo por venir marcará un cambio radical de todo lo visto antes ”.

-“The Sovereign Individual”, página 53


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Feb 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> No te referirás a dejarlo en exchanges no?




Por todos sitios quiero dejarlo, en unos sitios mas en otros menos, tambien en exchanges, si dejo tampoco hace falta una salvajada de dinero, simplemente por ejemplo 300 o 400 XRP en cada exchange de los que he estado mariconeando no pasa nada, tambien dejar en carteras de estas tipo trust wallet, no se cuales usareis vosotros.

Pero dejar por varios sitios, varias carteras, pensandolo habria sido lo mejor si alguien llega a tener bitcoin desde tiempos remotos por que ahora se encontraria con un dineral concentrado quizas en una sola cartera y quizas lo mejor habria sido repartir por varias, asi algunas no hay ni que tocarlas mientras que de las otras vas sacando pasta para tus cosillas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (3 Feb 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Algunos le ponen por 15.000 €
> y otros dicen que puede llegar a 10.000 €
> 
> Hubo hace un año, en la crisis de la Estafa Covid en los momentos de mayor terror mediatico que llego a 4.500 €




Si hay guerra y hay desplome de acciones y de todo bitcoin tambien habria de desplomarse aunque sea poco tiempo, habra que ver tambien el nivel de guerra que ponen


----------



## kynes (3 Feb 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Quien con dos dedos de frente quiere esa mierda ?



Y qué importa lo que quiera la gente? Las CBDCs van a llegar lo queramos o no. Independientemente del futuro que puedan tener BTC y otros tokens. 

Hoy mismo ha anunciado la Digital Pound Foundation que se asocian con DigiEuro para "traer nuevas formas de dinero" a UK y más lejos. Supuestamente quieren contribuir al debate público.

Si hace falta engañar a la gente para que vayan corriendo al bancodromo a cambiar sus estampitas por CBDCs se les engañará.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (3 Feb 2022)

Leo Viridis dijo:


> Yanis Varoufakis sobre bitcoin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





La putita griega de Soros chillando como una histérica porque existe el BTC que impide que los gobiernos te lo roben todo y arruinen vía inflación.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (3 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Los juakers no tendrán problemas para sacarlos legalmente por los países que se han puesto al servicio del capital.
> 
> El problema ahora para los nobeles son los "no estudiados" que no podrán pegarse un viajecito a El Salvador.
> 
> ...



Y eso es un premio nobel de (((economía))), está al mismo nivel de los cuñados foreros que sueltan las mismas gilipolleces sobre el BTC año tras año.


----------



## Cui Bono (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## Leo Viridis (4 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 931378



¿Entonces comparamos Bitcoin con una moneda o con acciones?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Feb 2022)

Vuelven los felices 40k hamijos.


----------



## Carlos París (4 Feb 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Vuelven los felices 40k hamijos.



Quieto parao que el menda tié que comprar!


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Feb 2022)

Muy buena la noticia, ya se sabía, pero ahora hay fechas.


----------



## ivest2 (4 Feb 2022)

Por qué sube tanto hoy?


----------



## stacksats (4 Feb 2022)

ivest2 dijo:


> Por qué sube tanto hoy?



No te preguntes porque sube tanto preguntate de que serviran esos satoshis sin kyc en casos como estos









La reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional impone una reserva estratégica para afrontar crisis y pandemias


El Gobierno podrá requisar temporalmente bienes privados en caso de emergencia, según el anteproyecto




elpais.com





Seguro que el PP también se equivocara en la votacion


----------



## gapema (4 Feb 2022)

ivest2 dijo:


> Por qué sube tanto hoy?



Porque hay más demanda que oferta


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 Feb 2022)

Josar dijo:


>



Lo acabo de ver y quizá el que más me atrae es el HalCash.


----------



## kynes (5 Feb 2022)

ivest2 dijo:


> Por qué sube tanto hoy?



Parece la Onda 4 de la corrección 1-2-3-4-5.

La 5 podría llevar a BTC por debajo de 30k


----------



## _______ (5 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Y qué importa lo que quiera la gente? Las CBDCs van a llegar lo queramos o no. Independientemente del futuro que puedan tener BTC y otros tokens.
> 
> Hoy mismo ha anunciado la Digital Pound Foundation que se asocian con DigiEuro para "traer nuevas formas de dinero" a UK y más lejos. Supuestamente quieren contribuir al debate público.
> 
> Si hace falta engañar a la gente para que vayan corriendo al bancodromo a cambiar sus estampitas por CBDCs se les engañará.



Si pero hay una gran diferencia entre lo que era ek dinero papel vs oro y otras formas de dinero y entre cbdc y bitcoin u otra crypto descentralizada.

El dinero fiat ofrecia la comodidad de enviar dinero rapido de A a B con el intermediario que lo farantizaba. Lo cual no era posible con otras formas de dinero. El emisor garantizaba el "valor" de cada billete fiat.

Con el bitcoin uno puedes enviar de A a B sin intermediarios que efectuen el envio y sin necesidasd de intermediarios que garanticen su "valor".

Con el tiempo mas gente se Dara cuenta que los cbdc pierden valor y el bitcoin aumenta .

Ademas con el bitcoin no puedes emitir futuros de bitcoin a la ligera como se hace con el oro para suprimir su valor porque el numero maximo de Bitcoins es conocido

Ademas que hay bloaques de praises tratando de hacer que su cbdc valga mas que el de los demas


----------



## CBDC (5 Feb 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Ademas con el bitcoin no puedes emitir futuros de bitcoin a la ligera como se hace con el oro para suprimir su valor porque el numero maximo de Bitcoins es conocido



Aunque no se sabe la cantidad exacta de oro físico hay ciertas cantidades que se especula puede rondar, que ni se acercan a la cantidad de oro papel. Y eso no les impide manipular el precio.

Lo que complica operar con Bitcoin papel es que es fácilmente auditable. ¿Cuantos Bitcoin tiene Binance? ¿Cuanto oro hay en Fort Knox? Para lo primero solo necesitas saber su dirección, para lo segundo te lo tienes que creer, porque los pocos auditores que han dejado entrar no les han dejado inspeccionar todo el oro.
Pero la mejor baza es que es fácil de transportar. Pueden tumbar el precio del oro papel porque pocos piden la entrega en físico, ya que hay que ir a recogerlo y eso dispara los costes y no todo el mundo puede. Pero con Bitcoin si tumban el precio es tan fácil como que a vencimiento te lo envíen a tu dirección, transformando su Bitcoin papel a Bitcoin real.


----------



## stacksats (5 Feb 2022)

Bitcoin solo sirve para especular? 









Coinphony [ES]


Encuentre las últimas noticias, actualizaciones, valores, precios y más sobre criptomonedas relacionados con Bitcoin, Ethereum, Dogecoin, DeFi y NFT con Coinphony




coinphony.com


----------



## Rajoy (5 Feb 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Bitcoin solo sirve para especular?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cualquier bitcoinero que se precie debería de donar a esta causa. Los camioneros canadienses no solo luchan por sus derechos, están luchando por los de todos. La guerra contra el NOM se desarrolla en diferentes frentes. Canadá es el primer país donde se ha empezado a estructurar una resistencia. Es vital que reciban todo nuestro apoyo.
Si el NOM consigue imponer su agenda distópica en occidente, bitcoin puede sufrir mucho.


----------



## Digamelon (6 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Parece la Onda 4 de la corrección 1-2-3-4-5.
> 
> La 5 podría llevar a BTC por debajo de 30k



Ojalá se pusiese por debajo de 1k

Compraría todo lo que pudiese.


----------



## stacksats (6 Feb 2022)

Aparte del tio al que le haces foto y te gusta que te de, el gobierno tambien te dara tu dosis









La reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional impone una reserva estratégica para afrontar crisis y pandemias


El Gobierno podrá requisar temporalmente bienes privados en caso de emergencia, según el anteproyecto




elpais.com










Reloj de la deuda pública española | EUROSCI Network


Este reloj estima la evolución de la deuda pública española en tiempo real, en términos totales, per cápita y por hogar, extrapolando los datos de deuda pública (calculada según el Procedimiento de Déficit Excesivo) y de población del último año publicado. Deuda pública total:1000000000000 euros...




www.eurosci.net





Yo declaro mis impuestos pero cuando yo quiero no a base de imponer reservas estrategicas, comprar sin kyc y haciendo coinjoin no implicia no declarar, implica ser libre en lo que es tuyo sin que ningun gobierno te pueda robar lo que es tuyo


----------



## stacksats (6 Feb 2022)

cuanto tributas tu? yo mas del 25%

mirate la noticia por favor 









La reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional impone una reserva estratégica para afrontar crisis y pandemias


El Gobierno podrá requisar temporalmente bienes privados en caso de emergencia, según el anteproyecto




elpais.com





aqui no se habla de tributar se habla de que lo que has ahorrado toda tu vida te lo quitan al 0%


----------



## stacksats (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Digamelon (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## |SNaKe| (6 Feb 2022)

Cuanto odio, menudo fracaso de vida tienes que tener, venga a ignorados.

Ademas de subnormal, al menos si defiendes el pago de impuestos espero que seas funcivago y te beneficies de ello porque de no ser así, siento decírtelo, eres retrasado profundo.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Feb 2022)

Vaya, aquí aparece el subnormal de turno, contándonos que hemos de pagarle su psicólogo y los medicamentos para sus complejos


----------



## elKaiser (6 Feb 2022)

Sinn ánimo de ofender, ¿cuantos años tienes?.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Feb 2022)

Muerto de hambre podemita detected. ¿Y qué haréis cuando hayáis robado TODO a ”los ricos”? ¿De qué coño pensáis vivir?


----------



## |SNaKe| (6 Feb 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Muerto de hambre podemita detected. ¿Y qué haréis cuando hayáis robado TODO a ”los ricos”? ¿De qué coño pensáis vivir?



Lo típico, matarse entre ellos, a la historia me remito.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Feb 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Lo típico, matarse entre ellos, a la historia me remito.



Pues podrían hacerlo sin joder a los demás, así de paso nos divertiríamos un poco con el espectáculo.


----------



## Llorón (6 Feb 2022)

Te voy a contar dos secretos, no muchas personas los saben, pero te lo voy a contar, estás listo? Al gobierno le importamos una mierda y el bien común del que hablan no existe. 

Espero que seas troll.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Feb 2022)

Voy a contarte una cosa, pero debes ser fuerte: Walt Disney murió en 1966.


----------



## |SNaKe| (6 Feb 2022)

Cuando leo el bien común o hacienda somos todos me entra la risa joder jajaja

Menudos subnormales los creyentes del estado, venga a ver si os ponéis la décima dosis y palmais


----------



## |SNaKe| (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Rajoy (6 Feb 2022)

A ver si os expropian dice ! 
Coco, estudia un poquito lo que es bitcoin antes de venir aquí a decir tonterías ... cielo


----------



## stacksats (6 Feb 2022)

Es mas facil expropiar oro que satoshis sin kyc, con coinjoin, multifirma y buena passphrase y si hay timelock ya es imposible estudialo pero quizas es pedir demasiado


----------



## CBDC (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Parlakistan (6 Feb 2022)

No se quién es el comunista que está diciendo tonterías en este hilo, lo tengo en ignore.


----------



## vpsn (7 Feb 2022)

muchas gracias por el aporte caballero, se echaba de menos un aporte de tanta calidad


----------



## Llorón (7 Feb 2022)

Ya vendrás llorando cuando todos vivamos debajo de un puente por el "bien común", no te voy a dar ningún cartón.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Feb 2022)

Está subiendo lento pero seguro, como los borricos, mola.


----------



## pepeluismi (7 Feb 2022)

Es indestructible


----------



## |SNaKe| (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Parlakistan (7 Feb 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


>



Esa es una consultora de las gordas, algo saben de temas monetarios y regulatorios, muy interesante.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Satoshi (7 Feb 2022)

al ignore eres troll y de los malos, ni risa me creaste


----------



## barborico (8 Feb 2022)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Feb 2022)

Conoce a Heather Morgan: "rapero" y colaborador de Forbes arrestado en atraco de bitcoin de 4 mil millones de dólares


cryptoshitcompra.com Conoce a Heather Morgan: "rapero" y colaborador de Forbes arrestado en atraco de bitcoin de 4 mil millones de dólares




cryptoshitcompra.com


----------



## cadhucat (8 Feb 2022)

Resumen: tenían 3.6b en la nube.

Hace tiempo que no me reía tanto


----------



## kynes (9 Feb 2022)

cadhucat dijo:


> Resumen: tenían 3.6b en la nube.



Hackers muy listos para robar millones en BTC en 2016 pero muy tontos para dedicar en 5 años ni 1 hora para aprender como almacenarlos correctamente. Cuadra todo, no? 



Mr Whale mete FUD diciendo que podría desestabilizar precios si vendieran, pero posiblemente se equivoca, no ha hecho bien las cuentas. Hay gente que dice que supone un < 1% del MC y apenas un 10% del volumen diario. Mr Whale alega que el impacto en la liquidez podría causar un crash sistémico pero no se sostiene, en teoría no hay por donde cogerlo. 



Se preguntan también ¿Qué hará el gobierno de EEUU con esos Billions? Una sugerencia es cambiar a USDC y hacer stake... 



La cuestión ¿es tienen los exchanges liquidez suficiente para soportar una venta así?


----------



## vpsn (9 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Hackers muy listos para robar millones en BTC en 2016 pero muy tontos para dedicar en 5 años ni 1 hora para aprender como almacenarlos correctamente. Cuadra todo, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es interesante, es posible que ya hayan vendido y todo


----------



## Rajoy (9 Feb 2022)

Y digo yo, si proceden de un hackeo a Bitfinex, no habría que devolvérselos a sus legítimos propietarios ?
El funcionamiento de la justicia, las agencias gubernamentales y las instituciones es una tomadura de pelo


----------



## kynes (9 Feb 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Y digo yo, si proceden de un hackeo a Bitfinex, no habría que devolvérselos a sus legítimos propietarios ?
> El funcionamiento de la justicia, las agencias gubernamentales y las instituciones es una tomadura de pelo



Se supone que han recuperado 94,000 bitcoin de los 119,754 robados. Y que Justicia abrirá la via para quien perdió sus bitcoin los reclame:



Esto es lo que ha publicado Bitfinex. https://www.bitfinex.com/posts/766 ¿Alguien lo entiende?


----------



## Seronoser (10 Feb 2022)

Ahora se entienden los nervios de los Usanos con Ucrania, Rusia y la OTAN.

Está a punto de suceder algo histórico: Rusia aceptará Btc y tal vez alguna otra cripto, para sus transacciones comerciales, desterrando al Dolar. No sé si somos conscientes de lo que ésto significa, y de la trascendencia que tiene.
No sólo para BTC sino para el futuro económico de todos.

Si finalmente es así, va a haber tal bofetón al dólar, que las consecuencias van a ser gravísimas.
Por eso la insistencia de USA en crear un conflicto donde no lo hay, en tratar de ahogar a Rusia con la amenaza de expulsión de Swift.

Hace unos días en este mismo foro, hablábamos de cómo le pagaría Alemania a Rusia el gas, si cortan el Swift. Si les llevarían cash en maletines y en camiones, o cómo lo harían.
Parece que ya hay respuesta. 

Si el movimiento de Rusia se confirma legalmente, que está por ver, habrá un efecto dominó, pues los países europeos dependientes de Rusia, como Alemania o sobre todo Países Bajos, van a tener que posicionarse en BTC también, para poder pagar los suministros.

Se viene un año caliente.


----------



## vpsn (10 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ahora se entienden los nervios de los Usanos con Ucrania, Rusia y la OTAN.
> 
> Está a punto de suceder algo histórico: Rusia aceptará Btc y tal vez alguna otra cripto, para sus transacciones comerciales, desterrando al Dolar. No sé si somos conscientes de lo que ésto significa, y de la trascendencia que tiene.
> No sólo para BTC sino para el futuro económico de todos.
> ...



si esto es verdad, los 40K van a ser de broma


----------



## kynes (10 Feb 2022)

vpsn dijo:


> si esto es verdad, los 40K van a ser de broma



Algunos posibles escenarios


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (10 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Algunos posibles escenarios



*Scenario 1 --> invaldiation at $52,103.63*

Si llega a los $52,103.62 no vale no? 

Jodidos TA-lovers son peores que los del tarot...


----------



## kynes (10 Feb 2022)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> *Scenario 1 --> invaldiation at $52,103.63*
> 
> Si llega a los $52,103.62 no vale no?
> 
> Jodidos TA-lovers son peores que los del tarot...



Los TA-lovers lo que hacen es un poco más de análisis y cálculo de probabilidades. El maximalista medio no quiere perder tiempo ni energía y prefiere jugárselo todo a Negro (100% HOLD)  Llamémoslos estilos de inversión. Ninguno de ellos garantiza nada, aunque el primero en teoría tiene mucho más fundamento.

Te explico lo que yo entiendo .... Lo que quieren decir con la "invalidación" a 52.1k es que el escenario en el que se supone que estamos (onda 4) deja de tener validez a partir de ese nivel. Es decir, se habría alcanzado ya el "suelo". Por encima de 52.1k la onda 4 ya estaría completa (Escenario 2 del twittero) y entonces estamos en onda 5 e impulso hacia arriba fuerte. No lo dice ese tipo sólo, el nivel de 52.1 lo he visto mencionado ya en varios sitios.

Mientras no se invalide (supere los 52.1k) lo más probable es que aún estemos en corrección.


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (10 Feb 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


>



Lo mejor es que la inflación usana no incluye la compra de viviendas ni los medicamentos, que son dos de los productos que más suben (la vivienda en usa subió un 17% el año pasado).

Así que la inflación real en Usa está por el 12 o 13%, nada del 8%


----------



## Red Star (11 Feb 2022)

Claro que sí wapi, seguro, lo que tú digas.

No hay más que echar un vistazo al tuister de Max Keiser pa ver que eres un trolaco del copón. Ni siquiera escribes bien su nombre.


https://twitter.com/maxkeiser



Al ignore que te vas por mentiroso y mariquita.


----------



## Errete (11 Feb 2022)

Supongamos que la teoría del peak oil es cierta, que escenario se quedaría para BTC en un mundo de racionamiento energético y energía cara?
Menos mineros? Mismos o más distribuidos en zonas donde se pueda aprovechar la energía renovable?
Sea o no verdad esa teoría, creo que van a tratar de perjudicarnos desde ahí.
Descubrí este hilo tarde, quizá se haya hablado ya.


----------



## laresial (11 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Los TA-lovers lo que hacen es un poco más de análisis y cálculo de probabilidades. El maximalista medio no quiere perder tiempo ni energía y prefiere jugárselo todo a Negro (100% HOLD)  Llamémoslos estilos de inversión. Ninguno de ellos garantiza nada, aunque el primero en teoría tiene mucho más fundamento.
> 
> Te explico lo que yo entiendo .... Lo que quieren decir con la "invalidación" a 52.1k es que el escenario en el que se supone que estamos (onda 4) deja de tener validez a partir de ese nivel. Es decir, se habría alcanzado ya el "suelo". Por encima de 52.1k la onda 4 ya estaría completa (Escenario 2 del twittero) y entonces estamos en onda 5 e impulso hacia arriba fuerte. No lo dice ese tipo sólo, el nivel de 52.1 lo he visto mencionado ya en varios sitios.
> 
> ...



Cierto.
Pero si Rusia acepta el bitcoin como moneda de curso legal para todo, simplemente se doblaría su valor inmediatamente, y seguiría la onda 5... para caer desde los 60.000 70.000 euros otra vez y no los 38.000 de ahora.


----------



## barborico (11 Feb 2022)

Errete dijo:


> Supongamos que la teoría del peak oil es cierta, que escenario se quedaría para BTC en un mundo de racionamiento energético y energía cara?
> Menos mineros? Mismos o más distribuidos en zonas donde se pueda aprovechar la energía renovable?
> Sea o no verdad esa teoría, creo que van a tratar de perjudicarnos desde ahí.
> Descubrí este hilo tarde, quizá se haya hablado ya.



Los mineros de bitcoin siempre tenderán a estar donde esté la energía más barata disponible. 
Si el precio del petróleo sube, se dejará de usar esa fuente de energía.
En cualquier caso, las granjas de minado yo creo que terminarán llegando a acuerdos con las autoridades del tipo "te doy energía a cambio de que en momentos de mayor demanda eléctrica apagues las máquinas".


----------



## tolomeo (11 Feb 2022)

Errete dijo:


> Supongamos que la teoría del peak oil es cierta, que escenario se quedaría para BTC en un mundo de racionamiento energético y energía cara?
> Menos mineros? Mismos o más distribuidos en zonas donde se pueda aprovechar la energía renovable?
> Sea o no verdad esa teoría, creo que van a tratar de perjudicarnos desde ahí.
> Descubrí este hilo tarde, quizá se haya hablado ya.



Igual digo una tontería:
Se ponen CPDs en varios enclaves geográficos a lo largo del globo, que , agrupados, permitan funcionar con energía solar durante las 24H del día y vas arrancando parando cada uno cuando tengas las horas de exposición.
De esta manera gastas cero energía fósil en el funcionamiento diario.


----------



## Edu.R (11 Feb 2022)

Es que da la sensación que se ha creado un "falso mito" con lo del poder de minado y la quema de energía.

La dificultad se auto-ajusta, si de repente se apaga el 98% de la energía, el hash se hará mucho más fácil. Si es tan caro minar es porque hay "demasiada gente minando". Vamos, que a corto plazo son perdidas. 

Yo recuerdo que cuando conoci burbuja, había posts de "joer, es que minar BTC son 200€ luz/mes para sacar medio BTC, no compensa una mierda".


----------



## Errete (11 Feb 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es que da la sensación que se ha creado un "falso mito" con lo del poder de minado y la quema de energía.
> 
> La dificultad se auto-ajusta, si de repente se apaga el 98% de la energía, el hash se hará mucho más fácil. Si es tan caro minar es porque hay "demasiada gente minando". Vamos, que a corto plazo son perdidas.
> 
> Yo recuerdo que cuando conoci burbuja, había posts de "joer, es que minar BTC son 200€ luz/mes para sacar medio BTC, no compensa una mierda".





Edu.R dijo:


> Es que da la sensación que se ha creado un "falso mito" con lo del poder de minado y la quema de energía.
> 
> La dificultad se auto-ajusta, si de repente se apaga el 98% de la energía, el hash se hará mucho más fácil. Si es tan caro minar es porque hay "demasiada gente minando". Vamos, que a corto plazo son perdidas.
> 
> Yo recuerdo que cuando conoci burbuja, había posts de "joer, es que minar BTC son 200€ luz/mes para sacar medio BTC, no compensa una mierda".



De acuerdo, al final se ajustaría, pero el precio a pagar sería un hash más fácil y con ello un bitcoin más vulnerable no?


----------



## RutgerBlume (12 Feb 2022)

Errete dijo:


> De acuerdo, al final se ajustaría, pero el precio a pagar sería un hash más fácil y con ello un bitcoin más vulnerable no?





Si en el mundo hay abundancia de energía, ésta será barata y mucha gente decidirá minar BTC. Sin embargo, también es cierto que queda mucha energía disponible para que en un momento dado un posible atacante quiera usar energía en contra de BTC.

Si en el mundo hay escasez de energía, ésta será cara y poca gente decidirá minar BTC. Sin embargo, también es cierto que queda poca energía disponible para que en un momento dado un posible atacante quiera usar energía en contra de BTC.

La vulnerabilidad de BTC no depende de la disponibilidad de energía.

La vulnerabilidad o fortaleza de BTC depende del* porcentaje* de energía total usada en su minado. Y éste parámetro, por lo general, no ha hecho sino aumentar. A partir de cierto porcentaje se vuelve impracticable plantearse un ataque de este tipo contra BTC.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## |SNaKe| (13 Feb 2022)

Fermat's Library | Ideal Money and Asymptotically Ideal Money annotated/explained version.

Un texto indispensable de John Nash; Como debería ser el dinero

En 2002 estaba prediciendo el nacimiento de Bitcoin.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Feb 2022)

Errete dijo:


> Supongamos que la teoría del peak oil es cierta, que escenario se quedaría para BTC en un mundo de racionamiento energético y energía cara?
> Menos mineros? Mismos o más distribuidos en zonas donde se pueda aprovechar la energía renovable?
> Sea o no verdad esa teoría, creo que van a tratar de perjudicarnos desde ahí.
> Descubrí este hilo tarde, quizá se haya hablado ya.



El peak oil es falso.
Es un intento de desviar el poder económico desde los países que tienen petróleo, hacia los que no tienen tanto.
Un gran engaño.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Feb 2022)

Ayer se produjo el incremento más grande de la tasa de hash de la historia, más de un 31%. Alguien ha encendido muchas máquinas.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (13 Feb 2022)




----------



## juli (14 Feb 2022)

Con una caidita de Roma marca de la casa se iba ya entrando en manteca. Compráz , peleles, k ha salío Coinbéis en la Chupedbowl !!!

La tasa de jás , la liberaÇao Robinjudiana y por supuestón la pirotecnia fiat en máximos... mis kojonex 33 : la cualidá namber uán de BTC es el personal e intransferéibol Canibalismo de Nakamoto. La termita y el tocomocho monetario bitcoñero.

Portentoso bajando, no subiendo.


----------



## Cui Bono (15 Feb 2022)

Pedazo de anuncio de BTC a escala planetaria. Esto sí que es publi.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pedazo de anuncio de BTC a escala planetaria. Esto sí que es publi.



Los políticos son gente muy poco preparada, que en general, y da igual el país, se han dedicado toda su vida tan solo a la política.
Hace unos meses seguro que les hablaron de bitcoin, criptos, etc, pero ni le dieron importancia ni, sobre todo, entendían una mierda.

Porque para entender Bitcoin, hay que estudiarlo.Y los políticos no son capaces de hacerlo. Son vagos. Iletrados, y borderliners en muchos paises (como sus votantes). Por eso no se enteran. Ni los que están en los gobiernos, ni los que dirigen los bancos centrales, que también son posiciones políticas; solo hay que ver lo que ocurre en Europa, con su Presidenta del Banco Central Europeo, una tipa que es licenciada en derecho...y que posiblemente logró su licenciatura pagando. No sabe ni lo que es la inflación...Solo han estudiado a Keynes y Friedman, los dos impostores económicos más grandes de la Historia (recordemos que Keynes tampoco estudió economía ni finanzas, ni trabajó en su puta vida EN NADA).

Por eso BTC les va a hacer tanto daño. Porque no lo entienden. No saben qué es. Porque a pesar de las opiniones del populacho subnormal, BTC exige un esfuerzo mental para ser comprendido. Ahora empiezan a ver que lo mismo les jode el chiringuito, pero siguen sin estudiarlo y sin comprenderlo. Y piensan que con un par de medidas que les han comentado los del banco central, que tampoco se enteran, van a controlarlo todo y tal 

Es apasionante el momento que estamos viviendo.


----------



## gapema (15 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Pedazo de anuncio de BTC a escala planetaria. Esto sí que es publi.



A ver qué le responde el CEO de bitcoin


----------



## mr nobody (15 Feb 2022)

esto huele a ATH sin hacer ruido y por lo bajini (a medio plazo)


----------



## el cabrero (15 Feb 2022)

Banca: - Corrida bancaria en Canadá: Hilo de seguimiento. ¿Corralito a la vista reloaded?


Parece que le tenían preparada una sorpresa a Trudeau. Tras activar los poderes especiales que le confiere la Ley de Emergencias, y hacer algún truco sucio como extender la ley antirerrorista para poder embargarles las cuentas y quedarse con su dinero, han empezado a aparecer llamamientos a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Seronoser (15 Feb 2022)

TiburonCrypto dijo:


> Hola, me paso por aquí para aconsejaros una comunidad que aporta bastante valor a través de mensajes de info macro, cripto, podcast, videos, sorteos, analisis....además lo une con cositas de vida saludable, tema deportivo, nutricional, psicológico... y por supuesto es 100% gratis...os dejo el enlace abajo, y todo el que se anime será bienvenido!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, ya estás en el ignore desde ahora mismo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Cui Bono (15 Feb 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> esto huele a ATH sin hacer ruido y por lo bajini (a medio plazo)



Es lo que tienes, subidón, con un retraso de hora y media tras el vídeo que he puesto. 


No se trata de poner todos los huevos en la cesta de BTC, sino de que todo canadiense debería tener al menos un mínimo de colchón fuera del sistema centralizado. Antes no nos creían, ahora sí.


----------



## Llorón (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## el cabrero (15 Feb 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> No se trata de poner todos los huevos en la cesta de BTC, sino de que todo canadiense debería tener al menos un mínimo de colchón fuera del sistema centralizado. Antes no nos creían, ahora sí



Los canadienses están a 5 minutos de descubrir bitcoin y poner a la judiada el culo como la bandwra de japón

La revolución está servida


----------



## gapema (15 Feb 2022)

Estos días muchos están dándose cuenta de que la "libertad financiera", de la que se hablaba tanto estos años, y que muchos asociaban con las criptomonedas, no tenía nada que ver con los ponzis que te vendían los niños rata. Es decir, hacerse rico rápidamente y vivir sin trabajar.

La libertad financiera es poder disponer de tu dinero, como quieras, cuando quieras, y para lo que quieras.

La libertad financiera no la dan las "criptos". 

La libertad financiera sólo la da bitcoin


----------



## Cui Bono (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## juli (15 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Los políticos son gente muy poco preparada, que en general, y da igual el país, se han dedicado toda su vida tan solo a la política.
> Hace unos meses seguro que les hablaron de bitcoin, criptos, etc, pero ni le dieron importancia ni, sobre todo, entendían una mierda.
> 
> Porque para entender Bitcoin, hay que estudiarlo.Y los políticos no son capaces de hacerlo. Son vagos. Iletrados, y borderliners en muchos paises (como sus votantes). Por eso no se enteran. Ni los que están en los gobiernos, ni los que dirigen los bancos centrales, que también son posiciones políticas; solo hay que ver lo que ocurre en Europa, con su Presidenta del Banco Central Europeo, una tipa que es licenciada en derecho...y que posiblemente logró su licenciatura pagando. No sabe ni lo que es la inflación...Solo han estudiado a Keynes y Friedman, los dos impostores económicos más grandes de la Historia (recordemos que Keynes tampoco estudió economía ni finanzas, ni trabajó en su puta vida EN NADA).
> ...



Vamos, k defiendes porke tú lo vales k no sólo la tiparraca ésa , sino también el harén de asesores del cacikito Truñó ignoran , en medio de la tsunámica campaña global proBitcoin desde el establishment corporativo y incluso politicucho yankee , el evidente alcance de dotar a la banka hampona de medidas de semejante calado confiscatorio contra unos insurrectos flowerpower...y k debemos creernos k la suknormal es ella . Es éso, no ?...k los de Albacete son "los demás" y tal... 


Va a ser como bastante más masticable lo del "Empleado del mes" bitcoñero de unos posts más abajo...pero además, ADREDE...k una cosa es ser un politicucho complaciente y/o medio lelo - también por acción u omisión, k va en el biznezz - ...y otra, un puto suknormal cum laude.

No hace falta petar la conversa de chuminadas para párvulos para defender BTC. Lo mismo desvirtúa más el discurso k lo ensalza. Imo.





Va, *edito* y te dejo una de tu héroe, pa´k no te s´atragante ese reskemor de kosmopolita avanzáu con la espezie... ví uóter maifrén...

"Ministerio de Desarrollo Económico de Rusia: los mineros de #Bitcoin deberían recibir un impuesto a la electricidad MÁS BAJO"


----------



## Seronoser (15 Feb 2022)

juli dijo:


> Vamos, k defiendes porke tú lo vales k no sólo la tiparraca ésa , sino también el harén de asesores del cacikito Truñó ignoran , en medio de la tsunámica campaña global proBitcoin desde el establishment corporativo y incluso politicucho yankee , el evidente alcance de dotar a la banka hampona de medidas de semejante calado confiscatorio...y k debemos creernos k la suknormal es ella . Es éso, no ?...k los de Albacete son "los demás" y tal...
> 
> 
> Va a ser como bastante más masticable lo del "Empleado del mes" bitcoñero de unos posts más abajo...pero además, ADREDE...k una cosa es ser un politicucho complaciente y/o medio lelo - también por acción u omisión - ...y otra, un puto suknormal cum laude.
> ...



Necesitas coger un diccionario, y aprender a escribir.
Luego si tal, vuelves por aquí con tu sabiduría


----------



## juli (15 Feb 2022)

Juásss...no me lo puedo de creé !!! 

K m´ha saltáo el chivato d´un kuote tuyo y no lo léo... 

M´has ignoráu, katedrátiko ?...hasta con el potito bledine de regaliz egomaníacus ??? 

En fin...moriremos como vinimos, en la indigenxia mentáx... es duro,te lo juro por arturo... pero sé la bí.


----------



## Josar (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Parlakistan (15 Feb 2022)

Parece que va a salir un ETF spot (custodia física) en Europa. A la FED se le acaban las excusas.


----------



## loveyou9102 (16 Feb 2022)

Genial


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Parlakistan (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## tolomeo (16 Feb 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



fuente fiable?


----------



## Pirro (17 Feb 2022)

¿Alguien sabe cómo donar unos satoshis a los camioneros de Canadá?

Es para un amigo y eso.


----------



## el cabrero (17 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> . Y piensan que con un par de medidas que les han comentado los del banco central, que tampoco se enteran, van a controlarlo todo y tal
> 
> Es apasionante el momento que estamos viviendo











Canada Sanctions 34 Crypto Wallets Tied to Trucker 'Freedom Convoy'


Bitcoin, Ethereum, Litecoin, Monero and Cardano addresses are all on the list.




www.coindesk.com











En Canadá se ve claramente que btc es superior al oro, no ya porque facilita la custodia, sino por su capacidad para enviar fondos globalmente.

Tambien se puede observar, a diferencia de El Salvador, que el gran cambio tiene que venir necesariamente de abajo... la revolución debería ser descentralizada.

Bitcoin lentamente está cambiando el mundo y las reglas del juego de la misma manera que va cambiando a cada uno de los holders que son capaces de perseverar a pesar de fud.

"Sé que estáis ahí. Percibo vuestra presencia. Sé que tenéis miedo. Nos teméis a nosotros. Teméis el cambio. Yo no conozco el futuro. No he venido para deciros como acabará todo esto, al contrario, he venido a deciros como va a comenzar. Voy a colgar el teléfono, y luego voy a enseñarles a todos lo que vosotros no queréis que vean. Les enseñaré un mundo… sin vosotros. Un mundo sin reglas y sin controles, sin límites ni fronteras. Un mundo donde cualquier cosa sea posible. Lo que hagamos después es una decisión que dejo en vuestras manos." Matrix

Bitcoin nos devuelve la esperanza en la humanidad y finalmente unirá al mundo


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Feb 2022)

Trudeau está haciendo más por BTC que Satoshi, en 48 horas ha hecho desaparecer totalmente la confianza de los canadienses en el sistema bancario.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Trudeau está haciendo más por BTC que Satoshi, en 48 horas ha hecho desaparecer totalmente la confianza de los canadienses en el sistema bancario.



Joder, si al final ocurriese ese pánico bancario seria todo un LOL. Puto comunista subnormal el Trudeau.


----------



## kynes (17 Feb 2022)

Que oportuno...


----------



## Porestar (17 Feb 2022)

Curioso que baje con todo lo que está ocurriendo.

Por lo menos el oro sí sube, pero es que lo de Canadá parecía abono para Bitcoin.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Feb 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Joder, si al final ocurriese ese pánico bancario seria todo un LOL. Puto comunista subnormal el Trudeau.



No se puede esperar otra cosa del bastardín de Fidel Castro.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Feb 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Curioso que baje con todo lo que está ocurriendo.
> 
> Por lo menos el oro sí sube, pero es que lo de Canadá parecía abono para Bitcoin.



Hoy les interesa tirarlo más que nunca


----------



## Rajoy (17 Feb 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cómo donar unos satoshis a los camioneros de Canadá?
> 
> Es para un amigo y eso.



Puedes donar a los camioneros aquí:








Tallycoin is a crowdfunding social platform with bitcoin and lightning donations.


Tallycoin empowers you to accept Bitcoin and Lightning payments to fund your project, lifestyle or favourite cause. We take no cut and have no fees.




tallyco.in





La dirección bitcoin es: bc1qlc2gpmzrr9gded07d9a40lt2lq7pp2v7h4c5jx

Ahora mismo tiene 2.308 transacciones.

Ha estado funcionando muy bien desde que la publicitaron pero parece que en los últimos días se ha ralentizado. No se si ha coincidido con la Emergency Act de Trudel. Tampoco se si les es fácil distribuir los BTC o, mejor dicho, cambiarlos a dólares canadienses con las nuevas restricciones.

Edito: El link ya no funciona. Ha desaparecido la campaña de Tallycoin (seguramente la han censurado). Ojo porque hay varias campañas con títulos simlares ...
La dirección bitcoin: bc1qlc2gpmzrr9gded07d9a40lt2lq7pp2v7h4c5jx aún registra transacciones, pero pocas. Si alguien sabe si es oportuno seguir enviando allí o si conoce alguna otra dirección auténtica, agradecería que lo comunique.


----------



## juli (18 Feb 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Ha estado funcionando muy bien desde que la publicitaron pero parece que en los últimos días se ha ralentizado. No se si ha coincidido con la Emergency Act de Trudel. Tampoco se si les es fácil distribuir los BTC o, mejor dicho, cambiarlos a dólares canadienses con las nuevas restricciones.



La platuki arregla éso.

Animo a una reflexión sobre el auténtico modo de pago tanto local como global ...anónimo y al margen de cualkier sistema Financiero impuesto : Ni BTC ni MPs...sino el COMBO de ambos.


----------



## Veraz (18 Feb 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Curioso que baje con todo lo que está ocurriendo.
> 
> Por lo menos el oro sí sube, pero es que lo de Canadá parecía abono para Bitcoin.



Si, es raro que este bajando.


----------



## kynes (18 Feb 2022)

Lo raro sería que subiera.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 Feb 2022)

Creo que la Samurai wallet está más orientada en temas de privacidad, pero bueno me ha hecho gracia lo de starter pack.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 Feb 2022)

el CEO de Kraken lo deja claro:


----------



## MIP (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## CBDC (19 Feb 2022)

CI190 dijo:


> Me quedo con la frase: "When the Canadian dollar becomes worthless, we will be here to serve you too".
> 
> Conciso, directo y a la mandíbula.



Yo me quedo con la de "Please look up how self custody and private keys work".

Vamos que el gobierno no tiene ni idea de como funcionan las criptos, y cuando los sacas de los exchanges centralizados van perdidos.

También el enésimo aviso a navegantes de not your keys not your coins.


----------



## stacksats (19 Feb 2022)

Que importante son los sats sin kyc y con un buen coinjoin


----------



## juli (20 Feb 2022)

La dieta de míster Nakamoto...filántropo & mártir...


----------



## ivest2 (20 Feb 2022)

A ver cómo evoluciona estas próximas semanas


----------



## WerVoss (21 Feb 2022)

Viendo estos días todo el revuelo con el tema de los camioneros en Canada, aprovecho para lanzar una pregunta a los más expertos de este foro, hasta que punto podría ser trazable los envíos de criptomonedas a esta gente?. En el caso de btc en principio si lo haces desde un exchange estaría fácil de saber porque allí tienen todos tus datos, pero si por ejemplo envías parte de esos fondos desde un exchange a una billetera particular y desde ahí a la cuenta de los camioneros, sería igualmente trazable?, porque al final los envíos a las cuentas de los camioneros se sabrían cuantos son y cuanta cantidad y alguno de esos envíos son desde billeteras anónimas, pero a su vez a esta billetera anónima llegarían envíos desde el exchange donde ahí si que existiría un nombre que el que poder vincular este envío.


----------



## juli (22 Feb 2022)

Alguna aportación sobre ké cambios rekiere Coinpool en el protocolo ...y su viabilidá/implicaciones ?


----------



## kynes (23 Feb 2022)

El artículo da pena, los comentarios:

- Gente que se queja de que los cajeros Chivos no tienen efectivo.
- Gente que apoya a su presi.
- Gente que niega que El Salvador entró en máximos. 
- Gente que dice que si no vendes no hay pérdidas.

Mientras tanto Vitalik advirtiendo que el "winter is coming" pero que puede ser favorable (para algunas) Según Vitalik Buterin, la caída de precio de las criptomonedas puede ser "algo favorable"

¿Cuánto creeis que puede durar el invierno? Onda 4? No se descarta que haya un fake pump para retestear los 50k.


----------



## Beborn (23 Feb 2022)

CoinPool white paper.



CoinPool



La posibilidad de que cientos de participantes compartan un mismo UTXO para hacer transferencias off-chain instantaneas o retiradas sin permiso del resto de participantes suena prometedor.

Lamentablemente como con otras propuestas de similar calado, se requiren antes finalizar otros soft-forks para llegar al punto que este pueda ser tecnicamente viable... asi que podriamos hablar de años o... nunca.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (23 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> El artículo da pena, los comentarios:
> 
> - Gente que se queja de que los cajeros Chivos no tienen efectivo.
> - Gente que apoya a su presi.
> ...




Se ve mucho movimiento por las zonas rusas, como haya invasion que tiene pinta de que puede haberla se va todo a tomar porculo, pensaba que iba a ser para despues de los juegos de invierno y que todo iba a ser casi del tiron, pero va algo mas lento de lo que pense.

Tengo preparado todo para comprar en cuanto se vaya todo a la mierda, quiero comprar varias cosillas no solo bitcoin, si todo se va al pozo a mi me vendria muy bien y cuanto mas tiempo este en el pozo mucho mejor.

No creo que se puedan dar las condiciones para ese fake pump seguramente ya lo hayan intentado pero bueno a saber......


----------



## kynes (23 Feb 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No creo que se puedan dar las condiciones para ese fake pump seguramente ya lo hayan intentado pero bueno a saber......



Aquí está el campo de batalla real... 









Te explicamos a detalle las sanciones de EE.UU. contra Rusia


El presidente Joe Biden presentó el martes lo que denominó un "primer tramo" de sanciones estadounidenses contra Rusia. Te explicamos.




cnnespanol.cnn.com





Sanciones a banca y "Elites rusas" + efecto barbas vecino afeitar. ¿Qué efecto puede tener esto en las cryptos? ¿Usarán BTC u otras como reserva de valor o sistema de pago transfronterizo? y si es así ¿Nadie lo ha previsto? ¿o quizás si?


----------



## 21creciente (24 Feb 2022)

valor refugio


----------



## kynes (24 Feb 2022)

Mientras tanto, en otra parte del mundo...


----------



## Porestar (24 Feb 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> 1 BTC > 1Kg Au
> 
> Y las shitcoins penando.



Me autocito, está claro que no hay que meter todos los huevos en la misma cesta. ATH del "nuevo aluminio"


----------



## Beborn (24 Feb 2022)

Pues lo veo aguantando como un campeon con la que esta cayendo.

Que pueda caer mas? pues si, quizas amague sub 30k brevemente en los proximos dias. Pero la fortaleza que esta demostrando en la banda de los 35k-38k es muy bueno.


----------



## gapema (24 Feb 2022)

21creciente dijo:


> valor refugio



Ni 24 horas ha tardado en cagarte en la boca


----------



## barborico (24 Feb 2022)

Como siempre, cuando los nocoiners asoman, señal de compra


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Feb 2022)

Lo de las sanciones a Rusia le ha sentado bien, seguramente los rusos están tan pro BTC porque lo tenían ya previsto. Veremos que pasa en los próximos meses.


----------



## kynes (25 Feb 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo de las sanciones a Rusia le ha sentado bien, seguramente los rusos están tan pro BTC porque* lo tenían ya previsto.* Veremos que pasa en los próximos meses.



¿Lo tenían previsto los Rusos, los Americanos, ambos? 

La ciberguerra ha comenzado.









Anonymous takes down Kremlin, Russian-controlled media site in cyber attacks


Hackers launch cyber attacks against Russian government websites, including state-controlled Russia Today, in response to the Ukraine crisis.




www.abc.net.au













Russia-backed hackers behind powerful new malware, UK and US say


Report comes as Ukraine faces cyber-attack and allies brace for state-sponsored hacks




www.theguardian.com





EE.UU se prepara para los ataques de ransomware rusos









US officials tell businesses to watch for potential ransomware attacks after Biden announces Russia sanctions | CNN Politics


Minutes after President Joe Biden announced new sanctions on Russian banks and elites on Tuesday, a senior FBI cyber official asked US businesses and local governments to be mindful of the potential for ransomware attacks as the crisis between the Kremlin and Ukraine deepens.




edition.cnn.com





El rescate que pidan los "Hacker Rusos" será lógicamente en Bitcoin.

La "orden ejecutiva" para regular a las criptos que Biden iba a sacar esta semana se puede retrasar.

Nadie podía saberlo... Bueno sí , llevan ya varios años dando la brasa con Cyber Polygon: "El ataque a una sola compañía puede poner en peligro todo el sistema". 

Las cryptos jugarán un rol importante en todo esto , especialmente Bitcoin que fue construida con un propósito que en próximos meses conoceremos.


----------



## Edu.R (25 Feb 2022)

Un sustito puntual, vuelve a rondar los 40k.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## sirpask (27 Feb 2022)

Bua... Como a Rusia le de por aceptar BTC como moneda oficial....


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Lo tenían previsto los Rusos, los Americanos, ambos?
> 
> La ciberguerra ha comenzado.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que todo, absolutamente todo, está escenificado y preparado dentro de una agenda y BTC parece que va a jugar un rol muy importante. Me es difícil demostrar que todo sea un teatro, pero es lo que me dice mi intuición, todos los acontecimientos que han ido sucediendo en los últimos años han ido encaminados a generar inflación y ahora vamos a ver las consecuencias de lo que andaban buscando.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Feb 2022)

En 24h el rublo se ha devaluado cerca de un 50%. De la noche a la mañana los ahorradores en Bitcoin de Rusia han mantenido su poder adquisitivo mientras el resto de sus compatriotas perdían la mitad y se enfrentan a un corralito.


----------



## kynes (28 Feb 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En 24h el rublo se ha devaluado cerca de un 50%. De la noche a la mañana los *ahorradores en Bitcoin de Rusia han mantenido su poder adquisitivo* mientras el resto de sus compatriotas perdían la mitad y se enfrentan a un corralito.



Por desgracia los "ahorradores rusos" no son los únicos que han pensado eso.

Hace 4 días:








Financial sanctions are easier than ever for Russians to evade. Thank Bitcoin


The West's initial salvo of financial sanctions against Russia failed to deter President Vladimir Putin from launching a full-scale invasion of Ukraine. Now the United States is taking a punitive approach, announcing another round of sanctions meant to tighten the screws on Russian banks and...




edition.cnn.com





Hace 2 días:








Russia’s Access To Dollars In Jeopardy; Can Bitcoin Make A Difference?


Russian banks kicked off SWIFT. Why Bitcoin won't save them.




www.forbes.com





Incluso se atreveren a marcar los tiempos. La Casa Blanca anunciará medidas esta semana:

"... It is unlikely Bitcoin will save them, not only because the RCB is not BTC-friendly, but because recent examples of centralized powers tearing into Bitcoin might not make it feasible. And if Russia did try that, overtly, and it was blocked, *Bitcoin’s crash into the $20,000s would be imminent as investors begin doubting the use case for decentralization. *​Bitcoin didn’t react too violently yet to the latest Russia sanctions, falling slightly under $40,000 as of early Saturday evening. ... "​
Y que baje a 20-22K estaría dentro de lo normal (onda 4). Es incluso positivo para el ATH de este ciclo.

Para mi, lo grave de todo este asunto son las consecuencias que esto pueda tener en stable coincs como USDT (Tether) y la cyber guerra que se está montando. Y si revienta el tinglao de Tether tener BTC y cualquier otra crypto va a servir de muy poco a corto-medio plazo. Solo nos quedaría el HOLD, cruzar los dedos, y ver por dónde tira todo esto



Spoiler: Tinglao Tether






kynes dijo:


> Esta noticia es de Junio del año pasado La criptomoneda que puede hundir el mercado es más oscura de lo que crees
> 
> Este tweet del 22 02 2022


----------



## pepeluismi (28 Feb 2022)

Rusia masivamente a bitcoin


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (28 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Por desgracia los "ahorradores rusos" no son los únicos que han pensado eso.
> 
> Hace 4 días:
> 
> ...





El FUD de Tether es muy del 2021, mi impresión es que no solo no va a reventar sino que se va a expandir aún mas junto con el resto de stablecoins, especialmente las descentralizadas como DAI o UST, en esta época de sanciones económicas las stablecoins vinculadas al dolar van a ser el único medio de comprar, guardar y manejarse en "dólares".l


----------



## Seronoser (28 Feb 2022)

Rusia ya es pro bitcoin hace años.
Antes era pro-oro, pero como os he comentado alguna vez, hace al menos año y medio que es imposible comprarlo en los Bancos aquí en Moscú.

Así que la gente se hace con btc (y otras mierdas).
Es más, os cuento que mucha gente que no tenía ni puta idea, está empezando a comprar.
He ayudado en dos días, a 5 personas a comprar Btc con sus rublos. Alguno me debe un viaje a Dubai por lo menos.

Supongo que ahora habrá más interesados. Cada día que pase más aún.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (28 Feb 2022)

La guerra también deja en ruinas al principal banco de Rusia


El Sberbank, banco número 1 de Rusia y parte de Europa del Este, está cercano a la quiebra por falta de liquidez.




www.criptonoticias.com




_Otra de las caras de la guerra de Rusia con Ucrania se manifiesta en lo económico: ahora, la filial europea del Sberbank, principal banco ruso, es la gran afectada. Según declaraciones del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), Sberbank Europe AG, estaría en «quiebra o probable quiebra»._




Tiene pinta de ser algo sensacionalista la noticia, no sé, @*Seronoser *seguro que tú estás más enterado

En cualquier caso seguid confiando en los bancos...


Además que estoy leyendo que los bancos suizos va a ir a por las cuentas bancarias de los rusos, realmente brutal lo que esto significa, ya ni en los bancos suizos se puede confiar.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (28 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia ya es pro bitcoin hace años.
> Antes era pro-oro, pero como os he comentado alguna vez, hace al menos año y medio que es imposible comprarlo en los Bancos aquí en Moscú.
> 
> Así que la gente se hace con btc (y otras mierdas).
> ...



Cómo está la situación por Moscú? 

Está la gente como loca por quitarse los rublos de encima o por ahora no ha cundido el pánico?


----------



## Seronoser (28 Feb 2022)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Cómo está la situación por Moscú?
> 
> Está la gente como loca por quitarse los rublos de encima o por ahora no ha cundido el pánico?



No hay pánico, porque sigue habiendo efectivo disponible en los cajeros. Y Rusia ha subido al 20% la tasa de interés.
Los rusos ya saben que el rublo es una porquería, no hace falta que baje un 30% hoy para darse cuenta.

Esto solo acelera la adopción de criptos en general y btc en particular.
El mundo está cambiando, y la borregada sigue mirando el dedo y no la luna.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Feb 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> La guerra también deja en ruinas al principal banco de Rusia
> 
> 
> El Sberbank, banco número 1 de Rusia y parte de Europa del Este, está cercano a la quiebra por falta de liquidez.
> ...



No es que esté en quiebra, es que Sverbank FUERA DE RUSIA, se va a quedar con la pasta de individuos y empresas no rusas.
A propósito. La noticia está mal redactada 

En Rusia Sverbank no tiene ningún problema.


----------



## gapema (28 Feb 2022)

Creo que es posible la adopción del Bitcoin por parte de Rusia como contramedida a las sanciones, pero no lo considero muy probable.

Creo que China se lo tomaría muy mal y ahora mismo Rusia necesita llevarse bien con China.

Sin embargo, en el hipotético caso de que esto ocurriese, hay que pensar en cuál sería la respuesta de occidente. Lo que se me ocurre es una mezcla de regulación y "prohibición". Obviamente aquí todos los que no somos retrasados sabemos que no lo pueden prohibir, pero sí pueden decir que lo prohíben, y pueden atacar a los exchanges, además de hacer una campaña propagandística de FUD de todo tipo para tirar el precio.

Ahora más que nunca es importantísimo sacar los btc de los exchanges (y tb las demás criptos, en este aspecto todas son parecidas). Hay que sacarlas de cualquier exchange y en general de cualquier wallet o similar que te custodie los btc por tí.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Feb 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Creo que es posible la adopción del Bitcoin por parte de Rusia como contramedida a las sanciones, pero no lo considero muy probable.
> 
> Creo que China se lo tomaría muy mal y ahora mismo Rusia necesita llevarse bien con China.
> 
> ...



Occidente no va a hacer nada, veo mucho interés en Estados Unidos por BTC, solo están ganando tiempo para acumular a estos precios, por eso andan mareando la perdiz con el etf spot, pero todo se andará.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## barborico (28 Feb 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



Que decía?


----------



## Edu.R (28 Feb 2022)

¿Gostáis?


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Feb 2022)

barborico dijo:


> Que decía?



Una empresa de logística grande de Estados Unidos había añadido BTC a su balance.


----------



## ivest2 (28 Feb 2022)

Está subiendo bastante esta tarde…


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 Feb 2022)

No pueden permitirse que los rusos compren bitcoin, en nada empezaran a sacar medidas anti bitcoin, pero esta vez seran medidas reales y el bitcoin ira al guano, se ha declarado una guerra economica que afectara a todo.

Cuando caiga al guano mas guanoso algo comprare y aumentare posiciones en mis shitcoins por si las moscas, de todas maneras los euros tambien van a ir a la mismisima mierda.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Feb 2022)

ivest2 dijo:


> Está subiendo bastante esta tarde…



A lo mejor hay unos cuantos oligarcas cambiando a toda prisa rublos guanosos por jugosos bitcoins.

Edito: parece que algo está pasando.


----------



## elKaiser (28 Feb 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Rusia ya es pro bitcoin hace años.
> Antes era pro-oro, pero como os he comentado alguna vez, hace al menos año y medio que es imposible comprarlo en los Bancos aquí en Moscú.
> 
> Así que la gente se hace con btc (y otras mierdas).
> ...



Gracias por la información.

¿Existe algún exchanger ruso o se compra a través de exchangers chinos?.

Lo pregunto porque por ejemplo Coinbase, no admite operaciones desde Rusia.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## juli (28 Feb 2022)

Una caidita de Roma ahora oficializaría definitivamente el fin de ciclo anterior.




...y lo contrario, para lo k hay condicionantes dado el volumen de muchos nuevos adoptantes institucionales y corporativos , un cambio de modelo.


----------



## Porestar (28 Feb 2022)

El euro ha cerrado a 106 rublos justos, sin decimales, qué casualidades no?


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (1 Mar 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Gracias por la información.
> 
> ¿Existe algún exchanger ruso o se compra a través de exchangers chinos?.
> 
> Lo pregunto porque por ejemplo Coinbase, no admite operaciones desde Rusia.



Hay algunos rusos pero yo no lo uso.
Yo siempre compro y vendo por contactos. Y te diría que la mayoria de la gente lo hace así.
Recuerda que aqui tener criptos por encima de 150.000 dolares, y no comunicarlo, es carcel por 3 años...


----------



## elKaiser (1 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hay algunos rusos pero yo no lo uso.
> Yo siempre compro y vendo por contactos. Y te diría que la mayoria de la gente lo hace así.
> Recuerda que aqui tener criptos por encima de 150.000 dolares, y no comunicarlo, es carcel por 3 años...



Si vives en Moscú es viable; sí se vive en otra localidad pequeña es más complicado.


----------



## Seronoser (1 Mar 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Si vives en Moscú es viable; sí se vive en otra localidad pequeña es más complicado.



Lo desconozco.
Imagino que en todas las ciudades con más población es igual.
Hay más de 300 ciudades en Rusia con más de 100.000 habitantes.
En España hay 60, para haceros una idea.


----------



## gapema (1 Mar 2022)

"Si llenar el deposito vale más de 100 Euros, es un precio que estoy dispuesto a pagar por ayudar a nuestros hermanos ucranianos".

Próximamente en sus medios de desinformación favoritos.


----------



## pldordyuk (2 Mar 2022)

No me creo esta estabiliidad de BTC ante toda una señora guerra y con tintes y devenires bastante negros….

paciencia que caerá y lo hará fuertemente


----------



## kynes (2 Mar 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> El FUD de Tether es muy del 2021, mi impresión es que no solo no va a reventar sino que se va a expandir aún mas junto con el resto de stablecoins, especialmente las descentralizadas como DAI o UST, en esta época de sanciones económicas las stablecoins vinculadas al dolar van a ser el único medio de comprar, guardar y manejarse en "dólares".l



¿De verdad quieres creer que van a dejar que unas "stablecoins" sin respaldo real probado, sin transparencia ninguna, compitan con los bancos centrales(BC o CB)? ¿Por qué iban a dejar que pase eso si los BC/CB están forzando la regulación del mercado crypto, emitiendo sus propias Stablecoins CBD que por cojones tendrán que estar respaldadas en oro físico (mínimo 85% Basilea 3) ? Basel III entra en vigor el 1 de enero de 2023.


----------



## Rajoy (2 Mar 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ¿De verdad quieres creer que van a dejar que unas "stablecoins" sin respaldo real probado, sin transparencia ninguna, compitan con los bancos centrales(BC o CB)? ¿Por qué iban a dejar que pase eso si los BC/CB están forzando la regulación del mercado crypto, emitiendo sus propias Stablecoins CBD que por cojones tendrán que estar respaldadas en oro físico (mínimo 85% Basilea 3) ? Basel III entra en vigor el 1 de enero de 2023.



"por cojones tendrán que estar respaldadas en oro físico" ... me meo !!! 

Oro físico que nadie podrá auditar de forma veraz e independiente como pasa con Fort Knox o los bullion banks para que siga la fiesta cuantitativa, hasta que el nuevo sistema pete y se inventen uno nuevo y así "ad infinitum" ... 
Van a soltar la teta de la impresora ... Lo único que van a hacer es sacar una nueva impresora digital y global. Al menos del área que consigan "globalizar" !

Pero una cosa si que va a cambiar. Con las CBDC van a poder meternos la mano directamente en el bolsillo e, incluso, minimizar la inflación anulando algunas monedillas. Concretamente nuestras monedas, no las suyas. Sin orden judicial, por que yo lo valgo. Con las CBDC todo es posible ...


----------



## juli (2 Mar 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ¿De verdad quieres creer que van a dejar que unas "stablecoins" sin respaldo real probado, sin transparencia ninguna, compitan con los bancos centrales(BC o CB)? ¿Por qué iban a dejar que pase eso si los BC/CB están forzando la regulación del mercado crypto, emitiendo sus propias Stablecoins CBD que por cojones tendrán que estar respaldadas en oro físico (mínimo 85% Basilea 3) ? Basel III entra en vigor el 1 de enero de 2023.



Basel III ya está en vigor ...por lo k al Oro respecta ( El famoso NSFR - k lo k hace es k el chanchullo de Oro papel les salga más caro a los B.Banksters, y desincentiva relativamente el timo , OK...pero hasta ahí - ).

El diseño del dinero futuro está en el aire tanto en BTC como em MPs , como en fiat infinito. Aunke el hecho de k los Central Banksters sean los principales poseedores de Gold da para especular en la dirección k apuntas...pero ni la lógica , ni mucho menos la diligencia o el bien público ha creado ninguna inercia ni la creará , asínn k nada es lo k parece en todo ésto. Sin un diseño definitivo, son todo castillos en el aire. Y en cualkier dirección - diversificar entre las evidentes alternativas al confeti sería en principio, lo suyo ...y por asegurarse acabar tuerto mejor k ciego, a ciencia cierta, poco más - .

Supongo k lo k no faltará en esa estructura final es el fiat infinito, aunke veremos cómo...el diseño de las CBDC nos dirá mucho...ahora mismo, son sólo "El Coco". Las otras dos opciones ya veremos ( ninguna sería excluyente, a priori, son ambas necesarias de algún modo y el Gold más...pero BTC también proporciona su valor evidente ). Personalmente, creo k sobrevivirán esas tres caras del dinero.

Pero hasta ver la estructura cierta k mantienen bajo el mantel, pues lo mismo k plandemias y guerritas : Cháchara y juegos de manos a ojos de la plebe ...y ésta , a cruzar los dedos.






Rajoy dijo:


> "por cojones tendrán que estar respaldadas en oro físico" ... me meo !!!
> 
> Oro físico que nadie podrá auditar de forma veraz e independiente como pasa con Fort Knox o los bullion banks para que siga la fiesta cuantitativa, hasta que el nuevo sistema pete y se inventen uno nuevo y así "ad infinitum" ...
> Van a soltar la teta de la impresora ... Lo único que van a hacer es sacar una nueva impresora digital y global. Al menos del área que consigan "globalizar" !
> ...



Ni éso tiene k darse por kojonex, ok...ni el modelo de auditoría k expones tiene k ser finalmente tan patético, pues la custodia también puede evolucionar , como lo ha hecho el dinero digital - la tecnología actual también se presta a ello -...y además, delegar la custodia tampoco debería ser necesario. Por incógnitas a día de hoy, tú me dirás. También confiar en el código y la wena fe del mítico Nakamoto y kien pudiera ser él y su interés es otra incógnita. Todo tiene sus pros y sus mochilas...te diría k incluso el fiat .

Todo depende de un consenso global más allá de las claves monetarias k marcará la salida casi con toda seguridá...aunke por divagar y weltas en círculo,se puede estar siglos. Imo,esos tres tipos de dinero pueden convivir con un planteamiento positivo...pero éso : opiniones.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## Parlakistan (2 Mar 2022)

Le está costando a la fed subir tipos. La que van a liar con la inflación va a ser tremenda, los que no tengan activos que se protejan de esto, que se preparen a perder todo. Estoy convencido de que lo están provocando a propósito.


----------



## ivest2 (2 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Le está costando a la fed subir tipos. La que van a liar con la inflación va a ser tremenda, los que no tengan activos que se protejan de esto, que se preparen a perder todo. Estoy convencido de que lo están provocando a propósito.



Cuál es su pronóstico de tipos en USA y Europa?


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Mar 2022)

ivest2 dijo:


> Cuál es su pronóstico de tipos en USA y Europa?



Los van a subir menos de lo que deberían, ya van MUY TARDE.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Los van a subir menos de lo que deberían, ya van MUY TARDE.



Evidentemente. La inflación siempre favorece a los más endeudados y, en este planeta, no hay nada más endeudado que los putos Estados.

Pero algunos os preguntaréis: ya, vale, de acuerdo, pero la gente se alza frente a las hiperinflaciones y se provocan revueltas.

A lo que yo os digo: sí, y lo mejor para prevenir dichas revueltas es provocar un señuelo e, incluso mejor todavía, algo que les provoque un terror profundo que los mantenga atenazados.

No sé qué puede ser ese terror atenazador que pueden haberse sacado los Estados de la manga últimamente para justificar inflaciones altas y evitar subidas elevadas de tipos. ¿Se os ocurre algo?


----------



## tolomeo (2 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Evidentemente. La inflación siempre favorece a los más endeudados y, en este planeta, no hay nada más endeudado que los putos Estados.
> 
> Pero algunos os preguntaréis: ya, vale, de acuerdo, pero la gente se alza frente a las hiperinflaciones y se provocan revueltas.
> 
> ...



No se me o*covid*urre nada, pero seguro que traerá guerra


----------



## juli (2 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Evidentemente. La inflación siempre favorece a los más endeudados y, en este planeta, no hay nada más endeudado que los putos Estados.
> 
> Pero algunos os preguntaréis: ya, vale, de acuerdo, pero la gente se alza frente a las hiperinflaciones y se provocan revueltas.
> 
> ...



Para proyectar un hiperinflación masticable hasta el infinito y más allá - y no por reweltas, por puras cifras - necesitaban una válvula de escape para derivar ese tsunami de fiat y expresar la hiperiflación en un escenario paralelo...mejor en un dinero aún en desarrollo y "stand by de uso" , y ya no te digo en HODL, de puta madre Maripuri, asínnn no se infecta el resto de la coñomía. Aún no sabes ké es Bitcoin, hamijo ?

Bitcoin no es una reacción, es una expresión. Sin él, las burbujas en el resto de activos DE USO COTIDIANO serían ya estratosféricas. La puta locura jamás vista.

Van a enjugar la deuda pública global deteriorando el fiat hasta las rreputísimas trancas, sin ningún tipo de límite, pues el gorronerío occidentalito de medio siglo ha rebasado tós los registros y ya no tenía puto arreglo. BTC es uno de los elementos del Jubileo. Por ahora, actor principal.

Kienes acierten en ésta con las fichas de la próxima pantalla trasladarán su patrimonio al futuro. Se supone k BTC está en el guión. El resto de activos, iwal k la legión de pepitos minoyarios , k acabarán "akí" con kilómetros de ceros, volverán a su ser ( precio ) , con una nueva Reserva de valor ya definida. Con el tingláo montáo, será un simple chaskío de dedos.



*edito :* Ya k el topic era monetario, redondeo y dejo el monotema bitcoñero. Sin el menor ánimo de jodienda, faltaría piú... y sí de intentar exponer perspectivas pelín más amplias, pues el problema es demasiáo complicáo pa´ventilarlo con una solucioncita simplecita, como en los cuentos.

Mira ké sistema más majete de Expresión de Rikeza y sus protagonistas. El desekilibrio es más cafre aún , de hecho , lo supera en varios órdenes de magnitú , k el ratio de PIBs nacionales basados en el chanchullo fiat...pa´k sigan ganando los mismos , y aún por más goleada, maybe ?

La lista es oficial y extensa , no es el típico Top Ten d´Occidentalitos trileros triyonarios...alguno iwal s´explika porké en el kinto coño africano no merece la pena ni gastar los portes de las famosas kakunas.


*WORLD OFFICIAL GOLD HOLDINGS International Financial Statistics, February 2021**​


https://www.eldiestro.es/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/Reservas-de-oro-por-pai%CC%81ses-mes-de-Febrero-PDF-para-descargar.pdf



1 United States 8.133,5 -78,7% .................................................51 Jordan 43,5 -16,9%
2 Germany 3.362,4 -76,1% ..........................................................52 Bolivia 42,5 -47,8%
3 IMF 2.814, -0 1) ..............................................................................53 Cambodia 41, -5 12,0%
4 Italy 2.451,8 -70,7% .....................................................................54 Bulgaria 40,8 -6,5%
5 France 2.436,2 -66,0% .................................................................55 Malaysia 38,9 -2,2%
6 Russian Federation 2.298,5 -23,7% .........................................56 WAEMU3) 36,5 -12,0%
7 China, P.R.: Mainland 1.948,3 -3,5% ........................................57 Serbia, Rep. of 35,5 -13,9%
8 Switzerland 1.040,0 -6,1% ............................................................58 Peru 34,7 -3,1%
9 Japan 765,2 -3,3% ...........................................................................59 Slovak Rep. 31,7 -20,6%
10 India 676,6 -7,0% ...........................................................................60 Hungary 31,5 -4,6%
11 Netherlands, The 612,5 -69,0% ................................................61 Ukraine 26,1 -5,4%
12 Turkey5) 544,2 -39,8% .................................................................62 Syrian Arab Republic 25,8 -8,6%
13 ECB 504,8 -33,4% ...........................................................................63 Morocco 22,1 -4,2%
14 Taiwan Province of China 423,6 -4,8% ...................................64 Ecuador 21,9 -43,5%
15 Kazakhstan, Rep. of 387,9 -66,1% ............................................65 Afghanistan, Islamic Rep. of 21,9 -14,2%
16 Portugal 382,6 -78,9% ...................................................................66 Nigeria 21,5 -3,5%
17 Uzbekistan, Rep. of 332,5 -57,9% .............................................67 Kyrgyz Rep. 16,8 -36,2%
18 Saudi Arabia 323,1 -4,1% .............................................................68 Bangladesh 14,0 -2,0%
19 United Kingdom 310,3 -10,5% ...................................................69 Cyprus 13,9 -68,3%
20 Lebanon 286,8 -40,1% ...................................................................70 Curaçao and Sint Maarten 13,1 -34,5%
21 Spain 281,6 -21,0% ........................................................................71 Mauritius 12,4 -10,4%
22 Austria 280,0 -55,9% .......................................................................72 Czech Rep. 9,5 -0,3%
23 Poland, Rep. of 228,7 -9,0% ..........................................................73 Ghana 8,7 -6,6%
24 Belgium 227,4 -41,5% ......................................................................74 Paraguay 8,2 -5,4%
25 Philippines 187,9 -10,8% .................................................................75 Mongolia 8,2 -10,9%
26 Algeria 173,6 -17,3% .........................................................................76 Tajikistan, Rep. of 8,0 -25,8%
27 Venezuela, Republica Bolivariana de 161,2 -83,5% ...............77 Myanmar 7,3 -6,4%
28 Thailand 154,0 -3,6% .........................................................................78 Guatemala 6,9 -2,3%
29 Singapore 127,4 -2,1% ......................................................................79 North Macedonia, Republic of 6,9 -10,1%
30 Sweden 125,7 -13,1% .........................................................................80 Tunisia 6,8 -4,5%
31 South Africa 125,3 -13,8% ................................................................81 Sri Lanka 6,7 -5,7%
32 Mexico 120,1 -3,7% .............................................................................82 Latvia 6,7 -7,6%
33 Libya 116,6 -8,4% .................................................................................83 Nepal 6,4 -3,5%
34 Greece 113,9 -56,5% ...........................................................................84 Ireland 6,0 -4,9%
35 Korea, Rep. of 104,4 -1,5% ................................................................85 Lithuania 5,8 -7,3%
36 Romania 103,6 - 12,1% ........................................................................86 Bahrain, Kingdom of 4,7 -11,5%
37 BIS2) 102,0 -1) ........................................................................................87 Brunei Darussalam 4,5 -7,9%
38 Iraq 96,4 -10,1% .....................................................................................88 Colombia 4,1 -0,4%
39 Egypt, Arab Rep. of 80,0 -12,6% ......................................................89 Mozambique, Rep. of 3,9 -5,8%
40 Australia 79,9 -10,9% ............................................................................90 Guinea 3,9 -16,1%
41 Kuwait 79,0 -9,2% ...................................................................................91 Slovenia, Rep. of 3,2 -14,7%
42 Indonesia 78,6 -3,6% .............................................................................92 Aruba, Kingdom of the Netherlands3,1 -16,3%
43 Brazil 67,4 -1,1% ......................................................................................93 Bosnia and Herzegovina 3,0 -2,2%
44 Denmark 66,5 -5,4% ...............................................................................94 Albania 2,8 -3,7%
45 Pakistan 64,6 -21,2% ...............................................................................95 Luxembourg 2,3 - 11,6%
46 Argentina 61,7 - 9,5% ...............................................................................96 Hong Kong SAR 2,1 -0,0%
47 Qatar 56,7 -8,4% ........................................................................................97 Iceland 2,0 -1,9%
48 United Arab Emirates 51,4 - 3,2% .........................................................98 Papua New Guinea 2,0 -5,1%
49 Belarus, Rep. of 4) 50,0 -40,1% ..............................................................99 Trinidad and Tobago 1,9 - 1,6%
50 Finland 49,1 -24,7% ...................................................................................100 Haiti 1,8 - 4,5%


----------



## |SNaKe| (2 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Evidentemente. La inflación siempre favorece a los más endeudados y, en este planeta, no hay nada más endeudado que los putos Estados.
> 
> Pero algunos os preguntaréis: ya, vale, de acuerdo, pero la gente se alza frente a las hiperinflaciones y se provocan revueltas.
> 
> ...



Mis putos 10


----------



## Cui Bono (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## Parlakistan (3 Mar 2022)

Parece que Powell soltó esta perla, ¿Alguien sabe el contexto?


----------



## Josar (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## Geldschrank (4 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Parece que Powell soltó esta perla, ¿Alguien sabe el contexto?



Yo leí en algún sitio que se podía referir al yuan, no al bitcoin.


----------



## Seronoser (4 Mar 2022)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Yo leí en algún sitio que se podía referir al yuan, no al bitcoin.



Esa es Rusia, no Usa.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Mar 2022)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Yo leí en algún sitio que se podía referir al yuan, no al bitcoin.



Ah, otra shitdivisa.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Esa es Rusia, no Usa.



Me extrañaría que Estados Unidos fuera a hacerle el caldo gordo a los chinos, no tiene sentido para ellos acumular yuanes.


----------



## Geldschrank (4 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Me extrañaría que Estados Unidos fuera a hacerle el caldo gordo a los chinos, no tiene sentido para ellos acumular yuanes.



Yo a estas alturas ya ni levantaría una ceja.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 Mar 2022)

Pfff qué aburrimiento de precios...


----------



## Porestar (7 Mar 2022)

Está siendo decepcionante, con la que está cayendo y el oro rozando ya los 60 eypos.

Y el rublo acaba de irse a la puta del todo


----------



## Seronoser (7 Mar 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Está siendo decepcionante, con la que está cayendo y el oro rozando ya los 60 eypos.
> 
> Y el rublo acaba de irse a la puta del todo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 972554



El Euro también se está despeñando.
A Rusia un rublo devaluado no le viene mal en estos momentos, con una guerra a financiar.
No van a usar las reservas de oro para aguantarlo en estos momentos.


----------



## juli (7 Mar 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Está siendo decepcionante, con la que está cayendo y el oro rozando ya los 60 eypos.
> 
> Y el rublo acaba de irse a la puta del todo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 972554



Okis, pero el rublo es el dedo...el atake es al fiat. Para k sea el definitivo keda sólo un pekeño paso. Pekeñísimo, créeme...pero hay k darlo.

Imo, lo verás muy pronto. Y el personal, incluídos sonoros militantes anticonfetti , lo verá también. Con varios de ellos he intentado chekear akí el konzéto de Reserva de Valor sin más retorno k chuminadas : "Mejor Reserva de Valor porke sube más" y desparrames parejos...ésos pueden irse santiwando.

Por cierto...para matemáticos : Cuánto vale realmente una crypto , la k sea, burbujeada INTERESADAMENTE en un fiat camino de cero y sin frenos ?

Exáto,Valor Intrínseco : otro konzéto k asimilar en su justa medida más allá del discurso standard de cuñáo antisistema.

La manipulación del descubrimiento del precio del Gold durante el último medio siglo s´acabaría instantaneamente en el caso de k Petróleo u otras materias primas comiencen a exigirse en Oro...operativa para la k Oriente tiene toda la infraestructura NIKELADA hace años. Repito : Instantaneamente y en cuanto se empezase a hacerlo.






& porcierto2 : TODOS los ETF metaleros del mundo , incluso los respaldados realmente en físico , k son los menos , están sujetos a intervenciones estatales por causa de fuerza mayor. TODOS. Ahora mismo todos ellos tienen los teléfonos pasando uno de los peores lunes de su vida.

Para más info, dejo mi hylo kolonabíriko ...pero orejas abiertas & sin manolismos BTC-Gold , plís, k el tiempo es Oro y la putabidaTéte, corta de kojonex.






Jir comes da NWO


Mira,mira,mira...el auténtico NWO enseña la patita. Este, Milei en Argentina, etc...son - con iconos sanitarios y/o libertarios "apolíticos" de las RRSS k ya tras 2 años de plandemia conocéis ya todos y k veremos prescribiendo opinión y alguno incluso asumiendo roles de ejecución en la próxima...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Porestar (7 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> El Euro también se está despeñando.
> A Rusia un rublo devaluado no le viene mal en estos momentos, con una guerra a financiar.
> No van a usar las reservas de oro para aguantarlo en estos momentos.



Por eso he escogido EUR/RUB en la captura, para ver la diferencia entre hostias.

Ir a Rusia, bombones por 20€/h, Lada Niva por 3000 eypos y traerlo de vuelta cargado de relojes rusos. Nuevo plan sin fisuras.


----------



## uhnitas (7 Mar 2022)

Si mañana la Unión Europea implementase prohibiciones de uso de exchanges a Rusos, ¿Cuánto daño creéis que haría?.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (7 Mar 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Por eso he escogido EUR/RUB en la captura, para ver la diferencia entre hostias.
> 
> Ir a Rusia, bombones por 20€/h, Lada Niva por 3000 eypos y traerlo de vuelta cargado de relojes rusos. Nuevo plan sin fisuras.



Ei pues conocia a uno que lo hacia con su mujer, muchos lo habreis visto por diferentes mercadillos un tipo con cara de viejo con el pelo blanco y su mujer rubia alemana.

Iban a alemania se cargaban de ambar, monedas nazis, billetes, ropa militar, insignias...... por lo visto alli habia grandes almacenes donde podia entrar y comprar de todo al peso, alli no podian vender eso de forma legal de forma abierta a la gente pero ellos ya tenian sus contactos.

Venian a reventar de cosas y se tiraban 8 meses vendiendo y viviendo de eso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## Llorón (7 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Criptocharo a la vista!!


----------



## digipl (7 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Estoy convencido de que lo están provocando a propósito.



Cosa evidente hace unos meses, ahora es una certeza. Reducción de la crisis de deuda vía inflación.
Nos van a robar la cartera mientras miramos los fuegos artificiales.


----------



## uhnitas (7 Mar 2022)

Si mañana 8 de Marzo, la Unión Europea implementase prohibiciones de uso de exchanges a Rusos, ¿Cuánto daño creéis que haría?.


----------



## cholesfer (7 Mar 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> Si mañana 8 de Marzo, la Unión Europea implementase prohibiciones de uso de exchanges a Rusos, ¿Cuánto daño creéis que haría?.



No se, pero yo veo en el 4h un hCh que nos llevaría a los 30mil.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Mar 2022)

El precio no se que va a hacer a corto plazo, con el hash lo tengo totalmente claro, va a seguir para arriba.


----------



## pldordyuk (7 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El precio no se que va a hacer a corto plazo, con el hash lo tengo totalmente claro, va a seguir para arriba.



No guarda relacion con el precio?


----------



## CI190 (7 Mar 2022)

pldordyuk dijo:


> No guarda relacion con el precio?



Parece guardar al menos una relación para las caídas: caída brusca del hashrate = caída en la cotización BTC/fiat


----------



## Seronoser (8 Mar 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> Si mañana la Unión Europea implementase prohibiciones de uso de exchanges a Rusos, ¿Cuánto daño creéis que haría?.



¿Qué exchanges están en la Union europea?
Por otro lado los rusos en general, no están en exchanges, mueven sus btc por fuera. 
Recuerda que en Rusia la tenencia de criptos por más de 150.000 dolares, sin comunicar, es 3 años de cárcel.


----------



## Fvckchavistas (8 Mar 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> Si mañana la Unión Europea implementase prohibiciones de uso de exchanges a Rusos, ¿Cuánto daño creéis que haría?.



a corto plazo un -15%, a largo nada porque no hay exchanges rusos grandes, ni ninguno medianamente conocido que yo sepa.

ahora bien, los ciudadanos rusos y bielorusos no podran comprar en exchanges,ya que piden kyc ( la mayoria que yo sepa). pero bueno, siempre puede comprarselos alguien y enviarlo a una wallet, y hacer transacciones y a tomar x culo, o comprar en p2p


----------



## juli (8 Mar 2022)

digipl dijo:


> Cosa evidente hace unos meses, ahora es una certeza. Reducción de la crisis de deuda vía inflación.
> Nos van a robar la cartera mientras miramos los fuegos artificiales.



Envido más.

JUBILEO por diluzión vía tsunami & sepultura fiat...y a la próxima pantalla, guys...


----------



## kynes (8 Mar 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> ¿Qué exchanges están en la Union europea?
> Por otro lado los rusos en general, no están en exchanges, mueven sus btc por fuera.
> Recuerda que en Rusia la tenencia de criptos por más de 150.000 dolares, sin comunicar, es 3 años de cárcel.



Plan sin fisuras, trapicheando en el mercado negro P2P sano. Con lo bien que podrían vivir en El Salvador. Ironic off, de monento o yo que se.


----------



## MIP (8 Mar 2022)

Buen podcast acerca de las economías de guerra









The Economics of War with Alex Gladstein — What Bitcoin Did


In this interview, I talk to Alex Gladstein, Chief Strategy Officer at the Human Rights Foundation. We discuss how the fiat monetary system has broken democratic peace theory, why MMT enables forever wars, how Bitcoin could reduce unnecessary wars, and the need to discuss this more honestly within s




www.whatbitcoindid.com


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Mar 2022)

BTC en máximos en rublos.


----------



## Josar (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## kynes (10 Mar 2022)

En el mini pump parece que pudo influir el " buy the rumor" de la "filtración" del mensaje de la Secretaria Yellen sobre la orden ejecutiva de Biden.

Ya tenemos orden , light de momento pero también parece que se está haciendo un "sell the news". Regulaciones de cryptos más cerca.


----------



## Fvckchavistas (10 Mar 2022)

yo tengo ordenes en 33k y 35k, espero que cuando lleguemos a los 19 millones minados pegue un buen pump


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 Mar 2022)

Otra empresa que integra pagos en BTC:









Stripe se pasa a las criptomonedas: hacia la popularización definitiva en el pago con bitcoins


Stripe es la empresa que reinventó las pasarelas de pago y revolucionó el mercado por completo. Y ahora tienen un nuevo campo de batalla: las criptomonedas....




www.xataka.com


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (13 Mar 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Buen podcast acerca de las economías de guerra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



entre el progre de Gladstein y McCormack, prefiero un tiro en el pie, o un ataque del 51% o que triunfe Bitcoin Cash

solo faltaría una recomendación de Vitalik o un podcast con Pompliano y ya hasta BSV


----------



## Josar (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Digamelon (13 Mar 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> entre el progre de Gladstein y McCormack, prefiero un tiro en el pie, o un ataque del 51% o que triunfe Bitcoin Cash
> 
> solo faltaría una recomendación de Vitalik o un podcast con Pompliano y ya hasta BSV



Cuéntanos más sobre Gladstein y McCormack.


----------



## |SNaKe| (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## MIP (14 Mar 2022)

Incluso ante la amenaza de prohibir las monedas PoW, existen propuestas para un PoW de bajo consumo eléctrico, y sin embargo, manteniendo la efectividad y los incentivos del PoW “original”:





__





bips.dev - BIP 52


share and save bitcoin BIPs



bips.dev





Interesante propuesta de PoW basado en un hash que solo se puede hacer de forma efectiva en procesadores ópticos. De este modo se desplazaría el gasto de minado disminuyendo el componente de gasto eléctrico (OPEX) y aumentando el de gasto de equipos (CAPEX).


----------



## _______ (14 Mar 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Incluso ante la amenaza de prohibir las monedas PoW, existen propuestas para un PoW de bajo consumo eléctrico, y sin embargo, manteniendo la efectividad y los incentivos del PoW “original”:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que diferencia hay entre eso y anti asiic de monero


----------



## MIP (14 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Que diferencia hay entre eso y anti asiic de monero



Monero no usa ASICS desde que se pasó a RandomX. RandomX consiste en hacer una prueba de trabajo basada en la ejecución de unos mini programas aleatorios en una máquina virtual propia, algo que es muy difícil de trasladar a un ASICS. 

Este algoritmo de prueba de trabajo de bajo consumo se basa en un hash con algunas operaciones adicionales que se puede hacer muy eficientemente con un procesador óptico. 

Al parecer por lo que he entendido, también se podría hacer este hash con un ASICS al uso (hecho con chip de silicio), pero el procesador óptico lo puede hacer mucho más rápido gastando una fracción de la energía, con lo cual no saldría rentable usar ASICS.


----------



## kynes (14 Mar 2022)

Lo que diga Saylor a estas alturas importa tanto como los tweets de Musk.

Hoy es un día importante. Veremos a ver por dónde sale el Parlamento Europeo y que campo de acción dejan a las criptomonedas. Si "prohíben" POW todo el mercado sufrirá. Y si EU y USA se unen para regular y potenciar las criptos "verdes" van a quedar pocas en pie.









Europa también va por Bitcoin: regulación será sometida a votación el lunes


Tras aplazar 2 semanas la votación, el Parlamento Europeo decidirá sobre una versión de la Ley MiCA sin la polémica disposición anti Bitcoin.




www.criptonoticias.com





Pero me sigue intrigando mucho que un país con más del 30% del hasrate mundial, y bajo la sombra de limitaciones o prohibiciones al minado haya empresas que sigan invirtiendo en minería








Granja de minería de Bitcoin compra 60.000 equipos para impulsar el hashrate de EE. UU.


La nueva granja minera espera generar 26,4 exahash por segundo equivalente al 15% del poder de procesamiento que tiene la red en la actualidad.




www.criptonoticias.com


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (14 Mar 2022)

@Seronoser 

Como va todo ? Alguna novedad que nos puedas contar desde allá ? (Ya sea de temática Bitcoin o algún otro aspecto del conflicto).

Un saludo.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Mar 2022)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> @Seronoser
> 
> Como va todo ? Alguna novedad que nos puedas contar desde allá ? (Ya sea de temática Bitcoin o algún otro aspecto del conflicto).
> 
> Un saludo.



Buenas,

voy contándolo todo en el hilo de guerra en Ucrania. Sobre todo temas económicos, de guerra entiendo bastante menos ).
Todo tranquilo en Moscú, al menos de momento.
Saludos a todos


----------



## ChosLive (14 Mar 2022)

Me explicáis como piensan prohibir POW? Es como prohibir encender la lavadora en casa que van casa por casa mirando a ver quien mina Bitcoin? Que absurdo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Mar 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> Me explicáis como piensan prohibir POW? Es como prohibir encender la lavadora en casa que van casa por casa mirando a ver quien mina Bitcoin? Que absurdo



Así es, y más teniendo en cuenta que al principio, muy al principio la gente minaba con CPUs de sus ordenadores paco de mierda y no pasaba nada, el protocolo está diseñado para que la red sea segura haya mucha gente o poca minando.


----------



## |SNaKe| (14 Mar 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> Me explicáis como piensan prohibir POW? Es como prohibir encender la lavadora en casa que van casa por casa mirando a ver quien mina Bitcoin? Que absurdo



A nivel de usuario doméstico es imposible ya que no saben que tienes conectado a la luz. A nivel de una granja de minado legal pues si es posible porque saben qué actividad tienes. Dicho esto en europa nadie mina a no ser que sea de forma ilegal. Un brindis al sol y sueldos desperdiciados.


----------



## |SNaKe| (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2022)

Parece que Rusia y China no se deciden por el "oro digital" para sus intercambios y prefieren la versión analógica:





__





Noticia: - ORO y yuanes serán las divisas que usarán Rusia y China para sus intercambios comerciales. Un nuevo patrón monetario en marcha


El oro asomandose como sustituto del dólar y resto de divisas de los bancos centrales occidentales en el comercio internacional: https://tass.com/economy/1421831 MOSCÚ, 14 de marzo. /TASS/. El yuan chino es una moneda de reserva confiable, dijo el ministro de Finanzas, Anton Siluanov, al aire...




www.burbuja.info





Estos pollavieja no entienden las ventajas de los ceros y los unos...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Parece que Rusia y China no se deciden por el "oro digital" para sus intercambios y prefieren la versión analógica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es, más que nada, porque China ha prohibido su uso directamente, aunque su población sigue usándolo para escapar del control asfixiante de esa dictadura colectivista e, incluso, me ha parecido lees por ahí que siguen algunos mineros minando allí. En China han quemado las naves para intentar mantener el status quo de control total a toda costa. Ya veremos a ver cómo les sale la historia.


----------



## paketazo (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Parece que Rusia y China no se deciden por el "oro digital" para sus intercambios y prefieren la versión analógica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes que entender que si ellos admiten públicamente que usan para transacciones bilaterales una moneda sin "respaldo" institucional/estatal, estarían cavando su propia tumba, ya que darían a entender al pueblo que una moneda descentralizada sin respaldo estatal es más "segura" que una centralizada.

El oro, siendo también en gran medida, enemigo del fíat y por supuesto, de los estados, es más socialmente aceptado por su tradición a la hora de asociar ancestralmente a la moneda emitida por algunos estados con el oro.

Como usuario de ambos sistemas de reserva de valor, tengo que admitir que ambos me resultan atractivos para según que circunstancias.

De todos modos, el día que veamos a un estado de los grandes aceptar pagos y realizarlos en BTC, ya estará todo dicho.

Hoy por hoy, sigo pensando en que divide y vencerás


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Mar 2022)

Los comunistas de la UE de momento aceptan el POW.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> De todos modos, el día que veamos a un estado de los grandes aceptar pagos y realizarlos en BTC, ya estará todo dicho



El momento actual es perfecto para anunciar un sustituto para el dólar en el comercio internacional. Y parece que será el oro por lo que anuncia la prensa rusa, no el bitcoin.

Rusia y China se han decantado por el oro, no por el bitcoin como base para sus intercambios bilaterales.

No confían en bitcoin (lo han dicho por activa y por pasiva). Fomentan la utilización del oro dentro del sistema financiero y las sucursales bancarias ofrecen oro a sus clientes.


----------



## paketazo (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El momento actual es perfecto para anunciar un sustituto para el dólar en el comercio internacional. Y parece que será el oro por lo que anuncia la prensa rusa, no el bitcoin.
> 
> Rusia y China se han decantado por el oro, no por el bitcoin como base para sus intercambios bilaterales.
> 
> No confían en bitcoin (lo han dicho por activa y por pasiva). Fomentan la utilización del oro dentro del sistema financiero y las sucursales bancarias ofrecen oro a sus clientes.



@Spielzeug eso es lo más lógico. Aceptar un "patrón" BTC tendría unas consecuencias inimaginables ahora mismo a nivel global.

Imagina países de todo el globo accediendo al comercio internacional sin la necesidad de pasar por el dólar.

Como bien sabes tanto China como Rusia llevan años en modo acumulación de oro, y las casualidades no existen.

Por otra parte, USA defenderá el patrón dólar hasta el último de sus días, y los lacayos de estos, como Europa, Australia, Canadá ... ni se les pasará por la azotea aceptar algo que vaya en contra de los intereses estadounidenses.

El oro es factible, ya que muchos países mantienen reservas ancestrales de oro como activo nacional, algunos las han reducido (los estúpidos), y otros, las han ido incrementando sin prisa y sin pausa "los que saben lo que se nos viene"

Personalmente la posibilidad de que BTC se use como método de pago en transacciones bilaterales estatales, lo veo muy lejano, no imposible, pero sí muy lejano, y antes de verlo, tendríamos que verlo aceptado como medio de pago en medio mundo occidental.

BTC hoy es lo que es, tampoco podemos pretender que en poco más de diez años de vida sustituya a algo con más de cuatro milenios de aceptación social

Un saludo, y enhorabuena por tus hilos. No sacas uno con el que no esté de acuerdo.


----------



## _______ (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El momento actual es perfecto para anunciar un sustituto para el dólar en el comercio internacional. Y parece que será el oro por lo que anuncia la prensa rusa, no el bitcoin.
> 
> Rusia y China se han decantado por el oro, no por el bitcoin como base para sus intercambios bilaterales.
> 
> No confían en bitcoin (lo han dicho por activa y por pasiva). Fomentan la utilización del oro dentro del sistema financiero y las sucursales bancarias ofrecen oro a sus clientes.



Sinceramente, no se si te acuerdas ....yo, digo y sé que será el btc, también tengo oro pero no dejarán de ser pedruscos.

Sinceramente, observa lo que desprendes de tus post, se nota nerviosismo como si quisieras que algo que no es fuera. En los holders noto absoluta tranquilidad no la pseudotranquilidsd de los follafiat pero de quien sabe que tiene el caballo ganador


----------



## _______ (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El momento actual es perfecto para anunciar un sustituto para el dólar en el comercio internacional. Y parece que será el oro por lo que anuncia la prensa rusa, no el bitcoin.
> 
> Rusia y China se han decantado por el oro, no por el bitcoin como base para sus intercambios bilaterales.
> 
> No confían en bitcoin (lo han dicho por activa y por pasiva). Fomentan la utilización del oro dentro del sistema financiero y las sucursales bancarias ofrecen oro a sus clientes.



No confían en el bitcoin...también han dicho que el bozal es bueno y?


----------



## kynes (14 Mar 2022)

32 a 24 votos. No hay hoy "prohibición de BTC". De momento parece que no tocan la minería pero si se ve claro que van a regular todas las PoW









BREAKING: EU Lawmakers Vote Against Bitcoin Ban


European cryptocurrency community has managed to avert a potentially "catastrophic" proof-of-work ban within the EU




u.today













Parlamento de Europa votó 32 por 24 a favor de Bitcoin


Los eurodiputados no aprobaron el controvertido artículo de la Ley Mica que limitaba el uso de las criptomonedas de prueba de trabajo, como Bitcoin.




www.criptonoticias.com





Recordad que regular no es lo mismo que prohibir:

_«Dado que no hay forma de que Bitcoin pueda implementar un plan fuera de PoW, esto afectará a la criptomoneda», añadió Hansen, quien ha seguido de cerca el proceso en torno a la Ley MiCA.

La disposición también decía que los criptoactivos de uso intensivo de energía, que ya están en uso en la UE antes que *los mecanismos de consenso PoW,* *solo deben aplicarse a «pequeña escala»*. Aunque hasta ahora se desconoce cuáles serían las bases que establecerán esa pequeña escala._


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> @Spielzeug eso es lo más lógico. Aceptar un "patrón" BTC tendría unas consecuencias inimaginables ahora mismo a nivel global.
> 
> Imagina países de todo el globo accediendo al comercio internacional sin la necesidad de pasar por el dólar.
> 
> ...



Es muy sencillo bloquear el acceso a los exchanges, si no lo han hecho hasta ahora, es porque Bitcoin cumple una función en el sistema monetario actual que lleva décadas intentando deprimir el precio del oro (hacer creer que se ha descubierto "oro digital" que es el "terror de los bancos centrales" para que el ahorro se dirija a las criptos en vez de al oro cuyo precio necesitan controlar):



https://tass.com/economy/1421841



_Japan’s government has asked domestic cryptocurrency exchanges to halt transactions with Russian organizations and individuals sanctioned amid the situation in Ukraine, the Kyodo news agency reported on Monday._

Las criptomonedas son trazables y no hay garantía de que se vayan a validar las transacciones ya que la "minería" igualmente se puede politizar y dejar de ser neutral. Si hubiera adopción estatal, habría minería organizada a nivel está que decidiría qué transacciones se validan en función de criterios políticos).

Es necesario un soporte no trazable que pueda ser validado por las dos partes implicadas en las transacciones sin que sea necesario un tercer actores que validen la operación.


----------



## _______ (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es muy sencillo bloquear el acceso a los exchanges, si no lo han hecho, es porque Bitcoin cumple una función en el sistema monetario actual que lleva décadas intentando deprimir el precio del oro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no lo han hecho es porque es una forma de dejar la puerta abierta al "control" del btc...y miedo de que bloquear el acceso a exchanges centralizados impulse aún más la descentralización


----------



## _______ (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es muy sencillo bloquear el acceso a los exchanges, si no lo han hecho, es porque Bitcoin cumple una función en el sistema monetario actual que lleva décadas intentando deprimir el precio del oro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es precisamente lo que les gusta la trazabilidad. Tampoco hay garantías de que una transacción de oro de vaya a validar es más no hay ninguna garantía de que los actores tengan el oro que dicen u otros dicen que tienen. O es que lo has contado uno por uno?

En bitcoin al memos si sabes programar y auditado el código puedes saber por tu cuenta que hay


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Es precisamente lo que les gusta la trazabilidad. Tampoco hay garantías de que una transacción de oro de vaya a validar es más no hay ninguna garantía de que los actores tengan el oro que dicen u otros dicen que tienen. O es que lo has contado uno por uno?
> 
> En bitcoin al memos si sabes programar y auditado el código puedes saber por tu cuenta que hay



Esta claro que se han equivocado los chinos y los rusos al no elegir bitcoin.


----------



## _______ (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Esta claro que se han equivocado los chinos y los rusos al no elegir bitcoin.
> 
> Estos pollavieja...



Yo si hubiese estado acumulando oro a patadas como lo han hecho también estaría inclinado a defender esa posición aunque en frente tuviera una alternativa a considerar y quizá hasta igual o mejor. Pero si he estado acumulando oro durante muchos años pues el ser humano tiende a no cuestionar todo ese tiempo...

Que el fiat dólar este acabado no significa que Rusia y China tengan razón en todo, lo que digo se t nota nervioso defendiendo el oro, para mí todo apunta a que como dices con el oro podrás comprar con una onza lo mismo que en 1900 pero el btc amigo...el btc se tragara todo el cap de los derivados y más alla


----------



## ChosLive (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las criptomonedas son trazables y no hay garantía de que se vayan a validar las transacciones ya que la "minería" igualmente se puede politizar y dejar de ser neutral. Si hubiera adopción estatal, habría minería organizada a nivel está que decidiría qué transacciones se validan en función de criterios políticos).



Madre mia, sigues con tus paranoias sobre Bitcoin. No hay garantía de que se vayan a validar las transacciones? Te lo vuelvo a preguntar que nunca me has contestado:

¿Alguna vez en tu vida has intentado hacer un pago con Bitcoin?¿Tienes idea de lo que estás hablando?


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> Madre mia, sigues con tus paranoias sobre Bitcoin. No hay garantía de que se vayan a validar las transacciones? Te lo vuelvo a preguntar que nunca me has contestado:
> 
> ¿Alguna vez en tu vida has intentado hacer un pago con Bitcoin?¿Tienes idea de lo que estás hablando?



Qué crees que ocurriría con la validación ("minería") si Rusia y otros estados adoptasen bitcoin?

Crees que se mantendría neutral la validación de las transacciones o actuaría por criterios políticos?

Ya hemos visto que la validación se politiza fácilmente con el bloqueo al sistema SWIFT...

Ya he dicho que son unos pollavieja estos chinos y rusos, traigo la noticia de que se han decidido por el oro y os podáis reír de ellos 

Ya me voy. Ya sabéis que cuán aparece un troll, es señal alcista. Compra más y holdea


----------



## ChosLive (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Qué crees que ocurriría con la minería si Rusia y otros estados adoptasen bitcoin?
> 
> Crees que se mantendría neutral la validación de las transacciones o actuaría por criterios políticos?
> 
> ...



Deja de contestar con preguntas que ya se te han contestado y responde, ¿En tu vida has intentado alguna vez a realizar un pago en Bitcoins?

¿Crees que nos importa una mierda lo que hagan y dejen de hacer los estados respecto al uso de FIAT, ORO o lo que sea? Bitcoin es libertad, no lo uses si no quieres, pero deja de repetir siempre las mismas mentiras, que ni siquiera has instalado un Wallet en tu vida no me jodas.


----------



## |SNaKe| (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Qué crees que ocurriría con la validación ("minería") si Rusia y otros estados adoptasen bitcoin?
> 
> Crees que se mantendría neutral la validación de las transacciones o actuaría por criterios políticos?
> 
> ...



La minera de Bitcoin es un sistema distribuido donde cualquier puede minar, si un país decide que no debe validar las transacciones de otro país y es capaz de sucumbir a todos los mineros de su país para que hagan esto, solo con que un minero de otro país la valide ya lo han jodido.

Al ser la minería de Bitcoin un proceso totalmente distribuido, es imposible censurar las transacciones por simple teoría de juegos. Tendrías que convencer a todos los mineros del mundo.


----------



## juli (14 Mar 2022)

Hablais de joldear bitcoins y acopiar onzas como d´una puta condena.

A ver si sus pellizcáis y desmontais de la pinícula. Los unos y los otros. K el personal aprende viziáo.

Por cierto...los k cortan el keso...también necesitan las dos cosas.


----------



## |SNaKe| (14 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Hablais de joldear bitcoins y acopiar onzas como d´una puta condena.
> 
> A ver si sus pellizcáis y desmontais de la pinícula. Los unos y los otros. K el personal aprende viziáo.
> 
> Por cierto...los k cortan el keso...también necesitan las dos cosas.



Varias cosas:

1- Escribe bien
2- Argumenta

Si cumples estas dos cosas quizás te respete y no te vea como un trozo de mierda.


----------



## stacksats (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Qué crees que ocurriría con la validación ("minería") si Rusia y otros estados adoptasen bitcoin?
> 
> Crees que se mantendría neutral la validación de las transacciones o actuaría por criterios políticos?
> 
> ...



Validación minera? Sabes de lo que hablas? Para validar transacciones lo haces a traves de tu nodo en una raspberry pi por ejemplo

Suerte validando tu oro y en caso de tener que irte del pais por patas con el transporte


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Qué crees que ocurriría con la validación ("minería") si Rusia y otros estados adoptasen bitcoin?



Son todos los nodos los que validan las transacciones y los bloques, no sólamente los nodos mineros. Los mineros lo que aportan es energía para enterrar en la cadena de bloques las transacciones que TODOS los nodos han validado.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2022)

A ver, corregidme si me equivoco:

1. El validador ("minero") que antes resuelva la siguiente actualización de la base de datos, decide que transacciones se incluyen y cuáles no.

2. Si ese validador no se guía por la búsqueda de beneficios podría decidir validar o no las transacciones por criterios políticos. A día de hoy se busca el máximo beneficio y se incluyen las transacciones con comisiones más altas de la mempool porque no está politizado.

3. Si entran en juego actores estatales, entran otras variables en juego y la validación de transacciones se convertiría en un asunto político. Especialmente politizado si hay una guerra económica entre quienes quieren mantener el sistema monetario referido al dólar y otros que buscan una alternativa. Lo hemos visto con la expulsión de Rusia del SWIFT...

4. Chinas y Rusia han elegido el oro en vez de el bitcoin ya que no hay un tercer actor que pueda interferir con criterios políticos en la validación de la transacciónes entre ambos..

Había dicho que me iba pero me habéis liado otra vez...


----------



## |SNaKe| (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A ver, corregidme si me equivoco:
> 
> 1. El validador ("minero") que antes resuelva la siguiente actualización de la base de datos, decide que transacciones se incluyen y cuáles no.
> 
> ...



Es correcto todos lo que has dicho. Pero piensa, de que sirve que dos países estén bloqueando las transacciones si un tercer país las valida y las incluye en la cadena?

Cómo bien has dicho es una cuestión de estado, por eso todos los países tendrán que acabar entrando en la minería para no tener dependencias de un tercero.

Es más tu mismo como país si tienes potencia minera podría darse el caso de validar tus propias transacciones, por lo tanto una vez incluidas en la cadena ya poco se puede hacer a no ser que realicen un hardfork.


----------



## |SNaKe| (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A ver, corregidme si me equivoco:
> 
> 1. El validador ("minero") que antes resuelva la siguiente actualización de la base de datos, decide que transacciones se incluyen y cuáles no.
> 
> ...



De todas formas voy a ser preciso para que no queden dudas.

Una cosa son los mineros, los mineros no validan los bloques, los mineros crean bloques que pueden ser validos o no.

Los nodos son los que validan los bloques y si son correctos se incluyen en la cadena. Ningún nodo confía en ningún otro por lo tanto cada nodo valida todas las transacciones de forma individual y la cadena que más copias tienes con los mismos bloques es la valida. Cada nodo es una cadena validada por si mismo, no hay una base de datos central, esto hay que tenerlo claro, y cada vez que se sincroniza un nodo nuevo se vuelve a validar toda la cadena por dicho nodo.

Dicho esto, podría ocurrir que un país tenga potencia de minado y decida no incluir "X" transacciones por el motivo que sea, por ejemplo que sean de Rusia. ¿De que sirve? de nada, porque esa transacción queda pendiente en el pool y puede llevar Venezuela que es amigo de Rusia e incluirla en un bloqué. La validación es otra cosa, ahora ese bloque será transmitido a la red y los nodos decidirán si es valido o no. Si no fuera valido no será incluido en la cadena de bloques y por lo tanto no se difundirá a través de la red. Si es valido será añadido a la cadena de bloques de los distintos nodos que es la esencia de la existencia de bitcoin.

Es sobre lo único que pueden interactuar los estados. Sobre el algoritmo de consenso que son las reglas que deciden si un bloque es valido o no, no pueden actuar a no ser que monten miles de nodos alternativos y esto seria un hardfork.

Creo que no sois conscientes de la fortaleza de la red bitcoin.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Es correcto todos lo que has dicho. Pero piensa, de que sirve que dos países estén bloqueando las transacciones si un tercer país las valida y las incluye en la cadena?



Pasaría que ese tercer país que valida transacciones no autorizadas (aunque tenga incentivos económicos para hacerlo) sería "democratizado" como ya ha ocurrido anteriormente....




|SNaKe| dijo:


> Cómo bien has dicho es una cuestión de estado, por eso todos los países tendrán que acabar entrando en la minería para no tener dependencias de un tercero.



Lo más probable es que acabasen definiéndose dos pools de mineros según los bandos enfrentados y habría una "carrera armamentística" por lograr mayor potencia de cálculo. Perdería el bando que no pudiera soportar el coste energético de una hashrate elevadísima por la "carrera armamentística" para validar más que los demás


|SNaKe| dijo:


> Es más tu mismo como país si tienes potencia minera podría darse el caso de validar tus propias transacciones, por lo tanto una vez incluidas en la cadena ya poco se puede hacer a no ser que realicen un hardfork.



Podría darse el caso pero todo lo comentado en tu post y en el mío es ciencia ficción. 

No va a haber adopción estatal al menos por uno de los bandos del conflicto monetario: China y Rusia prefieren al oro como sustituto del dólar y es lo que utilizarán para su comercio exterior una vez que Rusia ha sido expulsada por criterios políticos del sistema de validación de transacciones SWIFT.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A ver, corregidme si me equivoco:
> 
> 1. El validador ("minero") que antes resuelva la siguiente actualización de la base de datos, decide que transacciones se incluyen y cuáles no.
> 
> ...



Simplificáis demasiado en vuestra mente el funcionamiento de Bitcoin y, mucho más a menudo, el funcionamiento de su teoría de juegos. Eso incorpora sesgos en vuestra percepción de la criptomoneda. Te respondo:

1. El minero no decide nada por si solo. El minero propone un bloque al resto de la red y es el conjunto de todos los nodos el que comprueba que las reglas de consenso se cumplen y entonces, y sólo entonces, incorporan esa propuesta de "nuevo bloque minado" a la copia que conservan de la cadena de bloques. Presuponéis a la minería un poder exagerado que NO TIENEN en realidad. Los mineros sencillamente aportan energía a la red para ayudar a asegurarla, pero la tarea de verificación y validación (tanto de bloques, como de transacciones, y según las reglas de consenso), es una tarea que realizan todos los nodos, no sólamente los mineros.

2. Te equivocas en eso también. Los nodos deciden libremente si retransmitir al resto de la red una transacción, al igual que los mineros deciden cuáles incluir o su prioridad. Eso forma parte de la libertad. No son sólamente los mineros los que tienen esa libertad. Yo recuerdo haber "tuneado" mi nodo para evitar retransmitir y/o mantener en mi mempool aquellas transacciones con comisiones por debajo de un umbral que decidí yo mismo. De esta forma yo aplicaba a través de mi nodo mi propia "visión" de la red Bitcoin, en la que las transacciones chorras del satoshidice se iban fuera. Un minero decide también libremente y, como agente económico, es normal que decida incluir en la propuesta de bloque minado aquellas transacciones que le dan más comisiones.

Sin embargo, no se puede decidir aplicar estas mismas normas u otras decisiones "políticas" sobre transacciones que ya han sido incluidas en los bloques sin resultar expulsado del sistema. Es imposible revertir esos consensos que la red ya ha ido alcanzando. Ni siquiera con un 51% de la tasa de hash (que lo único que puede hacer son fraudes de doble gasto o bloquear la inclusion de transacciones en nuevos bloques). Si un nodo minero decide interactuar con la cadena de bloques sin que el resto de la red lo considere "un ataque 51%", debe aceptar la inmutabilidad de la cadena.

3. Da igual porque en Bitcoin tienes que aceptar las reglas al 100%, por completo, o el sistema te expulsará. Y si un actor político entra en la minería, no puede revertir la cadena y debe entonces aceptar aportar su prueba de trabajo para asegurar aquellas transacciones que ocurrieron en el pasado. Ese "minado político" sólo puede aplicar sus reglas externas de filtrado de transacciones en su propuesta de bloques minados, pero no puede evitar ni censurar que el resto de actores incorporen sus bloques a la cadena con sus transacciones sin censurar. Igual que hay veces que surgen esporádicamente "bloques vacíos", incluso esos, aportan seguridad a la cadena. Pues en el caso de un actor político ocurre igual. Sus bloques seguirán sirviendo para asegurar transacciones incluídas en otros bloques y que le resultarían completamente inaceptables a él.

4. Y, sin embargo, ahí tienes al horo por debajo de 2000$.


----------



## juli (14 Mar 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> 1- Escribe bien
> 2- Argumenta
> ...



Juásss...tú no me ves, idiota... lo de k no me respetes es una ilusión óptica de mindundi bujarrón onláin , capisci ?

Ahorra en pitxikólogo, contesta o babéale a tu puta madre, k´allá tu puta mierda de bidatéte...pero no salpikes, mari.

Haz lo k kieras con tus traumas y tu tiempo...pero no malgastes el mío.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Dicho esto, podría ocurrir que un país tenga potencia de minado y decida no incluir "X" transacciones por el motivo que sea, por ejemplo que sean de Rusia. ¿De que sirve? de nada, porque esa transacción queda pendiente en el pool y puede llevar Venezuela que es amigo de Rusia e incluirla en un bloqué



De que sirve una validación que puede ser politizada y que no puedas validar transacciones hasta que un aliado resuelva un bloque?

Precisamente de lo que se está huyendo es de sistemas de validación de transacciones que puedan ser politizados como ocurre con el sistema SWIFT actualmente. Evitar la politización de la validación de transacciones no es posible con las criptos.

Las CBDCs (que no defiendo mientras no sean redimibles en oro) si que resuelven ese problema ya que pueden ser validadas por los dos intervinientes en la transacción si son usadas para el comercio bilateral entre países. Si son redimibles en oro y no confías en el emisor, la líquidas inmediatamente en oro para evitar el riesgo contraparte.

Este es el formato monetario que parece que va a sustituir al sistema actual basado en el dólar.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y, sin embargo, ahí tienes al horo por debajo de 2000$.



Aquí tienes un adelanto sobre lo que ocurrirá con los metales preciosos:









Hacia la economía de guerra: la formación del precio de las materias primas está fallando


El sistema de formación de precio de las materias primas está fallando y ya han tenido que cerrar la actividad en mercados como el del níquel después de que los precios estallasen al no haber físico disponible para cubrir los derivados financieros con los que se descubre el precio: El uso de...




www.burbuja.info





Si se extiende a otros mercados el final del fiat está ya aqui.


----------



## |SNaKe| (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> De que sirve una validación que puede ser politizada y que no puedas validar transacciones hasta que un aliado resuelva un bloque?
> 
> Precisamente de lo que se está huyendo es de sistemas de validación de transacciones que puedan ser politizados como ocurre con el sistema SWIFT actualmente. Evitar la politización de la validación de transacciones no es posible con las criptos.
> 
> ...



No entiendes como funciona una red distribuida, no entiendes el concepto de par.

Te estamos explicando las cosas para que las entiendas como si fueras un niño tonto pero ni eso.

No voy a perder más el tiempo contigo, sigue con tu oro.

Por mi parte a ignorados.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> De que sirve una validación que puede ser politizada y que no puedas validar transacciones hasta que un aliado resuelva un bloque?



Ya te estoy diciendo que eso da igual. ¿Te parece poca censura y/o politización que puedas minar un bloque en blanco? Y sin embargo, se minan. Ya te digo que, siempre que ese minero no ataque mediante 51% la red, da igual. La prueba la tienes en que, esporádicamente, aparecen bloques en blanco. ¿Accidentes? ¿Intencionados? ¿Al minero no le dió tiempo a incluir transacciones (lo más probable)? No importa, sigue asegurando al resto de la cadena. Todos los nodos tienen el derecho a evitar retransmitir y/o incluir en bloques las transacciones que deseen. Forma parte de la libertad del sistema. Lo que es importante es que no pueden revertir el resto de transacciones y no pueden evitar el que su bloque colabore con la seguridad de las transacciones anteriores.


----------



## Spielzeug (14 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya te estoy diciendo que eso da igual. ¿Te parece poca censura y/o politización que puedas minar un bloque en blanco? Y sin embargo, se minan. Ya te digo que, siempre que ese minero no ataque mediante 51% la red, da igual. La prueba la tienes en que, esporádicamente, aparecen bloques en blanco. ¿Accidentes? ¿Intencionados? ¿Al minero no le dió tiempo a incluir transacciones (lo más probable)? No importa, sigue asegurando al resto de la cadena. Todos los nodos tienen el derecho a evitar retransmitir y/o incluir en bloques las transacciones que deseen. Forma parte de la libertad del sistema. Lo que es importante es que no pueden revertir el resto de transacciones y no pueden evitar el que su bloque colabore con la seguridad de las transacciones anteriores.



No da igual...

Lo que estás diciendo es como decir que la red SWIFT es igual de segura se incluyan las transacciones rusas o no. Es cierto, es igual de segura pero es que el problema no es la seguridad de la red SWIFT o de la blockchain de bitcoin. El problema es el hecho de que se puede politizar la validación tanto en el SWIFT como en las criptos.

En cualquier caso, con las sanciones se ha abierto una ventana de oportunidad para un nuevo sistema monetario alejado del dólar y que no requiere de validadores externos susceptibles de denegar su servicio por criterios políticos.

China y Rusia han dicho que oro, por ahora lo han dicho en voz baja. Quédate con esta palabra: *galvanizar*


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Mar 2022)

Te estoy diciendo que no se puede politizar el minado porque en Bitcoin no se puede obligar al resto de mineros a censurar transacciones o a que apliquen tus mismas restricciones. Y en el momento en que tú introduces un bloque "politizado", lo único que estás haciendo es consolidar el resto de bloques libres que se añadieron anteriormente.


----------



## juli (14 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> 4. Y, sin embargo, ahí tienes al horo por debajo de 2000$.



Balla,balla...El Robinjúz livertariho cantando al fiat korrúto , ké tierno...éso son argumentos. Normal k haluego, tras los años de elipsis en el evangelio bitcoñero de los manguerazos de stable coin fake de fiat fake ( fake al cuadrado ) para alimentar el bicho de demanda exponencial de la impresora yankee andes largando por ahí k la shitcoin más lograda...es TETHER. 

Te dejo un post de hoy **** *sobre la mamada de poya bitcoñera al fiat infinito occidental. Por cierto...cuándo el fiat se vaya a cero, cuánto valdrá ALQUILAR la aplicación de don Satoshi ? 

...y si hay k redenominarla y empezar de cero...ké será del Canibalixmo de Nakamoto peleando con un trillón de chapas, muchas de ellas POW , sin el desekilibrio de Volumen de Capital k ha permitido a BTC el truco barato de replicarse exponencialmente burbujeando/pumpeando activos...como hace papá fiat desde hace décadas en toda la expoliada coñomía mundial ?

Crees k las materias primas con valor intrínseco elegirán BTC...como hizo la FED para multiplicar su confetti cayendo en barrena y sin demanda a su desparramáo ponzi de impresora ?

Y éso en crypto...como las CBDC se respalden en Rikeza Escasa, verás ké risión. Ké vais a hacer los de la teoría de jueguecitos ? Llorarle a Powell o a Bitfinex pa´k welvan con la manguera ?

Hay propuestas crypto SEGURAS ...incluso con sistema propio de Reservas - sabes ké kiere decir éso en un sistema de Rikeza Real sin distorsiones de confetti teledirigido ?...k cuanto más las pumpees, más crecen  - . Ahora mixmo es misión imposible pelearse con la chapa naranjita de la FED ...pero al loro con optar al mercáo post-fiat con esas partiendo en iwaldá de condiciones y libertá de mercáo...k lo mismo BTC se hizo pa´lo k se hizo...y punto. Y resulta k pa´l New Capital levantado sobre Valor Intrínseco...pumpear baratijas TAMBIÉN es más fácil y barato.

Una vez llegados a un mercáo libre, akí keda muchísima tela k cortar para k 4 nerds de mierda perpetúen su espejismo monetario con el truco chusco de la brillantez de un medio de pago chúpedtexnológico y la paparrucha de la teoría de juegos...cuando cualkier juego está a un click de ser desechado. Para ser el tándem ferpekto k monopolice las trasferencias de Valor mundiales sin trucos , hay k batírselo...y el sector ha crecido un wevo. En el próxima sistema, el FIAT CBDC ya no necesitará de terceros para imponer su ley rebotando en ellos su tsunami de Rikeza fake. Mucho ojo, k el personal ha demostráo de sobra k la libertá se la pela cuando se trata de seguridá...y de dineros ...y lo de, perderse en cuentos no va ser para siempre, al menos con el mixmo.

Beneficios pasados no garantizan beneficios futuros.










**** Los refugios de Valor k genera el ranking crypto están marcando historia.

PAXGOLD, la crypto "respaldada en Metal" de referencia - el resto son un truño en volumen sikiera - ha entrado en el top 100 crypto este finde.

Empezó tras la crisis de repos de Otoño 2019 con 4000 putas onzas. Hoy , trescientas diez mil...casi en x80 en dos años. Con la estampida actual de confetti, otro x80 sobre éso suena a filfa en los próximos dos años.

Con sólo mirar éso, s´entiende k no haya tokens corporativos o nacionales de referencia respaldados en MPs . Y con contratos de custodia a la medida de los tiempos modélnos...k hoy ni por el forro es el caso. Ni UNO SÖLO de los casos.


A la vez...ya son TRES las USDStable coins en el top 10. Con dos nuevas arrimándose en el top 18. El volumen diario de la media docena o poco más en el TOP 100 supera al de LA SUMA de las otras 90 y pico cryptos, incluídas BTC , ETH, Binancecoin... se dice fácil.

BTC no es el henemijo del Gold, sino una puta bendición provocando demanda de Reservas de Valor - ahora mixmo, de divisas fiat agonizantes ...con fecha de caducidá -.

EL trono del Oro no es el de BTC, sino el de Tether. El depósito de Valor de crecimiento perpetuo en el mercado libre de un mundo tokenizado.*


----------



## stacksats (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> De que sirve una validación que puede ser politizada y que no puedas validar transacciones hasta que un aliado resuelva un bloque?
> 
> Precisamente de lo que se está huyendo es de sistemas de validación de transacciones que puedan ser politizados como ocurre con el sistema SWIFT actualmente. Evitar la politización de la validación de transacciones no es posible con las criptos.
> 
> ...



Alguien de oro defiendo CBDCS? en serio? yo soy partidario de oro y bitcoin pero de cbdc? Vives en españa? con cbdc te pueden congelar por no ser ciudadano afin al gobierno? que haces te pones todo el oro acumulado desde 2011 por el culo para irte a otro pais o simplemente memorizas 12 palabras y una buena passphrase con los satoshis que has ido acumulando desde 2011?

Si vives en España el reloj va marcando el camino de robar bienes privados:






Reloj de la deuda pública española | EUROSCI Network


Este reloj estima la evolución de la deuda pública española en tiempo real, en términos totales, per cápita y por hogar, extrapolando los datos de deuda pública (calculada según el Procedimiento de Déficit Excesivo) y de población del último año publicado. Deuda pública total:1000000000000 euros...




www.eurosci.net





Y el gobierno ya se prepara


----------



## juli (14 Mar 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Alguien de oro defiendo CBDCS? en serio? yo soy partidario de oro y bitcoin pero de cbdc? Vives en españa? con cbdc te pueden congelar por no ser ciudadano afin al gobierno? que haces te pones todo el oro acumulado desde 2011 por el culo para irte a otro pais o simplemente memorizas 12 palabras y una buena passphrase con los satoshis que has ido acumulando desde 2011?



Si me permites, mi opinión sobre ésto, pues hay mucha especulación y pocos o ningún hecho sobre la mesa.

En principio, el 99% de las CBDC serán bazofia y peor - y tal como apuntas - muy peligrosas para el obligado usuario. Y esperemos k no el 100% , k tampoco sería raro. De éso a k todo lo k traigan TODAS sea el típico tópico magufo chinorri-Orwelliano , va un mundo...aunke el ideal de dinero parece claro k no van a ser.

Hay k esperar a diseños concretos. Tal vez incluso varios modelos para cada Central bankster. Modelos de consumo, sin respaldo y/o con, de ahorro, de captación de Capital foráneo...hay muchas posibilidades y ésto va en la línea de apriorismos de las kakunas y sus trinolles de muertos. Hay k ver ánde se kedan al final unas perspectivas de lo más negativas y ganadas totalmente a pulso.

Imo, no sólo estamos saliendo a un nuevo sistema monetario, sino al fin de la grotesca e infame caricatura de política cacikil a la k estamos asistiendo. Y nuevos modelos de gestión en las admin públicas globales son tan o más necesarios k nuevos modelos de dinero...de hecho, unos deberían generar los otros en consecuencia. ( y esperemos k alguno weno ).

Al dinero privado se le presuponen intereses menos podridos de los k se adivinan en el público , con el k además compartirían regulador ( trampa sobre trampa ). Pero los Central Banksters , además de disponer de una nueva relación , directa con el usuario y sacando de la ecuación a la banca comercial, serán conscientes k Capital k no gestionen debidamente, Capital k se le escapará. Tienen mucho k reinterpretar en todo éso.

Bitcoin principalmente y más cryptos deberían tener mucho k decir en éso. Más allá de lo k consigas tecnologicamente está lo k esas nuevas capacidades monetarias privadas condicionen - y por ké no, coaccionen - a un sector monetario público acostumbrado historicamente al abuso y la korruzión con total impunidá.

Keda muy poco para k muchos asuntos se vayan desvelando o al menos, empezando a hacerlo. Palomitax.


----------



## stacksats (14 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Si me permites, mi opinión sobre ésto, pues hay mucha especulación y pocos o ningún hecho sobre la mesa.
> 
> En principio, el 99% de las CBDC serán bazofia y peor - y tal como apuntas - muy peligrosas para el obligado usuario. Y esperemos k no el 100% , k tampoco sería raro.
> 
> ...



Que es cbdc y aqui hay uno que dice de vincular su oro con una entidad central relacionada con alguien que aprobo hace muchos años de requisar el oro    , lo que importa es tener algo descentralizado, con buen uptime y que no se pueda cambiar sin un consenso desde 2009, inconfiscable y facil de transportar con los tiempos que se vienen


----------



## ChosLive (14 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> De que sirve una validación que puede ser politizada y que no puedas validar transacciones hasta que un aliado resuelva un bloque?
> 
> Precisamente de lo que se está huyendo es de sistemas de validación de transacciones que puedan ser politizados como ocurre con el sistema SWIFT actualmente. Evitar la politización de la validación de transacciones no es posible con las criptos.
> 
> ...



Te están explicando las cosas bien y sigues dando vueltas sobre lo mismo. ¿Es que no ves que lo que planteas es imposible? La transacciónse va a realizar igual, si España se pone a minar porque se quiere "cargar Bitcoin", y se compra 10000 asics lo unico que va a hacer España es PERDER DINERO porque si no quiere validar ciertos bloques los va a validar igualmente el resto de la red y se va a terminar incluyendo en la cadena igual.

Si un país decide gastar millones en hardware y toneladas de KW en censurar bloques, no lo va a conseguir, y encima va a perder dinero.

Por favor estudia el funcionamieto de bitcoin, pruebalo tu mismo, haz un nodo, investiga.


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Que es cbdc y aqui hay uno que dice de vincular su oro con una entidad central relacionada con alguien que aprobo hace muchos años de requisar el oro    , lo que importa es tener algo descentralizado, con buen uptime y que no se pueda cambiar sin un consenso desde 2009, inconfiscable y facil de transportar con los tiempos que se vienen



Lo k importa es oferta amplia , y ELEGIR A VOLUNTÁ.

Probablemente de todo se pueda sacar algo weno si éso es asínnn...y es un hecho k de las CBDC sabemos muy poco realmente.


----------



## stacksats (15 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Lo k importa es oferta amplia , y ELEGIR A VOLUNTÁ.
> 
> Probablemente de todo se pueda sacar algo weno si éso es asínnn...y es un hecho k de las CBDC sabemos muy poco realmente.





Esto es CBDC disfruta de no tener nada y ser feliz


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 983714
> 
> Esto es CBDC disfruta de no tener nada y ser feliz



Sep...a esos típicos tópicos de parvulario me refería.

End oxtópik.


----------



## Digamelon (15 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Sep...a esos típicos tópicos de parvulario me refería.
> 
> End oxtópik.



De siempre los estados han robado vía inflación. Ninguna CBDC será distinta al respecto.


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> De siempre los estados han robado vía inflación. Ninguna CBDC será distinta al respecto.



Es normal esperarlo, desde luego.

De hecho, algunas podrían estar orientadas a inflaciones mucho mayores k las acostumbradas para gestionar RBUs y otras yerbas.

Pero espero diferentes modelos, incluso de un mismo solo Banco Central posiblemente. Hay k esperar.


----------



## ninfireblade (15 Mar 2022)

¿ Os habéis dado cuenta de que siempre que aparece alguien criticando bitcoin lo hace desde el desconocimiento ?

Lo critican basándose en unas premisas que son falsas o incorrectas técnicamente. No entienden como funciona. Y no me refiero a aspectos políticos o económicos sino puramente técnicos, tecnológicos. Lo que ellos dicen que hace el código de bitcoin y lo que realmente hace (y que cualquiera con los conocimientos necesarios puede comprobar por sí mismo ya que el código es abierto y está ahí para cualquiera que lo quiera ver y estudiar)


----------



## |SNaKe| (15 Mar 2022)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Os habéis dado cuenta de que siempre que aparece alguien criticando bitcoin lo hace desde el desconocimiento ?
> 
> Lo critican basándose en unas premisas que son falsas o incorrectas técnicamente. No entienden como funciona. Y no me refiero a aspectos políticos o económicos sino puramente técnicos, tecnológicos. Lo que ellos dicen que hace el código de bitcoin y lo que realmente hace (y que cualquiera con los conocimientos necesarios puede comprobar por sí mismo ya que el código es abierto y está ahí para cualquiera que lo quiera ver y estudiar)



Lo peor es la arrogancia que muestran los ignorantes.

Es como intentar discutir con alguien que piensa que la tierra es plana.


----------



## juli (15 Mar 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Lo peor es la arrogancia que muestran los ignorantes.
> 
> Es como intentar discutir con alguien que piensa que la tierra es plana.



JUASSSSSSSSSSSSS...Intentar discutir ? ... ...menudo gilipollas. En la línea de manipulación y desinformación del hylo, pa´variar.

No eras tú el k sin sikiera dirigirte la palabra ni mucho menos pedirte un cable te limitabas a insultar o sikiera respetar , k asínnn lo has dicho, para no considerar al prójimo "un trozo de mierda" , perdonavidas de kinta ? Vete a llorarle a tu puta madre ahora y no haber ido por uvas. Mono.

No diferenciarías entre un patacón y un cromo de fútbol, puto paleto engreído , con tu puta chapa condescendiente de nerd pajillero.

En cuanto os kiten la alfombra fiat k sus han regaláo, la oxtia se va a oír en Tokyo. Cuando el confetti en caída libre valga cero...por cuanto vas a vender tus mierdas, ameba mononeuronal de los kojonex ? Ah,no...k tú joldeas...y Satoshi es birgen y mártir 

Ké te crees k hace @Mojón a estas alturas por el foro, puto retarded ? Pues rapiñar las últimas onzas de físico del puchero al mixmo precio de risa k pilló sus bitcoins. Sois TODOS suknormales o ké oxtiax pasa ?

Hala...a buscarte otro memo pa´perdonar vidas y pa´llorikear...pa´las dos cosas.

Un placer siempre espabilar a un impedido. Xtiano k es uno.


----------



## digipl (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## |SNaKe| (15 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> JUASSSSSSSSSSSSS...Intentar discutir ? ... ...menudo gilipollas. En la línea de manipulación y desinformación del hylo, pa´variar.
> 
> No eras tú el k sin sikiera dirigirte la palabra ni mucho menos pedirte un cable te limitabas a insultar o sikiera respetar , k asínnn lo has dicho, para no considerar al prójimo "un trozo de mierda" , perdonavidas de kinta ? Vete a llorarle a tu puta madre ahora y no haber ido por uvas. Mono.
> 
> ...



Venga a ignorados, atontao


----------



## kynes (15 Mar 2022)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Os habéis dado cuenta de que siempre que aparece alguien criticando bitcoin lo hace desde el desconocimiento ?
> 
> Lo critican basándose en unas premisas que son falsas o incorrectas técnicamente. No entienden como funciona. Y no me refiero a aspectos políticos o económicos sino puramente técnicos, tecnológicos. Lo que ellos dicen que hace el código de bitcoin y lo que realmente hace (y que cualquiera con los conocimientos necesarios puede comprobar por sí mismo ya que el código es abierto y está ahí para cualquiera que lo quiera ver y estudiar)





|SNaKe| dijo:


> Lo peor es la arrogancia que muestran los ignorantes.
> 
> Es como intentar discutir con alguien que piensa que la tierra es plana.



No olvidemos que la arrogancia tecnológica también implica grandes peligros.


----------



## |SNaKe| (16 Mar 2022)

Buena subida de tipos 25 bps


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2022)

Guerra monetaria: Bitcoin (Ucrania) vs. Oro (Rusia)


Ucrania aprueba el uso del Bitcoin: https://www.cnbc.com/2022/03/17/ukraine-legalizes-cryptocurrency-sector-as-donations-pour-in.html Rusia aprueba leyes para que sus ciudadanos compren oro...




www.burbuja.info





Nakamoto va enseñando la patita en esta guerra...


----------



## McNulty (17 Mar 2022)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Os habéis dado cuenta de que siempre que aparece alguien criticando bitcoin lo hace desde el desconocimiento ?
> 
> Lo critican basándose en unas premisas que son falsas o incorrectas técnicamente. No entienden como funciona. Y no me refiero a aspectos políticos o económicos sino puramente técnicos, tecnológicos. Lo que ellos dicen que hace el código de bitcoin y lo que realmente hace (y que cualquiera con los conocimientos necesarios puede comprobar por sí mismo ya que el código es abierto y está ahí para cualquiera que lo quiera ver y estudiar)



Totalmente, si rascas un poco no saben nada de como funciona.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug es, dentro de los nocoiners, uno de los que mejor se entera de cómo funciona, la verdad sea dicha. Hay otros sin embargo que es como para pegarles dos tiros.

Otro nocoiner que, sorprendentemente, también sabía mucho era Nico. No sé qué le habréis hecho, pero ya no lo veo por este subforo


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Spielzeug es, dentro de los nocoiners, uno de los que mejor se entera de cómo funciona, la verdad sea dicha. Hay otros sin embargo que es como para pegarles dos tiros.
> 
> Otro nocoiner que, sorprendentemente, también sabía mucho era Nico. No sé qué le habréis hecho, pero ya no lo veo por este subforo



Agradecido por el reconocimiento y también por su educación al debatir, algo que suele faltar en este hilo y, en general cuando he tenido que debatir con sicoiners.

Bitcoin no es tan difícil de entender si le quitar las palabras que le dan un matiz dorado y traducirlas correctamente para que se correspondan con la realidad intangible que es bitcoin:





__





Alquimia moderna: transformando ceros y unos en oro


Bitcoin es una genialidad del neuromarketing que ha conmutado conceptos para sugerir la tangibilidad de lo virtual, en concreto del oro. Esto ha posibilitado el surgimiento de una convención entre un grupo de personas que lo consideran el futuro del dinero gracias al mapa mental creado gracias a...




www.burbuja.info





Si además tienes en cuenta que el principal objetivo de los bancos centrales desde su creación es controlar el precio del oro e intentar evitar que el ahorro se dirija a los metales, se entiende porque se promociona desde los medios y las autoridades monetarias no bloquean los exchanges donde se forma el precio de un activo que "es muy peligroso para ellos".

Un saludo!


----------



## MIP (17 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Spielzeug es, dentro de los nocoiners, uno de los que mejor se entera de cómo funciona, la verdad sea dicha. Hay otros sin embargo que es como para pegarles dos tiros.
> 
> Otro nocoiner que, sorprendentemente, también sabía mucho era Nico. No sé qué le habréis hecho, pero ya no lo veo por este subforo



No digo que sea el caso aquí, pero hay bastante nocoiner que vendió a $100 pensando que había hecho el negocio del siglo, no volvió a entrar porque siempre “estaba muy caro” y hoy a $40000 esta que echa humo.


----------



## _______ (17 Mar 2022)

MIP dijo:


> No digo que sea el caso aquí, pero hay bastante nocoiner que vendió a $100 pensando que había hecho el negocio del siglo, no volvió a entrar porque siempre “estaba muy caro” y hoy a $40000 esta que echa humo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bitcoin no es tan difícil de entender si le quitar las palabras que le dan un matiz dorado y traducirlas correctamente para que se correspondan con la realidad intangible que es bitcoin:



Con respecto a las palabras doradas, los goldbugs sois desconsiderados con respecto a los creadores de Bitcoin. Es normal que una revolución tan disruptora como Bitcoin tuviera que echar mano de símiles desafortunados para intentar explicar al público en palabras medianamente comprensibles el funcionamiento de esta nueva maravilla. De hecho, casi todas las palabras que se llevan utilizando desde el comienzo son un desastre. Las billeteras no deberían llamarse billeteras, sino "llaveros" puesto que lo que albergan en realidad son llaves, no billetes, ni dinero. Y la minería hace justo lo contrario de lo que se pretende explicar. Los mineros en bitcoin no desentierran, sino que "entierran".

Sin embargo esa selección horrible de palabras no afecta ni un ápice a la genialidad del sistema.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Si además tienes en cuenta que el principal objetivo de los bancos centrales desde su creación es controlar el precio del oro e intentar evitar que el ahorro se dirija a los metales, se entiende porque se promociona desde los medios y las autoridades monetarias no bloquean los exchanges donde se forma el precio de un activo que "es muy peligroso para ellos".
> 
> Un saludo!



Bitcoin es un activo que les ha pillado completamente por sorpresa, y todos sabe.os lo desesperadamente despacio que reacciona la administración. Esto es algo que los creadores y desarrolladores de Bitcoin sabían bien y han aprovechado, de manera que han metido mejoras de cara a la privacidad en estos primeros años de vida de Bitcoin, de manera que ya no se va a poder controlar.

El shock inicial que ha supuesto el Bitcoin y la rapidez en su desarrollo han superado la capacidad de los legisladores de inte tar acotarlo legislativamente. Se han visto desbordados.

Así que Bitcoin no recibe apoyo de los gobiernos en ningún grado, lo único que hacen por ahora es aceptar frustradamente su existencia.


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si además tienes en cuenta que el principal objetivo de los bancos centrales desde su creación es controlar el precio del oro e intentar evitar que el ahorro se dirija a los metales, se entiende porque se promociona desde los medios y las autoridades monetarias no bloquean los exchanges donde se forma el precio de un activo que "es muy peligroso para ellos".



Evitar k el ahorro se dirija a ellos...y multiplicar el Capital de kienes los sigan keriendo a precio´puta MIENTRAS HAYA...k es lo k muchos GoldBugs no han sabido leer ...o éso dicen .


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El shock inicial que ha supuesto el Bitcoin y la rapidez en su desarrollo han superado la capacidad de los legisladores de inte tar acotarlo legislativamente. Se han visto desbordados.
> 
> Así que Bitcoin no recibe apoyo de los gobiernos en ningún grado, lo único que hacen por ahora es aceptar frustradamente su existencia



Se puede tirar cualquier activo si se bloquea el acceso al mercado donde se descubre el precio al reunirse allí la oferta y la demanda del mismo.

Bloqueo del SWIFT a las cuentas de los exchanges por ser un "lugar de malechores" y se les acabaría el problema. Es lo mismo que hicieron con e-gold en su momento ya que si que suponía un problema:









e-gold - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





Campaña mediática (blanqueo de dinero y terrorismo) y orden para bloquear las cuentas del Exchange donde se forma el precio. Si no lo hacen es porque no les interesa ya que bitcoin les sirve para contener el precio del oro.

Creo que es muy ingenuo pensar que la elección de las palabras para describir bitcoin son "desafortunadas casualidades" sabiendo que desde el comienzo ha sido presentado como oro digital que asusta a los bancos centrales. Sin que hayan hecho absolutamente nada por bloquear los exchanges y mientras en wall street se van metiendo ETF de Bitcoin y se habla de él habitualmente en la prensa.

Pero bueno, puedes seguir pensando que Bitcoin es "antisistema" y un "peligro para los bancos centrales" porque es "libertad respaldada por las matemáticas". Un rollo muy emocional propio de la propaganda y la manipulación propia de la PNL que ancla conceptos a emociones gracias a "descripciones erróneas de la realidad"


----------



## elKaiser (17 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Con respecto a las palabras doradas, los goldbugs sois desconsiderados con respecto a los creadores de Bitcoin. Es normal que una revolución tan disruptora como Bitcoin tuviera que echar mano de símiles desafortunados para intentar explicar al público en palabras medianamente comprensibles el funcionamiento de esta nueva maravilla. De hecho, casi todas las palabras que se llevan utilizando desde el comienzo son un desastre. Las billeteras no deberían llamarse billeteras, sino "llaveros" puesto que lo que albergan en realidad son llaves, no billetes, ni dinero. Y la minería hace justo lo contrario de lo que se pretende explicar. Los mineros en bitcoin no desentierran, sino que "entierran".
> 
> Sin embargo esa selección horrible de palabras no afecta ni un ápice a la genialidad del sistema.
> 
> ...



Podrían cerrar los exchangers con la excusa del blanqueo de capitales (excusa que no se cree ni su pm, habiendo bancos que auténticas lavadoras de dinero para las élites), al menos a nivel de paises occidentales; esto no haría que BTC desapareciera, pero sería un buen palo.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Podrían cerrar los exchanges con la excusa del blanqueo de capitales (excusa que no se cree ni su pm, habiendo bancos que auténticas lavadoras de dinero para las élites), al menos a nivel de paises occidentales; esto no haría que BTC desapareciera, pero sería un buen palo.



Ya hemos visto que lo de menos es que la escusa sea creíble o no. Esa escusa fue la que utilizaron para evitar que la gente pudiera cambiar su fiat por el token y viceversa impidiendo descubrir el precio del token de e-gold.

Si no lo hacen lo mismo con las criptos es porque no quieren no porque no puedan. Mi apuesta: van a promocionar bitcoin para ayudar a Ucrania con la noticia de su aceptación como medio de pago en el país.


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sin embargo esa selección horrible de palabras no afecta ni un ápice a la genialidad del sistema.



Ni esa supuesta excelencia texnológica afecta a k no deja de ser la puta Estatua de la Libertá de la expresión fiat . Y es k más allá de marketing eficaz, SÍ hay paralelixmox razonables y reveladores entre BTC y Gold . Y contra una Reserva de Valor inmutable , indestructible y en manos de la Kastuza global - los CBanksters , no los bobiernitos recaderos - , el Canibalixmo de Nakamoto puede ser una chorti anoréxica mordiskeando un Muesli.

Y éso en cuanto a calibre "monetario" general. Porke en el mismo sector , sin esa ventaja por puro volumen de capital . la preponderancia de BTC respecto al resto de propuestas sería radicalmente distinta a la actual sin la menor duda.




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Así que Bitcoin no recibe apoyo de los gobiernos en ningún grado, lo único que hacen por ahora es aceptar frustradamente su existencia.



Aún siendo éso absolutamente falso y las sucesivas alfombras rojas del sicariato fiat Occidental bien claro lo dejan cada día - aunke una regulación laxa o directamente inexistente a nivel mundial durante un decenio ya era prueba suficiente de ello - , en todo caso no lo recibiría ...como una puta no recibe apoyo de kien se la tira en un intercambio de bienes y servicios. Porke BTC es la puta de la necesitadísima demanda del Ponzi fiat Occidental, no su henemijo.

BTC no sólo es un incentivo a no pillar Gold, sino a k la estafa fiat no implike un colapso económico mundial absoluto e instantáneo , k era la operativa Orera a los colapsos monetarios cíclicos - con el metal como comodín trilero k arrasaba los activos "con sangre en las calles" - y en el Tsunami fiat actual, exponencialmente superior a cualkiera de los anteriores, pintaba COLOSAL e implanteable a escala global. El caso es k el trato es k "tú me rascas la chepa a mí...y viceversa" ( mientras el fiat valga algo, por supuestón...k la prórroga conseguida es el botín de ambos - más allá de éso, está por ver y en éso se anda ahora -).


----------



## stacksats (17 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Se puede tirar cualquier activo si se bloquea el acceso al mercado donde se descubre el precio al reunirse allí la oferta y la demanda del mismo.
> 
> Bloqueo del SWIFT a las cuentas de los exchanges por ser un "lugar de malechores" y se les acabaría el problema. Es lo mismo que hicieron con e-gold en su momento ya que si que suponía un problema:
> 
> ...



Bitcoin se puede tradear en P2P sin necesidad de exchanges y mas importante sin que nadie sepa lo que tienes, si España se convierte en una Venezuela 2.0 por la inflacion como la haras para salir del pais con todo el oro acumulado?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Mar 2022)

MIP dijo:


> No digo que sea el caso aquí, pero hay bastante nocoiner que vendió a $100 pensando que había hecho el negocio del siglo, no volvió a entrar porque siempre “estaba muy caro” y hoy a $40000 esta que echa humo.



Ya, pero yo siempre me refiero a conocimiento de la tecnología, no de grafiquitas


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Bitcoin se puede tradear en P2P sin necesidad de exchanges y mas importante sin que nadie sepa lo que tienes, si España se convierte en una Venezuela 2.0 por la inflacion como la haras para salir del pais con todo el oro acumulado?



Si, pero a qué hora precio si no hay ninguna referencia?
Cuál sería la profundidad del mercado si no hay lugar donde se reúnan a adecuar oferta y demanda?
Irían los "mineros" a localbitcoin a intentar vender sin saber el precio al que pueden liquidarlo fácilmente y pagar sus facturas?
Te arriesgarias a quedar a solas con un desconocido que has conocido en localbitcoin si el gobierno declara delito operar con criptos?

El día que tenga tanto oro como para que sea un problema su transporte, os invito a una ronda a todos los del hilo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Se puede tirar cualquier activo si se bloquea el acceso al mercado donde se descubre el precio al reunirse allí la oferta y la demanda del mismo.



Esto no es cierto. Hay decenas de ejemplos de lo contrario. Si hay demanda de un producto o servicio, habrá oferta... a un precio adecuado aunque se prohiba. Pasó con el alcohol, pasa con las drogas, con el oro, con las divisas, etc.

Siempre hay alguien dispuesto a ofrecértelo... aunque esté prohibido, con un premium, por supuesto.


Spielzeug dijo:


> Bloqueo del SWIFT a las cuentas de los exchanges por ser un "lugar de malechores" y se les acabaría el problema. Es lo mismo que hicieron con e-gold en su momento ya que si que suponía un problema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E-gold cayó porque era centralizado, no porque atacasen su exchange. De hecho en Bitcoin ya nos quedamos una vez de golpe y de repente sin el exchange que negociaba casi la totalidad de las transacciones... y superamos ese bache sin problema. Mira ahora la cantidad de exchanges que hay en funcionamiento.


Spielzeug dijo:


> Pero bueno, puedes seguir pensando que Bitcoin es "antisistema" y un "peligro para los bancos centrales" porque es "libertad respaldada por las matemáticas". Un rollo muy emocional propio de la propaganda y la manipulación propia de la PNL que ancla conceptos a emociones gracias a "descripciones erróneas de la realidad"



Un sistema autónomo gobernado sin que la oligocracia en el poder pueda intervenirlo, por supuesto que es antisistema. Estás negando lo evidente.

Ya sólamente el haber logrado implementar la teoría de juegos en un sistema de gobernanza como el de Bitcoin ya es algo revolucionario en sí mismo. No sé dónde ves tú ahí descripciones erróneas de la realidad.


----------



## stacksats (17 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si, pero a qué hora precio si no hay ninguna referencia?
> Cuál sería la profundidad del mercado si no hay lugar donde se reúnan a adecuar oferta y demanda?
> Irían los "mineros" a localbitcoin a intentar vender sin saber el precio al que pueden liquidarlo fácilmente y pagar sus facturas?
> Te arriesgarias a quedar a solas con un desconocido que has conocido en localbitcoin si el gobierno declara delito operar con criptos?
> ...



Aqui tienes referencia, de momento mayor que el de los exchanges









The Mempool Open Source Project™


Explore the full Bitcoin ecosystem with mempool.space™




bisq.markets





A que precio se vendia el oro cuando sacaron esto?




Ten cuidado con los detectores de metales independientemente de la cantidad que tengas


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esto no es cierto. Hay decenas de ejemplos de lo contrario. Si hay demanda de un producto o servicio, habrá oferta... a un precio adecuado aunque se prohiba. Pasó con el alcohol, pasa con las drogas, con el oro, con las divisas, etc.
> 
> Siempre hay alguien dispuesto a ofrecértelo... aunque esté prohibido, con un premium, por supuesto.



Si pero sin lugar donde reunir oferta y demanda hace iliquido cualquier bien y, no tiene porqué ser a un precio más alto por ser el mercado negro.

Intenta liquidar un cuadro robado en el mercado negro a ver si tiene liquidez y a ver si lo consigues vender a más precio que en una casa de subastas... Imagina qué ocurriría con el precio y la liquidez de cuadros famosos si, simplemente, desaparecieran las cosas de subastas, galerías de arte etc.

Sin un lugar donde reunir oferta y demanda, un bien se hace iliquido y no es posible fijar su precio. En cualquier activo es terrible, en un activo que, además, pretende ser dinero necesita liquidez mucho más ya que el dinero es el bien más líquido que existe.


Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Un sistema autónomo gobernado sin que la oligocracia en el poder pueda intervenirlo, por supuesto que es antisistema. Estás negando lo evidente.



Cuando las autoridades monetarias controladas por EEUU bloqueen las transacciones con los exchanges me creeré que bitcoin es antisistema. Lo evidente es que se le está poniendo la alfombra roja en wall street


Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ya sólamente el haber logrado implementar la teoría de juegos en un sistema de gobernanza como el de Bitcoin ya es algo revolucionario en sí mismo. No sé dónde ves tú ahí descripciones erróneas de la realidad.



Si la validación de BTCs no se rige por la maximización de beneficio esa teoría de juegos deja de funcionar. Si la "minería" se politizase, los pools de mineros se organizarían por naciones y dejaría de ser neutral.

Precisamente se está huyendo de la politización de la válida de los pagos viendo lo que ha ocurrido con el SWIFT


----------



## juli (17 Mar 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Bitcoin se puede tradear en P2P sin necesidad de exchanges y mas importante sin que nadie sepa lo que tienes, si España se convierte en una Venezuela 2.0 por la inflacion como la haras para salir del pais con todo el oro acumulado?





Otro cliché/leyenda urbana y otro pase de manos para camuflar la posible naturaleza de BTC Y CRYPTO como medio de pago y no como entidá monetaria integral. No me extraña k haluego al menor debate andes regalando vaselina al personal y clichés elementales del NWO terrorixta satatatánico como el "no tendrás nada y serás feliz" y pamplinas del estilo. Es acojonante k en este hylo perdonavidas andéis tratando al personal de ignorante a las primeras de cambio con ese nivel de cuñáo de tasca d´arrabal cañí.

Pues tan simplemente como cambiando tu Oro por BTC , cualkier puta shitcoin o hasta una Stable coin de fiat puro y duro - k pa´lo k te van a durar, ké karajo importa ? - y recomprándolo con esos tokens en destino. Hasta en tiempo real puedes hacerlo desde una joyería en Madrí a otra en Singapur, Dubai o Mexico, por ejemplo, si entra en tu ideario personal y ético hacerlo. Y el arco de la aduana lo pasas en tanga. Cómo lo ves ?

Las cualidades para transferir VALOR por el medio k sea son mejorables , siempre...y planteables de mil maneras , incluso la más peregrina. Lo k es en cualkier modo necesario y muy poco interpretable es EL VALOR SUBYACENTE.

Por cierto...tú k te deskojonas de las CBDC con los topicazos de turno. Te haces una idea de cómo una CBDC respaldada en cualkier elemento de Valor Intrínseco sobre el k aplicar todo el poder de la akojonante tecnología existente y en manos de los tipos más trileros del mundo - k van a pasar a gestionar el fiat fullero k ahora agoniza...a esas CBDC k tan nimias presumes tú - puede alterar el patrón de facto en el sector crypto k tiene Bitcoin por su diferencia de Volumen de capital sobre el resto? Pues si ya esa idea pinta lúgubre para joldear ese activo...ahora replantéatela con un fiat kebrado ...y verás ké risión - por no decir ké bajón -.

No viste a Mojón ayer desautorizando argumentos MONETARIOS con el pase de manos de la expresión FIAT de un Activo deliberadamente dumpeado ? Porké crees k un fervoroso militante y evangelixta civerhanarcolivertariho , doctorsito ánde los haya contra la ignorancia de las masas indefensas , comete semejante aberración monetaria ? Porke tiene el período y la sangre no le llega al cerebelo, maybe ? De verdá crees k se ekivoca ?

No seas canelo, maifrén. Y no repartas tanta vaselina...k al final lo mixmo la echas en falta y no te keda ni gota.


----------



## Digamelon (17 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si, pero a qué hora precio si no hay ninguna referencia?
> Cuál sería la profundidad del mercado si no hay lugar donde se reúnan a adecuar oferta y demanda?
> Irían los "mineros" a localbitcoin a intentar vender sin saber el precio al que pueden liquidarlo fácilmente y pagar sus facturas?
> Te arriesgarias a quedar a solas con un desconocido que has conocido en localbitcoin si el gobierno declara delito operar con criptos?
> ...



Por eso nadie ni compra ni consume marihuana o cocaína


----------



## ChosLive (17 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cuando las autoridades monetarias controladas por EEUU bloqueen las transacciones con los exchanges me creeré que bitcoin es antisistema. Lo evidente es que se le está poniendo la alfombra roja en wall street



A Bitcoin le va a pasar como a eMule o a Bittorrent, que cuando lo prohiban ya nadie lo va a utilizar. ¿Verdad que si?


----------



## fjsanchezgil (18 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Ni esa supuesta excelencia texnológica afecta a k no deja de ser la puta Estatua de la Libertá de la expresión fiat . Y es k más allá de marketing eficaz, SÍ hay paralelixmox razonables y reveladores entre BTC y Gold . Y contra una Reserva de Valor inmutable , indestructible y en manos de la Kastuza global - los CBanksters , no los bobiernitos recaderos - , el Canibalixmo de Nakamoto puede ser una chorti anoréxica mordiskeando un Muesli.
> 
> Y éso en cuanto a calibre "monetario" general. Porke en el mismo sector , sin esa ventaja por puro volumen de capital . la preponderancia de BTC respecto al resto de propuestas sería radicalmente distinta a la actual sin la menor duda.
> 
> ...



Sabes que por escribir con esas faltas de ortografía no te leo?. Supongo que te importará poco que no lo haga, pero seguro que muchos mas tampoco lo harán; y si escribes aquí, imagino que querrás que cuanta mas gente te lea, mejor...


----------



## Rajoy (18 Mar 2022)

Hace años que sigo este hilo. Y he visto trolls de los más variados pelajes. También he visto fanáticos de bitcoin. Y de muchas otras criptos. Y, como no, del oro.

Y casi todos tienen el mismo grave problema. No puedes llegar a ninguna conclusión válida si el resultado esta prefijado en tu mente de antemano. Tu mente está sesgada, viciada.

No nos damos cuenta, pero repetimos el pasado una y otra vez, sin dar una oportunidad a lo nuevo.
Si abordas un debate sin tener la mente totalmente abierta, solo haces que retorcer los argumentos para que encajen con tus ideas.

Por eso mentes brillantes con una elevada capacidad de argumentación, son incapaces de llegar a otra conclusión que a la que tienen grabada en piedra en sus neuronas.

Por eso Spielzeug jamás entenderá bitcoin.

Por cierto, las suposiciones que haces de si TODOS los países, exchanges, mineros, usuarios … se politizaran, desaparecieran, se pusieran de acuerdo, … son ridículas. Nunca TODOS hacen lo mismo.

Si haces esas o parecidas hipotéticas y absurdas suposiciones para el oro, quizá te des cuenta.

El día que todos hagan lo mismo es que los globalistas han conseguido implantar un gobierno mundial y en ese supuesto habría una moneda digital mundial y tendríamos una ID digital también global. Y ni el oro ni el bitcoin servirían de nada.

Lo mismo vale para un planeta dividido en 3 ó 4 gobiernos totalitarios con un sistema tipo chino.
Uno ya existe, los otros van en camino …


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Por eso nadie ni compra ni consume marihuana o cocaína



Estamos hablando de las consecuencias para la liquidez y la profundidad del mercado de una prohibición que (tranquilos) no va suceder ya que Bitcoin es un activo necesario para el sistema monetario actual (necesita deprimir el precio del oro, llevan décadas haciéndolo).

Sin un mercado donde se junten oferta y demanda ni hay liquidez ni profundidad de mercado que de un mínimo de estabilidad al precio y permita liquidar grandes cantidades fácilmente. Esto aplica a cualquier activo (coca, BTC, oro...)




Rajoy dijo:


> No nos damos cuenta, pero repetimos el pasado una y otra vez, sin dar una oportunidad a lo nuevo.
> Si abordas un debate sin tener la mente totalmente abierta, solo haces que retorcer los argumentos para que encajen con tus ideas



Ya he dicho que dejaré de pensar que bitcoin es funcional para el sistema monetario basado en el dólar cuando haya medidas para bloquear los exchanges por parte de las autoridades occidentales.

No las ha habido y no es porque no puedan: pueden bloquear países enteros pero no pueden bloquear las cuentas de unos pocos exchanges.... lo decís en serio o estáis retorciendo la realidad para que encaje en la idea prefijada sobre Bitcoin como divisa antisistema?


Rajoy dijo:


> Por cierto, las suposiciones que haces de si TODOS los países, exchanges, mineros, usuarios … se politizaran, desaparecieran, se pusieran de acuerdo, … son ridículas. Nunca TODOS hacen lo mismo.



Hablo de la validación de las transacciones en diferentes sistemas y hay dos opciones

1. Qué cada actor implicado en la transacción pueda validar por si mismo la transacción y aceptarla o rechazarla (dinero efectivo, metales preciosos, trueque en general).

2. Que exista un tercer actor que valide las transacciones y tenga capacidad para rechazarlas o aceptarlas. Cualquier forma de dinero digital requiere de validación externa. Esta validación no tiene porqué ser neutral y es susceptible de actuar por criterios políticos y no por criterios económicos de maximización de beneficios si entran actores estatales.

No he dicho nunca que todos tengan la misma política respecto al oro o a las criptos. Al revés, unos de los bloques en conflicto las fomenta y les pone la alfombra roja y el otro pone trabas a su uso. Con el oro, al revés un bando fomenta su inclusión en el sistema monetario y el otro hace todo lo posible por evitarlo.


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2022)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Sabes que por escribir con esas faltas de ortografía no te leo?. Supongo que te importará poco que no lo haga, pero seguro que muchos mas tampoco lo harán; y si escribes aquí, imagino que querrás que cuanta mas gente te lea, mejor...



Lo lamento sinceramente.

No me preocupa k me lean muchos o no, sólo cierto feedback y desde luego, no aburrirme.

Tu tono de corrección y respeto demuestra k hacer el chorra no es gratix, lo cual no deja de ser normal. Como chorra pago y punto, puro ekilibrio kóxmiko.

Un saludo y gracias por la info.

/end oxtópik.


----------



## kynes (18 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> no va suceder ya que Bitcoin es un activo necesario para el sistema monetario actual (necesita deprimir el precio del oro, llevan décadas haciéndolo).



Muy interesante como siempre. Me gustaría @Spielzeug que compartieras si es posible tu opinión sobre las teorías que formula James Rickards en este artículo Towards a Single World Currency - Daily Reckoning En especial sobre esto:


"... The first is that a new global currency regime would be an opportunity to devalue _all_ major currencies in order to promote inflation and steal wealth from savers. *All currencies cannot devalue against all other currencies at the same time; that’s a mathematical impossibility.

Yet, all currencies could devalue simultaneously against gold. This could easily drive gold prices to $5,000 per ounce or much higher to achieve the desired inflation.* EUR/USD might remain around $1.16, but both EUR and USD would be worth far less when measured by weight of gold. This would be an accelerated version of what happened in stages between 1925 and 1933, between 1971 and 1980, and again between 1999 and 2011. ..."

¿Se podría ya estar implementando un posible estándar de oro/metales digital?


----------



## Rajoy (18 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ya he dicho que dejaré de pensar que bitcoin es funcional para el sistema monetario basado en el dólar cuando haya medidas para bloquear los exchanges por parte de las autoridades occidentales.
> 
> No las ha habido y no es porque no puedan: pueden bloquear países enteros pero no pueden bloquear las cuentas de unos pocos exchanges.... lo decís en serio o estáis retorciendo la realidad para que encaje en la idea prefijada sobre Bitcoin como divisa antisistema?



Te lo he sugerido en mi anterior comentario pero veo que eres incapaz de hacer el ejercicio (y te iría muy bien ...). Venga, lo voy a hacer por ti tomando como plantilla tu último post, para que veas que tus argumentos sirven igual para una paella que para un pincho de gambas:

_"Ya he dicho que dejaré de pensar que *EL ORO* es funcional para el sistema monetario basado en el dólar cuando haya medidas para bloquear los *COMPRO ORO* por parte de las autoridades occidentales.

No las ha habido y no es porque no puedan: pueden bloquear países enteros pero no pueden bloquear las cuentas de unos pocos *COMPRO ORO*.... lo decís en serio o estáis retorciendo la realidad para que encaje en la idea prefijada sobre *EL ORO* como *ACTIVO* antisistema?"_

Mira Spielzeug, yo no soy un fundamentalista del bitcoin como tu lo eres del oro. Desperdicias tu capacidad en teorías, en pajas mentales. Al sistema, al PODER, lo que le interesa no es el bitcoin, ni el oro. Lo que le interesa es más PODER (y tu dinero, claro).

Esos países que hoy se abrazan al oro lo hacen porque llevan décadas acumulándolo para intentar salir de la trampa del dólar como moneda de reserva mundial. Pero no te engañes, si Rusia o China hubieran estado en el lugar de EEUU en 1944, Bretton Woods se hubiera llamado Vladivostock o Shenzen. Y si hubieran estado en el lugar de EEUU en 1971 la convertibilidad del rublo o del yuan en oro hubiera tenido exactamente el mismo destino que con el dólar: la extinción. Qué Estado hubiera renunciado a la bicoca de imprimir sin contrapartida ?

Al PODER el oro no le importa una mierda y si llega a ser global tendrás la ocasión de comprobarlo.

Hoy en día, bitcoin presenta excelentes cualidades como reserva de valor de las que el oro carece. Y mañana, Dios dirá ...

Yo conocí bitcoin en el hilo del oro (mira tu por donde !) gracias a un ilustre forero llamado Remonster. Es decir, fui goldbug antes que bitcoinero. Pero como no soy un fundamentalista del oro como tu, investigué sin prejuicios cuando bitcoin estaba a 10$ y me empecé a subir al carro del bitcoin poco después del todamoon de los 200$ y mi patrimonio se ha beneficiado enormemente de ello.

Y como no soy un fundamentalista del bitcoin, en el próximo pump venderé y diversificaré, no sin dejar de intentar recomprar bitcoin en el inevitable dump posterior. Y diversificaré en lo que, sin prejuicios, haya entrado en mi radar. También en oro si el ratio BTC/AU me parece conveniente. Pero piensa que en ese análisis esta vez no sólo pesará el spread de los precios de la compra/venta del oro, el coste de su custodia, su mala transportabilidad, el exhaustivo control al venderlo, la más que probable retención del oro durante semanas al venderlo si no es un canal en el que las compras están previamente verificadas (en España), ... también lo hará un bonito ITP del 4% (de momento ...) si cuento con venderlo en Hispanistán.
En conjunto, costes y complicaciones junto a un para nada despreciable diferencial de un 6 ó 7 % en pérdidas para ir picando ya de partida porque, obviamente, cuando hablo de oro yo siempre hablo de físico ...

Mientras tanto, tu seguramente seguirás haciéndote pajas con tus teorías monetarias atesorando tu metal amarillo como Golum con su anillo. Suerte macho !

Ah, una última cosa. Yo hace tiempo que descubrí que hay algunas figuras geométricas que hay que intentar evitar: las mentes cuadradas, los triángulos amorosos y los círculos viciosos. Así que no cuentes conmigo para seguir debatiendo tus teorías. Prefiero ver la realidad conforme se va desvelando ...


----------



## Rajoy (18 Mar 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Muy interesante como siempre. Me gustaría @Spielzeug que compartieras si es posible tu opinión sobre las teorías que formula James Rickards en este artículo Towards a Single World Currency - Daily Reckoning En especial sobre esto:
> 
> 
> "... The first is that a new global currency regime would be an opportunity to devalue _all_ major currencies in order to promote inflation and steal wealth from savers. *All currencies cannot devalue against all other currencies at the same time; that’s a mathematical impossibility.
> ...



Que bonito gráfico !!

He dejado de seguir las flechas cuando he leído lo de "*Gold or asset backed currencies with certifcates*". Será por papel ...


----------



## kynes (18 Mar 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Que bonito gráfico !!
> 
> *He dejado de seguir las flechas cuando *he leído lo de "Gold or asset backed currencies with certifcates". Será por papel



Esos gráficos sólo aportan más información que pueden ser útil o no. Intentan relacionar distintos actores, eventos, estándares, que son imposibles llegar a entender en su conjunto para nosotros los mortales , y para ese twittero también. Que esté más o menos de acuerdo con lo que se expone ahí no quiere decir que no proporcione información útil para debatir, generar nuevas hipótesis. Recuerde lo que usted mismo comentó más arriba....



Rajoy dijo:


> Y casi todos tienen el mismo grave problema*. No puedes llegar a ninguna conclusión válida si el resultado esta prefijado en tu mente de antemano. *Tu mente está sesgada, viciada.
> 
> *No nos damos cuenta, pero repetimos el pasado una y otra vez, sin dar una oportunidad a lo nuevo.
> Si abordas un debate sin tener la mente totalmente abierta, solo haces que retorcer los argumentos para que encajen con tus ideas.*


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Ya he dicho que dejaré de pensar que *EL ORO* es funcional para el sistema monetario basado en el dólar cuando haya medidas para bloquear los *COMPRO ORO* por parte de las autoridades occidentales.



Medidas de las autoridades monetarias occidentales para (intentar) bloquear el oro ruso:









S.3771 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): Stop Russian GOLD Act of 2022


Summary of S.3771 - 117th Congress (2021-2022): Stop Russian GOLD Act of 2022



www.congress.gov





También han expulsado del COMEX y el LBMA a las refinerías rusas.

Respecto a las ventajas e inconvenientes de oro y bitcoin para afrontar un posible bloqueo del SWIFT, ten por seguro que los habrán valorado y Rusia se han decidido por el oro.

No es algo que decidamos aqui debatiendo entre los dos. Es una decisión soberana y Rusia ha preferido el oro sobre bitcoin. Sus motivos tendrá, creo que estoy intentando explicar alguno de esos motivos por los que han tomado esa decisión.

_Si es errónea o no, ya lo veremos..._


----------



## Rajoy (18 Mar 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Esos gráficos sólo aportan más información que pueden ser útil o no. Intentan relacionar distintos actores, eventos, estándares, que son imposibles llegar a entender en su conjunto para nosotros los mortales , y para ese twittero también. Que esté más o menos de acuerdo con lo que se expone ahí no quiere decir que no proporcione información útil para debatir, generar nuevas hipótesis. Recuerde lo que usted mismo comentó más arriba....



A día de hoy, el único activo infalsificable que puede intercambiarse *globalmente* a todos los niveles es bitcoin. Y eso es así por la sencilla razón de que es *público* y *descentralizado* desde la raíz a las puntas y su generación, transferencia y almacenamiento sólo dependen de las matemáticas y de la criptografía.

El resto se puede manipular, falsificar, inflacionar, robar, estafar, ... en proporción directa a su grado de centralización y su falta de transparencia, desde el momento en que en algún punto de su creación, transferencia o almacenamiento intervienen terceros capaces de introducir riesgos de contrapartida.

El oro físico puede tener otros riesgos (falsificación, robo, ...) pero no tiene riesgo de contrapartida. Pero no puede intercambiarse fácilmente y, mucho menos, globalmente. Por lo tanto cualquiera que sea el "grafiquito" que me muestres va a tener tantos posibles puntos de fallo como actores intervengan en el sistema. Cuantos más dibujitos que representan a actores en el gráfico, más riesgo.

Puede que si que tenga algo prefijado en mi mente: si algo se puede pervertir e intervienen gobiernos, organismos, agencias reguladoras, ... se va a pervertir. Mira a tu alrededor ...


----------



## Rajoy (18 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Medidas de las autoridades monetarias occidentales para (intentar) bloquear el oro ruso:



Lo voy a volver a hacer porque es rápido y no me va a llevar apenas tiempo, lo malo es que no va a servir de nada ... 

_"Medidas de las autoridades monetarias occidentales para (intentar) bloquear el *BITCOIN* ruso:"
"Medidas de las autoridades monetarias occidentales para (intentar) bloquear el *RUBLO* ruso:"
"Medidas de las autoridades monetarias occidentales para (intentar) bloquear *CUALQUIER PUTO ACTIVO* ruso:"_


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> :"
> _"Medidas de las autoridades monetarias occidentales para (intentar) bloquear *CUALQUIER PUTO ACTIVO* ruso:"_



Eso es precisamente lo que valoró el banco central ruso cuando decidió hace un año cambiar la composición de sus reservas y deshacerse del dólar (que estaba claro que sería bloqueado)

Se decidieron por la siguiente (y les han congelado la mitad):

1. Euros 40%
2. Yuanes 30%
3. Oro 20%
4. Libras esterlinas 5%
5. Yenes 5%

No incluyeron a Bitcoin en la lista, ellos tendrán sus motivos y, posiblemente más información y conocimiento de la situación real que nosotros que les llevó a hacerlo así.

El oro y los yuanes no han sido embargados. Ahora, viendo la sanciones, van a anunciar una nueva composición de reservas.

Ese 50% restante se distribuirá en otros activos. Tendrá Bitcoin su lugar con esta nueva situación? Creo que no lo tendrá pero puedo equivocarme y lo reconoceré sin problema. 

Sea como sea, el anuncio de la nueva composición de reservas y la divisa que aceptan a cambio de sus recursos, va a hacer que los países neutrales en el conflicto también lo hagan y va a sacudir a los mercados de divisas (y a todos los mercados en general) profundamente.

Si quiere que incluyan Bitcoin, tiene que convencer a Putin, no a mi que me limito a dar mi opinión, igual que usted. 

Si la decisión es acertada para los intereses rusos o no, está por ver y no tenemos ninguna influencia al respecto.


----------



## MIP (18 Mar 2022)

Jim Rickards aka “Chiquito de Wall Street” es el típico que le oyes y dices “tiene todo el sentido” pero luego en la práctica acierta poco o nada. Es un experto en el rearviewmirror, no entiende Bitcoin ni quiere, y cae majete por lo demás. 







“Te das cuen, ese lingote de horo que viene de Bonansaaaa”


----------



## Rajoy (18 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug ... baja !

Como coño van a apostar los rusos o los chinos por bitcoin cuando lo han estado prohibiendo repetidamente y han expulsado a la minería de bitcoin de sus territorios y ahora, para más INRI, la mayoría está en Bidenland ?

De que coño te sirve a ti que los rusos, los chinos o los extraterrestres apuesten por el oro si, a efectos prácticos, PARA TI las expectativas de invertir o liquidar tus inversiones en oro dependen de lo que pase en Hispanistan y en Hispanistan la inversión y tenencia de oro es cada vez más complicada y está cada vez más gravada ?

Y ya, que digo que no voy a debatir contigo y aquí me tienes ...


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Muy interesante como siempre. Me gustaría @Spielzeug que compartieras si es posible tu opinión sobre las teorías que formula James Rickards en este artículo Towards a Single World Currency - Daily Reckoning En especial sobre esto:
> 
> 
> "... The first is that a new global currency regime would be an opportunity to devalue _all_ major currencies in order to promote inflation and steal wealth from savers. *All currencies cannot devalue against all other currencies at the same time; that’s a mathematical impossibility.
> ...



Todas esas ekivalencias IMPREVISIBLES entre algunas cryptos y Metales preciosos y/o Materias Primas son forofismos de los tenedores interesados, ciencia ficción, panfleteo y uisfulzínking .

Más allá de éso, dos sistemas financieros/monetarios ajenos al fiat agonizante van enseñando la patita, seguramente respodiendo a intereses soterrados entre blokes geopolíticos/modelos económicos antagónicos presumiblemente condenados a coexistir ...y por tanto, SU VÍNCULO será una encrucijada CLAVE en la partida a la k asistimos.

La gaita en general y para el forero particular k se menea en ello es k los early adopters como el filántropo Mojón - k un día llama PAYASO a Spielzeug y otro le lame el ojal , o se tira años enmierdando a Tether ( un canto a la falsedá crypto sobre la falsedá FIAT, la poya en verso del chanchullo ) y tras ello la proclama mejor crypto tras Bitcoin - y otros en este hylo , tal k otros "perlas" en los hylos metaleros, te ocultan información operativa de primer orden mientras siembran cuentos fantásticos para los recién llegados k mantengan engrasadas , en forma y en tendencia ascendente , sus golosas valijas. Ellos no juegan la partida de Bitcoin o el Gold, sino la de SU PATRIMONIO.

Asínnn k mientras tanto, se tirarán años promediando, vendiendo y comprando, saltando a Tether y Fiat mientras los defenestran de cara al público , pumpeando Shitcoins de mierda donde sus bitcoins se multiplican más rapidamente k por sí mismos...y de ahí a otras Reservas de Valor y activos patrimoniales....mientras a tí te recitan Odas en rima consonante al HODL , la reboluxión antifiat y la soberanía financiera , el civerpúnkkkk y l´awela k fuma ...alertas contra la Estafa de las Shitcoins k multiplican por cientos el capital k reciban... la Relikia Bárbara anacrónica ...y gilipolladas varias k mantengan tus bitcoins, k son el activo principal de su cartera , como una bolsa permanente , ascendente y fiel k garantice un crecimiento promedio del activo y así, atraer a más adeptos...mientras ellos optimizan cada uno de los movimientos y trucos posibles.

EL día k alguno espabile, le dirán k "A ver estudiáo"...y a otra cosa. Y se kedará con su carné de bisihonario reboluxionario en la boca como un puto gañán.

En los hylos metaleros, la gaita es idéntica...por parte de mogollón de viejos jolders k van ampliando tesorería en físico mientras hacen volketes diarios en ETFs virtuales para recomprar 50 pavos más abajo ...y soltando a la vez posts lacrimógenos y reivindicativos contra los demoníacos JPMorgan , LBMA y Comex y su especulación con el Oro-Papel.

Una enorme proporción de lo volcado en estos hylos es absolutamente especulativo, no konzetuál. Aunke sí haya konzétos de fondo en la confluencia de dos sistemas k van a decir mucho en el nuevo orden monetario mundial ( e insisto, al loro con las CBDC, k son la nueva pastuki oficial de la mafia - y por mucha mierda interesada k los filántropos bitcoñeros sus metan en la cabeza , ésos, seguro k no van a palmar - y van a amenazar con dos kojonazos cualkier formato de pasta k se les salga del guión ...o nahide ve ké han hecho durante décadas con el fiat ? ).

IMO, el par GOLD/BTC ya es jugoso y operativo...y en un futuro inminente, podría ser la clave de los flujos de capital y un constante re-ekilibrio global - siempre con las CBDC de fondo, k marcarán la mayor parte de cualkier jugada definitiva futura - . Por cierto, PAR sujeto a variables , pero con el puente entre Crypto y materias primas siempre de fondo. Sobre ésto, dejo un link bien jugoso de un Kastuzo de campanillas - ojo también con estos gurusitos d´alto copete, k siempre oficializan lo k les conviene...pero kojonudo para leer a la distancia debida, directamente o entre líneas ...y currarse un criterio con k matizar el propio de kadakualo - :



https://static.bullionstar.com/blogs/uploads/2022/03/Bretton-Woods-III-Zoltan-Pozsar.pdf





En fin...k menos milongas , menos gurusitos , menos iconitos de tres al cuarto y menos compadreos...y más ojo avizor, k lo k se juega es vuestra pasta.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Eso es precisamente lo que valoró el banco central ruso cuando decidió hace un año cambiar la composición de sus reservas y deshacerse del dólar (que estaba claro que sería bloqueado)
> 
> Se decidieron por la siguiente (y les han congelado la mitad):
> 
> ...



Si deciden meter Bitcoin en las reservas pueden liarla pardísima a nivel mundial.


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si deciden meter Bitcoin en las reservas pueden liarla pardísima a nivel mundial.



Si BTC está en el guión, la Kastuza global tiene k forzar su integración en el sistema futuro. "Suelto" es sólo el comodín de un sistema paralelo de la señorita Pepis agradecido y remunerado por el fiat k ayuda a sostener, nada más. Con un fiat a cero, crypto = 0.

No es , de ningún modo, casual, k no haya ofertas corporativas e incluso nacionales de caché en el ranking crypto ( sólo un pedete mal parío de la menta autraliana ) para introducir el Gold . En un "mercáo libre" de semejante volatilidá es sencillamente ridículo k no exista tal producto dados los elefantiásicos niveles k demandaría.

Un Reserva de Valor solvente paralizaría , absorviéndolo, tól pastiche de crecimiento exponencial ficticio montáo gracias a la distorsión del confetti enchufáo a crypto. Asínnn k deben beatificar alguna propuesta antes de abrir la veda a la hipertokenización del Oro/Materias primas - k es la verdadera reedición d´internék...recordais cómo cada puta gestoría de barrio y d´ahi p´arriba pasó todos sus datos a html y yerbas parejas al borde del 2000 ? ...hasta entones ya existía internék , pero no en la dimensión k kien la "regaló" al mundo le tenía preparada - .

Por cierto...otra muestra de si Putin está tirándose el pisto como el resto ...o no. ( La primera sería beatificar el Gold exigiéndolo en pago por sus ingentes recursos naturales ). Y por ahora, el "malote alternativo" sólo pasapalabra.


Ah!...Y porcierto2 , k´ésta es kojonúda : Bitcoin NO tiene el mejor diseño para la inclusión de Reservas de Valor eficaces en "su" sistema. Objetivamente, está muy lejos de tenerlo. Y éso también es =0. Y un =0 INSTANTÁNEO, todo sea dicho.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si deciden meter Bitcoin en las reservas pueden liarla pardísima a nivel mundial.



Sea cual sea, la decisión que tomen va a liarla parda a nivel mundial ya que va a reconfigurar las reservas y necesidades de muchos actores económicos. Va a afectar a todos los mercados, incluido BTC, sea cual sea la decisión que finalmente tomen.

He dado motivos de sobra por los que creo que no van a incluir bitcoin. Pero efectivamente si lo incluyesen sería un terremoto. Si no lo incluyen igualmente le va a afectar.

Cuidado al respecto, ya que la posición al respecto de las criptomonedas por parte de Rusia está siendo deliberadamente ambiguas y tal vez sigan haciéndolo. En principio se hará lo que diga el banco central que es bastante criticó al respecto pero hay un "debate" que deja pie a la especulación.

Por ahora, las criptos no están autorizadas (igual que China) y, en cambio, están intentando conducir el ahorro ciudadano hacia el oro quitando el IVA y ofreciendo monedas y lingotes en las sucursales bancarias. Los movimientos de los últimos años indican que se prepara un sistema monetario alternativo al dólar basado en el oro (igual que China).

Lo que también está por ver es la respuesta de las autoridades monetarias occidentales a la nueva composición de reservas rusas. Es probable que la situación escale... Tal vez esperen a hacer dicho anuncio que, por sus repercusiones es un "bomba nuclear monetaria". 

Iremos viendo...


----------



## juli (18 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cuidado al respecto, ya que la posición al respecto de las criptomonedas por parte de Rusia está siendo deliberadamente ambiguas y tal vez sigan haciéndolo. En principio se hará lo que diga el banco central que es bastante criticó al respecto pero hay un "debate" que deja pie a la especulación.



Es k tú das por sentado k el Banco Central Ruso actúa en interés UNICAMENTE nacional...y éso también es especular. ( ojo, yo no cuestiono k lo descuide ).

Si el Bretton Woods 4.0 inminente ya está consensuado - y Rusia no está "rompiendo" , sino colaborando - , el "disidente global" Oriental tomará medidas en ambas direcciones. ( *edito* : o cuando menos, dejaría una puerta abierta a ello ).

Imo, creo k es demasiáo pronto para soltar una Reserva de Valor Global k deswazaría ISOFÁTO todo el fiat y sus extensiones ...y además, creo k Crypto se ha montáo pa´trascender el sistema actual. Demasiáo lío para unicamente montar una burbujita con la k alargar la agonía del confetti. No lo veo.

Pero en fin...keda poco, asínnn k Palomitax. Lo k sí k veo abracadabrante y d´un riesgo pasmoso es kedarse a una única carta.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Es k tú das por sentado k el Banco Central Ruso actúa en interés UNICAMENTE nacional...y éso también es especular.



Si que creo que el banco central ruso actúa dentro de una lógica de guerra por la supervivencia del estado del que tiene monopolio de emisión. El resto del estado ruso sigue esta misma lógica de lucha por su supervivencia. Un interés nacional que no tiene porqué coincidir con el de sus ciudadanos.




juli dijo:


> Lo k sí k veo abracadabrante y d´un riesgo pasmoso es kedarse a una única carta.



Cada uno hace en función de sus circunstancias. Mi prioridad es la autosuficiencia para que ocurra lo que ocurra en el plano monetario me afecte lo menos posible.

Lo que si que veo claro es que los metales seguirán haciendo precio en cualquier circunstancia ya que tienen valor intrínseco (propiedades únicas como elemento de la tabla periódica) y no llegarán a valer cero en ningún escenario.

Por mi parte dejo el hilo que no tengo mucho más que aportar.
Saludos!


----------



## ESC (18 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si que creo que el banco central ruso actúa dentro de una lógica de guerra por la supervivencia del estado del que tiene monopolio de emisión. El resto del estado ruso sigue esta misma lógica de lucha por su supervivencia. Un interés nacional que no tiene porqué coincidir con el de sus ciudadanos.



El mundo se encuentra en una encrucijada. 

Hemos llegado a un punto en el que cuesta determinar si una defensa de los tangibles, del fiat o de un patrón monetario concreto atiende a un interés nacional o de los ciudadanos. Hay ciertas barreras que era mejor no haber atravesado nunca.

Por mucho que se tenga el monopolio de emisión luego tienes que ponerte de acuerdo con el país vecino a la hora de intercambiar papeles de colores, ni tan siquiera es tan sencillo como sugerir un trueque por encima de las naciones y fiat a nivel interno. Pues el dinero fiat se mueve por las capas inferiores del sistema. 

Consolidar un globalismo solo agravaría la situación.

La gente no es consciente del problema mayúsculo que tenemos encima de la mesa y cuando tratan de buscar una respuesta recurren a la ideología de turno que tampoco conduce a ningún lado.

...


----------



## ESC (18 Mar 2022)

¿Patrón bitcoin?.

Nada impide a un estado crear su propio bitcoin, ponerle el límite que le venga en gana y empezar a minarlo desde cero. 

¿Patrón bitcoin?, ¿adopción estatal?.

Ya piensan sacar las CBDC incluyendo la lógica de la deuda que tan buenos resultados ha dado hasta el momento...

¿Patrón bitcoin?.

Estamos más perdidos que un pulpo en un garaje me parece a mi.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Mar 2022)

Buen debate oro - bitcoin, se agradece el tono, yo poco más puedo aportar, creo que aunque algunos lo consideren un activo de riesgo y que guarda correlación con la bolsa, (cosa con la que no estoy plenamente de acuerdo), o que sea más pequeño en capitalización y volátil que el oro, pienso que BTC se impondrá, porque es superior a todo lo que ha existido en la historia como moneda o reserva de valor.

La resilencia que ha mostrado este año ha sido impresionante, donde ha sido atacado de forma salvaje desde todos los frentes, con un gobierno chino empeñado en hundirlo, llegando a destruir su industria minera, con una situación geopolítica muy complicada con la guerra de Rusia de por medio, con los mercados muertos de miedo, y ahí sigue.

Y en el pasado también resistió todos los ataques como el de mtgox y otros intentos de ataques internos, como el fork de Bitcoin Cash.

Me parece muy respetable quien tenga su patrimonio en oro, pero yo seguiré apostando por la revolución digital.


----------



## ESC (18 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Buen debate oro - bitcoin, se agradece el tono, yo poco más puedo aportar, creo que aunque algunos lo consideren un activo de riesgo y que guarda correlación con la bolsa, (cosa con la que no estoy plenamente de acuerdo), o que sea más pequeño en capitalización y volátil que el oro, pienso que BTC se impondrá, porque es superior a todo lo que ha existido en la historia como moneda o reserva de valor.
> 
> La resilencia que ha mostrado este año ha sido impresionante, donde ha sido atacado de forma salvaje desde todos los frentes, con un gobierno chino empeñado en hundirlo, llegando a destruir su industria minera, con una situación geopolítica muy complicada con la guerra de Rusia de por medio, con los mercados muertos de miedo, y ahí sigue.
> 
> ...



Esa revolución digital que pretende emular el mundo físico. En tal caso la equiparación oro - bitcoin resulta un poco obscena.

Me huelo que los grandes ganadores de la revolución digital van a ser los bancos centrales, ya estén estos controlados por el estado o manteniendo esa supuesta aureola de independencia.


----------



## _______ (18 Mar 2022)

ESC dijo:


> ¿Patrón bitcoin?.
> 
> Nada impide a un estado crear su propio bitcoin, ponerle el límite que le venga en gana y empezar a minarlo desde cero.
> 
> ...



Nada le impide? No tampoco le impide crear todas las industrias a nombre del estado. El prqueńo detalle es que no funcionan


----------



## ESC (18 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Nada le impide? No tampoco le impide crear todas las industrias a nombre del estado. El prqueńo detalle es que no funcionan



¿Está bitcoin y el resto de criptos FUNCIONANDO como dinero a día de hoy?.

No hablamos de industria, hablamos de dinero. Una pregunta sencilla:

¿Cree que TODO el sistema de criptos puede llegar a DESPLAZAR y hacer DESAPARECER el vigente sistema monetario centrado en el banca?.

Porque esa es la promesa que tenemos encima de la mesa.


----------



## ESC (18 Mar 2022)

Según mi lógica deductiva bitcoin va a servir como excusa para introducir la cadena de bloques en el dinero fiat y poco más. 

Les da igual cuales sean los valores refugio mientras se blinden ciertas convenciones en el dinero de uso de común.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Mar 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Esa revolución digital que pretende emular el mundo físico. En tal caso la equiparación oro - bitcoin resulta un poco obscena.
> 
> Me huelo que los grandes ganadores de la revolución digital van a ser los bancos centrales, ya estén estos controlados por el estado o manteniendo esa supuesta aureola de independencia.



Emula el mundo físico porque la prueba de trabajo es física y a su vez es digital. 

Lo de los bancos centrales es un fracaso tras otro, una calamidad cada cosa que hacen y con las monedas digitales no va a ser una excepción.


----------



## ESC (18 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Emula el mundo físico porque la prueba de trabajo es física y a su vez es digital.
> 
> Lo de los bancos centrales es un fracaso tras otro, una calamidad cada cosa que hacen y con las monedas digitales no va a ser una excepción.



Lo cual incluye a las criptos "extraoficiales".

El problema de la emulación mediante encriptado con cadena de bloques con respecto al mundo ... químico (más que físico) trasladado a servir como dinero no consiste en determinar cual es la equiparación con el oro. El problema sería qué cripto es la plata, qué cripto es el cobre, etcétera.

Siempre nos van a vender que un dinero fiat basado en deuda va a ser mejor opción que cualquier tangible o cualquier cripto para operar como dinero.

Ojo, porque argumentos no les faltan y deberíamos de empezar a tomárnoslos en serio. Yo mismo podría hacer de abogado del diablo y argumentar motivos por los que un fiat basado en deuda es mejor dinero que un patrón monetario bitcoin oro o lo que fuese.


----------



## Al-paquia (18 Mar 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Spielzeug ... baja !
> 
> Como coño van a apostar los rusos o los chinos por bitcoin cuando lo han estado prohibiendo repetidamente y han expulsado a la minería de bitcoin de sus territorios y ahora, para más INRI, la mayoría está en Bidenland ?
> 
> ...



Esta en una cruzada personal contra "occidente" por resentimientos de su ego y quiere ver el mundo arder.


----------



## ESC (18 Mar 2022)

No desdeñen el vigente sistema monetario fiat basado en deuda porque si ha conseguido imponerse ha sido por algo:

- La lógica de la deuda permite flexibilidad y crecimiento a los estados, algo que tanto gusta. Mediante inflación les permite depurar deuda. Visto así es un sistema cojonudo.

- Un sistema de deuda se acaba aceptando por la ciudadanía al percibirlo como un juego equitativo de suma cero, lo cual es una estupidez pues se experimentan toda clase de desfases mediante las duplicidades de tipos.

Pero ¡eh!. Calar, cala.

- Emitir bajo la lógica de la deuda alivia a los estados del marrón de tener que planificar toda la economía.

Poca broma con este punto.

- Ningún país pretende regirse por un sistema justo mientras su vecino se aprovecha de todas las ventajas que le pueda aportar distorsiones propiciadas por una ilusión monetaria, a pesar de que dicho sistema pueda implicar una trampa que amenace con destruirle.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Es decir, si estamos a día de hoy regidos por dinero fiat/deuda es porque aglutina unas condiciones muy particulares. No responde de forma plena o satisfactoria a muchos problemas, pero sí de forma más o menos aceptable.

Mucho ojo con el dinero deuda que aquí estamos muy emocionados.


----------



## ESC (18 Mar 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Esta en una cruzada personal contra "occidente" por resentimientos de su ego y quiere ver el mundo arder.



No debería hablar por spielzeug, últimamente los puñales vuelan por el foro, más de lo habitual (que ya es decir).

No me parece que Spielzeug tenga una cruzada personal contra occidente.

¿Occidente es sinónimo de dinero deuda?.

Vale, cojones, ahora occidente es sinónimo de dinero deuda y yo no me había enterado.


----------



## ESC (18 Mar 2022)

Occidente es mucho más que el dinero deuda. ¡Por los dioses!.

Esto es un infierno.


----------



## _______ (18 Mar 2022)

ESC dijo:


> No desdeñen el vigente sistema monetario fiat basado en deuda porque si ha conseguido imponerse ha sido por algo:
> 
> - La lógica de la deuda permite flexibilidad y crecimiento a los estados, algo que tanto gusta. Mediante inflación les permite depurar deuda. Es un sistema cojonudo.
> 
> ...



Tanta floritura y análisis y no llegas o techaces el tonto de no entender una cosa básica.

India sudeste asiático, china aún tienen un largo recorrido de posibilidades de ponerca sus ciudadanos a correr tras papeles o cvdc emitido como deuda y por lo tanto crecer. Por qué? Porque hay valores que lo hacen posible famiylia matrimonio o lo que sea. Algo que hace a la gente sacrificarse.

Aquí habéis permitido que vuestras MADRES HIJAS HERMANAS Y MUJERES SEAN PUTAAASS, por lo tanto el espíritu y la psicología está derroida y eso no lo vas a solucionar ni con CBDC ni nada Y MADIE SE VA AL PONER A CURRAR.

FIN


----------



## ESC (18 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Tanta floritura y análisis y no llegas o techaces el tonto de no entender una cosa básica.
> 
> India sudeste asiático, china aún tienen un largo recorrido de posibilidades de ponerca sus ciudadanos a correr tras papeles o cvdc emitido como deuda y por lo tanto crecer. Por qué? Porque hay valores que lo hacen posible familia matrimonio o lo que sea
> 
> ...



Hilo oficial del bitcoin: las mujeres se han convertido en putas y al parecer me señala como culpable.

Fin. 

Bueno, pues fin.


----------



## _______ (18 Mar 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Hilo oficial del bitcoin: las mujeres se han convertido en putas y al parecer me señala como culpable.
> 
> Fin.
> 
> Bueno, pues fin.



Culpable no lo que digo es que tras tanto "análisis" que haces a primera vista correctas algunos de ellos, caes en la estupidez de decir: ehkeee aún hay recorridooh para Fiat deudaaaacehkeee occidente eehh maaah k el fiat.

No señor occidente quizá fue hoy no, nadie se va a poner a currar para kse le Rian en la cara y le roben con lo cual la deuda emitía no va a hacer crecer a occidente al contrario que oriente. Al revés cada Fiat o cbdc emitido nos enterrara mas


----------



## ESC (18 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Culpable no lo que digo es que tras tanto "análisis" que haces a primera vista correctas algunos de ellos, caes en la estupidez de decir: ehkeee aún hay recorridooh para Fiat deudaaaacehkeee occidente eehh maaah k el fiat.
> 
> No señor occidente quizá fue hoy no, nadie se va a poner a currar para kse le Rian en la cara y le roben con lo cual la deuda emitía no va a hacer crecer a occidente al contrario que oriente. Al revés cada Fiat o cbdc emitido nos enterrara mas



Pues ahí vamos, señor ________ barras bajas. Ahí vamos.


----------



## ESC (18 Mar 2022)

@_______

¿Qué vino antes, el huevo o la gallina?.

A ver si la falta de valores viene asociada a una perdida del valor y referencia monetaria.

Usted siempre trata de disuadirme, le molesta que hablemos de dinero y ciertos principios económicos básicos y no nos centremos en "los valores morales".

Pues a ver si no está todo relacionado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cuidado al respecto, ya que la posición al respecto de las criptomonedas por parte de Rusia está siendo deliberadamente ambiguas y tal vez sigan haciéndolo. En principio se hará lo que diga el banco central que es bastante criticó al respecto pero hay un "debate" que deja pie a la especulación.



Son deliberadamente ambiguos porque, por un lado, quieren joder y con razón la figura hegemónica del dólar, pero por otro lado saben que las criptomonedas son una válvula de escape enorme para la distopía asfixiante de control social que han impuesto China y Rusia.

Están entre la espada y la pared. De hecho, lo que yo no descarto es que intenten asimilar la situación hacia una especie de stablecoin controlada totalmente por ellos y de aoguna manera respaldada por sus reservas de horo. Así matarían tres pájaros de un tiro: sacarían una criptomoneda controlada completamente por ellos, darían una salida a las reservas de horo que atesoran y atacarían al dólar.


----------



## _______ (18 Mar 2022)

ESC dijo:


> @_______
> 
> ¿Qué vino antes, el huevo o la gallina?.
> 
> ...



Pues claro que está relacionado, y con esto no quiero decir que el pobre es más ético o moral por supuesto que no no voy a caer en esa trampa.

Pero cuando un país es pobre no queda más que humillarse, currar, y el estado al ser más pequeńo lo que funcionan son las relaciones comunitarias, básicamente tu bisabuelo abuelo y los míos curraban como mulas por la garantizada institución de la familia y sus hijos, y que nadie se engañe las mujeres y sus familias acordaron con ese sistema gustosamente porque de otro modo no sobrevivirían ni ellas ni sus hijos . Básicamente una civilización se desarrolla materialmente sacrificando la libertad sexual de la mujer.

Ahora cuando se alcanza unas citas de desarrollo y bienestar material generalizados y el estado se convierte en enorme ya todo aquello desaparece la mujer hace lo que quiere desde joven porque como estudia y será comandante o lo que sea...que padre no lo permitiría? Además la Charo de la madre ya fue educada también Asi. Con lo cual tienes generaciones de mujeres comiendo pollas de chad desde los 14 y un 90% de virgin loosers matandoe a pajas. Cuando llegan a los 30 las empoderadas se convierten en pelomorados premenopausicas cuasiesteriles y rencorosas de haber si usadas prestas a UN FFP (FAST FAMILY PLAN) pero para entones todos aquellos average men ya han leido suficiente burbuja y andan con pies de plomo. Ni la mujer produce tanto como lo haría un hombre en la empresa, ni cría o educa a hijos y todos esos hombres dedican una parte importante de su energía en encontrar un ligue o en prepararse para ello, gym postureo ropitas... EN VEZ DE AL TRABAJO REAL
Ahora toca decrecer durante generaciones sino siglos


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Mar 2022)

Había dicho que me iba del hilo pero me cuesta resistirme si me citas y respondes una cosa que no concuerda con la realidad.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Son deliberadamente ambiguos porque, por un lado, quieren joder y con razón la figura hegemónica del dólar, pero por otro lado saben que las criptomonedas son una válvula de escape enorme para la distopía asfixiante de control social que han impuesto China y Rusia.
> 
> Están entre la espada y la pared. De hecho, lo que yo no descarto es que intenten asimilar la situación hacia una especie de stablecoin controlada totalmente por ellos y de aoguna manera respaldada por sus reservas de horo. Así matarían tres pájaros de un tiro: sacarían una criptomoneda controlada completamente por ellos, darían una salida a las reservas de horo que atesoran y atacarían al dólar.



Creo que te equivocas completamente respecta a "dar salida al oro que atesoran", la tendencia es la opuesta. 

El sueño húmedo de quienes están detrás de las sanciones es obligar a Rusia a deshacerse de su oro vendiéndolo con descuento al tener el acceso restringido a los mercados donde se forma el precio. Ese es el objetivo de la anti Russia Gold act (una de las pocas propuestas con unanimidad entre demócratas y republicanos). Veo que estás de acuerdo con las instituciones monetarias fiat...

Pero lo cierto es que está ocurriendo precisamente lo contrario y se busca que el oro no salga del país para cubrir la demanda interna por parte de ciudadanos y los propios van centrales. No es una tendencia nueva, llevamos años viendo repatriaciones de oro, pero las sanciones van a acelerar el proceso. Tener oro dentro de las fronteras nacionales es más importante que nunca y la única forma de tener soberanía monetaria:



Spielzeug dijo:


> Países restringiendo la exportación de oro para que el banco central aumente sus reservas, como Sudán:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respecto a lo de "dejar bitcoin como vía de escape" fíjate en lo que hace Rusia, no en lo que dice. 

Lo que hace: quita el IVA al oro y lo introduce en el sistema financiero para que los particulares tengan una salida donde mantener el poder adquisitivo. Criptos restringidas

Lo que dice: falso debate que calienta un mercado que se mueve a golpe de Twitter y de especulaciones sobre su adopción estatal. 

Le interesa calentar un mercado de un activo que sólo se va a usar en occidente que es donde les ponen la alfombra roja. Les interés que en medio de una crisis energética, el coste de la minería recaiga en occidente, les interesa que en una crisis de chips estos se dediquen a minar y no a otras actividades productivas pero sólo en occidente.

BTC es una poderosa arma en la guerra monetaria que vivimos. Fue concebida y promocionada en occidente como la alternativa al oro en un contexto de retorno al patrón oro por parte del eje China y Rusia. Como en todo conflicto, los buenos estrategas, tratan de utilizar la fuerza del enemigo en su contra y en el caso de bitcoin también lo harán. 

Cuando las autoridades monetarias occidentales perciban que Bitcoin ya no les sirve si no que les perjudica (coste energético y recursos) lo cerrarán sin piedad, cambiando la narrativa actual de "Bitcoin verde sin emitir CO2" a "Bitcoin es Putin" sin despeinarse.


----------



## Rajoy (19 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Son deliberadamente ambiguos porque, por un lado, quieren joder y con razón la figura hegemónica del dólar, pero por otro lado saben que las criptomonedas son una válvula de escape enorme para la distopía asfixiante de control social que han impuesto China y Rusia.
> 
> Están entre la espada y la pared. De hecho, lo que yo no descarto es que intenten asimilar la situación hacia una especie de stablecoin controlada totalmente por ellos y de aoguna manera respaldada por sus reservas de horo. Así matarían tres pájaros de un tiro: sacarían una criptomoneda controlada completamente por ellos, darían una salida a las reservas de horo que atesoran y atacarían al dólar.



Ojo con las criptos (stablecoins o no) emitidas por bancos centrales si están diseñadas para que tengan sobre ellas el control absoluto.

Quién, fuera de su área de influencia (ciudadanos y empresas obligados a usarla), va a querer usar y, especialmente, atesorar eso ?

Atesorar un activo que puede ser congelado o eliminado a voluntad del emisor apretando un botón, me parece algo totalmente estúpido y que, al menos yo, jamás haré salvo que me vea obligado a ello.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Mar 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Ojo con las criptos (stablecoins o no) emitidas por bancos centrales si están diseñadas para que tengan sobre ellas el control absoluto.
> 
> Quién, fuera de su área de influencia (ciudadanos y empresas obligados a usarla), va a querer usar y, especialmente, atesorar eso ?
> 
> Atesorar un activo que puede ser congelado o eliminado a voluntad del emisor apretando un botón, me parece algo totalmente estúpido y que, al menos yo, jamás haré salvo que me vea obligado a ello.



Es lo de siempre, hay que confiar en la buena voluntad de que esté realmente respaldado y en qué no te hagan un bloqueo o corralito, o directamente te roben. Es lógico que cada vez haya más confianza en bitcoin y menos en el dólar, rublo o cualquier cosa que quieran sacar los estados.

Ojo, que la guerra de Ucrania va a hacer muchísimo daño al sistema fiduciario, tener reservas en euros, libras y dólares le ha supuesto el bloqueo y el saqueo al Estado ruso. El mismo Putin ha cargado contra el dólar y la confianza que genera.

También por otro lado, el tener rublos ha supuesto una perdida brutal de poder adquisitivo para los ciudadanos rusos. Por otro lado, para la gente que ha huido de Ucrania el tener bitcoin ha sido su tabla de salvación.

El sistema está tocado de muerte


----------



## _______ (19 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Había dicho que me iba del hilo pero me cuesta resistirme si me citas y respondes una cosa que no concuerda con la realidad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo cerrarán :q


----------



## juli (20 Mar 2022)

La generación de algos d´estabilidá de Valor no basados en fiat y extrapolables a otros sistemas venideros - Formato Stable coin o el k carajo proceda - es un reto crucial para cerrar el loop bitcoñero y su operatividá & autosuficiencia futura. Éso e integrar con calzador BTC en la estructura monetaria Occidental - punto k la Kastuza fiat asumirá sin la menor duda , tal k están haciendo ya en Centroamérica, pero k per sé no arregla una puta mierda - desterraría la simple expresión fiat k hoy representa y k no afecta a la debacle monetaria de fondo más k por pura estética.

Esos "amarres" de estabilidá de valor deberían ser el arma Occidental contra las materias primas BRICS, al menos a un nivel monetario k proveería mucha cintura al resto de expresiones económicas.

SI BTC no resuelve ese anclaje de Valor *desde dentro*, no es la opción elegida, asínnn de simple. Ya mismo hay propuestas tecnológicas hábiles mejores para lidiar en un ámbito en el k las Materias primas de Oriente marken los índices de Rikeza Real global. Las hay HOY.

Aunke insisto...si las Materias primas no se´stán tokenizando masivamente es k el contexto preciso para el apaño final no está aún creado...y akí , por más evangelio flowerpower k se vuelke, no hay un standard definido aún ni por el forro de los kojonex.


----------



## tolomeo (20 Mar 2022)

La Orden Ejecutiva 6102 obligaba a los ciudadanos a entregar a la Reserva Federal todo el oro físico del que dispusieran, ya fuera en forma de monedas, lingotes, o certificados y a cambio de cada onza troy depositada se les entregaba 20.67 dólares. La fecha máxima de entrega se fijó en el 1 de mayo de 1933.

En caso de infringir la Orden Ejecutiva 6102, las multas podían ascender hasta los 10.000 dólares de la época o diez años de prisión, o ambas penas simultáneas. Cuando se aplicó la Orden Ejecutiva 6102, la onza de oro tenía una fijación fija de 20,67 dólares. A través de la aplicación de la Orden Ejecutiva 6102, Roosevelt fue capaz de devaluar al dólar frente al oro, aumentando su precio a 35 dólares, algo que el gobierno únicamente podía hacer controlando el suministro del metal.
---
Fin de la discusión.


----------



## Porestar (20 Mar 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> La Orden Ejecutiva 6102 obligaba a los ciudadanos a entregar a la Reserva Federal todo el oro físico del que dispusieran, ya fuera en forma de monedas, lingotes, o certificados y a cambio de cada onza troy depositada se les entregaba 20.67 dólares. La fecha máxima de entrega se fijó en el 1 de mayo de 1933.
> 
> En caso de infringir la Orden Ejecutiva 6102, las multas podían ascender hasta los 10.000 dólares de la época o diez años de prisión, o ambas penas simultáneas. Cuando se aplicó la Orden Ejecutiva 6102, la onza de oro tenía una fijación fija de 20,67 dólares. A través de la aplicación de la Orden Ejecutiva 6102, Roosevelt fue capaz de devaluar al dólar frente al oro, aumentando su precio a 35 dólares, algo que el gobierno únicamente podía hacer controlando el suministro del metal.
> ---
> Fin de la discusión.



"fin de la discusión" Ya se ha hablado de eso aquí, y de lo poco que funcionó para los particulares, que además podían tener unas onzas. Confiscaron básicamente lo guardado en bancos. Not your keys...


----------



## mr nobody (21 Mar 2022)

Continua la adopcion estatal








Mañana podrían anunciar la adopción de Bitcoin como moneda de curso legal en Honduras


La presidente de Honduras, Xiomara Castro, podría anunciar pronto que Bitcoin será moneda de curso legal en ese país




es.cointelegraph.com


----------



## juli (21 Mar 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> "fin de la discusión" Ya se ha hablado de eso aquí, y de lo poco que funcionó para los particulares, que además podían tener unas onzas. Confiscaron básicamente lo guardado en bancos. Not your keys...



Juásss... 

Si ej k este hylo es de traca...Sólo falta Vil Guéits suplicando : "No compréis bitcoins, k me jodéis el jenozidio planetariusss 2030 !!!"

Y el filántropo , k tiene más coloráo k tóa la tropa metalera burbujixta junta... zankeando pa´l´afición de pipiolos despistáos...

Va, alguna alma caritativa k le pase al prove Mojón un manual básico d´alguna wallet, k no sabe mandar el fiat de sus onzas a las antípodas...y lo mixmo se las kitan, después de tanto sacrificarse en velar pro nobis...


----------



## juli (21 Mar 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> Continua la adopcion estatal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Viejo en mi hylo kolonavírico.

Pero wé...k´envido más...k la historicamente rebelde & pro-plebeya Realeza entra en escena ...& será por pasteleos...


----------



## Lord Vader (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## cholesfer (21 Mar 2022)

Yo no entiendo mucho pero me da que países llamados "subdesarrollados" pueden salvar y sacar a flote su economía gracias a bitcoin mientras usa y la decrépita Europa (el mundo occidental en general) se va a dar una ostia económica que nos vamos a quedar tontos.

Great Reset. Agenda en vena.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Mar 2022)

El que las saca para declararlas es un parguela:









Así deberemos declarar nuestras criptomonedas a la Agencia Tributaria: la nueva 'casilla 46' y los cambios del modelo 720


En tan sólo unos días, podremos empezar los trámites de la Declaración de la Renta 2021. Pero ahora, que tanto se habla de la 'casilla 46', del 'modelo 720' y...




www.genbeta.com


----------



## landlady (22 Mar 2022)

Hacienda lo admite: no hay que incluir las criptomonedas en el 'Modelo 720'
7:00 - 22/03/2022








Hacienda lo admite: no hay que incluir las criptomonedas en el 'Modelo 720'


El Ministerio de Hacienda admite que no que hay que incluir información sobre las criptomonedas en la Declaración Informativa de Bienes en el Extranjero -el polémico Modelo 720-, después de que no se haya implementado aún ningún desarrollo reglamentario. Aunque entre los planes del Ministerio...



www.eleconomista.es





Desde el año pasado llevan cambiando entre sí y el no a cada semana que pasa. Seguridad jurídica paco de mier.


Hacienda incluye un apartado para las criptomonedas en la declaración de la renta: así debes reflejarlas
7:00 - 20/03/2022








Hacienda incluye un apartado para las criptomonedas en la declaración de la renta: así debes reflejarlas


El próximo 6 de abril comienza la campaña de la declaración de la renta del ejercicio 2021 y, de nuevo, este año vuelve a generarse la duda sobre cómo declarar criptomonedas. Este activo ha sufrido un auge tan drástico durante los últimos tiempos que los gobiernos de todo el planeta se han visto...



www.eleconomista.es





_Como punto de partida, hay que entender que solo hay que declarar las criptomonedas cuando se obtienen beneficios de ellas. No obstante, cualquier cantidad, por ínfima que sea, que se considere ganancia debe ser declarada, aunque sea un solo euro, ya que la plusvalía generada hará que aumente la base patrimonial. Las pérdidas, por su parte, carecen de la obligación de ser declaradas. Sin embargo, es recomendable incluirlas, ya que compensarán en el futuro las ganancias._


Las ganancias está claro que no va a hacer falta justificarlas, pero las perdidas: ¿Cómo se van a justificar? Si con un pacoexcel es suficiente ya me veo a todos los inversores con ganancias presentando perdidas en criptomonedas para compensar.

Deberían decir que es obligatorio declararlas cuando se tienen beneficios y no declararlas cuando se tienen perdidas, porque realmente es lo que van a hacer desde nuestra pacoagencia charotributaria...


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Yo no entiendo mucho pero me da que países llamados "subdesarrollados" pueden salvar y sacar a flote su economía gracias a bitcoin mientras usa y la decrépita Europa (el mundo occidental en general) se va a dar una ostia económica que nos vamos a quedar tontos.
> 
> Great Reset. Agenda en vena.



Pasteleo , no más. Y barato de kojonex.

El tercer mundo descubriendo la pólvora...y en USA, un down con Alzheimer pilotando...y en Uropa, cualkier mamawevos o cualkier Charo de kinta , cacikes korrútos enculando a su pueblo con traje de faralaes y olé. Y Oriente meándoles la boca a ambos , los más mangantes del cotarro, a discreción y cara descubierta...

Merci...mais non, merci. El cebo y chow previo de lo k kojonex sea...pero hasta ahí.


----------



## mr nobody (22 Mar 2022)

Y Malasia puede ser el proximo:









El Ministerio de Malasia sugiere hacer moneda de curso legal criptográfica para promoverla entre los jóvenes


En un intento por mejorar la inclusión financiera de los jóvenes, el Ministerio de Comunicaciones y Multimedia de Malasia ha propuesto a las autoridades del país que designen los criptoactivos como mo...




cryptoitunes.com


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2022)

Tóas las shitcoins tienen un diseño errado por defecto. Diseño CRYPTO, ná de tasas de hash, POW ni gaitas.

Sorry CASI todas. En cuanto un par d´ellas se suelten el moño con el korréto, Cambio de reglas...pues será ineludible adoptarlo, imo.

Falta ná...o menos.

Entonces, sólo faltará resolver el "más allá" del fiat. Ojo...SI LO HAY, k ésa es la madre del cordero en ésto.


----------



## uhnitas (22 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Tóas las shitcoins tienen un diseño errado por defecto. Diseño CRYPTO, ná de tasas de hash, POW ni gaitas.
> 
> Sorry CASI todas. En cuanto un par d´ellas se suelten el moño con el korréto, Cambio de reglas...pues será ineludible adoptarlo, imo.
> 
> ...



Remember?


----------



## juli (22 Mar 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> Remember?





El descubrimiento de la pólvora ?


jurl,jurl...y la otra maricona acomplejada zankeando... 

menúo rebaño...


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> El descubrimiento de la pólvora ?
> 
> 
> jurl,jurl...y la otra maricona acomplejada zankeando...
> ...



¿No te das cuenta que nadie te lee porque escribes como un retrasado?


----------



## juli (23 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿No te das cuenta que nadie te lee porque escribes como un retrasado?



Yo me doy cuenta de casi todo, marujita, pero éso no es tópik en el hylo. Cubre tus traumas y escozores al margen, k´ésto no es una puta ONG.

Ya me he encontráo alguno de tus truñoposts de cuñáo premium por ahí : Y , a ver si pillas...el asunto es k tú eres simplemente un tipo TONTO. Pasas de abrir hylos de IOTA a colgarle la cubertería a tu awela en la chepa porke es magnética...y a orarle a Satoshi y amén. Haluego subes un alegato monetario con el criterio de un niño de 3 años arrrejuntando emes con aes, imposible de kuotear por pura verwenza ajena, pero ni asínnn te da para pasar palabra, pillar y tomar nota.

Tu problema es k eres un Elegido, un bobo rango uán tras la fatídica línea roja : la del cuñáo tan idiota k es incapaz de reconocerse como tal. Es un punto sin retorno y un loop vicioso ante el k la zienzia aún se rinde, pero tranki, puedes mejorar...aunke como Rango 1 , seguro k pillarás la receta como un atake y un insulto.

Lee , no enmierdes el hylo ...y cierra esa fontana de memeces k tiés por pikito . Bastante bien te sale. Hasta ahí ya llegas...o tampoco ?

En fin...no crees de verdá k tenga tiempo para regalar a cualkier suknormal, certo ? Pues éso : Besis. 

Y recuerda - o apúntatelo en la palma , k no falla - : De las bambas naranjitas de Max Keiser...p´arriba. OK ?

// END oxtópik.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Yo me doy cuenta de casi todo, marujita, pero éso no es tópik en el hylo. Cubre tus traumas y escozores al margen, k´ésto no es una puta ONG.
> 
> Ya me he encontráo alguno de tus truñoposts de cuñáo premium por ahí : Y , a ver si pillas...el asunto es k tú eres simplemente un tipo TONTO. Pasas de abrir hylos de IOTA a colgarle la cubertería a tu awela en la chepa porke es magnética...y a orarle a Satoshi y amén. Haluego subes un alegato monetario con el criterio de un niño de 3 años arrrejuntando emes con aes, imposible de kuotear por pura verwenza ajena, pero ni asínnn te da para pasar palabra, pillar y tomar nota.
> 
> ...



Se te nota escocido, a ver lo que tardas en bloquearme cómo hiciste con tu multi. Da vergüenza ajena lo que escribes y como lo escribes, eres un individuo muy prepotente, no aguantas que te rebatan los argumentos, empezaste a insultar cuando te mee la cara con el tema oro - bitcoin, yo voy a hacer como Mojón y no voy a perder más tiempo con un cretino prepotente, sigue escribiendo como un subnormal...


----------



## juli (23 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se te nota escocido, a ver lo que tardas en bloquearme cómo hiciste con tu multi. Da vergüenza ajena lo que escribes y como lo escribes, eres un individuo muy prepotente, no aguantas que te rebatan los argumentos, empezaste a insultar cuando te mee la cara con el tema oro - bitcoin, yo voy a hacer como Mojón y no voy a perder más tiempo con un cretino prepotente, sigue escribiendo como un subnormal...



Porké será k no me cabía la menor duda de k ibas a entenderlo al dedillo... 

por cierto y a tus pajotes de maruji, as usual...ni te he blokeáo nunca ni voy a hacerlo, k no me pierdo tus gilipolladas de gratix ...ni jarto. Cada vez k me encuentro una pienso : "Joder!... El memo éste es asínnn DE VERDÁ". 

Va...+ besis, perla...


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿No te das cuenta que nadie te lee porque escribes como un retrasado?



No se ni de quien estás hablando. Está claro que sea quien sea, por algún motivo lo metí en ignorados en algún momento. Deberías de hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Mar 2022)

Bitcoinity . Org no me funciona, dice algo de dominio caducado me cago en todo era mi web preferida.


----------



## Red Star (23 Mar 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Bitcoinity . Org no me funciona, dice algo de dominio caducado me cago en todo era mi web preferida.



Lo acabo de ver. Vaya putada...


----------



## Red Star (23 Mar 2022)

Parece que Kacper ya ha recuperado el dominio. Bitcoinity vuelve a estar operativa.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Mar 2022)

Jojojo, tremendo


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Mar 2022)

Esto si se confirma, es bastante serio. Ya se habla de aceptar BTC por gas ruso.


----------



## PaolaG (24 Mar 2022)

No entiendo el cheer de la gente cuando estados o mega inversionistas aceptan y compran Cripto. 
No trae ningún beneficio más bien el contrario


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## CBDC (24 Mar 2022)

PaolaG dijo:


> No entiendo el cheer de la gente cuando estados o mega inversionistas aceptan y compran Cripto.
> No trae ningún beneficio más bien el contrario



A mayor adopción, mejor, independientemente de donde venga.
Además, si es para saltarse sanciones económicas, no para especular, demuestra la necesidad de las criptos y por qué son valiosas.


----------



## gapema (24 Mar 2022)

PaolaG dijo:


> No entiendo el cheer de la gente cuando estados o mega inversionistas aceptan y compran Cripto.
> No trae ningún beneficio más bien el contrario



Cuando el precio sube es más rentable la minería, por lo que la seguridad total de la red aumenta


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Mar 2022)

A ver si se revientan bien los 45.000 $ y se anima un poco el cotarro porque vaya coñazo ha sido el 2022 en general.


----------



## Ds_84 (25 Mar 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Bitcoinity . Org no me funciona, dice algo de dominio caducado me cago en todo era mi web preferida.



a mi me furula bien!


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## _______ (25 Mar 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> A ver si se revientan bien los 45.000 $ y se anima un poco el cotarro porque vaya coñazo ha sido el 2022 en general.



Espérate hostia que estoy esperando un buen aguinaldo luego lo que quieras


----------



## Rajoy (25 Mar 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


>



Vaya ! a mi me había dicho Spielzeug que lo que iban a pedir a cambio de sus recursos eran moneditas de oro …


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Mar 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Vaya ! a mi me había dicho Spielzeug que lo que iban a pedir a cambio de sus recursos eran moneditas de oro …



Eso y ya de paso llevar el oro en galeones como antiguamente para tener que hacer pagos. Y luego un tío con una balanza y pesando y mirando que no les cuelen monedas o lingotes falsos.

Yo no sé en qué cabeza cabe que el oro vaya a tener una utilidad como medio de pago en el siglo XXI.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso y ya de paso llevar el oro en galeones como antiguamente para tener que hacer pagos. Y luego un tío con una balanza y pesando y mirando que no les cuelen monedas o lingotes falsos.
> 
> Yo no sé en qué cabeza cabe que el oro vaya a tener una utilidad como medio de pago en el siglo XXI.



Yo soy más de llevarlo en diligencia


----------



## ivest2 (25 Mar 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Vaya ! a mi me había dicho Spielzeug que lo que iban a pedir a cambio de sus recursos eran moneditas de oro …



Una pregunta matemática: pagando con todos los bitcoins del mundo, al precio actual, cuánto tiempo se podría abastecer de gas a Europa?


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Parlakistan (25 Mar 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Yo soy más de llevarlo en diligencia



Si, en Rusia mandarán a la horda dorada, con sus caballos esteparios, sus arcos y sus flechas a recoger en carronatos el oro y lo custodiarán hasta Moscú. En Japón imagino que irán los Samuráis a recogerlo.


----------



## Pirro (25 Mar 2022)

Sois unos insensatos. Yo lo tengo todo preparado, cuando llegue el MadMax cogeré mis onzas de oro, me subiré en mi autogiro y acudiré raudo a la embajada del Imperio Austrohúngaro a solicitar derecho de asilo. Desde allí les enviaré un telegrama a mis seres queridos para que sepan que estoy bien.


----------



## Spielzeug (25 Mar 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Vaya ! a mi me había dicho Spielzeug que lo que iban a pedir a cambio de sus recursos eran moneditas de oro …






Aplicable a ambos... 

Creo que lanzais las campanas al vuelo demasiado pronto respecto al pago de gas con BTC. Hasta la semana que viene no darán detalles sobre el mecanismo para implementar el pago en rublos...

Además, han dejado una vía abierta a pagar con divisas diferentes al rublo para empresas privadas de gas, la medida sólo aplicaría a Gazprom.

La semana que viene, sabremos más. Mientras tanto calientan la especulación como llevan tiempo haciendo, en concreto desde que la validación de transacciones se concentra en occidente y se hace con "energía verde".

No creo que les venga mal aumentar el gasto energético en occidente calentando su cotización. Pero no creo que lo vayan a aceptar para pagar la energía: ni tiene profundidad de mercado suficiente, ni estabilidad de precios ni tienen aseguradas la validación de las transacciones si se politizase Bitcoin... (y más problemas que os negais a reconocer)

Pero bueno, a lo mejor me equivoco y os daré la enhorabuena.

Un saludo!


----------



## CBDC (26 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999873
> 
> 
> Aplicable a ambos...
> ...



De acuerdo contigo. Se habla de oro y BTC, y muy probablemente sea algo que no tenga nada que ver. Cambiarán una moneda fiat por otra.
No hay que pasarse de optimismo, ni por un lado ni por el otro.

Como dices, puede que BTC necesite un crecimiento más orgánico. Pero esto favorecería su estabilidad, ya que se crearía un mercado donde se venderían y comprarían materias primas por BTC.
Además, si se politiza aumentaría su seguridad, ya que todos los países se pondrían a minar para asegurar que sus transacciones son validadas.


----------



## Rajoy (26 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999873
> 
> 
> Aplicable a ambos...
> ...



En un entorno en el que el globalismo occidental intenta ahogar económicamente a Rusia para ponerla de rodillas, serían estúpidos si no exploraran cualquier fórmula para evitar ese bloqueo. Y bitcoin es una alternativa de pago excelente. Inembargable, no sujeta a controles de capital, … solo hay que tener/montar una buena estructura de hombres/empresas de paja para burlar el bloqueo occidental.

Quiere eso decir que van a pasar a hacer todas sus ventas de gas en bitcoin ? Por supuesto que no. Pero es otro pasito en el inexorable avance de bitcoin.

Y hablando de los problemas que nos negamos a reconocer, lo que está claro es que nadie va a enviar una diligencia, autogiro, galeón … con el oro de Moscú y, si lo hicieran, la OTAN lo interceptaría mucho antes de llegar a su destino. Eso si que es un problema sin solución !

Ah ! Que si un token basado en oro que tal y que cual …
Cuando exista, esté operativo y occidente no lo pueda bloquear, si eso ya hablamos …


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Mar 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> En un entorno en el que el globalismo occidental intenta ahogar económicamente a Rusia para ponerla de rodillas, serían estúpidos si no exploraran cualquier fórmula para evitar ese bloqueo. Y bitcoin es una alternativa de pago excelente. Inembargable, no sujeta a controles de capital, … solo hay que tener/montar una buena estructura de hombres/empresas de paja para burlar el bloqueo occidental.
> 
> Quiere eso decir que van a pasar a hacer todas sus ventas de gas en bitcoin ? Por supuesto que no. Pero es otro pasito en el inexorable avance de bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Hablas de algo que ya ha ocurrido:









Exclusive: Turkey to Iran gold trade wiped out by new U.S. sanction


Tighter U.S. sanctions are killing off Turkey's gold-for-gas trade with Iran and have stopped state-owned lender Halkbank from processing other nations' energy payments to the OPEC oil producer, bankers said on Friday.




www.reuters.com





Irán evitó las sanciones y pudo vender gas y petróleo a la India utilizando oro como medio de pago con Turquía de proxie para los intercambios.

Tanto India como Turquía han dicho que no se unen a las sanciones por lo que pueden utilizar el mismo mecanismo que ya está establecido. 

No necesitan criptos para ello ni creo que estén interesados en una base de datos pública que, a día de hoy, se válida principalmente en EEUU y puede ser fácilmente politizable


----------



## Rajoy (26 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hablas de algo que ya ha ocurrido:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bien Spielzeug ! 
Veamos el “mecanismo” …

A ver si lo he entendido bien. Cobras en liras turcas, las usas para comprar oro en Turquía, el oro te lo llevas en maletines a Dubai y allí lo vendes y obtienes otras divisas que te permiten, finalmente, comprar lo que necesitas.
Oye ! Pero como no lo has dicho antes ! Me parece super operativo !

Tu te has leído la información que adjuntas ?

En el enlace, entre múltiples alabanzas a esa novedosa forma de pago, se dice textualmente:
_“The gas for gold trade is very difficult after the second round of sanctions. Iranians cannot just withdraw the cash and buy whatever they want. They have to prove what they are buying ... so gold exports will definitely fall,”_

Y también:
_"Trade in Turkish gold bars to Iran via Dubai was already drying up as banks and dealers declined to buy the bullion to avoid sanctions risks associated with the trade."_

… y eso por no entrar en las dificultades y costes inherentes a la operativa con físico: verificación, almacenamiento, transporte, seguridad, …

Pero claro, como dicen que es posible ...
Que la operativa sea complicada, larga, lenta y cara de cojones no tiene importancia. Y que eso bitcoin lo resuelva en un plis con un par de clics de ratón y con la infinitésima parte de gastos y comisiones, menos.
Ya entiendo ... y lo bonito de ir con tu traje, tu peluco, tus gafas de sol y unos discretos maletines de esos con cadena anclada a tu muñeca, cargados de lingotes hasta Dubai, eh ? 

Sólo a algunos fanáticos del oro os puede caber en la cabeza que el oro físico, en vivo y en directo, sea recuperado como medio de pago hoy en día. Sería como volver al telégrafo o peor, a la paloma mensajera.

Pero tu a lo tuyo, inasequible al desaliento … ya te has puesto la cuarta ?

A mi, de verdad, me da muchísima pena la gente que no es capaz de hacer un "change of mind" por más evidencias que reciba para hacerlo. Y, desgraciadamente, es mucho más habitual de lo que parece.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Mar 2022)

Rusia ya está preparado la integración de bitcoin en su economía.


----------



## mr nobody (26 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Rusia ya está preparado la integración de bitcoin en su economía.



parece que se aceleran los acontecimientos en el mundo cripto








After years of doubts and concerns, it is finally Bitcoin’s time to shine


Bitcoin’s performance during the COVID-19 pandemic and latest geopolitical turmoils showcased its viability as an alternative hedging option to investors.




cointelegraph.com


----------



## ChosLive (27 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Rusia ya está preparado la integración de bitcoin en su economía.



Como sea Fake como la noticia de Honduras vamos bien


----------



## juli (27 Mar 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> Como sea Fake como la noticia de Honduras vamos bien



Puede ser fake...aunke en principio, no lo creo. Lo de Honduras , se dé o no, es una kijotada al lado de ésto ( a fin de cuentas, todo el panfletéo d´adopción nacional de chikilicuatres es sólo una mascarada pa´tapar lo matriz : La adopción Usana, k es la k importa y tiene tóa la pinta d´estar en el guión directa o indirectamente ).

Lo k sí creo es k dar por sentado k ese sea un movimiento positivo para BTC es mucho aventurar, pero mucho, mucho. A priori, es una ventaja para países "hamijos" de Rusia/BRICS. Pero posiblemente también un contrapeso a los planes de USA para con Bitcoin - consolidarlo d´algún modo como dinero siendo sólo un medio de pago - ( Imo, la mejor manera de sacralizarlo es como una especie de "fondo de Capital" , aunke éso tendría sus aristas ante el regulador - mas un regulador a favor , lo k pinta ferpekto para BTC - ).

Hay muchas incógnitas para formarse una impresión sólida , aunke se está precipitando todo y lo va a hacer vertiginosamente. Éso sí : A Rusia no le hace falta BTC...a USA, sí.


----------



## Spielzeug (27 Mar 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Muy bien Spielzeug !
> Veamos el “mecanismo” …
> 
> A ver si lo he entendido bien. Cobras en liras turcas, las usas para comprar oro en Turquía, el oro te lo llevas en maletines a Dubai y allí lo vendes y obtienes otras divisas que te permiten, finalmente, comprar lo que necesitas.
> ...



Se ve que sigue funcionando, de ahí el empeño del mercado de Londres en controlar el oro que entra en Dubai ya que hace inefectivas las sanciones. Turquía e India han aumentado sus reservas de oro y el mercado de Dubai ha crecido mucho en este tiempo, no veo que haya mucho problema...

Se ve que no consideraron a bitcoin como vía para evitar sanciones en su día pese a que ya existía. Tampoco lo están usando ahora para evitar sanciones, de hecho prohibieron la minería de criptos. 

Porqué será que no cambian su opinión? 
Creo que debería ir a hablar con el ayatolá y explicarle las ventajas y a "change his mind".


----------



## McNulty (27 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso y ya de paso llevar el oro en galeones como antiguamente para tener que hacer pagos. Y luego un tío con una balanza y pesando y mirando que no les cuelen monedas o lingotes falsos.
> 
> Yo no sé en qué cabeza cabe que el oro vaya a tener una utilidad como medio de pago en el siglo XXI.



Lo del oro en mucha gente roza el fetichismo sexual.


----------



## Red Star (27 Mar 2022)

*Atención*: Se está liando parda en el Salvador. Bukele ha tenido que pedir a la asamblea legislativa que se declare el estado de excepción por 30 días. Ayer mataron a 70 personas. La mayor cifra de asesinatos en mucho mucho tiempo. Por lo visto, es cosa de EEUU, están pagando a los pandilleros para que cometan asesinatos con el fin de desestabilizar al gobierno.




Las víctimas de los pandilleros han sido gente normal y corriente, un panadero, un taxista, un fontanero, etc. Es decir, son asesinatos sin móvil alguno, indiscriminados, matar por matar para sembrar el caos.

Se ve que EEUU no puede permitir que Bitcoin, ahora que el dólar está sufriendo una fuerte inflación, siga siendo moneda de curso legal en El Salvador. Sobre todo con la que se avecina por culpa de la guerra de Ucrania...


----------



## NORDWAND (27 Mar 2022)

pump guapo¡ 
+4% en 10 minutos


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (27 Mar 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> *Atención*: Se está liando parda en el Salvador. Bukele ha tenido que pedir a la asamblea legislativa que se declare el estado de excepción por 30 días. Ayer mataron a 70 personas. La mayor cifra de asesinatos en mucho mucho tiempo. Por lo visto, es cosa de EEUU, están pagando a los pandilleros para que cometan asesinatos con el fin de desestabilizar al gobierno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





El FMI y el gobierno yanqui se ha puesto en marcha contra el gobierno de Bukele, en USA se está debatiendo actualmente un proyecto de ley de fiscalización de los peligros de la aceptación del BTC en El Salvador, también es sospechoso el retraso en el lanzamiento de los bonos BTC que estaban previstos para ya y ahora la violencia pandillera estalla justo cuando las grandes personalidades del mundillo BTC acababan de volver/llegar al país.






Está claro que a los amos del dinero no les gusta el Bitcoin.


----------



## _______ (27 Mar 2022)

1500 BIDENs para arriba en un segundo 

ojo que se vieneee


----------



## cholesfer (27 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> 1500 BIDENs para arriba en un segundo
> 
> ojo que se vieneee



Ha sido BroooTaL

El total market cap ha pasado en 2minutos de 2trillion a 2'05trillion.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Mar 2022)

Wena subida.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Mar 2022)

Lo de la guerra de Ucrania no les va a salir gratis a los de la impresora, han conseguido crear la más absoluta desconfianza en divisas como el dólar, la libra y el euro. Ya pueden asesinar lo que quieran en el Salvador, que ahora tienen un problema muy gordo con Rusia y la adopción que viene, no van a poder acumular tranquilamente lo que ellos querían, se empiezan a precipitar los acontecimientos.


----------



## Spielzeug (28 Mar 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo del oro en mucha gente roza el fetichismo sexual.



Si, su parafilia en concreto dar por culo al dólar:









*Tema mítico* : - Patrón oro en marcha: 1gr. de oro = 5.000 rublos.


Tenemos patrón oro de facto. El banco central ruso anuncia que cambia 1gr de oro a un precio fijo de 5000 rublos: https://www.goldseiten.de/artikel/533170--Russische-Zentralbank-beginnt-mit-dem-Kauf-von-Gold.html La medida estará activa hasta junio por ahora.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## _______ (28 Mar 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Si, su parafilia en concreto dar por culo al dólar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compra oro. Pero vendera gas en bitcoin


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Compra oro. Pero vendera gas en bitcoin



Os alimentais de Memes y titulares...y así va.

Gas en BTC ...*A hamijos BRICS*. O sea, minería con gas barato por la patilla...si a esos hamijos les apetecen malabares Occidentales. Más k nada pa´trincar de USA/UE lo k les salga del nardo en bienes y servicios con ese gas ULTRARREVALORIZADO - como BTCs minados a precio de risa -.

Tan barato k todos los BRICS seguirán manteniendo TODAS sus onzas en Oriente.

Pero Occidentalitos "díscolos"... Gas rusky en rublos/Oro. A mandar metal p´allí... o a encender la chimenea con revistas porno. Simple.



Por cierto, esta semana o la siguiente se reúnen pa´definir su monedita Euroasiática.


----------



## _______ (28 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> Gas en BTC ...*A hamijos BRICS*. O sea, minería con gas barato por la patilla...si a esos hamijos les apetecen malabares Occidentales. Más k nada pa´trincar de USA/UE lo k les salga del nardo.
> 
> Tan barato k seguirán manteniendo sus onzas en Oriente.
> 
> ...





Señores quiten los carteles hemos encontrado al otro de burbuja

Mira puta cucaracha, llevo leyéndote sin contestarte a las tonterías que dices tiempo ya

A los países del este se lo vende en su moneda Fiat sin ningún problema cabezon

El btc se lo ofrece a los occidentales que quieran salirse de la prohibición de pagar en nada más que en MONEDAS FIAT DE MIERDA como el euro y el dólar. Porque Putin quiere rublos o en su defecto btc.

Ni me contestes pedazo de mierda tironucable


----------



## juli (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Señores quiten los carteles hemos encontrado al otro de burbuja
> 
> Mira puta cucaracha, llevo leyéndote sin contestarte a las tonterías que dices tiempo ya
> 
> ...




JOJOJO !!...Cucarachita la k tiés tú entre las patas.

Pa´ké te ví a de contestá a esa mamarrachada ?...Si ya tienes el post anterior k kieres difuminar entre tus babas , so memo.

Lleváis el hylo a golpe de forofada pa´pipiolos y paletos...y haluego, pasa lo k pasa. Un hylo de Bitcoin, nada menos. Verwenza sus tendría k dar.


Tonti. 



*edit* : Y trankis, k BTC debería estar invitáo a la fiés...pero no en los términos de milonga y parvulario en los k lo meneáis .

Amox viendo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Mar 2022)

¿50k esta semana?


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Mar 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Señores quiten los carteles hemos encontrado al otro de burbuja
> 
> Mira puta cucaracha, llevo leyéndote sin contestarte a las tonterías que dices tiempo ya
> 
> ...



¿Otra vez el Juli? Hoy lo he tenido que meter al ignore, porque le ha dado por ladrarme en otro hilo. Deberíamos banearle todos, más que nada para limpieza visual del foro.


----------



## _______ (28 Mar 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿50k esta semana?



Que no coño que tengo que recibir un buen montante estodias


----------



## Seronoser (28 Mar 2022)

Estos días son clave.
Recordad que Rusia ha vuelto a asegurar que sin rublos, no hay gas.

El rublo se ha apreciado un 40% contra el dolar y el euro en una semana, y ahora mismo está al mismo precio que antes de la operación militar rusa.

Ojo que esta semana es de las más importantes de los últimos años, para el devenir económico del mundo...y del btc.


----------



## cholesfer (28 Mar 2022)

Soy el único tonto que vende abajo y luego se traga la subida esperando q caiga para volver a comprar??

Dsdme ánimos...y mandadme satoshis


----------



## Okjito (28 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Soy el único tonto que vende abajo y luego se traga la subida esperando q caiga para volver a comprar??
> 
> Dsdme ánimos...y mandadme satoshis



Si. yo desde 2017 que estoy en esto y no he vendido jamas un solo satoshi. Sinceramente no se ni cuanto tengo en el Ledger.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Parlakistan (28 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Soy el único tonto que vende abajo y luego se traga la subida esperando q caiga para volver a comprar??
> 
> Dsdme ánimos...y mandadme satoshis



El bitcoin se compra en las caídas para acumular, pero venderlo suele ser siempre mala idea.


----------



## Edu.R (29 Mar 2022)

Puede volver a 50k, no me parece que un 5% de subida sea algo imposible a cortísimo plazo. Es más, puede ser hasta mañana mismo.

La duda es si este año tendremos ATH o no. Con la que está cayendo...


----------



## _______ (29 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Puede volver a 50k, no me parece que un 5% de subida sea algo imposible a cortísimo plazo. Es más, puede ser hasta mañana mismo.
> 
> La duda es si este año tendremos ATH o no. Con la que está cayendo...



El capital tiene que ir a algún lado, las bolsas no se sostienen en fundamentales son los mismos tipos que imprimen el dinero comprandolas, solo hay una alternativa 

A mi el gráfico me parece muy bullish


----------



## TercioVascongado (29 Mar 2022)

Comunicado de Coinbase


*Notice of oppressive surveillance proposals in Transfer of Funds Regulation *

Dear Coinbase Customer,

On 31 March, the EU Parliament will vote on its proposal for a new crypto surveillance regime. You may have already read the blog post from our Chief Legal Officer, Paul Grewal, about making your voice heard. We believe it is especially important for our EU customers to know exactly what is happening and how this may affect our relationship to you.

The latest draft by Parliament of the Transfer of Funds Regulation treats crypto, and every person who holds crypto, differently from the treatment of fiat:

Every crypto transaction (and not just those with a 1,000 euro threshold, as is the case with fiat) would be “travel rule eligible,” which requires financial institutions to pass on certain information to the next financial institution.
Any time you receive 1,000 euros or more in crypto from a self-hosted wallet, Coinbase will be required to report you to the authorities. This applies even if there is no indication of suspicious activity.
Before you can send or receive crypto from a self-hosted wallet, Coinbase will be required to collect, verify, and report information on the self-hosted wallet before the transfer is allowed.
There is no precedence for this kind of surveillance regime. If the EU required your bank to report all of its customer’s transactions anytime they were involved in a transaction over 1,000 euros, or to report non-customer’s private information any time a customer interacted with them, the banks would push back. That’s what we are doing now. 

If this concerns you, you can contact your Member of the European Parliament by visiting this site.




*Aviso de propuestas de vigilancia opresiva en el Reglamento de transferencia de fondos*

Estimado cliente de Coinbase,


El 31 de marzo, el Parlamento de la UE votará su propuesta de un nuevo régimen de criptovigilancia. Es posible que ya haya leído la entrada del blog de nuestro Director Jurídico, Paul Grewal, sobre cómo hacer oír su voz. Creemos que es especialmente importante que nuestros clientes de la UE sepan exactamente lo que está ocurriendo y cómo puede afectar a nuestra relación con ustedes.

El último borrador del Parlamento sobre el Reglamento de Transferencia de Fondos trata a las criptomonedas, y a todas las personas que tienen criptomonedas, de forma diferente al tratamiento del dinero fiduciario:

Cada transacción de cripto (y no sólo las que tienen un umbral de 1.000 euros, como es el caso del fiat) sería "elegible para la regla de viaje", que requiere que las instituciones financieras pasen cierta información a la siguiente institución financiera.

Cada vez que recibas 1.000 euros o más en cripto desde un monedero autoalojado, Coinbase tendrá que informar a las autoridades. Esto se aplica incluso si no hay indicios de actividad sospechosa.
Antes de que puedas enviar o recibir cripto desde un monedero autoalojado, Coinbase tendrá que recopilar, verificar y reportar información sobre el monedero autoalojado antes de que se permita la transferencia.
No hay precedentes de este tipo de régimen de vigilancia. Si la UE exigiera a su banco que informara de todas las transacciones de sus clientes cada vez que estuvieran involucrados en una transacción de más de 1.000 euros, o que informara de la información privada de los no clientes cada vez que un cliente interactuara con ellos, los bancos se opondrían. Eso es lo que estamos haciendo ahora. 

Si esto le preocupa, puede ponerse en contacto con su diputado al Parlamento Europeo visitando este sitio.

Traducción realizada con la versión gratuita del traductor www.DeepL.com/Translator


----------



## orbeo (29 Mar 2022)

Pues nada, a partir de ahora transacciones en mano a través del foro y a tpc los exchanges.


----------



## Panmanvk (29 Mar 2022)

Esto potencia el uso de exchanges descentralizados tipo Bisq. Quizás así aumente la liquidez en este tipo de exchanges


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Mar 2022)

Panmanvk dijo:


> Esto potencia el uso de exchanges descentralizados tipo Bisq. Quizás así aumente la liquidez en este tipo de exchanges



Están proliferando los exchanges descentralizados. De momento el volumen es bajo pero en cualquier momento, sobre todo cuando la necesidad apriete, el volumen crecerá exponencialmente. La infraestructura ya está ahi, el desarrollo también y lo más importante es que funcionan bien.

Un ejemplo es este: https://unsafe.robosats.com/


----------



## juli (29 Mar 2022)

Va...tipo test - éste lo pilla hasta la tierna chortina de Parla -.



Cómo se titula la pinícula ? :

X Hanarkobarrikakada Xangrienta Reboboluxionaria..
x Clientazo d´alfombra roja.

Ké despistáos éstos de la FED. Como el momio Biden k me andan... Alzheimer contagioso cual kobi, maybe ? Nueva bariante ? 

Ké tiempos, ochesss...






" Founded in 1988, the bank is *member of the Federal Reserve System*. It provides commercial lending, commercial banking and Fintech banking. *The bank launched what it calls its digital currency initiative in 2013*. "   



*...éso sí...metiéndose la milonguita samaritana por el ojal, k ya es hora/día/año...el loop es psychokiller. Pero wé...k pa´éso está, hoyga...& kurrar pa´nááá...

En fin...siguiendo para bingo.


Va, @Mojón, de wena onda...líate un jóe & saca las guirnaldas de flowers, k nos curramos un coro con el San Franxixko, manos entrelazás y la de diox... y esa gorra la petamos...*( sin marikonadas, ej ?  )

*Satoshi k toke la pandereta y matizáo.  Ni el Uíl Esmíz ése.*

**


----------



## juli (30 Mar 2022)

Joder...k amuermáo está ésto...con la de notizionex livertarihox k hay, shosho...


Va...Casualidá casualidosa 146.0...

Tras recargar bitcoins con los de su propio fondo como garantía de un préstamo de confetti EN UN BANKITO DE LA Reserva Federal, el ex-pizzero vendeburras éste ya enseña la patita y desliza un debate , akí reketeanunciado , sobre la mesa.

*LOOP INFINITO POWER !!! - & nú chanchullo, por supuestón -*





" Cuando la deuda soberana ya no es una reserva de valor, la respuesta racional es reemplazar los bonos con Bitcoin . "


----------



## stacksats (30 Mar 2022)

juli dijo:


> " Cuando la deuda soberana ya no es una reserva de valor, la respuesta racional es reemplazar los bonos con Bitcoin . "



Lo has traducido tu?


----------



## Beborn (31 Mar 2022)

Coger con pinzas:


----------



## Digamelon (31 Mar 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Soy el único tonto que vende abajo y luego se traga la subida esperando q caiga para volver a comprar??
> 
> Dsdme ánimos...y mandadme satoshis



Ten ánimo y no decaigas.


----------



## vpsn (31 Mar 2022)

Beborn dijo:


> Coger con pinzas:



A etas alturas estas mierdas ya no se las cree nadie


----------



## Josar (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 Mar 2022)

Dicen que la Unión Europea va a regular también las wallets privadas, eso unido al quilombo de los exchanges centralizados hará que todo se mueva en masa a los DEX como Bisq, HodlHodl etc.


----------



## Registrador (31 Mar 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Dicen que la Unión Europea va a regular también las wallets privadas, eso unido al quilombo de los exchanges centralizados hará que todo se mueva en masa a los DEX como Bisq, HodlHodl etc.



Hoy han votado los comités del Parlamento europeo a favor de prohibir la privacidad de las wallets privadas. Todavía se puede cambiar esta estupidez los siguientes trámites. Si finalmente se aprueba esto va a joder a los exchanges centralizados en la UE que van a tener q verificar la identidad de los wallets privados a los que transfieran los usuarios sus fondos.

Es una imbecilidad al nivel de las cookies que no va a servir para nada, nada más q para hacernos perder el tiempo a todos.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Mar 2022)

Registrador dijo:


> Hoy han votado los comités del Parlamento europeo a favor de prohibir la privacidad de las wallets privadas. Todavía se puede cambiar esta estupidez los siguientes trámites. Si finalmente se aprueba esto va a joder a los exchanges centralizados en la UE que van a tener q verificar la identidad de los wallets privados a los que transfieran los usuarios sus fondos.
> 
> Es una imbecilidad al nivel de las cookies que no va a servir para nada, nada más q para hacernos perder el tiempo a todos.



En realidad le están haciendo un favor a la gente, para no tener nada en los exchanges europeos, que por otro lado, son minoría.


----------



## hyperburned (31 Mar 2022)

La regulación conllevará un impuestazo. India al 30%. No se compensan pérdidas. A nivel del juego

"No es ilegal comprar/vender criptoactivos en la India, pero hemos puesto impuestos tratándolos como las ganancias de las carreras de caballos.." -T.V Somanathan (Secretario de Finanzas de la India).









El impuesto del 30% sobre las criptomonedas se convierte en ley en la India tras la aprobación del proyecto de ley de finanzas


La nueva política de impuestos sobre las criptomonedas de la India se basa en las normas fiscales sobre los juegos de azar y los billetes de lotería, que entrarán en vigor el 1 de abril.




es.cointelegraph.com


----------



## Patanegra (31 Mar 2022)

Asi han votado en el parlmento europeo hoy ...penoso


----------



## Registrador (31 Mar 2022)

* EU lawmakers back tougher controls on crypto transfers in battle against money laundering *





Proposed EU legislation drawn up to tackle money laundering is taking aim at crypto transfers. - Copyright Canva

By *Natalie Huet* with *Reuters* • Updated: 31/03/2022 - 17:50 

European Union lawmakers on Thursday backed tougher controls on transfers of Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies, in a move the industry said would erode privacy and hinder innovation.
Two committees in the European Parliament had thrashed out cross-party compromises that would require crypto firms to collect and share data on transactions in a sector that has so far thrived on its anonymity.

All the compromise amendments were adopted, a press officer for the parliament’s economic and monetary affairs committee told Euronews Next.

Formal negotiations known as “trilogue” talks will now begin between the EU parliament, Commission and Council.
“We have lost a battle, but this is far from over,” Patrick Hansen, head of strategy for decentralised finance (DeFi) start-up Unstoppable Finance, tweeted after the vote.


*Privacy crackdown*
The $2.1 trillion (€1.9 trillion) crypto sector is still subject to patchy regulation across the world. But concerns that Bitcoin and its peers could upset financial stability and be used for criminal purposes have accelerated work by policymakers to bring the sector to heel.
Under the proposal first put forward last year by the EU's executive European Commission as part of a broader push against money laundering, crypto firms such as exchanges would have to obtain, hold, and submit information on those involved in transfers.

That would make it easier to identify and report suspicious transactions, freeze digital assets, and discourage high-risk transactions, said Ernest Urtasun, a Spanish Green Party lawmaker helping to steer the measure through the parliament.
Crypto exchange Coinbase had warned ahead of the vote that the rules would usher in a surveillance regime that stifles innovation.

During Thursday’s debate, co-rapporteur Eero Heinäluoma said a further crackdown on money laundering was needed following Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, which unleashed a wave of global sanctions against Russian government officials and oligarchs.
While the Russian rouble has buckled under the sanctions, Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies have risen, stoking speculation that they could be used to bypass the economic blockade.

*All crypto transfers targeted*
The Commission had proposed applying the rule to transfers worth €1,000 or more, but under the cross-party agreement this "de minimis" rule was scrapped - meaning all transfers would be in scope.
Urtasun said removing the threshold brings the draft law into line with rules from the global Financial Action Task Force that sets standards for combating money laundering. Those rules mean crypto firms must collect and share data on transactions.
Urtasun said an exemption for low-value transfers would not be appropriate, as crypto users could dodge the rules by creating an almost unlimited number of transfers.

The parliamentary committees agreed on the creation of an EU list of high-risk or non-compliant crypto asset service providers.
The legislation would also crack down on so-called "unhosted" wallets - held by individuals, not exchanges - by requiring them to keep records of crypto transactions and notify relevant authorities in the event of a transaction worth €1,000 or more.
Coinbase Chief Legal Officer Paul Grewal lashed out at the proposal *in a blog post on Monday*, saying that traditional cash, not crypto, was by far the most popular way to hide financial crime.
EU states have joint say with parliament on the final version of the law and countries have already agreed among themselves there should be no minimum threshold for the transfer safeguards.









EU lawmakers back new rules to trace crypto transfers


Draft EU legislation aims to trace crypto transactions in the same way as traditional money transfers. The industry is not pleased.




www.euronews.com


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Mar 2022)

La payasada de la UE ya la hace Holanda, no se si algún miembro más, obligan a tener un monedero identificado por ellos para poder mover allí los fondos. Es absolutamente ridículo, porque una vez allí nada impide mover libremente los fondos a otras direcciones.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bogdanoff (31 Mar 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La payasada de la UE ya la hace Holanda, no se si algún miembro más, obligan a tener un monedero identificado por ellos para poder mover allí los fondos. Es absolutamente ridículo, porque una vez allí nada impide mover libremente los fondos a otras direcciones.



¿Entonces tendrías que tener un monedero de niño bueno unido a tu identidad en el exchange y luego de ahí te lo pasas a otro para hacer cositas tipo degenerado DeFi?
Una pena para los que tengan que gastar gas por doble en Ethereum.


----------



## Locoderemate (1 Abr 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La payasada de la UE ya la hace Holanda, no se si algún miembro más, obligan a tener un monedero identificado por ellos para poder mover allí los fondos. Es absolutamente ridículo, porque una vez allí nada impide mover libremente los fondos a otras direcciones.



Lo q si ha sucedido es que han robado en los CEX. De este modo seria mas dificil entrar en los CEX y robar fondos de los usuarios, no!?


----------



## Le Truhan (2 Abr 2022)

La unión socialista de europia es la peste.


----------



## juli (4 Abr 2022)

Recuerdo cuando Monster iba por los hylos shitcoñeros perdonando vidas y kejándose de su mediocridá.

Este hylo sí k ha acabado en la mediocridá y el panfleteo más vergonzosos. A la altura d´un puto cagarro pa´pipiolos...y es k ni éso , vive diox :

En fin...akojonante tweet , Kapitolio de fondo incluído :


----------



## juli (6 Abr 2022)

Estabilidá dentro del protocolo...du llú rimémba ?

- y más - .









Issue #1189: Taro hits the scene


> Taro uses a new data structure I call a Merkle Sum Sparse Merkle tree which combines the properties of a merkle sum tree along with a Sparse Merkle Tree to construct commits that enable 3rd party supply/balance verification and also efficient proofs of non-inclusion — Olaoluwa Osuntokun...




tftc.io


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Abr 2022)

Noticia de hoy, nada de criptos: no son confiables ni sirven para su cometido como medio de pago:



https://tass.com/economy/1434165


_
*El Gobierno ruso, al igual que el Banco Central, está en contra del reconocimiento de las criptomonedas como instrumento de pago, *dijo el jueves el primer ministro Mikhail Mishustin en la Duma estatal.

"Los criptoactivos o activos financieros digitales no son instrumentos simples y deben tratarse con bastante prudencia. En primer lugar, estamos en contra del reconocimiento de las criptomonedas como instrumentos de pago o dinero. Estamos de acuerdo y compartimos la posición del Banco Central al respecto", Mishustin. dijo.

Al mismo tiempo, se puede discutir el desarrollo minero en Rusia, dijo el Primer Ministro. “También consideramos que los temas mineros se pueden discutir para estimular inversiones, inversiones de capital en primera instancia. Esto incentiva la instalación de centros de datos e infraestructura relevante”, agregó_

Parece que no se fían de las ventajas que supuestamente brindan las criptos. Este era el momento de demostrar la superioridad respecto al oro de la que presumen las criptos para hacer pagos anónimos fuera del sistema financiero y evadir las sanciones.

Tal vez no les interese realizar pagos en una base de datos trazable y que no garantiza que sus transacciones vayan a ser validadas...


----------



## _______ (7 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Noticia de hoy, nada de criptos: no son confiables ni sirven para su cometido como medio de pago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te pareces al tonto e inútil del insti que como por si mismo no tenía nada tenía que ir a enmierdar al que de verdad tenía .

Patetico


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Te pareces al tonto e inútil del insti que como por si mismo no tenía nada tenía que ir a enmierdar al que de verdad tenía .
> 
> Patetico



Pensé que este era el hilo adecuado para hablar de la adopción estatal de bitcoin pero veo que trata de tus recientes y traumáticos recuerdos en el insti.

Disculpas si me he equivocado de hilo


----------



## _______ (7 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pensé que este era el hilo adecuado para hablar de la adopción estatal de bitcoin pero veo que trata de tus recientes y traumáticos recuerdos en el insti.
> 
> Disculpas si me he equivocado de hilo



Usted no está inter sado en entender Bitcoin por ucho que diga que si, solo estás interesado en echar mierda porque nadie compra tu estafa del oro. Vives en el pasado y así te vas a morir


----------



## tolomeo (7 Abr 2022)

A ver , siguen interesados en el oro porque lo van a usar como referencia para los rublos, lo pueden atesorar y ,si lo necesitan, requisar / expropiar / robar.
Bitcoin se les escapa entre los dedos, es descentralizado, anónimo e inembargable, y eso no gusta a los caciques.


----------



## cholesfer (7 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Noticia de hoy, nada de criptos: no son confiables ni sirven para su cometido como medio de pago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no estoy en contra de tus tesis sobre el oro, y te suelo leer con atención.

Pero quizás en este caso, los criptoactivos no se usan como medio de pago porque el pagador entiende que está perdiendo dinero a medio y largo plazo si incurre en ese método de pago...al contrario que el dinero fiat que cuanto antes te lo quites de encima mejor, bien porque cada mes la misma cantidad vale menos y/o porque el encarecimiento de materias primas básicas está provocando un aumento considerable de los precios finales.

El oro como medio de pago en el día a día no creo que sea válido ni lo vaya a ser, como respaldo a un medio de pago si. 

Saludos.


----------



## juli (8 Abr 2022)

Por diox...ké hylo. Y éso k la choni de Parla no m´aparece, k m´ha ignoráo, la prove.

No se puede ni kuotear porke sencillamente acabarías a la greña con cualkiera. La ignorancia es sideral, parece un hylo de la warde. No es k la inmensísima mayoría - *de los k hablan*, por supuestón - no entendáis Bitcoin, k ni por el forro...es k no entendéis NADA de la encrucijada actual.

Supongo k para alguno debe estar en su puntito idóneo. Lleno de catetos k no saben ni ánde pisan...todo OK. 

Pero aluzinante despilfarro y hasta penilla da.


En fin...ahora mismo hay no menos de 3 puntos en absoluto Nuke Mode :

- El potencial de los nuevos desarrollos en LNetwork , bastante más allá del tópico de los micropagos. Las posibilidades son de auténtico cambio de juego. Pero no a otro...a uno k jamás ha existido sikiera monetariamente, realmente otra dimensión.
- La regulación - mas bien adopción incondicional - k kieren implementar en USA a contrarreló y con calzador. Abrir la espita de las commodities integradas al sistema monetario lo ha precipitado tó - o más bien, ha detonáo el pastiche multipolar , baratuno de kojonex, por cierto - ...y Occidente en ésas, estaría en putas bragas. Al menos, oficialmente.
- La irrupción de un nuevo elemento en el sector k podría acabar en una claudicación integral shitcoñera frente el patrón crypto al k aspira BTC , patrón al dedillo y de dominio absoluto, como jamás , ni de lejos, se ha dado antes.

A ver si sale algún alma caritativa y cualificá y pone algo de todo ésto sobre la mesa k merezca ser leído, porke vaya truñaco, joder...


----------



## Rajoy (8 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Noticia de hoy, nada de criptos: no son confiables ni sirven para su cometido como medio de pago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En un mundo de mentiras y propaganda como el que vivimos, no me sorprende lo acojonantemente tendencioso que eres. Tu si que eres poco fiable !

A ningún gobierno *QUE TENGA MONEDA PROPIA* que emitir e inflacionar a voluntad le interesa bitcoin. De verdad que aún no te habías enterado ? A veces temo que los vapores del mercurio que utilizas para extraer el oro, te hayan dañado el cerebro de forma irreversible, Golum ...
Los únicos gobiernos que se plantean utilizar bitcoin son aquellos que no tienen moneda propia, manejan dólares o euros en su día a día y están hasta los huevos de que EEUU y Europa les exporten su inflación. El Salvador ha sido el primero, pero vendrán más. Y eso a pesar de las brutales presiones que deben de recibir por parte de EEUU para que no abandonen el dólar. Si esas presiones no existieran, bitcoin se habría expandido ya por medio mundo !
Qué curioso que esos países que contemplan implementar bitcoin como medio de pago no se hayan planteado que sus ciudadanos vayan con bolsitas de cuero con monedas de oro colgadas del cinturón ...

Tanto Rusia como China han dejado clara su postura frente a bitcoin hace ya muuuucho tiempo. Porqué iban a cambiar ahora ? Con la mayor parte de la minería de bitcoin en USA que cabía suponer ?

Otra cosa es el uso que pueda hacer Rusia de bitcoin (o de otras divisas o activos) para saltarse el bloqueo, pero eso no lo van a anunciar a bombo y platillo ... juguetillo.

Por mucho que te duela, el patrón oro no va a volver por dos sencillos motivos:
- A los Estados les encanta emitir moneda fiat a discreción y eso con el patrón oro no es posible. En un mundo con una o varias superpotencias, habrá una o varias monedas que sus respectivos entes emisores nacionales o supranacionales inflacionarán a voluntad, como hasta ahora.
- Para que se instaurara un patrón oro deberían de auditarse las reservas de oro de los distintos países de forma independiente y eso en USA no va a ocurrir porque todos sabemos que en Fort Knox y en la Reserva Federal no hay más que telarañas.

Las criptomonedas no se, pero las CBDC's están a la vuelta de la esquina y van a ser los próximos medios de pago.
El oro tiene un uso absolutamente marginal en el mundo económico y financiero. Es una reliquia que puede utilizarse como reserva de valor por gobiernos o particulares, pero jamás volverá a ser un medio de pago comúnmente aceptado al igual que la paloma mensajera no volverá a ser un medio de comunicación habitual.

Pero lo más gracioso es mezclar en un mismo post el anuncio oficial del primer ministro ruso con "é_ste era el momento de demostrar la superioridad respecto al oro de la que presumen las criptos para hacer pagos anónimos fuera del sistema financiero y evadir las sanciones_". Mezclar "anuncio oficial" y "pagos anónimos" no te parece un bonito oxímoron ?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Abr 2022)

3 meses de coñazo, ¿hasta cuándo va a durar este tedio?


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Abr 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> El Salvador ha sido el primero, pero vendrán más. Y eso a pesar de las brutales presiones que deben de recibir por parte de EEUU para que no abandonen el dólar



Hemos visto al Salvador bloqueado del SWIFT o con sanciones económicas por "desafiar al dólar" adoptando Bitcoin?

Agradecería links de las sanciones para ver cómo son esas brutales presiones de las que hablas.



Rajoy dijo:


> En un mundo con una o varias superpotencias, habrá una o varias monedas que sus respectivos entes emisores nacionales o supranacionales inflacionarán a voluntad, como hasta ahora.



Esas potencias requieren de una referencia monetaria neutral como colateral para sus intercambios con el exterior. 

Esas potencias están construyendo un nuevo sistema monetario en el que el oro, te guste o no, juega un papel fundamental.

El banco central ruso ha anunciado que compra Bitcoin? No, ha anunciado que no reconoce a las criptos como medio de pago mientras su banco central anuncia que vende rublos necesarios para importar gas a cambio de oro.



Rajoy dijo:


> El oro tiene un uso absolutamente marginal en el mundo económico y financiero



No tiene usted ni idea de cómo funciona el mundo. El oro es la forma última de dinero, la base del mismo incluso a día de hoy. Como muestra, tienes a Líbano auditando sus reservas de oro que son las que le permiten acceder a un crédito del FMI. Un estado quebrado oficialmente hace un año que aún así no ha tocado sus reservas de oro (y que en principio no hará si devuelve el crédito que recibirá en mejores o peores condiciones según el resultado de la auditoría).

Tienes a Irán que vende energía en oro a la India (cuyo banco central está aumentando sus reservas de oro fuertemente el último año) a través de Turquía (cuyos bancos tienen que tener depósitos en oro en el banco central como colateral de los préstamos que otorgan) para evitar las sanciones. 

Tienes a China donde la China Gold Association es quien determina junto con el gobierno la política del banco central y se encarga de los planes quinquenales...

En fin, sigue en tu criptomundo que es tan moderno que fascina e impide ver la realidad


----------



## Seronoser (8 Abr 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> 3 meses de coñazo, ¿hasta cuándo va a durar este tedio?



Hasta que vendas


----------



## Rajoy (9 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hemos visto al Salvador bloqueado del SWIFT o con sanciones económicas por "desafiar al dólar" adoptando Bitcoin?
> 
> Agradecería links de las sanciones para ver cómo son esas brutales presiones de las que hablas.



No me hagas trabajar inútilmente juguetillo, que hoy es festivo y, además, cualquier argumento que te de no va a servir de nada porque tu mente es inasequible al más mínimo cambio. En este mismo hilo tienes informaciones acerca de los mercenarios extranjeros que están intentando desestabilizar el gobierno de Bukele y acerca de la discusión en el Senado de EEUU acerca de la posible amenaza para el dólar que puede suponer la adopción de bitcoin en El Salvador. Para ser un diminuto país que simplemente va a su bola sin invadir a nadie, no está mal eh ?



Spielzeug dijo:


> Esas potencias requieren de una referencia monetaria neutral como colateral para sus intercambios con el exterior.



Esas potencias no requieren una mierda, y sino no son potencias. A la cruda realidad me remito: dólar y euro. Te explico el significado de "fiat" o hasta ahí llegas ?



Spielzeug dijo:


> Esas potencias* están construyendo* un nuevo sistema monetario en el que el oro, te guste o no, juega un papel fundamental.



Si fueras un poquito más prudente escribirías "están intentando construir" porque ese es el estadio actual de las cosas. Y, dicho sea de paso, yo sería el primero en alegrarme de que lo consiguieran ... por más que no sería más que un "dejá vu" que, indefectiblemente, acabaría en un Nixon 1971. Porque, querido juguetillo, la ambición de cualquier potencia es emitir billetes sin control para vivir de los demás países exportando su inflación, como hace USA.





Spielzeug dijo:


> No tiene usted ni idea de cómo funciona el mundo. El oro es la forma última de dinero, la base del mismo incluso a día de hoy. Como muestra, tienes a Líbano auditando sus reservas de oro que son las que le permiten acceder a un crédito del FMI. Un estado quebrado oficialmente hace un año que aún así no ha tocado sus reservas de oro (y que en principio no hará si devuelve el crédito que recibirá en mejores o peores condiciones según el resultado de la auditoría).
> 
> Tienes a Irán que vende energía en oro a la India (cuyo banco central está aumentando sus reservas de oro fuertemente el último año) a través de Turquía (cuyos bancos tienen que tener depósitos en oro en el banco central como colateral de los préstamos que otorgan) para evitar las sanciones.



El oro es un excelente colateral, aunque no el único, pero te recuerdo que estábamos hablando de medios de pago, recuerdas ?

Y en cuanto a su utilidad económica y a tu ansiado patrón oro, los movimientos de Irán y Rusia no son la implantación de nada. Sólo son desesperados intentos para superar el bloqueo y las sanciones que imponen los dueños del sistema económico financiero global y de pagos.
La prueba evidente, que tu obcecada mente no llegará a aceptar, es que hasta el total de casi doscientos países que hay en el mundo *LA ABRUMADORA E INMENSA MAYORÍA* utilizan el sistema de pagos SWIFT y no parecen tener la más mínima intención de utilizar sus reservas de oro para efectuar sus pagos. Si alguno, como Líbano, lo utiliza como colateral de un préstamo de billetes verdes es porque no tiene donde caerse muerto, no porque "sea la implantación de un patrón oro que durará siglos, que digo siglos, milenios y bla, bla , bla ..."
Pero es que si te cambiaras ese chip áureo unidireccional que tienes soldado en el cerebro, te darías cuenta de lo absurdo de tu ejemplo. De que Líbano no va a hacer pagos con su oro, lo utiliza como colateral de un préstamo *EN DÓLARES* con el que seguir *COMPRANDO CON DÓLARES EN EL SISTEMA SWIFT*.

Que esto se pueda cambiar en un futuro ? Ojalá. Pero estamos a años luz de eso (si es que algún día llega) y tu inmensa miopía áurea te hace ver un bosque de sequoias doradas donde solo hay dos bonsais ...


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Abr 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> No me hagas trabajar inútilmente juguetillo, que hoy es festivo y, además, cualquier argumento que te de no va a servir de nada porque tu mente es inasequible al más mínimo cambio. En este mismo hilo tienes informaciones acerca de los mercenarios extranjeros que están intentando desestabilizar el gobierno de Bukele y acerca de la discusión en el Senado de EEUU acerca de la posible amenaza para el dólar que puede suponer la adopción de bitcoin en El Salvador. Para ser un diminuto país que simplemente va a su bola sin invadir a nadie, no está mal eh ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Se que es difícil de asimilar pero lo de arriba es el organigrama de poder de China. Si se fija, verá que la China Gold Association tiene competencias junto el gobierno en los principales temas monetarios y de planificación económica.

Ya conozco sus respuestas que se reducen finalmente a repetir el mantra keynesiano sobre la reliquia bárbara que es cosa del pasado pero en China determina las políticas del futuro.

El ministerio de transportes chino no construye diligencias, hace trenes de alta velocidad

El ministerio de comunicaciones chino no usa palomas mensajeras ni usa señales de humo, está ya con el 6G

Etc. etc.

Pero el centro gravita en torno a las decisiones de la China Gold Association, si cree que es una "reliquia bárbara" mientras son punteros en el resto de campos, no le culpo: son muchos años de propaganda anti-oro que se ha tragado sin digerir por lo que su cerebro no es capaz de procesar y aceptar la realidad.


----------



## _______ (9 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Hemos visto al Salvador bloqueado del SWIFT o con sanciones económicas por "desafiar al dólar" adoptando Bitcoin?
> 
> Agradecería links de las sanciones para ver cómo son esas brutales presiones de las que hablas.
> 
> ...



Madeira. Los lusos se ríen de HEZ-PAIN Y SU RÉGIMEN DE MARICAS PUTAS CHAROS EL INUTILES









Próspera y Madeira adoptan Bitcoin como moneda de curso legal


La ciudad privada de Próspera, en Honduras y la región autónoma de Madeira, en Portugal, están adoptando Bitcoin como moneda de curso legal




news.bit2me.com






BITCOIN=ADOPTADO COMO DIVISA LEGAL EN PORTUAL 


Cada día más equivocado


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Abr 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Madeira. Los lusos se ríen de HEZ-PAIN Y SU RÉGIMEN DE MARICAS PUTAS CHAROS EL INUTILES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La región autónoma de Madeira "está estudiando" aceptar Bitcoin = Portugal adopta Bitcoin como divisa legal

En fin,me espero si eso a que desconecten a Portugal del SWIFT


----------



## _______ (9 Abr 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La región autónoma de Madeira "está estudiando" aceptar Bitcoin = Portugal adopta Bitcoin como divisa legal
> 
> En fin,me espero si eso a que desconecten a Portugal del SWIFT



Jajajaja ahora eres pro sanciones anglojudias y sus amenazas Swift jajajajajaja 


No he dicho Portugal acepta ADOPTADA EN PORTUGAL/MADEIRA 

TE VAS A COMER UN CAGARRO BIEN GORDO COJ TU ORO INAUDITABLE


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Abr 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Hasta que vendas



Sota no vende


----------



## Edu.R (9 Abr 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> 3 meses de coñazo, ¿hasta cuándo va a durar este tedio?



La inflacción es tu amiga.


----------



## juli (11 Abr 2022)

Wen momentum para el enésimo piscolabis de Nakamoto. 
Será el de la revelaÇao Mariana ??? Una rosa ? Un clavel ?

Ámox viendo...


----------



## cholesfer (11 Abr 2022)

Cosas chulisimas por debajo de 40k.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Abr 2022)

sera esta la legendaria caida por debajo de 15000 que los grandes profetas del foro pronosticaron ?


----------



## _______ (11 Abr 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> sera esta la legendaria caida por debajo de 15000 que los grandes profetas del foro pronosticaron ?



Have fun staying poor


----------



## Edu.R (12 Abr 2022)

Bueno, es una bajada, de 45k amagó con irse a 50k, y ahora ronda 40k. No veo nada reseñable aquí.

Es como 2018 en ese rango 4k-6k, pero con un 0 más. Vienen tiempos yo creo que bastante tranquilos y la primavera suele ser más de Altcoins.


----------



## PaolaG (12 Abr 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Cuando el precio sube es más rentable la minería, por lo que la seguridad total de la red aumenta



claro pero no justifica que corporaciones o hasta estados sucuestran una red peer to peer .


----------



## gapema (12 Abr 2022)

PaolaG dijo:


> claro pero no justifica que corporaciones o hasta estados sucuestran una red peer to peer .



El bitcoin es PoW (Prueba de Trabajo) no PoS (Prueba de Participación). Por lo tanto, poseer una participación mayor o menor no hace que tengas más o menos influencia en la red p2p, es indiferente.

En una red que sea PoS tu comentario tendría sentido, pero en bitcoin o en cualquier otra red que sea PoW, no tiene sentido ninguno.


----------



## PaolaG (12 Abr 2022)

gapema dijo:


> El bitcoin es PoW (Prueba de Trabajo) no PoS (Prueba de Participación).



Lee el whitepaper esta constipado para peer to peer; su creacion es otro asunto. 



Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> *Bitcoin: A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash System
> Abstract. *
> A purely peer-to-peer version of electronic cash would allow online
> payments to be sent directly from one party to another without going through a
> financial institution.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (12 Abr 2022)

@el cabrero


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (12 Abr 2022)

@el cabrero


----------



## gapema (12 Abr 2022)

PaolaG dijo:


> Lee el whitepaper esta constipado para peer to peer; su creacion es otro asunto.



Leete tú el whitepaper, anda.

Solo tienes que ir a la tercera página de las nueve que hay para ver que hay todo un epígrafe, el cuarto (contando el primero, que es la introducción) que se llama Proof of work.



https://bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf


----------



## PaolaG (12 Abr 2022)

[B][USER=123437]gapema[/USER][/B] dijo:


> Leete tú el whitepaper, anda.



*Bitcoin: A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash System
Abstract. *
A purely peer-to-peer version of electronic cash would allow online
payments to be sent directly from one party to another without going through a
financial institution.


----------



## gapema (13 Abr 2022)

PaolaG dijo:


> *Bitcoin: A Peer-to-Peer Electronic Cash System
> Abstract. *
> A purely peer-to-peer version of electronic cash would allow online
> payments to be sent directly from one party to another without going through a
> financial institution.



No se si eres un troll o que coño te pasa.

Léete el white paper entero, no solo la primera frase.

4. Proof-of-Work

To implement a distributed timestamp server on a peer-to-peer basis, we will need to use a proofof-work system similar to Adam Back's Hashcash [6], rather than newspaper or Usenet posts


----------



## el cabrero (13 Abr 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> @el cabrero



Bitcoin es la nueva doctrina de salvación de las almas; del NWO y de la agenda 2030

Bitcoin es la salida de la matrix satánica

Gracias satoshi


----------



## juli (13 Abr 2022)

el cabrero dijo:


> Bitcoin es la nueva doctrina de salvación de las almas; del NWO y de la agenda 2030
> 
> Bitcoin es la salida de la matrix satánica
> 
> Gracias satoshi



Es la mixma salvación k la de un biruh k no mata o la de una Guerrita de la señorita Pepis a la k se va en metro ...y conduciendo al mixmo punto en el k confluyen todos estos pastiches : Adoptar y normalizar la hiperinflación . La mixmita salvazión k la del pastiche premium : Un NWO xatatatánico k proclama el genozidio de la espezie a cara descubierta y en prime time ...k no pasa de cómic baratuno pa´perláos. Soluziones fake a problemas fake...pero el camino te lo marco yo...y olé.

Bitcoin es la solución a la impresión masiva de confetti bypasseándola en un ámbito paralelo y estanco para no triturar completamente la "coñomía real". Y ahí, lo va a bordar.

Éso es lo k necesita saber el usuario potencial para comprenderlo y tomar medidas k salvawarden su patrimonio en esta bajada hiperinflacionaria del fiat a los infiernos, k ésta vez la Kastuza impresora no va a intentar evitar, pues tras 50 años de estafa es simplemente imposible. La MMT es "007, Licencia para imprimir " y la asunción de la hiperinflación como un evento monetario manejable...y no un break cíclico del sistema fiat como los anteriores. Un pasito keynesiano más allá k sólo puede darse con BTC/crypto como joyas de la Corona.

Sin milongas, sectas, ni milagros . Sin wevonadas k apesten a cuento chino y timo colectivo y alejen por ello a wena parte de kien pudiera beneficiarse de ello : como un recurso lógico y necesario k una persona normal pueda comprender , abrazar y aprovechar.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Abr 2022)

No soy mucho de gráficos, pero hoy me ha dado por tirar una pacolinea con el móvil, disculpad si no es perfecta.




El precio está subiendo por donde debe, siguiendo su tendencia de largo plazo.


----------



## Red Star (13 Abr 2022)

Que te den por culo.

Bueno no, que igual te gusta...


----------



## louis.gara (14 Abr 2022)

juli dijo:


> Es la mixma salvación k la de un biruh k no mata o la de una Guerrita de la señorita Pepis a la k se va en metro ...y conduciendo al mixmo punto en el k confluyen todos estos pastiches : Adoptar y normalizar la hiperinflación . La mixmita salvazión k la del pastiche premium : Un NWO xatatatánico k proclama el genozidio de la espezie a cara descubierta y en prime time ...k no pasa de cómic baratuno pa´perláos. Soluziones fake a problemas fake...pero el camino te lo marco yo...y olé.
> 
> Bitcoin es la solución a la impresión masiva de confetti bypasseándola en un ámbito paralelo y estanco para no triturar completamente la "coñomía real". Y ahí, lo va a bordar.
> 
> ...



Además de escribir mal te explicas fatal. Me pregunto si alguien de molesta en leerte.


----------



## Roninn (14 Abr 2022)

louis.gara dijo:


> Además de escribir mal te explicas fatal. Me pregunto si alguien de molesta en leerte.



He leido una linea y le he metido al ignore. Para perder tiempo estamos


----------



## juli (14 Abr 2022)

louis.gara dijo:


> Además de escribir mal te explicas fatal. Me pregunto si alguien de molesta en leerte.



Balla preguntas existenziales k te haces sobre cosas irrelevantes, chico.


----------



## louis.gara (14 Abr 2022)

Roninn dijo:


> He leido una linea y le he metido al ignore. Para perder tiempo estamos



Y yo preocupado, sucnormal.


----------



## juli (14 Abr 2022)

louis.gara dijo:


> Y yo preocupado, sucnormal.



Uhhhh...la altruísta mami Teresa de calcuta se pasa a los tirones de pelo de la Esteban ? Tú te lo guisas y tú te lo zampas.

Vete a marujear a casa de tu puta madre , y endeluego, no a mi costa...o alguien te ha pedido en matrimoño ? Y vuelca info valiosa de Bitcoin, payaso...k iwal k el resto de chupillas no lo haces hace un puto siglo en este hylo y con un par de cargas de tus mensajes ya me he aburrido de ojear tu bazofia chismosa por el resto del foro , k es pa´lo k das.
Chuminadas y marujeos Sálvame style...y arreglando la vida ajena...si ej ke... 


Esa info es la k busca el personal k se asoma akí, no vuestras milongas ni vuestras putas neuras de mamarracha . Con éso...al psiki, maifrén.

Tres páginas p´atrás, pa´no gastar más de un par de minutos en los post d´esta pocilga con chincheta, k debería ser referencia : Religiones, "milagros", marujeos, ad hominems en grupito de MariConchis trileras ante el menor argumento razonáo , diligenzias de Bonanza, Relikias bárbaras y grafikitas semprealcistas. Los Lambos y la cháchara vendeburras del 2022. Y perdonando la vida al personal, manda kojonex.

Y os extraña k el personal vea BTC como un puto crecepelo ? Estafadores de mierda...escuelita del Mojón, por supuestón...colaborando a hypes pa´soltar su puta morralla.

En fin...seguiremos asomándonos pa´sacar un puto post de cada 100...d´algún despistáo. De refilón y va k jode. Pa´más, no da.


----------



## louis.gara (14 Abr 2022)

Que afán de protagonismo julai, con resquemor y el culo en llamas a estas alturas, hazte un favor y vete a dar pena a otra parte donde te hagan más caso hombre. 

Yo de Bitcoin no sé nada, solo le hice caso en su día a Remonster, mojón, muyuu y bluearrow. Ellos lo dijeron todo, lo dijeron antes, fue un placer y una gran inversión dedicar mi tiempo a leerles. A ti, que igual te crees que venimos aquí a leerte y aprender, ni un segundo más, me uno a la mayoría que te ignora. Ya puedes decir libremente lo que te plazca con tu lenguaje cani de pacotilla que no verás respuesta. Paleto.


----------



## Josar (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Josar (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## |SNaKe| (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## juli (25 Abr 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


>



Pues sería una puta mierda dadas las posibilidades de BTC. Pero wé...k la estabilidá en medio del pasteleo inflacionario despendoláo vende mucho y suena ferpekto a orejas de paletos y tal...
Con suerte - para Bitcoin - , la Stable Coin será ésta.
_( Aunke, de hecho, ni sikiera hace falta k lo sea...pero sí la evidencia k podría surgir de ella para rediseñar el perfil de practicamente cada chapa del ranking crypto )._









TerraClassicUSD price today, USTC to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap


Get the latest TerraClassicUSD price, USTC market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website




coinmarketcap.com





Por cierto...recién entradita en el top 10 crypto...y con el dólar del chino de Binance punto de hacer lo mismo.

Con lo k a otro pelín k dumpee , serían CUATRO DÓLARES VIRTUALES entre los 10 proyectos crypto MUNDIALES. Los dólares inmundos k se va a cargar Bitcoin y tal 

Y si cuentas la makinita de crearlas , CINCO...La mitá del top 10 subcontratada por la FED...se dice fácil. Y sesenta y pico billonacos de pavos movidos al día...CAMINITO DEL TRIPLE K BITCOIN. Nada mal en medio d´una coñomía global gripada cuando en el kiosko de la plaza los plazos d´entrega de un chicle son d´una semana. El chollete de la impresora global rebasa sus sueños más húmedos , vamos.

Cómo decía el Mojoncillo ? _- el único censor cierrahylos k encima tiene los kojonex de postear en Burbuja y sentar cátedra con sus trolas...cuando cualkier otro ha salido a collejas del foro ,,,pero livertariho y ziber-anarko-de la muélte & el "free-palike" eehhh??? , faltaría piú  -_ ...Ah , sí ! , algo como : "No hay constancia de connivencia alguna del sicariato fiat hacia BTC ". JOJOJO...bazofia de corrección politicucha k firmaría el mixmíximo Perro Chánchez mientras te encula el cipote hasta la glotis.









Terra Classic price today, LUNC to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap


Get the latest Terra Classic price, LUNC market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website




coinmarketcap.com






Hala, reboboluxionarios...a seguir sacando memesitos kindergarden y patochadas varias...fast food intelestuál pa´suknormales. Los del Lambo y el tudemún eran Aristóteles de Bitcoin a vuestro láo.

Y encima vendiendo "integridades"...no me tokes los kojonex...


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## mr nobody (26 Abr 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


>



traducido al cristiano? btc como plan de jubilacion? no se, nose,... not your keys not your coins....


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Abr 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> traducido al cristiano? btc como plan de jubilacion? no se, nose,... not your keys not your coins....



Para los langosta es mejor eso, que tu plan de pensiones lleve BTC que bonos europeos...


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Abr 2022)

No es mala noticia.


----------



## uhnitas (27 Abr 2022)

Recordad la regla uno: sólo poner en Bitcoin aquella cantidad que no te importe conservar.


----------



## Red Star (27 Abr 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> Recordad la regla uno: sólo poner en Bitcoin aquella cantidad que no te importe conservar.



Eso se está convirtiendo cada vez más en "sólo poner en Bitcoin aquella cantidad que no quieras perder"...


----------



## juli (27 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Eso se está convirtiendo cada vez más en "sólo poner en Bitcoin aquella cantidad que no quieras perder"...



Es asínnn en todo lo importante. Y hay un patrón mundial.

Esté kadakualo en el punto en el k esté y respecto a cualkier asunto, la moneda de curso actual es el Caos. El puro trolleo.

Ni sí, ni no...ni tó lo contrario.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Abr 2022)

Otro país que se suma a la lista en adoptar BTC como moneda oficial, nada menos que la República Centroafricana LOL. Algo es algo.


----------



## juli (27 Abr 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Otro país que se suma a la lista en adoptar BTC como moneda oficial, nada menos que la República Centroafricana LOL. Algo es algo.



Pero cómo k "argo es argo" , onvre de diox ???...si es tu escaparate en África como El Salvador lo es en Letrinoamérika. Espera a k empiecen a forrarse en medio del estercolero en el k conviven con tós los paisitos del vecindario dáos por culo. 

Ké kieres ? K a Powell le dé por vestirse de punki mañana tras el desayuno ?

Primero la puntita...de puntillas ...y con la mermelada k haga falta.


----------



## Red Star (27 Abr 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Otro país que se suma a la lista en adoptar BTC como moneda oficial, nada menos que la República Centroafricana LOL. Algo es algo.











Central African Republic Adopts Bitcoin as Legal Tender


A statement from the president's office on Wednesday confirms the passage and signing of the necessary legislation.




www.coindesk.com






Central African Republic adopts bitcoin as legal currency


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Abr 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Central African Republic Adopts Bitcoin as Legal Tender
> 
> 
> A statement from the president's office on Wednesday confirms the passage and signing of the necessary legislation.
> ...



Queda descartado mudarse allí, buscad en Google Images "republica centroafricana" y flipad en el shithole que es aquello


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## CBDC (27 Abr 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


>



   

Parece que el POW no gusta a las élites.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (27 Abr 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


>


----------



## _______ (27 Abr 2022)

CBDC dijo:


> Parece que el POW no gusta a las élites.



Seria el equivalente a decir en el año 1000 BCE. Señores no uséis oro, que gastamos mucho material y energía en mimarlos y haceis ruido y ensuciais ya haré to unos papeles y usais esos


----------



## DEREC (27 Abr 2022)

Que pesaos estos del "change the code". Que no, que no voy a cambiar una mierda en mi nodo. Que no voy a ejecutar nada que no sea POW.

Ya hay un fork de Bitcoin funcionando con Prof of Stake y literalmente no le importa una mierda a nadie.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Abr 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Que pesaos estos del "change the code". Que no, que no voy a cambiar una mierda en mi nodo. Que no voy a ejecutar nada que no sea POW.
> 
> Ya hay un fork de Bitcoin funcionando con Prof of Stake y literalmente no le importa una mierda a nadie.



Lo dice Klaus Schwab, seguro que es por nuestro bien, no tendrás POW y serás feliz.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Abr 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Queda descartado mudarse allí, buscad en Google Images "republica centroafricana" y flipad en el shithole que es aquello



Es un pozo de mierda, con poca población. Puede ejercer efecto contagio en la región, al lado tiene países con muchísima más población, como Nigeria o el Congo.


----------



## Seronoser (28 Abr 2022)

La caída del PIB americano le ha sentado bien a Btc. Tiene pinta de que no van a subir los tipos de interés tanto como cacareaban desde hace un año...más bien al contrario.
Y Biden pidiendo 30.000 millones más de dólares para la coca de Farlopensky.

BTC es un win-win.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Abr 2022)

Panama Legislature Passes Bill Regulating Crypto


The legislation now moves to the desk of President Laurentino Cortizo for his signature or veto.




www.coindesk.com





Panamá no quiere quedarse fuera. Habrá que ver si bitcoin se convierte en moneda de curso legal, pero tengo claro que no van a poner trabas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Abr 2022)

Edito: Mierda, Parlakistan se me ha adelantado


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Abr 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Edito: Mierda, Parlakistan se me ha adelantado



Pues prácticamente es moneda de curso legal, si no tributan ganancias de capital... Muy interesante, y no es mal país.


----------



## orbeo (28 Abr 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Panama Legislature Passes Bill Regulating Crypto
> 
> 
> The legislation now moves to the desk of President Laurentino Cortizo for his signature or veto.
> ...



UE UE UE


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Abr 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> UE UE UE



Jajaja, me se de uno que se va a pirar de aquí a vivir la vida loca con shortinas panameñas.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Abr 2022)

Buena frase del presidente del shithole africano. Se está quedando una buena semana en el tema adopción con lo de estos países y en lo institucional con Fidelity ofreciendo btcs en sus planes de pensiones a los empleados de Estados Unidos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Abr 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> UE UE UE



Qué envidia


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (29 Abr 2022)

Por algo se empieza...


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Abr 2022)

Muy interesante esto.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Abr 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Por algo se empieza...



Muy meritoria esa iniciativa de Kraken


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Abr 2022)

Switzerland's central bank could eventually start buying bitcoin (Cryptocurrency:BTC-USD) | Seeking Alpha


Swiss National Bank could start buying bitcoin (BTC-USD) in the future, though the cryptocurrency doesn't meet the standards of currency reserves, Chairman Thomas Jordan said Friday at...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## |SNaKe| (30 Abr 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> Recordad la regla uno: sólo poner en Bitcoin aquella cantidad que no te importe conservar.



Eso ya no es así, hay que poner en bitcoin lo que no quieras perder.


----------



## kynes (30 Abr 2022)

¿Cómo veis el corto plazo?

1. Tocaremos ya fondo de una p********* vez (25-35k?)
2. Se viene bull trap antes de 1.
3. Todamoon sin freno (100k+)
4. Otras opciones 





Enviado desde Tapatalk


----------



## cholesfer (30 Abr 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis el corto plazo?
> 
> 1. Tocaremos ya fondo de una p********* vez (25-35k?)
> 2. Se viene bull trap antes de 1.
> ...



Vamos a bajar un poco más esta semana que entra, hay que aparentar que viene la hecatombe...luego subiremos los dos próximos meses para un último engaño, no se si llegaremos a 60k...y para el otoño va a venir el apocalipsis real, ahí el q no haya soltado ya se va a quedar sin nada, porque vamos a ver a BTC en menos de 20k, así que las alts ni os cuento.

Esto se trata de depslumar a los ciudadanos de occidente por todas las vías posibles, inflación, materias primas, mercado de valores, criptos, etc... 

Y hacedme caso que soy Paco, Super Paco.


----------



## _______ (30 Abr 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis el corto plazo?
> 
> 1. Tocaremos ya fondo de una p********* vez (25-35k?)
> 2. Se viene bull trap antes de 1.
> ...



Te parece que el gráfico pinta igual que la anteriores veces? Diríamos que parece muy bullish. La fed y el BCE tienen un año escaso desde ahora hasta que la hecatombe por intereses al 1% les haga tener que seguir imprimiendo.


----------



## uhnitas (30 Abr 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Eso ya no es así, hay que poner en bitcoin lo que no quieras perder.



Que es lo mismo que yo he puesto


----------



## Pirro (30 Abr 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Que pesaos estos del "change the code". Que no, que no voy a cambiar una mierda en mi nodo. Que no voy a ejecutar nada que no sea POW.
> 
> Ya hay un fork de Bitcoin funcionando con Prof of Stake y literalmente no le importa una mierda a nadie.



El dinero fiat es política y la política se tiene que adaptar a las circunstancias. Bitcoin son matemáticas y las circunstancias son las que se adaptan a las matemáticas.

Con todo, si se marcan un hardfork para defecar un Bitcoin vegano ecoresiliente y la cosa sale como con shitcoin cash, no seré yo quien llore por las esquinas.


----------



## Red Star (1 May 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> El dinero fiat es política y la política se tiene que adaptar a las circunstancias. Bitcoin son matemáticas y las circunstancias son las que se adaptan a las matemáticas.
> 
> Con todo, si se marcan un hardfork para defecar un Bitcoin vegano ecoresiliente y la cosa sale como con shitcoin cash, no seré yo quien llore por las esquinas.



Querrás decir como con Shitcoin Trash.


----------



## desev (1 May 2022)

Warren Buffett dice que no pagaría ni 25 dólares por todos los bitcoins del mundo

Soy nocoiner y follabuffet pura cepa (esto último hasta que escriba la siguiente frase):




Es la más inmensa chorrada que ha podido soltar en su carrera


----------



## alopecio (1 May 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> El dinero fiat es política y la política se tiene que adaptar a las circunstancias. Bitcoin son matemáticas y las circunstancias son las que se adaptan a las matemáticas.
> 
> Con todo, si se marcan un hardfork para defecar un Bitcoin vegano ecoresiliente y la cosa sale como con shitcoin cash, no seré yo quien llore por las esquinas.



Tal cual. Y recuerde que en el momento del hard fork, los poseedores de bitcoin tendrán la misma cantidad de Bitcoin_vegano_resilientes sin tener que levantar una ceja.


----------



## kynes (1 May 2022)

desev dijo:


> Warren Buffett dice que no pagaría ni 25 dólares por todos los bitcoins del mundo
> 
> Soy nocoiner y follabuffet pura cepa (esto último hasta que escriba la siguiente frase):
> 
> Es la más inmensa chorrada que ha podido soltar en su carrera



Señal de compra!!!! A ver si llego antes de que lo diga otro.

Buffett puede decir misa, lo que importaría saber es dónde invierte. Seguro que no tiene inversiones en crypto, seguro. A esta gente no les ponen en BI palabras en su boca porque si.

Lo único que pueden mover estas noticias, sólo un poco, es el sentimiento del pequeño inversor.

¿Hacia donde? NPI, pero si empezamos a ver mucho de esto vamos a ganar velocidad en uno y/u otro sentido. Mas de la que ya estamos viendo.

El orden de los ondas de mercado y la velocidad/ tiempos es lo que nos interesaría saber pero ninguno de nosotros lo sabe , ¿no?


----------



## juli (1 May 2022)

desev dijo:


> Es la más inmensa chorrada que ha podido soltar en su carrera



Y éste momio del sicariato fiat lo sabe ferpektamente, nos ha jodío. Iwal k la presidenta del Tesoro gringo con su didáctica bitcoñera recién estrenada...soltando el muestrario de Nakamoto con pelos y señales en rueda de prensa mundial.

«Lo único peor que el que se hable de uno, es que no se hable de uno».


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (1 May 2022)




----------



## DEREC (1 May 2022)

alopecio dijo:


> Tal cual. Y recuerde que en el momento del hard fork, los poseedores de bitcoin tendrán la misma cantidad de Bitcoin_vegano_resilientes sin tener que levantar una ceja.



Ojala lo hagan pa echarme unas risas. Lo dumpearia con ganas, pero solo por no tener que mover el cold wallet paso. Además, no creo que el mercado le dé más que un par de € de valor por coin.


----------



## Seronoser (1 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues prácticamente es moneda de curso legal, si no tributan ganancias de capital... Muy interesante, y no es mal país.



Es un país muy bueno. De mis favoritos en Centroamérica.
Aunque desconozco si ahora mismo está dentro de los países paraísos fiscales para la UE, porque va entrando y saliendo, según los burócratas de Bruselas reciben su dinero o no lo reciben.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (1 May 2022)

Es muy guapo lo de comprar barato-DCA y holdear hasta que suba pero... ¿CÓMO VENDÉIS O LE SACAIS PARTIDO A VUESTRAS CRIPTO SIN DEJAR RASTRO?


Es muy razonable el argumento que se ve en floro de comprar barato o hacer dca hasta llegar el objetivo en las subidas. Pero nunca se habla de como vendeis vuestras criptos sin dejar rastro o como las usais para pagar otros servicios o bien convertirlas en metales... Sería bien utilizar este...




www.burbuja.info





dejo por aqui


----------



## orbeo (1 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Es un país muy bueno. De mis favoritos en Centroamérica.
> Aunque desconozco si ahora mismo está dentro de los países paraísos fiscales para la UE, porque va entrando y saliendo, según los burócratas de Bruselas reciben su dinero o no lo reciben.



Lo está. Hace unos años lo volvieron a meter en la lista negra, así que a seguir tributando en España 5 años.


----------



## Polonia Viva (2 May 2022)

desev dijo:


> Warren Buffett dice que no pagaría ni 25 dólares por todos los bitcoins del mundo
> 
> Soy nocoiner y follabuffet pura cepa (esto último hasta que escriba la siguiente frase):
> 
> ...



Es como estas chicas pero llevado al siguiente nivel.



Con la diferencia de que la chica de azul al menos da una razón muy válida para preferir los $100, que no sabe lo que es Bitcoin. Si Buffett diera esa misma razón, nada que objetar. Pero es curioso que un inversor que presume de hacer value investing rechace comprar por $25 un activo altamente líquido cuya unidad monetaria vale $39.000 a día de hoy.

Yo también soy follabuffett, y he aprendido cosas muy muy interesantes de él y de su maestro Graham en cuanto a concentrarme en horizontes temporales largos y olvidarme de los movimientos de precio a corto plazo. "Si no piensas mantener un activo durante al menos 10 años, ni se te ocurra tenerlo ni durante 10 minutos" dijo una vez, una genialidad de frase que tengo marcada a fuego


----------



## mr nobody (2 May 2022)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Es como estas chicas pero llevado al siguiente nivel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo tambien tengo marcada a fuego esa frase. 

Este es el nivel del personal a pie de calle:


----------



## tixel (2 May 2022)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Es como estas chicas pero llevado al siguiente nivel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues a mi me parece una mierda. Mira que no hay activos que pueden no durar más que un año o dos y saberlo desde el principio y sacarle una cantidad de pelas acojonante. Y en el mundo cripto ni te cuento.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 May 2022)

Poco a poco se siguen sumando. 33 millones de habitantes, no está mal, ocupa el ranking 77 del mundo por PIB.

Creo que estos estaban muy enfocados en la minería.


----------



## Polonia Viva (2 May 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece una mierda. Mira que no hay activos que pueden no durar más que un año o dos y saberlo desde el principio y sacarle una cantidad de pelas acojonante. Y en el mundo cripto ni te cuento.



Nos ha jodido. Si sabes de antemano si un activo va a hacer un x10000 en pocos meses pues claro que es mejor que comprar Bitcoin o empresas del S&P 500, pero yo por lo menos no tengo una bola de cristal. Y es que invertir en este tipo de activos a muy corto plazo es, estadísticamente, la forma más segura de acabar arruinado. Si a ti te ha ido bien haciendo trading con alt-coins me alegro, pero no es lo normal.

La frase de Buffett me parece una genialidad porque es la única forma de hacer crecer tu patrimonio de forma sostenible. Pero claro, hay que tener paciencia para eso, una paciencia que la mayoría de gente no tiene (salvo para inversión inmobiliaria curiosamente).


----------



## stacksats (2 May 2022)

Tixel Bitcoin cash para cuando substituía a bitcoin? Que tiempos aquellos


----------



## Parlakistan (3 May 2022)




----------



## Digamelon (3 May 2022)

6 meses de bear market llevamos ya...


----------



## Seronoser (3 May 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> 6 meses de bear market llevamos ya...



Y ojalá otros 6 u otros 60, para seguir acumulando.


----------



## Digamelon (3 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Y ojalá otros 6 u otros 60, para seguir acumulando.



Si, ya, si eso pal 3050 to da moon...


----------



## juli (3 May 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Si, ya, si eso pal 3050 to da moon...



Antes. Incluso el 2030.

Ahora aún hay k hacerlo asekible - cada día menos...pero aún lo es -.

El propósito es la expansión y consolidación del libro contable global. El próximo bearmarkt , camino ya de los 20 tacos , nahide lo verá ya como una bonoloto o un experimento.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (4 May 2022)

@Red Star ¿cómo ves el panorama? ¿Hubo bullrun en 2021 y toca esperar hasta 2025? ¿O todavía no hemos visto el gran pumpeo ya que el covid de los cojones y la guerra están ralentizando los ciclos naturales bitcoñiles?


----------



## Klapaucius (4 May 2022)




----------



## Red Star (4 May 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> @Red Star ¿cómo ves el panorama? ¿Hubo bullrun en 2021 y toca esperar hasta 2025? ¿O todavía no hemos visto el gran pumpeo ya que el covid de los cojones y la guerra están ralentizando los ciclos naturales bitcoñiles?



No le estoy echando mucha cuenta al tema. Estoy bastante liada, tengo mucho trabajo. Mi paco-análisis es que estamos en una fase de crecimiento _en diferido_ a cámara lenta. Creo que este año superará de nuevo los 50K y que la inflación en EEUU y la UE motivarán un crecimiento lento, pero sostenido, del valor del bitcoño. La adopción como moneda de curso legal por parte de algún otro país más y los problemas en el comercio mundial a raiz de la guerra de Ucrania también asegurarán un sostenimiento del valor, así como un alza del precio a medio plazo.

Para el 2025 creo que estaremos hablando de un precio por encima de 200K.

¡¡CRECIMIENTO LENTO PERO SEGURO, CON ALTIBAJOS, *HODL HIJOS DE PVTA, HODL*!!


----------



## Parlakistan (4 May 2022)

El hashrate continua su ascenso implacable.


----------



## kynes (4 May 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Mi paco-análisis es que estamos *en una fase de crecimiento en diferido a cámara lenta. .... *
> 
> ¡¡CRECIMIENTO LENTO PERO SEGURO, CON ALTIBAJOS, HODL HIJOS DE PVTA, HODL!!









Me he quedado super intrigado ¿La teoría del crecimiento diferido en cámara lenta es compatible con la de las ondas de Elliot?


----------



## Red Star (4 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Me he quedado super intrigado ¿La teoría del crecimiento diferido en cámara lenta es compatible con la de las ondas de Elliot?



No conozco esa teoría como para poder aseverar nada o establecer paralelismos. La mía es una teoría paco de barra del bar con palillo en la boca, de naturaleza puramente ojimétrica.


----------



## _______ (4 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Me he quedado super intrigado ¿La teoría del crecimiento diferido en cámara lenta es compatible con la de las ondas de Elliot?



En cual dices que estamos


----------



## kynes (4 May 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> No conozco esa teoría como para poder aseverar nada o establecer paralelismos. La mía es una teoría paco de barra del bar con palillo en la boca, de naturaleza puramente ojimétrica.



Ya, ya, si no hace falta que me cuentes lo del ojímetro.... Desde el respeto: lo de la fase en diferido esa es una genialidad y me ha hecho reir. Pero no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.

Lo que tenga que venir vendrá, y nadie sabe ni cómo se sucederán las tendencias ni los tiempos. Por eso lo mejor desde mi punto de vista, es apostar con algo de cabeza también a corto plazo (ej. HOLD AL 75-90% y el resto a tradeo impulsivo). Y si la tendencia tiene probabilidad de ser descendente hay que apostar a eso también oyga. Y la bolsa de HOLD la dejas hibernando sin miramientos, que ya vendrá el verano. Eso para el que quiera movida y un minimo de riesgo, que claro está que no es la opción única y le puede salir rana.

Y por cierto estoy deseando que baje ya todo lo que tenga que bajar, porque es lo que hace falta para asentar nuevo suelo y seguir subiendo. Duplico tu apuesta y te digo que si Bitcoin sobrevive al crash que dicen que viene, se podrá por encima de 100k. Y esto no es a ojimetro,ni viene de vendehumos de Youtube.




_______ dijo:


> En cual dices que estamos



Por lo que dice gente en la barra de bar que frecuento, lo más probable es que sigamos camino de 4. Creo que hasta lo habré dicho antes en este hilo pero es que va moviendose a "cámara lenta" como hizo notar @Red Star


----------



## juli (6 May 2022)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (6 May 2022)

Eso, que baje a 30k € y meto tó lo gordo.


----------



## kynes (7 May 2022)

Cómo lo veis ahora? Está el ánimo para crear una buena bulltrap o romperá hacia abajo? El cierre de semana va a ser determinante


----------



## Red Star (7 May 2022)

¿Entonces ahora eres bitcoinita? ¿No decías que nosotros semos unos defraudadores HIJOS DE PVTA que merecemos perder todo nuestro dinero y que hacienda nos folle y nos meta en el talego?

En fin, vienbenide hamije.


----------



## martipwner (8 May 2022)

La mejor forma es sin ninguna duda binance. Ahora bien con KYC. 
Alguno del foro te diría que mires Relai.


----------



## kynes (8 May 2022)

Ordenes en niveles Fibonacci. MP


----------



## Edu.R (9 May 2022)

Se viene la Altseason. ¿Cuál será la Shiba Inu pumpeada de 2022?


----------



## Furillo (9 May 2022)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 May 2022)

Bufff voy arrancando el Bisq, a ver si pesco algo esta semana.


----------



## Red Star (9 May 2022)

Le he echao 1000 eurillos que tenía ahí muertos de risa sufriendo la hiperinflación.


----------



## Futilvago (9 May 2022)

Relai


----------



## hornblower (9 May 2022)

El milenarismo vaa llegar, huid chavales.


----------



## Polonia Viva (9 May 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Le he echao 1000 eurillos que tenía ahí muertos de risa sufriendo la hiperinflación.



Yo también acabo de sacar la caña de pescar. 2000 euritos de BTC para la saca


----------



## juli (9 May 2022)

*- PAXGOLD, top 86.

Al loro con un posible cruce de tendencias...y la salida a mercáo del cryptomodelo respaldáo en MPS/Materias primas, cuscuseo ya sobre la mesa a cuenta de Doña Vladimira y su Guerrita Friíta.

- 4 Stablecoins en el top10 crypto. Su movimiento diario triplica muy de largo el de BTC y duplica el de BTC & ETH. El resto de propuestas, anecdóticas...ni merece la pena contemplarlas en ese plano.*

- *Terra/Luna, con un diseño por pulir, imo...va a dar , de todos modos, unas perspectivas akojonantes al sector :

1-El secreto está en la masa ( Reservas - modelo de blindaje de los CentralBanksters - ).
2-Sólo BTC protege del Canibalismo de Nakamoto. ( Paradoja & Loop hipervirtuoso bitcoñero, imo ).

Para k la lección fuese una paliza histórica y un cambio de paradigma, BTC debería desenterrar "minas" colocadas en altcoins hace AÑOS y meter una rasurada al ranking de puto terror...pero es k ES EL MOMENTO, imo.

El Canibalismo de Nakamoto - las ballenas - PUEDE/n. Y átense 4 cabos...porke de hacerlo , merecería la pena ( para un efecto dominó k podría instituír un patrón Bitcoin a rajatabla y curiosamente sellado por la propia "competencia" del sector - practicamente, el resto de altcoins , por no decir TODAS - ).*


" La capitalización de mercado de #UST es mayor que la de LUNA (el activo que se quema para crear sintéticamente la moneda estable vinculada) .
Un bankrun digital podría estar en proceso. "


----------



## Edu.R (11 May 2022)

Es tentador aprovechar estos precios. La verdad.


----------



## _______ (11 May 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es tentador aprovechar estos precios. La verdad.



.
ya, de esa frase podriamos dilucidar que a 25 (si es que llega) se tiraria de piscina, pero luego llegan precios mas bajos y se empieza a dudar, definitivamente habra algunos que entren de rebajas, pero habra MUCHIIIISIMOS que sigan esperando algo que nunca llegara


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 May 2022)

Vengo de pescar, ha sido un día excelente.


----------



## Silverado72 (11 May 2022)

BTC por debajo de los 30.000 dólares


----------



## El Anarquista (11 May 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Vengo de pescar, ha sido un día excelente.



¿has pescado una caída del 50% del dca de los 60k? :-D...


----------



## mr nobody (11 May 2022)

ya lo dige hace meses, el suelo esta en el precio donde compro michael saylor, entorno los 24k. pero vamos, ojala baje a 12k


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (11 May 2022)

La barrera psicológica de los 30k ha sido preñada a pelo con furia, esto puede seguir bajando.


----------



## Porestar (11 May 2022)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 May 2022)

Estais bien ? parece como que hayais salido corriendo tras aquellas promesas de bitcoin a 100.000, pobres los que os hicieran caso y compraran a 60.000 igual con suerte sus tataranietos ven la pasta si no venden antes para poder comprar un plato de sopa caliente.


----------



## juli (12 May 2022)




----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 May 2022)

Si si si los 24 ya estan aqui.........


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 May 2022)

Conoci a Bitcoin una noche de luna llena, era tan lindo era tan bello.

Quede como loco con su mirada, tan dulce tan tierna tan desenfrenada.

En una esquina nos abrazamos y entre caricias nos entregamos.

Pense que el amor habia llegado pero en verdad estaba equivocado.


Que tiempos aquellos llenos de locura, al final quedo en 10 puntos pero de sutura.

cartas de amor te mande pero al final solo lagrimas derrame.


----------



## kynes (12 May 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Ojalá se pusiese por debajo de 1k
> 
> Compraría todo lo que pudiese.



No , no es probable ni que baje mucho más de 23-24k en esta onda ni que suba mucho más de 120k en la próxima. 500k es casi imposible al igual que el que se vaya a cero como algunos dicen.

Esta corrección se lleva advirtiendo meses. Y lo bueno es que está siendo muy rápida, parece que se ha saltado bulltraps que podrían haber retrasado todo mucho tiempo. Con suerte la liquidez está esperando sólo unos escalones más abajo.


----------



## sirpask (12 May 2022)

Los que llevamos en esto 10 años ya... Os saludan.

  

P.d. apuntar los 19.000$


----------



## Individuo soberano (12 May 2022)

Holdearás bitcoin y serás feliz


----------



## Porestar (12 May 2022)

Tether a 94c


----------



## Seronoser (12 May 2022)

Lo mejor que le podía pasar a BTC, que se limpie el mercado de cuando en cuando, sobre todo de cortoplacistas y especuladores.
Por otro lado, su precio en euros es como el de hace 9 meses, pero la gente no sabe sumar 2+2, va a saber mirar un histórico


----------



## Furillo (12 May 2022)




----------



## Digamelon (12 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> No , no es probable ni que baje mucho más de 23-24k en esta onda ni que suba mucho más de 120k en la próxima. 500k es casi imposible al igual que el que se vaya a cero como algunos dicen.
> 
> Esta corrección se lleva advirtiendo meses. Y lo bueno es que está siendo muy rápida, parece que se ha saltado bulltraps que podrían haber retrasado todo mucho tiempo. Con suerte la liquidez está esperando sólo unos escalones más abajo.



Ya está aquí el señor realista chafando los sueños de los demás...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 May 2022)

Se nos ha llenado el foro de agoreros por una ridícula bajada del 30% 






Ahora si que si.


Dep a los atropados, yo el primero. honkhonk




www.burbuja.info










Drama en el bar. (Menudo percal) (gente MUY pillada)


Hace diez minutos: Bar paco de mierda en el que desayuno todas las mañanas. Desde la calle escucho gritos. Al entrar un parroquiano habitual enganchándose de la camisa con el dueño y la mujer del dueño intentando separarlos. El resto de clientes con cara poker. Por lo que he podido enterarme el...




www.burbuja.info













BITCOIN se está HUNDIENDO a 27.000 $: comienza la PRUEBA DE FUEGO definitiva para la CRIPTOMONEDA que es "el futuro del sistema monetario"


Desde el Lunes se veia, copio mis posts de estos dias ESTO LO ESCRIBI EL LUNES EN LA APERTURA DEL MERCADO 33.753 ahora mismo. Arranca bajista la semana Si rompe los 30.000 hacia abajo con fuerza me da que puede volver a los niveles anteriores a la locura de finales de 2020 cuando en 3 meses...




www.burbuja.info










Que gozada!!!!!!!! Compañeros de curro perdiendo más de 100 k en criptos


Alguno de familia bien perdiendo 200 k . Caras funerarias , hoy . Y yo que me lo quería perder ..... al final di negativo covid y vuelta al presencial para ver esto . Me corro !!!! Me corrooo!!!!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (12 May 2022)

Y el chascarrillo del limpiabotas ya cansa, no aplica al mundo Bitcoin.


----------



## Polonia Viva (12 May 2022)

Lo que está pasando ahora es parte del ciclo de Bitcoin, algo que ya ha pasado anteriormente (y con más furia porcina que esta vez, por cierto). Este hilo tiene 15 volúmenes, podéis comprobar que el ambiente que había otras veces era muy parecido al de ahora. 

Es completamente normal que la gente que acaba de llegar piense que esto es el fin. Como se pensó en 2020, 2018 o 2014. Pero no, no lo es. Todo lo contrario. Es una oportunidad cojonuda de compra, y los que llevan años en esto están aprovechando para recargar. Probablemente estas semanas estaremos viendo la parte más dura del criptoinvierno.


----------



## Beborn (12 May 2022)

Esta complicado comprar en Bisq estos dias, no hay casi vendedores, y los que hay el markup es muy alto.

Poniendo tus propias ofertas, a menos que le metas un precio muy atractivo tampoco te vienen.


----------



## Beborn (12 May 2022)




----------



## kynes (12 May 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Ya está aquí el señor realista chafando los sueños de los demás...



¿No te vale con un 4-5x desde ella suelo que va a tocar?

Las reglas del ciclo de mercado no las pongo yo. Y ojo que imposible no hay nada. 

Que nadie te quite tus sueños.


----------



## Digamelon (12 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ¿No te vale con un 4-5x desde ella suelo que va a tocar?
> 
> Las reglas del ciclo de mercado no las pongo yo. Y ojo que imposible no hay nada.
> 
> Que nadie te quite tus sueños.



¿No sabes interpretar los comentarios jocosos?


----------



## _______ (12 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ¿No te vale con un 4-5x desde ella suelo que va a tocar?
> 
> Las reglas del ciclo de mercado no las pongo yo. Y ojo que imposible no hay nada.
> 
> Que nadie te quite tus sueños.



Llamas a la siguiente onda el siguiente ciclo tras el siguiente halvin?


----------



## Locoderemate (12 May 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1055677



Bueno, casi se ha recuperado... O no!?


----------



## Locoderemate (12 May 2022)

Btc ya rebota!!!!!


----------



## cholesfer (12 May 2022)

En mi gráfica de la dominancia de BTC, la vela diaria ha sobrepasado la resistencia del triangulo donde lleva inmerso desde mayo de 2021...

... O bien se hunden todas las alts si la dominancia sigue subiendo, o bien regresa al triangulo y empieza descenso que podría iniciar una mini altcoin season.

Sobre 43-43.5% tengo yo la resistencia de BTC en la gráfica. 

A ver de aquí al fin de semana como se desarrolla la cosa, pero vamos a vivir unas próximas 4-6 semanas curiosas.


----------



## cholesfer (12 May 2022)

Por cierto...

Si desde el 15 de marzo de 2020 trazais una línea diagonal de soporte, con punto de apoyo en septiembre y octubre de 2020...btc ha vuelto a apoyar hoy en ese soporte y ha rebotado.

Perdonadme la calidad de la foto, pero es para q os hagáis una idea.


----------



## Porestar (12 May 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Por cierto...
> 
> Si desde el 15 de marzo de 2020 trazais una línea diagonal de soporte, con punto de apoyo en septiembre y octubre de 2020...btc ha vuelto a apoyar hoy en ese soporte y ha rebotado.
> 
> Perdonadme la calidad de la foto, pero es para q os hagáis una idea.



Mis hogos, haz capturas, no fotos con el movil como una vieja.


----------



## cholesfer (12 May 2022)

Aquí os dejo el total market cap en vela semanal.

Descansado sobre soporte tras rebotar sobre media móvil exponencial de 200.

Yo se poco de esto, pero cuando más pánico hay y las manos se reblandecen...es cuando los de siempre empiezan a comprar y a subir el precio.

De todas formas, creo q se necesita una noticia relacionada con la planguerra o algo parecido. No se si alguna compra muy fuerte de alguna gran ballena sería suficiente.

Veremos.


----------



## cholesfer (12 May 2022)

Tb veo en la dominancia de BTC vela semanal, que está a medio punto porcentual de tocar la media móvil exponencial de 50.

La última vez que esto ocurrió fue en febrero y marzo de 2020, y ya sabemos lo que ocurrió, aunque cierto es que hubo cruce de varias medias móviles.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (12 May 2022)

Caidas del 30 ó 40% como esta, y aun mas grandes, hasta del 85%, llevamos unas 12, desde 2009.
Ocurren cuando la oferta supera a la demanda, sea por especulación, o cualquier otro motivo.
Pero el hecho es que Bitcoin es un protocolo sólido, que funciona perfecto, que resuelve un problema (el doble gasto) que antes no tenía solución, y que cada 4 años hace un halving, y que en mas o menos dos años viene el siguiente.
Y lo que no es bitcoin es shitcoin, cosa que estos dias quizá alguien aprenda, mientras llora. Nadie podrá decir que no estaba advertido.


----------



## kynes (12 May 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Llamas a la siguiente onda el siguiente ciclo tras el siguiente halvin?



quien es ese tal Halvin?

Los mercados son puras matemáticas en acción. Humildad y tiempo hace falta para empezar a entenderlos. Las Ondas/olas Elliot son clave para entender un poco las tendencias , todos los demás otros indicadores pueden complementar pero son de dudosa fiabilidad.



kynes dijo:


> Parece la Onda 4 de la corrección 1-2-3-4-5.
> 
> La 5 podría llevar a BTC por debajo de 30k





kynes dijo:


> Parece que aún no se ha alcanzado PRIMARY (5) por lo que tarde o temprano debería seguir subiendo, pero no tiene por que ser ahora (en los próximos meses).
> 
> Y cuando llegue a (5) viene el largo invierno (A - B - C)
> 
> ...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (12 May 2022)

*Los creadores del Esquema Ponzi más exitoso de la historia*, hace ya tiempo que vendieron todos sus bitcoños digitales, en 2018 ya no tenian ninguno, entretanto hicieron muchos millones de dólares de beneficio *(dólares, es decir, dinero de verdad).

Evidentemente dichos estafadores son anónimos. *¿Quién es ese tal "satoshi nakamoto"? Jaja nombre de cachondeo inventado. PRINGAOS.

A partir de 2018 el "engendro" quedó "libre", algunos hicieron mucha pasta, otros os habéis comido todo el marronazo por HOLDEAR DEMASIADO.


----------



## _______ (12 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> quien es ese tal Halvin?
> 
> Los mercados son puras matemáticas en acción. Humildad y tiempo hace falta para empezar a entenderlos. Las Ondas/olas Elliot son clave para entender un poco las tendencias , todos los demás otros indicadores pueden complementar pero son de dudosa fiabilidad.



Con la humildad de la que hablas no predeciste los 20k de 2017 ni los 65k lo que tienes es solo un acierto. Tus predicciones fueron bastante más bajas. Para lo que también hay que tener humildad es para saber el desastre económico que está en ciernes no tiene escapatoria y si Bitcoin se convierte en el refugio a eso no habrá ondas Eliot que sostengann tus explicaciones


----------



## Larsil (13 May 2022)




----------



## kynes (13 May 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Con la humildad de la que hablas no predeciste los 20k de 2017 ni los 65k lo que tienes es solo un acierto. Tus predicciones fueron bastante más bajas. Para lo que también hay que tener humildad es para saber el desastre económico que está en ciernes no tiene escapatoria y si Bitcoin se convierte en el refugio a eso no habrá ondas Eliot que sostengann tus explicaciones



¿Te puedes creer que ni siquiera es un acierto mio? Simplemente sigo a gente que analiza con un poco de cabeza y evalúa los riesgos y beneficios de sus acciones. Esa misma información la puedes encontrar tu también. La corrección actual se viene avisando desde hace más de medio año pero era sólo un posible escenario. El compartir ideas y tendencias y predicciones aqui no lo hago para llevar la razón, sólo tenía algún interés de validad ideas y generar algún dialogo. 

Las matemáticas que se supone son la base de BTC, lo que le da algún valor, son también la base de lo que está pasando. Matemáticas y sociología, el comportamiento humano es el que mueve los mercados. Puedes mirar para otro lado si quieres pero te estás perdiendo una oportunidad interesante de aprender algo y de multiplicar tu bolsa de trading (la de hold no se toca). La próxima subida no va a ser en linea recta, no se si me explico, ninguna lo es.

No se sabe quién creo BTC, ni con qué propósito. Podría ser un caballo de troya, podría ser Tether el caballo que lo reviente todo , podría haber un "apagón", que obligue a apagar "servidores no esenciales", quien sabe... Asumir que una cripto, la que sea, es un refugio para el reset económico que viene es una afirmación de alto riesgo. Personalmente me interesa este mundillo cada vez más, pero no apuesto muchos huevos en la cesta cripto, sólo algunos por eso de diversificar. Si vienen regulaciones fuertes, y parece que vienen (web3, ID2020, CDBCs, ...), dará igual lo que tengas, pero eso si , serás féliz.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 May 2022)

Hoy el precio de Bitcoin sube un 17% y por eso tenemos calladitos como putas a los nocoiners envidiosos


----------



## kynes (13 May 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hoy el precio de Bitcoin sube un 17% y por eso tenemos calladitos como putas a los nocoiners envidiosos



¿Piensas que ha acabado la corrección? O quizás retrocede para seguir hacia su objetivo....


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Piensas que ha acabado la corrección? O quizás retrocede para seguir hacia su objetivo....



No tengo ni la menor idea. Si tuviera acceso a esa información daría autentico asco lo rico que me haría con ella.

No, ahora en serio, pensadlo bien. ¿Qué más da lo que haga el precio? ¿Acaso pensáis que porque la cotización baje un 50% o suba un 100% va a cambiar algo de la política monetaria o el endeudamiento al que están llegando los países y los niveles de desesperación de las personas? Hace tiempo ya que alcanzamos el punto de no retorno. Bitcoin está condenado a triunfar porque en un mundo globalizado y digitalizado, ha encontrado la única solución al problema del doble gasto en un dinero electrónico.


----------



## kynes (13 May 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No tengo ni la menor idea. Si tuviera acceso a esa información daría autentico asco lo rico que me haría con ella.
> 
> No, ahora en serio, pensadlo bien. ¿Qué más da lo que haga el precio? ¿Acaso pensáis que porque la cotización baje un 50% o suba un 100% va a cambiar algo de la política monetaria o el endeudamiento al que están llegando los países y los niveles de desesperación de las personas? Hace tiempo ya que alcanzamos el punto de no retorno. Bitcoin está condenado a triunfar porque en un mundo globalizado y digitalizado, ha encontrado la *única solución al problema del doble gasto en un dinero electrónico.*



Tienes acceso. Esa información es pública , se basa en reglas matemáticas ”teorias", pero es verdad que hay mucha desinformación también y no interesa fomentar la educación financiera. Pero es cierto que aún teniendo esa información lo que hagas con ella no tiene porqué hacerte rico. La psicología de masas influye marcando los ritmos que nadie conoce de antemano y quizás cuesta mucho tener la mente fría para apostar a un movimiento de precios que puede ocurrir en meses, años o nunca. Nuestra masa social actual cada vez es más cortoplacista. No miramos más allá del hoy .

Doble gasto en BTC ¿La única solución válida para ti o la única que conoces? Cuando cerraron las mineras chinas y empezaron a migrar a los EEUU , decían por allí que el objetivo país era controlar más del 50% no sé cómo andará la cosa , ni el impacto que puede tener eso en el futuro de Bitcoin. ¿Alguna idea de cómo va ese tema? Hay otras que resuelven el doble gasto por consenso. ¿Que tiene de malo esa solución a parte de la obviedad de que no son BTC?


----------



## _______ (13 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Te puedes creer que ni siquiera es un acierto mio? Simplemente sigo a gente que analiza con un poco de cabeza y evalúa los riesgos y beneficios de sus acciones. Esa misma información la puedes encontrar tu también. La corrección actual se viene avisando desde hace más de medio año pero era sólo un posible escenario. El compartir ideas y tendencias y predicciones aqui no lo hago para llevar la razón, sólo tenía algún interés de validad ideas y generar algún dialogo.
> 
> Las matemáticas que se supone son la base de BTC, lo que le da algún valor, son también la base de lo que está pasando. Matemáticas y sociología, el comportamiento humano es el que mueve los mercados. Puedes mirar para otro lado si quieres pero te estás perdiendo una oportunidad interesante de aprender algo y de multiplicar tu bolsa de trading (la de hold no se toca). La próxima subida no va a ser en linea recta, no se si me explico, ninguna lo es.
> 
> No se sabe quién creo BTC, ni con qué propósito. Podría ser un caballo de troya, podría ser Tether el caballo que lo reviente todo , podría haber un "apagón", que obligue a apagar "servidores no esenciales", quien sabe... Asumir que una cripto, la que sea, es un refugio para el reset económico que viene es una afirmación de alto riesgo. Personalmente me interesa este mundillo cada vez más, pero no apuesto muchos huevos en la cesta cripto, sólo algunos por eso de diversificar. Si vienen regulaciones fuertes, y parece que vienen (web3, ID2020, CDBCs, ...), dará igual lo que tengas, pero eso si , serás féliz.



Asumir que no es un refugio es una opción de alto riesgo.

Vaya como te has extendido en esta respuesta. Jeje.
Te lo repito de nuevo: cuando subió de 200-800 a 20000 ni ti ni ninguno de esos a los que sigues predijo los 20000 con los modelitos de ondas d Eliot. Y lo mismo cuando subió de 5000-10000 a 65000.

Estas caídas rompiendo el ciclo solo se entienden por virulentos ataques desesperados de quienes controlan el sistema Fiat.

Tan equivocado puedes estar tú y aquellos de quienes eres seguidor ahora como lo estuvisteis en las anteriores ocasiones que ya te he señalado.

Más humildad y conocimiento te hace falta para asumir lo equivocados que estuvisteis en anteriores ocasiones . Ese conocimiento es ya voz populi. El sistema se muere.y por lo tanto nadie se debería de sorprender que tus ondas de Eliot vuelvan a fallar con las predicciones de máximo 120k la siguiente vez


----------



## HaCHa (13 May 2022)

Lo de la adopción estatal lo está petando muy fuerte:








El Salvador apostó por bitcoin como moneda nacional. Ahora está a punto de entrar en bancarrota


La fuerte caída de Bitcoin en los últimos meses (más de un 50% desde sus máximos históricos) puede ser dolorosa para inversores, sobre todo aquellos que no...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Doble gasto en BTC ¿La única solución válida para ti o la única que conoces? Cuando cerraron las mineras chinas y empezaron a migrar a los EEUU , decían por allí que el objetivo país era controlar más del 50% no sé cómo andará la cosa , ni el impacto que puede tener eso en el futuro de Bitcoin. ¿Alguna idea de cómo va ese tema? Hay otras que resuelven el doble gasto por consenso. ¿Que tiene de malo esa solución a parte de la obviedad de que no son BTC?



El problema es la termodinámica. Para que un sistema cerrado pueda mantener un orden frente a la tendencia del Universo de maximizar la entropía, hay que aportar energía.

Y este orden es necesario para poder distinguir qué transacciones ocurrieron antes y qué transacciones ocurrieron después, cosa que es absolutamente necesario saber si quieres prevenir los fraudes de doble gasto.

Así que la única manera de alcanzar ese consenso es aportando energía al sistema y, cuanta más energía se vaya aportando, más seguro será y mayor consenso se alcanzará sobre el orden de los sucesos.

Los sistemas PoS al no utilizar apenas energía, no son sistemas cerrados y, por lo tanto, tienen que acudir periódicamente al exterior para resolver conflictos y reorganizar el desorden, lo que supone realmente terminar dependiendo de depositar confianza en terceros o, directamente, ser centralizados para poder operar.


----------



## kynes (13 May 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Asumir que no es un refugio es una opción de alto riesgo.
> 
> Vaya como te has extendido en esta respuesta. Jeje.
> Te lo repito de nuevo: cuando subió de 200-800 a 20000 ni ti ni ninguno de esos a los que sigues predijo los 20000 con los modelitos de ondas d Eliot. Y lo mismo cuando subió de 5000-10000 a 65000.
> ...



Siento decirte que estás sacando conclusiones muy rápido y equivocadas. Lo que yo , tu u otros hiciéramos o pensaramos en el pasado no tienen impacto ninguno en los movimientos de precios que ocurren hoy o que ocurrirán mañana. Quizás estás obviando reglas básicas : rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan.... , diversificación, promediar en caídas, etc. Si no estaba antes aquí es porque no sabía lo que se hoy, ni era mi momento, ni me interesaba el mundillo ni invertir en criptos. 

Cómo bien dices todos podemos estar equivocados, lo hemos estado y lo estaremos . La cuestión aquí para ganar algo creo que es equivocarse rápido , poco y diversificar. Llevar la razón no necesariamente te va a hacer rico.

Aquí lo dejo por hoy... que hay que levantar el país


----------



## kynes (13 May 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ...
> Los sistemas PoS al no utilizar apenas energía, no son sistemas cerrados y, por lo tanto, tienen que acudir periódicamente al exterior para resolver conflictos y reorganizar el desorden, lo que supone realmente terminar dependiendo de depositar confianza en terceros o, directamente, ser centralizados para poder operar.



Muy interesante gracias . Perp desde el desconocimiento, creo que en un ledger descentralizado no tienen que acudir al exterior, ordenan por grupos, ni idea de cómo funciona en la práctica.

¿Has leído esta explicación de 2013 de David Schwartz sobre cómo se resuelve en el XRPL? para mí este tio es uno de los integrantes del proyecto Satoshi Nakamoto y si no al menos de los que más sabe de la tecnología que mueve las criptos








How does Ripple solve the double-spend problem?


How does the Ripple system solve the double-spend problem? Does it also use some block-chain-like entity that officially dictates which transactions are confirmed and which are not, or does it use ...




bitcoin.stackexchange.com





Ojo. No saqueis conclusiones precipitadas. No vengo a vender nada! pero me gustaría entender más sobre cómo otras criptos resuelven el problema de doble gasto, y ese es el caso de implantación mayor que conozco, si es que lo hacen ...


----------



## ChosLive (13 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Hay otras que resuelven el doble gasto por consenso. ¿Que tiene de malo esa solución a parte de la obviedad de que no son BTC?



Tendrías que leer mucho sobre las diferencias entre prueba de trabajo y POS porque está de sobra ya hablado en los hilos anteriores. Te mando éste enlace por si te sirve:


----------



## _______ (13 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Siento decirte que estás sacando conclusiones muy rápido y equivocadas. Lo que yo , tu u otros hiciéramos o pensaramos en el pasado no tienen impacto ninguno en los movimientos de precios que ocurren hoy o que ocurrirán mañana. Quizás estás obviando reglas básicas : rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan.... , diversificación, promediar en caídas, etc. Si no estaba antes aquí es porque no sabía lo que se hoy, ni era mi momento, ni me interesaba el mundillo ni invertir en criptos.
> 
> Cómo bien dices todos podemos estar equivocados, lo hemos estado y lo estaremos . La cuestión aquí para ganar algo creo que es equivocarse rápido , poco y diversificar. Llevar la razón no necesariamente te va a hacer rico.
> 
> Aquí lo dejo por hoy... que hay que levantar el país



Siento decirte que el que saca conclusiones muy rapidas y equivocadas. El que tu y otros con tus ondas elliot de mierda hicierais o pensarais en el pasado como el dia de ayer que bajo a 25k, no tiene impacto ninguno en los movimientos o precios que ocurren hoy o ocurrian mañana. Quizas estas obviando cosas basicas: con tus mierdas de ondas elliot no predijiste que btc subiera de 500 euros a 20000 ni que subiera de 4000 a 20000, y si estabas en el foro haciendo predicciones de mierda, solo habria que tirar de hemeroteca. Y tambien estas obviando que esl desastre economico que esta en ciernes no dejara a la gente muchas mas opciones y el btc puede convertirse en el arca de noe cuando todos los retailers y empresas empiecen a proliferas como setas acptando btc etc...

Lo de diversificar es una tonteria como la copa de un pino, quien marca cual es el criterio de cuanto diversificar, si todo el mundo hubiese diversificado un poco en ladrillo un poco en santanderes un poquito en amazon un poquito en btc un poquito en terra un poquito en el loro...Pues menuda mierda muchacho. Aqui de lo que se trata es de hacer el movimienti mas inteligente. 

Si, no tenemos una bola de cristal, pero yo digo que esto tiene que ir to the moon, tu puedes decir lo que quieras, que haya bajado ahora a 25k no significa nada


----------



## Nailuj2000 (13 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ... desde el desconocimiento, creo que en un ledger descentralizado no tienen que acudir al exterior, ordenan por grupos, ni idea de cómo funciona en la práctica.
> ...
> pero me gustaría entender más sobre cómo otras criptos resuelven el problema de doble gasto, ...



Exacto, tu mismo lo dices: Te falta un poquito de información sobre como funciona el POW y el protocolo Bitcoin, y qué diferencias hay con cosas como POS. Si lo estudias un poco, pues no pareces un tonto de esos de los criptoperros o los nfts, podrás comprobar el porqué POS no sirve, y otras cosas, como la diferencia entre que el max supply esté definido en el código y no en una entidad controladora, o porqué las stablecoins están condenadas.
Se trata de matemáticas.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (13 May 2022)

Mientras los parguelas venden el etf de Canadá se hincha a comprar:


----------



## kynes (13 May 2022)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Exacto, tu mismo lo dices: Te falta un poquito de información sobre como funciona el POW y el protocolo Bitcoin, y qué diferencias hay con cosas como POS. Si lo estudias un poco, pues no pareces un tonto de esos de los criptoperros o los nfts, podrás comprobar el porqué POS no sirve, y otras cosas, como la diferencia entre que el max supply esté definido en el código y no en una entidad controladora, o porqué las stablecoins están condenadas.
> Se trata de matemáticas.
> 
> Un saludo



Has borrado la parte de mi comentario que te ha parecido e interpretado lo que te ha dado la gana.

Vamos a ver , no necesito saber más sobre POW vs POS por ahora y si quisiera me busco la vida para aprender más. Solo traía a este hilo que SI existen otras soluciones al problema de doble gasto. Por ejemplo XRPL , el ledger no está basado ni en POW ni en POS , tiene su propio protocolo de consenso que resuelve el doble gasto. El ledger es open source, permisssionless, blah blah blah. Hay otros blockchain con soluciones distintas.

Entonces ¿Por qué estás soluciones que no son POS ni POW no son válidas como solución al doble gasto? Se que tienen gran apoyo institucional , pero eso no tiene nada que ver con la tecnología y matemáticas que están detrás , BTC también lo tiene.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (13 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Has borrado la parte de mi comentario que te ha parecido e interpretado lo que te ha dado la gana.
> 
> ....



No he borrado nada. Sólo he citado dos frases de tu mensaje, sin tergiversarlo.
Pero ya me lo podía haber ahorrao, pues está bastante claro que además de no tener ni puñetera idea prefieres seguir sin tenerla.
Pues ya sabes, a seguir cavando ...

Y el porqué esas soluciones no son válidas es lo que podrías saber si te metieran unos pocos sesos en el cerebro.


----------



## kynes (13 May 2022)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> No he borrado nada. Sólo he citado dos frases de tu mensaje, sin tergiversarlo.
> Pero ya me lo podía haber ahorrao, pues está bastante claro que además de no tener ni puñetera idea prefieres seguir sin tenerla.
> Pues ya sabes, a seguir cavando ...
> 
> Y el porqué esas soluciones no son válidas es lo que podrías saber si te metieran unos pocos sesos en el cerebro.



Esta claro que cuando se acaban los argumentos lo más fácil usar el Ad hominen.


----------



## Llorón (13 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *Los creadores del Esquema Ponzi más exitoso de la historia*, hace ya tiempo que vendieron todos sus bitcoños digitales, en 2018 ya no tenian ninguno, entretanto hicieron muchos millones de dólares de beneficio *(dólares, es decir, dinero de verdad).
> 
> Evidentemente dichos estafadores son anónimos. *¿Quién es ese tal "satoshi nakamoto"? Jaja nombre de cachondeo inventado. PRINGAOS.
> 
> A partir de 2018 el "engendro" quedó "libre", algunos hicieron mucha pasta, otros os habéis comido todo el marronazo por HOLDEAR DEMASIADO.



Más de 10 años y seguís con las mismas gilipolleces de siempre, sois adorables.


----------



## stacksats (13 May 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> *Los creadores del Esquema Ponzi más exitoso de la historia*, hace ya tiempo que vendieron todos sus bitcoños digitales, en 2018 ya no tenian ninguno, entretanto hicieron muchos millones de dólares de beneficio *(dólares, es decir, dinero de verdad).
> 
> Evidentemente dichos estafadores son anónimos. *¿Quién es ese tal "satoshi nakamoto"? Jaja nombre de cachondeo inventado. PRINGAOS.
> 
> A partir de 2018 el "engendro" quedó "libre", algunos hicieron mucha pasta, otros os habéis comido todo el marronazo por HOLDEAR DEMASIADO.



Usuario Desde 8 May 2010 









Dollar Cost Averaging Bitcoin - dcaBTC


Dollar cost averaging Bitcoin is a popular strategy. This bitcoin investment calculator shows the return of a BTC DCA strategy.




dcabtc.com


----------



## Josar (14 May 2022)




----------



## Josar (14 May 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El problema es la termodinámica. Para que un sistema cerrado pueda mantener un orden frente a la tendencia del Universo de maximizar la entropía, hay que aportar energía.
> 
> Y este orden es necesario para poder distinguir qué transacciones ocurrieron antes y qué transacciones ocurrieron después, cosa que es absolutamente necesario saber si quieres prevenir los fraudes de doble gasto.
> 
> ...



No pierdas el tiempo, la mayoría hablan como si fueran expertos y no han visto ni siquiera un nodo validador nunca, ni han minado en pow o pos, etc...ahora son todos "criptoexpertos" sin experiencia real 

Hemos pasado de tener muy poca información, a tener demasiada y mala. Todos se creen criptoexpertos y la mayoría sobre el papel, sin experiencia real y de boca de otro criptoexperto que piensa que sabe más que él 

Todavía me acuerdo de Next cuando invento el sistema POS, hace 10 años ya? Me acuerdo el pool que montamos en el foro para minarlo, que buenos tiempos. Iban a ser la revolución, el mejor sistema para minear decían.......

Parece mentira que 10 años después, nadie se acuerde del gran fracaso de POS, crean que lo acaban de inventar y vuelvan exactamente los mismos debates 

Creo Next todavía existe no? Se reinvento como 2.0 con el nombre de NEM creo o algo de eso


----------



## MIP (14 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Muy interesante gracias . Perp desde el desconocimiento, creo que en un ledger descentralizado no tienen que acudir al exterior, ordenan por grupos, ni idea de cómo funciona en la práctica.
> 
> ¿Has leído esta explicación de 2013 de David Schwartz sobre cómo se resuelve en el XRPL? para mí este tio es uno de los integrantes del proyecto Satoshi Nakamoto y si no al menos de los que más sabe de la tecnología que mueve las criptos
> 
> ...



La solución de consenso de xrp es insuficiente porque depende de una lista de validadores “de fiar” para poder funcionar sin sucumbir a un ataque Sybil, es decir, a una mayoría suficiente de validadores deshonestos, y por tanto es una solución centralizada. 

Sin embargo con PoW no es necesario fiarse del minero, aunque este sea un completo recién llegado al sistema: la prueba de trabajo habla por el y si es válida y se cumplen las reglas, el bloque es exactamente tan valido como si lo hubiese minado el pool más prestigioso y antiguo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 May 2022)

Josar dijo:


> No pierdas el tiempo, la mayoría hablan como si fueran expertos y no han visto ni siquiera un nodo validador nunca, ni han minado en pow o pos, etc...ahora son todos "criptoexpertos" sin experiencia real
> 
> Hemos pasado de tener muy poca información, a tener demasiada y mala. Todos se creen criptoexpertos y la mayoría sobre el papel, sin experiencia real y de boca de otro criptoexperto que piensa que sabe más que él
> 
> ...



De hecho yo siempre he reconocido que a mi NXT me tuvo bastante tiempo engañado y dándole vueltas al paper y a la cabeza hasta que comprendí el problema del "nothing at stake".

Come from beyond es uno de los estafadores más brillantes que he visto en el mundillo de las criptos. Fue el desarrollador de NXT y, cuando se llevó toda la pasta de los incautos de allí, creó IOTA.

En este mundillo el que no corre vuela.


----------



## qbit (15 May 2022)

Alberto Iturralde fue profético sobre el bitcoin (marzo 2022) porque avisa de que la intención de Biden era joder al bitcoin. Además debe ser burbujista y antisistema porque también dijo que el R78 sólo trae y va a traer miseria a España:


----------



## |SNaKe| (15 May 2022)

Os adjunto este documental, no tiene desperdicio:


----------



## kynes (15 May 2022)

MIP dijo:


> La solución de consenso de xrp es insuficiente porque depende de una lista de validadores “de fiar” para poder funcionar sin sucumbir a un ataque Sybil, es decir, a una mayoría suficiente de validadores deshonestos, y por tanto es una solución centralizada.
> 
> Sin embargo con PoW no es necesario fiarse del minero, aunque este sea un completo recién llegado al sistema: la prueba de trabajo habla por el y si es válida y se cumplen las reglas, el bloque es exactamente tan valido como si lo hubiese minado el pool más prestigioso y antiguo.



Aviso a navegantes: no estoy intentando probar que XRPL es mejor que Bitcoin. 

Ese mismo argumento que sugieres ya lo planteaba un usuario en 2013 en el link que puse más arriba y ahí mismo tienes la respuesta de David Schwartz (DS) si quieres saber más.








How does Ripple solve the double-spend problem?


How does the Ripple system solve the double-spend problem? Does it also use some block-chain-like entity that officially dictates which transactions are confirmed and which are not, or does it use ...




bitcoin.stackexchange.com





Y como apuntaba DS todo este planteamiento de validadores fiables sin minería viene de largo (2011) y la idea original fue de Jed Mccaleb Bitcoin without mining

Mccaleb para algunos pudo ser integrante de Satoshi Nakamoto , y tendría bastante sentido La conspiración de las criptomonedas.

P.D. Por cierto no estoy intentando probar que XRPL es mejor que Bitcoin.


----------



## sirpask (15 May 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De hecho yo siempre he reconocido que a mi NXT me tuvo bastante tiempo engañado y dándole vueltas al paper y a la cabeza hasta que comprendí el problema del "nothing at stake".
> 
> Come from beyond es uno de los estafadores más brillantes que he visto en el mundillo de las criptos. Fue el desarrollador de NXT y, cuando se llevó toda la pasta de los incautos de allí, creó IOTA.
> 
> En este mundillo el que no corre vuela.



Bueno, lo poco que se NXT creó un kit para que cualquier estudiante pudiera crear facilmente su blockchain POS, y NXT pasó a manos de Jelurida. Estos crearon un POS mas desarrollado llamado Ardor y ya solo se dedican a implementarlo en empresas en plan software para casos de uso muy determinado en los que una base de datos normal se queda corta.

Y les da igual que les metan en Binance, en Poloniex o en Kraken, su negocio ya no es la cripto como tal, es el software en si.

POS es para empresas, no para personas físicas.


----------



## juli (15 May 2022)

*Vaya tela...pero ké pasa ? K´akí sólo el bastardo estafador de @Mojón se cosca de media miélda ? Lo acojonante es k lo k pinta es k la inmensa mayoría de "iniciados" perdonavidax tras una década de Bitcoin están tan en la puta inopia como cualkier criajo shitcoñero llegáo ayer, manda kojonex...

BTC ni es antisistema ni su putamadre. Crypto es el medio k va a facilitar el Jubileo del megacañonazo fiat. Lo k al final de ese proceso será Bitcoin está pero k muy por ver ( imo, con grandes opciones de ser un recurso personal positivo...pero kedan muchos pekeños matices y varias grandes catarsis hasta allí , con lo k es chorrada sentenciar sobre ello a estas alturas ). 



va, apunte del percal ahora mixmo, desde mi hylo kolonavíliko. >>>>>>>>


Antes del petardazo de LUNA/Terra y ya destacando el proyecto como posible detonante, exponíamos k un diseño general inadecuado en las shitcoins movería a debate & reflexión...pudiendo derivar de fondo a un posible patrón .

El perro yastá royendo el weso.*


"Probablemente soy una minoría, pero *creo que dai hubiera sido mejor si solo estuviera respaldado por eth y no tuviera usdc como garantía*. Claro que sería más volátil, pero estará descentralizado, lo que creo que es una compensación aceptable."





_*`- porzierto, el anterior es UN debate Colateral - de hecho, no proviene de TERRA/LUNA y sus respaldos , sino de DAI , una stablecoin de Ethereum - . Veremos lo k da el debate Nuclear de LUNA , con recursos k pueden aparecer de la nada, tokens a 3 bandas ( Luna, Terra, Reservas...y al loro con la cuarta de aparecer el fiat infinito en acción  ) k pueden pumpear ad infinitum , ser prestados, vendidos, comprados, kemados, acuñados...afectando supplys y precios a tutiplén ).

Imo, el personal sale cada dos por tres con hiperinflaciones y otros discursitos madmaxistas del kinto infiélno muy recurrentes para snobs en conversas de tascas Paco y cenas familiares...pero le toketean ese chanchullo en sus putos morros y los resortes k pueden llevar a él - para jolgorio del fiat infinito y su enjuague - ...y no s´empana una puta miélda de lo k está viendo.

Cualkier bajada a los infiélnos anterior en Shitland de entre los miles de pump&dumps ocurridos en otros tantos proyectos...dejaba una chapa vacía de fiat y sin la menor intención de ser comprada/apoyada/rescatada POR NAHIDE. En este percal, el guión se va definiendo por horas/días...pero desde luego, ÉSE - el de "drenado y al carajo" - NO ES EL CASO DE LUNA. A día y hora actuales, ni por el forro.



Para redondear la gaita...éste perla le ha hecho un metesaca a Terra/Luna en su chiringuito...y acto seguido, sale trincar...pero curándose en salú, faltaría piú.*_







Binance CZ
- Los últimos días, nos esforzamos por apoyar a la comunidad Terra. En mis tweets, simplemente estoy señalando los problemas potenciales desde mi comprensión. Acuñar, bifurcar, no crea valor. La recompra, la quema sí, pero requiere fondos. Fondos que el equipo del proyecto puede no tener.

- En este sentido, me gustaría ver más transparencia de parte de ellos. ¡Mucho más! Incluyendo transacciones on-chain específicas (txids) de todos los fondos. Confiar en el análisis de terceros no es suficiente ni preciso. Esto es lo primero que debería haber sucedido.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (15 May 2022)




----------



## CI190 (16 May 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1059412



Te cito para que no lo borres en el futuro. Hay gente que solo aprende a base de ostias.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (16 May 2022)

OTE="CI190, post: 40642893, member: 193609"]
Te cito para que no lo borres en el futuro. Hay gente que solo aprende a base de ostias.
[/QUOTE]

Pues anota esto también, Warren Buffet ha dicho que no pagaría ni 25 dólares por todos los Bitcoin del mundo. En mi caso, yo no sería tan generoso porque es un instrumento especulativo que no vale NADA. Así que tiempo al tiempo, sobre todo ahora que la música ya está dejando de sonar.


----------



## juli (16 May 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Pues anota esto también, Warren Buffet ha dicho que no pagaría ni 25 dólares por todos los Bitcoin del mundo. En mi caso, yo no sería tan generoso porque es un instrumento especulativo que no vale NADA. Así que tiempo al tiempo, sobre todo ahora que la música ya está dejando de sonar.



*Más allá de los típicos servicios crypto de rigor...Bitcoin A RESERVAS del banco.












Warren Buffett-Backed Digital Bank Nubank Buys Bitcoin, Adds Trading In App


Brazil’s largest digital bank added bitcoin to its treasury and now allows customers to buy, sell and hold the currency in its mobile app.




bitcoinmagazine.com







EL BANCO DIGITAL RESPALDADO POR WARREN BUFFETT, NUBANK, COMPRA BITCOIN Y AGREGA LA APLICACIÓN TRADING IN*
El banco digital más grande de Brasil agregó bitcoin a su tesorería y ahora permite a los clientes comprar, vender y mantener la moneda en su aplicación móvil.



Nubank ahora permite a sus clientes comprar bitcoins en su aplicación móvil.
Nubank también asignará el 1% de su cartera a bitcoin para "fortalecer la convicción de la empresa" en el potencial de bitcoin, dijo la firma.
El crítico de Bitcoin, Warren Buffet, posee acciones de Nubank a través de su holding Berkshire Hathaway, lo que brinda al inversor una exposición indirecta a BTC.
Nubank, el banco digital más grande de Brasil, ahora permite a los clientes comprar, vender y mantener bitcoins en la aplicación móvil del banco, dijo la compañía en un comunicado el miércoles.
La fintech también asignará el 1% de su capital a bitcoin a través de su empresa matriz Nu Holdings Inc., que cotiza en la Bolsa de Valores de Nueva York (NYSE). Nubank dijo que la medida busca "fortalecer la convicción de la compañía sobre el potencial actual y futuro de bitcoin para interrumpir los servicios financieros", informó _Exame_ .
La empresa de infraestructura de criptomonedas Paxos proporcionará los servicios de negociación y custodia necesarios para la oferta de Nubank, según múltiples informes. Como resultado, parece que los usuarios que aprovechan la aplicación del banco digital brasileño para comprar bitcoins no podrán retirar BTC a una billetera que controlen.
La característica se implementará en fases. Actualmente, la opción se encuentra en la fase de prueba, donde un pequeño porcentaje de los clientes de Nubank tendrán acceso a la integración de bitcoin. El banco espera que todos los clientes sean atendidos en los próximos meses.

En su declaración, Nubank detalló su razonamiento para invertir en el ecosistema de Bitcoin, afirmando que Bitcoin posee más del 40 % de la cuota de mercado total de todas las criptomonedas y se considera la criptomoneda más fuerte debido al peso que tiene.
La asignación de tesorería de Nubank a bitcoin ahora brinda una exposición indirecta de BTC al legendario inversionista y crítico de Bitcoin Warren Buffet, presidente y director ejecutivo de Berkshire Hathaway. Según un informe de _CNBC_ , el holding invirtió $ 500 millones en Nubank en junio de 2021, adquirió 30 millones de acciones por $ 250 millones cuando salió a bolsa en diciembre y recientemente se duplicó con una inversión de $ 1 mil millones en fintech brasileña.


----------



## Rajoy (16 May 2022)

Con la Reserva Federal y el BCE acometiendo las emisiones de divisas "out of thin air" más grandes de la historia, con una inflación de dos dígitos y la maquinaria fiscal exprimiendo a la gente como limones y aún vienen "Warren Buffet's" a darnos lecciones de inversión.

Bitcoin es un dinero libre que nadie te obliga a comprar, con un número predefinido y limitado de unidades emitidas, a diferencia de las mierdas fiat cuyo valor tiende a cero al ser inversamente proporcional a la cantidad emitida. Si no se ha extendido por el mundo como la pólvora es porque los Estados controlan celosamente el monopolio de la emisión de dinero en sus territorios con los (asimismo) monopolios de la legislación, la "justicia" y la violencia legal.

Pero allá donde las monedas fiat se aproximan peligrosamente a su valor real (cero): véase Venezuela, Argentina, Turquía, Líbano, ... o donde hay que salir por patas por diferentes razones (normalmente porque USA va allí a rob ..., perdón, liberar a la gente): Libia, Siria, Ucrania, ... la gente que tuvo la fortuna y la visión de invertir en bitcoin, han podido buscar mejores destinos llevándose su capital sin pedir permiso a nadie y sin estar sujetos a burrocrácias, limitaciones, robos, mordidas tipo "exit tax" e impedimentos varios.

Los paraísos fiscales existen porque, previamente, se crean los infiernos fiscales. Hispañistán es un infierno fiscal de cojones del que algunos hemos tenido la fortuna de emigrar, en todo o en parte, gracias a bitcoin. En Hispañistán se acaba de aprobar una reforma de la Ley de Seguridad Nacional que le permite al gobierno meterte la mano directamente en el bolsillo sin más preámbulos, en caso de crisis. Siendo "crisis" un difuso concepto a definir en cada momento por nuestro amado líder y sin que tenga la menor importancia el hecho de que las decisiones y corrupciones varias de nuestro amado líder demás "casta" sean precisamente las principales responsables de esa crisis.

Va a haber muchos lloros, especialmente de ovejitas que se creen lobos ...


----------



## Sr.Lobo (16 May 2022)

juli dijo:


> *Más allá de los típicos servicios crypto de rigor...Bitcoin A RESERVAS del banco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





juli dijo:


> *Más allá de los típicos servicios crypto de rigor...Bitcoin A RESERVAS del banco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venga, y ahora la verdad:

Warren Buffett dice que no pagaría ni 25 dólares por todo los bitcoins del mundo, y su mano derecha arremete contra el sector cripto por "estúpido" y "malvado"


----------



## FatalFary (16 May 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Venga, y ahora la verdad:
> 
> Warren Buffett dice que no pagaría ni 25 dólares por todo los bitcoins del mundo, y su mano derecha arremete contra el sector cripto por "estúpido" y "malvado"



Al menos el tipo admite que no tiene ni zorra de tecnología y no invierte en lo que no entiende:









Warren Buffett: I was wrong on Google and 'too dumb' to appreciate Amazon


Warren Buffett says he should have figured out Google had a great ad business because he was a customer.




www.cnbc.com





Solo le falta dejar de hablar de lo que no entiende, pero poco a poco.


----------



## juli (16 May 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Venga, y ahora la verdad:
> 
> Warren Buffett dice que no pagaría ni 25 dólares por todo los bitcoins del mundo, y su mano derecha arremete contra el sector cripto por "estúpido" y "malvado"



La verdá ?

A mí no me cuesta una mierda aceptar razones válidas , vengan del punto del k vengan. Como pa´no hacerlo en este guirigay.

Pero hablando de verdades...en su pasta, no en su verborrea. En el link lo tienes...y más simple k la oxtia.


----------



## Bogdanoff (16 May 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Venga, y ahora la verdad:
> 
> Warren Buffett dice que no pagaría ni 25 dólares por todo los bitcoins del mundo, y su mano derecha arremete contra el sector cripto por "estúpido" y "malvado"



Claro que no pagaría 25 dólares por todos los bitcoins del mundo, tendría que pagar 500 mil millones.


----------



## kynes (16 May 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> Claro que no pagaría 25 dólares por todos los bitcoins del mundo, tendría que pagar 500 mil millones.



Está un poco sacado de contexto. El precio sería lo de menos, lo que critica es la falta de utilidad de Bitcoin ante sus inversores Warren Buffett gives his most expansive explanation for why he doesn't believe in bitcoin

Dice que si alguien le ofreciera todos los Bitcoin del mundo por $25 él no los compraria porque no lo considera un activo, no producen nada no tienen utilidad. Si alguien ofrece $25 o $25 trillones será porque es el precio de mercado , quiero pensar. Cómo esta gente no suele dar puntada sin hilo estas afirmaciones tendrían como propósito 1. despistar y crear atención con un precio absurdo , 2. Recalcar la falta de utilidad 3. Preparar a sus inversores 4. Embolsarse más pasta ....

De todas formas esa noticia es antigua, es de hace dos semanas, hace dos días ya decían que claudica ante las criptomonedas Warren Buffett claudica ante las criptomonedas


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (16 May 2022)

Bukele habla de bitcoin con bancos centrales y entidades financieras de 44 países


32 bancos centrales y 12 instituciones de supervisión financiera de un total de 44 países asistirán a una conferencia en la que se hablará de bitcoin.




www.criptonoticias.com






_El presidente Nayib Bukele, informó hoy que El Salvador es la sede de una reunión en la que estarán representantes de las instituciones financieras de 44 países. Con ellos, conversará sobre adopción de bitcoin (BTC), entre otros temas financieros.

Ocho meses después de haber declarado a bitcoin como moneda de curso legal, *Bukele mostrará el impacto económico que ha producido la criptomoneda pionera en la nación* que dirige._


----------



## Lord Vader (16 May 2022)

_El presidente Nayib Bukele, informó hoy que El Salvador es la sede de una reunión en la que estarán representantes de las* instituciones financieras de 44* *países.* Con ellos, conversará sobre adopción de bitcoin (BTC), entre otros temas financieros.



La *Conferencia de Bretton Woods* , conocida formalmente como la *Conferencia Monetaria y Financiera de las Naciones Unidas* , fue la reunión de 730 *delegados de las 44 naciones aliadas *en el Hotel Mount Washington , ubicado en Bretton Woods , New Hampshire , Estados Unidos , para regular la política monetaria y financiera internacional orden financiero después de la conclusión de __la Segunda Guerra Mundial_


----------



## Pirro (17 May 2022)

juli dijo:


> *Vaya tela...pero ké pasa ? K´akí sólo el bastardo estafador de @Mojón se cosca de media miélda ? *



*Estás llamando estafador a un tipo que lleva recomendando e instruyendo sobre Bitcoin desde que estaba a dos dígitos hace casi diez años.

Llamas estafador a un tipo que ha hecho ricos a un puñado de foreros.

Llamas estafador a alguien que no gana un duro por lo que nos cuenta y lo hace altruistamente.

Y lo haces tú. Tú, que aquí nos conocemos todos, y te pasaste toda la burbuja de 2017 recomendando al personal comprar mierdas, cuando no directamente estafas, que a día de hoy no valen nada.

Quién hizo caso a @Sr.Mojón tiene dinero. Quién te hizo caso a ti no tiene nada. Mira dónde estás y ubícate. Y de paso, aprende a escribir como si no fueras un kinki semianalfabeto hasta el culo de speed.

Por cierto, si te respondí es porque la chicha del mensaje estaba en el primer renglón. Nadie te lee tres renglones seguidos porque dañas a la vista.*


----------



## Red Star (17 May 2022)

juli dijo:


> *Vaya tela...pero ké pasa ? K´akí sólo el bastardo estafador de @Mojón se cosca de media miélda ? Lo acojonante es k lo k pinta es k la inmensa mayoría de "iniciados" perdonavidax tras una década de Bitcoin están tan en la puta inopia como cualkier criajo shitcoñero llegáo ayer, manda kojonex...*



Mierdecilla insignificante e HIJO DE PVTA, lávate la boca con jabón antes de hablar así de una leyenda como es @Sr.Mojón. Tiene más pelazo que tú, folla más que tú, ha ganado más millones que tú y no te manda un par de negros empapados en crack para que jueguen al medievo con tu culo porque no es su estilo, pero podría hacerlo en cero coma con un simple chasquido de dedos.


----------



## juli (17 May 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> *Estás llamando estafador a un tipo que lleva recomendando e instruyendo sobre Bitcoin desde que estaba a dos dígitos hace casi diez años.
> 
> Llamas estafador a un tipo que ha hecho ricos a un puñado de foreros.
> 
> ...





HOHOHO.......Recomendar ?...lo mixmo has recomendáo tú en tu barrio al personal k se pula 10 pavos en la entrepierna de tu vieja y ahora lo ves todo asínnn d´amorfo y marrano. Pero no es asínnn, Pirrete , ésa es sólo tu pinícula. En toda esta copla, impera el "ayákadakualo"...ké parte de éso no entiendes, por muy suknormal k seas ? Iwal k impera k la inmensa mayoría de gaitas son pump&dumps de metesaca y mukltiplicación de fiat ...K NO ESTAFAS. EN una puta selva trilera, son atajos y recursos , mientras duren y se puedan y sepan exprimir ( aunke lo mixmo tú eres de los k´espera k la chica se case con el chico al final de la peli porno, k pokito m´extrañaría  )...y por cierto, ni BTC está libre de sorpresa final...por éso tu Mojoncillo le da a la relikia bárbara ( normal, siendo de la cuerda de Monster ) y también tontas como tú...aunke en ETFs y admitiéndolo en público saltándose el guión ( tolili, k eres un memo de kinta ).

Akí los únicos estafadores son kienes DELIBERADAMENTE tachan las shitcoins d´estafas...y A LA VEZ , pierden el culo pa´rebotar sus bitcoins en ellas ...como haces tú hace años. Normal k ahora te tires el pisto a cuenta de poner pasta en ETFs de Oro. Con la mixma, puedes sermonear para k el personal ahorre en BTC, tire sus claves privadas y lo deje todo en exchanges, eminencia. La vaina es k sus pasais todo lo k cacareáis por la entrepierna pa´liar pipiolos...y con el tiempo se os ve el cartón. Lo k debe saber el personal es k las shitcoins han sido - y por ahora, aún son - un recurso fundamental para el crecimiento de BTC, iwal k lo ha sido y es Tether...aunke los early adopters trileros lo difuminaran en su discurso - p´aprovecharse de la ignorancia de los recién llegáos a los k "instruían" desinteresadamente -.

Sabes cuál es la mejor shitcoin para tu altruísta catedrático Mojón ? Tether.  Pregúntaselo a él, k tras diez años haciéndose el longuis, lo ha posteáo este mismo año . El peor truño digital, un truco EN PURA ESENCIA, pues no pasa de ser una fotocopia trilera de un dinero trilero ( fiat )...k ha valido para burbujear tól chiringuito crypto hasta las nubes, Ésa es la estafa y ese es el nivel...después de multiplicar bitcoins refugiándose en Theter durante años ya no calladitas como putas, sino tildándolo de trile integral y animando al HODL a kien no supiera leer entre líneas. ÉSO es estafar y hacer palmar patrimonio a la peña A SABIENDAS.

Y todo ello, después d´entrar en tós los putos hylos shitcoñeros sin k le invite ni su puta madre...a llamar literalmente hijos de puta y estafadores a kienes allí están ...y a él ni le habían dirigido la palabra. Sabes ké hacía tu dechado de virtú solidaria Mojón cuando alguien contraponía retornos shitcoñeros elefantiásicos contra BTC ? Pues primero : Llevarse sus doctas aportaciones del foro a reddit...pero como los sermones allí no trincaban nuevos embaucáos y en burbuja la info sobre Bitcoin seguía fluyendo sin sus trucos gracias a otros foreros...volver akí y cerrar el hylo de BTC , como si fuese suyo, a kienes seguían usándolo PERO INFORMANDO AL RESTO DE LAS TRIKIÑUELAS CON K 4 HIJOS DE PUTA SE LO LLEVABAN CRUDO mientras milongueaban a cualkier profano k s´arrimase a informarse pa k´acabase hecho un lío y un manso borreguito.

Por cierto, los hylos de especular con altcoins los abrieron usuarios de este hylo cargáos hasta las trancas de bitcoins compráos a dos y tres cifras, idiota...pero tú de ké guindo t´has caído y ké milonga kieres vender a estas alturas del cotarro, so memo? Asínnn, los recién llegáos con menor poder adkisitivo k dificilmente - y erroneamente - podían verse atraídos por BTC les hacían el curro de recopìlación de info para entrar a pump&dump hecho. Por cierto, tú , en tu línea de clarividencia y ojo clínico, eras de los más idiotas y miserables, de los k entraba en truños ceroceristas k ni pumpeaban una puta vez. Lo suficientemente inmoral para engañar ...pero lo suficientemente idiota para no pillar en un contexto ande el 90% regalaba pasta. Un Davitín bitcoñero, sin más...ése es mi Pirri ! Pero a kién le vas a perdonar tú la vida, waltrapas de kinta ?

Ya en el 2016 pre-ICOs y después tós los listillos de mierda como tú predicabais akí el maximalismo y el HODL integral ...mientras multiplicabais BTC en esos hylos con el Mojón de los wevox akojonando y trolleando pa´k los chavalillos recién llegáos no se enterasen y no pillaran ethers a 10 pavos o Moneros a céntimos. Afortunadamente, no os salió. Y sin la chincheta de Calópez, el hylo secuestráo por Mojón estaría pa´vestir santos y petáo de memeces como las tuyas y otras forofadas chuscas de cuñáo tartaja venío arriba.

Si para algo daba este hylo era para contactar privadamente con unos cuantos foreros discretos ( k estaban hasta la poya del tono mangante del hylo ) y éllos sí, generosos - k el Mojón y multis como el k tienes debajo kuoteándome * bien se han encargáo de trollear y marginar - te podían explicar off the record las 4 cosas necesarias pa´funcionar k el MierdaMojón y adláteres resumían habitualmente con un "Si no me crees o no pillas...no tengo tiempo para tí". Ésa es la vocación altruísta del troll monigote y censor al k tú lames debidamente el ojete. Afortunadamente , unos cuantos earlyadopters decentes se pasaba esos chanchullos por la raja...privadamente para ahorrarse las chapas acosadoras de puercos como Mojón y criajas bobas como tú.

K no gana un duro, dice el idiota...JUASSSS...y es k lo kojonudo es k tú eres tan plimplín, k lo mixmo te lo crees...Lo gana ( y allá él , como kadakualo y lo k trinke ) ralentizando y trolleando, suknormal de los kojonex...y éso sí k ya no tiene legitimidá alguna. AH !...y refugiándose , tontoalastrés, en el metal físico k trollea - de cara al público , claro - ...el de sus "relikias" y "diligenzias"... no en tus ETFs de chichinabo, k pa´correr riegos yastán las cryptos y multiplican el Gold virtual por dos o tres cifras, tolili.

Va, un saludete, Pirri, saláo. 













* _( cágate , hace 7 u 8 años, antes de la marea de shitcoins , su anterior personaje-milonga iba de Lambos , tudemúns y gifs de raperos con collares de Oro a cuyos padres un complot de jueces había arruináo y por éso s´iba d´Hezpaña  ...si ej k sois un puto chiste . Chistecito. )_


----------



## juli (17 May 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Mierdecilla insignificante e HIJO DE PVTA, lávate la boca con jabón antes de hablar así de una leyenda como es @Sr.Mojón. Tiene más pelazo que tú, folla más que tú, ha ganado más millones que tú y no te manda un par de negros empapados en crack para que jueguen al medievo con tu culo porque no es su estilo, pero podría hacerlo en cero coma con un simple chasquido de dedos.




Onvre, comerranas...ahora dices k eres una tía, no ? K´original. Nos la das con keso a tóas.

Ya has hecho una ouija pa´comunicar en el más allá con tus viejos asesináos por el establishment korrúto ? 

Por cierto, asínnn os lo montáis , amenazando al forerío ...menúa banda de pulgosas. Koñozimiento & reboboluzión altruíxtas, con un par.

En mi ojete pone premio hace un siglo, babitas... Anda, mea en abanico y elige un tonto, pecho lata, k tós los días se levanta alguno con algo en el bolso.

Si ej ke...


----------



## juli (17 May 2022)

Por cierto...y pa´saltar la tónica de trollacos baratos y marujeítos de pelu de Charos :

Espléndido hylo sobre fundamentales, Distorsión de Preferencias temporales, Loterías de likidez...y "Tontacos premium respaldados sólo por técnicos" .

Kedan VARIOS pases de manos...al loro con kedarte con la cerillita ardiendo en la mano. Si alguien cree k BTC en su wallet es un "fin de trayecto ...y a verlas venir"...va dáo. No le kedan chicuelinas al chow , ni ná...


----------



## Parlakistan (17 May 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> *Estás llamando estafador a un tipo que lleva recomendando e instruyendo sobre Bitcoin desde que estaba a dos dígitos hace casi diez años.
> 
> Llamas estafador a un tipo que ha hecho ricos a un puñado de foreros.
> 
> ...



Al ridículo del July le metí al ignore, es un maleducado, mala persona y corto de entendederas.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 May 2022)

China, otra vez...


----------



## juli (17 May 2022)

Relikia bárbara & diligencias de Bonanza ...en directo con Lunaticoin.

Pa´descojonarse los comentarios de los bitcoñeros, todos familiarizáos con el asunto cuando no declarando abiertamente poseer MPs. Pa´descojonarte por el patético paripé k montan al forerío en este hylo pa´k el personal no eche mano del Gold , especialmente el estafador *Mojón, *perdón, "filántropo" , k seguro va de metal hasta las rrreputísimas trancas y aún anda enredando pa´robarle las onzas a 4 chavos a foreros k tienen ahorradas 4 putas chapas sueltas, k hay k ser miserable .

En fin...caminito del Combo Ferpekto ( *MPs Físicos & Claves privadas* ) k despojará a los Central Banksters incluso del truco recurrente de eliminar el fiat PAPEL en su momento para k cualkiera deba pasar por el aro kastuzo para usar dinero. Con este dueto , mover rikeza a espaldas de cualkier sistema financiero impuesto está garantizáo. Y sin ser una lumbrera ni estar a la última innovación técnica en crypto/BTC , confiar en ofuscaciones k al final te pueden dejar en bragas , en exchanges/comercios a los k constantemente intentarán regular al milímetro y cuyo grado de anonimato es casi siempre una incógnita, ni poyas... ( iwalmente, si no tiras de ETFs metaleros como el lince Pirri, k ahí, el pan como unas tortas y como entrar a Binance con el carné en la boca, vamos... ).

Y sin riesgo de trazabilidá ni contraparte. NI de mover TODA tu rikeza a cualkier parte. El Combo es asínnn.

Lee, aprende, decide. Y no te fíes ni de su puta madre. Viene dura de kojonex y esto es una cueva de ladrones.


----------



## podemita medio (17 May 2022)

Lo de la utilidad de Bitcoin es clara.

- La primera vez en la historia que se crea un bien digital escaso, limitado, descentralizado y transferible que puede funcionar como moneda.
- Un producto anónimo inconfiscable e inmaterial fuera del control de los estados.
- Una unidad monetaria fija y estable para la eternidad. 21 millones de bitcoins, una referencia fija e inalterable, sería el equivalente invención del sistema métrico decimal frente a galones, pies, codos y brazos que crecen o decrecen según los caprichos del gobernante de turno.
- Una unidad monetaria que a diferencia del oro es inmaterial, teletransportable y verdaderamente finita. Nuestro sistema solar y el universo, están llenos de oro, pero no de bitcoins.

Es decir, la invención de un nuevo patrón monetario, el patrón Bitcoin en torno al cual fijar toda la economía mundial.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 May 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Lo de la utilidad de Bitcoin es clara.
> 
> - La primera vez en la historia que se crea un bien digital escaso, limitado, descentralizado y transferible que puede funcionar como moneda.
> - Un producto anónimo inconfiscable e inmaterial fuera del control de los estados.
> ...



Buen resumen, pero los nocoiners te dirán que:

`[ ] Es una burbuja
[ ] Es un timo
[ ] Es un esquema ponzi
[ ] Es una estafa piramidal
[ ] Es como lo de los tulipanes o los sellos
[ ] Sois unos ilusos
[ ] Jamás va a funcionar
[ ] Los gobiernos no permitirán que exista algo así
[ ] Sois una panda de autistas sin puta idea de cómo funciona el mundo real
[ ] Esto lo ha creado la élite para hacerse con más control todavía y jodernos a todos, lo suben y lo bajan cuando quieren, lo manipulan a su antojo y cuando quieran se lo cargarán
[ ] Todas son correctas`


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 May 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Lo de la utilidad de Bitcoin es clara.
> 
> - La primera vez en la historia que se crea un bien digital escaso, limitado, descentralizado y transferible que puede funcionar como moneda.
> - Un producto anónimo inconfiscable e inmaterial fuera del control de los estados.
> ...



User name don't match.

El verdadero podemita medio no sabe ni por dónde le sopla el aire, ni mucho menos sabría definir lo que es el dinero duro


----------



## podemita medio (17 May 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Buen resumen, pero los nocoiners te dirán que:
> 
> `[ ] Es una burbuja
> [ ] Es un timo
> ...



Bueno, de todo tiene que haber. En cualquier campo siempre te encontrarás negacionistas, esa es parte de la dialéctica de los debates.

Entender la economía es algo mucho más complicado de lo que parece. Si fuera fácil casi todo el mundo sería rico, y no es el caso. En parte es porque los estados hacen la economía excesivamente difícil como para que un pobre pueda emprender y salir de su destino prefijado de esclavo a tiempo parcial al que poder exprimir a impuestos.

Las universidades en su gran mayoría están financiadas por los estados, con impuestos, y las teorías económicas que explican evidentemente no van a morder la mano que les da de comer.

En España tenemos a millones de personas que sus ingresos a fin de mes dependen del estado. Si sacaran una ley que permitiera denunciar a un vecino, familiar o conocido que tuviera criptomonedas, no te quepa duda, que muchos nocoiners serían los primeros a ir a la policía a denunciarte y que te metan en la cárcel.


----------



## juli (17 May 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Buen resumen, pero los nocoiners te dirán que:
> 
> `[ ] Es una burbuja
> [ ] Es un timo
> ...



Y los nocoiners son tu referencia para algo más k para hacer demagogia barata? Porke la lista es cateta, tópica y victimixta de kojonex.

Una red digital descentralizada y frágil NUNCA podrá ser un respaldo de última instancia k rekiere un patrón global. Jamás podrá garantizar la rikeza k contiene. NUNCA es JAMÁSDELOSJAMASES. Y la rikeza global no puede confiarse a un nivel de seguridá asínnn. Sólo lo más próximo a un 100% es razonable. Y éso , por sus propiedades como Reserva de Valor , es el Gold Físico y nada más.

Iwalmente, ni el hombre, ni por supuesto Bitcoin controlan el tiempo. Por lo k la preferencia temporal k se atribuye a Bitcoin es filfa...y éso es clave para k un dinero más valioso en el tiempo sea deseable, lo k lo hace ideal para el ahorro. NADA puede valer más en el futuro k en el presente...simplemente porke el futuro es una incógnita. El día k BTC rompa esa tendencia, romperá la percepción actual - y tendrá cualidades, sin duda...pero distintas -.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 May 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> China, otra vez...



No nos interesa nada de lo que hagan allí, por supuesto su próxima prohibición de bitcoin aun menos.


----------



## MIP (17 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes: no estoy intentando probar que XRPL es mejor que Bitcoin.
> 
> Ese mismo argumento que sugieres ya lo planteaba un usuario en 2013 en el link que puse más arriba y ahí mismo tienes la respuesta de David Schwartz (DS) si quieres saber más.
> 
> ...



Ya me he leído ese artículo, que solo cuenta las cosas muy por encima, y me he leído la documentación del protocolo que es más completa, y a pesar de que XRP usa varios trucos bastante interesantes como la lista dinámica de denegación de nodos, me afirmo en lo mismo. 

Solo existe a día de hoy una fórmula para alcanzar un consenso entre nodos que no confían en absoluto entre sí, de un modo totalmente externo a la cadena, que es usando PoW. 

Los algoritmos tipo PoS, PoH o derivados de ambos, dependen de información interna a la cadena y, en diferentes escalas, tienen una menor resistencia a un ataque Sybil, cuando no dependen enteramente de una súper mayoría de nodos fiables. 

Solamente es cuestión de poner un precio al ataque a la cadena y cual es el incentivo de hacerlo.


----------



## sirpask (17 May 2022)

Recordad:

1- Shitcoins 
2- Bitcoins 
3- Monedas digitales de bancos centrales.


Son 3 cosas distintas.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 May 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Recordad:
> 
> 1- Shitcoins
> 2- Bitcoins
> ...



¿Diferencia entre shitcoins y CBDCs?
Porque si no lo parecen, son lo mismo.


----------



## Individuo soberano (17 May 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Bukele habla de bitcoin con bancos centrales y entidades financieras de 44 países
> 
> 
> 32 bancos centrales y 12 instituciones de supervisión financiera de un total de 44 países asistirán a una conferencia en la que se hablará de bitcoin.
> ...



"Los 44 países provienen de los continentes africano, asiático y sudamericano. No hay representantes de Europa, América del Norte, ni Oceanía. Se debe a que* el evento fue organizado por la Alianza para la Inclusión Financiera (AFI),* organismo que promueve el uso de servicios financieros para la inclusión de la población no bancarizada."



el cabrero dijo:


> FORO DE DOHA (diciembre 2019): Viene a decir que por primera vez en la historia se dan 3 condiciones: gobalización, interconectividad, alta productividad (por la que hay excedente de producción). En base a este nuevo contexto es una cuestión de voluntad política erradicar el hambre del mundo, tener educación gratuita todos y alcanzar una NUEVA ERA para la humanidad.


----------



## kynes (17 May 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Ya me he leído ese artículo, que solo cuenta las cosas muy por encima, y me he leído la documentación del protocolo que es más completa, y a pesar de que XRP usa varios trucos bastante interesantes como la lista dinámica de denegación de nodos, me afirmo en lo mismo.
> 
> Solo existe a día de hoy una fórmula para alcanzar un consenso entre nodos que no confían en absoluto entre sí, de un modo totalmente externo a la cadena, que es usando PoW.
> 
> ...



¿Esto también lo leíste?

IPs and nodes have nothing to do with anything. The algorithm doesn't care how many IPs or nodes you have or don't have. It's based on public keys that human beings have chosen to extend very small amounts of trust to. As for "it's really easy to get an IP, but extremely hard to prove you work in a proof-of-work system", that's basically false. They both take money. What's hard to do is convince other human beings that lots of keys have totally independent ownership when they actually don't.
– David Schwartz
Nov 13, 2013 at 0:52


Todo es cuestión de pasta. Un ataque del 51% a cualquier red POW por unas 2 o 3 decenas de Bitcoins , dicen Cost of a 51% Attack for Different Cryptocurrencies | Crypto51


----------



## sirpask (17 May 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> ¿Diferencia entre shitcoins y CBDCs?
> Porque si no lo parecen, son lo mismo.



Pues tienen una diferencia muy importante. Los CBDCs ya sabes que son monedas dirigidas, controladas y editables por politicos y sus secuaces para controlar a la poblacion. No engañan a nadie.

Las shitcoins van de guays, de descentralizadas, de independientes, de paz y amor... Y son shit.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 May 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Las shitcoins van de guays, de descentralizadas, de independientes, de paz y amor... Y son shit.



Debe quedar registrado nuevamente en este hilo.
Incluída Ethereum.


----------



## kynes (17 May 2022)

Individuo soberano dijo:


> "Los 44 países provienen de los continentes africano, asiático y sudamericano. No hay representantes de Europa, América del Norte, ni Oceanía. Se debe a que* el evento fue organizado por la Alianza para la Inclusión Financiera (AFI),* organismo que promueve el uso de servicios financieros para la inclusión de la población no bancarizada."



44 , que quede claro quien manda 









El Salvador expone experimento de bitcóin a entes financieros de 44 países


San Salvador, 16 may (EFE).- Las autoridades financieras y del Gobierno de El Salvador destacaron este lunes ante representantes de bancos centrales de 44 países la adopción del bitcóin y la creación de una billetera digital como mecanismo de inclusión financiera. El Salvador es la sede de la 25...




www.swissinfo.ch


----------



## ChosLive (18 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Todo es cuestión de pasta. Un ataque del 51% a cualquier red POW por unas 2 o 3 decenas de Bitcoins , dicen Cost of a 51% Attack for Different Cryptocurrencies | Crypto51



No se de donde sale esa cifra que pone ahí, pero en la práctica es imposible a día de hoy un ataque así, tendrías que controlar unos 6 o 7 mil nodos y tener mas del 51% de la electricidad que se utiliza para minar Bitcoin. ¿Como haces para montar una infraestructura así sin que te pillen?

Y lo mas importante, después de gastar millones en tener el 51% de la red, ¿Que pasa si pasados unos minutos te detectan, te invalidan tus transacciones y pierdes toda la inversiín realizada? Que al final terminarías minando Bitcoin, porque así ganas dinero, de la otra manera gastas electricidad y recursos para nada.

Fíjate que al final de la fila de Bitcoin, tienes un 0% de posibilidad de realizarse con NiceHash (que es lo que valora esa tabla)

Otra cosa son las shitcoin, que no tienen ni nodos y nadie las está minando. Esas si pueden ser atacadas, y son atacadas amenudo, produciendo reorganiozaciones de sus bloques y dobles gastos, pero en Bitcoin, cada día que pasa lo hace mas imposible si cabe.

Ni siquiera controlando los pools de minería se podría hacer, porque en cuanto empiecen, los mineros dejarían de colaborar con ellos y minarían en otro lado, o incluso minarían en solitario.

No veo forma de destruir Bitcoin ni de paralizar su funcionamiento de ninguna manera. El fenómeno Bitcoin es irreproducible, es único en la historia y no se va a repetir

PD: Fíjate en la tabla que hay monedas con el mismo algoritmo que utiliza Bitcoin para ser minado, SHA256, que si pueden ser atacadas con mayor probabilidad, como por ejemplo Bitcoin Cash. Cuando mayor es la cantidad de nodos y de mineros, mas segura es la red. Si mañana saliera una nueva moneda que utilizara SHA256, podría ser atacada porque solo habría que desviar una milésima parte de la electricidad gastada en Bitcoin para destruir esa nueva moneda. Si de verdad crees que por 30 Bitcoins se ataca la red Bitcoin, estás en un error gigantesco. Te lo digo para que te informes mejor.


----------



## _______ (18 May 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> No se de donde sale esa cifra que pone ahí, pero en la práctica es imposible a día de hoy un ataque así, tendrías que controlar unos 6 o 7 mil nodos y tener mas del 51% de la electricidad que se utiliza para minar Bitcoin. ¿Como haces para montar una infraestructura así sin que te pillen?
> 
> Y lo mas importante, después de gastar millones en tener el 51% de la red, ¿Que pasa si pasados unos minutos te detectan, te invalidan tus transacciones y pierdes toda la inversiín realizada? Que al final terminarías minando Bitcoin, porque así ganas dinero, de la otra manera gastas electricidad y recursos para nada.
> 
> ...



bitcoin tiene un gran fallo reconocido por el mismo sathosi en los primeros post y reconocido por este que ese fallo de fungibilidad se podría solucionar con ring signatures. Incluso Andreas Max y Saylor lo reconocen Andreas. Monero


----------



## Red Star (18 May 2022)

juli dijo:


> Onvre, comerranas...ahora dices k eres una tía, no ? K´original. Nos la das con keso a tóas.
> 
> Ya has hecho una ouija pa´comunicar en el más allá con tus viejos asesináos por el establishment korrúto ?
> 
> ...



No entiendo la mitad de lo que rebuznas, se ve que tienes lenguaje propio. A la nevera te vas. Busca halluda especializada, dicen que en la seguridac sosial hay buenos psicólocos.

El ignore es la auténtica saluc.


----------



## kynes (18 May 2022)

Pero fíjate @ChosLive que aunque la tabla no esté actualizada y un ataque así en principio "no tenga sentido" , el ataque del 51% a Bitcoin si es posible.

No es que lo diga yo, es que es como lo diseñaron, ¿te parece poca y mala información el white paper?:
“_El *incentivo* puede ayudar a que los nodos permanezcan honestos. Si un atacante codicioso fuera capaz de reunir más potencia CPU que la de todos los nodos honestos, tendría que escoger entre usarla para defraudar a la gente robándoles los pagos recibidos, o usarla para generar nuevas monedas. Debe encontrar más rentable respetar las reglas, esas reglas que le favorecen entregándole más monedas nuevas que a todos los demás en conjunto, que socavar el sistema y la validez de su propia riqueza_”.

Que a nivel financiero no tenga incentivo directo no quiere decir que para determinados agentes no pudiera ser algo a lo que saquen provecho.

Si saqué la referencia al ataque del 51% no fue como ataque a Bitcoin sino porque @MIP comento que "Solamente es cuestión de poner un precio al ataque a la cadena y cual es el incentivo de hacerlo." Y efectivamente es así . Da igual de qué blockchain , red o sistema se trate. Es un principio básico de seguridad informática "si estás conectado eres atacable". 

Y vuelvo a la reflexion de David Schwartz, porque lo que me interesaba saber es por qué otros protocolos y redes blockchain no resuelven bien el doble gasto y no son tan seguros como POW








How does Ripple solve the double-spend problem?


How does the Ripple system solve the double-spend problem? Does it also use some block-chain-like entity that officially dictates which transactions are confirmed and which are not, or does it use ...




bitcoin.stackexchange.com


----------



## ChosLive (18 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> el ataque del 51% a Bitcoin si es posible.



Es posible si fabricas 100.000 ASIC (me lo invento) construyes una central nuclear al lado de ellos (o unas cuantas centrales) y rezas para que la red bitcoin no haga nada, si al dia siguiente te cambian el algoritmo de minado que haces?

Es cierto que es posible claro que si, pero es completamente antoeconómico si pretendes ganar dinero, y si eres un gobierno mundial que solo quiere destruir Bitcoin, te iba a durar poco la intentona, después de realizar esa labor titánica te encuentras con que los nodos bitcoin han actualizado el software y todo el trabajo hecho no vale para nada, porque estarías minando ya la cadena "no oficial"

Si lo que intentas decir es que es posible a nivel teórico si lo es, se conoce perfectamente el método que habría que utilizar, y es ese, utilizar elevadísimas cantidades de energía, fabricar una cantidad titánica de ASIC, y competir con los mineros legítimos, si superas el 51% lo tendrás hecho, al menos durante un ratito, pero la comunidad Bitcoin no se va a quedar mirando sin hacer nada. Digamos que atacar Bitcoin tendría un coste gigantesco y tendrías que mantenerlo en el tiempo, sin embargo en redes sin prueba de trabajo, si te haces con el control de mas del 51% de las monedas en stacking, ya nadie te las puede quitar y puedes estar atacando gratis la red en cada bloque.

Respecto a lo otro que preguntas, ¿Leiste el enlace que te envié?

Para atacar una red POS solo tienes que comprar monedas, pero para Bitcoin es una odisea, ganaría Bitcoin esa batalla claramente, no tengo ninguna duda.


----------



## kynes (18 May 2022)

Que si , si en eso estamos de acuerdo, POS no es la solución nada, esa es una de las razones por las que ETH tiene los días contados ....



Atención a los argumentos del entrevistador:
- todo lo que necesitas es un 51%
- costoso solo si usas tú dinero, no si es robado

El tipo de ataque basado en HW ASIC sería costoso pero realizable, no es imposible para un país o grupo de interés. Pero también hay otra forma de hacerlo controlando los mining pools. No es cuestión de coste, el incentivo para ser bueno del white paper de Bitcoin no es suficiente garantía de seguridad nos pongamos como nos pongamos.


----------



## ChosLive (18 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Pero también hay otra forma de hacerlo controlando los mining pools



Al final las piscinas mineras solo se crearon para que los mineros tengan ganancias mas sostenidas y constantes en el tiempo. Si se hace un ataque con ellos, convenciendoles que dejer de ganar dinero con las comisiones que se llevan a cambio de hacer un ataque y que no vuelvan a confiar en ellos, los mineros minarían en otra parte o en solitario, los pools no son realmente necesarios para mantener la red, es solo una comodidad para los mineros nada mas.

Según lo que indicas solo intentas putualizar que es posible, pues si es posible, hacerse se puede hacer si los interesados ponen sobre la mesa toda la carne en el asador que estamos diciendo, pero que tenga éxito es otra cosa.

Y como los que pretendan hacerlo saben que van a tirar a la basura todo ese esfuerzo, no lo harán. Es que ni lo intentan, pero sin embargo si deciden unirse, ganarán dinero y contribuirán a mejorar la seguridad de la red. Ese es el incentivo.

La verdad me gustaría ver lo que planteas, sería bueno para Bitcoin y demostraría a los escepticos su fortaleza.

Sobre lo otro que planetas, te ha contestado el forero @MIP


----------



## kynes (18 May 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> Respecto a lo otro que preguntas, ¿Leiste el enlace que te envié?



Ok. Si mire ese artículo de opinión por encima, pero se refiere a PoS. Estáis asumiendo que el algoritmo de consenso de XRPL es PoS y no es así [1802.07242] Analysis of the XRP Ledger Consensus Protocol

Os lo traigo solo por si son los árboles los que os impidan ver el bosque, ya en tema de creencias no voy a entrar.


----------



## juli (18 May 2022)

Es gracioso calibrar al milímetro los costes de un atake del 51% a BTC...cuando el asalto por volumen monetario ya existe y marca el día a día del mercáo crypto desde su inicio...y sin alterar una puta letra de código. El de Bitcoin dificilmente se producirá , porke sencillamente los CBanksters no lo necesitan para el timo en curso. Al contrario, necesitan un Bitcoin poderoso cual primo de zumosol.

Esperemos k sea inminente un do de pecho del Kanibalixmo de Nakamoto ( ahí saldrá el estafador filántropo Mojón a fardar de dominancias e infiélnos inminentes y akojonar a la chavalería shitcoñera...as usual ) . Si el bujero negro se repite EN CONDICIONES también al fin d´este ciclo, GAME OVER.

La solución, entre este año y el siguiente. Casualmente, coincidiendo con los lanzamientos , según hojas de ruta propias , de las CBDC globales, mirusté. Akí seguiréis con la panfletada de si son centralizás, controlaóras "dictadura china style" y la poya en verso...

Habéis valoráo el borrador del diseño de la CBDC del Tesoro Yankee ?

ÑAM ÑAM...& Jroña k jroña...


----------



## Beborn (18 May 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> ¿Diferencia entre shitcoins y CBDCs?
> Porque si no lo parecen, son lo mismo.



La diferencia es quien te roba tu dinero.

O una empresa privada / venture capital... o el gobierno de turno.


----------



## barborico (18 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Y vuelvo a la reflexion de David Schwartz, porque lo que me interesaba saber es por qué otros protocolos y redes blockchain no resuelven bien el doble gasto y no son tan seguros como POW
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En cualquier red que no sea pow, tienes que confiar en terceros. O pow o confiar en terceros.

Del paper que pones: 


> As of the time this paper was written, the recommended XRP trust model
> has all nodes listening to either a single UNL consisting of 5 nodes, or a UNL
> consisting of those 5 nodes plus one extra node (typically the extra node is one-
> self; nodes that listen to these extended UNLs are thus called ”leaves”, since
> they branch off slightly from the core network).



Desconozco que poder tienen esos nodos a los que todos los demás escuchan, y si tengo que elegir un modelo no-POW, elijo el de obyte por la sencilla razón de que no pueden censurar transacciones (para censurar una tendrían que censurar todas) pero evidentemente sí pueden parar la confirmación de las transacciones de la red dañando su propia reputación en el proceso (y en ese caso los datos ya confirmados estarían seguros y la red debería ser reiniciada desde ese punto con una actualización del software que cambie esa lista de nodos a la vez) : 








Order Providers | Obyte — a ledger without middlemen


Order providers are users whose transactions are used to establish order on the DAG.




obyte.org












DAG vs Blockchain


To make it clear how DAG is different from blockchain, we prepared a side-by-side comparison of the two technologies by several criteria.




blog.obyte.org





En el caso de la popular BSC pues es lo mismo, son 21 validadores que han bloqueado 10000 BNB cada uno, si se confabulan pueden hacer lo que quieran porque ellos deciden lo que van en los bloques (al contrario que en obyte, donde "solo" pueden parar la red), claro que en este caso los incentivos para el validador que decida "salirse de la confabulación" son grandes, pero sigues igual, teniendo que confiar en terceros: Validator - Binance Chain Docs


----------



## asilei (18 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ...
> No es cuestión de coste, el incentivo para ser bueno del white paper de Bitcoin no es suficiente garantía de seguridad nos pongamos como nos pongamos.



Cuanta ignorancia demuestras en cada frase... aunque me quedo solo con tu manipulación sobre incentivos, que para mi son lo mas relevante del ecosistema BitCoin y considero adecuado explicarlo.

Los incentivos de Bitcoin son la GARANTIA de la colaboración entre los diferentes actores de su cadena, cada uno de ellos actuando por su propio interés garantiza la operativa y la seguridad del BitCoin en su conjunto. Justamente esta colaboración es lo que garantiza el valor de bitcoin, y garantiza también que a más valor MAS seguridad. Es el circulo que se retroalimenta y garantiza su continuidad, porque a mas valor aunque sufrirá mayores tentaciones de ataque, tendrá más seguridad para poner el listón más alto. Por lo tanto los incentivos de bitcoin son GARANTIA de VALOR y de SEGURIDAD.

De todas maneras entrando en el mundo de la ciencia ficción. Imaginemos que un grupo de actores suficientemente grande, en contra de su propio interés, decide realizar un ataque del 51% en mineria. NO SIRVE PARA NADA si no tienes TAMBIÉN el 51% DE LOS NODOS QUE VERIFICAN LOS BLOQUES. Sin esta verificación, los bloques NO se incorporan en la blockchain. 
Sigamos suponiendo que también consigues el control del 51% de los nodos, tienes que mantener este control de forma CONTINUADA, y lo máximo que conseguirás es un Fork (como ya ha habido en el pasado) de una BitCoin privada con tus mineros y tus nodos, que no va a querer nadie más, porque te has cargado la máximas garantias de confianza en BitCoin, la descentralización. Sin esta garantía primordial, todos los incentivos de Bitcoin se te giran en contra y te quedarás solo en el desierto con una infraestructura enorme para nada. Eso si, podrás reducir esta mega infraestructura a sólo Un minero y Un Nodo, minando bloques vacios hasta el final de los tiempos. Enhorabuena, has conseguido con un coste enorme lo que cualquier friqui puede conseguir desde su casa en una tarde con su PC portatil con el mismo beneficio: ninguno.

Espero haber aclarado dudas sobre la mecánica de incentivos BitCoin a la gente de buena fe que nos está leyendo. Mas info:

El numero de mineros es desconocido, pero una estimación la tienes con la metrica de Terahash/seg hash-rate
El numero de nodos también es desconocido, pero según ultimas estimaciones, es un numero varias magnitudes superior al de mineros. ¿Cuántos nodos de Bitcoin existen en el mundo? - CryptoDivisas
Cualquiera puede tener un nodo en casa, cualquier ordenador de sobremesa sirve para tener un full node con replica de la Blockchain incluida. Solo necesitas un PC conectado a Internet 24x7 con 10GB de disco y 2GB de RAM Running A Full Node - Bitcoin


----------



## Seronoser (18 May 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1059412



Ufff y eres un usuario del 2006 tío.
Con toda la info del foro podías haber tirado 100 euretes en esa cosa rara del Bitcoin, a 0,10 dolares.
Hoy tendrías 30 millones de dólares.

A cambio aquí estás, intentando hacerte el gracioso, cuando lo que demuestras es una angustia interna tremebunda, por haber perdido el tren de tu vida, y habérselo hecho perder a los demás. Te perseguirá toda la vida.
Me imagino que ha tenido que ser terrible ver crecer BTC desde tu atalaya de nocoiner premium.

Te has comido todos los hilos de BTC del foro, absolutamente todos. Y ahora...exudas memes para paliar tu déficit existencial.
Lo malo es que el futuro pinta peor aún para tí.
Sé fuerte. No quiero extenderme en tu dolor, no puedo ni imaginarme por lo que pasas.
Un abrazo.


----------



## MIP (18 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Esto también lo leíste?
> 
> IPs and nodes have nothing to do with anything. The algorithm doesn't care how many IPs or nodes you have or don't have. It's based on public keys that human beings have chosen to extend very small amounts of trust to.



Pero esto no tiene mucho que ver con el consenso de xrp ni con el de otra crypto que yo sepa. 

Los nodos verifican y los mineros minan, aunque en el caso de xrp esta función no está tan segregada como en una moneda PoW.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ufff y eres un usuario del 2006 tío.
> Con toda la info del foro podías haber tirado 100 euretes en esa cosa rara del Bitcoin, a 0,10 dolares.
> Hoy tendrías 30 millones de dólares.
> 
> ...



Del próximo arreón se quedará también fuera, es una historia que parece que se repite.


----------



## Burbujarras (18 May 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Bueno, de todo tiene que haber. En cualquier campo siempre te encontrarás negacionistas, esa es parte de la dialéctica de los debates.
> 
> Entender la economía es algo mucho más complicado de lo que parece. Si fuera fácil casi todo el mundo sería rico, y no es el caso. En parte es porque los estados hacen la economía excesivamente difícil como para que un pobre pueda emprender y salir de su destino prefijado de esclavo a tiempo parcial al que poder exprimir a impuestos.
> 
> ...



En el reddit de antiwork no parecen estar de acuerdo con las conclusiones de los coiners. Será el coinismo pues, una religión/secta más que otra cosa.


----------



## kynes (18 May 2022)

Gracias por la detallada respuesta pero para mi Garantía e Incentivo siguen siendo cosas distintas ¿Han cambiado las reglas del juego desde que escribieron el White paper? Si no han cambiado las reglas, un agente malicioso un grupo de actores, y con los recursos necesarios en teoría podría pueden provocar un ataque del 51% . Que estén quemando su dinero o el de otros y que saquen algún beneficio directo o indirecto de ello ya es otra cuestión. Pero lo que yo entiendo del Whitepaper, y da igual si lo lees en inglés o en español, es que el incentivo no es garantía de nada, es sólo una herramienta para mantener a los nodos siguiendo las reglas porque es lo que por lógica les interesa. 

Evidentemente, un ataque de esas características no puede ser mantenido en el tiempo, pero ¿afectaría a la reputación de la red y al precio?



asilei dijo:


> Cuanta ignorancia demuestras en cada frase... aunque me quedo solo con tu manipulación sobre incentivos, que para mi son lo mas relevante del ecosistema BitCoin y considero adecuado explicarlo.
> 
> Los incentivos de Bitcoin son la *GARANTIA* de la colaboración entre los diferentes actores de su cadena, cada uno de ellos actuando por su propio interés garantiza la operativa y la seguridad del BitCoin en su conjunto. Justamente esta colaboración es lo que garantiza el valor de bitcoin, y garantiza también que a más valor MAS seguridad. Es el circulo que se retroalimenta y garantiza su continuidad, porque a mas valor aunque sufrirá mayores tentaciones de ataque, tendrá más seguridad para poner el listón más alto. Por lo tanto los incentivos de bitcoin son *GARANTIA de VALOR y de SEGURIDAD*.
> 
> ...





Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> *6. Incentivo *... El incentivo *puede* *ayudar a animar* a los nodos a mantenerse honestos. Si un atacante egoísta es capaz de reunir más potencia de CPU que todos los nodos honestos, este *tendría que elegir* entre utilizarla para defraudar a la gente robando sus pagos de vuelta, o en utilizarla para generar monedas nuevas. *Debería encontrar más rentable* jugar por las reglas, tales regla lo favorecen a el con más monedas que a todos los demás combinados, que socavar el sistema y la validez de su propia riqueza. ...




Dejo aquí otro dato interesante: Bitcoin Is Still Concentrated in a Few Hands, Study Finds

" ... .The concentration of miners is even more profound, data show. NBER found that the top *10% of miners control 90% of the Bitcoin mining capacity, and just 0.1% (about 50 miners) control 50% of mining capacity*.

Such a high concentration could make the Bitcoin network vulnerable to a 51% attack, where a colluding set of miners or one miner is able to take control of a majority of the network. NBER found *the concentration also decreases following sharp increases in the Bitcoin price, meaning the probability the network is vulnerable to a 51% attack is higher when Bitcoin’s price drops sharply.* ..."


----------



## ChosLive (18 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Evidentemente, un ataque de esas características no puede ser mantenido en el tiempo, pero ¿afectaría a la reputación de la red y al precio?



Si, mejoraría la reputación de Bitcoin al verse que es resistente a ataques tan poderosos.


----------



## El Anarquista (18 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Gracias por la detallada respuesta pero para mi Garantía e Incentivo siguen siendo cosas distintas ¿Han cambiado las reglas del juego desde que escribieron el White paper? Si no han cambiado las reglas, un agente malicioso un grupo de actores, y con los recursos necesarios en teoría podría pueden provocar un ataque del 51% . Que estén quemando su dinero o el de otros y que saquen algún beneficio directo o indirecto de ello ya es otra cuestión. Pero lo que yo entiendo del Whitepaper, y da igual si lo lees en inglés o en español, es que el incentivo no es garantía de nada, es sólo una herramienta para mantener a los nodos siguiendo las reglas porque es lo que por lógica les interesa.
> 
> Evidentemente, un ataque de esas características no puede ser mantenido en el tiempo, pero ¿afectaría a la reputación de la red y al precio?
> 
> ...



No es necesario que un ataque del 51% sea sostenido en el tiempo, la confianza se iría a tomar por saco :-D... Eso lo que provocaría es ventas en cascada. 

Además es que: 

1 - La minería tiende a concentrarse en ciertos grupos, lo que importa no son los equipos minando o la energía gastada, sino de quién son los equipos y quien gasta la energía... Si todo es de Black Rock no hay más protección de la red :-D... 

2 - A la hora de plantar si un ataque es "caro o barato" en realidad tan "seguro" es una red cuyo coste de ataque sea de 100 millones, como de 1000, como de 10.000... Ya los 100 millones desde un punto de vista puramente económico no tiene sentido gastarlos...

3 - No hay únicamente motivos económicos, puede haber motivos geopolíticos o relacionados con la seguridad nacional y la protección de una divisa nacional... Con lo cual ahí ya es absurdo el planteamiento económico... (antieconómico es por ejemplo almacenar armas nucleares en sótanos :-D...)... Antieconómico es tener 24 submarinos Trident en movimiento... 

* Y en cuanto a los motivos económicos, hay motivos que son externos a la red de bitcoin y también serían económicos... Es decir, que tú no recibas satoshis por proteger la red y seas penalizado no quiere decir que tú no puedas beneficiarte de la caída del bitcoin mediante otros sistemas.


----------



## mr nobody (19 May 2022)

BTC Mass Adoption On The Horizon As Over 40 Nations Set To Discuss Bitcoin In El Salvador


President Nayib Bukele has announced that El Salvador would be hosting 44 countries “to discuss financial inclusion, digital economy




zycrypto.com





No encuentro nada de informacion de como fue esa cumbre, alguien sabe algo?


----------



## ChosLive (19 May 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> No es necesario que un ataque del 51% sea sostenido en el tiempo, la confianza se iría a tomar por saco :-D... Eso lo que provocaría es ventas en cascada.



Si tu lo dices...



El Anarquista dijo:


> La minería tiende a concentrarse en ciertos grupos, lo que importa no son los equipos minando o la energía gastada, sino de quién son los equipos y quien gasta la energía... Si todo es de Black Rock no hay más protección de la red :-D...



Ya se ha explicado antes que la minería es un negocio profesionalizado, los que validan son los nodos.



El Anarquista dijo:


> A la hora de plantar si un ataque es "caro o barato" en realidad tan "seguro" es una red cuyo coste de ataque sea de 100 millones, como de 1000, como de 10.000... Ya los 100 millones desde un punto de vista puramente económico no tiene sentido gastarlos...



Seguís sin intender que no es cuestión de dinero



El Anarquista dijo:


> No hay únicamente motivos económicos, puede haber motivos geopolíticos o relacionados con la seguridad nacional y la protección de una divisa nacional... Con lo cual ahí ya es absurdo el planteamiento económico... (antieconómico es por ejemplo almacenar armas nucleares en sótanos :-D...)... Antieconómico es tener 24 submarinos Trident en movimiento...



Estoy de acuerdo, pero una vez sobre la mesa, Bitcoin ya no puede pararse, si ocurre un evento de semejante magnitud, la red bitcoin está preparada para funcionar con mineros pequeños y descentralizados que se unirían al quedar fuera de juego los grandes mineros.

Seguid imaginando un ataque a Bitcoin, ya si eso lo hacen cuando valga 1 millon o mas cada BTC.


----------



## SolyCalma (19 May 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> BTC Mass Adoption On The Horizon As Over 40 Nations Set To Discuss Bitcoin In El Salvador
> 
> 
> President Nayib Bukele has announced that El Salvador would be hosting 44 countries “to discuss financial inclusion, digital economy
> ...



Paraguay, Angola, Haiti, Guinea.. cuidao que como se unan esas superpotencias se lia eh.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (19 May 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Ufff y eres un usuario del 2006 tío.
> Con toda la info del foro podías haber tirado 100 euretes en esa cosa rara del Bitcoin, a 0,10 dolares.
> Hoy tendrías 30 millones de dólares.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja!

No te lo crees ni tú. Me siento genial siendo consecuente y no invirtiendo en burbujas de GIFs de monos que algún iluso compró por cientos de miles o de certificados digitales cuya seña de identidad es tener la cara de un perro.

No necesito esas mierdas. Y puedo entender la rabia de aquellos para los que su única posibilidad de escapar a una vida de mierda es echar dinero en burbujas ultraespeculativas cuya mayor utilidad es blanquear capitales. La historia ya ha acabado para algunos, en Reddit entristece ver los casos de gente pensando en el suicidio como UNICA opción. Ellos ya se han dado contra la realidad, al resto os deseo mejor suerte con vuestros certificados respaldados en NADA.


----------



## vpsn (19 May 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Jajajaja!
> 
> No te lo crees ni tú. Me siento genial siendo consecuente y no invirtiendo en burbujas de GIFs de monos que algún iluso compró por cientos de miles o de certificados digitales cuya seña de identidad es tener la cara de un perro.
> 
> No necesito esas mierdas. Y puedo entender la rabia de aquellos para los que su única posibilidad de escapar a una vida de mierda es echar dinero en burbujas ultraespeculativas cuya mayor utilidad es blanquear capitales. La historia ya ha acabado para algunos, en Reddit entristece ver los casos de gente pensando en el suicidio como UNICA opción. Ellos ya se han dado contra la realidad, al resto os deseo mejor suerte con vuestros certificados respaldados en NADA.



esta claro que es el momento de comprar, no falla


----------



## Individuo soberano (19 May 2022)

Individuo soberano dijo:


> Otro por aquí que lleva 2 años tomando decisiones en base al escenario que plantea el OP
> 
> Hay que estar preparado para un contexto mundial de máxima incertidumbre e inestabilidad por el colapso del estado nación como forma de organización poliítica. No solo ocurrirá en España sino a nivel global. No van a poder financiar por las vías habituales la actividad de la nación por el envilecimiento de la moneda y su incapacidad para regular el espacio digital con la consecuente reducción de la capacidad de cobrar impuestos por la llegada del digital cash y la cibereconomía
> 
> ...





el cabrero dijo:


> “Desde nuestro punto de vista, estás presenciando nada menos que el declive de la Edad Moderna. Es un desarrollo impulsado por una lógica despiadada pero oculta. Más de lo que comúnmente entendemos, el próximo milenio ya no será’moderno’. Decimos esto no para implicar que se enfrente a un futuro salvaje o atrasado, aunque eso es posible, sino para enfatizar que la etapa de la historia que ahora se abre será cualitativamente diferente de aquello en lo que naciste.
> Se acerca algo nuevo. Así como las sociedades agrícolas diferían en especie de las bandas de caza y recolección, y las sociedades industriales diferían radicalmente de los sistemas agrícolas feudales o campesinos, el Nuevo Mundo por venir marcará un cambio radical de todo lo visto antes ”.
> 
> -“The Sovereign Individual”, página 53


----------



## tolomeo (19 May 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Jajajaja!
> 
> No te lo crees ni tú. Me siento genial siendo consecuente y no invirtiendo en burbujas de GIFs de monos que algún iluso compró por cientos de miles o de certificados digitales cuya seña de identidad es tener la cara de un perro.
> 
> No necesito esas mierdas. Y puedo entender la rabia de aquellos para los que su única posibilidad de escapar a una vida de mierda es echar dinero en burbujas ultraespeculativas cuya mayor utilidad es blanquear capitales. La historia ya ha acabado para algunos, en Reddit entristece ver los casos de gente pensando en el suicidio como UNICA opción. Ellos ya se han dado contra la realidad, al resto os deseo mejor suerte con vuestros certificados respaldados en NADA.



Este tío es tonto


----------



## Seronoser (19 May 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Jajajaja!
> 
> No te lo crees ni tú. Me siento genial siendo consecuente y no invirtiendo en burbujas de GIFs de monos que algún iluso compró por cientos de miles o de certificados digitales cuya seña de identidad es tener la cara de un perro.
> 
> No necesito esas mierdas. Y puedo entender la rabia de aquellos para los que su única posibilidad de escapar a una vida de mierda es echar dinero en burbujas ultraespeculativas cuya mayor utilidad es blanquear capitales. La historia ya ha acabado para algunos, en Reddit entristece ver los casos de gente pensando en el suicidio como UNICA opción. Ellos ya se han dado contra la realidad, al resto os deseo mejor suerte con vuestros certificados respaldados en NADA.



Sabemos que debe ser durísimo.
Yo te entiendo, la negación, la rabia, el aparentar.

30 millones de dólares tío...todo lo que podrías hacer...y darle a tu familia, a tu descendencia...
Y aquí estás, escribiendo unas líneas en burbuja con risas prefabricadas.
Estás peor aún de lo que aparentas.

No descarto que acabes suicidándote ante tus malas decisiones económicas.
Toda enfermedad tiene sus síntomas. Y los tuyos son evidentes. Y no van a mejorar.
Sé fuerte. Un abrazo.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 May 2022)

SolyCalma dijo:


> Paraguay, Angola, Haiti, Guinea.. cuidao que como se unan esas superpotencias se lia eh.



No deberías tomar a risa eso, si se unen esas hay muchas más posibilidades que sigan uniéndose más y más países, desdolarizando la economía mundial.


----------



## CBDC (19 May 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Jajajaja!
> 
> No te lo crees ni tú. Me siento genial siendo consecuente y no invirtiendo en burbujas de GIFs de monos que algún iluso compró por cientos de miles o de certificados digitales cuya seña de identidad es tener la cara de un perro.
> 
> No necesito esas mierdas. Y puedo entender la rabia de aquellos para los que su única posibilidad de escapar a una vida de mierda es echar dinero en burbujas ultraespeculativas cuya mayor utilidad es blanquear capitales. La historia ya ha acabado para algunos, en Reddit entristece ver los casos de gente pensando en el suicidio como UNICA opción. Ellos ya se han dado contra la realidad, al resto os deseo mejor suerte con vuestros certificados respaldados en NADA.



Creo que este es el hilo de Bitcoin, no de las mierdas de las que hablas.


----------



## cholesfer (19 May 2022)

Bueno... Centrándonos en los movimientos de BTC q es lo que nos interesa a algunos...

... La dominancia está subiendo y en el diario está en so ñbreventa y pinta que va a bajar ya y de manera "brusca".

Que podemos esperar de ese descenso? Porque podríamos ver una salida del dinero en el mercado importante, y que tanto BTC como el totalmarketcap alcancen la SMA 200...lo que nos llevaría a btc al precio de....tendria q mirarlo otra vez pero creo q era 21o22k...

...den sus opiniones pq estoy en sacar todo aunq sea en pérdidas.

Saludos.


----------



## kynes (19 May 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Bueno... Centrándonos en los movimientos de BTC q es lo que nos interesa a algunos...
> 
> ... La dominancia está subiendo y en el diario está en so ñbreventa y pinta que va a bajar ya y de manera "brusca".
> 
> ...



Señal de compra. No es broma, luego te explico.

Ya lo he comentado antes en este y otros hilos . Que estos en Onda 4 Ew sigue siendo lo más probable. Objetivos siguen siendo los mismos. Podría haber una pequeña subida antes de seguir bajando. Fase muy emocional. Mucha gente se quedará pillada a contrapie haciendo lo que dices que quieres hacer, jugar a una sola apuesta... Jugarlo todo o sacarlo todo. 

Bitcoin podria aún bajar un poco para tocar el final de 4. Luego la onda 5 le lleva a entre 100k-200k . Hay gente a la que le parece poco, pero esos deberían rezar porque el conteo sea ese. Si bajará de 22k es cuando deberíamos empezar a preocuparnos, aunque hay quienes calculan que puede bajar un poco de 20.


----------



## Elvensen (20 May 2022)

Otro mes mas en la oficina.
A ver, donde esta la tarjetita con la frase estandar para soltar a los nocoiners...
"No necesitaba el dinero que inverti en su dia, ni lo necesito ahora mismo. Me interesara dentro de unos años. Si ha salido bien la cosa, habre ganado. Si ha salido mal la cosa, he perdido un dinero que no necesitaba, ni necesito."

Eso si, que los nocoiners metan caña a los que entran en las criptos para dar el pelotazo a corto plazo y pierden hasta la camisa me nutre a niveles extremos.
Seguid asi, haceis un gran trabajo con eso. Todo mi apoyo.


----------



## kynes (20 May 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> "No necesitaba el dinero que inverti en su dia, ni lo necesito ahora mismo. Me interesara dentro de unos años. Si ha salido bien la cosa, habre ganado. Si ha salido mal la cosa, he perdido un dinero que no necesitaba, ni necesito."



La apuesta de holdear hasta el infinito en mi opinión es también arriesgada,Te lo juegas todo a una sola carta. Pero está bien que solo juegues lo que no necesitas. 

El problema que le veo a holdear sin ningun conocimiento técnico es el no saber cuándo sacar beneficios. A 13k mucha gente vendió pensando que había hecho el negocio de su vida ( y así fue ), a 60k mucha gente espera los 100k-500k y se han quedado esperando, cuando subamos a 100k muchos dirán que holdean hasta el millón... 

Y no es cuestión de tener una bola de cristal y acertar siempre, sino de conocer unas reglas básicas. No todo es impulso, tarde o temprano viene la ola correctiva y te comes meses o años de "bear market". Esas olas de impulso y corrección se pueden contar y medir, y con un cálculo adecuado de riesgo-beneficio tomar las decisiones que pueden tener más probabilidad de éxito (incrementar tu bolsa Y/o recoger beneficios) que el simple holdeo. Es tremendamente jodido lo sé, pero el éxito la mayoría de las veces requiere aprendizaje , esfuerzo, tiempo a parte de algo de suerte.


----------



## _______ (20 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> La apuesta de holdear hasta el infinito en mi opinión es también arriesgada,Te lo juegas todo a una sola carta. Pero está bien que solo juegues lo que no necesitas.
> 
> El problema que le veo a holdear sin ningun conocimiento técnico es el no saber cuándo sacar beneficios. A 13k mucha gente vendió pensando que había hecho el negocio de su vida ( y así fue ), a 60k mucha gente espera los 100k-500k y se han quedado esperando, cuando subamos a 100k muchos dirán que holdean hasta el millón...
> 
> Y no es cuestión de tener una bola de cristal y acertar siempre, sino de conocer unas reglas básicas. No todo es impulso, tarde o temprano viene la ola correctiva y te comes meses o años de "bear market". Esas olas de impulso y corrección se pueden contar y medir, y con un cálculo adecuado de riesgo-beneficio tomar las decisiones que pueden tener más probabilidad de éxito (incrementar tu bolsa Y/o recoger beneficios) que el simple holdeo. Es tremendamente jodido lo sé, pero el éxito la mayoría de las veces requiere aprendizaje , esfuerzo, tiempo a parte de algo de suerte.


----------



## uhnitas (20 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> La apuesta de holdear hasta el infinito en mi opinión es también arriesgada,Te lo juegas todo a una sola carta. Pero está bien que solo juegues lo que no necesitas.
> 
> El problema que le veo a holdear sin ningun conocimiento técnico es el no saber cuándo sacar beneficios. A 13k mucha gente vendió pensando que había hecho el negocio de su vida ( y así fue ), a 60k mucha gente espera los 100k-500k y se han quedado esperando, cuando subamos a 100k muchos dirán que holdean hasta el millón...
> 
> Y no es cuestión de tener una bola de cristal y acertar siempre, sino de conocer unas reglas básicas. No todo es impulso, tarde o temprano viene la ola correctiva y te comes meses o años de "bear market". Esas olas de impulso y corrección se pueden contar y medir, y con un cálculo adecuado de riesgo-beneficio tomar las decisiones que pueden tener más probabilidad de éxito (incrementar tu bolsa Y/o recoger beneficios) que el simple holdeo. Es tremendamente jodido lo sé, pero el éxito la mayoría de las veces requiere aprendizaje , esfuerzo, tiempo a parte de algo de suerte.



Recoger beneficios...
Mis btc aumentan su poder adquisitivo con el tiempo. No hay nada que recoger.


----------



## kynes (20 May 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> Recoger beneficios...
> Mis btc aumentan su poder adquisitivo con el tiempo. No hay nada que recoger.



No se si es que no lo entiendes o no lo quieres entender. Te voy a poner un ejemplo:

imagina que hace dos años compraste 2 Bitcoins y cada uno te costó 10k. Si hubieras sabido que a 65k podía haber un techo, y no hacía falta ser vidente, se calculaba como posible escenario, podría haber sido buena idea vender una parte . Recoger beneficios y guardar cash para recomprar cuando bajará. Cuanto venden y cuánto guardas para hold ya depende de tu cálculo y decisión personal de riesgo-beneficio. Ahora podrías tener la inversión inicial recuperada , y más de 2 BTC.... También se podría haber ido para arriba pero era mucho menos probable y siempre podrías haber recomprado mas tarde en la corrección. Por supuesto , pensaréis que esto es el cuento de la lechera y que tiene el mismo fundamento que cuando se le dice a alguien haber comprado en 2011, ahí lo dejo como alternativa al Hold.

Hold al 100% es solo la opción más cómoda, y la respeto, pero no es la única ni necesariamente la mejor


----------



## MIP (20 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> No se si es que no lo entiendes o no lo quieres entender. Te voy a poner un ejemplo:
> 
> imagina que hace dos años compraste 2 Bitcoins y cada uno te costó 10k. Si hubieras sabido que a 65k podía haber un techo, y no hacía falta ser vidente, se calculaba como posible escenario, podría haber sido buena idea vender una parte . Recoger beneficios y guardar cash para recomprar cuando bajará. Cuanto venden y cuánto guardas para hold ya depende de tu cálculo y decisión personal de riesgo-beneficio. Ahora podrías tener la inversión inicial recuperada , y más de 2 BTC.... También se podría haber ido para arriba pero era mucho menos probable y siempre podrías haber recomprado mas tarde en la corrección. Por supuesto , pensaréis que esto es el cuento de la lechera y que tiene el mismo fundamento que cuando se le dice a alguien haber comprado en 2011, ahí lo dejo como alternativa al Hold.
> 
> Hold al 100% es solo la opción más cómoda, y la respeto, pero no es la única ni necesariamente la mejor



Esto sobre el papel funciona pero en la práctica nunca ha funcionado de forma consistente. 

El camino del BTC está lleno de tumbas a los lados de gente que quiso hacer timing con el mercado y “recoger beneficios”.


----------



## kynes (20 May 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Esto sobre el papel funciona pero en la práctica nunca ha funcionado de forma consistente.
> 
> El camino del BTC está lleno de tumbas a los lados de gente que quiso hacer timing con el mercado y “recoger beneficios”.



Y que no tenían NPI, y que se apalancaron siguiendo a un youtuber, y muchos casos que no viene a cuento. Pero este hilo está lleno de gente brillante, no? Visionarios que tienen claro el futuro de BTC y su base matemática Irrebatible, Irrefutable, Inevitable.... Repito que cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera, pero el HOLD no es la mejor opción en todas las fases, hay que valorar escenarios y ver que es lo que trae cuenta a cada uno. El hold también te puede llevar a la ruina.


----------



## podemita medio (20 May 2022)

La mejor estrategia es siempre conocer el futuro y viajar al pasado.


----------



## Elvensen (20 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> La apuesta de holdear hasta el infinito en mi opinión es también arriesgada,Te lo juegas todo a una sola carta. Pero está bien que solo juegues lo que no necesitas.



Pero es arriesgada desde tu punto de vista, porque no eres tu el que ha usado el dinero.
Si no necesitas el dinero y lo metes en criptos presuponiendo que lo vas a perder, en ese preciso instante es como si lo hubieses perdido.
Si ya he perdido ese dinero, que riesgo hay en el futuro sobre algo que ya no existe?
Lo ves arriesgado porque si ese dinero fuese tuyo, tendrias dudas de haberlo metido, y esa es la sensacion de riesgo que te produce.
Pero llevas toda la razon en lo que dices al final, que esta bien invertir lo que no se necesita. Esa es la clave de la inversion (largo plazo). Si no haces eso, estas especulando (corto plazo)



kynes dijo:


> El problema que le veo a holdear sin ningun conocimiento técnico es el no saber cuándo sacar beneficios. A 13k mucha gente vendió pensando que había hecho el negocio de su vida ( y así fue ), a 60k mucha gente espera los 100k-500k y se han quedado esperando, cuando subamos a 100k muchos dirán que holdean hasta el millón...



Toda la razon de nuevo en este punto.
El no saber cuando sacar beneficios por desconocimiento de la inversion, situa al individuo mas cerca del cortoplacismo (especulacion) que del largoplacismo (inversion)
Igualmente esta sujeto a la perspectiva de cada uno, ya que solo esa persona sabe cuanto le afecta mentalmente su inversion y el beneficio al que esta dispuesto a sacar.
Aqui el problema que tiene el ser humano es la avaricia, y ante eso hay entrenamiento, que si lo practicas, te convierte en un inversor profesional y exitoso.



kynes dijo:


> Y no es cuestión de tener una bola de cristal y acertar siempre, sino de conocer unas reglas básicas. No todo es impulso, tarde o temprano viene la ola correctiva y te comes meses o años de "bear market". Esas olas de impulso y corrección se pueden contar y medir, y con un cálculo adecuado de riesgo-beneficio tomar las decisiones que pueden tener más probabilidad de éxito (incrementar tu bolsa Y/o recoger beneficios) que el simple holdeo. Es tremendamente jodido lo sé, pero el éxito la mayoría de las veces requiere aprendizaje , esfuerzo, tiempo a parte de algo de suerte.



Las llamadas olas no son mas que comportamientos de todos los inversores a la vez.
Si todos estan esperando que suceda un evento para sacar el dinero, todos se van a comportar igual, y entonces sucede lo que se suponia que iba a suceder.
En mercados endogamicos y pequeños, esto es el pan de cada dia, y no hace falta una bola de cristal para adivinar lo que va a suceder, solo hace falta informarse de como actua el inversor estandar dentro de esa comunidad para saber que va a suceder.
Pero en mercados muy grandes donde no hay un solo sentimiento de euforia o miedo, los ciclos son una percepcion que le damos nosotros para poder ponerle nombre y estar a gusto con nuestro cerebro, el cual quiere ver logica detras de las acciones, cuando no es asi.
Lo que verdaderamente crea las olas es el sentimiento generalizado, y eso solo puede provocarlo algo muy grande, que llegue a la mayoria de los individuos de esa comunidad, y que siempre es el mismo actor: Los dueños del dinero y gobiernos.
Estos dos agentes son los que, si dicen que van a hacer algo, todo el mundo esta pendiente y actua en consecuencia, dandose como resultado una ola. Pero la ola no es predecible, depende de esos dos actores, que lo forman personas, y cuando les sale del cipote abren la boca. Ahi es cuando hay que estar atento para anticiparse, con algunas horas o dias de margen, al movimiento que, ahora si, sabes que va a suceder.
Y ese es el tercer paso para entender las inversiones, informacion diaria sobre tu inversion de todas las fuentes posibles a tu alcance.

A fin de cuentas, todo lo que dices esta muy bien fundamentado y sigue el camino correcto, aunque zigzagees en algunos puntos, pero mis respetos, no mucha gente es capaz de llegar al punto de comprension de las finanzas que tu has demostrado.
Mis dies, estimado conflorero. Aqui le dejo mis zankitos no mas.


----------



## Elvensen (20 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> No se si es que no lo entiendes o no lo quieres entender. Te voy a poner un ejemplo:
> 
> imagina que hace dos años compraste 2 Bitcoins y cada uno te costó 10k. Si hubieras sabido que a 65k podía haber un techo, y no hacía falta ser vidente, se calculaba como posible escenario, podría haber sido buena idea vender una parte . Recoger beneficios y guardar cash para recomprar cuando bajará. Cuanto venden y cuánto guardas para hold ya depende de tu cálculo y decisión personal de riesgo-beneficio. Ahora podrías tener la inversión inicial recuperada , y más de 2 BTC.... También se podría haber ido para arriba pero era mucho menos probable y siempre podrías haber recomprado mas tarde en la corrección. Por supuesto , pensaréis que esto es el cuento de la lechera y que tiene el mismo fundamento que cuando se le dice a alguien haber comprado en 2011, ahí lo dejo como alternativa al Hold.
> 
> Hold al 100% es solo la opción más cómoda, y la respeto, pero no es la única ni necesariamente la mejor



Pocos van a entender tus palabras porque pocos entienden de matematicas. Son simples usuarios del conocimiento escolar mas basico de los numeros y esto se les escapa.
Efectivamente lo que dices es una forma de multiplicar rapidamente tu inversion con el mismo dinero, y solamente tiene un fallo que nadie puede solucionar:
"Si lo hubiese sabido".
La bola de cristal vuelve a aparecer.
Aqui cada uno, como dices, tiene que asumir el riesgo de intentar acertar o perder.
En mi caso particular, por dar un ejemplo que conozco de primera mano al tratarse de mi mismo, conozco a la perfeccion este metodo que describes, pero para mi gusto personal, es demasiado arriesgado para aventurarme a llevarlo a cabo en mis finanzas.
Mi linea roja del riesgo esta precisamente en este punto.


----------



## _______ (20 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Y que no tenían NPI, y que se apalancaron siguiendo a un youtuber, y muchos casos que no viene a cuento. Pero este hilo está lleno de gente brillante, no? Visionarios que tienen claro el futuro de BTC y su base matemática Irrebatible, Irrefutable, Inevitable.... Repito que cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera, pero el HOLD no es la mejor opción en todas las fases, hay que valorar escenarios y ver que es lo que trae cuenta a cada uno. El hold también te puede llevar a la ruina.



Si tan bien trader eres porque no compraste en septiembre de 2016 y vender en diciembre de 2017? x40 comprar en diciembre de 2018 o agosto 2020 y vender abril 2021 x20 y x 7

En realidad porque no lo eres


----------



## kynes (20 May 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Si tan bien trader eres porque no compraste en septiembre de 2016 y vender en diciembre de 2017? x40 comprar en diciembre de 2018 o agosto 2020 y vender abril 2021 x20 y x 7
> 
> En realidad porque no lo eres



Y tienes toda la razón del mundo. No soy trader ni quiero serlo. Lo que no implica que no pueda intentar entender, o incluso anticipar, los movimientos de BTC u otras criptos, que se basan en puras leyes matemáticas.

Te lo voy a plantear de otra forma,
1. hasta que se demuestre lo contrario el mercado de BTC y el de todas las criptos sigues las fases de mercado establecidas por la teoría de las ondas de Elliot. Esta teoría la usa muchísima gente para invertir en todo tipo de mercados con mayor o menor éxito. 
2. Aun conociéndose de antemano cuales son las fases, y las reglas que sigue cada fase, es practicamente imposible saber si el conteo que se está haciendo es el correcto hasta que se cofirma o invalida, y por supuesto conocer los tiempos de cada onda es imposible. Vamos que a parte de ciencia tiene mucho de prueba y error, cálculo de probabilidades, etc.

Se considera lo más probable que estemos en final de onda correctiva ((c)) de 4. Si tocaramos suelo de 4 en 20k o algo más abajo y luego se fuera confirmando que sube en cinco ondas hacia 5,, y sabiendo que si es 5 se acabó la fiesta, ¿seguirías tan seguro de seguir holdeando el 100% pasados los 250 k? 








Elvensen dijo:


> Efectivamente lo que dices es una forma de multiplicar rapidamente tu inversion con el mismo dinero, y solamente tiene un fallo que nadie puede solucionar:
> "Si lo hubiese sabido".
> La bola de cristal vuelve a aparecer.



Gracias @Elvensen por tus comentarios.

Quiero pensar que con el tiempo y la experiencia será más fácil saber identificar tendencias. Pero incluso desde mi incompleta formación actual,si se alza la vista, se pueden ver y anticipar cosas y menos surferar las olas grandes y las correcciones. Y con moderación, la avaricia lleva a la perdición. En mi caso la parte que tradeo no llega al 15% del total invertido.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 May 2022)

Tradear viene ser lo mismo que apostar, y cuando uno apuesta lo más seguro es que acabe perdiendo, como en los casinos. La estrategia ganadora en BTC es simplemente Buy&Hold.


----------



## _______ (20 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Y tienes toda la razón del mundo. No soy trader ni quiero serlo....y también tienes razón, no pude predecir con las pseudoleyes que nombró la subida de btc de 500 a 20000 y de 3009 a 64000...las cosas como son, tan equivocado estaba entonces como lo puedoo estar ahora



Muy bien toma una galletita


----------



## kynes (20 May 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Muy bien toma una galletita



Tienes razón, he visto la luz. Gracias por tu paciencia infinita y llevarme al camino único.

Llegue tarde y no supe ser humilde ante Bitcoin. Pensé erradamente que la ciencia matemática estaba por encima de ÉL. Ahora lo veo, Bitcoin es la luz en el camino. No necesito más.

HODL hasta los 100k , 280k y más allá. 

Los mansos heredarán Satoshis. 

HOLD y HODL y JODL , Bitcoin es mi pastor, nada me falta.


----------



## Elvensen (21 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Y tienes toda la razón del mundo. No soy trader ni quiero serlo. Lo que no implica que no pueda intentar entender, o incluso anticipar, los movimientos de BTC u otras criptos, que se basan en puras leyes matemáticas.
> 
> Te lo voy a plantear de otra forma,
> 1. hasta que se demuestre lo contrario el mercado de BTC y el de todas las criptos sigues las fases de mercado establecidas por la teoría de las ondas de Elliot. Esta teoría la usa muchísima gente para invertir en todo tipo de mercados con mayor o menor éxito.
> ...



De nada hombre, he visto por tus comentarios que eras un forero de esos escasos que quieren escuchar otras opiniones para debatir, no para discutir, y no iba a desaprovechar esa oportunidad en este estercolero de CMs y nocoiners hasta las cejas de ira y odio.

Conozco bien la teoria de las ondas de Eliot, pero recordemos que una teoria no es una ley que se cumpla a rajatabla. Sigue siendo una teoria hasta que se demuestre que se repite siempre, y eso no puede suceder nunca por el libre albedrio de los individuos que lo manipulan.
Por esa razon, cuando dices que esta basado en leyes matematicas, estas equivocado. Se comporta muy parecido a ciertas leyes matematicas, pero comportarse parecido no le da autoridad, solamente se acerca bastante a la realidad que contemplamos, lo cual no es malo y a la vez es util.

De todas formas, eso que digo es solamente un comentario absolutista que unicamente demuestra una conclusion que no nos interesa mucho, ya que no nos sirve la precision absoluta. Con cierto grado de precision ya nos podemos conformar.
Lo que nos interesa aqui es el concepto de "la recomendacion".
Cuando pides recomendacion a una persona cercana en la que confias, lo que estas haciendo es darle un "peso" a esas valoraciones para intentar cambiar el miedo que se tiene a la incertidumbre y animarse a dar el paso.
La teoria de las ondas de Eliot es esa persona confiable a la que se le puede pedir consejo mas fiable que al de la barra del bar o al forero equivocado.
Al final todo se reduce a la confianza. Ante la incertidumbre, buscamos siempre las opiniones que nos hagan cambiar nuestra confianza a un estado mas comodo, hasta que podamos por fin dar el paso que no nos atrevemos por nosotros mismos.

Es una herramienta muy potente para la gente como tu, creo haberte entendido, te interesa comprender. No hay que demonizarla por ser otra bola de cristal mas en la estanteria. Usarla correctamente aumenta el nivel de confiabilidad muchos puntos porcentuales, y en la ruleta de la probabilidad, te deja ver los numeros ganadores algo menos borrosos, y eso en definitiva, es bueno.


----------



## Elvensen (21 May 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Esto sobre el papel funciona pero en la práctica nunca ha funcionado de forma consistente.
> 
> El camino del BTC está lleno de tumbas a los lados de gente que quiso hacer timing con el mercado y “recoger beneficios”.



Permitame corregir una cosa de su acertado comentario para arrojar mas luz al asunto:

El camino del BTC está lleno de tumbas* DE CORTOPLACISTAS (ESPECULADORES)* a los lados de gente que quiso hacer timing con el mercado y “recoger beneficios”.

Si alguien ha metido un dinero que no necesitaba, aunque bitcoin valga cero, esa persona no ha perdido nada, porque ese dinero no lo necesitaba y se podia permitir perderlo absolutamente todo. El concepto de ruina no existe para esa persona.


----------



## ChosLive (21 May 2022)

MIP dijo:


> El camino del BTC está lleno de tumbas a los lados de gente que quiso hacer timing con el mercado y “recoger beneficios”.



Cito para la eternidad


----------



## kynes (21 May 2022)

Elvensen dijo:


> De nada hombre, he visto por tus comentarios que eras un forero de esos escasos que quieren escuchar otras opiniones para debatir, no para discutir, y no iba a desaprovechar esa oportunidad en este estercolero de CMs y nocoiners hasta las cejas de ira y odio.
> 
> Conozco bien la teoria de las ondas de Eliot, pero recordemos que una teoria no es una ley que se cumpla a rajatabla. Sigue siendo una teoria hasta que se demuestre que se repite siempre, y eso no puede suceder nunca por el libre albedrio de los individuos que lo manipulan.
> Por esa razon, cuando dices que esta basado en leyes matematicas, estas equivocado. Se comporta muy parecido a ciertas leyes matematicas, pero comportarse parecido no le da autoridad, solamente se acerca bastante a la realidad que contemplamos, lo cual no es malo y a la vez es util.
> ...



Se agradece tu comentario porque es muy raro encontrar opiniones interesantes y constructivas en este foro. Si, vine aquí a intentar aprender de la experiencia y conocimientos de otra gente que dicen llevar mucho más que yo en esto. 

En escasos dos años he visto varias veces cómo las "leyes naturales" (o matemáticas para simplificar) que aplican a la teoría de EW han servido para predecir precios exactos. Suficientes veces para saber que puede tener utilidad pero no para creer que es la verdad absoluta. 

Lo que parece cumplirse es que los precios siempre tienden a volver a los niveles Fibonacci con gran exactitud antes de un cambio de tendencia. No es una ciencia exacta por muchas razones como ya sabes, pero quizás el mayor obstáculo para sacarle partido para nosotros humanos es la interpretación de los escenarios posibles en una escala temporal que ni siquiera está definida. 

Quisiera creer que en este foro de "economía" debe haber gente que sepa bastante de estos temas en estos foros y que incluso lo aplique en sus inversiones.

He visto y seguido un tiempo a gente que con muy poco conocimiento de Ew se ha hecho de oro, principalmente cobrando a otros por pasarles señales de compra y venta. Mientras juegas solo en spot, todo bien, pero en el momento que meten apalancamiento las ostias son brutales. Muchos son scamers, youtubers que solo buscan seguidores, etc. Navegar las pequeñas olas es una actividad de alto riesgo.

También he encontrado gente mucho más centrada , que hace esto por aprender , que tiene una visión a medio plazo de sus inversiones, navegando olas más grandes y predecibles. Si te interesa te puedo pasar links de los que considero fiables , actualizados analizan mercados de stock también etc. Las predicciones son muy bullish a medio plazo (cuando acabe está corrección actual) pero cada fase tiene sus límites, y es en esos niveles donde se puede jugar y sacar beneficios con un mínimo riesgo.


----------



## Elvensen (21 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Se agradece tu comentario porque es muy raro encontrar opiniones interesantes y constructivas en este foro. Si, vine aquí a intentar aprender de la experiencia y conocimientos de otra gente que dicen llevar mucho más que yo en esto.
> 
> En escasos dos años he visto varias veces cómo las "leyes naturales" (o matemáticas para simplificar) que aplican a la teoría de EW han servido para predecir precios exactos. Suficientes veces para saber que puede tener utilidad pero no para creer que es la verdad absoluta.
> 
> ...



Agradezco tu predisposicion para compartir esa info, pero no es un contenido que consuma salvo que casualmente me cruce con ello y tenga el dia tonto.
En su dia lo consumi pero como metodo de estudio, para ver la otra cara de la moneda, al igual que gente ve a JL para echarse unas risas, pues yo a veces si me cruzo con ese tipo de contenido y estoy ocioso le pego un vistazo para entretenerme.

Animo a seguir aprendiendo, todas las fuentes de informacion son pocas si la motivacion te arrastra, y se ve de lejos que tienes la suficiente cabeza como para separar el trigo de la paja. Terminaras llegando a donde quieres.

Sobre la gente con mucho conocimiento sobre inversiones aqui en burbuja, quiza seamos una veintena, a lo sumo. Mas o menos nos reconocemos, a veces hay post interesantes donde nos dejamos caer. Ya te habras debido de topar con un puñado. De unos años atras a esta parte nos hemos ido moviendo bastante a este subforo, asique por aqui podras encontrarnos a unos cuantos. Fijo que sabes reconocernos cuando nos leas.


----------



## _______ (21 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Se agradece tu comentario porque es muy raro encontrar opiniones interesantes y constructivas en este foro. Si, vine aquí a intentar aprender de la experiencia y conocimientos de otra gente que dicen llevar mucho más que yo en esto.
> 
> En escasos dos años he visto varias veces cómo las "leyes naturales" (o matemáticas para simplificar) que aplican a la teoría de EW han servido para predecir precios exactos. Suficientes veces para saber que puede tener utilidad pero no para creer que es la verdad absoluta.
> 
> ...



No hace falta irse a tanto como para una verdad absoluta. Fallaste prediciendo de 500 a 20 k y de 5k a 65k...hasta un reloj estropeado sa la hora una ves bien al día. 

Con tu historia profética puedes estar perfectamente equivocado en el futuro


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 May 2022)

Nunca viene mal recordar el gráfico que me hizo quedarme fascinado por Bitcoin:


----------



## kynes (21 May 2022)

_______ dijo:


> No hace falta irse a tanto como para una verdad absoluta. Fallaste prediciendo de 500 a 20 k y de 5k a 65k...hasta un reloj estropeado sa la hora una ves bien al día.
> 
> Con tu historia profética puedes estar perfectamente equivocado en el futuro



No te preocupes , ya no te voy a fallar mas, te lo prometo compadre.

Sigue haciendo hold , y compra solo cuando te lo diga Saylor o el CeO del Salvador. Todo va a salir bien.


----------



## |SNaKe| (21 May 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Nunca viene mal recordar el gráfico que me hizo quedarme fascinado por Bitcoin:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066151



No es del todo cierto, el mayor problema que tiene Bitcoin es la fungibilidad y la privacidad. Se puede obtener ambas características pero no de base en el protocolo. 

Se puede obtener a través de coinjoin o en aplicaciones de capa 2 como Lightning, statechains o liquid.


----------



## kynes (22 May 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Nunca viene mal recordar el gráfico que me hizo quedarme fascinado por Bitcoin:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1066151



*Fascinante comparación de Peras y Manzanas. *


----------



## _______ (22 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> No te preocupes , ya no te voy a fallar mas, te lo prometo compadre.
> 
> Sigue haciendo hold , y compra solo cuando te lo diga Saylor o el CeO del Salvador. Todo va a salir bien.



No puedes fallarme porque espero más que equivocaciones de ti y lo harás tan bien como lo has hecho hasta ahora.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 May 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> No es del todo cierto, el mayor problema que tiene Bitcoin es la fungibilidad y la privacidad. Se puede obtener ambas características pero no de base en el protocolo.
> 
> Se puede obtener a través de coinjoin o en aplicaciones de capa 2 como Lightning, statechains o liquid.



Se está trabajando duro en ello, estoy seguro que dentro de unos años toda wallet llavará integrada los coinjoins de forma nativa y nadie se tendrá que preocupar por la privacidad. Quién dice coinjoins dice mimblewimble o el protocolo que sea más conveniente, no estoy muy puesto en los nuevos avances al respecto.


----------



## Pablo Villa (22 May 2022)

Mañana lunes, Bruselas suspenderá los límites de déficit y de deuda para 2023. Es decir, que las economías van a poder gastar más de lo que ingresan un año más. Van a poder tener déficit durante otro año más si lo necesitan


----------



## Geldschrank (23 May 2022)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> Mañana lunes, Bruselas suspenderá los límites de déficit y de deuda para 2023. Es decir, que las economías van a poder gastar más de lo que ingresan un año más. Van a poder tener déficit durante otro año más si lo necesitan



He estado mirando y no he visto nada, y el tío este dice que era hoy por la mañana, no??


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (23 May 2022)

Geldschrank dijo:


> He estado mirando y no he visto nada, y el tío este dice que era hoy por la mañana, no??



Está confirmado. Han dicho que lo mejor sería que no "gasten de mas" pero es sólo una recomendación. Pueden seguir gastando a go-go otro año.


----------



## CBDC (23 May 2022)

Toma yonki, te doy dinero pero prométeme que no te lo gastarás en drogas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 May 2022)

Si baja de 25 o menos algo pillare


----------



## Max Aub (26 May 2022)

En 5 años no existirá SWIFT, dice CEO de Mastercard en línea con el nuevo orden financiero


La respuesta del CEO de Mastercard a una inesperada pregunta generó polémica en la empresa y en la comunidad financiera.




www.criptonoticias.com


----------



## kynes (26 May 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Esto sobre el papel funciona pero en la práctica nunca ha funcionado de forma consistente.
> 
> El camino del BTC está lleno de tumbas a los lados de gente que quiso hacer timing con el mercado y “recoger beneficios”.



Es lo que tiene el no ver la gama de grises entre el blanco y el negro. Es muy fácil equivocarse si solo juegas a blanco o negro.

1 de las 2 ordenes de compra que tenía puestas ha entrado hoy, esperando la siguiente. Si no entra no pasa nada. Mientras tanto la inmensa mayoría en bolsa de hodl esperando vientos mejores. No hace falta acertar al 100% y solo arriesgas una mínima parte de tu bolsa de "trading".

La recogida de beneficios llegará porque el mercado tiene que subir después de una corrección. En mi caso los beneficios los usaré para comprar en la bajada final de esta corrección.


----------



## Josar (26 May 2022)




----------



## Digamelon (27 May 2022)

Si un judío atesora bitcoines... ¿Es entonces un cripto-judío?


----------



## Furillo (27 May 2022)




----------



## _______ (27 May 2022)

Aquí os dejo el historico del bono a 5 años y los tipos de la fed, ya veis como va haciendo maximos mas bajos, el ultimo 2,5% en 2019 antes de que los tuvieran que bajar a 0 para darle a la impresora, ya vamos por el 1%? y dicen que lo quieren subir al 3%? hay que me lol :qmeparto













meanwhile aqui os dejo la expansion de deuda de la fed








que cuanto queda? nada muchachos, no queda nada, y no hay mas salidas, si quereis esperar pacientemente a que os den vuestra cartilla de racionamiento digital CBDC ok, sino ya sabeis @kynes




el que quiera hacer caso a @kynes y jugar a ser el lobo de wall street haciendo de shorter con el mejor dinero de la historia, allá él pero a ver si se va a quemar


----------



## antoniussss (27 May 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Aquí os dejo el historico del bono a 5 años y los tipos de la fed, ya veis como va haciendo maximos mas bajos, el ultimo 2,5% en 2019 antes de que los tuvieran que bajar a 0 para darle a la impresora, ya vamos por el 1%? y dicen que lo quieren subir al 3%? hay que me lol :qmeparto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hay un argumento vomitivo en las cryptos, ya sean shitcoins, o bitcoins.................

Bajo la premisa....ñiiiiiñiiñiñii como imprimen y devalúan----la solución es comprar shiba akita pajita Inus o bitcoins a 60.000 dolares para "protegerse" de la "devaluación".... JAJAJAJAJAJJAAJAA

el argumento es en si mismo patetico y sin sentido, pero os encanta aferraros a él para comprar shitcoins.


En fin.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 May 2022)

El Patrón Fíat | Saifedean Ammous | download


El Patrón Fíat | Saifedean Ammous | download | Z-Library. Download books for free. Find books




es.es1lib.org


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> hay un argumento vomitivo en las cryptos, ya sean shitcoins, o bitcoins.................
> 
> Bajo la premisa....ñiiiiiñiiñiñii como imprimen y devalúan----la solución es comprar shiba akita pajita Inus o bitcoins a 60.000 dolares para "protegerse" de la "devaluación".... JAJAJAJAJAJJAAJAA
> 
> ...



¿Tienes en mente algún activo cuya emisión sea imposible de inflacionar y que pueda utilizarse en canales de comunicación electrónicos? Si pudiera elegir, me gustaría también que fuera global, pseudonimo e incensurable, por favor.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 May 2022)

La verdad es que el gráfico de BTC contra cualquier shitcoin, incluida ethereum, es demoledor.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 May 2022)

Estais todos los criptomonguers callados como putas, ya no hay hold ni fiestecillas por este hilo ?

ya no hay recomendaciones de comprar a cualquier precio por que se va a los 100 o 500 k ?

Sabeis cuantas vidas podeis haber destruido ?


----------



## Parlakistan (27 May 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Estais todos los criptomonguers callados como putas, ya no hay hold ni fiestecillas por este hilo ?
> 
> ya no hay recomendaciones de comprar a cualquier precio por que se va a los 100 o 500 k ?
> 
> Sabeis cuantas vidas podeis haber destruido ?



Holdddd a muerteeee.


----------



## antoniussss (28 May 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Tienes en mente algún activo cuya emisión sea imposible de inflacionar y que pueda utilizarse en canales de comunicación electrónicos? Si pudiera elegir, me gustaría también que fuera global, pseudonimo e incensurable, por favor.




Vamos a ver tu puedes comprar la criptomoneda que te salga del cipote porque creas que va a ser un avance tecnologico brutal o lo que quieras.........

¿Pero como refugio de la impresión de deuda? amos parfavar.

Nadie, NADIE, en su sano juicio compra Pajas Inu a 1 Dolar, porque 1 café cuesta hoy 1 dolar, y si el año que viene el café cuesta 2 dolares, ahora dice, voy a vender mis Pajas Inu a 2 Dolares para recuperar mi capacidad de adquisición. Las pajas Inu se han podido ir a tomar por culo y valer 0,00001 porque se han acabado los idiotas y nadie compra, o pueden valer 10 dolares porque han creado una tecnología digital de la ostia usada en todo el mundo en el mundo real.

Podría añadir que si existe una inflacion altisima, lo primero que vas a hacer para mantener tu "Ritmo de vida" es vender las putas Pajas Inu que tengas para comprar y consumir exactamente lo mismo que el año anterior.


----------



## ninfireblade (28 May 2022)

Pues si no te parece muy apreciado el que la gente pague $30.000 por algo que hace solo 10 años valía $1... ya nos explicarás que significa para ti lo de "muy apreciado"


----------



## Notrabajo34 (28 May 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Tienes en mente algún activo cuya emisión sea imposible de inflacionar y que pueda utilizarse en canales de comunicación electrónicos? Si pudiera elegir, me gustaría también que fuera global, pseudonimo e incensurable, por favor.



De verdad recomiendas comprar shiba para protegerse de la inflacion ?


----------



## csainz (28 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Vamos a ver tu puedes comprar la criptomoneda que te salga del cipote porque creas que va a ser un avance tecnologico brutal o lo que quieras.........
> 
> ¿Pero como refugio de la impresión de deuda? amos parfavar.
> 
> ...



Llevo desde los 90 en tecnología, y no me atrevo a escribir lo que has puesto porque me dicen que no entiendo las cripto, blockchain y las transacciones descentralizadas. 

Cuando todo esto se ajuste y valgan lo que son, una HERRAMIENTA, será culpa de gobiernos que legislan y de trogloditas que no la adoptan.


----------



## ChosLive (28 May 2022)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Pues si no te parece muy apreciado el que la gente pague $30.000 por algo que hace solo 10 años valía $1... ya nos explicarás que significa para ti lo de "muy apreciado"



No has pillado la indirecta


----------



## Parlakistan (28 May 2022)

Primer pago silencioso de Bitcoin demuestra su potencial en una red de pruebas


El primer pago silencioso reportado se hizo en la red Signet, de Bitcoin. Aunque pudo haber pagos silenciosos anteriores que no fueron identificados.




www.google.com





Parece que el bitcoin anónimo se va acercando.


----------



## _______ (28 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Primer pago silencioso de Bitcoin demuestra su potencial en una red de pruebas
> 
> 
> El primer pago silencioso reportado se hizo en la red Signet, de Bitcoin. Aunque pudo haber pagos silenciosos anteriores que no fueron identificados.
> ...



no es posible la fungibilidad en bitocin a no ser que sea a nivel de protocolo, lo cual no va a cambiar, signet, taproot, coinjoin, ninguno hace fungible bitcoin, y las transacciones en todas ellas son tracables con ingenieria inversa.

una forma de obtener fungibilidad es con monero.


----------



## antoniussss (28 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Llevo desde los 90 en tecnología, y no me atrevo a escribir lo que has puesto porque me dicen que no entiendo las cripto, blockchain y las transacciones descentralizadas.
> 
> Cuando todo esto se ajuste y valgan lo que son, una HERRAMIENTA, será culpa de gobiernos que legislan y de trogloditas que no la adoptan.




Ni no entienda ni no leches, hasta el limpiabotas se ha hinchado a comprar crypros, este invierno cuando la. Gasolina y la calefaccion esten to the moon, van a decir:

Ay no, no voy a vender bitcoin o paja inu pa tener calefaccion y comida, mejor me congelo porque me han dicho en un foro que lo mejor es invertir en cryptos para combatir la. Inflacion.


Luego pasara lo que tenga que pasar y si entran muchas posiciones cortistas e interesa, se las follaran llevandola. To the moon, o no, cuestion que es del todo diferente a la inflacion y su puta madre.


----------



## gapema (28 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ni no entienda ni no leches, hasta el limpiabotas se ha hinchado a comprar crypros, este invierno cuando la. Gasolina y la calefaccion esten to the moon, van a decir:
> 
> Ay no, no voy a vender bitcoin o paja inu pa tener calefaccion y comida, mejor me congelo porque me han dicho en un foro que lo mejor es invertir en cryptos para combatir la. Inflacion.
> 
> ...



El 21 de agosto de 2011 te registraste al foro.

Ese dia podias haberte registrado en un exchange y haber comprado bitcoin a $11.






Precio de Bitcoin el 21 de Agosto de 2011


Si necesitas ser un excelente holder o trader de Bitcoin necesitas saber el valor con exactitud en cada tiempo de su historia. Solo de esta forma tendrás las




preciodebitcoin.com





Debe de joder


----------



## tolomeo (28 May 2022)

Los subnormales recurrentes y otros nuevos repitiendo la misma matraca año tras año.

Podéis revisar , si no lo han borrado, qué rebuznaban personajes como Nico (aka 95$) Kuesko, Putin y compañía.
También me acuerdo de los b cash boys.


Qué fatiga, joder.


Todos estos mermaos van a acabar comprando a 500 mil.


----------



## csainz (28 May 2022)

Criptos, el único ponzi que insulta a los que necesitan que entren para que siga funcionando. Los que no hemos entrado ya, no lo vamos a hacer nunca.


----------



## podemita medio (28 May 2022)

Los nocoiners me recuerdan, a los "yo pa que quiero un móvil" de los 90, o los rezagados de internet, que eso pa que?

Al final tienen teléfono móvil con facebook y whatsapp hasta las abuelas.


----------



## MIP (28 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Criptos, el único ponzi que insulta a los que necesitan que entren para que siga funcionando. Los que no hemos entrado ya, no lo vamos a hacer nunca.



Y sin embargo Bitcoin funciona y crece desde hace 13 años aún sin tu valiosa colaboración ni la de los que piensan como tú.

En el futuro habrá dos tipos de usuarios de Bitcoin, los que lo usan por gusto, y los que lo usan por necesidad.


----------



## csainz (28 May 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Los nocoiners me recuerdan, a los "yo pa que quiero un móvil" de los 90, o los rezagados de internet, que eso pa que?
> 
> Al final tienen teléfono móvil con facebook y whatsapp hasta las abuelas.



Correcto, pero no es un NOKIA


----------



## MIP (28 May 2022)

_______ dijo:


> no es posible la fungibilidad en bitocin a no ser que sea a nivel de protocolo, lo cual no va a cambiar, signet, taproot, coinjoin, ninguno hace fungible bitcoin, y las transacciones en todas ellas son tracables con ingenieria inversa.
> 
> una forma de obtener fungibilidad es con monero.



Anónimo no es equivalente a fungible. 

El invento este funciona usando direcciones taproot para enmascarar la dirección de destino.

El coste a pagar es que para que la Wallet detecte que posees esos bitcoins, tiene que rastrear todas las transacciones taproot de la cadena y “extraer” las que tienen tu dirección enmascarada. 

Lo cual a largo plazo puede ser costoso computacionalmente, sobre todo a medida que las transacciones taproot empiecen a ser mayoría. 

Pero como prueba de concepto es interesante.


----------



## antoniussss (29 May 2022)

gapema dijo:


> El 21 de agosto de 2011 te registraste al foro.
> 
> Ese dia podias haberte registrado en un exchange y haber comprado bitcoin a $11.
> 
> ...



ah y tu te registraste y compraste bitcoin a 11 $ y no los vendiste hasta exactamente 60.000? Que lisensiaos.

ah espera, que se llama buscar ridiculizar en un debate, cuando no tiene nada que ver con el asunto.


yo no he llamado tonto a nadie por comprar bitcoins o shitcoins si tiene muy claro el potencial tecnologico que vean o lo que le vean, pero difundir mantras, en este caso, es un "refugio contra la inflación" Paco, compra cryptos porque si no en tu banco se te lleva la inflación es de IM-BE-CIL.

Inflación, que como bien he dicho, cuando llegue el invierno y la calefacción esté por las nubes nubisimas o el petroleo y necesites calentarte o a tu familia, o comer o lo más básico que necesitas para vivir , venderas las cryptos que haga falta, por lo que es absolutamente mentira el argumento.


Repito, tu compra e invierte en lo que quieras, me parece de puta madre, pero no engañes a otros con GI-LI-PO-LLECES que son absolutamente mentira.

Por cierto, bitcoin, por la tecnologia que ha sido y es y se emplea en el mundo real, me parece una inversión magnifica frente al resto de puta mierda gatito inu, pajillas inu o demás, yo no la comparto, a estos rangos de valoración porque no lo veo, excepto la posibilidad de otro "Short Squeeze".

Si tu la ves, y aciertas enhorabuena, pero no vayas muy de flipao, que hace 2 tardes pasó de 10.000 a 1.000 en un santiamen para agrado de toda la iglesia.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 May 2022)

Bitcoin no es sólamente un "refugio contra la inflación", es un "refugio completo frente a un Banco Central", que es bastante diferente.

La gráfica histórica no engaña y, descontando la evidente volatilidad de un activo disruptivo recién inventado, te protege ampliamente de la inflación de los bancos centrales. Pero además te protege también de que te incauten las cuentas, te protege de que informen de tus movimientos a las Haciendas nacionales, te protege de que puedas mover libremente tu dinero por el mundo, te protege de que decidan congelarte las cuentas si eres ruso, te protege de que la abogada pelo rosa de tu ex pueda acceder a tus balances a la hora de exigir pensión compensatoria, te protege de los límites arbitrarios de movimientos de capitales entre países que ni siquiera se actualizan con la inflación y se queda en cantidades ridículas, te protege del exit tax, te protege de las reversiones de pago, etc.

En definitiva, el Bitcoin no sólamente te protege de la inflación, sino de los Bancos Centrales por completo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (29 May 2022)

Antoniusss este tema te viene grande, retírate sin hacer mucho ruido.


----------



## podemita medio (29 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Correcto, pero no es un NOKIA



Es como si dijeras que la aviación no tiene futuro al ver el primer vuelo de los hermanos wright. Oye, que yo quiero un boeing.


----------



## gapema (29 May 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> ah y tu te registraste y compraste bitcoin a 11 $ y no los vendiste hasta exactamente 60.000? Que lisensiaos.
> 
> ah espera, que se llama buscar ridiculizar en un debate, cuando no tiene nada que ver con el asunto.
> 
> ...



Compré en 2015 y ahi siguen. Estoy jodidisimo porque en vez de multiplicar x200 la inversion, la multiplico x100.

A seguir llorando pringao


----------



## csainz (29 May 2022)

podemita medio dijo:


> Es como si dijeras que la aviación no tiene futuro al ver el primer vuelo de los hermanos wright. Oye, que yo quiero un boeing.



No me has entendido entonces. Nokia era la referencia en móviles y el futuro. Todo el mundo invertía en ella, todo eran noticias suyas. Luego aparecieron las pantallas táctiles capacitivas, una forma totalmente diferente de interactuar fácil para todos los públicos, el mercado móvil se revolucionó de nuevo, y Nokia cayó en el olvido.

Bitcoin es la primera y más conocida cripto, pero como no paráis de decir aquí, los tontos no la entendemos y por eso no invertimos. Y si tiene que llegar la cripto con tecnologia para todos los publicos?

Parece que si no entiendes por qué una unidad de esta moneda vale tanto, odias las criptos.


----------



## ChosLive (29 May 2022)

csainz dijo:


> los tontos no la entendemos y por eso no invertimos



No lo entendéis porque no queréis, pero para usar Bitcoin no hace falta entender nada, descargate una billetera y puedes empezar a recibir pagos. ¿Consideras que Bitcoin no es para todos los públicos?

Explica por qué


----------



## tolomeo (29 May 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> No lo entendéis porque no queréis, pero para usar Bitcoin no hace falta entender nada, descargane una billetera y puedes empezar a recibir pagos. ¿Consideras que Bitcoin no es para todos los públicos?
> 
> Explica por qué



Estos mismos no tienen puta idea de como funciona el dinero fiat y la reserva fraccionaria, pero lo usan con fruición.


----------



## kynes (30 May 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> Explica por qué



La inmensa mayoría de gente no se ha leido el white paper de Bitcoin . De los pocos que lo han leído ni alcanzan a entender una mínima parte de qué va el tema . Otros , no lo entienden pero reemplazan oportunamente ese hueco de conocimiento otorgándo propiedades mágicas presentes o futuras y convirtiendo el bitcoinismo en una religión. Otros no entienden que el white paper es un papelote más, y ha habido mucha más literatura antes y después, incluso los creadores escribiendo en foros abiertos y respondiendo preguntas. Hay quienes piensan que al ser perfecto tecnológicamente, anónimo, intrazable,... acabará implantandose globalmente, solo es cuestión de tiempo, etc . 

Nadie sabe que va a pasar con BTC, es lo único que podemos afirmar con alguna certeza. Mi apuesta principal es la ya la sabéis y si no os la resumo: Bitcoin es una herramienta creada por "la banca" para mayor gloria de la banca, que se materializará con el mayor reseteo de todos los tiempos y el rescate/reinicio de todo el sistema financiero bancario. 

Por supuesto esto es pura especulación y ya digo que nadie sabe y posiblemente nadie sabrá. No es necesario.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (30 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Bitcoin es una herramienta creada por "la banca" para mayor gloria de la banca, que se materializará con el mayor reseteo de todos los tiempos y el rescate/reinicio de todo el sistema financiero bancario.



LOL. Ni puta idea hamijo, bitcoin nació como proyecto underground en una famosa lista de distribución de fanáticos de la criptografía, luego pasó al foro de bitcointalk donde todavía se pueden leer todos y cada uno de los mensajes de Satoshi Nakamoto, y el resto ya lo sabéis.


----------



## _______ (30 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría de gente no se ha leido el white paper de Bitcoin . De los pocos que lo han leído ni alcanzan a entender una mínima parte de qué va el tema . Otros , no lo entienden pero reemplazan oportunamente ese hueco de conocimiento otorgándo propiedades mágicas presentes o futuras y convirtiendo el bitcoinismo en una religión. Otros no entienden que el white paper es un papelote más, y ha habido mucha más literatura antes y después, incluso los creadores escribiendo en foros abiertos y respondiendo preguntas. Hay quienes piensan que al ser perfecto tecnológicamente, anónimo, intrazable,... acabará implantandose globalmente, solo es cuestión de tiempo, etc .
> 
> Nadie sabe que va a pasar con BTC, es lo único que podemos afirmar con alguna certeza. Mi apuesta principal es la ya la sabéis y si no os la resumo: Bitcoin es una herramienta creada por "la banca" para mayor gloria de la banca, que se materializará con el mayor reseteo de todos los tiempos y el rescate/reinicio de todo el sistema financiero bancario.
> 
> Por supuesto esto es pura especulación y ya digo que nadie sabe y posiblemente nadie sabrá. No es necesario.



eres un metemierda que quiere ir de sibilino pero no se la metes a nadie con más de dos dedos de frente.
Nos ha jodido, nadie sabe que va a pasar CON NADA, quizá la palmes un segundo más tarde de leer esto o dos minutos más tarde

Pero hay un saber que es de visión, de intuición, y es más que evidente que bitcoin será una tecnología adoptada mundialmente como lo ha sido internet, o es que hay un internet 2.0 compitiendo? 

Osea que los hehcos avalan que bitcoin está siendo adoptado cada vez más pero el fanatismo es de los que señalan este hecho y no el tuyo que tuerces la cabeza sin querer ver este hecho? :

Te pareces mucho a @ESC , es decir o tenemos que agachar la cabeza ante las CBDC o sino nada funcionará. Acojonante el servilismo y el satanismo


----------



## rayban00 (30 May 2022)

Pues yo a bitcoin después de 3 años metido en el tema, al final lo veo como un activo más.

O como una acción tipo Apple o Google.


----------



## kynes (30 May 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> LOL. Ni puta idea hamijo, bitcoin nació como proyecto underground en una famosa lista de distribución de fanáticos de la criptografía, luego pasó al foro de bitcointalk donde todavía se pueden leer todos y cada uno de los mensajes de Satoshi Nakamoto, y el resto ya lo sabéis.



No se sabe hamijo. No se sabe quien fue SN. Lo que comentan sus "colaboradores" iniciales es que fue muy misterioso, guardó las distancias al máximo, su forma de trabajar y comunicarse fue inusual. Quien te dice que no pudo ser un proyecto creado desde arriba y enmascarado en el anonimato para poner a trabajar a la comunidad cypherpunk en un proyecto en el que era imposible reclutar a gente cualificada sin destapar el pastel. En el whitepaper al menos SN reconoce que no trabajó sólo e incluyó menciona a colaboradores anónimos ("we"). Y algunos de esos colaboradores ( como se puede confirmar en los intercambios de listas de correos , bitcointalk, ... ) tienen nombre y cara, son conocidos y muchos siguen viviendo.

Veo altamente improbable, y creo que sería muy ingenuo pensar que los sectores a los que más favorece el implantar web3, pagos inmediatos, CBDCs, control digital total, etc. no hayan participado de un evento de este tipo desde el minuto 0. Y prácticamente imposible que hayan entrado más tarde del minuto 1.


----------



## Bogdanoff (30 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> No se sabe hamijo. No se sabe quien fue SN. Lo que comentan sus "colaboradores" iniciales es que fue muy misterioso, guardó las distancias al máximo, su forma de trabajar y comunicarse fue inusual.



Eso no tiene nada de raro, así es como eran los foros en 2008 antes de que se pusiera de moda revelar todos los aspectos de la vida de uno para recibit zanquitos.


----------



## ChosLive (30 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría de gente no se ha leido el white paper de Bitcoin . De los pocos que lo han leído ni alcanzan a entender una mínima parte de qué va el tema . Otros , no lo entienden pero reemplazan oportunamente ese hueco de conocimiento otorgándo propiedades mágicas presentes o futuras y convirtiendo el bitcoinismo en una religión. Otros no entienden que el white paper es un papelote más, y ha habido mucha más literatura antes y después, incluso los creadores escribiendo en foros abiertos y respondiendo preguntas. Hay quienes piensan que al ser perfecto tecnológicamente, anónimo, intrazable,... acabará implantandose globalmente, solo es cuestión de tiempo, etc .
> 
> Nadie sabe que va a pasar con BTC, es lo único que podemos afirmar con alguna certeza. Mi apuesta principal es la ya la sabéis y si no os la resumo: Bitcoin es una herramienta creada por "la banca" para mayor gloria de la banca, que se materializará con el mayor reseteo de todos los tiempos y el rescate/reinicio de todo el sistema financiero bancario.
> 
> Por supuesto esto es pura especulación y ya digo que nadie sabe y posiblemente nadie sabrá. No es necesario.



Había preguntado al otro forero por qué no lo consideraba para todos los públicos. No hace falta leerse el white paper de Bitcoin ni entenderlo para usarlo. O a caso las personas que utilizan FIAT entienden como se crea el dinero en el mundo?

Símplemente estaba contestando al forero que afirmaba que es complicado utilizar Bitcoin


----------



## ChosLive (30 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> No se sabe hamijo. No se sabe quien fue SN. Lo que comentan sus "colaboradores" iniciales es que fue muy misterioso, guardó las distancias al máximo, su forma de trabajar y comunicarse fue inusual. Quien te dice que no pudo ser un proyecto creado desde arriba y enmascarado en el anonimato para poner a trabajar a la comunidad cypherpunk en un proyecto en el que era imposible reclutar a gente cualificada sin destapar el pastel. En el whitepaper al menos SN reconoce que no trabajó sólo e incluyó menciona a colaboradores anónimos ("we"). Y algunos de esos colaboradores ( como se puede confirmar en los intercambios de listas de correos , bitcointalk, ... ) tienen nombre y cara, son conocidos y muchos siguen viviendo.
> 
> Veo altamente improbable, y creo que sería muy ingenuo pensar que los sectores a los que más favorece el implantar web3, pagos inmediatos, CBDCs, control digital total, etc. no hayan participado de un evento de este tipo desde el minuto 0. Y prácticamente imposible que hayan entrado más tarde del minuto 1.



Es posible lo que indicas, lo que no me cuadraría es ¿Por qué los dueños de la creación del dinero quieren crear un activo que no pueden controlar ellos y donde cada uno es dueño de sus fondos completamente incensurables?

Pero por poder puede ser, aunque es pura especulación.

Realmente creo que poco importan los orígenes de Satoshi Nakamoto, Bitcoin ha ido evolucionando por la comunidad y se parece poco a la primera versión que se creó en 2009.


----------



## ninfireblade (30 May 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Pues yo a bitcoin después de 3 años metido en el tema, al final lo veo como un activo más.
> 
> O como una acción tipo Apple o Google.



Si ves a bitcoin como una acción de Apple o Google siento decirte que no entiendes nada


----------



## kynes (30 May 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> Es posible lo que indicas, lo que no me cuadraría es ¿Por qué los dueños de la creación del dinero quieren crear un activo que no pueden controlar ellos y donde cada uno es dueño de sus fondos completamente incensurables?
> 
> Pero por poder puede ser, aunque es pura especulación.
> 
> Realmente creo que poco importan los orígenes de Satoshi Nakamoto, Bitcoin ha ido evolucionando por la comunidad y se parece poco a la primera versión que se creó en 2009.



Se me ocurren varias opciones, pura especulación 

1. Poner a trabajar a miles, millones de personas y recursos en la construcción del nuevo sistema. Muchas crypto han sido startups acelerando el sistema de innovación necesario.

2. Crear una herramienta de reestructuración bancaria y botón de reseteo

3. Tener un ente anónimo (criptomonedas, Bitcoin, stablecoins) al que poder achacar todos los males de la caída del sistema bancario cuando quieran "pulsar el botón"

Pura especulación, demasiado enrevesado crear un caballo de troya de tal magnitud


----------



## _______ (30 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Se me ocurren varias opciones, pura especulación
> 
> 1. Poner a trabajar a miles, millones de personas y recursos en la construcción del nuevo sistema. Muchas crypto han sido startups acelerando el sistema de innovación necesario.
> 
> ...



Sarta de tonterías, christine lagarta tu prima diciendo k es muy arriesgado confirma que lo que dices son chorradas


----------



## ESC (30 May 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Te pareces mucho a @ESC , es decir o tenemos que agachar la cabeza ante las CBDC o sino nada funcionará. Acojonante el servilismo y el satanismo



A mi déjeme en paz.

Yo ya he llegado a la conclusión de que la única forma de frenar a la autoridad monetaria y a todo lo que la rodea es mediante el empleo de tangibles, he llegado incluso a sugerir algún tipo de manifestación, recogida de firmas o similar con ese propósito y me he dado de bruces ante la realidad de que todos los integrantes de este foro solo conciben un dinero que sea abstracto sin anclaje, por mucha cadena de bloques o criptografía que metas de por medio.

Si eso es agachar la cabeza ante las CBDC es que a usted no le apetece comprender lo que estoy diciendo y prefiere los malentendidos conmigo. No sé si le va la caña pero a mi no, nunca me han gustado los malentendidos.

Ambos estamos preocupados por las CBDC, usted propone bitcoin como solución y ya sabe lo yo propongo. No somos tan diferentes en ese sentido.

Buena suerte con ese futuro descentralizado, es "ordo ad chao" a mi entender y tampoco voy tratar de convencerle. 

------------------------------------------------------

Lo que sí estoy es frustrado, hasta el punto de tomarme un respiro en el foro pues siempre acabo tratando estas cuestiones y bueno...

Poco más que decir, un saludo.


----------



## ESC (30 May 2022)

He llegado a conclusiones muy incómodas, demasiado. Si he entrado en el foro hoy es para echar un vistazo al hilo de erio, no tenía intención alguna de participar.


----------



## ESC (30 May 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Te pareces mucho a @ESC , es decir o tenemos que agachar la cabeza ante las CBDC o sino nada funcionará. Acojonante el servilismo y el satanismo



... Acusarme de pretender que la gente agache la cabeza ante las CBDC es inadmisible.

Barrasbajas... 

No me toque la fibra sensible, si es tan amable.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (31 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Se me ocurren varias opciones, pura especulación
> 
> 1. Poner a trabajar a miles, millones de personas y recursos en la construcción del nuevo sistema. Muchas crypto han sido startups acelerando el sistema de innovación necesario.
> 
> ...



No hay ningún botón que pare Bitcoin. Ahí esta la mayor parte de su gracia, aunque no toda.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ChosLive (31 May 2022)

ESC dijo:


> los integrantes de este foro solo conciben un dinero que sea abstracto sin anclaje, por mucha cadena de bloques o criptografía que metas de por medio.



Bitcoin se podría decir que está anclado a la energía


----------



## Rajoy (31 May 2022)

kynes dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría de gente no se ha leido el white paper de Bitcoin . De los pocos que lo han leído ni alcanzan a entender una mínima parte de qué va el tema . Otros , no lo entienden pero reemplazan oportunamente ese hueco de conocimiento otorgándo propiedades mágicas presentes o futuras y convirtiendo el bitcoinismo en una religión. Otros no entienden que el white paper es un papelote más, y ha habido mucha más literatura antes y después, incluso los creadores escribiendo en foros abiertos y respondiendo preguntas. Hay quienes piensan que al ser perfecto tecnológicamente, anónimo, intrazable,... acabará implantandose globalmente, solo es cuestión de tiempo, etc .
> 
> Nadie sabe que va a pasar con BTC, es lo único que podemos afirmar con alguna certeza. Mi apuesta principal es la ya la sabéis y si no os la resumo: Bitcoin es una herramienta creada por "la banca" para mayor gloria de la banca, que se materializará con el mayor reseteo de todos los tiempos y el rescate/reinicio de todo el sistema financiero bancario.
> 
> Por supuesto esto es pura especulación y ya digo que nadie sabe y posiblemente nadie sabrá. No es necesario.



Todas las quiebras de los sistemas monetarios con moneda fiduciaria han acabado de la misma manera: creando una nueva moneda fiduciaria y arruinando de paso a mucha gente que es la que acaba pagando el pato. Fin del "rescate". Porqué esta vez iba a ser diferente ?

Dices que crées que bitcoin es un invento de la banca. Lo dudo mucho. Tiene varias características que son absolutamente contrarias a lo que haría la banca:

- Nerds, mineros y early adopters varios han podido comprar o minar a centavos grandes cantidades de algo que ha llegado a cotizarse a 69.000 $. De hecho, bitcoin ha convertido en millonarios a aquellos de ellos que supieron apreciar su potencial. La banca jamás actuaría así.

- En la serie de forks que tuvieron lugar empezando por bitcoin cash, a muchos nos "regalaron" una serie de shitbitcoins que pudimos cambiar por un porcentaje nada despreciable de bitcoin auténtico. En mi caso concreto, pude obtener aproximadamente un 10% del total de mis bitcoins y me consta que hubo quien obtuvo un porcentaje mayor. La banca, como mucho, te regala una vajilla ...

- Todo en bitcoin es descentralizado: el desarrollo del protocolo, los nodos, la minería, ... La banca jamás promocionaría algo totalmente descentralizado.

- La banca se basa en dinero "deuda". Bitcoin con una emisión limitada a 21.000.000 de unidades es justo o contrario. Es la pérdida de valor asociada a la inflación producida por la impresión de nuevo dinero fiduciario, frente a la deflación asociada a un activo con un número limitado de unidades. Por eso el valor de todos los bienes en moneda fiduciaria, incluído bitcoin, aumenta en el tiempo.
Cómo vas a estructurar un sistema de deuda con intereses sin impresora ? Con una moneda que se revalúa en lugar de devaluarse los préstamos pronto se harían impagables y el tinglado en lugar de durar medio siglo duraría, a lo sumo, un par de años ...

Yo en algún momento pensé que detrás podía estar alguna agencia de inteligencia o el propio gobierno USA, pero hay una característica de bitcoin que siempre me ha parecido algo crucial: el universo de direcciones y su generación. No sólo el universo de direcciones es prácticamente ilimitado sino que no hay ningún ente que regule la creación de las mismas y, lo más importante, lleve un registro de su propiedad. Cada usuario puede generarse libremente tantas direcciones como quiera. Eso introduce una variable que no sólo no interesaría a la banca, sino que tampoco puede interesar a una agencia de inteligencia puesto que hace que la labor de control de direcciones y transacciones aumente exponencialmente ya que, hasta que no se realiza una labor de investigación de las transacciones en base a los movimientos en ciertos puntos de control (básicamente Exchanges), las direcciones son anónimas.

Finalmente, el carácter global de bitcoin hace que no tenga demasiado sentido para un Estado controlar ese universo para encontrar, después de una ardua labor de investigación, que la mayor parte de transacciones y direcciones pertenecen a personas o entidades que están fuera de su jurisdicción. Bitcoin sólo se podría controlar globalmente y si hubiera un gobierno global bitcoin dejaría de existir. Únicamente habría una impresora global de dinero fiat al servicio de la élite.

Ah ! Y lo de: lo importante no es bitcoin, lo importante es la "bloshaing" y ahora la banca se apoderará del invento, es un falso argumento largamente debatido ya en hilos anteriores con un tal Nico, desaparecido en combate como tantos otros trolls ...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 May 2022)

Es una gilipollez pensar que la banca pudo desarrollar Bitcoin. ¿Aquellos subnormales que todavía van en Fortran porque siguen la máxima de sí funciona no lo toques? Ni de coña. ¿Crear algo que vulnera las resoluciones de embargo de los EEUU? Gilipolleces.


----------



## Mopois (31 May 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es una gilipollez pensar que la banca pudo desarrollar Bitcoin. ¿Aquellos subnormales que todavía van en Fortran porque siguen la máxima de sí funciona no lo toques? Ni de coña. ¿Crear algo que vulnera las resoluciones de embargo de los EEUU? Gilipolleces.



En realidad muchas veces los procesos que ya funcionan no se cambian porque tecnologías tan arcanas tiene mucho menos puntos de entrada, luego vulneran el log4java y te come la mierda.

Pero por otro lado también hay mucho de si funciona no lo toques, solo se usa tecnología mas reciente si hay procesos de reingeniería, normalmente para cumplir normativa.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (31 May 2022)

4.000 pipazos p'arriba, no está mal.


----------



## ESC (31 May 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Todas las quiebras de los sistemas monetarios con moneda fiduciaria han acabado de la misma manera: creando una nueva moneda fiduciaria y arruinando de paso a mucha gente que es la que acaba pagando el pato. Fin del "rescate". Porqué esta vez iba a ser diferente ?
> 
> Dices que crées que bitcoin es un invento de la banca. Lo dudo mucho. Tiene varias características que son absolutamente contrarias a lo que haría la banca:
> 
> ...



En un mundo en el que el dinero ha perdido lógica o sentido alguno la deuda al menos parece ser algo a lo que agarrarse.

_"Todas las quiebras de los sistemas monetarios con moneda fiduciaria han acabado de la misma manera: creando una nueva moneda fiduciaria"._

Por eso piensan sacar las CBDC.

Por eso se acaba recurriendo a la banca, cuando la ilusión se esfuma esas entidades parecen la única opción que nos queda a no ser que empleemos tangibles, claro. Mientras tanto estamos en un proceso de devaluación continuo. 

El poder de la banca es por demérito, en ese sentido pueden estar tranquilos. Aunque el mundo sucumba al caos parece que siempre acabamos recurriendo a ella, habiendo llegado a un punto en el que es o eso o caer en la locura.

No sé si la "la banca" como tal ha creado la cadena de bloques y la ha lanzado al mundo en modo conspirativo, tampoco me sorprendería, pues teniendo en cuanta lo anteriormente expuesto nada parece amenazarles pues cuentan con esa herramienta mágica conocida como la deuda. 

La deuda otorga al sistema monetario una apariencia necesaria de equidad, cuando en el fondo es falso, aquí se emite pasta como les viene en gana y esto es un maldito cachondeo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 May 2022)

Mopois dijo:


> En realidad muchas veces los procesos que ya funcionan no se cambian porque tecnologías tan arcanas tiene mucho menos puntos de entrada, luego vulneran el log4java y te come la mierda.
> 
> Pero por otro lado también hay mucho de si funciona no lo toques, solo se usa tecnología mas reciente si hay procesos de reingeniería, normalmente para cumplir normativa.



Cualquiera que haya estado por aquí en los comienzos sabe de sobra que Bitcoin es un experimento que se ha ido de las manos.


----------



## Rajoy (31 May 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cualquiera que haya estado por aquí en los comienzos sabe de sobra que Bitcoin es un experimento que se ha ido de las manos.



Si tuviera que quedarme con una teoría, muy probablemente sería esa. Y si damos por bueno que se les ha ido de las manos, poco importa a quien se le ha ido de las manos.

Hoy bitcoin solo podría ser (prácticamente) eliminado si hubiera una dictadura global. Eso no quiere decir que no puedan hacerle un roto importante a su cotización en fiat prohibiéndolo o regulándolo para joder, en un área de influencia grande como USA o EU. Pero ojo, si más Estados siguen la estela de El Salvador eso va a ser muy difícil. Con que argumentos se prohibe o regula una moneda de curso legal de forma diferente de las otras monedas ?


----------



## gusti (31 May 2022)

No adhiero en absoluto con la teoría conspiranoica, simplemente porque los poderes establecidos no van a quitarse ellos mismos el poder de acuñar moneda. Bitcoin es la separación del dinero del Estado, algo tan disruptivo como en su momento lo fue la separación de la Iglesia del Estado.


----------



## ESC (31 May 2022)

gusti dijo:


> No adhiero en absoluto con la teoría conspiranoica, simplemente porque los poderes establecidos no van a quitarse ellos mismos el poder de acuñar moneda. Bitcoin es la separación del dinero del Estado ...



Los poderes establecidos son un consorcio entre estado, banca central y banca privada. No puede asociarse el dinero a uno de esos tres componentes en exclusiva. 

El dinero abstracto entraña sus propios problemas, nadie quiere responsabilizarse de el y recae en un limbo. Si el estado fuese el que imprimiese como le viniese en gana estaríamos de facto en aquello que se entiende como comunismo/socialismo soviético. 

El estado parece necesitar a la banca en ese aspecto, asumiendo los problemas de planificar toda la economía.

En fin, no tengo ni idea de quien o quienes están detrás de Satoshi Nakamoto. Sí sé que implementar la cadena de bloques en el circuito "oficial" implica control total y absoluto, más allá de las ideologías liberal, comunista, socialista, etcétera. Posibilita ese control absoluto, consolida a la banca central y a todo lo que hace sombra. 

...

Habrá que ver.


----------



## ESC (31 May 2022)

No puedo descartar nada.


----------



## ESC (31 May 2022)

gusti dijo:


> los poderes establecidos no van a quitarse ellos mismos el poder de acuñar moneda.



La gracia es que ese poder de acuñar moneda está enmascarado gracias a la lógica de la deuda. No es evidente por tanto, ahí radica su poder. 

Si es que el dinero deuda es algo digno de ser estudiado, no creo que se esté comprendiendo del todo por qué funciona o por qué hemos llegado a el.


----------



## Mopois (31 May 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Cualquiera que haya estado por aquí en los comienzos sabe de sobra que Bitcoin es un experimento que se ha ido de las manos.



Ahí la verdad es que no se que pensar, yo entré en esto en 2017 y aunque he leído bastante sobre el tema creo que si, puede ser lo mas factible al fin y al cabo.

Mi aportación era simplemente por puntualizar el tema de los bancos, tampoco hay que subestimarlos tanto. Es evidente que nunca van a crear algo tan disruptivo porque ni les interesa ni les dejarían


----------



## ESC (31 May 2022)

Mopois dijo:


> Ahí la verdad es que no se que pensar, yo entré en esto en 2017 y aunque he leído bastante sobre el tema creo que si, puede ser lo mas factible al fin y al cabo.
> 
> Mi aportación era simplemente por puntualizar el tema de los bancos, tampoco hay que subestimarlos tanto. Es evidente que nunca van a crear algo tan disruptivo porque ni les interesa ni les dejarían



Pues no veo yo la disrupción por ningún lado.


----------



## Silver94 (1 Jun 2022)

Ahora mismo en tve2: documentos tv especial bitcoin.

Edito, es de hace 5 años..


----------



## gusti (1 Jun 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Pues no veo yo la disrupción por ningún lado.



Pues fíjate si será disruptivo, que gobiernos de todo el mundo tienen que salir a legislar de urgencia sobre este nuevo tema "no disruptivo", sino le comen la tostada a sus bancos centrales, cuando hasta hace poco tiempo bastaba con ignorarlo.


----------



## ESC (1 Jun 2022)

gusti dijo:


> Pues fíjate si será disruptivo, que gobiernos de todo el mundo tienen que salir a legislar de urgencia sobre este nuevo tema "no disruptivo", sino le comen la tostada a sus bancos centrales, cuando hasta hace poco tiempo bastaba con ignorarlo.



....

Los gobiernos de todo el mundo tienen que legislar con urgencia sobre el bitcoin porque la ciudadanía está comprando el pan con el y nadie utiliza el fiat.

Bueno, ya veo.


----------



## gusti (1 Jun 2022)

ESC dijo:


> ....
> 
> Los gobiernos de todo el mundo tienen que legislar con urgencia sobre el bitcoin porque la ciudadanía está comprando el pan con el y nadie utiliza el fiat.
> 
> Bueno, ya veo.



Pues tampoco nunca he comprado el pan por internet, y sin embargo cambió el mundo tal como lo conocíamos. Es obvio que las legislaciones son para intentar controlar y neutralizar algo que se les va de las manos ...


----------



## ChosLive (1 Jun 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Los gobiernos de todo el mundo tienen que legislar con urgencia sobre el bitcoin porque la ciudadanía está comprando el pan con el y nadie utiliza el fiat











Una pastelería permite comprar sus roscones de Reyes a través de criptomonedas


El postre típico del Día de Los Reyes Magos tiene un valor de 59 euros y en su interior tiene una moneda bañada en oro de 24 quilates.




www.20minutos.es





Con Bitcoin se puede pagar cualquier cosa, yo tengo un amigo que tiene una peluquería y acepta Bitcoin


----------



## kynes (1 Jun 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es una gilipollez pensar que la banca pudo desarrollar Bitcoin. ¿Aquellos subnormales que todavía van en Fortran porque siguen la máxima de sí funciona no lo toques? Ni de coña. ¿Crear algo que vulnera las resoluciones de embargo de los EEUU? Gilipolleces.



"Chancellor on brink of second bailout for banks the times" ¿Por qué ese mensaje en el bloque Génesis y no cualquier otro que funcionara igualmente como timestamp? ¿Por qué el Génesis ese día?

Se ha presupuesto la idea romántica de que SN era un revolucionario pero ¿esa idea Es legitima o implantada?

Podríamos pensar que SN pudo ser un programador solitario con un perfil de matemático, criptógrafo, experto en redes distribuidas, conocedor del sistema financiero y bancario y de sus principales problemas (véase introducción y conclusión del whitepaper) , jefe de proyecto que puso a trabajar a la comunidad cryptopunk en la resolución de Bugs... Un perfil muy completo pero que además intercalaba su trabajo con este "proyectillo" secundario y por eso se podría explicar que contestats emails en lotes en un solo día. Programaba Bitcoin para crear una alternativa al sistema financiero bancario y a sus principales debilidades para luego desaparecer en el anonimato dejando múltiples cuentas dormidas. Puede ser por qué no, pero no me encaja. 

Me faltan muchas piezas para poder entender los inicios de todo esto pero lo que he leído me hace pensar que una opción a considerar es que un equipo especializado estuvo detrás de todo esto. Y a un equipo lo tiene que financiar y guiar alguien para conseguir objetivos en un tiempo aceptable . Quién dice "la banca" dice "los amos del mundo" , los que mueven el cambio.

Y Bitcoin ha dado Origen a otros proyectos Blockchain, muchos desarrollados con la colaboración y para la banca mundial, algunos ya están en uso. Las regulaciones llegan ahora , "con prisas" por eso mismo, por qué ya está el sistema montado. Mi más sincera enhorabuena a quien haya sacado y saque beneficio de todo esto, en la ventana de oportunidad que dejaron abierta. Si esto es "un proyecto de la banca" el daño colateral de que hayan surgido unos pocos nuevos millonarios Bitcoin es algo totalmente anécdotico para esta gente. ¿De qué porcentaje de la población estaríamos hablando?

Algunos aún pensaréis que por ver un posible "lado oscuro" tengo algo contra Bitcoin, y no es así. Me fascina, aunque por desgracia no tengo tiempo para estudiarlo como me gustaría ni la multidisciplinaridad de SN para entender la globalidad del proyecto. Por eso comparto aquí mis ideas aunque puedan ser gilipolleces. A mi personalmente me parece poco fundamentado el creer en las cualidades mágico-religiosas de Bitcoin u otras basadas principalmente en la fe y las creencias implantadas con argumentos de tipo: inevitabilidad, los estados la acabarán implantando si o si, ladran luego cabalgamos, uestión de tiempo, SN era güena gente y cosas de ese tipo... Pero son ideas que generan un diálogo y del diálogo se aprende.


----------



## gusti (1 Jun 2022)

Se sabe quién inventó la rueda, importa acaso ? Y sin embargo siguen girando después de miles de años.


----------



## ChosLive (1 Jun 2022)

No importa ya a éstas alturas quien era Satoshi, a quien le importa eso? desde luego a mi no.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Jun 2022)

De todas formas Satoshi Nakamoto tampoco es esa figura omnipotente que muchos pintan, la idea de Bitcoin ya hacía tiempo que estaba forjándose, ahí está el Bitcoin primigenio de Wei Dai, el B-Money, el B-gold de Szabo, la blockchain ya estaba inventada, el HashCash de Adam back, etc etc etc. Satoshi lo único que hizo fue juntar todas esas piezas en un único software. Que no es poco, ojo, pero tampoco es un dios.


----------



## Josar (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Arctic (1 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> "Chancellor on brink of second bailout for banks the times" ¿Por qué ese mensaje en el bloque Génesis y no cualquier otro que funcionara igualmente como timestamp? ¿Por qué el Génesis ese día?
> 
> Se ha presupuesto la idea romántica de que SN era un revolucionario pero ¿esa idea Es legitima o implantada?
> 
> ...



Dices que Bitcoin te fascina. Hasta ahí, vas bien. Te entiendo perfectamente. Lo que no me cabe en la cabeza es lo que dices a continuación. Que no tienes tiempo para estudiarlo? Eso sí que es fascinante. Tienes la curiosidad necesaria para que te fascine y ahí te quedas. Has de saber que eso te deja en el peor lugar posible. Alguien que no conoce Bitcoin, puede vivir sin ello y con las consecuencias derivadas de no tener ninguno. Pero conocerlo, que te fascine y no estudiarlo por falta de tiempo? Eso es lo más estúpido, sin acritud, que se puede hacer en esta vida. Dime alguna tarea que merezca tu tiempo más que Bitcoin o que te pueda ofrecer un retorno comparable por hora dedicada. Salvo que seas Mbappé no creo que seas capaz. Y en cambio, vivir con el peso de no haber comprado Bitcoin por "falta de tiempo" te puede hacer puré. Yo cada vez que pienso en los trolls que han pasado por este hilo con las ideas más peregrinas (Bitcoin cash, Ripple, el Chevy, etc..) me pregunto como harán para sobrellevar sus monumentales cagadas.


----------



## Arctic (1 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> De todas formas Satoshi Nakamoto tampoco es esa figura omnipotente que muchos pintan, la idea de Bitcoin ya hacía tiempo que estaba forjándose, ahí está el Bitcoin primigenio de Wei Dai, el B-Money, el B-gold de Szabo, la blockchain ya estaba inventada, el HashCash de Adam back, etc etc etc. Satoshi lo único que hizo fue juntar todas esas piezas en un único software. Que no es poco, ojo, pero tampoco es un dios.



Eso es como decir que Mozart se limitaba a tocar unas teclas en un orden determinado de un cacharro que no había inventado. Satoshi Nakamoto, sea quien (o quienes) sea, es el mayor genio de nuestra época.


----------



## lukashenko (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Jun 2022)

Arctic dijo:


> Eso es como decir que Mozart se limitaba a tocar unas teclas en un orden determinado de un cacharro que no había inventado. Satoshi Nakamoto, sea quien (o quienes) sea, es el mayor genio de nuestra época.



Lo único que digo es que Satoshi se apoyó sobre hombros de gigantes.


----------



## gusti (1 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> De todas formas Satoshi Nakamoto tampoco es esa figura omnipotente que muchos pintan, la idea de Bitcoin ya hacía tiempo que estaba forjándose, ahí está el Bitcoin primigenio de Wei Dai, el B-Money, el B-gold de Szabo, la blockchain ya estaba inventada, el HashCash de Adam back, etc etc etc. Satoshi lo único que hizo fue juntar todas esas piezas en un único software. Que no es poco, ojo, pero tampoco es un dios.



Cierto, incluso la POW ya se había inventado. La genialidad de Satoshi fue juntar todo y aplicarlo en un modelo trustless que funcionara.


----------



## kynes (1 Jun 2022)

gusti dijo:


> Se sabe quién inventó la rueda, importa acaso ? Y sin embargo siguen girando después de miles de años.





ChosLive dijo:


> No importa ya a éstas alturas quien era Satoshi, a quien le importa eso? desde luego a mi no.



Se calcula que SN tiene aprox. 1M de BTC.

Si, claro que importa quién es y quién estuvo detrás de la creación.


----------



## gusti (1 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Se calcula que SN tiene aprox. 1M de BTC.
> 
> Si, claro que importa quién es y quién estuvo detrás de la creación.



No, no importa, la creación funciona por sí misma. 
Importaría solo si la intención fuera un ataque ad-hominem contra SN de los enemigos de bitcoin.
Igual lo tienen a Craig Wright, vayan a por él.


----------



## ChosLive (1 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Se calcula que SN tiene aprox. 1M de BTC.
> 
> Si, claro que importa quién es y quién estuvo detrás de la creación.



Es completamente indiferente la cantidad de BTC que tenga Satoshi o el gobierno de USA o quien sea, porque por mucho que tengan no pueden controlar su emisión ni su distrubución.

Que SN tenga 1 millón solo lo convierte en archimillonario, que los disfrute con salud.


----------



## halmeria (1 Jun 2022)

Hombre, no se mucho de economia, pero si tiene un 15% del mercado puede hacer lo que quiera con el precio.
Tiene (casi) mas poder que el BCE en el euro.


----------



## ninfireblade (1 Jun 2022)

halmeria dijo:


> Hombre, no se mucho de economia, pero si tiene un 15% del mercado puede hacer lo que quiera con el precio.
> Tiene (casi) mas poder que el BCE en el euro.



El BCE tiene todos los euros que le de la gana que para eso tiene la impresora.

Satoshi lo maximo que podria hacer con sus bitcoin es venderlos. Y una vez vendidos se quedaría sin ellos.


----------



## kynes (1 Jun 2022)

ninfireblade dijo:


> El BCE tiene todos los euros que le de la gana que para eso tiene la impresora.
> 
> Satoshi lo maximo que podria hacer con sus bitcoin es venderlos. Y una vez vendidos se quedaría sin ellos.



Y si quisiera, ni siquiera podría vender esa cantidad de BTC fácilmente, ¿no? Límites al cash out, KYC, dificultad de hacer P2P sin exponerse, etc.

Si consiguiera vender una parte grande dejaría de tenerlos por un momento pero siempre podría recomprar el Dip. Aunque no parece una operación beneficiosa ya que el resto de sus BTC se devaluarian al menos temporalmente.

SN (persona , grupo , país o lo que sea) no necesita vender para tener más dinero pero si vendieran seria por otra razón y serían responsables directos de que la alta volatilidad de un mercado no totalmente regulado se transmitiera a otros mercados.


----------



## MIP (2 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Se calcula que SN tiene aprox. 1M de BTC.
> 
> Si, claro que importa quién es y quién estuvo detrás de la creación.



Es más incierto que eso. 

Sabemos que un minero empezó a las pocas semanas a alterar el código de Bitcoin, para que el minado se pudiese paralelizar en diferentes PCs. Una especie de pool primitivo en el que simplemente los PCs se repartían cada uno un tramo de los posibles nonces, y el primero que encontraba el bloque lo publicaba. 

Ese código nunca se publicó, y ese minero, aunque se supuso que era Satoshi, jamas se demostró que fuera el. Lo más probable es que fuese alguien con acceso a una red de PCs (por ejemplo en una LAN de una universidad, empresa u organismo público)

El patrón que esas nonces dejaban en el bloque minado era característico, ya que un PC individual siempre empezaba por el nonce 0, mientras que esta red en paralelo encontraba bloques con nonces relativamente altos para la baja dificultad de la época. 

Al hipotético minero se le dio en llamar “Patoshi”, y ese es el que supuestamente tiene los cerca de 1M de bitcoins, eso si conserva la Wallet y no la ha borrado o perdido.


----------



## Rajoy (2 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ...
> 
> Y Bitcoin ha dado Origen a otros proyectos Blockchain, muchos desarrollados con la colaboración y para la banca mundial, algunos ya están en uso. Las regulaciones llegan ahora , "con prisas" por eso mismo, por qué ya está el sistema montado. Mi más sincera enhorabuena a quien haya sacado y saque beneficio de todo esto, en la ventana de oportunidad que dejaron abierta. Si esto es "un proyecto de la banca" el daño colateral de que hayan surgido unos pocos nuevos millonarios Bitcoin es algo totalmente anécdotico para esta gente. ¿De qué porcentaje de la población estaríamos hablando?
> 
> ...



No te tengo por el clásico trollete que viene aquí a decir las mismas tonterías de siempre y de bitcoin no sabe ni por donde le da el viento, pero todos los que no se enteran de lo que es bitcoin lo comparan con otras shitcoins ... o con tulipanes.
Te he comentado que el debate de "bloshaing" vs. bitcoin ya fué superado en hilos anteriores. Y así, muchos otros. En realidad, la blockchain para lo único que realmente sirve es para el desarrollo de un sistema descentralizado en un entrorno inseguro. Para todo lo demás, una buena base de datos es infinitamente más potente, económica, configurable, rápida ... y controlable.

No sabemos lo que sería en sus orígenes, pero hoy bitcoin no es algo que sirva a la banca ni a ningún otro "amo" por el siguiente y determinante motivo: DESCENTRALIZACIÓN

- El desarrollo de su código es totalmente descentralizado. Tu mismo mañana puedes proponer un "BIP" y si es aceptado por la mayor parte de la comunidad será implementado. Y sino no.

- El número de nodos es de muchos miles y están repartidos por todo el mundo. Eso son miles de réplicas de la blockchain de bitcoin. Aquí volvemos a encontrar el concepto descentralizado en contraposición a una blockchain alojada en unos pocos servidores, como es el caso de la mayoría de las shitcoins.

- La minería es asimismo descentralizada, por más que los mineros se agrupen en pools. Pools que pueden abandonar de la noche a la mañana para integrarse en otro pool o minar en solitario si lo consideran oportuno.

Esa descentralización no sólo impide que bitcoin sea manejado por un amo ya que no existe una puerta donde EL PODER pueda llamar, sino que es la principal característica que lo diferencia del resto de shitcoins que presentan mayor o menor grado de centralización en alguno, o algunos, de los puntos anteriores. Pueden ser más rápidas, ofrecer un número mayor de transacciones por segundo, ofrecer smart contracts ... pero son centralizadas en mayor o menor grado y, por ello, no son resistentes a la censura, al ataque (como hemos visto ya en varias ocasiones y se ha debatido suficientemente en la recurrente discusión Pow vs. Pos) o a la manipulación en general, y por el poder (banca, gobierno, Hacienda, ...) en particular.

En los forks que tuvieron lugar hace unos años, nuestros bitcoins se vieron replicados en otras blockchains y fue el nivel de descentralización de cada cadena la cualidad determinante para, tras las lógicas dudas ante un evento de tales características, decidirnos por este bitcoin y no por cualquiera de sus réplicas. Bloques mayores permitían más transacciones por bloque, pero iban en contra de la descentralización al exigir mayores requerimientos a los nodos.

Definitivamente NO. Bitcoin no es un caballo de Troya de la banca. No se quien lo engendró, ni con que intenciones, pero estoy seguro de que hoy no tiene amo porque, como aparece desde hace años al pie de mis posts aquí en el hilo, "la descentralización es la clave".

P.D. Y no soy un maximalista de bitcoin. El día que cualquier otra altcoin ofrezca mayor nivel de descentralización que bitcoin (además de un número preestablecido de unidades, libre generación de direcciones, etc.), no tendré ningún problema en vender mis bitcoins para abrazar al nuevo Mesías ...


----------



## kynes (2 Jun 2022)

@Rajoy
Disculpa por la insistencia, y por haberme perdido los debates de "bloshaing vs. bitcoin" de hilos anteriores pero la cuestión es que si existen otras "_open_-_source_, _permissionless_ and decentralized blockchain technology". Descentralizadas en el buen sentido, un nodo validador = un voto y con descentralización creciente.

Al menos dos de ellas estuvieron presentes en el Blockchain Hub del foro Davos 2022 celebrado hace un par de semanas.

Supongo que ninguna pasarán los criterios de calidad de los expertos y experimentados foreros y que ya las matásteis y enterrásteis en hilos anteriores. Seguramente las podemos calificar como shitcoin por A por B o por C, pero eso es irrelevante si "la banca", los gobiernos, las empresas, terminan usándolas. Al fin al cabo "SN" sea quien/es sea que fuese/n, se despidió diciendo que abandonaba Bitcoin por que tenía otros proyectos a los que dedicarse.

Atención que no te estoy diciendo que abraces a X a Y o a Z, ni que la adores, ni que inviertas el 100% de tu bolsa de BTC, pero hay más fuentes de información fuera de este hilo y foro y este mundo cambia demasiado rápido para creer que lo hemos visto todo.


@MIP gracias por traer el patrón Patoshi. Entiendo que los BTC "pre-minados" por SN fueron marcados por alguna razón y/o SN, teniendo el mayor hashrate, dejaba de minar por intervalos para dejar que otros pudieran conseguir BTC. Ese "reparto del pastel" podría darse en el escenario "BTC fue un encargo y desarrollado por un equipo de gente". Varios stakeholders y colaboradores podrían haber reclamado su trozo del pastel mientras BTC no lo conocía ni dios. Así además el "pre-minado" (durante 2 años?) no era tan evidente. Parece que quien sea que estuviera detrás sabía lo que estaba haciendo. Dejo aquí este artículo por si a aguien le interesa. Nakamoto or Not? 2009-Mined BTC, Craig Wright, the Patoshi Pattern and Bitcoin’s Mysterious Creator


@Arctic
Así son las cosas, cuando tienes vida, responsabilidades y multiples inquietudes hay que repartir el tiempo entre todo eso . No me muero por saber todo de BTC o del criptomundo , ni falta que me hace.


----------



## kynes (2 Jun 2022)

@Rajoy
Disculpa por la insistencia, y por haberme perdido los debates de "bloshaing vs. bitcoin" de hilos anteriores pero la cuestión es que si existen otras "_open_-_source_, _permissionless_ and decentralized blockchain technology". Descentralizadas en el buen sentido, un nodo validador = un voto y con descentralización creciente.

Al menos dos de ellas estuvieron presentes en el Blockchain Hub del foro Davos 2022 celebrado hace un par de semanas.

Supongo que ninguna pasarán los criterios de calidad de los expertos y experimentados foreros y que ya las matásteis y enterrásteis en hilos anteriores. Seguramente las podemos calificar como shitcoin por A por B o por C, pero eso es irrelevante si "la banca", los gobiernos, las empresas, terminan usándolas. Al fin al cabo "SN" sea quien/es sea que fuese/n, se despidió diciendo que abandonaba Bitcoin por que tenía otros proyectos a los que dedicarse.

Atención que no te estoy diciendo que abraces a X a Y o a Z, ni que la adores, ni que inviertas el 100% de tu bolsa de BTC, pero hay más fuentes de información fuera de este hilo y foro y este mundo cambia demasiado rápido para creer que lo hemos visto todo.


@MIP gracias por traer el patrón Patoshi. Entiendo que los BTC "pre-minados" por SN fueron marcados por alguna razón y/o SN, teniendo el mayor hashrate, dejaba de minar por intervalos para dejar que otros pudieran conseguir BTC. Ese "reparto del pastel" podría darse en el escenario "BTC fue un encargo y desarrollado por un equipo de gente". Varios stakeholders y colaboradores podrían haber reclamado su trozo del pastel mientras BTC no lo conocía ni dios. Así además el "pre-minado" (durante 2 años?) no era tan evidente. Parece que quien sea que estuviera detrás sabía lo que estaba haciendo. Dejo aquí este artículo por si a aguien le interesa. Nakamoto or Not? 2009-Mined BTC, Craig Wright, the Patoshi Pattern and Bitcoin’s Mysterious Creator


@Arctic
Así son las cosas, cuando tienes vida, responsabilidades y multiples inquietudes hay que repartir el tiempo entre todo eso . No me muero por saber todo de BTC o del criptomundo , ni falta que me hace.


----------



## kynes (2 Jun 2022)

Las CBDC nos las comemos con papas , son Inevitables, es cuestión de tiempo y tal y cual y Pascual. Y ni siquiera a la fuerza, una vez que el cash desaparece ( y ya hay países donde es totalmente anécdotico) ¿que más le dará a la gente si sus transacciones electrónicas están respaldadas en Eur o en e-Eur? Y es que encima es más ecológico!! 

"105 countries, representing over 95 percent of global GDP, are exploring a CBDC. In May 2020, only 35 countries were considering a CBDC. A new high of 50 countries are in an advanced phase of exploration (development, pilot, or launch)."

El que la banca global se ponga de acuerdo en usar la tecnología X e Y no quiere decir que esa tecnología sea necesariamente mala (desde el punto de vista técnico). Si es cierto que una vez implantado significara que hemos perdido como sociedad, estaremos controlados y solo podremos usar sus CBDC cuando y como nos digan.







_A día de hoy esos otros Blockchain de tipo "open_-_source_, _permissionless_ and decentralized" funcionan tanto en redes privadas, cerradas a los clientes de banca e instituciones , como en el Blockchain público que todo el mundo puede usar. Si es aún una ventana de oportunidad para el gran publico como lo fue Bitcoin en su momento es algo que aún está por ver. 

La cuestión es ¿qué pasará con Bitcoin? Qué rol juega BTC en esta película?


----------



## ChosLive (3 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Supongo que ninguna pasarán los criterios de calidad de los expertos y experimentados foreros y que ya las matásteis y enterrásteis en hilos anteriores



Crea un hilo para el proyecto que dices y allí te lo destripamos


----------



## Rajoy (3 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> @Rajoy
> Disculpa por la insistencia, y por haberme perdido los debates de "bloshaing vs. bitcoin" de hilos anteriores pero la cuestión es que si existen otras "_open_-_source_, _permissionless_ and decentralized blockchain technology". Descentralizadas en el buen sentido, un nodo validador = un voto y con descentralización creciente.
> 
> Al menos dos de ellas estuvieron presentes en el Blockchain Hub del foro Davos 2022 celebrado hace un par de semanas.
> ...



Lo malo de llevar años en el hilo es que uno se cansa de rebatir una y otra vez los mismos argumentos. Y no es por las veces que lo haya hecho yo, es que foreros mucho más autorizados que yo lo han hecho hasta la saciedad. Por eso no, no te disculpo que te hayas perdido los debates de hilos anteriores de "bloshaing vs. bitcoin", PoW vs. Pos, porqué más rápido o mas transacciones no es necesariamente mejor y un larguísimo etcétera. Porque si te los hubieras leído no estarías aquí dando la murga ... a no ser que seas un CM, claro.

Ayer te dije que una altcoin necesita muchas cosas para superar a bitcoin y eso es así por la sencilla razón de que bitcoin ya las tiene. Pero en cuanto a descentralización hay una obvia: el efecto red. Bitcoin ya lo tiene. Ya se ha expandido por el mundo, las otras no. Ya tiene miles de nodos independientes funcionando por el mundo. Y así, por muy chupiguays que sean esas shitcoins "_open-source, permissionless and decentralized blockchain technology_" en su paper o en su implementación inicial, tienen que expandirse por un espacio que, a diferencia de cuando bitcoin se expandía por el mundo, ahora ya está ocupado. Cuando alguna de esas shitcoins alcance la décima parte de penetración de bitcoin, me avisas. Puede que haya cosas que cambien muy deprisa, pero para una buena expansión se necesita tiempo.

En cualquier caso, si "_seguramente las podemos calificar como shitcoin por A por B o por C_" es que, obviamente, por A, B ó C son peores que bitcoin. Para empezar, "_foro de Davos"_ junto a "_permisionless"_ y "_decentralized"_ en una misma frase, a mi me parece un bonito oxímoron ...

En cuanto a que la banca, gobiernos y empresas las usen, no tendrás que esperar mucho. Las CBDC's están a la vuelta de la esquina. Pero, por favor, si me vas a comparar mierdas de uso obligatorio o forzado con bitcoin que es algo que nadie te obliga a utilizar, apaga y vámonos.

Las CBDC's las usará todo el mundo porque serán obligatorias, como lo es el fiat. Y, mira tu por donde, aún serán peores que el fiat porque a su emisión descontrolada en favor de unas élites financieras, deberemos de agregar control total de como, cuando y donde las gastamos y hasta la posibilidad de que sean bloqueadas o caduquen "para fomentar el consumo" o cualquier otro estúpido y peregrino argumento para mantenernos en el "no tendrás nada y serás feliz".

Bitcoin se ha extendido por el mundo sin que nadie lo forzara. Todo lo contrario. Ha soportado FUD a toneladas, forks, serias fricciones con la banca en el proceso de cambio de bitcoin por fiat, cuando no directamente prohibiciones de uso o minado, ... demostrando su resiliencia durante más de una década. Cuando, a pesar de todo eso, algo se extiende por el mundo sin que nadie lo fuerce, no existe otra explicación que sus cualidades.


----------



## kynes (4 Jun 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> Crea un hilo para el proyecto que dices y allí te lo destripamos



Ya he contado todo lo que tenía que contar, y lo habéis destripado muy bien en este hilo. Quién quiera saber más que tire del hilo.



Rajoy dijo:


> ...
> Ayer te dije que una altcoin necesita muchas cosas para superar a bitcoin y eso es así por la sencilla razón de que bitcoin ya las tiene. Pero en cuanto a descentralización hay una obvia: el efecto red. Bitcoin ya lo tiene. Ya se ha expandido por el mundo, las otras no. Ya tiene miles de nodos independientes. ...



Es gracioso que digas eso de que hay gente más autorizada para hablar, opinar, que se debe dar crédito a los foreros por el tiempo que lleva en esto, los hilos de burbuja que ha leído... Y que no puedas reconocer que existe un universo fuera de este micromundo que es Burbuja. Un universo de ideas e información descentralizada y muy difícil de asimilar, eso si.

Joelkatz para mí está a años luz de todas esas eminencias del foro juntas. No se si sabrás quién es ni que hizo en 1988 , 2001, ni lo que lleva haciendo desde 2011, fecha en la que dice que descubrio Bitcoin (aunque McAfee dejara caer otra cosa). No es un dios pero si es una de las mentes más brillantes metidas en este mundillo. 

Poco más puedo decir. Voy a intentar seguir en modo lector sin daros mucho la murga. No prometo nada. He aprendido cosas valiosas aquí , en serio, y seguro que seguirá siendo así.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Jun 2022)

Que sí Kynes, que sí. 19.727 shitcoins aparecen ahora mismo en coinmarketcap. Pero la buena, la mejor de todas, la verdaderamente revolucionaria, la que va a acabar con la "centralización" de Bitcoin, con su dependencia del gasto energético, con el engorro de la cadena de bloques, la más rápida, la más segura, la que tendrá el reparto más justo y la que va a haceros ricos a todos será la número 19.728.

O la mierda esa centralizada de Ripple con la que llevas semanas haciendo proselitismo.


----------



## kynes (4 Jun 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Que sí Kynes, que sí. 19.727 shitcoins aparecen ahora mismo en coinmarketcap. Pero la buena, la mejor de todas, la verdaderamente revolucionaria, la que va a acabar con la "centralización" de Bitcoin, con su dependencia del gasto energético, con el engorro de la cadena de bloques, la más rápida, la más segura, la que tendrá el reparto más justo y la que va a haceros ricos a todos será la número 19.728.
> 
> O la mierda esa centralizada de Ripple con la que llevas semanas haciendo proselitismo.



Joder... Semanas no , ya pueden ser años (plural) 

Ripple (la empresa , centralizada) y XRPL (el ledger descentralizado) son cosas relacionadas pero distintas . Como sabes de descentralización puedes entederlo tu mismo fácilmente




__





XRP Charts


XRP Ledger Data Visualization.




xrpcharts.ripple.com





Ya está, me voy ... Esto se ha vuelto demasiado repetitivo , y he entendido que el hilo es solo para hablar de Bitcoin como ente perfecto al que adorar , ni de precios , ni de otras cosas que le puedan llegar a afectar.


----------



## Rajoy (4 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Joder... Semanas no , ya pueden ser años (plural)
> 
> Ripple (la empresa , centralizada) y XRPL (el ledger descentralizado) son cosas relacionadas pero distintas . Como sabes de descentralización puedes entederlo tu mismo fácilmente
> 
> ...



Me he asomado a la web de Ripple y cuando he leído:

"The XRP Ledger is *decentralized*, run by a global network of *150+ validators*."

... no he necesitado leer ni una línea más.

Si no ves la diferencia entre nodos que *se conectan y desconectan a voluntad*, que *no tienen ninguna relación entre ellos* más allá del software que libremente han decidido ejecutar, que *son todos iguales *y no tienen unos pocos una categoría superior al resto y que *se distribuyen por miles* por todo el mundo, no formando unos cuantos de ellos una red reducida de validadores, es que no has entendido absolutamente nada de lo que significa *DESCENTRALIZACIÓN*.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (4 Jun 2022)

Ripple es una estafa centralizada que tienen la desvergüenza de presumir de CEO...

Pero por alguna razón que no alcanzo a comprender es la shitcoin fetiche de los esquizos del interné.


----------



## CBDC (4 Jun 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Ripple es una estafa centralizada que tienen la desvergüenza de presumir de CEO...
> 
> Pero por alguna razón que no alcanzo a comprender es la shitcoin fetiche de los esquizos del interné.



Porque es la cristo de los bancos, y todo el mundo sabe que el banco es nuestro hamijo.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (4 Jun 2022)

CBDC dijo:


> Porque es la cristo de los bancos, y todo el mundo sabe que el banco es nuestro hamijo.



Más bien hamijo de nuestro dinero.


----------



## ChosLive (5 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Ripple (la empresa , centralizada) y XRPL (el ledger descentralizado) son cosas relacionadas pero distintas . Como sabes de descentralización puedes entederlo tu mismo fácilmente



XRP es centralizado, pero usalo si quieres, aunque te aconsejo Liquid, que también está centralizado pero al menos utilizas un sucedaneo de Bitcoin

No se que te ha dado con XRP, pero tienes derecho a ir descubriendo cosas poco a poco, como hemos hecho todos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (5 Jun 2022)

¿El 2022 pasará a la historia como el año más aburrido de Bitcoin o habrá sorpresas?


----------



## Larsil (5 Jun 2022)

Tengo una duda haber si alguien me la sabe responder. Yo no confío en Bitcoin porque vale porque se va haciendo, cuando se dejen de hacer Bitcoins a menos que se hagi dinero físico me parece no sé cómo va a mantener u subir de valor. Entonces, ¿qué monedas no pararían nunca de crecer? ¿De estar creándose?


----------



## Porestar (5 Jun 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> Tengo una duda haber si alguien me la sabe responder. Yo no confío en Bitcoin porque vale porque se va haciendo, cuando se dejen de hacer Bitcoins a menos que se hagi dinero físico me parece no sé cómo va a mantener u subir de valor. Entonces, ¿qué monedas no pararían nunca de crecer? ¿De estar creándose?



Llamas en libro


----------



## El Anarquista (5 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿El 2022 pasará a la historia como el año más aburrido de Bitcoin o habrá sorpresas?


----------



## Digamelon (6 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> ¿El 2022 pasará a la historia como el año más aburrido de Bitcoin o habrá sorpresas?



En general BTC es aburrido la mayor parte del tiempo.


----------



## uhnitas (6 Jun 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> Tengo una duda haber si alguien me la sabe responder. Yo no confío en Bitcoin porque vale porque se va haciendo, cuando se dejen de hacer Bitcoins a menos que se hagi dinero físico me parece no sé cómo va a mantener u subir de valor. Entonces, ¿qué monedas no pararían nunca de crecer? ¿De estar creándose?



Es normal que no entiendas bitcoin.


----------



## El Anarquista (8 Jun 2022)

Habrá sorpresas, bajará con furia porcina s 15k :-D... No queréis sorpresas?


----------



## eyeoftiger (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## fjsanchezgil (9 Jun 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es una gilipollez pensar que la banca pudo desarrollar Bitcoin. ¿Aquellos subnormales que todavía van en Fortran porque siguen la máxima de sí funciona no lo toques? Ni de coña. ¿Crear algo que vulnera las resoluciones de embargo de los EEUU? Gilipolleces.



Van en Cobol, que aun es peor. Y sí: si funciona NO LO TOQUES, que con las cosas de comer no se juega.

Por todo lo demas, totalmente de acuerdo contigo.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Polonia Viva (9 Jun 2022)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Van en Cobol, que aun es peor. Y sí: si funciona NO LO TOQUES, que con las cosas de comer no se juega.
> 
> Por todo lo demas, totalmente de acuerdo contigo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk



Solo hay que ver la interfaz ochentera del terminal de Bloomberg  







Eso sí, hay que reconocer que para recopilar datos funciona del copón. O al menos tengo ese recuerdo cuando trabajaba de Equity Analyst antes de que el sector se fuese al carajo con la regulación nueva 

PD: Perdón por el offtopic


----------



## kynes (9 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> @MIP gracias por traer el patrón Patoshi. Entiendo que los BTC "pre-minados" por SN fueron marcados por alguna razón y/o SN, teniendo el mayor hashrate, dejaba de minar por intervalos para dejar que otros pudieran conseguir BTC. *Ese "reparto del pastel"* podría darse en el escenario "BTC fue un encargo y desarrollado por un equipo de gente". Varios stakeholders y colaboradores podrían haber reclamado su trozo del pastel mientras BTC no lo conocía ni dios. Así además el "pre-minado" (durante 2 años?) no era tan evidente. Parece que quien sea que estuviera detrás sabía lo que estaba haciendo. Dejo aquí este artículo por si a aguien le interesa. Nakamoto or Not? 2009-Mined BTC, Craig Wright, the Patoshi Pattern and Bitcoin’s Mysterious Creator



Me autocito, porque las noticias de los últimos días son relevantes y nadie se ha atrevido a traerlas . Dejo este pequeño FUD aquí para que lo valoren los ejpertos de la centralización, y me voy por donde he venido.








How ‘Trustless’ Is Bitcoin, Really?


In myth, the cryptocurrency is egalitarian, decentralized and all but anonymous. The reality is very different, scientists have found.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## digipl (9 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Me autocito, porque las noticias de los últimos días son relevantes y nadie se ha atrevido a traerlas . Dejo este pequeño FUD aquí para que lo valoren los ejpertos de la centralización, y me voy por donde he venido.



Vaya gilipollez. ¿Cuantos accionistas existían en los primeros tiempos de Apple? ¿Y de Microsoft? ¿Y de Amazon?

El artículo no dice nada que no se conozca, y reconozca, desde hace años. Es la habitual basura, con charo-científica incluida, de los medios de comunicación actuales.


----------



## ChosLive (9 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Me autocito, porque las noticias de los últimos días son relevantes y nadie se ha atrevido a traerlas . Dejo este pequeño FUD aquí para que lo valoren los ejpertos de la centralización, y me voy por donde he venido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que coño tiene que ver la centralización con que al principio minaran 4 gatos? @kynes no te tenía por un troll pero ya cansas tío.

¿Que es lo que no entiendes? Bitcoin al principio no le interesaba a nadie era un puñetero experimento que ha triunfado y ahora ya es una realidad. Comparar lo que es Bitcoin ahora con lo que era hace 12 años cuando se minaban los primeros BTC es una chorrada.

¿Podrían haber realizado un ataque a Bitcoin en 2010? Si
¿Lo pueden hacer ahora? No


----------



## Red Star (13 Jun 2022)

Parece que la mano negra de Davos ha empezado a actuar. Me pregunto cuántos minolles y minolles se estarán dejando para intentar crear un crash.


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Jun 2022)

Batalla en torno a los 25.000 $. ¿ resistirá?


----------



## nebulosa (13 Jun 2022)

En una semana tope los 20000€ vaya ostion


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (13 Jun 2022)

Cojonudo a ver si baja hasta 10k para poder pillar mas, esto no es nada, el bitcoin se ha pegado hostias mas fuertes y lo han matado minolles de veces...


----------



## gapema (13 Jun 2022)

Ojala siga bajando de aqui a que me entre la paga extra jejeje


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Jun 2022)

Y tiene pinta de seguir y seguir y seguir bajando. Pero aquí se holdea con cojones.


----------



## faraico (13 Jun 2022)

Pillo ruina....


----------



## Red Star (13 Jun 2022)

Voy a entrar a saco paco. Esta oportunidac sólo se presenta una vez cada pocos años


----------



## kynes (13 Jun 2022)

No se podía saber. No pasa nada, seguimos igual más o menos. Mientras no rompa los 20k las cuentas parecen ser las mismas (4 de C). Pero la gente en CT está muy bajista porque no tiene ni idea de cómo se mueve esto.

A mi lo que SI me da más miedito es Tether , si se desata fiebre vendedora no se si podrán contrarrestarla los compradores del dip, y el chiringuito que hay montado con las stablecoins se podría venir abajo por falta de liquidez.

Seguramente no pase nada pero es un escenario que vendría muy bien a algunos agentes implicados en esta historia.


----------



## mmm (13 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Y tiene pinta de seguir y seguir y seguir bajando. Pero aquí se holdea con cojones.



No se iba a 100mil en abril? Está claro que en inversión sólo unos pocos saben por dónde irán los tiros


----------



## uhnitas (13 Jun 2022)

El descubrimiento de la escasez digital. Valorar eso ya es una cuestión personal.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (13 Jun 2022)

Se ha estabilizado en torno a 24.000 dólares


----------



## Rajoy (13 Jun 2022)

A mi me preocupa una cosa. Después de semanas de corrección y la hostia que se está dando hoy ... y el trollmeter a cero. Raro, raro ...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Jun 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> A mi me preocupa una cosa. Después de semanas de corrección y la hostia que se está dando hoy ... y el trollmeter a cero. Raro, raro ...



El mundo se va al carajo, supongo que para ellos el BTC ha pasado a un segundo plano, bastante tienen con los precios de la gasofa. Que por cierto de ahi puede venir el dump, gente que necesita urgentemente liquidez porque todo se está yendo a la mierda.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2022)

He actualizado el meme.


----------



## gapema (13 Jun 2022)

tio_argyle dijo:


> Hola bitcoñeros, ¿cómo va esa reserva de valor? ¿Listos para un escenario madmaxista donde Bitcoin sea el bien preciado por el que todo el mundo suspira?
> 
> Me parto el puto culo.



14 de Marzo de 2020. Precio del bitcoin $5200


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (13 Jun 2022)

Cómo de grande era Celsius para crear tanto pánico con su caida? Alguien por aquí utilizaba esa plataforma?


----------



## Edu.R (13 Jun 2022)

Es buen momento para hacer ciertas operaciones, glaube ich.


----------



## antoniussss (13 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Es buen momento para hacer ciertas operaciones, glaube ich.



Me parece a mí que siendo procrypto o anticrypto los que ganan al final son grandes fondos de inversión que manejan el cotarro a su antojo.

Hasta diciembre de 2021 vimos fondos desplumar a todos los cortistas en cryptos.

Desde enero de 2022 estamos viendo desplumar a todos los larguistas o poseedores de cryptos.



Cuidado con las recompras que al final vais a palmar hasta los que sí vendistéis en máximos.


----------



## kynes (13 Jun 2022)

*¿Es esto cierto? 

[]
*


----------



## antoniussss (13 Jun 2022)

Por mucho que hayas ganado en el pasado, le metes todo en bitcoin en 10.000 y se va a 1.000, y ya te han robado la cartera pasada.

En bolsa jamás se dice que has ganado en algún valor hasta que no vendes y ni te planteas entrar más


----------



## tolomeo (13 Jun 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Por mucho que hayas ganado en el pasado, le metes todo en bitcoin en 10.000 y se va a 1.000, y ya te han robado la cartera pasada.
> 
> En bolsa jamás se dice que has ganado en algún valor hasta que no vendes y ni te planteas entrar más



Free ride manda


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Jun 2022)

Es el fin un super corralito.

Eghhhkkk compramos cripto para protegernos de un corralito jojojojo


----------



## kynes (13 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Es el fin un super corralito.
> 
> Eghhhkkk compramos cripto para protegernos de un corralito jojojojo



NYKNYC , se ha dicho miles de veces que en un exchange solo se tiene lo que estés tradeando y no debería nunca ser una parte importante de tu bolsa de cryptos


----------



## cholesfer (13 Jun 2022)

La media móvil simple de 200 en semanal a punto de tocarla, sobre 22350k-22400k.

Debería actuar como soporte, aunque puede traspasarla momentáneamente (horas o días).


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> NYKNYC , se ha dicho miles de veces que en un exchange solo se tiene lo que estés tradeando y no debería nunca ser una parte importante de tu bolsa de cryptos



cuando todo siga para bajo va a dar igual tenerlo alli que en cualquier sitio, el precio se desmorona, mañana podriamos tener bitcoin por debajo de los 15000 euros si es que no llega esta cifra antes.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> cuando todo siga para bajo va a dar igual tenerlo alli que en cualquier sitio, el precio se desmorona, mañana podriamos tener bitcoin por debajo de los 15000 euros si es que no llega esta cifra antes.



¿Quieres que hagamos un conjuro juntos para que el btc se desplome a menos de 20k o no? @jkaza también se implicaría como tercer psicomago.


----------



## louis.gara (13 Jun 2022)

Purga necesaria, me encanta el olor a napalm!! vended insensatos que están los DEX desiertos.


----------



## Al-paquia (13 Jun 2022)

Venga gacelillas corred delante de los leones, vended ahora!


----------



## MIP (13 Jun 2022)

Tiene pinta que los de Celsius están vendiendo lo que tienen para que no se les desmonte el chiringuito. 

O algún bolsillo profundo quiere sacudir el árbol para que caigan más nueces.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Jun 2022)

Parece que rebota! Y en tu culo explota!


----------



## Teuro (13 Jun 2022)

Ahora mismo lo único que puede subir son las Total, BP, Rublo, Riyal y similares.


----------



## Seronoser (13 Jun 2022)

Para mí es buena noticia que los Celsius y los Binance muestren lo que son.
Eso hará que muchos que tienen sus btc en exchanges, aprendan la lección y los saquen.


----------



## Trapense (13 Jun 2022)

Comprad ahora o arrepentíos de por vida. Bitcoin es la moneda del futuro.


----------



## Edu.R (13 Jun 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> A mi me preocupa una cosa. Después de semanas de corrección y la hostia que se está dando hoy ... y el trollmeter a cero. Raro, raro ...



El Bitcoin es el Real Madrid de las Criptomonedas.

Siempre remonta. Una vez lo has visto varias veces, sabes que volverá a pasar. Por eso nadie celebra nada.


----------



## Red Star (13 Jun 2022)

Pos le acabo de echar unos cuantos de miles de leuros que tenía por ahí muertos de risa. Pa la saca!!


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (13 Jun 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Pos le acabo de echar unos cuantos de miles de leuros que tenía por ahí muertos de risa. Pa la saca!!



Qué cabrón, yo los pillé a 31k pensando que ya había tocado suelo y ahora esto.


----------



## gusti (13 Jun 2022)

bitcoin muere 452 veces, y contando ... 








Bitcoin Obituaries - "Bitcoin is Dead" Declared 400+ Times


Until today "Bitcoin is dead" was declared more than 400 times. This is the official source for all Bitcoin obituaries since 2010.



99bitcoins.com


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Quieres que hagamos un conjuro juntos para que el btc se desplome a menos de 20k o no? @jkaza también se implicaría como tercer psicomago.




Ya lo hice, primero le meti velas negras y luego empece a derrumbarlo usando al yo cuantico.


----------



## Porestar (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Scire (14 Jun 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1089505



Una gráfica un poco bastante engañosa.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Jun 2022)

Menuda noche, casi baja de los míticos 20k. Hodl con cojones, hamijos.


----------



## gapema (14 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿No era la moneda del pueblo? ¿La democracia absoluta?
> 
> 
> * 47 individuos poseen el 28,9 % de los 12 millones de bitcoines existentes; otros 880 tienen el 21,5%. En otras palabras, 927 personas controlan la mitad de toda la capitalización de la moneda digital.
> ...



11 de Diciembre de 2013. Precio del bitcoin $936


----------



## Seronoser (14 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Una gráfica un poco bastante engañosa.



Muéstranos la tuya


----------



## Digamelon (14 Jun 2022)

Enésima vez que BTC pega un bajón del copón. Nocoiners posteando lo mismo cada vez. Luego en unos meses o un año volverá a hacer un ATH de quitar el hipo.


----------



## barborico (14 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Es curioso en el hilo oficial y nadie comenta lo que está pasando. Una vez más el timo de la estampita.



Tantos años ya cansa.

Yo me pregunto como puede ser que tengais esa seguridad de que el dinero en el banco es vuestro. Si mañana el bce dictara que solo se puedan gastar x€ al mes de las cuentas corrientes y depósitos porque a pesar de la subida de tipos la inflación sigue subiendo, ¿también lo diréis?


----------



## 121 (14 Jun 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1089505



Claro igual de grande es el tramo de 70 a 100 que de 80000 a 120000 jaja valientes retrasados


----------



## gapema (14 Jun 2022)

estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Es curioso en el hilo oficial y nadie comenta lo que está pasando. Una vez más el timo de la estampita.



Los que sabemos de esto estamos ocupados comprando


----------



## Scire (14 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Muéstranos la tuya



A ver, en el eje de ordenadas hay más espacio entre el 0 y los 300 que entre los 30.000 a los 80.000. Por tanto, las caídas en lo alto de lo gráfico, aunque sean de 60.000 a 30.000 euros (un 50%) se reflejan como un caída ridícula. Creo un efecto psicológico engañoso. Si nos fiáramos de ese gráfico, no tendríamos que preocuparnos a menos que caiga por debajo de los 10.000 o 5.000.


----------



## gapema (14 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> A ver, en el eje de ordenadas hay más espacio entre el 0 y los 300 que entre los 30.000 a los 80.000. Por tanto, las caídas en lo alto de lo gráfico, aunque sean de 60.000 a 30.000 euros (un 50%) se reflejan como un caída ridícula. Creo un efecto psicológico engañoso. Si nos fiáramos de ese gráfico, no tendríamos que preocuparnos a menos que caiga por debajo de los 10.000 o 5.000.



Bienvenido a las matemáticas


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Jun 2022)

Como diría el gran Fabian C. Barrio... Las gráficas logarítmicas son... bonitas.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Jun 2022)

gapema dijo:


> 11 de Diciembre de 2013. Precio del bitcoin $936



¿Y? Díselo a los que entraron a comprar por encima de 20.000. Y lo que bajará.

Aquí no se trata de ser más listo y ganar más dinero, sino de entender que el BTC es un valor especulativo más.


----------



## gapema (14 Jun 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> ¿Y? Díselo a los que entraron a comprar por encima de 20.000. Y lo que bajará.
> 
> Aquí no se trata de ser más listo y ganar más dinero, sino de entender que el BTC es un valor especulativo más.



Y tú llevas sin entenderlo 9 años. Podrías ser rico pero eres pobre como una rata.

Los que compraron este año por encima de 20.000, si holdean 9 años, se descojonaran de ti como yo me descojono hoy.


----------



## Misosofos (14 Jun 2022)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Cómo de grande era Celsius para crear tanto pánico con su caida? Alguien por aquí utilizaba esa plataforma?



Yo mismo. Lo bueno es que lo había sacado todo antes de que cancelaran los retiros.


----------



## Le Truhan (14 Jun 2022)

Yo con estos precios voy a comprar todo lo que pueda invertir, no dinero que necesite en mi vida diaria, pero es el mejor activo de la historia y como dije en la otra bajada paso de 21 a 3k y aún podría llegar ahora a 10-13k para después ir a 200 a 280k.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (14 Jun 2022)

jamás he invertido en bitcoin, siempre me ha dado yuyu, y me sigue dando, 
pero si hubiera una forma de invertir en btc/usd fácil, como se hace en bolsa, le metería un bocado brutal, 

todo me indica que está tocando mínimos en 22.200,
no se si será para un buen rebote o para algo más,


----------



## Edu.R (14 Jun 2022)

Está claro, ciclo de los 4 años. Máximos y ATH en 2013, 2017 y 2021. 

En años posteriores toca bajón e hibernación hasta el siguiente pumpazo, el de 2025. Eso si, mientras tanto la tecnología va mejorando y tomando posiciones. Poco a poco.

En 2020, cuando pasó lo del BITXO, bajó a las 4 cifras, pero se recuperó en 6 semanas. No creo que sea el caso. Me extrañaría volver a ver las 4 cifras, pero si que puede estar en torno a 20k (15-25k) muchos meses


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jun 2022)

Dejad de lloriquear, mamarrachos.
Hodl con cojones:

1. Netflix: -70% 
2. Paypal: -60% 
3. Facebook: -48% 
4. NVIDIA: -44% 
5. Tesla: -43% 
6. Bitcoin: -38% 
7. Amazon: -36% 
8. Apple: -25% 
9. Microsoft: -23 
10. Google: -24% 

Crude Oil: +71% Ruble +22%


----------



## Digamelon (15 Jun 2022)

Me siento como Bill Murray en Atrapado en el Tiempo.


----------



## faraico (15 Jun 2022)

Cuñao Cotizao dijo:


> jamás he invertido en bitcoin, siempre me ha dado yuyu, y me sigue dando,
> pero si hubiera una forma de invertir en btc/usd fácil, como se hace en bolsa, le metería un bocado brutal,
> 
> todo me indica que está tocando mínimos en 22.200,
> no se si será para un buen rebote o para algo más,



Eso pensaba yo en 2015

Liego te pones y los exchanges son muy manejables 

10btc quería yo.... Jeje


----------



## kynes (15 Jun 2022)

El Bitcoin se desploma y confirma la caída generalizada de las criptomonedas: "Es un experimento social inacabado"


La moneda virtual más famosa del mercado ha sido este lunes la gran protagonista del mercado, y no precisamente por una noticia positiva. La referencia de...




www.20minutos.es





"Experimento social inacabado" , me suena a copypase the WSJ. Seria interesante saber de qué fuente bebé 20min. No lo he leído entero pero seguro que se le puede sacar mucho jugo. Para entretenerse mientras llega el rebote.

Por otra parte, Buenas noticias, ya no está claro que estemos en onda 4, posiblemente invalidada. Las malas son que el tinglado de los exchanges está tocando fondo, y tal


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (15 Jun 2022)

Esto va a seguir bajando parece... pero si sirve para que la gente abra los ojos sobre los exchanges de los cojones, bienvenido sea en dump.


----------



## Red Star (15 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Esto va a seguir bajando parece... pero si sirve para que la gente abra los ojos sobre los exchanges de los cojones, bienvenido sea en dump.



Voy a tener que comprar más. Iba a hacer unas reformas en la piscina, pero creo que pueden esperar un par de años.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (15 Jun 2022)

Perforó los 20K de manera brutal. Lo comentado en el otro hilo: Yo creo que Microstrategy ha recibido el Margin Call y ha tenido que salir a vender Bitcoins de su cartera como loco.
Puede venir guano bueno por unos días (mas oferta que demanda)


----------



## Edu.R (15 Jun 2022)

Un 80% desde máximos sería quedarse en 12-13k. Si pasa de ahi sería el mayor dump ever.


----------



## _______ (15 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Un 80% desde máximos sería quedarse en 12-13k. Si pasa de ahi sería el mayor dump ever.



llevo diciendo esto desde los 30k, pero me extrañaria que bajase mucho mas de 20k. Nunca antes bajo del previo ATH, ya ha roto el 200wma, del que nunca antes bajo tampoco, y esta vez solo hizo un x3,5 desde el anterior ath, al contrario que las veces anteriores que hizo x16 x10...

Es verdad que esta agresividad en subidas de tipos no la habia vivido bitcoin, pero la economia tampco se lo puede permitir, con un 1,75 incluso 2,5% no van a parar la inflacion y lo unico que haran es hacer el maximo daño posible que es de hecho lo que buscan, matar y comerse a la gente que lo venda todo... pero cuando las cosas se empiecen a romper, en menos de un año, tendran que bajar otra vez los intereses a 0 y hacer un qe 5 o 6 que sera mucho mas que la suma de todas las anteriores.

aqui con la hiperinflacion weimar 2.0 intentarán forzar los cbdc o cartillas de raconamiento digitales llamandolos e-euro moneda digital, pero seran cartillas, y la gente ira gostosamente a cogerlas a que les digan lo que pueden y no pueden comer o comprar, por supuesto no podran comprar btc con esa puta mierda. De mientras los precios en btc seguiran disminuyendo porque habra hiperinflacion

Como si lo echan a 2,5k, aun estare por encima de mi media y si eso ocurre tengo dinero preparado para aumentar un buen porcentaje gostosisimo de mis hodlings.


Esto se va a la mierda, pero estoy conectado a la impresora por dos enchufes simultaneos y tengo au y ag para vender si me hiciera falta, y no la abandonare hasta que se rompa, o yo gano con la verdad y la matematica o sino caeremos pero la mayoria caera mucho mas jodido que yo.

Solo tengo que esperar 2 años para el proximo ATH y ahi ya podre vivir con 1 btc para 8 años, y en 2032 miraré atrás y me reiré


Fumando un puro me hallo

aun conozco gente que no compro a 900 usd cuando se lo dije, tampoco a 3k en 2018 ni 2020 4k, no me daran ninguna pena en 2028 si terminan sin un btc y sin tener nada por seguir esperando en vez de comprar antes o ahora


----------



## stacksats (15 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Un 80% desde máximos sería quedarse en 12-13k. Si pasa de ahi sería el mayor dump ever.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (15 Jun 2022)

La batalla está llegando a la línea de los 20.000 dólares.


----------



## gapema (15 Jun 2022)

Supr dijo:


> Otro día en la oficina, otro día los tontitos abriendo hilos sin cesar alegrándose con la caída. Lástima de sociedad basura y sin memoria a medio plazo.



Si no fuera porque estos idiotas son así de idiotas no podríamos estar comprando a estos precios


----------



## kynes (15 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Esto va a seguir bajando parece...



Señal de compra. 
...

Es broma; npi de lo que está pasando, la corrección ha roto todas las fibos y ahora no se sabe dónde estamos ni a donde vamos. Puede que no haya rebote antes de seguir descenso o puede que si. Que cada cual haga lo que pueda y asuma el riesgo que sus decisiones implican.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Jun 2022)

No se alguien lo habrá comentado ya pero el total market cap ha tocado hoy la Media Móvil Simple de 200 periodos. Sobre los 845-850b.

Ha servido de soporte. Dudo que se vaya más abajo a no ser que haya alguna noticia que desestabilice todo.


Edit: Me refiero a la vela semanal.


----------



## soldadodedios (15 Jun 2022)

mal, mal , muy mal, queria comprar en 19600 MUY MAL


----------



## eltonelero (16 Jun 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> La batalla está llegando a la línea de los 20.000 dólares.



es sospechoso que durante varias veces haya estado bordeando la barrera de los 20000 cuando lo mormal es que en algún momento ocasional la hubiera traspasado. Imagino que habrán metido los restos quienes estén al cargo para que no pase y se no rompa la barrera psicológica (los cyrptotulipanes al fin y al cabo su valor es la pura fe)


----------



## gapema (16 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> es sospechoso que durante varias veces haya estado bordeando la barrera de los 20000 cuando lo mormal es que en algún momento ocasional la hubiera traspasado. Imagino que habrán metido los restos quienes estén al cargo para que no pase y se no rompa la barrera psicológica (los cyrptotulipanes al fin y al cabo su valor es la pura fe)



"quienes estén al cargo"

Se te ve informado


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (16 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> es sospechoso que durante varias veces haya estado bordeando la barrera de los 20000 cuando lo mormal es que en algún momento ocasional la hubiera traspasado. Imagino que habrán metido los restos quienes estén al cargo para que no pase y se no rompa la barrera psicológica (los cyrptotulipanes al fin y al cabo su valor es la pura fe)



Debe haber muchas ordenes automáticas de compra en torno a 20.000. Aparte de alguna intervención puntual de poderes ( exchanges, magnates ) para mantener la línea


----------



## Llorón (16 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> es sospechoso que durante varias veces haya estado bordeando la barrera de los 20000 cuando lo mormal es que en algún momento ocasional la hubiera traspasado. Imagino que habrán metido los restos quienes estén al cargo para que no pase y se no rompa la barrera psicológica (los cyrptotulipanes al fin y al cabo su valor es la pura fe)



El CEO de Bitcoin tomando medidas para que el chiringuito de los tulipanes binarios no se venga abajo.


----------



## FatalFary (16 Jun 2022)

En Bisq por ejemplo se ven muchísimas órdenes de compra y apenas unas pocas ofertas de venta. Yo uso este criterio (uno más) para saber un poco por dónde sopla el viento.


----------



## gusti (16 Jun 2022)

Llorón dijo:


> El CEO de Bitcoin tomando medidas para que el chiringuito de los tulipanes binarios no se venga abajo.



Por favor no difundir información erronea ... esa tarea le corresponde al CFO de Bitcoin, no al CEO.


----------



## Llorón (16 Jun 2022)

gusti dijo:


> Por favor no difundir información erronea ... esa tarea le corresponde al CFO de Bitcoin, no al CEO.



El CEO es el de los travestis no???


----------



## Edu.R (16 Jun 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1090825



Lo de 2011 no lo consideraría "relevante" por su bajo valor, pero el 86% de 2013 sería el más gordo. Y luego vemos que pueden pasar 3 años tranquilamente hasta que remonte y se marque otro ATH.

Vamos, que el panorama actual no es nada nuevo, ha sucedido 3 veces. El de 19-20 fue por la pandemia, recuerdo que bajó hasta esos 4k, pero luego en 5-6 semanas volvió a donde estaba antes.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (16 Jun 2022)

Tengo que traer esto en este momento tan especial


----------



## Pablo Villa (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## _______ (16 Jun 2022)

3,5 años para el siguiente ath? el anterior fue 3 años despues del ath anterior y dos años depues del minimo, medio año despues del halving.

el de 2017 fue 4 ños mas tarde que el ath del 2013, 3 años despues del minimo y 1,5 años despues del halving

podria ser 3,5 años si se repite el tiempo entre el halving de 2016 y el ath de 2017, de lo contrario de acuerdo al resto de parametros el siguiente ath seria sobre diciembre de 2024, es decir 2 años y medio, 30 meses


----------



## _______ (16 Jun 2022)

Bueno yo el ath de noviembre lo tomaría con pinzas entre 64k y 68k.. y muchos tambien


----------



## _______ (16 Jun 2022)

Puedes especular que el siguiente ath también será solo un 5% más solo respecto a 7 meses antes es decir 190 vs 200 

Con lo cual efectos de cartera da igual


----------



## kynes (16 Jun 2022)

Vitalik ha hablado y el personal está flipando... Y el BIS también. Esto no se había visto antes . 






Van a por la mineria/POW o solo a por ETH?
Como afectará esto a BTC?


----------



## CBDC (16 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Vitalik ha hablado y el personal está flipando... Y el BIS también. Esto no se había visto antes .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Me estás diciendo que los mineros pueden excluir transacciones o reordenarlas para manipular el mercado?
Que hijos de puta, ahora mismo lo meto todo en mi banco de confianza. A ver que dice Largade sobre el tipo de interés.


----------



## Digamelon (17 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Vitalik ha hablado y el personal está flipando... Y el BIS también. Esto no se había visto antes .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ETH es una shitcoin.

BTC no.


----------



## kynes (17 Jun 2022)

CBDC dijo:


> ¿Me estás diciendo que los mineros pueden excluir transacciones o reordenarlas para manipular el mercado?
> Que hijos de puta, ahora mismo lo meto todo en mi banco de confianza. A ver que dice Largade sobre el tipo de interés.



¿Me estás diciendo que el BIS está manipulando la opinión pública y por lo tanto el mercado en su propio beneficio?

Que hijos de puta, nunca me hubiera esperado eso de un banco. A ver qué dice el CEO del Salvador sobre las acusaciones a su manipulación minera ( volcánico-ecologica pero minera ).


----------



## Digamelon (17 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Me estás diciendo que el BIS está manipulando la opinión pública y por lo tanto el mercado en su propio beneficio?
> 
> Que hijos de puta, nunca me hubiera esperado eso de un banco. A ver qué dice el CEO del Salvador sobre las acusaciones a su manipulación minera ( volcánico-ecologica pero minera ).



Claro, en realidad BIS significa Benditos Individuos Seresdeluz


----------



## antoniussss (17 Jun 2022)

_______ dijo:


> llevo diciendo esto desde los 30k, pero me extrañaria que bajase mucho mas de 20k. Nunca antes bajo del previo ATH, ya ha roto el 200wma, del que nunca antes bajo tampoco, y esta vez solo hizo un x3,5 desde el anterior ath, al contrario que las veces anteriores que hizo x16 x10...
> 
> Es verdad que esta agresividad en subidas de tipos no la habia vivido bitcoin, pero la economia tampco se lo puede permitir, con un 1,75 incluso 2,5% no van a parar la inflacion y lo unico que haran es hacer el maximo daño posible que es de hecho lo que buscan, matar y comerse a la gente que lo venda todo... pero cuando las cosas se empiecen a romper, en menos de un año, tendran que bajar otra vez los intereses a 0 y hacer un qe 5 o 6 que sera mucho mas que la suma de todas las anteriores.
> 
> ...



Hay un problemilla en tu hipotesis. 

A ti te han acostumbrado que tras un maximo de la hostia puta, luego viene un minimo de la hostia puta, y luego un maximo de la reostiaputa.

Algun dia, y repito algun dia, esos ballenatos que hacen volver a maximos de la reostiaputa os van a fallar, segun su agenda coordinada y cuando baje de 10.000 y os hincheis a comprar, y cuando baje de 5.000 y metais hasta la hipoteca de la casa, y cuando baje de 2.000 y metais hasta la calderilla para subsistir, ese dia, los ballenatos os meteran cortos coordinados y la bajaran a 500 o menos durante decadas y vais a acabar MUY JODIDOS. 


Y lo se, y conozco en la vida real y a muchos foreros de este hilo y del mundo, que como bitcoin baje de 2.000 meten hasta el ultimo centimo trabajado de su vida. 

Y como verdaderamente ese sea el plan de los tiburones de wall street os vais a sucididar en masa, porque son los mayores hijos de puta de este mundo de 6.000 millones de personas. 

Aqui queda escrito.


----------



## _______ (17 Jun 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Hay un problemilla en tu hipotesis.
> 
> A ti te han acostumbrado que tras un maximo de la hostia puta, luego viene un minimo de la hostia puta, y luego un maximo de la reostiaputa.
> 
> ...



Tienes mentalidad de esclavo y sirviente no a Dios sino al tramposo. Estas condenado solo por rso


----------



## Pablo Villa (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (17 Jun 2022)

Pablo Villa dijo:


>




Por qué manchas este noble hilo con SPAM de un obeso cobriso y encima calvo? Menudo montón de mierda, ignore rápido.


----------



## Porestar (17 Jun 2022)

_______ dijo:


> llevo diciendo esto desde los 30k, pero me extrañaria que bajase mucho mas de 20k. Nunca antes bajo del previo ATH, ya ha roto el 200wma, del que nunca antes bajo tampoco, y esta vez solo hizo un x3,5 desde el anterior ath, al contrario que las veces anteriores que hizo x16 x10...
> 
> Es verdad que esta agresividad en subidas de tipos no la habia vivido bitcoin, pero la economia tampco se lo puede permitir, con un 1,75 incluso 2,5% no van a parar la inflacion y lo unico que haran es hacer el maximo daño posible que es de hecho lo que buscan, matar y comerse a la gente que lo venda todo... pero cuando las cosas se empiecen a romper, en menos de un año, tendran que bajar otra vez los intereses a 0 y hacer un qe 5 o 6 que sera mucho mas que la suma de todas las anteriores.
> 
> ...



¿Me suena que rajabas del au y la ag hace unos meses? 

A mi ya me da igual lo que baje, cuánto más lo haga más compraré.


----------



## Okjito (17 Jun 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Hay un problemilla en tu hipotesis.
> 
> A ti te han acostumbrado que tras un maximo de la hostia puta, luego viene un minimo de la hostia puta, y luego un maximo de la reostiaputa.
> 
> ...



Siempre se ha oido la teoría de que BTC es una quema controlada de dolares....el tiempo lo dirá. Yo estoy empufado ahora mismo en varias monedas...y de momento la única confianza que tengo es en BTC y ETH...que basicamente es un mercado intervenido...pero irmeos viendo.


----------



## Pirro (17 Jun 2022)

Al paso que vamos romperemos el ATH en euros sin que el Bitcoin suba sustancialmente. 

Europa se está yendo al guano.


----------



## Seronoser (17 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> es sospechoso que durante varias veces haya estado bordeando la barrera de los 20000 cuando lo mormal es que en algún momento ocasional la hubiera traspasado. Imagino que habrán metido los restos quienes estén al cargo para que no pase y se no rompa la barrera psicológica (los cyrptotulipanes al fin y al cabo su valor es la pura fe)



Sí, se ha visto al CEO de Bitcoin reunirse con su equipo directivo y después llamar a Soros.
Comentan las malas lenguas que el director financiero de BTC y el de marketing, han tenido una agria discusión en el comité de dirección.
Pero han llegado a un acuerdo y se lo han presentado a los peces gordos de Wall Street.

Parece que éstos han confiado en el plan que el CEO les ha presentado, y por eso lo han parado todo en los 20.000.

Te gusta así, parguela?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (17 Jun 2022)

Okjito dijo:


> Siempre se ha oido la teoría de que BTC es una quema controlada de dolares....el tiempo lo dirá. Yo estoy empufado ahora mismo en varias monedas...y de momento la única confianza que tengo es en BTC y ETH...que basicamente es un mercado intervenido...pero irmeos viendo.



Quema por que? Los dolares que se meten en bitcoin no van a la buchaca del que los vende?

En todo caso sera la quema de los ahorros de los pardillos.


----------



## stacksats (18 Jun 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No da igual...
> 
> Lo que estás diciendo es como decir que la red SWIFT es igual de segura se incluyan las transacciones rusas o no. Es cierto, es igual de segura pero es que el problema no es la seguridad de la red SWIFT o de la blockchain de bitcoin. El problema es el hecho de que se puede politizar la validación tanto en el SWIFT como en las criptos.
> 
> ...



Esto es real @Spielzeug ?


----------



## Digamelon (18 Jun 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Esto es real @Spielzeug ?



A 2 euros el litro de gasoil a ver cuanto oro sacan...


----------



## stacksats (18 Jun 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> A 2 euros el litro de gasoil a ver cuanto oro sacan...



1.4 creo que esta alli, segun @Spielzeug se lo compraran todo desde China y Russia asi que no hay problema


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Jun 2022)

¿PERO ESTO QUÉ ES?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (18 Jun 2022)

BTC pierde la línea de los 20.000 doláres


----------



## Klapaucius (18 Jun 2022)

Ese rally que comenzó a finales de 2020 no era normal. Ahora bajará a 10.000 o menos


----------



## kynes (18 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> No lo veo tan claro. Este set parece ganarlo Burry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que siempre me ha preocupado de BTC en los últimos dos años, algunos lo sabréis, es el "contagio" que puede provocar en otros mercados. ¿Cómo les irá a los de Ark invest? ARK Invest: Despite The 9 Red Candles, “Bitcoin’s Fundamentals Remain Strong”

El "cortoplacismo" (cortos abiertos en 60k) de Michael Burry sigue ganando el partido.


----------



## Mentefria2 (18 Jun 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Ese rally que comenzó a finales de 2020 no era normal. Ahora bajará a 10.000 o menos



El rally comenzó cuando la FED decidió imprimir gritones de USD al 0% de interés hace un par de años. Es más, si ves la gráfica de crecimiento de la masa monetaria de USA, empieza a subir brutalmente en 2013, año en que despega el BTC.
Mi opinión es que si la política de la FED es realmente subir tipos y quitar liquidez, bitcoin está finiquitado.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Jun 2022)

Lo que está pasando no había pasado nunca, jamás un ATH había sido perforado analmente como está sucediendo ahora. Nos guste o no esto menoscaba la solidez de BTC, otrora considerado el rey de las criptos. A mí esto me la suda bastante, compré a 1.000, pero ahora mismo habrá un montón de gente pillada y cagándose en san dios.


----------



## Red Star (18 Jun 2022)

No os preocupéis, es sólo temporal. El dólar y el euro están muertos, que BTC se deprecie con respecto a ellos es un sinsentido a largo plazo.


----------



## kynes (18 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Lo que está pasando no había pasado nunca, jamás un ATH había sido perforado analmente como está sucediendo ahora. Nos guste o no esto menoscaba la solidez de BTC, otrora considerado el rey de las criptos. A mí esto me la suda bastante, compré a 1.000, pero ahora mismo habrá un montón de gente pillada y cagándose en san dios.



Ahora dilo sin llorar. La teoría dice que si no vendes no pierdes. Entre 17-18k debería haber rebote antes de irse a por suelo. En el peor de los casos el Crash de cryptos y bolsas va a contagiarse a todo lo habido y por haber y te dará lo mismo tener bitcoines, lunas o etiquetas de anís del mono. Un poco de optimismo coño!


----------



## Mentefria2 (18 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Lo que está pasando no había pasado nunca, jamás un ATH había sido perforado analmente como está sucediendo ahora. Nos guste o no esto menoscaba la solidez de BTC, otrora considerado el rey de las criptos. A mí esto me la suda bastante, compré a 1.000, pero ahora mismo habrá un montón de gente pillada y cagándose en san dios.



Pues mismamente el Michael Saylor, que tiene decenas de millones de USD en préstamos para comprar a una media de 30k. Y acaba de decir que no está preocupado, que los préstamos los tomó a un interés bajo del 1,5% así que fueron una buena inversión..


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 Jun 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> No os preocupéis, es sólo temporal. El dólar y el euro están muertos, que BTC se deprecie con respecto a ellos es un sinsentido a largo plazo.




Todas las monedas son FIAT, y son fiduciaria "Una moneda fiduciaria es una divisa nacional que no está vinculada al precio de una materia prima, como el oro o la plata. El valor de una moneda fiduciaria se basa en gran medida en la confianza pública en el expedidor de la moneda, que es habitualmente el banco central o el gobierno del país."

Lo crean los bancos centrales y con la creación brutal reciente y su respaldo en valor no son mas que un sistema PONZI, pero la gente gana su dinero en estas monedas, pagan sus deudas en esta monedas y hacen sus intercambios en ellas.

El bitcoin no ha pasado ni siquiera al intercambio, al sistema de trueque mas que en sitios mu puntales, se ha multiplicado su valor de forma irreal y esta manejado exactamente por las mismas manos que manejan las monedas fiduciarias, por todo ello no es mas que el timo de la estampita, el sistema no se va a fagocitar por el propio sistema y esto no ha sido mas que un robo y saqueo mas.

*Eso no quita para que las monedas oficiales por todo lo expuesto no sean mas que otro engaño, pero es el oficial.*


----------



## mr_nobody (18 Jun 2022)

*Ahora es el momento de comprar*, joder que pareceis nuevos


----------



## Edu.R (18 Jun 2022)

Brvtal si vuelve a las 4 cifras. Brvtal.


----------



## kynes (18 Jun 2022)

mr_nobody dijo:


> *Ahora es el momento de comprar*, joder que pareceis nuevos



Eso dice Saylor


Pero es que siempre lo ha dicho. 


Y no quiero ni pensar en el dolor del que siguiera su consejo y vendiera su casa para comprar Bitcoin o la crypto que sea. Para el nivel de riesgo que podemos asumir los mortales, no se debe apostar todo a una carta ni en un solo sentido.


----------



## gapema (18 Jun 2022)

Vamos!! Esta semana en teoría entra la paga extra, espero que aguante a estos precios hasta tenerlo todo en la cold wallet


----------



## Polonia Viva (18 Jun 2022)

Bueno, pues ya llevamos un -73% desde máximos. ¿Qué puede seguir bajando? Perfectamente, pero los números dicen que es una oportunidad histórica de compra, ya depende de ti si intentas cazar o no el suelo, cosa prácticamente imposible. RSI en mínimos históricos y los foros llenos de gente pavoneándose por la caída, si esto no es una señal de compra...

Solo para poner en perspectiva esto:

Tesla: -52%
Netflix: -77%
Amazon: -47%
Google: -33%
Apple: -30%
Facebook: -59%
Paypal: -78%

Lo que quiero decir es que estamos viviendo un mercado bajista histórico en el que el movimiento del precio de BTC no es algo extraño respecto a las grandes tecnológicas, todo lo contrario. De momento, 2022 es el año con las peores rentabilidades de la historia. Y cuando hay sangre es cuando se hacen las fortunas. Ya recuperará, siempre lo ha hecho, así que paciencia, y a esperar. Y voy a repetir lo que se ha dicho hasta la saciedad: invertir SOLO a largo plazo, mínimo un lustro. Y si es una década, mejor. Yo mismo llevo un rico -40% en mi cartera.


----------



## kynes (18 Jun 2022)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya llevamos un -73% desde máximos. ¿Qué puede seguir bajando? Perfectamente, pero los números dicen que es una oportunidad histórica de compra, ya depende de ti si intentas cazar o no el suelo, cosa prácticamente imposible. RSI en mínimos históricos y los foros llenos de gente pavoneándose por la caída, si esto no es una señal de compra...
> 
> Solo para poner en perspectiva esto:
> 
> ...



Buen consejo el de la inversión a largo plazo. Pero nunca en máximos como recomendaba Saylor!. Algunos gurús seguian recomendando comprar cerca del ATH desoyendo toda la lógica de los ciclos de mercado. Y luego para más INRI se han ido colgando medallitas por comprar los dips cada ver más bajos.

Al igual que nadie tenía certeza de cuál era el máximo en ese momento, tampoco nadie sabe ahora cuál será el suelo a tocar ahora.

De todas formas entre comprar hoy a19k y en unas semanas a 14-16k, si es que llega a tocarlos, tampoco va a haber mucha diferencia para el forero medio. Pero lo menos arriesgado creo que sería esperar un poco y tener compras escalonadas programadas.

BTC no es comparable con esas empresas tecnológicas que mencionas. Es otra cosa. Esa comparativa aporta poco en mi opinión. Aunque habría que saber más sobre el por qué están bajando esas empresas? Tiene algo que ver el coste creciente de la energía? Si esa fuera la razon, y vamos a una recesión y escenario de escasez energética ETH y BTC tienen muy serios problemas (hablo de tecnología, no de precio).


----------



## Meetic (18 Jun 2022)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya llevamos un -73% desde máximos. ¿Qué puede seguir bajando? Perfectamente, pero los números dicen que es una oportunidad histórica de compra, ya depende de ti si intentas cazar o no el suelo, cosa prácticamente imposible. RSI en mínimos históricos y los foros llenos de gente pavoneándose por la caída, si esto no es una señal de compra...
> 
> Solo para poner en perspectiva esto:
> 
> ...



Un -40% ahora al inicio de la caída?!? Pues anda que cuando llegue la Crisis que se avecina. El mercado bajista de las .com bajó durante 31 meses en Nasdaq y SP...


----------



## Beborn (18 Jun 2022)

He comprado más.

Saludos.


----------



## Polonia Viva (18 Jun 2022)

Meetic dijo:


> Un -40% ahora al inicio de la caída?!? Pues anda que cuando llegue la Crisis que se avecina. El mercado bajista de las .com bajó durante 31 meses en Nasdaq y SP...



Tienes razón, cualquier cosa puede pasar. Pero suponiendo que alguien entrase con todo lo gordo a principios de los 2000 y aguantase con su portfolio de techs a -80%, su cartera valdría el triple a día de hoy. Ojo, y esto es el peor escenario. Si encima aprovechó las bajadas para seguir comprando ni te cuento.

Ya sé que esto parece el fin del mundo, pero no está pasando nada que no haya pasado antes. Paciencia, cabeza fría y racionalidad sobre emocionalidad. La gestión de las emociones ante mercados bajistas es el 90% de lo que hace falta para tener éxito en las inversiones. El problema es que hay que tener muchos años de paciencia, y la mayoría de la gente cuando se trata de activos cuyo valor cambia cada instante no la tiene


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Jun 2022)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Tienes razón, cualquier cosa puede pasar. Pero suponiendo que alguien entrase con todo lo gordo a principios de los 2000 y aguantase con su portfolio de techs a -80%, su cartera valdría el triple a día de hoy. Ojo, y esto es el peor escenario. Si encima aprovechó las bajadas para seguir comprando ni te cuento.
> 
> Ya sé que esto parece el fin del mundo, pero no está pasando nada que no haya pasado antes. Paciencia, cabeza fría y racionalidad sobre emocionalidad. La gestión de las emociones ante mercados bajistas es el 90% de lo que hace falta para tener éxito en las inversiones. El problema es que hay que tener muchos años de paciencia, y la mayoría de la gente cuando se trata de activos cuyo valor cambia cada instante no la tiene



Nunca antes habían existido los tipos efectivos en valores negativos en tantos Bancos Centrales a la vez. Y tampoco antes se habían alcanzado estas cotas de endeudamiento por parte de los Estados.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Jun 2022)

Señores perdemos los 18000 euros y sigue bajando a plomo.

Saltad del barco los que aun esteis en el, ya van quedando pocos botes salvavidas, cuando querais coger los ultimos no podreis y caereis al mar o ireis a pique con el barco.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Lo que está pasando no había pasado nunca, jamás un ATH había sido perforado analmente como está sucediendo ahora. Nos guste o no esto menoscaba la solidez de BTC, otrora considerado el rey de las criptos. A mí esto me la suda bastante, compré a 1.000, pero ahora mismo habrá un montón de gente pillada y cagándose en san dios.





No tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices, en el 2018 un -78%, y antes hasta un 85%.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Jun 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nunca antes habían existido los tipos efectivos en valores negativos en tantos Bancos Centrales a la vez. Y tampoco antes se habían alcanzado estas cotas de endeudamiento por parte de los Estados.



Quizas el bitcoin sirva para eliminar endeudamiento sin que lo sepamos.

Cuantos millones se estan destruyendo en estos momentos, 

Podria ser que esos millones no vayan a ningun otro bolsillo, podria ser que bitcoin fuera una herramienta para eliminar el exceso de dinero ?

Llevo mucho tiempo que creo en esta teoria.

Bitcoin podria caer en un par de dias incluso por debajo de los 10000 euros.

Los paises dan dinero gratis a sus ciudadanos, subsidios, dinero para la pandemia......... estos ciudadanos no necesitan siempre ese dinero por multiples causas, asi que lo meten en bitcoin pensando que son amos, tambien gente que gana mucho dinero lo hace para ganar aun mas, logicamente tambien habra daños colaterales del muerto de hambre que mete sus unicos 100 euros por preservarlos, por invertir.........

Los paises dejan que se infle el globo, les da igual si por el camino alguno gana dinero, aqui el objetivo es el grupo no el individuo, cuando el globo esta inflado lo pinchan y de un plumazo se eliminan millones que sobraban.


----------



## Ds_84 (18 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Quizas el bitcoin sirva para eliminar endeudamiento sin que lo sepamos.
> 
> Cuantos millones se estan destruyendo en estos momentos,
> 
> ...



Que curioso que USA saca CBDC en 2023...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Quizas el bitcoin sirva para eliminar endeudamiento sin que lo sepamos.
> 
> Cuantos millones se estan destruyendo en estos momentos,
> 
> ...



El dinero fiat pasa al bolsillo del vendedor de los bitcoins. No desaparece mágicamente nada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Jun 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El dinero fiat pasa al bolsillo del vendedor de los bitcoins. No desaparece mágicamente nada.



Si el vendedor de los bitcoin son los estados, cosa que no se puede saber o son los mismos que crean el dinero, si podria desaparecer.


----------



## Seronoser (18 Jun 2022)

Es el acabose, solo estamos ya un 100% por encima de hace exactamente dos años 
Terrible.


----------



## estiercol inmobiliario (18 Jun 2022)

Espectacular. Ha bajado de 18.000








*1 BTC = 17.831,8 $

-2804,1 -13,59% 





*


----------



## Mentefria2 (18 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Quizas el bitcoin sirva para eliminar endeudamiento sin que lo sepamos.
> 
> Cuantos millones se estan destruyendo en estos momentos,
> 
> ...



Mira la curva de impresión de dinero en que año empieza a subir en EEUU y en que año despega el bitcoin y te llevarás una sorpresa..


----------



## Mentefria2 (18 Jun 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El dinero fiat pasa al bolsillo del vendedor de los bitcoins. No desaparece mágicamente nada.



SI desaparece mágicamente la pasta. El bitcoin que tu tienes en tu pendrive hoy vale 15.000 USD menos que hace un mes. Y no has comprado ni has vendido. ese dinero desapareció mágicamente. 
No es tan difícil de entender (aceptar..)


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (18 Jun 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de lo que dices, en el 2018 un -78%, y antes hasta un 85%.



La novedad es que ha caído por debajo del ATH previo (el de 2017), esto no había pasado en las anteriores ocasiones. Llevo siguiendo el precio desde 2016.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (18 Jun 2022)

¿donde comprais ultimamente sin kyc? ya se que hay miles de hilos, pero la mayoria viejos y la cosa ha cambiado


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Jun 2022)

Vamos a ver. El dinero fiat es dinero respaldado por deuda. La única forma de retirar dinero de circulación es amortizando deuda o si se realiza una quita de deuda.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Jun 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿donde comprais ultimamente sin kyc? ya se que hay miles de hilos, pero la mayoria viejos y la cosa ha cambiado



Bisq, hodl hodl o el mercado P2P de Mycelium.


----------



## Lomo Plateado (18 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Quizas el bitcoin sirva para eliminar endeudamiento sin que lo sepamos.
> 
> Cuantos millones se estan destruyendo en estos momentos,
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, puede encajar perfectamente. 

Sobre todo llama la atención la volatilidad artificial de estos últimos meses. Está claro que no ha sido algo natural ..


----------



## Mentefria2 (18 Jun 2022)

Acaba de subir casi 1.000 USD en 10 minutos.. esto está más manipulado que las elecciones en Venezuela..


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Jun 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Acaba de subir casi 1.000 USD en 10 minutos.. esto está más manipulado que las elecciones en Venezuela..



Esto es lo de menos, puede ser que esten saltando ordenes de compra de pringados que esten durmiendo en estos momentos sin saber lo que esta pasando o de gente que las dejo puestas y ni se acuerda.

En un rato seguira bajando en cuanto acaben de saltar esas ordenes y seguira su caida vertical.


----------



## Red Star (19 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esto es lo de menos, puede ser que esten saltando ordenes de compra de pringados que esten durmiendo en estos momentos sin saber lo que esta pasando o de gente que las dejo puestas y ni se acuerda.
> 
> En un rato seguira bajando en cuanto acaben de saltar esas ordenes y seguira su caida vertical.



La readad es la que es, no la que tú quieres que sea. BTC no va a irse a cero porque tú lo desees.


----------



## Kartoffeln (19 Jun 2022)

Qué lástima que John McCafee no esté vivo, para los loles y tal.


----------



## Rajoy (19 Jun 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> A mi me preocupa una cosa. Después de semanas de corrección y la hostia que se está dando hoy ... y el trollmeter a cero. Raro, raro ...



Ya estoy mucho más tranquilo ...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (19 Jun 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> SI desaparece mágicamente la pasta. El bitcoin que tu tienes en tu pendrive hoy vale 15.000 USD menos que hace un mes. Y no has comprado ni has vendido. ese dinero desapareció mágicamente.
> No es tan difícil de entender (aceptar..)



Esos 15k dollars de menos que te van a pagar CUANDO LO VENDAS, continuaran en el bolsillo del comprador.

No van a desparecer de ahi.

Venga va, que no es tan dificil de entender.


----------



## mr_nobody (19 Jun 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Esos 15k dollars de menos que te van a pagar CUANDO LO VENDAS, continuaran en el bolsillo del comprador.
> 
> No van a desparecer de ahi.
> 
> Venga va, que no es tan dificil de entender.



si 1 btc valiera 1millon si que se podria considerar que desaparece. una persona q concentra 1 millon es dinero retenido, fuera de circulacion. En canvio si solo vale 15k entonces no es dinero retenido por que seguro q lo gasta rapido y lo hace circular


----------



## ChosLive (19 Jun 2022)

A ver para que lo entendáis bien que no es tan difícil:

Imaginemos que solo existe 1 Bitcoin en el mundo y lo he minado yo.

Pongo a la venta mi Bitcoin minado por 60.000$, me lo compra Juan. Juan obtiene 1 Bitcoin y yo tengo 60.000$ en mi cuenta

A la mañana siguiente Juan vende su Bitcoin a Marta, por 15.000$, ya que nadie se lo compra mas caro. Marta obtiene 1 Bitcoin, Juan tiene 15.000$ en su cuenta, y yo tengo 60.000$ en la mia.

¿En que parte del proceso ha desaparecido el dinero?


----------



## Hombre de paja (19 Jun 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> (...) El dólar y el euro están muertos (...)



Eh, no. No lo estan, y seguramente no lo estarán en el futuro próximo.

Cuando hablamos del_ filthy fiat_ y los malvados banqueros centrales, a menudo nos perdemos en una retórica moderna rica en adjetivos y valoraciones pero inane en contenido. Analizamos los fenómenos desde una perspectiva ideologica en lugar de asirnos en cierto rigor histórico -que es lo mas cerca del método cientifico y de la logica que podemos estar en materias puramente culturales-.

El dinero como instrumento facilitador de intercambio _fiducitario _tiene tanto valor como la suma de bienes y servicios por los que se puede intercambiar. Luego vendrá el arbitraje, especulacion, politica monetaria y el infinito _etcetera _de circunstancias politicas y financieras que se compongan sobre ese valor o aprecio inicial.

Servidor, como actor microecnómico, exigo _euros _en lugar de _rupias _porque en mi contexto microeconomico el resto de actores de que rodean exigen _euros _a su vez. Y hablo tanto del panadero al que no acepta _yenes _como de los lugubres _ apparatchik _de la Agencia Tributaria a los que no puedo pagarles el diezmo en _bolivares._

Con esos aburridos y _crypto-unfriendly_ euros puedo acceder a todos los bienes y servicios que ofrecen 450 millones de personas, equivalentes a una sexta parte de toda la riqueza del planeta. Ya no hablemos de dólares, o de la suma de ambas, porque las cifras sencillamente marean. No, no parece que esta dupla de divisas que aceptan -como poco- 780 millones de individuos goze de mala salud.


----------



## gapema (19 Jun 2022)

mr_nobody dijo:


> si 1 btc valiera 1millon si que se podria considerar que desaparece. una persona q concentra 1 millon es dinero retenido, fuera de circulacion. En canvio si solo vale 15k entonces no es dinero retenido por que seguro q lo gasta rapido y lo hace circular



Claro porque solo se pueden comprar de uno en uno. Que pena que no se le haya ocurrido a nadie hacer fracciones


----------



## cholesfer (19 Jun 2022)

El total market cap vuelve a apoyarse en vela semanal justamente sobre la media móvil simple de 200periodos.

Ya lo dije aquí hace unos días, no creo que vaya a bajar más o mucho más, entendiendo como mucho más 12o14k...al menos ahora.

Para el otoño no descarto que tanto btc como el total market lleguen a la media móvil simple de 200 periodos en la vela de 2 semanas, cosa que (creo, según veo la gráfica) no ha ocurrido antes (puede que ocurriese en los inicios de BTC, no lo se, no tengo referencia de ello proque la gráfica no me ofrece esa info).

Pero esto es sólo mi opinión.


----------



## nandin83 (19 Jun 2022)

Ooops. No pinta bien la cosa para los mineros.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Jun 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> A ver para que lo entendáis bien que no es tan difícil:
> 
> Imaginemos que solo existe 1 Bitcoin en el mundo y lo he minado yo.
> 
> ...




Marta vende su bitcoin en 4000 a una entidad que no es una persona, aunque tu creas que si, esa entidad es la misma que imprime dinero, todo el dinero con el que habeis estado vendiendo y comprado ese bitcoin.

tras una serie de manipulaciones y engaños logra vender su bitcoin a Luis por 100.000 euros, tras vender ese bitcoin por 100.000 euros dejan de manipular y ya nadie quiere el bitcoin, asi que otra vez se acaba vendiendo por 4000 euros, pero esa entidad no quiere para si los 100.000, quiere quemarlos aunque nadie lo sepa, de este modo destruye dinero sobrante que anteriormente habian creado por alguna causa en particular.


----------



## Le Truhan (19 Jun 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bisq, hodl hodl o el mercado P2P de Mycelium.



Relai no necesitaba KYC que yo sepa.


----------



## Le Truhan (19 Jun 2022)

Todo esto es un regalo para mi, voy a poder hacer compras importantes de bitcoin con el mismo dinero, estoy muy contento, eso si un montón de proyectos troll se van a ir a tomar por culo.


----------



## kynes (19 Jun 2022)

nandin83 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1095434
> 
> 
> Ooops. No pinta bien la cosa para los mineros.



¿Por qué no? Expliquese

A mi siempre me decían que no pasa nada , que la red se autorregula o algo así.


----------



## ChosLive (19 Jun 2022)

nandin83 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1095434
> 
> 
> Ooops. No pinta bien la cosa para los mineros.



Eso eso expliquese


----------



## nandin83 (19 Jun 2022)

Pues que los ingresos por terahash van bajando. Si el precio del btc sigue cayendo llegará un momento en que deje de ser rentable minar. Si a eso le sumas que algunos de los mineros más tochos están apalancados (eso se dice) pues...


----------



## ChosLive (19 Jun 2022)

NOVEDAD

Como Bitcoin baja los mineros ganan menos. Siempre es rentable minar, si Bitcoin volviera a 1€ se podría volver a minar con ordenadores normales y gráficas.

Lo que no es rentable es minar en España a no ser que tengas solar o energia gratis


----------



## kynes (19 Jun 2022)

Ves? Tranquilo que nunca pasa nada, a menos que pase ....



nandin83 dijo:


> Pues que los ingresos por terahash van bajando. Si el precio del btc sigue cayendo llegará un momento en que deje de ser rentable minar. Si a eso le sumas que algunos de los mineros más tochos están apalancados (eso se dice) pues...



¿A Qué mineros tochos te refieres? Cerca del 40-50% del hastrate actual está en Norte América. Si tienen que minar con PCs ganarán menos pero así no gastan tanta energía ni generan tanto ruido y calor en el desierto Texas. Win-win .

Y los fondos indexados más expuestos a BTC también lo están a empresas Big tech muy tochas. No es esto lo que se conoce como TBTF Too big to fail? Aunque claro, si hubiera que echarle el marrón de esta crisis a alguien, antes se lo echarían a BTC /ETH que a Tesla, Apple o a la banca , no? 

Aunque ahora que recuerdo el problema de menor incentivo creo que era la posible disminución en la seguridad de la red. Pero seguro que todo va a salir bien


----------



## nandin83 (19 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Pero seguro que todo va a salir bien



Bitcoin no se va a ir a 0 y sobrevivirá, eso está claro. Pero se vienen un par de años hasta el siguiente halving muy chungos.

No hemos tocado fondo ni de coña.


----------



## mr_nobody (19 Jun 2022)

Todo hay que decirlo, el que sale vivo y aumenta sus unidades en las correcciones de BTC es un campeon de las finanzas que sabe como esta el tema


----------



## kynes (19 Jun 2022)

nandin83 dijo:


> Pero se vienen un par de años hasta el siguiente halving muy chungos.
> 
> No hemos tocado fondo ni de coña.



Nadie sabe cuál es el fondo que tocaremos o el próximo ATH, nadie sabe quién es Halving, pero sobre todo nadie sabe los tiempos. ¿Un par de años, un par de meses, un par de días?

Si hay cierta certeza de algo es de que o estás dentro o estás fuera. Y como los tiempos no se saben que cada cual decida y asuma los riesgos que se pueda permitir. Por eso hay que tener al menos dos bolsas, una de hold y otra de "tradeo" liquidez o como queráis llamarlo, y recoger beneficio cuando se puede para poder aprovechar estas ocasiones.


----------



## Lord Vader (19 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> tras una serie de manipulaciones y engaños logra vender su bitcoin a Luis que blablabla blabla



¿Sigues pelao, como la última vez o esta si te vas a subir al carro?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (19 Jun 2022)

BTC recupera la línea de los 20.000 dólares y subida general de las altcoins.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Jun 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿Sigues pelao, como la última vez o esta si te vas a subir al carro?



He de esperar, a estos precios no compro en el rebote de gato muerto.


----------



## Lord Vader (19 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He de esperar, a estos precios no compro en el rebote de gato muerto.



¿A cuanto te subes? La última la tuviste a 10k, creo recordar.


----------



## Red Star (19 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He de esperar, a estos precios no compro en el rebote de gato muerto.



La riqueza te persigue... pero tú eres más rápido.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Jun 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> ¿A cuanto te subes? La última la tuviste a 10k, creo recordar.



yo la ultima vez apenas miraba nada de esto, por verlo lo vi en 4000 pero no me interese por nada de esto, solo miraba muy de vez en cuando a cuanto bajaba, 

En este periodo si he estado mirando y incluso he podido sacar beneficios con algunas shitcoins, pero yo no meto en esta mierda de bitcoin salvo que caiga mucho mucho, si vuelvo a entrar por que bitcoin no caiga meteria en shitcoins que dan mas dinero que esta basura ponzi, si meto en esto es por que caiga muchisimo y vea que puedo sacar yo tambien beneficio del ponzi.


----------



## kynes (19 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> He de esperar, a estos precios no compro en el rebote de gato muerto.



Dejen de ver la gráfica y disfruten la vida


----------



## Lord Vader (19 Jun 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> yo la ultima vez apenas miraba nada de esto



Me da pereza buscarlo, pero juraría que hablé contigo de esto mismo estando el btc a unos 10k. ¿En serio no te acuerdas?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Jun 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Me da pereza buscarlo, pero juraría que hablé contigo de esto mismo estando el btc a unos 10k. ¿En serio no te acuerdas?



Yo estuve a punto de meter pasta en ethereum cuando estaba sobre los 500 luego empezo a subir salvajemente y ya lo deje, cuando tenia para poder meter y comprar dos o tres ya estaba por encima de los 1200 euros, recuerdo que no me terminaba de llegar varios ingresos que tenia previstos, cuando llegaron ya lo vi tan caro que lo deje.

De bitcoin pues igual es posible que pasara parecido, yo me acuerdo de los ethereums, que queria comprar varios y al final nada.

Estaba tieso y estaba pendiente de varios impuestos que me iban a llegar de sucesiones que cada uno me decia una cosa y me tenian acojonado, luego no fue tantisimo, panda de hijos de puta, pero esto era un sin vivir, si me llego un dia cerca de 60 cartas y cuando las vi casi me infalto, luego eran hijo puteces de pagar 3 euros, 6, 12............ unos 300 y pico en total, creo que les costo mas tener al funcionario escribiendo las cartas y haciendo cuentas, decian que faltaba segun sus cuentas a pesar de que pague mas de lo que tocaba por que era poco y no me merecia la pena que luego pasaran estas cosas, pues nada me llego que habia pagado de menos para pedir euros.........

Tengo dinero preparado para lo que venga, ya no estoy tieso, me ha dado tiempo a recuperarme bastante, pero tiene que bajar mas yo no meto en rebotes de estos, si meto es por que se hunde todo y veo que metiendo en unos años puedo acabar forrado, por debajo de los 12000 euros empezaria a pensar pero sin mucho impetu, vamos a ver que pasa.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jun 2022)

Hombre de paja dijo:


> Eh, no. No lo estan, y seguramente no lo estarán en el futuro próximo.
> Servidor, como actor microecnómico, exigo _euros _en lugar de _rupias _porque en mi contexto microeconomico el resto de actores de que rodean exigen _euros _a su vez. Y hablo tanto del panadero al que no acepta _yenes _como de los lugubres _ apparatchik _de la Agencia Tributaria a los que no puedo pagarles el diezmo en _bolivares._
> Con esos aburridos y _crypto-unfriendly_ euros puedo acceder a todos los bienes y servicios que ofrecen 450 millones de personas, equivalentes a una sexta parte de toda la riqueza del planeta. Ya no hablemos de dólares, o de la suma de ambas, porque las cifras sencillamente marean. No, no parece que esta dupla de divisas que aceptan -como poco- 780 millones de individuos goze de mala salud.



Claro, por eso han ido los alemanes, franceses, ingleses, polacos, italianos, rumanos, lituanos, estonios, finlandeses y suecos como actores microeconómicos a pagar en euros y dólares a Rusia por su gas, y Rusia les ha dicho que en rublos.

Chico, tu discurso era lo que estudiaba yo en la Universidad cuando me doctoré en Económicas hace más de 20 años. Con Keynes y Friedman como Dioses a los que adorar, que al final son los verdugos de las economías occidentales y auténticos terroristas económicos.

El mundo está cambiando, tus teorías son papel mojado. Y si aún no lo ves, tranquilo, que lo acabarás viendo a la fuerza.
Por cierto, que lo de la sexta parte de la riqueza del mundo esté en Europa...te has quedado anclado en los 90 chaval 
De la riqueza mundial expresada en PIB PPA, tu querida europa representa en 2021, ya solo un 14%, no un 17%.
Y bajando.

El dolar está herido de muerte. El euro ni está ni se le espera.
Pero tú sigue pensando que eres un actor microeconómico importante


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Jun 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bisq, hodl hodl o el mercado P2P de Mycelium.






https://unsafe.robosats.com/





http://robosats6tkf3eva7x2voqso3a5wcorsnw34jveyxfqi2fu7oyheasid.onion/


----------



## antoniussss (20 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Dejen de ver la gráfica y disfruten la vida




Es muy gracioso escuchar esto del presidente del salvador o de muchos floreros independientemente que seas pro o anticrypto.

Si la idea es Holdear a muerte decadas, años o un plazo largo, y tan seguro se dice además que siempre hay una caida brutal para luego una subida mas brutal, no sé que hacéis entonces comprando a precios altisimos o no vendiendo bastante en precios altisimos.


Al tontopollas del Salvador podría ser entendible que comprara con dinero del contribuyente de su pais a 1.000-6.000 antes para holdear mucho las arcas del tesoro publico, pero comprar en 50.000, 55.000 y 60.000 está estafando a todo ciudadano, si además sabe perfectamente que va a caer mucho más y que no pasa na porque luego subirá "como siempre".

Holdear se holdea acumulando a precios de saldo, como siempre en la vida, cualquier compra superior es para hacer escaramuzas rapidas y soltar y especular a corto plazo.


"La adopción estatal" del Salvador lejos de verlo como un ejemplo, es al contrario, es para sacarle en plaza publica y varearle por parte de todos.


----------



## Hombre de paja (20 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Claro, por eso han ido los alemanes, franceses, ingleses, polacos, italianos, rumanos, lituanos, estonios, finlandeses y suecos como actores microeconómicos a pagar en euros y dólares a Rusia por su gas, y Rusia les ha dicho que en rublos.



Verá querido _doctor, _creo que la exposición que realiza es un _non sequitur, _es decir, una falacia en la que concluye algo partiendo de una premisa falsa o que no existe: yo le hablaba de que el euro y el dolar gozan de buena salud ya que tienen mercados internos prósperos y con cientos de millones de agentes, y vd. me trae manzanas a tenor de que el sátrapa ruso ha impuesto la(s) empresa(s) exportadoras de gas facturación en rublos.
¿Lo cual vendria a demostrar que el mercado interno de EEUU o la UE esta depauperado o en contracción?

Ya que veo que quiere hablar de de las tendencias y causas del distinto uso de divisas en el comercio internacional, hagamoslo con datos. Los datos de facturacion por divisas (_invoice currency_) estan tistrimente dispersos en cientos de agencias nacionales, y ademas parece que no despiertan un especial interés teórico ni analitico entre los academicos, pese a ello existe literatura.

En *"Currency choice in international trade: anew monetarist approach and firm-level evidence (2017)"* tratan de dar luz sobre los mecanismos de toma de decisiones en el momento de decidir en que divisa facturan los exportadores, en particular analizan el caso de Colombia en su ejercicio de 2017.



> The currency chosen by exporters to set price is one of the most important and interesting questions in international macroeconomics. Basically, an exporter canchoose its *own currency (PCP)*, the *destination country’s currency (LCP)* or a *thirdcountry’s currency (VCP)*. This “invoicing currency” choice problem attracted sub-stantial attention among academic researchers and policy maker







No sorprende a nadie a que casi el 100% de las exportaciones de Colombia a EEUU se facturen en dolares. Lo que si empieza a ser llamativo es que solo el ~13% de las exportaciones a España y Francia se facturen en euros; y casi el resto del monto total se realiza en dólares en lugar de pesos (~1%). Es decir, incluso cuando Colombia comercia con países de la zona EU, decide facturar mayoritariamente en dólares. Más del 96% de las exportaciones totales colombianas se facturan en dolares o euros.

En todo caso, leamos las conclusiones


> This paper focuses on financial market’s influences on international currency use in trades. We discussed *currency choice at firm level* (...)
> exporters *tend to use the currency with a more developed* and efficient *financial market*, especially for small firms in financially vulnerable sectors




Antes de que nadie empieze a soltar gansadas sobre el imperialismo estadounidense, existe un estudio (2009) sobre la facturación de las importaciones Canadienses: *Micro, macro, and strategic forces in international trade invoicing *


> The U.S. dollar is the dominant currency for imports from the United States, other currencies play a substantial role in imports
> from other countries [...] We find strong support for a direct role of exchange rate arrangements, coalescing in a common currency, use of
> commodity inputs in production, and for the bargaining power of importers [...] On the theory side, existing studies consider that* invoicing is unilaterally set by exporters*, a feature that* is not supported by survey evidence*



En este se concluye (además de subrayar la importancia del dolar) que el clasico modelo teorico en el cual el exportador (en un entorno libre) decide unilateralmente la divisa del producto es relativamente debil, dicho de otro modo, que la elección de divisas dominantes en el caso del comercio internacional Canadiense responden tambien a la preferencia de pago los importadores (de nuevo, dólares y euros).




Seronoser dijo:


> El dolar está herido de muerte. El euro ni está ni se le espera.



No sabria que decirle, en un análisis reciente de 2020, *Patterns in Invoicing Currency in Global Trade* se estudia las principales tendencias en uso de divisidad del comercio mundial.


> Figure 4 compares the share of exports invoiced in US dollars and euros in global exports (left-hand bar) and the share
> of exports to the US and EA countries in total global exports (right-hand bar)








> The *share of global exports invoiced in dollars is much larger than* the share of *exports destined to the US*. This difference indicates that the dollar plays an *outsized role* in the* invoicing of global exports*; the patterns for imports are quite
> similar. *The right panel of Figure 4* establishes that the dollar’s leading role reflects more than its use for the invoicing of commodity exports: *once exports of commodities are removed* from both the invoicing and export shares, *the dollar share of invoicing* (23%) still* exceeds* – by a sizeable margin – *the share of exports destined for the US* (10%).



El dolar esta tan muerto, que cuando quitamos la facturacion de importaciones y exportaciones directas EEUU y eliminamos tambien todo el volumen de su enorme mercado interno, una gran parte del comercio mundial entre paises se sigue produciendo el dólares.



> [...] also reveals that the *euro’s share in global export invoicing is an impressive 46%.* *While *this appears as a very large number, recall that a currency’s vehicle currency role can be gauged only by comparing its share in global invoicing to the share of global exports that involve the jurisdiction issuing the currency. This comparison reveals that the euro’s share in global export invoicing *is not much larger than its share,
> 37%, of exports destined to EA countries *



*El euro esta tan muerto que el 46% de la facturacion de exportaciones mundiales se produce en euros*, si bien esto es devido en gran medida por la actividad de su mercado interno en Europa -si, esos agentes microeconomicos insignificantes-. No esta mal para ser una moneda que ni esta ni se le espera .

Y bueno, que si ahora me quiere tirar las fuentes porque los datos los agrege el fondo monetario internacional, aqui tenemos otro articulo, esta vez del BOFIT del primer trimestre de 2022 sobre su querida Rusia (*How important are Russia's external economic links? - BOTIF Policy Brief*)


> Although the share of the US is relatively small in Russian exports, *55 % of Russian exports are invoiced the US dollars (data from 1–3Q21)*. Perhaps the biggest reason for this is that *oil is typically priced in US dollars*. The *euro accounts for 29 % of export invoicing in Russia’s total exports*. The *dollar and euro dominate export invoicing also in Russia’s trade with most emerging economies,* *including China and Turkey*



Venga champion, que hasta las exportaciones Rusas con China y Turquia las cobran en dolares o euros. Esos los guardianes de las esencias. Para la proxima vez _doctor, _espere un poco antes de declarar muerto a un paciente que esta compitiendo en el triatlon.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jun 2022)

Hombre de paja dijo:


> Antes de que nadie empieze a soltar gansadas sobre el imperialismo estadounidense, *existe un estudio (2009*)



Pues sí, soy Doctor, no doctor. Son dos cosas diferentes parguela.
Y hablo 5 idiomas, por si quieres tenerme un poco más de envidia.

Estos análisis del 2009!!!! ! son muy válidos en el 2009, *hace 13 años *
Fíjate que en el 2009 vivía yo en Galicia, qué bonita es, por cierto.
Y en el 2017 en el Caribe, vaya playas!!
Y ahora, en el 2022, en Moscú, de donde espero no moverme.

En el 2009 no existía Amazon en España, y Apple estaba probando qué tal era eso de los iphone, con su modelo iphone 3.
Eslovaquia se unía a la Unión Europea, y la peli avatar ni se había estrenado.
Pero tú, con tu sabiduría, presupones que un estudio del 2009, basado en datos probablemente de años anteriores incluso, está vigente hoy                          

Tú que hacías en el 2009? Ya tenías envidia de los demás? Ya no podías controlar esos complejos que hoy te atenazan?
Y por cierto, que no ofende quien quiere, sino quien puede.
Besos de Doctor.

Pdta: En el 2009 ya era Doctor, por si te preocupa el tema.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (20 Jun 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> Es muy gracioso escuchar esto del presidente del salvador o de muchos floreros independientemente que seas pro o anticrypto.
> 
> Si la idea es Holdear a muerte decadas, años o un plazo largo, y tan seguro se dice además que siempre hay una caida brutal para luego una subida mas brutal, no sé que hacéis entonces comprando a precios altisimos o no vendiendo bastante en precios altisimos.
> 
> ...




Pero es que en youtube decian que iba a subir hasta 500.000


----------



## Digamelon (20 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pues sí, soy Doctor, no doctor. Son dos cosas diferentes parguela.
> Y hablo 5 idiomas, por si quieres tenerme un poco más de envidia.
> 
> Estos análisis del 2009!!!! ! son muy válidos en el 2009, *hace 13 años *
> ...



Harás llorar al hombre de las pajas...


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Jun 2022)

El LOL sigue:









Hacienda obligará a declarar cuántas criptomonedas se tienen. Y habrá que indicarlo en euros


Hacienda prepara cambios para la declaración del año que viene. Esta semana se ha dado a conocer el borrador sobre un nuevo Reglamento que afectará a quienes...




www.xataka.com





*



Además de tener que declarar las ganancias, Hacienda obligará a informar sobre el saldo.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Esos que decían que "Hacienda lo sabe todo", ahí se ve claramente que no saben una mierda y *necesitan *que vosotros les facilitéis los datos.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (21 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El LOL sigue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ay que me LOL, van a saber donde coño tienes el trezor o el ledger o si te lo robó el primo gitano de mark lenders jajajaj


----------



## kynes (21 Jun 2022)

....
Aunque los requisitos que prepara Hacienda son mayores, todavía se mantiene una excepción para quienes poseen cantidades pequeñas. Según describe el documento: "no existirá obligación de informar sobre ninguna moneda virtual cuando los saldos a 31 de diciembre a los que se refiere el apartado 3.d) valorados en euros no superen, conjuntamente, los 50.000 euros. En caso de superarse dicho límite conjunto deberá informarse sobre todas las monedas virtuales". *Es decir, si el saldo de criptomonedas no supera la equivalencia de 50.000 euros, no habrá obligación*.....


Entiendo que esto deja fuera de la obligación a muchos de los foreros. Ya cuando se ponga en modo cohete te piensas lo de declarar , no?


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## digipl (21 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Entiendo que esto deja fuera de la obligación a muchos de los foreros. Ya cuando se ponga en modo cohete te piensas lo de declarar , no?



Deja fuera a cualquiera que tenga sus criptos en su propia wallet. Solo los que tengan cedidos a terceros, principalmente exchanges, se tienen que preocupar.

Otra razón mas para confirmar el "Not your keys, not your Bitcoin".


----------



## gapema (21 Jun 2022)

digipl dijo:


> Deja fuera a cualquiera que tenga sus criptos en su propia wallet. Solo los que tengan cedidos a terceros, principalmente exchanges, se tienen que preocupar.
> 
> Otra razón mas para confirmar el "Not your keys, not your Bitcoin".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097797



Es que lo que tienes en tu wallet noncustodial no está “a tu nombre”, no puedes ir a ninguna ventanilla con tu dni y que te los den.


----------



## Dr.Nick (21 Jun 2022)

Los mineros de Ethereum gastaron 15.000 millones de dólares en tarjetas gráficas, ahora hay empresas que se las compran a precio de saldo


El Ethereum ha perdido más de la mitad de su valor, y pronto cambiará a un sistema sin minería. Los mineros que se han gastado una millonada en GPUs, desesperan.




computerhoy.com


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Jun 2022)

digipl dijo:


> Deja fuera a cualquiera que tenga sus criptos en su propia wallet. Solo los que tengan cedidos a terceros, principalmente exchanges, se tienen que preocupar.
> 
> Otra razón mas para confirmar el "Not your keys, not your Bitcoin".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097797



Entonces está Xataka omitiendo datos, cosa que no me sorprende...


----------



## uhnitas (21 Jun 2022)

¿Qué entendéis? " Las personas y entidades residentes en España y los establecimientos permanentes en territorio español de personas o entidades residentes en el extranjero, que proporcionen servicios para salvaguardar claves criptográficas privadas en nombre de terceros"


¿Que es aplicable solo a las personas, entidades y establecimientos que proporcionen servicios de custodia de claves a nombre de terceros?
O ¿ Que es aplicable a una persona residente en España que custodia sus propias claves?.

Gracias.


----------



## uhnitas (21 Jun 2022)

Y de esta ostra mierda?

Una de las cuestiones difíciles de delimitar es qué se entiende por criptomoneda situada en el extranjero. Hacienda aclara que es así cuando el que la custodie no tenga que informar de criptomonedas en el modelo de declaración general nacional, el 172, por el que las empresas e individuos deben declarar los saldos de monedas virtuales propios y de sus clientes. Se trata de una fórmula de tipo lógico o por exclusión que no aclara qué se entiende por criptomoneda en el extranjero, lo que puede causar indefensión en el contribuyente, apunta Alarcón.


----------



## cholesfer (21 Jun 2022)

Hacienda me come la polla.


----------



## Edu.R (21 Jun 2022)

Si no les das los datos, no pueden hacerte nada.

Has pasado por un exchange, vale, esa cuenta del exchange está a cero. ¿Dónde están las criptomonedas? En una dirección que no se sabe a donde ni a quien corresponde.

Fin de la historia. Así de sencillo.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Jun 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Si no les das los datos, no pueden hacerte nada.
> 
> Has pasado por un exchange, vale, esa cuenta del exchange está a cero. ¿Dónde están las criptomonedas? En una dirección que no se sabe a donde ni a quien corresponde.
> 
> Fin de la historia. Así de sencillo.



Vale, y el dia que hagas cashout y te saques 1M de euros?

Al final algun dia habra que darle datos a esta gente, si quieres disfrutar de tus criptos de verdad.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Misosofos (22 Jun 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Es que lo que tienes en tu wallet noncustodial no está “a tu nombre”, no puedes ir a ninguna ventanilla con tu dni y que te los den.



¿Una ventanilla? Entiendo que estás de cachondeo.


----------



## gapema (22 Jun 2022)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Vale, y el dia que hagas cashout y te saques 1M de euros?
> 
> Al final algun dia habra que darle datos a esta gente, si quieres disfrutar de tus criptos de verdad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk



Si crees que el objetivo es volver a cambiarlo a fiat es q no has estado prestando atención.


----------



## kynes (22 Jun 2022)

I"fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Vale, y el dia que hagas cashout y te saques 1M de euros?
> 
> Al final algun dia habra que darle datos a esta gente, si quieres disfrutar de tus criptos de verdad.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk



Exacto. Pero no de momento a no ser que tengas cryptos valoradas en más de 50k EUR en un exchange. Y si lo tienes en un wallet independiente a ver quién se va a enterar. No pueden perseguir eso. Pero si pueden controlar la via de conversión Crytpo a Cash. Y con las regulaciones, introducción de CBDCs y transformación hacia sociedades cashless lo pueden ir haciendo gradualmente. 

El problema evidentemente vendría cuando quieras usar esas cryptos para transacciones grandes y tenerlas legalizadas en propiedad : compra de casas, vehículos, yates, etc. Habrá mercado negro para eso, no dudo que no, y de momento hay puertas traseras en algunas repúblicas bananeras. Y seguirá habiendo siempre alguna , pero no al alcance de todos.

Siempre puedes mantener los BTC y ver si suena la flauta y te permiten usarlos como medio de pago alternativo y anonimo para lo que sea, pero eso no va a pasar.

Los que llevan más tiempo por aquí tendrán más experiencia en la sacada de beneficios, y seguramente puedan aportar una visión más estratégica de cómo hacer cash out, donde, etc.


----------



## asilei (22 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> …
> Siempre puedes mantener los BTC y ver si suena la flauta y te permiten usarlos como medio de pago alternativo y anonimo para lo que sea, pero eso no va a pasar.
> …



O si…


----------



## kynes (22 Jun 2022)

asilei dijo:


> O si…



Pero si es medio de pago aceptado no será anónimo. Creo que las dos opciones no las vamos a tener coexistiendo por la sencilla razón de que las empresas tienen que facturar a sus clientes (hablamos de grandes compras , no de menudeo). Opciones legales creo que habrá pocas o ninguna para usar cryptos sin KYC. Podríamos extender el tema pero ya entraríamos en el campo de las CBDCs que del objeto de este hilo.

Lo que veo interesante desarrollar , ¿como hacer cash out legalmente cuando BTC supere ATH en las condiciones más ventajosas posibles? Ya sabemos que la opción del hold existe pero esa no es la cuestión. Si tuvierais que vender 2 BTC para compraría una finca cuando toque los 150k ¿cómo lo haríais?


----------



## asilei (22 Jun 2022)

Cuando BTC "toque" los 150K el dueño de la finca matará para pillar estos 2 BTC... el notario también por su % en BTC. Y para los impuestos la permuta es tu amiga.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (22 Jun 2022)

_Cash out _dice jajaja, aquí no se viene a eso, aquí se viene a reventar el sistema FIAT y que solo exista BTC.


----------



## asilei (22 Jun 2022)

En un futuro de BTC a 150K o mas, Cash out ya no tiene sentido. La pregunta es otra, si las transacciones de permuta se realizan en BTC, entonces quedan grabadas de forma inmutable en la cadena de bloques. Por lo tanto ¿Cuanto tiempo va a tardar en quedar obsoleto el Registro de propiedad? ¿Y el registro de Bienes de Interés CULTURAL? ¿Y el inventario de bienes Inmuebles? En definitiva ¿Cuanto tiempo tardará el estado en reconocer una transacción de la cadena de bloques BTC como prueba irrefutable y universal de propiedad?


----------



## Rajoy (22 Jun 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Si crees que el objetivo es volver a cambiarlo a fiat es q no has estado prestando atención.



Actualmente hay muchos medios para disfrutar de nuestros bitcoins ... a pequeña escala. En el futuro pueden pasar muchas cosas, unas favorables a bitcoin y otras no. A mi me encantaría que llegara el momento en que bitcoin fuera moneda de curso legal, pero eso *actualmente* solo ocurre en dos pequeños países.
Y hablando de futuribles, en el futuro inmediato, yo pienso que cuando se produzca la aparición de las CBDC's de la UE (si es que la UE no ha reventado antes) y de USA, la presión sobre bitcoin en occidente va a ser brutal. Para mi va a ser su verdadera prueba de fuego. No podrán acabar con él, pero le pueden hacer un enorme roto en la cotización prohibiéndolo o regulándolo para restringir al máximo su uso.

*Hoy* si quieres gastar un importe elevado en, por ejemplo, comprar una casa, sólo hay dos posibilidades razonables:

1.- Cambiarlos declarando las plusvalías a que hubiera dado lugar su venta. Esto es, declarando y justificando su valor de compra y su valor de venta en euros. Por eso ojo a los que os encantan las compras p2p si pretendéis gastar sumas elevadas porque no váis a poder justificar el precio de compra cuando queráis vender vuestros bitcoins. Obviamente, hay quien sueña con que no necesitará hacerlo y que podrá comprar directamente con sus bitcoins, pero yo no se a que futuro más o menos lejano habría que desplazarse para que eso sea posible. En todo caso, salvo en El Salvador y en la República Centroafricana, eso *hoy* es sólo un futurible ...

2.- Emigrar a un país bitcoin friendly con vuestras claves privadas y realizar allí las operaciones que os parezca oportuno, como hemos hecho algunos de los viejos del lugar.

Cuando los bitcoins se cambian a euros, entran en el circuito oficial, y Hacienda tiene el tema de las cuentas bancarias totalmente controlado. Y, en Hispañistán, comprar una vivienda con bitcoins no es una opción puesto que el notario va a informar a Hacienda de esa operación y a hacer las oportunas liquidaciones de impuestos.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (22 Jun 2022)

asilei dijo:


> En un futuro de BTC a 150K o mas, Cash out ya no tiene sentido. La pregunta es otra, si las transacciones de permuta se realizan en BTC, entonces quedan grabadas de forma inmutable en la cadena de bloques. Por lo tanto ¿Cuanto tiempo va a tardar en quedar obsoleto el Registro de propiedad? ¿Y el registro de Bienes de Interés CULTURAL? ¿Y el inventario de bienes Inmuebles? En definitiva ¿Cuanto tiempo tardará el estado en reconocer una transacción de la cadena de bloques BTC como prueba irrefutable y universal de propiedad?



Mas que el estado son los notarios quienes pueden usar el blockchain de btc para demostrar tal o cual cosa. Es decir, hasta ahora un notario podía dar fé, o mas bién, cobrar fé, y había que fiarse de su palabra. Ahora, ese mismo notario puede convertir esa fé en certeza matematica. Y hace ya tiempo que andan en ello.


----------



## _______ (22 Jun 2022)

asilei dijo:


> En un futuro de BTC a 150K o mas, Cash out ya no tiene sentido. La pregunta es otra, si las transacciones de permuta se realizan en BTC, entonces quedan grabadas de forma inmutable en la cadena de bloques. Por lo tanto ¿Cuanto tiempo va a tardar en quedar obsoleto el Registro de propiedad? ¿Y el registro de Bienes de Interés CULTURAL? ¿Y el inventario de bienes Inmuebles? En definitiva ¿Cuanto tiempo tardará el estado en reconocer una transacción de la cadena de bloques BTC como prueba irrefutable y universal de propiedad?





Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Mas que el estado son los notarios quienes pueden usar el blockchain de btc para demostrar tal o cual cosa. Es decir, hasta ahora un notario podía dar fé, o mas bién, cobrar fé, y había que fiarse de su palabra. Ahora, ese mismo notario puede convertir esa fé en certeza matematica. Y hace ya tiempo que andan en ello.



no hacen falta notarios ni jueces, el blockchain es el juez y el notario, solo nos hace falta una administracion, gente que defienda de alguna manera la verdad registrada en el blockchain. No es como un papel que se puede falsificar


----------



## gapema (22 Jun 2022)

Olvidaros de eso de las notarias y similares. En todo caso al final crearán una Blockchain PoS del estado para llevar estas cosas, pero faltan años (décadas fácilmente). No corre peligro ningún funcionario premium de estos.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (22 Jun 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Si crees que el objetivo es volver a cambiarlo a fiat es q no has estado prestando atención.



Algunos no pueden esperar tanto tiempo. 

Querran disfrutar de los rendimientos antes de morirse o volverse viejos decrepitos.



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fjsanchezgil (22 Jun 2022)

asilei dijo:


> Cuando BTC "toque" los 150K el dueño de la finca matará para pillar estos 2 BTC... el notario también por su % en BTC. Y para los impuestos la permuta es tu amiga.



Discrepo. Creo que llegaremos a eso, mucho antes de que btc sea el medio de almacenamiento e intercambio de valor favorito de la población mundial.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fjsanchezgil (22 Jun 2022)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Mas que el estado son los notarios quienes pueden usar el blockchain de btc para demostrar tal o cual cosa. Es decir, hasta ahora un notario podía dar fé, o mas bién, cobrar fé, y había que fiarse de su palabra. Ahora, ese mismo notario puede convertir esa fé en certeza matematica. Y hace ya tiempo que andan en ello.



Y entonces, para que hace falta el notario si ya tenemos la blockchain?

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fjsanchezgil (23 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> 7 años en el foro, y aún no has entendido nada sobre bitcoin.



Si bluearrow, remonster o mojon venden parte de sus bitcoins y disfrutan de un merecidísimo cambio de vida esta bien.

Si alguien con 7 años de antigüedad en el foro, siquiera plantea la posibilidad de hacer lo mismo, no ha entendido nada de bitcoin...

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fjsanchezgil (23 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> _Cash out _dice jajaja, aquí no se viene a eso, aquí se viene a reventar el sistema FIAT y que solo exista BTC.



Se puede hacer las dos cosas.

Algunos miembros de este foro ya lo han hecho.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pirro (23 Jun 2022)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Si bluearrow, remonster o mojon venden parte de sus bitcoins y disfrutan de un merecidísimo cambio de vida esta bien.
> 
> Si alguien con 7 años de antigüedad en el foro, siquiera plantea la posibilidad de hacer lo mismo, no ha entendido nada de bitcoin...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk



La loncha, cuanto más fina mejor sabe.


----------



## kynes (23 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> _Cash out _dice jajaja, aquí no se viene a eso, aquí se viene a reventar el sistema FIAT y que solo exista BTC.



Recientemente hemos visto una importante bajada desde ATH. ¿Crees que eso no va a volver a pasar nunca más?

No es necesario ni recomendable estar siempre al 100% "invertido" aunque creas en un valor.

No te has enterado de que va esto de las cryptos o no te quieres enterar. BTC se ha convertido para muchos en el anillo de poder. No hablo de ti, hablo de instituciones, empresas, trabajando para un único señor. "One coin to rule them all" E. Musk es otro peón.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Jun 2022)

Menudo listillo el kynes de los cojones, listillo y pesao...


----------



## kynes (23 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Menudo listillo el kynes de los cojones, listillo y pesao...



Ahora dilo sin llorar ;-) Haber estudiado y no te hubieses dejado cegar tan fácilmente y no te hubieses comido esta corrección enterita.

No te creas que soy tan listillo, yo solo jugue un 30% a la bajada.

Sería interesante , saber más sobre experiencias de cash out. El aporte de @Rajoy es valioso , y seguro que hay más gente que puede aportar sobre esto. A ver si entiendes @Sota_de_espadas que a veces hay que dejar fluir el hilo para aprender algo más que máximas bitcoinistas, que ya nos sabemos todos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Ahora dilo sin llorar ;-) Haber estudiado y no te hubieses dejado cegar tan fácilmente y no te hubieses comido esta corrección enterita.
> 
> No te creas que soy tan listillo, yo solo jugue un 30% a la bajada.
> 
> Sería interesante , saber más sobre experiencias de cash out. El aporte de @Rajoy es valioso , y seguro que hay más gente que puede aportar sobre esto. A ver si entiendes @Sota_de_espadas que a veces hay que dejar fluir el hilo para aprender algo más que máximas bitcoinistas, que ya nos sabemos todos.



No aportas nada más que dar por el culo, encima parece que te acaban de poner Internet en casa por primera vez repitiendo frases de niño rata como "ahora dilo sin llorar", por mi parte te vas al ignore por aportar contenido de bajísima calidad al hilo. Todo esto te viene grande y lo sabes. taluec.


----------



## kynes (23 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No aportas nada más que dar por el culo, encima parece que te acaban de poner Internet en casa por primera vez repitiendo frases de niño rata como "ahora dilo sin llorar", por mi parte te vas al ignore por aportar contenido de bajísima calidad al hilo. Todo esto te viene grande y lo sabes. taluec.



Tienes razón , esto se me viene muy grande y por eso intento entender algo estar alerta y no entrar en modo Gollum. Haces muy bien, si no te aporto nada al ignore sin miramientos!!! El tiempo dirá quien acertó más y quién aprendió más, amigo.


----------



## Red Star (23 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No aportas nada más que dar por el culo, encima parece que te acaban de poner Internet en casa por primera vez repitiendo frases de niño rata como "ahora dilo sin llorar", por mi parte te vas al ignore por aportar contenido de bajísima calidad al hilo. Todo esto te viene grande y lo sabes. taluec.



Buena decisión, el ignore es la auténtica saluc. Yo tengo al mamarracho de kynes en la nevera desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Rajoy (23 Jun 2022)

Esto se está poniendo cada vez más divertido para el euro y el dolar.




Y anuncia la creación de una divisa de reserva formada por una cesta de monedas de los BRICS


----------



## _______ (23 Jun 2022)

Queda un año escaso como mucho.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (23 Jun 2022)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Y entonces, para que hace falta el notario si ya tenemos la blockchain?



Blockchain en si mismo no es nada mas que una base de datos distribuida. No existe un botón que pueda ser pulsado y emita un certificado que diga "En tal fecha éste hash fué asociado a ésta clave pública". Se necesita alguien, con autoridad ante la ley, sea notario, juez, forense, etc, que emita y firme ese certificado y responda ante las leyes.

Es un cambio enorme, que beneficia a un lado y otro de la ley.


----------



## _______ (23 Jun 2022)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Blockchain en si mismo no es nada mas que una base de datos distribuida. No existe un botón que pueda ser pulsado y emita un certificado que diga "En tal fecha éste hash fué asociado a ésta clave pública". Se necesita alguien, con autoridad ante la ley, sea notario, juez, forense, etc, que emita y firme ese certificado y responda ante las leyes.
> 
> Es un cambio enorme, que beneficia a un lado y otro de la ley.



*NO.

no hace falta a nadie que de fe publica, basta con educar a la gente o se eduque ella misma o sino que contraten a algun experto que les diga lo que pone en el blockchain. Pero no es necesario pagar a nadie que de fe publica de algo. *


----------



## Nailuj2000 (23 Jun 2022)

_______ dijo:


> *NO.
> 
> no hace falta a nadie que de fe publica, basta con educar a la gente o se eduque ella misma o sino que contraten a algun experto que les diga lo que pone en el blockchain. Pero no es necesario pagar a nadie que de fe publica de algo. *



A ver, imagina que escribes un cuento, lo guardas como PDF, le sacas el hash y lo metes mediante una transacción, en la blockchain de bitcoin.

Ahora, imagina que estás en un juicio contra alguien que dice que él es el autor y no tu.

¿Qué haces? ¿Te acercas al estrado con tu portátil y le enseñas al juez, en un blockexplorer, la transacción que demuestra que en tal fecha ese hash pertenecía a ese pdf con tu cuento ? Quizá tienes suerte y el juez sabe lo que es un hash, y un blockexplorer y un blockchain y un pdf, quizá hasta sabe usar el ordenador. Incluso puede que la ley permita eso como prueba válida.

O a lo mejor es mas sencillo que tu abogado consiga un ácta en un "notario btc powered" que sirva como prueba al juez para hacer justicia.


En realidad estamos diciento lo mismo: el experto que tu dices es el notario. Que lo mismo no hace falta que sea notario y puede ser otra cosa.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (24 Jun 2022)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> A ver, imagina que escribes un cuento, lo guardas como PDF, le sacas el hash y lo metes mediante una transacción, en la blockchain de bitcoin.
> 
> Ahora, imagina que estás en un juicio contra alguien que dice que él es el autor y no tu.
> 
> ...



En realidad el experto seria un perito informático, que le explique al juez por encima como funcionan los hashes, firmas, claves asimetricas y blockchain.

A priori, no veo la necesidad de un tercero.



Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 3 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stacksats (25 Jun 2022)

Congreso apoya que policías accedan a datos financieros sin orden judicial


El respaldo del Congreso de este proyecto de ley orgánica, tiene como objetivo combatir el blanqueo de capitales y la financiación del terrorismo




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## El Anarquista (25 Jun 2022)

_______ dijo:


> *NO.
> 
> no hace falta a nadie que de fe publica, basta con educar a la gente o se eduque ella misma o sino que contraten a algun experto que les diga lo que pone en el blockchain. Pero no es necesario pagar a nadie que de fe publica de algo. *



Lo que diga la blockchain da igual, lo que importa de un contrato o una sentencia no es el formato, son LAS CÁRCELES, LOS POLICÍAS, LAS LEYES, LOS JUECES AUTORIZADOS QUE LO HACEN VALER MEDIANTE EL Poder, la coacción…

si yo y tu firmamos un contrato y lo colgamos en la blockchain yo en realidad no estoy obligado a absolutamente nada salvo que tú tengas un modo coactivo para hacerme cumplir en caso de que me niegue..

El notario no importa en tanto persona, importa en tanto PERSONA AUTORIZADA POR EL ESTADO…

De ahí además que aunque alguien pusiese algo en la blockchain y hubiese un cambio de orden político, económico daria igual porque nadie haría valer tales registros :-D… lo importante no es el notario, la blockchain, una servilleta de papel, es el poder detrás para que eso se cumpla, lo demás es filfa.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (25 Jun 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Lo que diga la blockchain da igual, lo que importa de un contrato o una sentencia no es el formato, son LAS CÁRCELES, LOS POLICÍAS, LAS LEYES, LOS JUECES AUTORIZADOS QUE LO HACEN VALER MEDIANTE EL Poder, la coacción…
> 
> si yo y tu firmamos un contrato y lo colgamos en la blockchain yo en realidad no estoy obligado a absolutamente nada salvo que tú tengas un modo coactivo para hacerme cumplir en caso de que me niegue..
> 
> ...




Exacto.
La diferencia es que ahora, con el protocolo Bitcoin un notario dispone de un herramienta que antes no existía. Antes era su palabra y nada mas. Ahora tiene una forma de demostrarlo matemáticamente. 
Sencillamente: No es lo mismo decir "esto es así porque lo digo yo" que "digo que esto es así y aquí tengo la prueba que lo demuestra". Es un gran avance.


----------



## Elvensen (26 Jun 2022)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Exacto.
> La diferencia es que ahora, con el protocolo Bitcoin un notario dispone de un herramienta que antes no existía. Antes era su palabra y nada mas. Ahora tiene una forma de demostrarlo matemáticamente.
> Sencillamente: No es lo mismo decir "esto es así porque lo digo yo" que "digo que esto es así y aquí tengo la prueba que lo demuestra". Es un gran avance.



Ahora no es que tengan una herramienta, es que hace su trabajo y no van a ser necesarios.
Cuando se enteren de que va la pelicula y comprendan como funciona la blockchain, van a ser los primeros en hacerle la guerra de forma tan grande que lo veremos en las televisiones durante meses.


----------



## tixel (26 Jun 2022)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Blockchain en si mismo no es nada mas que una base de datos distribuida. No existe un botón que pueda ser pulsado y emita un certificado que diga "En tal fecha éste hash fué asociado a ésta clave pública". Se necesita alguien, con autoridad ante la ley, sea notario, juez, forense, etc, que emita y firme ese certificado y responda ante las leyes.
> 
> Es un cambio enorme, que beneficia a un lado y otro de la ley.



Como q no. Yo pongo una foto, contrato o lo q sea en la blockchain y queda allí un registro inmutable de q en tal fecha lo hice. Claro q no hace falta ningún notario para dar constancia de lo mismo. No hace falta ningun boton, hace falta introdcuir lo q sea para q quede registrado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Jun 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Lo que diga la blockchain da igual, lo que importa de un contrato o una sentencia no es el formato, son LAS CÁRCELES, LOS POLICÍAS, LAS LEYES, LOS JUECES AUTORIZADOS QUE LO HACEN VALER MEDIANTE EL Poder, la coacción…
> 
> si yo y tu firmamos un contrato y lo colgamos en la blockchain yo en realidad no estoy obligado a absolutamente nada salvo que tú tengas un modo coactivo para hacerme cumplir en caso de que me niegue..
> 
> ...



Pues vaya mierda de contratos construyes tú.

Anda, léete mi hilo de las aplicaciones no monetarias de Bitcoin.

Con unos conocimientos un poco más profundos sobre cómo funciona el protocolo puedes hacer un uso mucho más coherente del marco jurídico autónomo completo que es Bitcoin. Puedes lograr que la red sea juez, jurado y ejecutor del contrato en el caso de que algo salga mal.


----------



## sociedadponzi (27 Jun 2022)

hay que buscar un universo para la republica suspendida, el cataverso, donde el barsa siempre gana la champions 









Catalonia is building its own metaverse, says innovation minister


Macro said the COVID-19 pandemic over the past two years has really helped in propagating the idea of the digital economy, which is a part of the main economy.




cointelegraph.com


----------



## mr nobody (27 Jun 2022)

un poquillo de historia para entender el presente


----------



## Ancient Warrior (30 Jun 2022)

solo vengo a dejar esto por aquí ....hasta luego


----------



## El Anarquista (30 Jun 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1106656
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está haciendo lo que decía sota de espadas, bajando un 85% y sorprendiendo a todos en 2022 XDDD


----------



## kynes (30 Jun 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Está haciendo lo que decía sota de espadas, bajando un 85% y sorprendiendo a todos en 2022 XDDD



Tranquilos, Saylor -digo MicroStrategy- sigue comprando el dip


----------



## Seronoser (30 Jun 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1106656
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya, el precio de hace un año y medio.
Qué tal tus inversiones? Tu oro a precio del 2011? Tu plata a precio de 1974? Tu Ibex a precio de 1999? 

Ah...que probablemente solo tienes ahorros en el banco, si es que tienes...que acumulan un 40% de pérdida en dos años


----------



## Ancient Warrior (30 Jun 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Vaya, el precio de hace un año y medio.
> Qué tal tus inversiones? Tu oro a precio del 2011? Tu plata a precio de 1974? Tu Ibex a precio de 1999?
> 
> Ah...que probablemente solo tienes ahorros en el banco, si es que tienes...que acumulan un 40% de pérdida en dos años



Después de un techo de 57 k venir a decir el precio de un año y medio ? Hay mucha gente que perdió todo quizás encuentren explicación en tu respuesta


----------



## gapema (30 Jun 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Después de un techo de 57 k venir a decir el precio de un año y medio ? Hay mucha gente que perdió todo quizás encuentren explicación en tu respuesta



Si has perdido todo es porque te has apalancado para comprar, por lo tanto eres gilipollas y te lo mereces.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (30 Jun 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Si has perdido todo es porque te has apalancado para comprar, por lo tanto eres gilipollas y te lo mereces.



No hablo x mi ...solo pasar por unas páginas conocidas de internet y ver lo k hay


----------



## kynes (30 Jun 2022)

Si no vendes no pierdes. Compra barato y vende caro. Paciencia y disfrutar la vida. Cuando las buenas noticias sobre el mercado lleguen a la portada del New York Times, vendan. Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras... Difícil acertar, verdad?


----------



## gapema (30 Jun 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> No hablo x mi ...solo pasar por unas páginas conocidas de internet y ver lo k hay



ahh ok que tus referencias son "paginas conocidas de internet". Ahora se entiende que hablas con conocimiento de causa


----------



## Ancient Warrior (30 Jun 2022)

gapema dijo:


> ahh ok que tus referencias son "paginas conocidas de internet". Ahora se entiende que hablas con conocimiento de causa



Bueno no voy a dar datos a un anónimo del foro y más como es tu caso ...así que puedes irte a tomar por culo


----------



## mmm (30 Jun 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Si no vendes no pierdes. Compra barato y vende caro. Paciencia y disfrutar la vida. Cuando las buenas noticias sobre el mercado lleguen a la portada del New York Times, vendan. Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras... Difícil acertar, verdad?



Dificil fallar, querrás decir


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (30 Jun 2022)

Es curioso como algunos VC's e influencers vuelven a cargar contra Bitcoin y dicen que Etherium y las L2 son el futuro ya que los proyectos sobre Bitcoin no prosperan.

¿En serio?
¿Nos van a decir que las shitcoins, incluida Etherium, han hecho un mayor progreso?Rugpulls, redes que se caen...
Solana, Avax, Ada, One, Ftm, el estrepitoso fracaso de la estable en Luna...
Por poner los ejemplos más recientes y de mayor repercusión.

Los bridges tenían todos muy buenas intenciones y los cantos de sirena eran dulces y melodiosos. Pero a la hora de la verdad se han ido viendo las carencias de todos ellos.

Entre medias los especuladores han hecho mucho dinero.

Las gacelillas, pues ha habido de todo.
Los más avariciosos habrán perdido, como de costumbre.

Veréis gente que critica a Blockstream y Liquid, incluso el estancamiento de otras sidechains. Gente que es capaz de mofarse de los pocos avances de esos proyectos.

Luego esos mismos, por otro lado, intentando vender la moto con etheriums y shitcoins varias, cuando en el fondo están volviendo a Bitcoin, incluso todavía a día de hoy.

Se puede cometer errores por falta de información, por avaricia, pero lo que no olvidéis es que dentro de la especulación había gente que sabía muy bien lo que hacía pero se callaba o intentaba vender algo que no era.

No sigue siendo tarde para aceptar errores, en algunos casos hasta para pedir perdón y volver a ser Bitcoiner.


----------



## kynes (30 Jun 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Es curioso como algunos VC's e influencers vuelven a cargar contra Bitcoin y dicen que Etherium y las L2 son el futuro ya que los proyectos sobre Bitcoin no prosperan.
> 
> ¿En serio?
> ¿Nos van a decir que las shitcoins, incluida Etherium, han hecho un mayor progreso?Rugpulls, redes que se caen...
> ...



Lo que vienen diciendo es que si los proyectos L2 tienen utilidad (casos de uso en el mundo real) la L1 (Ethereum) crecerá. En BTC hay menos proyectos de L2 (LN , Liquid , alguno más?)


----------



## qbit (2 Jul 2022)




----------



## gapema (2 Jul 2022)

qbit dijo:


>



Este hilo es sobre bitcoin, no criptos. Gracias


----------



## qbit (2 Jul 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Este hilo es sobre bitcoin, no criptos. Gracias



Es el mejor hilo que he encontrado en donde ponerlo, tratándose de un vídeo sobre la cotización del bitcoin.


----------



## kynes (2 Jul 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Como q no. Yo pongo una foto, contrato o lo q sea en la blockchain y queda allí un registro inmutable de q en tal fecha lo hice. Claro q no hace falta ningún notario para dar constancia de lo mismo. No hace falta ningun boton, hace falta introdcuir lo q sea para q quede registrado.



Vamos a ver cómo les va a los Colombianos, prueba piloto


----------



## Larsil (2 Jul 2022)

Algún tipo de seguridad entre las monedas, cuyo puente sea "hablando entre la gente". No sé si tendría futuru.


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Jul 2022)

Lla? Lla se ha hundido el sistema Fiat y compramos el pan con Cryptos?


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 Jul 2022)

Me gusta cuando me dices cosas bonitas, cari


----------



## gapema (2 Jul 2022)

Desvelada la identidad de Satoshi Nakamoto !!! y nunca imaginarias de quien se trataba...









La nueva vida de Teodoro García Egea: música, criptomonedas y libros


Teodoro García Egea le confesó a LOC en una de sus primeras entrevistas como secretario general del PP que, pese a que practicaba múltiples y variados deportes, el que tenía...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Seronoser (4 Jul 2022)

Tal y como adelantamos hace más de un año en este mismo subforo:

El Supremo insta ya a Hacienda a devolver dos multas impuestas por bienes en el extranjero

La duda era si el Supremo tendría la poca vergüenza de esperar a que el TSJ europeo se pronunciara, en vez de actuar antes.
Y sí, así ha ocurrido.

Pero el fin, es el mismo.
El descrédito del Supremo también es algo conocido hace décadas


----------



## uhnitas (5 Jul 2022)

¿Qué pasó con Bitcoñero?








Address: bc1q5szn7c62lkplm4pdmcmw0gwx90wrynsmtz6rj7


The most popular and trusted block explorer and crypto transaction search engine.




www.blockchain.com


----------



## stacksats (5 Jul 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Lla? Lla se ha hundido el sistema Fiat y compramos el pan con Cryptos?



Se puede desde hace tiempo:









Buy Carrefour Gift Card with Bitcoin, ETH or Crypto


Carrefour is Europe's oldest chain of hypermarkets with thousands of locations to serve you. Bitrefill's Carrefour gift card lets you give the gift of Carrefour or shop with bitcoin, Ethereum, Dash, Dogecoin, and Litecoin.




www.bitrefill.com













Buy Hipercor Gift Card with Bitcoin, ETH or Crypto


Pay on Hipercor with Crypto. Buy Hipercor Gift Cards with Bitcoin, Lightning, Ethereum, Binance Pay, USDT, USDC, Dogecoin, Litecoin, Dash. Instant email delivery. No account required. Start living on crypto!




www.bitrefill.com













Buy Supercor Gift Card with Bitcoin, ETH or Crypto


Pay on Supercor with Crypto. Buy Supercor Gift Cards with Bitcoin, Lightning, Ethereum, Binance Pay, USDT, USDC, Dogecoin, Litecoin, Dash. Instant email delivery. No account required. Start living on crypto!




www.bitrefill.com


----------



## stacksats (5 Jul 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> ¿Qué pasó con Bitcoñero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si sabes usar las herramientas es fácil de seguir:









The Mempool Open Source Project™


Explore the full Bitcoin ecosystem with mempool.space™




mempool.space





Que alguien le explique como hacer un coinjoin de verdad con ronin dojo y samourai wallet


----------



## sociedadponzi (6 Jul 2022)

Indian crypto trading volumes slump following hefty taxes


A 1% Tax Deducted at Source (TDS) and a 30% income tax on crypto is being blamed for the sudden drop in trading volume on Indian crypto exchanges.




cointelegraph.com


----------



## kynes (6 Jul 2022)

Un poco de Desinformación como no procedente de El país. Hoy ataca contra Bitcoin y las criptos. Bitcoin para que la masa entienda. “Soy catedrático de informática. Como mis colegas, sé que la tecnología de bitcoin es basura” 

Interpretan a su manera la carta de 1500 ejpertos informáticos , muy ejpertos ellos en su materia dicen , que hablan sobre el riesgo de Blockchain no regulado en Defi....








Letter in Support of Responsible Fintech Policy


Dear Members of Senate Finance Committee...




concerned.tech





La carta podría ser una meta anécdota si no le dieran cobertura mediática de desinformación


----------



## louis.gara (7 Jul 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> ¿Qué pasó con Bitcoñero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues que le sobran 25M que tiene ahí muertos de risa en su wallet.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jul 2022)

Señores, hacienda baja de 3000 a 1000 euros el límite de retiro en los cajeros. Se vienen cosas muy chulas para los bancoiners.


----------



## kynes (7 Jul 2022)

El auténtico 'Lobo de Wall Street' sorprendió a todos con su pronóstico sobre el Bitcoin


El ex corredor de bolsa Jordan Belfort, cuyos crímenes financieros durante la década de 1990 inspiraron la película de Hollywood, asegura que bitcoin se comercializará más como una reserva de valor y menos como una acción de crecimiento.




www.forbesargentina.com





El lobo de wall Street dice que Bitcoin casi seguro valdrá más en 3 o 5 años. Un lince el tio.

"Si tomás un horizonte de tres o quizás cinco años, me sorprendería que no ganaras dinero porque los fundamentos subyacentes de bitcoin son realmente sólidos", dijo Belfort a Yahoo Finance, y agregó que "con una suerte razonable" los inversores "lo harán".


----------



## MIP (8 Jul 2022)

Un buen resumen de la guerra de los bloques (en inglés)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Jul 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Un buen resumen de la guerra de los bloques (en inglés)



Buen post. Todo cierto. Yo estuve allí y me imagino que muchos de vosotros también.

Todavía recuerdo con nostalgia algunas de mis participaciones en los hilos de reddit del UASF en los que, junto a algunos desarrolladores, amenazábamos a Jihan Wu con echarlo a patadas de la red de nodos. Buenos tiempos aquellos.

En cuanto se disipó la niebla de la guerra y se expulsó al subnormal de Jihan Wu de la red y a su peligrosa ventaja injusta del asicboost, se alcanzó el famoso ATH de los 20k.


----------



## Rajoy (8 Jul 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Buen post. Todo cierto. Yo estuve allí y me imagino que muchos de vosotros también.
> 
> Todavía recuerdo con nostalgia algunas de mis participaciones en los hilos de reddit del UASF en los que, junto a algunos desarrolladores, amenazábamos a Jihan Wu con echarlo a patadas de la red de nodos. Buenos tiempos aquellos.
> 
> En cuanto se disipó la niebla de la guerra y se expulsó al subnormal de Jihan Wu de la red y a su peligrosa ventaja injusta del asicboost, se alcanzó el famoso ATH de los 20k.



Visto con perspectiva, en el fork Jihan Wu y Roger Ver nos regalaron la misma cantidad de “bitcoin trash” en la nueva cadena … que pudimos cambiar por bitcoin auténtico.
Lo mismo, aunque cada vez con menos valor, para los sucesivos forks de bitcoin SV, Diamond, etc.

Un tremendo regalo que pudimos cambiar por bitcoins originales a sus expensas !


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Jul 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Visto con perspectiva, en el fork Jihan Wu y Roger Ver nos regalaron la misma cantidad de “bitcoin trash” en la nueva cadena … que pudimos cambiar por bitcoin auténtico.
> Lo mismo, aunque cada vez con menos valor, para los sucesivos forks de bitcoin SV, Diamond, etc.
> 
> Un tremendo regalo que pudimos cambiar por bitcoins originales a sus expensas !



Aquello fue brutal, 3 BTC, 3 putos BTC me saqué con todo aquello. Ojalá se volviera a repetir.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Jul 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Visto con perspectiva, en el fork Jihan Wu y Roger Ver nos regalaron la misma cantidad de “bitcoin trash” en la nueva cadena … que pudimos cambiar por bitcoin auténtico.
> Lo mismo, aunque cada vez con menos valor, para los sucesivos forks de bitcoin SV, Diamond, etc.
> 
> Un tremendo regalo que pudimos cambiar por bitcoins originales a sus expensas !



Efectivamente. Es que, visto ya con la mirada experimentada de todos estos años que han transcurrido, promocionar un fork de Bitcoin es muy parecido a plantear a toda la red una apuesta, con la cuota muy equivocada, de que tu shitcoin va a superar en desarrollo, comercialización, adopción y cualidades, a Bitcoin. Al efectuar el fork, estás repartiendo a todos los usuarios los boletos de apuesta con una cuota de 1:1 y, lógicamente, pasa lo que pasa, que la gente vende rápidamente esos boletos "regalados" con la cuota sobreestimada para incrementar su beneficio a costa de la apuesta perdedora del shitforker.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Jul 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Aquello fue brutal, 3 BTC, 3 putos BTC me saqué con todo aquello. Ojalá se volviera a repetir.



No creo que se vuelva a repetir. Es absurdo. Aquella gente de Bitcoin Crash apostaba a que, al marcharse de Bitcoin y destinar una buena parte de su potencia de cálculo a la red de Bitcoin Crash, su propuesta atraería más adopción y desarrollo, sin tener en cuenta que sus actos en realidad estaban descentralizando mucho más la red Bitcoin y que con el SegWit mataba muchos pájaros de un solo tiro. Es una apuesta absurda.

Es mucho más lógico crear una nueva shitcoin de cero, en lugar de regalar boletos de apuesta con cuota sobreestimada.


----------



## cholesfer (8 Jul 2022)

Está entrando volumen...

...vamos a ver si rompe la media móvil simple de 200 periodos en vela semanal.

En la madrugada hizo de resistencia.


----------



## nandin83 (8 Jul 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Está entrando volumen...
> 
> ...vamos a ver si rompe la media móvil simple de 200 periodos en vela semanal.
> 
> En la madrugada hizo de resistencia.





Wash trading básicamente


----------



## MIP (8 Jul 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Está entrando volumen...
> 
> ...vamos a ver si rompe la media móvil simple de 200 periodos en vela semanal.
> 
> En la madrugada hizo de resistencia.



Parece ser que Celsius ya ha conseguido pagar los pufos, con lo que la presión vendedora ha bajado.


----------



## |SNaKe| (9 Jul 2022)

*Porque estoy convencido de que bitcoin triunfara.*

Son las 7 de la mañana, Paco se despierta, no se preocupa por mirar su cuenta bancaria, total, mientras pueda sacar dinero del cajero todo funciona bien. Su gaznate le pide una cerveza, le pide bar, su cuerpo le pide salsa, solucionar el mundo desde la más profunda ignorancia con sus parroquianos.

Charo, se despierta más tarde de las 8, las 7 de la mañana es demasiado pronto, todavía tiene resaca del medio kilo de kinders buenos que se tomó la noche anterior, Charo, adicta al azúcar, adicta al sálvame.

Charo y Paco llevan 4 vacunas entre pecho y espalda, lo dice el gobierno, lo dice la televisión, los portadores de la “verdad”. Putin es el culpable de la inflación, dice Paco, mientras tanto Charo planea las vacaciones, apenas tienen 1000 euros en el banco, pero no pasa nada, tienen tarjeta de crédito, las vacaciones lo primero, la televisión dice que cada español gastara de media 1030 euros en vacaciones, Charo y Paco no son menos.

En un universo paralelo, cada 10 minutos se mina un bloque de bitcoin, cada 10 minutos se emiten transacciones que nadie puede censurar, se puede realizar un broadcast de las transacciones a través de internet, ondas de radios y satélite. Durante ese lapso de 10 minutos ya se han imprimido millones de dólares, euros, yuanes, rublos y se han fabricado millones de kinders buenos para alimentar a Charo.

Paco y los parroquianos se ríen de la quiebra de 3AC, Bitcoin es una estafa ha salido en la tele, todos han perdido su dinero, desconociendo la verdadera naturaleza de bitcoin. Ese mismo Paco invirtió en preferentes de Bankia y acciones de Terra, Paco el genio de las finanzas, hipoteca entre pecho y espalda a sus 55 años, Hayek le suena a marca de coñac caro y lo más cerca que ha estado de un libro de economía es el catálogo del Carrefour.

Más de 4000 millones de usuarios activos en internet, Bitcoin doblando el número de usuarios cada año, actualmente unos 200 millones, potencial de crecimiento se llama. Dinero FIAT, tienes asegurado que perderá su valor en 20 años, ¿Bitcoin dentro de 20 años? Gestión de riesgos se llama, pero Charo la única gestión de riesgos que conoce es la píldora anticonceptiva.

Bitcoin no es para Pacos y Charos, Bitcoin es una red de transferencia de riqueza interplanetaria a través de Lava Network, Bitcoin es el sistema de pagos internacional, escalable e inmediato sin custodia a través de Lightning Network. Bitcoin es inconfiscable e incensurable.

Bitcoin es una idea feliz, una idea simple y bella, una obra de arte, de la misma forma que Bach no está al alcance del oído de Paco, tampoco la Capilla Sixtina despierta admiración en Charo. Paco disfruta más con los triunfos del Real Madrid y Charo con las desavenencias personales supuradas en telecirco.

Bitcoin triunfara porque es dinero duro, porque es un protocolo robusto, porque tiene una arquitectura por capas que lo hace modular y escalable, no importa lo que Paco y Charo piensen, si es que piensan, Bitcoin cada 10 minutos genera un bloque.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Jul 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> *Porque estoy convencido de que bitcoin triunfara.*
> 
> Son las 7 de la mañana, Paco se despierta, no se preocupa por mirar su cuenta bancaria, total, mientras pueda sacar dinero del cajero todo funciona bien. Su gaznate le pide una cerveza, le pide bar, su cuerpo le pide salsa, solucionar el mundo desde la más profunda ignorancia con sus parroquianos.
> 
> ...



Buena historia, mi thanks y mis diez.

Yo siempre remarco que *no es posible aislarse de las consecuencias de que otras personas adopten una moneda más fuerte que la tuya.*
Por mucho que uno rechace Bitcoin, por mucho que uno piense que es una estafa, tulipanes, estampitas...dicho rechazo no significa que no tenga que lidiar con Bitcoin. Y cuanto antes uno se de cuenta, mejor parado saldrá. Bitcoin es simplemente, inevitable.

Tu puedes alabar tus pesitos dominicanos, tus euritos, tus libras esterlinas, y maldecir por contral al dolar, y a los yankees por imperialistas, asesinos, globalistas...lo que quieras.

Pero no te puedes aislar de lo que ocurre con el dolar, porque te afecta igualmente, al ser la moneda más fuerte.


----------



## |SNaKe| (9 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Buena historia, mi thanks y mis diez.
> 
> Yo siempre remarco que *no es posible aislarse de las consecuencias de que otras personas adopten una moneda más fuerte que la tuya.*
> Por mucho que uno rechace Bitcoin, por mucho que uno piense que es una estafa, tulipanes, estampitas...dicho rechazo no significa que no tenga que lidiar con Bitcoin. Y cuanto antes uno se de cuenta, mejor parado saldrá. Bitcoin es simplemente, inevitable.
> ...



Ya lo decía Milton Friedman, el dinero duro acaban sustituyendo al dinero malo.


----------



## Carlos París (9 Jul 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> *Porque estoy convencido de que bitcoin triunfara.*
> 
> Son las 7 de la mañana, Paco se despierta, no se preocupa por mirar su cuenta bancaria, total, mientras pueda sacar dinero del cajero todo funciona bien. Su gaznate le pide una cerveza, le pide bar, su cuerpo le pide salsa, solucionar el mundo desde la más profunda ignorancia con sus parroquianos.
> 
> ...



Brutal


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Jul 2022)

Aplicable a Bitcoin


----------



## kynes (10 Jul 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Aplicable a Bitcoin



A que te refieres?


----------



## mr_nobody (11 Jul 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Aplicable a Bitcoin



creeis que es posible que hagan al btc lo mismo que al oro con lo del “oro papel?? dondr por cada onza fisica existente hay 1000 en papel


----------



## |SNaKe| (11 Jul 2022)

mr_nobody dijo:


> creeis que es posible que hagan al btc lo mismo que al oro con lo del “oro papel?? dondr por cada onza fisica existente hay 1000 en papel



El precio de Bitcoin está siendo suprimido a través de los mercados de derivados, por eso mismo no se ha aprobado un etf spot de Bitcoin y en cambio si etf de futuros sin el subyacente.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jul 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> *Porque estoy convencido de que bitcoin triunfara.*
> 
> Son las 7 de la mañana, Paco se despierta, no se preocupa por mirar su cuenta bancaria, total, mientras pueda sacar dinero del cajero todo funciona bien. Su gaznate le pide una cerveza, le pide bar, su cuerpo le pide salsa, solucionar el mundo desde la más profunda ignorancia con sus parroquianos.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja, me has echo reír, por Paco y Charo puedes poner los usuarios del foro X e Y...


----------



## Seronoser (11 Jul 2022)

mr_nobody dijo:


> creeis que es posible que hagan al btc lo mismo que al oro con lo del “oro papel?? dondr por cada onza fisica existente hay 1000 en papel



No.
El oro y el btc no tienen mucho que ver, más allá de los conceptos básicos de dinero duro, que ambos comparten.

BTC lo puedes comprar y vender, y hacer líquido al momento, en casi cualquier lugar del mundo.
Con el oro no puedes hacer absolutamente nada de eso.

Otro tema es que en estos momentos de vida útil, sea más fácil subir o bajar su valor, por cuestión puramente matemática de usuarios.
Pero esto cambiará y se estabilizará.
Lo que no hay que tener es prisa, con el Bitcoin.

El Bitcoin es como Rusia en Ucrania. Despacito, suave suavecito. Pero sin pausa.
BTC es inevitable.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jul 2022)

Sale un ETN de bitcoin spot en Alemania. Mientras salen más y más fondos y ETFs spot en todo el mundo, en USA buscan todo tipo de excusas peregrinas para denegarlo.


----------



## cholesfer (15 Jul 2022)

Esta parado el hilo.

Señal de Pi Cycle Low el 14 de Julio a la 1am.

Media móvil simple de 200 superada en la vela de 4h, había hecho de resistencia previamente.

Camino de la media móvil simple de 200 en el semanal? Sobre 22600k anda.

Veremos.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (16 Jul 2022)

Está costando la hueva reventar los 22.000 $, un mes entero llevamos así.


----------



## Digamelon (16 Jul 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Está costando la hueva reventar los 22.000 $, un mes entero llevamos así.



Buena señal.


----------



## orbeo (17 Jul 2022)

Joder no queda ni un cajero ya sin identificación. En la web de shitcoinsclub ahora pone que hay que escanear el DNI...


----------



## kynes (17 Jul 2022)

Por si alguien quiere comentar las declaraciones de M. Saylor 


A partir de 1:30



¿Me da la impresión de que ha cambiado su discurso un poco? Ya no es todo a BTC y si no tienes dinero en "currencies" vendes tu coche o hipotecas tu casa. Ahora es más: Sí tal y cual y lo otro, entonces si invierte en BTC a largo plazo , pero con lo que te sobre y no vayas a necesitar en mínimo 4 años.


----------



## El Anarquista (17 Jul 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Por si alguien quiere comentar las declaraciones de M. Saylor
> 
> 
> A partir de 1:30
> ...




Es que éste a lo mejor tiene que responder ante un juez en el futuro por sus consejos y mensajes teniendo en cuenta la posición que ocupa :-D... No es como un forero de aquí aconsejando hacer dca a 70k sin consecuencias penales :-D...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Jul 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Es que éste a lo mejor tiene que responder ante un juez en el futuro por sus consejos y mensajes teniendo en cuenta la posición que ocupa :-D... No es como un forero de aquí aconsejando hacer dca a 70k sin consecuencias penales :-D...



Falso. Este sólamente tiene que responder ante los accionistas de su empresa. A ver si te crees tú que EEUU es un lodazal como España.


----------



## Thundercat (17 Jul 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Falso. Este sólamente tiene que responder ante los accionistas de su empresa. A ver si te crees tú que EEUU es un lodazal como España.



Precisamente por eso yo creo que sí le pueden joder, en un país bananero como España es donde no podría pasar nada. 
Pero no creo, si no jodieron a Elon Musk por alterar el mercado crypto, a este mucho menos por hacer recomendaciones Paco.


----------



## kynes (17 Jul 2022)

Y ante la SEC tendrá que responder , otra vez.

Y veremos si no van a por el por recomendar comprar cuando secretamente estaban vendiendo Michael Saylor is Secretly Selling His Bitcoin and Doesn’t Want You To Know - TechStory


----------



## _______ (18 Jul 2022)




----------



## Bogdanoff (19 Jul 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder no queda ni un cajero ya sin identificación. En la web de shitcoinsclub ahora pone que hay que escanear el DNI...



Yo he leido que en webs Suizas se puede comprar sin identificación hasta un máximo de 900 euros. Que lo que piden es el email solamente. No se, no lo he probado, pero yo antes compraba en una parecida y era así.


----------



## orbeo (19 Jul 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> Yo he leido que en webs Suizas se puede comprar sin identificación hasta un máximo de 900 euros. Que lo que piden es el email solamente. No se, no lo he probado, pero yo antes compraba en una parecida y era así.



Pero yo no quiero comprar. De vez en cuando quiero euros.


----------



## gapema (19 Jul 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero yo no quiero comprar. De vez en cuando quiero euros.



Solo me imagino dos motivos por los que alguien racional podría querer cambiar btc a euros viviendo en España.

1.- Cobras tu sueldo en bitcoin y necesitas una parte para vivir (el resto lo ahorras en bitcoin)
2.- Tienes una emergencia muy grande, del tipo un familiar tuyo (o tú mismo) tiene una enfermedad y en vez de querer tratarlo en la "mejoh sanidá der mundo gñéee", te lo quieres llevar al primer mundo a que lo traten allí.

Si alguien se le ocurre algún otro motivo me interesa saberlo


----------



## _______ (19 Jul 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Solo me imagino dos motivos por los que alguien racional podría querer cambiar btc a euros viviendo en España.
> 
> 1.- Cobras tu sueldo en bitcoin y necesitas una parte para vivir (el resto lo ahorras en bitcoin)
> 2.- Tienes una emergencia muy grande, del tipo un familiar tuyo (o tú mismo) tiene una enfermedad y en vez de querer tratarlo en la "mejoh sanidá der mundo gñéee", te lo quieres llevar al primer mundo a que lo traten allí.
> ...



no tienes una emergencia grande ni cobras en bitcoin pero tienes un sueldo no muy grande que unido a la inflacion no te permite no ya darte caprichos, pero siquiera reparar o tener algo de ocio o alguna necesidad.


----------



## orbeo (19 Jul 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Solo me imagino dos motivos por los que alguien racional podría querer cambiar btc a euros viviendo en España.
> 
> 1.- Cobras tu sueldo en bitcoin y necesitas una parte para vivir (el resto lo ahorras en bitcoin)
> 2.- Tienes una emergencia muy grande, del tipo un familiar tuyo (o tú mismo) tiene una enfermedad y en vez de querer tratarlo en la "mejoh sanidá der mundo gñéee", te lo quieres llevar al primer mundo a que lo traten allí.
> ...



Pues motivos hay tantos como culos. Por aquello de que cada uno tiene el suyo.


----------



## gapema (19 Jul 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues motivos hay tantos como culos. Por aquello de que cada uno tiene el suyo.



Motivos hay muchos. Motivos RACIONALES no


----------



## orbeo (19 Jul 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Motivos hay muchos. Motivos RACIONALES no



Claro, el 50% del volumen de negociación está ahí por motivos irracionales. 

Deja que cada uno se gestione el patrimonio como considere, que no todos han comprado antes de ayer ni están en fase de acumulación.


----------



## gapema (19 Jul 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Claro, el 50% del volumen de negociación está ahí por motivos irracionales.
> 
> Deja que cada uno se gestione el patrimonio como considere, que no todos han comprado antes de ayer ni están en fase de acumulación.



Si tienes tanto no tiene sentido que estés en España


----------



## Bogdanoff (19 Jul 2022)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero yo no quiero comprar. De vez en cuando quiero euros.



Supongo que vender de poco en poco en una platafotma P2P evita chivatazos.


----------



## orbeo (20 Jul 2022)

Bogdanoff dijo:


> Supongo que vender de poco en poco en una platafotma P2P evita chivatazos.



Ya, pero sería más cómodo ir a un cajero, sacar 600 euros sin más y arreando.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Jul 2022)

24k, no está mal.


----------



## kynes (20 Jul 2022)

Seguramente hasta después del verano no vamos a ver mínimos. Paciencia, mente fría y el que quiera jugar, que lo haga en las dos direcciones. Nunca se sabe.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (20 Jul 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1129706
> 
> 
> Seguramente hasta después del verano no vamos a ver mínimos. Paciencia, mente fría y el que quiera jugar, que lo haga en las dos direcciones. Nunca se sabe.



en q t basas?


----------



## kynes (20 Jul 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> en q t basas?



Pues me baso en que no hay tendencia clara aún. Podría haber tocado suelo, es lo que ahora se comenta más, pero no está invalidada todavía una corrección mayor. Debería subir de 29-30 pico para descartar más bajada (en esta onda). Mi posición es esperar (NO es consejo, en absoluto), pero estoy preparado para cualquier cosa.

Esta corrección tiene pinta de que va durar muchos meses. Diria que vienen tiempos muy aburridos para este foro.


----------



## gapema (20 Jul 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> en q t basas?



Se basa en el “Análisis técnico”, también llamado el “horóscopo financiero”


----------



## Pirro (20 Jul 2022)

Hay una premisa universal que el análisis técnico se pasa por el forro de los cojones: Acontecimientos pasados no garantizan acontecimientos futuros. 

Bitcoin puede subir, puede bajar o puede mantenerse lateral. Que suceda una cosa o la otra no depende de medias móviles, resistencias o soportes. Si mañana anunciaran una acción coordinada de los bancos centrales para limitarlo/intentar prohibirlo, nos vamos a un -70% con facilidad. Si pasado mañana se objetiviza que la subida de tipos ha sido una filfa y que no hay posibilidad de subirlos a los niveles necesarios para contener la inflación por imposibilidad política y económica, nos ponemos rumbo a las 6 cifras. Ninguna de las variables es predecible mirando gráficos pasados y tirando líneas.

Para análisis técnicos me quedo con la bruja increíblemente percutible que se dedica a hacer predicciones astrales. Valen lo mismo, pero me alegra la vista.


----------



## Seronoser (20 Jul 2022)

Grandes noticias para BTC: Musk vende el 75% de los BTC que tenía (en pérdidas, por cierto). 
A ver si así deja de dar por culo la attention whore de Musk, personaje siniestro por otro lado.


----------



## kynes (20 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Hay una premisa universal que el análisis técnico se pasa por el forro de los cojones: Acontecimientos pasados no garantizan acontecimientos futuros.
> 
> Bitcoin puede subir, puede bajar o puede mantenerse lateral. Que suceda una cosa o la otra no depende de medias móviles, resistencias o soportes. Si mañana anunciaran una acción coordinada de los bancos centrales para limitarlo/intentar prohibirlo, nos vamos a un -70% con facilidad. Si pasado mañana se objetiviza que la subida de tipos ha sido una filfa y que no hay posibilidad de subirlos a los niveles necesarios para contener la inflación por imposibilidad política y económica, nos ponemos rumbo a las 6 cifras. Ninguna de las variables es predecible mirando gráficos pasados y tirando líneas.
> 
> Para análisis técnicos me quedo con la bruja increíblemente percutible que se dedica a hacer predicciones astrales. Valen lo mismo, pero me alegra la vista.



Exacto, el análisis técnico no es infalible. Se trata de manejar probabilidades e intentar tomar las mejores decisiones posibles en base a esos datos y cálculos. Hay mucha parafernalia (patrones , resistencias, medidas móviles, ...) que raramente son indicadores fiables. Al fin y al cabo nada te garantiza que lo menos probable sea lo que acabe pasando.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Grandes noticias para BTC: Musk vende el 75% de los BTC que tenía (en pérdidas, por cierto).
> A ver si así deja de dar por culo la attention whore de Musk, personaje siniestro por otro lado.





Ese payaso además de un farsante atention whore es un embustero, dijo que iba volver a comprar más BTC cuando la minería en USA fuese de energías "limpias" a un 60% o así, porcentaje que ya se ha alcanzó hace unos días...

Pero de nuevo se vuelve a mear en la cara de sus fanboys como en la presunta compra de twitter.

Lo dicho, un embustero, un farsante vendehumos a sueldo del sistema.


----------



## McNulty (21 Jul 2022)




----------



## Seronoser (21 Jul 2022)

Quedan anuladas absolutamente todas las multas del modelo 720, desde el 2013.

Algunos lo dijimos hace ya dos años, que era un modelo que NO HABÍA QUE RELLENAR JAMÁS. Y que si ya era tarde y se había rellenado, HABÍA QUE LLEVAR AL JUZGADO.

Recuerdo que la peña, los asustaviejas, comentaban: "Qué dices! Vais a ir a la cárcel!" "Hacienda te va a pillar" "Hacienda te quitará todo".
Pues un mojón para todos.
Después de la sentencia que anulaba el 720, llegan las sentencias que anulan TODAS las multas desde 2013 y también las de fuera de plazo.
Eso sí, los que pagaron, se joden y no podrán reclamar. Por subnormales.

Son nulas las multas de Hacienda por presentar fuera de plazo la declaración de bienes en el extranjero (Modelo 720) previas al fallo del TJUE


Ahora que aparezcan los de: "hay que declarar las criptos, que Hacienda te pillará" "irás a la carcel por no declarar las criptos" blablablabla


----------



## MIP (21 Jul 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Hay una premisa universal que el análisis técnico se pasa por el forro de los cojones: Acontecimientos pasados no garantizan acontecimientos futuros.



Por eso el AT se basa en probabilidades, no en verdades absolutas.


----------



## Polonia Viva (21 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Grandes noticias para BTC: Musk vende el 75% de los BTC que tenía (en pérdidas, por cierto).
> A ver si así deja de dar por culo la attention whore de Musk, personaje siniestro por otro lado.



Gran noticia. Ni el hombre más rico del mundo puede ganar jugando a ser trader.

Ya se ha repetido hasta la saciedad, pero nunca está de más decirlo: HODL. Bitcoin a largo plazo siempre, mínimo una década. Es una reserva de valor malísima para el corto plazo. Dinero que puedas necesitar próximamente: en euros o dólares. Valor que quieras conservar y aumentar en el largo plazo: BTC.


----------



## Arctic (21 Jul 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Por eso el AT se basa en probabilidades, no en verdades absolutas.



Lástima que las probabilidades del análisis técnico a largo plazo se muevan entre el 40 y el 60% de aciertos. No se diferencia mucho de lanzar una moneda, comprar con cara y vender con cruz. De ahí que no haya ningún analista técnico en la lista Forbes.


----------



## mr_nobody (21 Jul 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Grandes noticias para BTC: Musk vende el 75% de los BTC que tenía (en pérdidas, por cierto).
> A ver si así deja de dar por culo la attention whore de Musk, personaje siniestro por otro lado.



la pregunta es: aquien se los ha vendido? por que este creo recordar que tenia unos cuantos...


----------



## kynes (21 Jul 2022)

Pero atención que no es que haya vendido ahora: "...Justo al comienzo de la tendencia bajista que llegó a impulsar el precio de la criptomoneda a mínimos no vistos en más de un año. ..." 

Tesla ha vendido unos 32 mil BTC, con unas ganancias de hasta USD 936 millones en promedio. Conservan otros 10 mil.









Tesla vende casi todos sus bitcoins; China sería el motivo


Tesla anunció la venta de sus tenencias en bitcoin en su informe de resultados financieros del segundo trimestre del 2022.




www.criptonoticias.com





Para poner en perspectiva lo que supone esta venta para Tesla, la empresa tuvo un beneficio de 16.9 B en Q2 2022 ( EDIT: 16.9B de ingresos, no Beneficios)


----------



## El Anarquista (21 Jul 2022)

mr_nobody dijo:


> la pregunta es: aquien se los ha vendido? por que este creo recordar que tenia unos cuantos...



A las gacelas del dca y compra el dip :-D....


----------



## Arctic (21 Jul 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Pero atención que no es que haya vendido ahora: "...Justo al comienzo de la tendencia bajista que llegó a impulsar el precio de la criptomoneda a mínimos no vistos en más de un año. ..."
> 
> Tesla ha vendido unos 32 mil BTC, con unas ganancias de hasta USD 936 millones en promedio. Conservan otros 10 mil.
> 
> ...



No has dado ni una.
No puede tener “ganancias de 936 millones de dólares en promedio”. Primero, que las ganancias no se tienen en promedio. Se tienen o no. Y en este caso va a ser que no. Divide la cifra entre los 32.000 BTC y entenderás el motivo.

Tesla no ha tenido un beneficio de 16.9 Billion en el trimestre. Vamos, ni en el trimestre ni en toda su historia. Ha dado 2 billion de beneficio y como siempre con más trampas que una película de chinos. El cash flow en el periodo han sido 600 millones de mierda. 900 han sido por vender BTC y unos 300 por vender créditos de emisiones. Su “negocio” ha vuelto a quemar caja, para variar.


----------



## kynes (21 Jul 2022)

Arctic dijo:


> No has dado ni una.
> No puede tener “ganancias de 936 millones de dólares en promedio”. Primero, que las ganancias no se tienen en promedio. Se tienen o no. Y en este caso va a ser que no. Divide la cifra entre los 32.000 BTC y entenderás el motivo.
> 
> Tesla no ha tenido un beneficio de 16.9 Billion en el trimestre. Vamos, ni en el trimestre ni en toda su historia. Ha dado 2 billion de beneficio y como siempre con más trampas que una película de chinos. El cash flow en el periodo han sido 600 millones de mierda. 900 han sido por vender BTC y unos 300 por vender créditos de emisiones. Su “negocio” ha vuelto a quemar caja, para variar.



Pero qué dices? 

Yo no he visto los resultados en su web pero esto es lo que dice CNBC

Tesla reported adjusted earnings of $2.27 per share on $16.93 billion in revenue in Q2 2022.









Tesla grows revenue 42%, but automotive margins decline


Tesla's margins were impacted by inflation and fiercer competition for the components that go into EVs.




www.cnbc.com





Y esto en Macrotrends





__





Tesla Revenue 2010-2022 | TSLA


Tesla annual/quarterly revenue history and growth rate from 2010 to 2022. Revenue can be defined as the amount of money a company receives from its customers in exchange for the sales of goods or services. Revenue is the top line item on an income statement from which all costs and expenses are...




www.macrotrends.net





De dónde te sacas esos datos?


----------



## Arctic (21 Jul 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Pero qué dices?
> 
> Yo no he visto los resultados en su web pero esto es lo que dice CNBC
> 
> ...



No sabes la diferencia entre ingresos y beneficios. Ahora entiendo tus participaciones en el hilo. No estoy para dar clases básicas, busca algún libro de lo que antes era octavo de EGB que seguro que te ayudará mucho. No solo con lo de Tesla. En la vida en general.


----------



## kynes (21 Jul 2022)

Arctic dijo:


> No sabes la diferencia entre ingresos y beneficios. Ahora entiendo tus participaciones en el hilo. No estoy para dar clases básicas, busca algún libro de lo que antes era octavo de EGB que seguro que te ayudará mucho. No solo con lo de Tesla. En la vida en general.



Claro, tienes razón, Tesla tuvo 16B de ingresos en Q2. No de beneficio. Me he empeñado en traducirlo erróneamente. 

Entonces ya le veo mucho más sentido a la venta de BTC incluso aunque vendieran en pérdidas.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (25 Jul 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Solo me imagino dos motivos por los que alguien racional podría querer cambiar btc a euros viviendo en España.
> 
> 1.- Cobras tu sueldo en bitcoin y necesitas una parte para vivir (el resto lo ahorras en bitcoin)
> 2.- Tienes una emergencia muy grande, del tipo un familiar tuyo (o tú mismo) tiene una enfermedad y en vez de querer tratarlo en la "mejoh sanidá der mundo gñéee", te lo quieres llevar al primer mundo a que lo traten allí.
> ...



Soltar el remo para siempre.


----------



## gapema (25 Jul 2022)

fjsanchezgil dijo:


> Soltar el remo para siempre.



Pero para eso te vas de España, no?


----------



## MIP (25 Jul 2022)

Arctic dijo:


> Lástima que las probabilidades del análisis técnico a largo plazo se muevan entre el 40 y el 60% de aciertos. No se diferencia mucho de lanzar una moneda, comprar con cara y vender con cruz. De ahí que no haya ningún analista técnico en la lista Forbes.



Veo que no tienes idea de análisis técnico, por tanto no sabes de lo que opinas y lo voy a dejar pasar porque no vamos a llegar a ninguna parte. 

Por otro lado los 10 hombres más ricos del mundo de verdad, no de los que dan la cara públicamente, no salen ni saldrán nunca en la lista Forbes.


----------



## vpsn (25 Jul 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Veo que no tienes idea de análisis técnico, por tanto no sabes de lo que opinas y lo voy a dejar pasar porque no vamos a llegar a ninguna parte.
> 
> Por otro lado los 10 hombres más ricos del mundo de verdad, no de los que dan la cara públicamente, no salen ni saldrán nunca en la lista Forbes.



ni los 1000 tampoco


----------



## gapema (25 Jul 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Veo que no tienes idea de análisis técnico, por tanto no sabes de lo que opinas y lo voy a dejar pasar porque no vamos a llegar a ninguna parte.
> 
> Por otro lado los 10 hombres más ricos del mundo de verdad, no de los que dan la cara públicamente, no salen ni saldrán nunca en la lista Forbes.



No no, por favor, danos argumentos de por qué el horóscopo, digo el análisis técnico, es una ciencia


----------



## Red Star (26 Jul 2022)

Bukele se saca el rabo y lo pone sobre la mesa:


----------



## Josar (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## sirpask (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (30 Jul 2022)

Una pregunta: si sube mucho el precio de Bitcoin, podría caer la vivienda? La gente ha usado la vivienda como depósito de valor y si hay un depósito de valor mejor, entonces la vivienda podría desplomarse, no?


----------



## cholesfer (30 Jul 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Una pregunta: si sube mucho el precio de Bitcoin, podría caer la vivienda? La gente ha usado la vivienda como depósito de valor y si hay un depósito de valor mejor, entonces la vivienda podría desplomarse, no?



La vivienda se va a desplomar independientemente de BTC.


----------



## elKaiser (30 Jul 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> La vivienda se va a desplomar independientemente de BTC.



En un entorno de alta inflación, dudo mucho de ese desplome de la vivienda.


----------



## Polonia Viva (31 Jul 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Una pregunta: si sube mucho el precio de Bitcoin, podría caer la vivienda? La gente ha usado la vivienda como depósito de valor y si hay un depósito de valor mejor, entonces la vivienda podría desplomarse, no?



Son activos distintos para distintos tipos de inversor.

Bitcoin, al igual que la bolsa, son activos cuyo precio varía a cada instante, y eso requiere mantener la cabeza fría. Ver como tu activo pierde un 40%, 50%, 60% o 70% de su valor en pocos meses y tener la paciencia para esperar años a que recupere y vuelva a la senda del crecimiento no es para todo el mundo, sino para personas analíticas y pacientes.

La vivienda, sí, fluctúa de valor igualmente, pero no hay ninguna pantalla que te indique cuanto vale en cada momento, así que la persona media se puede montar sus películas que le ayuden a mantener su paz mental, por lo que es una ventaja para la mayoría de la gente. Ventaja que cualquiera que sepa algo de finanzas sabe que no es tal, ya que un activo cuya cotización no se puede obtener en tiempo real es un activo ilíquido. Por no hablar de que los políticos tienen puesta su mira en él para machacarlo a base de regulaciones que limiten el precio del alquiler.


----------



## Burbujarras (31 Jul 2022)

sirpask dijo:


>



Estos boomers indignaditos, que no saben ni por dónde les sopla el viento, sintiéndose perseguidos por el mismo estado policial que montaron ellos mismos. Que disfruten del boomerang.

Hemos de suponer que lo que él llama "financiar la deuda" engloba cualquier subida de impuestos, porque sino no se ha dado el caso aún, lo cual no sería la primera vez que un boxero del zerohedge se hace la victimita. Pero si sí, hemos de suponer que el picapleitos ya es un criminal evasor de impuestos RobinsonCrusoeizado de la ventana de overtón.


----------



## sirpask (31 Jul 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> En un entorno de alta inflación, dudo mucho de ese desplome de la vivienda.



Ojo, y yo quiero ver como actua el incremento del precio de la gasolina y el gas en la demanda de zulos en lugares con buen transporte publico.


----------



## cholesfer (31 Jul 2022)

Ya avisé de la media móvil de 200 en semanal, haciendo de soporte tanto en la gráfica de BTC como en el total market cap. Especialmente en este último lo ha clavado.

Me acabo de percatar que por primera vez en la historia de BTC, al menos hasta donde las gráficas me dejan ver, tanto en Junio como en Julio se ha tocado la parte baja de las bandas de Bollinger en gráfica mensual.

Ya hemos visto el rebote hacia arriba.

No se de donde va a salir el dinero, además yo espero un contexto macroeconomico de desastre este otoño invierno, pero entre este dato, lo bien que pintan el rsi y macd en semanal y dos semanas, la señal de Pi Circle bottom/low...no se, o están preparando una bull trap enorme, o nos vamos a quedar con cara de tontos de no meter ahí hasta la pensión de abuela.

Igual un escenerario de fortalecimiento y encarecimiento del dólar, lleva a muchos países no tan pobres a una hiperinflacion y sus ciudadanos decidan pasar parte de su patrimonio a BTC, es algo que ya hemos visto en Nigeria, Venezuela, Argentina...

Comenten amistosamente.


----------



## cholesfer (31 Jul 2022)

Añado también que hoy cerramos vela semanal y mensual.

La primera por encima de la mma de 200, y la segunda por encima de la mma de 55 periodos que hizo durante la caída de soporte, y también algo por encima de la exponencial de 50, aunque no de la simple que se sitúa en 25.7k.

Todo pinta bien, demasiado, no se. Se debería venir un estirón hasta los 27u28k en breve, la próxima semana, sino, no lo veo.


----------



## McNulty (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## MIP (31 Jul 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Añado también que hoy cerramos vela semanal y mensual.
> 
> La primera por encima de la mma de 200, y la segunda por encima de la mma de 55 periodos que hizo durante la caída de soporte, y también algo por encima de la exponencial de 50, aunque no de la simple que se sitúa en 25.7k.
> 
> Todo pinta bien, demasiado, no se. Se debería venir un estirón hasta los 27u28k en breve, la próxima semana, sino, no lo veo.



A mi para operar en los últimos 16 años nunca me han funcionado ni las medias, ni las bandas, ni las velas ni los RSI. De hecho me consta que los algoritmos actuales se entretienen jugando con esos estocasticos para reventar al trader menos avispado. 

Es cierto que ahora con todas las plataformas de futuros, es más viable usar métodos estadísticos de trading con Bitcoin, en la medida que se ha ganado en liquidez y transparencia, y es el destino final que se pueda operar con Bitcoin como on cualquier par de forex. 

Pero veo al alcance de muy pocos que realmente se pueda ganar en el día a día, para el tipo medio no merece la pena hacer trading con Bitcoin.


----------



## El Anarquista (4 Ago 2022)

McNulty dijo:


>



Deja de fumar crack McNulty y vuelve a la senda de los estados - nación y del materialismo filosófico donde btc es una chapita de los chinos.


----------



## McNulty (4 Ago 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Deja de fumar crack McNulty y vuelve a la senda de los estados - nación y del materialismo filosófico donde btc es una chapita de los chinos.



Todavía estás en esas? Los Estados cada vez son más irrelevantes. Vamos a una sociedad global hiperconectada. En ese contexto el BTC es la piedra de toque.


----------



## Geldschrank (4 Ago 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> En un entorno de alta inflación, dudo mucho de ese desplome de la vivienda.



Escuché en un podcast de un Venezolano que al principio se refugiaron en la vivienda para preservar su dinero, pero llegado el momento, cuando quieres vender porque necesitas el dinero, al ser un activo tan ilíquido, se vendían por cuatro perras, porque no había compradores.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 Ago 2022)

Si no es @Sr.Mojón
Qué otro forero puede ser?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (5 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Si no es @Sr.Mojón
> Qué otro forero puede ser?



Aunque siempre he querido tener la mochila-reactor nuclear de los ghostbusters, carezco de esa envidiable mata de pelo


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Individuo soberano (6 Ago 2022)

"It feels like something big is about to happen: graphs show us the yearly growth of populations, atmospheric concentrations of carbon dioxide, Web addresses, and Mbytes per dollar. They all soar up to an asymptote just beyond the turn of the century: The Singularity. The end of everything we know. The beginning of something we may never understand" -Danny Hillis PREMONITIONS


----------



## zz00zz (7 Ago 2022)

Keet Is Introducing P2P Digital Communications, Will Integrate Bitcoin Payments


The new P2P video and chat app, Keet, offers private and secure communications, with Bitcoin payments on Lightning on its roadmap.




bitcoinmagazine.com


----------



## Digamelon (7 Ago 2022)

Individuo soberano dijo:


> "It feels like something big is about to happen: graphs show us the yearly growth of populations, atmospheric concentrations of carbon dioxide, Web addresses, and Mbytes per dollar. They all soar up to an asymptote just beyond the turn of the century: The Singularity. The end of everything we know. The beginning of something we may never understand" -Danny Hillis PREMONITIONS



¿Y qué quieres decir con eso?


----------



## Individuo soberano (7 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Y qué quieres decir con eso?



Nada, simplemente dejaba caer unas ideas que está muy soso el hilo ultimamente









Why Capitalism Won | Vivek Kaul


After the end of the Second World War, the Soviet inspired communism and socialism started to spread through large parts of the world. Some of it (the communism bit) was pushed by the Soviets…




vivekkaul.com





"Capitalism with its decentralized system and continuous parallel processing is superior to socialism with its single point of failure and processing bottlenecks. Thus, Capitalism won."

HOMO DEUS: A BRIEF HISTORY OF TOMORROW Noah Hariri


----------



## Individuo soberano (7 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Y qué quieres decir con eso?





Hariri te lo explica en el capítulo 10 de su libro HOMO DEUS mucho más elocuentemente de lo que yo podría hacerlo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (8 Ago 2022)

Necesito que PCComponentes y Bitrefill lleguen a un acuerdo.


----------



## Rajoy (9 Ago 2022)

Individuo soberano dijo:


> Hariri te lo explica en el capítulo 10 de su libro HOMO DEUS mucho más elocuentemente de lo que yo podría hacerlo



Harari, como Schwab y el resto de su camarilla, además de un psicópata es un enfermo mental.
Sus teorías transhumanistas son fantasías demenciales. Están jugando a ser dioses y no son más que locos.


----------



## Klapaucius (9 Ago 2022)

Esperando estoy a las rebajas de septiembre-octubre cuando comience el guano en la bolsa. Aún va ligado a ella y podemos pillar buenas ofertas. Sigue pegando bandazos tontos en 20k-24k, tiene que bajar a 16k o menos durante un buen rato.


----------



## Max Aub (9 Ago 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Esperando estoy a las rebajas de septiembre-octubre cuando comience el guano en la bolsa. Aún va ligado a ella y podemos pillar buenas ofertas. Sigue pegando bandazos tontos en 20k-24k, tiene que bajar a 16k o menos durante un buen rato.



Y eso lo dice, quién?


----------



## cholesfer (9 Ago 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Esperando estoy a las rebajas de septiembre-octubre cuando comience el guano en la bolsa. Aún va ligado a ella y podemos pillar buenas ofertas. Sigue pegando bandazos tontos en 20k-24k, tiene que bajar a 16k o menos durante un buen rato.



Yo también tenía ese timing en mente pero cada vez tengo más dudas.

A primeros de noviembre están las elecciones usa de medio mandato donde se eligen a los miembros de la cámara de representantes y senado, así que está gente que mueve los hilos puede alargar un poco más las apariencias y esperar hasta mitad o finales de otoño para traernos el guano pox.

También es cierto que si un indicador ha demostrado ser fiable es el Pi Cycle bottom, y marcó señal...pudiera marcar otra? Pues si, pudiera, por poder.

Veremos que ocurre.


----------



## Red Star (9 Ago 2022)

Irán usa criptomonedas por primera vez para realizar un pedido de importación valorado en 10 millones de dólares


Esta estrategia puede ayudar a la República Islámica a evadir las sanciones.




actualidad.rt.com





*Irán usa criptomonedas por primera vez para realizar un pedido de importación valorado en 10 millones de dólares *

Publicado: 9 ago 2022 17:41 GMT 
Esta estrategia puede ayudar a la República Islámica a evadir las sanciones.





Imagen ilustrativa Shutterstock 
La Organización de Promoción Comercial de Irán ha informado que esta semana ha realizado con éxito el primer pedido oficial de importación que ha pagado con criptomonedas y por un valor de *10 millones de dólares*, reporta la agencia de noticias iraní Tasnim. A finales de septiembre, el uso de criptomonedas y contratos inteligentes se generalizará en el comercio exterior con otros países.

Esta estrategia permitiría a la República Islámica *eludir las sanciones* impuestas por Estados Unidos, informa Reuters. Irán podría utilizar criptodivisas para facilitar el comercio evitando el sistema financiero mundial controlado por el dólar estadounidense.

"Esta semana se realizó con éxito la primera orden oficial de importación utilizando criptomonedas y por un valor equivalente a 10 millones de dólares. A finales de septiembre, el uso de criptomonedas y contratos inteligentes se generalizará en el comercio exterior con los países objetivo", tuiteó Alireza Peyman Pak, viceministro de Industria, Minería y Comercio del país y jefe de la Organización de Promoción Comercial de Irán (ITPO por sus siglas en inglés).

Estados Unidos mantiene un embargo económico casi total a Irán que incluye la prohibición de todas las importaciones en el país, incluso en los sectores petrolero, bancario y marítimo.

Reuters también señala que el 4,5 % de toda la minería de bitcóin se produjo en Irán, en parte debido a las facturas de electricidad baratas del país. La minería de criptomonedas podría ayudar a Irán a ganar cientos de millones de dólares que luego permitirían importar bienes al país, disminuyendo así el impacto de las sanciones. Sin embargo, las criptomonedas como bitcóin son altamente volátiles, lo que las hace poco prácticas para pagos a gran escala.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Ago 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Irán usa criptomonedas por primera vez para realizar un pedido de importación valorado en 10 millones de dólares
> 
> 
> Esta estrategia puede ayudar a la República Islámica a evadir las sanciones.
> ...



Casi nada. Tampoco se le está dando mucha importancia a que en bastantes ciudades en Sudamérica quieren emular al Salvador. Tienen miedo de quedarse fuera y los gobiernos han creado zonas especiales donde BTC es moneda de curso legal.









Bitcoin Valley, la ciudad hondureña que apuesta por el uso del bitcoin


Santa Lucía será la primera ciudad de Honduras en usar la criptomoneda. En la región ya hay cuatro ciudades bajo el concepto.




www.estrategiaynegocios.net













La ciudad especial de Próspera en Honduras adopta bitcoin y bonos bitcoin


Tras El Salvador, se trata de la segunda aprobación como moneda de curso legal en Centroamérica. La jurisdicción trabaja con Samson Mow




www.bloomberglinea.com













La Segunda Ciudad Más Grande De Brasil Aceptará Pagos De Impuestos En Criptomonedas En 2023


Río de Janeiro, la ciudad más poblada de Brasil, está dando grandes pasos para convertirse en un centro criptográfico global. Río se convertirá en la primera ciudad brasileña en aceptar



cryptonews.net





También hay sitios como Praga con una adopción muy grande a nivel comercial, donde te aceptan BTC en muchos sitios.

En fin, la cosa sigue creciendo, como la burrada que se mueve en LN y lo mejor es que solo se habla del precio para mal o no se habla. Qué sigan así.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## ninfireblade (10 Ago 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Esperando estoy a las rebajas de septiembre-octubre cuando comience el guano en la bolsa. Aún va ligado a ella y podemos pillar buenas ofertas. Sigue pegando bandazos tontos en 20k-24k, tiene que bajar a 16k o menos durante un buen rato.



Claro, va a bajar a 16k para que tú compres y luego ya vuelta a subir.

Pero lo más gracioso es que si llega a 16k tampoco comprarás porque esperarás a que llegue más abajo.


----------



## MIP (10 Ago 2022)

Interesante artículo donde parecen ver claro que Satoshi no es otro que Nick Szabo con ayuda de un buen amigo suyo de hacía varios años, un tal Hal Finney…









The Evidence Pointing to Hal Finney Helping Nick Szabo Create Bitcoin







coincontroversy.com


----------



## Le Truhan (10 Ago 2022)

Yo hasta que no venga lo de Lightning network a europa. Ahora con las comisiones solo es rentable acumular bitcoin


----------



## stacksats (10 Ago 2022)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Yo hasta que no venga lo de Lightning network a europa. Ahora con las comisiones solo es rentable acumular bitcoin



Estas confundiendo Strike solucion ln centralizada y custodial con Lightning network?

Por cierto no se que comisiones altas hablas ahora mismo puedes mandar por solo 1 sat/vB









The Mempool Open Source Project™


Explore the full Bitcoin ecosystem with mempool.space™




mempool.space


----------



## cholesfer (10 Ago 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Interesante artículo donde parecen ver claro que Satoshi no es otro que Nick Szabo con ayuda de un buen amigo suyo de hacía varios años, un tal Hal Finney…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he leido el artículo, y sin descartar que el ideador de btc y la blockchain sea una persona física con nombre y apellido, no tengo duda alguna que detrás de todo esto se encuentra el gobierno americano, cía, nsa, deep state, judiada jazara o como se les quiera llamar.

Todo ha formado siempre parte del plan. Que ocurrirá no lo se, todo es posible, desde irse a 100$ por pena de muerte, a 1 trillón de dólares, o convertir el dólar en patrón bitcoin...hasta estabilizarse el día de mañana en una cifra con 5ceros y pasar a ser la reserva de valor mundial más importante.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (10 Ago 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> No he leido el artículo, y sin descartar que el ideador de btc y la blockchain sea una persona física con nombre y apellido, no tengo duda alguna que detrás de todo esto se encuentra el gobierno americano, cía, nsa, deep state, judiada jazara o como se les quiera llamar.
> 
> Todo ha formado siempre parte del plan. Que ocurrirá no lo se, todo es posible, desde irse a 100$ por pena de muerte, a 1 trillón de dólares, o convertir el dólar en patrón bitcoin...hasta estabilizarse el día de mañana en una cifra con 5ceros y pasar a ser la reserva de valor mundial más importante.



en qué te basas para verter estas aseveraciones?


----------



## MIP (10 Ago 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> No he leido el artículo, y sin descartar que el ideador de btc y la blockchain sea una persona física con nombre y apellido, no tengo duda alguna que detrás de todo esto se encuentra el gobierno americano, cía, nsa, deep state, judiada jazara o como se les quiera llamar.
> 
> Todo ha formado siempre parte del plan. Que ocurrirá no lo se, todo es posible, desde irse a 100$ por pena de muerte, a 1 trillón de dólares, o convertir el dólar en patrón bitcoin...hasta estabilizarse el día de mañana en una cifra con 5ceros y pasar a ser la reserva de valor mundial más importante.



No hay ninguna evidencia en este sentido. Es más, todo apunta a exactamente lo contrario. 

Aparte que es altamente improbable que ningún funcionario o agencia gubernamental reúna, entre sus cientos de miles de empleados, el talento y el background necesarios para crear algo como bitcoin. 

Por tanto no es más que una tremenda paja mental del forero.


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Ago 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> No he leido el artículo, y sin descartar que el ideador de btc y la blockchain sea una persona física con nombre y apellido, no tengo duda alguna que detrás de todo esto se encuentra el gobierno americano, cía, nsa, deep state, judiada jazara o como se les quiera llamar.
> 
> Todo ha formado siempre parte del plan. Que ocurrirá no lo se, todo es posible, desde irse a 100$ por pena de muerte, a 1 trillón de dólares, o convertir el dólar en patrón bitcoin...hasta estabilizarse el día de mañana en una cifra con 5ceros y pasar a ser la reserva de valor mundial más importante.



Si piensas eso, poca idea tienes de historia económica y del papel de los bancos centrales.

Lee más.


----------



## cholesfer (10 Ago 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> en qué te basas para verter estas aseveraciones?



En que nada importante es casual, y absolutamente todo está controlado.

Jamas dejarían la creación de un "dinero libre, anónimo y descentralizado", si no lo tienen controlado de alguna manera o lo usan con algún fin.


----------



## cholesfer (10 Ago 2022)

MIP dijo:


> No hay ninguna evidencia en este sentido. Es más, todo apunta a exactamente lo contrario.
> 
> Aparte que es altamente improbable que ningún funcionario o agencia gubernamental reúna, entre sus cientos de miles de empleados, el talento y el background necesarios para crear algo como bitcoin.
> 
> Por tanto no es más que una tremenda paja mental del forero.



Es mi opinión.


----------



## cholesfer (10 Ago 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Si piensas eso, poca idea tienes de historia económica y del papel de los bancos centrales.
> 
> Lee más.



Ilumíname.

La impresión de dinero deuda de la nada también ha tenido un a objetivo muy claro.

Va a ser para siempre? Evidentemente no.

Te crees que no tienen ya la alternativa y no es de ellos?

Pero repito, ilumineme.


----------



## Larsil (10 Ago 2022)

Hacía una economía de las palabras. Cuándo no es lo mismo decir una palabra que otra, porque sino no se diría, deberíamos ir hacia una economía de las palabras. Y decir, una, costaría 25.000, y decir otra, costaría 14. Quién me sigue.


----------



## |SNaKe| (10 Ago 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Ilumíname.
> 
> La impresión de dinero deuda de la nada también ha tenido un a objetivo muy claro.
> 
> ...



Deberías remitirte al principio de la Primera Guerra Mundial que es cuando se empezó a incumplir el patrón oro y la fundación de los bancos centrales a lo largo del mundo por la familia Rothschild.

No hay nada más comunista y confiscatorio que un banco central. La única función de los bancos centrales es financiar a los estados, no hay otra. Me rio cuando se dice que la función de los bancos centrales es controlar la inflación y el crecimiento del pib.

Se financia a los estados imprimiendo dinero de la nada, y así se financio la Primera Guerra Mundial y posteriormente la segunda. Por eso estas dos guerras que también se llaman la gran guerra por algunos historiadores fueron de una dimensión desconocida. Hasta entonces las guerras se financiaban con el oro que tenían los estados y con los llamados bonos de guerra que eran voluntarios.

¿Cuándo terminaba una guerra antes de la fundación de los bancos centrales? Cuando a uno de los estados se le terminaba el oro, y eso solía ser una media de entre 6 y 9 meses a los sumo.

Por lo tanto la generación de dinero de la nada y posterior reparto entre sus amigos, efecto cantillon, no es más que una forma encubierta de robo de riqueza o cobro de impuestos.

Una vez has entendido esto, podrás imaginarte que con bitcoin no puedes hacer esto, y que directamente cortas la financiación de los estados.

Ahora replantea tus pensamientos.

Post: Y sí, tienen ya la alternativa que son las cbdc, los cuales permiten que el dinero tenga caducidad y total capacidad de confiscación, además de saber en cada momento en que gastas tu dinero, el siguiente paso del control total de la ciudadania.

Te he dado muchas pistas para que te informes por ti mismo, no querrás que los demás tengan que hacer tu trabajo.


----------



## |SNaKe| (11 Ago 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> No he leido el artículo, y sin descartar que el ideador de btc y la blockchain sea una persona física con nombre y apellido, no tengo duda alguna que detrás de todo esto se encuentra el gobierno americano, cía, nsa, deep state, judiada jazara o como se les quiera llamar.
> 
> Todo ha formado siempre parte del plan. Que ocurrirá no lo se, todo es posible, desde irse a 100$ por pena de muerte, a 1 trillón de dólares, o convertir el dólar en patrón bitcoin...hasta estabilizarse el día de mañana en una cifra con 5ceros y pasar a ser la reserva de valor mundial más importante.



No has leído el articulo y opinas, macho eres el paco de los pacos.

Aquí algunos llevamos estudiando sobre bitcoin prácticamente una década. Lee algo sobre las listas de correo de los cypherpunks. Venga te doy algo de información que vas más perdido que Antonio el corbatas.

What is the Cypherpunks Mailing List?


----------



## gapema (11 Ago 2022)

Hola soy el estado, qué es lo que me jodería más en este mundo? Perder el monopolio del dinero, o sea la separación entre el dinero y el estado. 

Voy a inventar el bitcoin para joderme la vida a mí mismo, un plan sin fisuras


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (11 Ago 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Hola soy el estado, qué es lo que me jodería más en este mundo? Perder el monopolio del dinero, o sea la separación entre el dinero y el estado.
> 
> Voy a inventar el bitcoin para joderme la vida a mí mismo, un plan sin fisuras



y entonces apareció Ethereum... Y el resto de shitcoins.

*Internal documents show EU policy makers want to push Ethereum over Bitcoin*









Internal documents show EU policy makers want to push Ethereum over Bitcoin


EU policymakers favor Ethereum due to its greener credentials, even though it still uses power hungry Proof-of-Work mining.




cryptoslate.com





*Documentos internos revelan cómo la UE podría tomar medidas enérgicas contra Bitcoin y "proteger" a Ethereum*









‘Target The Bitcoin Price’—Internal Documents Reveal How The EU Could Crack Down On Bitcoin And ‘Protect’ Ethereum


Internal European Union documents have revealed the extent of anti-bitcoin talks among EU officials...




www.forbes.com













France Starts Second Stage of Wholesale CBDC Experiments, Central Bank Governor Says


Banque de France head François Villeroy de Galhau said the work ensures that France stands ready to bring central bank money as a settlement asset as early as 2023.




www.coindesk.com







*Iota es seleccionada para phase 2A, una iniciativa de blockchain de la UE









Iota es seleccionada para phase 2A, una iniciativa de blockchain de la UE


En los próximos meses, Iota tiene previsto poner a prueba los pasaportes de productos para el reciclaje de residuos digitales y la gestión transfronteriza de los derechos de propiedad intelectual del trabajo de los artistas.




es.cointelegraph.com













IOTA Selected for Phase 2 of the EU Blockchain Pre-Commercial Procurement


The Foundation Receives European Commission Support to Develop Innovations for the European Blockchain Services Infrastructure TL;DR: The IOTA Foundation has been selected as one of five contractors for the second phase 2A of the pre-commercial procurement that will be developing prototypes...




blog.iota.org




*
El Ministerio de Transformación Digital de Ucrania ha firmado un memorando con @Intelmax_UAE para crear una plataforma para el intercambio de propiedad intelectual basada en la cadena de bloques Fantom.
*

El gobierno de EE.UU Usará la Stablecoin USDC Para Evadir Bloqueos de Maduro en Venezuela









El gobierno de EE.UU Usará la Stablecoin USDC Para Evadir Bloqueos de Maduro en Venezuela - Decrypt


Circle dice que está canalizando la ayuda de EE.UU. para los trabajadores de la salud de Venezuela enviando USDC hasta AirTM.




decrypt.co





El gobierno de los EE. UU. recluta al USDC para el 'Objetivo de política exterior global' en Venezuela: CEO de Circle








US Government Enlists USDC for 'Global Foreign Policy Objective' in Venezuela: Circle CEO


The U.S. government is sending USDC payments to Venezuela using Circle and Airtm to bypass Nicolas Maduro, the nation's dictator.




www.coindesk.com




*


----------



## gapema (11 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> y entonces apareció Ethereum... Y el resto de shitcoins.
> 
> *Internal documents show EU policy makers want to push Ethereum over Bitcoin*
> 
> ...



La inmensa mayoría de shitcoins son simplemente estafas. Alguien que no entiende bitcoin piensa que si bitcoin ha subido tanto, cualquier otra criptomoneda puede subir igual. El problema es que casi nadie entiende bitcoin, así que hay miles de millones de potenciales pardillos a los que sacarles los dineros.

Los estados se han sumado al carro mucho después, y el ejemplo más claro es que ahora pretenden "revolucionar" el mundo crypto haciendo que eth sea PoS. Si alguien sigue confiando en algo que no sea btc después de esto es su problema, y se merece lo que le va a pasar (perderlo todo)


----------



## cholesfer (11 Ago 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> No has leído el articulo y opinas, macho eres el paco de los pacos.
> 
> Aquí algunos llevamos estudiando sobre bitcoin prácticamente una década. Lee algo sobre las listas de correo de los cypherpunks. Venga te doy algo de información que vas más perdido que Antonio el corbatas.
> 
> What is the Cypherpunks Mailing List?



Deberías estar en el yate en vez de contestando a pacos.


----------



## |SNaKe| (11 Ago 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Deberías estar en el yate en vez de contestando a pacos.



No me gustan los barcos, me da mucho respeto el mar.

Como bien has imaginado, pobre no soy.

Con respecto a contestar a los pacos, mi pasión es Bitcoin y difundir la palabra de Satoshi, lo haré hasta el día de mi muerte, joder al estado es mi segunda pasión.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (11 Ago 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Deberías estar en el yate en vez de contestando a pacos.



contestando a pacos aprendemos todos


----------



## nandin83 (11 Ago 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> y entonces apareció Ethereum... Y el resto de shitcoins.
> 
> *Internal documents show EU policy makers want to push Ethereum over Bitcoin*
> 
> ...





gapema dijo:


> La inmensa mayoría de shitcoins son simplemente estafas. Alguien que no entiende bitcoin piensa que si bitcoin ha subido tanto, cualquier otra criptomoneda puede subir igual. El problema es que casi nadie entiende bitcoin, así que hay miles de millones de potenciales pardillos a los que sacarles los dineros.
> 
> Los estados se han sumado al carro mucho después, y el ejemplo más claro es que ahora pretenden "revolucionar" el mundo crypto haciendo que eth sea PoS. Si alguien sigue confiando en algo que no sea btc después de esto es su problema, y se merece lo que le va a pasar (perderlo todo)


----------



## cholesfer (11 Ago 2022)

No voy a dormir.


----------



## Thundercat (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## Max Aub (11 Ago 2022)

ONU recomienda "frenar a bitcoin" para evitar riesgos en países en desarrollo (criptonoticias.com)


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (11 Ago 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> ONU recomienda "frenar a bitcoin" para evitar riesgos en países en desarrollo (criptonoticias.com)



la onu me come to los huevos, y si vosotros sois de la onu tambien eh?!!! Tomate, dile para que se compra el bitcoin.
El bitcoin se compra para hodlear, el que lo compra para tradear es un parguela.


----------



## mr nobody (11 Ago 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> ONU recomienda "frenar a bitcoin" para evitar riesgos en países en desarrollo (criptonoticias.com)



no se....









BlackRock, Fresh off Coinbase Tie-Up, Offers Direct Bitcoin Exposure


The institutional-investor-focused spot bitcoin private trust will track the price of the cryptocurrency.




www.coindesk.com


----------



## gapema (12 Ago 2022)

nandin83 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1152699



Cuando se haya completado el paso de PoW a PoS en la red ETH, tendrás que hacer KYC para que la fundación te deje mover los fondos (si quiere). Pero eh! serás ecoresiliente y transinclusivo


----------



## nandin83 (12 Ago 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Cuando se haya completado el paso de PoW a PoS en la red ETH, tendrás que hacer KYC para que la fundación te deje mover los fondos (si quiere). Pero eh! serás ecoresiliente y transinclusivo






¿Eres subnormal?


----------



## gapema (12 Ago 2022)

nandin83 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1153452
> 
> 
> ¿Eres subnormal?



Shitcoñero detected. De cabeza al ignore


----------



## |SNaKe| (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## FatalFary (12 Ago 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Cuando se haya completado el paso de PoW a PoS en la red ETH, tendrás que hacer KYC para que la fundación te deje mover los fondos (si quiere). Pero eh! serás ecoresiliente y transinclusivo



¿Podrías explicar esto un poco más a fondo o poner algún enlace? Lo digo en serio, yo no tengo ETH (ni intención), pero conozco gente que sí y creo que deberían saber esto.


----------



## kynes (12 Ago 2022)

No solo el preminado. Ethereum tuvo una ICO, la SEC le tiene echado el ojo ya desde hace tiempo y cuando quieran la condenan como security (valor). La mandaría al hoyo. Aunque la Ethereum Enterprise Alliance tiene mucho apoyo institucional , bancos incluidos. "Private Ethereum for enterprise" dudo que caiga.









Según el alcista de Bitcoin Michael Saylor, Ethereum es "obviamente" un valor


Al comentar sobre otros activos competidores de ETH como ADA, Michael Saylor señaló "Creo que todas las redes proof-of-stake son valores y todas son muy arriesgadas [...]"




es.cointelegraph.com


----------



## kynes (12 Ago 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> ONU recomienda "frenar a bitcoin" para evitar riesgos en países en desarrollo (criptonoticias.com)



Las agencias de ONU tienen decenas de proyectos que usan cryptos para sus objetivos SDGs. No quieren frenar Bitcoin ni las cryptos, este tipo de noticias lo veo como solo otro aviso de las regulaciones que vienen. Y los experimentos de repúblicas bananeras, formarían parte del plan. Ejemplo a no seguir cuando el crypto mercado no regulado se hunda.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (14 Ago 2022)

25 k.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (14 Ago 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Pero para eso te vas de España, no?



Y coger otro remo fuera. Solo con un pelotazo o con una buena planificación en inversiones, y suerte, se puede soltar el remo


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## |SNaKe| (15 Ago 2022)

Pobrecitos que esperan los 10k


----------



## hyperburned (15 Ago 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Pobrecitos que esperan los 10k
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1157320



Que línea más rara no?


----------



## sociedadponzi (16 Ago 2022)

Only 50 or so profiles out of 7,000 Binance employees on LinkedIn are real, says CZ


Project owners can receive unsolicited listing offers on a near-daily basis.




cointelegraph.com


----------



## Larsil (16 Ago 2022)

¿Cuál es él valor de él Bitcoin? ¿La blockchain? Porque si es que se estén creando eso no va a durar eternamente. Lo mismo quiero pensar de él dineri FIAT.. pero, que todo sean créditos podría ser bueno y no malo, si retorna siempre en positivo, pero al haber intereses a menos que sean negativos, ¿cómo se hace para mantener él crecimientu? La ele y la sj debe hacer una eo con base ttttttt por lo als. Estamos amenazados por extranjeros, eso, no lo entiendu. U por otras razas.

Enviado desde mi Power Armor 14 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Larsil (17 Ago 2022)

¿Cuándo las criptomonedes van a suplantar al €, $?... No pasando de criptos a euros, sino, haciendo transferencias de criptos a criptos para todo, cómo se hace con él €, $...


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (18 Ago 2022)

Larsil dijo:


> ¿Cuándo las criptomonedes van a suplantar al €, $?... No pasando de criptos a euros, sino, haciendo transferencias de criptos a criptos para todo, cómo se hace con él €, $...



Probablemente nunca


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Anarquista (20 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> 25 k.



21k


----------



## kynes (20 Ago 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Pobrecitos que esperan los 10k
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1157320



Sigue igual que a hace unos meses. No se ha confirmado suelo aún, pero si hay otra corrección mayor difícilmente llegaría a 10k, el suelo está por encima según EW. No es momento de tocar nada.

Esa gráfica que pones, ¿la puedes explicar?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Ago 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> 21k



Vaya lol de tío, ¿crees que una bajada tan ridícula nos va a desestabilizar?


----------



## stacksats (21 Ago 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> 21k



Para cuando 1k?


----------



## cacho_perro (22 Ago 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Pobrecitos que esperan los 10k
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1157320



A MI MOLA ESTE GRÁFICO MÁS


----------



## El Anarquista (22 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Vaya lol de tío, ¿crees que una bajada tan ridícula nos va a desestabilizar?



¿para qué pusiste el otro día 25k? :-D... Estamos en mercado bajista, espabila.


----------



## Larsil (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## ninfireblade (23 Ago 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> ¿para qué pusiste el otro día 25k? :-D... Estamos en mercado bajista, espabila.




Sí, superbajista desde hace años que decías que BTC a 1k estaba caro... oh wait !!! espabila


----------



## El Anarquista (23 Ago 2022)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Sí, superbajista desde hace años que decías que BTC a 1k estaba caro... oh wait !!! espabila



Vendiste a 60k como dije o sigues hodleando?... XDDD


----------



## gapema (23 Ago 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Vendiste a 60k como dije o sigues hodleando?... XDDD



Cuando dijiste eso ? O eres un mentiroso?


----------



## Larsil (23 Ago 2022)

Quiero que él Bitcoin se pueda hacer ya moneda. Que se pueda pasar de una persona a otra persona ^^ pero a cambio de otro Bitcoin, no € p $. Qué son muy caros. Ile eld esti esti. Soy yo, la hermanad de Anónimo, y la lsei no hace lsti hace lsueioeoeoeoe, porque la condensación simbólica, es tal que cuándo nos referimos a algo, esto queda obsoleto, por los aliens, que usan más material, simbólico. Entonces, qué se ha de hacer. COMUNICARNOS CON MÁS SÍMBOLOS, LOS DE ELE ESE TE EI. Lstei. O sino, los verdaderos. Que es una palabra, que me hace daño. Entonces los símbolos lsji. Si yo hago lsti y luego tú me haces lsitale yo, tengo que hacer. Ajj. Na, esto es, algo que, yo no quería que sucediese. Porque, yo hago agést, no lsitale. Entonces, podías haberte. Eso. Pero a ti, no a mí. Era tú percepción.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (24 Ago 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> ¿para qué pusiste el otro día 25k? :-D... Estamos en mercado bajista, espabila.



El mercado bajista no va a durar toda la vida, espabila tú y deshazte de tus euros de mierda antes de que sea tarde. Bitcoin manda, pringui.


----------



## Locoderemate (24 Ago 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> El mercado bajista no va a durar toda la vida, espabila tú y deshazte de tus euros de mierda antes de que sea tarde. Bitcoin manda, pringui.



El mercado aun siguira bajista por unos meses, aunque pueda haber cierto rebote hasta noviembre-diciembre


----------



## kynes (24 Ago 2022)

Nadie tiene ni idea de los tiempos de mercado, pero muchos, incluso maximalistas se atreven a augurar que vienen un par de años de espera antes de nuevo ATH 



La cuestión es que durante la fase de hibernación pueden venir mayores caídas del cryptomercado, regulaciones de las crypto, iso20022, caída en el olvido de muchos tokens, CBDCs, integraciones con bancos.


----------



## nandin83 (25 Ago 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Nadie tiene ni idea de los tiempos de mercado, pero muchos, incluso maximalistas se atreven a augurar que vienen un par de años de espera antes de nuevo ATH
> 
> 
> 
> La cuestión es que durante la fase de hibernación pueden venir mayores caídas del cryptomercado, regulaciones de las crypto, iso20022, caída en el olvido de muchos tokens, CBDCs, integraciones con bancos.



Es el fanegas de Bitboy, uno de los mayores estafadores en el mundillo. 

¿A quién le importa su opinión?

Sobre todo porque no hace que regurgitar la gráfica del precio del bitcoin respecto a los halvings. Aquí la tienes si te interesa:


----------



## Larsil (30 Ago 2022)

Si compramos por 10€ 1.000.000 de monedes, y una criptomoneda. Las repartimos no... pero es lo que hay de momento, deberían de ser todo cheques o créditos, y luego, empezamos a recibir, 10 por algo imporante, 9, 100, 200. 10.000. Y comerciamos en basu a eso, en vez de pasar a euros cómo mierdones, para ganar dineri de mierda. Eso, qué, ¿no sería mejor?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (1 Sep 2022)

Está aburridísimo el asunto, hasta noviembre/diciembre no acabará el ciclo bajista si damos por buenas las estadísticas anteriores.


----------



## Digamelon (2 Sep 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Está aburridísimo el asunto, hasta noviembre/diciembre no acabará el ciclo bajista si damos por buenas las estadísticas anteriores.



Bitcoin es aburridísimo el 98% del tiempo.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (2 Sep 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Bitcoin es aburridísimo el 98% del tiempo.



No hablo solo del precio, años atrás la cosa estaba entretenidísima con las guerras de Jihan Wu contra los segwiteros, Roger Ver, Craight Right diciendo que es Satoshi, los locos meses de los hardforks, avances brutales como Taproot, etc. Ahora no hay nada de eso, no se puede hablar de nada porque no ocurre *nada*.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> No hablo solo del precio, años atrás la cosa estaba entretenidísima con las guerras de Jihan Wu contra los segwiteros, Roger Ver, Craight Right diciendo que es Satoshi, los locos meses de los hardforks, avances brutales como Taproot, etc. Ahora no hay nada de eso, no se puede hablar de nada porque no ocurre *nada*.



A ver, yo entiendo que uno quiere una vida llena de aventuras y tal para contársela a los nietos, pero también hay que aceptar que hay momentos planos y que la vida no es memorable el 100% del tiempo.

Este año es bastante irrelevante en comparación a 2021. Aun asi una estabilidad sostenida en 20-25k es bastante interesante. Esto antes era 4-5k.

De lo poco que me creo del BTC como "predecible" es del ciclo de los 4 años. Y eso tiene su orgasmo y su siesta.


----------



## El Anarquista (2 Sep 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> A ver, yo entiendo que uno quiere una vida llena de aventuras y tal para contársela a los nietos, pero también hay que aceptar que hay momentos planos y que la vida no es memorable el 100% del tiempo.
> 
> Este año es bastante irrelevante en comparación a 2021. Aun asi una estabilidad sostenida en 20-25k es bastante interesante. Esto antes era 4-5k.
> 
> De lo poco que me creo del BTC como "predecible" es del ciclo de los 4 años. Y eso tiene su orgasmo y su siesta.



Como si esto fuese el fondo :-D

No es emocionante que BTC se vaya a 10k en meses ? XDDD


----------



## Edu.R (3 Sep 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Como si esto fuese el fondo :-D
> 
> No es emocionante que BTC se vaya a 10k en meses ? XDDD



Pues nueva ventana de oportunidad.


----------



## Larsil (3 Sep 2022)

Cuándo dejo mís Bitcoins en la wallet, la ff hace una oomm. No puedo holdear... me hace dañe ese dinero informático.


----------



## Larsil (4 Sep 2022)

Me imagino una moneda, la cual cuente con la aprobación de la otra persona con la cuál vas a comerciar..Y que dea por letras o palabras, 15 s, 20 lsa o lse. Y se cambien por 50 iiii o cosas así. Un mercado de las palabras.


----------



## Red Star (5 Sep 2022)

Economía: - El gobierno de La Federación Rusa y el Banco Central de Rusia aprueban usar Bitcoin para el comercio internacional


https://bitcoinmagazine.com/business/russia-to-legalize-use-of-crypto-in-international-trade Russia To Legalize Use Of Cryptocurrency In International Trade: Report The Bank of Russia and the Ministry of Finance have reportedly agreed to move toward approving the use of cryptocurrency payments...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Leo Viridis (5 Sep 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Economía: - El gobierno de La Federación Rusa y el Banco Central de Rusia aprueban usar Bitcoin para el comercio internacional
> 
> 
> https://bitcoinmagazine.com/business/russia-to-legalize-use-of-crypto-in-international-trade Russia To Legalize Use Of Cryptocurrency In International Trade: Report The Bank of Russia and the Ministry of Finance have reportedly agreed to move toward approving the use of cryptocurrency payments...
> ...



Se vienen cositas


----------



## Red Star (5 Sep 2022)

Leo Viridis dijo:


> Se vienen cositas



cositas chulísimas...


----------



## Locoderemate (5 Sep 2022)

Si rusia legaliza europa va a penalizar


----------



## kynes (5 Sep 2022)

Russia To Legalize Use Of Cryptocurrency In International Trade: Report


The Bank of Russia and the Ministry of Finance have reportedly agreed to move toward approving the use of cryptocurrency payments in international trade.




bitcoinmagazine.com





“I believe that it has value,” Putin said at the time, referring to bitcoin. “But I don’t believe it can be used in the oil trade.”


----------



## Max Aub (9 Sep 2022)

Subidón de casi el 10% en dos días. Ballenas comprando a saco?


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Sep 2022)

Max Aub dijo:


> Subidón de casi el 10% en dos días. Ballenas comprando a saco?



Poca oferta quedaba ya por salir al mercado, han intentado sacudir el precio pero apenas quedan tontos dispuestos a regalar los BTC, así que ahora tira para arriba. Estaba muy sobrevendida con divergencias alcistas muy grandes y con todos los indicadores que sigo dando compra descarada, especialmente el hashribbons, vamos a ver qué pasa estos meses. De todos modos pienso que 2024 será el año donde meta otro acelerón brutal al alza.


----------



## Periplo (9 Sep 2022)

Sube el Nasdaq 100 y sube BTC
Sube el SP 500 y sube BTC y vice versa...


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Sep 2022)

El oso ataca de nuevo...


----------



## vpsn (14 Sep 2022)

correcciones sanas del 10% en 5 minutos


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Sep 2022)

Ojo a esto, no estamos hablando precisamente de un país pobre.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Komanche O_o (14 Sep 2022)

vpsn dijo:


> correcciones sanas del 10% en 5 minutos



Menos 2500E....


----------



## MIP (14 Sep 2022)

Buena pagina para saber que es TARO, la capa por encima de Bitcoin y LN que posibilita la creación y gestión de activos fungibles (como stablecoins) y no fungibles.









What Is Taro in Bitcoin? | River Learn - Bitcoin Technology


What exactly is Taro? How does it work? And when can users expect to see it live on the network?



river.com





Y más en este artículo 









How Taro Brings Assets To Bitcoin Through Taproot And Lightning


Taro, a new protocol proposed by Lightning Labs, leverages Taproot and the Lightning Network to bring new assets and scalability to Bitcoin.




bitcoinmagazine.com


----------



## Thundercat (14 Sep 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Como si esto fuese el fondo :-D
> 
> No es emocionante que BTC se vaya a 10k en meses ? XDDD



Que mas da. Aquí estamos por la tecnología
La solución a los generales bizantinos
El equilibrio de Nash
Reirnos de los ecologistas
La flecha del tiempo termodinámica


----------



## ChosLive (14 Sep 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Buena pagina para saber que es TARO, la capa por encima de Bitcoin y LN que posibilita la creación y gestión de activos fungibles (como stablecoins) y no fungibles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desde que lo anunciaron hace meses, no ha habido movimiento alguno.

Van mucho mas avanzados los del proyecto RGB, que fueron los que empezaron con ésto.


----------



## _______ (14 Sep 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Buena pagina para saber que es TARO, la capa por encima de Bitcoin y LN que posibilita la creación y gestión de activos fungibles (como stablecoins) y no fungibles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder macho que descarado hasta el nombre han copiado del Tari de monero


----------



## mr_nobody (14 Sep 2022)

la ostia que se van a llevar los nocoiners y cryptohaters va a ser de ordago


----------



## Pablo Villa (14 Sep 2022)

Que precio le pondrías a la libertad?






Ethereum es la capa base más probable para las monedas CDBC globales (NWO)


Fuera de China, ninguna nación importante tiene nada más listo Imagínese, si quiere, una inflación persistente de dos dígitos, costos de energía que se disparan, escasez que causa apagones en toda Europa, rendimientos de bonos que se disparan sin control, cadenas de suministro que se paralizan...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Thundercat (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## Le Truhan (16 Sep 2022)

Estoy muy feliz de que puedo comprar bitcoin a bajos precios como debería haber hecho cuando paso de 21k a 3k. Pero ahora si que lo haré y lo estoy haciendo


----------



## kynes (16 Sep 2022)

Haber echado 20 euros de ETH en 2015.


----------



## FatalFary (16 Sep 2022)

Eh, pero bitcoin es peor dice el juntaletras ese, porque los 4 mayores pools suponen el 72%


----------



## CBDC (16 Sep 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Eh, pero bitcoin es peor dice el juntaletras ese, porque los 4 mayores pools suponen el 72%



Ni tiene en cuenta que en un pool puede haber varios mineros ni que controlar el 60% en POS es peor que el 72% en POW.
Puede que no tenga ni idea, pero ETH siempre ha sido el mimado por los medios e instituciones.


----------



## |SNaKe| (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## CBDC (17 Sep 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


>



Ocurriría como cuando cayó el oro y la plata con el covid.
Podías comprar papelitos a esos precios, pero el stock en físico desapareció.

Cuando quisieras pasarlo a tu wallet el exchange tendría problemas técnicos, desaparecería, etc, como ya ha ocurrido otras veces. 
No es nada nuevo, lo bueno de BTC es que es fácil de auditar y transportar, lo que dificulta esas manipulaciones. Se pueden comer un short squeeze guapo.


----------



## MIP (17 Sep 2022)

Al oro y la plata los pueden suprimir porque además de controlar el mercado de futuros, controlan también el físico, a través de los bullion banks. 

En Bitcoin podrían controlar los futuros, pero no el mercado “físico” (entiéndase, de los BTC reales en la cadena). Con lo que al final tendrían los futuros a $10000 y el contado a $20000 por ejemplo.


----------



## Klapaucius (18 Sep 2022)

CBDC dijo:


> Ocurriría como cuando cayó el oro y la plata con el covid.
> Podías comprar papelitos a esos precios, pero el stock en físico desapareció.
> 
> Cuando quisieras pasarlo a tu wallet el exchange tendría problemas técnicos, desaparecería, etc, como ya ha ocurrido otras veces.
> No es nada nuevo, lo bueno de BTC es que es fácil de auditar y transportar, lo que dificulta esas manipulaciones. Se pueden comer un short squeeze guapo.



Tal cual. Cuando hay caídas gordas de BTC los exchanges siempre entran en modo mantenimiento y aunque tuvieras puesta una orden de compra en precio bajo no la consigues ni de coña. Siempre entran en modo mantenimiento o se "caen".


----------



## SexyVIcky (18 Sep 2022)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Sep 2022)

Aguantando como un jabato los 20k.


----------



## Funciovago (20 Sep 2022)

¿Soléis usar criptos para comerciar, vender cosas, comprar?, ¿qué webs usáis?


----------



## FatalFary (20 Sep 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Soléis usar criptos para comerciar, vender cosas, comprar?, ¿qué webs usáis?



Yo antes compraba juegos de Steam con bitcoin, pero quitaron esa posibilidad. También he pagado VPNs y otros servicios, y hecho donaciones directamente con bitcoin.

Lo que suele hacer la gente normalmente es comprar vales de comercios en webs como Buy Gift Cards & Top Up Airtime with Bitcoin or Crypto


----------



## Thundercat (20 Sep 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> ¿Soléis usar criptos para comerciar, vender cosas, comprar?, ¿qué webs usáis?



Yo me compre el ordenador de sobremesa con cheques regalo de amazon comprados en Bitrefill.
Lo que compré en Aliexpress lo hice con la tarjeta de crypto.com así que no fue realmente "con bitcoin".


----------



## Funciovago (20 Sep 2022)

Muchísimas gracias, he investigado por mi cuenta pero quería conocer más opciones.

Veo que la mayoría te hablan de lo malos que son los bancos centrales (de acuerdo) y las bondades de las criptos pero luego la mayoría, por desgracia, no las usan para comerciar. Y lo que me interesa es usarlas no especular ni invertir ni nada.


----------



## FatalFary (20 Sep 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias, he investigado por mi cuenta pero quería conocer más opciones.
> 
> Veo que la mayoría te hablan de lo malos que son los bancos centrales (de acuerdo) y las bondades de las criptos pero luego la mayoría, por desgracia, no las usan para comerciar. Y lo que me interesa es usarlas no especular ni invertir ni nada.



Hombre, yo pague la reforma del piso con bitcoins, lo que hice fue venderlos y pagar a los putos mangurrianes inútiles de los albañiles con esos euros. Y otros tantos euros a los HdP de Hacienda.

Por si te sirve, la empresa para la que trabajo me ofrece pagarme un porcentaje nada despreciable de mi sueldo en bitcoins, pero la verdad prefiero pillarlos yo a mi bola.


----------



## Thundercat (20 Sep 2022)

A ver la persona a la que le pagas tiene que aceptar bitcoins, eso es esencial.
Si no, tienes que venderlos y pagarle en euros o buscarte a otro. Es que es de cajón.
Es como pagar en dolares o el liras turcas. Nos quejamos de vicio.

Y por desgracia hoy en día el pagar y cobrar en bitcoin sólo tiene interés para eludir impuestos de alguna forma. Si no pa qué.
Es el equivalente a cobrar en metálico y no declararlo pero en internet.
La adopción viene por los intereses personales de cada uno.


----------



## farang (20 Sep 2022)

Funciovago dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias, he investigado por mi cuenta pero quería conocer más opciones.
> 
> Veo que la mayoría te hablan de lo malos que son los bancos centrales (de acuerdo) y las bondades de las criptos pero luego la mayoría, por desgracia, no las usan para comerciar. Y lo que me interesa es usarlas no especular ni invertir ni nada.



El hecho de cambiar tus euros a bitcoins ya es aprovecharse de las bondades.
No te pueden bloquear la cuenta, no dependes del sistema bancario, y no imprimen tu dinero devaluandolo en el medio y largo plazo. Entre otras.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (20 Sep 2022)

Para todos los ansiosos con poder pagar impuestos con bitcoin...









Colorado Residents Can Now Use Crypto to Pay Taxes


The state's taxpayers can do so through PayPal for an additional fee.




www.coindesk.com





Pero eh, qué lo van a prohibir! 
Menudas risas con los nocoiners y los PoSeros


----------



## kynes (20 Sep 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Para todos los ansiosos con poder pagar impuestos con bitcoin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los Colorados que quieran pagar impuestos con cryptos se vas a llevar minimo dos mordidas, la de PayPal y la que les meta la hacienda de allí. Pero es buena noticia creo, no? Aunque a lo mejor tenga poco o ningún sentido "señalarse" como poseedor de cryptos para lo que se paga en impuestos allí.

Colorado has a reasonable rate income tax: If you have federal taxable income, the rate is a flat 4.55% for 2022 (it was 4.5% for 2021). When it comes to property taxes, *Colorado has one of the lowest median tax rates in the country*.


Oh wait!! No habrá alguna empresa minera en Colorado? Seria muy conveniente , no?

Edito: Digno de estudio lo de Colorado. Las crypto mineras han tenido incentivos y ventajas fiscales desde el principio y ahora les abren la puerta a "pagar impuestos" con cryptos. Buen negocio han hecho, ¿están terminando de quemar los barcos ahora que el merge de Ethereum les deja poco más que hacer? Atención que se supone que más de un 40% del hashrate de Bitcoin se procesa en Norteamérica.









Bitcoin mining coming to Colorado Springs?


Colorado Springs apparently is about to take its place among the ranks of cities becoming home to the complicated and confusing world of bitcoin mining and cryptocurrency.




gazette.com













Massive energy use of cryptocurrency mining under scrutiny as industry expands - Colorado Newsline


A House panel heard from experts on the energy usage from Bitcoin and other cryptocurrency mining operations in the United States.




coloradonewsline.com













Oil and gas and cryptocurrency miners are Colorado’s new odd couple. And they’re making quite a bit of coin.


Colorado won't let drillers flare excess natural gas, so they've found a way to convert methane into bitcoin mining.




coloradosun.com


----------



## kynes (23 Sep 2022)

¿Qué está pasando en Texas? 









Empresa de Hosting y Minería de Bitcoin Compute North Se Declara en Bancarrota - Decrypt


Compute North proporciona centros de datos para gigantes de la minería de criptomonedas como Compass Mining y Marathon Digital, y debe unos 500 millones de dólares a 200 acreedores.




decrypt.co













Compute North Files for Bankruptcy as Crypto-Mining Data Center Owes up to $500M


The company's CEO stepped down earlier this month and its COO will serve as the president.




www.coindesk.com





Estas son de las mineras que abrieron en suelo EEUU cuando los chinos cerraron .


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## gapema (27 Sep 2022)

De vuelta a los 20k.

Este muerto está muy vivo


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Sep 2022)

Si damos por bueno lo ocurrido en otros ciclos, el bear market debería terminar pronto, diciembre-enero. A partir de ahí es una subida sin prisa pero sin pausa durante 3 años seguidos.


----------



## Thundercat (27 Sep 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Si damos por bueno lo ocurrido en otros ciclos, el bear market debería terminar pronto, diciembre-enero. A partir de ahí es una subida sin prisa pero sin pausa durante 3 años seguidos.



Seguro? el ultimo no duró dos años de 2018 enero hasta 2020 o así ?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Sep 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Seguro? el ultimo no duró dos años de 2018 enero hasta 2020 o así ?



Hablo de memoria pero yo diría que el bear market del ciclo anterior fue del 2018 al 2019, y luego del 2019 al 2021 fueron todo subidas, no parabólicas ni constantes, pero subidas en general hasta el gran pumpazo de los 70k.


----------



## MIP (27 Sep 2022)

__





End The FUD


The best articles debunking Bitcoin FUD



endthefud.org


----------



## Breslov (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## Klapaucius (27 Sep 2022)

En español


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (27 Sep 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> En español



"Certainly not from our vantage point" te cagas...


----------



## cholesfer (27 Sep 2022)

Escribo poco por aquí.

He hecho un par de análisis técnicos cuando he visto alguna cosa interesante. Así q vuelvo a hacer lo mismo, es sólo mi análisis.

La dominancia de BTC está tratando de salir de una cuña bajista, de la que ya salió anteriormente entre Mayo y Julio para darnos un buen leñazo en el precio. Hace pocos días tuvo un par de intentos, se puede ver el del 13 de Septiembre donde tocó el borde de la cuña para volver a bajar y caer en en el precio de los 22'5k a los 19'5k.

Por otro lado, en una de mis gráficas tengo marcada una diagonal desde el ATH de abril'21 hasta hoy. Que ha servido de soporte y resistencia. Se rompió el 1 de octubre'21 para volver a irse al ATH, pero en líneas generales ha sido o está siendo una buena referencia.

Hizo 2 intentos hace poco de romperlo, tanto a primeros de Agosto como el 8 de Septiembre, pero en ambos casos volvió a caer por debajo a los pocos días.

La vela diaria de ayer la cierra superando dicha resistencia y apoyándose en ella, para posteriormente dar el estirón que ha dado hoy...con algo de volumen, pero tampoco muy significativo. 

Es sólo info, por si a alguno le interesa, pero mi opinión es que se viene algún movimiento brusco, y por la dominancia y lo fuerte de esa resistencia, apostaría a que lo hace a la baja.

Repito, solo info, no tengo ni idea de esto, y puedo estar totalmente equivocado.

Saludos.


----------



## FatalFary (28 Sep 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> En español



Tócate los cojones con la tipa esta. Que cuando no había bancos centrales interviniendo, había muchas crisis. ¿Y las que estamos teniendo desde hace décadas qué son, y por qué son?


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Sep 2022)

Eso fue un pequeño bache en el camino, una bajada no orgánica. Si miras el macrociclo 2019-2021, pasó de pocos miles de $ a 70k $.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (28 Sep 2022)

Así estamos muchos jojjojo. El momento ese llegará, no tengo duda.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Sep 2022)

El día del colapso de la libra esterlina aumentó el volumen de negociación x11 veces el par Libra BTC. Perdida total de confianza en la libra, el euro irá detrás... Bitcoin es inevitable.


----------



## Klapaucius (30 Sep 2022)

Creo que empezaremos a ver antes de tiempo las CBDC, los discursos de lagarde y el otro pavo de la FED hablando de ellas me dieron un poco de angustia por no tener suficientes satoshis acumulados.
Si me sobraran 10.000€ los metía a bitcoin con los ojos cerrados de cara al futuro.
Más estando a estos precios, más barato que en diciembre de 2020. En aquella época justo acababa de comprender lo que era el dinero y el papel de Bitcoin. Me estalló la cabeza.


----------



## barborico (30 Sep 2022)

Spain’s Largest Telecom Company Telefónica Now Accepts Bitcoin, Crypto Payments


Telefónica partnered with Spain’s largest bitcoin exchange Bit2me to enable the new feature on its online tech marketplace.




bitcoinmagazine.com


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Sep 2022)

La patética UE da marcha atrás en una medida absurda al ver que no sirve para controlar a BTC. ¡En qué banda de payasos estamos metidos!


----------



## CBDC (30 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La patética UE da marcha atrás en una medida absurda al ver que no sirve para controlar a BTC. ¡En qué banda de payasos estamos metidos!



Es que no tenía ningún sentido.
Para mi lo mejor hubiese sido que la hubieran aprobado y vieran que no sirve de nada y no pueden ir contra nadie. Sería aún más patético.


----------



## gapema (30 Sep 2022)

CBDC dijo:


> Es que no tenía ningún sentido.
> Para mi lo mejor hubiese sido que la hubieran aprobado y vieran que no sirve de nada y no pueden ir contra nadie. Sería aún más patético.



Es que es importantísimo que quede en evidencia la impotencia de los estados en este aspecto


----------



## Nailuj2000 (30 Sep 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La patética UE da marcha atrás en una medida absurda al ver que no sirve para controlar a BTC. ¡En qué banda de payasos estamos metidos!



O sea, han eliminado una medida inexistente.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (30 Sep 2022)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> O sea, han eliminado una medida inexistente.



La Unión Europea levanta la obligatoriedad de informar al BCE antes de que un cuerpo caiga al suelo al ser soltado


----------



## Max Aub (1 Oct 2022)

barborico dijo:


> Spain’s Largest Telecom Company Telefónica Now Accepts Bitcoin, Crypto Payments
> 
> 
> Telefónica partnered with Spain’s largest bitcoin exchange Bit2me to enable the new feature on its online tech marketplace.
> ...



Significativa noticia que ha pasado relativamente desapercibida. Que la langostada como TEF esté posicionándose en BTC debería hacer abrir los ojos a mucha gente.


----------



## Novum (1 Oct 2022)

Operar en bit2me es poner el culo a hacienda solo haciendo el registro, los hay a los que le va la marcha dura.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (1 Oct 2022)

No sabía que Sr.Botones también fue Burbujo. Pero no me extraña y menos leerle en hilos antiguos.

Ya que desde hace tiempo ni tengo cuenta, ni quiero acceder a Forocoches, desde aquí mi mayor y sincero agradecimiento por lo que hiciste hace años por allí, aunque veo que conservas la plataforma, al hacer una búsqueda en guguel, y no sé qué rumbo lleva.

Por un momento pensé que sería otra cuenta de Sr. Mojón pero he podido leer conversaciones cruzadas y menudo nivel en aquellos días!... Telita.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (3 Oct 2022)

Probando nuevo nick y avatar, ¿qué sus parece?


----------



## Red Star (4 Oct 2022)

Sota_de_bitcoins dijo:


> Probando nuevo nick y avatar, ¿qué sus parece?



BROOOOTAL


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Oct 2022)




----------



## Red Star (4 Oct 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


>








Russia To Allow International Trade In Bitcoin, Crypto For Any Industry: Report | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





*Russia To Allow International Trade In Bitcoin, Crypto For Any Industry: Report*

The Ministry of Finance of the Russian Federation *plans to let any industry in the country to accept bitcoin and cryptocurrencies for international trade without restriction*, per a report from local media outlet TASS.



Ivan Chebeskov, director of the Financial Policy Department for the ministry, explained in a recent interview.



> _*"We are going to allow international settlements in cryptocurrencies for any industries without restrictions."*_



However, though the ministry intends to offer a non-restrictive flow for the acceptance of bitcoin and cryptocurrencies, there seems to be a difference of opinion coming from the Bank of Russia.



> _*“[The central bank] is in favor of creating a full-fledged infrastructure for the circulation of digital currencies in Russia,”*_ said Chebeskov.



Thus, while the Ministry of Finance prefers a local approach to the regulation of digital assets, the central bank is pursuing a broader range of regulatory action. Chebeskov detailed that the Ministry of Finance has two primary functions as it relates to the regulation of digital assets for international payments.

"We believe that we need local crypto infrastructure,” said Chebeskov.



> _*“First of all, to protect the interests of citizens.”*_



“Because now those who trade their digital currencies on crypto exchanges are limited,” Chebeskov continued.



> _*“Secondly, to control when digital currency is used legally and when not.”*_



Last month, the central bank and the Ministry of Finance agreed on a draft bill that would establish a regulatory framework for the acceptance of digital assets as payment. This decision follows an ongoing debate between the two institutions which has seen multiple draft bills, and even led to President Vladimir Putin expressing his concern that the country not miss an opportunity to use the country’s “advantage” in the ecosystem.

*Moreover, the central bank will reportedly begin testing a digital ruble sometime in April 2023. *The exchange of the digital ruble for foreign currencies and the opening of digital wallets to non-residents is expected to take place in 2024.


----------



## Red Star (6 Oct 2022)

Bitcoin Defi Protocol Sovryn Gets Hacked for Over $1 Million


An exploiter ran off with over 44 RBTC using a price manipulation technique in one of the protocol’s lending pools.




cryptopotato.com





* Bitcoin Defi Protocol Sovryn Gets Hacked for Over $1 Million *






Author: Andrew Throuvalas Last Updated Oct 5, 2022 @ 15:51 


An exploiter ran off with over 44 RBTC using a price manipulation technique in one of the protocol’s lending pools. 




Sovryn – a Bitcoin-based decentralized finance protocol – was drained of over $1 million in funds on Tuesday using a price manipulation exploit. 
The attack allowed the culprit to drain over $1 million worth of crypto from the protocol, including 44.93 RBTC and 211,045 USDT.
*Sovryn’s First Hack*
According to Sovryn’s blog post on the topic, the attacks specifically targeted the legacy Sovryn Borrow/Lend protocol. It impacted the RBTC and USDT lending pools. 
RBTC and USDT are crypto assets price pegged to Bitcoin and US dollars respectively. In this case, they circulate on Rootstock (RSK), a Bitcoin sidechain meant to expand Bitcoin’s smart contract, dapp, and scaling capabilities. Sovryn is a Defi protocol built on RSK. 
Some of the funds were apparently withdrawn using Sovryn’s AMM swap function, meaning the attacker ended up with several different tokens. The effort to recover funds is still ongoing. 



> “Due to the multi-layered security approach taken, devs were able to identify and recover funds as the attacker was attempting to withdraw the funds,” reads the post. “At this point, through a combined effort, devs have managed to recover about half the value of the exploit.”



Sovryn spokesperson Edan Yago said this is the first successful exploit against the protocol after two years of operation. He maintained that Sovryn is “one of the most heavily audited Defi systems,” with valuable and active bug bounties. 
The exploit worked by manipulating Sovryn’s iToken price – interest-bearing tokens representing the share of cryptocurrency a user holds in a lending pool. This token’s price is updated every time a lending pool position is interacted with. 
*How the Funds Were Drained*
First, the attacker bought WRBTC (wrapped RBTC) using a flash swap in RskSwap. Then, he borrowed additional WRBTC from Sovryn’s lending contract using his own XUSD (another stablecoin) as collateral. 


> “The attacker then provided liquidity to the RBTC lending contract, closed their loan with a swap using their XUSD collateral, redeemed (burned) their iRBTC token, and sent the WRBTC back to RskSwap to complete the flash swap,” the post continued.



The entire process manipulated the iToken price such that the attacker could withdraw far more RBTC from the lending pool than was first deposited. 
Sovryn clarified that user funds have not been affected by the hack. Any missing value from the lending pools will be reinjected by Exchequer – the Sovryn treasury.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (6 Oct 2022)

¿habéis oído hablar de la ley MiCA?

Europa aprueba las bases de la Ley MiCA, la regulación para bitcoin y criptomonedas (criptonoticias.com)


----------



## ChosLive (6 Oct 2022)

Lo de siempre, regular y restingir Exchanges centralizados


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Oct 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Bitcoin Defi Protocol Sovryn Gets Hacked for Over $1 Million
> 
> 
> An exploiter ran off with over 44 RBTC using a price manipulation technique in one of the protocol’s lending pools.
> ...



Esa mierda no tiene nada que ver con Bitcoin


----------



## Red Star (6 Oct 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esa mierda no tiene nada que ver con Bitcoin



Ah, vale, yo no tengo ni zorra sobre Defi. Pensaba que sí, porque dicen que el Sovryn ese va sobre una sidechain de Bitcoin.


----------



## Funciovago (6 Oct 2022)

¿Hay alguna web tipo Fiverr para hacer trabajos online a cambio de bitcoins?


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Oct 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Russia To Allow International Trade In Bitcoin, Crypto For Any Industry: Report | ZeroHedge
> 
> 
> ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero
> ...



La fuente de esa noticia, la agencia de noticias rusa TASS, no habla de Bitcoin ni de criptomonedas, habla de divisas digitales que empiezan a funcionar en breve (rublo digital, yuan digital, etc.)

Es más, apenas se habla de Bitcoin en la prensa rusa o en la prensa China:








TASS Russian News Agency







tass.com







https://search.globaltimes.cn/QuickSearchCthttps://tass.com/search?searchStr=Bitcoin&sort=daterl



Donde se habla de Bitcoin es en la prensa autodenominada "prensa libre", que es la prensa occidental, esa que controla es sector financiero anglosajon. Como sabemos, la prensa libre occidental, quiere lo mejor para sus lectores, con su información de calidad y veraz.


----------



## kynes (6 Oct 2022)

Russia aims to use CBDC for international settlements with China: Report


Russia adopted a crypto law in 2020, prohibiting the use of cryptocurrencies as a form of payment. However, the law didn’t ban other crypto-focused activities such as mining and crypto trading.




cointelegraph.com













EU Issues Bitcoin, Crypto Ban On Russia With New Sanctions


Previously-limited transactions between Russian bitcoin wallets and EU service providers are now completely banned.




bitcoinmagazine.com


----------



## barborico (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## INE (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## Burbujarras (7 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La fuente de esa noticia, la agencia de noticias rusa TASS, no habla de Bitcoin ni de criptomonedas, habla de divisas digitales que empiezan a funcionar en breve (rublo digital, yuan digital, etc.)
> 
> Es más, apenas se habla de Bitcoin en la prensa rusa o en la prensa China:
> 
> ...



Eso o los de las piedrecitas sois todos unos cuencoarrocistas colaboracionistas lumpenboomers tipo diamantes de sangre, con el culo en pompa y celebrando las cadenas


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Oct 2022)

Me sorprendió la noticia de la prensa cripto diciendo que Rusia aceptaba Bitcoin porque no tiene sentido que lo haga, viendo su estrategia monetaria de los últimos 15 años. Mire la fuente que citaba y resulta que no se menciona al Bitcoin en ningún momento.


Burbujarras dijo:


> Eso o los de las piedrecitas sois todos unos cuencoarrocistas colaboracionistas lumpenboomers tipo diamantes de sangre, con el culo en pompa y celebrando las cadenas



No tengo la culpa de que la "prensa libre" que más sigue la agenda 2030, publique un artículo sobre Bitcoin cada semana promocionandolo:





__





Buscador







elpais.com





Tampoco tengo la culpa de que en China o en Rusia, se pase del tema Bitcoin y no salga en la prensa.

Mucho menos culpa tengo de que no seas capaz de atar cabos después de darte la información


----------



## Burbujarras (8 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Me sorprendió la noticia de la prensa cripto diciendo que Rusia aceptaba Bitcoin porque no tiene sentido que lo haga, viendo su estrategia monetaria de los últimos 15 años. Mire la fuente que citaba y resulta que no se menciona al Bitcoin en ningún momento.
> 
> No tengo la culpa de que la "prensa libre" que más sigue la agenda 2030, publique un artículo sobre Bitcoin cada semana promocionandolo:
> 
> ...



Espectacular buscador de el país que has soltado, lleno de boomers lisensiados catedráticooos pidiendo prohibir texto y matemáticas.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Oct 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Espectacular buscador de el país que has soltado, lleno de boomers lisensiados catedráticooos pidiendo prohibir texto y matemáticas.



Dice la prensa de los bancos centrales anglosajones que se ha "descubierto" un dinero que no pueden controlar. Y lo dicen todas las semanas hasta que la gente lo repite como un mantra: "hay un nuevo tipo de dinero que no pueden controlar los bancos centrales".

Me limito a informar de que ese mantra sólo aparece en la prensa controlada por las altas finanzas anglosajonas. Puedes ver en los buscadores anteriores que ni la prensa China ni rusa le prestan apenas atención al tema.

La prensa, cuando algo no le interesa, lo ignora. No pública cada semana artículos de algo salvo que quiera establecer un mantra: "hay una nueva divisa mejor que el oro y que los bancos centrales no pueden controlar"

Un mantra que es repetido hasta la saciedad en este hilo...


----------



## Burbujarras (8 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dice la prensa de los bancos centrales anglosajones que se ha "descubierto" un dinero que no pueden controlar. Y lo dicen todas las semanas hasta que la gente lo repite como un mantra: "hay un nuevo tipo de dinero que no pueden controlar los bancos centrales".
> 
> Me limito a informar de que ese mantra sólo aparece en la prensa controlada por las altas finanzas anglosajonas. Puedes ver en los buscadores anteriores que ni la prensa China ni rusa le prestan apenas atención al tema.
> 
> ...



Bueno eso depende de si está o no descentralizada la minería, cosa que no ocurre en bitcoin pero sí en otros sistemas, así que de mantra nada. Y si tienes que recurrir al gran firewall chino o los trenes salchicha que vienen y van a Moscú, es que eres un colaboracionista.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Oct 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Bueno eso depende de si está o no descentralizada la minería, cosa que no ocurre en bitcoin pero sí en otros sistemas, así que de mantra nada. Y si tienes que recurrir al gran firewall chino o los trenes salchicha que vienen y van a Moscú, es que eres un colaboracionista.



El día que la "prensa libre" deje de repetir que las criptos son un peligro para los bancos centrales y prohíban los exchanges occidentales (en el resto del mundo están prohibidos o limitados) me creeré que Bitcoin es un peligro para los bancos centrales anglosajones tal y como repites en cada post.

Me parece que, en todo caso, el Bitcoin supone un peligro para quienes lo ignoran en su prensa y prohíben los exchanges de criptos: Rusia y China.

En mi opinión, las criptos son la propuesta de la banca anglosajona para sustituir al dólar (por eso la promocionan en su prensa):






EEUU y China están negociando un nuevo sistema monetario


Lo llaman "acuerdo comercial" porque las propias características de la negociación y la ignorancia a la que somete el sistema a la población sobre la naturaleza del dinero impide que puedan enfocar directamente el tema. Lo que voy a comentar son declaraciones de bancos centrales recogidas por...




www.burbuja.info





Pero parece que ni a China ni a Rusia le inspira confianza el tema cripto... A los hechos me remito (están prohibidas y su prensa las ignora)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Dice la prensa de los bancos centrales anglosajones que se ha "descubierto" un dinero que no pueden controlar. Y lo dicen todas las semanas hasta que la gente lo repite como un mantra: "hay un nuevo tipo de dinero que no pueden controlar los bancos centrales".
> 
> Me limito a informar de que ese mantra sólo aparece en la prensa controlada por las altas finanzas anglosajonas. Puedes ver en los buscadores anteriores que ni la prensa China ni rusa le prestan apenas atención al tema.
> 
> ...



Nosotros llevábamos años aquí hablando del Bitcoin y de sus cualidades mientras que la prensa generalista nos ignoraba completamente. Como mucho, esporádicamente, alguno de los frikis escribía sobre Bitcoin en alguna columna de periódico dedicada a tecnología.

La fase en la que nos ignoraban hace tiempo ya que pasó. Ahora Bitcoin es vox populi.


----------



## Burbujarras (8 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El día que la "prensa libre" deje de repetir que las criptos son un peligro para los bancos centrales y prohíban los exchanges occidentales (en el resto del mundo están prohibidos o limitados) me creeré que Bitcoin es un peligro para los bancos centrales anglosajones tal y como repites en cada post.
> 
> Me parece que, en todo caso, el Bitcoin supone un peligro para quienes lo ignoran en su prensa y prohíben los exchanges de criptos: Rusia y China.
> 
> ...



Estás pidiendo demasiado, que se prohíban libros, para contentar a viejecitos boomers conectados a la TV y a moneditas, y que en estos 60 años impusieron precisamente el sistema que dio lugar a antisistema criptográfico. Ya pasó hace 30 años cuando estaba prohibida la encriptación y unos cypherpunks los imprimían e iban al aeropuerto con sus libritos de texto.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Oct 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nosotros llevábamos años aquí hablando del Bitcoin y de sus cualidades mientras que la prensa generalista nos ignoraba completamente. Como mucho, esporádicamente, alguno de los frikis escribía sobre Bitcoin en alguna columna de periódico dedicada a tecnología.
> 
> La fase en la que nos ignoraban hace tiempo ya que pasó. Ahora Bitcoin es vox populi.



Ignorando desde hace más de una década, no?




__





Cargando…






www.google.com





Si Bitcoin es vox populi es porque lleva más de una década saliendo en los medios. Y en los medios, sólo sale lo que interesa a sus dueños.

Por eso es significativo que según quien controle los medios, se habla o no de Bitcoin. Demuestra, en mi opinión, que el tema cripto tiene una vertiente geopolítica:






Guerra monetaria: Bitcoin (Ucrania) vs. Oro (Rusia)


Ucrania aprueba el uso del Bitcoin: https://www.cnbc.com/2022/03/17/ukraine-legalizes-cryptocurrency-sector-as-donations-pour-in.html Rusia aprueba leyes para que sus ciudadanos compren oro...




www.burbuja.info







Burbujarras dijo:


> Estás pidiendo demasiado, que se prohíban libros, para contentar a viejecitos boomers conectados a la TV y a moneditas, y que en estos 60 años impusieron precisamente el sistema que dio lugar a antisistema criptográfico. Ya pasó hace 30 años cuando estaba prohibida la encriptación y unos cypherpunks los imprimían e iban al aeropuerto con sus libritos de texto.



No pido que se prohíban libros. Para creerme que las criptos son un peligro para los bancos centrales occidentales tal y como dicen los medios que controlan, pido que cierren los exchanges tal y como han hecho en otros lugares del mundo.

Cerrar los exchanges es algo que pueden hacer cuando quieran y no lo hacen


----------



## FatalFary (8 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ignorando desde hace más de una década, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitcoin no lleva ni de puta coña más de una década saliendo en los medios, a menos que consideres "medios" cuatro blogs de frikis. De hecho, de salir, siempre lo ha hecho cuando quebraba alguna casa de cambio y la gente se quedaba sin sus bitcoins, cuando se infectaban ordenadores con ransomware (pidiendo rescate en bitcoins) o cuando pillaban a gente vendiendo droga y armas por bitcoins. Como ves, todo para dejar una imagen muy positiva en la gente.

Y por cierto, al presidente de El Salvador el FMI y otros organismos internacionales le están haciendo la vida imposible desde que adoptó Bitcoin como moneda oficial. Y no te preocupes, que las críticas a esta política salen toditas también en los medios.


----------



## Burbujarras (8 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ignorando desde hace más de una década, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, entiendo que andes desesperado, pero tecnicamente estás pidiendo que se prohíba la casa del libro, eso necesita nueva legislación, que por cierto está en marcha.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Oct 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Bitcoin no lleva ni de puta coña más de una década saliendo en los medios, a menos que consideres "medios" cuatro blogs de frikis



2011, un pequeño "blog" llamado CNN hace un (publi)reportaje de una nueva moneda que no controlan los bancos centrales, que sirve para defenderse de su política monetaria, que es completamente anónimo...

Lo mismo que repetís en este hilo salió hace más de una década en muchos "blogs de frikis" como la CNN que sólo publican lo que les dejan publicar y promocionan lo que les dejan promocionar.

Es curioso cómo la gente cree que son ideas propias lo que son ideas que han escuchado previamente en los medios de comunicación. No es diferente en el caso de Bitcoin, lo que repetís sin parar ya ha salido en la tele, aunque creas que es una idea original tuya. Se llama criptomnesia


----------



## FatalFary (8 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> 2011, un pequeño "blog" llamado CNN hace un (publi)reportaje de una nueva moneda que no controlan los bancos centrales, que sirve para defenderse de su política monetaria, que es completamente anónimo...
> 
> Lo mismo que repetís en este hilo salió hace más de una década en muchos "blogs de frikis" como la CNN que sólo publican lo que les dejan publicar y promocionan lo que les dejan promocionar.
> 
> Es curioso cómo la gente cree que son ideas propias lo que son ideas que han escuchado previamente en los medios de comunicación. No es diferente en el caso de Bitcoin, lo que repetís sin parar ya ha salido en la tele, aunque creas que es una idea original tuya. Se llama criptomnesia



Así que una noticia es "llevar 10 años saliendo en los medios"... Venga, no me jodas, ni tú te puedes creer lo que estás diciendo. Te propongo que hagas un ejercicio: cuenta las noticias, cuenta cuáles son neutrales o positivas con Bitcoin, y cuantas son negativas.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Oct 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Así que una noticia es "llevar 10 años saliendo en los medios"... Venga, no me jodas, ni tú te puedes creer lo que estás diciendo. Te propongo que hagas un ejercicio: cuenta las noticias, cuenta cuáles son neutrales o positivas con Bitcoin, y cuantas son negativas.



Esto no es una noticia, es un publirreportaje:


Siento que no entiendas la diferencia entre publicidad e información... Si te consuela, es bastante frecuente.

No es cuestión de si se habla bien o mal. La primera cuestión a tratar es porqué se habla del tema. Lo que se quiere ignorar, no sale en los medios, nunca. Lo que sale es lo que se quiere promocionar, en este caso Bitcoin con un tipo diciendo que a su establecimiento va todos los días un montón de gente pagando en Bitcoin. Según la *publicidad* de la CNN, en 2011 era habitual que la gente comprase de todo usando Bitcoin (jajajaja) y lo hacía para protegerse de la política monetaria de la fed.

Bueno, vosotros a lo vuestro. Yo salgo por dónde he venido. Este es un hilo en el que me gusta más observar que participar.

Un saludo!



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nosotros llevábamos años aquí hablando del Bitcoin y de sus cualidades mientras que la prensa generalista nos ignoraba completamente. Como mucho, esporádicamente, alguno de los frikis escribía sobre Bitcoin en alguna columna de periódico dedicada a tecnología.
> 
> 
> 
> La fase en la que nos ignoraban hace tiempo ya que pasó. Ahora Bitcoin es vox populi.



En concreto llevas desde el mismo año que BTC empezó a promocionarse en los medios


----------



## FatalFary (8 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Esto no es una noticia, es un publirreportaje:
> 
> 
> Siento que no entiendas la diferencia entre publicidad e información... Si te consuela, es bastante frecuente.
> ...



Por supuesto hombre, por supuesto. Hace 8-10 años preguntabas a cualquiera por Bitcoin y todo el mundo sabía lo que era porque no paraban de machacarte con publicidad a todas horas. ¿Pero quieres hacer el favor de bajar al suelo y darte cuenta de que no hay ni un solo hecho que respalde todo lo que estás diciendo?. Hasta hará poco menos de 4 años ni Dios, pero ni Dios, sabía qué cojones era eso de Bitcoin. Como mucho te podría decir que era algo de terroristas, pederastas y camellos.

Y no, un vídeo o artículo por ahí perdido en un medio generalista no es hacerle publicidad a Bitcoin porque eso no lo habrá visto ni tu abuela.


----------



## Burbujarras (8 Oct 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Por supuesto hombre, por supuesto. Hace 8-10 años preguntabas a cualquiera por Bitcoin y todo el mundo sabía lo que era porque no paraban de machacarte con publicidad a todas horas. ¿Pero quieres hacer el favor de bajar al suelo y darte cuenta de que no hay ni un solo hecho que respalde todo lo que estás diciendo?. Hasta hará poco menos de 4 años ni Dios, pero ni Dios, sabía qué cojones era eso de Bitcoin. Como mucho te podría decir que era algo de terroristas, pederastas y camellos.
> 
> Y no, un vídeo o artículo por ahí perdido en un medio generalista no es hacerle publicidad a Bitcoin porque eso no lo habrá visto ni tu abuela.



Jojojo hace 8-10 años andaba el @Spielzeug por el hilo en plan Peter Schiff patrio, deseando prohibiciones y escribiendo para octogenarios. Al pedazo maverick Schiff le acaban de cerrar un banco y anda por ahí lloriqueando a la SEC que se pene promoción de bitcoin, como los maximaloides llorando a la SEC por los ICOs, sólo que él es downie de serie.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Oct 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Hasta hará poco menos de 4 años ni Dios, pero ni Dios, sabía qué cojones era eso de Bitcoin.



Según la CNN, en 2011, era muy popular y la gente pagaba de todo con el (hasta hacen dibujitos para que quede claro). 

Eso es publicidad y cumple con todos los tópicos:

-Producto nuevo en el mercado!!
-Es muy popular, lo usa mucha gente!!!
-Es una buena inversión!!!!

Enséñame esos blogs de frikis a ver si son de antes de 2011 que es cuando salió en la tele. Ya de paso me explicas que interés puede tener la CNN de hacer publicidad de una divisa que en ese momento no conocía nadie y que según ellos protege de la política monetaria de la fed.


Artículos aislados? Ya tienes un link con las primeras apariciones de Bitcoin en la tele, en 2011. Aquí otro de sus apariciones en la prensa escrita:









7 grandes revistas que han hecho reportajes sobre Bitcoin y la Blockchain


Una lista de siete de las revistas mas reconocidas y de mayor circulación que han realizado reportajes referentes a Bitcoin y la tecnología Blockchain.




www.criptonoticias.com





"Blogs de frikis" como The Economist o The Times le han dedicado portadas, en vez de ignorar el tema (son de hace más de cuatro años todas ellas, por cierto).

Y, os guste o no, el mensaje que repetís, se lleva oyendo en los medios desde 2011 cuando se registró @Sr.Mojón


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Oct 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Jojojo hace 8-10 años andaba el @Spielzeug por el hilo en plan Peter Schiff patrio, deseando prohibiciones y escribiendo para octogenarios. Al pedazo maverick Schiff le acaban de cerrar un banco y anda por ahí lloriqueando a la SEC que se pene promoción de bitcoin, como los maximaloides llorando a la SEC por los ICOs, sólo que él es downie de serie.



No me verás ningún post pidiendo prohibiciones estatales ni las deseo.

Sólo digo que cuando algo supone un peligro para el sistema monetario, se prohíbe antes de que se haga demasiado popular. Cuando algo que no es popular, como Bitcoin en 2011, se publicita en los medios, en vez de prohibirlo, está bastante claro que no supone un problema para el sistema monetario.

Si en 2019, el banco central inglés propone una cripto como sustituto del dólar, se empieza a entender porque ese afán para publicitar el Bitcoin desde SUS medios de comunicación los años anteriores. También se entiende que este prohibido en Rusia y China mientras se publicita en los medios occidentales como "una divisa fuera del control de los bancos centrales".


----------



## gapema (8 Oct 2022)

Dejadlo, es como discutir con una pared.

Le estáis dando un montón de argumentos perfectamente razonados, y el tío erre que erre repitiendo los mismo mantras sin atender a lo que decís.

El pobre debe estar al borde del suicidio al haber perdido la oportunidad de su vida, y es su mecanismo de defensa intentar convencerse a sí mismo de que es todo una gran estafa.

Si el tipo fuera mínimamente inteligente cortaría pérdidas y empezaría a acumular sats desde ya, pero está claro que es limitado.

Por favor no hagáis sangre con el , realmente me da pena


----------



## Burbujarras (8 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No me verás ningún post pidiendo prohibiciones estatales ni las deseo.
> 
> Sólo digo que cuando algo supone un peligro para el sistema monetario, se prohíbe antes de que se haga demasiado popular. Cuando algo que no es popular, como Bitcoin en 2011, se publicita en los medios, en vez de prohibirlo, está bastante claro que no supone un problema para el sistema monetario.
> 
> Si en 2019, el banco central inglés propone una cripto como sustituto del dólar, se empieza a entender porque ese afán para publicitar el Bitcoin desde SUS medios de comunicación los años anteriores. También se entiende que este prohibido en Rusia y China mientras se publicita en los medios occidentales como "una divisa fuera del control de los bancos centrales".



Bueno estarías con el sermón de respaldo de estados y moneda bárbara etc, pero hace falta mucha más legislación de la que piensas para prohibir la casa del libro, es como cuando se anunciaba la desaparición de napster y la nueva edad de oro del artista digital. Primero, por encima de todo, hacen falta montones de bougies reificándolo como "dinero", ese es el primer paso, aunque con eso ya está capturado y obsoletado lentamente vía regulación y le queda hacer el mismo ridículo que el oro.


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Oct 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Le estáis dando un montón de argumentos perfectamente razonados, y el tío erre que erre repitiendo los mismo mantras sin atender a lo que decís.



He escrito en este hilo para corregir una pequeña desinformación: según la prensa especializada en calentar el mercado cripto la prensa rusa decía que iban permitir a sus empresas hacer pagos en Bitcoin y criptos y un link a la agencia rusa TASS como fuente.

A diferencia de vosotros, he ido a la fuente y he visto que no habla de Bitcoin ni de criptomonedas en ningún momento y os he avisado.

Se que no lo vas a agradecer porque preferirías que fuera cierta la mentira. A que te molaría que fuera cierto lo de las empresas rusas pagando en Bitcoin? Te mola tanto que te jode que te digan que no es cierto.

Estoy en este hilo desde el comienzo y me ha enriquecido mucho: me interesan la psicología humana, los sesgos cognitivos y grupales especialmente. En este hilo-secta donde no se agradece la información cuando no se corresponde con los deseos, se aprende mucho.

Pero ya digo que prefiero observar que participar, sois demasiado desagradables con quién no repite vuestras consignas, aunque entre con la única intención de aportar información, o en este caso a avisar de que estáis tomando por cierto algo que es falso.

Os sigo leyendo, aunque tengo que decir que el hilo pierde fuerza, ya sólo quedais los más fanáticos


----------



## gapema (8 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> He escrito en este hilo para corregir una pequeña desinformación: según la prensa especializada en calentar el mercado cripto la prensa rusa decía que iban permitir a sus empresas hacer pagos en Bitcoin y criptos y un link a la agencia rusa TASS como fuente.
> 
> A diferencia de vosotros, he ido a la fuente y he visto que no habla de Bitcoin ni de criptomonedas en ningún momento y os he avisado.
> 
> ...



Siento joderte tu hombre de paja pero me la suda lo que hagan el estado ruso y la prensa rusa.

Ánimo que de todo se sale


----------



## Burbujarras (8 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> He escrito en este hilo para corregir una pequeña desinformación: según la prensa especializada en calentar el mercado cripto la prensa rusa decía que iban permitir a sus empresas hacer pagos en Bitcoin y criptos y un link a la agencia rusa TASS como fuente.
> 
> A diferencia de vosotros, he ido a la fuente y he visto que no habla de Bitcoin ni de criptomonedas en ningún momento y os he avisado.
> 
> ...



La hiperbitcoinización que dices sólo es promocionada por subnormales, pero lo son por imitación, veían durante décadas a sus papis decir de la vuelta del oro este octubre el gueno gracias a Rusia y China, y les querían imitar. En realidad no hay más que monero.


----------



## gapema (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## Rajoy (9 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> He escrito en este hilo para corregir una pequeña desinformación: según la prensa especializada en calentar el mercado cripto la prensa rusa decía que iban permitir a sus empresas hacer pagos en Bitcoin y criptos y un link a la agencia rusa TASS como fuente.
> 
> A diferencia de vosotros, he ido a la fuente y he visto que no habla de Bitcoin ni de criptomonedas en ningún momento y os he avisado.
> 
> ...



Yo particularmente te agradezco cualquier puntualización destinada a corregir una información errónea. Es lo que todos deberíamos de hacer: ir a la fuente y comprobar la noticia.

Pero debo confesarte que lo que me ha motivado a responderte no es eso. Ha sido lo de "me interesan la psicología humana, los sesgos cognitivos y grupales especialmente". Lo leí ayer noche y no pude evitar una carcajada. Y aún me descojono ...

Si te interesan "los sesgos cognitivos y grupales" te puedo recomendar otro hilo-secta en el que colabora un tal Spielzeug: ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL.
Es un tipo con un "sesgo cognitivo" de libro. Ha escrito ingentes parrafadas hiperdocumentadas y curradas en los sucesivos Hilos del Oro (I al XI) durante una década. Hilos que no es que hayan perdido fuerza, es que han sido abandonados ya hasta por los más fanáticos, él incluído. Pero no porque se haya recuperado de ese sesgo cognitivo, ya que sigue dando la chapa en el hilo que he comentado más arriba y en algunos otros (Rusia rompe la baraja: el petro-rublo-gold, por ejemplo) sólo aquí en Burbuja. Y a saber donde más "colabora".

Es cierto que el hilo del bitcoin lleva tiempo decayendo. El mundo cripto está muy activo y cada día aparecen nuevos proyectos que consiguen captar la atención de desarrolladores, inversores y público en general. Pero aún no se ha tenido que fusionar con un hilo de shitcoins para hacer algo más de bulto.
Y ni siquiera si eso ocurriera podrás venir aquí a darnos lecciones porque eso es lo que es el hilo ORO y PLATA POST OFICIAL. Un refrito de los hilos del oro y la plata en el que resisten los más fanáticos partidarios del oro y la plata con su "sesgo cognitivo" intacto. Inasequibles al desaliento ...

Y ojo, no seré yo el que diga que el oro o la plata carecen de valor pero, al igual que en el caso del bitcoin o cualquier otro activo en este corrupto e hipermanipulado mundo, no son su valor ni, especialmente, sus utilidades monetaria, industrial, tecnológica o cualquier otra, las que determinan su adopción, nivel de utilización y precio. Es la política y los manejos de las élites que controlan el cotarro.
Y en el caso del oro y la plata, mercados manipulados hasta la náusea desde hace muchas décadas, eso es más cierto que en la mayoría de mercados en general y que en el de bitcoin en particular. Eso es lo que tu "sesgo cognitivo" te impide ver igual que te impide ver que, seguramente, no tenga remedio. Si llega el día en el que Rusia y China hacen valer sus reservas de oro, el común de los mortales seguiremos sin poder aprovecharnos de su valor porque su "precio para los particulares" será otro, su posesión será limitada, sus canales de venta suprimidos o directamente será confiscado, como ya ha ocurrido en el pasado.

Para acabar te voy a compartir algo sin demasiadas esperanzas de que la luz se haga en tu cerebro. Está escrito por Miguel de Cervantes hace cinco siglos:

Querido Sancho, compruebo con pesar como los palacios son ocupados por gañanes y las chozas por sabios. Nunca fui defensor de reyes, pero peores son aquellos que engañan al pueblo con trucos y mentiras, prometiendo lo que saben que nunca les darán.
País este, amado Sancho, que destronan reyes y coronan a piratas pensando que el oro del rey será repartido entre el pueblo, sin saber que los piratas solo reparten entre piratas.

Sigue soñando juguetillo ...


----------



## barborico (9 Oct 2022)

Pero que gracia me hace el orero este:



> Según la *publicidad* de la CNN, en 2011 era habitual que la gente comprase de todo usando Bitcoin (jajajaja) y lo hacía para protegerse de la política monetaria de la fed.



Siguendo su "línea de argumentación", como en ese momento decían que bitcoin era güeno tendría que haber sido una mala inversión, ídem con el resto de apariciones en los medios.

Sería la primera vez que un medio de comunicación publicita algo con semejante retorno a posteriori.

Pero vamos a ver lo que para este señor es "publicidad":


https://www.ccn.com/bitcoin-mainstream-media/



Nueve. Nueve apariciones en los medios en el espacio de 15 meses. Los 17 anteriores con 0 "publicidad". Cuando ya empezaron a tener algun valor las monedas generadas y algún negocio pionero las empezó a aceptar, ya se empezaron a fijar, ya no era una cosa de criptográfos frikis.

Estaría bien saber que opina del vídeo Bitcoin: el elemento cero aunque me lo imagino (neuromarketing bla bla bla, me tiene ignorado así que no lo ha visto).


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Oct 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Yo particularmente te agradezco cualquier puntualización destinada a corregir una información errónea. Es lo que todos deberíamos de hacer: ir a la fuente y comprobar la noticia.
> 
> Pero debo confesarte que lo que me ha motivado a responderte no es eso. Ha sido lo de "me interesan la psicología humana, los sesgos cognitivos y grupales especialmente". Lo leí ayer noche y no pude evitar una carcajada. Y aún me descojono ...
> 
> ...



Es una pena que para ti dar la chapa sea sinónimo de no hablar bien de Bitcoin.

Me limito a describir lo que veo:

1. Bitcoin fue promocionado por los mass media desde 2011. Puedes comprobarlo, el vídeo de la CNN utiliza técnicas de marketing (es muy popular, es nuevo, es el futuro...). La realidad es que antes de ese momento no lo conocíais ni vosotros.

2. No he visto lo mismo con el oro. Cualquier noticia relevante al respecto es ignorada sistemáticamente en la "prensa libre". Y HAY noticias relevantes al respecto pero hay que acudir a la prensa local de esos países. Si sigues los hilos en los que doy la tabarra, verás que prácticamente siempre van acompañados de link a la fuente original

3. Las criptos, en este momento, son un fenómeno occidental. En occidente es donde están los exchanges y "pese al peligro que supone para los bancos centrales" no se ha legislado en contra. Fuera de occidente están prohibidas o limitadas en la mayoría de los países.

4. Me encanta observar la criptomnesia en acción y ver cómo os creéis originales repitiendo lo que los mass media occidentales repiten desde hace más de una década.

5. Me encanta ver cómo negais los hechos y me insultais con más o menos gracia por presentarlos. Me encanta ver que cuando faltan argumentos se insinúan oscuras intenciones para no debatir.

*En el foro, este lugar donde se está "un paso por delante del resto" se empezó a hablar de Bitcoin después de que apareciese en los medios*. Lo puedes comprobar aquí, en el primer hilo oficial de Bitcoin que reúne las aportaciones anteriores al respecto:






*Tema mítico* : - Hilo oficial bitcoin (I)


Estimados conforeros, Para celebrar que ya anda la cotización flirteando con los 50$, ya es hora de tener un hilo oficial del bitcoin en el principal. Os dejo estas dos gráficas para que reflexionéis: Aquí tenéis deberes para los novatos. Links a hilos del foro sobre...




www.burbuja.info





Lo siento, los medios globalistas se os adelantaron, sólo repetís lo que decía la CNN en 2011: _hay una nueva divisa digital anónima que te protege de la política monetaria de los bancos centrales_.


----------



## Red Star (9 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es una pena que para ti dar la chapa sea sinónimo de no hablar bien de Bitcoin.
> 
> Me limito a describir lo que veo:
> 
> ...



Bla, bla, bla...

Nosotros seguimos siendo millonarios y tú todavía estás esperando a que tus onzas te saquen de pobre. Lo que importan son los resultados, no tener razón a toda costa.

¿Quién ha sido más listo? Has tenido toda una década y sigues igual.

¿Te imaginas no comprar acciones de una empresa porque tienes acciones de otra? Pues así te veo yo a ti.

Todo es temporal, y tú no has sabido, ni sabes todavía, adaptarte a las circunstancias.

No me gusta ser prepotente, pero es que lo tuyo ya cansa.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Oct 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Lo que importan son los resultados, no tener razón a toda costa



Ha acabado el partido ya? Creo que dicen que pitan el final en 2030. Enhorabuena si sabes controlar los tiempos y hacerte rico, si ese es tu objetivo en la vida.

Cierto es que he subestimado la estupidez humana y el poder de la "prensa libre" para promocionar su agenda que son los fundamentales en los que se apoya Bitcoin. Tiene buenos fundamentales pero lo que está en juego es la divisa que sustituya al dólar y China y Rusia lo tienen claro.

Me encanta ver que os apena que no sea rico, en este hilo siempre se preocupan por mi, mi salud mental, mi situación económica. Sois buena gente, está claro


----------



## barborico (9 Oct 2022)

> *En el foro, este lugar donde se está "un paso por delante del resto" se empezó a hablar de Bitcoin después de que apareciese en los medios*. Lo puedes comprobar aquí, en el primer hilo oficial de Bitcoin que reúne las aportaciones anteriores al respecto:
> 
> Lo siento, los medios globalistas se os adelantaron, sólo repetís lo que decía la CNN en 2011: _hay una nueva divisa digital anónima que te protege de la política monetaria de los bancos centrales_.



La inventada que te has metido para seguir en la fase de negación:






Economía: - BitCoin, la moneda virtual (The Economist)


BitCoin un sistema monetario descentralizado de código abierto encriptado En vez de "encriptado" debería decir cifrado. ¿Los nuevos corticoles? BitCoin un sistema monetario descentralizado de código abierto encriptado - AplicacionesEmpresariales.com BitCoin un sistema monetario...




www.burbuja.info









Bitcoin, moneda virtual descentralizada contra la tiranía de los bancos centrales


Bitcoin es un sistema monetario electrónico de codigo abierto sin ningún servidor central basado en tecnología P2P. Los usuarios guardan su dinero virtual con una clave de cifrado que les permite realizar transferencias directas entre ellos anonimamente en la red. El sistema está ideado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## |SNaKe| (9 Oct 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Bla, bla, bla...
> 
> Nosotros seguimos siendo millonarios y tú todavía estás esperando a que tus onzas te saquen de pobre. Lo que importan son los resultados, no tener razón a toda costa.
> 
> ...



Más claro imposible, el oro y Bitcoin comparten muchas características pero hay dos en las que Bitcoin es superior, la primera es la infalsificabilidad y la segunda la usabilidad.

Te la pueden meter muy fácilmente con un lingote de oro falso con el núcleo de plomo y de la misma forma es muy difícil trasladar mil millones de oro físico de forma discreta, muy costoso e inseguro, por el contrario Bitcoin es imposible de falsificar y muy fácilmente verificable por cualquier usuario con una mierda de raspberry pi y puedes transportar 1000 millones de dólares en Bitcoin por 15 céntimos y de forma totalmente anónima, discreta y segura.

Los goldboys estan desactualizados no lo siguiente.


----------



## |SNaKe| (9 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ha acabado el partido ya? Creo que dicen que pitan el final en 2030. Enhorabuena si sabes controlar los tiempos y hacerte rico, si ese es tu objetivo en la vida.
> 
> Cierto es que he subestimado la estupidez humana y el poder de la "prensa libre" para promocionar su agenda que son los fundamentales en los que se apoya Bitcoin. Tiene buenos fundamentales pero lo que está en juego es la divisa que sustituya al dólar y China y Rusia lo tienen claro.
> 
> Me encanta ver que os apena que no sea rico, en este hilo siempre se preocupan por mi, mi salud mental, mi situación económica. Sois buena gente, está claro



Tu no te enteras de nada, poner de ejemplo a china y Rusia, es de ser ignorante y borrego a cuotas inimaginables. Bitcoin va de la autosoberania no de la soberanía de los estados y de regímenes totalitarios. China y Rusia que hagan lo que les salga de la polla que yo haré lo mismo, solo hay que ver lo que hace China con sus esclavos y el timovid.

Eres un engañao de la vida.

Los Estados quieren oro y no Bitcoin porque Bitcoin les quita su poder y el oro les mantiene su chiringuito so lerdo, el oro es fácilmente manipulable a través del oro papel, en serio, me da hasta asco tener que hablar contigo de la ignorancia que te traes.

Siento un desprecio hacia los ignorantes como tu, seguro que te has metido las 4 banderillas.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Oct 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> puedes transportar 1000 millones de dólares en Bitcoin por 15 céntimos y de forma totalmente anónima, discreta y segura.



De que te sirve transferir (no transportar, sólo se transporta lo tangible) si sólo lo puedes liquidar en occidente y en divisas occidentales sin tener problemas legales?

Transferir bitcoins a China o a Rusia donde puedes tener problemas legales para liquidarlos no tiene mucho sentido. Es decir, Bitcoin sólo es líquido en occidente y sólo mientras las autoridades monetarias lo permitan (mientras sea promocionado por la "prensa libre" no tenéis que preocuparos).

Son precisamente las divisas occidentales las que, en mi opinión, van a sufrir más en la guerra monetaria que vivimos actualmente en la que está en juego cuál va a ser el medio de pago de la energía, las materias primas y de las transacciones internacionales en general. Son consideradas "divisas hostiles" por cada vez más países ya que pueden ser bloqueadas a voluntad de quienes pretenden imponer su agenda. 

Hay un sistema monetario nuevo en el que las exportaciones de realizan con las divisas de los países implicados. Y, por lo que dicen los países implicados y es deliberadamente ignorado por la "prensa libre" que primo-ciona el Bitcoin, el colateral es el oro.

Un saludo!


----------



## Rajoy (9 Oct 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es una pena que para ti dar la chapa sea sinónimo de no hablar bien de Bitcoin.
> 
> Me limito a describir lo que veo:
> 
> ...



Llevo siguiendo bitcoin desde que cotizaba a 10$ aunque entré un poco más tarde después de estudiarlo durante unos meses. Y como yo, unos cuantos en este foro.

En estos años hemos visto primero ignorar por completo a bitcoin (por más que ahora saques una noticia de 2011) y luego machacarlo en los medios cada vez que repuntaba: blanqueo de capitales, deep web (drogas, armas y demás), esquema ponzi, no regulado, hipervolátil, sin respaldo, sin valor intrínseco, salvaje oeste, tecnotulipán, ilíquido, … y, por supuesto, cada vez que se despeñaba su cotización, que han sido unas cuantas.
Cuestionado por la falta de regulación y por los hackeos de algunos de sus exchanges, por sus forks, por el consumo de energía de la POW, …
En la prensa general, en la económica, en la tele, en las declaraciones de los políticos, de los ecologistas y de los banqueros. Aquí en Hispañistán y en el resto del mundo. Durante una década. Y lo que te rondaré, porque bitcoin sigue sin gustar al poder.

Estaban todos ! Recuerdo a Jamie Dimon, Warren Buffet, Bill Gates, Ben Bernanke, Mario Draghi, … promocionando bitcoin a tope. Qué tiempos aquellos !

Y eso no sólo lo hemos vivido los bitcoiners (y nocoiners !) de este hilo, tu también lo has vivido puesto que nos aburres con tus soporíferas disquisiciones oro vs. Bitcoin desde hace muchos años.

Podría pensar que eres un embustero o un subnormal profundo pero, sinceramente, no creo ni una cosa ni la otra porque muchas veces he leído lo que has escrito y suele ser coherente y bien documentado, aunque tu sesgo cognitivo te impida ver que siempre está escorado hacia el mismo lado. Y cuando el resultado de un estudio o argumentación está predeterminado, carece de toda validez precisamente porque es *sesgado*.

Pero si, habiendo vivido lo mismo que nosotros durante estos años, eres capaz de afirmar que el poder ha estado apoyando a bitcoin, es que tu “sesgo cognitivo” es mucho mayor de lo que pensaba y no eres capaz de percibir la realidad tal como es. Hazme caso, busca ayuda.


----------



## Spielzeug (9 Oct 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Llevo siguiendo bitcoin desde que cotizaba a 10$ aunque entré un poco más tarde después de estudiarlo durante unos meses. Y como yo, unos cuantos en este foro



Cuando empezaste a seguir Bitcoin ya había salido en la CNN y aún así puedes considerarte un early adopter.

Cuando lo estudiaste llegaste a las mismas conclusiones conclusiones que la decía la CNN en el vídeo de 2011. Enhorabuena, está claro que tus conclusiones son originales tuyas y nadie te ha dado una visión sesgada de la realidad cuando decían que en 2011 era una divisa con la que la gente hacia compras habitualmente (mentira, no lo conocía nadie antes de salir en la tele, tu tampoco).

Si crees que es casualidad y el publirreportaje de la CNN es obra de un becario despistado al que luego despidieron por "poner en peligro a los bancos centrales" al hablar de BTC, eres muy ingenuo. 

La postura de la cita de Londres respecto a BTC quedó claro con la portada de The Economist:




El mismo año de esa portada, 2014, Rusia anunció su esquema monetario de exportar en rublos y desde entonces se ha liado parda.

En 2019, el gobernador del Banco central inglés propone una cripto (posiblemente Bitcoin viendo la portada anterior) para sustituir al dólar. A lo que China responde que no, que volvemos al patrón oro y declaró la guerra al "virus" que amenazaba el mundo. 

En concreto declaró la guerra al mismo virus que desde sus medios de comunicación, como es la CNN, promociona Bitcoin desde hace más de una década:




Si, está todo bien documentado en los hilos que he ido abriendo al respecto.


----------



## farang (10 Oct 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Tu no te enteras de nada, poner de ejemplo a china y Rusia, es de ser ignorante y borrego a cuotas inimaginables. Bitcoin va de la autosoberania no de la soberanía de los estados y de regímenes totalitarios. China y Rusia que hagan lo que les salga de la polla que yo haré lo mismo, solo hay que ver lo que hace China con sus esclavos y el timovid.
> 
> Eres un engañao de la vida.
> 
> ...



Cuando crees que colapsara el ponzi del oro papel? Esta decada o la siguiente?


----------



## kynes (10 Oct 2022)

farang dijo:


> Cuando crees que colapsara el ponzi del oro papel? Esta decada o la siguiente?



Antes de 2030 seguramente "...
La implementación completa de Basilea III ha sufrido retrasos: habiéndose acordado en 2010, se preveía que Basilea III fuese introducido entre 2013 y 2015. Luego, la implementación se aplazó para marzo de 2019 y ahora será desde el 1.º de enero de 2022 en un lapso de cinco años.[8]..."


----------



## Burbujarras (10 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Antes de 2030 seguramente "...
> La implementación completa de Basilea III ha sufrido retrasos: habiéndose acordado en 2010, se preveía que Basilea III fuese introducido entre 2013 y 2015. Luego, la implementación se aplazó para marzo de 2019 y ahora será desde el 1.º de enero de 2022 en un lapso de cinco años.[8]..."



Ok aceptamos pulpo, y cuando el precio del oro siga en la mierda, la boomerria del oro admitirá que "el papel" era otra conspiranoia más, o aludirán a alguna trama urdida en blablabla?


----------



## kynes (10 Oct 2022)

Burbujarras dijo:


> Ok aceptamos pulpo, y cuando el precio del oro siga en la mierda, la boomerria del oro admitirá que "el papel" era otra conspiranoia más, o aludirán a alguna trama urdida en blablabla?



Basel III dicen que debería hacer que suba el oro físico.


----------



## cholesfer (10 Oct 2022)

Vamos a lo que vamos...

Si vemos el volumen en las gráficas de BTC, desde este mínimo hace unas semanas sobre los 17k, observamos un aumento bastante significativo del Volumen...que no se está traduciendo en el precio.

Manos débiles que venden y ballenas que compran? Podemos estar a las puertas de un rally más o menos significativo? Será en noviembre? Diciembre?

Saludos.


----------



## farang (10 Oct 2022)

No hago predicciones ya, pero según la historia de bitcoin, suele tardar 12 meses desde el ath en hacer mínimos del ciclo.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (10 Oct 2022)

farang dijo:


> No hago predicciones ya, pero según la historia de bitcoin, suele tardar 12 meses desde el ath en hacer mínimos del ciclo.



Opino igual, hasta ahora la teoría de ciclos de 4 años se ha cumplido ya tres veces seguidas, por lo tanto lo que dices es válido.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Oct 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Vamos a lo que vamos...
> 
> Si vemos el volumen en las gráficas de BTC, desde este mínimo hace unas semanas sobre los 17k, observamos un aumento bastante significativo del Volumen...que no se está traduciendo en el precio.
> 
> ...




Se va a los 10000 facil

Han estado comprando esas manos debiles mientras los grandes vendian, en cuanto pegue un bajonazo, cosa que esta a punto de suceder esas manos debiles van a vender con perdidas y se va al guano.


----------



## nandin83 (10 Oct 2022)

farang dijo:


> No hago predicciones ya, pero según la historia de bitcoin, suele tardar 12 meses desde el ath en hacer mínimos del ciclo.



De acuerdo contigo.

El ath de bitcoin fue el 10 de noviembre del año pasado. Viendo la gráfica del precio de bitcoin respecto a los halvings creo que hasta mayo/junio del 2023 no empezará a remontar.


----------



## El Anarquista (10 Oct 2022)

farang dijo:


> No hago predicciones ya, pero según la historia de bitcoin, suele tardar 12 meses desde el ath en hacer mínimos del ciclo.




Esa es la historia sin una buena burbuja como la del 2000 o una crisis como la del 2007, el halving explica tanto como la alineación de Saturno o las visceras de una cabra montesa, sin la FED imprimiendo dinero el btc se va al guano como ya se vio en 2018.


----------



## gapema (10 Oct 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Esa es la historia sin una buena burbuja como la del 2000 o una crisis como la del 2007, el halving explica tanto como la alineación de Saturno o las visceras de una cabra montesa, sin la FED imprimiendo dinero el btc se va al guano como ya se vio en 2018.



No claro, oferta y demanda no influye, hay que joderse con las estupideces que sueltan los nocoiners amargados


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Oct 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Esa es la historia sin una buena burbuja como la del 2000 o una crisis como la del 2007, el halving explica tanto como la alineación de Saturno o las visceras de una cabra montesa, sin la FED imprimiendo dinero el btc se va al guano como ya se vio en 2018.



Tuvimos un evento jodido en el encarcelamiento masivo de principios del 2020 por la tos esa y ahí ya pudimos ver más o menos cómo pintaría la cosa. Caída notable y rápida pero también fue el activo que más rápidamente se recupero y el que mejor trayectoria tuvo posteriormente. El típico comportamiento nervioso de un activo joven pero con mucho futuro


----------



## kynes (10 Oct 2022)

¿Que sabéis del Bug de LN? 








Bug freezes bitcoin inside Lightning Network for hours


Bitcoin Lightning Network researchers discovered a critical BTCD and LND bug, freezing funds inside the Lightning Network for a few hours.




protos.com


----------



## El Anarquista (10 Oct 2022)

gapema dijo:


> No claro, oferta y demanda no influye, hay que joderse con las estupideces que sueltan los nocoiners amargados




Claro que influye, ahora hay DISTRIBUCION :-D.... El halving ya fue y da igual , los listos ya soltaron sus bitcoins a finales de 2021, ahora tienen rico cash.


----------



## cholesfer (10 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Se va a los 10000 facil
> 
> Han estado comprando esas manos debiles mientras los grandes vendian, en cuanto pegue un bajonazo, cosa que esta a punto de suceder esas manos debiles van a vender con perdidas y se va al guano.



Si lo dices tú, voy a comprar ahora mismo 6k más.

Gracias.


----------



## gapema (10 Oct 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Claro que influye, ahora hay DISTRIBUCION :-D.... El halving ya fue y da igual , los listos ya soltaron sus bitcoins a finales de 2021, ahora tienen rico cash.



Está más cerca el próximo halvening (un año y medio) que el anterior (hace ya dos años y medio).

Ni para cosas tan obvias os molestáis en informaros . Normal que tengáis esas opiniones


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Que sabéis del Bug de LN?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí hay información. Parece ser que hubo un bug en la implementación del taproot en btcd. Lo han solucionado rápido.









[bug]: Fail to chain sync on `testnet3` & `mainnet` errors relating to: script witness item is larger than the max allowed size · Issue #7002 · lightningnetwork/lnd


Background Fail to chain sync on testnet3. The node does show it is up to the tip of the chain , but remains unsynced due to errors 2022-10-09 18:42:39.886 [ERR] LNWL: Unable to process chain reorg...




github.com


----------



## kynes (10 Oct 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Aquí hay información. Parece ser que hubo un bug en la implementación del taproot en btcd. Lo han solucionado rápido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primera noticia que veo en español Red Lightning de Bitcoin tuvo su primera gran interrupción

No me queda claro si ya se pueden actualizar los nodos?


----------



## nandin83 (10 Oct 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Esa es la historia sin una buena burbuja como la del 2000 o una crisis como la del 2007, el halving explica tanto como la alineación de Saturno o las visceras de una cabra montesa, sin la FED imprimiendo dinero el btc se va al guano como ya se vio en 2018.






La alineación con Saturno funciona bastante bien por lo visto. La única duda es si la sangría de este junio pasado va a ser el mínimo de este ciclo o no.


----------



## El Anarquista (11 Oct 2022)

nandin83 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1222735
> 
> 
> La alineación con Saturno funciona bastante bien por lo visto. La única duda es si la sangría de este junio pasado va a ser el mínimo de este ciclo o no.



Si tanto explica el halving ¿qué pasaría si el halving fuese en el contexto actual? :-D.... No pasaría nada precisamente PORQUE EN SÍ MISMO EL HALVING NO EXPLICA NADA... Lo que explicará serán otros factores externos a bitcoin, otros mercados, políticas monetarías, ciclos anteriores... Pero el halving en sí no determina nada... si btc ha subido al igual que las Bolsas tras lo del COVID será POR LAS POLÍTICAS MONETARIAS, NO POR EL PUTO HALVING... :-D... Por eso precisamente si el contexto es igual a 2007, a 2000 la explicación del halving cae porque caería el contexto en el que ha estado bitcoin en la última década, que es de ayuda de la FED y los bancos centrales :-D... El halving es un factor entre otros, en sí mismo no explica nada, el halving "ayudara" si el contexto es favorable. Si no es favorable da igual.


----------



## El Anarquista (11 Oct 2022)

De hecho la "ley" (sic) de que los mínimos de un ciclo no pueden ser inferiores al ath anterior ya se ha roto :-D... Lo que demuestra que no era "ley" de nada :-D... Además es que se podría buscar casos similares como el del oro en 1980 donde para superar el ATH hicieron falta casi 3 décadas :-D... Con lo cual lo del halving no es que sea una "ley eterna", hay un DESEO DE QUE SEA UNA LEY ETERNA :-D...


----------



## nandin83 (11 Oct 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Si tanto explica el halving ¿qué pasaría si el halving fuese en el contexto actual? :-D.... No pasaría nada precisamente PORQUE EN SÍ MISMO EL HALVING NO EXPLICA NADA... Lo que explicará serán otros factores externos a bitcoin, otros mercados, políticas monetarías, ciclos anteriores... Pero el halving en sí no determina nada... si btc ha subido al igual que las Bolsas tras lo del COVID será POR LAS POLÍTICAS MONETARIAS, NO POR EL PUTO HALVING... :-D... Por eso precisamente si el contexto es igual a 2007, a 2000 la explicación del halving cae porque caería el contexto en el que ha estado bitcoin en la última década, que es de ayuda de la FED y los bancos centrales :-D... El halving es un factor entre otros, en sí mismo no explica nada, el halving "ayudara" si el contexto es favorable. Si no es favorable da igual.



Tranquilo tío, que te va a dar un patatús.

Y las políticas monetarias se reducen a darle cera a la impresora. Ése es único contexto. Dudo mucho que alguien tenga los cojones de intentar reducir el circulante sin afectar a la recaudación de los estados. De hecho nuestros amigos usanos nos están metiendo toda su inflación de los últimos 3 años por el culo. Mucho más sencillo llevar a la ruina a tus vasallos que arreglar las cosas en casa.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Oct 2022)

El halving explica claramente algunas cosas:

1.- Que el protocolo de Bitcoin funciona como un puto reloj suizo.
2.- Que el protocolo de Bitcoin es inexorable.
3.- Que la existencia de una moneda global deflacionaria es perfectamente posible.
4.- Que Bitcoin resiste frente a viento y marea.
5.- Que el FUD sobre la muerte por espiral deflacionaria es una patraña.
6.- Que las únicas leyes que pueden aplicarse a Bitcoin son las reglas de propio protocolo.

Así que es perfectamente comprensible que, aunque no por previsible y poco novedoso ya, cada halving sea un pequeño evento económico para aquellos de nosotros que todavía nos maravillamos con este gigantesco esfuerzo criptográfico de soberanía ciudadana.


----------



## El Anarquista (11 Oct 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El halving explica claramente algunas cosas:
> 
> 1.- Que el protocolo de Bitcoin funciona como un puto reloj suizo.
> 2.- Que el protocolo de Bitcoin es inexorable.
> ...




Ahh si, igual que con Litecoin u otras :-D... Si el protocolo dice que habrá un halving pues habrá un halving, pero de lo que se habla aquí es de si SIRVE PARA ESPECULAR, no si habrá halving.

Si hay halving y pale un 75% menos a mí me da igual el halving :-D


----------



## gapema (11 Oct 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Si tanto explica el halving ¿qué pasaría si el halving fuese en el contexto actual? :-D.... No pasaría nada precisamente PORQUE EN SÍ MISMO EL HALVING NO EXPLICA NADA... Lo que explicará serán otros factores externos a bitcoin, otros mercados, políticas monetarías, ciclos anteriores... Pero el halving en sí no determina nada... si btc ha subido al igual que las Bolsas tras lo del COVID será POR LAS POLÍTICAS MONETARIAS, NO POR EL PUTO HALVING... :-D... Por eso precisamente si el contexto es igual a 2007, a 2000 la explicación del halving cae porque caería el contexto en el que ha estado bitcoin en la última década, que es de ayuda de la FED y los bancos centrales :-D... El halving es un factor entre otros, en sí mismo no explica nada, el halving "ayudara" si el contexto es favorable. Si no es favorable da igual.



Vamos, que acabas de aprender que queda menos para el siguiente halvening que lo ha pasado desde el anterior... y por no reconocerlo estas haciendo piruetas. Por lo menos si te educamos da las putas gracias.

El bitcoin no ha subido y ha bajado igual que las bolsas. El bitcoin vale el TRIPLE que antes del covid, la bolsa vale igual, aproximadamente.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Oct 2022)

Se va esto al guano, no se si estais viendo las graficas, terrible, simplemente terrible...

Bueno para el que se haya gastado una pasta de dinero fiat que hoy por hoy es el que vale para la coca, los barcos y las putes en dinero falso digital, para ese es lo de terrible.


----------



## Thundercat (11 Oct 2022)

¿Qué pasa con las criptos?
Yo el precio lo veo igual que hace un més
No sé porque están todos los influencers chillando


----------



## kynes (11 Oct 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con las criptos?
> Yo el precio lo veo igual que hace un més
> No sé porque están todos los influencers chillando



Viven de vender drama.

A mi me sorprende más que después del error crítico de ayer de Lightning Network que congeló (todos?) los nodos por varias horas, no se haya publicado apenas nada. No lo entiendo, tampoco me quita el sueño. Quizás era una noticia demasiado técnica para darle difusión mediática. Pero que un solo desarrollador pueda tirar abajo el principal L2 destinado a dar utilidad a Bitcoin me suena raro. Sobre todo porque hace apenas unas semanas otro de los desarrolladores más tempranos de Bitcoin advirtió de un posible Bug oculto (que podría ser descubierto o no). Si tuviera que pensar mal , pensaría que están llamando a "experimentar" a un colectivo muy concreto de usuarios. Espero nuevos "Bugs" en próximos meses.


----------



## MIP (11 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Viven de vender drama.
> 
> A mi me sorprende más que después del error crítico de ayer de Lightning Network que congeló (todos?) los nodos por varias horas, no se haya publicado apenas nada. No lo entiendo, tampoco me quita el sueño. Quizás era una noticia demasiado técnica para darle difusión mediática. Pero que un solo desarrollador pueda tirar abajo el principal L2 destinado a dar utilidad a Bitcoin me suena raro. Sobre todo porque hace apenas unas semanas otro de los desarrolladores más tempranos de Bitcoin advirtió de un posible Bug oculto (que podría ser descubierto o no). Si tuviera que pensar mal , pensaría que están llamando a "experimentar" a un colectivo muy concreto de usuarios. Espero nuevos "Bugs" en próximos meses.



No lo tira un desarrollador, solamente ha afectado a una implementación concreta de LN. Otra cosa es que sea usada por la mayoría. 

El meollo esta aquí:
“With BIP-342, the maximum script size limit of 10000 bytes no longer applies. The witness script size is only implicitly bounded by the block weight limit.”

Lo que no entiendo, que lo comentan en el propio issue, es como esto se les ha podido colar en los tests unitarios automáticos.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## |SNaKe| (11 Oct 2022)

Google selects Coinbase to take cloud payments with cryptocurrencies and will use its custody tool


----------



## kynes (11 Oct 2022)

MIP dijo:


> No lo tira un desarrollador, solamente ha afectado a una implementación concreta de LN. Otra cosa es que sea usada por la mayoría.
> 
> El meollo esta aquí:
> “With BIP-342, the maximum script size limit of 10000 bytes no longer applies. The witness script size is only implicitly bounded by the block weight limit.”
> ...





El problema según entendí lo creó un solo tío enviando parámetros que se consideraba inusuales o "fuera de rango". Que se les haya colado no es sorprendente, pasa en cualquier proyecto software y se arregla, o el proyecto acaba muerto o siendo reemplazado por otra cosa, o la gente lo acepta y punto. La cuestión es que en este caso no estamos hablando del Cyberpunk 2077 , sino de un protocolo de pagos que pretende una adopción masiva.


----------



## El Anarquista (11 Oct 2022)

El problema según entendí lo creó un solo tío enviando parámetros que se consideraba inusuales o "fuera de rango". Que se les haya colado no es sorprendente, pasa en cualquier proyecto software y se arregla, o el proyecto acaba muerto o siendo reemplazado por otra cosa, o la gente lo acepta y punto. La cuestión es que en este caso no estamos hablando del Cyberpunk 2077 , sino de un protocolo de pagos que pretende una adopción masiva.
[/QUOTE]

Esto es gravísimo, me recuerda a los tiempos de IOTA :-D... Espero que hagan un poco de autocrítica y dejen de decir que LN es una red de pagos escalable y descentralizada. ¿a quién le reclaman los que quisieron pagar en ese momento las pipas con bitcoins? :-D...

Y estamos en 19k, esto es un fallo permisible en un criptochicharro como iota que capitaliza 1000 millones, no en algo con una capitalización de 300.000 millones :-D... Ufff, tiene que ir a su precio natural después de este bug :-D... Iré informando como Sota de Espadas de las bajadas: 19k, 17k, 15k, 13k , 12k ejejej... Bueno, aunque él informa solo al alza, cuando cae no...


----------



## gapema (11 Oct 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> El problema según entendí lo creó un solo tío enviando parámetros que se consideraba inusuales o "fuera de rango". Que se les haya colado no es sorprendente, pasa en cualquier proyecto software y se arregla, o el proyecto acaba muerto o siendo reemplazado por otra cosa, o la gente lo acepta y punto. La cuestión es que en este caso no estamos hablando del Cyberpunk 2077 , sino de un protocolo de pagos que pretende una adopción masiva.



Esto es gravísimo, me recuerda a los tiempos de IOTA :-D... Espero que hagan un poco de autocrítica y dejen de decir que LN es una red de pagos escalable y descentralizada. ¿a quién le reclaman los que quisieron pagar en ese momento las pipas con bitcoins? :-D...

Y estamos en 19k, esto es un fallo permisible en un criptochicharro como iota que capitaliza 1000 millones, no en algo con una capitalización de 300.000 millones :-D... Ufff, tiene que ir a su precio natural después de este bug :-D... Iré informando como Sota de Espadas de las bajadas: 19k, 17k, 15k, 13k , 12k ejejej... Bueno, aunque él informa solo al alza, cuando cae no...
[/QUOTE]
Sigues con tus subnormalidades. 

“Windows es una mierda y no vale para nada porque el programa que me he hecho en Java tiene un error y no me compila”.

Que tendrá que ver una cosa con la otra? Pues en esas estamos


----------



## sirpask (11 Oct 2022)

Me acaba de explotar la cabeza....

Europa preparandose para un invierno terrible por la falta de energia y.....BOOM!









Se suman mineros a Bitcoin y crece la dificultad de hallar la recompensa


Bitcoin rompió récords de hash rate y de dificultad de minado, en medio de la llegada de más mineros a la red.




www.criptonoticias.com


----------



## barborico (11 Oct 2022)

Pues aquí comiendo y comprando unos satos...


----------



## Rajoy (11 Oct 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> El problema según entendí lo creó un solo tío enviando parámetros que se consideraba inusuales o "fuera de rango". Que se les haya colado no es sorprendente, pasa en cualquier proyecto software y se arregla, o el proyecto acaba muerto o siendo reemplazado por otra cosa, o la gente lo acepta y punto. La cuestión es que en este caso no estamos hablando del Cyberpunk 2077 , sino de un protocolo de pagos que pretende una adopción masiva.



Esto es gravísimo, me recuerda a los tiempos de IOTA :-D... Espero que hagan un poco de autocrítica y dejen de decir que LN es una red de pagos escalable y descentralizada. ¿a quién le reclaman los que quisieron pagar en ese momento las pipas con bitcoins? :-D...

Y estamos en 19k, esto es un fallo permisible en un criptochicharro como iota que capitaliza 1000 millones, no en algo con una capitalización de 300.000 millones :-D... Ufff, tiene que ir a su precio natural después de este bug :-D... Iré informando como Sota de Espadas de las bajadas: 19k, 17k, 15k, 13k , 12k ejejej... Bueno, aunque él informa solo al alza, cuando cae no...
[/QUOTE]

Otro "sesgao".

La lightning network no es bitcoin. Es una capa por encima de la cual ha fallado solamente una de sus posibles implementaciones. No puedes empezar a hablar de la LN y en el siguiente párrafo ponerte a hablar de bitcoin como si fuera la misma cosa. Mañana puedes desarrollar tu la "anarquista network" sobre bitcoin y aunque sea una auténtica mierda, bitcoin seguirá teniendo una salud excelente.

La capitalización de mercado de bitcoin es de más de 360.000 millones de dólares y su volumen diario de unos 30.000 millones. El volumen diario de la lightning network no llega a los 700.000 dólares.

A ver si aprendemos a distinguir entre peras y manzanas antes de venir a decir chorradas ...


----------



## El Anarquista (11 Oct 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Esto es gravísimo, me recuerda a los tiempos de IOTA :-D... Espero que hagan un poco de autocrítica y dejen de decir que LN es una red de pagos escalable y descentralizada. ¿a quién le reclaman los que quisieron pagar en ese momento las pipas con bitcoins? :-D...
> 
> Y estamos en 19k, esto es un fallo permisible en un criptochicharro como iota que capitaliza 1000 millones, no en algo con una capitalización de 300.000 millones :-D... Ufff, tiene que ir a su precio natural después de este bug :-D... Iré informando como Sota de Espadas de las bajadas: 19k, 17k, 15k, 13k , 12k ejejej... Bueno, aunque él informa solo al alza, cuando cae no...



Otro "sesgao".

La lightning network no es bitcoin. Es una capa por encima de la cual ha fallado solamente una de sus posibles implementaciones. No puedes empezar a hablar de la LN y en el siguiente párrafo ponerte a hablar de bitcoin como si fuera la misma cosa. Mañana puedes desarrollar tu la "anarquista network" sobre bitcoin y aunque sea una auténtica mierda, bitcoin seguirá teniendo una salud excelente.

La capitalización de mercado de bitcoin es de más de 360.000 millones de dólares y su volumen diario de unos 30.000 millones. El volumen diario de la lightning network no llega a los 700.000 dólares.

A ver si aprendemos a distinguir entre peras y manzanas antes de venir a decir chorradas ...
[/QUOTE]


Pero no decíais que era ultraescalable con ln... Y si no lo es porque no decís que BTC no sirve para pagar un bocadillo de mortadela y nos dejamos de paridas? :-D


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Oct 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Otro "sesgao".
> 
> La lightning network no es bitcoin. Es una capa por encima de la cual ha fallado solamente una de sus posibles implementaciones. No puedes empezar a hablar de la LN y en el siguiente párrafo ponerte a hablar de bitcoin como si fuera la misma cosa. Mañana puedes desarrollar tu la "anarquista network" sobre bitcoin y aunque sea una auténtica mierda, bitcoin seguirá teniendo una salud excelente.
> 
> ...




Pero no decíais que era ultraescalable con ln... Y si no lo es porque no decís que BTC no sirve para pagar un bocadillo de mortadela y nos dejamos de paridas? :-D
[/QUOTE]


Entonces la lightning esta deberia ir al guano y quizas arrastrar a bitcoin con ella ?

Es como cuando vendian casoplones muy baratos en alguna urbanizacion que parecia apetecible pero cuando mis padres empezaban a preguntar salia el tema de que habia fallado el suministro de agua y esas casas no tenian agua por lo que caian en picado en precio ?

Era bastante comun cuando era pequeño estos temas.

Bitcoin sigue haciendo la denominada muerte anunciada del pajarraco, esta muy cerca a pegar la gran ostia.


----------



## kynes (12 Oct 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Me acaba de explotar la cabeza....
> 
> Europa preparandose para un invierno terrible por la falta de energia y.....BOOM!
> 
> ...



Intersantes dafos. El hashrate no baja por los nuevos antminers. Quien haya invertido en compratlo ahora tiene que ponerlos en funcionamiento si o si.

"... De acuerdo con este modelo, el costo de *minar 1 BTC con los equipos más eficientes (Antminer s19 XP, por ejemplo) es de USD 12.000*. Ese mismo costo sería de USD 17.000 para un equipo de gama media (como el Whatsminer M30). Los equipos con poca eficiencia minarían 1 BTC por USD 24.000.

En cualquier caso, estos números son relativos. En el pasado reciente, CriptoNotcias hizo reportes de los bajos costos de minar Bitcoin en países como Paraguay y Venezuela, en base al precio de la electricidad...."









Antminer S19 XP bajan de precio en un intento de que los mineros de criptomonedas vuelvan a ser rentables


Phil Harvey dijo que este tipo de minero suele durar un mínimo de 36 meses en una instalación operada por su empresa de criptomonedas Sabre56




es.cointelegraph.com




Bajo el precio de los antminers más eficientes para incentivar la mineria a 5600 USD por máquina. entre 11-15 meses para recuperar la inversión.


----------



## |SNaKe| (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Oct 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


>



Como dice Max Keiser, un esquema Ponzi no se puede desmantelar.


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Oct 2022)

To the hell...


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Oct 2022)

Acaba de salir el dato de inflación en EEUU y fatal, 6,6%. A comer rabo. Caída pa'bajo de todo.

Próxima subida en Noviembre de tipos de la FED que será gordo.


----------



## Blackmoon (13 Oct 2022)

6'6% la subyacente, 8'2% la total


----------



## _______ (14 Oct 2022)

Mas viejo que el cagar


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (15 Oct 2022)

¿Fuente? No veo nada de eso por el reddit.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (15 Oct 2022)

Ok cuánta pasta vas a pillar, si no es mucho preguntar? O cuántos bitcoñitos perdiste?


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (15 Oct 2022)

Bueno tengo entendido que aquello no fue por ser o no ser cuidadoso, sino por el montón de bots y mierda que metió el karpeles en su pacoexchange, se dijo incluso que operaba con reserva fraccionaria, y por aquella época si querías un exchange con cierto volumen te tocaba pasar por MtGOX. Suerte con esa compra.


----------



## kynes (15 Oct 2022)

Sota_de_bitcoins dijo:


> Bueno tengo entendido que aquello no fue por ser o no ser cuidadoso, sino por el montón de bots y mierda que metió el karpeles en su pacoexchange, se dijo incluso que operaba con reserva fraccionaria, y por aquella época si querías un exchange con cierto volumen te tocaba pasar por MtGOX. Suerte con esa compra.



El que lo hizo bien fue McCaleb, pasando el marrón , haciendo exit de MtGox antes de que le estallara todo.

“I met [Mark Karpeles] I think on bitcointalk.org,” McCaleb said. “The Bitcoin community was very small at that time and I asked him to do some software development for me. He did that task and I was looking for someone else to run Mt. Gox so I could *focus on other things. *We discussed the possibility of him buying Mt. Gox from me and I ended up selling it to him in *2011*.”

Las "other things" acabó siendo Ripple (built by Bitcoiners). Qué abandonó en *2014* "to focus on Stellar"

Sigo con la duda de saber que hizo este tío entre su salida, también de rositas, de la red descentralizada eDonkey2000 en 2006 y MT Gox (2010, con sede en Tokyo, Japón). Dicen que formar una familia con MiSoon Burzlaff y crear el sitio MTGox.com para tradear cartas de Magic The Gathering . Mi sospecha es que en ese tiempo (2006-2009) estuvo metido en otro proyecto Blockchain para luego hacer "*moving to other things"* (Mt Gox en 2010)* . *Y en ese tiempo conoció a Arthur Brito y otros. ¿Se os ocurre algo interesante en lo que pudo estar involucrado McCaleb entre 2006-2010?


----------



## Breslov (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## sociedadponzi (17 Oct 2022)

__





Crypto Adoption Continues: Mastercard To Debut Product To Help Buy Digital Assets Through Bank Accounts | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Nailuj2000 (18 Oct 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí la fuente original:
Mastercard to bring crypto trading capabilities to banks


----------



## Klapaucius (19 Oct 2022)

Estáis comprando a estos precios? 19-20k


----------



## Red Star (19 Oct 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Estáis comprando a estos precios? 19-20k



Yo he comprado unos 2000 leurillos que había ahorrado estos últimos 2 meses.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (19 Oct 2022)

No me queda ya pasta en el banco, si no estaría comprando. Son precios muy muy buenos, estamos en el mínimo diría yo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Oct 2022)

Sota_de_bitcoins dijo:


> No me queda ya pasta en el banco, si no estaría comprando. Son precios muy muy buenos, estamos en el mínimo diría yo.




Cuando baje a 15000 diras lo mismo pero luego ira a 10000


----------



## El Anarquista (20 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cuando baje a 15000 diras lo mismo pero luego ira a 10000



Compró a precios cojonudos... 65k, 45k, 30k, 25k, 20k, 17k... Ofertas todo.... Un regalo como en el mercadillo....

Lo de decir ahora "qué buen precio" es para intentar frenar la caída que se viene, para decirse a uno mismo "ya no más, ya no más, por favor"... Es un truco mental :-D... Como quien está dentro de una empresa en la burbuja de las puntocom, lleva una caída del 40% y dice que ha tocao suelo jejeje... 

Auguro que ahora vendrá una subida, quizá 25k, 30k, 35k... Y en vez de aprovechar el rebote para vender llamarán suelo a los 17.500 :-D... El ser humano no cambia, comete los mismos errores que con el oro en 1980 y 1981, en las punto com o en 1929, es la avaricia y la impaciencia de toda la vida... Un día te encuentras con una pérdida del 90% o 3 años en lateral y ves tu vida pasar ejeje...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Oct 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Compró a precios cojonudos... 65k, 45k, 30k, 25k, 20k, 17k... Ofertas todo.... Un regalo como en el mercadillo....
> 
> Lo de decir ahora "qué buen precio" es para intentar frenar la caída que se viene, para decirse a uno mismo "ya no más, ya no más, por favor"... Es un truco mental :-D... Como quien está dentro de una empresa en la burbuja de las puntocom, lleva una caída del 40% y dice que ha tocao suelo jejeje...
> 
> Auguro que ahora vendrá una subida, quizá 25k, 30k, 35k... Y en vez de aprovechar el rebote para vender llamarán suelo a los 17.500 :-D... El ser humano no cambia, comete los mismos errores que con el oro en 1980 y 1981, en las punto com o en 1929, es la avaricia y la impaciencia de toda la vida... Un día te encuentras con una pérdida del 90% o 3 años en lateral y ves tu vida pasar ejeje...




Yo creo que hacen como en la plata y el oro, dicen que es buen precio para tangar a incautos que sigan manteniendoles el chiringuito de una manera o otra.

Ademas tambien estaran los que dices tu..... pero estos ultimos de voy a comprar con mis ultimos ahorros, no creo que caiga mas estamos en el suelo... esos suenan mas a vendehumos que intentan que otros compren.

Ahora mismo veo a bitcoin en 10000 como poco y como haya nuke nuclear veremos a ver donde se detiene.


----------



## El Anarquista (20 Oct 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo creo que hacen como en la plata y el oro, dicen que es buen precio para tangar a incautos que sigan manteniendoles el chiringuito de una manera o otra.
> 
> Ademas tambien estaran los que dices tu..... pero estos ultimos de voy a comprar con mis ultimos ahorros, no creo que caiga mas estamos en el suelo... esos suenan mas a vendehumos que intentan que otros compren.
> 
> Ahora mismo veo a bitcoin en 10000 como poco y como haya nuke nuclear veremos a ver donde se detiene.



Haría falta una bomba nuclear táctica para poner en valor al btc, pero de verdad... :-D... El tiempo del esquema ponzi de las Bolsas y btc ha pasado... Zapatillas a 20.000 pavos y millones de dólares, digitos a 20k, perretecoins a miles de dólares :-D... Estamos a las puertas de la ruina de mucha gente... Lo único con valor real serán las gallinas, los huevos, las casas, los conocimientos... La comida, los digitos coleccionables son el mayor exponente de unas sociedad en decadencia que necesita una lección moral del valor del dinero :-D... Es la locura máxima que solo se cura con pérdidas brutales y años a trancas y barrancas de precios...

Lo dicho: 30k y después fuego purificador del mercado... Estos no están comprando a 30k :-D... o como mucho compran el valor de un paquete de pipas simplemente para "certificar" su creencia en el dinero ya expuesto al mercado.


----------



## kynes (20 Oct 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Lo dicho: 30k y después fuego purificador del mercado



Es lo más probable aún , que haya subida cerca de los 30 para luego bajar en onda 5 en 2023. Para tardear el precio actual no es malo, pero tiene riesgo. No hacer nada o Holdear es la apuesta mas segura para los que no tienen prisa ninguna y no quieren hacer ni el más mínimo análisis.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Oct 2022)

Ayer escuché una entrevista en español, en mi opinión, de las más importantes en los últimos años. Hablaba sobre el efecto que Bitcoin puede tener en la organización política predominante actualmente (el Estado). Tocaba temas que, para los que entramos en Bitcoin por los ideales que promueve, tienen una importancia capital, como por ejemplo:

- Qué efecto va a tener Bitcoin en la estructura del Estado.
- Qué futuras formas de organización vamos a poder encontrar cuando los Estados inevitablemente se debiliten.
- Qué desarrollos tecnológicos y sociológicos fueron necesarios para alcanzar la organizacion política del Estado moderno y las consecuencias que van a derivarse de que haya aparecido una auténtica forma privada, inincautable y soberana de dinero.

Para mi es una entrevista de obligadísimo visionado, sobretodo para todos aquellos que quieren ver el auténtico fondo de la madriguera de conejo.


----------



## Thundercat (20 Oct 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ayer escuché una entrevista en español, en mi opinión, de las más importantes en los últimos años. Hablaba sobre el efecto que Bitcoin puede tener en la organización política predominante actualmente (el Estado). Tocaba temas que, para los que entramos en Bitcoin por los ideales que promueve, tienen una importancia capital, como por ejemplo:
> 
> - Qué efecto va a tener Bitcoin en la estructura del Estado.
> - Qué futuras formas de organización vamos a poder encontrar cuando los Estados inevitablemente se debiliten.
> ...



gracias, la voy a ver. Es mucha conjetura y habrá que empujar para que pase.


----------



## stacksats (20 Oct 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ayer escuché una entrevista en español, en mi opinión, de las más importantes en los últimos años. Hablaba sobre el efecto que Bitcoin puede tener en la organización política predominante actualmente (el Estado). Tocaba temas que, para los que entramos en Bitcoin por los ideales que promueve, tienen una importancia capital, como por ejemplo:
> 
> - Qué efecto va a tener Bitcoin en la estructura del Estado.
> - Qué futuras formas de organización vamos a poder encontrar cuando los Estados inevitablemente se debiliten.
> ...



Si te gusto la entrevista puedes hacerte mecenas del libro que esta escribiendo:









Micrópolis. Más allá del Leviatán, Álvaro D. María | @Alvaro_DMaria


Hazte mecenas de Micrópolis. Más allá del Leviatán, el libro de Álvaro D. María | @Alvaro_DMaria.



libros.com





También participo en la fantástica conferencia que se dio en Madrid hace dos semanas donde se hablo de Bitcoin y no de ruido:







__





Cargando…






www.youtube.com


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Oct 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Si te gusto la entrevista puedes hacerte mecenas del libro que esta escribiendo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La veré en cuanto pueda. Sin ninguna duda


----------



## uhnitas (20 Oct 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La veré en cuanto pueda. Sin ninguna duda



Smith, la excepción del buen cartel.


----------



## zz00zz (21 Oct 2022)

A no tardar próximamente la madre de todas las batallas, los bancos centrales preparan la ofensiva



LA TRAMPA ESTÁ LISTA: SE LLAMA CBDC Y SÓLO BITCOIN PODRÍA EVITARLA - Vlog de Marc Vidal


----------



## kynes (22 Oct 2022)

zz00zz dijo:


> A no tardar próximamente la madre de todas las batallas, los bancos centrales preparan la ofensiva
> 
> 
> 
> LA TRAMPA ESTÁ LISTA: SE LLAMA CBDC Y SÓLO BITCOIN PODRÍA EVITARLA - Vlog de Marc Vidal



No creo que exista tal batalla, ni que podamos elegir un bando. CBDCs no compiten con Bitcoin, ni con otras crypto. Se complementan, las CBDCs necesitan de las Blockchain para existir. Dejo gráfico a modo ilustrativo, aunque no tiene ningun valor a día de hoy más que el especulativo . Diría que Bitcoin no han incluido en ese gráfico simplemente por qué su utilidad es distinta.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> las CBDCs necesitan de las Blockchain para existir



Falso


----------



## kynes (22 Oct 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Falso











FAQs on the digital euro


The European Central Bank (ECB) is the central bank of the 19 European Union countries which have adopted the euro. Our main task is to maintain price stability in the euro area and so preserve the purchasing power of the single currency.




www.ecb.europa.eu





Q4. Will a digital euro be based on a distributed ledger technology (DLT) such as Blockchain?
The Eurosystem is experimenting with different approaches and technologies to making a digital euro available. This includes both centralised and decentralised solutions such as DLT. No decision has been taken yet, however.


----------



## sociedadponzi (22 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> FAQs on the digital euro
> 
> 
> The European Central Bank (ECB) is the central bank of the 19 European Union countries which have adopted the euro. Our main task is to maintain price stability in the euro area and so preserve the purchasing power of the single currency.
> ...



no hay cojones


----------



## ajenuz (22 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> No creo que exista tal batalla, ni que podamos elegir un bando. CBDCs no compiten con Bitcoin, ni con otras crypto. Se complementan, las CBDCs necesitan de las Blockchain para existir. Dejo gráfico a modo ilustrativo, aunque no tiene ningun valor a día de hoy más que el especulativo . Diría que Bitcoin no han incluido en ese gráfico simplemente por qué su utilidad es distinta.



Siempre me encantó ese esquema; lo tengo de hecho en el escritorio bien a mano. No sé el motivo...


----------



## kynes (22 Oct 2022)

sociedadponzi dijo:


> no hay cojones







__





Partners







home.digital-euro-association.de





Los partners de la digital pound foundation y el digital dólar project que los busque quien quiera


----------



## ajenuz (22 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Diría que Bitcoin no han incluido en ese gráfico simplemente por qué su utilidad es *distinta*.



Y tan distinta, porque estará fuera del verdadero juego; ya cumplió su papel de adopción y adicción... El próximo Bull Run será de utlidad -de ahí el gráfico- y no especulativo ni de memes coins ni porquerías varias...


----------



## ajenuz (22 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sujétame el cubata, voy:









About


About The Digital Dollar Project (DDP) was created to encourage research and public discussion on the potential advantages and challenges of a U.S. Central Bank Digital Currency (CBDC) — or a “digital dollar.” The DDP will identify options for a CBDC solution to help enhance monetary policy...




digitaldollarproject.org














Help support a diverse ecosystem for new forms of digital money in the UK and beyond


Showcase your expertise and get involved with an engaging programme of communications, publications and events supporting the wider understanding of new forms of digital money.




digitalpoundfoundation.com





Los miembros originales del grupo incluyen: Jeremy Wilson , Jannah Patchay , Lee Schneider (Ava Labs), Victoria Thompson , Phil Kenworthy , Jim Ford y Melanie Budden . Los miembros de la Fundación y Asociados incluyen Accenture , Avalanche , Billon Group , CGI Group , Electroneum , Quant y Ripple . Los socios incluyen a Herbert Smith Freehills y The Realization Group .


----------



## asilei (22 Oct 2022)

ajenuz dijo:


> Y tan distinta, porque estará fuera del verdadero juego; ya cumplió su papel de adopción y adicción... El próximo Bull Run será de utlidad -de ahí el gráfico- y no especulativo ni de memes coins ni porquerías varias...



El mundo "verdadero" tal como lo conocemos se desmorona y algunos todavía esperáis que las CBDC lo salven en el ultimo minuto. Cuando la dura realidad es que acelerarán su caída.


----------



## ajenuz (22 Oct 2022)

asilei dijo:


> El mundo "verdadero" tal como lo conocemos se desmorona y algunos todavía esperáis que las CBDC lo salven en el ultimo minuto. Cuando la dura realidad es que acelerarán su caída.



Lo sé, me refiero al escenario posterior... A una vez establecido el QFS, dejando atrás el SWIFT; con la reestructuración de la deuda global y todo lo que vendrá...

De todas formas, estamos todos especulando. Yo puedo tener una idea, presunción, que puede estar más o menos sustentada en algo serio o concreto; o en meras conjeturas...

En lo que creo que estamos casi todos de acuerdo es en que el escenario no se presume nada agradable, por mucho que quieran adornarlo.

A mí no me mola la filosofía de las CBDCs... Ya lo he dicho en el hilo de QNT.

Yo lo que quiero es ganar dinero con todo esto -invirtiendo como estoy haciendo-, y por eso apuesto a proyectos de blockchains, DLT o relacionados con esas tecnologías que guardan una relación-alianza comercial con los Bancos Centrales y los Gobiernos o se adaptan a ellos; y que por tanto, entrarán en el marco regulatorio que viene...


----------



## Burbujarras (22 Oct 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ayer escuché una entrevista en español, en mi opinión, de las más importantes en los últimos años. Hablaba sobre el efecto que Bitcoin puede tener en la organización política predominante actualmente (el Estado). Tocaba temas que, para los que entramos en Bitcoin por los ideales que promueve, tienen una importancia capital, como por ejemplo:
> 
> - Qué efecto va a tener Bitcoin en la estructura del Estado.
> - Qué futuras formas de organización vamos a poder encontrar cuando los Estados inevitablemente se debiliten.
> ...



O sea (y no voy a escuchar el sermoncitocast), que será un mundo exactamente igualico que ahora, pero con más prisiones privadas para guardar a las clases bajas (usa), más guerras y machotes fuertotes tarados (Putin), más paranoia, pijos, y Bukeles y fachurricos incel metiendo a chortinas que abortan en la trena.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (22 Oct 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> También participo en la fantástica conferencia que se dio en Madrid hace dos semanas donde se hablo de Bitcoin y no de ruido:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está interesante esa conferencia. Por cierto, ¿el del sombrero es remonster?


----------



## Red Star (22 Oct 2022)

Sota_de_bitcoins dijo:


> Está interesante esa conferencia. Por cierto, ¿el del sombrero es remonster?



Sí


----------



## CBDC (22 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> FAQs on the digital euro
> 
> 
> The European Central Bank (ECB) is the central bank of the 19 European Union countries which have adopted the euro. Our main task is to maintain price stability in the euro area and so preserve the purchasing power of the single currency.
> ...



Eso es la típica respuesta de político "Lo estamos estudiando".
No deja nada claro, pero hay distintas opciones (pista: ya lo tienen todo estudiado y decidido), y aunque menciona DLT no menciona blockchain. No es necesario, menos si implementan algo centralizado, que es lo que harán.
Y si es un ledger distribuido no será como creéis.


----------



## kynes (22 Oct 2022)

CBDC dijo:


> Eso es la típica respuesta de político "Lo estamos estudiando".



Evidentemente. Pero ese link lo puse como repuesta al 'Falso' de Sr. @Sr.Mojón 
Si ni el BCE es capaz de asegurar qué va a ser el Eurodigital, ¿cómo lo vamos a poder asegurar nosotros?

Y ya tienen un plan de ruta y empresas seleccionadas para desarrollar prototipos de distintos casos de uso, pero esa fasebse cierra en primer trimestre 2013. ECB selects external companies for joint prototyping of user interfaces for a digital euro
Puede que en segundo trimestre cuando evalúen desarrollos empiezan a decir algo. 



CBDC dijo:


> No deja nada claro, pero hay distintas opciones (pista: ya lo tienen todo estudiado y decidido), y aunque menciona DLT no menciona blockchain. No es necesario, menos si implementan algo centralizado, que es lo que harán.
> Y si es un ledger distribuido no será como creéis.



Bingo! Ya debería estar casi todo decidido, implementado y testeado. Un cambio de sistema para que los BC usen DLT no se improvisa. Los smart contracts son una pieza clave, que no mencionen Blockchain en el primer copy paste qué he puesto no implica que nada.

Repito, no hay guerra ni batalla entre Bitcoin y CBDCs. Debemos conocer ambos y sacar de ambos lo que se pueda si queremos estar minimamente preparados para el futuro que viene


----------



## ajenuz (23 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Bingo! Ya debería estar casi todo decidido, implementado y testeado. *Un cambio de sistema para que los BC usen DLT no se improvisa.* Los smart contracts son una pieza clave, que no mencionen Blockchain en el primer copy paste qué he puesto no implica que nada.



De mayo de 2018: The future of central bank money

_"... los bancos centrales de hoy podrían hacer uso de nuevas tecnologías que permitirían la introducción de lo que se conoce ampliamente como una moneda "basada en fichas", una basada en una tecnología de contabilidad distribuida (DLT) o tecnología criptográfica comparable. 


El segundo hecho es el tema del primer informe que se presentará mañana: tecnologías de registros distribuidos. Las reservas universales podrían implementarse en principio como depósitos del banco central (esta fue la idea original de Tobin de "cuentas en moneda depositada") o como tokens digitales basados en DLT.

Los tokens digitales, llámelos "FedCoin", "ECBCoin" o, por qué no, "BIScoin", son diferentes en dos formas principales. En primer lugar, le ahorrarían al banco central los riesgos y costos operativos relacionados con la administración de cuentas individuales en el banco central para millones de hogares y empresas. En segundo lugar, pueden compartir una de las características clave del efectivo, a saber, que el banco central no conocería la identidad de los tenedores, al menos en principio.[8]

Sin embargo, la tecnología aún es inmadura, costosa de mantener y posiblemente propensa a vulnerabilidades."_

Lo tienen todo bien atado y la hoja de ruta bien marcada.


----------



## ajenuz (23 Oct 2022)

CBDC dijo:


> Eso es la típica respuesta de político "Lo estamos estudiando".
> No deja nada claro, pero hay distintas opciones (pista: ya lo tienen todo estudiado y decidido), y aunque menciona DLT* no menciona blockchain*. No es necesario, menos si implementan algo centralizado, que es lo que harán.
> Y si es un ledger distribuido no será como creéis.











CBDCs could bring big benefits provided they are designed properly


Central bank digital currencies could improve the payments infrastructure and provide more opportunities for financial inclusion, but if adopted they must be properly configured and implemented.




www.globalriskregulator.com






Así empieza este artículo -octubre/22- de Gilbert Verdian, CEO de Quant Network, cuyo socio Nexi es una de las cinco empresas seleccionadas para desarrollar prototipo del Euro Digital:

_"Las monedas digitales de los bancos centrales (CBDC) han estado cobrando impulso en todo el mundo con 19 países del G20 explorando activamente esta nueva forma de dinero que representa digitalmente la moneda fiduciaria *utilizando la tecnología blockchain*."_


----------



## soldadodedios (23 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No he encontrado a iota y me extraña porque creo que está en la fase 2B de EBSI 





__





European Blockchain Pre-Commercial Procurement


The European Commission is looking for novel blockchain solutions for the European Blockchain Services Infrastructure. The first solution design phase of the EU blockchain PCP was completed by 7 contractors. Phase 2A 'prototype development and lab testing' was completed by 5 contractors. Phase...




digital-strategy.ec.europa.eu


----------



## BigJoe (23 Oct 2022)

Decía Marc Vidal hace unos días que la gran batalla financiera de nuestra época será la CBDC vs el Bitcoin (no el resto de criptodivsas, sino específicamente el Bitcoin)

Mientras el primero tiene como objetivo destruir el efectivo y un control casi absoluto de las transacción de los ciudadanos, el segundo está basado en la libertad, con todo lo que conlleva.

Estoy comprando BTC porque considero que ahora está a un precio devaluado, lo hago mezclado también con algo de idealismo anti-estatismo/NOM/Agenda2030

Pero vista la poca oposición que hay a cada nueva presión de sus botas en nuestras gargantas, dudo mucho que BitCoin pueda con ellos, dos legislaciones castigando a los tenedores de la moneda y los criptobros temblamos


----------



## _______ (23 Oct 2022)

BigJoe dijo:


> Decía Marc Vidal hace unos días que la gran batalla financiera de nuestra época será la CBDC vs el Bitcoin (no el resto de criptodivsas, sino específicamente el Bitcoin)
> 
> Mientras el primero tiene como objetivo destruir el efectivo y un control casi absoluto de las transacción de los ciudadanos, el segundo está basado en la libertad, con todo lo que conlleva.
> 
> ...



El castillo de naipes se viene abajo cuando se derrumbe que será más pronto que tarde no habrá cbdc que pare la hiperinflación y Bitcoin irá a la luna. Da igual lo que escriban sobre el papel es imparable


----------



## zz00zz (23 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Evidentemente. Pero ese link lo puse como repuesta al 'Falso' de Sr. @Sr.Mojón
> Si ni el BCE es capaz de asegurar qué va a ser el Eurodigital, ¿cómo lo vamos a poder asegurar nosotros?
> 
> Y ya tienen un plan de ruta y empresas seleccionadas para desarrollar prototipos de distintos casos de uso, pero esa fasebse cierra en primer trimestre 2013. ECB selects external companies for joint prototyping of user interfaces for a digital euro
> ...




Que no hay guerra ni batalla entre BTC Y CBDCs ? 

Nooo, ni mucho menos 

Van a ir cogiditos de la mano soltándose flores, realzando sus maravillosas bondades, vamos igual que hasta ahora, los del CBDCs ignorando al principio para seguidamente pasar a ponerles palos a la rueda a los del BTC y estos mostrando el sistema tan anacrónico como corrupto que lo sustenta.

Me gustaría que me indicaras en donde ves tu tanto su compatibilidad como su convivencia, o es que acaso crees que sus fundamentos son tan complementarios como para convivan amorosamente el centralismo con el descentralismo que es el núcleo de la cuestión y que marca un distanciamiento tan opuesto como irreconciliable.

si eres tan amable dame luces para aprovecharme de los dos tal y como propones.

Tu alegato se me hace parecido al de los Bancos Centrales cuando nos indican que el fiat convivirá con el digital. 
claro será que no nos quieren traumatizar ni traumatizarse 
ya se cuidaran ellos de quien tiene que perdurar.


----------



## kynes (24 Oct 2022)

zz00zz dijo:


> Que no hay guerra ni batalla entre BTC Y CBDCs ?
> 
> Nooo, ni mucho menos
> 
> ...



Para no interferir ni desviar demasiado el tema de discusión de este hilo te sugiero que le eches un ojo al de conspiraciones de las criptomonedas en el subforo de Conspiraciones. Allí se está tratando también este tema.

Lo que estoy criticando de ese tipo de influencers que proponen esa dicotomia es que es falsa. En mi opinión hace falta mucho más análisis y conocimiento para poder llegar a conclusiones algo más allá de las que nos proponen: "Como las CBDCs son el demonio , Bitcoin es nuestra única salvación".


----------



## zz00zz (24 Oct 2022)

Ni las CBDCs son el demonio ni Btc es nuestra salvación, no soy tan dualista como crees, Gracias a CBDCs nació Btc y ademas creo que hay otra tecnología mejor que me reservo.

El demonio necesita del salvador como el salvador necesita del demonio, ninguna de las dos es perfecta, solo la nada lo es, lo que está entre ellas.

Y si, ya he visitado el subforo que me propones y respondido incluso Gracias.


----------



## Larsil (24 Oct 2022)

Si las criptomonedas son tan importantes por qué no se hace la lsjieoue. Eso no tira pa alante nunca. Pero sí non. Los putos griegos siempre estaban igual. Por qué coño hacen la lsillsea en vez de la lallse.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (25 Oct 2022)

5 meses seguidos con una estabilidad de precios brutal, creo que nunca se había vivido algo así.


----------



## Pirro (25 Oct 2022)

A día de hoy el dinero oxidable es una entelequia y Bitcoin es una opción.

El día en que el dinero oxidable sea una realidad, Bitcoin será una necesidad.


----------



## Pirro (25 Oct 2022)

zz00zz dijo:


> Ni las CBDCs son el demonio ni Btc es nuestra salvación,



Las CBDC no son el demonio por sí mismas, pero no me atrevería a negar que son obra del demonio.


----------



## uhnitas (25 Oct 2022)

zz00zz dijo:


> Ni las CBDCs son el demonio ni Btc es nuestra salvación, no soy tan dualista como crees, Gracias a CBDCs nació Btc y ademas creo que hay otra tecnología mejor que me reservo.
> 
> El demonio necesita del salvador como el salvador necesita del demonio, ninguna de las dos es perfecta, solo la nada lo es, lo que está entre ellas.
> 
> Y si, ya he visitado el subforo que me propones y respondido incluso Gracias.



"Gracias a CBDC's nació BTC y además hay una tecnología mejor"

Ojooooooooooo al datooooooo!!!! En una sola frase dos perlas de calibre premium.


----------



## Red Star (25 Oct 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Las CBDC no son el demonio por sí mismas, pero no me atrevería a negar que son obra del demonio.



Discrepo, sí que son el demonio, además de ser obra del demonio.

Cuando el demonio no tiene nada que hacer mata moscas con el rabo, como decía mi santa abuela que en paz descanse.


----------



## zz00zz (25 Oct 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> "Gracias a CBDC's nació BTC y además hay una tecnología mejor"
> 
> Ojooooooooooo al datooooooo!!!! En una sola frase dos perlas de calibre premium.



En cuanto a la primera perla no se te ha ocurrido atisbar que me refería al Fiat ?

O tratas de infravalorar mis comentarios o simplemente tu intuición no ve mas lejos de lo que lee.

En cuanto a la segunda perla ya me imagino que no eres capaz de concebir que exista o pueda existir algo mejor que la adorada Blokchain.

Ojooooooo espero que con esto último no llegues a barruntar que trato de infravalorar la blokchain, que no es el caso, pero dadas las perlas de tu interpretación de calibre también premium trato de ser lo mas claro posible.


----------



## Furillo (26 Oct 2022)

Pues parece que se anima la cosa, no?


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (26 Oct 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Pues parece que se anima la cosa, no?



Solo ha sido un tímido 6%.


----------



## Leo Viridis (26 Oct 2022)

Hasta que no suba a los 40k, esto sigue paradete.


----------



## Red Star (26 Oct 2022)

He hecho un esfuerzo y he vendido los visillos. Le podido echar otros 2000 eurillos más. El euro se hunde, es ahora o nunca.


----------



## uhnitas (26 Oct 2022)

zz00zz dijo:


> En cuanto a la primera perla no se te ha ocurrido atisbar que me refería al Fiat ?
> 
> O tratas de infravalorar mis comentarios o simplemente tu intuición no ve mas lejos de lo que lee.
> 
> ...



Dices lo que dejas escrito, que gracias a las CBDC's nació Bitcoin. Y eso es una memez.

Luego dices que conoces una tecnología mejor que te reservas. Ok.

Luego dices que te imaginas que no soy capaz de concebir algo mejor que la adorada blockchain. 

Una blockchain, no es más que una estructura de datos, costosa e ineficiente además. Debes de pensar que es blockchain la tecnología detrás de bitcoin. No te culpo, les pasa a muchos.

Como no estás muy seguro de lo que escribes, recoges cable para decir que no quieres infravalorar la blockchain.

Tienes un cacao interesante amigo.


----------



## zz00zz (27 Oct 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> Dices lo que dejas escrito, que gracias a las CBDC's nació Bitcoin. Y eso es una memez.
> 
> Luego dices que conoces una tecnología mejor que te reservas. Ok.
> 
> ...



No me acabo de creer que todavía no hayas sido capaz de entender el contexto del que hablo, no me creo que seas tan rematadamente memo.

En cuanto a la blockchain, de que quieres que te hable ¿ del problema de los generales bizantinos ? 

Y que leches dices de que recojo cable ?, y de que niño muerto me hablas? 
que no estoy seguro de lo que digo, de lo que si estoy completamente seguro es que no quieres entender nada de lo que escribo o mejor dicho solo lees lo que quieres entender.

En fin No hay mas cacao del que tu exhibes. 

Hombre de dios, te sugiero que dejes el tema que yo ya lo he dejado.

Descansa Y Relajate.


----------



## uhnitas (27 Oct 2022)

zz00zz dijo:


> No me acabo de creer que todavía no hayas sido capaz de entender el contexto del que hablo, no me creo que seas tan rematadamente memo.
> 
> En cuanto a la blockchain, de que quieres que te hable ¿ del problema de los generales bizantinos ?
> 
> ...



Sí, quiero que me hables de eso mismo.

De cómo una blockchain resuelve el problema de los generales bizantinos.

(spoiler: no vas a poder hacerlo porque no es así, de la misma forma que la prueba de trabajo por si misma no crea el consenso descentralizado)


----------



## Digamelon (27 Oct 2022)

Oye, no expliquéis ni pongáis ningún enlace a lo del problema de los generales bizantinos, no vaya a ser que os herniéis...






Problema de los generales bizantinos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## zz00zz (27 Oct 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> Sí, quiero que me hables de eso mismo.
> 
> De cómo una blockchain resuelve el problema de los generales bizantinos.
> 
> (spoiler: no vas a poder hacerlo porque no es así, de la misma forma que la prueba de trabajo por si misma no crea el consenso descentralizado)





Callando es como se aprende a oír


----------



## kynes (27 Oct 2022)

El canario en la mina? 









Bitcoin Miner Core Scientific's Shares Plummet After Bankruptcy Warning


The world's largest bitcoin miner said it will not make payments that are due in the next few days as its reserves dwindle.




www.coindesk.com













Core Scientific revela dificultades financieras en un informe a la SEC y dice que su bancarrota puede estar cerca


El minero de Bitcoin dice que el bajo precio de BTC y las altas tarifas de electricidad, así como la negativa de Celsius a pagar sus deudas, podrían ser su perdición; las tenencias de BTC de la compañía han caído de 8,058 en mayo a 24 en la actualidad.




es.cointelegraph.com


----------



## FatalFary (28 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> El canario en la mina?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que una empresa relacionada con criptos se vaya al pedo es el pan nuestro de cada día. Meneará un poco la cotización y luego a otra cosa.


----------



## kynes (28 Oct 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Que una empresa relacionada con criptos se vaya al pedo es el pan nuestro de cada día. Meneará un poco la cotización y luego a otra cosa.



No soy de los que creen que las noticias mueven el precio, no siempre.

No es "una empresa" , es la empresa minera más grande de Bitcoin que existia, operando desde 2017, y en teoría 100% carbón neutral y con todos sus certificados verdes en regla. Vamos, subvencionada a tope. Tan grande que en Julio de este año tuvo que parar sus ASICS en alguna ocasión porque la red eléctrica de Texas se venía abajo.

El agosto tenían , más de 130K ASIC , 1205 BTC , hoy le quedan 24 BTC.

No está aún en bancarrota declarada, el aviso a la SEC, solo ha sido para ir preparando el cuerpo. A la SEC le gusta mucho eso de controlar los tiempos


----------



## Rajoy (29 Oct 2022)

kynes dijo:


> No soy de los que creen que las noticias mueven el precio, no siempre.
> 
> No es "una empresa" , es la empresa minera más grande de Bitcoin que existia, operando desde 2017, y en teoría 100% carbón neutral y con todos sus certificados verdes en regla. Vamos, subvencionada a tope. Tan grande que en Julio de este año tuvo que parar sus ASICS en alguna ocasión porque la red eléctrica de Texas se venía abajo.
> 
> ...



Si una buena enseñanza he sacado tanto de ilustres foreros como sr. Mojón como del paso de los años, es que no hay que preocuparse demasiado por la cotización de bitcoin en monedas fiat. Y mucho menos a corto plazo.
A mi me preocuparían otras cuestiones como que el nivel de adopción bajara o que bitcoin perdiera alguna de sus excelentes propiedades. En una palabra, sus fundamentales.

Pero dicho esto, el hecho de que los mineros agoten sus reservas de bitcoins y sólo puedan colocar en el mercado los que vayan minando, reduce la oferta de bitcoins y, por lo tanto, es una buena noticia de cara a la cotización de bitcoin en dólares.
Y, si no estoy equivocado, las reservas que tenían a principios de año superaban los 8.000 bitcoins. Yo me alegro de que se los hayan fundido ya y no puedan continuar creando ese exceso de oferta en el mercado. Espero que los hayan comprado algunas manos un poco más “fuertes”.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Oct 2022)

Si es cierto eso de que la minería está ya capitulando, en mi opinión es una buena señal. A partir de ahora muchos de esos "inversores mineros" se replantearán más el asunto de comprar directamente los bitcoins en lugar de ponerse a minarlos. Podríamos estar cerca del suelo. Todo son elucubraciones, claro está, pero esa decisión de minar o comprar lo bitcoins es algo que muchos de nosotros ya hicimos hace muchos años. Minar únicamente debería ser rentable si tienes acceso a energía prácticamente regalada. Si no es así, sale más rentable destinar a comprar directamente bitcoins con el dinero que tenías pensado gastar en ASICs.


----------



## kynes (30 Oct 2022)

Es difícil predecir que pasará con el precio de Bitcoin cuando la minería deje de ser rentable. Al fin y al cabo está ya casi todo el pescado vendido, no? Qué quedan por minar, 2 millones? Más que el precio creo que nos debería preocupar la seguridad y estabilidad de la red. Pero si , ahora mismo se diga lo que se diga todo son ideas sin mucho fundamento. Veremos qué pasa.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Oct 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si es cierto eso de que la minería está ya capitulando, en mi opinión es una buena señal. A partir de ahora muchos de esos "inversores mineros" se replantearán más el asunto de comprar directamente los bitcoins en lugar de ponerse a minarlos. Podríamos estar cerca del suelo. Todo son elucubraciones, claro está, pero esa decisión de minar o comprar lo bitcoins es algo que muchos de nosotros ya hicimos hace muchos años. Minar únicamente debería ser rentable si tienes acceso a energía prácticamente regalada. Si no es así, sale más rentable destinar a comprar directamente bitcoins con el dinero que tenías pensado gastar en ASICs.



La minería es un infierno, sube constantemente la dificultad, no comprar Bitcoin directamente es una lección que aprendí a las malas.


----------



## ChosLive (30 Oct 2022)

__





Bitcoin Hashrate Chart - BTC Hashrate 235.86 EH/s


The Bitcoin hashrate chart provides the current BTC hashrate as well as the history of Bitcoin hashrate in graph format with an option to expand the Bitcoin global hashrate chart time span back to 2009.




www.coinwarz.com





No se de que habláis si está el hashrate en maimos históricos


----------



## Claudius (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (31 Oct 2022)

Hoy se cumplen 14 añazos desde la publicaión del White Paper de Satoshi Nakamoto, que cambió, cambia y cambiará el mundo tal y como lo conocemos.


----------



## pepepote (31 Oct 2022)

A cuanto creeis que va a subir en el siguiente halvin?


----------



## pepepote (31 Oct 2022)

Unos 100k para 2024?


----------



## Digamelon (1 Nov 2022)

Depende mucho de lo que suceda en 2024, sobretodo con la sombra de los CDBS o como coño se llamen.


----------



## kynes (1 Nov 2022)

Las CBDCs no son una amenaza para Bitcoin, son una oportunidad, dicen los maximalistas...

Bitcoin tiene que resolver problemas más grandes ahora, cómo el justificar su consumo energético enorme ahora que tenemos aquí ya la narrativa Zero Net calentando motores. E incluso las mineras descarbonizadas están al borde de la quiebra, caerán en próximos meses.

Creo que estamos cerca del momento en que la utilidad de Bitcoin se conozca


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Nov 2022)

Bitcoin no tiene que justificar el consumo de energía a nadie. Los usuarios pagamos gustosos a los mineros para que usen sus máquinas y gasten un recurso valioso e irrecuperable, como es la energía, asegurando con ello la cadena de bloques.

Léete el puto paper y aprende. El PoS es humo.

¿Os parece mal? No hay problema, inventad un uso mejor para esa energía, proponedlo y que sea el libre mercado el que decida porque esa es la mejor forma de asignar recursos.

A lo mejor lo que ocurre es que no comprendéis nada sobre el libre mercado, os da miedito y, en el fondo de vuestra obtusa mente, deseáis que sea papaíto estado el que disponga finalmente la asignación de recursos.


----------



## pepepote (1 Nov 2022)

No sé, pero para los que estamos holdeando va a ser una gran tentación vender en el proximo halvin. Supongo que venderé un 30% y el restante hasta 2028, pero a saber en que condiciones está la economía para esas fechas. Solo espero que BTC se mantenga firme y fuerte y que no haya ningún subnormal que lo intente hacer caer


----------



## Rajoy (1 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Las CBDCs no son una amenaza para Bitcoin, son una oportunidad, dicen los maximalistas...



Por supuesto que las CBDC’s no son una amenaza para bitcoin. Veremos en que quedan, pero se plantean como un dinero con excelentes propiedades … para el Estado. Para el consumidor son una auténtica mierda. Una evolución del fiat, a peor. Mas controlables, manipulables, confiscables y caducables.
Aunque hace tiempo que sostengo que esas propiedades que las hacen tan interesantes para el Estado, harán que no las quiera nadie fuera del espacio donde el Estado emisor de esa CBDC pueda ejercer su influencia y su poder para imponer su uso.

El problema no son las CBDC’s. El problema sería la acción coordinada de varios Estados para intentar prohibir el minado, cambio, tenencia y uso de bitcoin en sus territorios.
Las acciones destinadas a eliminar la competencia de bitcoin u otras alternativas de pago a sus truños digitales.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (1 Nov 2022)

pepepote dijo:


> No sé, pero para los que estamos holdeando va a ser una gran tentación vender en el proximo halvin. Supongo que venderé un 30% y el restante hasta 2028, pero a saber en que condiciones está la economía para esas fechas. Solo espero que BTC se mantenga firme y fuerte y que no haya ningún subnormal que lo intente hacer caer



Lo raro sería que nadie vendiera


----------



## gapema (1 Nov 2022)

Si pensáis en vender, al precio que sea, para que te den Fiat en proceso de devaluación masiva es que no habéis entendido nada. Como mucho vender para los gastos del mes (o de la semana).


----------



## gapema (1 Nov 2022)

Vale entonces no “vendes”, si no que “compras” algo pagando con bitcoin (o utilizando una pasarela).

Al menos yo por “vender” bitcoin entiendo venderlo por fiat, y creo que es lo que entiende la mayoria.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (1 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Si pensáis en vender, al precio que sea, para que te den Fiat en proceso de devaluación masiva es que no habéis entendido nada. Como mucho vender para los gastos del mes (o de la semana).



This. ¿Para qué cojones querría uno cambiar dinero fuerte por dinero débil? Se compra BTC para no volver atrás.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Los usuarios pagamos gustosos a los mineros para que usen sus máquinas y gasten un recurso valioso e irrecuperable, como es la energía, asegurando con ello la cadena de bloques.



Los mineros aseguran la seguridad de las transacciones de la base de datos llamada Bitcoin. Los mineros tienen unos costes que solo son rentables gracias a la recompensa en forma de nuevas unidades de cuenta que reciben por actualizar la base de datos cada diez minutos.

Los ingresos por validar las transacciones son insignificantes en comparación con la recompensa en forma de Bitcoins. De hecho, hay mineros que prefieren dejar vacía de transacciones la actualización para asegurarse ser los primeros en resolver el bloque.

El coste real de cada transacción con BTC queda oculto gracias a esa recompensa que reciben los mineros que permite que los usuarios apenas tengan que pagar comisiones por validar transacciones ya que es el precio de las nuevas unidades de cuenta creadas lo que realmente cubre los gastos energéticos de los mineros.

Es decir, si los mineros no tuvieran recompensa y tuvieran que trasladar el coste energético de su trabajo a las comisiones de las transacciones que se realizan con Bitcoin, la mayoría de las transacciones serían de un importe menor al de la comisión por validarla, haciendo imposible su uso.

No es muy eficiente gastar esas cantidades de energía para validar el 0,00001 (o el porcentaje de transacciones que suponga BTC) del total de las transacciones que se realizan en el mundo cada día. Es, posiblemente, la forma más cara energéticamente hablando de realizar transacciones en este momento.

El día que quieran los países occidentales prohibirán la minería o los exchanges como ya ha hecho la mayoría del bloque opuesto con China y Rusia a la cabeza.

Cuando BTC deje de cumplir su función que es por la que se le deja existir y por la que es promocionado desde 2011 en los mass media dejará de existir.

*Su objetivo y motivo por el que se le permite existir no es otro que intentar controlar la demanda de oro convenciendo a la gente de que se ha descubierto "oro digital" para mantener por más tiempo el sistema monetario actual.* Los países que están intentando cambiar el sistema monetario y favoreciendo que su población acumule oro son los mismos que ya han prohibido Bitcoin.

La situación ahora es otra y el coste energético de Bitcoin si que supone un problema para occidente si una parte del mundo no acepta dólares a cambio de energía y los mineros sólo pueden liquidar su recompensa en dólares o divisas occidentales.


----------



## gapema (1 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *De hecho, hay mineros que prefieren dejar vacía de transacciones la actualización para asegurarse ser los primeros en resolver el bloque*.



LOL. MADRE MIA

Se te ve informado de cojones


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> LOL. MADRE MIA
> 
> Se te ve informado de cojones











Bitcoin Association Asks Exchanges to Block 'Empty Block' Bitcoin SV Miner


The association supports the development of BSV, a fork of a fork of Bitcoin.




www.coindesk.com





No sabes que es un empty block? 

Quien se tiene que informar más es usted que es quien confía sus ahorros en algo que no entiende bien.

@Sr.Mojón : quienes hacen empty block estan en su derecho, es su bloque y se lo follan como quieren, no? O bien se crea un organismo central que imponga obligatoriamente las transacciones que deben o no incluir, no?


----------



## gapema (1 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bitcoin Association Asks Exchanges to Block 'Empty Block' Bitcoin SV Miner
> 
> 
> The association supports the development of BSV, a fork of a fork of Bitcoin.
> ...



Sabes que "Bitcoin SV" no es "Bitcoin" ? Es otra cosa

Jodido zoquete


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Nov 2022)

Empty block - BitcoinWiki


In a block chain, an empty block is a block that does not keep any transaction records other than the generation transaction. Why are there empty blocks? edit




en.bitcoinwiki.org




.


gapema dijo:


> Sabes que "Bitcoin SV" no es "Bitcoin" ? Es otra cosa
> 
> Jodido zoquete



Se ve que estudias a fondo las cosas antes de invertir tu dinero en ello

Puedes seguir haciendo el ridículo diciendo que no existen los empty blocks, aquí en tu hilo estás en tu salsa, la mayoría está igual que tú, flipados con algo que no han estudiado bien y mucho menos entendido.

Eso sí, algunos tienen la decencia de argumentar en base a hechos como @Sr.Mojón :

Hay bloques vacíos de transacciones porque el grueso de los ingresos de los mineros proviene de la recompensa que reciben por validar el bloque. Algunos prefieren ahorrarse el tiempo de incluír transacciones de la mempool ya que ese tiempo puede ser la diferencia entre recibir la recompensa o no.

No te pido que entiendas las repercusiones de este hecho, me basta con que reconozcas su existencia y de paso que se te bajen un poco los humos.

Te recuerdo que el mecanismo básico de cualquier estafa es que el estafado se considera más listo que el resto. Y de gente así está este hilo lleno, empezando por ti


----------



## gapema (1 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Empty block - BitcoinWiki
> 
> 
> In a block chain, an empty block is a block that does not keep any transaction records other than the generation transaction. Why are there empty blocks? edit
> ...



Santo Dios. Reconoce que te has equivocado, pide perdón por el retraso, y sigue diciendo tonterías.

Entiendo que estás muy jodido por haber apostado al oro y haber dejado pasar el tren del bitcoin, pero créeme que aun estás a tiempo de cogerlo si tu ego te permite razonar


----------



## gapema (1 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Empty block - BitcoinWiki
> 
> 
> In a block chain, an empty block is a block that does not keep any transaction records other than the generation transaction. Why are there empty blocks? edit
> ...



Menudo retrasado ademas has cogido el primer resultado de google y a correr jajajaaj asi es como tu haces tus sesudas hinbestigaciones? jajajaja TOOOOOOOONTO


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Menudo retrasado ademas has cogido el primer resultado de google y a correr jajajaaj asi es como tu haces tus sesudas hinbestigaciones? jajajaja TOOOOOOOONTO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247783



El link de los empty blocks sale de aquí:








BitcoinWiki - All About Cryptocurrency


A multilingual encyclopedia project on blockchain and cryptocurrency. Find 6000+ articles concerning bitcoin, ethereum, exchange, mining, safety, storage, and ICO. All articles are created collaboratively by anonymous crypto enthusiasts and everyone can become a cryptowiki author .




en.bitcoinwiki.org





No te vale como fuente? 

Los motivos para hacerlo ya te los he explicado: ser los primeros en conseguir la recompensa ahorrándose el tiempo de incluír las transacciones de la mempool en el bloque que validan. Los ingresos por las transacciones son despreciables respecto a los ingresos que genera la recompensa.

No conoces el producto en el que estás invertido, lo demuestras negando la existencia de empty blocks. Pero no te preocupes por ello y holdea con cojones que está claro que eres un tipo espabilado al que nadie puede engañar pues se informa bien y siempre agradece cuando alguien le enseña algo que desconocía.


----------



## gapema (1 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El link de los empty blocks sale de aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Primero pide perdón por la subnormalidad que has hecho poniendo el primer link que te ha salido en Google y que resulta que habla, no de un fork, sino de un fork de un fork de bitcoin, y luego te educo explicándote por qué estás equivocado. Supongo que tu ego no te permitirá pedir perdón igual que no te deja entender por qué estás equivocado


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Primero pide perdón por la subnormalidad que has hecho poniendo el primer link que te ha salido en Google y que resulta que habla, no de un fork, sino de un fork de un fork de bitcoin, y luego te educo explicándote por qué estás equivocado. Supongo que tu ego no te permitirá pedir perdón igual que no te deja entender por qué estás equivocado



He tenido que buscar links porque no tenías ni puta idea de lo que era un empty block y, como la ignorancia es atrevida te has reído de mí:


gapema dijo:


> LOL. MADRE MIA
> 
> Se te ve informado de cojones



En serio quieres que te pida perdón porque no conoces el producto en el que estás invertido y me tomo la molestia de buscarte links para que aprendas algo?

Pedirte perdón por algo que deberías saber??

Eres bastante ridículo


----------



## gapema (1 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> He tenido que buscar links porque no tenías ni puta idea de lo que era un empty block y, como la ignorancia es atrevida te has reído de mí:
> 
> 
> En serio quieres que te pida perdón porque no conoces el producto en el que estás invertido y me tomo la molestia de buscarte links para que aprendas algo?
> ...



Tú que sabes lo que sé y lo que no se?

Insisto, pide perdón por el retraso y te educo.

Doy clases a 100 pavos la hora en mi trabajo así que aprovecha la oportunidad por unos minutos de mi tiempo gratis a cambio de ls satisfacción de verte humillado


----------



## Rajoy (1 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> ...
> 
> Cuando BTC deje de cumplir su función que es por la que se le deja existir y por la que es promocionado desde 2011 en los mass media dejará de existir.
> 
> ...



A veces resultas francamente gracioso Spielsesg ! Y escrito en negrita !!

En un momento como el actual: crisis económica, severos correctivos en las bolsas, guerra en la mismísima Europa, en pleno invierno cripto, ... y la reliquia bárbara, el "activo refugio" por excelencia, que tendría que estar brillando como nunca ... bajando con respecto al dólar. Y te vienes aquí a decirnos semejantes chorradas !

Me temo que tu sesgo cognitivo se ahonda sin remedio ...



Spielzeug dijo:


> ...
> 
> Hay bloques vacíos de transacciones porque el grueso de los ingresos de los mineros proviene de la recompensa que reciben por validar el bloque. Algunos prefieren ahorrarse el tiempo de incluír transacciones de la mempool ya que ese tiempo puede ser la diferencia entre recibir la recompensa o no.
> 
> ...



Mira la foto de mi avatar y como se me han quedado los ojos al leer tu post.
No dices más que tonterías. Qué repercusiones ? Cuándo ? En 2160 ?
Que a algún minero le de por minar bloques vacíos ha pasado desde el inicio de los tiempos, alma de cántaro ! Y, además, tu ya estabas dando el coñazo por aquí !!! No has aprendido nada.

Si en algún momento pudo ser más preocupante fue en 2015/16 cuando Jihan Wu, Bitmain y el fork de bitcoin cash ... y quedó en nada. De verdad, deja de decir estupideces porque no haces más que quedar en ridículo una y otra vez.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Doy clases a 100 pavos la hora en mi trabajo así que aprovecha la oportunidad por unos minutos de mi tiempo gratis a cambio de ls satisfacción de verte humillad



Esta claro que siempre se puede encontrar alguien más tonto que uno mismo, jamás lo he puesto en duda  

Acepto tu propuesta y agradezco tu altruismo y que me instruyas gratis:

Que es un empty block?

Tenía entendido que son bloques que no incluyen transacciones. Es cierto, maestro?

Existen o son una leyenda urbana que sale en la bitcoinwiki?

Porque existen los empty blocks? Tal vez el coste energético de mantener la cadena de bloques en funcionamiento se pague principalmente con la recompensa que reciben por ser los primeros en resolver la siguiente actualización de la base de datos llamada Bitcoin?

Cuanto cuesta realmente las transacciones en la blockchain de BTC? Si quieres hacer trampas al solitario dirás que lo que quieran cobrar los mineros por incluir la transacción pero así ocultas el coste real que supone tener la red en funcionamiento ya que los ingresos por comisiones de validación son despreciables respecto a la recompensa (*por eso existen empty blocks*)


----------



## gapema (1 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Esta claro que siempre se puede encontrar alguien más tonto que uno mismo, jamás lo he puesto en duda
> 
> Acepto tu propuesta y agradezco tu altruismo y que me instruyas gratis:
> 
> ...



Ni reconoces que te has equivocado ni pides perdón . Vuelve a intentarlo


----------



## ChosLive (1 Nov 2022)

@Spielzeug pero de cojones estás hablando? Ni puta idea tienes


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (1 Nov 2022)

Por qué estáis entablando un debate entorno a una shitcoin en este hilo?


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Nov 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> *Que a algún minero le de por minar bloques vacíos ha pasado desde el inicio de los tiempos*, alma de cántaro ! Y, además, tu ya estabas dando el coñazo por aquí !!! No has aprendido nada.



Explicaselo a @gapema que a lo mejor encuentra inspiracion para sus clases magistrales de 100€ la hora 

Ha pasado siempre, por supuesto, porque siempre han cubierto los costos energéticos derivados de validar bloques por la recompensa en nuevas unidades creadas de la nada, no por las comisiones derivadas de sus usos monetarios.

Gracias a esto se pueden hacer transacciones a un coste relativamente bajo (aún así no permite micropagos) que permite ser considerado como una alternativa monetaria ya que se pueden hacer transacciones entre sus usuarios.

Sin la recompensa por resolver el bloque, los mineros tendrían que repercutir los costes exclusivamente en las comisiones haciendo inviables las transacciones (el importe de la comisión superaría el importe de la cantidad a transferir en la mayoría de los casos).

En resumen, para que las comisiones por transferir bitcoins sean competitivas es necesario un alto precio del Bitcoin para que sea la recompensa que reciben los mineros la que soporte los gastos en los que incurren para mantener la cadena de bloques en funcionamiento.

Y allí es donde llegamos al otro tema que tanta gracia te hace. En qué divisa se va a pagar esa energía que permite a Bitcoin funcionar? Rusia no está por la labor de aceptar divisas occidentales que pueden ser congeladas o impedirse su uso. Las criptos sólo son liquidables en mercados occidentales que sólo usan esas divisas que Rusia rechaza.

No sé si ves el problema de que las criptos sólo se puedan cambiar en exchanges que sólo aceptan divisas que no sirven para comprar energía...


----------



## gapema (1 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Explicaselo a @gapema que a lo mejor encuentra inspiracion para sus clases magistrales de 100€ la hora
> 
> Ha pasado siempre, por supuesto, porque siempre han cubierto los costos energéticos derivados de validar bloques por la recompensa en nuevas unidades creadas de la nada, no por las comisiones derivadas de sus usos monetarios.
> 
> ...



Joder no te cansas de hacer el ridiculo macho


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Bitcoin Association Asks Exchanges to Block 'Empty Block' Bitcoin SV Miner
> 
> 
> The association supports the development of BSV, a fork of a fork of Bitcoin.
> ...



Así es, están en su derecho de dejarlo vacío, si así lo desean. Pero normalmente los pocos bloques que son minados vacíos son debido a que son encontrados con un margen escaso de tiempo con respecto al bloque anterior debido a la variabilidad estadística y, como al minero no le ha dado tiempo a volver a llenar la mempool de transacciones y organizarlas en la cabecera, saca el bloque vacío.

No suelen salir los bloques vacíos por voluntad manifiesta del minero en cuestión.


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Joder no te cansas de hacer el ridiculo macho



Desde que te reíste de que hubiera bloques vacíos demostrando que no tienes ni puta idea del tema, mientras presumes de dar clases a 100€ la hora, es muy difícil hacer el ridículo en este hilo. Aunque lo intente eres insuperable.

@Rajoy o @Sr.Mojón saben de lo que hablan, no como tú, y no ponen en duda que haya empty blocks.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Así es, están en su derecho de dejarlo vacío, si así lo desean. Pero normalmente los pocos bloques que son minados vacíos son debido a que son encontrados con un margen escaso de d



Por supuesto están en su derecho. Lo relevante es que esto demuestra que las transacciones de BTC sólo son viables gracias a la recompensa que reciben los mineros que no tienen porque incluir siquiera transacciones.

Es decir, el coste real de realizar transacciones con BTC es altísimo y solo se puede mantener gracias a que sigue entrando nuevo dinero al sistema que compra los nuevos bitcoins que reciben los mineros que permite que las comisiones de las transacciones sean relativamente baratas o al menos competitivas frente a otras formas para transferir valor.


----------



## gapema (1 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Desde que te reíste de que hubiera bloques vacíos demostrando que no tienes ni puta idea del tema, mientras presumes de dar clases a 100€ la hora, es muy difícil hacer el ridículo en este hilo. Aunque lo intente eres insuperable.
> 
> @Rajoy o @Sr.Mojón saben de lo que hablan, no como tú, y no ponen en duda que haya empty blocks.



Subnormal tú has dicho que dejan los bloques vacíos a propósito deja de tergiversar que no haces más que el ridiculo eres el hazmereir de el hilo.

Si supieras de lo que hablas no serías tan ridiculo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Gracias a esto se pueden hacer transacciones a un coste relativamente bajo (aún así no permite micropagos) que permite ser considerado como una alternativa monetaria ya que se pueden hacer transacciones entre sus usuarios.
> 
> Sin la recompensa por resolver el bloque, los mineros tendrían que repercutir los costes exclusivamente en las comisiones haciendo inviables las transacciones (el importe de la comisión superaría el importe de la cantidad a transferir en la mayoría de los casos).



Pero eso no lo decides tú Spielzeug, eso lo decidirá el mercado cuando llegue el momento. De hecho, cualquiera que lleve en esto más de cinco años ya ha visto cambios a mucho valor añadido en el uso que se le ha dado a Bitcoin. Cuando llegue el momento, el uso de Bitcoin tendrá un valor añadido altísimo y compensará más incluso que ahora el pagar esas comisiones. Quién sabe, quizás ese uso sea la apertura de un canal de pagos en la Lightning Network.



Spielzeug dijo:


> En resumen, para que las comisiones por transferir bitcoins sean competitivas es necesario un alto precio del Bitcoin para que sea la recompensa que reciben los mineros la que soporte los gastos en los que incurren para mantener la cadena de bloques en funcionamiento.



Sabes de sobra que todo el sistema de ajuste está perfectamente alineado y compensado


----------



## gapema (1 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Los ingresos por validar las transacciones son insignificantes en comparación con la recompensa en forma de Bitcoins. De hecho, hay mineros que *prefieren *dejar vacía de transacciones la actualización para asegurarse ser los primeros en resolver el bloque.



TOOOOOOONTO


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Nov 2022)

De todos modos, @Spielzeug, con tu nivel de conocimiento del protocolo de Bitcoin y lo que llevas de tiempo leyendo al respecto y participando en los hilos de Bitcoin, asumes un riesgo enorme en tu apuesta de "todo o nada" contra el Bitcoin y a favor del horo. Yo diría que eres uno de los foreros con la apuesta en contra de Bitcoin más alta, por lo menos en lo que a tiempo y conocimientos se refiere.


----------



## gapema (1 Nov 2022)

15 de Octubre de 2014:



Spielzeug dijo:


> Ya te he dicho que no meto dinero en BTC... y como yo la mayoria de la gente que tiene el sentido comun de no meter su dinero en esquemas piramidales donde las plusvalias de los early adopters salen del dinero de la gente que entra despues. La distribucion de los bitcoins no deja dudas... harian falta millones de nuevos usuarios para que los ultimos en entrar tengan plusvalias y no los hay ni los va a haber (ya lo conoce todo el mundo porque ha salido en todos los medios y no interesa a la gente).



15 de Octubre de 2014... precio del bitcoin 400 USD
15 de Octubre de 2014... precio del Oro 1400 USD

Se te ve listo, si, muy listo


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No suelen salir los bloques vacíos por voluntad manifiesta del minero en cuestión



Me convence más está explicación:

*Why are there empty blocks?[ ]*
_When a mining pool receives a new block from a competitor, it needs to perform a few actions: download the full block, validate its transactions and define a new block to mine on. During this - albeit short -interval, so as not to waste hashing power, they start mining a new block. Only the coinbase transaction is included, so the previous block does not invalidate theirs with a duplicate transaction._

Básicamente, tienen más probabilidades de ser los más rápidos en resolver el siguiente bloque por lo que prefieren no perder tiempo o potencia de cálculo incluyendo transacciones del mempool aunque esta esté llena.

Lo que me refiero, es a que gracias a esa recompensa los mineros pueden cubrir sus gastos energéticos, no por las comisiones (por eso hay mineros que prefieren no incluir transacciones y hacer un empty block).



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De todos modos, @Spielzeug, con tu nivel de conocimiento del protocolo de Bitcoin y lo que llevas de tiempo leyendo al respecto y participando en los hilos de Bitcoin, asumes un riesgo enorme en tu apuesta de "todo o nada" contra el Bitcoin y a favor del horo. Yo diría que eres uno de los foreros con la apuesta en contra de Bitcoin más alta, por lo menos en lo que a tiempo y conocimientos se refiere.



Tengo motivos para pensar que BTC es un invento de los "money masters" para aplacar durante un tiempo la demanda de oro que se disparó a raíz de la crisis de 2008.

Por eso lo publicitan en su prensa y, por mucho que digan que es un peligro para los bancos centrales, no lo prohíben en occidente mientras que en Rusia o China si que lo han hecho.

Esto va más allá de tu apuesta o mi apuesta. Es más bien la apuesta entre diferentes bloques geopolíticos unos quieren criptos y las usan para financiar guerras como en Ucrania y otros quieren oro.

El riesgo de tu apuesta es que acabe valiendo cero. Los metales nunca pueden valer cero, nunca lo han hecho. Incluso en el escenario de que ganase Bitcoin seguirían teniendo valor ya que tienen aplicaciones no monetarias.

Tu y yo llevamos aquí desde el comienzo y ambos sabemos que el nivel de los nuevos adeptos es cada vez más penoso como el tal @gapema que no sabe ni de lo que habla pero se cree el más listo del lugar. Sabes que esto va llegando a su fin y poco a poco sólo van quedando dentro los más tontos.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (1 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Me convence más está explicación:
> 
> *Why are there empty blocks?[ ]*
> _When a mining pool receives a new block from a competitor, it needs to perform a few actions: download the full block, validate its transactions and define a new block to mine on. During this - albeit short -interval, so as not to waste hashing power, they start mining a new block. Only the coinbase transaction is included, so the previous block does not invalidate theirs with a duplicate transaction._
> ...



"Esto va llegando a su fin" ¿Qué es "esto"? El oro valía 0 antes del 3000 antes de Cristo, osea que lleva teniendo valor muy poco tiempo, el oro lleva teniendo valor sólo unos días más que bitcoin


----------



## Spielzeug (1 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> "Esto va llegando a su fin" ¿Qué es "esto"? El oro valía 0 antes del 3000 antes de Cristo, osea que lleva teniendo valor muy poco tiempo, el oro lleva teniendo valor sólo unos días más que bitcoin



Sólo unos días más...

Digo que sólo van quedando los más tontos en este hilo, tu intervención lo corrobora.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (1 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Sólo unos días más...
> 
> Digo que sólo van quedando los más tontos en este hilo, tu intervención lo corrobora.



Y tu presencia también


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (2 Nov 2022)

Jajajaja


----------



## pepepote (2 Nov 2022)

Que pesao con los empty blocks. Ya nos ha quedao claro a todos. Toca cambio de tema


----------



## barborico (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## Rajoy (2 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Explicaselo a @gapema que a lo mejor encuentra inspiracion para sus clases magistrales de 100€ la hora
> 
> Ha pasado siempre, por supuesto, porque siempre han cubierto los costos energéticos derivados de validar bloques por la recompensa en nuevas unidades creadas de la nada, no por las comisiones derivadas de sus usos monetarios.
> 
> ...



Por alusiones, aunque es el último post que te contesto hoy porque a mi, a diferencia de lo que te ocurre a ti, no me gusta hacer de hamster corriendo en la rueda para no llegar a ningún sitio.

Como te he dicho ya unas cuantas veces, tu sesgo cognitivo te hace construir razonamientos que a pesar de tener una estructura trabajada y coherente, siempre tienen algún punto de rotura. Algún punto donde has estirado demasiado el argumento para que encaje con tu resultado predeterminado: mi tesoro. Eso invalida por completo tus argumentaciones. Y lo peor es que ni siquiera eres consciente de ello.

_"Sin la recompensa por resolver el bloque, los mineros tendrían que repercutir los costes exclusivamente en las comisiones *haciendo inviables las transacciones* (el importe de la comisión superaría el importe de la cantidad a transferir en la mayoría de los casos)."_

Sabes perfectamente que ese es un argumento falaz puesto que bitcoin se autoregula.

Las comisiones en la red han llegado a ser altísimas en algunos momentos. Suficientes para que minar bloques solo con comisiones fuera rentable. Y ?
En esos momentos muchas transacciones con comsiones pequeñas han tardado mucho en procesarse o, incluso, han quedado sin procesarse. Y ?
A pesar de que no poder pagar un café con bitcoin no compromete para nada la viabilidad del mismo, aún así han aparecido segundas capas para solventar ese problema, como la lightning network.
Si el precio de bitcoin sube o bajan los costes de producción entran más mineros y sube la dificultad. Si el precio de bitcoin baja o suben los costes de producción los mineros menos competitivos apagan sus máquinas y baja la dificultad (y con ella el consumo, Spielsesg). Y ?

Y así podría seguir dándote ejemplos de cómo bitcoin se autoregula. Ejemplos que conoces perfectamente pero que tu ya famoso "sesgo cognitivo" te impide considerar.

En cuánto al otro tema que dices que me hace tanta gracia,

_"*En qué divisa se va a pagar esa energía que permite a Bitcoin funcionar*? Rusia no está por la labor de aceptar divisas occidentales que pueden ser congeladas o impedirse su uso. Las criptos sólo son liquidables en mercados occidentales que sólo usan esas divisas que Rusia rechaza."_

vuelve a ser otro de tus argumentos trampa, retorcido hasta que encaja en tu argumentación. Tal como lo planteas, el comercio entre Rusia y occidente hoy en día sería imposible. Te das cuenta de la inmensa estupidez que estás diciendo ? Obviamente la congelación que occidente ha hecho de los activos rusos ha complicado ese comercio, pero lo único que ha ocurrido es que se han creado nuevas vías para que ese comercio tenga lugar. Que Europa (no todo occidente, ojo !) se haya disparado un tiro en el pie y esté comprando la energía mucho más cara, es otra cosa. Y veremos cómo termina ...

Por no hablar de que Rusia es uno de los principales productores de los mal llamados combustibles fósiles, pero ni mucho menos el único. Pero en tu falsa argumentación, si no le compramos el gas a Rusia, parece que no hay gas.

Y eso sin entrar en que la energía que permite a bitcoin funcionar no es la energía que se consume actualmente o en un momento dado, es algo variable y *autoajustable* que fluctúa, al tiempo que la dificultad, con respecto al valor de bitcoin en moneda fiat, al coste de la propia energía y al coste y el rendimiento de los equipos.

Una y otra vez utilizas argumentos falaces con resultado del tipo blanco/negro o cero/infinito que no tienen nada que ver con la filosofía de bitcoin, ni siquiera con la realidad. Pero que se corresponden a la perfección con tu perfil de fundamentalista.
Aunque tu mente sea incapaz de percibirlo, muy pocas cosas son blancas o negras puras, hay infinitos tonos de gris.


----------



## gapema (2 Nov 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Por alusiones, aunque es el último post que te contesto hoy porque a mi, a diferencia de lo que te ocurre a ti, no me gusta hacer de hamster corriendo en la rueda para no llegar a ningún sitio.
> 
> Como te he dicho ya unas cuantas veces, tu sesgo cognitivo te hace construir razonamientos que a pesar de tener una estructura trabajada y coherente, siempre tienen algún punto de rotura. Algún punto donde has estirado demasiado el argumento para que cuadre con tu resultado predeterminado: mi tesoro. Eso invalida por completo tus argumentaciones. Y lo peor es que ni siquiera eres consciente de ello.
> 
> ...



Estás discutiendo con una pared. Este usuario es idiota. Por más que le des razonamientos correctos y mascaditos como has hecho, el muy imbécil va a tergiversar lo que digas.

Yo creo que lo mejor es humillarle, reírse de él cuando dice mongoladas y demuestra por ejemplo no saber la diferencia entre Bitcoin y un fork de un fork, como es Bitcoin SV.

El tipo es ridículo, lleva repitiendo las mismas tontearías desde hace una década. Que está muy bien, que uno podría haber llegado a esa conclusión hace 10 años, pero joder, si ves que el tiempo te quita una, otra, y otra vez la razón, plantéate que A LO MEJOR tus argumentos eran errados, y que tu ideología te impide ver la realidad.

Pues no, él tiene razón ¿Por que? porque lleva muchos años aquí jaja menudo cretino. Cuando el bitcoin baje de 2 millones de dólares a 1 millón, y el oro esté en 3000USD, vendrá a decir ¡os lo dije¡


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Nov 2022)

El día que Spielzeug nos dé la razón, se acabará el mundo


----------



## Geldschrank (2 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El día que Spielzeug nos dé la razón, se acabará el mundo



Spielzeug es Bernardos.


----------



## Digamelon (3 Nov 2022)

Hola, vengo a quedar mal con todo el mundo 

Para mí el oro y la plata son mejores que BTC, sobretodo con el coñazo de las putas contraseñas, palabras semilla, que si lo guardo en un USB o si luego tengo que bajarme el blockchain entero y cuando lo tengo al 99% se me jode y tengo que volver a bajármelo entero con cara de tonto.

Ahora bien, BTC tiene una serie de cualidades que el oro y la plata no, empezando con que para compras online, en el caso del oro y la plata tendrás que confiar en un intermediario, y eso no nos mola a ninguno de este hilo, ni al @Sr.Mojón ni a @Spielzeug

Veo oro, plata y BTC complementarios, aunque tengo mis reservas en cuanto a BTC, ya que todavía no ha pasado la prueba del tiempo (poco más de una década es poco).


----------



## Silver94 (3 Nov 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Hola, vengo a quedar mal con todo el mundo
> 
> Para mí el oro y la plata son mejores que BTC, sobretodo con el coñazo de las putas contraseñas, palabras semilla, que si lo guardo en un USB o si luego tengo que bajarme el blockchain entero y cuando lo tengo al 99% se me jode y tengo que volver a bajármelo entero con cara de tonto.
> 
> ...



En mi caso quedas muy bien conmigo. Estoy cansado de ver discutir a los de siempre por sines mejor el btc o el oro y la plata. 

Al final el hilo se ensucia y termino por no leer nada, y a veces por no entrar en una temporada. 

Y como dices, para mi son tan importantes el oro y la plata como el btc.


----------



## gapema (3 Nov 2022)

Cada uno puede tener su opinión, faltaría más. Lo que yo no tolero es que se venga a decir falsedades sobre el bitcoin a este hilo, y menos con mala fé. Así que cada vez que alguien venga a decir cosas que no son ciertas con la idea de malmeter me va a encontrar enfrente ridiculizándolo.

¿Qué pasaría si alguien va al hilo del oro a decir que el oro y la pirita son básicamente lo mismo porque los dos son amarillos?


----------



## Silver94 (3 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> ¿Qué pasaría si alguien va al hilo del oro a decir que el oro y la pirita son básicamente lo mismo porque los dos son amarillos?



Es que los hay jajaja. Entras al de btc y están los de las monedas atacando a las criptos. Vas al hilo del oro y están los del btc atacando a la reliquia bárbara jajaja.

Así que nada, se ensucian todos los hilos y se saca poca cosa interesante del foro.

Pero buemo, también entiendo el debate.


----------



## barborico (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## gapema (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## Red Star (4 Nov 2022)

Según mis paco-cálculos a lápiz sobre servilleta en la barra del bar, con palillo en la boca, en la próxima subida gorda Bitcoin llegará a los 240.000 $, aproximadamente, y luego, durante el subsiguiente ciclo bajista, si es que ocurre, el suelo estará sobre los 60.000-70.000.

Vuelvo a señalar que estos cálculos son con palillo en la boca y 2 carajillos de coñac de más. Además, también hay que tener en cuenta que igual el dólar se podría haber ido ya a tomar por saco, hiperinflación mediante, cuando se produzca la próxima subida gorda, por lo tanto a lo mejor habría que multiplicar estos valores por 10 o por 100...


----------



## El Anarquista (4 Nov 2022)

Ha llegado a los 800 dólares del oro en 1980, le quedan 27 años para volver a maximos, eso o que directamente Black Rock utilice las mineras para un ataque del 51 % y que haga el corto de su vida.


----------



## kynes (4 Nov 2022)

Hace un par de día cayó otra vez brevemente parte de LND por otro bug crítico. No ha sido nada importante o tiene muy poco uso aún.



Aquí un developer que dice que perdió unos 0.02BTC pero no le da importancia


----------



## McNulty (4 Nov 2022)




----------



## Spielzeug (4 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El día que Spielzeug nos dé la razón, se acabará el mundo



Os doy razón en muchas cosas, especialmente en lo referente a la comprensión del problema que supone el sistema monetario actual, espero que no se acabe el mundo 

Cada vez que intervengo en el hilo hablo exclusivamente de bitcoin y en vuestras respuestas habláis de oro y desviais el tema sistemáticamente.

A nivel mundial hay un problema con el sistema monetario basado en el dólar que está siendo desafiado en estos momentos con Rusia y China a la cabeza pues son las potencias más perjudicados.

*En concreto, el mayor punto de fricción, es la validación de transacciones* ya que gracias al control sobre el sistema de pagos SWIFT, EEUU puede imponer sanciones económicas unilateralmente. China y Rusia han desarrollado sistemas de validación de transacciones alternativos al SWIFT.

*Qué ofrece BTC como solución al problema de la validación de transacciones?*

1. El protocolo de Bitcoin no garantiza que la transacción que quieres realizar vaya a ser incluida en la siguiente validación.

Los mineros pueden incluir las transacciones que quieran en el bloque que resuelven siguiendo el criterio que quieren o, incluso no incluir ninguna transacción, los llamados *empty blocks* que el tal @gapema desconocía por lo que parece y dice que los estoy confundiendo con un fork. A ver si @Sr.Mojón o alguien de su confianza se lo explica que es incapaz de entenderlo si se lo explico yo pues cree el usuario que debe protegeros de mis intervenciones.

Creo que infravalorais el problema que supone que no haya garantía de que se vayan a validar las transacciones pero las potencias que buscan soluciones para el problema monetario actual seguro que lo han valorado.

2. BTC y geopolítica.

Como consecuencia de lo anterior, Bitcoin no es percibido por Rusia y China como una alternativa o una solución al problema monetario y de validación de transacciones. De hecho, está prohibido de facto en China y muy restringido su uso en Rusia.

Realmente, sólo es en occidente donde se las criptos tienen liquidez y soporte por por parte de las instituciones que no impiden su uso y ha sido promocionado en los medios. Salió en la CNN en 2011 y ha protagonizado portadas de The Economist.

En 2019, el gobernador del Banco central inglés propuso una cripto como sustituto del dólar, tal vez Bitcoin, viendo la portada del Economist, el periódico de la city de Londres no sería descartable. Pero China dijo que la opción cripto no gozaba de su confianza

Bueno, me despido. Podéis seguir hablando del oro aunque yo esté hablando del protocolo de bitcoin y sus consecuencias para la "adopción estatal" que es precisamente el tema del hilo.

No troleeis vuestro propio hilo hablando del oro, yo no lo hago e intento ser educado hasta con @gapema aunque me lo pone difícil...


----------



## Carnaval (4 Nov 2022)

mete pinta que cae y no remonta


----------



## Klapaucius (4 Nov 2022)

Empieza a subir de nuevo. Para mí que no vamos a oler los 14k


----------



## kynes (4 Nov 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> mete pinta que cae y no remonta
> Ver archivo adjunto 1250654



Aún está en fase de impulso


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *En concreto, el mayor punto de fricción, es la validación de transacciones* ya que gracias al control sobre el sistema de pagos SWIFT, EEUU puede imponer sanciones económicas unilateralmente. China y Rusia han desarrollado sistemas de validación de transacciones alternativos al SWIFT.



Ese era el problema que había ANTES de la guerra de Ucrania. Ahora el problema se ha mostrado en su verdadera magnitud después de que EEUU haya bloqueado los famosos 300.000 millones de dólares del Banco Central de Rusia.

Así que la fricción no es el sistema de pago fiat que se utiliza. El problema es que, desde que se ha empleado el dólar como un arma más en la guerra de Ucrania bloqueando reservas rusas, hace falta encontrar un verdadero sistema de pagos internacional que sea neutral y resistente a bloqueos o incautaciones.

Y eso, querido Spielzeug, no lo ofrece ni el dólar, ni el horo. Eso el único que lo puede ofrecer es Bitcoin.



Spielzeug dijo:


> *Qué ofrece BTC como solución al problema de la validación de transacciones?*
> 
> 1. El protocolo de Bitcoin no garantiza que la transacción que quieres realizar vaya a ser incluida en la siguiente validación.
> 
> Creo que infravalorais el problema que supone que no haya garantía de que se vayan a validar las transacciones pero las potencias que buscan soluciones para el problema monetario actual seguro que lo han valorado.



El mismo protocolo que no te garantiza al 100% la inclusión de tu transacción en el siguiente bloque es el mismo protocolo que te garantiza exponencialmente que tu transacción no va a ser revertida después de ser incluída. Lo uno no es posible sin lo otro.

El espacio en la cadena de bloques es muy valioso, así que es lógico que sea un sistema de subasta el que determine quién va a ocuparlo. Puede que este sistema de subasta no garantice al 100% que tu transacción entrará en el siguiente bloque, pero sí que garantiza al 100% que tu transacción competirá en igualdad de condiciones con las transacciones del resto de competidores, independientemente de quienes sean.



Spielzeug dijo:


> 2. BTC y geopolítica.
> 
> Como consecuencia de lo anterior, Bitcoin no es percibido por Rusia y China como una alternativa o una solución al problema monetario y de validación de transacciones. De hecho, está prohibido de facto en China y muy restringido su uso en Rusia.
> 
> ...



Completamente lógico. Dictaduras como la china o pseudodictaduras como la rusa buscan el control total y por eso prohiben el Bitcoin y es en occidente, con cotas de libertad mayores, donde se tolera mejor. ¿Lo ves extraño? Yo no.


----------



## Spielzeug (4 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Así que la fricción no es el sistema de pago fiat que se utiliza. El problema es que, desde que se ha empleado el dólar como un arma más en la guerra de Ucrania bloqueando reservas rusas, hace falta encontrar un verdadero sistema de pagos internacional que sea neutral y resistente a bloqueos o incautaciones.
> 
> Y eso, querido Spielzeug, no lo ofrece ni el dólar, ni el horo. Eso el único que lo puede ofrecer es Bitcoin.



La fricción es el uso del dólar como referencia mundial para las transacciones entre diferentes países y al hecho de que estás transacciones han de pasar por el sistema de validación del SWIFT.

Ambos factores se retroalimentan ya que el colateral aceptado por el SWIFT es el dólar lo cual obliga a los países a tener grandes cantidades de dólares para poder comerciar entre sí. La centralización de la validación de las transacciones permite que quien controle el SWIFT pueda imponer sanciones unilateralmente (poder reservado a ese occidente de "grandes citas de libertad" que lucha contra los "regímenes dictatoriales" que comentas).

Frente a tus ilusiones de que la solución al problema del uso del dólar y su validación centralizada en el sistema SWIFT, se impone el realismo de China y Rusia que pese a necesitar con urgencia un sistema monetario y de validación diferente no contemplan a Bitcoin como la solución a sus problemas si no que lo perciben como una amenaza a sus intereses monetarios a diferencia de occidente (no hay más que ver la legislación al respecto en ambos bloques geopolíticos).




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El mismo protocolo que no te garantiza al 100% la inclusión de tu transacción en el siguiente bloque es el mismo protocolo que te garantiza exponencialmente que tu transacción no va a ser revertida después de ser incluída. Lo uno no es posible sin lo otro.



No mezcles cosas, estamos hablando de un problema de centralización de la validación y, en este momento, la minería se concentra en occidente. 

La legislación sobre la minería en el otro bloque geopolítico deja claro su interés en el tema: la validación de transacciones en algo exclusivamente occidental y, además, basado en principios ideológicos que occidente intenta exportar al mundo (véase cambio climático).

En esta situación, no tiene sentido para Rusia y para China ya que la validación al estar fuera de su territorio escapa a su control por lo que tiene la misma vulnerabilidad que tiene el sistema SWIFT en este momento.


Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Completamente lógico. Dictaduras como la china o pseudodictaduras como la rusa buscan el control total y por eso prohiben el Bitcoin y es en occidente, con cotas de libertad mayores, donde se tolera mejor. ¿Lo ves extraño? Yo no



Yo no veo que haya buenos y malos, hay países con diferentes intereses y diferentes formas de gestionar la situación en conflicto por el futuro del sistema monetario.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (4 Nov 2022)

Es un error pensar en la minería como una "validación". Te lo digo porque tú eres uno de los nocoiners con mayores conocimientos y así los incrementarás. Todos los nodos son validadores, no sólamente los nodos mineros.

Los nodos mineros son "enterradores". Lo entierran todo en una montaña de prueba de trabajo.


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es un error pensar en la minería como una "validación". Te lo digo porque tú eres uno de los nocoiners con mayores conocimientos y así los incrementarás. Todos los nodos son validadores, no sólamente los nodos mineros.
> 
> Los nodos mineros son "enterradores". Lo entierran todo en una montaña de prueba de trabajo.



El error es directamente hablar de "minería" que sugiere un proceso de extracción de algo tangible cuando no tiene nada que ver la función que realizan.

No se extrae nada de los bloques de datos, los llamados "mineros" reciben una recompensa predeterminada en caso de ser los primeros en resolver la siguiente actualización de la base de datos.

Validar una transacción implica que está queda registrada en el blockchain y esto depende exclusivamente de que el "minero" que resuelva el bloque así lo decida. Los nodos no deciden que transacciones se incluyen en el bloque, simplemente actualizan y transmiten al resto de la red las actualizaciones que se producen para que toda la red sepa que transacciones han sido validadas.

Mientras la transacción no esté incluida en la base de datos no está validada, simplemente espera su turno en la mempool, sin garantía de que vaya a ser incluida en la siguiente actualización.

Puedes ponerle el nombre que quieras al proceso, a mí me parece que validadores de transacciones es el término que más se ajusta a la función que realizan. "Mineros" o "enterradores de datos" sugieren procesos tangibles que no tienen nada que ver y generan confusión.

Volviendo al tema, no tener garantía de que una transacción vaya a ser validada aunque ambas partes implicadas estén de acuerdo en que se produzca, es un problema que impide, en mi opinión, que Bitcoin sea percibido como una alternativa por parte de aquellos países que buscan acabar con la hegemonía del dólar.

A la vista de la legislación está claro que para Rusia y China Bitcoin no supone una solución si no más bien un impedimento frente a la estrategia que han desarrollado para acabar con el dominio del dólar.

A grandes rasgos, cada potencia trata de que sus ciudadanos dirijan su ahorro al formato que les interesa en función de su estrategia en el conflicto. Rusia y China (y más países) intentan dirigir el ahorro de sus ciudadanos al oro.

Mientras que occidente, por sus intereses estratégicos, lleva décadas intentando evitar que su población ahorre en oro. La forma de llevar a cabo esta estrategia hay que entenderla dentro del marco actual del conflicto cuyo principal frente es el cognitivo.

En este sentido de guerra cognitiva, llevamos décadas de manipulación de precios, de ventas coordinadas de oro por parte de los bancos centrales para influir en la psicología de los inversores, etc.

Este sistema funcionó bastante bien hasta la crisis de 2008 cuando se vio claro que el sistema monetario fiat estaba destinado a colapsar y la demanda de oro se disparó.

A partir de 2011 la prensa occidental presenta un nuevo producto destinado a frenar la demanda de oro, diciendo que se ha descubierto "oro digital" que se "mina" en "bloques de datos" y aseguran que es "independiente de los bancos centrales " que controlan la prensa que promociona el producto.

Y han tenido bastante éxito en el intento, hay que reconocer que han conseguido que mucha gente crea y confíe en el "oro digital", una genialidad del neuromarketing que genera confianza en aquellos que procesan la realidad en los términos con los que les han descrito el producto que sugiere la tangibilidad del oro. El oro, como concepto, es sustituido por Bitcoin gracias términos como "minería" o "bloques" y es representado como una moneda de oro

Como dice The Economist el BTC es una máquina de generar confianza:



Es, como digo, una genialidad de la guerra congnitiva y cumple bien con su función de contener la demanda de oro en aquellos que han sido vencidos en la guerra cognitiva:




Este hecho obliga a China y a Rusia a prohibir las criptos ya que su estrategia pasa por qué su población adquiera oro y no la "alternativa digital" que promueve occidente.

En mi opinión hay un conflicto monetario que se juega con unas reglas que la población no comprende ya que la guerra se produce en su percepción de la realidad. En este marco de análisis, el BTC no es más que un instrumento en ella destinado a colonizar mentes para que desprecien al oro pues en su mapa mental de la realidad, creen que se ha descubierto una especie de"oro digital" que cambiará el futuro monetario de la humanidad y que el oro es una reliquia barbara para pollasviejas.

PD, es fácil ver cuándo la gente ha sido manipulado mentalmente ya que reacciona de forma emocional bloqueando el pensamiento racional ante cualquier cosa que perciba que pueda poner en peligro su fe. 

Un ejemplo de esto es el usuario @gapema que siente la necesidad de protegeros de la información que cree que puede ser peligrosa y mantener así su creencia. Reacciona emocional de la misma forma que un covidiota o una feminista cuando se cuestionan sus creencias


----------



## stacksats (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (5 Nov 2022)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Spielzeug es Bernardos.



tiene pinta, sí


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (5 Nov 2022)

"we want to protect you" jajajajjaja


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (5 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ese era el problema que había ANTES de la guerra de Ucrania. Ahora el problema se ha mostrado en su verdadera magnitud después de que EEUU haya bloqueado los famosos 300.000 millones de dólares del Banco Central de Rusia.
> 
> Así que la fricción no es el sistema de pago fiat que se utiliza. El problema es que, desde que se ha empleado el dólar como un arma más en la guerra de Ucrania bloqueando reservas rusas, hace falta encontrar un verdadero sistema de pagos internacional que sea neutral y resistente a bloqueos o incautaciones.
> 
> ...



estaría bien que Elon musk instalara un nodo btc en cada satélite y cada tesla y que añadiera una billetera lightning en cada cuenta de Twitter


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Nov 2022)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Spielzeug es Bernardos.



A esto me refiero, el nivel mental de gente que está atrapada en una visión del mundo indoctrinada y anclada en emociones es el mismo en todos los casos.

No es diferente al covidiota que le basta llamar negacionista a quien cuestione su fe o a la feminazi que le basta llamar machirulo para descalificar quien no piense igual. Son visiones del mundo dicotómicas que impiden que se active el cerebro racional y se actúa exclusivamente de forma emocional ante cualquier información que se recibe.

Otra cosa en común es que son ideologías que prometen un mundo mejor o la salvación a quienes creen en ellas (evitar la muerte el covidiota, una utopía social las feministas o una salvación monetaria en el caso del bitcoin). Cualquiera que ponga en duda esa promesa de salvación es atacada no con argumentos si no con etiquetas para generar rechazo emocional en los creyentes.


----------



## gapema (5 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> A esto me refiero, el nivel mental de gente que está atrapada en una visión del mundo indoctrinada y anclada en emociones es el mismo en todos los casos.
> 
> No es diferente al covidiota que le basta llamar negacionista a quien cuestione su fe o a la feminazi que le basta llamar machirulo para descalificar quien no piense igual. Son visiones del mundo dicotómicas que impiden que se active el cerebro racional y se actúa exclusivamente de forma emocional ante cualquier información que se recibe.
> 
> Otra cosa en común es que son ideologías que prometen un mundo mejor o la salvación a quienes creen en ellas (evitar la muerte el covidiota, una utopía social las feministas o una salvación monetaria en el caso del bitcoin). Cualquiera que ponga en duda esa promesa de salvación es atacada no con argumentos si no con etiquetas para generar rechazo emocional en los creyentes.



Joder qué bien diagnosticas a los demás de EXACTAMENTE el problema que tienes tú. 

La paja y la viga


----------



## nandin83 (5 Nov 2022)

El año pasado salió la noticia (y creo que se comentó en este hilo) que Ana Patri estaba muy interesada en tener su propio CEX. Puede que sea por eso, porque si no no tiene sentido. Te abres una cuenta en otro banco y arreando.


----------



## barborico (5 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> estaría bien que Elon musk instalara un nodo btc en cada satélite y cada tesla y que añadiera una billetera lightning en cada cuenta de Twitter











Acerca de la función Propinas y cómo dar propinas | Ayuda de Twitter







help.twitter.com


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Joder qué bien diagnosticas a los demás de EXACTAMENTE el problema que tienes tú.
> 
> La paja y la viga



Otra característica a añadir a lo anterior es la infantilizacion de los argumentos, en este caso se reduce el esfuerzo mental a "el que lo dice lo es con el culo al revés" que se decía en primaria en mi época.

Te estoy hablando de como funciona la programación mental a nivel emocional y como una visión emocional de una utopía cretiniza a la gente al imposibilitar un análisis racional.

Se que crees ser original en tus planteamientos y que nadie ha podido indoctrinarte cosas como que Bitcoin es algo independiente de los gobiernos o bancos centrales:




La realidad es que repites las consignas de la prensa controlada por los mismos que controlan la emisión de dinero fiat en occidente como puedes ver en la portada de la revista time en 2013, antes de que hubieras oído hablar del tema.

Bitcoin depende de que los gobiernos permitan y toleren su uso. En el caso de Bitcoin es tolerado y promocionado en occidente donde los gobernantes buscan reducir la demanda de oro pues supone un peligro para su hegemonía económica y, en cambio, es prohibido por aquellos gobiernos que buscan aumentar la demanda de oro para forzar un cambio en el sistema monetario actual basado en el dólar.


----------



## gapema (5 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *en 2013, antes de que hubieras oído hablar del tema*.



Esta es la demostración de que te autoconvences inventándote las cosas. Mucha suerte, acuérdate que el teléfono contra el suicidio es el 024.

Ánimo, que de todo se sale


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Esta es la demostración de que te autoconvences inventándote las cosas. Mucha suerte, acuérdate que el teléfono contra el suicidio es el 024.
> 
> Ánimo, que de todo se sale











Why Bitcoin Matters for Freedom


It could make a real difference for the 4 billion people who can’t trust their leaders or access the banking system




time.com





La prensa de sistema hablando del potencial liberador del bitcoin. Lo firma un tal Goidstein de una ONG llamada Human Right Fundation

Los derechos humanos y las ONGs que luchan por ellos son la cabeza visible de los llamados "think tanks" que se encargan de la guerra cognitiva.

Este tipo de ONGs son considerados agentes desestabilizadores externos cuando intentan actuar fuera del área de control de los gobiernos que las subvencionan. Es una guerra en el plano cognitivo.

No hacéis más que replicar las consignas que proclaman los medios sobre la utopía monetaria que ofrece bitcoin aunque la criptomnesia os haga parecer que son ideas originales vuestras.


----------



## El Anarquista (5 Nov 2022)

Bitcoin desde que es minado por grandes empresas y estados ha perdido todo su sentido, la confianza está en manos de cuatro.


----------



## gapema (5 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Why Bitcoin Matters for Freedom
> 
> 
> It could make a real difference for the 4 billion people who can’t trust their leaders or access the banking system
> ...



¿Pero en que clase de negación de la realidad te encuentras? Joder estas jodidamente grave. En serio deja el foro y vete al medico puedes ser un peligro no solo para ti mismo si no también para tus seres queridos


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> ¿Pero en que clase de negación de la realidad te encuentras? Joder estas jodidamente grave. En serio deja el foro y vete al medico puedes ser un peligro no solo para ti mismo si no también para tus seres queridos



Algo así me dijeron los covidiotas por decir cosas que no querían escuchar. Las reacciones emocionales son idénticas en tu caso


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (5 Nov 2022)

Hay ciertos parguels a los que es mejor poner en el ignore, y Spielzeug es uno de ellos.


----------



## barborico (5 Nov 2022)

Debe ser duro tener que seguir con la misma opinión desde hace años que se le recomendó que guardara 1 btc por cada onza de oro que tuviera... por aquel entonces mtgox aun "funcionaba"...


----------



## gapema (5 Nov 2022)

barborico dijo:


> Debe ser duro tener que seguir con la misma opinión desde hace años que se le recomendó que guardara 1 btc por cada onza de oro que tuviera... por aquel entonces mtgox aun "funcionaba"...



Totalmente de acuerdo. El tío da pena


----------



## gapema (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## zarrapastrososo (5 Nov 2022)

que es un bitcoin?


----------



## Spielzeug (5 Nov 2022)

zarrapastrososo dijo:


> que es un bitcoin?



Es una unidad de cuenta de una base de datos que ha sido promocionada en occidente desde la prensa anglosajona como "oro digital" con el objetivo de contener la demanda de oro físico que se produjo como consecuencia de la crisis de 2008.

En el conflicto por la supremacía monetaria que se libra bajo el marco que impone la doctrina militar actual, Bitcoin es un arma de guerra cognitiva. Una máquina de generar confianza según The Economist, la revista de la city de Londres, que ha sido prohibida en los países que disputan el dominio anglosajón en las finanzas como China o Rusia.

En este momento, Bitcoin es un fenómeno exclusivamente occidental ya su liquidez se reduce a las divisas occidentales. Esas divisas occidentales están siendo repudiados ya que pueden ser congeladas unilateralmente impidiendo validar transacciones con ellas.

Por último, para quienes han sucumbido a la "Trust machine", Bitcoin es una utopía monetaria que nos librará de las cadenas que impone el sistema monetario actual haciendo millonario por el camino a quienes confíen en el. Y si se cuestiona la narrativa, reaccionan emocionalmente.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (5 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es una unidad de cuenta de una base de datos que ha sido promocionada en occidente desde la prensa anglosajona como "oro digital" con el objetivo de contener la demanda de oro físico que se produjo como consecuencia de la crisis de 2008.
> 
> En el conflicto por la supremacía monetaria que se libra bajo el marco que impone la doctrina militar actual, Bitcoin es un arma de guerra cognitiva. Una máquina de generar confianza según The Economist, la revista de la city de Londres, que ha sido prohibida en los países que disputan el dominio anglosajón en las finanzas como China o Rusia.
> 
> ...



Buena paja mental tienes, es cierto que no entiendo que haya gente que reaccione emocionalmente a las críticas a Bitcoin, yo amo bitcoin pero escucho atentamente cualquier crítica para comprobar mis esquemas mentales.


----------



## ESC (5 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es una unidad de cuenta de una base de datos que ha sido promocionada en occidente desde la prensa anglosajona como "oro digital" con el objetivo de contener la demanda de oro físico que se produjo como consecuencia de la crisis de 2008.
> 
> En el conflicto por la supremacía monetaria que se libra bajo el marco que impone la doctrina militar actual, Bitcoin es un arma de guerra cognitiva. Una máquina de generar confianza según The Economist, la revista de la city de Londres, que ha sido prohibida en los países que disputan el dominio anglosajón en las finanzas como China o Rusia.
> 
> ...






No conocía esta portada de "The economist".

Lo que interpreto de la imagen es que el bitcoin sirve de excusa para la implantación de las CBDC, y que las CBDC son otro paso para alcanzar el añorado globalismo cimentado en la banca central.

El bitcoin es algo accesorio, una herramienta útil en el plano cognitivo.

Una excusa.


----------



## McNulty (5 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es una unidad de cuenta de una base de datos que ha sido promocionada en occidente desde la prensa anglosajona como "oro digital" con el objetivo de contener la demanda de oro físico que se produjo como consecuencia de la crisis de 2008.
> 
> En el conflicto por la supremacía monetaria que se libra bajo el marco que impone la doctrina militar actual, Bitcoin es un arma de guerra cognitiva. Una máquina de generar confianza según The Economist, la revista de la city de Londres, que ha sido prohibida en los países que disputan el dominio anglosajón en las finanzas como China o Rusia.
> 
> ...



Spielzeug no te ofendas, pero cada vez me recuerdas más a éste con el oro.


----------



## Cicciolino (5 Nov 2022)

Me he tenido que desloguear para ver si el svcnormalazo de HORO de @Spielzeug había dicho algo... Me tiene en el ignorín por haberle dado savios consegos en otras ocasiones.

En realidad, son las mismas tonterías cargadas de rabia nocoiner de siempre. Bola extra: "Trust machine", lol.

Que alguien le diga al divorsiadito tontarrón este que, mientras ningún humano pueda ser completamente independiente de los demás, TODO es y será fiat, TODO, incluso el HORO, y hasta cabe decir que éste aún más que el dinero convencional y el bitcoin, porque a ver quién coño te lo acepta, y tiene los medios para aquilatar la calidad de un lingote, y para dividirlo en porciones, y para custodiarlo y llevárselo de paseo por el mundo, etc. Y, y, y. La cadena de depositantes de confianza que necesita el HORO es monstruosa y muy frágil.

Al bitcoñín, en cambio, le basta con himternéc. Y si cayase el himternéc también caería todo lo demás, así que: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.

Que compre bitcoñito barato, que aún está a tiempo y en el fvtvro a lo mijor le sirve para pagar la pensionsita de sus dos hijitas zamparrabos con un puñado de satoshis...


----------



## ESC (5 Nov 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Me he tenido que desloguear para ver si el svcnormalazo de HORO de @Spielzeug había dicho algo... Me tiene en el ignorín por haberle dado savios consegos en otras ocasiones.
> 
> En realidad, son las mismas tonterías cargadas de rabia nocoiner de siempre. Bola extra: "Trust machine", lol.
> 
> ...



Pues menos mal que le ha metido en el ignore porque eso de llamar a sus hijas "zamparrabos" así de forma gratuita, como quien no quiere la cosa, solo demuestra la malicia que lleva usted en vena.


----------



## ESC (5 Nov 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Me he tenido que desloguear para ver si el svcnormalazo de HORO de @Spielzeug había dicho algo... Me tiene en el ignorín por haberle dado savios consegos en otras ocasiones.
> 
> En realidad, son las mismas tonterías cargadas de rabia nocoiner de siempre. Bola extra: "Trust machine", lol.
> 
> ...



Subnormalazo... divorsiadito tontarrón ...

Usted se mete en el foro para dispensar un trato de mierda a la gente.

No lo entiendo, maldita sea.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (5 Nov 2022)

Estos debates sin insultos no serían lo mismo.

Pero tampoco os dan más razón ni a unos ni a otros.


----------



## Cicciolino (5 Nov 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Pues menos mal que le ha metido en el ignore porque eso de llamar a sus hijas "zamparrabos" así de forma gratuita, como quien no quiere la cosa, solo demuestra la malicia que lleva usted en vena.





ESC dijo:


> Subnormalazo... divorsiadito tontarrón ...
> 
> Usted se mete en el foro para dispensar un trato de mierda a la gente.
> 
> No lo entiendo, maldita sea.





Patrón insvlto MANDA, y, ya se sabe, donde manda patrón no manda marinero...

¿Algún comentario sobre el fondo, Dostorista ESCapista?

Dejo espacio para alguna sesuda cogitación liberalita, e incluso un cuenquito de olivas para depositar reflexiones en hidioma österríaco:









\______________________________/


----------



## ESC (5 Nov 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Patrón insvlto MANDA, y, ya se sabe, donde manda patrón no manda marinero...
> 
> ¿Algún comentario sobre el fondo, Dostorista ESCapista?
> 
> ...



Pero qué "patrón insulto" manda ni qué cojones. 

No hay sesudas reflexiones, no puedo evitar señalar que sus mensajes generan rechazo, son desagradables, pues desprenden una especie de mala hostia condesada que lleva usted dentro o a saber. Es ese trato denigrante vejatorio gratuito que no viene a cuento el cual va proyectando a todo el mundo.

¿A qué coño viene insultar de esa manera a Spielzeug cuando se ve a todas luces que es un tipo de puta madre?. 

Joder Chicholino, tómeselo con un poco de calma. ¿No?, digo yo. 

Si es que no es ni medio normal.


----------



## ESC (5 Nov 2022)

Pero vamos, usted sabrá.


----------



## ESC (5 Nov 2022)

Que me trate ahí con respeto al bueno de Spielzeug. 

Coño, ya.


----------



## gapema (5 Nov 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Que me trate ahí con respeto al bueno de Spielzeug.
> 
> Coño, ya.



Spitzerg es MUY MALA PERSONA.

Es un tipo que sabe perfectamente que dice majaderías y está haciendo daño a la gente que viene a informarse sobre el bitcoin .

Miente, tergiversa, le pillan mintiendo y cambia de tema… 

¿Por qué? No lo sé, por ego seguramente. Pero estoy seguro de que durante estos años sus posts han provocado que a mucha gente le entrara desconfianza y no metiera un dinero en btc que le hubiera hecho estar mucho mejor de lo que están financieramente.

Evidentemente a los que haya conseguido engañar ese mamarracho no hubieran tenido un impacto sustancial en el precio de bitcoin, pero a mi personalmente me beneficia que el precio esté más bajo, pero no soy tan miserable de alegrarme por ello


----------



## Cicciolino (5 Nov 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Pero qué "patrón insulto" manda ni qué cojones.
> 
> No hay sesudas reflexiones, no puedo evitar señalar que sus mensajes generan rechazo, son desagradables, pues desprenden una especie de mala hostia condesada que lleva usted dentro o a saber. Es ese trato denigrante vejatorio gratuito que no viene a cuento el cual va proyectando a todo el mundo.
> 
> ...





ESC dijo:


> Pero vamos, usted sabrá.





ESC dijo:


> Que me trate ahí con respeto al bueno de Spielzeug.
> 
> Coño, ya.



No le vas a sacar ninguna kruger, ESCagona, no le hagas la pelotilla...

@Espíílchoic es un payasete vestido con HOROpeles, y eso lo sabes hasta tú.

Y ahora sigue caminando, que las gentes de bien no queremos más albHOROtos en el hilo del bitcoño.


----------



## kynes (5 Nov 2022)

ESC dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1251403
> 
> 
> No conocía esta portada de "The economist".
> ...



Esa es portada es de hace 7 años, cuando BTC cotizaba a unos $250 dólares . También podemos pensar que los Agnelli, Rostchild , Cadbury... pusieron a Bitcoin en portada sin saber lo que hacían .


----------



## barborico (5 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Esa es portada es de hace 7 años, cuando BTC cotizaba a unos $250 dólares . También podemos pensar que los Agnelli, Rostchild , Cadbury... pusieron a Bitcoin en portada sin saber lo que hacían .



Leyendo el artículo (o al menos un trozo de él), a mi no me parece tanto un publirreportaje de bitcoin, más bien de la blockchain:





[2015-10-31] The Economist: The promise of the blockchain The trust machine


[2015-10-31] The Economist: The promise of the blockchain The trust machine



bitcointalk.org





Pero vamos, que si tomamos eso como una prueba de que las élites "están detrás" de bitcoin, entonces esta tontería también es válida:


Cogieron a Michael tal y como hicieron la primera vez (2000) para pumpear el mercado, le "acariciaron la sien amablemente" mientras le contaban su próxima misión:
El "trabajo" sería volverse un bitcoiner para evitar que la mayoría de gente compre el dinero metálico y compre en su lugar el cibernético, por eso dice "redescubrió", en 2013 los amos le dijeron que hiciese lo contrario, pues estaban acumulando (en 2015 lo anuncian en the economist para que vaya subiendo la cosa y tal, que estaban hartos de comprar abajo y que no subiera):

Luego ya cuando habían terminado de acumular gracias a la bajada del covid pues ya le convencieron amablemente como explica en la captura y les endosaron los bitcoin al resto en la subida incluido a él mismo porque es tontodelculo y ellos a comprar oro.
Cuando Michael termine la misión, le regalarán una casa de oro maciza como el rico pobre ese de los simpsons.
La confirmación de lo que digo es que lo dice en el 9:11

Otro dia ya iré contando que pinta Bukele en la trama: es que el salvador tiene una deuda histórica con las famiglias que...


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Rajoy (6 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> ...
> 
> Otra cosa en común es que son ideologías que prometen un mundo mejor o la salvación a quienes creen en ellas (evitar la muerte el covidiota, una utopía social las feministas o *una salvación monetaria en el caso del bitcoin)*. Cualquiera que ponga en duda esa promesa de salvación es atacada no con argumentos si no con etiquetas para generar rechazo emocional en los creyentes.



Donde pone bitcoin, pon oro. Porque ese es tu discurso. Tal como te ha dicho el forero gapema, la paja y la viga ...



ESC dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1251403
> 
> 
> No conocía esta portada de "The economist".
> ...



Otro argumento falaz y retorcido del amigo Spielsesg. No hace falta ni entrar a ver el artículo. En la portada lo pone bien claro:
"how the technology *behind* bitcoin could change the world". El famoso argumento del incansable Nico: lo importante no es bitcoin, es la blochaing ...

Deberías venir llorado de casa Spielsesg. Aquí también podríamos quejarnos día si y día también de los miles de criptos que han aparecido y siguen apareciendo que detraen recursos que irían a parar a bitcoin. Y de las manos negras que lo hacen para evitar que bitcoin triunfe y bla, bla, bla  tal como haces tu con tu cansino discurso de horo vs bitcoin. Porque no me negarás (o si, porque tu sesgo cognitivo no conoce límites ...) que esos miles de shitcoins de quien detraen recursos es de bitcoin, no de la inversión en oro o en sardinas en vinagre.

Venga, suénate los mocos y deja de aburrirnos con tus lamentos.

Por cierto, el trollmeter en máximos. Excelente señal !


----------



## kynes (6 Nov 2022)

Es bueno que se mueva este hilo. Suele estar muy parado.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (6 Nov 2022)

No entiendo el porque de las hostias entre metaleros y bitcoñeros, ambas a mi entender son válidas, yo tengo parte en horos y parte en bitcoñitos, no son mutuamente excluyentes.


----------



## CBDC (6 Nov 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> No entiendo el porque de las hostias entre metaleros y bitcoñeros, ambas a mi entender son válidas, yo tengo parte en horos y parte en bitcoñitos, no son mutuamente excluyentes.



Yo tampoco lo entiendo, no solo es que no sean excluyentes, es que son un buen complemento el uno del otro.
Uno físico y otro digital, cada uno con sus partes buenas y malas.


----------



## Rajoy (6 Nov 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> No entiendo el porque de las hostias entre metaleros y bitcoñeros, ambas a mi entender son válidas, yo tengo parte en horos y parte en bitcoñitos, no son mutuamente excluyentes.



Pues es bien sencillo, porque Spielsesg viene aquí a dar el coñazo, cosa que yo no hago en los hilos de metales preciosos. De hecho yo también tengo metales y los considero complementarios.

Me parece alucinante que el tipo venga aquí a llamarnos fundamentalistas de bitcoin cuando él es un talibán del horo de libro. Desarrollando teorías de lo más peregrinas para intentar explicar porqué el oro no está cumpliendo ni siquiera su función de valor refugio con la que está cayendo.

Tengo malas noticias para ti Golumzeug. Los tipos de interés van a seguir subiendo y eso va a seguir perjudicando a tu tesoro.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## Spielzeug (7 Nov 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Desarrollando teorías de lo más peregrina



Entiendo que te pueda resultar incomprensible ya que no entiendes el marco de análisis.

1. La doctrina militar ha cambiado. El frente de batalla es la percepción de la realidad del individuo-masa para condicionar su comportamiento. Todo lo que sale o deja de salir en los medios de comunicación de masas responde a esta lógica y cada bando en el conflicto tiene su propia agenda. Hay una guerra que se libra en el plano cognitivo.

2. La fed se ha dedicado a influir en la psicología de los inversores desde que Nixon acabo con el cambio fijo dólar-oro. Ventas coordinadas de bancos centrales, manipulación del mercado de futuros, prestamos entre bancos centrales a través del BIS...

3. La prensa occidental encargada de la guerra cognitiva y dedicada a influir en la psicología de los inversores empieza a promocionar a partir de 2011 que se ha descubierto "oro digital" al margen de los bancos centrales.

4. El otro bando en conflicto prohibe el "oro digital" que promociona occidente ya que les interesa que su población ahorre en oro ya que es el colateral por el que apuestan para sustituir al dólar como colateral del comercio internacional.

Por supuesto que esto no es más que un marco de análisis que puede estar equivocado pero que me parece mejor que analizarlo emocionalmente con conceptos de "buenos y malos" o "utopías de libertad monetaria" que imposibilitan un debate racional.

La rabia y mala hostia con la que respondéis es una muestra de que os dejáis llevar por un análisis emocional y así es como suelen reaccionar cualquier persona con una visión del mundo indoctrinada desde fuera que suele reducirse a "buenos y malos" como punto de partida.


----------



## gapema (7 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Entiendo que te pueda resultar incomprensible ya que no entiendes el marco de análisis.
> 
> 1. La doctrina militar ha cambiado. El frente de batalla es la percepción de la realidad del individuo-masa para condicionar su comportamiento. Todo lo que sale o deja de salir en los medios de comunicación de masas responde a esta lógica y cada bando en el conflicto tiene su propia agenda. Hay una guerra que se libra en el plano cognitivo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rajoy (7 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Entiendo que te pueda resultar incomprensible ya que no entiendes el marco de análisis.
> 
> 1. La doctrina militar ha cambiado. El frente de batalla es la percepción de la realidad del individuo-masa para condicionar su comportamiento. Todo lo que sale o deja de salir en los medios de comunicación de masas responde a esta lógica y cada bando en el conflicto tiene su propia agenda. Hay una guerra que se libra en el plano cognitivo.
> 
> ...



No me perdones la vida Spielsesg.
Punto por punto:

1.- Totalmente de acuerdo.

2.- Totalmente de acuerdo.

3.- Eso es una sucia mentira que se te ha rebatido ya muchas veces. Los Estados, los bancos y el poder financiero han tratado de hundir bitcoin de mil maneras y lo sabes perfectamente puesto que has sido tan espectador de eso como cualquier early adopter. No es sesgo cognitivo, mientes como un bellaco y lo sabes.
Por una portada que ni siquiera habla del poder de bitcoin sino de la blockchain, argumento utilizado miles de veces por los ninguneadores de bitcoin o por algún articulito que has podido pescar y manipular perdido en un mar de artículos y medidas contrarios a bitcoin te montas una película absolutamente fantasiosa de que el sistema promociona bitcoin cuando no ha hecho más que atacarlo durante años. No vas a convencer a nadie que tenga un poquito de memoria.
Por más que ahora haya una cierta calma, que veremos en que queda el apoyo de occidente a bitcoin cuando las CBDC's sean una realidad.

4.- El otro bando acumula oro, apuesta en el oro como colateral, de acuerdo. Llevan años acumulándolo y tratando de escapar de la supremacía del dolar. Pero se la pela en que ahorre su población salvo por una cosa: confiscárselo cuando llegue el momento para mayor gloria del partido, digo país. El oro ya ha sido confiscado y lo volverá a ser en caso de que cualquiera de los regímenes totalitarios que tanto admiras lo considere oportuno porque su población les importa una mierda. Bitcoin tiene propiedades que o hacen infinitamente menos confiscable e infinitamente más transportable que el horo. Pero claro, llegados a este punto, no me queda más remedio que parafrasearte: "ntiendo que te pueda resultar incomprensible ya que no entiendes el marco de análisis" ... porque mira que se te ha dicho veces !

En occidente, salvo en España que está en la puta ruina, no sabe ya que gravar y se ha sacado un bonito ITP de la manga para las transacciones en que un particular vende su reliquia bárbara, el oro de inversión está exento de IVA. Que hago con eso ? Construyo una estúpida teoría como haces tu acerca de que occidente en realidad apoya que sus ciudadanos ahorren en oro y no en ladrillos, por ejemplo ?
Occidente ni siquiera tiene un tratamiento unificado acerca de bitcoin. Unos dicen que es un activo, otros que una moneda. Unos eximen de pagar plusvalías si los mantienes más de un año en tu posesión, otros no.

No es rabia, pero si mala hostia. Mala hostia de que vengas aquí a ensuciar el hilo tratando de vender tus estúpidas teorías porque eres tan corto que has sido incapaz de invertir en otra cosa que en tu tesoro y ves que no se anima ni con la que está cayendo. El oro puede ser un excelente colateral para los Estados en caso de un colapso financiero total. Y, confiscaciones y manipulaciones de precio aparte, quizá podría ser un valor refugio para los particulares aunque últimamente no se coma una rosca.

El tiempo del oro como inversión para los particulares pasó. Pasó como moneda, pasó como activo con capacidad de revalorización y, mucho me temo, que ha pasado como activo refugio. La gente que huye de dictaduras, países en ruinas y guerras si pueden se llevan un pendrive, no kilos de monedas y lingotes en varias maletas.


----------



## Spielzeug (7 Nov 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> 3.- Eso es una sucia mentira que se te ha rebatido ya muchas veces. Los Estados, los bancos y el poder financiero han tratado de hundir bitcoin de mil maneras y lo sabes perfectamente puesto que has sido tan espectador de eso como cualquier early adopter. No es sesgo cognitivo, mientes como un bellaco y lo sabes



Dime alguna ley que ponga trabas a Bitcoin en occidente a ver si se puede comparar con la legislación China que incluye penas de cárcel.

Y por favor, hazlo sin llorar que lo de la falta de consenso en occidente sobre si Bitcoin es un activo o no da bastante pena como argumento.

Si hasta elpais dice que el Bitcoin es bueno para el cambio climático porque no consume mucha energía:









Mauricio de Mucha: “Las secadoras de pelo consumen más energía que la minería de bitcoin”


El director de Red Girasol, la primera ‘fintech’ en ofrecer créditos para minar bitcoin con paneles solares en México, cree ser parte del inicio de una disrupción energética en el país




elpais.com





Si estás de acuerdo en los dos puntos anteriores, sabrás que si algo molesta al poder, no se menciona en la prensa y menos se promociona con greenwashing en este caso.



Rajoy dijo:


> .- El otro bando acumula oro apuesta en el oro como colateral, de acuerdo. Llevan años acumulándolo y tratando de escapar de la supremacía del dolar. Pero se la pela en que ahorre su población salvo por una cosa: confiscárselo cuando llegue el momento para mayor gloria del partido, digo país



Estas atribuyendo intenciones que tal vez sean ciertas o tal vez no pero que hace que vuelvas al análisis infantil de buenos y malos.

Suerte al gobierno Chino confiscando oro si es su intención aunque lo dudo ya que no tiene sentido dentro de su doctrina militar (que estaría bien que conocieses un poco antes de decir cosas que no tienen mucho sentido).

En lo que si que parece que tiene suerte el gobierno Chino es confiscando bitcoins pese a que son "más difíciles de confiscar que el oro":









Mammoth BTC Whale: The Chinese Government Holds More Bitcoin Than Michael Saylor's MicroStrategy


The Chinese government holds more Bitcoin than MicroStrategy and Tesla combined, making it one of the world’s largest Bitcoin whales.




zycrypto.com





El día que occidente quiera hacer lo mismo que China y cierren los exchanges incautando los bitcoins que tengan, te daré la razón sobre lo perseguido que está Bitcoin en occidente. Mientras tanto, espero que reconozcas que si los gobiernos occidentales quisieran podrían tomar medidas similares a las de China pero, sin embargo, no lo hacen.

Pueden desconectar del SWIFT a países enteros pero no pueden hacer nada contra cuatro exchanges que dan liquidez al "oro digital". Lo dices en serio??

Y sabes que si quieren lo hacen, te suena e-gold? Si no han hecho nada contra las criptos es porque no quieren y si sale en su prensa no es porque quieran ignorar el tema.

El motivo por el que no lo hacen y por el que se promociona en la prensa occidental es porque bitcoin es su herramienta para intentar reducir la demanda de oro. Guerra cognitiva, neuromarketing y programación neurolingüistica (o te crees que llamar "minería" a un proceso de validación es casualidad?)

Os lo resumo en un meme para que hasta @gapema lo pueda entender:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Nov 2022)

Si Bitcoin no saliese en la prensa occidental, los goldbugs como Spielzeug argumentarían que el uso o la influencia de Bitcoin es residual y que, por eso, es un sistema monetario fallido. Pero como resulta que sí que se habla cada vez más de Bitcoin en la prensa occidental, pues ahora a repetir como papagayos que los Estados lo están endosando para no se qué teoría absurda de sustitución del horo.

Si Bitcoin es prohibido en las dictaduras de China y Rusia, pero aceptado en occidente, resulta entonces que los países que controlan los recursos no van a perder nunca el control de la divisa en que se negocia el precio y Bitcoin es un invento de occidente para intentar debilitar las reservas rusas y chinas de horo. Si ocurriese al contrario y occidente lo prohibiese y se permitiese en las dictaduras, entonces nos dirían que Bitcoin es un invento débil que no puede competir en libertad contra las divisas fiat.

A Spielzeug todo le vale.

Sin embargo, la realidad es la que es. En las dictaduras intentan prohibir su uso, sin éxito, porque es la única moneda verdaderamente neutral y libre. Y está desbancando lógicamente al horo como moneda y como reserva de valor, puesto que sus cualidades son mejores en los tiempos modernos.



http://pricedingold.com/charts/BTC-2010.png


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si Bitcoin no saliese en la prensa occidental...



Entonces me creería que bitcoin supone un problema para los bancos centrales y por eso lo ignoran al igual que ignoran todo aquello que no sirve a su agenda de guerra cognitiva.

Es sencillo de entender. 


Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sin embargo, la realidad es la que es. En las dictaduras intentan prohibir su uso, sin éxito, porque es la única moneda verdaderamente neutral y libre



Bla, bla, bla buenos y malos, bla, bla, libertad y esclavitud, bla, bla, democracia y dictadura bla, bla, bla, prensa "libre"... Bla, bla, bla.

Sabes argumentar sin recurrir a buenos y malos?? 

Sólo te pido que busques información en la "prensa libre occidental" sobre las intenciones de Rusia y China acumulando oro para forzar un cambio de sistema monetario. Intenciones que reconoces que existen en tu post pero que no explicas porque es un tema ignorado por la "prensa libre".

Porque la "prensa libre" ignora que muchos países están pidiendo la vuelta al patrón oro mientras se habla de la revolución monetaria que supone bitcoin?

Te respondo: ni es prensa, ni informa ni es libre. Los medios de comunicación occidentales son una herramienta de la guerra cognitiva actual y tienen una agenda que incluye promocionar al oro digital mientras se ignora al oro físico y las reclamaciones de un nuevo sistema monetario internacional que sustituya al dólar por parte del resto del mundo.

Para estar informado de estos temas y de las intenciones de los países no occidentales hay que leer la prensa rusa, China, iraní, turca... prensa local de países como Egipto, India, Ghana... Algo que no hacéis mucho por aquí 

Los países "malos" según occidente informan de una realidad y unas intenciones monetarias que la "prensa libre" ignora deliberadamente.

Porque? 
-Para mi porque cada uno tiene su agenda, sus objetivos y su agenda para lograrlos.
-Para ti porque en el mundo hay buenos y malos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Te respondo: ni es prensa, ni informa ni es libre. Los medios de comunicación occidentales son una herramienta de la guerra cognitiva actual y tienen una agenda que incluye promocionar al oro digital mientras se ignora al oro físico y las reclamaciones de un nuevo sistema monetario internacional que sustituya al dólar por parte del resto del mundo.



Claro que sí. Nadie en la sociedad ni en este foro hemos leído artículos publicados en la prensa sobre el horo ni sobre un nuevo Breton Woods, ni tampoco sobre las compras de horo que hacen los Bancos Centrales. Lo mantienen todo en absoluto silencio. Hemos de meternos en la Deep Web o en grupos de correo de auténticos frikis antisistema, perseguidos algunos y con las comunicaciones interceptadas, para poder enterarnos de que algunos países se están cansando de la hegemonía impuesta del dólar. No existe nada publicado al respecto. Anda que tú también...



Spielzeug dijo:


> Los países "malos" según occidente informan de una realidad y unas intenciones monetarias que la "prensa libre" ignora deliberadamente.
> 
> Porque?
> -Para mi porque cada uno tiene su agenda, sus objetivos y su agenda para lograrlos.
> -Para ti porque en el mundo hay buenos y malos.



Las dictaduras y pseudodictaduras como China, Rusia, la India o Turquía promueven el horo porque saben que sus mierdas de monedas fiat no las usaría nadie de fuera de sus fronteras al no ofrecer ninguna garantía ni siquiera un mínimo de garantía jurídica, exactamente igual que ocurre con sus bolsas nacionales, por muy país emergente que sean.

Entonces sabiendo esto acuden a promocionar el único competidor histórico del dólar como patrón que podrían controlar de fronteras hacia adentro en caso de necesitarlo, prohibiendo la tenencia e incautándolo fácilmente, como ya han hecho en no pocas ocasiones: el horo.

Jamás van a promocionar un patrón que permitiese a sus ciudadanos escapar de su férreo control como sería el Bitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Nov 2022)

Por cierto, si muchos de vosotros os estáis preguntando ahora mismo por qué no se oye nada sobre Ethereum (=Vitalik Coin) estas últimas semanas ni en este foro, ni prácticamente en ningún otro foro, es por esto:






MEV Watch







www.mevwatch.info





A día de hoy, el 72% de los bloques de Ethereum ya son OFAC compliance, lo que significa que censuran las transacciones en base a los criterios que impone el Departamento del Tesoro estadounidense.

Efectivamente, el paso de PoW a PoS ha conducido a que, en cuestión de unas pocas semanas, Ethereum haya pasado a estar bajo el completo control de las agencias estadounidenses.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (8 Nov 2022)

Hoy se cumple un año del ATH 69k, ¿no?


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nadie en la sociedad ni en este foro hemos leído artículos publicados en la prensa sobre el horo ni sobre un nuevo Breton Woods, ni tampoco sobre las compras de horo que hacen los Bancos Centrales. Lo mantienen todo en absoluto silencio.



Puedes poner algún ejemplo en la prensa generalista sobre, por ejemplo, el anuncio de China de que el patrón oro es inevitable o en general cualquier declaración de los países "malos" respecto al oro? 

O sobre los motivos por los que el 25% de los bancos centrales piensan comprar oro próximamente?

Busca, busca... Y verás que buena e imparcial es la prensa libre informando de lo que no tiene cabida en su agenda


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Nov 2022)

El Banco Mundial propone volver al patrón oro para las paridades de monedas | elmundo.es


El Banco Mundial propone volver al patrón oro para las paridades de monedas La guerra de divisas ha abierto un debate en el que varias voces piden la vuelta al patrón oro como referencia para la paridad monetaria. El último en sugerirlo ha sido el presidente del Banco Mundial, Robert Zoellick.




www.elmundo.es





" La guerra de divisas ha abierto un debate en el que varias voces piden la vuelta al patrón oro como referencia para la paridad monetaria. El último en sugerirlo ha sido el presidente del Banco Mundial, Robert Zoellick. "

"Zoellick propone un sistema en el que deberían seguramente estar el dólar, el euro, el yen, la libra y el yuan chino "que avance hacia su "internacionalización".

Ese sistema debería también "considerar la posibilidad de utilizar el oro como punto de referencia internacional" en cuanto a expectativas del mercado sobre "inflación, deflación y cambios futuros de las monedas"."


Más generalista y agilipollado que pueda ser "El Mundo", no creo que encuentres ningún otro diario. Anda que no hay noticias sobre tu querido "horo" en la prensa para subnormales. Incluso explícitamente sobre el patrón horo. Mira, otro artículo más que he encontrado en 10 segundos de búsqueda.






Cuarenta años sin patrón oro | Espíritus animales | Blogs | elmundo.es







www.elmundo.es


----------



## gapema (8 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El Banco Mundial propone volver al patrón oro para las paridades de monedas | elmundo.es
> 
> 
> El Banco Mundial propone volver al patrón oro para las paridades de monedas La guerra de divisas ha abierto un debate en el que varias voces piden la vuelta al patrón oro como referencia para la paridad monetaria. El último en sugerirlo ha sido el presidente del Banco Mundial, Robert Zoellick.
> ...


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El Banco Mundial propone volver al patrón oro para las paridades de monedas | elmundo.es
> 
> 
> El Banco Mundial propone volver al patrón oro para las paridades de monedas La guerra de divisas ha abierto un debate en el que varias voces piden la vuelta al patrón oro como referencia para la paridad monetaria. El último en sugerirlo ha sido el presidente del Banco Mundial, Robert Zoellick.
> ...



Gracias por traer *noticias frescas de 2011*

Si, en 2011 había una facción al mando, el Sr. Zoellick en el banco mundial y el Sr. Strauss Kahn que en esa época hablaban del patrón oro ante el despropósito monetario de la crisis de 2008:









The Latest B.S. Dominique Strauss Kahn Theory: It's All About Gold







www.businessinsider.com





A este último le montaron un escándalo sexual para quitárselo de en medio ese mismo año. El Sr. Zoellick "decidió" no presentarse de nuevo al cargo y pese a su trayectoria anterior no ha vuelto a tener ningún papel relevante.

El mismo año en el que la "prensa libre" empezó a promocionar el oro digital, en 2011, se quitaron de en medio a la corriente dentro de las élites que abogaba por una vuelta al patrón oro. 

Encuentras algo sobre en la prensa sobre el patrón oro que propone de China, Rusia, Irán, Turquía, Myanmar, Ghana, Uzbekistán... etc.? 

Hay declaraciones al respecto de todos los países anteriores pero hay que buscarlos en la prensa local, la "prensa libre" lo ignora sistemáticamente pues desde 2011 no está en su agenda.


----------



## Lego. (8 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Gracias por traer *noticias frescas de 2011*
> 
> Si, en 2011 había una facción al mando, el Sr. Zoellick en el banco mundial y el Sr. Strauss Kahn que en esa época hablaban del patrón oro ante el despropósito monetario de la crisis de 2008:
> 
> ...







Buena volea, Spielzeug


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Nov 2022)

Vives en una continua paranoia, macho. ¿Te vale libertad digital como periodicucho para subnormales (=prensa generalista)? A mi, desde luego, que sí me vale.









Rusia aboga por restablecer el patrón oro como nueva moneda de reserva mundial


Arkady Dvorkevich, asesor económico del Kremlin, defiende incluir los lingotes de oro en la cesta de divisas que serviría de base para establecer una nueva moneda mundial en sustitución del dólar, basada en los Derechos Especiales de Giro del FMI, tal y como propone junto a China.




www.libertaddigital.com





Y ahora te buscaré algo más reciente, para que no me vengas con más ñiñiñiñi

EDITO: La Vanguardia, en 2019









¿Por qué los bancos centrales se lanzan a por el oro?


Los bancos centrales compraron 651,5 toneladas de oro en 2018, lo que supone un incremento del 74% respecto a las adquisiciones del año anterior, que ya había sido




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vives en una continua paranoia, macho. ¿Te vale libertad digital como periodicucho para subnormales (=prensa generalista)? A mi, desde luego, que sí me vale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, busca algo más reciente. El link es de 2009


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vives en una continua paranoia, macho. ¿Te vale libertad digital como periodicucho para subnormales (=prensa generalista)? A mi, desde luego, que sí me vale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo, explican porqué? Porque los motivos están claros y hay declaraciones al respecto de los diferentes países incluyendo los europeos como Hungría, Serbia, Polonia, República Checa...

Se habla de que muchos bancos centrales se están preparando para un reset monetario? Estamos hablando de muchos países y muy relevantes a nivel internacional que se han posicionado en el conflicto monetario en el que vivimos.

Un conflicto que usa otras reglas como por ejemplo "virus" que rompen la cadena de suministro cuando el gobierno Chino lo decide. El gobierno Chino ha identificado en muchas ocasiones el "virus" contra el que lucha con el dólar. En este marco de conflicto estamos en guerra total desde entonces.

Las armas de esta guerra actúan en el plano cognitivo para condicionar el comportamiento económico del individuo-masa. Aquí cabe desde un "virus" que bloquea el comercio mundial hasta el descubrimiento y promoción de "oro digital" que se "mina" de forma "eco-resilente" y que "liberará a la humanidad de las cadenas del dinero fiat" y deja obsoleto al "horo".

La parte del mundo que está avanzando hacia un sistema monetario basado en el oro, están en un proceso de desdolarizacion que incluye restricciones al uso de criptomonedas puesto que van en contra de su agenda.

Repito, hay dos bandos con dos agendas diferentes y lo que aparece o se oculta en los medios de cada bando depende de los objetivos que tenga cada uno y de los medios a su alcance.

En occidente no verás hablar de estos temas relacionados con la vuelta al patrón oro de la misma forma que la prensa China no informa de que hay empresas de minería de criptos eco-resilentes. Ni buenos ni malos, simplemente diferentes objetivos y agendas.

Para saber un poco lo que se cuece debes comparar ambas y buscar las diferencias en los temas que aparecen y en los temas que ignoran.


----------



## gapema (8 Nov 2022)

Madre mía cómo se pase por aquí algún fanático del hilo del oro va a darse cuenta de que su gurú es un mamarracho. Al pobre diablo es lo único que le queda, visto que su preciado tesoro cada vez vale menos en términos reales


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (8 Nov 2022)

Sacando la chequera. 
Satoshis pa la saca.

Órdenes de hace semanas todas pilladas.


----------



## cholesfer (8 Nov 2022)

Let's go


----------



## Spielzeug (8 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Madre mía cómo se pase por aquí algún fanático del hilo del oro va a darse cuenta de que su gurú es un mamarracho. Al pobre diablo es lo único que le queda, visto que su preciado tesoro cada vez vale menos en términos reales



Me refiero a que traigáis noticias relevantes y recientes que sirven un poco para entender que ocurre en el mundo como esta:








Trade can be conducted in ruble, yuan, gold: Erdoğan tells Putin


Conducting trade in national currencies was among the topics discussed during President Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’s phone call with his Russian counterpart...




www.dailysabah.com





_En una llamada telefónica el domingo, Erdoğan le dijo a Putin que Turquía está lista para contribuir a la solución de la crisis de Ucrania por medios pacíficos lo antes posible.

Mientras tanto, según la información obtenida de fuentes del gobernante Partido Justicia y Desarrollo (Partido AK), también se discutió el tema de los pagos comerciales entre los dos países.

Las fuentes dicen que Erdoğan le dijo a Putin que, además del euro y el dólar, el comercio entre los dos países se puede realizar utilizando el rublo ruso y el yuan chino.

*"Podemos hacerlo con oro"*, se le citó sugiriendo._


Hay que ir a la prensa local, turca en este caso, para ver cómo el mundo está repudiando las divisas fiat occidentales y va surgiendo una nueva referencia monetario mundial. En la prensa libre se ignoran estás noticias que son cada vez más habituales y con más países implicados.

*En la prensa occidental, en cambio, sabemos cuando Bukele se tira un pedo*:









Bukele y su cruzada a favor del bitcoin en El Salvador: “Crearemos un refugio para la libertad”


“Es simple: mientras el mundo cae en la tiranía, crearemos un refugio para la libertad”, dijo el controvertido mandatario este fin de semana al presentar un paquete de 52 reformas legales para atraer inversiones




www.google.com





_Bukele y su cruzada a favor del bitcoin en El Salvador: “Crearemos un refugio para la libertad”
“Es simple: mientras el mundo cae en la tiranía, crearemos un refugio para la libertad”_

bla, bla, bla, libertad, bla, bla, bla, Bitcoin contra la tirania, bla, bla, bla, el bien contra el mal...

No reconoceis la publicidad ni la propaganda aunque sea obvia. Las noticias son de las mismas fechas. En serio creéis que la entrevista entre Putin y Erdogan hablando de realizar el comercio exterior en oro no merece alguna mención en una prensa que se autoproclama "libre"?

Todo el mundo sabe quién es Bukele y sabe del tema del bitcoin en el Salvador aunque la relevancia internacional del país sea nula, su presidente y su "oro digital" que mina con volcanes ecológicos salen cada poco en los medios.

Pocos saben que es muy probable que el gas ruso que llega a Europa se paga en oro. Antes de cambiar el sistema monetario y pagar en oro, vamos a pasar frío este invierno y a hacer colapsar la industria y siguiendo la prensa libre no os vais ni de porque.

Venga, seguid hablando de Bukele, de la adopción estatal del oro digital y repitiendo consignas de buenos y malos o libertad y tiranía repitiendo lo que dicen en la tele o en la única prensa que leéis.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## stacksats (8 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Me refiero a que traigáis noticias relevantes y recientes que sirven un poco para entender que ocurre en el mundo como esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitcoin es libertad porque si alguien te localiza en tu casa de españa, entrara en tu casa y te robara el oro a la fuerza, o si algun dia te tienes de ir por patas del pais tendras de pasar por detectores de metales de salida y de entrada a tus queridos paises que aprecian el oro.
Bitcoin si entran en tu casa si tienes una clave multifirma poco podran hacer y si te vas a un pais destino poco podran hacer si memorizas unas palabras


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Nov 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Bitcoin es libertad porque si alguien te localiza en tu casa de españa, entrara en tu casa y te robara el oro a la fuerza, o si algun dia te tienes de ir por patas del pais tendras de pasar por detectores de metales de salida y de entrada a tus queridos paises que aprecian el oro.
> Bitcoin si entran en tu casa si tienes una clave multifirma poco podran hacer y si te vas a un pais destino poco podran hacer si memorizas unas palabras




Depende... si estas soltero igual te da igual que te torturen.

Si estas casado y tienes dos preciosas niñas igual no te da igual lo que los chorizos van a empezar a hacer para que sueltes las claves, tambien depende logicamente de si las niñas son buena gente contigo, buenas estudiantes y no unas porreras que un par de semanas antes te presentaron a los novios, grandes personas, mejores yernos de nombre Mamadoo y Salin.


----------



## stacksats (9 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Depende... si estas soltero igual te da igual que te torturen.
> 
> Si estas casado y tienes dos preciosas niñas igual no te da igual lo que los chorizos van a empezar a hacer para que sueltes las claves, tambien depende logicamente de si las niñas son buena gente contigo, buenas estudiantes y no unas porreras que un par de semanas antes te presentaron a los novios, grandes personas, mejores yernos de nombre Mamadoo y Salin.



xD si es multifirma y has guardado las otras claves en otro lugar o lugares por mucho que te torturen o vas al sitio o sitios o no lo podras saber


----------



## Cipote descapullao (9 Nov 2022)

Irán hace pago millonario con bitcoin para la importación de bienes


El objetivo de Irán es permitir el uso de las criptomonedas facilitar los procesos comerciales para comerciantes y empresarios.




www.criptonoticias.com





¿Por qué Irán no recurre al oro para pagar sus importaciones?

Misterios insondables del comercio internacional. A la vez, qué casualidad, se ha encendido una campaña mediática internacional por la utilización del velo en el bello país del Próximo Oriente.Casualidades de la vida, oye.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (9 Nov 2022)

Cipote descapullao dijo:


> Irán hace pago millonario con bitcoin para la importación de bienes
> 
> 
> El objetivo de Irán es permitir el uso de las criptomonedas facilitar los procesos comerciales para comerciantes y empresarios.
> ...



Ley de Gresham. Atesoras el dinero bueno y cambias el malo por los productos que necesitas. De primero de burbuga, oiga.


----------



## kynes (9 Nov 2022)

Cipote descapullao dijo:


> Irán hace pago millonario con bitcoin para la importación de bienes
> 
> 
> El objetivo de Irán es permitir el uso de las criptomonedas facilitar los procesos comerciales para comerciantes y empresarios.
> ...



No me queda claro que estén hablando de BTC. ¿Lo mencionan en algún sitio de forma directa? ¿Cripto=Bitcoin es una deducción equivocada del escritor del artículo?










Iran to begin ‘crypto rial’ CBDC trial despite possible lack of infrastructure: Report


The Central Bank of Iran will begin a long-awaited trial of the “crypto rial,” a central bank digital currency, on Thursday after several years of development.




cointelegraph.com


----------



## Klapaucius (9 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Me refiero a que traigáis noticias relevantes y recientes que sirven un poco para entender que ocurre en el mundo como esta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No hay buenos ni malos. Sólo oportunidades. Bitcoin cambia el tablero de juego. Los países que sean bitcoin friendly tienen mucho que ganar mientras que los que lo prohíben, a largo plazo colapsarán o se convertirán en dictaduras (más aún).
El bukele este es simplemente un pavo inteligente que ha cogido un país que estaba en la mierda, lo ha limpiado de chusma y le ha metido bitcoin como medio de pago legal siendo pionero en hacerlo.

La vida es un videojuego.


----------



## Burbujarras (9 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Depende... si estas soltero igual te da igual que te torturen.
> 
> Si estas casado y tienes dos preciosas niñas igual no te da igual lo que los chorizos van a empezar a hacer para que sueltes las claves, tambien depende logicamente de si las niñas son buena gente contigo, buenas estudiantes y no unas porreras que un par de semanas antes te presentaron a los novios, grandes personas, mejores yernos de nombre Mamadoo y Salin.



Mamadoo y Salin dice, menos mal que te tenemos a tí en pasion.com (bueno ya no) y salvando la clásica cultura romana raza aria de subnormales adoradores de zombis vivientes que opositan menos que los narigudos porque estos últimos aprendían lectura mientras los zombis postureaban en misa en latín.


----------



## zarrapastrososo (9 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es una unidad de cuenta de una base de datos que ha sido promocionada en occidente desde la prensa anglosajona como "oro digital" con el objetivo de contener la demanda de oro físico que se produjo como consecuencia de la crisis de 2008.
> 
> En el conflicto por la supremacía monetaria que se libra bajo el marco que impone la doctrina militar actual, Bitcoin es un arma de guerra cognitiva. Una máquina de generar confianza según The Economist, la revista de la city de Londres, que ha sido prohibida en los países que disputan el dominio anglosajón en las finanzas como China o Rusia.
> 
> ...




yo como me entendia bien es con las pesetas. Pero gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## barborico (9 Nov 2022)

Jojojojo


----------



## gapema (9 Nov 2022)

barborico dijo:


> Jojojojo



Spitbug una vez más haciendo el ridiculo


----------



## cuñado de bar (9 Nov 2022)

Sigue cayendo el bitcoño. En un día ya pasa del 15% de caída.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (9 Nov 2022)

Pfff qué día más negro.


----------



## gapema (9 Nov 2022)

Prácticamente lo único bueno de que el precio suba es poder trollear a los nocoiners. Por lo demás es mucho mejor que el precio baje para poder acumular más y más rápido


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Nov 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Pfff qué día más negro.



aun no acabo el dia, todabia no han llegado los 10.000 dolares, ruina, ruina, ruina, tras los 10.000 seguira cayendo, es el puto fin.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Nov 2022)

Coinbase se retira del acuerdo el bitcoin al guano.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (9 Nov 2022)

Tiene pinta de que va a seguir bajando, bajando y bajando, dios sabre dónde estará el suelo... Lástima no tener dinero ya para meterle.


----------



## kynes (9 Nov 2022)

Sota_de_bitcoins dijo:


> *Tiene pinta* de que va a seguir *bajando, bajando y bajando,* dios sabre dónde estará el suelo... Lástima no tener dinero ya para meterle.



Señal de compra. 

No debería bajar mucho de 16k aún. Lo que pinta es que vamos a ver buenas curvas antes del suelo.


----------



## Klapaucius (9 Nov 2022)

Creo que es un precio cojonudo


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Nov 2022)

WOW 


>


----------



## soldadodedios (9 Nov 2022)

Deploying more capital


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Nov 2022)

con estos precios muchos mineros van a entrar en dificultades económicas.

Es bueno momento para hacer dollar cost average con estos precios...huele a que el suelo no esta muy lejos


----------



## faraico (9 Nov 2022)

COmienza la adopción estatal......



A punto de perder los 16k........va a ser un largo recorrido por el desierto.....


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (9 Nov 2022)

jorgitonew dijo:


> con estos precios muchos mineros van a entrar en dificultades económicas.
> 
> Es bueno momento para hacer dollar cost average con estos precios...huele a que el suelo no esta muy lejos



El suelo eran los 17K. El próximo suelo, quien sabe..


----------



## jorgitonew (9 Nov 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> El suelo eran los 17K. El próximo suelo, quien sabe..



esto es suelo, no quedan muchos por vender. Cualquier precio que baje por aqui es para comprar por ser venta forzada y precio de derribo.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (9 Nov 2022)

¿En serio todo esto es por el quilombo del exchange? ¿MtGOX 2.0?


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (9 Nov 2022)

Sota_de_bitcoins dijo:


> ¿En serio todo esto es por el quilombo del exchange? ¿MtGOX 2.0?



Rallo ha puesto un video explicándolo bien. En resumen, FTX era presuntamente (no se la juega del todo) un chiringuito que usaba las crytpos de sus clientes para inflar el valor de un fondo crypto, con el que se hinchaban a ganar pasta pidiendo préstamos en USD respaldados por su valor.

Ahora el problema es que hay también sospechas de que Binance esté haciendo lo mismo (apostar las crytpos de sus clientes) aunque el chinorri ha dicho que "harán auditorias para mostrar que no es así.."

O sea, lo que se sabía de siempre, todo el tinglado crypto es humo con el que unos cuantos se forran y otros sufren..


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (9 Nov 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> O sea, lo que se sabía de siempre, todo el tinglado crypto es humo con el que unos cuantos se forran y otros sufren..



Lo que haga o deje de hacer un exchange no altera los fundamentales de BTC. Lo que me jode es que la gente no escarmienta y sigue usando exchanges centralizados. Esto con Bisq no hubiera pasado.

PD: el suelo debe de estar por los 14.000 $ creo yo, pacopredicción aviso.


----------



## landlady (9 Nov 2022)

Todo porque la puta masa es retrasada y dejan los bitcoins en el exchange. Es para abrirles la puta cabeza. Menos mal que se han vacunado y se van a ir a tomar por culo ellos solos...


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (9 Nov 2022)

Sota_de_bitcoins dijo:


> Lo que haga o deje de hacer un exchange no altera los fundamentales de BTC. Lo que me jode es que la gente no escarmienta y sigue usando exchanges centralizados. Esto con Bisq no hubiera pasado.
> 
> PD: el suelo debe de estar por los 14.000 $ creo yo, pacopredicción aviso.



Pues eso, no digo que BTC sea humo, pero que se ha montado todo un tinglado de humo, ETFs, cryto-chatarras y demás alrededor, eso no se puede negar.
BTC hubiese tenido muchísimo mas éxito si se hubiese quedado en un valor de 100EUR y se hubiesen centrado en convertirlo en un medio de pago. Pero era mas rentable convertirlo en un asset especulativo, y por eso estamos como estamos..


----------



## cholesfer (9 Nov 2022)

La media móvil simple de 200 periodos, en vela de 2 semanas...juraria q debe andar por los 14k. Para mí ese será el suelo, aunque dejará mecha importante.

A ver si miro en el PC y veo exactamente por qué cantidad anda.

Edit: 13600


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (9 Nov 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Pues eso, no digo que BTC sea humo, pero que se ha montado todo un tinglado de humo, ETFs, cryto-chatarras y demás alrededor, eso no se puede negar.
> BTC hubiese tenido muchísimo mas éxito si se hubiese quedado en un valor de 100EUR y se hubiesen centrado en convertirlo en un medio de pago. Pero era mas rentable convertirlo en un asset especulativo, y por eso estamos como estamos..



Da igual 100, 1000 o 1. La prioridad debería haber sido la estabilidad, la seguridad, el anonimato real (no tener que pasar por un exchange centralizado) y como dices, fomentar los medios de pago.
La gente ya ha tomado todo el ecosistema actual como algo especulativo. Quizás de las cenizas surja algo interesante. La tecnología ya está. Falta que se propague y seguramente alguna guillotina para convencer a los gobiernos.


----------



## cholesfer (9 Nov 2022)

También tengo trazada una diagonal que ha funcionado muy bien como soporte/resistencia desde el ATH que se marcó en Abril de 2021.

Ahora mismo el precio está ahí justo, igual puede confirmar el soporte y rebotar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Nov 2022)

landlady dijo:


> Todo porque la puta masa es retrasada y dejan los bitcoins en el exchange. Es para abrirles la puta cabeza. Menos mal que se han vacunado y se van a ir a tomar por culo ellos solos...



cuanta pasta estas perdiendo ?


----------



## Klapaucius (9 Nov 2022)

Qué rabia las transferencias sepa. A saber qué precio tendrá cuando se confirme la orden. Quiero ya este puto precio


----------



## Porestar (9 Nov 2022)

Estamos en territorio inexplorado


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Nov 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Estamos en territorio inexplorado
> Ver archivo adjunto 1255553



Que va es la historia de siempre, guanazo total, llevo dos años esperando este momento, hay que esperar que termine de reventar todo.

Esta noche me baje a por todo tipo de mierdas voy a reventar, chocolate, chucherias, galletas, fantas, cocacolas, es un gran dia, hay que estar ahora atento para ver cuando reviente todo y poder comprar cuanto mas abajo mejor, esto se va a la mierda, maravilloso.


----------



## Porestar (9 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que va es la historia de siempre, guanazo total, llevo dos años esperando este momento, hay que esperar que termine de reventar todo.
> 
> Esta noche me baje a por todo tipo de mierdas voy a reventar, chocolate, chucherias, galletas, fantas, cocacolas, es un gran dia, hay que estar ahora atento para ver cuando reviente todo y poder comprar cuanto mas abajo mejor, esto se va a la mierda, maravilloso.



Fíjate que respecto a esa ecuación los máximos se quedaron cortos y ahora los mínimos se han salido de la gráfica, esto es nuevo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Nov 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Fíjate que respecto a esa ecuación los máximos se quedaron cortos y ahora los mínimos se han salido de la gráfica, esto es nuevo.



Yo siempre pense que caeria de 15000 pero no terminaba de hacerlo el joputa, ahora ya lo veo incluso por debajo de los 10000 a saber donde se para esto.

Por lo menos me va a pillar con pasta para comprar en cuanto acabe la carniceria aunque estos dias hice varias compras que no habria hecho si llego a saber esto.


----------



## Seronoser (9 Nov 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> Estamos en territorio inexplorado
> Ver archivo adjunto 1255553



En dólares sí, pero en el resto de monedas, salvo el rublo, no.


----------



## Pirro (10 Nov 2022)

2021 fue un 2017 y 2022 ha sido un 2018. La historia se repite casi con precisión milimétrica y esto es así porque la gráfica de Bitcoin no muestra únicamente el precio de un activo, sino también el patrón de la adopción de una tecnología.

En Noviembre de 2018, tras meses de “estabilidad” a 5-6 k se despeñó repentinamente a 3k marcando los mínimos del ciclo bajista y guaneando un par de meses. En Noviembre de 2022 ha hecho exactamente lo mismo tras meses de aburrida estabilidad en los 20k.

Si la historia se está repitiendo tan milimétricamente, nos vamos a 10-12k, travesía por el desierto y posiblemente veamos romper otra vez los 20k para finales de 2023, esperándose nuevos máximos en 2025.

Yo porque soy pobre, pero si tuviera dineros empezaría a hacer compras semanales escalonadas durante los próximos 6 meses.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Nov 2022)

Los institucionales no permitiran que caiga de 30.000 decian y repetian por este foro ñiñiñi Elon no lo permitira.

Mientras tanto se descojonaban vendiendo todo sin decir nada en 60.000 napos mientras vosotros perdiais hasta el alma.


----------



## Red Star (10 Nov 2022)

Según mis paco-predicciones del año pasado, 15K es el nivel de soporte y no creo que baje de ahí. Puedo estar equivocada, claro está. Paciencia y HODL camaradas. El futuro es de los valientes. ¿Sois huevones o leones?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Nov 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Según mis paco-predicciones del año pasado, 15K es el nivel de soporte y no creo que baje de ahí. Puedo estar equivocada, claro está. Paciencia y HODL camaradas. El futuro es de los valientes. ¿Sois huevones o leones?



Los 15 los pierde mañana mismo con muchisima probabilidad y los 12 llegan segurisimo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Nov 2022)

Podriamos hacer quedadas para este viernes y ir de putes para celebrar todas estas caidas y la ruina de tantisimo criptomonguer que no vendio.


----------



## vpsn (10 Nov 2022)

son correcciones sanas


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (10 Nov 2022)

Los que llevamos aqui ya años siguiendo BTC sabíamos que esto tenía que pasar, se había metido muchísima gente que no sabía que coño es esto y de esos barros estos lodos pero bueno creo que los que vamos a largo con esto no estamos muy preocupados, si tiene que caer caemos a puto 0 y habrá merecido la pena cada puto segundo. Recordad cuando llegamos a 20k y el lateral que hizo para despues caer más abajo y escalar hasta ATH para mí esto es un _deja vu _y dudo mucho muchísimo que esto caiga a 0. Para mi esto es una progresión normal en una tendencia alcista y un crecimiento sano de BTC.


----------



## uhnitas (10 Nov 2022)

BTC sólo puede valer dos cosas, cero o mucho.

Valdrá cero si deja de funcionar o si la humanidad deja de querer avanzar. 

Valdrá mucho si sigue funcionando como lo hace. 

Para unos pocos ya vale mucho, para muchos otros el mucho es cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## kynes (10 Nov 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> BTC sólo puede valer dos cosas, cero o mucho.
> 
> Valdrá cero si deja de funcionar o si la humanidad deja de querer avanzar.
> 
> ...



Existen grises. No es obligado ni positivo el pensamiento polarizado.

Podríamos pensar que no valdrá "mucho" si no resuelve los problemas con sus layer 2 (LN) , o las regulaciones que vienen en materia medioambiente (Zero net , carbon neutral...) o regulaciones de las crypto. Pero es que no tiene porqué influir demasiado.

Pienso que primero habría que conocer qué Utilidad va a tener Bitcoin y quiénes van a ser sus usuarios.


----------



## Anayosky (10 Nov 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> BTC sólo puede valer dos cosas, cero o mucho.
> 
> Valdrá cero si deja de funcionar o si la humanidad deja de querer avanzar.
> 
> ...



Yo el BTC lo veo como el caucho natural.

Fue el primero, revoluciono la industria y nada ha sido igual desde entonces.

Pero hoy en día nadie se pone a "ordeñar un arbol" para conseguir caucho, hay alternativas mejores.

Pues lo mismo puede pasar con BTC.

El sistema POW da seguridad, pero no estabilidad, la privacidad de BTC brilla por su ausencia, y su política de emisión ya está haciendo aguas.

Aparte los maximalistas, salvo la puta mierda de lighting, la tienen sin evolucionar y por mucho que se lo repitan a ellos mismos, no esta consiguiendo ser una reserva de valor, y siquiera se usa en la darkweb en favor de Monero.

BTC fue el inicio, mostrando un camino, pero se está quedando atras, y hay mil y una alts, que por mucho que pese, tienen mucha más utilidad. ya sea como EVM, Web3, transacciones rápidas, baratas y/o anónimas.

Lo único que tiene hoy en día BTC que las demás envidian, es su adopción, y la seguridad de su POW, pero siendo una minería centralizada, y habiendo la especulación que hay, ya poco se valora, como ejemplifica que el abandono de ETH de POW no haya sido ninguna ecatombe ni mucho menos, siendo como es una red ultracentralizada. El mercado ha hablado, y eso no podía dejar al BTC y su POW intactos.

Por lo que el rollo cyberpunk se queda en Monero y cia, que tiene mucho más sentido, y para futuros usos BTC tipo Web3, se está quedando atras.

Solo queda para especular, y en esas estamos.


----------



## Seronoser (10 Nov 2022)

Anayosky dijo:


> Yo el BTC lo veo como el caucho natural.
> 
> Fue el primero, revoluciono la industria y nada ha sido igual desde entonces.
> 
> ...



Cuando salgas de la doritocueva donde haces tus análisis, verás lo que significa Bitcoin.
Corcho dice 

Joder, vaya fauna pulula por los foros.


----------



## Anayosky (10 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Cuando salgas de la doritocueva donde haces tus análisis, verás lo que significa Bitcoin.
> Corcho dice
> 
> Joder, vaya fauna pulula por los foros.



¿Aparte de gilipolleces aportas una mierda?, es para el ignore.


----------



## elKaiser (10 Nov 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Pues eso, no digo que BTC sea humo, pero que se ha montado todo un tinglado de humo, ETFs, cryto-chatarras y demás alrededor, eso no se puede negar.
> BTC hubiese tenido muchísimo mas éxito si se hubiese quedado en un valor de 100EUR y se hubiesen centrado en convertirlo en un medio de pago. Pero era mas rentable convertirlo en un asset especulativo, y por eso estamos como estamos..



Es la Ley de Gresham; los tenedores preferían gastar fiat y conservar sus Bitcoins.


----------



## Lord Vader (10 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Los 15 los pierde mañana mismo con muchisima probabilidad y los 12 llegan segurisimo.



Tienes la oportunidad de volver a entrar, como la última que estuvo a 10k. ¿Qué vas a hacer esta vez?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Nov 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Tienes la oportunidad de volver a entrar, como la última que estuvo a 10k. ¿Qué vas a hacer esta vez?



Cuando llegue a los 12 mas o menos entro, pero quiero sobretodo aumentar mi cantidad de XRP, esta vez si entrare a bitcoin, llevo dos años esperando.

Ahora mismo ha rebotado pero creo que ira a buscar los 12 tarde mas o menos, seguramente incluso llegue a los 10.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (10 Nov 2022)

En situaciones como esta, surgen más maximalistas


----------



## cholesfer (10 Nov 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> También tengo trazada una diagonal que ha funcionado muy bien como soporte/resistencia desde el ATH que se marcó en Abril de 2021.
> 
> Ahora mismo el precio está ahí justo, igual puede confirmar el soporte y rebotar.



Sois una panda de cabrones, ni un mísero zank cuando, por ahora, he clavado el suelo de la caída, repito, por ahora.

Aquí con el VAR y en vela de 4h vais a ver lo acertado de mi análisis y ese soporte.

Pd: Zankearme mamones, que cuando llegue el crédito social lo tendrán en cuenta, y quiero seguir en mi doritocueva con paguita, aunq sea en CBDC.


----------



## McNulty (10 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Cuando llegue a los 12 mas o menos entro, pero quiero sobretodo aumentar mi cantidad de XRP, esta vez si entrare a bitcoin, llevo dos años esperando.
> 
> Ahora mismo ha rebotado pero creo que ira a buscar los 12 tarde mas o menos, seguramente incluso llegue a los 10.



Estás tardando, déjate de horos y mierdas.

Anoche yo ya hice mi primera compra en bastantes meses. Tengo serias dudas de que se vaya a los 10k.


----------



## Rajoy (10 Nov 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Tienes la oportunidad de volver a entrar, como la última que estuvo a 10k. ¿Qué vas a hacer esta vez?



El tren está empezando a rodar de nuevo después de esta parada en FTX/Alameda, pero me temo que Spielsesg lo va a volver a perder …


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Estás tardando, déjate de horos y mierdas.
> 
> Anoche yo ya hice mi primera compra en bastantes meses. Tengo serias dudas de que se vaya a los 10k.



Yo no toco esto mientras no caigo mas, estan mandando ingentes cantidades a los exchanges para vender y poder pagar deudas.


----------



## Pirro (10 Nov 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> BTC hubiese tenido muchísimo mas éxito si se hubiese quedado en un valor de 100EUR y se hubiesen centrado en convertirlo en un medio de pago. Pero era mas rentable convertirlo en un asset especulativo, y por eso estamos como estamos..



Vamos, que Bitcoin hubiese tenido éxito si en vez de Bitcoin fuera una stablecoin, así, con una cotización constante y en número redondo para que el cálculo fuera fácil, pero descentralizado, con la mano invisible de Adam Smith pajeando un algoritmo para que siempre valga 100.


----------



## El Anarquista (10 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Estás tardando, déjate de horos y mierdas.
> 
> Anoche yo ya hice mi primera compra en bastantes meses. Tengo serias dudas de que se vaya a los 10k.



Increíble, atrapado en una burbuja de los tulipanes después de haber leído a GB... Gravísimo McNulty


----------



## El Anarquista (10 Nov 2022)

No tengáis prisa en comprar … El oro tardó solo 27 años en volver a maximos desde 1980… hasta los 10k y con eth a 400 aún hay tiempo.


----------



## El Anarquista (10 Nov 2022)

En 2018 , en enero si alguien dijese que un año después eth valdría 80 dólares nadie se lo creería… ahora igual, Nadir se va a creer el precio de btc, eth , Ada o bnb. Sobre todo LOS QUE ESTÁN HODLEANDO CON COJONES.


----------



## El Anarquista (10 Nov 2022)

Ahí, cuando la gente haya perdido hasta las bragas es cuando hay que comprar.


----------



## McNulty (10 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Increíble, atrapado en una burbuja de los tulipanes después de haber leído a GB... Gravísimo McNulty



Me creo la tecnología que hay detrás, veo mucho potencial, cuanto más estudio más me reafirmo. Realmente es una cuestión de fe, en mi caso es fe insípida, no espero ni deseo nada, solo holdeo dinero a fondo perdido.

Y lo de llamar burbuja de tulipanes a un activo que lleva ya 12 años....no sé rick, cuando cumpla veinte que diréis? 

Anarquista abraza el ciberpunkismo verdadero de una vez, deja el orgullo shitcoin a un lado.


----------



## El Anarquista (10 Nov 2022)

Hay además varios factores…

1- tipos de interés y subidas…

2- liquidaciones de exchanges, manipulación, quiebras… ventas masivas de btc, eth, bnb para saldar cuentas..

3- stable coins…

todo esto puede hundir el precio hasta niveles insospechados por más que la tecnología sea interesante… A esto sumar que los grandes tenedores tampoco aguantan carros y carretas en bajadas… liquidarán si hace falta.


----------



## El Anarquista (10 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Me creo la tecnología que hay detrás, veo mucho potencial, cuanto más estudio más me reafirmo. Realmente es una cuestión de fe, en mi caso es fe insípida, no espero ni deseo nada, solo holdeo dinero a fondo perdido.
> 
> Y lo de llamar burbuja de tulipanes a un activo que lleva ya 12 años....no sé rick, cuando cumpla veinte que diréis?
> 
> Anarquista abraza el ciberpunkismo verdadero de una vez, deja el orgullo shitcoin a un lado.



yo tenía ganas de comprar eth pero no la veo en precio todavía. Altcoins si estoy comprando alguna ya para el largo plazo.


----------



## McNulty (10 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Hay además varios factores…
> 
> 1- tipos de interés y subidas…
> 
> ...



Pero no es solo la tecnología interesante, sino toda la madeja de datos, actualizaciones, nodos, la filosofía que hay detrás etc, y que cada día se va haciendo más grande y sólida. No es humo teórico, es algo que ya está funcionando. Y lo más relevante a mi juicio, es que funciona al margen de los bancos y de los heztados.


----------



## El Anarquista (10 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Pero no es solo la tecnología interesante, sino toda la madeja de datos, actualizaciones, nodos etc que ya existe en todo el mundo, y que cada día se va haciendo más grande. No es humo teórico, es algo que ya está funcionando. Y lo más relevante a mi juicio, es que funciona al margen de los bancos y de los heztados.



sabes que no, que la minería ya es cosa de empresas y estados… y que tiende a concentrarse en pocas manos…. No existe tal descentralización POR AHORA…


----------



## McNulty (10 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> sabes que no, que la minería ya es cosa de empresas y estados… y que tiende a concentrarse en pocas manos…. No existe tal descentralización POR AHORA…



Lo cual no tiene porque ser malo per se. Ellos solo se adaptan al futuro. Que grandes fondos, empresas y estados quieran meterse en BTC, solo refuerza al BTC aún más. Se le va tomando más en serio, y ya no es cosa de 4 frikis pirados.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Ahí, cuando la gente haya perdido hasta las bragas es cuando hay que comprar.



Las bragas ya las han perdido, yo añadiria que cuando tengan que vender el culo para comprarse unas nuevas bragas entonces es cuando hay que comprar, es decir esperar un poco mas aun de lo que tu comentas jojo.


----------



## cholesfer (10 Nov 2022)

Los que van a holdear con cojones son los inoculados repentinados.


----------



## elKaiser (10 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Los 15 los pierde mañana mismo con muchisima probabilidad y los 12 llegan segurisimo.



Lo dudo, a no ser que otro exchange de campanillas como Binance o Coinbase se vaya al guano.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Nov 2022)

Sigue la fiesta.









Criptomonedas se desploman y BlockFi detiene los retiros por la crisis de FTX ¿el fin de las criptos?


FTX, alguna vez valorado en $32 mil millones de dólares, colapsó esta semana debido a una crisis de liquidez y enfrenta un déficit de hasta $8 mil millones



www.hoycripto.com


----------



## kynes (11 Nov 2022)

Core Scientific podría "reestructurarse". Unos datos interesantes, tienen 243,000 ASICs (140k+ hospedados por la compañía), un total de 24.4 EH/s. Si no me equivoco eso es cerca de un 10% del hashrate actual. ¿Too BiG to FAIL? Es todo Teatro o la dejarán caer?¿Quien creeis que puede participar en esa restructuración, si se produce?
Publicly Listed Bitcoin Miner Core Scientific Publishes Update After SEC Filing That Mentions 'Restructuring' – Mining Bitcoin News


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Core Scientific podría "reestructurarse". Unos datos interesantes, tienen 243,000 ASICs (140k+ hospedados por la compañía), un total de 24.4 EH/s. Si no me equivoco eso es cerca de un 10% del hashrate actual. ¿Too BiG to FAIL? Es todo Teatro o la dejarán caer?¿Quien creeis que puede participar en esa restructuración, si se produce?
> Publicly Listed Bitcoin Miner Core Scientific Publishes Update After SEC Filing That Mentions 'Restructuring' – Mining Bitcoin News



Lo tienen bien sencillo. Si es cierto que creen en el sistema, en lugar de minar, que destinen ese dinero en comprar bitcoins que se revalorizarán en el futuro. Ahora mismo a la red le hacen falta menos hashes y más respaldo económico.


----------



## kynes (11 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Lo tienen bien sencillo, en lugar de minar, que destinen ese dinero en comprar bitcoins que se revalorizarán en el futuro.



En serio? 

Core Scientific es una empresa NASDAQ: CORZ, tiene sus obligaciones. -89% en el último mes. No pueden pagar sus deudas. Han vendido 2285 BTC a una media de 19.639 USD para aguantar un poco más. 

*...update published on Monday indicates that Core Scientific sold 2,285 bitcoins at an average price of $19,639 per bitcoin.*

Aunque estén funcionando en pérdidas, si paran máquinas entonces es cuando se lía gorda. 

Es la crónica de una muerte anunciada pero ahora surge la noticia de posible "reestructuración". ¿Qué cojones planean hacer con 24.4 EH/s?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> En serio?
> 
> Core Scientific es una empresa NASDAQ: CORZ, tiene sus obligaciones. -89% en el último mes. No pueden pagar sus deudas. Han vendido 2285 BTC a una media de 19.639 USD para aguantar un poco más.
> 
> ...



El mercado les está diciendo muy claramente que, a estos precios, su operativa es desastrosa, que deben vender los mineros a alguien con costes energéticos más bajos y dedicar el dinero que tenían pensado emplear en minar en comprar directamente los bitcoins a mineros más eficientes que ellos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Nov 2022)

Ha empezado la ruina chicos, lo siento mucho de todo corazon por todos aquellos que esteis perdiendo todo vuestro dinero ( es bromilla no siento nada )


----------



## Notrabajo34 (11 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El mercado les está diciendo muy claramente que, a estos precios, su operativa es desastrosa, que deben vender los mineros a alguien con costes energéticos más bajos y dedicar el dinero que tenían pensado emplear en minar en comprar directamente los bitcoins a mineros más eficientes que ellos.



Que trezor o ledger o cosa de esas recomendarias ? tras 10 años me tienes aqui dispuesto a comprar bitcoin para holdear, aunque ha de caer bastante todabia pero ya estamos cerquita.

Como dijo este gran hombre no os alegrais mas por una oveja descarriada que encontrais que por las que ya teniais metidas en cintura.


----------



## kynes (11 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El mercado les está diciendo muy claramente que, a estos precios, su operativa es desastrosa, que deben vender los mineros a alguien con costes energéticos más bajos y dedicar el dinero que tenían pensado emplear en minar en comprar directamente los bitcoins a mineros más eficientes que ellos.



No es solo esta minera, la más grande del mundo, y en suelo EE.UU. Son muchas otras las que están en perdidas (Argo, Iris Energy, Riot...). Se habla de bancarrota, supongo que entiendes que de eso no les salva una estrategia HOLD. Y hasta hace muy poco declaraban ganancias millonarias.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> No es solo esta minera, la más grande del mundo, y en suelo EE.UU. Son muchas otras las que están en perdidas (Argo, Iris Energy, Riot...). Se habla de bancarrota, supongo que entiendes que de eso no les salva una estrategia HOLD. Y hasta hace muy poco declaraban ganancias millonarias.



¿Y qué? A este precio no nos hace falta tanta "seguridad". Si tanto creen en el sistema, que compren bitcoins con el dinero que pensaban destinar a pagar energía. Y si creen que no van a poder amortizar los equipos, que los vendan. Igual que soy estricto con los idiotas que vienen con la cantinela ambientalista del gasto energético, también hay que ser estrictos con todas estas empresas que hacían la cuenta de la vieja en la minería y vendían cagando hostias los bitcoins que producían hundiendo más el precio. Ahora ya no tienen bitcoins ni tampoco rentabilidad. Si quieren algo, que pasen por caja como estamos haciendo el resto de mortales.


----------



## kynes (11 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Y qué? A este precio no nos hace falta tanta "seguridad". Si tanto creen en el sistema, que compren bitcoins con el dinero que pensaban destinar a pagar energía. Y si creen que no van a poder amortizar los equipos, que los vendan. Igual que soy estricto con los idiotas que vienen con la cantinela ambientalista del gasto energético, también hay que ser estrictos con todas estas empresas que hacían la cuenta de la vieja en la minería y vendían cagando hostias los bitcoins que producían hundiendo más el precio. Ahora ya no tienen bitcoins ni tampoco rentabilidad. Si quieren algo, que pasen por caja como estamos haciendo el resto de mortales.



No tengo ni idea de cómo encajar tu análisis. 

Ahora va a resultar que minar Bitcoin, a parte de costar un huevo energéticamente hablando, era un negocio de riesgo. Todo el mundo debería haber comprado Bitcoin y que mine Paco.

En fin, al menos parece que todo va a ser más rápido de lo que se esperaba. 


A ver quién sigue en pie después de esta corrección - purga


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (11 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que trezor o ledger o cosa de esas recomendarias ? tras 10 años me tienes aqui dispuesto a comprar bitcoin para holdear, aunque ha de caer bastante todabia pero ya estamos cerquita.
> 
> Como dijo este gran hombre no os alegrais mas por una oveja descarriada que encontrais que por las que ya teniais metidas en cintura.



Para guardar solo bitcoños el modelo viejo de trezor ya te vale, el one. No gastes mas pasta en el T.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Ahora va a resultar que minar Bitcoin, a parte de costar un huevo energéticamente hablando, era un negocio de riesgo. Todo el mundo debería haber comprado Bitcoin y que mine Paco.



Bitcoin se compensa porque todos los agentes que participan en el están en un equilibrio dinámico y vigilándose entre sí. Si se descompensa la proporción de agentes en un lado, el sistema tendrá que reequilibrarse automáticamente si está bien diseñado y esto te demuestra que Bitcoin lo está. Si el precio desciende porque hay menos holders, ya no hace falta tanta seguridad en el sistema y los mineros más ineficientes, o se reconvierten a holders, o son expulsados de forma inmisericorde. ¿Ya os habéis olvidado de cómo funciona el asunto o qué? Ya os lo he dicho en otros posts, muchos de nosotros ya hicimos los cálculos de rentabilidad de la minería hace más de una década y tomamos la decisión de destinar ese dinero a adquirir los bitcoins a mineros más eficientes de lo que nosotros íbamos a serlo nunca. Ahora los "emprendedores mineros de Texas" que hagan lo mismo.

Tienen varias opciones, o minan a pérdidas y se convierten en holders de verdad, como los que estamos en esto desde hace años, o cierran el chiringuito y compran los bitcoins a otros más eficientes que ellos, como estamos haciendo el resto de mortales.

Es en estos momentos donde las manos demuestran si son fuertes de verdad o no.


----------



## ChosLive (11 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Ahora va a resultar que minar Bitcoin, a parte de costar un huevo energéticamente hablando, era un negocio de riesgo. Todo el mundo debería haber comprado Bitcoin y que mine Paco.



Efectivamente era y es un negocio de riesgo, como casi cualquier negocio. Si te lias a comprar ASIC y no haces bien la previsión de gasto de luz, posible caída del precio, etc, la ostia que te pegas es de campeonato.

A Bitcoin ésto le da igual, pues se autoregula, pero al bolsillo del que montó el negocio le destroza. Lo ideal hubiera sido que la minería no se hubiera profesionalizado, pero al igual que hay empresas que se forran con la minería, también es normal que otras se arruinen.


----------



## kynes (11 Nov 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> Efectivamente era y es un negocio de riesgo, como casi cualquier negocio. Si te lias a comprar ASIC y no haces bien la previsión de gasto de luz, posible caída del precio, etc, la ostia que te pegas es de campeonato.
> 
> A Bitcoin ésto le da igual, pues se autoregula, pero al bolsillo del que montó el negocio le destroza. Lo ideal hubiera sido que la minería no se hubiera profesionalizado, pero al igual que hay empresas que se forran con la minería, también es normal que otras se arruinen.



La cuestión es que la ostia que le venía al sector la conocía desde antes de meterse en esto. Todas esas empresas han sido mas que rentables, al menos el año pasado. Claro que tenían hechas sus cuentas. Los respectivos govs las han financiado, incentivado y han llenado muchas bolsillos y tal. Si viene una quiebra en cadena esto puede ser gordo.


----------



## barborico (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## zz00zz (11 Nov 2022)

El que creo que es el mejor analista de BTC


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## Edu.R (11 Nov 2022)

Con BTC da la sensación de que la historia es cíclica.


----------



## Klapaucius (12 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Cuñaos nocoiners saliendo debajo de las piedras en cada bajada. Son tan inútiles que no saben diferenciar un exchange de Bitcoin o el resto de criptos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Nov 2022)

Terrible, el grafico a cuatro horas indica caida brutal de bitcoin a los 5000 ni los mas pesimistas esperaban esto, señores es el fin.


----------



## El Anarquista (12 Nov 2022)

zz00zz dijo:


> El que creo que es el mejor analista de BTC



¿El mejor en qué exactamente? Será en comer bollicaos porque este tío ha arruinado a gente por doquier con sus consejos. Ni idea de por donde le sopla el aire.... Fallo, tras fallo tras fallo, es un contraindicador.

Este tío vive de vídeos de youtube, de dar señales de un trading que no sabe hacer y de meter a gente en el matadero de quanfury :-D... De invertir no... Aquí cualquiera abre un canal de youtube y ya es un ejperto... Pero vamos a ver ¿QUIÉN COJONES ES ESTE SUBNORMAL PARA DAR CONSEJOS SOBRE NADA? Un papantas cualquiera que ha abierto un canal... No es un trader profesional, no es un economista, no es nada... Es gente que se ha aprovechado de una necesidad (gente desesperada por dinero fácil y maximalistas de btc y del cuento de la descentralización)... Daniel Mudvi más de lo mismo, ohana, delox, etc, etc... Es toda la misma basura.

Este tío además no hace análisis de nada, lo que hace es construir un relato a medida de algo que ya previamente sostiene... QUE EL BTC ES LA HOSTIA... ¿qué análisis va a hacer? :-D... Lo que va a hacer es rebuscar en medio de la basura los datos que justifiquen sus chorradas... Y el precio baja y baja y baja y el fulano sigue con las mismas gilipolleces... Vamos, lo que ya todos estos hicieron en 2018, que si Bakk, que si Wall Street... Quien se quiera arruinar que siga a esta gente, sí, sí :-D...

"El mejor analista de btc" que no predijo ni por asomo que HOY estaría a 16.000 dólares :-D... Para él estaría en 100k, 200k... "el mejor analista de btc"... Que borre el canal ya y se busque un trabajo :-D... Cualquiera que siguiese sus consejos ESTARÍA HOY EN CALZONCILLOS.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## Charles B. (12 Nov 2022)

He visto el título del hilo y me he descojonado vivo. Precisamente en estos días comienza la enésima quiebra.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (12 Nov 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Interesante serie de posts (por ahora van 6 de 12) publicados en un lugar poco sospechoso de apoyar Bitcoin como es /r/Buttcoin
> 
> Contiene reflexiones sobre el papel de los exchanges, los ciclos y los alt coins.
> 
> Este es el sexto y último por el momento (contiene índice a los anteriores)




Voy a citar este post por la info que aportaba y que ahora vendría al caso para que mucha gente lo relea

Un extracto


> Mientras que en los últimos años se ha creado el desarrollo de Exchanges Descentralizados ( DEX ) como Uniswap (UNI) como una posible respuesta inmune a la influencia del mercado de CEX. La mayoría, si no la mayoría de las personas, todavía dependen de la capacidad de CEX para salir del mercado. Convierte su ETH a MANA en Uniswap, pero necesita enviarlo a Kraken para obtener dinero fiduciario para pagar el alquiler. Lo peor de todo es que solo hay 2 principales proveedores de liquidez en el mercado, Alameda Research y Cumberland . Pero espere, hay más, estas 2 compañías obtienen liquidez y poseen parte de FTX y Binance, al mismo tiempo que su principal fuente de fondos son los préstamos de Tether, un proveedor estable de monedas de USDT. Representa el 70% de todas las compras de USDT de Tether


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> ¿El mejor en qué exactamente? Será en comer bollicaos porque este tío ha arruinado a gente por doquier con sus consejos. Ni idea de por donde le sopla el aire.... Fallo, tras fallo tras fallo, es un contraindicador.
> 
> Este tío vive de vídeos de youtube, de dar señales de un trading que no sabe hacer y de meter a gente en el matadero de quanfury :-D... De invertir no... Aquí cualquiera abre un canal de youtube y ya es un ejperto... Pero vamos a ver ¿QUIÉN COJONES ES ESTE SUBNORMAL PARA DAR CONSEJOS SOBRE NADA? Un papantas cualquiera que ha abierto un canal... No es un trader profesional, no es un economista, no es nada... Es gente que se ha aprovechado de una necesidad (gente desesperada por dinero fácil y maximalistas de btc y del cuento de la descentralización)... Daniel Mudvi más de lo mismo, ohana, delox, etc, etc... Es toda la misma basura.
> 
> ...




El delox ese si estuvo diciendo que iba a caer a 10000 dando bastante porsaco no ? en las maneras de dar porculo que le he visto estos dias se parece un poco a mi cuando quiero tocar los cojones de forma manifiesta y cara a cara, aunque desconozco en todas las veces que se habra equivocado, solo he visto unos pocos videos de estos dias con su acierto de bitcoin por debajo de 15 y que llegaria a 10, ese pensaba parecido a mi que de algun modo le llegaria a bitcoin una ostia fuera de donde fuera que lo iba a mandar a tomar porculo.

Los otros todos unos cantamañanas que solo decian que si bitcoin a 100.000 que si a 500000, cuando estaba en 20000 que ya nos ibamos a los 30000 y que el que no se metiera ya no podria........ a un tio con la mente debil le hacen perder hasta el alma, siendo yo que soy un pajarraco que ademas tenia mentalizado que se iba el bitcoin a la mierda y aun asi me hacian dudar....... luego me ponia a mirar y pensaba anda a la mierda si se nota que esta todo manipulado y que hacen subidas artificiales para intentar que continue la tendencia y llevan meses que ya no saben ni que hacer por que no les funciona.


----------



## El Anarquista (12 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El delox ese si estuvo diciendo que iba a caer a 10000 dando bastante porsaco no ? en las maneras de dar porculo que le he visto estos dias se parece un poco a mi cuando quiero tocar los cojones de forma manifiesta y cara a cara, aunque desconozco en todas las veces que se habra equivocado, solo he visto unos pocos videos de estos dias con su acierto de bitcoin por debajo de 15 y que llegaria a 10, ese pensaba parecido a mi que de algun modo le llegaria a bitcoin una ostia fuera de donde fuera que lo iba a mandar a tomar porculo.
> 
> Los otros todos unos cantamañanas que solo decian que si bitcoin a 100.000 que si a 500000, cuando estaba en 20000 que ya nos ibamos a los 30000 y que el que no se metiera ya no podria........ a un tio con la mente debil le hacen perder hasta el alma, siendo yo que soy un pajarraco que ademas tenia mentalizado que se iba el bitcoin a la mierda y aun asi me hacian dudar....... luego me ponia a mirar y pensaba anda a la mierda si se nota que esta todo manipulado y que hacen subidas artificiales para intentar que continue la tendencia y llevan meses que ya no saben ni que hacer por que no les funciona.



Delos está metido en tropecientos ponzis y ha borrado videos de BTC comprando a 40,50 y 60k... Y que hodleaba... Ahora dice que es bajista para ver si pilla a otra ornada de imbéciles que le compren el curso e intentar ganar credibilidad borrando todo su pasado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Delos está metido en tropecientos ponzis y ha borrado videos de BTC comprando a 40,50 y 60k... Y que hodleaba... Ahora dice que es bajista para ver si pilla a otra ornada de imbéciles que le compren el curso e intentar ganar credibilidad borrando todo su pasado.




Ya decia yo, en estos ultimos dos dias vi un par de videos que me saltaron en youtube y me hizo gracia ver lo joputa que era en la manera de hablar y dar porculo a todos los holdeadores, no es comun ver ese lenguaje tan joputa o sera que tampoco veo muchos videos de esta gente.

Pero vi algo buscando pronosticos del tio este de que habia recomendado comprar mierdas de estas que se han ido a tomar porculo.

Pues entonces no hay ni uno que acierte en estas mierdas, deberias de hacerte un canal de youtube eres de los mas sensatos que he leido en el foro, llevas mucho tiempo avisando de que todo esto se iba a tomar porculo y que se repetia anterior ciclo.

Yo con que caiga todo esto a tomar porculo y meterle a unas pocas mierdas que luego me hagan un por 10 soy feliz, no pido mucho mas, XRP es de las que creo que me lo pueden hacer, si todo esto cae en esta semana, XRP cae y luego sale el juicio de que ganan, la van a pumpear salvajemente.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (12 Nov 2022)

Para quien lea el hilo y todavía tenga dudas ...

"Mi wrapped BTC en tal red es lo mismo que BTC?"

NO.


----------



## Pablo Villa (12 Nov 2022)

*FTX Hacked: $1bn Drained from FTX and FTX US Accounts So Far*

“FTX has been hacked. FTX apps are malware. Delete them. Chat is open. Don't go on FTX site as it might download Trojans,” wrote an account administrator in the FTX Support Telegram chat.

*WARNING:* Do not open your FTX apps. Do not update them.

➡ @Bitcoin_Insights


Si los exchanges practican reserva fraccionaria entre ellos, y las autoridades federales congelan los fondos de uno solo, el resto se queda sin liquidez y quiebran?.

Un oportuno hackeo entonces...


----------



## landlady (12 Nov 2022)

Cariño, no te estaba poniendo los cuernos, ha sido un hacker...

Puta masa de borregos, les está bien empleado por dejar los bitcoins en los exchanges, dejándoles a los alubios la posibilidad de manipular el precio a su antojo.


----------



## El Anarquista (12 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ya decia yo, en estos ultimos dos dias vi un par de videos que me saltaron en youtube y me hizo gracia ver lo joputa que era en la manera de hablar y dar porculo a todos los holdeadores, no es comun ver ese lenguaje tan joputa o sera que tampoco veo muchos videos de esta gente.
> 
> Pero vi algo buscando pronosticos del tio este de que habia recomendado comprar mierdas de estas que se han ido a tomar porculo.
> 
> ...



Busca en Youtube, el delos tiene un historial de delincuente y sociopata...

Esta gente vive de mercados alcistas, su negocio de captación, de poner a la gente a comprar con referidos y otras mierdas .. NUNCA HABLARAN DE MERCADOS BAJISTAS POR ESO MISMO... Por eso y porque en un mercado alcista cualquiera hace dinero.


----------



## kynes (12 Nov 2022)

landlady dijo:


> Cariño, no te estaba poniendo los cuernos, ha sido un hacker...
> 
> Puta masa de borregos, les está bien empleado por dejar los bitcoins en los exchanges, dejándoles a los juden la posibilidad de manipular el precio a su antojo.



Claro que ha sido un hacker, o aliens si hace falta! Un ex-empleado ha advertido ya de que debe haber sido un inside job, que es materialmente imposible que en tan poco tiempo hayan accedido a tantas 'wallets'.

Esto podria llegar a tener más importancia mediática que lo de Madoff 


Si no fuera porque es solo el aperitivo y aún lo gordo está por llegar.

El tener las crytos en un cold wallet y conocer sus claves puede que nos salve del futuro al que vamos. 

Estas quiebras de exchanges, a todas luces hipermanipuladas, abren vía para las regulaciones de las cryptos. Ahora tienen mayor excusa para trabajar a marchas forzadas para salvar a millones de inversores que "no se merecen" pasar por esto.. y aún no han abierto la caja de Pandora de la minería


----------



## MIP (12 Nov 2022)

No importa cuantos ciclos pasen demostrando lo contrario, siempre habrá un lelo que diga que la descentralización no es lo importante, del mismo modo que en los últimos 100 años nunca ha faltado un tonto que afirme que el comunismo funcionara algún día de estos al enésimo intento. 

Por supuesto que la clave absoluta es la descentralización. La diferencia entre una red EVM centralizada y tu banco o un CBDC es cero, y algunos pagarán de nuevo una cara lección para entenderlo.


----------



## El Anarquista (12 Nov 2022)

MIP dijo:


> No importa cuantos ciclos pasen demostrando lo contrario, siempre habrá un lelo que diga que la descentralización no es lo importante, del mismo modo que en los últimos 100 años nunca ha faltado un tonto que afirme que el comunismo funcionara algún día de estos al enésimo intento.
> 
> Por supuesto que la clave absoluta es la descentralización. La diferencia entre una red EVM centralizada y tu banco o un CBDC es cero, y algunos pagarán de nuevo una cara lección para entenderlo.



y que tiene que ver el comumismo con todo esto?… :-D


----------



## Pablo Villa (12 Nov 2022)

*BREAKING: FTX had a “backdoor” built into its accounting software by SBF, which he used to move billions without triggering alerts*

The "backdoor" allowed Bankman-Fried to execute commands that could alter the company's financial records without alerting other people, including external auditors. This set-up meant that the movement of the $10 billion in funds to Alameda did not trigger internal compliance or accounting red flags at FTX.

Link 

➡ @Bitcoin_Insights

--------------------------------

ALERT Most tracked flight right now is of the founder and former CEO of FTX, flight is en route to Argentina after the FTX collapse and the reports of hack. - Flightradar24

➡ @Bitcoin_Insights


----------



## Edu.R (12 Nov 2022)

BTC baratos y relucientes    .


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (12 Nov 2022)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> *BREAKING: FTX had a “backdoor” built into its accounting software by SBF, which he used to move billions without triggering alerts*
> 
> The "backdoor" allowed Bankman-Fried to execute commands that could alter the company's financial records without alerting other people, including external auditors. This set-up meant that the movement of the $10 billion in funds to Alameda did not trigger internal compliance or accounting red flags at FTX.
> 
> ...



Eso es cadena perpetua


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (12 Nov 2022)

El gordo ese es un cripto-madoff


----------



## Sr.Lobo (12 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Jajajaja!
> 
> No te lo crees ni tú. Me siento genial siendo consecuente y no invirtiendo en burbujas de GIFs de monos que algún iluso compró por cientos de miles o de certificados digitales cuya seña de identidad es tener la cara de un perro.
> 
> No necesito esas mierdas. Y puedo entender la rabia de aquellos para los que su única posibilidad de escapar a una vida de mierda es echar dinero en burbujas ultraespeculativas cuya mayor utilidad es blanquear capitales. La historia ya ha acabado para algunos, en Reddit entristece ver los casos de gente pensando en el suicidio como UNICA opción. Ellos ya se han dado contra la realidad, al resto os deseo mejor suerte con vuestros certificados respaldados en NADA.



Vuelvo a decirlo, una colosal estafa con certificados criptográficos respaldados por NADA. Vended los restos de lo que os quede YA y salid de ese esquema ponzi...

Y venga, insultadme lo que queráis pero no soy yo el que lleva perdido... cuánto, el 80% de lo invertido? BTC to The Moon, todos millonarios y tal, verdad?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (12 Nov 2022)

Señores ha caido todo, se estan drenando todas las criptos, bitcoin va detras.

Habeis visto cuando el mar empieza a drenarse y a bajar el nivel mucho que es sinonimo de que puede haber un puto sunami ? pues ahora mismo estais viviendo lo mismo en directo con las criptos, todas las shitcoins estan drenandose para en poco tiempo poder vivir el mayor terremoto historico del bitcoin que lo llevara a valer practicamente nada.


----------



## McNulty (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Anarquista (12 Nov 2022)

La


McNulty dijo:


>



Mientras no veas por el subforo a Jdnew decir que hay que volver a comprar vas a ver bajadas por doquier :-D...


----------



## El Anarquista (12 Nov 2022)

De hecho ahora por lo visto ya no le importa a nadie pero ha roto hace tiempo la línea de tendencia alcista de los 30k y ha bajado del ath anterior :-D... como se ve que ahora no interesa ya no se menciona nada de esto jajaja... Es decir, el comportamiento cíclico tan cacareado ya está reventado, ahora mismo podría tener un comportamiento que nada tendría que ver con lo que se ha visto en la última década... Yo ya puse el ejemplo del oro, máximo en 1980 y 27 años bajo ath hasta superarlo... Con las punto com pasó algo parecido, muchas nunca volvieron a máximos (CISCO) y otras tardaron más de una década...


----------



## McNulty (12 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> De hecho ahora por lo visto ya no le importa a nadie pero ha roto hace tiempo la línea de tendencia alcista de los 30k y ha bajado del ath anterior :-D... como se ve que ahora no interesa ya no se menciona nada de esto jajaja... Es decir, el comportamiento cíclico tan cacareado ya está reventado, ahora mismo podría tener un comportamiento que nada tendría que ver con lo que se ha visto en la última década... Yo ya puse el ejemplo del oro, máximo en 1980 y 27 años bajo ath hasta superarlo... Con las punto com pasó algo parecido, muchas nunca volvieron a máximos (CISCO) y otras tardaron más de una década...



Esa no es la mentalidad. Si quieres especular por especular hay mejores activos que el BTC.

Aquí se holdea hasta perderlo todo. No me seas tontorrón y compra algo anda, que en el fondo lo estás deseando.


----------



## El Anarquista (12 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Esa no es la mentalidad. Si quieres especular por especular hay mejores activos que el BTC.
> 
> Aquí se holdea hasta perderlo todo. No me seas tontorrón y compra algo anda, que en el fondo lo estás deseando.



Si yo ya he realizado compras este mes y durante agosto de este año. Pero btc no.

Y sobre lo de hodlear, yo vendí en enero de 2021 todo lo que tenía precisamente porque me olía que esto pintaba negro. Y sigo esperando con liquidez... El espíritu es intentar encontrar "buenas entradas"... Hodlear ad eternum no tiene ningún sentido... para nadie. Quien vendiese ahora podría comprar el doble, el triple de bitcoins, diez veces las altcoins que tenía... Joder si no compensa haber vendido.


----------



## El Anarquista (12 Nov 2022)

Hodlear en criptos es sufrir pérdidas del 90, 95, 99% del capital... Un disparate...


----------



## El Anarquista (12 Nov 2022)

Hay que hodlear AHORA (comprar ahora) en todo caso y para dentro de unos años... No hodlear desde el pico de una burbuja.


----------



## McNulty (12 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Si yo ya he realizado compras este mes y durante agosto de este año. Pero btc no.
> 
> Y sobre lo de hodlear, yo vendí en enero de 2021 todo lo que tenía precisamente porque me olía que esto pintaba negro. Y sigo esperando con liquidez... El espíritu es intentar encontrar "buenas entradas"... Hodlear ad eternum no tiene ningún sentido... para nadie. Quien vendiese ahora podría comprar el doble, el triple de bitcoins, diez veces las altcoins que tenía... Joder si no compensa haber vendido.



Joder para ser gustavobuenista, eres un tiburón de la compraventa. 

_''Mayor basura que la Bolsa no cabe imaginar en la evolución de la humanidad''_ GB


----------



## El Anarquista (12 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Joder para ser gustavobuenista, eres un tiburón de la compraventa.
> 
> _''Mayor basura que la Bolsa no cabe imaginar en la evolución de la humanidad''_ GB



Yo creo que entiendes perfectamente por donde iba, yo no critico a quien especula :-D... Lo que critico es esta narrativa de la descentralización, del fin del estado, de dinero que no es emitido por un estado y si es posible que convivan las sociedades políticas actuales con btc sin ser algo más que una anécdota. Bitcoin por más vueltas que uno le dé es como aceite y agua al intentar compatibilizarlo con las sociedades actuales, el bien político, la eutaxia... De ahí que la tendencia es a que haya necesariamente un conflicto si se generalizase el uso, conflicto que acabaría como acabaría, utilizando el estado todo tipo de mecanismos para desacreditarlo... Y no hay pocos precisamente.


----------



## El Anarquista (12 Nov 2022)

Hay gente que habla de bitcoin en términos de "libertad", de estado opresor, de la reserva fraccionaria, de descentralización... Desde este punto de vista da igual comprar a 50k, a 100k, a 200k... En el pico de una burbuja... En cambio desde la perspectiva de la especulación todo esto es filfa :-D... Precisamente esa narrativa es la que lleva a hacer inversiones ruinosas pues da todo igual, da igual la política monetaria, da igual la subida de tipos, da igual las causas de que bitcoin subiese en 2020 - 2021 (causas ajenas a la tecnología de bitcoin)... A mí lo único que me importa es entender cuando hay que entrar y cuando hay que salir de estos fenómenos económicos... O CUANDO HAY UNA GRAN OPORTUNIDAD DE ENTRADA... Es decir, yo no sé si bitcoin va a bajar a 12k, a 10k, a 8k... Lo único que entiendo es que cuanto más cae la entrada mejora y la probabilidad de obtener rendimiento económico se incrementa exponencialmente... A mí lo único que me importa es las etapas de acumulación y de distribución, la descentralización no.,


----------



## McNulty (12 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Yo creo que entiendes perfectamente por donde iba, yo no critico a quien especula :-D... Lo que critico es esta narrativa de la descentralización, del fin del estado, de dinero que no es emitido por un estado y si es posible que convivan las sociedades políticas actuales con btc sin ser algo más que una anécdota. Bitcoin por más vueltas que uno le dé es como aceite y agua al intentar compatibilizarlo con las sociedades actuales, el bien político, la eutaxia... De ahí que la tendencia es a que haya necesariamente un conflicto si se generalizase el uso, conflicto que acabaría como acabaría, utilizando el estado todo tipo de mecanismos para desacreditarlo... Y no hay pocos precisamente.



El fallo grave de análisis de GB es que no captó la tendencia de disolución estatal que llevamos viviendo desde hace una década. Y que irá más. Y no lo vio porque era una persona de la generación preinternet. Lo extraño es que gente más joven como tú e informada no lo capte.

Claro que habrá conflictos, ya los está habiendo, pero si algo nos ha enseñado la historia, es que ''la humanidad'' va a rebufo de los avances tecnológicos, y no al revés. La generalización será problemática y muy poco a poco, como el uso de la rueda, de la imprenta o el fuego. Pero ya estamos viendo avance muy relevantes, que hace 5 años eran impensables. Ya puedes comprar comida, y todo tipo de servicios con BTC. Estamos en el 5% del proceso de normalización. Y aunque los estados se empeñen en crear sus bitcoines amañados, saben que como el original no hay ninguno, ellos también irán a rebufo de la tecnología, que como bien sabes, desborda a cualquier estructura política.

Lo de la descentralización es la clave de todo. No descentralización del poder, que eso siempre seguirá igual en cualquier grupo humano, sino la descentralización de la propiedad de cada individuo. Tus BTC son tuyos de verdad, no como los apuntes contables que tienes en la caixa.

Bitcoin es solo un proyecto con mucho potencial, es el germen de algo impepinable, y es que el uso del dinero por parte de individuos que utilizan internet para todo, va a cambiar totalmente en el próximo siglo.


----------



## McNulty (12 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Hay gente que habla de bitcoin en términos de "libertad", de estado opresor, de la reserva fraccionaria, de descentralización... Desde este punto de vista da igual comprar a 50k, a 100k, a 200k... En el pico de una burbuja... En cambio desde la perspectiva de la especulación todo esto es filfa :-D... Precisamente esa narrativa es la que lleva a hacer inversiones ruinosas pues da todo igual, da igual la política monetaria, da igual la subida de tipos, da igual las causas de que bitcoin subiese en 2020 - 2021 (causas ajenas a la tecnología de bitcoin)... A mí lo único que me importa es entender cuando hay que entrar y cuando hay que salir de estos fenómenos económicos... O CUANDO HAY UNA GRAN OPORTUNIDAD DE ENTRADA... Es decir, yo no sé si bitcoin va a bajar a 12k, a 10k, a 8k... Lo único que entiendo es que cuanto más cae la entrada mejora y la probabilidad de obtener rendimiento económico se incrementa exponencialmente... A mí lo único que me importa es las etapas de acumulación y de distribución, la descentralización no.,



Correcto, haces bien, tu lo que quieres es ganar dinero (o perderlo por el camino). Pero hay gente que creemos en esto a muy largo plazo.


----------



## Pirro (12 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Correcto, haces bien, tu lo que quieres es ganar dinero (o perderlo por el camino). Pero hay gente que creemos en esto a muy largo plazo.



Todos tenemos EGO y nos sesga en mayor o menor media. El anarquista se pasaba por los hilos de Bitcoin cuando estaba por debajo de $1000 y se llegó a plantear comprar públicamente. No lo hizo y desde entonces se dedicó a invertir en shitcoins buscando ese pelotazo que se le escapó y entre tanto, a celebrar públicamente las caídas de Bitcoin tomándose la molestia en mostrar sincero jolgorio, como si eso hubiera en cierto modo justificado y dado sentido a una decisión errada.

Tras elaboradas construcciones intelectuales muchas veces lo único que hay es un trauma racionalizado como punto de partida. Primero va el trauma, el sentimiento, el haberla cagado, luego se construye el argumentario que le de sentido a esa decisión. La alternativa es reconocer que quizá uno esté equivocado, pero son legión para los que llegar a una conclusión de ese tipo es simplemente imposible.


----------



## kynes (12 Nov 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Bitcoin es solo un proyecto con mucho potencial, es el germen de algo impepinable, y es que el uso del dinero por parte de individuos que utilizan internet para todo, va a cambiar totalmente *en el próximo siglo.*



Dirás próxima década, ¿No? La Web3 está ya aquí a la vuelta de la esquina.


----------



## El Anarquista (12 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Todos tenemos EGO y nos sesga en mayor o menor media. El anarquista se pasaba por los hilos de Bitcoin cuando estaba por debajo de $1000 y se llegó a plantear comprar públicamente. No lo hizo y desde entonces se dedicó a invertir en shitcoins buscando ese pelotazo que se le escapó y entre tanto, a celebrar públicamente las caídas de Bitcoin tomándose la molestia en mostrar sincero jolgorio, como si eso hubiera en cierto modo justificado y dado sentido a una decisión errada.
> 
> Tras elaboradas construcciones intelectuales muchas veces lo único que hay es un trauma racionalizado como punto de partida. Primero va el trauma, el sentimiento, el haberla cagado, luego se construye el argumentario que le de sentido a esa decisión. La alternativa es reconocer que quizá uno esté equivocado, pero son legión para los que llegar a una conclusión de ese tipo es simplemente imposible.



¿y tú has llegado a la conclusión de que debiste haber vendido hace un año o simplemente te quedas callado? :-D


----------



## zz00zz (12 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> ¿El mejor en qué exactamente? Será en comer bollicaos porque este tío ha arruinado a gente por doquier con sus consejos. Ni idea de por donde le sopla el aire.... Fallo, tras fallo tras fallo, es un contraindicador.
> 
> Este tío vive de vídeos de youtube, de dar señales de un trading que no sabe hacer y de meter a gente en el matadero de quanfury :-D... De invertir no... Aquí cualquiera abre un canal de youtube y ya es un ejperto... Pero vamos a ver ¿QUIÉN COJONES ES ESTE SUBNORMAL PARA DAR CONSEJOS SOBRE NADA? Un papantas cualquiera que ha abierto un canal... No es un trader profesional, no es un economista, no es nada... Es gente que se ha aprovechado de una necesidad (gente desesperada por dinero fácil y maximalistas de btc y del cuento de la descentralización)... Daniel Mudvi más de lo mismo, ohana, delox, etc, etc... Es toda la misma basura.
> 
> ...



Aleluya a través de Ti, Notrabajo34 y otros he conseguido VER LA LUZ, sois los auténticos salvadores de las almas de cántaro que esperan un crescendo ad infinitum del BTC siguiendo al profeta de los engañabobos David

Gracias por vuestra cruzada tan noble como desinteresada que me ha salvado a mi y a otros de este aprovechado intoxicador de David.

Ya veo que es lo se tengo que hacer y si no me correguis, esperar a que btc caiga a 1000 $ o posiblemente menos y allí comprar a manos llenas,
eso si es todo un gran indicador del que si sabe hacer un magistral análisis.

Por cierto en esa ilusionante espera posiblemente os ilumine alguna cripto_perla de estas que va ha hacer un x10

Quedo a la espera de vuestros infalibles oráculos,

No quiero despedirme sin antes deciros que los bobos y a la cabeza yo, os estaremos ahora si, infinitamente agradecidos por la gran salvación que nos ofrecéis.

Para que quede claro Vuelvo a poner el link del intoxicador desenmascarado por Anarquista


----------



## El Anarquista (12 Nov 2022)

zz00zz dijo:


> Aleluya a través de Ti, Notrabajo34 y otros he conseguido VER LA LUZ, sois los auténticos salvadores de las almas de cántaro que esperan un crescendo ad infinitum del BTC siguiendo al profeta de los engañabobos David
> 
> Gracias por vuestra cruzada tan noble como desinteresada que me ha salvado a mi y a otros de este aprovechado intoxicador de David.
> 
> ...



Tú dices que es un "gran analista", yo te he mostrado datos donde demuestro que no lo es y te explico de qué vive, y no es de invertir. Además es que no sé qué analiza exactamente cuando ya parte de una ideología previa, y lo que hace es buscar aquellos datos o métricas que justifican su ideología :-D... Esto es como decir que "Tesla es maravillosa como empresa" y buscar datos que justifiquen invertir o conservar la acción y omitir aquellos datos que invitan a irse... ( en vez de valorar la acción con ayuda de los datos y no utilizar los datos para justificar un CREENCIA, UN DESEO)

Pues este fulano y sus "análisis" (sic) han sido todos erróneos, con lo cual no puede ser un "gran analista" :-D... Salvo que el resto sean peores, este sería el "mejor analista" si el resto de analistas dijesen que btc valdría 2.000.000 de dólares y éste ser conservador y decir que llegaría "solo" a 200k :-D... Pero ya ha habido analistas (inversores, traders) que hablaron de mercado bajista... Con lo cual no entiendo de donde sale lo de "mejor analista de btc".

Sus "análisis", de seguirlos llevan a hacer compras en toda la caída :-D... A perder dinero, con lo cual no sé qué tiene de "buen analista"... Tan buen analista como "Bitcoin al día", otro más :-D...


----------



## zz00zz (12 Nov 2022)

Si que ha tenido errores, quien no en estos lares
También aciertos, pero ya que me indicas su talante intoxicador debe ser que posiblemente padezco una especie de dislexia mental en la que veo aciertos donde nos hay mas que fallos monumentales. 

Bitcoin al día si lo conozco, otro que creía que bueno, bastante menos que David pero bueno ahora ya nos has desengañado GRACIAS


----------



## Pablo Villa (12 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Eso es cadena perpetua













Is SEC Chair Gary Gensler Compromised By SBF And The Unholy Alameda-FTX Alliance?


Is SEC Chair Gary Gensler Compromised By SBF And The Unholy Alameda-FTX Alliance?




moguldom.com


----------



## El Anarquista (12 Nov 2022)

zz00zz dijo:


> Si que ha tenido errores, quien no en estos lares
> También aciertos, pero ya que me indicas su talante intoxicador debe ser que posiblemente padezco una especie de dislexia mental en la que veo aciertos donde nos hay mas que fallos monumentales.
> 
> Bitcoin al día si lo conozco, otro que creía que bueno, bastante menos que David pero bueno ahora ya nos has desengañado GRACIAS



En un mercado alcista donde sube todo ESTOS PERSONAJES hacen vídeos a diario, dos o tres, hablan de noticias, sueltan que tal chicharro hará un x10, que btc se irá a 140k ... Y mucha gente que necesita pasta rápido y otros ludópatas pasa a considerarlos "gurús" :-D... Se convierten en figuras de autoridad con miles de seguidores, les dan referidos para tradear, publicitan shitcoins o las crean, se la recomiendan a su comunidad, venden señales de trading...

Cuando el mercado se da la vuelta, como en realidad no saben nada, su comunidad pierde el 100% del capital invertido y caen las visitas, aumentan las denuncias, se borran respuestas y aumentan las amenazas de muerte :-D... Y como además su ritmo de vida está asociado al mercado alcista intentan seguir con las señales, los referidos y todo lo demás, PERO AHORA COMO EL MERCADO TIENE PÉRDIDAS BRUTALES CAUSAN la ruina a sus seguidores ....

De ahí precisamente el peligro de toda esta gente para alguien que quiera invertir en criptomonedas. Y Bataglia es el ejemplo perfecto de esto.

¿alguien quiere gurús? Pues que busque gurús entre inversores profesionales, entre traders que vivan de eso. En alguien con una experiencia demostrable.


----------



## zz00zz (12 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> En un mercado alcista donde sube todo ESTOS PERSONAJES hacen vídeos a diario, dos o tres, hablan de noticias, sueltan que tal chicharro hará un x10, que btc se irá a 140k ... Y mucha gente que necesita pasta rápido y otros ludópatas pasa a considerarlos "gurús" :-D... Se convierten en figuras de autoridad con miles de seguidores, les dan referidos para tradear, publicitan shitcoins o las crean, se la recomiendan a su comunidad, venden señales de trading...
> 
> Cuando el mercado se da la vuelta, como en realidad no saben nada, su comunidad pierde el 100% del capital invertido y caen las visitas, aumentan las denuncias, se borran respuestas y aumentan las amenazas de muerte :-D... Y como además su ritmo de vida está asociado al mercado alcista intentan seguir con las señales, los referidos y todo lo demás, PERO AHORA COMO EL MERCADO TIENE PÉRDIDAS BRUTALES CAUSAN la ruina a sus seguidores ....
> 
> ...




VALE VALE ya me has convencido 
Lo que dice de como la banca esta infiltrada en BTC


----------



## Pablo Villa (12 Nov 2022)

FTX Held Just $900MM In Liquid Assets Vs $9BN In Liabilities As Video Emerges Confirming Alameda Knew It Was Pilfering Client Funds | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





"....The good news for the rest of the crypto space: there are no bitcoin assets listed, despite bitcoin liabilities of $1.4BN. That means the company can not dump bitcoin in the open market, and it also means that the odds of continued selling pressure are now far less than previously speculated..."


----------



## El Anarquista (12 Nov 2022)

Lo que dice de como la banca esta infiltrada en BTC

Como si eso cambiase algo con respecto al precio actual de btc... ¿cambiaría algo que por ejemplo un conglomerado de mineras empezasen a hacer cosas raras durante horas o minutos con bitcoin y esto produjese desconfianza y el hundimiento del precio? :-D... Me refiero a que eso sería un HECHO sin más, si es "justo", "injusto", si es una conspiración... Sería irrelevante en cuanto a las consecuencias. Esto es como plantear si es "justo" o injusto que Rusia invada Ucrania, cuando lo importante realmente es si tiene o no la capacidad militar o económica para hacerlo y conseguir el objetivo que sea... Si el bitcoin, el precio, es objeto de conspiraciones, manipulaciones, de estados, empresas, personas da igual,en todo caso lo importante es saber el como afectaría al precio (en caso de que alguien quiera invertir o esté invertido)...

¿sería justo o injusto que los estados utilicen usdc y usdt como caballo de troya para hundir el precio de las criptos? Más de lo mismo, simplemente tendría unas CONSECUENCIAS GRAVES... Lo importante es prever estas consecuencias, entenderlas, no hacer valoraciones de otro tipo.


----------



## gapema (12 Nov 2022)

Podiamos hacer una porra para ver cual es el siguiente chiringuito centralizado grande que peta.

Empiezo yo: Crypto.com


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (12 Nov 2022)

Cómo veis la posibilidad de que todo el mundo retire sus bitcoñitos de los CEX?
Solo los bitcoñitos.



Enlazaría con el reddit del otro post.

Paper Bitcoin... Eso es lo que podría haber en la mayoría de exchanges y en alguno incluso 0 bitcoñitos.
Probablemente WBTC.

No recuerdo qué exchange dijo que se iba a sumar a lo de publicar el Proof of Reserves, pero que iba a tardar unas semanas...
¿Tanto se tarda?

Binance da desde un 1,5 a un 0,1% stakeando, pero otros que copian esos APR, realmente pueden permitirselo?

Ahí te dice que supuestamente tienes tanto valor en dólares y BTC.
Si se suma todo en BTC y la gente no quiere sacar una shitcoin random sino BTC, obviamente no tienen suficiente.

Por cada dólar, euro o lo que sea que entre al exchange, está claro que cuando se tradea en BTC y te dice que tienes tantos satoshis, en realidad tienes lo que el exchange quiera que tengas. Y como a la gente se le vaya la olla y empiece a retirar sus satoshis, harán como han hecho con otras shitcoins, que si error de red, que si se suspenden retiros por un tiempo y cundirá el pánico.

Nada que no supiéramos, por otra parte.
Pero lo de FTX podría adelantar acontecimientos?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> ¿y tú has llegado a la conclusión de que debiste haber vendido hace un año o simplemente te quedas callado? :-D



Parece que compro en 60k y ahora anda intentando buscar a otro que la haya liado mas que el.

Fijate que algunos piensan que fue malo no haber comprado bitcoin en 1 euro o en 3000 euros da igual......... bueno no da igual, en un euro podrias haberte forrado de verdad, en 3000 ya la cosa estaria mas jodida, igual habria dado para tres o cuatro pisos segun lo que pudieras invertir y ademas ya habrias arriesgado pasta de verdad no la tonteria del euro.

Pero hay algo peor que no haber comprado en un euro, cosa que en realidad pues mira no le prestaste atencion, si lo miraste igual pensaste que era un timo y realmente es posible que en realidad lo fuera.... aunque la capacidad de tontuna del ser humano lo ha llevado a donde esta ahora.

En realidad no deberias haberte fijado en si era un timo a un euro, deberias haberte fijado en la cantidad de subnormales que te rodean, en eso si fallo tu comprension del todo.

Pero lo peor no es el no haberte fijado en eso, lo peor es haber comprado en 20, 30, 40, 50, 60 y haber holdeado, el hold es el mantra perfecto que algunos han inventado para otros pierdan todo su dinero ademas del mantra perfecto para que muchos no ganen nunca nada.


Lo vais a perder todo joder, que estan todas las shitcoins poco a poco siendo drenadas y esto no va a parar.

Que la mayoria de voceadores del bitcoin llevan tres dias haciendo apariciones a cuentagotas sin apenas salir a decir nada por que ahora mismo deben estar intentando salvar lo que les quede antes de la debacle final.

Esto se va a la mierda, ni 10000 ni pollas, va a hundirse mucho mas joder .,


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Nov 2022)

Parece que esteis de luto, coño un poco de movimiento del hilo, joder que unicamente habeis perdido toda la pasta, no es el fin del mundo, podeis volver a levantar cabeza aunque hayais perdido todos los ahorros de haber sido exclavizados y de haber remado como hijo putas durante una vida.


----------



## Pirro (13 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> ¿y tú has llegado a la conclusión de que debiste haber vendido hace un año o simplemente te quedas callado? :-D



Siguiendo tu propia lógica no podría haber vendido en 2021 pues debí haberlo vendido todo en el pico de 2017 :-D

Y en cualquier caso sí, vendí una parte en 2021, habría sido absurdo no hacerlo, y esos dineros fueron felizmente derrochados en vicios y vivencias que ya nadie me podrá arrebatar. 

Para ser un especulador codicioso e irreflexivo se inventaron las shitcoins. Bitcoin es otra cosa y sin restarle un ápice de importancia a la pasta, Bitcoin es algo más que dinero.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Cómo veis la posibilidad de que todo el mundo retire sus bitcoñitos de los CEX?
> Solo los bitcoñitos.
> 
> 
> ...



La mejor manera de seguir comprando btc es hodl hold ¿no?


----------



## FatalFary (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> La mejor manera de seguir comprando btc es hodl hold ¿no?











Bisq - A decentralized bitcoin exchange network


Bisq is an open-source desktop application that allows you to buy and sell bitcoin in exchange for national currencies, or alternative cryptocurrencies.




bisq.network


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Bisq - A decentralized bitcoin exchange network
> 
> 
> Bisq is an open-source desktop application that allows you to buy and sell bitcoin in exchange for national currencies, or alternative cryptocurrencies.
> ...



Es mejor bisq que hodl hodl? Por qué?


----------



## FatalFary (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Es mejor bisq que hodl hodl? Por qué?



Suele tener bastantes más ofertas. Además, funciona a través de TOR, así que tiene una capa extra de privacidad.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (13 Nov 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Suele tener bastantes más ofertas. Además, funciona a través de TOR, así que tiene una capa extra de privacidad.



Además Bisq es el más veterano de los DEX y está muy pulido.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Nov 2022)

Parece que los CEX están aprovechándose muy bien de la situación. Esto solo puede ir en aumento.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Suele tener bastantes más ofertas. Además, funciona a través de TOR, así que tiene una capa extra de privacidad.



No necesito usar tor para operar con bisq ¿no?


----------



## gapema (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> No necesito usar tor para operar con bisq ¿no?



Bisq trae Tor incorporado, tu no necesitas hacer nada.

El inconveniente de Bisq es q necesitas tener ya algo de btc previamente para poder hacer cualquier tipo de operacion ya que lo tienes que poner de garantia


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Nov 2022)

Siguen saliendo informaciones, al final bitcoin era no mas que aire, aire, aireeee, aire, aireeeee




pasa pasa que tengo la puerta abierta para que el de FTX se lleve la pasta.......


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Bisq trae Tor incorporado, tu no necesitas hacer nada.
> 
> El inconveniente de Bisq es q necesitas tener ya algo de btc previamente para poder hacer cualquier tipo de operacion ya que lo tienes que poner de garantia



Es seguro crearse una billetera de papel aquí? Bitcoin Paper Wallet Generator: Print Offline Tamper-Resistant Addresses


----------



## CBDC (13 Nov 2022)

Hay quienes aún no conocen la diferencia entre Bitcoin y exchanges.
Y son incapaces de ver que la economía actual funciona así, pero tienen detrás a los bancos centrales imprimiendo cuando es necesario, cosa imposible en Bitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (13 Nov 2022)

Parece que AAX es el siguiente en caer


----------



## Sr.Lobo (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## gapema (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Es seguro crearse una billetera de papel aquí? Bitcoin Paper Wallet Generator: Print Offline Tamper-Resistant Addresses



No conozco esa web, pero en general te diría que es mala idea crearse una paper wallet a no ser que seas un experto, y peor idea crear la semilla (o introducirla) en una web. No sabes quien esta detrás, y quizás sea legitima, pero tu no lo puedes saber, o puede estar mal hecha y ser susceptible de ser hackeada o lo que sea.

A mi me gusta mucho electrum. vas a la web oficial, te bajas el software y ahí te creas una. Fundamental que guardes bien las palabras y el password, si pierdes eso, pierdes acceso a tus monedas para siempre y no hay forma de recuperarlas.

Pero vamos, que hay muchas, lo importante es que sea noncustodian (que seas tu quien tenga el control, no un tercero que te lo custodie) y de código abierto(que cualquiera pueda auditar el código de programación).

Intenta hacerlo en un pc que esté mas o menos limpio, que no se use en paginas nopor, que se bajen juegos o pelis en el torrent... esas cosas

Tambien hay apps para movil pero ahi no te puedo ayudar, mas alla de decirte que si bajas una app que sea noncustodian y de codigo abierto


----------



## gapema (13 Nov 2022)

Una máquina virtual no está al alcance del usuario medio


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Una máquina virtual no está al alcance del usuario medio



lo mismo si me descargo electrum me vale


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (13 Nov 2022)

Perdón pero lo voy a poner aquí

Hasta los cojones de que nos quieran seguir metiendo en la cabeza que si interés compuesto, que si haz que tu dinero trabaje por ti, que si ganar dinero mientras duermes...

Los verdaderos maximalistas tenían razón y el resto nos estamos cargando todo


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

en electrum con las palabras semilla puedes acceder a tus bitcoins desde cualquier otro ordenador ¿no?


----------



## CBDC (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> en electrum con las palabras semilla puedes acceder a tus bitcoins desde cualquier otro ordenador ¿no?



Sí, esas 12 o 14 palabras son lo que genera las claves privadas.
Desde cualquier otro pc con electrum, si las introduces te generará todas las claves y direcciones. Por eso es la "semilla".

Guárdalas bien, y que nadie tenga acceso a ellas.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

CBDC dijo:


> Sí, esas 12 o 14 palabras son lo que genera las claves privadas.
> Desde cualquier otro pc con electrum, si las introduces te generará todas las claves y direcciones. Por eso es la "semilla".
> 
> Guárdalas bien, y que nadie tenga acceso a ellas.



veo que en la billetera de electrum hay bastantes direcciones, para que me envíen bitcoins doy sólo una dirección ¿no? Gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## landlady (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> veo que en la billetera de electrum hay bastantes direcciones, para que me envíen bitcoins doy sólo una dirección ¿no? Gracias por tu ayuda



Hay varias si has creado varías. Con una cualquiera vale. Se debería quitar de la lista cuando mandes algo a esa dirección.


----------



## CBDC (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> veo que en la billetera de electrum hay bastantes direcciones, para que me envíen bitcoins doy sólo una dirección ¿no? Gracias por tu ayuda



Sí, cualquiera de ellas sirve, aunque lo mejor es ir por orden.
Usar primero la primera dirección, luego la segunda... No es recomendable reutilizar la misma dirección, puede reducir el anonimato.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

pero creo que no puedo hacer una transferencia parcial desde la paper wallet a electrum


----------



## CBDC (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> pero creo que no puedo hacer una transferencia parcial desde la paper wallet a electrum



Si lo tienes en una paper wallet y no sabes del tema mejor pásalo todo a electrum.
Cuando haces una transferencia en Bitcoin todos los BTC de esa dirección se mueven, la parte que "transfieres" se envía a la dirección de destino, y el restante a una nueva dirección. Tendrías que volver a generar una paper wallet de la nueva dirección.
Por eso se hizo lo de la semilla, mucha gente perdió BTC porque no sabían que eso pasaba y solo guardaba la primera clave privada.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

landlady dijo:


> Hay varias si has creado varías. Con una cualquiera vale. Se debería quitar de la lista cuando mandes algo a esa dirección.



que yo sepa no he creado varias, me acabo de bajar el software ahora...


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

CBDC dijo:


> Si lo tienes en una paper wallet y no sabes del tema mejor pásalo todo a electrum.
> Cuando haces una transferencia en Bitcoin todos los BTC de esa dirección se mueven, la parte que "transfieres" se envía a la dirección de destino, y el restante a una nueva dirección. Tendrías que volver a generar una paper wallet de la nueva dirección.
> Por eso se hizo lo de la semilla, mucha gente perdió BTC porque no sabían que eso pasaba y solo guardaba la primera clave privada.



vale ¿cómo me traigo mis btc desde la paper wallet? ¿donde pincho?


----------



## CBDC (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> que yo sepa no he creado varias, me acabo de bajar el software ahora...



Electrum por defecto muestra las ¿10? primeras direcciones. De la semilla se generan miles de direcciones.


----------



## CBDC (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> vale ¿cómo me traigo mis btc desde la paper wallet? ¿donde pincho?



¿Como la generaste?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

CBDC dijo:


> ¿Como la generaste?



la generé aquí: Bitcoin Paper Wallet Generator: Print Offline Tamper-Resistant Addresses 

Tengo la clave pública y la privada. Me quiero traer los btc a electrum pero no sé hacerlo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2022)

Todo lo que estáis comentando está muy bien a título de curiosidad friki, pero espero que a los novatos no les digáis esos sermones y, símplemente, les decís que se compren un trezor o la hardware wallet que más os guste y ya está.

Es que si no van asustarse.

Por añadir algo más, la distro de Tails ya lleva incorporada una billetera de Bitcoin.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> la generé aquí: Bitcoin Paper Wallet Generator: Print Offline Tamper-Resistant Addresses
> 
> Tengo la clave pública y la privada. Me quiero traer los btc a electrum pero no sé hacerlo



lo mismo tengo que meter la clave privada en "Blockchain finder" en internet...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> la generé aquí: Bitcoin Paper Wallet Generator: Print Offline Tamper-Resistant Addresses
> 
> Tengo la clave pública y la privada. Me quiero traer los btc a electrum pero no sé hacerlo



Tienes que usar un comando que se llama "swipe". Lo que hace esa orden en electrum, y en muchas otras billeteras, es enviar directamente todos los bitcoins que hay en una dirección (de la que tú aportas la clave privada) a tu nueva billetera.


----------



## Pirro (13 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Por añadir algo más, la distro de Tails ya lleva incorporada una billetera de Bitcoin.



Pero hay que confiar en Tails. Mejor ir directamente a electrum y verificar por uno mismo...

Por otro lado, cada dos por tres nos levantamos con la noticia de que unos hackers roban datos de usuarios a empresas. Implica confianza en que los de Trezor o los de Ledger guarden tus datos bien y no los juankeen.


----------



## CBDC (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> lo mismo tengo que meter la clave privada en "Blockchain finder" en internet...











Importing private keys into Electrum wallet - Sweep core and paper wallet


Looking to move your Bitcoin from paper wallet to electrum? This guide explains how to sweep / import private keys into electrum wallet.




coinguides.org





Ni se te ocurra meter tu clave privada en ninguna web


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tienes que usar un comando que se llama "swipe". Lo que hace esa orden en electrum, y en muchas otras billeteras, es enviar directamente todos los bitcoins que hay en una dirección (de la que tú aportas la clave privada) a tu nueva billetera.



tengo electrum en español y no veo "swipe" por ningún lado


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

voy a meter mi clave privada en electrum en "barrer claves privadas"


----------



## Pirro (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> tengo electrum en español y no veo "swipe" por ningún lado



Barrer claves privadas en castellano.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

me ha salido este mensaje de error


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

lo mismo en "dirección" tengo que poner la llave pública...


----------



## Pirro (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> me ha salido este mensaje de error
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1259650



¿Está el ordenador conectado a Internet? ¿La wallet está sincronizada? -esto se ve porque hay un punto VERDE en la esquina inferior derecha de la ventana de la wallet-


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> ¿Está el ordenador conectado a Internet? ¿La wallet está sincronizada? -esto se ve porque hay un punto VERDE en la esquina inferior derecha de la ventana de la wallet-



si y si


----------



## Pirro (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> si y si



Ve a un explorador blockchain y comprueba que en la clave pública de la dirección que intentas importar (empieza por bc o por 1) hay fondos.


----------



## gapema (13 Nov 2022)

La clave privada es lo mismo que la semilla, si la pones en una web random lo más seguro es que te roben los bitcoin.

No te pongas nervioso y no hagas nada impulsivamente. Si ya te los han robado no hay nada que hacer. Si no te los han robado es porque no te los pueden robar, asi que darte mas prisa no te va a servir de nada y puede llevarte a cometer un error y que si te los roben.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Ve a un explorador blockchain y comprueba que en la clave pública de la dirección que intentas importar (empieza por bc o por 1) hay fondos.



empieza por 1


----------



## Pirro (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> empieza por 1



Entiendo que tienes dos claves, una que empieza por 1 y otra que empieza por 5. Ve a cualquier explorador blockchain y comprueba la que empieza por 1 y mira si hay fondos.

Por otro lado entiendo que la clave que intentaste barrer en electrum empieza por 5 ¿es así?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Entiendo que tienes dos claves, una que empieza por 1 y otra que empieza por 5. Ve a cualquier explorador blockchain y comprueba la que empieza por 1 y mira si hay fondos.
> 
> Por otro lado entiendo que la clave que intentaste barrer en electrum empieza por 5 ¿es así?



La que empieza por 1 es la publica donde tengo los fondos, la privada donde tengo los fondos empieza por L5

cuando intento barrer a electrum, abajo me aparece otra dirección que me imagino es la nueva de electrum donde van a venir los fondos ¿es correcto? Lo mismo para barrerme esos fondos tengo que omitir la “L” ¿es correcto?

gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

no me deja electrum omitir la "L" el botón de "barrer" se des-activa si borro la "L"


----------



## Pirro (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> cuando intento barrer a electrum, abajo me aparece otra dirección que me imagino es la nueva de electrum donde van a venir los fondos ¿es correcto? Lo mismo para barrerme esos fondos tengo que omitir la “L” ¿es correcto?



No tengo la wallet delante y tiro de memoria, pero lo de que la clave privada empiece por L me resulta muy extraño. Intenta barrer suprimiendo la L. Hasta donde se, todas las direcciones legacy, o sea, las que empiezan por 1, tienen una clave privada que empieza por 5. Suprime la L e inténtalo de nuevo a ver...


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> No tengo la wallet delante y tiro de memoria, pero lo de que la clave privada empiece por L me resulta muy extraño. Intenta barrer suprimiendo la L. Hasta donde se, todas las direcciones legacy, o sea, las que empiezan por 1, tienen una clave privada que empieza por 5. Suprime la L e inténtalo de nuevo a ver...



no me deja quitar la "L" el botón de "barrer" se des-activa si lo hago


----------



## Pirro (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> no me deja electrum omitir la "L" el botón de "barrer" se des-activa si borro la "L"



He ido a bitcoinpaperwallet.com, generé unas claves y la clave privada empieza por 5, no por L5. Todas las claves privadas de las direcciones públicas que empiezan por 1, empiezan por 5. Esa L tiene que estar mal por cojones. 

¿Has hecho copypaste de la clave privada y se te quedó algún dígito?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> He ido a bitcoinpaperwallet.com, generé unas claves y la clave privada empieza por 5, no por L5. Todas las claves privadas de las direcciones públicas que empiezan por 1, empiezan por 5. Esa L tiene que estar mal por cojones.
> 
> ¿Has hecho copypaste de la clave privada y se te quedó algún dígito?



que yo sepa la clave es correcta


----------



## Pirro (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> que yo sepa la clave es correcta



Dices que empieza por L5 y al suprimir la L se te borra el botón de barrer. En apariencia, al suprimir la L a la clave le falta un dígito, por eso electrum no te permite barrerla.

Por otro lado y hasta donde sé, una clave privada de una dirección legacy no puede empezar por L, sino por 5, siempre y en cualquier caso, pero a lo mejor estoy equivocado. A ver si @Sr.Mojón puede arrojar algo de luz...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> tengo electrum en español y no veo "swipe" por ningún lado



Cartera --> llaves privadas --> barrer


----------



## MIP (13 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> He ido a bitcoinpaperwallet.com, generé unas claves y la clave privada empieza por 5, no por L5. Todas las claves privadas de las direcciones públicas que empiezan por 1, empiezan por 5. Esa L tiene que estar mal por cojones.
> 
> ¿Has hecho copypaste de la clave privada y se te quedó algún dígito?



No uses esa cartera, la web esta comprometida y si metes BTC ahí posiblemente desaparecerán









BitcoinPaperWallet ‘Back Door’ Responsible for Millions in Missing Funds, Research Suggests


At least 124.85 BTC appear to have been swept from wallets generated by the website.




www.coindesk.com


----------



## Pirro (13 Nov 2022)

MIP dijo:


> No uses esa cartera, la web esta comprometida y si metes BTC ahí posiblemente desaparecerán
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Porquero de Agamenón


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Dices que empieza por L5 y al suprimir la L se te borra el botón de barrer. En apariencia, al suprimir la L a la clave le falta un dígito, por eso electrum no te permite barrerla.
> 
> Por otro lado y hasta donde sé, una clave privada de una dirección legacy no puede empezar por L, sino por 5, siempre y en cualquier caso, pero a lo mejor estoy equivocado. A ver si @Sr.Mojón puede arrojar algo de luz...



Lo mismo es que al usar el ordenador del curro, hay algún tipo de anti virus o firewall que impide la operación de barrido…


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2022)

¿La dirección Bitcoin de la que tienes esa "compressed private key" (que empiezan por L o por K) tiene los bitcoins si lo miras en un explorador de bloques?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> @Porquero de Agamenón



Todavía no me han desparecido pero por eso los quiero sacar de ahí


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2022)

Si te da problemas a la hora de hacer sweep la clave privada comprimida, siempre puedes descargarte esta aplicación y transformarla a una clave privada WIF normal (de las que empiezan por 5)









GitHub - pointbiz/bitaddress.org: JavaScript Client-Side Bitcoin Wallet Generator


JavaScript Client-Side Bitcoin Wallet Generator. Contribute to pointbiz/bitaddress.org development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





Metes tu clave privada en la pestaña de "Wallet Details" y ahí te aparecerá la clave privada en todos los formatos posibles y también su correspondiente dirección Bitcoin. Prueba a hacer el barrido en electrum con el formato de clave privada que empieza por 5


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿La dirección Bitcoin de la que tienes esa "compressed private key" (que empiezan por L o por K) tiene los bitcoins si lo miras en un explorador de bloques?



Si mira la clave pública en blockchain finder, sí


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Si mira la clave pública en blockchain finder, sí



Cuidado, una dirección Bitcoin no es una clave pública. Una dirección Bitcoin es el Hash ripemd160 de la clave pública. No es exactamente lo mismo. Ya que nos estamos metiendo en tecnicismos, hablemos con propiedad.

Prueba a utilizar la aplicación de bitaddress que te he puesto en un post anterior a ver si te funciona el barrido con el formato descomprimido de la clave privada. Es el chorizo de números que empiezan por 5


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2022)

De todas maneras, estáis jugueteando con las claves privadas en ordenadores que pueden estar infectados con troyanos y eso os puede llevar a un disgusto de los buenos. Haceos con hardware wallets, joder, que las baratas no son ni 100$


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De todas maneras, estáis jugueteando con las claves privadas en ordenadores que pueden estar infectados con troyanos y eso os puede llevar a un disgusto de los buenos. Haceos con hardware wallets, joder, que las baratas no son ni 100$



Pero eso quiere decir que tienes que tener los bitcoin en un dispositivo. Lo interesante es memorizarte las palabras semilla y a tirar millas ¿no? Un dispositivo siempre te lo pueden confiscar…


----------



## zz00zz (13 Nov 2022)

No lo dudes compra un hardware wallets, viviras mas tranquilo y te darás cuenta que es muy fácil con tal que lo uses unas pocas veces y no padezcas por si te lo confiscan, teniendo la semilla no importa ni que llegues a perder el hardware wallet


----------



## Sr.Lobo (13 Nov 2022)

FTX fiasco threatens industry meltdown, 25% drop in bitcoin: JPMorgan


Financial woes at Sam Bankman-Fried's company could trigger the collapse of other crypto players, and create a dearth of industry saviors.




markets-businessinsider-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Nov 2022)

sufrid cabrones


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Pero eso quiere decir que tienes que tener los bitcoin en un dispositivo. Lo interesante es memorizarte las palabras semilla y a tirar millas ¿no? Un dispositivo siempre te lo pueden confiscar…



Si te lo confiscan, siempre puedes replicarlo a partir de las palabras semilla. Los que te lo confisquen, sin el pin y sin la passphrasse, no pueden acceder a tus claves privadas. ¿Has intentado lo de cambiarle el formato a la clave privada que te he dicho antes y probar a barrer en electrum con la clave privada en formato WIF?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2022)

FTX, en el momento de la quiebra, tenía en los "balances" casi mil quinientos millones de dólares en Bitcoin de los usuarios pero en la realidad no mantenía ninguno. Han estado vendiendo "bitcoins papel" por importe de mil quinientos millones de dólares.

Es lo que muchos suponíamos. Los balances de muchos exchanges son todos mentira y no mantienen en su poder apenas bitcoins en comparación con las "obligaciones" que mantienen para con sus clientes.

Esto me da que pensar que el valor de Bitcoin se ha hundido premeditadamente en la operativa de los shitxchangers para favorecer a las shitcoins y las establecoins. Ambas estafas manifiestas, como estamos viendo


----------



## Pirro (13 Nov 2022)

¿Pudiste barrer la clave @Porquero de Agamenón ?


----------



## barborico (13 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> FTX, en el momento de la quiebra, tenía en los "balances" casi mil quinientos millones de dólares en Bitcoin de los usuarios pero en la realidad no mantenía ninguno. Han estado vendiendo "bitcoins papel" por importe de mil quinientos millones de dólares.
> 
> Es lo que muchos suponíamos. Los balances de muchos exchanges son todos mentira y no mantienen en su poder apenas bitcoins en comparación con las "obligaciones" que mantienen para con sus clientes.
> 
> Esto me da que pensar que el valor de Bitcoin se ha hundido premeditadamente en la operativa de los shitxchangers para favorecer a las shitcoins y las establecoins. Ambas estafas manifiestas, como estamos viendo



Pero que hijisimos de puta, ahora se explica el doble pico


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> ¿Pudiste barrer la clave @Porquero de Agamenón ?



No estoy en casa, en cuanto llegue lo intento


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2022)

barborico dijo:


> Pero que hijisimos de puta, ahora se explica el doble pico
> Ver archivo adjunto 1259819



Pero es que lo mejor de todo es que este hijo de Satanás decía que tenía un balance de $1.500 millones en bitcoins de sus clientes, pero en realidad NO TENÍA NI UNO SOLO. Ni uno. Es increíble.

Ojalá se vayan a pique todas las shitcoins, todas las stablecoins y todos los shitxchangers.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pero es que lo mejor de todo es que este hijo de Satanás decía que tenía un balance de $1.500 millones en bitcoins de sus clientes, pero en realidad NO TENÍA NI UNO SOLO. Ni uno. Es increíble.
> 
> Ojalá se vayan a pique todas las shitcoins, todas las stablecoins y todos los shitxchangers.



Podrían petar todos los exchanges excepto los p2p


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Podrían petar todos los exchanges excepto los p2p



No creo que peten todos. Yo creo que hay algunos bastante serios y que estaban hasta los cojones de los chiringuitos shitcoineros que habían montado los listillos de turno desde 2017.

El Twitt ese que he puesto confirma la teoría de que las shitcoins y los shitxchangers no son más que mecanismos para quitarles los bitcoins a los novatos avariciosos que piensan que llegaron demasiado tarde.


----------



## Pirro (13 Nov 2022)

Un buen termómetro para medir la fiabilidad de un exchanger es su antigüedad. Huid de todo exchanger centralizado, pero si no hay más remedio que usar uno, huid de todo exchanger centralizado creado después de 2013. Los que han aguantado desde esas fechas ya han pasado por hackeos y por colapsos de mercado y se les puede presuponer unos mínimos de solidez y honradez.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> ¿Pudiste barrer la clave @Porquero de Agamenón ?



ya estoy en casa: he descomprimido la private key y ahora empieza por 5 pero a la hora de barrer me salta un mensaje que dice "no se encontraron entradas"


----------



## gapema (13 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Un buen termómetro para medir la fiabilidad de un exchanger es su antigüedad. Huid de todo exchanger centralizado, pero si no hay más remedio que usar uno, huid de todo exchanger centralizado creado después de 2013. Los que han aguantado desde esas fechas ya han pasado por hackeos y por colapsos de mercado y se les puede presuponer unos mínimos de solidez y honradez.



Yo creo que lo mas inteligente es que si vas a comprar en un CEX, vayas metiendo a poquitos, sacar el btc a tu wallet y hasta que no haya salido un paquete no compres el siguiente... Te puede cuadrar que justo quiebre cuando has metido algo, si , pero minimizas el riesgo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pero es que lo mejor de todo es que este hijo de Satanás decía que tenía un balance de $1.500 millones en bitcoins de sus clientes, pero en realidad NO TENÍA NI UNO SOLO. Ni uno. Es increíble.
> 
> Ojalá se vayan a pique todas las shitcoins, todas las stablecoins y todos los shitxchangers.



Sabes que si se van a pique volveran a nacer otras ?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Un buen termómetro para medir la fiabilidad de un exchanger es su antigüedad. Huid de todo exchanger centralizado, pero si no hay más remedio que usar uno, huid de todo exchanger centralizado creado después de 2013. Los que han aguantado desde esas fechas ya han pasado por hackeos y por colapsos de mercado y se les puede presuponer unos mínimos de solidez y honradez.



Que piensas de poloniex ?


----------



## Baltasar G thang (13 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Sabes que si se van a pique volveran a nacer otras ?



ya lo decia carlin
garbage in
garbage out



o lo que viene a ser


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

he conseguido traerme los btc a electrum, gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda. Ahora están en una de las direcciones de electrum. Ya me diréis cómo transfiero parte de ese saldo a otra dirección por ejemplo.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

en este video se explica bSTANTE BIEN: Tutorial básico: Como usar el monedero de bitcoin Electrum - YouTube


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

¿dónde compráis los BTC vosotros? yo hasta ahora en coinmotion pero estoy pensando en pasarme a Bisq


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

al final he barrido la clave privada empezando con la "L" debe ser que la billetera tenía que sincronizarse o algo así... Estas cosas me dan un stress que te cagas porque entre que soy semi-analfabeto y que me da pánico perder los ahorros paso más miedo que siete viejas


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> ¿dónde compráis los BTC vosotros? yo hasta ahora en coinmotion pero estoy pensando en pasarme a Bisq



Bisq manda.


----------



## Rajoy (13 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Un buen termómetro para medir la fiabilidad de un exchanger es su antigüedad. Huid de todo exchanger centralizado, pero si no hay más remedio que usar uno, huid de todo exchanger centralizado creado después de 2013. Los que han aguantado desde esas fechas ya han pasado por hackeos y por colapsos de mercado y se les puede presuponer unos mínimos de solidez y honradez.



Yo no voy a poner la mano en el fuego por ningún CEX, pero nunca he tenido problemas con Kraken y hace ya muchos años que lo utilizo. Listan algunas shitcoins, pero no es un festival.
Hoy he retirado bitcoins de allí sin problema.
Trabajan con un banco alemán, Fidor Bank, que está en contacto con el mundo cripto desde hace mucho puesto que era el banco que trabajaba con bitcoin.de ya en 2013.
Yo me abrí una cuenta en Fidor Bank y las SEPA’s de Kraken me tardan 10 minutos.
Insisto en que no pongo la mano en el fuego por ningún CEX, pero si tengo que escoger uno, es éste.
Las SEPA’s a 0,09€ y las transacciones segwit a 0,00001 btc
Eso si, cuando hay movidas fuertes a veces se atascan, aunque yo diría que bastante menos que otros CEX.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> La clave privada es lo mismo que la semilla, si la pones en una web random lo más seguro es que te roben los bitcoin.
> 
> No te pongas nervioso y no hagas nada impulsivamente. Si ya te los han robado no hay nada que hacer. Si no te los han robado es porque no te los pueden robar, asi que darte mas prisa no te va a servir de nada y puede llevarte a cometer un error y que si te los roben.



Ya tengo los btc en electrum, gracias por tu mensaje tranquilizador en esos momentos tan stresantes, me has ayudado mucho.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (13 Nov 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Yo no voy a poner la mano en el fuego por ningún CEX, pero nunca he tenido problemas con Kraken y hace ya muchos años que lo utilizo. Listan algunas shitcoins, pero no es un festival.
> Hoy he retirado bitcoins de allí sin problema.
> Trabajan con un banco alemán, Fidor Bank, que está en contacto con el mundo cripto desde hace mucho puesto que era el banco que trabajaba con bitcoin.de ya en 2013.
> Yo me abrí una cuenta en Fidor Bank y las SEPA’s de Kraken me tardan 10 minutos.
> ...



Y siendo bueno kraken ¿no crees que es mejor una solución p2p como bisq?


----------



## Rajoy (13 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Y siendo bueno kraken ¿no crees que es mejor una solución p2p como bisq?



Un DEX siempre va a ser más seguro que un CEX, pero el volumen es mucho menor y eso hace que sea complicado cambiar según que importes en un DEX y que el cambio sea bastante peor porque hay poca profundidad de mercado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Nov 2022)

No os dais cuenta de que todo el dinero que habia en criptos va a rotar a XRP y Stellar


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No os dais cuenta de que todo el dinero que habia en criptos va a rotar a XRP y Stellar



Yo creía que iba a petar maricoin


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Nov 2022)

Con toda la mierda que está saliendo sobre las conexiones de ftx y el partido demócrata, no me extrañaría que el fbi cerrara Twitter al estilo Hugo Chávez


----------



## Soundblaster (14 Nov 2022)

el cabrero dijo:


> Bitcoin es el mayor contrapoder del que dispone el pueblo usano para detener el avance del PCC chino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not today.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Nov 2022)

Esta cerca de colapsar y ir a la mierda, a tomar porculo.

tengo un dilema, no se si ir hoy antes a dormir para poder levantarme antes por si cae esto al medio dia y luego continua la debacle durante el dia o si me mantengo despierto y lo veo en directo, yo creo que esta ahora mismo esto bien jodido y no se sabe a que hora se muere, es como cuando llega el medico y te dice que es cosa de horas o dias pero que ha llegado el momento.

Esto es para disfrutar y pasar un buen rato viendo como se va a la mierda.

Algunos diran envidioso ñiñiñi no quieres que prosperemos ñiñiñi.

Pues logicamente no quiero, ni envidias ni cojones, es por logica, ni quiero a tios dando porculo te lo dije deberias haber comprado en 20, 30, 50, 60 k

Ni tampoco quiero que pueda haber comparaciones que me hagan estar en peor situacion que otro.

Ejemplo, ahora conocemos a una muchacha que aparece amiga de amiga de amiga y estamos un par o tres de tios a los que nos gusta, la muchacha esta indecisa pues a ella tambien hay un par de amigos que le gustan, no sabe con cual ir, en ese momento descubre que uno es un millonario de bitcoin, eso como me deja a mi que no soy millonario del bitcoin ? logicamente se va con el otro........... en cambio si el otro es un muerto de hambre arruinado por el bitcoin yo con mis alquileres estare mejor que el.......

Otro ejemplo que no sea todo muchachas, me gusta un piso, hablo con el dueño, mira dejame un mes y te lo compro, me hace falta un mes para pedir unos prestamos, ver como saco pasta para todos los gastos, liquidar algunas cosas que tengo.......

Llega el joputa rico con bitcoin valiendo 500.000 que compro en 60k, le gusta el piso, en una semana tiene el dinero para el piso, a quien va a vender el dueño del piso a mi o al del bitcoin? si el del bitcoin esta arruinado ha perdido toda su pasta, bitcoin esta en 3000 y tiene que holdear 10 años para recuperar su dinero, logicamente ni va a ir a mirar el piso, no es un rival, es un muerto de hambre, un arruinado.


Por lo tanto veo logico querer la ruina del bitcoin, no es envidia, es supervivencia.


----------



## El Anarquista (14 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Esta cerca de colapsar y ir a la mierda, a tomar porculo.
> 
> tengo un dilema, no se si ir hoy antes a dormir para poder levantarme antes por si cae esto al medio dia y luego continua la debacle durante el dia o si me mantengo despierto y lo veo en directo, yo creo que esta ahora mismo esto bien jodido y no se sabe a que hora se muere, es como cuando llega el medico y te dice que es cosa de horas o dias pero que ha llegado el momento.
> 
> ...


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Nov 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> Se suponía que Bitcoin era la solución a una economía injusta y amañada en la que los poderosos podían robarte el dinero cuando quisieran.
> 
> Bitcoin no sólo no ha impedido que lo hagan a una gran escala, sino que se está utilizando para PERMITIR este robo; gente como Bankman utilizó directamente esta tecnologia para operar ponzis totalmente legales que estafaron a millones de personas, que van a parar a esos ricos que arruinaron todo en primer lugar y que contra los que Bitcoin iba a luchar.
> 
> ...



monero es edición limitada?


----------



## Sr.Lobo (14 Nov 2022)

barborico dijo:


> Pero que hijisimos de puta, ahora se explica el doble pico
> Ver archivo adjunto 1259819



Se va a cero. Hay que vender lo que quede y salir corriendo de esta colosal estafa.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Nov 2022)

monero se puede minar ad infinitum:


----------



## kynes (14 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Se va a cero. Hay que vender lo que quede y salir corriendo de esta colosal estafa.



Más bien creo que para la inmensa mayoría del personal, le va a dar igual lo que valga Bitcoin. Pronto puede que no haya forma (sea muy difícil) de entrar, ni de salir.

Todo apunta a que van a cepillarse (y/o capar) todos los exchanges (no regulados) para meternos exchanges regulados. Los bancos actuales tienen mucho que ver en esta transición. Algunos ya llevan controlando y limitando transferencias mucho tiempo, pero ahora esa ventana se está cerrando UK Bank Santander Will Block Payments to Crypto Exchanges - Decrypt
y las nuevas regulaciones van a limitar las retiradas desde los Exchanges, de los pocos que queden en pie (si queda alguno).

¿Se salvarán los DEX de esas regulaciones? De momento puede que si pero no tendría sentido cerrar una puerta y dejar abierta una ventana Identity is the antidote for DEXs’ regulation problem

Y el futuro a medio plazo es poner puertas al campo, por nuestro bien y seguridad claro está (Web3, digital identity para todo, ...) Web3 Identity: Blockchains, Credentials, and Oracles

Casi todo lo que puedas comprar o vender estará tokenizado en 5-10 años dicen.
Almost everything could be tokenized in 5-10 years — Matrixport exec 
https://www.nasdaq.com/articles/the-tokenization-of-the-world-starts-now

Con la implantación global de las CBDCs cualquier transacción que hagas en ese universo tokenizado estará controlada y registrada.

Seguirá habiendo puertas traseras para saltarse todas estas restricciones a la torera? Por supuesto, siempre las hay, pero no estarán abiertas ni visibles para todo el mundo.

??? -> FTX -> ... -> Mt.Gox -> ??? Todo lo que tiene un final tiene un principio. Para mi, Bitcoin ha sido un caballo de Troya para hacernos abrazar, apoyar y acelerar con ilusión, rebeldía y cojones todo este cambio. Pero hay quienes piensan, o intentan hacernos creer aún que las CBDC son el caballo de Troya para Bitcoin "Las CBDC podrían ser el caballo de Troya de bitcoin"

Aunque sepamos de antemano que la balanza de esta batalla no inclina para nada a nuestro favor, aún podemos intentar posicionarnos lo mejor posible y saber que puede pasar cualquier cosa. En lo personal, la batalla global la veo perdida.


----------



## Klapaucius (14 Nov 2022)

Habláis como si bitcoin estuviese en 0 absoluto. Cada bajada el mismo derrotismo. Ni caballo de troya ni ventana de overton ni ostias. Demasiadas pelis os montáis.


----------



## kynes (14 Nov 2022)

La cuestión es que cuando pase de 100k , el escenario de intercambio y pagos mediante crypto no va a ser el que es ahora. No es cuestión de negatividad. 

No dudo de que BTC pueda superar los 100K, ese era uno de los escenarios posibles aunque poco probable, el año pasado y lo sigue siendo.

Primero debe terminar la corrección, y el cambio de tendencia para alcanzar esos valores puede suponer minimos 1-2 años. 

Negar que el ecosistema está cambiando me parece imprudente, pero pensar que las reglas de juego van a seguir siendo las mismas a 2 años vistas es que no tiene sentido ninguno. 

No es cuestión de llevar la razón o no , sino de salir lo mejor posicionados posibles de esos cambios INEVITABLES que vienen.


----------



## kynes (14 Nov 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Habláis como si bitcoin estuviese en 0 absoluto. Cada bajada el mismo derrotismo. Ni caballo de troya ni ventana de overton ni ostias. Demasiadas pelis os montáis.



Al contrario. Yo la situación actual la veo una de las mayores oportunidades de multiplicar por 10x-589x la inversión. Depende de a qué se apueste y cuando se entre.

Pero el zero absoluto también es posible. Y no necesariamente porque tus "activos digitales" pasen a valer cero sino por el ecosistema de regulaciones que limiten lo qué puedes hacer o dejar de hacer con ellos.

La película la estamos viendo día a día.


----------



## uhnitas (14 Nov 2022)

Mal usáis el término ecosistema, aquí no hay simbiosis, hay un organismo puro y cientos de miles de parásitos.


----------



## kynes (14 Nov 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> Mal usáis el término ecosistema, aquí no hay simbiosis, hay un organismo puro y cientos de miles de parásitos.



Un ecosistema natural nunca está en equilibrio permanente. Diría de hecho que el desequilibrio es necesario y permite el re-equilibrio de los flujos de energía. Los Ecosistemas se AUTOREGULAN, y no mueren mientras haya flujo de energía, solo se transforman . Eso es lo que estamos viviendo , una transformación , acelerada por una serie de factores, entre ellos , el Bitcoin. Mientras haya flujo de energía la dinámica del ecosistema es INEVITABLE.


----------



## elKaiser (14 Nov 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> Se suponía que Bitcoin era la solución a una economía injusta y amañada en la que los poderosos podían robarte el dinero cuando quisieran.
> 
> Bitcoin no sólo no ha impedido que lo hagan a una gran escala, sino que se está utilizando para PERMITIR este robo; gente como Bankman utilizó directamente esta tecnologia para operar ponzis totalmente legales que estafaron a millones de personas, que van a parar a esos ricos que arruinaron todo en primer lugar y que contra los que Bitcoin iba a luchar.
> 
> ...



Monero es inflacionaria, no sirve para holdear y mucho menos como reserva de valor; es para comprar, usar y ya.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Nov 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Monero es inflacionaria, no sirve para holdear y mucho menos como reserva de valor; es para comprar, usar y ya.



monero sí es la moneda de los delincuentes


----------



## gapema (14 Nov 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Monero es inflacionaria, no sirve para holdear y mucho menos como reserva de valor; es para comprar, usar y ya.



Bitcoin tiene lo que se llama un hardcap, monero un softcap.

Bitcoin hay 21 millones de unidades y ahi se queda.

Monero tiene una emisión final fija de 0,7 moneros nuevos por bloque, si no me equivoco.

La cantidad total de moneros en circulación siempre va a ser creciente, no obstante, la tasa de crecimiento (moneros nuevos por unidad de tiempo dividido entre el total) tiende asisntóticamente a cero.

Bitcoin tiene el problema de que no se sabe qué va a pasar con la minería cuando la recompensa fija vaya siendo cada vez más pequeña. Y aunque se autoregule, la pérdida de seguridad es un problema que se puede dar y es preocupante.

Podría ser que este problema quede en nada, que se resuelva de alguna manera o que sea lo que haga caer a Bitcoin, nadie lo sabe con certeza.

Monero resuelve este hipotetico futuro problema sacrificando el hardcap. El tiempo y el mercado dirán que solución es mejor, pero decir que monero no es holdeable porque es inflacionaria es, en mi opinión, un error de concepto.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (14 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Bitcoin tiene el problema de que no se sabe qué va a pasar con la minería cuando la recompensa fija vaya siendo cada vez más pequeña.



Eso no es un problema, se ha discutido ya muchas veces: simplemente la recompensa no vendrá ya tanto de la recompensa de bloque, sino de las comisiones agregadas a las transacciones.


----------



## gapema (14 Nov 2022)

Sota_de_bitcoins dijo:


> Eso no es un problema, se ha discutido ya muchas veces: simplemente la recompensa no vendrá ya tanto de la recompensa de bloque, sino de las comisiones agregadas a las transacciones.



Esa es la teoria. Como dices se ha discutido, pero nunca se ha probado. Veremos qué pasa cuando llegue el momento


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Bitcoin tiene lo que se llama un hardcap, monero un softcap.
> 
> Bitcoin hay 21 millones de unidades y ahi se queda.
> 
> ...



efectivamente, cuando haya infinitas monedas de monero, un crecimiento de 0,7 por bloque es cero si establecemos el ratio con los moneros existentes.


----------



## moncton (14 Nov 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> Se suponía que Bitcoin era la solución a una economía injusta y amañada en la que los poderosos podían robarte el dinero cuando quisieran.
> 
> Bitcoin no sólo no ha impedido que lo hagan a una gran escala, sino que se está utilizando para PERMITIR este robo; gente como Bankman utilizó directamente esta tecnologia para operar ponzis totalmente legales que estafaron a millones de personas, que van a parar a esos ricos que arruinaron todo en primer lugar y que contra los que Bitcoin iba a luchar.
> 
> ...



No se quien suponia eso, salvo alguno que queria calentar el tema para estafar pardillos

El bitcoin nunca podria ser la base de una economia porque no es una moneda. 

Simplemente es un instrumento especulativo con una volatilidad tremenda. Muy bueno para forrarte si tienes la suerte de entrar de los primeros y que el chirinquito despegue. En esto, por mucho que los analistas saquen graficos y modelos y teorias, al final es cuestion de suerte. A alguno le tocaron los numeros de la primitiva y a otros no. Como Facebook tuvo exito y Myspace se la pego, como Google arrasa y altavista se fue a la mierda. El mercado es asi, bitcoin se fue hasta las nubes como antes los bulbos de tulipan o las acciones de Terra, ha durado (y durara) mas que las burbujas anteriores porque el mercado potencial es mucho mayor, hoy en dia miles de millones tienen acceso a internet, algo unico en la historia del capitalismo

Cuando el tema llego al conocimiento general, estaba ya el cotarro controlado por cuatro, que habian minado o comprado la mayoria de los bitcoins y al resto le quedaba la ley de retorno decreciente o inflar el globito


----------



## gapema (14 Nov 2022)

moncton dijo:


> No se quien suponia eso, salvo alguno que queria calentar el tema para estafar pardillos
> 
> El bitcoin nunca podria ser la base de una economia porque no es una moneda.
> 
> ...



Los recurrentes post como este dejan a las claras que no hay ninguna burbuja en bitcoin


----------



## nandin83 (14 Nov 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Monero es inflacionaria, no sirve para holdear y mucho menos como reserva de valor; es para comprar, usar y ya.



Eso díselo a los que compraron a 0.25$ y vendieron 3 años después a 500$


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Nov 2022)

guanazo, ha dicho el de binance por lo visto que va a estudiar rescates, ya se sabe como acabo el estudio del ultimo supuesto rescate.

traduccion para subnormales o gente de buen corazon que se cree todo, van a intentar pompear un poco el mercado para vender todo lo que pueden antes de que finalmente vaya todo a tomar porculo.


----------



## gapema (14 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> efectivamente, cuando haya infinitas monedas de monero, un crecimiento de 0,7 por bloque es cero si establecemos el ratio con los moneros existentes.



Si he consultado los datos correctamente, hoy en día la inflación de Monero es 0.87 *%* anual y la de Bitcoin 1.75% anual.

Evidentemente en el futuro la inflación anual de Monero irá cayendo muy lentamente mientras que la de Bitcoin caerá de forma mucho más abrupta.

Para mí Monero es la única altcoin que conozco que no es una shitcoin. Bitcoin me sigue pareciendo muy superior, pero no tanto como para justificar una capitalización de aproximadamente 100 veces más. En mi opinión Bitcoin está absurdamente infravalorada pero Monero todavía mas. El tiempo dirá.


----------



## MIP (14 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Esa es la teoria. Como dices se ha discutido, pero nunca se ha probado. Veremos qué pasa cuando llegue el momento



Las tasas son de 0.25 BTC ahora que tenemos bloques de 12 sats por byte virtual, y con más no es raro ver llegar hasta 1 BTC. 

Con un valor elevado de BTC no veo por qué no puede ser más que suficiente.


----------



## elKaiser (14 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> monero sí es la moneda de los delincuentes



Lo de "delincuentes" es relativo; la ley no deja de ser la voluntad del más fuerte, aunque quieran disfrazarlo de otra cosa.

El Estado puede eutanasiar a 50.000 ancianos y nadie le llama banda de asesinos, ni mucho menos propone su desmantelamiento.


----------



## McNulty (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sr.Lobo (14 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> La cuestión es que cuando pase de 100k , el escenario de intercambio y pagos mediante crypto no va a ser el que es ahora. No es cuestión de negatividad.
> 
> No dudo de que BTC pueda superar los 100K, ese era uno de los escenarios posibles aunque poco probable, el año pasado y lo sigue siendo.
> 
> ...



Alucino con mensajes como este... Un producto que no sirve para nada salvo para especular con él, que ha llegado a un valor burbujeado de casi 70.000€ y que desde entonces ha perdido sobre el 80%, que cada día se puede ver en Coinglass la de gente que han liquidado y se ha arruinado... Y algunos seguís erre que erre, que los tulipanes resurgirán y se comerán el mundo y que todos seréis inmensamente ricos...

JAJAJAJA!


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Alucino con mensajes como este... Un producto que no sirve para nada salvo para especular con él, que ha llegado a un valor burbujeado de casi 70.000€ y que desde entonces ha perdido sobre el 80%, que cada día se puede ver en Coinglass la de gente que han liquidado y se ha arruinado... Y algunos seguís erre que erre, que los tulipanes resurgirán y se comerán el mundo y que todos seréis inmensamente ricos...
> 
> JAJAJAJA!



El valor del euro depende del valor que le dé el mercado y de la política del banco central europeo, el valor del bitcoin sólo del valor que le de el mercado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> El valor del euro depende del valor que le dé el mercado y de la política del banco central europeo, el valor del bitcoin sólo del valor que le de el mercado.



El valor del bitcoin depende del valor que quieran darle en los exchanges, luego quiebran y tal pero que les quiten lo bailado.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> El valor del bitcoin depende del valor que quieran darle en los exchanges, luego quiebran y tal pero que les quiten lo bailado.



El valor que le da el mercado en los exchanges (la mayoría no han quebrado) y en redes de compraventa p2p descentralizadas


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Nov 2022)

Además ni siquiera necesitas un exchange para comerciar con bitcoin: puedes verte cara a cara con el comprador o vendedor y ejecutar la transacción


----------



## Sr.Lobo (14 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> El valor del euro depende del valor que le dé el mercado y de la política del banco central europeo, el valor del bitcoin sólo del valor que le de el mercado.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (14 Nov 2022)

Criptoidiotas perdiendo 70 millones... Bah, que holdeen y así no habrán perdido nada 

La caída del bitcoin representa un ‘golpe mortal’ para El Salvador


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1261023



El gobierno puede congelarte la cuenta corriente, mis btc no


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Criptoidiotas perdiendo 70 millones... Bah, que holdeen y así no habrán perdido nada
> 
> La caída del bitcoin representa un ‘golpe mortal’ para El Salvador



Ya subirá


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sr.Lobo (14 Nov 2022)

[="Porquero de Agamenón, post: 43510305, member: 161036"]
El gobierno puede congelarte la cuenta corriente, mis btc no
[/QUOTE]

Con mis Euros puedo pagar lo que quiera...


----------



## Sr.Lobo (14 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Ya subirá


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> [="Porquero de Agamenón, post: 43510305, member: 161036"]
> El gobierno puede congelarte la cuenta corriente, mis btc no



Con mis Euros puedo pagar lo que quiera...
[/QUOTE]
Ok, quédate con tus euros. El gobierno y el BCE velan por tus intereses


----------



## Sr.Lobo (14 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Con mis Euros puedo pagar lo que quiera...



Ok, quédate con tus euros. El gobierno y el BCE velan por tus intereses
[/QUOTE]

Cuando te apriete el hambre, a ver si te puedes comer los Bitcoins. Porque comprar comida va a ser que no.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> [="Porquero de Agamenón, post: 43510305, member: 161036"]
> El gobierno puede congelarte la cuenta corriente, mis btc no



Con mis Euros puedo pagar lo que quiera...
[/QUOTE]
Con tus euros cada vez pagas más por menos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> [="Porquero de Agamenón, post: 43510305, member: 161036"]
> El gobierno puede congelarte la cuenta corriente, mis btc no



Con mis Euros puedo pagar lo que quiera...
[/QUOTE]
No puedes usar euros en internet sin pedir autorización a un tercero para el pago.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (14 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Ok, quédate con tus euros. El gobierno y el BCE velan por tus intereses



Cuando te apriete el hambre, a ver si te puedes comer los Bitcoins. Porque comprar comida va a ser que no.
[/QUOTE]
Claro, cuando apretó el hambre en Venezuela sus bolívares les ayudaron o con el dólar zimawense en Zimbabue


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Con mis Euros puedo pagar lo que quiera...



No puedes usar euros en internet sin pedir autorización a un tercero para el pago.
[/QUOTE]

Parecido al bitcoin, necesitas pasar a un exchange, que en el exchange no te roben, luego pasar al banco, luego meter lo que hayas pasado en declaracion de la renta.

Ahora le esplicas a mis tios que hay maneras de hacer chanchullos con tarjetas que igual no te trincan o que tienes que quedar con otro tio en una cafeteria para venderle bitcoin por billetes.......

Los que somos unos chanchulleros igual nos podemos acostumbrar, mis tios no o lo hacen por lo legal o no lo hacen y haciendolo por lo legal ya les costaria trabajo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (14 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Cuando te apriete el hambre, a ver si te puedes comer los Bitcoins. Porque comprar comida va a ser que no.



Claro, cuando apretó el hambre en Venezuela sus bolívares les ayudaron o con el dólar zimawense en Zimbabue
[/QUOTE]


Yo creo que el frutero de enfrente no va a querer bitcoin, el de la carniceria tampoco, los trabajadores del super me parece que tampoco y estos si son mas jovencillos...


----------



## zz00zz (14 Nov 2022)

Este vídeo Dedicado a los trolls especialmente a Sr.Lobo, Notrabajo34 y a toda la corte de asustaviejas esparciendo miedo y especímenes varios

A partir minutos 11:45



Especialmente a partir 21:02


----------



## Sr.Mojón (14 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No puedes usar euros en internet sin pedir autorización a un tercero para el pago.



Parecido al bitcoin, necesitas pasar a un exchange, que en el exchange no te roben, luego pasar al banco, luego meter lo que hayas pasado en declaracion de la renta.

Ahora le esplicas a mis tios que hay maneras de hacer chanchullos con tarjetas que igual no te trincan o que tienes que quedar con otro tio en una cafeteria para venderle bitcoin por billetes.......

Los que somos unos chanchulleros igual nos podemos acostumbrar, mis tios no o lo hacen por lo legal o no lo hacen y haciendolo por lo legal ya les costaria trabajo.
[/QUOTE]
Aprende a usar un exchange sin KYC o a comprar en páginas y foros P2P. Algunos de verdad que parece que no hayáis salido de la doritocueva jamás


----------



## sociedadponzi (14 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Criptoidiotas perdiendo 70 millones... Bah, que holdeen y así no habrán perdido nada
> 
> La caída del bitcoin representa un ‘golpe mortal’ para El Salvador



yo creo que las crypto en general necesitan aun una travesia del desierto y trabajo en la sombra para resurgir con mas coherencia, pero ni mucho menos van a desaparecer


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (15 Nov 2022)

Yo creo que bitcoin valdrá 7 millones de dólares en 2025 ó 2026 y esta bajada es una oportunidad que Dios nos da para comprar barato.


----------



## barborico (15 Nov 2022)

Pump incoming...


----------



## Seronoser (15 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Vuelvo a decirlo, una colosal estafa con certificados criptográficos respaldados por NADA. Vended los restos de lo que os quede YA y salid de ese esquema ponzi...
> 
> Y venga, insultadme lo que queráis pero no soy yo el que lleva perdido... cuánto, el 80% de lo invertido? BTC to The Moon, todos millonarios y tal, verdad?



Usuario del 2006 con el culo en llamas.
Si hubieras invertido cuando se empezó a tener información sobre Bitcoin en este foro, aunque fuera a 1 euro, y le hubieras echado qué se yo, 100 euretes, como en la lotería, hoy tendrías casi 2 millones de euros 

Pero es mejor entrar aquí a demostrar que tu ego de mierda te ha impedido tener la vida solucionada, y hoy solo muestras por escrito, los graves errores del pasado que no te dejan dormir por las noches.
Jódete nocoiner!


----------



## Seronoser (15 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> [="Porquero de Agamenón, post: 43510305, member: 161036"]
> El gobierno puede congelarte la cuenta corriente, mis btc no



Con mis Euros puedo pagar lo que quiera...
[/QUOTE]

La energía no se puede imprimir.
Es una lección que vienes aprendiendo deberías haber aprendido desde 2010, llevando 16 años en el foro...
Y la llevas muy dentro, como dejas claro en cada uno de tus mensajes, que revelan el amargo poso de haber dejado escapar la oportunidad de tu vida.

La bilis no te ayudará.
Te recomiendo ayuda profesional


----------



## Notrabajo34 (15 Nov 2022)

Seronoser dijo:


> Usuario del 2006 con el culo en llamas.
> Si hubieras invertido cuando se empezó a tener información sobre Bitcoin en este foro, aunque fuera a 1 euro, y le hubieras echado qué se yo, 100 euretes, como en la lotería, hoy tendrías casi 2 millones de euros
> 
> Pero es mejor entrar aquí a demostrar que tu ego de mierda te ha impedido tener la vida solucionada, y hoy solo muestras por escrito, los graves errores del pasado que no te dejan dormir por las noches.
> Jódete nocoiner!




No tendria nada por que habria vendido en 2 o en 10 o en 100 euros, se habria comprado un mercedes o un piso en el mejor de los casos que en realidad habria sido un pelotazo y ahora andaria rabioso pensando en esos millones que dejo escapar por haber vendido.

Conozco muchos que estan asi.

Yo tengo leccion aprendida, no ser avaricioso, no ser como ellos, cuando llegue el momento fijarse unas metas y no reprocharse el haber vendido cuando alcancen esas metas.


----------



## kynes (15 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Alucino con mensajes como este... Un producto que no sirve para nada salvo para especular con él, que ha llegado a un valor burbujeado de casi 70.000€ y que desde entonces ha perdido sobre el 80%, que cada día se puede ver en Coinglass la de gente que han liquidado y se ha arruinado... Y algunos seguís erre que erre, que los tulipanes resurgirán y se comerán el mundo y que todos seréis inmensamente ricos...
> 
> JAJAJAJA!



Bitcoin, a parte de revolución, puede que sea la burbuja más grande de todos los tiempos. No te lo niego, pero mientras exista mercado, este se mueve por ciclos y esos valores son los que podemos esperar. Pero esos valores , por encima del último ATH, podrían tardar aún años en llegar o no llegar nunca si el escenario cambia, como he escrito antes. La perdida de confianza en exchanges, regulaciones, KYC e identificación digital, CBDCs... van a suponer el punto de inflexión. En mi opinión, pocos nuevos ricos va a haber ya con BTC.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (15 Nov 2022)

No creo que haya que esperar tanto.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (15 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo tengo leccion aprendida, no ser avaricioso, no ser como ellos, cuando llegue el momento fijarse unas metas y no reprocharse el haber vendido cuando alcancen esas metas.



La meta es apoyar económicamente a fondo perdido el proyecto más grande de uso de la criptografía en tiempos de paz para que la sociedad pueda recuperar la soberanía individual.


----------



## kynes (15 Nov 2022)

A toro pasado, todos somos Manolete.

Además, si hubieras entendido lo que digo, estoy advirtiendo que en dos años podemos estar en ATH o aún camino , o en "cero" (fin del mercado Especulativo). No me estoy mojando en absoluto, pero parece que te molesta reconocer esa segunda opción, que aunque pueda ser más o menos probable existe.

Yo no puedo descartar el "cero" mientras no se conozca la utilidad y legalidad de Bitcoin en el ecosistema al que vamos. Pero, si no pasa nada catastrófico, por tendencia de mercado, el ciclo impulsivo debe llevarnos por encima de ATH anterior hasta tocar techo. Si miras la "gráfica" de BTC verás lo que ha supuesto en tiempo cualquier movimiento importante.


----------



## kynes (15 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sr.Lobo (15 Nov 2022)




----------



## nandin83 (15 Nov 2022)

¿Acertará también esta vez?


----------



## El Anarquista (16 Nov 2022)

Por favor, cuando la cara de algunos empiece a palidecer por el susto, tipo Familia Adams, avisadme... Porque ahí habrá que comprar... Por ahora hay sudorcillos, hay camisetas empapadas pero la tez blanca todavía no se ha puesto...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Por favor, cuando la cara de algunos empiece a palidecer por el susto, tipo Familia Adams, avisadme... Porque ahí habrá que comprar... Por ahora hay sudorcillos, hay camisetas empapadas pero la tez blanca todavía no se ha puesto...



Mira aqui lo cuenta este hombre medio medio.




Edito, merece la pena verlo varias veces, todo el mundo entro por encima de 20000 cuando en los exchanges habian hecho subir artificialmente el precio pensando que iban a dar el pelotazo y las perdidas son masivas.

No habia interes en las criptos, habia interes en el pelotazo.


----------



## bonatti (16 Nov 2022)

@Porquero de Agamenón

Ya tarde para tu sofoco con el tema de recuperar tu direccion en Electrum, pero esto te puede ser útil para practicar:





Introduciendose a Bitcoin usando la Testnet


Veo a mucha gente ansiosa por enterarse de como comprar y como gestionar los bitcoins, pero no veo que nadie recomiende usar la Testnet para familiarizarse con Bitcoin, y creo que es una herramienta muy útil para tomar contacto y confianza con las herramientas básicas antes de comprar en un...




www.burbuja.info





En la testnet cambian los caracteres iniciales de las direcciones, pero salvando eso (que sabiéndolo de entrada no es ningún problema) lo demás es prácticamente idéntico. Jugar ahí no tiene coste, y puede evitar muchos disgustos en el futuro.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (16 Nov 2022)

Buen resumen explicando todo lo sucedido durante este año:


----------



## Digamelon (17 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Buen resumen explicando todo lo sucedido durante este año:



Buenísimo


----------



## antoniussss (17 Nov 2022)

que opinan entonces los ciudadanos de "El Salvador", que pudiendo hoy comprar a 15.000 el bitcoin, su presidente los compró en 50.000?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (17 Nov 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> que opinan entonces los ciudadanos de "El Salvador", que pudiendo hoy comprar a 15.000 el bitcoin, su presidente los compró en 50.000?



No se podía saber


----------



## Itanimulli (17 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Why Bitcoin Matters for Freedom
> 
> 
> It could make a real difference for the 4 billion people who can’t trust their leaders or access the banking system
> ...



Pero hombre, cómo iban las élites a promover un puto virus neutral que no se puede parar. Se ha abierto un mundo de posibilidades sin pasar por el estado que antes no existía. Otra cosa es que la tecnología fuese una chusta. Ahí si estaría contigo.


----------



## Pelamios1 (17 Nov 2022)

antoniussss dijo:


> que opinan entonces los ciudadanos de "El Salvador", que pudiendo hoy comprar a 15.000 el bitcoin, su presidente los compró en 50.000?



Pues yo opino Antonius que a Bukele al final la jugada le saldrá bien y no por el Bitcoin. Ha elegido el bando ganador pro Trump y anarcoliberal en un país pequeño. Le salvarán el culo así meta la pata hasta el infinito. Como ganen los republicanos lo tiene arreglado.


----------



## Spielzeug (17 Nov 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Pero hombre, cómo iban las élites a promover un puto virus neutral que no se puede parar. Se ha abierto un mundo de posibilidades sin pasar por el estado que antes no existía. Otra cosa es que la tecnología fuese una chusta. Ahí si estaría contigo.


















Bitcoin se congestiona tras inusual actividad de Binance


Analistas del ecosistema especulan que el incremento del número de transacciones se debería a una prueba de fondos.




www.criptonoticias.com





Vaya, no se podía saber. La mempool colapsada porque Binance hace inventario. Y habláis de adopción estatal...

A ver si @Sr.Mojón nos explica porque no se hacen inventarios como los de Binance en la segunda capa, esa que permitirá solucionar los problemas de escalabilidad del bitcoin. 
Por cuanto le saldrá en comisiones a Binance? Cuanto tardará en hacerlo? 

Nadie lo sabe... Lo que si sabe todo el mundo es que para hacer cálculos económicos esas variables (costes de las comisiones y tiempos para realizar el proceso) deben ser conocidas de antemano.

Pero lo principal para ser el dinero del futuro es no pitar al entrar en los aeropuertos como todos sabemos en este hilo. El "oro invisible" no pita, luego es el futuro


----------



## John Smmith (17 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pero lo principal para ser el dinero del futuro es no pitar al entrar en los aeropuertos como todos sabemos en este hilo. El "oro invisible" no pita, luego es el futuro



En los aeropuertos quizas no, pero pitar, pita. Si no no veriamos esto en la darknet. En los detalles está la verdad.


----------



## kynes (17 Nov 2022)

En relación con lo que comenta @Spielzeug ¿Alguien sabría decirnos cuál es el estado actual de Lightning Network?


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Nov 2022)

Ayer estuve escuchando el programa de Intereconomia dedicado a las cryptos llamado myeconomy y me dio vergüenza ajena lo sinvergüenzas que son y el sesgo tan evidente que tiene el programa.

Decían que no recomendaban comprar porque podían quebrar más exchanges, se tiraron un buen rato hablando de los sinvergüenzas de FTX, a la pregunta de si no era mejor autocustodiar, decían que no, que mejor contratar un custodio que tienen experiencia en eso!!!

Ponían a las cryptos todas en el mismo saco, de Bitcoin solo hablaron del precio, el mundo crypto parece ser que son los nfts y los exchanges, absolutamente vergonzoso y desinformador.

Hay una clara voluntad de que no quieren que compre la gente, seguramente para no estropearles los precios baratos a otros.

Como en el tema sanitario y las vacunas, se preocupan por nosotros...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1263431
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1263434
> ...



Vaya por Dios. La mempool ha colapsado. Bitcoin se ha muerto.

Anda, apréndete qué es la mempool y cómo funciona.


----------



## uhnitas (17 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1263431
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1263434
> ...



Creo que eras tu quien tenía problemas con los bloques huérfanos. Aquí te demuestran matemáticamente que la estrategia de minado honesta es óptima.
Ver archivo adjunto 2211.07270.pdf


----------



## gapema (17 Nov 2022)

Por qué le seguis dando coba al mamarracho de spitbutt?

Si la mempool se llena malo, si se vacía peor... pobre desgraciado


----------



## kynes (17 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Hay una clara voluntad de que no quieren que compre la gente, seguramente para no estropearles los precios baratos a otros.



Vamos a tocar suelo en pocos meses, es muy improbable que lo hayamos tocado ya. Incluso si compraras ahora, las perspectivas a 1-2 años sería el hacer un mínimo 3-4x. Imagina que pasaría si los exchanges continúan permitiendo la compra y apalancamiento. 

Recuerden que es prioritario regular las cryptos.
Posiblemente todos los exchanges estén quebrados de facto. Y es muy conveniente para la banca, no? Los futuros "exchanges" podrían ser tu banco amego, que además se quedan sin negocio cuando entren las CBDCs. 

Se viene diciendo que el cierre de la ventana de oportunidad de compra va a ser "overnight". Quien no haya tomado posiciones se queda fuera y aún el estar dentro no te va a garantizar nada. Tiempos de incertidumbre, para todos.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Vamos a tocar suelo en pocos meses, es muy improbable que lo hayamos tocado ya. Incluso si compraras ahora, las perspectivas a 1-2 años sería el hacer un mínimo 3-4x. Imagina que pasaría si los exchanges continúan permitiendo la compra y apalancamiento.
> 
> Recuerden que es prioritario regular las cryptos.
> Posiblemente todos los exchanges estén quebrados de facto. Y es muy conveniente para la banca, no? Los futuros "exchanges" podrían ser tu banco amego, que además se quedan sin negocio cuando entren las CBDCs.
> ...



Eso no lo sabes tú ni nadie, los suelos se ven solo a posteriori.


----------



## kynes (17 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso no lo sabes tú ni nadie, los suelos se ven solo a posteriori.



Claro que no lo sé. Aún así , si se que si el mercado no muere en esta corrección, tiene que subir luego. Tarde o temprano. Y eso también lo saben los exchanges, lo sabe la banca lo sabe todo quisqui. BTC tiene que subir , es un negocio seguro, dinero gratis, no? 

Es el momento de entrar ahora? O lo era cuando lo decía Saylor o el CEO del Salvador? 

Y si la masa de gente entrara ahora y tuviera confianza en los exchanges el apalancamiento sería brutal. Siempre lo ha sido en cryptos. , Por qué no ahora? Y quien pagaría esa fiesta?


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Claro que no lo sé. Aún así , si se que si el mercado no muere en esta corrección, tiene que subir luego. Tarde o temprano. Y eso también lo saben los exchanges, lo sabe la banca lo sabe todo quisqui. BTC tiene que subir , es un negocio seguro, dinero gratis, no?
> 
> Es el momento de entrar ahora? O lo era cuando lo decía Saylor o el CEO del Salvador?
> 
> Y si la masa de gente entrara ahora y tuviera confianza en los exchanges el apalancamiento sería brutal. Siempre lo ha sido en cryptos. , Por qué no ahora? Y quien pagaría esa fiesta?



El mejor momento para entrar en cualquier activo es cuando la confianza está devastada, el pesimismo es extremo y lo pintan todo negro.


----------



## barborico (17 Nov 2022)

spielzeug
Por favor decidle que se vaya a picar oro a la mina que es lo único que entiende


----------



## kynes (17 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> b
> El mejor momento para entrar en cualquier activo es cuando la confianza está devastada, el pesimismo es extremo y lo pintan todo negro.



Totalmente de acuerdo. Pero insisto, ¿cómo van los exchanges a gestionar esas "ganancias garantizadas" de todo el que sea "avispado" ?



barborico dijo:


> spielzeug
> Por favor decidle que se vaya a picar oro a la mina que es lo único que entiende



WoW! ¿Además de los que están ya minando con sus volcanes?


----------



## Itanimulli (17 Nov 2022)

.


Spielzeug dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1263431
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1263434
> ...



Pero que tendrá que ver el oro con el btc. Las propiedades del oro son las de una piedra. No se me acojone cuando empiece a ver aplicaciones de todo tipo corriendo en nuestro protocolo infalible favorito, y que cada vez se irá haciendo más y más grande. Hasta yo me acojono.
PD: Es absolutamente imposible que algo así provenga de los estados.


----------



## Digamelon (17 Nov 2022)

¿Qué opináis? @Sr.Mojón @Seronoser ?

¿Soy yo o el chaval este odia al btc por no haber comprado en sus inicios?


----------



## gapema (17 Nov 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis? @Sr.Mojón @Seronoser ?
> 
> ¿Soy yo o el chaval este odia al btc por no haber comprado en sus inicios?



Resumen: un idiota con 1000 suscriptores caga un video rajando de btc porque se la colaron con bch. 

Next


----------



## Rajoy (17 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> …
> 
> Y si la masa de gente entrara ahora y tuviera confianza en los exchanges el apalancamiento sería brutal. Siempre lo ha sido en cryptos. , Por qué no ahora? Y quien pagaría esa fiesta?



Y si los burros volaran …

La gente no va a entrar en masa ahora. La gente siempre entra cuando algo está subiendo y vende cuando está bajando. Siempre es así. En cualquier activo. No se miran los fundamentales, eso da mucho trabajo. Se compra lo que está de moda.

Y la próxima vez no será diferente. Cuando BTC vuelva a subir, miles de estúpidos codiciosos volverán a entrar retroalimentando la subida, por más que tengan el culo escocido por haber entrado en máximos en cualquier otro mercado y haber vendido en mínimos. Algunos hasta repetirán en el mundo crypto o hasta en el propio bitcoin.


----------



## kynes (17 Nov 2022)

Desarrollador de Bitcoin critica a Muun Wallet y enciende el debate


Peter Todd, desarrollador de Bitcoin Core, cuestiona la forma en que Muun calcula las comisiones para la red Lightning.




www.criptonoticias.com


----------



## kynes (17 Nov 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Y si los burros volaran …
> 
> La gente no va a entrar en masa ahora. La gente siempre entra cuando algo está subiendo y vende cuando está bajando. Siempre es así. En cualquier activo. No se miran los fundamentales, eso da mucho trabajo. Se compra lo que está de moda.
> 
> Y la próxima vez no será diferente. Cuando BTC vuelva a subir, miles de estúpidos codiciosos volverán a entrar retroalimentando la subida, por más que tengan el culo escocido por haber entrado en máximos en cualquier otro mercado y haber vendido en mínimos. Algunos hasta repetirán en el mundo crypto o hasta en el propio bitcoin.



La "gente" , la masa, entrará en onda 5 , al igual que entró en onda 1 y 3 . Pero con más ansia viva si cabe, porque usan la recogida de beneficios de onda 4 (Saylor sabe de eso). Pero no sólo "la gente", que es lo que menos cuenta en cuanto a volumen, las ballenas entrarian con todo lo gordo. 

Suponiendo que estemos en onda 4 claro. Si bajara a niveles de onda 1 , apaga y vámonos.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Desarrollador de Bitcoin critica a Muun Wallet y enciende el debate
> 
> 
> Peter Todd, desarrollador de Bitcoin Core, cuestiona la forma en que Muun calcula las comisiones para la red Lightning.
> ...



Cierto, aunque para los noobs es fácil de usar. 
Que pruebe Phoenix como alternativa 

Edit: ya veo quien es. Mis pies


----------



## Sr.Lobo (17 Nov 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ayer estuve escuchando el programa de Intereconomia dedicado a las cryptos llamado myeconomy y me dio vergüenza ajena lo sinvergüenzas que son y el sesgo tan evidente que tiene el programa.
> 
> Decían que no recomendaban comprar porque podían quebrar más exchanges, se tiraron un buen rato hablando de los sinvergüenzas de FTX, a la pregunta de si no era mejor autocustodiar, decían que no, que mejor contratar un custodio que tienen experiencia en eso!!!
> 
> ...



Un día como hoy, otros 20.000 criptoidiotas se han arruinado. Y otros siguen erre que erre con que está barato, intentando que más criptobobos entren en el ponzi para no perder ellos tanto dinero.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Un día como hoy, otros 20.000 criptoidiotas se han arruinado. Y otros siguen erre que erre con que está barato, intentando que más criptobobos entren en el ponzi para no perder ellos tanto dinero.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1264164



Me la sudan los retrasados que se apalancan, tan tontos como los que creen que btc irá a 0. Los que hablais de ponzis no sabéis ni por donde os da el aire.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (17 Nov 2022)

Interesante punto de vista de lo que ha pasado estos días


----------



## Sr.Lobo (17 Nov 2022)

QUOTE="Parlakistan, post: 43555268, member: 124763"]
Me la sudan los retrasados que se apalancan, tan tontos como los que creen que btc irá a 0. Los que hablais de ponzis no sabéis ni por donde os da el aire.
[/QUOTE]

Vaya! Una nueva remesa de criptobobos que no van a ser ricos!









Crypto Lender Genesis Had Sought Emergency Loan of $1 Billion


Cryptocurrency lender Genesis was seeking an emergency loan of $1 billion from investors before it told clients it was suspending redemptions this week, as the shockwaves fr




www.wsj.com


----------



## barborico (17 Nov 2022)

Spoiler: no abrir si eres un bitcoin maxi






barborico dijo:


> si tengo que elegir un modelo no-POW, elijo el de obyte por la sencilla razón de que no pueden censurar transacciones (para censurar una tendrían que censurar todas) pero evidentemente sí pueden parar la confirmación de las transacciones de la red dañando su propia reputación en el proceso (y en ese caso los datos ya confirmados estarían seguros y la red debería ser reiniciada desde ese punto con una actualización del software que cambie esa lista de nodos a la vez) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...





De nada por la entrada, donaciones a KFAAY43W7H3RVFP27S32VZ3DHPXSLBCP


----------



## Rajoy (17 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Un día como hoy, otros 20.000 criptoidiotas se han arruinado. Y otros siguen erre que erre con que está barato, intentando que más criptobobos entren en el ponzi para no perder ellos tanto dinero.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1264164



Un día como hoy unas decenas o quizá centenares de novatos pueden haber aprendido la diferencia entre bitcoin y la criptobasura.
Obviamente, tu no has aprendido nada.

Hay dos conceptos que todos los que quieran conservar su patrimonio deberían de tener claros: descentralización y riesgo de contrapartida.
Spielsesg, por ejemplo, tiene muy claro el segundo, pero el primero le cuesta …


----------



## Rajoy (18 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> La "gente" , la masa, entrará en onda 5 , al igual que entró en onda 1 y 3 . Pero con más ansia viva si cabe, porque usan la recogida de beneficios de onda 4 (Saylor sabe de eso). Pero no sólo "la gente", que es lo que menos cuenta en cuanto a volumen, las ballenas entrarian con todo lo gordo.
> 
> Suponiendo que estemos en onda 4 claro. Si bajara a niveles de onda 1 , apaga y vámonos.



Me encanta tu teoría cuando ni siquiera sabes por donde te da el viento, digo la onda …
La adopción de bitcoin no es un fenómeno puramente financiero. Tiene muchas otras derivadas económicas, ideológicas, sociales y políticas como para intentar explicarlo simplemente con ondas de Elliot.

También me encanta tu teoría de que bitcoin no es competencia de las CBDC’s, cuando China lo primero que ha hecho es prohibir todo lo relacionado con criptos para eliminar la competencia a su yuan digital, la primera CBDC.

Por supuesto que son competencia. Obviamente no por las cualidades de las CBDC’s, que para el usuario son inexistentes. Todo lo contrario, no tienen más que inconvenientes. Pero si por la presión de los Estados para eliminar la competencia a sus engendros de uso obligatorio en sus áreas de influencia.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (18 Nov 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Un día como hoy unas decenas o quizá centenares de novatos pueden haber aprendido la diferencia entre bitcoin y la criptobasura.
> Obviamente, tu no has aprendido nada.
> 
> Hay dos conceptos que todos los que quieran conservar su patrimonio deberían de tener claros: descentralización y riesgo de contrapartida.
> Spielsesg, por ejemplo, tiene muy claro el segundo, pero el primero le cuesta …



Claro que sí campeón, -70% en un año, to The Moon! Hasta el dinero en Bancolchon conserva mejor su valor que está puñetera estafa


----------



## tolomeo (18 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Claro que sí campeón, -70% en un año, to The Moon! Hasta el dinero en Bancolchon conserva mejor su valor que está puñetera estafa
> Ver archivo adjunto 1264701


----------



## kynes (18 Nov 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Me encanta tu teoría cuando ni siquiera sabes por donde te da el viento, digo la onda …
> La adopción de bitcoin no es un fenómeno puramente financiero. Tiene muchas otras derivadas económicas, ideológicas, sociales y políticas como para intentar explicarlo *simplemente* con ondas de Elliot.



Es cierto , lo que dices. No se puede explicar el comportamiento de BTC solo o *simplemenre* usando la teoría de ondas de Elliot. Es una herramienta más. BTC es un mercado altamente manipulado y la incertidumbre sigue siendo muy grande.



Rajoy dijo:


> También me encanta tu teoría de que bitcoin no es competencia de las CBDC’s, cuando China lo primero que ha hecho es prohibir todo lo relacionado con criptos para eliminar la competencia a su yuan digital, la primera CBDC.
> 
> Por supuesto que son competencia. Obviamente no por las cualidades de las CBDC’s, que para el usuario son inexistentes. Todo lo contrario, no tienen más que inconvenientes. Pero si por la presión de los Estados para eliminar la competencia a sus engendros de uso obligatorio en sus áreas de influencia.



Muchas gracias Sr. Rajoy, me alegra que le gusten mis ideas y que las escale al nivel de teorias. 

BTC no es competencia directa de las CBDCs, primero porque no tienen nada que ver, y creo que en eso estamos de acuerdo .

Las CBDCs son "Fiat digital" , dinero de curso legal y centralizado. BTC es lo opuesto. El experimento de implantación que hemos visto en algunos países, parece que fue de más "utilidad" para el FMI que para sus propios "usuarios". Véase El Salvador. 

La utilidad de "reserva de valor'" no compite directamente con las CBDCs tampoco. 

BTC no puede escalar para su uso como medio de pago generalizado. Eso es solo un aspecto tecnologico pero suficientemente importante. 

A día de hoy Lightning Network, y BTC, tienen aún problemas que resolver y no solo en cuanto a escalabilidad. No es porque sea BTC, cuidado, cualquier protocolo,software y red necesita su mantenimiento y desarrollo correctivo evolutivo , etc. La cuestión es que en los dos últimos meses ya ha habido 2 o 3? eventos que han tirado LND, con Tx atípicas. Eso es normal, ningún proyecto nace "perfecto", pero como podrás entender inadmisible para una implementación a gran escala (sectorial, estatal, universal). Los proyectos Layer 2 necesitarían madurar, y para ello hay que meterles mucho recursos y tiempo. Mi impresión es que LN está más bien parads pero puedo equivocarme. 

Es mi visión actual. Si tienes más información y mejores noticias estaré encantado de recibirlas.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (18 Nov 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1264707



Quita la escala logarítmica, ponlo en lineal y así confundirás menos a la gente y se verá mejor cómo se desinfla la burbuja


----------



## Sr.Lobo (18 Nov 2022)

La última pieza en caer será la más gorda y la que se llevará todo por delante... Binance, prohibidos en algunos países y acusados de blanqueo de fondos procedentes del crimen organizado

Vended, huid de esta estafa y recuperad lo que se pueda antes de que se vaya a cero


----------



## FatalFary (18 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Quita la escala logarítmica, ponlo en lineal y así confundirás menos a la gente y se verá mejor cómo se desinfla la burbuja



Precisamente la escala logarítmica es la que indica realmente el % de ganancia o pérdida según lo invertido. Pierde lo mismo el que compró cuando estaba a 1.000 y vendió a 500, que el que invirtió a 60.000 y vendió a 30.000. Si pones eso en lineal parece que el de los 60.000 perdió mucho más. Nunca se ponen escalas lineales a medio o largo plazo.

Dejad de confundir a la gente.


----------



## Rajoy (18 Nov 2022)

Mándorla dijo:


> ....
> 
> Así que, básicamente, la minería de BTC acabará siendo tan poco rentable que el hashrate (la seguridad de la red) se marchitará A MENOS QUE SE SUBVENCIONE CON LAS TARIFAS DE TRANSACCIÓN DE BTC.
> 
> ....



Uno de tantos vendedores de shitcoins que han pasado por aquí, enseñándonos la pólvora. Muchas gracias Mándorla, no habíamos caído todavía en eso ...



Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Claro que sí campeón, -70% en un año, to The Moon! Hasta el dinero en Bancolchon conserva mejor su valor que está puñetera estafa



Como fácilmente te ha mostrado el forero tolomeo, basta con tomar otra escala temporal para que tu pacoestadística muestre lo que es: una visión sesgada e interesada. Una basura, vamos.
Porque no me negarás que tomar la estadística completa del par BTC/USD desde su inicio es mucho más representativo que solo tomar el plazo que te interesa, listo. Y la cosa cambia por completo !



kynes dijo:


> ....
> 
> BTC no es competencia directa de las CBDCs, primero porque no tienen nada que ver, y creo que en eso estamos de acuerdo .
> 
> ....



No, no estamos de acuerdo. En absoluto.
Es bien simple. No tiene nada que ver con las cualidades de cada una de las posibles alternativas. Si fuera ese el caso, por supuesto que las CBDC´s no serían competencia de nada, porque son una mierda. Pero es que no es esa la cuestión.

La cuestión aquí es que cuando uno persigue imponer un monopolio, en este caso el de uso de un medio de pago/depósito de valor, mediante la implementación de una CBDC por un Estado u organismo supranacional (CE, FMI, BPI, ...), cualquier alternativa ES COMPETENCIA. Y más si lo que intentas implementar no tiene más que inconvenientes para los ciudadanos y ventajas para quien pretende implementarlo. Obviamente, el emisor considerará competencia cualquier alternativa que permita al ciudadano escapar de la utilización obligatoria y forzada de su CBDC.

Lo dicho, el trollmeter a tope, buena señal. Pero yo me voy a descansar a mi pazo de Santa Pola, que es agotador discutir lo mismo una y otra vez ...


----------



## Sr.Lobo (18 Nov 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Precisamente la escala logarítmica es la que indica realmente el % de ganancia o pérdida según lo invertido. Pierde lo mismo el que compró cuando estaba a 1.000 y vendió a 500, que el que invirtió a 60.000 y vendió a 30.000. Si pones eso en lineal parece que el de los 60.000 perdió mucho más. Nunca se ponen escalas lineales a medio o largo plazo.
> 
> Dejad de confundir a la gente.



Jajajajaja!!!! Has leído tu mensaje antes de enviarlo? Realmente dices que es lo mismo haber perdido 500 Euros que haber perdido 30.000?

Supongo que no te importará que pegue tu mensaje en otros foros como ejemplo de las tonterías que llegáis a decir los criptobobos...


----------



## gapema (18 Nov 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Precisamente la escala logarítmica es la que indica realmente el % de ganancia o pérdida según lo invertido. Pierde lo mismo el que compró cuando estaba a 1.000 y vendió a 500, que el que invirtió a 60.000 y vendió a 30.000. Si pones eso en lineal parece que el de los 60.000 perdió mucho más. Nunca se ponen escalas lineales a medio o largo plazo.
> 
> Dejad de confundir a la gente.



De hecho tampoco se deberían poner graficas lineales a corto plazo, pero como son tan parecidas es un error leve, excepto cuando hay variaciones muy grandes que pasa muy rara vez.

Pero sí, a medio y sobretodo a largo plazo es algo grotesco, el tonto del lobo o es imbecil o es mala persona.


----------



## FatalFary (18 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Jajajajaja!!!! Has leído tu mensaje antes de enviarlo? Realmente dices que es lo mismo haber perdido 500 Euros que haber perdido 30.000?
> 
> Supongo que no te importará que pegue tu mensaje en otros foros como ejemplo de las tonterías que llegáis a decir los criptobobos...



¿Has leído tú el mensaje antes de enviarlo? ¿Has visto que pongo "comprar a precio X" y no "comprar una cantidad X"?. Menudo lumbreras.

Venga, mascadito para lerdos, suponiendo que tengo un ahorro de 100.000 € para invertir en cosas en el banco:

Situación A:
1. BTC está a 1.000 € e invierto 100.000 € en bitcoin, tengo 100 bitcoins y 0 € en el banco
2. BTC está a 500 € y vendo todos los que tengo, me quedan 0 bitcoins y 50.000 € en el banco

Situación B:
1. BTC está a 60.000 € e invierto 100.000 € en bitcoin, tengo 16,6666 bitcoins y 0 € en el banco
2. BTC está a 30.000 € y vendo todos los que tengo, me quedan 0 bitcoins y 50.000 € en el banco

¿Lo ves así clarito? En ambos casos he perdido exactamente lo mismo, y sin embargo en la gráfica lineal parece que en el segundo caso he perdido hasta la camisa y en el primero apenas me he enterado.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vaya por Dios. La mempool ha colapsado. Bitcoin se ha muerto.
> 
> Anda, apréndete qué es la mempool y cómo funciona.



En el link del mensaje que cita explica lo que es la mempool bastante bien:

_Mempol.space advierte: «todas las transacciones que utilizan una tasa de comisión inferior a 14,5 sat/vB [ahora 11,4 sat/vB] han sido eliminadas de la mempool, que tiene un tamaño predeterminado de 300 MB. Sugerimos usar RBF [remplazo por comisión] para aumentar la comisión si tiene prisa, o si tiene poca preferencia de tiempo su wallet volverá a transmitirla después de que se borre»._

La mempool es la "sala de espera" para ser atendidos por el servicio de validación de transacciones.

Es una sala de espera cuyas reglas para ser atendidos, dependen de lo que decida el siguiente validador que actualice la base de datos por ser más rápido que el resto.

Puede decidir, por ejemplo, dejar la actualización sin atender a nadie en la sala de espera o atender a los clientes que quiera (normalmente atendiendo a criterios de rentabilidad a día de hoy) pero puede perfectamente no atender las peticiones de quien quieran por el criterio que se les antoje.

Si la sala de espera está muy llena, te suben el precio del servicio si quieres quedarte esperando o te dicen que vuelvas otro día cuando esté más tranquila la cosa (sin saber cuándo ocurrirá eso). Son variables que tienen que ser conocidas de antemano para una planificación económica efectiva.

Un servicio pésimo en caso de que se llene la sala de espera llamada mempool: *no sabes ni cuando serás atendido ni cuánto te costará finalmente el servicio.*

Como cada validador atiende a un número muy limitado de clientes, la sala de espera se llena fácilmente. En este caso, simplemente con Binance haciendo inventario de fondos y llevando unidades de cuenta a una sola dirección, se ha llenado la sala de espera y mucha gente no sabe cuándo podrá validar sus transacciones.

Diciendo que no se lo que es la mempool, habéis esquivado una pregunta importante: porque no usa Binance LN para hacer lo que está haciendo? Podría hacerlo instantánea y casi gratis y NO lo hace. Porque?


uhnitas dijo:


> Creo que eras tu quien tenía problemas con los bloques huérfanos. Aquí te demuestran matemáticamente que la estrategia de minado honesta es óptima.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1263642



A mí no me tienes que convencer, si no a los "mineros" que prefieren dejar el bloque vacío para asegurarse ser los primeros ahorrándose el tiempo de incluír transacciones.

La estrategia óptima depende de lo que decida cada validador en función de sus intereses que no necesariamente tienen porque ser economicos. En caso de que se produjera la adopción estatal que da título al hilo, los intereses de los validadores serían diferentes y perfectamente pueden decidir que transacciones se validan con otros criterios de carácter político (precisamente el problema que ocurre actualmente con el sistema de validación SWIFT).



Itanimulli dijo:


> .
> 
> Pero que tendrá que ver el oro con el btc. Las propiedades del oro son las de una piedra. No se me acojone cuando empiece a ver aplicaciones de todo tipo corriendo en nuestro protocolo infalible favorito, y que cada vez se irá haciendo más y más grande. Hasta yo me acojono.
> PD: Es absolutamente imposible que algo así provenga de los estados.



Validar piedras no necesita de un tercero, hasta usted podría hacerlo.

Las propiedades del oro son las que hacen que sea el dinero físico por excelencia y eso no va a cambiar.

Lo que cambia en el tiempo son los derivados monetarios que se construyen sobre el dinero físico, es decir, sobre el oro y la plata. El sistema monetario actual sigue referenciado al oro, en vez de con un cambio fijo, con un cambio variable. Nixon suspendió temporalmente la convertibilidad del dólar en oro a un cambio fijo, no a un cambio variable.

No se acojone usted cuando descubra que todos los países que rechazan el dólar están avanzando hacia un sistema monetario que vuelva a poner al oro en el centro.



Rajoy dijo:


> Hay dos conceptos que todos los que quieran conservar su patrimonio deberían de tener claros: descentralización y riesgo de contrapartida.
> Spielsesg, por ejemplo, tiene muy claro el segundo, pero el primero le cuesta …



Creo que te a ti faltan por incluir un par de conceptos en el riesgo contraparte...

Un activo tiene riesgo contraparte cuando se depende de que un tercero no falle en cumplir con su parte a la hora de liquidar o transferirlo.

Las criptos (y cualquier intangible) necesita irremediablemente un validador externo confiable, es decir, capaz de cumplir en un tiempo y costes razonables.

*Un riesgo contraparte inherente a las criptos es la dependencia de validación externa* ya que puede fallar por diferentes razones, una de ellas es que no hay garantía alguna de que tu transacción vaya a ser validada ya que la "sala de espera" llamada mempool se llena con facilidad.


----------



## gapema (18 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> En el link del mensaje que cita explica lo que es la mempool bastante bien:
> 
> _Mempol.space advierte: «todas las transacciones que utilizan una tasa de comisión inferior a 14,5 sat/vB [ahora 11,4 sat/vB] han sido eliminadas de la mempool, que tiene un tamaño predeterminado de 300 MB. Sugerimos usar RBF [remplazo por comisión] para aumentar la comisión si tiene prisa, o si tiene poca preferencia de tiempo su wallet volverá a transmitirla después de que se borre»._
> 
> ...



¿Mientes a sabiendas o es que eres subnormal?


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> ¿Mientes a sabiendas o es que eres subnormal?



Lo he explicado para que lo entienda hasta el más tonto , en que parte te has perdido?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Nov 2022)

La mempool no es una sala de espera, es una sala de subastas


----------



## tolomeo (18 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Quita la escala logarítmica, ponlo en lineal y así confundirás menos a la gente y se verá mejor cómo se desinfla la burbuja





Todavía le da para bajar a 7K y seguir en tendencia alcista, genio.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (18 Nov 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1265076
> 
> Todavía le da para bajar a 7K y seguir en tendencia alcista, genio.



Pues corre y compra campeón, que en 10 años seguro que eres ultramillonario


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Pues corre y compra campeón, que en 10 años seguro que eres ultramillonario



No sé, quizás haya gente por ahí que haya comprado hace diez años y ahora sea millonaria. Estoy casi seguro. Prueba a enviarle un privado a Bluearrow o a Bitcoñero a ver


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La mempool no es una sala de espera, es una sala de subastas



No es una subasta necesariamente: ni siendo el que más puja tienes garantía de que tú transacción vaya a ser validada en la siguiente actualización ya que depende en exclusiva del criterio del validador.

Un criterio que no tiene porqué ser de maximización de beneficios y que en caso de que se produjese la "adopción estatal" se regiría por criterios políticos (problema del SWIFT como validador de transacciones).

No os preocupéis que la adopción estatal no se va a producir precisamente por lo comentado antes.

Tampoco os preocupéis por la adopción masiva ya que las limitaciones de lo que se subasta en la "casa de apuestas" (un hueco en la siguiente actualización de la base de datos ) hace que sea imposible.

Sigues sin responder: porque Binance no usa LN para hacer inventario y prefiere la "sala de subastas" aunque sea más cara y más lenta?

Alguna idea? O tal vez la solución de segunda capa no sirve para resolver los problemas de escalabilidad que pretende resolver?


----------



## gapema (18 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo he explicado para que lo entienda hasta el más tonto , en que parte te has perdido?



Vamos, que te crees las tonterías que dices. El más tonto no lo entiende porque eres tú y claramente no lo entiendes.

¿Puedes citar donde pone eso de los 300 megas en el Whitepaper? Ahhh no, que no sale, que simplemente cada uno pone la mempool que quiere en su nodo., y esta web decide poner 300 como podia poner 1000 o 50, es su nodo.

Además la mempool no ha pasado de 300, ha pasado por poco de 150, es todo:




En resumen, vuelves a quedar como un mamarracho que no se entera de nada


----------



## El Anarquista (18 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> No es una subasta necesariamente: ni siendo el que más puja tienes garantía de que tú transacción vaya a ser validada en la siguiente actualización ya que depende en exclusiva del criterio del validador.
> 
> Un criterio que no tiene porqué ser de maximización de beneficios y que en caso de que se produjese la "adopción estatal" se regiría por criterios políticos (problema del SWIFT como validador de transacciones).
> 
> ...



Esto ya lo he dicho yo muchas veces, el criterio para estar gastando energía puede ser de diferentes tipos… Ante esto los maximalistas dan patada al balón y listo. Que beneficio económico inmediato o empresarial da por ejemplo almacenar ojivas nucleares, o hacer pasear submarinos todo el año… o un gasto de 500.000 millones de dólares en el ejército?… La minería protege la red , LA PROTEGE DE POR EJEMPLO ALGUIEN COMO YO… pero si estamos hablando de estados y grandes empresas se complica todo… Empezando porque haría falta sembrar cierta desconfianza para acabar con un activo que quiere presentar como “oro digital”…


----------



## ciberobrero (18 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No sé, quizás haya gente por ahí que haya comprado hace diez años y ahora sea millonaria. Estoy casi seguro. Prueba a enviarle un privado a Bluearrow o a Bitcoñero a ver




Que fue de monster?


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Vamos, que te crees las tonterías que dices. El más tonto no lo entiende porque eres tú y claramente no lo entiendes.
> 
> ¿Puedes citar donde pone eso de los 300 megas en el Whitepaper? Ahhh no, que no sale, que simplemente cada uno pone la mempool que quiere en su nodo., y esta web decide poner 300 como podia poner 1000 o 50, es su nodo.
> 
> ...



Te refieres a que cada nodo puede hacer la *sala de espera* más grande o más pequeña para que quepa más o menos gente en ella. 

En qué soluciona eso el tiempo de espera o en tener alguna garantía de que tú transacción vaya a ser validada?

Alguna idea de porque Binance usa la sala de espera de la capa 1 que es más lenta y más cara que la capa 2? 

Porque Binance no usa LN? 


El Anarquista dijo:


> Esto ya lo he dicho yo muchas veces, el criterio para estar gastando energía puede ser de diferentes tipos… Ante esto los maximalistas dan patada al balón y listo. Que beneficio económico inmediato o empresarial da por ejemplo almacenar ojivas nucleares, o hacer pasear submarinos todo el año… o un gasto de 500.000 millones de dólares en el ejército?… La minería protege la red , LA PROTEGE DE POR EJEMPLO ALGUIEN COMO YO… pero si estamos hablando de estados y grandes empresas se complica todo… Empezando porque haría falta sembrar cierta desconfianza para acabar con un activo que quiere presentar como “oro digital”…



La respuesta de China respecto a la confianza que le dan las criptos ha sido clara: no dan confianza como referencia monetaria para sustituir al dólar.

La opción cripto la propuso el banco central inglés y si lo hizo es porque el reparto de cromos le interesa más que el reparto actual del oro del que queda muy poco en las arcas de los anglosajones. 

Por eso intentan dar el cambiazo:




Usan para ello sus tipicas formas de propaganda que exaltan las emociones con conceptos vacíos como "libertad" y promesas de "acabar con la opresión" si haces lo que te indican


----------



## El Anarquista (18 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Te refieres a que cada nodo puede hacer la *sala de espera* más grande o más pequeña para que quepa más o menos gente en ella.
> 
> En qué soluciona eso el tiempo de espera o en tener alguna garantía de que tú transacción vaya a ser validada?
> 
> ...




Lo que me hace gracia es que los maximalistas citan continúamente la energía gastada para hablar de "seguridad de la red" cuando si hablamos del oro directamente el vector de ataque ni existe :-D... Es decir, no es que haya que gastar 100 pesetas o 200.000.000 de maravedíes para atacar la red, es que directamente al oro se la suda el gasto energético pues ni es un vector de ataque. Por eso btc ni es oro digital ni pollas, es "otra cosa", para ser "oro digital" tendría que empezar replicando al oro en eso (EN QUE EL GASTO ENERGÉTICO O LA DISTRIBUCIÓN DE LOS EQUIPOS DE MINADO EN POCAS MANOS NO AFECTASE A LA RED)


----------



## gapema (18 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Te refieres a que cada nodo puede hacer la *sala de espera* más grande o más pequeña para que quepa más o menos gente en ella.
> 
> En qué soluciona eso el tiempo de espera o en tener alguna garantía de que tú transacción vaya a ser validada?
> 
> ...



Joder, te dan el zasca del dia y tu a lo tuyo. No se puede ser más ridiculo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Nov 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Que fue de monster?



Ahora es un soldado de fortuna. Si te lo encuentras, quizás puedas contratarle.


----------



## FatalFary (18 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Lo que me hace gracia es que los maximalistas citan continúamente la energía gastada para hablar de "seguridad de la red" cuando si hablamos del oro directamente el vector de ataque ni existe :-D... Es decir, no es que haya que gastar 100 pesetas o 200.000.000 de maravedíes para atacar la red, es que directamente al oro se la suda el gasto energético pues ni es un vector de ataque. Por eso btc ni es oro digital ni pollas, es "otra cosa", para ser "oro digital" tendría que empezar replicando al oro en eso (EN QUE EL GASTO ENERGÉTICO O LA DISTRIBUCIÓN DE LOS EQUIPOS DE MINADO EN POCAS MANOS NO AFECTASE A LA RED)



¿Que no hay vector de ataque para el oro? ¿te suena el "New Deal"?



The Great Gold Robbery | James Bovard



Por no hablar del gitano de mi barrio que tenía 30.000 napos en horos en su casa y alguien tuvo los huevos de entrar y mangárselos, con dos cojones.


----------



## El Anarquista (18 Nov 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> ¿Que no hay vector de ataque para el oro? ¿te suena el "New Deal"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿y crees que si te amenazan con romperte las piernas tú no darías tus bitcoins o qué? :-D... De hecho ni siquiera necesitan una furgoneta para llevarse el oro :-D...


----------



## uhnitas (18 Nov 2022)

@Sr.Mojón

Si no lo conoces, creo que te gustará.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (18 Nov 2022)

Quién va a saber más, un Premio Nobel de Economía o una legión de niñatos de YouTube?:

Dejadlo, mejor no me respondáis...









¿Final de las criptomonedas? ‘Van al olvido’, dice este Nobel de economía Por Investing.com


¿Final de las criptomonedas? ‘Van al olvido’, dice este Nobel de economía




m.es.investing.com


----------



## Sr.Lobo (18 Nov 2022)

Gran viernes... 15.000 criptoidiotas menos que creen que van a hacerse millonarios. Bienvenidos al mundo real!


----------



## Sr.Lobo (18 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No sé, quizás haya gente por ahí que haya comprado hace diez años y ahora sea millonaria. Estoy casi seguro. Prueba a enviarle un privado a Bluearrow o a Bitcoñero a ver



Venga, solo entre nosotros, que no se va a enterar nadie ... Cuánto llevas perdido?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Venga, solo entre nosotros, que no se va a enterar nadie ... Cuánto llevas perdido?



Nada. Tengo los mismos bitcoins que al principio


----------



## uhnitas (18 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Quién va a saber más, un Premio Nobel de Economía o una legión de niñatos de YouTube?:
> 
> Dejadlo, mejor no me respondáis...
> 
> ...



Aquí tienes al nobel:









Did Paul Krugman Say the Internet's Effect on the World Economy Would Be 'No Greater Than the Fax Machine's'?


In a 1998 article about the pitfalls of making predictions about technological progress, the Nobel Prize-winning economist questioned the future role of the Internet.




www.snopes.com


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Nov 2022)

uhnitas dijo:


> @Sr.Mojón
> 
> Si no lo conoces, creo que te gustará.



Es exactamente lo que llevo diciendo yo años: un sistema asegurado por PoW como el Bitcoin puede terminar siendo utilizado en gran medida por usos incluso de mayor valor añadido que simplemente el monetario


----------



## uhnitas (18 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es exactamente lo que llevo diciendo yo años: un sistema asegurado por PoW como el Bitcoin puede terminar siendo utilizado en gran medida por usos incluso de mayor valor añadido que simplemente el monetario


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nada. Tengo los mismos bitcoins que al principio




Pasame cuatro o cinco me hago bitcoñero y no vendo ninguno en mmmmmmm dos años, asi contribuyo al ecosistema tecnologico.

Diras por que te los iba a dar a ti y no a otro.

Pues por que yo los he pedido y el señor decia pedid y se os dara.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (18 Nov 2022)

Y esas lágrimas? Cuánto llevas perdido?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (18 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Quién va a saber más, un Premio Nobel de Economía o una legión de niñatos de YouTube?:
> 
> Dejadlo, mejor no me respondáis...
> 
> ...



*Argumento ad verecundiam*


Un _*argumentum ad verecundiam*_, _*argumento de autoridad*_ o _*magister dixit*_ es una forma de falacia. Consiste en defender algo como verdadero porque quien es citado en el argumento tiene autoridad en la materia.1

Los pitagóricos utilizaban este tipo de argumento para apoyar su conocimiento: si alguien les preguntaba «por qué», respondían «el maestro lo ha dicho» (en latín, _magister dixit_) o porque «él mismo lo ha dicho» (en latín, _ipse dixit_).

Ejemplo 1:


«La raíz cuadrada de 2 es irracional, porque así lo dijo Euclides».
La raíz de 2 da como resultado un número irracional (no puede ser expresado como la división de dos números enteros), pero no porque lo haya dicho Euclides, sino porque hay una demostración matemática que prueba la irracionalidad de la raíz cuadrada de 2.

Nótese que, a pesar de que el argumento no es válido, la conclusión es cierta (que la raíz de 2 es un número irracional es verdadero). El error no está en la conclusión, sino en el razonamiento lógico utilizado para llegar a ella. No se debe caer en el error de creer que si algo se intenta demostrar por autoridad, entonces es falso.

Ejemplo 2:


A: «El cielo es celeste, porque así lo dice Newton».
B: «Que lo diga Newton no prueba que sea cierto, así que el cielo no es celeste».
En este caso, tanto A como B cometen una falacia. A realiza un _argumentum ad verecundiam_, pero B comete un _argumentum ad logicam_ (como ha detectado que A ha cometido una falacia, no solo rechaza su conclusión, sino que además, acepta como verdadera la conclusión opuesta por este motivo).

Ejemplo 3:


«La evolución existe, porque así lo dijo Darwin ».
La evolución existe, pero no porque Darwin lo haya dicho, sino porque hay una demostración científica que lo comprueba.

Aquí se observa que se menciona un hecho verídico; sin embargo, no se aportan pruebas más que la teoría de Darwin (Se comete una falacia ya qué no porque Darwin lo haya dicho es verdad)

*Índice*

1Falacias similares
2_Magister dixit_
3Casos aceptables
4Véase también
5Referencias
*Falacias similares[editar]*
Falacias que se centran en la persona que lo dice para dar validez a sus conclusiones:1


_Argumentum ad hominem_ donde se pretende demostrar que algo es falso porque quien lo dice no tiene autoridad.
_Argumentum ad baculum_ donde se pretende hacer algo verdadero usando la fuerza, porque lo dice alguien que tiene autoridad y puede castigar si no se acepta el argumento.
_Argumentum ad lazarum_ donde se pretende hacer algo verdadero porque quien lo dice es pobre.
_Argumentum ad crumenam_ donde se pretende hacer algo verdadero porque quien lo dice es rico.
*Magister dixit[editar]*
_Magister dixit_ es una locución latina, atribuida a los discípulos de Pitágoras y muy usada por la escolástica durante la Edad Media,2 que significa literalmente «el maestro lo dijo». La idea subyacente detrás de este aforismo, es que todo conocimiento sólo puede proceder de los maestros y de la enseñanza tradicional. Es, por lo tanto, un argumento de autoridad además de un tópico literario.

En la Edad Media, el término solía referirse a Aristóteles. En un mundo donde se admitía que el conocimiento venía inspirado por Dios, el corpus intelectual debía considerarse como inamovible. Por tanto, contradecir a Aristóteles casi era contradecir a Dios.

La expresión también fue utilizada por la escolástica medieval, bajo la forma de la expresión _Roma locuta, causa finita_ («Roma ha hablado, la cuestión está terminada»). Es decir, habiendo la Iglesia católica definido una determinada verdad de manera dogmática, debía seguirse ésta sin mayor cuestionamiento, debido a que se suponía que había sido suficientemente analizada. Además, este análisis había sido hecho bajo la guía e inspiración divina, fundamento último de legitimidad de todo el conocimiento dogmático que produce el Papa. De ahí que muchas polémicas teológicas medievales terminaran cuando uno de los polemistas conseguía que se considerara hereje a su contrario, tal y como ocurrió por ejemplo con Pedro Abelardo, quien en el siglo XI, durante la querella de los universales, fue calificado como tal por su antagonista intelectual Bernardo de Claraval.

El _magister dixit_ era también parte de la enseñanza científica medieval en las universidades, en donde se estudiaban determinadas materias por el manual que hubieran escrito ciertos autores antiguos, como Galeno en medicina o Claudio Ptolomeo en astronomía.

Actualmente, la expresión se usa a menudo con un sentido irónico, para burlarse de quien intenta dar sus argumentos como verdaderos por su autoridad, supuesta o real, o cita a alguien de poca autoridad.

*Casos aceptables[editar]*
Al igual que a través de la experimentación se trata de encontrar excepciones y si no se encuentran se puede considerar una teoría provisionalmente como verdadera, igualmente se puede hacer con las autoridades. Un argumento que apela a la autoridad y no falaz sino lógico en función de sus premisas sería:


A realiza una afirmación B.
A nunca está equivocado ni miente.
Por lo tanto, la afirmación B debe ser tomada en consideración (aunque no directamente como cierta).
Tanto como la premisa 2 sea cierta, su conclusión también lo será. Así apelar a una autoridad puede ser lógicamente correcto mientras haya sido suficientemente probada su autoridad y no se hayan encontrado excepciones. Esto no quiere decir que la afirmación sea cierta y que no se trate de una excepción.

*Véase también[editar]*

Falacia lógica
*Referencias[editar]*

↑ Saltar a:_*a*_ _*b*_ ARP. Sociedad para el Avance del Pensamiento Crítico. Falacias lógicas
↑ Así lo refiere Roque Barcia en "Locuciones latinas", _Diccionario de la lengua castellana_, París: Imp. de la viuda de Bouret, 1927, p. 21


----------



## Sr.Lobo (18 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nada. Tengo los mismos bitcoins que al principio



Entonces... Y esas lágrimas?


----------



## Sr.Lobo (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sr.Lobo (18 Nov 2022)

Al menos eres honrado y lo reconoces


----------



## stacksats (19 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Lo he explicado para que lo entienda hasta el más tonto , en que parte te has perdido?



El más tonto si quiere mandar sats a otro pais por valor de 50k aunque sea a un sat por byte solo tiene que esperar con su nodo mira la mempool en los ultimos 3 años y si tienes prisa pues hay opciones de subir la fee:








The Mempool Open Source Project™


Explore the full Bitcoin ecosystem with mempool.space™




mempool.space




Ves con cuidado cuando pilles un vuelo en madrid con tu oro y todas las camaras del camino en China estan de moda, a ver si te ven tu cara al vende oro









Interceptan a un pasajero con 30 monedas de oro valoradas en 47.000 euros en el aeropuerto de Palma


El hombre pretendía viajar con ellas a Estados Unidos y no las declaró en Aduanas. El hombre pretendía viajar con ellas a Estados Unidos y no las declaró en Aduanas




www.ultimahora.es


----------



## stacksats (19 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Al menos eres honrado y lo reconoces



Lo siento por ti por estar registrado en 2006 y tener el culo muy escozido por no valorar este post:






*Tema mítico* : - Hilo oficial bitcoin (I)


Estimados conforeros, Para celebrar que ya anda la cotización flirteando con los 50$, ya es hora de tener un hilo oficial del bitcoin en el principal. Os dejo estas dos gráficas para que reflexionéis: Aquí tenéis deberes para los novatos. Links a hilos del foro sobre...




www.burbuja.info





Hay gente que directamente hace compras en esto sin perder el valor que has perdido con tus euros desde 2006









Buy Carrefour Gift Card with Bitcoin, ETH or Crypto


Carrefour is Europe's oldest chain of hypermarkets with thousands of locations to serve you. Bitrefill's Carrefour gift card lets you give the gift of Carrefour or shop with bitcoin, Ethereum, Dash, Dogecoin, and Litecoin.




www.bitrefill.com


----------



## FatalFary (19 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> ¿y crees que si te amenazan con romperte las piernas tú no darías tus bitcoins o qué? :-D... De hecho ni siquiera necesitan una furgoneta para llevarse el oro :-D...



Mis bitcoin no se ven, nadie sabe que tengo bitcoin, y menos el gobierno. ¿Cómo narices me van a robar lo que no saben que tengo?


----------



## Sr.Lobo (19 Nov 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Lo siento por ti por estar registrado en 2006 y tener el culo muy escozido por no valorar este post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con mis Euros puedo vivir y comprar todo lo que necesito, qué puedes hacer tú con criptocertificados que no sirven para nada si no encuentras a otro incauto que te los compre?


----------



## Sr.Lobo (19 Nov 2022)

Enhorabuena, tuviste suerte y te saliste a tiempo. Pero es un juego que suma 0, tus beneficios son las pérdidas de muchos otros criptobobos.


----------



## Digamelon (19 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Nada. Tengo los mismos bitcoins que al principio



Deberías tener más ahora que hay rebajas.


----------



## Digamelon (19 Nov 2022)

¿13.000 bitcoins o euros?


----------



## stacksats (19 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Con mis Euros puedo vivir y comprar todo lo que necesito, qué puedes hacer tú con criptocertificados que no sirven para nada si no encuentras a otro incauto que te los compre?



Pues comprar todo esto:









Buy Vouchers, Gift Cards, and Airtime in ES with Bitcoin, Lightning, Ethereum, Binance Pay, USDT, USDC, Dogecoin, Litecoin, Dash


Purchase Gift Cards or Mobile Refills from more than 3,500 brands in 186 countries instantly, safely, and privately with Bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies.




www.bitrefill.com


----------



## kynes (19 Nov 2022)

Bitcoin scarcity rises as bad exchanges take 1.2M BTC out of circulation


While the scarcity of Bitcoin is directly related to its value as an asset, Lopp pointed out that fake Bitcoin offerings currently threaten the ecosystem.




cointelegraph.com





".... Historical data around crypto crashes revealed that 14 crypto exchanges, together, were responsible for the *loss *of at least 1,195,000 BTC, representing 6.3% of the 19.2 Bitcoin currently in circulation....". 

"...Public records show that El Salvador currently holds 2,381 BTC at an average buying price of $43,357. However, stagnant Bitcoin performance opened up a window of opportunity for the country to substantially bring down its average price of Bitcoin acquisition...."

El Salvador que dice que está comprando 1 BTC al día , además ofrece sus volcanes a las mineras en quiebra. Core Scientific, muy probablemete a dos telediarios de cierre que va a ser también bastante sonado está minando aún más de 44BTC al día. ¿Por qué no se pone el Salvador a minar directamente con sus volcanes en lugar de comprar? Seguramente habrán echo cuentas y no les interese minar ni con volcanes?


----------



## Digamelon (19 Nov 2022)

¿Pero cómo puedes estar en BTC desde 2011 y tener solo 13.000 pávels?


----------



## barborico (19 Nov 2022)

¿Como se tomaría esto nuestro goldbug favorito?










Fotos: La letal búsqueda del oro en Burkina Faso


El país africano ha visto cómo en los últimos años se multiplican las minas artesanales. Las autoridades suelen mirar hacia otro lado salvo en época de lluvias, cuando existe alto riesgo de colapso




elpais.com


----------



## Sr.Lobo (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sr.Lobo (19 Nov 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Pues comprar todo esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las cogen en Mercadona? Puedo comprar latunes con Bitcoins?


----------



## Red Star (19 Nov 2022)

Camaradas, dejemos de responder a los muertos de hambre, nosotros estamos ya en otro nivel. No es necesario hablar con la chusma. La chusma chusma es y en chusma se convertirá, será barrida por el viento de la historia y nadie se acordará de ella. Somos nosotros los que tenemos futuro. La chusma es pasado, coyotes que se dan de bruces contra las piedras del camino y ahí se quedan, mientras los correcaminos seguimos avanzando por la carretera hacia el horizonte.

beep, beep!!


----------



## kynes (19 Nov 2022)

Parece que ahora mismo Transferir Bitcoin es para gente sin mucha prisa. 



Si no puedes esperar días seguramente sale más rentable convertir BTC a XLM , transferir XLMs en menos de 1 segundo pagando $0.0... 00005 de fee, y luego reconvertir XLM a BTC. Habría que ver las tasas de conversión pero me parece que LN tiene mucho que mejorar si no quieren quedarse en nada.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Nov 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Camaradas, dejemos de responder a los muertos de hambre, nosotros estamos ya en otro nivel. No es necesario hablar con la chusma. La chusma chusma es y en chusma se convertirá, será barrida por el viento de la historia y nadie se acordará de ella. Somos nosotros los que tenemos futuro. La chusma es pasado, coyotes que se dan de bruces contra las piedras del camino y ahí se quedan, mientras los correcaminos seguimos avanzando por la carretera hacia el horizonte.
> 
> beep, beep!!



El estafado siempre se cree el más listo, el cebo es hacerle creer que se va a aprovechar de los más tontos que se van a quedar fuera del "negocio":

*Si no crees o no lo entiendes, no tengo tiempo para intentar convencerte, lo siento*

Nakamoto lo deja claro: _bitcoin es sólo para los más listos._

Como @gapema que se ve a la legua que es un tipo espabilado


----------



## Rajoy (19 Nov 2022)

Después de muchos años de presenciar el fenómeno troll en este hilo creo que hay, al menos, estas tipologías:

- Envidiosos. Escocíos por primera, segunda, tercera, cuarta ... vez, en función de los trenes que se han perdido. Suelen exponer lo mala que ha sido la última caída desde máximos, sin ofrecer la evolución completa desde que bitcoin se cambiaba a centavos de dólar y, al parecer, sin entender que la inmensa mayoría de los que compraron antes de la plandemia tienen rendimientos positivos, que conforme nos vamos remontando hasta 2009 se convierten en extraordinarios. Sr. Bobo es un ejemplo típico. Por cierto, ves comprándote una cremita para la quinta ...

- Caídos del guindo. Listos que han oído campanas y vienen a revelarnos algún detalle o característica de bitcoin que conocemos sobradamente, a afirmar que bitcoin es algo que no es, a meter todas las criptos en la misma cesta, a comparar bitcoin con los tulipanes ... o a contarnos cualquier otra estupidez que han leído en esos medios generalistas que dice Spielsesg que tanto apoyan bitcoin. En definitiva, a exponer su desconocimiento más absoluto de lo que es bitcoin.

- Vendedores de su tesoro. Normalmente otras criptos con diferentes características pero, indefectiblemente, centralizadas o, al menos, con un grado de descentralización mucho menor que bitcoin y, por tanto, censurables a voluntad del PODER y susceptibles de trapicheos y manipulaciones varias dentro de su ecosistema.
Aquí también cabe el amigo Spielsesg, ocupado a tiempo completo en buscar los puntos débiles de bitcoin cuando su tesoro, el oro, *para el ciudadano de a pie*, ha perdido por completo su función como medio de pago, su función como reserva de valor está manipulada hasta la náusea desde hace décadas (y su venta gravada con un ITP del 5% en España si eres un particular) y su función como valor refugio tampoco parece estar pasando por su mejor momento.

- Trolles residentes. No me refiero a los que vienen cuando la cotización de bitcoin sube o baja mucho y llegan, dicen su tontería y se van. Me refiero a los que investigan, buscan noticias que refuercen sus tesis, construyen argumentaciones y nos obsequian con largas parrafadas (supuestamente) bien documentadas. Tipos como, en su momento, Nico o, actualmente, kynes que nos visitan regularmente durante largas temporadas.
Son los más sibilinos porque no van como Spielsesg de frente, a cara descubierta con argumentaciones claramente escoradas, para ser ametrallados una y otra vez. Por el contrario, su posición es mucho más ambigua. Parece que les interesa el debate. Pero si te tomas el trabajo de analizar sus aportaciones, raramente hay algo favorable a bitcoin. Puedes percibir claramente que siempre hay una voluntad de sembrar la duda, la inseguridad, en algo ya de por si difícil de entender para un recién llegado.
Porqué lo hacen ? Por altruísmo ? Tu que harías en un foro donde se debate sobre algo en lo que no crees ? Quizá un par de posts para advertirles ? O dedicarías cientos de horas en recopilar y presentar información acerca de algo en lo que no crees ?
Claro que si eres un CM y cobras por ello, la cosa cambia. Postear ya no es un hobby, es una profesión.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Nov 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Después de muchos años de presenciar el fenómeno troll en este hilo creo que hay, al menos, estas tipologías:
> 
> - Envidiosos. Escocíos por primera, segunda, tercera, cuarta ... vez, en función de los trenes que se han perdido. Suelen exponer lo mala que ha sido la última caída desde máximos, sin ofrecer la evolución completa desde que bitcoin se cambiaba a centavos de dólar y, al parecer, sin entender que la inmensa mayoría de los que compraron antes de la plandemia tienen rendimientos positivos, que conforme nos vamos remontando hasta 2009 se convierten en extraordinarios. Sr. Bobo es un ejemplo típico. Por cierto, ves comprándote una cremita para la quinta ...
> 
> ...



Troll es alguien que hace una pregunta seria como ésta:

*Porqué Binance no usa LN para hacer inventario y en cambio gasta tiempo y dinero en hacerlo en la blockchain directamente?*

O troll es quien evita la pregunta y desvía el debate insultando?

Salvo Gapema que no es muy espabilado, los demás sabéis que no vengo con intención de troleo y que conozco el funcionamiento de bitcoin más que la mayoría de sicoiners, verdad @Sr.Mojón?

Hablamos sobre las soluciones de segunda capa de Bitcoin que es en la que se basaría la supuesta adopción masiva de BTC dadas las limitaciones a la hora de procesar transacciones de la primera capa?

No lo vais a hacer porque no buscáis debate y cuando algo os incomoda, os resulta más sencillo llamar troll e ignorar lo que no gusta oír.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Nov 2022)

Los que han perdido su pasta en FTX no eran holders, eran especuladores de corto plazo, un holder no le deja custodiar a otro su tesoro. Además en este caso quien lo custodiaba era la esencia misma del Estado, el segundo financiador de Joe Biden.

Pena 0 por ese tipo de gente.


----------



## gapema (19 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Troll es alguien que hace una pregunta seria como ésta:
> 
> *Porqué Binance no usa LN para hacer inventario y en cambio gasta tiempo y dinero en hacerlo en la blockchain directamente?*
> 
> ...



Aún encima que te educo… al menos da las gracias, no seas además de mamarracho, un maleducado


----------



## stacksats (19 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Troll es alguien que hace una pregunta seria como ésta:
> 
> *Porqué Binance no usa LN para hacer inventario y en cambio gasta tiempo y dinero en hacerlo en la blockchain directamente?*
> 
> ...



Quizas porque tienen BNB y no les interesa implementar esta tecnología porque hacen más negocio con las comisiones al retirar bitcoin en onchain

Una pregunta para ti como harás para mover tu oro acumulado desde 2009 si tienes que irte de España porque se va a la mierda Europa y se convierte en una Venezuela 2.0?


----------



## stacksats (19 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Las cogen en Mercadona? Puedo comprar latunes con Bitcoins?



Mercadona no pero tienes las siguientes opciones, eres tan corto que te dejare los enlaces para que puedas comprar latunes con bitcoin









Buy Carrefour Gift Card with Bitcoin, ETH or Crypto


Carrefour is Europe's oldest chain of hypermarkets with thousands of locations to serve you. Bitrefill's Carrefour gift card lets you give the gift of Carrefour or shop with bitcoin, Ethereum, Dash, Dogecoin, and Litecoin.




www.bitrefill.com













Buy Hipercor Gift Card with Bitcoin, ETH or Crypto


Pay on Hipercor with Crypto. Buy Hipercor Gift Cards with Bitcoin, Lightning, Ethereum, Binance Pay, USDT, USDC, Dogecoin, Litecoin, Dash. Instant email delivery. No account required. Start living on crypto!




www.bitrefill.com













Buy Supercor Gift Card with Bitcoin, ETH or Crypto


Pay on Supercor with Crypto. Buy Supercor Gift Cards with Bitcoin, Lightning, Ethereum, Binance Pay, USDT, USDC, Dogecoin, Litecoin, Dash. Instant email delivery. No account required. Start living on crypto!




www.bitrefill.com













Buy Opencor Gift Card with Bitcoin, ETH or Crypto


Pay on Opencor with Crypto. Buy Opencor Gift Cards with Bitcoin, Lightning, Ethereum, Binance Pay, USDT, USDC, Dogecoin, Litecoin, Dash. Instant email delivery. No account required. Start living on crypto!




www.bitrefill.com


----------



## Digamelon (19 Nov 2022)

Ah vale, lo que te vendiste te dió 13mil lereles


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Nov 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Quizas porque tienen BNB y no les interesa implementar esta tecnología porque hacen más negocio con las comisiones al retirar bitcoin en onchain



Las órdenes de transferencia esperan su turno para ser procesadas en la mempool de BTC no tiene nada que ver BNB que es un token interno de Binance. BNB cobra valor ya que puede ser liquidado a cambio de servicios que ofrece Binance y por ser tradeable junto con otras criptos en el propio exchange de la compañía.

BNB no tiene la función que tiene LN que es en teoría, crear una según capa construida sobre Bitcoin que permita superar las limitaciones de éste (capacitación para procesar transacciones, rapidez en la ejecución de la transferencia, menores comisiones...)

Si existe una segunda capa que soluciona los problemas de la primera, es obviamente porque la primera tiene limitaciones. La segunda capa del oro que sirve para superar sus limitaciones en cuanto a transporte y rapidez para procesar las transacciones, es el dinero fiat. En el caso del dinero fiat es una segunda capa del oro y normalmente tiene un cambio fijo respecto a éste ya que su convertibilidad es lo que le da valor.

Lo anormal es la situación actual en la que la segunda capa monetaria (el dinero fiat) no tiene un cambio fijo respecto a la primera capa y pierde valor constantemente frente a la primera capa (prácticamente un 99% de valor en los últimos cien años)

Si quieres verlo así, las criptos con BTC a la cabeza son un intento de una tercera capa monetaria que intenta superar el problema de pérdida de poder adquisitivo de la segunda capa, el dinero fiat. Su valor lo adquieren por su liquidez para acceder a la capa 2, el dinero fiat, a través de los exchanges como Binance.

Y por último, tenemos la siguiente capa monetaria que trata de resolver las limitaciones de la tercera capa monetaria a la hora de procesar transacciones de forma rápida y económica que su principal exponente es Lighting Network.


Entre cada capa monetaria hay mercados en los que se intercambian las unidades de cuentas de las diferentes capas. Entre el oro y el dinero fiat tenemos al COMEX y a la LBMA. Entre las criptos y el Fiat tenemos a los exchanges.

Los mercados entre una capa monetaria y otra suelen trampear el sistema por su posición privilegiada ya que como market makers emiten sus propios tokens que simulan los activos que se están comerciando.

Tanto en los mercados de metales preciosos como en los exchanges ocurre lo mismo, se convierten fácilmente en casas de putas y si quiebran, además de que quiénes tuvieran algo depositado allí lo pierden, supone un duro golpe para la credibilidad de la capa superior (para Bitcoin en caso de que falle un exchange y para el dinero fiat en caso de que falle el COMEX o la LBMA).

La ruptura del mercado que conecta ambas capas monetarias tiene fuertes repercusión en la liquidez y el valor de la capa superior. Si peta el COMEX, el valor del dinero fiat frente al oro se desplomaria. De la misma forma que el precio de BTC se hunde cada vez que peta un exchange.

Binance está, por lo que parece, reuniendo BTCs en una sola dirección para, en teoría, demostrar su solvencia y no utiliza LN.

Las preguntas serían:

1. Porque Binance está haciendo inventario para demostrar solvencia. Entiendo que hay dudas sobre ello ya que si no lo lo haría.

2. Porque para ello no ha utilizado LN pese a que le hubiera salido más económico en tiempo y dinero.

____________

En mi opinión, la solución al problema del dinero fiat, la segunda capa monetaria no pasa por construir una tercera capa (y una cuarta con LN como solución a las limitaciones de BTC).

La solución más sencilla es una segunda capa con cambio fijo respecto a la primera. Y eso es lo que parece que intentan Rusia y China...


----------



## stacksats (19 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las preguntas serían:
> 
> 1. Porque Binance está haciendo inventario para demostrar solvencia. Entiendo que hay dudas sobre ello ya que si no lo lo haría.
> 
> ...



Porque Coinbase o Binance no tienen implementado LN y en cambio Bitfinex y Kraken si que usan LN? 

Por cierto sigues sin responderme como moverías todo tu oro acumulado fuera de España. Suerte con China y todas sus cámaras con reconocimiento facial.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Nov 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Porque Coinbase o Binance no tienen implementado LN y en cambio Bitfinex y Kraken si que usan LN?
> 
> Por cierto sigues sin responderme como moverías todo tu oro acumulado fuera de España. Suerte con China y todas sus cámaras con reconocimiento facial.



Intento hablar de cada tema en su hilo y este es el de bitcoin pero hay muchos trolecillos que hablan del oro para desviar el tema.

Para poder hacer funcionar un canal de pago entre dos direcciones con LN hay que hacer primero una transacción validada en la base de datos de bitcoin. El atasco en la mempool se ha producido porque Binance está reuniendo BTCs en una sola dirección para demostrar solvencia pero se podría producir igualmente si intenta implementar LN y necesitase registrar las transacciones en la blockchain para activar esos canales de pago en un futuro.

Le va a salir caro en tiempo y comisiones a Binance demostrar su solvencia. Precisamente tiempo y dinero es lo que les suele faltar a las empresas cuando no son solventes.

Los exchanges que conectan la capa monetaria fiat con la capa monetaria cripto, son casas de putas que suelen aprovechar su posición para trampear ya que tienen la posibilidad de emitir tokens para formar precio entre los activos monetarios que conectan. Suelen acabar quebrando y con muchos inversores arruinados cuando se ve que el exchange no es solvente y ha vendido más tokens (es el emisor de estos) que subyacente.

Lo mismo ocurre con los exchanges entre fiat y oro. Son casas de putas que emiten más tokens que subyacente en el mercado en el que se encargan de formar precio.

Cuando quiebran los mercados que conectan fiat con oro, el dinero fiat pierde poder adquisitivo respecto al oro, al menos temporalmente (es lo que ocurrió con la London Gold Pool o cuando el gran exchange entre el oro y el fiat en virtud de los acuerdos de Bretton Woods, cerró la ventana del oro). 

Cuando quiebran los exchanges que conectan dinero fiat y bitcoin, el bitcoin pierde poder adquisitivo respecto al fiat, al menos temporalmente. Es lo que pasó con Mtgox y lo que ha pasado ahora con FXT.

Ahora hay dudas de solvencia sobre Binance y por eso está haciendo inventario. Esperemos que haya sido un exchange legal y no una casa de putas como el resto


----------



## Sr.Lobo (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Spielzeug (19 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1266539



Tiene pinta de que se van a cargar las criptos. 

No han cumplido con su objetivo:




Han sido prohibidas en muchos países y la "minería" de criptos se ha trasladado a occidente. 

El problema es que el juguete sale muy caro energéticamente y esa energía se está empezando a pagar en oro. No interesa mantener el tema por más tiempo ya que en las circunstancias actuales mantener el chiringuito cripto supone justo lo contrario a lo que pretendían cuando lo abrieron, es decir, disminuir la demanda de oro que se disparó a partir de 2008.

"Alguien" que quería dar el cambiazo del meme de arriba, estuvo minando la mayoría de bitcoins discretamente pues así está programado el algoritmo y a partir de 2011 lo empezó a promocionar en sus medios de comunicación como "oro digital" que dejaba obsoleto al horo.

Ese "alguien" no creo que esté interesado en pagar en oro la factura de la luz que genera validar el oro digital si es el único que tiene que pagarla y su dinero fiat no se lo aceptan para pagar energía.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (19 Nov 2022)

Porque el puto chino es otro que no es bitcoiner y lo que quiere es el mundo crijjjjto.

Tiene su red donde ha habido mil rug pulls y donde obviamente le conviene engañar y hacer pensar que el wrapped BTC en la red BNB es lo mismo que BTC. 

Por qué querría auditar a su principal competidor?

Para su modelo de negocio es mejor mantenerse al margen y ganar de las fees de trading de la shitcoins, comenzando por BNB.

Sabes lo que cuesta cada retiro deade Binance? 0,0002 BTC.
Con un retiro mínimo de 0,001.

Tan fácil, sencillo y para toda la familia como echar cuentas.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (19 Nov 2022)

Todo aquel que venda un wrapped BTC en la red de mierda que sea, haciendo pensar que es lo mismo, que si está respaldado 1:1, o que si "pegged", es un estafador

Y mirad lo que está pasando con los BTC de papel de Grayscale

Es lo mismo que el oro papel, ahora que no lloren y no vengan a preguntar porqué no quieren auditar, porque es bastante sencillo


----------



## kynes (19 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que se van a cargar las criptos.
> 
> No han cumplido con su objetivo:
> 
> ...



Si se las van a cargar es precisamente porque han cumplido su*s* objetivo*s*.

Pero es que quizás el reducir la demanda de oro era solo uno de esos objetivos.

Las criptos han acelerado y financiado las redes y tecnologías que darán soporte a las CBDCs y a la Web3. 

Las mineras están quebradas y la más gorda , Core Scientific, debería presenta resultados del Q3 el día 24. Esta semana previa a Thanksgiving puede ser estratégica.


----------



## Digamelon (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## gapema (19 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que se van a cargar las criptos.



Pues venga valiente ponte corto (además de serlo, que ya sabemos que lo eres, puedes ponerte), y con los pingües beneficios que estoy seguro que sacarás puedes comprarte más piedras brillantes.


----------



## gapema (20 Nov 2022)

stacksats dijo:


> Por cierto sigues sin responderme



Es que nunca responde a lo que le preguntan. Yo me empiezo a preguntar si no es un bot o un viejo de 80 años con alzeimer.

Aunque igual te contesta que el bitcoin es una estafa porque un fork de bitcoin era una estafa, como hizo aquella vez cuando confundió el "bitcoin" con el "bitcoin sv"... ayns que risas a su costa. Pobre diablo


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Pues venga valiente ponte corto (además de serlo, que ya sabemos que lo eres, puedes ponerte), y con los pingües beneficios que estoy seguro que sacarás puedes comprarte más piedras brillantes.



Cada uno tiene su estrategia de inversión. La mía es evitar el riesgo contraparte y eso solo es posible en la capa 1, los bienes reales y tangibles.

Como el sistema te obliga a usar la capa 2, el dinero fiat, en cuanto puedo lo paso a la capa 1, tangibles. La capa 1 tiene su manifestación monetaria en los metales preciosos por sus características intrínsecas como elementos de la tabla periódica. Este hecho no va a cambiar.

Sobre la capa 2 están las criptos que pretenden solucionar el problema que tiene el dinero fiat para mantener su poder adquisitivo en el tiempo. Para cumplir ese papel tienen que ser intercambiables por dinero fiat a través de exchanges con suficiente profundidad y volumen.

Estos mercados pueden ser legislador en cualquier momento como ha hecho China o Rusia impidiendo su convertibilidad directa a la capa 2 (cerrando exchanges y prohibiendo "minería" en su territorio). Si occidente no lo ha hecho es porque le interesa que parte de la demanda potencial del dinero de la capa uno se traslade a las criptos.

@Sr.Mojón dice que en occidente no cierran los exchanges porque occidente es un faro de libertad en el mundo que bla, bla, bla. Occidente (y cualquiera) legisla en contra de lo que ponga en peligro sus intereses. Con las criptos igual, si no lo han hecho hasta ahora es porque no han querido hacerlo pero eso puede cambiar en cualquier momento. Por ejemplo en cuanto vean que la factura energética de las criptos hay que pagarla usando el elemento monetario de la capa 1.

Creo que si lo llamáis horo y piedra muchas veces tal vez cambien sus propiedades químicas y físicas que hacen que sea el dinero de la capa uno, dinero tangible contante y sonante. Dinero metálico, el que se exige cuando no te fias de las intenciones del otro. El que pide Rusia para que no colapse la industria europea este año....

Por supuesto, la realidad cambia si me insultais con rabia. Si encontráis el insulto adecuado es probable que los bancos centrales de China y Rusia dejen de acumular oro


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Nov 2022)

Con todo el escándalo de FTX, el acaparamiento de horo por parte de China y Rusia, el resurgimiento del poder asiático, la prohibición del Bitcoin en esos faros de libertad que son China y la India, la inflación generalizada, etc. seguro que la cotización del horo estará ya por la nubes. No la voy ni a buscar del miedo que me da mirarla.

Por cierto, no sé de dónde te sacas que Bitcoin es la capa 2 de nada. ¿Es la nueva consigna de los nocoiners ahora o qué?


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Con todo el escándalo de FTX, el acaparamiento de horo por parte de China y Rusia, el resurgimiento del poder asiático, la prohibición del Bitcoin en esos faros de libertad que son China y la India, la inflación generalizada, etc. seguro que la cotización del horo estará ya por la nubes. No la voy ni a buscar del miedo que me da mirarla.
> 
> Por cierto, no sé de dónde te sacas que Bitcoin es la capa 2 de nada. ¿Es la nueva consigna de los nocoiners ahora o qué?



Somos el faro de libertad frente a la barbarie del mundo  

"Europa es un jardín y el resto del mundo una jungla" Borrell dixit

Repites consignas vacías que te hacen ver las cosas emocionalmente por lo que no eres capaz de comprender porque China o Rusia acumulan "horo". Es tu problema, no el mío.

Está bien que te fijes en el precio pero si quieres ir un poco más allá deberías preocuparte por entender cómo se forma ese precio y porqué llevan décadas utilizando distintos esquemas para controlar el precio de los metales . El siguiente paso es ver qué todos esos esquemas han fracasado y que en cada vez que eso ocurre el dinero fiat pierde poder adquisitivo. 

Por último, te falta reconocer que es imposible poner timing a las decisiones políticas que ponen fin al esquema de supresión de precios por lo que solamente puedes tratar de adelantarte a dicha decisión. La decisión sobre regular las criptos igual, no sabes cuándo van a cerrar el chiringuito como han hecho en el resto del mundo que no es "faro de libertad", sólo puedes adelantarte a los acontecimientos.


----------



## asilei (20 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Cada uno tiene su estrategia de inversión. La mía es evitar el riesgo contraparte y eso solo es posible en la capa 1, los bienes reales y tangibles.
> 
> Como el sistema te obliga a usar la capa 2, el dinero fiat, en cuanto puedo lo paso a la capa 1, tangibles. La capa 1 tiene su manifestación monetaria en los metales preciosos por sus características intrínsecas como elementos de la tabla periódica. Este hecho no va a cambiar.
> 
> ...



Sobre la teoria de las capas y el riesgo contraparte, la veo superficial y totalmente obsoleta en el mundo de hoy en dia. Los metales preciosos como parte de la tabla periodica ya no son la base de nada.

En las actuales constataciones científicas, detrás de la tabla periódica están las partículas elementales producidas por vibraciones en los campos cuánticos, Estos campos son la base fundamental de todo el universo, en tu teoria podriamos llamarlo capa 0, y son pura y llanamente Energia que evoluciona generando INFORMACIÓN. Mientras los elementos que tu llamas "tangibles" tienen un enorme riesgo de contraparte, sin mucho esfuerzo tienen una gran facilidad de destruirse y la consecuente conversión en otro elemento de la tabla periódica que por caprichos culturales no tiene ningún valor. Por ejemplo desde reacciones químicas, hasta desastres naturales, etc...

Mientras tanto Bitcoin como sistema seguro e inmutable para generar INFORMACION mediante Energía, es la capa 0. Es el unico recurso que no tiene riesgo de contraparte por su propia naturaleza distribuida. Siempre que se pueda ejecutar su algoritmo mediante el proceso que sea sobre una copia de la blockchain, se podrá contrastar el valor de Bitcoin.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Nov 2022)

asilei dijo:


> Sobre la teoria de las capas y el riesgo contraparte, la veo superficial y totalmente obsoleta en el mundo de hoy en dia. Los metales preciosos como parte de la tabla periodica ya no son la base de nada. En las actuales constataciones cientificas, detrás de la tabla periódica están las partículas elementales producidas por vibraciones en los campos cuánticos, Estos campos son la base fundamental de todo el universo, en tu teoria podriamos llamarlo capa 0, y son pura y llanamente Energia que evoluciona generando INFORMACIÓN. Mientras los elementos que tu llamas "tangibles" tienen un enorme riesgo de contraparte, sin mucho esfuerzo tienen una gran facilidad de destrucción y la consecuente conversión en otro elemento de la tabla periódica que por caprichos culturales no tiene ningún valor. Por ejemplo mediante bombas, desastres naturales, etc...
> Mientras tanto Bitcoin como sistema seguro e inmutable para generar INFORMACION mediante Energía, es la capa 0. Es el unico recurso que no tiene riesgo de contraparte por su propia naturaleza distribuida. Siempre que se pueda ejecutar su algoritmo mediante el proceso que sea sobre una copia de la blockchain, se podrá contrastar el valor de Bitcoin.



Te daré la razón cuando la "ciencia" sea capaz de cultivar patatas en parcelas virtuales del metaverso del Zuckenberg, mientras tanto la realidad es que interactuamos en un mundo tangible y somos seres corpóreos.

Mientras tanto, las propiedades de los elementos de la tabla periódica son los que son y las cosas tangibles conservan su valor en el tiempo mejor o peor según la velocidad a la que se degraden y pierdan las propiedades que le hacían valioso. Si los metales preciosos son una reserva de valor tangible es porque apenas se degradan con el paso del tiempo. No hay más "ciencia" en este hecho.


----------



## gapema (20 Nov 2022)

Las matemáticas no existen porque son abstractas.

A este punto hemos llegado con el tarado


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Las matemáticas no existen porque son abstractas.
> 
> A este punto hemos llegado con el tarado



Las matemáticas dicen que hay conjuntos finitos y conjuntos infinitos.

La tabla periódica es un conjunto finito de elementos. La imaginación humana y su capacidad de crear abstracciones como las criptos "basadas en las matemáticas" son un conjunto infinito.

El mundo real, físico y tangible es uno y las abstracciones infinitas. Puedes seguir con pajas mentales pero no evitar los límites que impone la realidad. En este caso, el hecho de que la energía que cuestan las criptos hay que pagarla en la moneda que pidan los países exportadores y parece que piden "horo" en vez de paja mentales. No quieren dinero fiat occidental que es el único en el que se pueden liquidar las criptos.


----------



## asilei (20 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Te daré la razón cuando la "ciencia" sea capaz de cultivar patatas en parcelas virtuales del metaverso del Zuckenberg, mientras tanto la realidad es que interactuamos en un mundo tangible y somos seres corpóreos.
> 
> Mientras tanto, las propiedades de los elementos de la tabla periódica son los que son y las cosas tangibles conservan su valor en el tiempo mejor o peor según la velocidad a la que se degraden y pierdan las propiedades que le hacían valioso. Si los metales preciosos son una reserva de valor tangible es porque apenas se degradan con el paso del tiempo. No hay más "ciencia" en este hecho.



El tema es que por supuesto hay mas ciencia.

Toda la ciencia en realidad pone en duda la invariabilidad del mundo tangible y resalta el hecho intrinsico y fundamental de La información y energia. Si tu estategia de inversion se basa en principios del S XIX, tu veras. A mi me Parece mas adecuado basarse en los principios del SXXI.

Sobre la no degradación de los metales preciosos guardate de la agua regia Agua regia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Rajoy (20 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Troll es alguien que hace una pregunta seria como ésta:
> 
> *Porqué Binance no usa LN para hacer inventario y en cambio gasta tiempo y dinero en hacerlo en la blockchain directamente?*
> 
> ...



Spielsesg eres un troll de manual.

Fíjate que tu "pregunta seria" ni siquiera va de bitcoin, va de la lightning network. La LN es un desarrollo sobre bitcoin, pero totalmente independiente. Si va como un tiro o falla más que una escopeta de feria, eso no tiene nada que ver con bitcoin. Es como si una de las cientos de layers que hay sobre ethereum se va a tomar por culo mañana, que coño tiene eso que ver con ethereum ?! El debate, melón, debería de ser sobre bitcoin.

De hecho, ni te das cuenta de que en tu propia crítica pones de manifiesto que por mucho que hayan capas más rápidas y/o baratas sobre bitcoin, hay quien prefiere pagar (o esperar) para anotar directamente en la blockchain de bitcoin.

A bitcoin se la suda si cotiza a un precio u otro en un momento dado, si se puede utilizar para pagar cafés o sólo para transacciones mayores, si se satura la mempool o está vacía, si es un medio de pago o una reserva de valor, ... y sabes porqué ? Porque bitcoin es un protocolo que permite realizar transacciones totalmente seguras en un entorno inseguro y *se autorregula*. La mempool está saturada ? las comisiones suben. Las comisiones suben ? solo se pueden hacer transacciones con mayor valor añadido. No hay suficientes transacciones de alto valor añadido ? las comisiones bajan y entran transacciones de menor valor, ... y así ad infinitum.

A bitcoin solo le puede preocupar una cosa, la inmutabilidad de su cadena. Cuando haya ataques del 51% generalizados sobre la blockchain de bitcoin y ésta quede inservible, vienes. Hasta entonces quédate haciéndote pajas en tus hilos metaleros !



Spielzeug dijo:


> Intento hablar de cada tema en su hilo y este es el de bitcoin pero hay muchos trolecillos que hablan del oro para desviar el tema.
> 
> ....



Tu te lees lo que escribes ?! Estás diciendo que hay trolecillos que hablan del oro en el hilo del bitcoin ? Vaya por Dios, Spielsesg, tu si que eres un tipo observador. No se de quien podrías estar hablando ...

Se que estás muy mal. Lo que no tengo claro es si lo tuyo es obsesión o esquizofrenia. Yo de ti consultaría a un especialista.


----------



## gapema (20 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Las matemáticas dicen que hay conjuntos finitos y conjuntos infinitos.
> 
> La tabla periódica es un conjunto finito de elementos. La imaginación humana y su capacidad de crear abstracciones como las criptos "basadas en las matemáticas" son un conjunto infinito.
> 
> El mundo real, físico y tangible es uno y las abstracciones infinitas. Puedes seguir con pajas mentales pero no evitar los límites que impone la realidad. En este caso, el hecho de que la energía que cuestan las criptos hay que pagarla en la moneda que pidan los países exportadores y parece que piden "horo" en vez de paja mentales. No quieren dinero fiat occidental que es el único en el que se pueden liquidar las criptos.



Pero que dices anormal? Cuántos elementos dices que tiene la tabla periódica? Ahh que no se sabe, no se sabe ni siquiera si habrá un limite.

Jodido ignorante


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Nov 2022)

asilei dijo:


> El tema es que por supuesto hay mas ciencia.
> 
> Toda la ciencia en realidad pone en duda la invariabilidad del mundo tangible y resalta el hecho intrinsico y fundamental de La información y energia. Si tu estategia de inversion se basa en principios del S XIX, tu veras. A mi me Parece mas adecuado basarse en los principios del SXXI.
> 
> Sobre la no degradación de los metales preciosos guardate de la agua regia Agua regia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



La ciencia utiliza el agua regia para recuperar oro de por ejemplo circuitos (ese es el destino de los equipos informáticos que minan criptos cuando se degradan y dejan de ser utiles).

La ciencia encuentra formas para recuperar metales, no para destruirlos porque no tiene sentido hacerlo desde un punto de vista económico. No se hace por las buenas, se hace por ser más eficiente energéticamente utilizar agua regia para recuperar metales de circuitos obsoletos que extraer esos metales de un mina.

Todo esto va de energía (y de la divisa con la que se comercia está).

@Rajoy , había oído por aquí que LN es la solución al problema de escalabilidad de BTC para poder, por ejemplo, realizar micropagos y que pueda ser adoptada masivamente. Me pregunto porque Binance no la utiliza para hacer inventario, pero ahora oigo por aquí que da lo mismo que no la utilice porque no afecta al BTC.

Me debo de haber imaginado eso de que se habían acabado los tiempos de espera y las altas comisiones gracias a LN...

@gapema y la tabla periódica infinita:



gapema dijo:


> Pero que dices anormal? Cuántos elementos dices que tiene la tabla periódica? Ahh que no se sabe, no se sabe ni siquiera si habrá un limite.
> 
> Jodido ignorante


----------



## Sr.Lobo (20 Nov 2022)

Gran domingo, 37.000 criptoidiotas menos


----------



## asilei (20 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La ciencia utiliza el agua regia para recuperar oro de por ejemplo circuitos (ese es el destino de los equipos informáticos que minan criptos cuando se degradan y dejan de ser utiles).
> 
> La ciencia encuentra formas para recuperar metales, no para destruirlos porque no tiene sentido hacerlo desde un punto de vista económico. No se hace por las buenas, se hace por ser más eficiente energéticamente utilizar agua regia para recuperar metales de circuitos obsoletos que extraer esos metales de un mina.
> 
> ...



Energía e información. El recurso escaso y descentralizado del SXXI, es bitcoin. El mejor sentido económico que la ciencia puede aplicar.

No se disuelve ni se pierde como gotas en la lluvia o el oro en agua regia.


----------



## gapema (20 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La ciencia utiliza el agua regia para recuperar oro de por ejemplo circuitos (ese es el destino de los equipos informáticos que minan criptos cuando se degradan y dejan de ser utiles).
> 
> La ciencia encuentra formas para recuperar metales, no para destruirlos porque no tiene sentido hacerlo desde un punto de vista económico. No se hace por las buenas, se hace por ser más eficiente energéticamente utilizar agua regia para recuperar metales de circuitos obsoletos que extraer esos metales de un mina.
> 
> ...


----------



## gapema (20 Nov 2022)

No te cansas de hacer el ridiculo una y otra y otra y otra vez?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Nov 2022)

ATENCION !!!!!!!!!

Esta colapsando !!!!!!!!!!!

Se va a la mierda, estais perdiendo vuestra pasta, esto va al puto guano, es el dia y la hora, mañana nuevamente tendreis que ir a trabajar y asi durante un año y otro y otro pero lo peor es que el dinero que habiais ganado remando como animales en los ultimos años se va ahora mismo por el puto sumidero.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (20 Nov 2022)

Más palomitas!


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (20 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> ATENCION !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Esta colapsando !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Se va a la mierda, estais perdiendo vuestra pasta, esto va al puto guano, es el dia y la hora, mañana nuevamente tendreis que ir a trabajar y asi durante un año y otro y otro pero lo peor es que el dinero que habiais ganado remando como animales en los ultimos años se va ahora mismo por el puto sumidero.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Más palomitas!



Estos quienes son y que estan haciendo ?

Estan liquidando bitcoin ?

Que se sabe de los 140.000 bitcoin que habian metido en los exchanges esta semana pasada supuestamente para venderlos y reventar el precio ?


----------



## gapema (21 Nov 2022)

Mempool vacía. Nuevo ridiculo de nuestro bufón favorito


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Nov 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1267897



Has dicho que los elementos de la tabla periódica eran infinitos y para confirmar tu argumento traes una cita que dice que lo más probable es que acaben tras la "isla de estabilidad".

Incluso si fueran infinitos elementos, el número de elementos estables es finito.
Lo que son potencialmente infinitas y cada día salen nuevas son criptos y pese a que según @Sr.Mojón "efecto red" lo evitaría y sólo habría "dos o tres casos aislados". Lo cierto es que su crecimiento es exponencial:



Y van quitando cuota de mercado a BTC, el "efecto red" poco puede hacer:




Y cuál es la mejor cripto? La que más suba, da lo mismo si hay algo o no detrás. Al igual que la lotería, es un billete que si no toca no vale nada, pero que la gente juega con ganas por ver si suena la flauta y dejan de remar. Se puede ver en este hilo de "criptoinversores":






Qué cristos tenéis pensado comprar? Estáis comprando algo? Noviembre 2022


CDC y XLM




www.burbuja.info





Lo único que hay detrás son ganas de hacerse rico rápidamente y para ello tienes que convencer a los demás que el número de boleto que tienes es el que resultara premiado para vendérselo y obtener beneficios. Jugar a una lotería en la que cada vez meten más números en el bombo no lo llamaría yo ahorrar pero allá cada uno...

El problema es que mantener el criptobombo girando es muy caro energéticamente y esa energía vamos ha tener que pagarla en un elemento de la tabla periódica concreto, no con elementos inestables o que se degraden con el tiempo. Hay pocos elementos de la tabla periódica son esas características, no vale cualquiera.


----------



## ChosLive (21 Nov 2022)

Para los que dicen que cuando acabe el subsidio a los mineros de Bitcoin, éste morirá.... aquí les traigo un bloque random:









The Mempool Open Source Project™


Explore the full Bitcoin ecosystem with mempool.space™




mempool.space





En éste bloque se han pagado 0,177 BTC de comisones. Dentro de unos cuantos halvings, valdrá mas la pena minar por la recopensa de las comisiones que por los Bitcoin nuevos creados, que serán mucho mas bajos que las comisiones.

Quizá en 12 años veamos ésto.

Salu2 a casi todos


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Has dicho que los elementos de la tabla periódica eran infinitos y para confirmar tu argumento traes una cita que dice que lo más probable es que acaben tras la "isla de estabilidad".
> 
> Incluso si fueran infinitos elementos, el número de elementos estables es finito.
> Lo que son potencialmente infinitas y cada día salen nuevas son criptos y pese a que según @Sr.Mojón "efecto red" lo evitaría y sólo habría "dos o tres casos aislados". Lo cierto es que su crecimiento es exponencial:
> ...



Esas gráficas son fraudulentas, Spielzeug. Lo sabes perfectamente. Ahí en la capitalizagión estás metiendo un montón de shitcoins y estafas stablecoins que son reservas fraccionarias y fraudes en balance como toda la mierda que mostraba FTX y que su valor real es 0 porque no existen o son, IOUs sin ningún respaldo real detrás.

Lo único que existe en realidad es Bitcoin el resto de shitcoins son patrañas contables.

Nadie medianamente inteligente se toma en serio ya la capitalización de mercado de las shitcoins que aparece en páginas como coinmarketcap. No existen en realidad.


----------



## Vayavaya (21 Nov 2022)

asilei dijo:


> Sobre la no degradación de los metales preciosos guardate de la agua regia Agua regia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Ahí le has dao.
El agua regia no es muy estable. NO ES MUY ESTABLE.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Nov 2022)

ChosLive dijo:


> Para los que dicen que cuando acabe el subsidio a los mineros de Bitcoin, éste morirá.... aquí les traigo un bloque random:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese bloque supone para el validador 6,5 BTC (la recompensa por ser el primero en resolverlo) + 0,177 BTC de comisiones. Casi todo se les va en amortizar equipos y pagar la energía y muchos siguen haciendo perdidas.

Validar 10.000 transacciones supone un coste para los "mineros" de cerca de 80.000 dólares para resultar rentables. 80.000 dólares cada 10 minutos para que gire la ruleta de la fortuna que atrae a incautos que creen que se ha descubierto "oro 2.0" y evitar que aumente la demanda de oro físico 

Mientras esa factura se repartía en todo el mundo bien pero ahora se paga en occidente que es prácticamente el único sitio que los gobiernos lo permiten. En las circunstancias actuales de guerra energética es un gasto que no se pueden permitir por lo que tendrán que actuar para rebajar ese gasto. 

No creo que tardemos en ver legislación en contra de la minería o en contra de los exchanges para limitar su convertibilidad a fiat tirando así el precio.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ese bloque supone para el validador 6,5 BTC (la recompensa por ser el primero en resolverlo) + 0,177 BTC de comisiones. Casi todo se les va en amortizar equipos y pagar la energía y muchos siguen haciendo perdidas.
> 
> Validar 10.000 transacciones supone un coste para los "mineros" de cerca de 80.000 dólares para resultar rentables. 80.000 dólares cada 10 minutos para que gire la ruleta de la fortuna que atrae a incautos que creen que se ha descubierto "oro 2.0" y evitar que aumente la demanda de oro físico
> 
> ...



Te recuerdo que China, pese a haber prohibido el Bitcoin, sigue suponiendo un buen porcentaje del minado mundial.

Entonces, según tú, ¿no va a tardar occidente en prohibir las matemáticas? Porque la minería no es más que un montón de calculadoras haciendo matemáticas...


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (21 Nov 2022)

Red Star dijo:


> Camaradas, dejemos de responder a los muertos de hambre, nosotros estamos ya en otro nivel. No es necesario hablar con la chusma. La chusma chusma es y en chusma se convertirá, será barrida por el viento de la historia y nadie se acordará de ella. Somos nosotros los que tenemos futuro. La chusma es pasado, coyotes que se dan de bruces contra las piedras del camino y ahí se quedan, mientras los correcaminos seguimos avanzando por la carretera hacia el horizonte.
> 
> beep, beep!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1266313



el mundo está cambiando y está naciendo un nuevo paradigma creado de manera orgánica por muchos actores coordinándose de manera natural entre ellos pero hay algunas figuras como Elon Musk que van a contribuir de manera especial: Cuando Elon anuncie que incorpora billetera de lightning en Twitter y Twitter compre BTC, el BTC se va a los 6 dígitos en días.


----------



## gapema (21 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Has dicho que los elementos de la tabla periódica eran infinitos



Falso. He dicho que no se sabe 

Eres un sucio mentiroso. hasta aquí hemos llegado disfruta de tus piedras y a seguir perdiendo valor, miserable amargado


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Nov 2022)

Burbuja.........


----------



## Digamelon (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Digamelon (21 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> el mundo está cambiando y está naciendo un nuevo paradigma creado de manera orgánica por muchos actores coordinándose de manera natural entre ellos pero hay algunas figuras como Elon Musk que van a contribuir de manera especial: Cuando Elon anuncie que incorpora billetera de lightning en Twitter y Twitter compre BTC, el BTC se va a los 6 dígitos en días.



100.000 son 6 digitos y tampoco es para tirar cohetes, en el pasado ATH estuvo muy cerca.

Ahora falta que Musk haga eso, que de momento es wishful thinking.


----------



## tolomeo (21 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Burbuja.........



Todavía no te has percatado que Bitcoin crece por burbujas? de hecho en la gráfica del barbas ese hay una burbuja anterior.

Ciertamente, rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras, pero en bitcoin es un patrón que se repite insistentemente en el tiempo.

También te puedes estudiar, si quieres, la función sigmoidal y el crecimiento exponencial.


----------



## El Anarquista (21 Nov 2022)

tolomeo dijo:


> Todavía no te has percatado que Bitcoin crece por burbujas? de hecho en la gráfica del barbas ese hay una burbuja anterior.
> 
> Ciertamente, rentabilidades pasadas no aseguran rentabilidades futuras, pero en bitcoin es un patrón que se repite insistentemente en el tiempo.
> 
> También te puedes estudiar, si quieres, la función sigmoidal y el crecimiento exponencial.



Y tú te puedes estudiar lo que pasó entre el 2000 y el 2008 :-D... O en la burbuja del 29 o con el oro en 1980 hasta 2006... O puedes ver que bitcoin ha roto el ath anterior ya... O puedes añadir que se viene una recesión y bitcoin nunca ha vivido en un contexto de este tipo... Estudia, estudia... Y a ver si no te pilla otra burbuja :-D...


----------



## El Anarquista (21 Nov 2022)

También te puedes estudiar qué pasa con hacer dca desde 70k hasta ahora... :-D...


----------



## Sr.Lobo (21 Nov 2022)

62.000 criptoidiotas menos en 24 horas... El Ponzi así no se sostiene...


----------



## tolomeo (21 Nov 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Y tú te puedes estudiar lo que pasó entre el 2000 y el 2008 :-D... O en la burbuja del 29 o con el oro en 1980 hasta 2006... O puedes ver que bitcoin ha roto el ath anterior ya... O puedes añadir que se viene una recesión y bitcoin nunca ha vivido en un contexto de este tipo... Estudia, estudia... Y a ver si no te pilla otra burbuja :-D...



Sé perfectamente que ocurrió en esos escenarios. 
Lo único en que podría estar de acuerdo es que nadie puede predecir el futuro, pero precisamente un escenario de recesión podría ser incluso mejor para el precio de bitcoin.



El Anarquista dijo:


> También te puedes estudiar qué pasa con hacer dca desde 70k hasta ahora... :-D...




Ese argumento no vale, pregunta por los que han hecho DCA desde 3K a 70K por ejemplo, o por los que compraron en 20K y luego cayó 4K pero persistieron.

Aquí nadie dice que se compre o no se compre, y siempre se ha insistido que si se compra se haga con dinero que no se va a necesitar a corto.
Lo que yo haría en tu escenario ( de hecho compré algo a 37K) , es esperar tranquilo siempre que no necesite el dinero.


----------



## nandin83 (21 Nov 2022)

¿Para Febrero empezaremos a ver la luz al final del tunel? 

Mi apuesta es que Tether colapsa/es rescatado por lo bajini, Max Keiser se tira por la ventana, btc se desploma a ~$11k y de ahí parriba hasta $200k-$300k.


----------



## Juan Palomo (21 Nov 2022)

FTX Crypto Customers Worry They Will Never See Their Money Again


Customers of beleaguered crypto exchange FTX are losing hope they will ever see their money again. The company’s massive financial problems began spilling into the open early this month, and FTX was quick to halt withdrawals from its international unit. American customers had hoped they might...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Nov 2022)

Se nos va el exchange Genesis









Crypto Brokerage Genesis Warns of Bankruptcy Without Funding


(Bloomberg) -- Digital-asset brokerage Genesis is struggling to raise fresh cash for its lending unit, and it’s warning potential investors that it may need to file for bankruptcy if its efforts fail, according to people with knowledge of the matter.Most Read from BloombergDisney Shares Jump on...




finance.yahoo.com





Todos los exchanges fraudulentos que operaban con reserva fraccionaria están cayendo como fichas de dominó. Recordad: not yout keys, not your coins


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Se nos va el exchange Genesis
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estos y los de grace son la misma empresa ? creo que si......

Estos son el mayor prestamista de bitcoin que hay segun creo, mueven una cantidad brutal de pasta.

Los de Grace que tienen una cantidad salvaje de bitcoins que puede llegar a tumbar el precio me parece que son de la misma gente.

Si cae una deberia caer la otra imagino, ademas se lleva hablando varios dias de que estan tambaleandose.

Estos pueden mandar el precio de bitcon a entre 4000 y 6000

Fijate que los mismos que celebraban que estos se metieran a bitcoin no se daban cuenta que eran los que iban a tumbarlo y a joderlo vivo en lugar de lo que ellos festejaban.


----------



## zz00zz (22 Nov 2022)

No metería la mano en el fuego por ningún exchange pero no creo que los de Grace caiga, no veo que sean de la misma calaña colaterizando al BTC, espero no equivocarme, veremos dentro de poco.

Basura de exchange que hacen lo mismo que los corruptos bancos, especular con los valores de otros.

En fin, pocos creen en los fundamentales de BTC, pero a la larga tenemos las de ganar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Nov 2022)

zz00zz dijo:


> No metería la mano en el fuego por ningún exchange pero no creo que los de Grace caiga, no veo que sean de la misma calaña colaterizando al BTC, espero no equivocarme, veremos dentro de poco.
> 
> Basura de exchange que hacen lo mismo que los corruptos bancos, especular con los valores de otros.
> 
> En fin, pocos creen en los fundamentales de BTC, pero a la larga tenemos las de ganar.



Creo que forman parte de la misma empresa que lo que ha puesto @Sr.Mojón 

Llevan varios dias diciendo que van a palmar y cada vez el rumor es mas fuerte.

Esos caen y van a derroir el precio del bitcoin a limites insospechados por apenas unos cuantos visionarios entre los que me encuentro.


----------



## zz00zz (22 Nov 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Creo que forman parte de la misma empresa que lo que ha puesto @Sr.Mojón
> 
> Llevan varios dias diciendo que van a palmar y cada vez el rumor es mas fuerte.
> 
> Esos caen y van a derroir el precio del bitcoin a limites insospechados por apenas unos cuantos visionarios entre los que me encuentro.



Eres de los que espera a comprar a 1000 ?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 Nov 2022)

zz00zz dijo:


> Eres de los que espera a comprar a 1000 ?



Soy de los que no compraron en 60 y de los que no pensaban hacerlo......

Tambien soy de los que se van a hacer millonarios con XRP:


----------



## zz00zz (22 Nov 2022)

ESpero


Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Soy de los que no compraron en 60 y de los que no pensaban hacerlo......
> 
> Tambien soy de los que se van a hacer millonarios con XRP:



Uf pues espero que hayas puesto lo que te puedes permitir perder.
Antes pondría en las CBCDs


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (22 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Se nos va el exchange Genesis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es Coinmotion seguro?


----------



## kynes (22 Nov 2022)

Hay rumores de que alguien está parando máquinas. Puede ser CORZ


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Se nos va el exchange Genesis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es muy probable que todos los exchanges centralizados funcionen igual, con reserva fraccionaria.

Los exchanges utilizan sus propios tokens para representar los activos de sus clientes y operar con ellos. Es decir, los clientes depositan criptos o fiat y estos son tokenizados por el exchange. Los tokens que crea el exchange se liquidan en fiat o criptos cuando el cliente retira el activo por lo que estos tokens que crea el exchange son su pasivo. 

Es probable que los exchanges utilicen sus tokens, además de para dar liquidez para sus propias operaciones de arbitraje y mantener un precio similar al de otros exchanges. 

Sabiendo que los clientes no retiran los fondos todos a la vez, es probable que utilicen reserva fraccionaria emitiendo más tokenizados propios que los activos que hayan depositado sus clientes. No es diferente de la forma de actuar de otros mercados fraudulentos como el COMEX o la LBMA.

Estos mercados existen mientras las autoridades monetarias lo permitan, existen mientras cumplen su función (el LBMA y el COMEX les dejarán hacer mientras cumplan su función de contener el precio del oro). Con los exchanges de criptos igual, se les deja hacer mientras cumplan su función. 

Parece que a las autoridades monetarias ya no les interesa su existencia ya que no cumplen con su objetivo de reducir la demanda de oro si el coste energético de las criptos no se puede pagar en dinero fiat. Vemos ya un par que han cerrado y a Binance haciendo inventario para demostrar su solvencia. 

Les han debido dar un token de atención  
El cierre de exchanges va a ser un duro golpe a la liquidez y al precio del BTC. También para la confiabilidad del ecosistema cripto ya que tan importante es el activo como el mercado donde se comercia. Sin un mercado que ponga en contacto oferta y demanda, el precio de cualquier activo se desploma al perder liquidez.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (22 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Es Coinmotion seguro?



Ni idea. No sé qué exchange es ese.
Pero ahora mismo yo no tocaría ni con un palo ningún exchange que ofreciese yield o staking o que operase con muchas shitcoins


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (22 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ni idea. No sé qué exchange es ese.
> Pero ahora mismo yo no tocaría ni con un palo ningún exchange que ofreciese yield o staking o que operase con muchas shitcoins



Otra opción es usarlo con cautela metiendo dinero poco a poco e irlo sacando a tu billetera


----------



## Ignorante1 (22 Nov 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es muy probable que todos los exchanges centralizados funcionen igual, con reserva fraccionaria.
> 
> Los exchanges utilizan sus propios tokens para representar los activos de sus clientes y operar con ellos. Es decir, los clientes depositan criptos o fiat y estos son tokenizados por el exchange. Los tokens que crea el exchange se liquidan en fiat o criptos cuando el cliente retira el activo por lo que estos tokens que crea el exchange son su pasivo.
> 
> ...



Madre mia que lio de echan..... toke.... y no se que mas, humo puro y duro como bien dices. Reconozcamos que mucha gente se volvió rico de repente gracias a esto, de acuerdo, pero es una estafa de mucho cuidado salgan corriendo con sus ganancias a tiempo.


----------



## HOOOR (22 Nov 2022)

Al final que paso con lo de greyscale?? En cointelegraph no dicen ni muu.. estan ellos tambien comprados por digital currency group??


----------



## Spielzeug (22 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esas gráficas son fraudulentas, Spielzeug. Lo sabes perfectamente. Ahí en la capitalizagión estás metiendo un montón de shitcoins y estafas stablecoins que son reservas fraccionarias y fraudes en balance como toda la mierda que mostraba FTX y que su valor real es 0 porque no existen o son, IOUs sin ningún respaldo real detrás.
> 
> Lo único que existe en realidad es Bitcoin el resto de shitcoins son patrañas contables.
> 
> Nadie medianamente inteligente se toma en serio ya la capitalización de mercado de las shitcoins que aparece en páginas como coinmarketcap. No existen en realidad.



Las gráficas no son fraudulentas, el crecimiento de las criptos es exponencial y mucha gente está invirtiendo en todo tipo de patrañas y perdiendo sus ahorros.

Mientras estuvo abierto FTX formaban precio en un mercado con algo de liquidez. En cuanto se cierra el exchange se vuelven ilíquidas y su valor es cero. 

La lección que hay que sacar de esto es que cualquier activo pierde precio y liquidez si desaparecen los mercados que descubren el precio poniendo en contacto oferta y demanda. Lo has podido comprobar en el precio de BTC cada vez que ha cerrado un exchange.

Si quieren acabar con las criptos simplemente tienen que acabar con los exchanges legislando. Lo pueden hacer cuando quieran y si no lo han hecho hasta ahora es porque las criptos han servido para reducir la demanda de oro haciendo creer a la gente que se ha descubierto "oro digital".

Viendo que están poniendo a los exchanges contra las cuerdas parece que han cambiado de estrategia y van a poner fin al chiringuito cripto. Los motivos para hacerlo son los mismos por los que esté invierno vamos a pasar frío en occidente, los contratos baratos de energía se firman a largo plazo en divisa local evitando el dólar:






Se acaban los hidrocarburos: Qatar y China firman un contrato de 27 años de duración


No creo que vayan a firmar un contrato a tan largo plazo si estuviéramos tan cerca del peak de los hidrocarburos o si no creyesen que van a poder garantizar la producción: https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202211/1280095.shtml El artículo no lo menciona pero se utilizarán divisas para el pago de...




www.burbuja.info





Para ello es necesario un colateral cuyo valor sea estable en el tiempo para sustituir al dólar:




Para cálculos económicos a largo plazo no sirven colaterales que sean volátiles... Tampoco activos que un tercero puede imprimir a voluntad... No hay muchas opciones para sustituir al dólar por un elemento monetario neutral cuyo valor sea indiscutible.

El oro tiene valor para todos, también para los que visitan este hilo y son los más radicales como @gapema . @asilei si ve una moneda de oro no la meterá en agua regia porque es una simple "piedra amarilla".

Sabéis que tiene valor aunque creáis que han descubierto "oro digital". Al revés no ocurre lo mismo, hay mucha gente que jamás dará valor a las criptos, como yo.

Algo que o vale cero o vale muchísimo es una lotería y, en el caso de las criptos, todas giran en el mismo bombo que girará mientras las autoridades monetarias permitan que los exchanges funcionen. Quien no recoja el premio antes de que pare el bombo, es posible que se quede sin cobrarlo.


----------



## Pirro (22 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Recordad: not yout keys, not your coins



Moriremos de viejos repitiendo esto y la generación de nuestros bisnietos seguirá delegando lo que no tiene que delegar.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (23 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Moriremos de viejos repitiendo esto y la generación de nuestros bisnietos seguirá delegando lo que no tiene que delegar.



si me instalo electrum en un ordenador y accedo desde otro ordenador instalándome electrum con las mismas palabras semilla y contraseña, accedo a mis btc ¿no?


----------



## FatalFary (23 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> si me instalo electrum en un ordenador y accedo desde otro ordenador instalándome electrum con las mismas palabras semilla y contraseña, accedo a mis btc ¿no?



Te basta con las palabras semilla. La contraseña es propia de Electrum para cifrar la billetera, puedes poner la misma que tenías u otra.


----------



## Red Star (23 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> si me instalo electrum en un ordenador y accedo desde otro ordenador instalándome electrum con las mismas palabras semilla y contraseña, accedo a mis btc ¿no?



Sí.


----------



## kynes (23 Nov 2022)

Ahí va eso


----------



## elKaiser (23 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> si me instalo electrum en un ordenador y accedo desde otro ordenador instalándome electrum con las mismas palabras semilla y contraseña, accedo a mis btc ¿no?



Si, aunque yo no iría dando las palabras semillas alegremante, sobre todo desde un ordenador que no controlo e igual pudiera estar infectado con un programa espia.


----------



## rotabator (23 Nov 2022)

yo sigo haciendo DCA y con este video puesto en bucle 



en 2024/25 ya me reiré


----------



## nandin83 (24 Nov 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Ahí va eso









Por su bien espero que btc llegue a 1 millón o más.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Nov 2022)

Es alucinante, a estas alturas ya, el grado de desconocimiento que hay todavía sobre qué es Bitcoin en realidad.

Hoy estaba escuchando un debate con Rallo y otro economista (que creo que era José Carlos Díaz, aunque no puedo asegurarlo porque sólo escuchaba) y el José Carlos Díaz dudaba y no sabía explicar si Bitcoin tenía valor. El tío balbuceaba y se atrancaba mientras decía que Bitcoin era una tecnología maravillosa, pero que claro, no tenía ningún respaldo detrás y oscilaba su valoración por este motivo, tal y cual. Rallo, que sí sabe perfectamente lo que es Bitcoin, callaba como una puta y dejaba que Díaz se llenara de mierda hasta arriba mostrando su incultura.

La madre que los parió, qué inútiles son los economistas de esta época.

Vamos a ver, que no es tan difícil. Bitcoin es la primera y, prácticamente, única fuente de certidumbre matemática que el ser humano ha inventado. La red Bitcoin consigue un marco autónomo en el que poder producir y ofrecer de forma segura esa certidumbre periódicamente para todo aquel que pueda necesitarla.

Lógicamente, el primer y más valioso uso que Internec ha encontrado para esa certidumbre es la de acuñar una moneda que reune unas cualidades exclusivas, pero no es el único uso que se le está dando, ni tampoco tendría por qué ser el más valioso en el futuro.


----------



## Pirro (25 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es alucinante, a estas alturas ya, el grado de desconocimiento que hay todavía sobre qué es Bitcoin en realidad.
> 
> Hoy estaba escuchando un debate con Rallo y otro economista (que creo que era José Carlos Díaz, aunque no puedo asegurarlo porque sólo escuchaba) y el José Carlos Díaz dudaba y no sabía explicar si Bitcoin tenía valor. El tío balbuceaba y se atrancaba mientras decía que Bitcoin era una tecnología maravillosa, pero que claro, no tenía ningún respaldo detrás y oscilaba su valoración por este motivo, tal y cual. Rallo, que sí sabe perfectamente lo que es Bitcoin, callaba como una puta y dejaba que Díaz se llenara de mierda hasta arriba mostrando su incultura.
> 
> ...



Lo de achacar a Bitcoin "no estar respaldado" es medianamente aceptable para un forero medio o para un ciudadano medio o para un votonto medio. Oírselo a un economista me da ganas de sacarle las tripas por el culo usando un cortauñas.

Los activos se dividen en dos grandes grupos, los activos FINANCIEROS y los activos REALES.

Un activo financiero es SIEMPRE un pasivo de otro y su valor depende siempre de que ese otro cumpla con su obligación. Ese es el archimencionado RESPALDO.

Una acción es un activo para el accionista y un pasivo para la empresa que la emitió. Un crédito es un activo para el prestamista y un pasivo para el prestatario. Un billete de 50 euros es un activo para su portador y un pasivo para el BCE. Un depósito a plazo fijo es un activo para el depositante que se lleva intereses y un pasivo para el depositario, que los paga. Y así hasta el puto infinito.

Por tanto es condición sine qua non para que exista un activo financiero que haya alguien cumpliendo con alguna obligación concreta, RESPALDANDO el activo en cuestión, sin ese respaldo, no vale NADA.

Los activos REALES sin embargo no otorgan derechos correlativos a obligaciones ajenas y por tanto no están respaldados por nadie. Pensemos en un bien inmueble, o en una tonelada de cualquier materia prima, o un contenedor cargado de dildos XXL rosados para JC10 o en un puto Bitcoin.

Valdrán lo que el mercado dicte y su valor no depende de respaldo alguno porque son activos NO RESPALDADOS POR NADIE, son activos REALES pues nadie tiene que cumplir ninguna obligación de hacer o de pagar para que esos activos mantengan sus cualidades.

Cuando veáis a alguien decir "ej que er bizcoin no está respaldado" le podéis decir "el Bitcoin no es un activo financiero, hijo de puta".


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (25 Nov 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Lo de achacar a Bitcoin "no estar respaldado" es medianamente aceptable para un forero medio o para un ciudadano medio o para un votonto medio. Oírselo a un economista me da ganas de sacarle las tripas por el culo usando un cortauñas.
> 
> Los activos se dividen en dos grandes grupos, los activos FINANCIEROS y los activos REALES.
> 
> ...



El dólar estaba respaldado por oro, ahora está respaldado por la obligación que tienen los países exportadores de hidrocarburos de sólo aceptar dólares por sus hidrocarburos. El bitcoin está respaldado por una abstracción matemática que da certidumbre a los tenedores de bitcoin.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (25 Nov 2022)

El día que eeuu sufra una pérdida de hegemonía militar global, el dólar caerá


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Nov 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> El dólar estaba respaldado por oro, ahora está respaldado por la obligación que tienen los países exportadores de hidrocarburos de sólo aceptar dólares por sus hidrocarburos. El bitcoin está respaldado por una abstracción matemática que da certidumbre a los tenedores de bitcoin.



No existe dicha obligación de exportar petroleo por dólares.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (25 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No existe dicha obligación de exportar petroleo por dólares.



Díselo a gadafi, sadam hussein, etc


----------



## Digamelon (26 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es alucinante, a estas alturas ya, el grado de desconocimiento que hay todavía sobre qué es Bitcoin en realidad.
> 
> Hoy estaba escuchando un debate con Rallo y otro economista (que creo que era José Carlos Díaz, aunque no puedo asegurarlo porque sólo escuchaba) y el José Carlos Díaz dudaba y no sabía explicar si Bitcoin tenía valor. El tío balbuceaba y se atrancaba mientras decía que Bitcoin era una tecnología maravillosa, pero que claro, no tenía ningún respaldo detrás y oscilaba su valoración por este motivo, tal y cual. Rallo, que sí sabe perfectamente lo que es Bitcoin, callaba como una puta y dejaba que Díaz se llenara de mierda hasta arriba mostrando su incultura.
> 
> ...



Discrepo.

Los primeros en crear certeza son los gobiernos: SABES que te van a robar y joder a CIENCIA CIERTA.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Quita la escala logarítmica, ponlo en lineal y así confundirás menos a la gente y se verá mejor cómo se desinfla la burbuja



Eso eso, que la ponga en lineal desde que entraste en el foro y supiste de la existencia de Bitcoin.
Venga...

La oportunidad de tu vida!!!
Y la dejaste pasar...

Y aquí entras cada día a soltar tu podredumbre.
Hay un hedor a fracasado que emana en cada uno de tus mensajes.
Desde 2006 en el foro...siguiendo los mensajes de bluearrow y otros muchos...pero tu ego te impidió verlo.

Y ahora...ahora rezumas odio a btc...odio a satoshi...odio a los conforeros que sí escucharon, odio a quienes sí creyeron...mientras a tí te queda ese regusto muy amargo de lo que pudo ser pero no fue.
Llantos de tu alma en pena, que un día lo tuvo al alcance de la mano...pero prefirió tomar el camino del ego y del yo, yo,yo.

Y aquí estás. En realidad a mí me das lástima. No tengo nada contra tí. No te conozco de nada. Pero me imagino lo duro que tiene que ser.
Y lo duro que seguirá siendo el año que viene, y cuando llegue el halving del 2024, y en el 2028...y en el 2030.

Con sinceridad, creo que tienes dos opciones llegado el día de hoy, con el bitcoin a 16.500 dólares la unidad:

a) Te tragas tu ego y compras btc (no necesitas mucho, con 0,2 btc, 3500 euros), solucionas el futuro de las próximas décadas.
b) Buscas ayuda psicológica hoy, porque mañana ya será tarde.

Sin acritud. No busco polémica contigo, nadie merece estar sufriendo de esa manera (bueno algunos sí), pero tú pareces derroído por el dolor del pasado. Sin más.

Ojalá elijas la opción a).
Suerte.


----------



## Klapaucius (26 Nov 2022)

Creéis que falta por ocurrir otra peli con los exchanges?
Son los que marcan el precio de bitcoin, junto a la "impresión" infinita de USDT sin respaldo alguno, para comprar bitcoin haciendo que su precio se infle artificialmente. El mercado siempre está amañado.


----------



## Klapaucius (26 Nov 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Es alucinante, a estas alturas ya, el grado de desconocimiento que hay todavía sobre qué es Bitcoin en realidad.
> 
> Hoy estaba escuchando un debate con Rallo y otro economista (que creo que era José Carlos Díaz, aunque no puedo asegurarlo porque sólo escuchaba) y el José Carlos Díaz dudaba y no sabía explicar si Bitcoin tenía valor. El tío balbuceaba y se atrancaba mientras decía que Bitcoin era una tecnología maravillosa, pero que claro, no tenía ningún respaldo detrás y oscilaba su valoración por este motivo, tal y cual. Rallo, que sí sabe perfectamente lo que es Bitcoin, callaba como una puta y dejaba que Díaz se llenara de mierda hasta arriba mostrando su incultura.
> 
> ...



A veces soy pesimista con Bitcoin, porque es difícil de comprender para la mayoría. La masa, el grueso de la población, no se cuestiona nada y lo quiere todo fácil, rápido y mascadito.


----------



## sirpask (26 Nov 2022)

Yo quiero ver como se comporta el BTC con las CBDC. Ahí va a estar lo bueno.


----------



## Sr.Lobo (28 Nov 2022)

Jaja


Seronoser dijo:


> Eso eso, que la ponga en lineal desde que entraste en el foro y supiste de la existencia de Bitcoin.
> Venga...
> 
> La oportunidad de tu vida!!!
> ...



Jajaja! Soy muy feliz sin criptomonedas, al contrario que muchos de los que venís a llorar aquí


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Furillo (28 Nov 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Jaja
> 
> 
> Jajaja! Soy muy feliz sin criptomonedas, al contrario que muchos de los que venís a llorar aquí



Es como poco CURIOSO que BNB sea la que menos haya caído en comparación con el resto.


----------



## El Anarquista (28 Nov 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Es como poco CURIOSO que BNB sea la que menos haya caído en comparación con el resto.



Eso opino yo, mientras esa estafa no caiga hasta el subsuelo no ha empezado el mercado bajista.


----------



## Rajoy (30 Nov 2022)

Furillo dijo:


> Es como poco CURIOSO que BNB sea la que menos haya caído en comparación con el resto.



La manipulación que se hace de la cotización de las criptos en general y de bitcoin en particular me parece lamentable y algunos grandes exchanges centralizados como Binance seguro que tienen mucho que ver con ello.

Pero dicho esto, al menos en bitcoin, estamos a años luz de la emisión descontrolada de dinero por parte de bancos centrales, de la creación de dinero deuda por los bancos comerciales con sus crisis inducidas cuando cierran el crédito, bancos que la mayoría están en quiebra técnica porque tienen impagos sobre deuda a largo plazo (hipotecas y préstamos) y cada vez más clientes que necesitan retirar su dinero, de la manipulación de los tipos de interés, del blanqueo a gran escala por bancos “to big to fail”, bancos que han emitido trillones de dólares en derivados financieros apoyados unos sobre otros como un castillo de naipes …

El sistema fiat de dinero deuda no es mejor que las criptos, por muy “regulado” que esté. Los bancos centrales y los grandes bancos comerciales son los mayores delincuentes del planeta. Es otro nivel.


----------



## MIP (30 Nov 2022)

Raro que no hayáis puesto la noticia del día estáis perdiendo facultades 









Brazil Approves Bill Regulating Use Of Bitcoin As Payment


Brazilian lawmakers have approved a complete regulatory framework for crypto, regulating the use of bitcoin as payment.




bitcoinmagazine.com


----------



## kynes (30 Nov 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Raro que no hayáis puesto la noticia del día estáis perdiendo facultades
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los "Brasileños" traen Regulaciones. Ok, Puertas Al Campo.









Legisladores en Brasil aprueban ley para regular el uso de Bitcoin como medio de pago, solo falta la firma del presidente - DiarioBitcoin


Los legisladores brasileños aprobaron un marco regulatorio completo para el comercio y uso de criptomonedas en el país.




www.diariobitcoin.com




"... El proyecto de ley busca regular el establecimiento y la operación de proveedores de servicios de Bitcoin en Brasil, definiendo tales entidades como aquellas que brindan comercio, transferencia, custodia, administración o venta de criptomonedas en nombre de un tercero.

Los proveedores de servicios de criptomonedas solo podrán operar en el país después de la autorización explícita del gobierno federal...." 

Si al menos tuvieran volcanes!!!


----------



## nandin83 (30 Nov 2022)

US$12 millones fueron hurtados de Chivo Wallet en El Salvador

¿Algún hermano burbujero es salvadoreño o tiene contactos en El Salvador? Estaría bien saber de primera mano como va la adopción de bitcoin por allí.


----------



## MIP (30 Nov 2022)

nandin83 dijo:


> US$12 millones fueron hurtados de Chivo Wallet en El Salvador
> 
> ¿Algún hermano burbujero es salvadoreño o tiene contactos en El Salvador? Estaría bien saber de primera mano como va la adopción de bitcoin por allí.



Mas que robado de la cartera en sí, lo que pasa es que crearon 400000 cuentas saltandose el KYC y cada cuenta tenía una bonificación de $30, la cual los listillos aprovecharon para redimir y hacer caja.


----------



## McNulty (1 Dic 2022)

juas juas juas









Bitcoin’s last stand


The European Central Bank (ECB) is the central bank of the 19 European Union countries which have adopted the euro. Our main task is to maintain price stability in the euro area and so preserve the purchasing power of the single currency.




www.ecb.europa.eu


----------



## kynes (1 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> juas juas juas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa es la opinión del ECB en un Blog , no llega ni al nivel de recomendación.

Pero lo que dice en el último párrafo sugiere que ni apoyarán adopción bancaria, ni mucho menos la estatal, ni nada parecido. Nada que no supiéramos. 

"...Since Bitcoin appears to be neither suitable as a payment system nor as a form of investment, it should be treated as neither in regulatory terms and thus should not be legitimised..."


----------



## McNulty (1 Dic 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Esa es la opinión del ECB en un Blog , no llega ni al nivel de recomendación.
> 
> Pero lo que dice en el último párrafo sugiere que ni apoyarán adopción bancaria, ni mucho menos la estatal, ni nada parecido. Nada que no supiéramos.
> 
> "...Since Bitcoin appears to be neither suitable as a payment system nor as a form of investment, it should be treated as neither in regulatory terms and thus should not be legitimised..."



Lo más gracioso del enlace no es el artículo, sino las recomendaciones a otros artículos abajo del todo....


----------



## gapema (1 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> juas juas juas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero luego te vienen retrasados mentales profundos como el spitbug diciendo que occidente apoya bitcoin. Si es que te tienes que reir


----------



## kynes (1 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo más gracioso del enlace no es el artículo, sino las recomendaciones a otros artículos abajo del todo....





https://www.ecb.europa.eu/pub/pdf/scpwps/ecb.wp2693~8d4e580438.en.pdf



Pág 24-25 , eso sí que es gracioso


----------



## Kartoffeln (2 Dic 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> A veces soy pesimista con Bitcoin, porque es difícil de comprender para la mayoría. La masa, el grueso de la población, no se cuestiona nada y lo quiere todo fácil, rápido y mascadito.



Fácil, rápido y mascadito? como esa gente que se quiere hacer rica comprando moneditas digitales en lugar de levantarse para ir a trabajar, te refieres?


----------



## Klapaucius (2 Dic 2022)

Le toca ir arriba ya. No creo que baje más de 14k. Estos precios son suculentos para acumular.


----------



## elKaiser (2 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Fácil, rápido y mascadito? como esa gente que se quiere hacer rica comprando moneditas digitales en lugar de levantarse para ir a trabajar, te refieres?



Efectivamente; los que compraron hace 10 años se han hecho ricos.


----------



## El Anarquista (3 Dic 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Efectivamente; los que compraron hace 10 años se han hecho ricos.



Ganancias pasadas no aseguran ganancias futuras :-D


----------



## faraico (3 Dic 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Le toca ir arriba ya. No creo que baje más de 14k. Estos precios son suculentos para acumular.



Eso pienso yo. 

El tema es que ahora parece que a nadie le interesa esto. 

Es como cuando estuvo meses y meses en 10k....a nadie le interesaba.... Hasta que un día e
Le dio por subir. 

La clave es si volverán esos tiempos.


----------



## El Anarquista (3 Dic 2022)

faraico dijo:


> Eso pienso yo.
> 
> El tema es que ahora parece que a nadie le interesa esto.
> 
> ...



claro que volverán, cuando hayan acumulado los listos al precio que consideren y sin ser molestados… el mínimo puede tardar meses y el tiempo de acumulación pueden ser 27 años como en el oro :-D… y lo del halving da igual también, lo IMPORTANTE ES LA POLÍTICA MONETARIA… btc estuvo a trancas y barrancas hasta que la FED alteró el libre mercado en una pandemia :-D, donde btc y la bolsa irían al piso como debería haber sido.


----------



## Rajoy (3 Dic 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> claro que volverán, cuando hayan acumulado los listos al precio que consideren y sin ser molestados… el mínimo puede tardar meses y el tiempo de acumulación pueden ser 27 años como en el oro :-D… y lo del halving da igual también, lo IMPORTANTE ES LA POLÍTICA MONETARIA… btc estuvo a trancas y barrancas hasta que la FED alteró el libre mercado en una pandemia :-D, donde btc y la bolsa irían al piso como debería haber sido.



Los listos ? 27 años para acumular nada más ? Tu si que eres listo !
Y lo del halving da igual ... 

Ah ! y se dice plandemia, con ele


----------



## El Anarquista (3 Dic 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Los listos ? 27 años para acumular nada más ? Tu si que eres listo !
> Y lo del halving da igual ...
> 
> Ah ! y se dice plandemia, con ele



El halving viene a ser el equivalente del eclipse de la quinta luna de Júpiter :-D... No le importa a nadie, ¿las Bolsas van como el culo? ¿los intereses suben? Bitcoin va como el culo con halving o sin halving... ¿suben las Bolsas y bajan los tipos? Bitcoin sube. El halving en sí mismo no explica nada, de ahí la gracia del argumento del "halving", cuando el halving en sí ignora por completo el contexto macroeconómico, de ahí que no sirve para predecir nada... No hay halving que valga, hay la burbuja del oro y la burbuja de las punto com :-D... Eso es el verdadero halving... Décadas de pérdidas y lateralizaciones :-D...

Con la pandemia toda esta morralla debería haber sido triturada y fue salvada por los estados.


----------



## Rajoy (3 Dic 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> El halving viene a ser el equivalente del eclipse de la quinta luna de Júpiter :-D... No le importa a nadie, ¿las Bolsas van como el culo? ¿los intereses suben? Bitcoin va como el culo con halving o sin halving... ¿suben las Bolsas y bajan los tipos? Bitcoin sube. El halving en sí mismo no explica nada, de ahí la gracia del argumento del "halving", cuando el halving en sí ignora por completo el contexto macroeconómico, de ahí que no sirve para predecir nada... No hay halving que valga, hay la burbuja del oro y la burbuja de las punto com :-D... Eso es el verdadero halving... Décadas de pérdidas y lateralizaciones :-D...
> 
> Con la pandemia toda esta morralla debería haber sido triturada y fue salvada por los estados.



Independientemente de que haya muchos otros factores, decir que el halving de bitcoin no influye en su cotización equivale a decir que la emisión descontrolada de moneda no produce inflación.

Tu no trabajarás en el banco de Zimbabwe, por un casual ?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (3 Dic 2022)

(8) La caída del Estado con Álvaro D. María - YouTube


----------



## nandin83 (3 Dic 2022)

ChatGPT nos ha salido pro crypto lmao


----------



## nandin83 (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 Dic 2022)

Desde la doritocueva de Albacete donde es fácil conseguir doritos con papelitos de colores, pues es obvio que los normies vean Bitcoin como humo.
Cuando has estado en otros sitios, que no tienen que ser solo las repúblicas bananeras, sino también en adalides de la libertad, y no puedes comprar ciertas cosas controladas, te das cuenta del valor que tiene BTC.

Anda que no les jodió mucho Silk Road y por eso van a dejar a Ross Ulbricht pudrirse en la cárcel.

Pues más que os va a joder... A cero, dicen...


----------



## nandin83 (4 Dic 2022)

LMAO


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 Dic 2022)

nandin83 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1280993
> 
> 
> LMAO



Pregúntale por ethereum


----------



## El Anarquista (4 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Desde la doritocueva de Albacete donde es fácil conseguir doritos con papelitos de colores, pues es obvio que los normies vean Bitcoin como humo.
> Cuando has estado en otros sitios, que no tienen que ser solo las repúblicas bananeras, sino también en adalides de la libertad, y no puedes comprar ciertas cosas controladas, te das cuenta del valor que tiene BTC.
> 
> Anda que no les jodió mucho Silk Road y por eso van a dejar a Ross Ulbricht pudrirse en la cárcel.
> ...



Luna te fue a cero y tú decías que era un "deber" comprar a 70 pavos... Cuidado pues.


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (4 Dic 2022)

El forito anda acojonado por las CBDC:






¿Cómo protegerse del inminente euro digital?


Han apretado el acelerador y van a acabar imponiendo las CDBC, las monedas digitales con las que la privacidad desaparece y el control estatal sobre las personas se multiplica. ¿alguien sabe cómo podemos luchar contra esto? ¿Convertimos nuestros euros en francos suizos u otra divisa que no...




www.burbuja.info





Pero a nosotros eso nos la suda porque hemos hecho los deberes, ¿verdad?


----------



## zyro (4 Dic 2022)

Uno en Telegram cambia BTC por USDT(Tron) pagando un 30% de comisión, ¿dónde está el truco?

Dice estar en China, que el no puede cambiarlos.

Me imagino que los BTC deben ser sucios, o como se les llame a los BTC que vengan de alguna estafa o robo.

Y relacionado con esto, cuando Compras BTC en persona, ¿cómo compruebas que no son sucios?

Si los BTC provienen de una estafa o robo, irá ensuciando todas las address por las que vaya pasando y te puede dar problemas.


----------



## gapema (4 Dic 2022)

zyro dijo:


> Uno en Telegram cambia BTC por USDT(Tron) pagando un 30% de comisión, ¿dónde está el truco?
> 
> Dice estar en China, que el no puede cambiarlos.
> 
> Me imagino que los BTC deben ser sucios, o como se les llame a los BTC que vengan de alguna estafa o robo.



Pues le mandas uno para probar y te manda 1.30, le mandas 100 y te manda 130, le mandas mil y nunca más se supo


----------



## Pirro (4 Dic 2022)

zyro dijo:


> Uno en Telegram cambia BTC por USDT(Tron) pagando un 30% de comisión, ¿dónde está el truco?
> 
> Dice estar en China, que el no puede cambiarlos
> 
> Me imagino que los BTC deben ser sucios, o como se les llame a los BTC que vengan de alguna estafa o robo.



Si está en China y tiene BTC sabrá lo que es un VPN y sabrá que es sumamente fácil hacer swaps sin pagar un 30% de comisión a un desconocido. Más que un intento de deshacerse de algo marcado creo que la estafa es la propuesta en sí misma, o sea robo de datos o búsuqueda de un primo capaz de enviar algo en primer lugar sin escrow ni garantía.




> Y relacionado con esto, cuando Compras BTC en persona, ¿cómo compruebas que no son sucios?
> 
> Si los BTC provienen de una estafa o robo, irá ensuciando todas las address por las que vaya pasando y te puede dar problemas.



¿Cómo compruebas que un billete o una moneda no ha sido utilizada para pagar cocaína o prostitución o algo considerado sucio?


----------



## zyro (4 Dic 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> Si está en China y tiene BTC sabrá lo que es un VPN y sabrá que es sumamente fácil hacer swaps sin pagar un 30% de comisión a un desconocido. Más que un intento de deshacerse de algo marcado creo que la estafa es la propuesta en sí misma, o sea robo de datos o búsuqueda de un primo capaz de enviar algo en primer lugar sin escrow ni garantía.



Eso pensé yo primero, que intentaría convencer de enviar primero los USDT, pero no, en este caso está dispuesto a enviar los BTC primero, lo cual es bastante sospechoso, teniendo en cuenta que es una transacción entre desconocidos.

Robo de datos? eso sería en el caso de que pida algún dato, pero si envía los BTC a una address y recibe los USDT(Tron) en otra, no veo el robo de datos.



Pirro dijo:


> ¿Cómo compruebas que un billete o una moneda no ha sido utilizada para pagar cocaína o prostitución o algo considerado sucio?



Cuando digo sucio me refiero a procedente de un robo o estafa(a alguien le han robado esos BTC y los habrá denunciado), no a que haya servido para pagar algo concreto, como al fontanero en B.

No hay un registro de las manos por las que han pasado los billetes, de BTC si lo hay.

Lo de comprobar la historia de los BTC lo deben hacer muchos ya, incluidos exchanges, que sufren robos de vez en cuando. AMLBot da ese servicio. Por otro lado, para el caso de ETH, Etherscan he visto alguna vez un aviso para tener cuidado sobre alguna address concreta.


----------



## ChosLive (4 Dic 2022)

zyro dijo:


> en este caso está dispuesto a enviar los BTC primero



No tengo presupuesto para tu película


----------



## zyro (4 Dic 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Pues le mandas uno para probar y te manda 1.30, le mandas 100 y te manda 130, le mandas mil y nunca más se supo



eso si lo conozco, podría ser similar a cuando ponen que si envías ETH a una address, te devuelven el doble.

Hablo del caso en el que el posible estafador diga que va a enviar lo BTC primero.


----------



## |SNaKe| (4 Dic 2022)




----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (4 Dic 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Luna te fue a cero y tú decías que era un "deber" comprar a 70 pavos... Cuidado pues.



Comparar la especulación de cualquier shitcoin con Bitcoin... Debe quedar muy clara la diferencia.
Muchos hemos pecado de quitar satoshis a los incautos al igual que los hemos perdido en el casino.

Si bien es cierto que se puede especular en el par con BTC, a veces no es así.

Cada cual compra bitcoin al precio que se merece.


----------



## El Anarquista (5 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Comparar la especulación de cualquier shitcoin con Bitcoin... Debe quedar muy clara la diferencia.
> Muchos hemos pecado de quitar satoshis a los incautos al igual que los hemos perdido en el casino.
> 
> Si bien es cierto que se puede especular en el par con BTC, a veces no es así.
> ...



"al que se merece" claro, quien no hizo dca desde 70k pues ahora lo compra a 17k :-D... Y con eth igual, quien no hizo dca desde 5k pues ahora lo compra a 1200 o 1300 :-D... Y si en un año han caído más pues "ése será el precio de compra merecido " :-D...


----------



## Calahan (5 Dic 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


>



Qué pinta más logarítmica.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (5 Dic 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> "al que se merece" claro, quien no hizo dca desde 70k pues ahora lo compra a 17k :-D... Y con eth igual, quien no hizo dca desde 5k pues ahora lo compra a 1200 o 1300 :-D... Y si en un año han caído más pues "ése será el precio de compra merecido " :-D...



Y?

Algún problema con ello?


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (5 Dic 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> "al que se merece" claro, quien no hizo dca desde 70k pues ahora lo compra a 17k :-D... Y con eth igual, quien no hizo dca desde 5k pues ahora lo compra a 1200 o 1300 :-D... Y si en un año han caído más pues "ése será el precio de compra merecido " :-D...



Pudiste comprar a 1 dólar y menos 

Quizás no lo hiciste y esperas a ese momento.

En qué ha variado Bitcoin?


----------



## El Anarquista (6 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Pudiste comprar a 1 dólar y menos
> 
> Quizás no lo hiciste y esperas a ese momento.
> 
> En qué ha variado Bitcoin?



¿en qué ha variado bitcoin?... Pues en lo mismo que varió el oro desde 30 dólares hasta 800 dólares para después tardar 27 años para superar ese máximo :-D... Eso ha variado... Bitcoin no importa, importa el momento de compra. 1 bitcoin es 1 bitcoin y un 1 litecoin 1 litecoin y 1 shiba 1 shiba :-D...


----------



## zyro (7 Dic 2022)

zyro dijo:


> Uno en Telegram cambia BTC por USDT(Tron) pagando un 30% de comisión, ¿dónde está el truco?
> 
> Dice estar en China, que el no puede cambiarlos.
> 
> ...



Bueno, le he seguido el juego al estafador, quería que le enviara 100 USDT(Tron) para suscribirse al canal de la empresa, paso previo para hacer la transacción.
Y antes de llegar a ese punto me ha hecho instalar la app Klever wallet, solo para que añadir una address SOLO PARA CONSULTA y que tenga la falsa impresión de que poseía unos cuantos BTC.
He perdido un buen rato pero quería saber donde estaba la estafa.
Todo para 100 USDT.
Necesita contactar a cientos de personas para que pringuen los suficientes.

EDITO 8/12:
pues no deben de contactar con mucha gente, porque después de bloquearle me ha contactado con otro usuario(en teoría otra persona de la "empresa") para pedirme disculpas, y seguía intentando convencerme de pagar los 100 USDT , porque según él, me convenía el trato.
En lugar de buscar a otro pardillo, sigue insistiendo conmigo que lo bloqueé, seguramente no contactará a mucha gente para tener tanto tiempo libre.


----------



## kynes (9 Dic 2022)

zyro dijo:


> sigue insistiendo conmigo que lo bloqueé



Al contestarle y seguirle el juego ya estás en su whitelist de "pardillos potenciales", y al bot no le consume tiempo seguir con su rutina contactándote desde múltiples cuentas. NUNCA se contesta a un mensaje potencialmente sospechoso.


----------



## zyro (9 Dic 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Al contestarle y seguirle el juego ya estás en su whitelist de "pardillos potenciales", y al bot no le consume tiempo seguir con su rutina contactándote desde múltiples cuentas. NUNCA se contesta a un mensaje potencialmente sospechoso.



es la única forma de saber cual era la estafa y así poder denunciarla.

De todos modos todos los días me entran mensajes de gente saludando que quieren venderme algo, siempre empiezan con "hola" y después "de donde eres"


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (10 Dic 2022)

Se acaba el año y es hora de hacer balance. El 2022 ha sido una gran mierda para BTC, pero era lo esperable, después de un bull run siempre viene un año entero de dump. Tampoco veo avances significativos en el protocolo, el tan cacareado softfork SIGHASH_ANYPREVOUT está parado, es como si tras el Taproot ya no hubiera a la vista cosas revolucionarias, como si estuviéramos estancados a nivel de mejoras molonas.


----------



## MIP (10 Dic 2022)

Posible vector de ataque en una cartera hardware comprometida, filtrando claves privadas a través de firmas manipuladas de transacciones (es decir, ni siquiera una operativa airgapped nos salvaría)



Buen recordatorio de que una cartera hardware de código cerrado puede tener más riesgos de los que sus dueños creen.


----------



## _______ (10 Dic 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Posible vector de ataque en una cartera hardware comprometida, filtrando claves privadas a través de firmas manipuladas de transacciones (es decir, ni siquiera una operativa airgapped nos salvaría)
> 
> 
> 
> Buen recordatorio de que una cartera hardware de código cerrado puede tener más riesgos de los que sus dueños creen.



Resumen en cristiano para ledger?


----------



## _______ (10 Dic 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Resumen en cristiano para ledger?



Estas cosas suenan a ciencia ficción...cuanta más probabilidad hay de que ocurra eso a que pepito amigo de fulanito del primo de menganito sepa que tienes Bitcoin vaya con una pistola a tu casa te la ponga en la cabeza y te saque todo? O que haya un desastre y todo se vaya a la mierda un más Max aniquilador de la civilización? 

A mi me parecen tonterías asustaviejas


----------



## MIP (10 Dic 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Resumen en cristiano para ledger?



Que ledger podría meter un código malicioso en la función de firma del dispositivo, y filtrar las claves privadas escondiendo información en dichas firmas, y nadie se enteraría porque es prácticamente indetectable. 

En un dispositivo con firmware de código abierto eso no pasaría porque se detectaría rápidamente.


----------



## SEQUAMUR Crucem (10 Dic 2022)

Sr.Lobo dijo:


> Jaja
> 
> 
> Jajaja! Soy muy feliz sin criptomonedas, al contrario que muchos de los que venís a llorar aquí



Pues yo estoy en un +550%...
Creo que tienes que cambiar de amigos bro


----------



## _______ (10 Dic 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Que ledger podría meter un código malicioso en la función de firma del dispositivo, y filtrar las claves privadas escondiendo información en dichas firmas, y nadie se enteraría porque es prácticamente indetectable.
> 
> En un dispositivo con firmware de código abierto eso no pasaría porque se detectaría rápidamente.



Osea que es mejor trezor?


----------



## MIP (11 Dic 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Osea que es mejor trezor?



A mi me gusta Trezor pero también puedes usar Coldcard o Bitbox02, eso como uno prefiera.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (11 Dic 2022)

Nace ANAFEBIT, la asociación nacional de afectados por bitcoin.




__





Asociación nacional de afectados por Bitcoin. ANAFEBIT.


Cobran una cuota pequeña, casi simbólica pero por lo visto también aceptan gente que les haga publicidad o limpieza. Están a ver si consiguen una subvención o algo así. Limpieza de sable derroido los unos a los otros




www.burbuja.info


----------



## FatalFary (11 Dic 2022)

Cipote descapullao dijo:


> Nace ANAFEBIT, la asociación nacional de afectados por bitcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y esto para qué sirve? ¿para querellarse contra el "inventor de bitcoin" para que te devuelva los dineros? ¿para pedir paguitas al gobierno por discapacidad mental?


----------



## Cipote descapullao (11 Dic 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> ¿Y esto para qué sirve? ¿para querellarse contra el "inventor de bitcoin" para que te devuelva los dineros? ¿para pedir paguitas al gobierno por discapacidad mental?



Justicia social restaurativa para miles de personas que se han visto arruinadas tras sus inversiones en BTC.


----------



## FatalFary (11 Dic 2022)

Cipote descapullao dijo:


> Justicia social restaurativa para miles de personas que se han visto arruinadas tras sus inversiones en BTC.



¿Qué es justicia social restaurativa? ¿quitarme mi dinero para compensar la estupidez del estúpido?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (11 Dic 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> ¿Y esto para qué sirve? ¿para querellarse contra el "inventor de bitcoin" para que te devuelva los dineros? ¿para pedir paguitas al gobierno por discapacidad mental?



Es una trolleada del retrasado mental descapullado


----------



## gapema (11 Dic 2022)

La justicia social no existe, y por lo tanto no tiene cabida en el mundo real, que es el mundo del bitcoin


----------



## Cipote descapullao (11 Dic 2022)

Viene nueva semana en la que veremos a BTC encaminarse rumbo a los 10.000. Os siguen follando el ojete a los bitcoiners y aún así no escarmentáis. ANAFEBIT os puede ser de ayuda si os afiliáis.


----------



## Klapaucius (12 Dic 2022)

Cipote descapullao dijo:


> Viene nueva semana en la que veremos a BTC encaminarse rumbo a los 10.000. Os siguen follando el ojete a los bitcoiners y aún así no escarmentáis. ANAFEBIT os puede ser de ayuda si os afiliáis.



Nocoiner turras a ignorados


----------



## zz00zz (12 Dic 2022)

Me sería muy difícil explicarme mejor

Aquí hay una exposición del proyecto *mBridge* que es la implementación de las Cbds para hacerlo extensible a nivel mundial con sus espantosas consecuencias


Para ir al grano minuto ------ El Control Total de tu Dinero, se viene la batalla de las batallas

Papa estado te va a cuidar como a un niño

Que no se me olvide, Cipote descapullado, si me lees te sugiero que te afilies al proyecto mBridge, contarás con la perfecta tutela de tu dinero.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (12 Dic 2022)

Enviar satoshis mediante LN, sin necesidad de internet, con tu número de teléfono o nombre de usuario...


----------



## Red Star (12 Dic 2022)

Atentos: Justicia de Estados Unidos enjuiciaría a Binance, según Reuters


----------



## kynes (13 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Enviar satoshis mediante LN, sin necesidad de internet, con tu número de teléfono o nombre de usuario...











Bitcoin sin internet: un servicio de SMS permite enviar BTC con un texto - Cryptocity


"Una persona, literalmente sin acceso a Internet, puede pasar de no tener Bitcoin a tenerlo y luego pasar a gastarlo", explica Kgothatso Ngako.




cryptocity.press


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (13 Dic 2022)

Parece que van a entrullar por fin al judio progre de SBF. Ya era puta hora.


----------



## kynes (13 Dic 2022)

Machankura: "operated by a South African, who spent under one month from ideation to launch." 




__





Machankura: LN custodial wallet accessible via any phone in 6 African countries | Hacker News







news.ycombinator.com







Mi enhorabuena, para el desarrollador por su inciativa y visión que le ha llevado a colocar su proyecto en prensa digital multinacional, y crear expectativas.

Sin embargo, el Chivo llegó mucho muchísimo más lejos de lo que puede llegar esto. 

MSF África es la que se va a llevar el pato al agua.


----------



## kynes (13 Dic 2022)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Parece que van a entrullar por fin al judio progre de SBF. Ya era puta hora.



Ahora tienen que pedir la extradición.

Tenían un Chat llamado "Wirefraud" para intercambiarse información secreta.


No parece preparado para nada, que va.


----------



## barborico (13 Dic 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Ahora tienen que pedir la extradición.
> 
> Tenían un Chat llamado "Wirefraud" para intercambiarse información secreta.
> 
> ...



Una regulación cojonuda (para ellos claro):


Y luego resulta que Bitcoin es un "activo especulativo que necesita regulación" JAJAJAJAJAJA


----------



## Klapaucius (13 Dic 2022)

A qué se debe esta subida?


----------



## gapema (13 Dic 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> A qué se debe esta subida?



Bajada del dólar contra todo.

¿Se vienen bajadas de tipos tan pronto?


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (13 Dic 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> A qué se debe esta subida?



CPI. Índice de precios al consumidor en USA
Tasa de inflación en USA.
No ha sido tanta como la esperada así que es alcista
Están subiendo las bolsas, BTC...
Típica volatilidad que espera la gente para apostar


----------



## gapema (13 Dic 2022)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> CPI. Índice de precios al consumidor en USA
> Tasa de inflación en USA.
> No ha sido tanta como la esperada así que es alcista
> Están subiendo las bolsas, BTC...
> Típica volatilidad que espera la gente para apostar



Correcto.

Parece que ahora el consenso del mercado espera una subida de tipos de 0.25 en USA.

No me quiero imaginar qué va a pasar cuando empiecen a bajar los tipos, espero que no volvamos a superar el ATH antes del siguiente halvening pero empiezo a no descartarlo.

Ojalá otro tirón de la inflación, subidas de tipos y bajada del btc para poder comprar baratito


----------



## _______ (13 Dic 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Correcto.
> 
> Parece que ahora el consenso del mercado espera una subida de tipos de 0.25 en USA.
> 
> ...



Donde has leído que el mercado espera ahora 0.25 mañana? Decían 0.5 en todos los lados


----------



## gapema (13 Dic 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Donde has leído que el mercado espera ahora 0.25 mañana? Decían 0.5 en todos los lados



Cierto, es febrero cuando es 0.25 favorita . Mañana si no hay sorpresas 0.5


----------



## _______ (13 Dic 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Cierto, es febrero cuando es 0.25 favorita . Mañana si no hay sorpresas 0.5



Sería la hostia 0.25 mañana. Cpi de 5% en diciembre 4% en enero y en febrero ya están bajando intereses para septiembre del ańo que viene ya tienen inflación a -0 intereses a 0 y cbdcs esperando hiperinflación


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (14 Dic 2022)

Brutal este libro, sus lo recomiendo:


----------



## Klapaucius (14 Dic 2022)

Sota_de_bitcoins dijo:


> Brutal este libro, sus lo recomiendo:



Me lo leí y básicamente es lo mismo que expone en este podcast.

Si lo escucháis no hace falta leéroslo.


----------



## Larsil (16 Dic 2022)

Es que se compra él Bitcoin para luego ganar dinero en euros, te voy a explicaro, lo que hay que facer:

"esto es una mierda. comprad nano y luego pasaros 0'00005 por una casa
y lo haréis. haréis él milagro.
económico. que necesito España."


----------



## Pablo Villa (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## rotabator (17 Dic 2022)

Hasta mediados del año que viene, no levantará cabeza. Mejor permanecer expectante.


----------



## Rajoy (17 Dic 2022)

Cumplirá lo que promete ?









Binance CEO Explains Why Central Banks Don’t Like Crypto


“This is very different for traditional financial people to understand because banks run on fractional reserves. In crypto, there's no central bank printing money to bail out banks when there's a liqu




rumble-com.translate.goog


----------



## MIP (18 Dic 2022)

Pablo Villa dijo:


>



Como siempre buscas la fuente original y hay cero mención a Bitcoin 









Governors and Heads of Supervision endorse global bank prudential standard for cryptoassets and work programme of Basel Committee


The Basel Committee's oversight body endorses a global prudential standard for banks' exposures to cryptoassets, for implementation by 1 January 2025...




www.bis.org


----------



## MIP (18 Dic 2022)

El que tenga algo en Bitvavo que vaya despidiéndose…









Dutch Bitcoin Exchange Bitvavo Alleges Digital Currency Group Is Having ‘Liquidity Problems’ - Decrypt


Dutch Bitcoin exchange Bitvavo says it has 280 million euros stuck with DCG, but DCG has retorted the money is with Genesis, its subsidiary.




decrypt.co


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Dic 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Como siempre buscas la fuente original y hay cero mención a Bitcoin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí dan algo más de información:









Prudential treatment of cryptoasset exposures


This publication sets out the prudential treatment of banks' exposures to cryptoassets, including tokenised traditional assets, stablecoins and unbacked cryptoassets.




www.bis.org





Lo que hacen es una clasificación de riesgos para los criptoactivos. Las criptos sin respaldo, como BTC, se consideran activo de riesgo al igual que stable coins que no cumplan con los requerimientos de redención de los activos a los que están referidos.

Permiten que los bancos tengan hasta un 2% en criptoactivos considerados de riesgo 

Para ello deben cumplir con los capitales propios dentro del marco regulatorio de Basel III. Es decir, tienen que disponer de activos considerados tier 1 (activos considerados como sin riesgo: oro, bonos usa y cash principalmente).

Por otro lado, los criptoactivos sin riesgo, son las stable coins que ellos consideren que cumplen con los requisitos de redención. No queda claro que consideración tendrían criptoactivos redimibles en activos tier 1 que consideren sin riesgo. Entiendo que a efectos prácticos serían considerados tier1.

Este tipo de criptoactivos son, por ejemplo, las criptos redimibles en oro que se van a poner en marcha en diferentes mercados de oro (LBMA o Dubai entre otros).


----------



## MIP (18 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aquí dan algo más de información:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A estas alturas al que no le haya quedado claro que los activos con respaldo valen lo que la honradez de los que respaldan (en casi todos los casos poco o nada) y que no es lo mismo un activo sin respaldo que un activo que no necesita respaldo para valer algo, se merece todo lo malo que le pueda pasar.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (18 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Este tipo de criptoactivos son, por ejemplo, las criptos redimibles en oro que se van a poner en marcha en diferentes mercados de oro (LBMA o Dubai entre otros).





¿Fuente?


----------



## I1777 (19 Dic 2022)

bitcoin no será adoptada mundialmente, por lo menos no como moneda

me he fijado que los fans de bitcoin no pueden ver una noticia que mencione la palabra "blockchain" o "criptomonedas" en relación a los países, gobiernos o instituciones internacionales, que ya andan pensando que se están refiriendo a bitcoin.

bitcoin no pinta por ningún lado en lo que están haciendo los gobiernos

El mundo va a ser digitalizado, no solo el sistema financiero sino también el comercio internacional, y mas cosas.

Bitcoin no aparece por ningún lado, son otras DLTs las que se usarán, entre esas DLTs están las blockchains pero no la de bitcoin.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Dic 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> ¿Fuente?



LBMA:





Gold Bar Integrity Programme


London Bullion Market Association (LBMA) and the World Gold Council (WGC) are collaborating to develop a system of gold bar integrity. Read more here.




www.gold.org





Dubai:








DMCC launches tokenized gold bullion


(Kitco News) - Dubai Multi Commodities Centre (DMCC) has announced a partnership with Comtech Gold to digitize the trading of gold by tokenizing the precious metal backed by physical gold bars registered on DMCC Tradeflow.



www.kitco.com





La propuesta monetaria de Rusia es bastante clara:









Russia eyes stablecoin platforms for settlements with friendly countries


Earlier, the Finance Ministry and the Bank of Russia agreed that in the current conditions "it is impossible to do without cross-border settlements in cryptocurrency"




tass.com





Realizar el comercio exterior con criptos redimibles en oro + cámara de compensación entre quienes participen. La tokenizacion de activos es la aplicación real de la tecnología blockchain (casi todos los mercados de materias primas están tokenizando los intercambios)


----------



## MIP (19 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> La tokenizacion de activos es la aplicación real de la tecnología blockchain (casi todos los mercados de materias primas están tokenizando los intercambios)



La única aplicación real de blockchain a día de hoy es Bitcoin.

Si una tokenizacion y el subsecuente soporte físico necesitan ser garantizados por una tercera parte de confianza, con que esa tercera parte cree una base de datos centralizada y proporcione una API a los participantes de la red, es más que suficiente y es mucho más eficiente de mantener que una blockchain. 

Sin embargo Bitcoin no necesita una cámara de compensación, porque es a la vez activo y capa de settlement al mismo tiempo, y ese es el fin último de la Blockchain (con mayúsculas porque es la única que hay).

Y el único oro que vale es el que tienes en la mano.

Yo mismo contacté hace años con la gente de Silverbullion y Bullionstar para hacer eso que comentas y me reconocieron que las dificultades logísticas y regulatorias eran brutales, tanto que volvemos al mismo punto de partida: por qué insistimos en seguir construyendo sistemas que dependen de la confianza, teniendo ya uno que funciona y no necesita de confianza.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Dic 2022)

MIP dijo:


> La única aplicación real de blockchain a día de hoy es Bitcoin



Te acabo de poner dos ejemplos reales de aplicación de la blockchain para tokenizar activos, oro en este caso pero ya existen aplicaciones reales para casi cualquier activo.



MIP dijo:


> Si una tokenizacion y el subsecuente soporte físico necesitan ser garantizados por una tercera parte de confianza, con que esa tercera parte cree una base de datos centralizada y proporcione una API a los participantes de la red, es más que suficiente y es mucho más eficiente de mantener que una blockchain



No todas las blockchain son tan costosas de mantener que Bitcoin y si se están tokenizando los mercados es porque es un sistema más transparente para los participantes que una base de datos centralizada.





MIP dijo:


> Y el único oro que vale es el que tienes en la mano.
> 
> Yo mismo contacté hace años con la gente de Silverbullion y Bullionstar para hacer eso que comentas y me reconocieron que las dificultades logísticas y regulatorias eran brutales, tanto que volvemos al mismo punto de partida: por qué insistimos en seguir construyendo sistemas que dependen de la confianza, teniendo ya uno que funciona y no necesita de confianza



El oro en mano es el único sin riesgo contraparte pero es inevitable que se tokenice para facilitar su intercambio.

Lo normal es un token a cambio fijo respecto al oro y lo aberrante es que sea un token con un cambio variable respecto al oro (sistema monetario fiat).

La base del sistema monetario es física y tangible. El oro, por sus cualidades, es dinero. Sobre esta base se va a construir el nuevo sistema monetario, con un cambio fijo por lo que propone Rusia.


----------



## Gusman (19 Dic 2022)

Lo que está claro es que el "futuro" que nos depara es uno en el que todo está tokenizado. No se posee fisicamente nada en propiedad. Agenda 2030 no tendras nada y seras feliz.
Así los amos podran robarte todo con un click.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2022)

¿La "tokenización de activos" es como añadir un .com a las cadenas de bloques durante el año 2000 o cómo va eso?


----------



## _______ (19 Dic 2022)

I1777 dijo:


> bitcoin no será adoptada mundialmente, por lo menos no como moneda
> 
> me he fijado que los fans de bitcoin no pueden ver una noticia que mencione la palabra "blockchain" o "criptomonedas" en relación a los países, gobiernos o instituciones internacionales, que ya andan pensando que se están refiriendo a bitcoin.
> 
> ...





MIP dijo:


> La única aplicación real de blockchain a día de hoy es Bitcoin.
> 
> Si una tokenizacion y el subsecuente soporte físico necesitan ser garantizados por una tercera parte de confianza, con que esa tercera parte cree una base de datos centralizada y proporcione una API a los participantes de la red, es más que suficiente y es mucho más eficiente de mantener que una blockchain.
> 
> ...



Yo no me molestaría en educar a tontainas como el de arriba, condenados a la indigencia tanto mental como material


----------



## MIP (19 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Te acabo de poner dos ejemplos reales de aplicación de la blockchain para tokenizar activos, oro en este caso pero ya existen aplicaciones reales para casi cualquier activo.



No son reales porque siguen dependiendo de la confianza en uno o más terceros para:

- realizar la emisión inicial
- mantener el supply 
- auditar que las cantidades físicas de metal se correspondan con el supply
- almacenar y asegurar el metal físico 
Etc 

De nuevo, no necesitas blockchain para asegurar “la transparencia” porque la información del supply depende de un tercero, que puede tener 1 de oro y crear 10 en tokens. La información sería transparentisima, pero fraudulenta y errónea. 

Es decir, si te fías 100% del que mantiene el supply entonces te vale una base de datos SQL y un portal web de consulta, porque si quiere te va a engañar con blockchain o sin ella. 

Que haya que ir explicando estas cosas a estas alturas tiene tela.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Dic 2022)

Y te olvidas de la necesidad de confianza en la parte más crítica: la convertibilidad.

Por mucho que hagas perfectamente, la emisión inicial, el mantemimiento del supply, las auditorías. etc... si llegas a la ventanilla con tus tokens para cambiarlos por horo y el de detrás del cristal se ríe de ti y te dice "vuelva usted mañana"...

De todos modos, ¿hoy en día quién necesita el horo? Cualquier persona normal hoy en día echa más en falta la certidumbre en hinternec que unos pendientes de horo. Las chonis hace tiempo ya que pasan más tiempo conectadas al móvil que buscando qué aros amarillos colgarse de las orejas.


----------



## MIP (19 Dic 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De todos modos, ¿hoy en día quién necesita el horo? Cualquier persona normal hoy en día echa más en falta la certidumbre en hinternec que unos pendientes de horo. Las chonis hace tiempo ya que pasan más tiempo conectadas al móvil que buscando qué aros amarillos colgarse de las orejas.



El móvil de las chonis tiene oro en sus circuitos y contactos. 

El oro tiene dos componentes, la de utilidad pura como metal en electronica, aeroespacial y en medicina como material biocompatible. Una vez leí que ese valor andaría aproximadamente por un cuarto y un quinto de su precio en dólares. 

Y luego está su componente como metal monetario, que sería el resto, y que viene atribuido principalmente por los estados que lo usan como reserva y el resto de fondos y compradores retail. 

Bitcoin compite con sus muchas cualidades con el resto de activos monetarios incluido el dinero basado en deuda, por un trozo en el pastel de la masa de dinero. 

Si el pastel se lo queda uno solo o se repartirá entre varios en el futuro, está por ver. 

Cada uno tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes, y al final tendría que ser el mercado el que dicte cuál es el más adecuado para cubrir la función de dinero. 

Pero como quien controla el dinero lo controla todo, estamos hablando de la batalla por el poder global y aquí hay gigantescos intereses creados, que Bitcoin tendrá que superar. 

Yo creo que bitcoin le irá comiendo al oro en la franja del valor monetario, ahora cuanto y hasta cuando, a saber…

Al oro los bullion banks lo llevan suprimiendo décadas, y mucho me temo que lo intentarán también con bitcoin. 

En ese sentido, considero muy positivo a largo plazo que los exchanges que están resultando ser actores malos del mercado sean barridos, sea cual sea su tamaño o sean cuales sean los daños colaterales. 

Porque el día que los poderes saquen el “bitcoin papel” los usuarios estarán tan escarmentados que lo rechazaran y seguirán con la custodia propia.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (19 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Aquí dan algo más de información:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los criptoactivos redimibles en oro son más peligrosos que las stables estilo Tether o las shitcoins de los exchanges.
No confío en ninguna auditoría.
Las condiciones para tener tu oro físico en todos los casos son inaccesibles para la mayoría. No es algo como poder comprar un par de monedas físicas.


Ejemplo de PAXGold



> Canjear por físico: puede canjear por un lingote de oro físico iniciando una solicitud de venta a través del panel de control de la billetera Paxos en la página PAX Gold. Para canjear PAXG en lingotes de oro, deberá tener un mínimo de 430 PAXG más tarifas dado que los lingotes de oro London Good Delivery oscilan entre 370 y 430 oz. Tenga en cuenta que Paxos puede hacer que el lingote de oro se entregue de forma segura solo en bóvedas en el Reino Unido. Paxos mantiene reglas estrictas para el canje de oro físico. Solo las personas registradas en Paxos como titulares de cuentas pueden canjear oro. Otras personas no pueden canjear oro en nombre del titular de la cuenta.



Veremos lo que hacen LBMA o Dubai, pero el pequeño siempre se va a quedar con sus cristos "redimibles" en oro y poco va a oler las piedras doradas.


----------



## _______ (19 Dic 2022)

MIP dijo:


> El móvil de las chonis tiene oro en sus circuitos y contactos.
> 
> El oro tiene dos componentes, la de utilidad pura como metal en electronica, aeroespacial y en medicina como material biocompatible. Una vez leí que ese valor andaría aproximadamente por un cuarto y un quinto de su precio en dólares.
> 
> ...



Que opinas d LOS MODELOS S2F Y S2F CROSS asset de regresión linal, encajan tanto el oro la plata los diaantes como el real estate y bitcoin. De acuerdo al s2f de cada uno de ellos. La predicción son 500mil-1 millón por BTC en 2025

Echale un vistazo a los gráficos s2f y s2f cross asset


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Dic 2022)

MIP dijo:


> No son reales porque siguen dependiendo de la confianza en uno o más terceros para:
> 
> - realizar la emisión inicial
> - mantener el supply
> ...



Puedes decir que no te fias y por tanto te da lo mismo que sea una blockchain o no pero no puedes decir que no son aplicaciones reales de la blockchain.

Te gusten o no, existen. Si quieres, es fácil de entender porque están optando por soluciones en blockchain: es más transparente y trazable que una base de datos centralizada, lo que redunda en mayor confianza por parte de los participantes en el mercado.

Por lo demás, cualquier activo tangible que se tokenice tiene inevitablemente riesgo contraparte porque el token representa a un activo físico y depende de que el mercado de materias primas que lo emita cumpla con lo acordado y el token sea "igual de bueno" que lo que representa.

Los mercados donde se descubre el precio de los diferentes activos, utilizan tokens para facilitar los intercambios. Desde un mercado de azúcar a un exchange de criptos necesitan un token que represente el activo que se intercambia para facilitar la operativa.

En estos mercados, no es lo mismo un token auditable públicamente que uno que no lo sea. Por ese mismo motivo el gobierno ruso propone un sistema de comercio basado en una blockchain con tokens redimibles en oro.

Da lo mismo que te parezca que eso no es real, es lo que se está haciendo. No tienes que convencerme de nada, yo sólo te digo lo que hay. Eres tú quien cree que no es real aquello que no es como te gustaría que fuese.

No creo que negar la realidad vaya a cambiar el hecho de que se estén tokenizando los mercados de materias primas, tu mismo.



MIP dijo:


> De nuevo, no necesitas blockchain para asegurar “la transparencia” porque la información del supply depende de un tercero, que puede tener 1 de oro y crear 10 en tokens. La información sería transparentisima, pero fraudulenta y errónea.
> 
> Es decir, si te fías 100% del que mantiene el supply entonces te vale una base de datos SQL y un portal web de consulta, porque si quiere te va a engañar con blockchain o sin ella.
> 
> Que haya que ir explicando estas cosas a estas alturas tiene tela.



A mí no me tienes que explicar nada, explicaselo a todos los proyectos que hay en marcha... Diles que son muy tontos y que la única aplicación de la blockchain es el bitcoin. Lo mismo te hacen caso 



PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Los criptoactivos redimibles en oro son más peligrosos que las stables estilo Tether o las shitcoins de los exchanges.
> 
> No confío en ninguna auditoría.
> 
> ...



Es probable que no esté pensado para que los jugadores pequeños puedan operar con gramos de oro. A quien tiene que generar confianza es a los grandes jugadores que son los que operan en esos mercados.

La propuesta de Rusia parece más enfocada al comercio exterior pero en sus bancos comerciales los particulares pueden comprar y vender oro o crear cuentas en metales.


----------



## gapema (19 Dic 2022)

Si es que te tienes que reir


----------



## I1777 (19 Dic 2022)

Este hilo es para maximalistas de BTC sin duda, madre mia. Viven en una burbuja de fantasía, no digo que BTC no tenga algún tipo de futuro pero hay gente que no puede escuchar que mencionen "blockchain" que lo único que se les viene a la cabeza es bitcoin.

Las DLTs que se han creado (blockchains, DAGs, TEMPO, etc) serán las utilizadas para la digitalización del mundo y bitcoin no se ve por ningún lado en todo lo que se está preparando, a lo mucho le dejarán tener algún papel pero de lejos el papel maravilloso que los maximalistas creen.


La eliminación del papel con la iniciativa MLETR que digitalizará las facturas y todo el comercio interncional.
La digitalización del dinero, con los tokens creados específicamente para ellos, los cuales tienen que ofrecer interconexión con las CBDCs.
Y mas cosas que no se porque aun sigo investigando.
Y en todo eso, por ningún lado he visto a bitcoin.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (19 Dic 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1298200
> 
> 
> Si es que te tienes que reir








Ist Bitcoin tod? - Is Bitcoin dead?


Is bitcoin dead? Ist Bitcoin tod?




is-bitcoin-dead.com





Hasta la Wikimierda en el fondo nos da la razón



> Al tratarse de un sistema sin respaldo político alguno, ni de gobiernos ni de entidad económica ni financiera,* sus poseedores se encontrarían protegidos únicamente por las propiedades matemáticas y criptográficas en las que se basa.*


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (19 Dic 2022)

I1777 dijo:


> Este hilo es para maximalistas de BTC sin duda, madre mia. Viven en una burbuja de fantasía, no digo que BTC no tenga algún tipo de futuro pero hay gente que no puede escuchar que mencionen "blockchain" que lo único que se les viene a la cabeza es bitcoin.
> 
> Las DLTs que se han creado (blockchains, DAGs, TEMPO, etc) serán las utilizadas para la digitalización del mundo y bitcoin no se ve por ningún lado en todo lo que se está preparando, a lo mucho le dejarán tener algún papel pero de lejos el papel maravilloso que los maximalistas creen.
> 
> ...



Correcto.

@sociedadponzi tiene un buen hilo para tratar los temas que dices donde @Sr.Mojón da clases gratis y sencillas que no se encuentran fácilmente en español

Lo pongo en el post





La blockchain descentralizada - el hilo de los mecanismos de consenso


Abro este hilo para intentar resumir el mayor problema de blockchain que es encontrar un mecanismo de consenso realmente libre y viable. El mecanismo de consenso es el proceso usado para crear nuevas unidades de un token o una coin (seria bueno debatir en el hilo la diferencia entre ambos) tras...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## tolomeo (19 Dic 2022)

I1777 dijo:


> Este hilo es para maximalistas de BTC sin duda, madre mia. Viven en una burbuja de fantasía, no digo que BTC no tenga algún tipo de futuro pero hay gente que no puede escuchar que mencionen "blockchain" que lo único que se les viene a la cabeza es bitcoin.
> 
> Las DLTs que se han creado (blockchains, DAGs, TEMPO, etc) serán las utilizadas para la digitalización del mundo y bitcoin no se ve por ningún lado en todo lo que se está preparando, a lo mucho le dejarán tener algún papel pero de lejos el papel maravilloso que los maximalistas creen.
> 
> ...



Ni lo vas a ver en el 1984 versión 3.0 que se están montando


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (19 Dic 2022)

Solo puede quedar una. ¿Cuántas internets hay? Sólo una.


----------



## MIP (19 Dic 2022)

_______ dijo:


> Que opinas d LOS MODELOS S2F Y S2F CROSS asset de regresión linal, encajan tanto el oro la plata los diaantes como el real estate y bitcoin. De acuerdo al s2f de cada uno de ellos. La predicción son 500mil-1 millón por BTC en 2025
> 
> Echale un vistazo a los gráficos s2f y s2f cross asset



Llevo ya unos años en el trading y no creo mucho en ese tipo de modelos. Primero porque no es lo mismo una commodity con demanda industrial (plata) que otra con escasez ficticia (diamantes) que otra con demanda estacional. 

Y segundo porque si un modelo funciona el mercado intentará cancelarlo a través de los operadores que intentan anticiparse a la predicción. 

En mi modesta opinión Bitcoin tiene un poco de activo monetario, un poco de commodity y un poco de curva de adopción de tecnología, y es muy complicado hacer un modelo que no sea a toro pasado (donde todos los modelos funcionan).


----------



## MIP (20 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Te acabo de poner dos ejemplos reales de aplicación de la blockchain para tokenizar activos, oro en este caso pero ya existen aplicaciones reales para casi cualquier activo.
> .



Usar una blockchain para al final depender de la confianza de terceros es como usar una máquina de Rube Goldberg. 

Es real: si. Funciona: si. Se puede hacer mucho más sencillo y eficiente: también


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Dic 2022)

MIP dijo:


> Usar una blockchain para al final depender de la confianza de terceros es como usar una máquina de Rube Goldberg.
> 
> Es real: si. Funciona: si. Se puede hacer mucho más sencillo y eficiente: también



Cualquier mercado que sea la referencia en el descubrimiento del precio de un activo necesita profundidad de mercado. Al haber muchos participantes, estos mercados utilizan tokens que representan el activo para reducir los costes de transacción entre los participantes. Es decir, estos tokens hacen más eficiente al mercado, lo que atrae a más participantes que pueden operar con menores costes de transacción.

Esto ocurre en cualquier mercado, los exchanges de criptos no son una excepción Cuando alguien deja oro en las bóvedas del LBMA, este oro se tokeniza para facilitar las transacciones hasta el momento en que alguien solicite cambiar de nuevo el token que certifica la posesión por el oro que representa. Un exchange de criptos hace exactamente lo mismo.

Aquí es donde se trampea el sistema ya que estos mercados suelen emitir más tokens que activos... Por supuesto, estos mercados no resisten una auditoría sería como le ocurriría al LBMA o a Binance.

Esta forma de trampear el mercado es más fácil si el token es utilizado en una base de datos centralizada que si es utilizado sobre una blockchain que permita una auditoria pública del token y faciliten la trazabilidad del activo en el mercado a través del token que lo representa.

Te guste o no, los mercados de tangibles siempre van a depender de la confianza en que se va a cumplir con la entrega cuando se solicite. Eso no tiene solución, lo más que se puede hacer es un token que funcione en una blockchain (pública y trazable) para dificultar que se trampee el sistema.

Esa es la aplicación de la blockchain, la tokenizacion de activos para facilitar su intercambiabilidad. Lo que aplicado a los metales preciosos, el dinero real sobre el que se construye el sistema monetario, va a dar lugar a un patrón 2.0. Esto es lo que anuncia Rusia (tienes el link un par de post atrás).

Afirmar que la única aplicación de la blockchain es Bitcoin, es no haber entendido lo que supone la blockchain. Por eso te parece absurdo que casi todos los mercados de materias primas y otros activos se estén tokenizando sobre una blockchain.


----------



## frankie83 (20 Dic 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1298200
> 
> 
> Si es que te tienes que reir



y el Estado con E, sobrevivirá, o ya está muerto?


----------



## barborico (20 Dic 2022)

I1777 dijo:


> Este hilo es para maximalistas de BTC sin duda, madre mia. Viven en una burbuja de fantasía, no digo que BTC no tenga algún tipo de futuro pero hay gente que no puede escuchar que mencionen "blockchain" que lo único que se les viene a la cabeza es bitcoin.
> 
> Las DLTs que se han creado (blockchains, DAGs, TEMPO, etc) serán las utilizadas para la digitalización del mundo y bitcoin no se ve por ningún lado en todo lo que se está preparando, a lo mucho le dejarán tener algún papel pero de lejos el papel maravilloso que los maximalistas creen.
> 
> ...



Nigeria is retreating from its anti-crypto policy


----------



## kynes (20 Dic 2022)

barborico dijo:


> Nigeria is retreating from its anti-crypto policy



39 tiendas de una cadena. De momento. Pick and pay tiene más de 1000 tiendas en South Africa. Fees en torno a 70cts por transacción dicen.









We bought a loaf of bread from Pick n Pay with Bitcoin — and it just worked


MyBroadband tested paying with Bitcoin at Pick n Pay in Centurion Mall. Here’s how it works.




mybroadband.co.za













Pick n Pay rolling out Bitcoin payments across South Africa — starting with these 39 stores


Here is the list of 39 stores where Pick n Pay is testing Bitcoin Lightning Network payments.




mybroadband.co.za


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Dic 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Esa es la aplicación de la blockchain, la tokenizacion de activos para facilitar su intercambiabilidad.



Mal camino llevas en tu aprendizaje, Spielzeug. Muy mal camino. Es una pena.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (20 Dic 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1298200
> 
> 
> Si es que te tienes que reir



si binance no ha quebrado ya, es inquebrable ya ¿no?


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (20 Dic 2022)

Me resulta interesante y curioso este hilo de cómo está yendo y lo fácil que resulta manipular tachando a los maximalistas de ingenuos

Ver que un par de tetas puede reforzar el mensaje de shitcoiners y estafadores (sé que un maximalista me dirá que son lo mismo)





Ya he dicho en alguna ocasión que me incluyo entre los que no somos los mejores actores para Bitcoin, pero igualmente se discute cuánto ha podido contribuir CZ en la adopción de las cristos para luego en un mercado bajista, reconvertir a shitcoiners en maximalistas

O cómo el mismo Max Keyser genera antipatía y vuelve a maximalistas en shitcoiners 

Que cada uno se involucre con Bitcoin como le plazca, faltaría más


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (20 Dic 2022)

¿no pensáis que zCash es mejor que bitcoin? zCash es más privado!

(28) Zcash (ZEC) / Análisis de criptomoneda /¿Qué es?/ ¿Vale la pena?/ Predicción de precio 2021-2028 - YouTube


----------



## gapema (20 Dic 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> ¿no pensáis que zCash es mejor que bitcoin? zCash es más privado!
> 
> (28) Zcash (ZEC) / Análisis de criptomoneda /¿Qué es?/ ¿Vale la pena?/ Predicción de precio 2021-2028 - YouTube



Zcash es pos, y por lo tanto es una estafa


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (20 Dic 2022)

gapema dijo:


> Zcash es pos, y por lo tanto es una estafa



pero monero es pow, no sería mejor que btc al ser más anónimo?


----------



## I1777 (20 Dic 2022)

barborico dijo:


> Nigeria is retreating from its anti-crypto policy



Si entendieras para donde va el mundo, no te burlaras de lo que dije. Es una oportunidad única y la desaprovecharán por fijarse solo en bitcoin. Prácticamente se creen visionarios por creer en bitcoin pero por eso mismo no son visionarios, porque no pueden ver mas allá de eso.


----------



## Geldschrank (20 Dic 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> pero monero es pow, no sería mejor que btc al ser más anónimo?



Para ser anónimo necesita volumen para "barajar" la cripto y no lo tiene.


----------



## gapema (20 Dic 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> pero monero es pow, no sería mejor que btc al ser más anónimo?



Para mi Monero es la posible excepción que confirma la regla de que todas las altcoins son estafas.

Tiene muchos problemas y solo el tiempo dirá si se resuelven o no, como el volumen que dice el conforero. Bitcoin pasó por muchos problemas y los ha resuelto, veremos que pasa con Monero.


----------



## Larsil (20 Dic 2022)

En mi opiniún la mejor es Nano. Lsxiaue lsxiaue lsxiaue lsxia u e a e ooooooooooooooooo. Elo elo elo elo,


----------



## Pirro (20 Dic 2022)

Bitcoin alcanzó el éxito por ser descentralizado, neutral, incensurable y sin riesgo de contraparte y la nueva revolución que venden los massmierdas serían monedas centralizadas, de un bando geopolítico, censurables y con riesgos de contraparte, pero eso sí, con _bloshein_. Eso es lo que va a "desbancar" a Bitcoin 

Y es que los mismos massmierdas que sugieren veladamente al populacho no invertir en Bitcoin sino en shitcoin paraestatales son los putos mismos que hace menos de un año sugerían al populacho incoluarse la infecta y experimental ponzoña transgénica. Era tan fácil en aquel entonces atisbar el fracaso de aquello como lo es hoy en día atisbar el éxito de Bitcoin.

Por supuesto que cada cual haga lo que le salga de los cojones con su dinero y con su salud.


----------



## McNulty (21 Dic 2022)

A muchos nocoiners le suena a chino cuando se habla de descentralización. Aquí un ejemplo muy bonito y simple.


----------



## El Anarquista (21 Dic 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> A muchos nocoiners le suena a chino cuando se habla de descentralización. Aquí un ejemplo muy bonito y simple.



Realidad: (todas las empresas mineras en manos de Black Rock y Estados Unidos)....

Yo sé lo que es la DESCENTRALIZACIÓN y como lo sé también sé que bitcoin no lo es, otra cosa es que sea lo más "descentralizado" que existe ahora mismo... Bitcoin era más descentralizado cuando la gente podía minar en su puta casa :-D...


----------



## McNulty (21 Dic 2022)

El Anarquista dijo:


> Realidad: (todas las empresas mineras en manos de Black Rock y Estados Unidos)....
> 
> Yo sé lo que es la DESCENTRALIZACIÓN y como lo sé también sé que bitcoin no lo es, *otra cosa es que sea lo más "descentralizado"* que existe ahora mismo... Bitcoin era más descentralizado cuando la gente podía minar en su puta casa :-D...



Pues me quedo con eso hamijo.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (21 Dic 2022)

El CEO de Paxful quita etherium de su plataforma



"Los tokens que ha generado $ETH han sido estafas que han robado miles de millones a las personas. Le han robado un impulso valioso a Bitcoin y nos han costado años en nuestra misión".


----------



## kynes (21 Dic 2022)

Core scientific declara oficialmente bancarrota. Minaron por encima de sus posibilidades. 200k+ ASICS se van al paro.

Core Scientific Files for Bankruptcy as Crypto Winter Lingers


----------



## ChosLive (21 Dic 2022)

Se creían que regalaban el dinero, cuando en la minería realmente el margen es muy muy pequeño y hay gran competencia.


----------



## MIP (21 Dic 2022)

Sacada de rabo del CEO de Paxful explicando a sus usuarios por que retira todas las shitcoins de su exchange, incluido ETH. 





Spielzeug dijo:


> Afirmar que la única aplicación de la blockchain es Bitcoin, es no haber entendido lo que supone la blockchain. Por eso te parece absurdo que casi todos los mercados de materias primas y otros activos se estén tokenizando sobre una blockchain.



No, el que no ha entendido nada eres tú, pero no es una o dos cosas, es que estás aún varios órdenes de magnitud por detrás. 

Ese viaje que tú aún no has empezado yo ya lo hice hace tiempo, y a ti puede que te lleve algo más pero también terminarás haciéndolo. 

Igual el artículo de más arriba te puede ayudar a entender mejor.


----------



## Rajoy (21 Dic 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Core scientific declara oficialmente bancarrota. Minaron por encima de sus posibilidades. 200k+ ASICS se van al paro.
> 
> Core Scientific Files for Bankruptcy as Crypto Winter Lingers



Kynes infor … malmetiendo, para variar.
Que haya quebrado Core Scientific no significa que esos ASICS se vayan necesariamente al paro.
La propia CORZ ya ha dicho que piensa seguir minando. Y sino son ellos, esos ASICS acabarán funcionando en otra parte.
Veremos si es paro o solo unas pequeñas vacaciones …


----------



## kynes (21 Dic 2022)

Rajoy dijo:


> Kynes infor … malmetiendo, para variar.
> Que haya quebrado Core Scientific no significa que esos ASICS se vayan necesariamente al paro.
> La propia CORZ ya ha dicho que piensa seguir minando. Y sino son ellos, esos ASICS acabarán funcionando en otra parte.
> Veremos si es paro o solo unas pequeñas vacaciones …



Quieren seguir minando estando en bancarrota. No pasa nada se sigue minando a base de simpa.


----------



## CI190 (21 Dic 2022)

Que se lo digan a Donal Trump, que de bancarrotas tiene bastante experiencia y ahí sigue


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## barborico (24 Dic 2022)

Distribution of Power in DAGs and Blockchains


In blockchains, the power is concentrated in a few centers, while in DAGs it is more evenly distributed among users




blog.obyte.org


----------



## Kartoffeln (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Larsil (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## |SNaKe| (25 Dic 2022)

Somos Religión,
Somos los discípulos de Satoshi,
La Fe es nuestro bastión.

No olvidéis nunca esto, para luchar contra esa panda de hijos de puta que domina el mundo, necesitamos Fe, necesitamos creer, Bitcoin es una religión y asi debe ser para poder alcanzar la victoria. Nos han encerrado en casa por un falso virus, nos han robado nuestro dinero a base de inflación, son los que deciden que vayamos a una guerra, son los que deciden tus derechos y obligaciones. Son el mal en persona, no tienen suficiente con poder imprimir el dinero que les salga de la polla, encima te cobran impuestos, lo único que quieren es ahogarte en vida, que no puedas pensar por ti mismo, duerme trabaja y paga.

Pero no hijos de puta, nosotros los discípulos de Satoshi no vamos a vivir de rodillas, nos coméis la polla con vuestro miedo, nos importa una mierda el dinero, nos importa una mierda el precio de Bitcoin, tenemos Los Santos cojones de aguantar pérdidas del 90%, nos la pela hijos de puta, nosotros lo que queremos es veros sufrir, vengar a Satoshi en la cruz, Bitcoin es nuestra arma, y os queremos ver hundidos, porque somos religión, tenemos Fe, creemos en nuestro dios, vosotros no creéis en nada, solo en vuestro sucio dinero. Nosotros queremos un mundo mejor, un mundo más justo para nuestros hijos y tenemos la Fe de nuestra parte.

Recordarlo.

Somos Religión,
Somos los discípulos de Satoshi,
La Fe es nuestro bastión.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (25 Dic 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Somos Religión,
> Somos los discípulos de Satoshi,
> La Fe es nuestro bastión.
> 
> ...



Amén. Feliz navidad, hamijos de la internec.


----------



## fary (25 Dic 2022)

Larsil dijo:


>



Buena mierda muerta pollavieja con moho. Sera por criptos... Yo paso de btc pero el spam de nano sobra


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (26 Dic 2022)

Larsil dijo:


>



Esto es verdad?


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (26 Dic 2022)

Larsil dijo:


>



Si las transaction fees son tan altas, ser minero para cobrar transacciones será un negocio muy lucrativo y entrarán más mineros a competir por esos beneficios lo que hará bajar la fees, no?


----------



## Pirro (26 Dic 2022)

Larsil dijo:


>



El artículo me parece una gilipollez digna de vendedor de crecepelo. La premisa es un colapso de Bitcoin basado en una caída de rentabilidad de la minería y una espiral alcista de las comisiones cuando ambas situaciones son reguladas por el mercado, que en este caso no es otra cosa que el libre albedrío de las personas.

Un minero mina porque quiere, si le deja de ser rentable en términos económicos o personales deja de minar. Si muchos llegan a la misma conclusión caerá el hashrate, haciendo que para otros sea rentable minar. Y todo ello sin considerar a los que minan porque sí, sin esperar rendimientos. Es lo que ha venido sucediendo hasta ahora y nada indica que deje de suceder en el futuro.

Respecto a las comisiones, e ignorando las soluciones actuales y futuras de segunda capa - e ignorar eso es estúpido- la solución al problema también se basa en criterios de mercado. Si son demasiado elevadas o demasiado lentas, los usuarios emplearán otros medios para transaccionar ajustándose el precio de Bitcoin y por tanto las comisiones nominadas en satoshi.

Ni lo uno ni lo otro implica un colapso de Bitcoin, sino en todo caso un hipotético ajuste de precio futuro y obvia además algo fundamental. Bitcoin NO TIENE QUE SER RENTABLE. Que lo sea en momentos históricos concretos y delimitados es un efecto colateral positivo de su implantación y uso, pero no es ni fin ni objetivo.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (26 Dic 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> El artículo me parece una gilipollez digna de vendedor de crecepelo. La premisa es un colapso de Bitcoin basado en una caída de rentabilidad de la minería y una espiral alcista de las comisiones cuando ambas situaciones son reguladas por el mercado, que en este caso no es otra cosa que el libre albedrío de las personas.
> 
> Un minero mina porque quiere, si le deja de ser rentable en términos económicos o personales deja de minar. Si muchos llegan a la misma conclusión caerá el hashrate, haciendo que para otros sea rentable minar. Y todo ello sin considerar a los que minan porque sí, sin esperar rendimientos. Es lo que ha venido sucediendo hasta ahora y nada indica que deje de suceder en el futuro.
> 
> ...



Cual es el objetivo de bitcoin entonces?


----------



## Pirro (26 Dic 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Cual es el objetivo de bitcoin entonces?



Permitir el intercambio de valor entre distintas partes sin necesidad de intermediación financiera e impidiendo el doble gasto. Está en el white paper de Bitcoin. 

A partir de ahí, cuando hablamos de "objetivos" hablamos de objetivos personales de sujetos concretos, pero no de objetivos de Bitcoin.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (26 Dic 2022)

Al igual que en otros campos, la pregunta sería "por qué?" y no "para qué?"


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Larsil (27 Dic 2022)

Pirro dijo:


> El artículo me parece una gilipollez digna de vendedor de crecepelo. La premisa es un colapso de Bitcoin basado en una caída de rentabilidad de la minería y una espiral alcista de las comisiones cuando ambas situaciones son reguladas por el mercado, que en este caso no es otra cosa que el libre albedrío de las personas.
> 
> Un minero mina porque quiere, si le deja de ser rentable en términos económicos o personales deja de minar. Si muchos llegan a la misma conclusión caerá el hashrate, haciendo que para otros sea rentable minar. Y todo ello sin considerar a los que minan porque sí, sin esperar rendimientos. Es lo que ha venido sucediendo hasta ahora y nada indica que deje de suceder en el futuro.
> 
> ...



Es regulado por la deuda.
Él Nano es mucho mejor en todo lo que dices ahí que él Bitcoin.
Un nano siempre será un nano.
No tiene costes en las transacciones y no tiene ni va a tener inflación.


----------



## Larsil (27 Dic 2022)

3 Crypto Networks With Transaction Cost < $1




$XRP (Ripple): $0.0002




$XLM (Stellar): $0.000001




$XNO (Nano): $0


----------



## I1777 (28 Dic 2022)

un tweet para los maxis de bitcoin


----------



## gapema (28 Dic 2022)

I1777 dijo:


> un tweet para los maxis de bitcoin



‍♂

Casi 2023 y seguimos con estas subnormalidades


----------



## FatalFary (28 Dic 2022)

I1777 dijo:


> un tweet para los maxis de bitcoin



¿Otra vez contando como minero a cada pool entero en lugar de cada minero particular y auténtico soberano de lo que hace con su hardware?


----------



## I1777 (28 Dic 2022)

@FatalFary @gapema si quieren poner sus argumentos háganlo en el hilo de Twitter, ahí tendrán quien les rebata su defensa.


----------



## FatalFary (28 Dic 2022)

I1777 dijo:


> @FatalFary @gapema si quieren poner sus argumentos háganlo en el hilo de Twitter, ahí tendrán quien les rebata su defensa.



Ni tengo cuenta en redes sociales, ni pienso tener nunca. Lo normal siendo como soy antisocial.


----------



## gapema (28 Dic 2022)

I1777 dijo:


> @FatalFary @gapema si quieren poner sus argumentos háganlo en el hilo de Twitter, ahí tendrán quien les rebata su defensa.



No tengo ningún interés en que suba el precio de bitcoin, quien quiera seguir quemando su dinero con shitcoins es libre de hacerlo


----------



## |SNaKe| (29 Dic 2022)

¿Habéis probado Nostr?

GitHub - nostr-protocol/nostr: a truly censorship-resistant alternative to Twitter that has a chance of working


----------



## Klapaucius (29 Dic 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> ¿Habéis probado Nostr?
> 
> GitHub - nostr-protocol/nostr: a truly censorship-resistant alternative to Twitter that has a chance of working



Qué pasa si quieres borrar información que publicaste? Se va a quedar para siempre en la blockchain?


----------



## |SNaKe| (29 Dic 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Qué pasa si quieres borrar información que publicaste? Se va a quedar para siempre en la blockchain?



No es una blockchain, ni es p2p, hay que entender su arquitectura para comprenderlo.

Si se pueden borrar post pero lo tiene que implementar tanto el relay como el cliente.

Un dibujo que te ayudara a entenderlo, cualquier duda que tengáis estaré encanto de resolverla ya que estoy participando activamente en el proyecto:


----------



## Nailuj2000 (29 Dic 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> ¿Habéis probado Nostr?
> 
> GitHub - nostr-protocol/nostr: a truly censorship-resistant alternative to Twitter that has a chance of working




Sí, yo tengo relay funcionando para hacer pruebas. Ya he hecho unas cuantas, con javascript y php, y me parece un invento cojonudo.
Ahora quiero hacer un relay, pero con php. Ya tenía un servidor socket al que me conecto con websockets desde las web, y quiero que en lugar de usar ese servidor, poder usar cualquier relay nostr. 
Esto sirve, por ejemplo, para tener el típico "chat de soporte", o para implementar comet en tablas de datos, etc. Y poder usar nostr para eso, sin necesitar un server adhoc, es la ostia.


----------



## |SNaKe| (29 Dic 2022)

Nailuj2000 dijo:


> Sí, yo tengo relay funcionando para hacer pruebas. Ya he hecho unas cuantas, con javascript y php, y me parece un invento cojonudo.
> Ahora quiero hacer un relay, pero con php. Ya tenía un servidor socket al que me conecto con websockets desde las web, y quiero que en lugar de usar ese servidor, poder usar cualquier relay nostr.
> Esto sirve, por ejemplo, para tener el típico "chat de soporte", o para implementar comet en tablas de datos, etc. Y poder usar nostr para eso, sin necesitar un server adhoc, es la ostia.



Adjunto esto por si alguien quiere montarse un relay.

GitHub - Cameri/nostream: A Nostr Relay written in TypeScript


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (29 Dic 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> No es una blockchain, ni es p2p, hay que entender su arquitectura para comprenderlo.
> 
> Si se pueden borrar post pero lo tiene que implementar tanto el relay como el cliente.
> 
> ...



Instalar eso es chungo ¿no?


----------



## Klapaucius (29 Dic 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> No es una blockchain, ni es p2p, hay que entender su arquitectura para comprenderlo.
> 
> Si se pueden borrar post pero lo tiene que implementar tanto el relay como el cliente.
> 
> ...



Gracias, me estoy empapando viendo el video original.

Empieza a partir del minuto 14


----------



## |SNaKe| (29 Dic 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Instalar eso es chungo ¿no?



La verdad es que no, instalar el cliente es una chorrada:

Damus para iOS es como twitter.
Nostros para Android.

Y tienes clientes web.

La diferencia con las redes sociales convencionales es que no tienes que dar ningún dato, te creas un usuarios que es una clave de hexadecimal y a postear sin censura ni publicidad. 

Un servidor puede banearte pero no todos y en todo caso te puedes montar tu propio servidor en 5 minutos.

Os dejo una web con recursos:

awesome-nostr


----------



## |SNaKe| (29 Dic 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Gracias, me estoy empapando viendo el video original.
> 
> Empieza a partir del minuto 14



Es video es fundamental para entenderlo, es algo tan simple y elegante...hemos estado haciendo el subnormal durante años, sobre todo porque se ha intentando usar blockchain y p2p y no hacia falta, esto es simple y funciona.

Además es un buen golpe a todos los globalistas y esta construido por bitcoiners y para bitcoiners, de hecho su creador es fiatfaj, el que desarrollo entre otras cosas el bot de telegram lntxbot. (fiatjaf - Overview)

Realmente Nostr es un protocolo no una aplicación, alrededor suyo se pueden construir aplicaciones como twitter en el caso de Damus o telegram en el caso de Anigma, incluso foros o Reddit. Se esta usando tambien para enviar mensajes a dispositivos con Home Assitant.

Lo he comentado en otros sitios, esa sensación solo la he tenido con Linux y Bitcoin, esto es algo grande.

El propio creador de twitter @Jack que es bitcoiner la esta financiando.

Y lo más importante, esto es como bitcoin, Nostr no tiene dueño, no hay una empresa detrás, no puedes ser censurado, tu mismo te puedes montar un relay.


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (29 Dic 2022)

Lo bueno de este "criptoinvierno" es que creará más maximalistas


----------



## |SNaKe| (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Red Star (30 Dic 2022)

Fiji's New Pro-Bitcoin Prime Minister Ponders Legal Tender Bill: Report | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





Atentos pues.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Dic 2022)

Dejad de utilizar el hilo de Bitcoin para promocionar scamcoins


----------



## Klapaucius (30 Dic 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Dejad de utilizar el hilo de Bitcoin para promocionar scamcoins



Nostr no es una crypto


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Dic 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Nostr no es una crypto



Ok. Mis disculpas. Tienes razón. Ahora que leo con más atención, tiene pinta de ser una especie de aplicación de mensajería tipo clusters.

La pregunta clave ahí sería saber, si no hay cadena de bloques que consensúe la información que maneja la red, cómo se almacenan los mensajes intercambiados y dónde.

Eso en un sistema pseudoanónimo que el que se plantea, siempre supone un riesgo para el que almacena.


----------



## |SNaKe| (30 Dic 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ok. Mis disculpas. Tienes razón. Ahora que leo con más atención, tiene pinta de ser una especie de aplicación de mensajería tipo clusters.
> 
> La pregunta clave ahí sería saber, si no hay cadena de bloques que consensúe la información que maneja la red, cómo se almacenan los mensajes intercambiados y dónde.
> 
> Eso en un sistema pseudoanónimo que el que se plantea, siempre supone un riesgo para el que almacena.



Lo primero es que la red esta hecha por bitcoiners, de hecho el protocolo lo creo Fiatjat que es un reconocido bitcoiner con grandes aportaciones a Lightning Network.

La gracia del protocolo es hacerlo muy simple y fácil para los servidores y que sean los clientes quienes añaden complejidad. Los servidores son servidores http que sirven y almacenan notas json en una base de datos. Estas notas se firman con la clave privada de cada usuario, por lo tanto nadie puede suplantar tu identidad.

Los servidores no se comunican entre si, cuando tu usas un cliente tu decides a cuantos servidores te conectas y si por ejemplo estas conectado a 10 servidores tus notas se replican en estos 10 servidores. Para que tu puedas leer mis notas debes de estar conectado a al menos un servidor en común.

La gracia de que los servidores no se comuniquen entre si es que no se pueda replicar la censura. Te pueden banear de un servidor pero hay muchos otros o te puedes montar tu uno mismo.

La red es anónima, tu única identificación es una clave hexadecimal generada aleatoriamente o que tu puedes minar (por temas de spam).

Es más, puedes tener una única clave privada y varias claves publicas, con lo cual con una misma clave privada podrías gestionar varias identidades.

Añado esta información para que se entienda todo mejor.

GitHub - nostr-protocol/nostr: a truly censorship-resistant alternative to Twitter that has a chance of working

*nostr - Notes and Other Stuff Transmitted by Relays*
The simplest open protocol that is able to create a censorship-resistant global "social" network once and for all.

It doesn't rely on any trusted central server, hence it is resilient; it is based on cryptographic keys and signatures, so it is tamperproof; it does not rely on P2P techniques, therefore it works.

This is a work-in-progress. Join the Telegram group!

*Very short summary of how it works, if you don't plan to read anything else:*
Everybody runs a client. It can be a native client, a web client, etc. To publish something, you write a post, sign it with your key and send it to multiple relays (servers hosted by someone else, or yourself). To get updates from other people, you ask multiple relays if they know anything about these other people. Anyone can run a relay. A relay is very simple and dumb. It does nothing besides accepting posts from some people and forwarding to others. Relays don't have to be trusted. Signatures are verified on the client side.

How to start using Nostr

Nostr client feature comparison

List of projects built on Nostr

*This is needed because other solutions are broken:*
*The problem with Twitter*

Twitter has ads;
Twitter uses bizarre techniques to keep you addicted;
Twitter doesn't show an actual historical feed from people you follow;
Twitter bans people;
Twitter shadowbans people.
Twitter has a lot of spam.
*The problem with Mastodon and similar programs*

User identities are attached to domain names controlled by third-parties;
Server owners can ban you, just like Twitter; Server owners can also block other servers;
Migration between servers is an afterthought and can only be accomplished if servers cooperate. It doesn't work in an adversarial environment (all followers are lost);
There are no clear incentives to run servers, therefore they tend to be run by enthusiasts and people who want to have their name attached to a cool domain. Then, users are subject to the despotism of a single person, which is often worse than that of a big company like Twitter, and they can't migrate out;
Since servers tend to be run amateurishly, they are often abandoned after a while — which is effectively the same as banning everybody;
It doesn't make sense to have a ton of servers if updates from every server will have to be painfully pushed (and saved!) to a ton of other servers. This point is exacerbated by the fact that servers tend to exist in huge numbers, therefore more data has to be passed to more places more often;
For the specific example of video sharing, ActivityPub enthusiasts realized it would be completely impossible to transmit video from server to server the way text notes are, so they decided to keep the video hosted only from the single instance where it was posted to, which is similar to the Nostr approach.
*The problem with SSB (Secure Scuttlebutt)*

It doesn't have many problems. I think it's great. In fact, I was going to use it as a basis for this, but
its protocol is too complicated because it wasn't thought about being an open protocol at all. It was just written in JavaScript in probably a quick way to solve a specific problem and grew from that, therefore it has weird and unnecessary quirks like signing a JSON string which must strictly follow the rules of _ECMA-262 6th Edition_;
It insists on having a chain of updates from a single user, which feels unnecessary to me and something that adds bloat and rigidity to the thing — each server/user needs to store all the chain of posts to be sure the new one is valid. Why? (Maybe they have a good reason);
It is not as simple as Nostr, as it was primarily made for P2P syncing, with "pubs" being an afterthought;
Still, it may be worth considering using SSB instead of this custom protocol and just adapting it to the client-relay server model, because reusing a standard is always better than trying to get people in a new one.
*The problem with other solutions that require everybody to run their own server*

They require everybody to run their own server;
Sometimes people can still be censored in these because domain names can be censored.
*How does Nostr work?*

There are two components: clients and relays. Each user runs a client. Anyone can run a relay.
Every user is identified by a public key. Every post is signed. Every client validates these signatures.
Clients fetch data from relays of their choice and publish data to other relays of their choice. A relay doesn't talk to another relay, only directly to users.
For example, to "follow" someone a user just instructs their client to query the relays it knows for posts from that public key.
On startup, a client queries data from all relays it knows for all users it follows (for example, all updates from the last day), then displays that data to the user chronologically.
A "post" can contain any kind of structured data, but the most used ones are going to find their way into the standard so all clients and relays can handle them seamlessly.
*How does it solve the problems the networks above can't?*

Users getting banned and servers being closed
A relay can block a user from publishing anything there, but that has no effect on them as they can still publish to other relays. Since users are identified by a public key, they don't lose their identities and their follower base when they get banned.
Instead of requiring users to manually type new relay addresses (although this should also be supported), whenever someone you're following posts a server recommendation, the client should automatically add that to the list of relays it will query.
If someone is using a relay to publish their data but wants to migrate to another one, they can publish a server recommendation to that previous relay and go;
If someone gets banned from many relays such that they can't get their server recommendations broadcasted, they may still let some close friends know through other means with which relay they are publishing now. Then, these close friends can publish server recommendations to that new server, and slowly, the old follower base of the banned user will begin finding their posts again from the new relay.
All of the above is valid too for when a relay ceases its operations.

Censorship-resistance
Each user can publish their updates to any number of relays.
A relay can charge a fee (the negotiation of that fee is outside of the protocol for now) from users to publish there, which ensures censorship-resistance (there will always be some Russian server willing to take your money in exchange for serving your posts).

Spam
If spam is a concern for a relay, it can require payment for publication or some other form of authentication, such as an email address or phone, and associate these internally with a pubkey that then gets to publish to that relay — or other anti-spam techniques, like hashcash or captchas. If a relay is being used as a spam vector, it can easily be unlisted by clients, which can continue to fetch updates from other relays.

Data storage
For the network to stay healthy, there is no need for hundreds of active relays. In fact, it can work just fine with just a handful, given the fact that new relays can be created and spread through the network easily in case the existing relays start misbehaving. Therefore, the amount of data storage required, in general, is relatively less than Mastodon or similar software.
Or considering a different outcome: one in which there exist hundreds of niche relays run by amateurs, each relaying updates from a small group of users. The architecture scales just as well: data is sent from users to a single server, and from that server directly to the users who will consume that. It doesn't have to be stored by anyone else. In this situation, it is not a big burden for any single server to process updates from others, and having amateur servers is not a problem.

Video and other heavy content
It's easy for a relay to reject large content, or to charge for accepting and hosting large content. When information and incentives are clear, it's easy for the market forces to solve the problem.

Techniques to trick the user
Each client can decide how to best show posts to users, so there is always the option of just consuming what you want in the manner you want — from using an AI to decide the order of the updates you'll see to just reading them in chronological order.


----------



## |SNaKe| (30 Dic 2022)

Cualquier duda estaré encantando de responderla, es hora de joder a los globalistas.

Dinero y bancos = Bitcoin
Redes Sociales = Nostr
Mensajeria Privada = Keet

La descentralización de aplicaciones nos devuelve el poder en el cyberespacio.


----------



## barborico (30 Dic 2022)

¿Donde habré leído yo eso de "simplicity is beauty"?






View the profile of tonych
 

View the profile of tonych



bitcointalk.org


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (30 Dic 2022)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> ¿Habéis probado Nostr?
> 
> GitHub - nostr-protocol/nostr: a truly censorship-resistant alternative to Twitter that has a chance of working



Yo sí, acabo de crear hilo en el general.






Nostr - red social global y resistente a censura


He utilizado el buscador y veo que no hay ningún hilo ni mención. Jack Dorsey (el creador de twitter) donó hace unos días 14 BTC (250.000$) para contribuir a su desarrollo: Es más bien un protocolo abierto de comunicación, cualquiera puede crear un cliente y empezar a publicar mensajes...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (31 Dic 2022)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Yo sí, acabo de crear hilo en el general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dejad de ponerme thanks y resubid el hilo joder


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2023)

Bitcoin es machista y acaparado por hombres blancos cristianos y heteros, hay que redistribuir Bitcoin a charos y porqueyolovalguistas.


Guarda estas palabras


----------



## gapema (2 Ene 2023)

Pobre spitbug


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2023)

gapema dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313797
> 
> 
> Pobre spitbug



Loool hahahahah cuando el euro y el dólar no valgan ni el papel sobre el que se pintan o el bit sobre el que corren... Y no quede más remedio que ocnfiacar ya verás que risas escapando con el oro jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja @Spielzeug


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (2 Ene 2023)

gapema dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313797
> 
> 
> Pobre spitbug



oro del que cagó el moro


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (2 Ene 2023)

si te metes un trezor en el ojete puedes escapar con tus btc


----------



## _______ (2 Ene 2023)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> si te metes un trezor en el ojete puedes escapar con tus btc



No hace falta soy lo suficientemente responsable como para romper quemar y arrojar al fondo del mar los restos se mi trezor y volar o ir a pie a cualquier país del mundo con mis Bitcoins en la cabeza.


----------



## Rajoy (3 Ene 2023)

gapema dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1313797
> 
> 
> Pobre spitbug



Si tiene que escondérselo en el recto en un intento de que no se lo quiten o lo machaquen a impuestos, está claro que no es suyo o, al menos, no lo es al 100% … ni de lejos.

En este mundo de ladrones y piratas legales, cada vez estamos más cerca del “no tendrás nada y serás feliz”.

Qué tranquilidad da tener las claves privadas de algo indetectable, inembargable, fácilmente convertible y transportable !


----------



## jaime llorente (3 Ene 2023)

Bitcoin será la mejor inversion en los proximos años, para los mas novatos os puede ayudar este articulo de criptomonedas ¿Qué son las criptomonedas y cómo invertir?【GUIA 2023】 os recomiendo explorar los artículos que hay porque están muy completos y cuando empece me sirvieron de ayuda


----------



## Sota_de_bitcoins (3 Ene 2023)

Hoy se cumplen 14 años del arranque de Bitcoin, brvtal.


----------



## Larsil (4 Ene 2023)

Lo bonito es que sea público, no privado.


----------



## McNulty (4 Ene 2023)

|SNaKe| dijo:


> Cualquier duda estaré encantando de responderla, es hora de joder a los globalistas.
> 
> Dinero y bancos = Bitcoin
> Redes Sociales = Nostr
> ...



Que buena pinta tienen, habrá que estar atentos.


----------



## Larsil (5 Ene 2023)

LUCHA CONTRA EL FUD! #Bitcoin - YouTube

Buenísimo.


----------



## Red Star (5 Ene 2023)

Key bitcoin developer calls on FBI to recover $3.6M in digital coin


So much for enthusiasts championing the decentralization of cryptocurrencies.




arstechnica.com






Cuidado pues.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (5 Ene 2023)

Red Star dijo:


> Key bitcoin developer calls on FBI to recover $3.6M in digital coin
> 
> 
> So much for enthusiasts championing the decentralization of cryptocurrencies.
> ...



creo que este tío tenía como tres millones de dólares en btc en una hot wallet en su laptop en una especie de configuración hecha por él mismo... en un laptop conectado a internet


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Ene 2023)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> creo que este tío tenía como tres millones de dólares en btc en una hot wallet en su laptop en una especie de configuración hecha por él mismo... en un laptop conectado a internet



Hay que ser gilipollas. Con toda esa pasta, yo me permitiría el lujo de tener el laptop guardado en la caja fuerte y usaría otro para mirar porno.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (5 Ene 2023)

Ahora también imprimen dinero en los aviones:


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (5 Ene 2023)

Los cajeros de BTC en España reculan y ahora permiten cambiar BTC a fiat sin necesidad de identificarse dentro de determinadas cantidades:

_Transacciones iguales o superiores a 1000€ requieren escaneo de documento de identidad en vigor. Aplicable también en varias tracciones relacionadas realizadas en un corto periodo de tiempo.






Shitcoins.club compra y vende Bitcoin a través del cajero


Vende tus criptomonedas y retira el efectivo a través del cajero. Verifica estado de tus transacciónes. Comprueba las ubicaciones y tarifas. Encuentra instrucciones del uso.




shitcoins.club




_


----------



## Pirro (5 Ene 2023)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> creo que este tío tenía como tres millones de dólares en btc en una hot wallet en su laptop en una especie de configuración hecha por él mismo... en un laptop conectado a internet



Si las claves no tocan un dispositivo conectado a Internet y no reutilizas direcciones desde las que ya se han enviado BTC veo virtualmente imposible el hackeo. Lo mismo a este le robó alguien muy cercano a él.


----------



## ChosLive (5 Ene 2023)

Pirro dijo:


> Si las claves no tocan un dispositivo conectado a Internet y no reutilizas direcciones desde las que ya se han enviado BTC veo virtualmente imposible el hackeo. Lo mismo a este le robó alguien muy cercano a él.



¿Y si reutilizas direcciones si te pueden hackear? Como?


----------



## Pirro (5 Ene 2023)

ChosLive dijo:


> ¿Y si reutilizas direcciones si te pueden hackear? Como?



Los pormenores técnicos los desconozco, pero se recomienda no reutilizar direcciones desde las que ya has hecho algún envío.


----------



## ChosLive (5 Ene 2023)

No entiendo por qué


----------



## Larsil (5 Ene 2023)

Pero nano es mejor.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Ene 2023)

ChosLive dijo:


> No entiendo por qué



Porque daña tu anonimicidad y porque, en el caso de que alguna gran potencia lograse suficiente computación cuántica multipropósito, podría emplear la firma de la transacción con su correspondiente clave pública y obtener la clave privada, lo que le permitiría tener acceso a todos los bitcoins que fuesen enviados a esa dirección Bitcoin desde ese momento.

Por eso se recomienda recibir bitcoins una sola vez en cada dirección y nunca reutilizarlas.


----------



## Rajoy (Sábado a la(s) 1:12 PM)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ….
> 
> Por eso se recomienda *recibir* bitcoins una sola vez en cada dirección y nunca reutilizarlas.



Con respecto a, teóricamente, obtener la clave privada de una dirección, el problema sería *enviar* más de una vez desde una dirección, no recibir, no es cierto ?

Recibir muchas transacciones en una dirección sólo, obviamente afecta a tu privacidad ya que no dispersa la información acerca de tus bitcoins como si utilizas muchas direcciones.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (Sábado a la(s) 1:36 PM)

Rajoy dijo:


> Con respecto a, teóricamente, obtener la clave privada de una dirección, el problema sería *enviar* más de una vez desde una dirección, no recibir, no es cierto ?
> 
> Recibir muchas transacciones en una dirección sólo, obviamente afecta a tu privacidad ya que no dispersa la información acerca de tus bitcoins como si utilizas muchas direcciones.



Sí. Es mucho más correcto lo que tú recalcas


----------



## Red Star (Sábado a la(s) 5:04 PM)

Rajoy dijo:


> Con respecto a, teóricamente, obtener la clave privada de una dirección, el problema sería *enviar* más de una vez desde una dirección, no recibir, no es cierto ?
> 
> Recibir muchas transacciones en una dirección sólo, obviamente afecta a tu privacidad ya que no dispersa la información acerca de tus bitcoins como si utilizas muchas direcciones.



Exacto. El problema es enviar varias veces desde la misma dirección. Al enviar, haces uso de la clave privada para firmar la transacción. Cada firma debilita la clave privada, dado que expone un ejemplo de uso y por lo tanto reduce el espacio de búsqueda dentro del intervalo de números posibles.


----------



## ChosLive (Sábado a la(s) 6:20 PM)

¿Y como se envía BTC desde una dirección diferente a la que tienes tus BTC?


----------



## Rajoy (Sábado a la(s) 6:58 PM)

ChosLive dijo:


> ¿Y como se envía BTC desde una dirección diferente a la que tienes tus BTC?



Si utilizas cualquier wallet determinístico (los que se generan a partir de una semilla de 12 ó 24 palabras), se crean cientos o miles de direcciones en el monedero. Cada vez que envías una parte de tus bitcoins a donde sea, te devuelve el resto (el cambio) a una nueva dirección de las de tu wallet.
De esa manera, cada nuevo envío parte de una nueva dirección y no se reutilizan.

Es decir, no tienes tus Btc en “una única” dirección porque cada nuevo envío, el cambio pasa a una nueva dirección de tu monedero desde la que partirá el envío siguiente. Y así sucesivamente.

Yo, particularmente, creo que una muy buena solución es tener el grueso de tus bitcoins en una cartera mental generada a partir de una frase con un número suficiente de caracteres (más de 70). En esa cartera mental una parte debe de ser un "numeral" de tres o cuatro cifras que te permite generar 1.000 ó 10.000 direcciones sobre la misma cartera mental (ó más si en lugar de números utilizas letras). De esta forma puedes distribuir el grueso de tus bitcoins en diferentes direcciones en tu "mental cold wallet". También puede contener algún nombre que defina diferentes "series" de direcciones.

Por ejemplo:

BLANCO+jfho&6$ö/Ñ8474=Ko(jkhkjdh6387***95oi064543%"Ht!...

Donde "BLANCO" indicaría que los bitcoins de esa serie de direcciones tienen su KYC en regla y los tres *** es donde sustituirías por el numeral que te permitiría crear las distintas direcciones, desde la 000 hasta la 999, conforme las fueras necesitando. Obviamente, en lugar de "blanco" puede haber muchos otros casos de uso ...

Desde cada una de esas direcciones envías una única vez (conforme lo vayas necesitando) todos los bitcoins que tengas en una dirección concreta, a un hardwallet tipo trezor o a una combinación de cold/hot wallet tipo electrum. Y, una vez ahí, desde cualquiera de esos wallets de tipo determinístico, puedes hacer tantos envíos como quieras ya que te van a generar una nueva dirección en cada envío.


----------



## MIP (Sábado a la(s) 8:01 PM)

Red Star dijo:


> Exacto. El problema es enviar varias veces desde la misma dirección. Al enviar, haces uso de la clave privada para firmar la transacción. Cada firma debilita la clave privada, dado que expone un ejemplo de uso y por lo tanto reduce el espacio de búsqueda dentro del intervalo de números posibles.



Esto no es del todo correcto. Si se elige correctamente el nonce aleatorio k al firmar, puedes hacerlo tantas veces como quieras sin “debilitar” la clave privada. 

El espacio de búsqueda es el mismo que el rango de claves privadas válidas, es decir de casi 2^256 así que mira si da para hacer firmas. 

Quizá el problema al que se quiere hacer mención es uno de estos dos:
1- que se use alguna cartera antigua que generaba nonces k con baja o ninguna entropía. Hay bots que aún escanean los bloques en busca de estas firmas vulnerables y te mangan lo que tengas en esa clave privada. 

El problema se resuelve o bien usando una cartera moderna (de menos de 8 años) o simplemente como recomiendan muchos, hacer un solo gasto por dirección. 

2- hay papers demostrando que sabiendo sola clave privada de una dirección de cartera deterministica BIP39 y la clave pública de otra dirección de la misma cartera, es viable hacer un ataque para obtener la clave privada maestra. Aquí lógicamente lo más apropiado es que nunca se comprometa ninguna de esas claves privadas derivadas. 

Finalmente, por lo que se ha leído estos días, el robo se ha producido porque el tipo usaba el mismo sistema tanto para guardar su cartera en caliente (lo cual ya es una insensatez en sí) como para su actividad normal diaria, con lo cual a nada que le instalasen un troyano lo tenía crudo.

Otros más maliciosos aluden a un posible “desgraciado accidente de bote”, que es lo que suele pasar a los que quieren eludir al fisco.


----------



## ChosLive (Domingo a la(s) 2:51 PM)

La verdad es que me dejais un poco flipado, porque yo no sabía que había ningún problema y tenía entendido que desencryptar una clave privada a partir de una pública era una tarea prácticamente imposible que llevaría miles de años.

¿Con Monero sabéiis si existe el mismo problema?


----------



## MIP (Domingo a la(s) 9:31 PM)

ChosLive dijo:


> La verdad es que me dejais un poco flipado, porque yo no sabía que había ningún problema y tenía entendido que desencryptar una clave privada a partir de una pública era una tarea prácticamente imposible que llevaría miles de años.
> 
> ¿Con Monero sabéiis si existe el mismo problema?



Desencriptar una clave privada a partir de una pública es imposible con los medios de computación actuales, ya que se trata de resolver el problema del logaritmo discreto y para la criptografia de Bitcoin eso supone una complejidad de 2^128 usando el algoritmo óptimo. 

Desencriptar una clave privada a partir de una clave pública y dos firmas defectuosas hechas con el mismo nonce k, es algo trivial. 

En caso de que una computadora cuántica rompiese la criptografia basada en curvas elípticas (ECC), que es la que usa Bitcoin y Monero entre otros, ambas estarían afectadas por igual.

Bitcoin sería un poco más resistente (siempre que solo usemos una entrada por cada dirección sin reutilizar) en el sentido de que 
Bitcoin solo revela la clave pública en el momento que gastas, con lo cual un atacante solo tendría 10 minutos de media para calcular la clave privada y suplantar tu gasto, mientras que en Monero las claves públicas forman parte de tu dirección, así que tendrían más tiempo para romper tranquilamente las claves privadas. 

A favor de Monero estaría el hecho de que el atacante no podría ver inmediatamente las cantidades movidas al estar ofuscadas, con lo cual tendría que ir a tanteo hasta romper una cartera con suficientes fondos, mientras que en Bitcoin esa información es transparente.

En resumen: usar carteras modernas y de fiar, no reutilizar direcciones y nunca exponer tus claves en ningún dispositivo conectado, es el mejor consejo para usar Bitcoin.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (Domingo a la(s) 9:35 PM)

¿Qué opináis de sitios como mtpelerin que piden sincronizar la trezor con su sitio web para comprar bitcoin con transferencia sepa?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (Domingo a la(s) 9:52 PM)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de sitios como mtpelerin que piden sincronizar la trezor con su sitio web para comprar bitcoin con transferencia sepa?



No lo hagas. No ganas nada y, aunque no podría robarte el dinero esa página, estarías regalándole tu privacidad. Usa el propio trezor suite ofuscándolo mediante tor.


----------



## ChosLive (Lunes a la(s) 6:50 AM)

MIP dijo:


> Desencriptar una clave privada a partir de una clave pública y dos firmas defectuosas hechas con el mismo nonce k, es algo trivial



Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos. Podrías explicar más esto por favor? Como se consigue hacer 2 firmas defectuosas? Con transacciones normales? El nonce no se calcula independientemente de la dirección que se utilice? Tenía entendido que es aleatorio e irrepetible.


----------



## zepolac (Lunes a la(s) 2:37 PM)

Gracias por estos mensajes. Da gusto leeros. Inspiran mis lecturas. Que dios os bendiga!


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (Lunes a la(s) 5:25 PM)

A colación del tema del nonce, comentar que esa fue la megacagada que hizo Sony hace unos años cuando saco la ps3. El nonce no era el mismo en todas las firmas con lo que no pasó mucho tiempo antes de que un grupo de hackers consiguieran obtener la clave privada que da acceso a las operaciones restringidas del aparato.


----------



## MIP (Lunes a la(s) 5:29 PM)

ChosLive dijo:


> Gracias por compartir tus conocimientos. Podrías explicar más esto por favor? Como se consigue hacer 2 firmas defectuosas? Con transacciones normales? El nonce no se calcula independientemente de la dirección que se utilice? Tenía entendido que es aleatorio e irrepetible.



Las firmas defectuosas son aquellas que usan el mismo nonce k en vez de usar uno aleatorio para cada firma. 

Esto lo hacían algunas carteras de Bitcoin antiguas, pero lógicamente las modernas ya no caen en ese error. 

Básicamente lo que pasa al usar la misma k en dos firmas es que se puede despejar la clave privada:







Donde s1, s2 y r se sacan de las dos firmas, 
k es el nonce 
x es la clave privada. 
H(m) es el hash del mensaje. 
q es el dominio de la curva elíptica (en caso de Bitcoin es 2^256 - 2^32 - 2^9 - 2^8 - 2^7 - 2^6 - 2^4 - 1)

Si k es el mismo en las dos ecuaciones entonces se puede despejar:







Mientras que si las k son diferentes e impredecibles, es imposible despejar la x.


----------



## ChosLive (Lunes a la(s) 11:01 PM)

MIP dijo:


> Esto lo hacían algunas carteras de Bitcoin antiguas, pero lógicamente las modernas ya no caen en ese error



OK entonces si se utiliza una cartera moderna, podrían incluso reutilizarse direcciones sin problema no?

Por ejemplo Ledger Live, Blu Wallet, Moon...

Gracias de nuevo crack


----------



## Digamelon (Martes a la(s) 2:38 AM)

Luego la gente se extraña que solo usen bitcoin 4 frikis, porque tienes que andar con tropocientosmil ojos y saber de mierdas de programación para poder dormir tranquilo con tus bitcoños bajo el colchón...

A MÍ QUE ME PERDONEN, PERO EL HORO ES MUCHO MÁS FÁCIL


----------



## Sr.Mojón (Martes a la(s) 5:23 AM)

Digamelon dijo:


> Luego la gente se extraña que solo usen bitcoin 4 frikis, porque tienes que andar con tropocientosmil ojos y saber de mierdas de programación para poder dormir tranquilo con tus bitcoños bajo el colchón...
> 
> A MÍ QUE ME PERDONEN, PERO EL HORO ES MUCHO MÁS FÁCIL



No es así. Están hablando de las matemáticas complicadas de la criptografía. Sería el equivalente a que yo te preguntase cómo la estructura subatómica del horo influye en que éste elemento obtenga su maleabilidad, por ejemplo.

Son cosas que la gente corriente, ni tiene capacidad, ni le interesa realmente conocer para su uso monetario.

¿Cuántos de los que usan internet podrían explicar el protocolo TCP/IP? Es algo similar.

Ni hace falta ser matemático para utilizar una criptografía bien implementada, ni hace falta ser informático para utilizar internet, ni hace falta ser Ingeniero de Telecomunicaciones para utilizar un teléfono móvil.


----------



## MIP (Martes a la(s) 7:52 AM)

ChosLive dijo:


> OK entonces si se utiliza una cartera moderna, podrían incluso reutilizarse direcciones sin problema no?
> 
> Por ejemplo Ledger Live, Blu Wallet, Moon...
> 
> Gracias de nuevo crack



Si, a día de hoy si es posible y nadie te va a robar por hacerlo, al menos hasta que las computadoras cuánticas sean viables dentro de 10-15 años (se estima)

Pero no es recomendable.


----------



## Seronoser (Martes a la(s) 10:43 AM)

Digamelon dijo:


> Luego la gente se extraña que solo usen bitcoin 4 frikis, porque tienes que andar con tropocientosmil ojos y saber de mierdas de programación para poder dormir tranquilo con tus bitcoños bajo el colchón...
> 
> A MÍ QUE ME PERDONEN, PERO EL HORO ES MUCHO MÁS FÁCIL



Yo duermo muy tranquilo hace años.
El oro tiene el gran fallo de que no es realmente líquido, ni está disponible en cualquier sitio para comprar. Yo lo he contado mil veces. En Sudamérica me fue imposible comprar oro, al final venía de Miami.

Y en Rusia el oro está con un spot del 30% sobre el precio.

Bitcoin lo he comprado y vendido en todos los países donde he vivido. Ningún problema. Cero

Cuando te mudes a Rusia llévate 100 monedas de oro, a ver si no te las pillan en la frontera 

Y ojo, que yo también tengo oro. Pero inmovilizado en Madrid. Por ese oro si que sufro cada día


----------



## Digamelon (Martes a la(s) 1:40 PM)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No es así. Están hablando de las matemáticas complicadas de la criptografía. Sería el equivalente a que yo te preguntase cómo la estructura subatómica del horo influye en que éste elemento obtenga su maleabilidad, por ejemplo.
> 
> Son cosas que la gente corriente, ni tiene capacidad, ni le interesa realmente conocer para su uso monetario.
> 
> ...



Y si no sabes todo eso te roban la clave privada y a tomar por culo.

Para guardar el horo no hay que saber nada de todo eso.


----------



## Digamelon (Martes a la(s) 1:42 PM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo duermo muy tranquilo hace años.
> El oro tiene el gran fallo de que no es realmente líquido, ni está disponible en cualquier sitio para comprar. Yo lo he contado mil veces. En Sudamérica me fue imposible comprar oro, al final venía de Miami.
> 
> Y en Rusia el oro está con un spot del 30% sobre el precio.
> ...



Si no tienes que pasar fronteras, el oro le da de hostias al BTC, pero obviamente para pasar fronteras o para mandar dineros a otros paises sin tener que ir tu, el BTC le da de hostias al Oro.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (Martes a la(s) 2:12 PM)

Digamelon dijo:


> Y si no sabes todo eso te roban la clave privada y a tomar por culo.
> 
> Para guardar el horo no hay que saber nada de todo eso.



No es cierto. Las billeteras son seguras y, para los novatos, más todavía porque siempre se les recomienda emplear billeteras de móvil que ya están más que testeadas o hardware wallets, que son todas seguras.

Estáis hablando de suposiciones.


----------



## Digamelon (Martes a la(s) 4:04 PM)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No es cierto. Las billeteras son seguras y, para los novatos, más todavía porque siempre se les recomienda emplear billeteras de móvil que ya están más que testeadas o hardware wallets, que son todas seguras.
> 
> Estáis hablando de suposiciones.



Y te roban el móvil, lo pierdes o se te rompe... ¡Y A TOMAR POR CULO LOS BITCOÑOS!


----------



## Nailuj2000 (Martes a la(s) 4:14 PM)

Digamelon dijo:


> Y te roban el móvil, lo pierdes o se te rompe... ¡Y A TOMAR POR CULO LOS BITCOÑOS!



No. Los Bitcoins no están en el móvil.
Cuando añades una billetera te dá la opción de guardarte la clave privada, que suele ser una simple lista de 12 palabras.
Así que pierdes el móvil, y en el nuevo instalas un billetera, que ni siquiera tiene porque ser la misma, y le das a donde pone "cargar las bitcoins de otra clave privada", o algo así. Y en un microsegundo los btc que habia en el wallet del móvil perdido los tienes en el nuevo.

A no ser que no tuvieras guardadas las 12 palabras, o que las tuvieras apuntadas en la tapa del móvil o algo así.


----------



## elKaiser (Martes a la(s) 4:46 PM)

Digamelon dijo:


> Y te roban el móvil, lo pierdes o se te rompe... ¡Y A TOMAR POR CULO LOS BITCOÑOS!



Los Bitcoins están en la red BlockChain, no están en el movil, el Trezor, el Ledger, la billetera Metamask o Electrum,.... eso solo es una forma de acceso.
Te basta con saber las 12 o 24 palabras en el orden correcto, para generar una billetera y acceder a tu Bitcoins desde cualquier lugar.


----------



## Digamelon (Martes a la(s) 5:45 PM)

elKaiser dijo:


> Los Bitcoins están en la red BlockChain, no están en el movil, el Trezor, el Ledger, la billetera Metamask o Electrum,.... eso solo es una forma de acceso.
> Te basta con saber las 12 o 24 palabras en el orden correcto, para generar una billetera y acceder a tu Bitcoins desde cualquier lugar.



24 palabras que no puedes llevar encima al pasar una frontera pq si te las descubrieran te quedas sin btc como te pasaría con el oro.


----------



## Parlakistan (Martes a la(s) 5:58 PM)

Digamelon dijo:


> 24 palabras que no puedes llevar encima al pasar una frontera pq si te las descubrieran te quedas sin btc como te pasaría con el oro.



El papel no pita como los metales...


----------



## elKaiser (Martes a la(s) 6:11 PM)

Digamelon dijo:


> 24 palabras que no puedes llevar encima al pasar una frontera pq si te las descubrieran te quedas sin btc como te pasaría con el oro.



Las memorizas inventandote una frase y ya está, o te programas un correo electronico que las envíe a futuro en un poema para que nadie sospeche
o llevas un pequeño diccionario y el correo a posteriori dice 37-14, 51-26, ..... página/línea donde se encuentra cada palabra de la clave privada.


----------



## gapema (Martes a la(s) 6:23 PM)

Si te entran a robar en casa se te llevan el efectivo y las joyas, mucha mala suerte tienes q tener para que encuentren unas palabras apuntadas en un papel y además sepan lo que es. O van buscando eso específicamente, o no te lo roban ni de coña


----------



## barborico (Martes a la(s) 6:41 PM)

Yo puedo dar fe de que dejando la clave privada a pelo en dropbox nadie me quitó nada, hace unos cuantos años...



gapema dijo:


> Si te entran a robar en casa se te llevan el efectivo y las joyas, mucha mala suerte tienes q tener para que encuentren unas palabras apuntadas en un papel y además sepan lo que es. O van buscando eso específicamente, o no te lo roban ni de coña


----------



## Sr.Mojón (Martes a la(s) 7:55 PM)

barborico dijo:


> Yo puedo dar fe de que dejando la clave privada a pelo en dropbox nadie me quitó nada, hace unos cuantos años...



No deberíais decir esas cosas porque, si a algún novato se le ocurre hacer algo similar, luego vendrán los lloros. O, por lo menos, si lo decís, recordadle a la gente que es una locura


----------



## Digamelon (Martes a la(s) 7:59 PM)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El papel no pita como los metales...



No pita hasta que pita...


----------



## Digamelon (Martes a la(s) 8:01 PM)

elKaiser dijo:


> Las memorizas inventandote una frase y ya está, o te programas un correo electronico que las envíe a futuro en un poema para que nadie sospeche
> o llevas un pequeño diccionario y el correo a posteriori dice 37-14, 51-26, ..... página/línea donde se encuentra cada palabra de la clave privada.



Y luego te olvidas de algo y te jodes.

Que a mí me ha pasado lo de olvidarme contraseñas...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (Martes a la(s) 8:21 PM)

Para 10000000 sats, Cake Wallet y a correr


----------



## Sr.Mojón (Martes a la(s) 8:30 PM)

Digamelon dijo:


> Y luego te olvidas de algo y te jodes.
> 
> Que a mí me ha pasado lo de olvidarme contraseñas...



Si tienes esos problemas de memoria, o no sabes esconder 12 palabras de una semilla, te aconsejo que lo metas todo en un depósito en el banco y le des acceso a la cuenta a algún nieto que tengas.


----------



## Digamelon (Martes a la(s) 8:49 PM)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si tienes esos problemas de memoria, o no sabes esconder 12 palabras de una semilla, te aconsejo que lo metas todo en un depósito en el banco y le des acceso a la cuenta a algún nieto que tengas.



Soy muy bueno encontrando cosas.


----------



## Digamelon (Martes a la(s) 8:50 PM)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si tienes esos problemas de memoria, o no sabes esconder 12 palabras de una semilla, te aconsejo que lo metas todo en un depósito en el banco y le des acceso a la cuenta a algún nieto que tengas.



Mis contraseñas superan los 40 varchars.


----------



## Nailuj2000 (Martes a la(s) 9:46 PM)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si tienes esos problemas de memoria, o no sabes esconder 12 palabras de una semilla, te aconsejo que lo metas todo en un depósito en el banco y le des acceso a la cuenta a algún nieto que tengas.



¿En serio piensas que este tio ha sido capaz de reproducirse?


----------



## bauldepetete (Martes a la(s) 10:32 PM)

Hola,
Si quiero invertir en Bitcoin mediante Una slu o Como persona fisica alguien de Hacienda controla Mi Wallet? Podria decir que El dinero esta ahi Pero usarlo Para El Dia Dia Con bitrefill


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (Miércoles a la(s) 1:27 AM)

bauldepetete dijo:


> Hola,
> Si quiero invertir en Bitcoin mediante Una slu o Como persona fisica alguien de Hacienda controla Mi Wallet? Podria decir que El dinero esta ahi Pero usarlo Para El Dia Dia Con bitrefill



En el momento que compras con KYC Hacienda sabe o puede saber qué compraste y a donde lo enviaste, y preguntarte por las posibles ganancias patrimoniales tras cada movimiento.
Eso significa que en futuro te puede reclamar lo que le salga del nabete en base a normativa vigente o cualquiera que se saque el Estado, aunque no hayas declarado ventas ni permutas ni te hayas pasado un euro al banco.
La opcion mas viable que veo por ahora es que comprar stablecoins (con las que es dificil que te reclamen algun beneficio o patrimonio futuro, mas allá de la flucituacion euro/dolar), pasarlas a un exchange sin KYC para comprar tus criptos, a ser posible con mezcla previa para marear la perdiz, y ahí ya te lo mandas a un monedero anonimo.
El problema es que si luego quieres aflorar y declarar, aunque nada de lo que hayas hecjo sea ilegal, te tienes que comer la cabeza para demostrar todos los movimientos que has hecho y rezar para que no vean ningun "dato incorrecto" porque las.multas pueden ser curiosas. Siempre guarda todos los registros de los exchanges, sean con o sin KYC, y transacciones en las respectivas blockchain, para poder demostrar de donde viene cada euro en el futuro.


----------



## bauldepetete (Miércoles a la(s) 1:33 AM)

El puto zorro cabrón dijo:


> En el momento que compras con KYC Hacienda sabe o puede saber qué compraste y a donde lo enviaste, y preguntarte por las posibles ganancias patrimoniales tras cada movimiento.
> Eso significa que en futuro te puede reclamar lo que le salga del nabete en base a normativa vigente o cualquiera que se saque el Estado, aunque no hayas declarado ventas ni permutas ni te hayas pasado un euro al banco.
> La opcion mas viable que veo por ahora es que comprar stablecoins (con las que es dificil que te reclamen algun beneficio o patrimonio futuro, mas allá de la flucituacion euro/dolar), pasarlas a un exchange sin KYC para comprar tus criptos, a ser posible con mezcla previa para marear la perdiz, y ahí ya te lo mandas a un monedero anonimo.
> El problema es que si luego quieres aflorar y declarar, aunque nada de lo que hayas hecjo sea ilegal, te tienes que comer la cabeza para demostrar todos los movimientos que has hecho y rezar para que no vean ningun "dato incorrecto" porque las.multas pueden ser curiosas. Siempre guarda todos los registros de los exchanges, sean con o sin KYC, y transacciones en las respectivas blockchain, para poder demostrar de donde viene cada euro en el futuro.



Hola, discrepo totalmente, se puede poner una denuncia denunciado el robo de la wallet y ya.


----------



## ChosLive (Miércoles a la(s) 5:42 AM)

Digamelon tiene que ser un troll, le acabo de ignorar


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (Miércoles a la(s) 7:00 AM)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo duermo muy tranquilo hace años.
> El oro tiene el gran fallo de que no es realmente líquido, ni está disponible en cualquier sitio para comprar. Yo lo he contado mil veces. En Sudamérica me fue imposible comprar oro, al final venía de Miami.
> 
> Y en Rusia el oro está con un spot del 30% sobre el precio.
> ...



Sería interesante que facilitara usted fuente de información de ese oro +30% en Rusia.


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (Miércoles a la(s) 8:03 AM)

bauldepetete dijo:


> Hola, discrepo totalmente, se puede poner una denuncia denunciado el robo de la wallet y ya.



Wallet denunciada, criptos rastreadas y vigiladas.


----------



## Digamelon (Miércoles a la(s) 7:45 PM)

ChosLive dijo:


> Digamelon tiene que ser un troll, le acabo de ignorar



Si tienes que esconder una placa de metal con las palabras escritas, no le veo yo la diferencia con esconder oro.

Los que habláis de esconder papelitos sois idiotas que no tenéis en cuenta que el papel se destruye fácilmente.


----------



## barborico (Miércoles a la(s) 8:14 PM)

Digamelon dijo:


> Los que habláis de esconder papelitos sois idiotas que no tenéis en cuenta que el papel se destruye fácilmente.











Notebook for Crypto | Bitcoin Hardware Wallet | Private Keys Passwords


Buy the best notebook for crypto at Shieldfolio. Secure & Organize Cryptocurrency Private keys, Recovery Phrases, and more in this durable Waterproof Notebook.




shieldfolio.com





Venga, hasta luego


----------



## gapema (Miércoles a la(s) 11:47 PM)

Digamelon dijo:


> Si tienes que esconder una placa de metal con las palabras escritas, no le veo yo la diferencia con esconder oro.
> 
> Los que habláis de esconder papelitos sois idiotas que no tenéis en cuenta que el papel se destruye fácilmente.



Pues hombre si grabas la semilla en una placa de oro eres retrasado mental profundo. Los bitcoin el 99.99% de los ladrones no te los van a robar porque no saben lo que son esas palabras, pero el oro si te lo llevan, y como sea tu única copia, despídete de los btc.

Por suerte hay más metales en la tabla periódica y puedes utilizar varios de ellos


----------



## Digamelon (Ayer a la(s) 12:15 AM)

barborico dijo:


> Notebook for Crypto | Bitcoin Hardware Wallet | Private Keys Passwords
> 
> 
> Buy the best notebook for crypto at Shieldfolio. Secure & Organize Cryptocurrency Private keys, Recovery Phrases, and more in this durable Waterproof Notebook.
> ...



Se te quema la casa y adios shitfolio.


----------



## Digamelon (Ayer a la(s) 12:17 AM)

gapema dijo:


> Pues hombre si grabas la semilla en una placa de oro eres retrasado mental profundo. Los bitcoin el 99.99% de los ladrones no te los van a robar porque no saben lo que son esas palabras, pero el oro si te lo llevan, y como sea tu única copia, despídete de los btc.
> 
> Por suerte hay más metales en la tabla periódica y puedes utilizar varios de ellos



Placa de metal no quiere decir placa de oro.

Llegará el día en que muchos ladrones sabrán lo que son 24 palabras, sobretodo los ladrones uniformados.


----------



## Red Star (Ayer a la(s) 5:13 AM)

El Salvador’s Historic Digital Asset Securities Law Passes! - Bitfinex blog


In another exciting announcement from “Bitcoin Country”, El Salvador has announced the passing of its “Digital Asset Issuance” legislation that was proposed last November. This new digital asset regulatory framework paves the way for its much anticipated Volcano Token issuance. A Regulatory...




blog.bitfinex.com


----------



## Camilo José Cela (Ayer a la(s) 8:44 AM)

Digamelon dijo:


> 24 palabras que no puedes llevar encima al pasar una frontera pq si te las descubrieran te quedas sin btc como te pasaría con el oro.



Si eres incapaz de memorizar 24 palabras , te recomiendo que vayas al psiquiatra porque estás muy jodido de la cabeza.


----------



## Digamelon (Ayer a la(s) 9:40 AM)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Si eres incapaz de memorizar 24 palabras , te recomiendo que vayas al psiquiatra porque estás muy jodido de la cabeza.



Todo es muy fácil hasta que te olvidas de algo. Solo falta que no recuerdes bien una sola palabra o el orden correcto de dos de ellas.

Como se nota que no habéis olvidado contraseñas de hace 10 años...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (Ayer a la(s) 9:56 AM)

La seed las puedes grabar en una placa de acero.

Keystone-Indestructible Steel Crypto Cold Storage Seed Backup, Compatible with All BIP39 Hardware & Software Wallets, Ledger, Trezor, Supports up to 24 Words (Keystone Tablet Punch)


----------



## Anayosky (Ayer a la(s) 10:30 AM)

Digamelon dijo:


> 24 palabras que no puedes llevar encima al pasar una frontera pq si te las descubrieran te quedas sin btc como te pasaría con el oro.



Muy cierto, el otro día al pasar por Andorra el guarda fronterizo estuvo comparando palabra por palabra el Cien años de soledad que llevaba de lectura ligera, con la primera edición del 67, para comprobar que no existia ninguna frase semilla en ella.

Despues me estuvo aleccionando sobre los contrabandistas de BTC y como ocultan sus semillas incluso tatuandoselas en los rectos... un trabajo fascinante el de guarda fronterizo andorrano.


----------



## Parlakistan (Ayer a la(s) 10:58 AM)

Digamelon dijo:


> Se te quema la casa y adios shitfolio.



Si te mueres tampoco disfrutas de los BTCs...


----------



## gapema (Ayer a la(s) 11:57 AM)

Digamelon dijo:


> Placa de metal no quiere decir placa de oro.
> 
> Llegará el día en que muchos ladrones sabrán lo que son 24 palabras, sobretodo los ladrones uniformados.



Llegará el día que los cerdos vuelen, mientras tanto … 

Además, puedes apuntar 23 palabras y la numero 24, memorizarla, a modo de contraseña, por ponerte un ejemplo simplón de cómo solucionar el problema que según tú es gigantesco y cualquiera con medio cerebro se da cuenta que es trivial


----------



## Geldschrank (Ayer a la(s) 12:30 PM)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> Si eres incapaz de memorizar 24 palabras , te recomiendo que vayas al psiquiatra porque estás muy jodido de la cabeza.



Puedes tener un accidente con daño neurológico y estás jodido. Puedes incluso recordarlas y ser incapaz de escribirlas.


----------



## Larsil (Ayer a la(s) 12:54 PM)

Red Star dijo:


> El Salvador’s Historic Digital Asset Securities Law Passes! - Bitfinex blog
> 
> 
> In another exciting announcement from “Bitcoin Country”, El Salvador has announced the passing of its “Digital Asset Issuance” legislation that was proposed last November. This new digital asset regulatory framework paves the way for its much anticipated Volcano Token issuance. A Regulatory...
> ...



Se empieza a crear un culto. Por que? Porque el Bitcoin ya no es lo que era, hay monedas mejores, como Nano, que cumplen mas su objetivo, original, y Bitcoin no puede hacerle frente, y siguen pagando por Bitcoin burros de los cojones. Que se compren Nano, es mas fungible. Incluso que Monero. YO NO PUEDO PONER MONERO CON EL QR PARA QUE ME DEN MONERO. NO ES SEGURO. CON ESO OS LO DIGO TODO. HAY QUE TENERLO GUARDADO COMO EL ORO.


----------



## Digamelon (Ayer a la(s) 1:10 PM)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Puedes tener un accidente con daño neurológico y estás jodido. Puedes incluso recordarlas y ser incapaz de escribirlas.



¡¡¡No le hagas razonar tan duro!!!! ¡Que lo vas a matarrrrr!


----------



## Digamelon (Ayer a la(s) 1:12 PM)

gapema dijo:


> Llegará el día que los cerdos vuelen, mientras tanto …
> 
> Además, puedes apuntar 23 palabras y la numero 24, memorizarla, a modo de contraseña, por ponerte un ejemplo simplón de cómo solucionar el problema que según tú es gigantesco y cualquiera con medio cerebro se da cuenta que es trivial



Y luego pierdes el papel donde lo tienes apuntado y te jodes.

Que vale, que hay las soluciones que queráis, pero que todo esto que decís no es una solución mágica que sea taaaan mejor que tener escondido el oro.


----------



## gapema (Ayer a la(s) 1:52 PM)

Digamelon dijo:


> Y luego pierdes el papel donde lo tienes apuntado y te jodes.
> 
> Que vale, que hay las soluciones que queráis, pero que todo esto que decís no es una solución mágica que sea taaaan mejor que tener escondido el oro.



Pero a ver , si puedes esconder oro, tb puedes esconder un papel o un trozo de metal con una inscripción, y si puedes olvidar donde pusiste esto tb puedes olvidar dónde pusiste el oro.

El oro no es en ningún caso superior a btc , en algunas cosas es igual y en otras es peor o mucho peor


----------



## Klapaucius (Ayer a la(s) 2:15 PM)

Ya toca subir de nuevo?


----------



## Pirro (Ayer a la(s) 2:31 PM)

Geldschrank dijo:


> Puedes tener un accidente con daño neurológico y estás jodido. Puedes incluso recordarlas y ser incapaz de escribirlas.



Sin embargo si tienes un accidente con daño neurológico y joldeas oro en vez de Bitcoin no estás jodido. La vida es una fiesta.


----------



## Digamelon (Ayer a la(s) 2:31 PM)

gapema dijo:


> El oro no es en ningún caso superior a btc , en algunas cosas es igual y en otras es peor o mucho peor



Ahì voy. Y en otras cosas el oro es superior al btc. No sabemos si btc conservará su valor e. 2075, quizàs por ese entonces todo el mundo use otra cripto y nadie use ya btc.


----------



## gapema (Ayer a la(s) 2:49 PM)

Digamelon dijo:


> Ahì voy. Y en otras cosas el oro es superior al btc. No sabemos si btc conservará su valor e. 2075, quizàs por ese entonces todo el mundo use otra cripto y nadie use ya btc.



El oro no es superior al bitcoin en nada.

No sabemos si mañana el bitcoin valdrá algo, de la misma forma q no sabemos que el oro valdrá algo.

No sabemos el futuro


----------



## Digamelon (Ayer a la(s) 7:31 PM)

gapema dijo:


> El oro no es superior al bitcoin en nada.
> 
> No sabemos si mañana el bitcoin valdrá algo, de la misma forma q no sabemos que el oro valdrá algo.
> 
> No sabemos el futuro



El oro siempre valdrá.

El bitcoin valdrá mientras sea el que tiene más nodos descentralizados, pero esto puede cambiar. No hay el mismo grado de certeza.


----------



## gapema (Ayer a la(s) 8:54 PM)

Digamelon dijo:


> El oro siempre valdrá.
> 
> El bitcoin valdrá mientras sea el que tiene más nodos descentralizados, pero esto puede cambiar. No hay el mismo grado de certeza.



El valor es una función de la utilidad y de la escasez. No hay nada más valioso que el aire, y aún así es gratis.

El bitcoin tendrá valor mientras sea útil, puesto que escaso siempre lo será.

El bitcoin es más escaso y más útil que el oro, y siempre lo será.


----------



## Digamelon (Ayer a la(s) 9:09 PM)

gapema dijo:


> El valor es una función de la utilidad y de la escasez. No hay nada más valioso que el aire, y aún así es gratis.
> 
> El bitcoin tendrá valor mientras sea útil, puesto que escaso siempre lo será.
> 
> El bitcoin es más escaso y más útil que el oro, y siempre lo será.



No hay mejor conductor de la electricidad que el oro y encima es escaso de cojones.

Bitcoin es absolutamente copiable, de ahí que hayan salido infinidad de shitcoins. El valor de su escasez se la da la red de nodos, los 21 millones de btc sin la red de nodos descentralizada no sirve ni para limpiarse el culo.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (Ayer a la(s) 9:22 PM)

‘Podcast’ | Estafas, sectas, suicidios: lo que no vimos venir de las criptomonedas


Su vida es corta y 2021 fue su gran año, pero en 2022 las criptos vieron desvanecerse el sueño de riqueza rápida que vendían. Álvaro Sánchez da las claves




elpais.com


----------



## Sr.Mojón (Ayer a la(s) 9:27 PM)

Digamelon dijo:


> No hay mejor conductor de la electricidad que el oro y encima es escaso de cojones.



Falso. La plata y el cobre son mejores conductores de la electricidad


----------



## Digamelon (Ayer a la(s) 9:59 PM)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Falso. La plata y el cobre son mejores conductores de la electricidad



Tienes razón.


----------



## gapema (Ayer a la(s) 10:00 PM)

Digamelon dijo:


> No hay mejor conductor de la electricidad que el oro y encima es escaso de cojones.
> 
> Bitcoin es absolutamente copiable, de ahí que hayan salido infinidad de shitcoins. El valor de su escasez se la da la red de nodos, los 21 millones de btc sin la red de nodos descentralizada no sirve ni para limpiarse el culo.



Si el oro es mejor conductor de la electricidad que el cobre (cosa que Sr. Mojón dice que es falsa, pero supongamos cierta), solo haría que el precio del oro sea superior al precio del cobre . Si el cobre fuera tan abundante que valiera 1€ una tonelada, el oro tendría garantizado valer al menos 1.1€ la tonelada, pero no más. Podría valer más, pero no por esa razón, si no por tener otra utilidad


----------



## Digamelon (Ayer a la(s) 10:03 PM)

gapema dijo:


> Si el oro es mejor conductor de la electricidad que el cobre (cosa que Sr. Mojón dice que es falsa, pero supongamos cierta), solo haría que el precio del oro sea superior al precio del cobre . Si el cobre fuera tan abundante que valiera 1€ una tonelada, el oro tendría garantizado valer al menos 1.1€ la tonelada, pero no más. Podría valer más, pero no por esa razón, si no por tener otra utilidad



Me he confundido, coño, el mejor conductor es la plata.


----------



## Lord Vader (Ayer a la(s) 10:09 PM)

Digamelon dijo:


> El oro siempre valdrá.



No puedes garantizar su posesión. Los que han escapado de Ucrania no han podido cruzar la frontera con su oro. Si las cosas se ponen feas, te lo quitan tus propios gobernantes, como la historia ha demostrado.
A mi me gusta mucho, pero poseer oro tiene muchos problemas.


----------



## Lord Vader (Ayer a la(s) 10:10 PM)




----------



## gapema (Ayer a la(s) 10:12 PM)

El oro es obvio que tiene valor , porque es un material con el que se pueden hacer cosas .

Pero el precio tan alto que tiene se debe a su uso como reserva de valor.

Cuando el oro sea totalmente sustituido por bitcoin como reserva de valor de referencia, su precio será determinado por su utilidad como metal industrial. En el momento en que esto ocurra, el precio del oro se despeñará hasta, quien sabe, 50, 100, 200 $ la onza… 

Esto es lo que tanto temen los follaoros, y por eso tienen ese odio tan visceral hacia btc. 

El oro va a perder el premium de ser top1 pronto, seguramente en esta década, y esto va a traer muchos lloros


----------



## Digamelon (Ayer a la(s) 10:31 PM)

Lord Vader dijo:


> No puedes garantizar su posesión. Los que han escapado de Ucrania no han podido cruzar la frontera con su oro. Si las cosas se ponen feas, te lo quitan tus propios gobernantes, como la historia ha demostrado.
> A mi me gusta mucho, pero poseer oro tiene muchos problemas.



Para pasar fronteras, ya lo he dicho, BTC le da de hostias al oro.


----------



## Digamelon (Ayer a la(s) 10:34 PM)

gapema dijo:


> El oro es obvio que tiene valor , porque es un material con el que se pueden hacer cosas .
> 
> Pero el precio tan alto que tiene se debe a su uso como reserva de valor.
> 
> ...



No lo veo.

Y no, no tengo nada de oro.

El oro posée unas cualidades atemporales innegables y aunque BTC pase a ser reserva de valor de referencia, el oro seguirá teniéndolas. El oro no es rastreable como lo es BTC. Todo lo digital deja rastro.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (Ayer a la(s) 11:15 PM)

No hace falta discutir, se acumula bitcoin, y se acumula oro, y san se acabó.


----------



## Le Truhan (Ayer a la(s) 11:49 PM)

Antes del bitcoin, lo mejor era el oro sin duda, pero ahora.... no.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (hace 46 minutos)

12% en un dia no está nada mal


----------

